# Intel Pentium G3258 Performance and Owners Club NOW with GTX 970



## TopicClocker

*LATEST GAMES!*
*Non-Z97/Z87 boards than can Overclock the Pentium-K (G3258)*

*For those that wish to play future and the latest next generation games it would be best to upgrade to an i5 or an i7 this year. 2015 Q1-Q2 or sometime in Q2!*
Developers are now focusing on multi-threading more than ever before!

Quote:


> When/If games start requiring 4-8 threads to be playable, this CPU will likely struggle.


Today (11/04/2015)
EuroGamer included the G3258 and the i3 4150 in their "Digital Foundry 2015 budget gaming PC guide
PlayStation 4 performance for £300. Can it be done?"

They have an amazing video covering them!






*New Performance Gameplay*

Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel


Spoiler: Borderlands The Pre-Sequel











Battlefield 3


Spoiler: Battlefield 3











Natural Selection 2


Spoiler: Natural Selection 2











Assetto Corsa


Spoiler: Assetto Corsa










The performance decreases as A.I is added to the track in Assetto Corsa, I'm not entirely sure about Multiplayer performance though.

Unreal Tournament Pre-Alpha


Spoiler: Unreal Tournament Pre-Alpha











In Unreal Tournament's Pre-Alpha the performance of this processor is pretty good, the lowest dip I saw was about 40fps, it was mostly 60+ fps.

Dark Souls


Spoiler: Dark Souls










This area in the game gives me the creeps!
The performance in this game ran mostly around 40+ fps.

I was using DSFIX with most of the settings maxed out.

Alien: Isolation


Spoiler: Alien: Isolation











I got lost in this game so I was mostly wandering around.
Amazing performance in this game, pushing 100+ fps with a GTX 970, one of the games which this CPU doesn't bottleneck the GPU much, since it is mostly a GPU bound game.

Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes (Coming soon)

Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance (Coming soon)

Black Desert Online (Coming soon)

*GTX 970 tests!*

Most of the time this processor will bottleneck a GTX 970/780/R9 290, so *I wouldn't advise buying a high-end GPU to pair with this processor AT ALL* unless you're upgrading to an i5 or an i7 very soon!

*MIDDLE-EARTH: SHADOW OF MORDOR*


Spoiler: MIDDLE-EARTH: SHADOW OF MORDOR











*Metro Last Light*
Max Settings + PhysX at 2560x1440p!


Spoiler: Metro: Last Light











*Batman Arkham Origins*
Max Settings + PhysX at 2560x1440p!


Spoiler: Batman Arkham Origins











*Assassin's Creed Unity*

Maxed settings 2X MSAA at 1080p, the game is heavily CPU-bound at all times throughout the game with this processor, running between 20-30+ fps and sometimes dipping under, however is playable. (Shockingly, the frame-rate is around the PS4 and Xbox One performance as of Patch 1.3, this may change as the next patch is believed to provide performance optimizations and improvements)


Spoiler: Assassin's Creed Unity











I've been benchmarking for a couple of days with my Phenom II X4 B55 @3.9GHz, pushing it to the max stable clock and temperatures I could manage without it throttling due to temperatures, I also have my hands on a Pentium G3258 @4.4GHz which I have been benching and will be benching.

What this thread will consist of?
The original post will have various benchmarks using the G3258 at 4.4GHz and comparing it against my Phenom II @3.9GHz, this is to show any performance gains or losses in games and benchmarks, however you are free to post your own results with the processor, they would be highly beneficial to anyone who's looking into this processor, whether it be a HTPC, a budget gaming system or a placebo until you can get a processor with more threads or cores.

Owners Thread
More results would be greatly appreciated, this will allow other individuals to see the overclocks you've attained.



Spoiler: Hardware



What hardware did you use?
The only hardware which has been changed is my CPU and motherboard, the rest of the components are the same.

*ROG Freedom* (Rig in signature, current)
CPU: Intel Pentium G3258 @4.4GHz
Memory: 6GB 1333mhz [email protected]
Motherboard: Asus Maximus Gene VII
GPU: MSI GTX 760 Hawk @1280MHz core, 6808MHz memory (Onpar with a 670 at stock clocks)
PSU: Corsair CX600

*Destiny's Shard* (Rig in signature, disassembled)
CPU: AMD Phenom II @3.9GHz
Memory: 6GB 1333mhz DDR3
Motherboard: Asus M4N68t-MV2
GPU: MSI GTX 760 Hawk @1280MHz core, 6808MHz memory (Onpar with a 670 at stock clocks)
PSU: Corsair CX600



Benchmark results are missing, how comes?
I'm likely searching through them on my hard drive and the results will be added soon.

If you have any questions or suggestions for me to run games (If I have them) or benchmarks throw them at me!

Do you have a G3258 or you want to compare your processor against the G3258 you can post your results if you wish in the thread(However if you do please state what chip it is, it's clockspeed the benchmark and the score, a simple screenshot or "snip" with CPU-Z would be gone enough to fit this criteria), a lot of benchmarks have been unleashed in the Anniversary Review page and we're now at 133 pages, 1336 posts and counting, a lot of the benchmarks consist of the G3258 at clocks of 3GHz to 4.7GHz, and also a couple of AMD systems and other Intel systems comparing against them, there is a few OCN members, including myself who have had first-hand experience with these processors and others have pitted their chips, both Intel and AMD against our processors.

Currently I am working through spreadsheets and screenshots of my X4 B55 @3.9GHz benches and performing them on my G3258 @4.4GHz, 4.4GHz I believe isn't my highest clock I can achive, I could likely push it further but I'm currently working with the stock cooler which surprisingly does a good job for it, this is only because I didn't have thermal paste at the time of building my PC to be able to apply my aftermarket cooler which should hopefully drop my temps by 20c on load so I can push this CPU higher and harder.

I will be uploading videos of gameplay using this processor, most of them running MSI Afterburner and Rivatuner OSD to provide frame-rate, frame times and GPU utilization, if they are not the OSD is likely not compatible with that game, so I will try to run FRAPs or Shadowplay's counter as a substitute.

*Benchmarks and Games I'm going to run:*
Skyrim
Grand Theft Auto IV
Grand Theft Auto IV: EFLC
Saints Row 2
Saints Row 3
Planet Side 2 (I've already ran this, much smoother than my Phenom II @3.9GHz)
Just Cause 2 Multiplayer
League of Legends
PCSX2 - Shadow of the Colossus (Already done, I need to upload the video)
PCSX2- Zone of the Enders The 2ND Runner (Basically one of the most demanding, if not the most PCSX2 game there is)
Dolphin: Zelda Skyward Sword
Dolphin: Super Mario Galaxy 2

*Games which don't perform too well/unplayable games*
You win some you lose some huh?

*Star Citizen* was on the verge of unplayable, the inconsistent frame-rates did it no justice along with lag spikes in my playthrough, this game is still in it's early Alpha stages and hasn't received much optimization because of it. I'll see about getting a video up alongside, min, max avg and FPS.

*APB-Reloaded* - Still to be decided, it appears player counts can have an affect on the playability.

*Watch_Dogs* doesn't run too well, suffering from similar problems and frames ranging from 18-30fps, bare in mind this game haeen running notoriously bad for PC Gamers of all hardware configs.

*NEW*
*Dragon Age Inquisition*, from what I've heard about this game, and also seen is that it's pretty much unplayable, you need 4 cores/threads to play this game, I'm unsure about tri-cores though.

*Far Cry 4* - Apparently you cannot launch this game on 2 cores/threads, however people have used a mod to allow you to.

It could be likely that these games rely heavily on multi-threading, and various games are taking a step in this direction with the introduction of the next generation consoles, Watch_Dogs from my performance thread analysis didn't gain much if anything at all from the fourth core/thread strangely enough.

Ultimately this processor's main strength and the whole reason it performs so well against AMD quad cores is that it's single threaded performance is vastly superior to anything from AMD, especially once overclocked, so it takes advantage of AMD's main weakness, single threaded performance and excels in those areas, games and applications which benefit from high single-threaded performance, Assassin's Creed IV, Skyrim, MMOs, emulators such as Dolphin and PCSX2 and so on, these are a few areas where you can expect this chip to perform well, even against six and eight core processors because their cores are under utilized in many games currently, however this will likely change for the future with the introduction of the next generation consoles.

*Opinions and thoughts on the Intel Pentium G3258's performance*
All in all, this processor will excel in single-thread dependent tasks, and take on chips with inferior single-threaded performance, however will be more likely to perform worse in tasks which are heavily multi-threaded or multi-thread dependent which are becoming more and more frequent in the future of software and game development, it takes advantage of one of AMD's major flaws, their weak core performance and performs better than them in most tasks which demand strong core performance.

This is not the most future proof processor, but I guess it was never meant to be, it is able to topple AMD chips in their fields of weakness and if you can find a use for this CPU it's pretty much untouchable in it's area, it's really affordable and you can practically achieve the single-thread performance of an i5 4790K which has a turbo frequency of 4.4GHz which my processor is running at in most of these benchmarks unless stated otherwise.

Fields of usage:
Minecraft servers - Typically Minecraft servers run on a single-thread, an area which Intel processors excel in against AMD chips, for those buying 4 and 6 core processors they can attempt to host multiple servers on one processor, whether it be one server per core, or two cores per server, if you are aiming at hosting a single server this CPU could be an attractive option depending on your priority, however if you aim to run other things at once on the server, such as TeamSpeak3 you may want a processor with more cores, however I'm unsure of the CPU demands of Teamspeak3 so I cannot speak on that with 100% certainty.

Emulators - My videos below contain footage of games emulated through PCSX2 and Dolphin, these emulators typically run on two cores at the max, with the exception of the "Software" emulation settings in PCSX2 which may benefit from multiple cores, other than that the processors individuals would previously go for to do emulation were processors such as the i5 K chips, like the well renowned i5 2500K and to overclock them for higher per core performance, but for something like Dolphin you don't necessarily require the 4 cores, but mainly the high single core performance which is this processor's main strength, in my playthrough of Shadow of the Colossus and Super Mario Galaxy 2 they essentially ran at full speed, so this could likely be a much more affordable candidate of a processor for emulation, here you can see what my G3258 clocked to 4.4GHz scored in the Dolphin CPU benchmark:


Single-thread optimized games - Optimized may not be the greatest word to use here, but some games predominately demand high single-threaded performance, such as Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag which could be a key example of this, when I ran this on my Phenom II X4 OC'd to 3.9GHz I was struggling to get full or significantly higher GPU utilization, especially at sea during sailing and ship combat, sailing I'd often be around 30-40fps, having my GPU under worked, during ship combat and boarding the frames would go down to 30FPS and below.
When I tried the G3258 at 4.4GHz I was completely blown away by the performance, my GPU was actually being worked hard and I was pushing 45-50+ FPS in Nassau, and whist sailing I was achieving 50-60fps, gameplay of this with MSI Afterburner are lower down in the thread in the "Assassin's Creed IV" section.

Other games which benefit from high single core performance are games such as Star Craft 2, Skyrim and various MMOs, in the Final Fantasy XIV: A Real Reborn Benchmark I ran and provide the scores for, the G3258 at 4.4GHz pushed my score up and beat my 3.9GHz Phenom II X4 B55.

Who/What would I recommend this CPU for?
If you're going with a big budget machine or £500-600+ builds with powerful GPUs, this is not for you, it would be wise to squeeze in a more capable processor.

Those who want future proof machines, this is an interesting subject, Intel's socket 1150, Z97 chipset has many upgrade paths from this processor, you can use 1st gen Haswell, 2nd gen Haswell (Devil's Canyon) and Intel are allegedly releasing Broadwell with support for it on Z97 1150, so from a G3258 you can upgrade to an i3, an i5 or an i7 of Haswell or Broadwell if your motherboard has compatibility with those chips.

When/If games start requiring 4-8 threads to be playable, this CPU will likely struggle, as it does in Star Citizen and Watch Dogs, so it isn't really a future proof CPU, but for a really affordable Intel processor, it isn't really expected to stay relevant performance-wise for long, however you can futureproof the platform your PC is on by going the Z97 1150 route, that way you can upgrade to the processors which are the best for gaming, the i5s and i7s.

We are approaching a time in game development and games which are becoming to be better multi-threaded, likely as a result of the 8 Jaguar cores in the next gen consoles, such as the PlayStation 4 and the Xbox One which aren't particularly great performers by themselves due to their low clock speed and low-power nature, however they rely heavily on multi-threading to perform, which may have an affect on the future of games ported to or from PC.

On AMD's side roughly for £80-90 you can get an FX 6300(currency variances, it will likely more than the G3258 in any currency), which is looking to be more future proof than the G3258, but it is also more expensive, and if you wanted to you could upgrade to the 8320 for 2 more cores, currently it is unknown if AMD are going to release more chips on the platform of AM3+, however Intel has come out and said Broadwell will be supported on Z97, these CPUs have their weakness in single core performance so if that is your priority you'll likely be tempted to shift over to Intel, the G3258 is not for everybody, so it may not meet your demands in tasks such as multi-threading, which the 6 and 8 cores of the 6300 and 8320 do well in when their cores are utilized, currently Intel can be perceived of having a more futureproof platform, however the G3258 is not really a futureproof chip depending on it's usage.

Another thing is that if Intel doesn't release another unlocked dual core processor in their next generation CPUs this processor could still be looked at as what was the best in it's field, high single-threaded performance (once overclocked) at a highly affordable price.

Star Citizen - Hangar





I've done quite a lot of benchmarks already, I just have to find them on my hard drive and there's a ton of benchmarks to sort through.

Here are a few of my own benchmarks. (I am currently benching and will likely update the thread continuously over the next few days with new benchmarks)

Benchmarks
(My ram holds back the Pentium G3258 in Cinebench and Geek bench so don't take them too seriously, they'll likely be others clocked the same as mine with faster ram bringing the score up considerably, post your 4.4GHz Cinebench results if you want, I can add it to the thread as reference)


Spoiler: Cinebench R11.5



Cinebench R11.5
Pentium G3258 4.4GHz
Score: 3.63





Spoiler: Cinebench R15



AMD Phenom II X4 B55 3.9GHz
Score: 4.42
Cinebench R15
Pentium G3258 4.4GHz
Score: 308





Spoiler: Black Hole 4.2 Final



AMD Phenom II X4 B55 3.9GHz
Score: 380
Black Hole 4.2 Final
Multithreaded: 4052
4 Threads: 3388
Single threaded: 2728





Spoiler: Passmark Performance Test 8






Pentium G3258 4.4GHz
CPU Mark:4717
Single thread:2609

AMD Phenom II X4 B55 3.9GHz
Lowest CPU Mark: 4899
Lowest Single thread:1330

AMD Phenom II X4 B55 3.9GHz
Highest CPU Mark: 5070
Highest Single thread:1346







Spoiler: Geek Bench 3



B]Geek Bench 3[/B]

Pentium G3258 4.4GHz
Single-Core Score: 3501
Multi-Core Score: 6373

AMD Phenom II X4 B55 3.9GHz
Single-Core Score: 2012
Multi-Core Score: 7181





*
Dolphin Benchmark*


Spoiler: 4.4GHz



Pentium G3258 4.4GHz
Score (Total time): 7 minutes, 1 second




Games


Spoiler: FFXIV ARR Bench (Exploration)



*FFXIV ARR Bench (Exploration)*
AMD Phenom II 3.9GHz
FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:03/07/2014 19:40:34
Score:6490
Average Framerate:56.788
Performance:Very High
-Easily capable of running the game. Should perform exceptionally well, even at higher resolutions.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Screen Mode: Full Screen
Graphics Presets: Maximum

Intel Pentium G3258 4.4GHz
FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:07/07/2014 22:43:48
Score:7780
Average Framerate:67.720
Performance:Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Screen Mode: Full Screen
Graphics Presets: Maximum



*Resident Evil 6 Benchmark*
AMD Phenom II 3.9GHz
Score: 9919
Rank: S

Intel Pentium G3258 4.4GHz
Score: 10226
Rank: S

I've noticed wherever the Phenom II build fell short it was often CPU-bound causing it to come up short, the Pentium @4.4GHz almost always outperforms it.

*Hitman Absolution*
AMD Phenom II 3.9GHz
Minimum FPS: 42.718445
Maximum FPS: 97.276268
Average FPS: 52.977028

Intel Pentium G3258 4.4GHz
Minimum FPS:
Maximum FPS:
Average FPS:

*Battlefield 3 Multiplayer*
Intel Pentium G3258 4.4GHz
Minimum FPS: 30
Maximum FPS: 118
Average FPS: 64.724
Frames:


Spoiler: Pentium G3258 4.4GHz





















Spoiler: Pentium G3258 4.4Ghz CPU Usage

















Spoiler: Phenom II X4 B55 3.9GHz











*Saints Row The Third*


Spoiler: Saints Row The Third















*Grand Theft Auto IV*


Spoiler: Grand Theft Auto IV - Modded



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> Here's some modded GTA IV footage running on the Pentium G3258 @ 4.70GHz and an R9 290 GPU.
> 
> It runs really well on this CPU but recording with raptr GVR cost about 5 or so fps ... it was much smoother without recording.
> 
> Might want to jump to 6 mins in for the start of the action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30-40 FPS









*Final Fantasy XIV*


Spoiler: Final Fantasy XIV City/Town















*ArcheAge CBT2*


Spoiler: Insane Server Population













Spoiler: Housing Gameplay











*Firefall*


Spoiler: Firefall















*Borderlands 2 - PhysX High*

*Borderlands 2 - PhysX Low*


Spoiler: Borderlands 2 - PhysX Low



















*League of Legends*
Testing soon.

*Battlefield 4*


Spoiler: Battlefield 4 Multiplayer













Spoiler: Battlefield 4 Windows 8.1



















*PlanetSide 2*
Each were performed in the harshest conditions possible, the Pentium G3258 @4.4GHz was able to deliver better performance.






Spoiler: AMD Phenom II X4 B55 3.9GHz













Spoiler: Intel Pentium G3258 4.4GHz











*Sleeping Dogs*


Spoiler: Sleeping Dogs











*Skyrim*


Spoiler: Installed mods (Lightly modded)









Spoiler: Skyrim - Lightly modded Warzones















*Max Payne 3*


Spoiler: Max Payne 3 Pentium G3258 4.4GHz











*Far Cry 3*
Pentium G3258 4.4GHz






*Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag*
Location: Nassau
Min: 40
Max: 64 (The built in frame-rate cap)
Avg: 52.623

Will be posting gameplay of this, the performance absolutely blew me mind, i was stuck to 40fps max and below on the Phenom II.

Intel Pentium G3258 4.4GHz








Spoiler: Land and Sea Gameplay with CPU Usage

















Spoiler: Fortress and Sea













Spoiler: Just Cause 2





















Spoiler: Just Cause 2 Multiplayer



















*Guild Wars 2*
I'll run with two different settings, Settings 1 and Settings 2, which one of these has the decided in-game settings I haven't established yet, however I believe shadows are performed on the CPU, I noticed this while altering my settings in Divinity's Reach, when I dropped them to medium I got an insane boost in frames per second.

Settings 1:
(Image placeholder)
Settings 2:
(Image placeholder)

*World vs World*
Apologies about the poor visibility of MSI Afterburner, I've made sure it's a lot larger in my newer videos.

World vs World 1 (I've experimented with the settings in GW2, I've lowered the character model limit and shadows, I noticed this boosts FPS in CPU-bound scenarios, however I'm still trying to find the most balanced settings)
World vs World 2 (At 3:05 I find a ton of players)


Spoiler: Guild Wars 2















General adventuring (Settings 1)
General adventuring (Settings 2)

World Vs World (Settings 1)
World Vs World (Settings 2)

*Emulators*


Spoiler: PCSX2 - Shadow Of The Colossus Pentium G3258 @4.4GHz

















Spoiler: PCSX2 - Shadow Of The Colossus Pentium G3258 @4GHz













Spoiler: PCSX2 - Shadow Of The Colossus Phenom II B55 @3.9GHz













Spoiler: PCSX2- Zone of The Enders The 2nd Runner 4.4GHz













Spoiler: PCSX2 - Zone of the Enders The 2nd Runner 4GHz













Spoiler: Final Fantasy X - Intro cut scene











Dolphin 4.0.2


Spoiler: Super Mario Galaxy 2

















Spoiler: Metroid Prime











*Signature Code*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER]:clock: :clock:[B][U] [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1500524/intel-pentium-g3258-performance-and-owners-thread]Intel Pentium G3258 Performance and Owners Thread [/URL][/U][/B] :clock: :clock:[/CENTER][CODE][CODE]
















*Intel Pentium G3258 Performance and Owners Thread*


----------



## iRUSH

Good thread sir!

Thanks for your hard work


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Can't wait for more results


----------



## Tokkan

Dual Core unlocked and overclocked from 2010 versus Dual Core overclocked from 2014








Can you tell the CPU/NB overclocked? If there is any, if there isn't you should overclock it because Phenom II beneffits from it and keep HT at stock.

Hope to see more results, intrigued by this.. but according to benchmarks an overclocked Pentium is on par with a stock i3 which outperforms overclocked Phenom II X4's.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Dual Core unlocked and overclocked from 2010 versus Dual Core overclocked from 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell the CPU/NB overclocked? If there is any, if there isn't you should overclock it because Phenom II beneffits from it and keep HT at stock.
> 
> Hope to see more results, intrigued by this.. but according to benchmarks an overclocked Pentium is on par with a stock i3 which outperforms overclocked Phenom II X4's.


I had my NB at 2800mhz I believe, I pretty much pushed that chip to it's limits the best I could with thermal constraints, I got better and better at overclocking it and worked my way up from stock voltage, I could do 4GHz but that would be too much for the cooler now, especially with Summer approaching.
Also, what benchmarks and by how much? in my first Performance Test Screen the 955 is allegedly 15.6% slower with a score of 3976, versus the Pentium's 4713.


----------



## TopicClocker

Zone of the Enders footage is up!
I think with a bit of tweaking it could be possible to get it to run smoother, this is one of the most demanding PS2 Games to emulate.
When up-close in a battle it slows down a bit, that's really only the main performance drop.


----------



## TopicClocker

Shadow of the Colossus footage is up!
I show the speedhacks used in the video, EE cycle rate is running at it's lowest, VU cycle stealing is one 1.
For my Phenom II to even come close to this the EE cylce rate had to be set to 2, and the VU stealing at one, and it wasn't as fast, I'll try and get that video up after I'm done with Battlefield 3 MP.


----------



## fateswarm

People would love a tl;dr bar graph of the results for the two cpus at the top. Like in common review sites. But it's not a problem as it is.


----------



## MrLinky

I've had my G3258 for a few days, stupid motherboard UEFI locks the vcore to 1.3v so I'm stuck at 4.4GHz until a better one arrives (two days from now). I loaded up Planetside 2 for laughs, expecting to see a slideshow, but amazingly it stayed above 30fps in a medium-sized battle. Almost all settings maxed out.

Clock-for-clock this dual core can match or beat my FX-8350 in PS2.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> I've had my G3258 for a few days, stupid motherboard UEFI locks the vcore to 1.3v so I'm stuck at 4.4GHz until a better one arrives (two days from now). I loaded up Planetside 2 for laughs, expecting to see a slideshow, but amazingly it stayed above 30fps in a medium-sized battle. Almost all settings maxed out.
> 
> Clock-for-clock this dual core can match or beat my FX-8350 in PS2.


Man, it kicked the crap out of my Phenom II.
All this CPU has done is impress me in basically every game I've tried, the "synthetic" benches do it no justice.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> People would love a tl;dr bar graph of the results for the two cpus at the top. Like in common review sites. But it's not a problem as it is.


I have one for Battlefield 3 but not FFXIV ARR if that's what you mean, I can do one for FFXIV on the Pentium but the Phenom build has been disassembled.
Everything else got one but that game since it stops and starts during the benching and it would be awkward to split up into segments but that probably would of been best.

I had plans to record all of the Phenom II benches but Shadowplay decided it was a great idea to spew errors on the days I'm doing the benchmarks and refuse to record.

Some did record though, I have some Phenom II gameplay of Star Citizen, Planet Side 2 and a few others thankfully.


----------



## allan871

Waiting for more benchmark!


----------



## Ghostrider5666

How would this perform for a streaming pc with a live gamer hd doing the encoding?


----------



## Devildog83

Just got mine up and running. If you look at my sig rig (The devils own) it's all the same but the motherboard and CPU. Should be fun seeing what this can do under water.



As soon as I figure out how to overclock Intel on an Asrock board I will be benching the heck out of this chip.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allan871*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for more benchmark!


SOTC Phenom II 3.9GHz getting uploaded, will take awhile to upload thanks to my poor upload speed, and ACIV: Black Flag Pentium 4.4GHz footage getting uploaded.

I'm going to upload a couple of videos overnight including a few Phenom II X4 B55 @3.9GHz benches, so I can focus solely on the Pentium G3258 @4.4GHz tomorrow, it's going to take awhile to upload so I wouldn't hold my breath for anything within the next hour or so.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostrider5666*
> 
> How would this work for a streaming pc with a live gamer hd doing the encoding?


Hmm I'm not sure, it might be too much stress for it, I would give it a shot but my upload speed is pretty bad for something like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Just got mine up and running. If you look at my sig rig (The devils own) it's all the same but the motherboard and CPU. Should be fun seeing what this can do under water.


Nice one, good luck!








It's quite some fun.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Ahh, it's nice to see FX8 core owners and Phenom owners are taking this chip seriously









I believe intel created a slight diversion with this unlocked dual core









I wonder if they will face any anti-competitive law suits if they unlock their i3.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I wonder if they will face any anti-competitive law suits if they unlock their i3.


i5 for gamers may file an anti-competitive suit. hehe.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Ahh, it's nice to see FX8 core owners and Phenom owners are taking this chip seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe intel created a slight diversion with this unlocked dual core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they will face any anti-competitive law suits if they unlock their i3.


Kids of 2024 be like "You mean to tell me, there was a company called AMD that made CPUs too?"
I'm kidding, AMD need to step up their IPC big time, I don't want to be telling stories like that, I hope they have an impressive comeback in their next lineup of desktop chips.

But damn an unlocked i3, even a Tri-Core K Chip nobody's ever heard of would likely be a beast if they price it right.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> i5 for gamers may file an anti-competitive suit. hehe.


I seriously thought about getting a 4690k to review this board but I saw what fun folks were having with this chip I just had too. I may push it until it fries in the end and get the 4690k anyways. This bios is like Greek to me. Must do more research.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> i5 for gamers may file an anti-competitive suit. hehe.


Fvk Intel man... This chip cements their nature as greedy controlling beasts (locking cpus)... It's quite clear at this point what they've forced onto us... Don't get me wrong, i own and love the chip, but... sigh.

I go to church every sunday and pray AMD will make a comeback and beat some sense into those Greedy Intel bastards....









Why am I so mad?? because they created an artificial differentiation of products by leveraging their monopoly on IPC performance.

They dictate how we get to use the product we pay for... THAT is tyranny....


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Fvk Intel man... This chip cements their nature as greedy controlling beasts (locking cpus)... It's quite clear at this point what they've forced onto us... Don't get me wrong, i own and love the chip, but... sigh.
> 
> I go to church every sunday and pray AMD will make a comeback and beat some sense into those Greedy Intel bastards....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I so mad?? because they created an artificial differentiation of products by leveraging their monopoly on IPC performance.
> 
> They dictate how we get to use the product we pay for... THAT is tyranny....


Rant of the day.









What does this have to do with unlocked Pentium???


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Rant of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with unlocked Pentium???


Sry dude..

I is just mad at how clear it has been that Intel's been toying with us..


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Sry dude..
> 
> I is just mad at how clear it has been that Intel's been toying with us..


Which CPU do you have? Go in bios and disable core that you will have dual core - OC it to 4.4ghz+ - go and play BF3 MP.


----------



## PunkX 1

^It was only a matter of time









Topic, great job! Standing by for more


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Which CPU do you have? Go in bios and disable core that you will have dual core - OC it to 4.4ghz+ - go and play BF3 MP.


yes because battlefield 3 is the only game people play.. right?

and dang.. battle field 3... video games... the only thing people use their computers for... how could I not have known this...


----------



## Arizonian

Reminder Pentium G3258 Performance Thread discussion thread.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> yes because battlefield 3 is the only game people play.. right?
> 
> and dang.. battle field 3... video games... the only thing people use their computers for... how could I not have known this...


depends what app/program you use. CB intel destroys AMD quad core... while steamroller OC-ed 4.7Ghz will be on pair with stock i5 3.8Ghz in pov ray 3.7 and faster black hole benchmark. Yes pentium G3258 is great dual core CPU but isnt this the time where we put dual cores behind?

Pentium G3258 is really good for some programs and games which are lightly threaded ... i will agreed with that and i will recommend it to everyone. But usually GPU is way more powerfull - and for most program is better to have slow CPU and very powerfull GPU.

Why did i mentioned BF3? because it runs well on fast dualcores

Intel celeron G1820 for way cheaper, also good and perfect CPU for some users. Dont forget low power CPUs for everyday tasks. In 2015 think may get different because of HSA support... *No and i dont want to support dual cores in 2015* i prefer low power quad cores which will on stage as pentium K.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Rant of the day.


The intel monopoly is a serious issue that any Intel user would be in their benefit to crash.

AMD isn't a saint either though, they seem together in a duopoly of x86 related patents.

On topic: Anyone run an Office bench of some sort? I'm considering this chip ideal for office/light workstation machines. Perhaps much more ideal than for gaming.

Actually I'm almost certain it's more likely to get games that don't like it that workstation/office apps that don't.


----------



## TopicClocker

PlanetSide 2 on the AMD Phenom II @3.9GHz, PCSX2 - Shadow of the Collosus on the AMD Phenom II @3.9GHz and Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag on the Intel Pentium G3258 @4.4GHz uploaded.


----------



## JambonJovi

Subbed!

Would love to get my hands on one of these,
once I get the money together.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Subbed!
> 
> Would love to get my hands on one of these,
> once I get the money together.


Thanks!
They're great fun!

If anybody wants I can do gameplay of Shadow of the Collosus from the intro, to the first colossi battle, and perhaps a bit of Zone of the Enders too.

I'll also give Super Mario Galaxy 2 a try If I can, I had problems running that on my Phenom II performance-wise however I haven't got any footage of it unfortunately, so the performance of the game will serve as an example of how the G3258 handles emulators at 4.4GHz.


----------



## PunkX 1

How about some Burnout 3: Takedown?









If you have it, that is.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> How about some Burnout 3: Takedown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have it, that is.


I haven't got it but I'll see if I can find a copy on ebay or something, no promises though.

7 Blades was pretty demanding when I tried it on my Phenom II, I couldn't get it to perform to great, If I can find that I'll give it a go too, and also Metal Gear Solid 2.


----------



## v1ral

All I'm wondering is will it bottleneck sli 770/780s..
I want to get this and use it as a stop gap till broadwell


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> All I'm wondering is will it bottleneck sli 770/780s..
> I want to get this and use it as a stop gap till broadwell


Well, you may be bottlenecked a bit, but nothing higher resolutions can't make up for









If it's just a stopgap until Broadwell, it may serve your needs just fine!


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> All I'm wondering is will it bottleneck sli 770/780s..
> I want to get this and use it as a stop gap till broadwell


I think that it's likely, but the bottleneck will likely be dependent on what games you are trying to play and what hardware you are coming from and using, and also what your other options are.
As PunkX 1 said higher resolutions are likely to make up for it I believe.


----------



## TopicClocker

I will be performing Battlefield 3 and Planet Side 2 benchmarks today whilst recording with Shadowplay.


----------



## Ghostrider5666

I'm definitely picking up the $99 bundle at Micro Center.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I think that it's likely, but the bottleneck will likely be dependent on what games you are trying to play and what hardware you are coming from and using, and also what your other options are.
> As PunkX 1 said higher resolutions are likely to make up for it I believe.


Hmm.. I play star craft 2 mostly and for fps games I play source games, but I may dabble is AAA titles.

I know I WILL go overkill on my new motherboard, hoping it'll last as long as it can, since there are so many variations of cpus to choose from.


----------



## Devildog83

I just completed my 1st bench, g3258 at stock and GPU's are the same as with my AMD set-up. WOW !!!!!

This is my best run with a FX 8350 at 4.8 Ghz.


Here is the g3258 at stock 3.2 Ghz.


When I get time I will overclock and try again.


----------



## Weber

Here is my G3258 performance test, 4277 Marks at 4750MHz.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostrider5666*
> 
> I'm definitely picking up the $99 bundle at Micro Center.


Great fun is to be had!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Hmm.. I play star craft 2 mostly and for fps games I play source games, but I may dabble is AAA titles.
> 
> I know I WILL go overkill on my new motherboard, hoping it'll last as long as it can, since there are so many variations of cpus to choose from.


I went overkill on my board kinda unintentionally, I was going to settle for MSI's Z97M Gaming but I was interested in the Gene ever since the Z87 version, and it's going to need to last me a good couple of years so I thought I might aswell, I really like how I can get a MPCI-E w-fi or bluetooth card if I wanted to, and put it in a Small Form Factor MATX case like the Silverstone SG09/10 alongside the board's other features and it's aesthetics!

By no means was this board necessary but it's lovely!
What board are you looking at getting and what form factor?

If you're looking for MATX the Z97M is worth a look imo, I was very close to getting it, I'm sure there's a ton more boards out there too, and I think Gigabyte's Z97X-Gaming 7 board has 8 phases, so that should be pretty good too.

It'll last me for years to come, especially when I get an i5 or i7 either DC or Broadwell, I hope to get 3-5 years out of those chips and just the same amount of time for this board, Sandybridge 2500Ks and 2600ks are still capable even to this day!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I just completed my 1st bench, g3258 at stock and GPU's are the same as with my AMD set-up. WOW !!!!!
> 
> This is my best run with a FX 8350 at 4.8 Ghz.
> 
> 
> Here is the g3258 at stock 3.2 Ghz.
> 
> 
> When I get time I will overclock and try again.


Nice! I didn't really know Valley was a bit CPU dependent.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> Here is my G3258 performance test, 4277 Marks at 4750MHz.


5408 CPU Mark!








That's faster than my Phenom II at 4GHz!( I no longer run at that clock on it, it gets too hot and begins to throttle)
Quote:


> CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 B55 @4GHz
> Cores:4
> CPU Mark - 5198
> CPU - SingleThreaded 1378


What voltages did it take for you to get to that clockspeed?
And oh you have a 760 too?
It would be cool to bench my gaming performance against yours since our systems are quite similar if you wanted to.

Mighty fast ram you have there also.


----------



## TopicClocker

I'm going to play Shadow of the Colossus, get upto the first Colossi fight and record the performance.


----------



## Weber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> 5408 CPU Mark!


54533 points Realbench v2 at 4751.1MHz

This one has the same clock so I'm thinking the 1.477 volts were the same. I was after the very best bench here.
Just seeing what this baby can do, I would not game quite this high in the summer heat. But I really don't care if I fry this chip.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> 54533 points Realbench v2 at 4751.1MHz
> 
> This one has the same clock so I'm thinking the 1.477 volts were the same. I was after the very best bench here.
> Just seeing what this baby can do, I would not game quite this high in the summer heat. But I really don't care if I fry this chip.


Impressive!
I hope I can get to 4.6GHz under 1.35v when I have better cooling.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Great fun is to be had!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went overkill on my board kinda unintentionally, I was going to settle for MSI's Z97M Gaming but I was interested in the Gene ever since the Z87 version, and it's going to need to last me a good couple of years so I thought I might aswell, I really like how I can get a MPCI-E w-fi or bluetooth card if I wanted to, and put it in a Small Form Factor MATX case like the Silverstone SG09/10 alongside the board's other features and it's aesthetics!
> 
> By no means was this board necessary but it's lovely!
> What board are you looking at getting and what form factor?
> 
> If you're looking for MATX the Z97M is worth a look imo, I was very close to getting it, I'm sure there's a ton more boards out there too, and I think Gigabyte's Z97X-Gaming 7 board has 8 phases, so that should be pretty good too.
> 
> It'll last me for years to come, especially when I get an i5 or i7 either DC or Broadwell, I hope to get 3-5 years out of those chips and just the same amount of time for this board, Sandybridge 2500Ks and 2600ks are still capable even to this day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I didn't really know Valley was a bit CPU dependent.


It doesn't look like it is much at all.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It doesn't look like it is much at all.


the g3258 is for dadputer..

I hope this lasts another 8 years like the last one..


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> 54533 points Realbench v2 at 4751.1MHz
> 
> This one has the same clock so I'm thinking the 1.477 volts were the same. I was after the very best bench here.
> Just seeing what this baby can do, I would not game quite this high in the summer heat. But I really don't care if I fry this chip.


Why do people keep saying that.. frying.... all the new boards have overcurrent protection.. it's highly Unlikely you're gonna fry it...


----------



## Weber

The lifespan of semiconductor components can be reduced by increased voltages and heat. Fry is as good a word as any to say the same ting in one word.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> The lifespan of semiconductor components can be reduced by increased voltages and heat. Fry is as good a word as any to say the same ting in one word.


What temps were you getting at that clock and voltage on water?
I'm considering a H80i for an i5 K.


----------



## Weber

XTU Stress Test was 1.491v 73C/62wTDP @4.91GHz

before and after delid temps


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> XTU Stress Test was 1.491v 73C/62wTDP @4.91GHz
> 
> before and after delid temps


Interesting, nice clock you've achieved out of that.

I'm getting more Battlefield 3 MP footage up, alongside Shadow of The Colossus and Planet Side 2.


----------



## TopicClocker

Planet Side 2 upload soon.
Added an embed for when it's up in the OP.


----------



## TopicClocker

I've tried Watch Dogs and Star Citizen today, they both gave pretty lackluster performance for this chip @4.4GHz, Watch Dogs notoriously runs bad for PC Gamers, Star Citizen is in it's alpha stages and isn't the most optimized game because of that, the Pentium G3258 @4.4GHz fell short of the Phenom II X4 B55 @3.9GHz in both of those tests, well you win some you lose some.

I'll try and get a video uploaded with the Star Citizen gameplay on this chip.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Fvk Intel man... This chip cements their nature as greedy controlling beasts (locking cpus)... It's quite clear at this point what they've forced onto us... Don't get me wrong, i own and love the chip, but... sigh.
> 
> *I go to church every sunday and pray AMD will make a comeback* and beat some sense into those Greedy Intel bastards....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I so mad?? because they created an artificial differentiation of products by leveraging their monopoly on IPC performance.
> 
> They dictate how we get to use the product we pay for... THAT is tyranny....











I need to find space for this in my sig, but I know what you're saying, I too hope AMD make a hell of a comeback.


----------



## Stay Puft

Some
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> XTU Stress Test was 1.491v 73C/62wTDP @4.91GHz
> 
> before and after delid temps


Lots of voltage for 4.9Ghz


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Some
> Lots of voltage for 4.9Ghz


Wow, pretty impressive!








How difficult is it to keep this chip cool above 1.35v?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Wow, pretty impressive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How difficult is it to keep this chip cool above 1.35v?


I'm on water and it's not even hitting 60C in BF4 multi


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm on water and it's not even hitting 60C in BF4 multi


Nice, I saw your Battlefield 4 footage at 4.6GHz, It ran quite well surprisngly, I was in for the same shock when I played Battlefield 3.


----------



## TopicClocker

Planet Side 2 G3258 @4.4GHz processing.








Edit: And it failed.








Will reupload alongside BF3 and GW2 overnight.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Nice, I saw your Battlefield 4 footage at 4.6GHz, It ran quite well surprisngly, I was in for the same shock when I played Battlefield 3.


Gotta love 5Ghz









http://valid.x86.fr/lynkgb


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Planet Side 2 G3258 @4.4GHz processing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And it failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will reupload alongside BF3 and GW2 overnight.


how did it fail.. crash ?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> how did it fail.. crash ?


Nah my 9 minute video somehow became a 10 hour video and got rejected from YT, it basically got corrupted and I hadn't noticed.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Gotta love 5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/lynkgb


Crazy, some of these chips clock decently.


----------



## TopicClocker

I've added Star Citizen and Watch Dogs to the list of games which don't perform to well on this chip.
I'll work on getting footage and frames in the next couple of days.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

If I had the time I would pick this baby just to play around with.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I've added Star Citizen and Watch Dogs to the list of games which don't perform to well on this chip.
> I'll work on getting footage and frames in the next couple of days.


quite interesting... can you compare it to this?





need to know how the game engine is designed - optimized for more cores (4-8 = watchdogs) or that it use more cores (bf3)


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> quite interesting... can you compare it to this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to know how the game engine is designed - optimized for more cores (4-8 = watchdogs) or that it use more cores (bf3)


I'll see if I can once I get a video of it.


----------



## TopicClocker

Witcher 2 ran pretty well if anyone wanted to know, I might have to do some gameplay in the opening scene and later on in the game.


----------



## TopicClocker

Over the weekend I might give Minecraft hosting a stress test with a couple of friends, or I'll test gameplay with this processor and host with my Home Server.


----------



## JambonJovi

Interested to see the BF3 results.

The video is being processed yeah ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Gotta love 5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/lynkgb


Sweet baby jesus that's nice.


----------



## smartdroid

Not that nice, 1.5V is too much voltage specially for a dual core.

I was expecting more but i may still get one of these to have some fun


----------



## smartdroid

false


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Not that nice, 1.5V is too much voltage specially for a dual core.
> 
> I was expecting more but i may still get one of these to have some fun


It's a 75 dollar dual core. Who cares if you kill it with too much voltage


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Not that nice, 1.5V is too much voltage specially for a dual core.
> 
> I was expecting more but i may still get one of these to have some fun


If my oldie E2220 could do 5Ghz @ 1.5V I certainly wouldn't mind.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> *It's a 75 dollar dual core. Who cares if you kill it with too much voltage*


QFT


----------



## smartdroid

Nobody...that's why i'm thinking in getting one


----------



## Scorpion49

I might make the journey over to MC today and get the G3258 and a decent overclocking board, waiting to see if they come back in stock. This would be the perfect CPU for me if I could get 4.5ghz or more from it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> false


I have to ask, did you mean to post this? What I mean is, a lot of times my text box seems to be populated with the word "false" right after I post something else, I keep thinking its some kind of bug:


----------



## Weber

I keep hearing objections to any Vcc above 1.4v. Where is the Intel statement V core range for this part that you are referring to.
Here is the data sheet, and there is no Vcc max or range listed. Only Power and Current. There is a listing of 1.7v on boot up though.
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/4th-gen-core-family-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.html


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Interested to see the BF3 results.
> 
> The video is being processed yeah ?
> Sweet baby jesus that's nice.


It's uploading at the moment, I'll try and get two videos up.
Hopefully in a couple of hours I'll have a 2-3 more videos, I'm going to try Just Cause 2 today.


----------



## TopicClocker

I've got a free day tomorrow so I'll have time to bench/record and upload pretty much all day, I'm going to try Sleeping Dogs, see if I can find my vanilla Skyrim backup, and Saints Row 3.


----------



## TopicClocker

Wow, well Sleeping Dogs runs pretty excellently!
EDIT: Getting weird freezing problems even with a really high frame-rate, could be be upload in the background affecting it or some form of instability, however I'm not experiencing it in any other game.
I might just have to verify my steam installation and hopefully that will fix it. Basically what happens is it pauses momentarily, I'm lead to believe it's either the game files or firefox.

I will get a video up of it after Battlefield 3 finishes.
Saints Row 3 next!


----------



## TopicClocker

Clip 1 of Battlefield 3 up, more to come!


----------



## wholeeo

Got a G3258 waiting for me to pick it up from MC. Going to delid it and practice a direct to die mount with it. Rather crush a $60 dollar cpu than a $280,


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Got a G3258 waiting for me to pick it up from MC. Going to delid it and practice a direct to die mount with it. Rather crush a $60 dollar cpu than a $280,


Haha, good luck.
I don't think I could bring myself to deliding anything, it's not fear or incapability, I just can't imagine doing that to a CPU, I'd feel kinda bad for some weird reason.
We'll see when I'm trying to push 5GHz+ in the future on a CPU and I'm forced to delid to keep it cool.


----------



## TopicClocker

Planet Side 2 video finishing soon, I hope this is the last time I have to upload this, 2 attempts failed over the couple of days due to either corruption or user error and uploading the same video.









I'm currently charging my pad for some Dolphin gameplay and might squeeze some Tekken 4, PCSX2 in.


----------



## TopicClocker

Dolphin Emulation?
Fantastic.

Will get a video up of Super Mario Galaxy 2 soon.


----------



## kzone75

What FPS did you get in Star Citizen, if I may ask? Ordered a G3258 for Skyrim only yesterday. Hopefully I'll get it by the end of this week.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> What FPS did you get in Star Citizen, if I may ask? Ordered a G3258 for Skyrim only yesterday. Hopefully I'll get it by the end of this week.


In the hangar it started out ok, the frames were showing 50+, but then when you start to move it jumps up and down and starts running pretty poorly, then there's other times where it seems to smooth out whilst Dog Fighting and run smoother at 30+ fps if you're not looking at an other ships, I'll try and get a video up today.

Edit: I've found a 59 second video in the hangar demonstrating this whille climbing into the ship, I'll be sure to upload this now.


----------



## TopicClocker

1st clip of Planet Side 2 uploaded, this wasn't performed in the harshest conditions(that video failed a couple of times, and will be re-uploaded again), it was what I would call "moderate" load/stress.


----------



## TopicClocker

I'm currently attempting to bring the volts down on my 4.4GHz overclock, I might be able to see how much headroom I have left to squeeze a couple more megahertz out of the chip under 1.3v, I'm currently at 1.271v after bringing it down from 1.275-1.280v, if this is stable I might be able to bring it lower, or clock it up hopefully.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> What FPS did you get in Star Citizen, if I may ask? Ordered a G3258 for Skyrim only yesterday. Hopefully I'll get it by the end of this week.


I've got the hanger footage up now.


----------



## Themisseble

how did it run on phenom x4 ?


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> What FPS did you get in Star Citizen, if I may ask? Ordered a G3258 for Skyrim only yesterday. Hopefully I'll get it by the end of this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the hanger footage up now.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Is that on high or very high? I haven't really noticed any difference between those settings, but still..


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> how did it run on phenom x4 ?


This was a video I previously recorded with the Phenom II X4 B55, a month ago, there's no MSI Afterburner in this unfortunately but it's clear how much smoother it runs, a ton smoother in the hangar and whilst dog fighting even though there's slowdown and frame-drops, it's mostly maintaining 20-30fps+ in CPU-bound scenarios and the performance was similar to that of the footage I recorded on the 4th or the 5th with it. I haven't uploaded the Star Citizen ones I did with the Phenom II a day or two before I got the Pentium as of yet. (I was busy uploading other footage, but I'll do the Star Citizen ones since many are interested).
These include MSI Afterburner's OSD in the top left of the screen, I'll get around to uploading them tonight.





Bare in mind this was before the 1280mhz GPU OC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Thanks. Is that on high or very high? I haven't really noticed any difference between those settings, but still..


I believe it was very high as I remember dropping it to high and medium when I began dog fighting in space to see if it would improve the performance.


----------



## 1iwilly

Hey guys, this is my first ever desktop and first time overclocking. I'm running my G3258 at 4.5Ghz at 1.271-1.276V. Im reaching stress temps of 67-70 C on Core 0 and 60-63 on Core 1. Why are the core temps uneven? Is this a safe overclock? Thinking I can push the chip more?

Sorry for all the questions, just new to this overclocking thing. Thanks!


----------



## richierich1212

Looks good willy. Have you tried the 46x multiplier, same vcore?


----------



## 1iwilly

I have not, I will later though and post results.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Haha, good luck.
> I don't think I could bring myself to deliding anything, it's not fear or incapability, I just can't imagine doing that to a CPU, I'd feel kinda bad for some weird reason.
> We'll see when I'm trying to push 5GHz+ in the future on a CPU and I'm forced to delid to keep it cool.


bawk bawk bahkaw..

JK..


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1iwilly*
> 
> Hey guys, this is my first ever desktop and first time overclocking. I'm running my G3258 at 4.5Ghz at 1.271-1.276V. Im reaching stress temps of 67-70 C on Core 0 and 60-63 on Core 1. Why are the core temps uneven? Is this a safe overclock? Thinking I can push the chip more?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, just new to this overclocking thing. Thanks!


that's normal.. push harder..


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1iwilly*
> 
> Hey guys, this is my first ever desktop and first time overclocking. I'm running my G3258 at 4.5Ghz at 1.271-1.276V. Im reaching stress temps of 67-70 C on Core 0 and 60-63 on Core 1. Why are the core temps uneven? Is this a safe overclock? Thinking I can push the chip more?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, just new to this overclocking thing. Thanks!


Looking good, are you running an aftermarket cooler? or have you got really good airflow?
Mine is close to 80c on the stock cooler at those volts while stressed.


----------



## TopicClocker

I'm going to be moving my videos to my server for uploading, that way If my computer has any downtime the upload will be unaffected.


----------



## TopicClocker

Dolphin, Super Mario Galaxy 2 video up now.



edit; Need to reupload.


----------



## TopicClocker

Apologies for the small OSD for MSI Afterburner, it should be visible 720-1080p if you have the bandwidth.
I've made it larger for my next videos so it should be a lot more visible.


----------



## TopicClocker

I'll be uploading my Sleeping Dogs footage alongside Just Cause 2 and FFX.
Sleeping Dogs had weird hanging occurring every couple of seconds even with its frame-rate pushing 50+, does anyone know why?
I'm uploading a video to demonstrate this.


----------



## TopicClocker

Just Cause 2 - Dark Tower Benchmark

I'm doing the other two now.
Will include fraps results.

Desert Sunrise



Spoiler: Fraps



FPS
82
81
81
81
82
80
81
82
83
84
82
82
81
84
83
79
76
80
79
78
77
77
75
75
74
74
72
71
71
71
72
74
75
73
74
75
74
74
77
74
74
70
78
79
77
75
77
81
83
85
83
80
77
74
70
69
66
66
66
66
65
64
63
64
62
62
61
64
63
65
64
64
62
60
62
63
61
60
59
61
60
60
65
66
62
63
64
65
67
72
73
71
75
77
77
76
74
71
71
71
72
72
70
69
67
66
66
66
65
65
66
66
68
67
67
68
364
856



Concrete Jungle



Spoiler: Fraps



FPS
59
57
49
48
47
47
46
46
42
47
43
45
45
46
46
45
46
46
50
53
55
58
59
60
61
57
56
56
54
55
57
55
60
62
63
69
62
61
55
53
58
61
59
50
49
50
52
53
56
56
60
60
60
60
59
67
66
72
71
60
52
52
56
54
53
55
53
51
51
50
51
52
53
52
55
55
54
52
51
52
52
52
53
50
51
50
49
48
46
45
46
45
46
495
851


----------



## daman246

what other games are you planning on testing?


----------



## fateswarm

Consider "safe" to be 90% the contribution of voltage(s) only. There is some small contribution from temps, but those are Intel-restricted, the chip itself will just shutdown/downclock on its own whatever the settings after a point.

That means for haswell you can be "relatively very safe" up to 1.3v core, "safe...ish" up to 1.35v (degradation has been reported), then at 1.4v and up you start getting very risky.

If you don't care about money, I'd say go up to 1.4v or 1.45v. If you *must* keep it alive, 1.3v or 1.35v. If must not even degrade it for 1-2 years at least, maybe up to 1.3v.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daman246*
> 
> what other games are you planning on testing?


I'm doing Just Cause 2 MP right now, I think I'll give Max Payne 3 a shot, Skyrim and Assetto Corsa, when I ran Assetto Corsa with 17 other cars at 4GHz it was performing similar to my Phenom II, I'm not sure if the 400mhz I gave it recently will help it much, 17 car might be too much for this game, but I think It'll perform fine with 7 other cars on the track, even my Phenom II X4 B55 couldn't handle 17 cars on Magione and they performed pretty similar, it is in Alpha currently so optimizations in the future will hopefully help it out, I'm unsure of how it runs on beefier CPUs such as the i5 or i7.

I'm currently uploading a PCSX2 - FFX video of the intro and I have Civilization 5 but I'm not sure of the best way to bench/test it, I have War Thunder but I've never played it so I might try that and pull my Natural Section 2 from my backup.


----------



## Themisseble

Thanks it looks like that game engine is optimized for 8 cores... Anyway do you like this game?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Thanks it looks like that game engine is optimized for 8 cores... Anyway do you like this game?


Which game?


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Which game?


Star citizen


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Star citizen


Yeah I do.
I don't know if it benefits from 8 cores/threads but it ran better on the 4 cores of my Phenom II X4 B55, I'm not sure how it would do with 3 cores.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Consider "safe" to be 90% the contribution of voltage(s) only. There is some small contribution from temps, but those are Intel-restricted, the chip itself will just shutdown/downclock on its own whatever the settings after a point.
> 
> That means for haswell you can be "relatively very safe" up to 1.3v core, "safe...ish" up to 1.35v (degradation has been reported), then at 1.4v and up you start getting very risky.
> 
> If you don't care about money, I'd say go up to 1.4v or 1.45v. If you *must* keep it alive, 1.3v or 1.35v. If must not even degrade it for 1-2 years at least, maybe up to 1.3v.


I don't think saying things like 1-2 years 3-4 years is reasonable..

the CPU spends 90% of its life @ 800mhz clocked down @ 0.8v

I highly doubt even using 1.35v to 1.4v for the short bursts of gaming will make a difference if your usage scenario is typical..


----------



## TopicClocker

Here's a short Just Cause 2 multiplayer flying car video, just for fun.
I'm transcoding a Battlefield 3 MP gameplay video at the moment and uploading another JC2 MP video.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Thanks it looks like that game engine is optimized for 8 cores... Anyway do you like this game?


Hello


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> I don't think saying things like 1-2 years 3-4 years is reasonable..
> 
> the CPU spends 90% of its life @ 800mhz clocked down @ 0.8v
> 
> I highly doubt even using 1.35v to 1.4v for the short bursts of gaming will make a difference if your usage scenario is typical..


It has an alleviation but don't be too lenient. e.g. LN2 overclocking has very low loads but it may kill CPUs within 24 hours. And modest loading will be giving bursts of max voltage once in a while in gaming.


----------



## TopicClocker

Just Cause 2 multiplayer footage up now, there were 90 players on the server at the time of joining, and couple of them gathered at the airport.


----------



## TopicClocker

Battlefield 3 should be done in about an hour or so, after that I'll be uploading some more Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag gameplay, but this time at sea.
And I'll see how Natural Selection 2 performs.


----------



## TopicClocker

The Battlefield 3 MP video should be finished uploading and processing in 10 minutes time hopefully, I'm currently onto Dolphin Emulation and plan to do some gameplay of Metroid Prime, and possibly Wind Waker... If I can find the disc.


----------



## 1iwilly

I should have mentioned I have the 212 EVO for cooling, I will try for 4.7+ GHz tonight and post some screenshots.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1iwilly*
> 
> I should have mentioned I have the 212 EVO for cooling, I will try for 4.7+ GHz tonight and post some screenshots.


Nice, that should give those who are wondering how high it can perform and score at higher clocks an insight to it, thanks.


----------



## TopicClocker

i managed to dust of 7 Blades, time to put this CPU through hell.


----------



## zenix

I have been overclocking this Pentium G3258 the last couple of days.

This was one of first my results that was LinX stable. Sadly it was nog Prime95 stable, so i raised the voltage to 1.43v. I don't have screenshot of that, but now it's fully stable.
After that i tried 1.45 for 4.8GHz but it doesn't want to boot. I raised VRIN tot 2.3 and cache to 1.3750 still no luck, seems i hit the wall.

Today i delidded it and did a bare-die mount with my EK Supreme LT. It's easy if you are used to the days of AMD Athlon XP. I added some layers of tape around the CPU to act as a shim. Than just showly turn each side and make sure the pressure stays the same all the time. It lowered my temps around 15 degrees. The screenshot is without the delid.

Hardware:
Asrock Z97 Extreme4
Samsung M378B5273DH0-CH9 2x4GB DDR3 @ 2333Mz 9-11-10-27-1T @ 1,557


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenix*
> 
> I have been overclocking this Pentium G3258 the last couple of days.
> 
> This was one of first my results that was LinX stable. Sadly it was nog Prime95 stable, so i raised the voltage to 1.43v. I don't have screenshot of that, but now it's fully stable.
> After that i tried 1.45 for 4.8GHz but it doesn't want to boot. I raised VRIN tot 2.3 and cache to 1.3750 still no luck, seems i hit the wall.
> 
> Today i delidded it and did a bare-die mount with my EK Supreme LT. It's easy if you are used to the days of AMD Athlon XP. I added some layers of tape around the CPU to act as a shim. Than just showly turn each side and make sure the pressure stays the same all the time. It lowered my temps around 15 degrees. The screenshot is without the delid.
> 
> Hardware:
> Asrock Z97 Extreme4
> Samsung M378B5273DH0-CH9 2x4GB DDR3 @ 2333Mz 9-11-10-27-1T @ 1,557


Nice OC, sorry to hear it didn't boot at 4.8GHz for you, from a lot of places and review sites I haven't heard or seen much people getting above 4.8GHz, how much volts do you have to use to manage 4.7GHz for yours and was it stable?
EDIT: Welcome to OCN! I hadn't noticed you were a new member!


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenix*
> 
> I have been overclocking this Pentium G3258 the last couple of days.
> 
> This was one of first my results that was LinX stable. Sadly it was nog Prime95 stable, so i raised the voltage to 1.43v. I don't have screenshot of that, but now it's fully stable.
> After that i tried 1.45 for 4.8GHz but it doesn't want to boot. I raised VRIN tot 2.3 and cache to 1.3750 still no luck, seems i hit the wall.
> 
> Today i delidded it and did a bare-die mount with my EK Supreme LT. It's easy if you are used to the days of AMD Athlon XP. I added some layers of tape around the CPU to act as a shim. Than just showly turn each side and make sure the pressure stays the same all the time. It lowered my temps around 15 degrees. The screenshot is without the delid.
> 
> Hardware:
> Asrock Z97 Extreme4
> Samsung M378B5273DH0-CH9 2x4GB DDR3 @ 2333Mz 9-11-10-27-1T @ 1,557


Well done!
Nice Ferrari F40 pic
It's nice to see this chip bringing new members to the forums


----------



## zenix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Nice OC, sorry to hear it didn't boot at 4.8GHz for you, from a lot of places and review sites I haven't heard or seen much people getting above 4.8GHz, how much volts do you have to use to manage 4.7GHz for yours and was it stable?


4.7GHz with 1.43v it's stable. I tested it with LinX 50min Prime95 2hours AIDA64 1hour and 2 hours of battlefield 4. First it was stable in LinX than i needed to raise the voltage to get it stable in Prime95, after that it was also stable in aida64. But when playing BF4 it started crashing so i raised the vcore a bit more to 1.43v

I also did the full AIDA64 Benchmark suite at 4.7GHZ link: http://hyperion-gaming.net/files/bench/Report.html
As you can see it comparable to many quad cores like the A10-6850K and 7850K on 4.7GHz


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zenix*
> 
> 4.7GHz with 1.43v it's stable. I tested it with LinX 50min Prime95 2hours AIDA64 1hour and 2 hours of battlefield 4. First it was stable in LinX than i needed to raise the voltage to get it stable in Prime95, after that it was also stable in aida64. But when playing BF4 it started crashing so i raised the vcore a bit more to 1.43v
> 
> I also did the full AIDA64 Benchmark suite at 4.7GHZ link: http://hyperion-gaming.net/files/bench/Report.html
> As you can see it comparable to many quad cores like the A10-6850K and 7850K on 4.7GHz


Impressive.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*


Would you be able to tell me what the average CPU
usage was during the BF3 MP gameplay ?


----------



## tp4tissue

Any Brave people try Direct DIe yet?

I don't have a cooler suitable of it right now, I'm trying to decide if I should get one when a sale comes up..


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Would you be able to tell me what the average CPU
> usage was during the BF3 MP gameplay ?


I can record a another short video with the CPU usage


----------



## 1iwilly

Looks as though 4.6Ghz is the sweet spot for my chip and knowledge. I tried to go to 4.7Ghz, crashed on start up, then I manage start windows and idle fine, started prime95 and instantly crashed. I think 4.6Ghz at 1.27 ish V with stress temps of 70C is good for my first overclock. My 280x will be here Saturday so I can start benching some games for you all.

If you have any questions feel free to ask. or have any games you want to see benched. Thanks!


----------



## Tokkan

If only this chip was an i3 would've murdered everything out there completely.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> If only this chip was an i3 would've murdered everything out there completely.


I wouldn't say murder everything but it would be an amazing chip. But we will never get an unlocked i3 because Intel employs some pretty smart people that know this fact well.


----------



## Stay Puft

So who's hit 5ghz on water or am I the only one?


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I wouldn't say murder everything but it would be an amazing chip. But we will never get an unlocked i3 because Intel employs some pretty smart people that know this fact well.


I was talking in the gaming perspective where you just need enough CPU grunt to power your GPU, I can see tons of people that were struggling for 600 dollars gaming rigs and what to pick would stop being undecided.


----------



## 1iwilly

i3-4360k, one can only dream. Maybe on i3's anniversary?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1iwilly*
> 
> i3-4360k, one can only dream. Maybe on i3's anniversary?


I3 K would be awesome


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> So who's hit 5ghz on water or am I the only one?


I'm going to try to this weekend.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1iwilly*
> 
> i3-4360k, one can only dream. Maybe on i3's anniversary?


Dont give Intel any ideas.
Quote:


> Intel intended the Core i3 as the new low end of the performance processor line from Intel, following the retirement of the Core 2 brand.[19][20]
> 
> The first Core i3 processors were launched on January 7, 2010


By that time, we'll probably rocking dodeca cores minimum if they do it for 10 years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> So who's hit 5ghz on water or am I the only one?


From what I saw you have a heck of a chip, no wonder why lol.
How much volts did it take?


----------



## TopicClocker

I'm going to try and upload some PCSX2 gameplay overnight , hopefully they will upload this time.
EDIT:
Well that went out of the window, sound is completely missing from the videos.









Looks like it's Planet Side 2 and some other games then.


----------



## Weber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> So who's hit 5ghz on water or am I the only one?


i have my 4790k in atm and clu coming next week. i'll be switching tim, lapped, and g3258 back in. I know it will go higher than i had it, so i'll be freq val in a week.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Dont give Intel any ideas.
> By that time, we'll probably rocking dodeca cores minimum if they do it for 10 years.
> From what I saw you have a heck of a chip, no wonder why lol.
> How much volts did it take?


1.5v


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 1.5v


Cool.


----------



## TopicClocker

Ok I've found some GW2 footage, they should be uploaded in a couple of hours.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I have mine priming right now. 4.5ghz @ 1.285v. Seems okay I suppose. I'm on the stock heat sink with a healthy ultra scythe pointed in the correct direction so I'm under 92C (85c average). I'll never hit that again unless I Prime I'm sure. Hopefully I can get 4.8ish on 1.3v.

Since I have some nearly identical 280x's laying around I could test some stuff against my 2550k if anyone has requests.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I have mine priming right now. 4.5ghz @ 1.285v. Seems okay I suppose. I'm on the stock heat sink with a healthy ultra scythe pointed in the correct direction so I'm under 92C (85c average). I'll never hit that again unless I Prime I'm sure. Hopefully I can get 4.8ish on 1.3v.
> 
> Since I have some nearly identical 280x's laying around *I could test some stuff against my 2550k if anyone has requests.*


Yes, please!

Would love to see how the G3258 stacks up against the 2500k in games


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I can record a another short video with the CPU usage


That'd be great, cheers


----------



## zenix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Any Brave people try Direct DIe yet?
> 
> I don't have a cooler suitable of it right now, I'm trying to decide if I should get one when a sale comes up..


I did read my post above http://www.overclock.net/t/1500524/pentium-g3258-performance-thread/120#post_22546417


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 1.5v


what are your user.cfg settings in Bf4... i tryed with 5.0Ghz i7 (mimic pentium) to gat same performance as you in Bf4 but i cant.


----------



## 1iwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1iwilly*
> 
> 
> 
> Looks as though 4.6Ghz is the sweet spot for my chip and knowledge. I tried to go to 4.7Ghz, crashed on start up, then I manage start windows and idle fine, started prime95 and instantly crashed. I think 4.6Ghz at 1.27 ish V with stress temps of 70C is good for my first overclock. My 280x will be here Saturday so I can start benching some games for you all.
> 
> If you have any questions feel free to ask. or have any games you want to see benched. Thanks!


granted this is with igpu, once I get my gpu maybe i can run at 4.6Ghz at lower volts and temps or bump it up a little bit.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> That'd be great, cheers


I'll do that today.
Here's an 11 minute video of BF3 to see how it performs once more if the previous ones were too short, I've also got 2 GW2 videos and one of Metroid Prime on Dolphin.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

I've now got my Pentium K rig running clocked @ 4.5GHz, needing 1.35v to be fully stable at this clock (6hrs Prime95 28.5), max temps 69c and 65c on the cores @ 24c ambient. GSkill RAM stable @ 2600MHz, had some instability above 2400MHz so had to tweak a little for 2600 but will try again later for 2666. I'm only running a dodgy owld GTX 280 GPU so can't really do much gaming at least not the newest games but will be changing GPU in the next few weeks.

I'm currently making my way through The walking dead Season 2 on this rig and it runs perfectly.

I love the fact that you can have fan speed control on the 3-pin fans with this Maximus VII board, bought 2 Coolermaster Sickleflow red LED 3-pin fans for the CPU cooler and they are super quiet when idle/browsing net and don't get much louder when under full load. Temps are really great using UEFI fan control and it's really pleasant on the ears compared to my other Watercooled rig which has 18 fans total lol.

Haven't done any testing/benching of the Pentium G3258, just got it stable and played a little walking dead that's all. Really pleased with it, feels quite nippy OC'd paired with fast SSD (also loving the Intel SATA6G speeds, my previous newest platform is X58 with the poor perfoming marvell 91xx controller).

Anyone know some single threaded benchmarks? I want to check the Pentium K vs XEON W3680 aka 980X core v core result.


----------



## 1iwilly

I think Cinebench has a single core test if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> I've now got my Pentium K rig running clocked @ 4.5GHz, needing 1.35v to be fully stable at this clock (6hrs Prime95 28.5), max temps 69c and 65c on the cores @ 24c ambient. GSkill RAM stable @ 2600MHz, had some instability above 2400MHz so had to tweak a little for 2600 but will try again later for 2666. I'm only running a dodgy owld GTX 280 GPU so can't really do much gaming at least not the newest games but will be changing GPU in the next few weeks.
> 
> I'm currently making my way through The walking dead Season 2 on this rig and it runs perfectly.
> 
> I love the fact that you can have fan speed control on the 3-pin fans with this Maximus VII board, bought 2 Coolermaster Sickleflow red LED 3-pin fans for the CPU cooler and they are super quiet when idle/browsing net and don't get much louder when under full load. Temps are really great using UEFI fan control and it's really pleasant on the ears compared to my other Watercooled rig which has 18 fans total lol.
> 
> Haven't done any testing/benching of the Pentium G3258, just got it stable and played a little walking dead that's all. Really pleased with it, feels quite nippy OC'd paired with fast SSD (also loving the Intel SATA6G speeds, my previous newest platform is X58 with the poor perfoming marvell 91xx controller).
> 
> Anyone know some single threaded benchmarks? I want to check the Pentium K vs XEON W3680 aka 980X core v core result.


G3258 4.4GHz single-thread from Performance Test 8 if you haven't seen it already.
It's single-thread at 4.4GHz can be seen beating everything on the list.


Pentium G3258 @4.4GHz
CPU Mark:4717
Single thread:2609

I've also done Geek Bench 3, hopefully it isn't ram sensitive like Cinebench.

Pentium G3258 @4.4GHz
Single-Core Score: 3501
Multi-Core Score: 6373


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Just ran SuperPI on both rigs and the PentiumK OC'd wipes the floor with the much more expensive Xeon.

Pentium K @ 4.5GHz



Xeon W3680 aka 980X @ 4.4GHz



Here's an older result for the Xeon @ 4.6GHz and again it can't get close to the Pentium



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> G3258 4.4GHz single-thread from Performance Test 8 if you haven't seen it already.
> It's single-thread at 4.4GHz can be seen beating everything on the list.


Nice to see it beating the Phenom II X4 955 in multithreaded... I used to own a Phenom II X4 940 a while ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I've also done Geek Bench 3, hopefully it isn't ram sensitive like Cinebench.
> 
> Pentium G3258 @4.4GHz
> Single-Core Score: 3501
> Multi-Core Score: 6373


Is your @ 1333MHz... I think I read that earlier. I'll get Geek Bench 3 and see what the results are.

EDIT

Geek bench 3 Results:
Pentium G3258 @ 4.5GHz with ram @ 2600MHz


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> Just ran SuperPI on both rigs and the PentiumK OC'd wipes the floor with the much more expensive Xeon.
> 
> Pentium K @ 4.5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> Xeon W3680 aka 980X @ 4.4GHz
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an older result for the Xeon @ 4.6GHz and again it can't get close to the Pentium
> 
> 
> Nice to see it beating the Phenom II X4 955 in multithreaded... I used to own a Phenom II X4 940 a while ago.
> Is your @ 1333MHz... I think I read that earlier. I'll get Geek Bench 3 and see what the results are.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Geek bench 3 Results:
> Pentium G3258 @ 4.5GHz with ram @ 2600MHz


Really nice boost in speed there, I wonder what affected it the most, 100mhz or the 2600MHz ram.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Really nice boost in speed there, I wonder what affected it the most, 100mhz or the 2600MHz ram.


I'll drop to 4.4 if you want see what drop in score I get... give me 5 mins.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*


That bit from 7:22 to 8:05 was hilarious









Cheers for that. Seriously considering buying the CPU when I can.
Was looking at getting a GTX 760 for a while now anyway and
seeing how it performs together seems decent enough for me
and the little of a budget I have right now.
BF BC2 and BF3 would be the games I'd play most so it's a no-brainer.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Really nice boost in speed there, I wonder what affected it the most, 100mhz or the 2600MHz ram.


Here's 4.4 with ram @ 2600



I guess the ram does play it's part with this bench.


----------



## 1iwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> That bit from 7:22 to 8:05 was hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for that. Seriously considering buying the CPU when I can.
> Was looking at getting a GTX 760 for a while now anyway and
> seeing how it performs together seems decent enough for me
> and the little of a budget I have right now.
> BF BC2 and BF3 would be the games I'd play most so it's a no-brainer.


Doesn't BF run better on AMD cards?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> That bit from 7:22 to 8:05 was hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for that. Seriously considering buying the CPU when I can.
> Was looking at getting a GTX 760 for a while now anyway and
> seeing how it performs together seems decent enough for me
> and the little of a budget I have right now.
> BF BC2 and BF3 would be the games I'd play most so it's a no-brainer.


7:56 - 8:06, that guy was like "What happened?" and ran back in








That was a ridiculous moment, I was reloading two guns, first weapon I was reloading and then switched because he ran right by me, would of been an easy kill right there, the second gun I was like







I've gotta reload this too?, and he ran clean past me and back in.







that happened the second time in under a minute.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> Here's 4.4 with ram @ 2600
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the ram does play it's part with this bench.


Oh cool, that's interesting, thanks for that.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

This is 4.4GHz with ram @ 1333MHz (9-9-9-24)


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> That bit from 7:22 to 8:05 was hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for that. Seriously considering buying the CPU when I can.
> Was looking at getting a GTX 760 for a while now anyway and
> seeing how it performs together seems decent enough for me
> and the little of a budget I have right now.
> BF BC2 and BF3 would be the games I'd play most so it's a no-brainer.


I'd look at a used, cheap i5. I got mine for 70, and the board was 60. Would work better in those games. Single thread performance won't be as good(but still good enough since it's Sandy Bridge) and you'd get more consistent performance in newer games, especially Battlefield.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1iwilly*
> 
> Doesn't BF run better on AMD cards?


BF4 probably does due to Mantle, but the others ? Wouldn't think so.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1iwilly*
> 
> Doesn't BF run better on AMD cards?


depends - gpu bottleneck is R9 270 very fast
CPU bottleneck DX11 - Amd lose by a lot

check this





i was thinking to get pentium G3258 + GTX 750Ti for my friend... but i dont know how good will be against FX 6300 in newer games, while he play LoL,.... but he also wants to try watchdogs,GTA V, Dragon Age ...


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> This is 4.4GHz with ram @ 1333MHz (9-9-9-24)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> depends - gpu bottleneck is R9 270 very fast
> CPU bottleneck DX11 - Amd lose by a lot
> 
> check this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was thinking to get pentium G3258 + GTX 750Ti for my friend... but i dont know how good will be against FX 6300 in newer games, while he play LoL,.... but he also wants to try watchdogs,GTA V, Dragon Age ...


Watch Dogs? not going to happen, it seems it relies heavily on multi-threading.
What Dragon Age? and we don't know GTA V will perform.

The G3258 will perform really well in most games against most AMD CPUs since it's multi-threaded performance has the capability to contest or even beat stock or not so high clocked quad cores like the Phenom II and FX series, it's single-threaded is some of the best you can get since It's Haswell, this is seen from how it's beating my Phenom II in most games and in other benchmarks from review sites where it's giving those CPUs a beatdown, it could also be possible those CPUs aren't being used to their fullest potential, when I ran Watch Dogs and disabled one of my cores on my X4 B55 there was little to no performance loss, which makes me wonder what it was loading the fourth core with.

This isn't the most future-proof CPU and we currently don't know how well newer games will perform on on this or AMD CPUs even though the next generation consoles have 8 cores(6 usable by games and developers), I think in most cases where the 6320 and 8320 aren't used to to their fullest potential (only 3-4 cores used) which is in quite a lot of current games this CPU will likely pull ahead in most cases because of it's single-threaded performance.
And when considering the G3258 you've got to know what you're going to use it for.

For future-proofing purposes, I'd say go for the FX 6300, although that chip may be sitting on a seemingly dead platform with the only viable and decent upgrade path of an 8320, period.

For a possible placebo or a quick get by which will perform well in a lot of current games and may perform a little poor in games which rely heavily on multi-threading and multi-cores but also has a brilliant upgrade path of many CPUs, the G3258 will likely be an attractive option, you can upgrade to an i3(although it may not be worth it much), and an i5 or i7, locked or K chips.

In gaming AMD's been pretty much been playing catchup with Intel ever since Sandybridge hit, and hit hard, so hard that some people don't even feel the need to upgrade from their 2500K or 2600K. Imo going Intel is worthwhile, because once you've got a I5 K chip of sandy to haswell you're pretty much set CPU-wise in gaming these days unless you're throwing boatloads of GPU power into your rig.


----------



## Olivon

Thanks for this thread TopicClocker !


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> Thanks for this thread TopicClocker !


No problem, thanks.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Watch Dogs? not going to happen, it seems it relies heavily on multi-threading.
> What Dragon Age? and we don't know GTA V will perform.
> 
> The G3258 will perform really well in most games against most AMD CPUs since it's multi-threaded performance has the capability to contest or even beat stock or not so high clocked quad cores like the Phenom II and FX series, it's single-threaded is some of the best you can get since It's Haswell, this is seen from how it's beating my Phenom II in most games and in other benchmarks from review sites where it's giving those CPUs a beatdown, it could also be possible those CPUs aren't being used to their fullest potential, when I ran Watch Dogs and disabled one of my cores on my X4 B55 there was little to no performance loss, which makes me wonder what it was loading the fourth core with.
> 
> This isn't the most future-proof CPU and we currently don't know how well newer games will perform on on this or AMD CPUs even though the next generation consoles have 8 cores(6 usable by games and developers), I think in most cases where the 6320 and 8320 aren't used to to their fullest potential (only 3-4 cores used) which is in quite a lot of current games this CPU will likely pull ahead in most cases because of it's single-threaded performance.
> And when considering the G3258 you've got to know what you're going to use it for.
> 
> For future-proofing purposes, I'd say go for the FX 6300, although that chip may be sitting on a seemingly dead platform with the only viable and decent upgrade path of an 8320, period.
> 
> For a possible placebo or a quick get by which will perform well in a lot of current games and may perform a little poor in games which rely heavily on multi-threading and multi-cores but also has a brilliant upgrade path of many CPUs, the G3258 will likely be an attractive option, you can upgrade to an i3(although it may not be worth it much), and an i5 or i7, locked or K chips.
> 
> In gaming AMD's been pretty much been playing catchup with Intel ever since Sandybridge hit, and hit hard, so hard that some people don't even feel the need to upgrade from their 2500K or 2600K. Imo going Intel is worthwhile, because once you've got a I5 K chip of sandy to haswell you're pretty much set CPU-wise in gaming these days unless you're throwing boatloads of GPU power into your rig.


About Multithreading .. i dont think that pentium G3258 5.0Ghz can beat FX 4300 4.0Ghz. I will do with dual piledriver core same test as you did with pentium g3258 in BF3... The problem is that AMD DX11 optimization and AMD dont have something like shadowplay. I was also watching some performance in WoT and FX 8320 is not that bad against i7 3820K clock per clock.





WoT is single threaded game.
Or Arma 3 (he will also play)





I gave you a link so you could see whats happen when you OC dual core CPU. You can compare E8500 vs Q9550 .. same thing goes between pentium G3258 and i5 4670K.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> About Multithreading .. i dont think that pentium G3258 5.0Ghz can beat FX 4300 4.0Ghz. I will do with dual piledriver core same test as you did with pentium g3258 in BF3... The problem is that AMD DX11 optimization and AMD dont have something like shadowplay. I was also watching some performance in WoT and FX 8320 is not that bad against i7 3820K clock per clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoT is single threaded game.
> Or Arma 3 (he will also play)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you a link so you could see whats happen when you OC dual core CPU. You can compare E8500 vs Q9550 .. same thing goes between pentium G3258 and i5 4670K.


That's sandybridge-e, it would be better to compare the 8320 against an Ivy or Haswell, Ivy was 2012 same as the 8320.
And in WOT the 8320 is getting beaten by quite alot, but it all depends on preference and expectation when you say "FX 8320 is not that bad against i7 3820k"
Do you want me to run World of Tanks?

Also the FX4300 is overclocked, I said.
Quote:


> The G3258 will perform really well in most games against most AMD CPUs since it's multi-threaded performance has the capability to contest or even *beat stock or not so high clocked quad cores* like the Phenom II and FX series


And gaming performance is a whole different story, if you have 4 cores and can only use 2 of them properly that are alot weaker than Haswell cores, what's the use?
The same problem with the 8 cores, that's AMD's problem, their single core performance and I really hope they step it up in the next generation of their processors, their IPC is 3 generations behind.


----------



## Themisseble

No i did i lot of benchmark in WoT... this is not by a lot.. by a lot means like 1.7 more performance. Like in Cinebench 11.5 piledrivers1 module cant get 2.0 cb while you cant get it with single core.

While here (WoT) is like x1.4


----------



## PunkX 1

Coolers have finally arrived!

Should get a tad higher overclock









Sorry for the crappy pics


----------



## 1iwilly

I don't think people are expecting this $60 g3258 to be future proof. The future proofing comes from how you can upgrade to the i5-4690k or i7-4790k in a year or two when they are cheap on ebay. That's my intention at least.

Also it's price/performance is unrivaled, I think its a great chip for what it was designed to be, but hey I'm biased.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> That bit from 7:22 to 8:05 was hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for that. Seriously considering buying the CPU when I can.
> Was looking at getting a GTX 760 for a while now anyway and
> seeing how it performs together seems decent enough for me
> and the little of a budget I have right now.
> BF BC2 and BF3 would be the games I'd play most so it's a no-brainer.


Sorry about the delay on the Battlefield 3 vid with CPU usage, I'm currently fighting with shadow play which decided it doesn't want to record audio after installing a new audio driver.








It should be done later today if I get it to work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1iwilly*
> 
> I don't think people are expecting this $60 g3258 to be future proof. The future proofing comes from how you can upgrade to the i5-4690k or i7-4790k in a year or two when they are cheap on ebay. That's my intention at least.
> 
> Also it's price/performance is unrivaled, I think its a great chip for what it was designed to be, but hey I'm biased.


This.
Damn, I could drop this in a server for Minecraft, another game server or a HTPC/emulation build and have potentially unrivaled single-threaded performance for years to come, I doubt AMD will step their IPC upto Haswell level in one generation, hopefully Sandy at least. I really want to see a powerful CPU offering from them.


----------



## fateswarm

It might be best to delid instead of getting high end coolers for this.


----------



## 1iwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It might be best to delid instead of getting high end coolers for this.


why not both ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> what are your user.cfg settings in Bf4... i tryed with 5.0Ghz i7 (mimic pentium) to gat same performance as you in Bf4 but i cant.


Don't run one. Custom Ultra at 1080p and no MSAA. Same 660Ti? No MSAA?

I really want to buy a 290 now to test BF4 with this chip and Mantle


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> That bit from 7:22 to 8:05 was hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for that. Seriously considering buying the CPU when I can.
> Was looking at getting a GTX 760 for a while now anyway and
> seeing how it performs together seems decent enough for me
> and the little of a budget I have right now.
> BF BC2 and BF3 would be the games I'd play most so it's a no-brainer.


Well what do you know, all it took was a restart to fix the sound.








I'll do that Battlefield 3 video now.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Don't run one. Custom Ultra at 1080p and no MSAA. Same 660Ti? No MSAA?
> 
> I really want to buy a 290 now to test BF4 with this chip and Mantle


How are you finding the chip?


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Don't run one. Custom Ultra at 1080p and no MSAA. Same 660Ti? No MSAA?
> 
> I really want to buy a 290 now to test BF4 with this chip and Mantle


Okay very good performance for it kinda 50-60% faster than piledriver..... but it just cant beat FX 6300 1 core per module with mantle.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Okay very good performance for him kinda 50-60% faster than piledriver..... but it just cant beat FX 6300 1 core per module with mantle.


You do know you can enable Mantle with an Intel CPU?


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1iwilly*
> 
> I don't think people are expecting this $60 g3258 to be future proof. The future proofing comes from how you can upgrade to the i5-4690k or i7-4790k in a year or two when they are cheap on ebay. That's my intention at least.
> 
> Also it's price/performance is unrivaled, I think its a great chip for what it was designed to be, but hey I'm biased.


Precisely. My intentions, once I buy it are to maybe use it for
6-8 months and by then I will have saved enough to get an i5.
Once that's done, the Pentium will find a home in a new HTPC.

The option to do that, the OC potential and the price is what's
so great about this chip and why the majority of ppl are going
to purchase it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Well what do you know, all it took was a restart to fix the sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do that Battlefield 3 video now.


Great. Keeping my eyes peeled.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> You do know you can enable Mantle with an Intel CPU?


yes, but it will it help? Mantle is not optimized for dual cores... maybe it will maybe it wont depends on the game.. Thief 2014 you wont see difference between mantle vs Dx11 on dual cores

MS and Sony coud use steamroller cores which would be better for games- easy optimization. 4 steamroller cores = 8 jaguar cores.. while steamroller is more efficient than jaguar. But why did they use jaguar?

Yes jaguar has perfect multithreading - really strong at 2.0Ghz (Athlon 5350) - FX 4300 cant compare with it at 2.0Ghz. But what happens with dual cores when you optimized game engine for dual or 6-8 core CPU.
So it is better to have low power 8 core or high performance dual core?
Which would give you more performance? if you optimized BF4 for dual core which is as fast as low power 8 core? Or low power 8 core if you optimize game for 8 core CPU?

In the time when BF3 was released mostly people use dual cores that why game runs good on dual cores.

I am trying to figure it out.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> yes, but it will it help? Mantle is not optimized for dual cores... maybe it will maybe it wont depends on the game.. Thief 2014 you wont see difference between mantle vs Dx11 on dual cores


Why do you keep assuming that X is optimized for N cores? You've made almost 200 posts on this subject and you're still stuck on that fallacy.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> yes, but it will it help? Mantle is not optimized for dual cores... maybe it will maybe it wont depends on the game.. Thief 2014 you wont see difference between mantle vs Dx11 on dual cores
> 
> MS and Sony coud use steamroller cores which would be better for games- easy optimization. 4 steamroller cores = 8 jaguar cores.. while steamroller is more efficient than jaguar. But why did they use jaguar?
> 
> Yes jaguar has perfect multithreading - really strong at 2.0Ghz (Athlon 5350) - FX 4300 cant compare with it at 2.0Ghz. But what happens with dual cores when you optimized game engine for dual or 6-8 core CPU.
> So it is better to have low power 8 core or high performance dual core?
> Which would give you more performance? if you optimized BF4 for dual core which is as fast as low power 8 core? Or low power 8 core if you optimize game for 8 core CPU?
> 
> In the time when BF3 was released mostly people use dual cores that why game runs good on dual cores.
> 
> I am trying to figure it out.


You realize Mantle reduces CPU overhead... weaker CPUs benefit more from Mantle, things like dual core CPUs.

I really want to bash my head in talking to you. You would get a more intelligent response talking to a cat.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1iwilly*
> 
> why not both ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Because More money = worse Price/Performance ratio.. that' s the whole point of g3258.. A better cooler is also unnecessary.. The stock cooler can handle 4.8 after delid


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Precisely. My intentions, once I buy it are to maybe use it for
> 6-8 months and by then I will have saved enough to get an i5.
> Once that's done, the Pentium will find a home in a new HTPC.
> 
> The option to do that, the OC potential and the price is what's
> so great about this chip and why the majority of ppl are going
> to purchase it.
> Great. Keeping my eyes peeled.


Here's a short video, video 1 and 2 up now..
I'll try and include my CPU usage in my next videos, although I might make MSI Afterburner's OSD a little smaller though.







Aside from the terrible playing, the CPU is running max usage most of the time in both videos.


----------



## wholeeo

Anyone overclocking these bad boys with the MSI Z97 PC Mate? For some reason I can't increase the vcore passed 1.30v









edit: Nevermind, seems a bios update fixes it.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> yes, but it will it help? Mantle is not optimized for dual cores... maybe it will maybe it wont depends on the game.. Thief 2014 you wont see difference between mantle vs Dx11 on dual cores
> 
> MS and Sony coud use steamroller cores which would be better for games- easy optimization. 4 steamroller cores = 8 jaguar cores.. while steamroller is more efficient than jaguar. But why did they use jaguar?
> 
> Yes jaguar has perfect multithreading - really strong at 2.0Ghz (Athlon 5350) - FX 4300 cant compare with it at 2.0Ghz. But what happens with dual cores when you optimized game engine for dual or 6-8 core CPU.
> So it is better to have low power 8 core or high performance dual core?
> Which would give you more performance? if you optimized BF4 for dual core which is as fast as low power 8 core? Or low power 8 core if you optimize game for 8 core CPU?
> 
> In the time when BF3 was released mostly people use dual cores that why game runs good on dual cores.
> 
> I am trying to figure it out.


What? Mantle is optimized to reduce cpu overhead and would make the pentium so much better


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> You realize Mantle reduces CPU overhead... weaker CPUs benefit more from Mantle, things like dual core CPUs.
> 
> I really want to bash my head in talking to you. You would get a more intelligent response talking to a cat.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What? Mantle is optimized to reduce cpu overhead and would make the pentium so much better


http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?page=10&t=2374258
yes I am stupid ...

You dont realize right? figure it out smartboy...personally if i were you i would not buy Amd R9 290... WHY? You will have only problems with mantle!


----------



## topdog

My G3258 can run wprime1024 at 4.5 Ghz at 1.19v on air cooling

Temps went up to around 53





I ran SuperPi 32m at 4.7 Ghz with a bit more volts but 5Ghz with this chip wont happen under air



Cooled it with LN2 max valid was 5759 Mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/tisfkh



And here's a SuperPi 1m run at 5658 Mhz


----------



## Themisseble

wow very nice OC


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?page=10&t=2374258
> yes I am stupid ...
> 
> You dont realize right? figure it out smartboy...personally if i were you i would not buy Amd R9 290... WHY? You will have only problems with mantle!


Quote:


> Pentium G3220 is unplayable in Thief with D3D. The CPU cannot handle the game and it stutters like grassy. The fps fluctuates up and down to the minimums continuously.
> Also to remind everyone, review charts with only Average fps doesnt show how the game can be played. In Thief, Pentium G3220 has high average fps, but with 15fps minimums you can start to see that something is going wrong.
> 
> There are other games (most of the games will play fine) that G3220 can play flawlessly or with reduced IQ settings, but there are newer games that are unplayable and the trend will only get worst.


Quote:


> Pentium G3220


Quote:


> Pentium G3220


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*


we are not talking about pentium G3220 performance... i am talking about mantle performance on dual core CPU. Mantle will never show its real potencial because games are optimized for DX11.. there would be big difference if game would be optimized only for mantle.

You can do something very usefull - show CPU+GPu graph in Bf3


----------



## 1iwilly

4.6Ghz 1.28V... 7minutes 21seconds for SuperPi 32m

@topdog was 4.7 the highest you could get on air?


----------



## topdog

max I can get on air is around 4950mhz


----------



## Tokkan

You have to understand that this is exactly what Mantle was made for. It might be the case that the CPU is too weak, but the performance is worst with DX11. In all given scenarios and regardless.

It is quite clear with those graphs that with Mantle the CPU gained 7 Minimum FPS.
Take into consideration that the chip we are talking about in this thread is overclockable to a bare minimum of 4.4Ghz.
So its a Haswell 3.0Ghz dual core vs Haswell 4.4Ghz dual core with mantle, I wouldn't worry too much because the the difference is obvious and the game will be playable with mantle. Not so much with DX11.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> *You have to understand that this is exactly what Mantle was made for*. It might be the case that the CPU is too weak, but the performance is worst with DX11. In all given scenarios and regardless.
> 
> It is quite clear with those graphs that with Mantle the CPU gained 7 Minimum FPS.
> Take into consideration that the chip we are talking about in this thread is overclockable to a bare minimum of 4.4Ghz.
> So its a Haswell 3.0Ghz dual core vs Haswell 4.4Ghz dual core with mantle, I wouldn't worry too much because the the difference is obvious and the game will be playable with mantle. Not so much with DX11.


You tell me

I know what is the difference between 3.0Ghz and 4.4GHz... believe me i would buy that CPU if games would still use old engines.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topdog*
> 
> max I can get on air is around 4950mhz


that is very impressive for haswell.. nice chip.


----------



## 1iwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topdog*
> 
> max I can get on air is around 4950mhz


nice, what air cooler and voltage?


----------



## Weber

This is my best so far. Its a valid realtemp prime95 bench freq and voltage. 4848.71 MHz 1.482 v max 80C, water cooled

http://valid.canardpc.com/sv7x80


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> we are not talking about pentium G3220 performance... i am talking about mantle performance on dual core CPU. Mantle will never show its real potencial because games are optimized for DX11.. there would be big difference if game would be optimized only for mantle.
> 
> You can do something very usefull - show CPU+GPu graph in Bf3


No, you are talking about G3220 performance unless you can prove that the bad performance in Mantle is not due to G3220's lack of CPU cycles available at 3.0 GHz, but a fundamental limitation of dual cores.

Again, you're still stuck on the fallacy that if something has N heavy weight threads, it can't run well on X (X << N) cores. Your OS is swapping out several thousand threads every second to maintain an illusion of simultaneous computation, but you're completely happy with it since there's enough CPU time available for all the threads.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> You tell me
> 
> I know what is the difference between 3.0Ghz and 4.4GHz... believe me i would buy that CPU if games would still use old engines.


Are you sure?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> here are some benchmarks pentium G3258 vs FX 4300 Mantle/DX11
> 
> http://udteam.tistory.com/639
> 
> even Oc-ed pentium cant compare against Fx 4300 in mantle.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Are you seriously insinuating the G3258 (Which can be clocked upwards of 4.2GHz) is the G3220 which has a clock of 3.0GHz and a locked multiplier?


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Are you sure?


Look at these benchmarks... BF4 boost mantle CPU (we dont know if this is Mp or SP) but in Theif mantle slows down pentium


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Look at these benchmarks... BF4 boost mantle CPU (we dont know if this is Mp or SP) but in Theif mantle slows down pentium


















I'm done.

I'll just walk away from the keyboard a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> You realize Mantle reduces CPU overhead... weaker CPUs benefit more from Mantle, things like dual core CPUs.
> 
> *
> I really want to bash my head in talking to you.* You would get a more intelligent response talking to a cat.


----------



## Tokkan

I don't even know what is all this for. If people buy GPU's strong enough to get bottlenecked by the CPU is because they doing it wrong. This is a toy CPU, something for people to have fun with, it was never meant to be a serious thing. This thread proves just that.
People buy this CPU to learn how to delid, to kill it with overclocks and others that buy it just as a placeholder till they can get something better(broadwell). There are some that actually use it as a gaming CPU but they know the limits of the CPU and they didn't pair it with quad 290x clocked at 1500Mhz on the core each with a custom loop and a dedicated pump plus 480 radiators per GPU.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done.
> 
> I'll just walk away from the keyboard a bit.


See... how you do? When i compare one thing you compare some different thing. I showed you how much will dual core boost CPU GET in games... What ever you do your just showing performnace of dual core CHIP. Yes it is great, but you never compare it to i3?

*So this CPU is for OC and fun (not for budget builders), also as "stop gap" for those who will buy and i5/i7 K model near future*

And where is the problem? you dont want to listen. YOu recommend this CPU to the people as a stop gap. Yes it is good but for who? While many people will buy GTX 760 or R9 270X this is not good option.

So yes i am stupid and big idiot and big AMD fanboy, because i will say that people are wasting their money when they buy pentium G3258 so they can upgrade next year to an i5. While they could ge i3 and nexzt year they will upgrade ther GPU instead of CPU.

*i3 has much more potential than pentium G3258*. So what i am trying to tell you that for people who will use midrange GPU or lower (GTX 770/R9 280X) i3 or even FX 6300 is right choice. I prefer i3 for them (better MB)... but you cannot say that FX 6300 dont represent best build for midrange GPU.





even older i3 will destroy OCed pentium in new well optimized games.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> YOu recommend this CPU to the people as a stop gap. Yes it is good but for who? While many people will buy GTX 760 or R9 270X this is not good option.


Woah woah woah. I never, ever recommended this CPU. If you check a few pages back on this very same thread the post #4 you'll see that 4 days ago I said an OC'ed G3258 is on par with a stock i3. Stock i3 runs on stock heatsink and on any motherboard.
So please don't put words in my mouth.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> *So yes i am stupid and big idiot and big AMD fanboy, because i will say that people are wasting their money when they buy pentium G3258 so they can upgrade next year to an i5. While they could ge i3 and nexzt year they will upgrade ther GPU instead of CPU.*
> 
> *i3 has much more potential than pentium G3258*. So what i am trying to tell you that for people who will use midrange GPU or lower (GTX 770/R9 280X) i3 or even FX 6300 is right choice. I prefer i3 for them (better MB)... but you cannot say that FX 6300 dont represent best build for midrange GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even older i3 will destroy OCed pentium in new well optimized games.


If you want to say what is on bold you could've just said it. If you roll a few pages back you'll find a post of mine saying that an unlocked i3 would murder everything out there for gaming.
So I am most certainly on the same page as you, performance wise the i3 is always better. Longevity wise too. It is also simpler, it needs no overclocking.

But like I said, this CPU is something to play with... so yea...

@OP Please put Spoiler tags on your 1st post, its getting way too long...


----------



## 1iwilly

managed 4.8Ghz at 1.42V. Core 0 was under 87C most of the time where core 1 stayed around 75C. Anyone know why these differ so much, could it be the thermal paste spread? Are these temps too high?


----------



## Themisseble

@Tokkan
yes i3 K model... but we can only dream


----------



## malpais

I just finished ordering parts for a G3258 based rig









With an EVGA 750 Ti FTW, Asrock Z97 Anniversary, Fractal Core 1000, TX3 cooler, and a Corsair RM650. Already had memory and an SSD, so in total was just a bit over $400. So so good.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malpais*
> 
> I just finished ordering parts for a G3258 based rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an EVGA 750 Ti FTW, Asrock Z97 Anniversary, Fractal Core 1000, TX3 cooler, and a Corsair RM650. Already had memory and an SSD, so in total was just a bit over $400. So so good.


That Z97 anniversary is mATX correct?


----------



## malpais

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> That Z97 anniversary is mATX correct?


Yes indeed. Forgot to add the M after Z97









Out of curiosity what is Haswell like in terms of voltage? I know my 3770k needed hardly any voltage for anything. 4.5GHz @ 1.22v for example. I could even do 4GHz at 1.04v. Is Haswell like this?

edit: I just saw the Haswell overclocking guide. Mean is around 4.5GHz @ 1.29v which seems similar to what I was reading about most people's Ivy chips. I don't actually plan to kill this chip so I think I'll start at 4.5Ghz at 1.3v and lower it as much as I can.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> @OP Please put Spoiler tags on your 1st post, its getting way too long...


Sure thing.


----------



## fateswarm

I just looked into that anniversary asrock details. Don't go near a i7 or i5 with that. Stay with the advertised "built for pentium-k".

It has the worst mosfets I've normalized the current output ability to date, and they are only 4.

They are so bad, I'm not certain of their pentium ability, but they are probably fine.


----------



## malpais

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I just looked into that anniversary asrock details. Don't go near a i7 or i5 with that. Stay with the advertised "built for pentium-k".
> 
> It has the worst mosfets I've normalized the current output ability to date, and they are only 4.
> 
> They are so bad, I'm not certain of their pentium ability, but they are probably fine.


This is troubling









Do the Z97 and Z97M share the same mosfet setup? The mATX one looks like it only has 3 phases and no heatsink at all, which makes me think it's using something different altogether?


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I got the msi B85-G43 gaming combo. So far I really like the board.i bought this combo for 89.99 shipped on a whim and it was most certainly worth it. I regret not buying two or three.

As a side note, I went to try my coolit aio and it looks like the pump is dead. I guess that what I get for the 10$ TD special I got a while back. I'll have to see if there's any other decent heat sinks around. So far I'm stuck at 4.5ghz @ 1.29 because the temps are at my ceiling with the stock hsf and my scythe.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malpais*
> 
> This is troubling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the Z97 and Z97M share the same mosfet setup? The mATX one looks like it only has 3 phases and no heatsink at all, which makes me think it's using something different altogether?


I've only looked into Z97 Anniversary. That M version looks even worse









I didn't know of that model until now.


----------



## malpais

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I've only looked into Z97 Anniversary. That M version looks even worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know of that model until now.


Ok returning it. I wanted to guarantee bios compatibility because I don't have another Intel chip on me. I'm gonna grab an ASUS board with USB flashback. As far as I can tell the only mATX board with it is the Gryphon. I'm guessing that isn't going to have a mosfet problem haha.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malpais*
> 
> Ok returning it.


It's probably fine for a pentium k. I guess you mean you need an i7 or 5 down the line.


----------



## malpais

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It's probably fine for a pentium k. I guess you mean you need an i7 or 5 down the line.


Yeah that's the plan but honestly I don't like the idea of a mobo with crappy power delivery. I usually over spend on the mobo and it's served me well in the past. If I buy a Celeron with another decent mATX board I almost am at the price of the Gryphon anyway.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> @OP Please put Spoiler tags on your 1st post, its getting way too long...


Thanks for the reminder, I've made it a bit neater by adding spoiler tags to a couple of sections.
I should of remembered to do that from doing it with my Watch Dogs thread.









Another unlocked i3 would be excellent.


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malpais*
> 
> Ok returning it. I wanted to guarantee bios compatibility because I don't have another Intel chip on me. I'm gonna grab an ASUS board with USB flashback. As far as I can tell the only mATX board with it is the Gryphon. I'm guessing that isn't going to have a mosfet problem haha.


You don't need a gryphon for this CPU. Are you in the U.S.?


----------



## TopicClocker

I've been pretty blown away from how this runs Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag, I'll be uploading a few videos later.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> You tell me
> 
> I know what is the difference between 3.0Ghz and 4.4GHz... believe me i would buy that CPU if games would still use old engines.


Then show the results of a G3258 not G3220,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I've been pretty blown away from how this runs Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag, I'll be uploading a few videos later.


Don't. Themisseable can't possibly be wrong, dual cores run games like crap.





The author of the article sums it up pretty nicely,
Quote:


> Although the Pentium gets kicked around in a few of our benchmarks, *it does beat the Athlon in every game we test*-sometimes by a lot. As a value-oriented gaming processor, this thing is just awesome.


Twice the amount of threads and the Athlon still loses in every game against the Pentium. Themisseable must be crying in the corner because his FX CPU gets outperformed by a $60 Pentium.









http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/pentium-g3258-overclocking-performance,3849-17.html


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Then show the results of a G3258 not G3220,
> 
> 
> Don't. Themisseable can't possibly be wrong, dual cores run games like crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author of the article sums it up pretty nicely,
> Twice the amount of threads and the Athlon still loses in every game against the Pentium. Themisseable must be crying in the corner because his FX CPU gets outperformed by a $60 Pentium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/pentium-g3258-overclocking-performance,3849-17.html


No matter what, he doesn't want to hear or believe what you've got to say or show, and constantly enters threads bashing the chip which only yesterday I realized I bought for £41, hell of chip which is such a surprisingly good performer, it's shocking to be honest and there's nothing like it out there offering this kind of performance and price, I've noticed they are usually around £50 in the UK.

If you don't like the chip and it's not for you, then fine, but there's no need to come into every thread and attempt to argue the chip is crap with false facts and benchmarks of G3220s.

How well does the 750K fair against the Phenom II and FX chips?


----------



## TopicClocker

How well does GTA 4 run for those on i5s and i7s?
is your GPU properly stressed, or are you still CPU bound?

I'm currently uploading more Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag footage, and I'm planning on testing Natural Selection 2 and vanilla Skyrim f I can find my vanilla version.

Also, is War Thunder and World of Tanks worth trying?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I just looked into that anniversary asrock details. Don't go near a i7 or i5 with that. Stay with the advertised "built for pentium-k".
> 
> It has the worst mosfets I've normalized the current output ability to date, and they are only 4.
> 
> They are so bad, I'm not certain of their pentium ability, but they are probably fine.


Here comes fates with the ASRock hate. Don't listen to him.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Sleeping Dogs had weird hanging occurring every couple of seconds even with its frame-rate pushing 50+, does anyone know why?
> I'm uploading a video to demonstrate this.


I've just ran Sleeping Dogs for an hour and all is well here. I can remember having the same random freezing problem on my Xeon rig when I had GTX 580 SLI and I don't remember finding a solution. When I switched to R9 290 Xfire the problem was gone.

I have also ran the game on the GTX 280 on 2 machines including this Z97 rig and never had the issue with this gpu either.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> No matter what, he doesn't want to hear or believe what you've got to say or show, and constantly enters threads bashing the chip which only yesterday I realized I bought for £41, hell of chip which is such a surprisingly good performer, it's shocking to be honest and there's nothing like it out there offering this kind of performance and price, I've noticed they are usually around £50 in the UK.
> 
> If you don't like the chip and it's not for you, then fine, but there's no need to come into every thread and attempt to argue the chip is crap with false facts and benchmarks of G3220s.
> 
> How well does the 750K fair against the Phenom II and FX chips?


Trinity quad core with the GPU disabled. IPC should be similar to Piledriver quad cores (FX-4300).


----------



## flamin9_t00l

@Topic

That Assassins Creed footage is very impressive, I have had nothing but bother with that game trying to play smoothly, so put off playing until it's less stuttery.

The best I could get it on my Elixir with a vengeance rig in sig was by using D3DOverrider forcing Triple buffering and another program, can't remember which now but it still had it's stuttery moments.

Those settings you're using on your rig and the performance you're getting is really good to see, thanks for the footage


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Here comes fates with the ASRock hate. Don't listen to him. He just likes spouting bs


Here comes Stay Puft with the fateswarm hate. *I have explicitly said in several occasions to avoid the 4-total-phase Gigabytes*, SOC excluded. In fact, it was the *first* boards I talked about.

So please, if you are going to spit hate on someone, at least use some minor credibility.

Also explain to us technically why an i7 K will run on mosfets that can't give its current.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malpais*
> 
> Ok returning it. I wanted to guarantee bios compatibility because I don't have another Intel chip on me. I'm gonna grab an ASUS board with USB flashback. As far as I can tell the only mATX board with it is the Gryphon. I'm guessing that isn't going to have a mosfet problem haha.


I have the Asrock Z97 pro 4 and for the extra $15 it's well worth it. I am not a huge Asrock fan yet but for the price this little board is very nice. High end caps and chokes, I think 6+1. Great NIC and sound, for onboard, and easy to overclock. It doesn't run SLI and some have said the X-fire is not good because the second slot is only 2.0 4x but it's not true. I ran my crossfire set-up in Valley and scored just under my 8350/VHFVZ and in 3Dmark11 of course the Physics and Combined were not close the Graphics score was higher than my AMD set-up by more than 100 points. The top 16x slot had a PCI link speed of 8Gbps and the second slot was 5Gbps max, my AMD set-up (16x X 16X 2.0) was 5Gbps on both. It's narrower than a standard ATX which I don't like in my 750D but feature packed non the less. This is my 3rd Asrock board and even thought the other 2 aren't used for overclocking or very heavy use they have been solid so far so my opinion of Asrock now is beginning to come around. My VRM's, socket and northbridge stayed under 45c at a 4.2+ overclock so they stay very cool even with the chip under water.


----------



## 1iwilly

hey guys, stepped my overclock down to 4.7Ghz at 1.325V, temps seems to be better only reaching mid 70s, but staying mostly around 70C. 1.320V was unstable and 4.8Ghz at 1.42V wasn't really stable and temps were too high I think.


----------



## malpais

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Here comes fates with the ASRock hate. Don't listen to him. He just likes spouting bs


He provided useful info and helped me make a better purchasing decision.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have the Asrock Z97 pro 4 and for the extra $15 it's well worth it. I am not a huge Asrock fan yet but for the price this little board is very nice. High end caps and chokes, I think 6+1. Great NIC and sound, for onboard, and easy to overclock. It doesn't run SLI and some have said the X-fire is not good because the second slot is only 2.0 4x but it's not true. I ran my crossfire set-up in Valley and scored just under my 8350/VHFVZ and in 3Dmark11 of course the Physics and Combined were not close the Graphics score was higher than my AMD set-up by more than 100 points. The top 16x slot had a PCI link speed of 8Gbps and the second slot was 5Gbps max, my AMD set-up (16x X 16X 2.0) was 5Gbps on both. It's narrower than a standard ATX which I don't like in my 750D but feature packed non the less. This is my 3rd Asrock board and even thought the other 2 aren't used for overclocking or very heavy use they have been solid so far so my opinion of Asrock now is beginning to come around. My VRM's, socket and northbridge stayed under 45c at a 4.2+ overclock so they stay very cool even with the chip under water.


Sadly that is not an mATX board.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malpais*
> 
> He provided useful info and helped me make a better purchasing decision.
> Sadly that is not an mATX board.


He did?







Has he ever owned an ASRock board? Maybe you should inquire to those of us who run ASRock boards instead of those who "Think" they know everything about them

My Last 6 Motherboards were all ASRock

Z77 Pro 3
Z77 Extreme 4
Z77 Extreme 6
Z77 OC Formula
Z87 Extreme 6
Z97 Extreme9

I'm pretty sure i'm a better person to ask about ASRock then he ever could be. Now if they're that horrible how was i able to run a 3770K delidded at 4.8Ghz with a Pro 3 @ 1.4v for 8+ months without an issue?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1iwilly*
> 
> hey guys, stepped my overclock down to 4.7Ghz at 1.325V, temps seems to be better only reaching mid 70s, but staying mostly around 70C. 1.320V was unstable and 4.8Ghz at 1.42V wasn't really stable and temps were too high I think.


Sweet overclock there, I'll be sure to try and get clocks of around 4.6-4.7GHz when I try my aftermarket cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> @Topic
> 
> That Assassins Creed footage is very impressive, I have had nothing but bother with that game trying to play smoothly, so put off playing until it's less stuttery.
> 
> The best I could get it on my Elixir with a vengeance rig in sig was by using D3DOverrider forcing Triple buffering and another program, can't remember which now but it still had it's stuttery moments.
> 
> Those settings you're using on your rig and the performance you're getting is really good to see, thanks for the footage


Thanks!
I was supposed to upload some sea footage but I fell asleep and forgot.









I did another one at Nassau though, really nice performance again, I remember how poorly it would run on my Phenom II, frame-drops below 30fps and so on, but it seems you need to throw some really strong cores at the task.
It was supposed to have the Sea footage as a follow up but here it is.





I'm getting the Sea gameplay transcoded and I will upload it today, I also did a quick test of Max Payne 3 on the first chapter, ran brilliantly, I wish I could of tried multiplayer but I couldn't find a game to join at that time, It's usually filled with players so I found that weird.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Here comes Stay Puft with the fateswarm hate. *I have explicitly said in several occasions to avoid the 4-total-phase Gigabytes*, SOC excluded. In fact, it was the *first* boards I talked about.
> 
> So please, if you are going to spit hate on someone, at least use some minor credibility.
> 
> Also explain to us technically why an i7 K will run on mosfets that can't give its current.


Fates, I too think you're a bit biased.. You're looking at the technical specifications rather than the board's ultimate "application"..

I really don't think the phases matter when you consider the realistic usage scenario of these motherboards... "Kids who play GAMES"

even at high clocks.. yes, a stress test software will push high wattage.. but games will NOT come anywhere close to that..

So.. even with a high Overclock, I think the lower phase boards are fine, as long as the user isn't Folding or doing Transcoding on it..


----------



## TopicClocker

I've added the CPU usage videos for Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag and Battlefield 3 to the original post, I'm currently uploading sea gameplay for Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag and will add it when it's finished.


----------



## Skydragon26

I'd like to make a request for a x264 benchmark, i'd like to see how much not having the avx instruction set does to the performance of the chip.

Btw great thread very helpful in the decision making of my next desktop


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skydragon26*
> 
> I'd like to make a request for a x264 benchmark, i'd like to see how much not having the avx instruction set does to the performance of the chip.
> 
> Btw great thread very helpful in the decision making of my next desktop


No problem, what benchmark is it you want me to try?


----------



## PunkX 1

Is Themisseble still around?


----------



## Skydragon26

Tech ARP x264 Benchmark -Link below

http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Is Themisseble still around?


Pretty much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skydragon26*
> 
> Tech ARP x264 Benchmark -Link below
> 
> http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520


Sure, I've got mine clocked at 4GHz right now since I'm testing how emulators perform at that clock speed, I'll run it when I clock it back up to 4.4GHz.


----------



## Skydragon26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Pretty much.
> 
> Sure, I've got mine clocked at 4GHz right now since I'm testing how emulators perform at that clock speed, I'll run it when I clock it back up to 4.4GHz.


Thanks in advance


----------



## wholeeo

Has anyone tried the Metro LL benchmark?


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Reference,

Surface Pro 3's i5 4300U 15W Haswell 2C/4T

Cinebench R15 CPU: 255


----------



## wholeeo

I really need to purchase a cheap SSD for my bench setup, using some old hdd which is on its last legs,


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I really need to purchase a cheap SSD for my bench setup, using some old hdd which is on its last legs,


I'm tempted to get an SSD, perhaps in the future for my OS, I know someone who got an SSD recently and is getting crazy speeds.

I ran the Dolphin CPU benchmark at 4GHz.

CPU: Intel Pentium G3258, stock cooler, 4GHz
OS: Windows 7 64bit
Total Time: 7 minutes 52 seconds (472 seconds)


http://www.overclock.net/t/1460058/new-dolphin-cpu-benchmark-no-game-required

I'm going to be running this at 4.4GHz next and the Tech ARP x264 benchmark.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Fates, I too think you're a bit biased.. You're looking at the technical specifications rather than the board's ultimate "application"..
> 
> I really don't think the phases matter when you consider the realistic usage scenario of these motherboards... "Kids who play GAMES"
> 
> even at high clocks.. yes, a stress test software will push high wattage.. but games will NOT come anywhere close to that..
> 
> So.. even with a high Overclock, I think the lower phase boards are fine, as long as the user isn't Folding or doing Transcoding on it..


I'm sorry but he's correct. Not everything is about wattage even if what you saying is correct.
The power that is fed to the CPU has to be stable and clean, the less power fed through each phase the less it degrades. Theres alot more going on than just getting it working and you can only notice it in the long run.


----------



## TopicClocker

Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag sea gameplay and combat in the OP.
This processor is giving my GPU a workout and I end up becoming GPU bound for once in this game, however I'm mostly pushing 50+ fps at sea, amazing, absolutely amazing, I had heavy frame-rate drops on my Phenom II, especially in ship boarding.

If anybody wants I can give the PS4 settings a shot, that should bring my frames up more and attempt to make it more CPU-bound.

Digital Foundry: Can a £100 PC graphics card match next-gen console?
Quote:


> It's a similar story for Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag, with its own notorious 30fps cap keeping our results in sync with the PS4 and Xbox One versions. Here we have environment, textures, shadows and reflection settings on high, with SMAA to match post-processing on consoles, and also SSAO. Pushing god rays above the low quality setting causes regular dips to 20fps - and likewise for a bump to HBAO+ - meaning we steer clear of both to achieve a predominately 30fps refresh. At 1080p there are only occasional dips during naval warfare, but running around Abstergo Industries and the Caribbean cities goes without a single hiccup. Success!


Can a £50 CPU (I bought mine for £41) take on the Xbox One and PS4 in current games?









I have a strong temptation to accept this challenge.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag sea gameplay and combat in the OP.
> This processor is giving my GPU a workout and I end up becoming GPU bound for once in this game, however I'm mostly pushing 50+ fps at sea, amazing, absolutely amazing, I had heavy frame-rate drops on my Phenom II, especially in ship boarding.
> 
> If anybody wants I can give the PS4 settings a shot, that should bring my frames up more and attempt to make it more CPU-bound.
> 
> Digital Foundry: Can a £100 PC graphics card match next-gen console?
> Can a £50 CPU (I bought mine for £41) take on the Xbox One and PS4 in current games?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a strong temptation to accept this challenge.


Go for it, I wouldn't mind seeing that. Record your options/graphics settings again if you don't mind.

It is a sweet chip for the price, no doubt about it. Looking forward to getting a different GPU for my rig aswell to replace the GTX280, it's certainly showing it's age now.


----------



## tp4tissue

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag sea gameplay and combat in the OP.
> This processor is giving my GPU a workout and I end up becoming GPU bound for once in this game, however I'm mostly pushing 50+ fps at sea, amazing, absolutely amazing, I had heavy frame-rate drops on my Phenom II, especially in ship boarding.
> 
> If anybody wants I can give the PS4 settings a shot, that should bring my frames up more and attempt to make it more CPU-bound.
> 
> Digital Foundry: Can a £100 PC graphics card match next-gen console?
> Can a £50 CPU (I bought mine for £41) take on the Xbox One and PS4 in current games?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a strong temptation to accept this challenge.


Obviously NOT..

the xbone and ps4 have 7850 equivalent GFX cards..

The pentium gfx is around the 5450/ 6450...


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I'm tempted to get an SSD, perhaps in the future for my OS, I know someone who got an SSD recently and is getting crazy speeds.
> 
> I ran the Dolphin CPU benchmark at 4GHz.
> 
> CPU: Intel Pentium G3258, stock cooler, 4GHz
> OS: Windows 7 64bit
> Total Time: 7 minutes 52 seconds (472 seconds)
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1460058/new-dolphin-cpu-benchmark-no-game-required
> 
> I'm going to be running this at 4.4GHz next and the Tech ARP x264 benchmark.


I ran it at 4.7


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*


Obviously NOT..

the xbone and ps4 have 7850 equivalent GFX cards..

The pentium gfx is around the 5450/ 6450...[/quote]

I think he meant to use the GTX 760 hawk in his rig along side the G3258 and see what impact the console settings would have with regards to the CPU. Not really a fair test but still could be interesting.


----------



## 1iwilly

6min 59sec
4.6Ghz 1.29V


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> Obviously NOT..
> 
> the xbone and ps4 have 7850 equivalent GFX cards..
> 
> The pentium gfx is around the 5450/ 6450..
> 
> I think he meant to use the GTX 760 hawk in his rig along side the G3258 and see what impact the console settings would have with regards to the CPU. Not really a fair test but still could be interesting.


I don't think you can compare a 760 to a xbone LOL.. 760 is like at least 2 xbone


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm pretty sure i'm a better person to ask about ASRock then he ever could be.


OK, "better person". Tell us how a Z97 Anniversary will supply the current/power an i7/5 will require in the future that he said he may upgrade to in the future, when the mosfets are incapable to do it. We wait for the answer, "better person".


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1iwilly*
> 
> 
> 6min 59sec
> 4.6Ghz 1.29V


Wow, you've got a hell of an OC there for that voltage!
I'm gonna have to spend a day getting 4.4GHz and 4GHz on the lowest voltage, save those profiles and try for a higher clock speed.



7 minutes 1 second
4.4GHz 1.268v


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Awesome benchmarks, I'm just too curious about the *Pentium G3258 on league of legends,* I know that it can be run max 1920 easily, but... I was willing to know the MAX FPS that it could reach under 1080p max settiongs, if there is a chance to add a lil review of it, would be AWESOME!


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*
> 
> Awesome benchmarks, I'm just too curious about the *Pentium G3258 on league of legends,* I know that it can be run max 1920 easily, but... I was willing to know the MAX FPS that it could reach under 1080p max settiongs, if there is a chance to add a lil review of it, would be AWESOME!


I presume you mean with a dedicated GPU?
I can give that a shot during the week.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I presume you mean with a dedicated GPU?
> I can give that a shot during the week.


Yeah! with the biggest sample that you could use as a GPU, think u have a 760 on ur rig if u have a higher one better.

Just cuz I have a 120 hz monitor and wanted to know if it's available the chance that it could handle constant 120 fps without a problem.

If you give it a try during the week pick the video of something like a teamfight where it is the most of the graphics action and CPU stress.

Dunno if you have a 120hz or a 144 hz monitor for the test if not try to disable the VSYNC so there is a chance to see more or less the peaks of it.

Think it will be a great addition cuz it's a popular game, and not a watchdogs game (useless test on this cpu)

Hope to take a look of ur results :=)


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*
> 
> Yeah! with the biggest sample that you could use as a GPU, think u have a 760 on ur rig if u have a higher one better.
> 
> Just cuz I have a 120 hz monitor and wanted to know if it's available the chance that it could handle constant 120 fps without a problem.
> 
> If you give it a try during the week pick the video of something like a teamfight where it is the most of the graphics action and CPU stress.
> 
> Dunno if you have a 120hz or a 144 hz monitor for the test if not try to disable the VSYNC so there is a chance to see more or less the peaks of it.
> 
> Think it will be a great addition cuz it's a popular game, and not a watchdogs game (useless test on this cpu)
> 
> Hope to take a look of ur results :=)


Okay sure, I've never played LoL before but I'll give it a shot and disable vSync to attempt to push more frames, since my card performs similar to 670 and is between that and a 7970 I think It should be relatively easy for my GPU to push high frames.


TechSpot's GPU benches.


----------



## TopicClocker

More Zone Of The Enders The Second Runner, this time at 4GHz instead of 4.4GHz.
I also fixed the annoying sound problem by tweaking the sound settings in PCSX2.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> Go for it, I wouldn't mind seeing that. Record your options/graphics settings again if you don't mind.
> 
> It is a sweet chip for the price, no doubt about it. Looking forward to getting a different GPU for my rig aswell to replace the GTX280, it's certainly showing it's age now.




I've also been optimizing my voltage settings, I've managed to do 4.4GHz at 1.222v which I believe is stable.
A really big improvement on the temps and voltages.
EDIT: had to raise this to 1.232v a bit.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I've also been optimizing my voltage settings, I've managed to do 4.4GHz at 1.222v which I believe is stable.
> A really big improvement on the temps and voltages.


Great stuff. Keep up the good work









Edit: Do you have Titanfall by any chance ?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Great stuff. Keep up the good work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Do you have Titanfall by any chance ?


Nah sorry.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I've also been optimizing my voltage settings, I've managed to do 4.4GHz at 1.222v which I believe is stable.
> A really big improvement on the temps and voltages.
> EDIT: had to raise this to 1.232v a bit.


I tried the 46x multi at same 1.35v and got BSOD 124 about a minute after windows loaded. Not enough vcore probably.

Out of curiosity what are you guys putting your VCCIN/CPU Input voltage/Eventual CPU Input voltage for around 4.4ghz-4.8ghz? Thanks in advance


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> I tried the 46x multi at same 1.35v and got BSOD 124 about a minute after windows loaded. Not enough vcore probably.
> 
> Out of curiosity what are you guys putting your VCCIN/CPU Input voltage/Eventual CPU Input voltage for around 4.4ghz-4.8ghz? Thanks in advance


I would like to know this too, this is my first time overclocking with Haswell, for 4.4GHz I've raised it a bit for further stability, I'm at 1.241v currently, hopefully It should be stable now, perhaps a couple more 0.001v at the most.
Here's what HWMonitor is displaying for me, I left most of the other voltages at auto and I only played around with the cache voltage a little bit, but there's still more work for me to do there.


I've read up on overclocking for my board on Asus's website which helped me understand it quite a bit more, but I haven't tampered with the Input or Eventual much.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I would like to know this too, this is my first time overclocking with Haswell, for 4.4GHz I've raised it a bit for further stability, I'm at 1.241v currently, hopefully It should be stable now, perhaps a couple more 0.001v at the most.
> Here's what HWMonitor is displaying for me, I left most of the other voltages at auto and I only played around with the cache voltage a little bit, but there's still more work for me to do there.
> 
> 
> I've read up on overclocking for my board on Asus's website which helped me understand it quite a bit more, but I haven't tampered with the Input or Eventual much.


My first time on Haswell too, haven't had sandy or Ivy neither lol.

It's the Eventual CPU input voltage on our Maximus boards I'm meaning not the cache/ring voltage. I currently have mine set to 1.80v. I've had it as high as 1.82v but didn't want to take it any higher as I don't fully understand it yet. My understanding is it's the total volts for all cpu related voltage including SystemAgent/cache/vcore although not all added together lol. I think it helps OC when you start pushing other volts as mentioned.

Curiously the value above "eventual voltage" in the UEFI "Initail input voltage" iirc is not as important for OC. When I first fired up my system on factory bios 0401 the Initial input voltage without changing settings was 1.77v and when I flashed the bios to 1002 which was my first job, it rose to 1.87v without touching anything.

What speed is your cache? I think conservative volts iirc for cache/ring is 1.3v


----------



## CL3P20

max results with 1st CPU on air for me, using CFR kit and Z87 Xpower

6m21.281s - 32m @ 4800



13.92s Pifast @ 4800



360CB R15 @ 4672



692 - @ 4800



12.3s 32m @ 4700 / 394.6s 1024m @ 4700


----------



## 1iwilly

nice overclock.. what temps were you seeing at 4.8Ghz at ~1.5V?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> max results with 1st CPU on air for me, using CFR kit and Z87 Xpower
> -snip-











Wow.
I haven't been seeing 4.8GHz too often.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> My first time on Haswell too, haven't had sandy or Ivy neither lol.
> 
> It's the Eventual CPU input voltage on our Maximus boards I'm meaning not the cache/ring voltage. I currently have mine set to 1.80v. I've had it as high as 1.82v but didn't want to take it any higher as I don't fully understand it yet. My understanding is it's the total volts for all cpu related voltage including SystemAgent/cache/vcore although not all added together lol. I think it helps OC when you start pushing other volts as mentioned.
> 
> Curiously the value above "eventual voltage" in the UEFI "Initail input voltage" iirc is not as important for OC. When I first fired up my system on factory bios 0401 the Initial input voltage without changing settings was 1.77v and when I flashed the bios to 1002 which was my first job, it rose to 1.87v without touching anything.
> 
> What speed is your cache? I think conservative volts iirc for cache/ring is 1.3v


My cache is at 3.8GHz currently.


----------



## Tokkan

So, some guys at a thread said it is still possible to overclock with the B85 chipset, is that true? Any specific brand to doing so? And will it work in locked CPU's? Just wondering...


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> So, some guys at a thread said it is still possible to overclock with the B85 chipset, is that true? Any specific brand to doing so? And will it work in locked CPU's? Just wondering...


I read that ASUS H97 boards are capable of overclocking. I can confirm that my ASRock H97m PRO4 cannot overclock the G3258, I tried.


----------



## guitarizt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> So, some guys at a thread said it is still possible to overclock with the B85 chipset, is that true? Any specific brand to doing so? And will it work in locked CPU's? Just wondering...


Gigabyte B85-HD3 can oc with the latest bios update. From what I've seen, MSI and Asus have b85 boards that will as well. I can't remember what non z asrock boards can oc offhand.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I got the msi B85-G43 gaming combo. So far I really like the board.i bought this combo for 89.99 shipped on a whim and it was most certainly worth it. I regret not buying two or three.
> 
> As a side note, I went to try my coolit aio and it looks like the pump is dead. I guess that what I get for the 10$ TD special I got a while back. I'll have to see if there's any other decent heat sinks around. So far I'm stuck at 4.5ghz @ 1.29 because the temps are at my ceiling with the stock hsf and my scythe.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> So, some guys at a thread said it is still possible to overclock with the B85 chipset, is that true? Any specific brand to doing so? And will it work in locked CPU's? Just wondering...


You might want to ask him, or look that board up for it's overclocking capability, it sounds like he can overclock on that board.


----------



## emeritoaugusto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I read that ASUS H97 boards are capable of overclocking. I can confirm that my ASRock H97m PRO4 cannot overclock the G3258, I tried.


Use A-tuning

I overclock my pentium g3258 with an asrock b85 pro4

4.5ghz

http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-pentiumg325820th-8988388.html


----------



## Spawn-Inc

Well I went a bit voltage happy and got some results. 4.9ghz took 1.590v to do some quick benches. I then tried 5ghz which took a bucket of ice water and 1.800v on the core. I will also try delidding and see if that helps, but it won't be for a while. i accidently used an older version of super pi, ohwell.





And my ice bucket setup.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawn-Inc*
> 
> Well I went a bit voltage happy and got some results. 4.9ghz took 1.590v to do some quick benches. I then tried 5ghz which took a bucket of ice water and 1.800v on the core. I will also try delidding and see if that helps, but it won't be for a while. i accidently used an older version of super pi, ohwell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my ice bucket setup.


Wow, literally a bucket of ice.

Really impressive.









I need to find out how to put a table in the OP to post these OC results.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I got the msi B85-G43 gaming combo. So far I really like the board.i bought this combo for 89.99 shipped on a whim and it was most certainly worth it. I regret not buying two or three.
> 
> As a side note, I went to try my coolit aio and it looks like the pump is dead. I guess that what I get for the 10$ TD special I got a while back. I'll have to see if there's any other decent heat sinks around. So far I'm stuck at 4.5ghz @ 1.29 because the temps are at my ceiling with the stock hsf and my scythe.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> So, some guys at a thread said it is still possible to overclock with the B85 chipset, is that true? Any specific brand to doing so? And will it work in locked CPU's? Just wondering...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to ask him, or look that board up for it's overclocking capability, it sounds like he can overclock on that board.
Click to expand...

Yes, I am overclocking on the msi b85 gaming. I suspect that since this was a capability before Intel apparently said "no" the reason for many of the manufacturers releasing a BIOS update within the past two weeks was to allow for the anniversary edition overclocking. If you can boot with the cpu but not overclock, you might need a bios update or to take a quick read of the manual.

Has anyone test the updated bios on a non z97 board for overclocking anything other than the anniversary pentium?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawn-Inc*
> 
> Well I went a bit voltage happy and got some results. 4.9ghz took 1.590v to do some quick benches. I then tried 5ghz which took a bucket of ice water and 1.800v on the core. I will also try delidding and see if that helps, but it won't be for a while. i accidently used an older version of super pi, ohwell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my ice bucket setup.


Wow bro you have a terrible chip. I didn't even have to use ice water for 5ghz


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emeritoaugusto*
> 
> Use A-tuning
> 
> I overclock my pentium g3258 with an asrock b85 pro4
> 
> 4.5ghz
> 
> http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-pentiumg325820th-8988388.html


does the b85 have voltage control?

what about ram, can you use 2400 or 2133 or 1600?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1iwilly*
> 
> nice overclock.. what temps were you seeing at 4.8Ghz at ~1.5V?


Temps running single threaded benchies were in the high 70C range.. multi-threaded @ 4.7 runs ~high 80C range

latest HWBOT Prime on air

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> max results with 1st CPU on air for me, using CFR kit and Z87 Xpower
> -snip-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> I haven't been seeing 4.8GHz too often.
Click to expand...

Its likely a good one, out of the crap batches being tested right now.. CPU is no winner.. but will scale with volts and has good IMC. Currently my backup for MOA


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Temps running single threaded benchies were in the high 70C range.. multi-threaded @ 4.7 runs ~high 80C range
> 
> latest HWBOT Prime on air
> 
> Its likely a good one, out of the crap batches being tested right now.. CPU is no winner.. but will scale with volts and has good IMC. Currently my backup for MOA


I'm actually surprised mine went to 4.8Ghz from the start. I was expecting 4.6 to be the max


----------



## CL3P20

$hit.. if we are talking valids its a completely different story. I will do CPU-Z valid on cold for final subs. *see if you can run R15 at that clock/vcore


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm actually surprised mine went to 4.8Ghz from the start. I was expecting 4.6 to be the max.


That's a nice chip. What board?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> $hit.. if we are talking valids its a completely different story. I will do CPU-Z valid on cold for final subs. *see if you can run R15 at that clock/vcore


Super easy. Pulls 359 @ 4.8Ghz in R15

Now 5Ghz is a validation only

http://valid.canardpc.com/lynkgb
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richierich1212*
> 
> That's a nice chip. What board?


Testing with Z87 Extreme6


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarizt*
> 
> Gigabyte B85-HD3 can oc with the latest bios update. From what I've seen, MSI and Asus have b85 boards that will as well. I can't remember what non z asrock boards can oc offhand.


MSI had gotten their BIOS update link taken down for overclocking. Might have something to do with Intel, but you can find them if you google hard enough.


----------



## Spawn-Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Wow bro you have a terrible chip. I didn't even have to use ice water for 5ghz


way to make me feel bad... where was yours made?

i will delid it later on and see if that helps things, but i won't be going much past 1.8v on the vcore, maybe up to 1.900.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawn-Inc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Wow bro you have a terrible chip. I didn't even have to use ice water for 5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> way to make me feel bad... where was yours made?
> 
> i will delid it later on and see if that helps things, but i won't be going much past 1.8v on the vcore, maybe up to 1.900.
Click to expand...

why toy with us? jump straight to 2v already


----------



## emeritoaugusto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> does the b85 have voltage control?
> 
> what about ram, can you use 2400 or 2133 or 1600?


I can´t overclock by bios, just by A-Tuning

[email protected]
voltage control


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> So, some guys at a thread said it is still possible to overclock with the B85 chipset, is that true? Any specific brand to doing so? And will it work in locked CPU's? Just wondering...


http://www.overclock.net/t/1500423/non-z97-z87-boards-than-can-overclock-the-pentium-k-g3258


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawn-Inc*
> 
> way to make me feel bad... where was yours made?
> 
> i will delid it later on and see if that helps things, but i won't be going much past 1.8v on the vcore, maybe up to 1.900.


Costa Rica chip


----------



## TPCbench

Anyone here who also owns an AMD quad-core CPU (Phenom II X4, Athlon II X4, Athlon 7xxK or FX-4xxx) ?

Can you do a comparison with Pentium G3258 using the Lost Planet 2 benchmark tool ?
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1854/lost-planet-2-benchmark/

Using the Test B of the benchmark tool, I noticed that the CPU usage of my A10-5800K is 70 to 90%

I was wondering how Pentium G3258 @ ~4.5 GHz would fare against an AMD quad-core CPU

Pentium G3258 is still not available here in our country and I have a bad feeling that it might not be available


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Anyone here who also owns an AMD quad-core CPU (Phenom II X4, Athlon II X4, Athlon 7xxK or FX-4xxx) ?
> 
> Can you do a comparison with Pentium G3258 using the Lost Planet 2 benchmark tool ?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1854/lost-planet-2-benchmark/
> 
> Using the Test B of the benchmark tool, I noticed that the CPU usage of my A10-5800K is 70 to 90%
> 
> I was wondering how Pentium G3258 @ ~4.5 GHz would fare against an AMD quad-core CPU
> 
> Pentium G3258 is still not available here in our country and I have a bad feeling that it might not be available


Which test do you want run?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Anyone here who also owns an AMD quad-core CPU (Phenom II X4, Athlon II X4, Athlon 7xxK or FX-4xxx) ?
> 
> Can you do a comparison with Pentium G3258 using the Lost Planet 2 benchmark tool ?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1854/lost-planet-2-benchmark/
> 
> Using the Test B of the benchmark tool, I noticed that the CPU usage of my A10-5800K is 70 to 90%
> 
> I was wondering how Pentium G3258 @ ~4.5 GHz would fare against an AMD quad-core CPU
> 
> Pentium G3258 is still not available here in our country and I have a bad feeling that it might not be available


Damn If I still had my Phenom II rig set up I would give it a go, but I can do it on the G3258 if you want?

I've added Zone of The Enders The 2nd Runner at 4GHz to the OP, and Max Payne 3 gameplay at 4.4GHz.


----------



## TopicClocker

I'll try and give Natural Selection 2 and APB Reloaded a run today, and get LoL this week and perhaps try War Thunder.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skydragon26*
> 
> Tech ARP x264 Benchmark -Link below
> 
> http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520


Hey I tried that TECH ARP x264 benchmark but all I get is this after installing Avisynth.
I've ran it a couple of times under 32bit and 64bit and no results in "PASS" show unfortunately.



Spoiler: X264 HD Benchmark 5.0 Results



x264 HD BENCHMARK 5.0 RESULTS

Please do NOT compare it with older versions of the benchmark!
Please copy/paste everything below the line to to report your data
to http://forums.techarp.com/reviews-articles/26957-x264-hd-benchmark-5-0-a.html

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Results for x264.exe r2200
x264 Benchmark: 32-bit
==========================

Pass 1

Pass 2


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Which test do you want run?


I will do with FX 4300 at 5.0Ghz (mimic FX 6300)

Hey can you do in BF4 MP "Framegraph" when you record with shadowplay? Does it effect on framegraph alot?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> See... how you do? When i compare one thing you compare some different thing. I showed you how much will dual core boost CPU GET in games... What ever you do your just showing performnace of dual core CHIP. Yes it is great, but you never compare it to i3?
> 
> *So this CPU is for OC and fun (not for budget builders), also as "stop gap" for those who will buy and i5/i7 K model near future*
> 
> And where is the problem? you dont want to listen. YOu recommend this CPU to the people as a stop gap. Yes it is good but for who? While many people will buy GTX 760 or R9 270X this is not good option.
> 
> So yes i am stupid and big idiot and big AMD fanboy, because i will say that people are wasting their money when they buy pentium G3258 so they can upgrade next year to an i5. While they could ge i3 and nexzt year they will upgrade ther GPU instead of CPU.
> 
> *i3 has much more potential than pentium G3258*. So what i am trying to tell you that for people who will use midrange GPU or lower (GTX 770/R9 280X) i3 or even FX 6300 is right choice. I prefer i3 for them (better MB)... but you cannot say that FX 6300 dont represent best build for midrange GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even older i3 will destroy OCed pentium in new well optimized games.


So since this CPU is for "OC and fun (not budget builds)"
So does that mean all K chips and processors in the past which had unlocked multipliers are simply for fun and not budget builds?
The whole release of this chip is to allow overclocking, everyone buying it knows they need to overclock to get it to perform well.

Don't tell me I don't want to listen, I'm tired of your crap every single day, from comparing the G2220 and calling it the G3258 to calling StayPuft's benchmarks fake, and then claiming mantle doesn't help dual core CPUs, if you want to be taken seriously don't base your facts off your BS.

This processor has it's flaws, so has the i3 (Cannot be overclocked to provide higher single-threaded performance), and so has AMD's processors with their weaker single core performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Why do you keep assuming that X is optimized for N cores? You've made almost 200 posts on this subject and you're still stuck on that fallacy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> You realize Mantle reduces CPU overhead... weaker CPUs benefit more from Mantle, things like dual core CPUs.


EuroGamer




Quote:


> AMD's Mantle API lessens CPU load in Battlefield 4 significantly, freeing up more resources for the game. As you can see from this R9 280 DX11/Mantle comparison at 1080p on high settings, it definitely improves performance


Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *but the stuttering isn't resolved. We added in a GTX 760 DX11 comparison point, noting that stutter is even more pronounced.*
Click to expand...

Quote:


> *accept some compromises and this processor will serve you well even on the most demanding titles.*


It has it's flaws, as I mentioned with heavily threaded games such as Watch Dogs and Star Citizen.

Also.
Quote:


> but you cannot say that FX 6300 dont represent best build for midrange GPU.


Where the hell did I say this? don't put your stupid words in my mouth.

If you can afford the 6300 the i3 4130 is pretty close to it's pricing, is the G3258? No. It's in a whole different price/performance bracket and has it's own advantages against it such as single-threaded performance once you overclock it which this CPU was released to do, this is the point you are majorly missing.

For someone who wants' the single-threaded performance for something like emulation, they can go and get this chip *and have the single-threaded performance of an i5 or an i7 K in the form of a dual core processor, losing multi-threading.*

If you can afford a processor the cost of a FX6300 in your budget, or higher then you might as well put the cost towards a higher priced and higher performing Intel CPU such as the i3 to potentially alleviate problems with heavily multi-threaded games and applications the G3258 would have, since the i3 4130 and others i3s are close to the pricing of that chip.

As EuroGamer said.
Quote:


> Manage your expectations, choose your kit well, accept some compromises and this processor will serve you well even on the most demanding titles.


Everybody considering this CPU knows to choose their hardware well, I've even said in my original post where it performs poor, so has EuroGamer.
Quote:


> It could be likely that these games rely heavily on multi-threading, Watch_Dogs from my performance thread analysis didn't gain much if anything at all from the fourth core/thread strangely enough.


-OP
Quote:


> The results are very interesting: we see Mantle handing in consistently higher frame-rates, but the stutter issues are not resolved. *Battlefield 4 still appears to require more threads than the Pentium provides*, latencies kick in and the experience isn't that great at all.


-EuroGamer

And again, as I've said before.
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> It all depends on what you're doing with it and what games you are playing, *if you're going for strong multi-thread performance then the G3258 is not for you, something like a 6320 or 8320 would be better for things which utilize the multi-thread performs and cores*,
Click to expand...

Quote:


> This CPU isn't really for future proofing, but I'd call it an attractive placebo with a brilliant upgrade path which can be looked at as future proofing as one has the option of Devils Canyon and Broadwell i5 and i7s in the future.


Everybody purchasing this for gaming accepts this, EuroGamer also mentions it.
Quote:


> Just be prepared to accept that the G3258 is based around a processing concept that many game-makers have left behind, and that if you're looking to run the latest and greatest titles at high frame-rates, there's the possibility that you could find yourself upgrading sooner rather than later.


This CPU excels in areas which AMD's chips fall short, and takes advantage of that.
The whole reason why people purchase this processor or consider purchasing it is exactly for this, it's single core performance which surprisingly performs well against other AMD chips once overclocked..





Even a few MHz lower it should still be able to exceed that of the overclocked FX6300 because of it's single core performance, which games like Civilization V, Assaassin's Creed IV and many other games take advantage of, AMD's problem is that they have many weak cores, in tasks and games which they fall short in because of this the Pentium will likely surpass them in those areas.

I've said this before.
Quote:


> the only reasons why this processor can perform as well as it does is that the IPC is a ton stronger than AMD's offerings, especially once overclocked, and not all games are using 6-8 threads which are AMD's best performing processors.


So there you have it, this is what people are excited for when it comes to this CPU, It's single core performance, among being on an up to date Intel platform (1150 socket, Z97 chipset), which also has a brilliant upgrade path.


----------



## PunkX 1

/burn


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So since this CPU is for "OC and fun (not budget builds)"
> So does that mean all K chips and processors in the past which had unlocked multipliers are simply for fun and not budget builds?
> The whole release of this chip is to allow overclocking, everyone buying it knows they need to overclock to get it to perform well.
> 
> Don't tell me I don't want to listen, I'm tired of your crap every single day, from comparing the G2220 and calling it the G3258 to calling StayPuft's benchmarks fake, and then claiming mantle doesn't help dual core CPUs, if you want to be taken seriously don't base your facts off your BS.
> 
> This processor has it's flaws, so has the i3 (Cannot be overclocked to provide higher single-threaded performance), and so has AMD's processors with their weaker single core performance.
> 
> EuroGamer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has it's flaws, as I mentioned with heavily threaded games such as Watch Dogs and Star Citizen.
> 
> Also.
> Where the hell did I say this? don't put your stupid words in my mouth.
> 
> If you can afford the 6300 the i3 4130 is pretty close to it's pricing, is the G3258? No. It's in a whole different price/performance bracket and has it's own advantages against it such as single-threaded performance once you overclock it which this CPU was released to do, this is the point you are majorly missing.
> 
> For someone who wants' the single-threaded performance for something like emulation, they can go and get this chip *and have the single-threaded performance of an i5 or an i7 K in the form of a dual core processor, losing multi-threading.*
> 
> If you can afford a processor the cost of a FX6300 in your budget, or higher then you might as well put the cost towards a higher priced and higher performing Intel CPU such as the i3 to potentially alleviate problems with heavily multi-threaded games and applications the G3258 would have, since the i3 4130 and othersi3s are close to the pricing of that chip.
> 
> As EuroGamer said.
> Everybody considering this CPU knows to choose their hardware well, I've even said in my original post where it performs poor, so has EuroGamer.
> -OP
> -EuroGamer
> 
> And again, as I've said before.
> 
> Everybody purchasing this for gaming accepts this, EuroGamer also mentions it.
> This CPU excels in areas which AMD's chips fall short, and takes advantage of that.
> The whole reason why people purchase this processor or consider purchasing it is exactly for this, it's single core performance which surprisingly performs well against other AMD chips once overclocked..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even a few MHz lower it should still be able to exceed that of the overclocked FX6300 because of it's single core performance, which games like Civilization V, Assaassin's Creed IV and many other games take advantage of, AMD's problem is that they have many weak cores, in tasks and games which they fall short in because of this the Pentium will likely surpass them in those areas.
> 
> I've said this before.
> So there you have it, this is what people are excited for when it comes to this CPU, It's single core performance, among being on an up to date Intel platform (1150 socket, Z97 chipset), which also has a brilliant upgrade path
> 
> 
> .


Not trying to be rude, but you're late to the topic... You should read to who he is answering.
And it is a toy. You can overclock it? Yes you can, but how far till your cooling starts suffering? What is the cooling that those reaching 4.8Ghz have? What is the price difference between a non k i5 vs Pentium+Cooling?

Yea, it is a toy. I'm probably gonna get it... as something to play with. Something to practice delid on, something to simply burn and not care because it isn't expensive like many others. Don't get offended because you're using it as your main CPU.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Not trying to be rude, but you're late to the topic... You should read to who he is answering.
> And it is a toy. You can overclock it? Yes you can, but how far till your cooling starts suffering? What is the cooling that those reaching 4.8Ghz have? What is the price difference between a non k i5 vs Pentium+Cooling?
> 
> Yea, it is a toy. I'm probably gonna get it... as something to play with. Something to practice delid on, something to simply burn and not care because it isn't expensive like many others. Don't get offended because you're using it as your main CPU.


Not Trying to be rude, but you're late to the topic, as well.









I doubt he's getting offended because it's his main CPU and he's (along with the majority of people here) just reiterating what's been proven over and over again - If you have your expectations in check, this chip is pure bliss, and virtually has every AMD CPU beat in games which rely greatly on Single-threaded performance.

Also, to you it may be "something to burn because it isn't expensive"...but for someone who's on a tight budget, this chip would be a good buy.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Not trying to be rude, but you're late to the topic... You should read to who he is answering.
> And it is a toy. You can overclock it? Yes you can, but how far till your cooling starts suffering? What is the cooling that those reaching 4.8Ghz have? What is the price difference between a non k i5 vs Pentium+Cooling?
> 
> Yea, it is a toy. I'm probably gonna get it... as something to play with. Something to practice delid on, something to simply burn and not care because it isn't expensive like many others. Don't get offended because you're using it as your main CPU.


I'm not offended, I'm only using it as my main CPU to experiment and to help those who are interested in this processor, but I found out that it outperforms my previous processor in most games currently because it takes advantage of the flaws AMD CPUs have, both FX and Phenom II, even after I get an i5 I'm still going to keep this chip because of what it's capable of and use it for another system because it does really well at the things it excels in which is single threaded performance.
It is also indeed fun to play with.

He was responding to me in that quote, I didn't respond to his quote previously as I was away.

I used the 4.7GHz benches as an example, even then it has a clear lead over the AMD processors which are clocked at the same speed, and by no means do you need to OC it that high to still retain a commanding leading over those processors, for Star Craft 2 it retains a 16fps lead, 14fps for Civilization and outperforms the 750K from the get go in World of Warcraft, I'm also running on stock cooling and have obtained 4.4GHz, those AMD chips certainly suck more power and would likely require better cooling to keep 6 or 8 cores running cool at something like 4.7GHz, since it's often best to keep them under 62c, some of the Haswell chips are good enough upto 80c and the Pentium hasn't got many cores to keep cool.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I'm not offended, I'm only using it as my main CPU to experiment, but I found out that it outperforms my previous processor in most games currently because it takes advantage of AMD's flaws, even after I get an i5 I'm still going to keep this chip because of what it's capable of and use it for another system because it does really well at the things it excels in.
> 
> He was responding to me in that quote, I didn't respond to his quote previously as I was away.
> 
> *I used the 4.7GHz benches as an example, even then it has a clear lead over the AMD processors* which are clocked at the same speed, and by no means do you need to OC it that high to still retain a commanding leading over those processors, for Star Craft 2 it retains a 16fps lead, 14fps for Civilization and outperforms the 750K from the get go in World of Warcraft, I'm also running on stock cooling and have obtained 4.4GHz, those AMD chips certainly suck more power and would likely require better cooling to keep 6 or 8 cores running cool at something like 4.7GHz, since it's often best to keep them under 62c, some of the Haswell chips are good enough upto 80c and the Pentium hasn't got many cores to keep cool.


Problem with that logic is that it already wins most AMD CPU's at stock speeds. I am comparing its price/performance with other Intel offerings.
When making a budget build like the other user referenced you have to decided what is the best bang for your buck.
You re-used parts from your computer, many people start fresh...
With 200 euros I can get an i5 4570 + compatible motherboard. How does the Pentium fair against the i5? How does the i5 handle gaming?
The Pentium for me is at 65 euros + Motherboard that is decent at OC'ing should be arround what? Another 60 euros? Plus what? A 40 euros cooler?
165 euros. You end up with an upgrade path? Yes, till next year. When your path comes to a dead end. And I don't even know how good that 60 euros motherboard would be at overclocking...

This is my opinion and my perspective. If a customer comes to me with a 600 euros budget for gaming I won't advise them a G3258.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Problem with that logic is that it already wins most AMD CPU's at stock speeds. I am comparing its price/performance with other Intel offerings.
> When making a budget build like the other user referenced you have to decided what is the best bang for your buck.
> You re-used parts from your computer, many people start fresh...
> With 200 euros I can get an i5 4570 + compatible motherboard. How does the Pentium fair against the i5? How does the i5 handle gaming?
> The Pentium for me is at 65 euros + Motherboard that is decent at OC'ing should be arround what? Another 60 euros? Plus what? A 40 euros cooler?
> 165 euros. You end up with an upgrade path? Yes, till next year. When your path comes to a dead end. And I don't even know how good that 60 euros motherboard would be at overclocking...
> 
> This is my opinion and my perspective. If a customer comes to me with a 600 euros budget for gaming I won't advise them a G3258.


In 'Murica... g3258 + z97 = $100 [usd].. This is where our speculation begins..

Your difference in pricing accounts for your misunderstanding of where "WE" stand..

This is an incredible value.. State-Side..


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Problem with that logic is that it already wins most AMD CPU's at stock speeds. *I am comparing its price/performance with other Intel offerings.*
> When making a budget build like the other user referenced you have to decided what is the best bang for your buck.
> You re-used parts from your computer, many people start fresh...
> With 200 euros I can get an i5 4570 + compatible motherboard. How does the Pentium fair against the i5? How does the i5 handle gaming?
> The Pentium for me is at 65 euros + Motherboard that is decent at OC'ing should be arround what? Another 60 euros? Plus what? A 40 euros cooler?
> 165 euros. You end up with an upgrade path? Yes, till next year. When your path comes to a dead end. And I don't even know how good that 60 euros motherboard would be at overclocking...
> 
> This is my opinion and my perspective. If a customer comes to me with a 600 euros budget for gaming I won't advise them a G3258.


Of-course, if you have a 600 euros budget for gaming then you would use different hardware for such a thing, but I'm not talking about a set budget like that because I would use a different CPU from a G3258, to work out and fit a better and more balanced build for that cost, which is why I said:
Quote:


> If you can afford a processor the cost of a FX6300 in your budget, or higher then you might as well put the cost towards a higher priced and higher performing Intel CPU such as the i3


Or even higher.

By no means have I said to use a G3258 for a £600 or even a 600 euro budget, I've previously mentioned low power HTPCs or emulation machines, the latter doesn't have to be particularly that expensive, but not a £600 build.

What I was saying to him was of a different topic, more specifically where this CPU performs better in games which take advantage of the high single-threaded performance.

For someone who came to me about using the G3258 with a 780 I straight away said they should use a better CPU with that GPU, as if they are factoring a GPU of that cost into the build they likely have a budget to make a more balanced system, and using a 780 would this CPU will certainly be a bottleneck in various games.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> For someone who came to me about using the G3258 with a 780 I straight away said they should use a better CPU with that GPU, as if they are factoring a GPU of that cost into the build they likely have a budget to make a more balanced system, and using a 780 would this CPU will certainly be a bottleneck in various games.


You said that 780 with this CPU will be a bottleneck and that's truth, so which do u think would be a mITX motherboard to OC this kind of CPU (cuz thinking about the IMPACT VII) it will be the same as the gpu 780 considered a bottleneck buy.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*
> 
> You said that 780 with this CPU will be a bottleneck and that's truth, so which do u think would be a mITX motherboard to OC this kind of CPU (cuz thinking about the IMPACT VII) it will be the same as the gpu 780 considered a bottleneck buy.


Hmm I haven't looked too much into the MITX area, only ATX and MATX but the impact looks like a really good board for that, it might end up being "overkill" though.
Try asking around in the G3258 Anniversary reviews thread, there's alot of active members in that thread that might be able to help you.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm in


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm in
> http://i774.photobucket.com/albums/yy27/coolhand_SS/50G3250_zps7fe6d95e.png~original


You are joking if you are telling me that is stable at 1.399v.









I need to make a table for these.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm in
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nicccce!


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Hmm I haven't looked too much into the MITX area, only ATX and MATX but the impact looks like a really good board for that, it might end up being "overkill" though.
> Try asking around in the G3258 Anniversary reviews thread, there's alot of active members in that thread that might be able to help you.


ty, already post there see what "experts" have to say about it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm in


5 ghz OP!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm in


Settings for 5Ghz? Vrin?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Benchmarks
> (My ram holds back the Pentium G3258 in Cinebench and Geek bench so don't take them too seriously, they'll likely be others clocked the same as mine with faster ram bringing the score up considerably, post your 4.4GHz Cinebench results if you want, I can add it to the thread as reference)
> Cinebench R11.5
> Pentium G3258 @4.4GHz
> Score: 3.63
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 B55 @3.9GHz
> Score: 4.42
> Cinebench R15
> Pentium G3258 @4.4GHz
> Score: 308
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 B55 @3.9GHz
> Score: 380
> Black Hole 4.2 Final
> Multithreaded: 4052
> 4 Threads: 3388
> Single threaded: 2728
> 
> *Passmark Performance Test 8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pentium G3258 @4.4GHz
> CPU Mark:4717
> Single thread:2609
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 B55 @3.9GHz
> Lowest CPU Mark: 4899
> Lowest Single thread:1330
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 B55 @3.9GHz
> Highest CPU Mark: 5070
> Highest Single thread:1346
> 
> 
> 
> *Geek Bench 3*
> 
> Pentium G3258 @4.4GHz
> Single-Core Score: 3501
> Multi-Core Score: 6373
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 B55 @3.9GHz
> Single-Core Score: 2012
> Multi-Core Score: 7181


I have an X4 amd from the same era as the b55 that will do 4.4ghz so I ran some of those benches for a clock for clock comparison. Couple things to note, the ram is at 1600mhz, with godawful timings ( cl 11 2t) and the NB is at 2000mhz.

Geekbench 3 ( 32bit free version)
single core- 2167
multi -7730

Passmark 8
single thread -1608
Cpu mark 6269

Cinebench 11.5
1.30 single
4.93 multi

I'll run R 15 and post the scores
EDIT:
422 multi
112 single


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Anyone here who also owns an AMD quad-core CPU (Phenom II X4, Athlon II X4, Athlon 7xxK or FX-4xxx) ?
> 
> Can you do a comparison with Pentium G3258 using the Lost Planet 2 benchmark tool ?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1854/lost-planet-2-benchmark/
> 
> Using the Test B of the benchmark tool, I noticed that the CPU usage of my A10-5800K is 70 to 90%
> 
> I was wondering how Pentium G3258 @ ~4.5 GHz would fare against an AMD quad-core CPU
> 
> Pentium G3258 is still not available here in our country and I have a bad feeling that it might not be available


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Which test do you want run?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Damn If I still had my Phenom II rig set up I would give it a go, but I can do it on the G3258 if you want?
> 
> I've added Zone of The Enders The 2nd Runner at 4GHz to the OP, and Max Payne 3 gameplay at 4.4GHz.


Test B of Lost Planet 2 benchmark tool

It's more demanding and each run is exactly the same


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have an X4 amd from the same era as the b55 that will do 4.4ghz so I ran some of those benches for a clock for clock comparison. Couple things to note, the ram is at 1600mhz, with godawful timings ( cl 11 2t) and the NB is at 2000mhz.
> 
> Geekbench 3 ( 32bit free version)
> single core- 2167
> multi -7730
> 
> Passmark 8
> single thread -1608
> Cpu mark 6269
> 
> Cinebench 11.5
> 1.30 single
> 4.93 multi
> 
> I'll run R 15 and post the scores
> EDIT:
> 422 multi
> 112 single


Wow, sweet scores!.

That's a hell of a Phenom II you have there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Test B of Lost Planet 2 benchmark tool
> 
> It's more demanding and each run is exactly the same


I ran it yesterday, but I think I'll do some more runs of it.
Seems quite demanding on test B for CPUs, if only I had my Phenom II rig setup still.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Wow, sweet scores!.
> 
> That's a hell of a Phenom II you have there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran it yesterday, but I think I'll do some more runs of it.
> Seems quite demanding on test B for CPUs, if only I had my Phenom II rig setup still.


FX 4300 at 4.6Ghz with AMD GPU gets same results...


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> FX 4300 at 4.6Ghz with AMD GPU gets same results...


Care to post those results?









Themisseble reminds me of a similar user, jagged_steel, who went on rage mode when Bulldozer was launched 3 years ago. He kept being delusional and insisted that his FX 4170 was a better chip than any Deneb/Thuban and blissfully counteracting proof with ONE bench - Maxxmem (showing memory throughput)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have an X4 amd from the same era as the b55 that will do 4.4ghz so I ran some of those benches for a clock for clock comparison. Couple things to note, the ram is at 1600mhz, with godawful timings ( cl 11 2t) and the NB is at 2000mhz.
> 
> Geekbench 3 ( 32bit free version)
> single core- 2167
> multi -7730
> 
> Passmark 8
> single thread -1608
> Cpu mark 6269
> 
> Cinebench 11.5
> 1.30 single
> 4.93 multi
> 
> I'll run R 15 and post the scores
> EDIT:
> 422 multi
> 112 single
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, sweet scores!.
> 
> That's a hell of a Phenom II you have there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Test B of Lost Planet 2 benchmark tool
> 
> It's more demanding and each run is exactly the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ran it yesterday, but I think I'll do some more runs of it.
> Seems quite demanding on test B for CPUs, if only I had my Phenom II rig setup still.
Click to expand...

It is a good one, those scores are on air ( N-620 )







It's got plenty more in the tank too









The last 5 phenom II / Thubans I bought will all go 4.5 ghz+ , including a 1045T and 840 that have locked multipliers.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Care to post those results?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Themisseble reminds me of a similar user, jagged_steel, who went on rage mode when Bulldozer was launched 3 years ago. He kept being delusional and insisted that his FX 4170 was a better chip than any Deneb/Thuban and blissfully counteracting proof with ONE bench - Maxxmem (showing memory throughput)


i will post it - but comparison isnt fair i would need FX 2 core and nvidia GPU... i will do it with 2 cores or 1 module at 4.8Ghz. i need to know his settings?


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> i will post it - *but comparison isnt fair i would need FX 2 core* and nvidia GPU... i will do it with 2 cores or 1 module at 4.8Ghz. i need to know his settings?


Yes, it would be unfair.

You need a 6-core FX


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> FX 4300 at 4.6Ghz with AMD GPU gets same results...


Please post with a CPUz screen shot.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Yes, it would be unfair.
> 
> You need a 6-core FX


actually with 2 cores at 4.8Ghz and AMD GPU i should get around 40 fps... little more with nvidia (around 45-50fps)


----------



## TPCbench

The Lost Planet 2 benchmark (Test B) was done by
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> actually with 2 cores at 4.8Ghz and AMD GPU i should get around 40 fps... little more with nvidia (around 45-50fps)


The Lost Planet 2 benchmark (Test B) was done by TopicClocker using Pentium G3258 + GTX 760

Do your own run using an AMD quad-core CPU + GTX 760 if you want a proper comparison


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> actually with 2 cores at 4.8Ghz and AMD GPU i should get around 40 fps... little more with nvidia (around 45-50fps)


Pulling numbers out of thin air.


----------



## Themisseble

B


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






59/38 = 1.55 -- 0.64

A


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






110/79 = 1.39 -- 0.71

AA off everything else on max


----------



## PunkX 1

Topic (or someone with the Pentium K), could you do a 3DMark Vantage run?

Also, 3DMark 11 would be nice. Would like to see the CPU Physics score.


----------



## TPCbench

How about POV Ray v3.7 ?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Topic (or someone with the Pentium K), could you do a 3DMark Vantage run?
> 
> Also, 3DMark 11 would be nice. Would like to see the CPU Physics score.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> How about POV Ray v3.7 ?


I'll see if I can give them a shot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> B
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59/38 = 1.55 -- 0.64
> 
> A
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 110/79 = 1.39 -- 0.71
> 
> AA off everything else on max


Run it with quad.


----------



## 1iwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Topic (or someone with the Pentium K), could you do a 3DMark Vantage run?
> 
> Also, 3DMark 11 would be nice. Would like to see the CPU Physics score.



here's a 3dmark vantage bench, 4.6Ghz 1.32V (still trying to fine tune my overclock but this was stable, going to lower that voltage a bit) 280x, this was while I was downloading 3dmark 11, not sure if that would have an effect


Heres the 3dmark 11 bench.. I was using version 1.1 instead of the latest 1.3 so keep that in mind. 4.6Ghz 1.31V this time

I noticed the physics part of the test were really demanding and my cpu fan was around %100.

Any other benchmarks people want to see?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1iwilly*
> 
> 
> here's a 3dmark vantage bench, 4.6Ghz 1.32V (still trying to fine tune my overclock but this was stable, going to lower that voltage a bit) 280x, this was while I was downloading 3dmark 11, not sure if that would have an effect


Nice score.









I've updated the original post with a section about my "Opinions and thoughts" on the G3258's performance, it should hopefully clear up a lot of confusion which some people have about the performance of the processor, for benchmarks and games where it beats AMD's 6 and 8 core chips and those who have been raging in the thread and other G3258 related threads about it beating those chips, I explain where, why and how it is capable of outperforming them, the positives and the negatives.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Care to post those results?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Themisseble reminds me of a similar user, jagged_steel, who went on rage mode when Bulldozer was launched 3 years ago. He kept being delusional and insisted that his FX 4170 was a better chip than any Deneb/Thuban and blissfully counteracting proof with ONE bench - Maxxmem (showing memory throughput)


Themisseble is that same guy athenra from anandtech... he's obsessed with amd fanboism...


----------



## TopicClocker

I've fixed the written errors in the Opinions and Thoughts section so it makes more sense, that's what I get for writing 500+ words.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I'll see if I can give them a shot.
> Run it with quad.


the problem is that i dont have NVIDIA GPU ... ask some with nvidia GPU. Quad will be as fast as your pentium... but you use NVIDIA and i USE AMD GPU. Huge difference


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I've fixed the written errors in the Opinions and Thoughts section so it makes more sense, that's what I get for writing 500+ words.


If you want I can disable 4 out of 6 cores and enable hyper threading to "replicate" an unlocked i3. I will be happy to run some CPU benchmarks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> the problem is that i dont have NVIDIA GPU ... ask some with nvidia GPU. Quad will be as fast as your pentium... but you use NVIDIA and i USE AMD GPU. Huge difference


Try running Dolphin emulator benchmark, should not be pretty against an unlocked Pentium.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> the problem is that i dont have NVIDIA GPU ... ask some with nvidia GPU. Quad will be as fast as your pentium... but you use NVIDIA and i USE AMD GPU. Huge difference


Then why did you bench yours in the first place if you claim it will be so unfair?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> If you want I can disable 4 out of 6 cores and enable hyper threading to "replicate" an unlocked i3. I will be happy to run some CPU benchmarks.
> Try running Dolphin emulator benchmark, should not be pretty against an unlocked Pentium.


Sure if you want, what CPU benchmarks are you going to run?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> FX 4300 at 4.6Ghz with AMD GPU gets same results...


Proof please


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Proof please


He came a little short...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> B
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59/38 = 1.55 -- 0.64
> 
> A
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 110/79 = 1.39 -- 0.71
> 
> AA off everything else on max


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> If you want I can disable 4 out of 6 cores and enable hyper threading to "replicate" an unlocked i3. I will be happy to run some CPU benchmarks.
> Try running Dolphin emulator benchmark, should not be pretty against an unlocked Pentium.


Okay i will do ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> He came a little short...


as you can see this is dual core = 1 module with AMD GPU at 4.8Ghz - not that bad right?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> He came a little short...


He had it running on two cores, of his 6300.

I might need to add APB:Reloaded to that list of multi-thread dependent games, from my testing I've been having weird stuttering, it could be an anomaly though so I'll investigate it, I'm not sure how well my Phenom II X4 ran it as I've mostly been in the fight club districts within the past months of playing, not the mission districts where the G3258 experienced stuttering with 50+ players IIRC, however when the player count was somewhere between 20-30 it seemed fine in the test I did.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Topic (or someone with the Pentium K), could you do a 3DMark Vantage run?
> 
> Also, 3DMark 11 would be nice. Would like to see the CPU Physics score.




Heres a [email protected] with a R9 270.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a [email protected] with a R9 270.


can you do planetside2 benchmark?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> can you do planetside2 benchmark?


Game is nearly 15GB's, does it have a benchmark tool?


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Game is nearly 15GB's, does it have a benchmark tool?


yes 900mb
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1854/lost-planet-2-benchmark/


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> yes 900mb
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1854/lost-planet-2-benchmark/


That's not Planetside 2...


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> That's not Planetside 2...


heh, sry... i meant lost planet 2


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

L o L


----------



## tp4tissue

Yo dudes.. what's the memory bandwidth look like for ya'll

I just plugged in some 2400, not getting very high memory performance.. well, not as high as I'd expect.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a [email protected] with a R9 270.


Thanks









That's pretty good on the physics score.

With my Phenom at 4.18Ghz, I get a physics score of 4689.


----------



## fateswarm

It might be best to start writing summaries and conclusions for most people to read because you've had a ton of results, a ton of discussions, ........... and a ton of deja vu fights with the amd guy.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It might be best to start writing summaries and conclusions for most people to read because you've had a ton of results, a ton of discussions, ........... and a ton of deja vu fights with the amd guy.


LOL, that's a pretty good summary if you ask me.









TopicClocker has done a crazy amount of work in this thread.
Somebody get that man a new set of RAM


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It might be best to start writing summaries and conclusions for most people to read because you've had a ton of results, a ton of discussions, ........... and a ton of deja vu fights with the amd guy.


lol, I wrote one yesterday in the "Opinions and thoughts" section in the original post if that's anything like what you mean of a summary and a conclusion, it could probably do with a better title and I basically go over the fields in which it performs well and doesn't and why, and I'll see to getting some graphs and a frames per second list for a couple of the existing games and benchmarks, or new benchmarks and games.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> LOL, that's a pretty good summary if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TopicClocker has done a crazy amount of work in this thread.
> Somebody get that man a new set of RAM


Haha thanks!








Adding the Just Cause 2 benchmarks to the OP.

I'm also trying to get a table in the original post for others to have their G3258s, their overclocks they've achieved on them and maybe even their scores in a couple of games or benchmarks.


----------



## HMBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> as you can see this is dual core = 1 module with AMD GPU at 4.8Ghz - not that bad right?


1 module AMD CPU is destroyed by Ivy Bridge pentium with 700Mhz less

AMD single module is hopeless against the G3258, and only $10 cheaper, and with a platform disadvantage IMO.





http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/amd-a10-a8-a6_7.html#sect0

also PCSX2

110.73 - SLUS 20672 - Pentium G3258 @ 4.7GHz
76.31 FPS - SLUS 20672 - AMD FX-6300 - 5.2 GHz OC (2 Modules)
70.64 FPS - SLUS 20672 - AMD FX-6300 - 4.8 GHz OC

good luck competing with the g3258 with 2 threads available or 2 threads software.


----------



## jason387

I haven't been keeping up with this thread as I've been quite busy lately. I'd help and bench with a FX 6300 (2 cores locked) for lost planet 2. I have an Nvidia GPU but it's a lowly powered Gtx 650Ti









Here's my 3D Mark 11 Physics Score using 4 cores of the FX 6300 at 5.1Ghz.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

How do these chips scale at greater then 1080p resolutions?

has anyone been trying 1440p/1600p or 4k ever? maybe 1080p surround/eyefinity? or greater?


----------



## 1iwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> lol, I wrote one yesterday in the "Opinions and thoughts" section in the original post if that's anything like what you mean of a summary and a conclusion, it could probably do with a better title and I basically go over the fields in which it performs well and doesn't and why, and I'll see to getting some graphs and a frames per second list for a couple of the existing games and benchmarks, or new benchmarks and games.
> Haha thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding the Just Cause 2 benchmarks to the OP.
> 
> I'm also trying to get a table in the original post for others to have their G3258s, their overclocks they've achieved on them and maybe even their scores in a couple of games or benchmarks.


I would like to see something like this, maybe include core speed, voltage, type of cooler, and some benchmarks we all agree on.


----------



## tp4tissue

did any one bench memory speeeds ????


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> did any one bench memory speeeds ????


I did not but I'm sure you like to see this


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> I did not but I'm sure you like to see this


Gratz for the 1st World!


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> I did not but I'm sure you like to see this


show off..


----------



## dhenzjhen

(highfive) amigos


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> I did not but I'm sure you like to see this


Sweet score!









So I happened to forget to add the Just Cause 2 Benchmark videos to the OP.









They're up now, I believe I have the "frames per second" from fraps too, if anybody wanted to see the exact frames.
Once I find all three I'll put them in the OP.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMBR*
> 
> 1 module AMD CPU is destroyed by Ivy Bridge pentium with 700Mhz less
> 
> AMD single module is hopeless against the G3258, and only $10 cheaper, and with a platform disadvantage IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/amd-a10-a8-a6_7.html#sect0
> 
> also PCSX2
> 
> 110.73 - SLUS 20672 - Pentium G3258 @ 4.7GHz
> 76.31 FPS - SLUS 20672 - AMD FX-6300 - 5.2 GHz OC (2 Modules)
> 70.64 FPS - SLUS 20672 - AMD FX-6300 - 4.8 GHz OC
> 
> good luck competing with the g3258 with 2 threads available or 2 threads software.


That's missing the whole point of what an APU is designed for. Run them without a graphics card and tell me who wins.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Okay i will do ...
> as you can see this is dual core = 1 module with AMD GPU at 4.8Ghz - not that bad right?


1 module = 2 coresl
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That's missing the whole point of what an APU is designed for. Run them without a graphics card and tell me who wins.


The person is only using those examples to show how weak a AMD cores are, which they are. They are terrible and makes the Intel's lowest end Pentium look like a high end processor.

And who plays Metro LL using integrated GPUs whether its AMD or Intel? Also Intel Iris Pro GPUs are very competitive to AMD APUs.


----------



## HMBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That's missing the whole point of what an APU is designed for. Run them without a graphics card and tell me who wins.


you are missing the whole point of my post... it was an answer to someone trying to compare the g3258 to a single Piledriver module, pretty simple.
as you can see a single module is vastly slower than even ivy bridge pentium,

also both the single module "APU" and the G3258 have (slow)IGPs, which happen to be extremely weak compared to an $100+ discrete VGA, that people here are using...


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> 1 module = 2 coresl
> The person is only using those examples to show how weak a AMD cores are, which they are. They are terrible and makes the Intel's lowest end Pentium look like a high end processor.
> 
> And who plays Metro LL using integrated GPUs whether its AMD or Intel? Also Intel Iris Pro GPUs are very competitive to AMD APUs.


The pentium G3258 IS a high end processor.. Post OVerclocking


----------



## TopicClocker

Shadow of the Colossus at 4GHz is uploading, it should be finished in 2 hours, it's quite a big upload.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That's missing the whole point of what an APU is designed for. Run them without a graphics card and tell me who wins.


We're. Not missing the idea of APU'S. They're simply low end crap


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That's missing the whole point of what an APU is designed for. Run them without a graphics card and tell me who wins.
> 
> 
> 
> We're. Not missing the idea of APU'S. They're simply low end crap
Click to expand...

Agreed. I can't do anything with them at all.


----------



## TopicClocker

Shadow of the Colossus at 4Ghz uploaded and in the OP!

This is for those who want to run emulators on an overclock which isn't the highest but should be pretty obtainable for most G3258s, I take on the second colossi!


----------



## TopicClocker

GTA 4 should be added to the list of poor running games next.


----------



## TopicClocker

I think I'm going to try my modded Skyrim now, alongside Borderlands 2.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Shadow of the Colossus at 4Ghz uploaded and in the OP!
> 
> This is for those who want to run emulators on an overclock which isn't the highest but should be pretty obtainable for most G3258s, I take on the second colossi!


I like the way the horse gallops


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I like the way the horse gallops


When I played this game last year I was pretty shocked and impressed, it was kind of one of the last PS2 games to release whilst the console was at it's pinnacle just before the next gen consoles took full form and it really shows, the quality of the animations, the scale of the world and the gameplay mechanics.

Here's a video of the 3rd Colossi by the PCSX2 team.


----------



## PunkX 1

Damn, Shadow of the Colossus brings back a lot of memories!

I remember how I went anti-social when I bought the game on my PS2. Nostalgia 101 :').

Topic, you my hero


----------



## thecore2kid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Damn, Shadow of the Colossus brings back a lot of memories!


I never got round to playing much of Colossus, but ICO is one of my all time favourites









Nice vid TopicClocker - looks to run very well .


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecore2kid*
> 
> I never got round to playing much of Colossus, but ICO is one of my all time favourites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice vid TopicClocker - looks to run very well .


ICO thumbs UP!


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMBR*
> 
> 1 module AMD CPU is destroyed by Ivy Bridge pentium with 700Mhz less
> 
> AMD single module is hopeless against the G3258, and only $10 cheaper, and with a platform disadvantage IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/amd-a10-a8-a6_7.html#sect0
> 
> also PCSX2
> 
> 110.73 - SLUS 20672 - Pentium G3258 @ 4.7GHz
> 76.31 FPS - SLUS 20672 - AMD FX-6300 - 5.2 GHz OC (2 Modules)
> 70.64 FPS - SLUS 20672 - AMD FX-6300 - 4.8 GHz OC
> 
> good luck competing with the g3258 with 2 threads available or 2 threads software.


Yes... pentium Haswell has really powerfull FPU unit. See some people still thinks that AMD is "way behind INTEL" but truly i nobody cant say that. But you guys will never understand me... so if i calculate INTEL 157% AMD 100% - both at 4.7Ghz. While 144% vs 100% 4.7Ghz vs 5.2Ghz. Some people will say that, intel 1 core is as fast as amd 1 module.

Before you say anything just check what did Intel with integer score with haswell. CPu has AID i5 4670K is beating i7 3770K... Intel is pushing 512 Bit FPU with skylake.

Check this out
http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/48571-intel-amd-architectural-discussion-how-far-ahead-is-intel/

Yes, haswell is best architecture for games and many apps/programs. Best P/W....


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Yes... pentium Haswell has really powerfull FPU unit. See some people still thinks that AMD is "way behind INTEL" but truly i nobody cant say that. But you guys will never understand me... so if i calculate INTEL 157% AMD 100% - both at 4.7Ghz. While 144% vs 100% 4.7Ghz vs 5.2Ghz. Some people will say that, intel 1 core is as fast as amd 1 module.
> 
> Before you say anything just check what did Intel with integer score with haswell. CPu has AID i5 4670K is beating i7 3770K... Intel is pushing 512 Bit FPU with skylake.
> 
> Check this out
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/48571-intel-amd-architectural-discussion-how-far-ahead-is-intel/
> 
> Yes, haswell is best architecture for games and many apps/programs. Best P/W....


To the consumer... the technical information is not relevant... Performance per dollar.. The end user doesn't care who makes the better core, who has the better design.. End user demand RESULTS...


----------



## S 854

I've read through several OCN threads re: the g3258 along with this one, and I am envious of the other results showing higher OC's with lower voltage. I must've gotten a dud cpu and/or mobo. Or more likely I'm screwing something up. I need to re-read the Haswell OC guide to see if I'm missing something obvious.

With a *MSI z97 PC Mate*, my g3258 is max'ing out pretty low in comparison to everyone else's. It chokes at 4.5ghz so I've been trying to maximize 4.4 and below.

*Batch #3418C013*
Made in *Costa Rica*

*OC 4.4ghz @ 80c
core voltage 1.385v








processor cache ratio 40x
processor cache voltage 1.20v*

I have a *EVO 212* doing push/pull, average temps are 32-35c at night and 36-39c daytime (it's hot where I live).
My power supply is a *Corsair CX430*.
My GPU for now is a *XFX 6670 1gb gddr5*.
I've got *16gb 1866 kingston* hyperx beast ram.

This mobo isn't exactly the best (hdmi/one USB port don't work). I was going to go back to MicroCenter to exchange it anyways and see if I could get a MSI Z97 u3 instead.

I'm attaching a screenshot from my Intel ETU. I'd love to get up to an OC-stable 4.5/4.6 and with less voltage. Any ideas?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S 854*
> 
> I've read through several OCN threads re: the g3258 along with this one, and I am envious of the other results showing higher OC's with lower voltage. I must've gotten a dud cpu and/or mobo. Or more likely I'm screwing something up. I need to re-read the Haswell OC guide to see if I'm missing something obvious.
> 
> With a *MSI z97 PC Mate*, my g3258 is max'ing out pretty low in comparison to everyone else's. It chokes at 4.5ghz so I've been trying to maximize 4.4 and below.
> 
> *Batch #3418C013*
> Made in *Costa Rica*
> 
> *OC 4.4ghz @ 80c
> core voltage 1.385v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> processor cache ratio 40x
> processor cache voltage 1.20v*
> 
> I have a *EVO 212* doing push/pull, average temps are 32-35c at night and 36-39c daytime (it's hot where I live).
> My power supply is a *Corsair CX430*.
> My GPU for now is a *XFX 6670 1gb gddr5*.
> I've got *16gb 1866 kingston* hyperx beast ram.
> 
> This mobo isn't exactly the best (hdmi/one USB port don't work). I was going to go back to MicroCenter to exchange it anyways and see if I could get a MSI Z97 u3 instead.
> 
> I'm attaching a screenshot from my Intel ETU. I'd love to get up to an OC-stable 4.5/4.6 and with less voltage. Any ideas?


I got the same CPU, MOBO, as you.. did you disable the unused stuff and update the bios..


----------



## guitarizt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S 854*
> 
> I've read through several OCN threads re: the g3258 along with this one, and I am envious of the other results showing higher OC's with lower voltage. I must've gotten a dud cpu and/or mobo. Or more likely I'm screwing something up. I need to re-read the Haswell OC guide to see if I'm missing something obvious.
> 
> With a *MSI z97 PC Mate*, my g3258 is max'ing out pretty low in comparison to everyone else's. It chokes at 4.5ghz so I've been trying to maximize 4.4 and below.
> 
> *Batch #3418C013*
> Made in *Costa Rica*
> 
> *OC 4.4ghz @ 80c
> core voltage 1.385v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> processor cache ratio 40x
> processor cache voltage 1.20v*
> 
> I have a *EVO 212* doing push/pull, average temps are 32-35c at night and 36-39c daytime (it's hot where I live).
> My power supply is a *Corsair CX430*.
> My GPU for now is a *XFX 6670 1gb gddr5*.
> I've got *16gb 1866 kingston* hyperx beast ram.
> 
> This mobo isn't exactly the best (hdmi/one USB port don't work). I was going to go back to MicroCenter to exchange it anyways and see if I could get a MSI Z97 u3 instead.
> 
> I'm attaching a screenshot from my Intel ETU. I'd love to get up to an OC-stable 4.5/4.6 and with less voltage. Any ideas?


Yikes. I'm using a gigabyte g81m-h mobo. It doesn't let me bump the core voltage over 1.20 volts. I ran 10 passes on max on ibt at 4.3 GHz fine. I'll try out 4.4 GHz and 4.3 GHz with 25 passes tomorrow.


----------



## S 854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> I got the same CPU, MOBO, as you.. did you disable the unused stuff and update the bios..


^ The BIOS I've got is version 4.3.

Could you tell me specifically what you are referring to as the 'unused stuff' to disable? I left the vast majority of settings in the Intel ETU alone.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S 854*
> 
> I've read through several OCN threads re: the g3258 along with this one, and I am envious of the other results showing higher OC's with lower voltage. I must've gotten a dud cpu and/or mobo. Or more likely I'm screwing something up. I need to re-read the Haswell OC guide to see if I'm missing something obvious.
> 
> With a *MSI z97 PC Mate*, my g3258 is max'ing out pretty low in comparison to everyone else's. It chokes at 4.5ghz so I've been trying to maximize 4.4 and below.
> 
> *Batch #3418C013*
> Made in *Costa Rica*
> 
> *OC 4.4ghz @ 80c
> core voltage 1.385v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> processor cache ratio 40x
> processor cache voltage 1.20v*
> -snip-


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S 854*
> 
> ^ The BIOS I've got is version 4.3.
> 
> Could you tell me specifically what you are referring to as the 'unused stuff' to disable? I left the vast majority of settings in the Intel ETU alone.


Damn, seems like a hell of a lot of volts for that clock speed, I'm currently doing 4.4GHz at 1.246v which seems stable for me over the past couple of days, I might be able to drop it a few 0.001.
Have you tried overclocking from your bios instead of Intel ETU, and what's your input voltage at?


----------



## kzone75

Reporting in, or something.. http://valid.x86.fr/z8cd2c (not stable yet) I'm not familiar with this motherboard at all. Lots of settings I haven't heard about and stuff. Might take a while to figure it out.







The chip is made in Costa Rica batch #34180013.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Reporting in, or something.. http://valid.x86.fr/z8cd2c (not stable yet) I'm not familiar with this motherboard at all. Lots of settings I haven't heard about and stuff. Might take a while to figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chip is made in Costa Rica batch #34180013.


Sweet overclock, and welcome, I really need to design an owners banner or something for signatures.

That's how I felt when I first got mine, I've overclocked Conroe Core 2 Duo and Pentium, K10 Phenom II and played around with a Sandybridge i7 2600K, but Haswell has all kinds of voltages and settings, pretty baffling on first usage, I'm still trying to work it out entirely and maximize my overclock potential under 1.3v until I can be bothered to mount my cooler.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Reporting in, or something.. http://valid.x86.fr/z8cd2c (not stable yet) I'm not familiar with this motherboard at all. Lots of settings I haven't heard about and stuff. Might take a while to figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chip is made in Costa Rica batch #34180013.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet overclock, and welcome, I really need to design an owners banner or something for signatures.
> 
> That's how I felt when I first got mine, I've overclocked Conroe Core 2 Duo and Pentium, K10 Phenom II and played around with a Sandybridge i7 2600K, but Haswell has all kinds of voltages and settings, pretty baffling on first usage, I'm still trying to work it out entirely and maximize my overclock potential under 1.3v until I can be bothered to mount my cooler.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I've got two weeks left of my summer vacation, so perhaps I'll be a little wiser by then. lol This motherboard is awesome at least and the audio is pretty close to perfect for my ears. Won't make any major comments about the chip just yet.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Thanks! I've got two weeks left of my summer vacation, so perhaps I'll be a little wiser by then. lol This motherboard is awesome at least and the audio is pretty close to perfect for my ears. Won't make any major comments about the chip just yet.


Great board, I was so close to getting either that or the MSI GAMING Z97M.
I only got the Gene because I was going to get the last gen version with an i5 4670K a few months ago and decided to hold out for Devils Canyon, the new model released and I thought I might as well.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S 854*
> 
> I've read through several OCN threads re: the g3258 along with this one, and I am envious of the other results showing higher OC's with lower voltage. I must've gotten a dud cpu and/or mobo. Or more likely I'm screwing something up. I need to re-read the Haswell OC guide to see if I'm missing something obvious.
> 
> With a *MSI z97 PC Mate*, my g3258 is max'ing out pretty low in comparison to everyone else's. It chokes at 4.5ghz so I've been trying to maximize 4.4 and below.
> 
> *Batch #3418C013*
> Made in *Costa Rica*
> 
> *OC 4.4ghz @ 80c
> core voltage 1.385v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> processor cache ratio 40x
> processor cache voltage 1.20v*
> 
> I have a *EVO 212* doing push/pull, average temps are 32-35c at night and 36-39c daytime (it's hot where I live).
> My power supply is a *Corsair CX430*.
> My GPU for now is a *XFX 6670 1gb gddr5*.
> I've got *16gb 1866 kingston* hyperx beast ram.
> 
> This mobo isn't exactly the best (hdmi/one USB port don't work). I was going to go back to MicroCenter to exchange it anyways and see if I could get a MSI Z97 u3 instead.
> 
> I'm attaching a screenshot from my Intel ETU. I'd love to get up to an OC-stable 4.5/4.6 and with less voltage. Any ideas?


You're not alone. My chip needs about the same 1.38v for 4.5GHz to be fully stable or I get RSOD when gaming... anyone else had this with the G3258.

My batch# 3419B312


----------



## iRUSH

I wish there was more consistency with CPU's. Every Sandy Bridge CPU I had (lots of them) were very consistent with their clock to voltage ratio. Ivy and Haswell are all over the place. The G3258 I had was rock solid 4.5 @ 1.252 (1.25 in bios) using the MSI PC Mate board from Microcenter.


----------



## josephimports

Hey, new G3258 owner. It isn't installed yet, waiting for some new parts. Delidding is complete though. After trying all methods, vise-only is the quickest and safest. Batch# 3418C015.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I wish there was more consistency with CPU's. Every Sandy Bridge CPU I had (lots of them) were very consistent with their clock to voltage ratio. Ivy and Haswell are all over the place. The G3258 I had was rock solid 4.5 @ 1.252 (1.25 in bios) using the MSI PC Mate board from Microcenter.


the board overvolts by 0.2v keep that in mind if you push higher..

I own this board as well.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I wish there was more consistency with CPU's. Every Sandy Bridge CPU I had (lots of them) were very consistent with their clock to voltage ratio. Ivy and Haswell are all over the place. The G3258 I had was rock solid 4.5 @ 1.252 (1.25 in bios) using the MSI PC Mate board from Microcenter.


Im seeing volts all over the place on this thread and other threads, I can do 4.4GHz at 1.246v, and 4.5GHz seems to want quite a bit more volts, im testing 1.285v currently and 4.5GHz seems pretty stable.

Would you happen to be altering the other voltages by any chance to increase stability at lower voltages?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S 854*
> 
> ^ The BIOS I've got is version 4.3.
> 
> Could you tell me specifically what you are referring to as the 'unused stuff' to disable? I left the vast majority of settings in the Intel ETU alone.


Serial port for example, parallel port, onboard audio if you got a sound card, that sorta thing.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Im seeing volts all over the place on this thread and other threads, I can do 4.4GHz at 1.246v, and 4.5GHz seems to want quite a bit more volts, im testing 1.285v currently and 4.5GHz seems pretty stable.
> 
> Would you happen to be altering the other voltages by any chance to increase stability at lower voltages?


My board was undervolting the ram by 0.2v LOL.. so yea people should double check the memory voltage.. apparently this voltage droops as well


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Im seeing volts all over the place on this thread and other threads, I can do 4.4GHz at 1.246v, and 4.5GHz seems to want quite a bit more volts, im testing 1.285v currently and 4.5GHz seems pretty stable.
> 
> Would you happen to be altering the other voltages by any chance to increase stability at lower voltages?


I stopped using it as I didn't particularly like the CPU for my needs. But, the only thing I adjusted was the multiplier and voltage. I didn't and never do mess with anything else. I'm not that "hardcore" and to be honest, messing with all of Haswells overclocking options make my head spin.

IMO, K.I.S.S. aka, Keep It Simple Stupid


----------



## Imoutohunter

My OC is way worse than what you guys got.

The best I could do is 3.8 Ghz at 1.2VCore and 1.15V Processor Cache.
It's not even stable at 3.8 Ghz and 1.15 VCore.

When I got this CPU, I was hoping for 4.4 at 1.2VCore.

I'm using the GIGABYTE GA-B85-HD3.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imoutohunter*
> 
> My OC is way worse than what you guys got.
> 
> The best I could do is 3.8 Ghz at 1.2VCore and 1.15V Processor Cache.
> It's not even stable at 3.8 Ghz and 1.15 VCore.
> 
> When I got this CPU, I was hoping for 4.4 at 1.2VCore.
> 
> I'm using the GIGABYTE GA-B85-HD3.


Did u updated ur bios? cuz I heard that B85 from asus at least were having a huge OC upgrade on their BIOS, look for some info of ur motherboard model.


----------



## S 854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Damn, seems like a hell of a lot of volts for that clock speed, I'm currently doing 4.4GHz at 1.246v which seems stable for me over the past couple of days, I might be able to drop it a few 0.001.
> Have you tried overclocking from your bios instead of Intel ETU, and what's your input voltage at?


^ Hah, you're telling me! Before I OC'ed the G3258 I was reading everyone else's results and I was sure I could hit 4.5-4.6 with an EVO212 at similar low voltages. Seems like my CPU and/or mobo disagree. My case has the left side open and I do have 5 case fans going on (2 cpu, 1 exhaust, 1 bottom case intake, 1 front intake) so I thought I had adequate air flow.

What's input voltage? I believe if I'm asking the question I just left it at the default (which may be a big no-no) setting.

The MSI OC interface isn't exactly intuitive - either that or I'm pretty slow - so I avoided that & their OC Genie (presets are disturbingly off-base).

Not saying the ETU is the best but I liked the ETU as I could switch over to teh internets quickly to search threads/posts for help. And when you're done making an OC profile that benchmarks/is stable on ETU, you can upload it to their website to cross-compare to other guys with the same CPU and/or mobo. I've seen and downloaded other guys' settings to see if they would work with mine (most do not unfortunately).


----------



## S 854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> You're not alone. My chip needs about the same 1.38v for 4.5GHz to be fully stable or I get RSOD when gaming... anyone else had this with the G3258.
> 
> My batch# 3419B312


^ I am commiserating with you right now. Although you did get to 4.5 stable - I'm stuck at 4.4.

I'm sure if I went to 1.4 or above I could get to 4.5 but as seeing other people's results on the stock cooler and lower voltage......it's likely I've got a dud here. Or else user error which is probably the culprit.


----------



## Imoutohunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*
> 
> Did u updated ur bios? cuz I heard that B85 from asus at least were having a huge OC upgrade on their BIOS, look for some info of ur motherboard model.


I got the latest beta BIOS. If I don't use the beta version, I can't overclock at all.


----------



## S 854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> *I wish there was more consistency with CPU's.* Every Sandy Bridge CPU I had (lots of them) were very consistent with their clock to voltage ratio. Ivy and Haswell are all over the place. The G3258 I had was rock solid 4.5 @ 1.252 (1.25 in bios) using the MSI PC Mate board from Microcenter.


^ Yes, I agree completely. I haven't bought a new computer since mid-2008 with my Q6600 and while reading/researching the past few months it blew my mind there's a silicon lottery when it comes to the intel cpu's nowadays......and I'm drooling at your OC stats. How are you OC'ing - BIOS, OC Genie, or Intel ETU?

Do you know your cpu batch # and where it was manufactured (found on the retail box UPC)?


----------



## S 854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> *the board overvolts by 0.2v* keep that in mind if you push higher..
> 
> I own this board as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Serial port for example, parallel port, onboard audio if you got a sound card, that sorta thing.


^ So I'm not really at 1.385 as the MSI PC Mate actually has me at 1.405v for my measely 4.4 OC? Ugh......

And I don't remember disabling any of that in the BIOS so I'd have to check. But would they really interfere with the OC process?


----------



## TopicClocker

I think I might give Battlefield 4 a spin today, Singleplayer and Multiplayer.


----------



## TopicClocker

I happened to have done Skyrim Benches the otherday, It was a slightly modded game but I can do a Vanilla one once I find the files, fortunately I had the Warzones mod enabled at the time so I came across a raging battle, and also took on a Dragon a few minutes after.


----------



## TopicClocker

I've given Borderlands 2 a test, it ran well on max settings, however I feel PhysX may have had an impact on the performance, I'll try and get two videos up, with PhysX on High and PhysX on low.
*
Update on games*
Grand Theft Auto 4- Runs like crap, quite surprisingly
Max Payne 3 - Singleplayer runs great, Multiplayer too however I haven't found a full match yet to truly stress the CPU
Skyrim - Runs well
Borderlands 2 - Runs well
Sleeping Dogs - Runs great
Tomb Raider - Runs well

I've did a bit of Natural Selection 2 but I need to test it further.

*Up next*
Battlefield 4
State of Decay
Minecraft
War Thunder
Watch Dogs

Of most of the games I've tested and I'm yet to test I'll try and get videos up, alongside an FPS sheet.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I tried for 5.0GHz but my AIO in ice water just wasn't enough cooling wise @ 1.7v. Oh well, on stock cooling I can get 4GHz maybe 4.2. I'm happy with that.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S 854*
> 
> ^ So I'm not really at 1.385 as the MSI PC Mate actually has me at 1.405v for my measely 4.4 OC? Ugh......
> 
> And I don't remember disabling any of that in the BIOS so I'd have to check. But would they really interfere with the OC process?


They usually don't interfere.. but they CAN... so.. right.. disable anything and everything not in use..


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> They usually don't interfere.. but they CAN... so.. right.. disable anything and everything not in use..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imoutohunter*
> 
> My OC is way worse than what you guys got.
> 
> The best I could do is 3.8 Ghz at 1.2VCore and 1.15V Processor Cache.
> It's not even stable at 3.8 Ghz and 1.15 VCore.
> 
> When I got this CPU, I was hoping for 4.4 at 1.2VCore.
> 
> I'm using the GIGABYTE GA-B85-HD3.


if you post screen shots (good quality please) of all your cpu settings we can help you out.


----------



## Imoutohunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*
> 
> Did u updated ur bios? cuz I heard that B85 from asus at least were having a huge OC upgrade on their BIOS, look for some info of ur motherboard model.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> if you post screen shots (good quality please) of all your cpu settings we can help you out.



If there are any more settings you want to see, tell me.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imoutohunter*
> 
> 
> If there are any more settings you want to see, tell me.


Wth is this..

BIOS Screenshots.. we need to see the -heart of the machine-... for Overclocking.. ..









the reason is, only in the bios, can we see the options available to you.. which is not the same on everyboard..

specifically, the OC tab, that whole list of items, also the Cpu features tab..

also.. IMPORTANT, Update your bios from MSI's site first.. I had to update my recent msi z97 bundle board to the latest bios, because the voltage settings were not working..

Since b85 has almost the same bios, I'd assume there's a fix there too probably..


----------



## Imoutohunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Wth is this..
> 
> BIOS Screenshots.. we need to see the -heart of the machine-... for Overclocking.. ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the reason is, only in the bios, can we see the options available to you.. which is not the same on everyboard..
> 
> specifically, the OC tab, that whole list of items, also the Cpu features tab..
> 
> also.. IMPORTANT, Update your bios from MSI's site first.. I had to update my recent msi z97 bundle board to the latest bios, because the voltage settings were not working..
> 
> Since b85 has almost the same bios, I'd assume there's a fix there too probably..




I'm using the latest beta BIOS. If I don't use the beta BIOS, I can't OC at all.


----------



## TopicClocker

In my lightly modded Skyrim I come across a Warzone, this is to demonstrate CPU stress.
I have a longer video which is uploading, in which I explore and also take on a Dragon.


----------



## kzone75

Very cool. Noticed that RealVision ENB is a no-go with this chip. The FPS stayed below 15 FPS. I'm wondering if the ENB is enjoying more cores for some reason. Must do some monitoring later. I thought an ENB would put more load on the GPU and not so much on the CPU..


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Very cool. Noticed that RealVision ENB is a no-go with this chip. The FPS stayed below 15 FPS. I'm wondering if the ENB is enjoying more cores for some reason. Must do some monitoring later. I thought an ENB would put more load on the GPU and not so much on the CPU..


Is MSI Afterburner showing low GPU utilization?
I think I'm going to try Realvision myself.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Is MSI Afterburner showing low GPU utilization?


I'll have a look tonight. Trying to get the other machine up and running right now.


----------



## whoaeagleray

I'm stable at 4.4 with 1.310 Vcore and everything else on auto on an MSI Z97 PC Mate. Can anyone point me to good guide to Haswell voltage settings?

BF4: unfortunately, this chip cannot play 64 player BF4 on ultra smoothly. It runs well on high though.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoaeagleray*
> 
> I'm stable at 4.4 with 1.310 Vcore and everything else on auto on an MSI Z97 PC Mate. Can anyone point me to good guide to Haswell voltage settings?
> 
> BF4: unfortunately, this chip cannot play 64 player BF4 on ultra smoothly. It runs well on high though.


By "smoothly" do you mean a consistent 60fps?

This thread is very good and informative: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoaeagleray*
> 
> I'm stable at 4.4 with 1.310 Vcore and everything else on auto on an MSI Z97 PC Mate. Can anyone point me to good guide to Haswell voltage settings?
> 
> BF4: unfortunately, this chip cannot play 64 player BF4 on ultra smoothly. It runs well on high though.


Works fine for me on custom ultra


----------



## whoaeagleray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> By "smoothly" do you mean a consistent 60fps?
> 
> This thread is very good and informative: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


Thanks.

No, I'm not one of those people that demands +60fps. I'm just seeing noticeable slowdowns that are severe enough to affect gameplay (otherwise I'm getting 45-70 fps). I believe they happen when there is environment destruction, but I'm not totally sure.

I'd be happy to post some logs if anyone wants.


----------



## whoaeagleray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Works fine for me on custom ultra
> ]


Awesome, what settings? I've only tried Ultra preset.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Works fine for me on custom ultra


Stop teasing me with gameplay, I've been fighting the installer for the past hour, can't wait to see how it runs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoaeagleray*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> No, I'm not one of those people that demands +60fps. I'm just seeing noticeable slowdowns that are severe enough to affect gameplay (otherwise I'm getting 45-70 fps). I believe they happen when there is environment destruction, but I'm not totally sure.
> 
> I'd be happy to post some logs if anyone wants.


Oh okay and no problem.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoaeagleray*
> 
> Awesome, what settings? I've only tried Ultra preset.


Custom Ultra. Just disabled MSAA


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Very cool. Noticed that RealVision ENB is a no-go with this chip. The FPS stayed below 15 FPS. I'm wondering if the ENB is enjoying more cores for some reason. Must do some monitoring later. I thought an ENB would put more load on the GPU and not so much on the CPU..


With what GPU are you pairing it with and what mods?
My R9 290 pegged at 100% usage gives me 30FPS with all the mods I installed, it might not be the CPU bottlenecking but yes the VRAM or GPU Grunt.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoaeagleray*
> 
> I'm stable at 4.4 with 1.310 Vcore and everything else on auto on an MSI Z97 PC Mate. Can anyone point me to good guide to Haswell voltage settings?
> 
> BF4: unfortunately, this chip cannot play 64 player BF4 on ultra smoothly. It runs well on high though.


If you are on gigabyte, the best guide ever is

http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide/0_100

and

http://www.overclock.net/t/1490835/the-gigabyte-z97x-overclocking-guide/0_100


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imoutohunter*
> 
> I'm using the latest beta BIOS. If I don't use the beta BIOS, I can't OC at all.


CPU Vrin, 1.89
Cpu Vcore, 1.33

Cpu Ring Voltage, 1.225

Cpu Clock ratio 46x

Cpu Pll Selection, llc

Filter pll level, enable

Uncore ratio 40x

intel turbo boost, (enhanced, or enable, which ever one turbos all cores)

Cpu enhanced c1e, Disable
C3, Disable
C6/C7, Disable

Cpu Eist Function, Enable

Ok Now put these settings in, and report to us, your voltage behavior..

What is the RANGE of V max and minimum during INTEL Burn TEST

What is the RANGE druing Prime 95 small FTT

Find those numbers.. and report back..

make sure you're reading Vcore and not VID.. use hardware monitor look for vcore..

if your vcore looks frozen in hardware monitor, that means it's not reading the vcore, look for another voltage in the list, that is making a large change up and down when you turn Intel burn test, ON and OFF, that one is your vcore..


----------



## Imoutohunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> CPU Vrin, 1.89
> Cpu Vcore, 1.33
> 
> Cpu Ring Voltage, 1.225
> 
> Cpu Clock ratio 46x
> 
> Cpu Pll Selection, llc
> 
> Filter pll level, enable
> 
> Uncore ratio 40x
> 
> intel turbo boost, (enhanced, or enable, which ever one turbos all cores)
> 
> Cpu enhanced c1e, Disable
> C3, Disable
> C6/C7, Disable
> 
> Cpu Eist Function, Enable
> 
> Ok Now put these settings in, and report to us, your voltage behavior..
> 
> What is the RANGE of V max and minimum during INTEL Burn TEST
> 
> What is the RANGE druing Prime 95 small FTT
> 
> Find those numbers.. and report back..
> 
> make sure you're reading Vcore and not VID.. use hardware monitor look for vcore..
> 
> if your vcore looks frozen in hardware monitor, that means it's not reading the vcore, look for another voltage in the list, that is making a large change up and down when you turn Intel burn test, ON and OFF, that one is your vcore..


Won't let me raise Vcore or Ring voltage any higher. 1.2 and 1.149v is the limit cause it doesn't consider the g3258 as a k processor.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imoutohunter*
> 
> Won't let me raise Vcore or Ring voltage any higher. 1.2 and 1.149v is the limit cause it doesn't consider the g3258 as a k processor.


hmm......... turn off k(oc).. see if that unlocks it.

ALSO, try setting the vcore back to Auto, then see if that allows you to use the offset function, if it does, put in + .15 or +.1


----------



## TopicClocker

Skyrim video up now.

Lightly modded game.



I'm still fighting with the install files for Battlefield 4, I had to extract the contents from my discs since origin doesn't like one of the files on them and error-ed out, wiping the installation.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Skyrim video up now.
> 
> Lightly modded game.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still fighting with the install files for Battlefield 4, I had to extract the contents from my discs since origin doesn't like one of the files on them and error-ed out, wiping the installation.


what are these Discs you speak of


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> what are these Discs you speak of


Haha I still prefer physical over digital as I can often speed up the install times of games with the exception of a bit of patching here and there, alongside having a physical copy of the game which i can behold and collect, but I've had nothing but trouble trying to install this, I've resorted to ripping the files out in chunks and placing them in origin.

If after I do this and it's corrupt.


----------



## Achromatis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Skyrim video up now.
> 
> Lightly modded game.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still fighting with the install files for Battlefield 4, I had to extract the contents from my discs since origin doesn't like one of the files on them and error-ed out, wiping the installation.


Hey can I make a request? What's your framerate in Markarth by the keep doors looking back towards the city gates, or in Whiterun up near Dragonreach looking down at the city. Don't have to make a video







, but those are two poorly optimized areas that get used to compare performance in Skyrim. Edit: I havn't read through the thread yet, so idk if that's been done already.

Or check out the Expanded Town's and Cities mod, it overhauls small towns and cities like Dawnstar. It's a great mod but it can be killer on the CPU.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Achromatis*
> 
> Hey can I make a request? What's your framerate in Markarth by the keep doors looking back towards the city gates, or in Whiterun up near Dragonreach looking down at the city. Don't have to make a video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but those are two poorly optimized areas that get used to compare performance in Skyrim. Edit: I havn't read through the thread yet, so idk if that's been done already.
> 
> Or check out the Expanded Town's and Cities mod, it overhauls small towns and cities like Dawnstar. It's a great mod but it can be killer on the CPU.


Okay I'll give them a shot, I don't think anyone's tried it in the thread yet, and Expanded Towns and Cities after.


----------



## Achromatis

It's at the top of the stairs leading to the keep in Whiterun, then looking back down towards the market area at like 12-4pm game time when the NPCs are all out and about. Maybe not so much OCN, but it's referenced on the Nexus or ENB as an easy spot to get to that has bad performance. Like I will go from 60fps everywhere down to 35fps in that one spot looking at that angle.

Markarth is just another bad area in general, and the ETaC can be just as bad if not worse in some towns. ETaC is worth checking out in its own right though, I just mentioned it because it's hard on the CPU.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Achromatis*
> 
> It's at the top of the stairs leading to the keep in Whiterun, then looking back down towards the market area at like 12-4pm game time when the NPCs are all out and about. Maybe not so much OCN, but it's referenced on the Nexus or ENB as an easy spot to get to that has bad performance. Like I will go from 60fps everywhere down to 35fps in that one spot looking at that angle.
> 
> Markarth is just another bad area in general, and the ETaC can be just as bad if not worse in some towns. ETaC is worth checking out in its own right though, I just mentioned it because it's hard on the CPU.


Cool thanks.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> With what GPU are you pairing it with and what mods?
> My R9 290 pegged at 100% usage gives me 30FPS with all the mods I installed, it might not be the CPU bottlenecking but yes the VRAM or GPU Grunt.


I'm using a 270x 2GB. I have about 150 mods installed. aMidianBorn, Animated Clutter, Enhanced Distant Terrain, HiRes Legible Road Signs, Immersive Fallen Trees, Project Paralax Remastered, Quality snow HD 2k, Real Roads for skyrim, Real Wood Textures, Skyrim HD 2K Textures, Landscape Overhaul, Vivid Landscapes, Unbelievable Grass and Groundcovers, TreesHD, Superior Rock Textures 2k and Static Mesh Improvement are the most heaviest ones besides the ENB. The rest are face, body, improvements, armor mods.. And no I don't expect it to run 60 FPS with all mods installed.









It does run really well without ENB, as can be seen in the vids TopicClocker posts. As soon as ENB is activated it drops a lot, but I'm usually in the 30s with the 6800K.. But to be fair, I have had it for a lot longer and I am sort of familiar with the settings and stuff. Without ENB it looked like the G3258 was getting more "stable" FPS than the 6800K, though.


----------



## josephimports

Here is some initial testing. 48x @ 1.35v. XTU bench and 3DMark stable. More to follow.


----------



## guitarizt

4.3 GHz at 1.2v on a Gigabyte H81M-H board. Stable after 10 max passes of IBT. I'll try 4.4 GHz and run more passes of ibt later. Batch #: 3412B733

Has anyone noticed any correlations between batch # and oc'ing yet?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarizt*
> 
> 4.3 GHz at 1.2v on a Gigabyte H81M-H board. Stable after 10 max passes of IBT. I'll try 4.4 GHz and run more passes of ibt later. Batch #: 3412B733
> 
> Has anyone noticed any correlations between batch # and oc'ing yet?


1.3ghz is where 4.6ghz is..

double check ur reading Vcore from hwmonitor, and not vid.. to determine whether your board is over or under volting.


----------



## guitarizt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> 1.3ghz is where 4.6ghz is..
> 
> double check ur reading Vcore from hwmonitor, and not vid.. to determine whether your board is over or under volting.


That's where I'm getting it from.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarizt*
> 
> That's where I'm getting it from.


well, up the voltage if you can.


----------



## guitarizt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> well, up the voltage if you can.


My motherboard doesn't let me go over 1.2v.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarizt*
> 
> My motherboard doesn't let me go over 1.2v.


Wat. Is that some kind of limitation across non-Z boards?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Wat. Is that some kind of limitation across non-Z boards?


I am not sure... news seems to come up here/there, can't be sure if it's alll non-z boards... Cuz that'd make no sense in some cases, the B85 and Z97 pcmate board both from MSI, looks identical, so they should probably be able to support the same power factor.. I don't see why the B85 wouldn't give you voltage options.

it seems board dependent.. because I'm seeing reviews of higher end b85 boards having 8 phase power design.. if that's the case, it can supply well over 200w.. so I don't see why boards like that wouldn't support increased voltage..

So the boards without vrm cooling, or very low phase count are probably the only ones that have locked voltage controls, because they don't want to overload.


----------



## TopicClocker

I've added the Battlefield 4 section to the OP, and also the Skyrim section and included two videos for Skyrim.

I've noticed during Battlefield 4 multiplayer during heavy ground combat the FPS can drop to 40, other times it'll shoot up to 50-60+ and air combat it's mostly 50+
I must get a video up of this soon.

It's a shame I never tried this on my Phenom II, I'm not sure of what performance gains or loses are to be expected.
Can anyone point to me a CPU benchmark for Battlefield 4 multiplayer? I know they wont always perform the same but ti would be good as a reference against AMD chips on certain maps.

Currently all I can find is this from Toms Hardware from the Beta.


----------



## TopicClocker

Hang on a sec, how well does this perform on Windows 7 compared to 8?
I could swear this game had a performance impact on it by going from Windows 7 to Windows 8...


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Hang on a sec, how well does this perform on Windows 7 compared to 8?
> I could swear this game had a performance impact on it by going from Windows 7 to Windows 8...


That is a good question. Are you able to benchmark between the two?

Installing 7 on the Pentium rig now. 200 more updates to go..


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> That is a good question. Are you able to benchmark between the two?
> 
> Installing 7 on the Pentium rig now. 200 more updates to go..


I'm gonna have to try it, adding 4GB more ram totaling my rig to 10GB didn't help BF4 as far as I can tell.
I might have to clock my sticks up to 1500mhz if I can and dual boot windows 8.


----------



## TopicClocker

Has anyone with a Phenom II X4 got Battlefield 4?
I wanted to know what minimum fps that CPU has in Battlefield 4 Multiplayer, would be grateful to know.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Has anyone with a Phenom II X4 got Battlefield 4?
> I wanted to know what minimum fps that CPU has in Battlefield 4 Multiplayer, would be grateful to know.


I have BF4. Could lock two cores and try it at 5Ghz


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I have BF4. Could lock two cores and try it at 5Ghz


Yes please, but if you don't mind could you try 4.2GHz and then 5GHz?

One of the most important frames in this game is the minimum frames per second, when hell breaks loose It'll drop significantly from the average on most chips.
Could you try a map or a scenario where your minimum falls?


----------



## TopicClocker

Battlefield 4 (Floodzone 32 players)
Frames: 84796
Time (ms): 1418377
Min: 0 (This was caused by a stutter, not sure why)
Max: 116
Avg: 59.784


Spoiler: Frames



FPS
83
77
72
69
71
64
63
67
76
72
70
69
56
49
69
68
84
56
38
39
37
29
33
51
54
56
56
53
38
46
56
67
48
49
46
43
51
51
52
39
41
55
50
52
59
53
43
39
47
57
65
66
45
46
46
47
41
47
61
59
63
62
47
65
58
57
52
46
42
41
47
64
53
59
69
60
49
54
50
54
50
50
51
52
50
48
54
46
48
51
56
50
55
54
57
62
49
45
44
43
50
41
39
38
37
40
39
43
41
45
53
56
53
48
53
55
53
56
51
52
68
83
87
93
100
99
101
98
100
51
48
40
53
54
56
61
49
52
52
56
58
46
49
49
48
50
44
46
42
45
52
51
54
49
58
64
71
59
42
44
47
47
46
48
60
65
70
75
59
60
77
87
66
63
76
89
80
63
67
82
64
61
61
62
52
57
58
61
69
75
83
83
80
81
74
74
80
77
80
81
73
77
73
78
80
69
68
81
86
77
67
62
67
73
73
80
84
72
73
71
81
76
60
62
61
48
59
55
57
70
71
64
63
68
66
73
55
66
66
66
65
67
64
61
70
60
61
68
83
85
70
59
58
61
73
68
65
69
75
72
70
69
71
73
61
74
65
83
73
56
58
69
61
60
61
57
68
65
63
50
49
44
38
36
41
54
57
46
43
40
40
41
42
43
64
50
66
63
54
54
65
84
66
59
45
43
45
50
51
53
53
55
54
50
48
46
49
51
54
53
48
43
43
54
67
72
67
66
68
74
80
73
81
78
76
85
90
89
79
71
79
80
80
68
72
80
82
72
80
75
67
73
52
48
51
48
40
47
41
45
48
46
66
67
66
74
70
76
95
102
63
56
55
66
88
91
90
85
67
63
76
71
78
76
63
78
80
65
46
43
47
56
65
49
43
47
46
42
56
67
56
49
48
45
49
48
48
49
49
46
48
69
52
49
48
48
56
49
58
47
44
48
46
49
52
41
37
40
41
44
44
42
41
42
45
43
44
42
44
43
43
41
42
43
43
42
48
46
42
46
47
45
46
51
54
53
51
50
51
43
42
44
47
48
43
55
58
47
57
51
50
47
47
71
61
52
55
53
52
55
54
50
54
59
61
60
93
71
53
59
51
51
51
55
57
57
55
55
59
54
56
73
54
53
51
49
49
53
85
69
73
91
102
102
106
110
108
113
92
101
94
97
81
74
72
68
65
44
57
61
62
53
49
44
48
49
43
42
46
45
47
50
45
46
65
74
80
83
84
83
87
91
90
53
52
54
61
40
38
40
38
36
38
36
33
36
37
36
42
56
36
36
48
68
56
38
49
58
47
35
37
39
50
42
47
46
40
7
35
67
62
57
48
71
68
77
99
85
82
81
84
89
88
81
77
71
59
51
56
78
77
89
82
78
79
76
72
81
84
69
88
89
82
58
62
75
69
71
65
67
69
69
72
78
86
91
78
76
75
78
76
76
90
99
103
106
114
96
99
100
94
51
52
58
52
55
61
62
68
69
64
67
69
70
40
40
47
68
69
82
80
86
84
83
67
51
59
60
65
63
59
49
44
46
51
54
59
48
48
42
47
52
57
52
57
56
63
62
67
73
75
77
82
74
76
78
66
65
57
54
56
60
57
51
64
76
79
64
63
55
49
49
49
49
50
54
62
75
49
43
42
48
57
62
68
67
67
63
67
65
65
53
54
62
66
43
45
43
57
64
65
66
69
77
82
64
60
52
51
67
51
51
52
69
82
78
81
82
81
84
83
69
52
48
40
41
39
44
44
54
47
58
49
65
75
68
56
59
59
62
63
80
57
65
68
79
67
83
78
75
66
60
56
56
53
56
62
63
62
65
61
74
69
63
49
46
49
57
65
65
66
69
68
68
68
68
63
49
50
46
44
50
52
48
48
51
53
47
47
49
50
47
61
64
62
61
50
81
80
49
54
55
49
50
47
46
55
59
67
70
64
64
65
69
73
56
49
59
70
73
46
42
43
47
41
47
44
42
48
50
49
49
48
46
42
41
44
44
49
47
46
43
51
48
43
50
50
50
46
45
49
53
54
49
55
47
51
57
59
59
57
60
58
58
59
57
57
60
66
77
61
73
74
80
82
74
66
73
75
76
81
51
55
54
47
56
50
51
42
57
62
70
71
55
44
44
39
37
46
44
54
38
44
46
47
51
52
46
55
65
44
46
41
44
42
42
47
50
52
46
48
44
54
45
49
67
49
47
43
50
46
45
41
41
42
43
47
47
58
66
64
64
60
63
66
69
53
51
57
65
71
64
43
45
41
42
42
40
47
45
46
45
46
56
70
72
71
69
71
66
43
47
56
60
66
66
65
52
70
79
58
56
70
51
53
52
50
50
46
50
56
68
79
59
76
80
85
85
84
82
85
85
75
49
35
38
43
52
50
43
47
52
56
62
75
67
61
54
38
39
54
66
46
42
40
40
50
58
72
74
75
66
60
63
60
75
77
79
76
75
74
72
68
46
53
74
71
68
63
73
69
68
60
69
67
55
63
68
63
61
60
65
70
49
47
47
50
48
48
60
75
69
75
70
86
83
53
48
61
61
78
84
94
89
89
87
84
87
94
78
48
47
50
50
52
50
51
52
52
53
54
52
53
50
50
50
50
50
51
50
50
49
70
72
72
83
85
71
71
73
65
66
50
38
45
44
45
68
71
48
43
41
41
62
66
63
45
62
80
84
83
84
92
102
88
88
85
88
53
47
52
54
64
64
61
57
61
49
49
63
66
70
74
68
64
61
56
48
47
46
42
49
49
39
40
32
34
36
43
53
54
53
47
47
46
48
45
51
59
51
54
51
52
50
64
52
53
51
47
50
51
44
45
48
52
53
53
45
50
51
52
52
47
53
64
75
63
63
68
73
76
69
69
70
74
71
51
50
62
73
72
82
91
80
71
80
75
90
93
59
56
56
54
53
54
48
45
63
72
60
57
48
49
50
56
62
68
65
60
65
49
50
68
83
63
64
65
73
69
74
57
58
56
60
62
70
65
61
54
58
58
58
50
57
56
66
65
61
57
58
58
62
60
55
47
46
46
43
41
38
36
35
37
41
39
49
57
62
58
46
47
61
57
62
62
66
74
71
61
66
72
71
71
72
71
69
73
72
74
73
64
46
49
51
62
69
79
73
72
73
83
88
79
76
78
74
68
51
45
44
53
79
76
65
76
82
71
37
47
66
79
51
38
51
53
68
70
57


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Battlefield 4 (Floodzone 32 players)
> Frames: 84796
> Time (ms): 1418377
> Min: 0 (This was caused by a stutter, not sure why)
> Max: 116
> Avg: 59.784
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Frames
> 
> 
> 
> FPS
> 83
> 77
> 72
> 69
> 71
> 64
> 63
> 67
> 76
> 72
> 70
> 69
> 56
> 49
> 69
> 68
> 84
> 56
> 38
> 39
> 37
> 29
> 33
> 51
> 54
> 56
> 56
> 53
> 38
> 46
> 56
> 67
> 48
> 49
> 46
> 43
> 51
> 51
> 52
> 39
> 41
> 55
> 50
> 52
> 59
> 53
> 43
> 39
> 47
> 57
> 65
> 66
> 45
> 46
> 46
> 47
> 41
> 47
> 61
> 59
> 63
> 62
> 47
> 65
> 58
> 57
> 52
> 46
> 42
> 41
> 47
> 64
> 53
> 59
> 69
> 60
> 49
> 54
> 50
> 54
> 50
> 50
> 51
> 52
> 50
> 48
> 54
> 46
> 48
> 51
> 56
> 50
> 55
> 54
> 57
> 62
> 49
> 45
> 44
> 43
> 50
> 41
> 39
> 38
> 37
> 40
> 39
> 43
> 41
> 45
> 53
> 56
> 53
> 48
> 53
> 55
> 53
> 56
> 51
> 52
> 68
> 83
> 87
> 93
> 100
> 99
> 101
> 98
> 100
> 51
> 48
> 40
> 53
> 54
> 56
> 61
> 49
> 52
> 52
> 56
> 58
> 46
> 49
> 49
> 48
> 50
> 44
> 46
> 42
> 45
> 52
> 51
> 54
> 49
> 58
> 64
> 71
> 59
> 42
> 44
> 47
> 47
> 46
> 48
> 60
> 65
> 70
> 75
> 59
> 60
> 77
> 87
> 66
> 63
> 76
> 89
> 80
> 63
> 67
> 82
> 64
> 61
> 61
> 62
> 52
> 57
> 58
> 61
> 69
> 75
> 83
> 83
> 80
> 81
> 74
> 74
> 80
> 77
> 80
> 81
> 73
> 77
> 73
> 78
> 80
> 69
> 68
> 81
> 86
> 77
> 67
> 62
> 67
> 73
> 73
> 80
> 84
> 72
> 73
> 71
> 81
> 76
> 60
> 62
> 61
> 48
> 59
> 55
> 57
> 70
> 71
> 64
> 63
> 68
> 66
> 73
> 55
> 66
> 66
> 66
> 65
> 67
> 64
> 61
> 70
> 60
> 61
> 68
> 83
> 85
> 70
> 59
> 58
> 61
> 73
> 68
> 65
> 69
> 75
> 72
> 70
> 69
> 71
> 73
> 61
> 74
> 65
> 83
> 73
> 56
> 58
> 69
> 61
> 60
> 61
> 57
> 68
> 65
> 63
> 50
> 49
> 44
> 38
> 36
> 41
> 54
> 57
> 46
> 43
> 40
> 40
> 41
> 42
> 43
> 64
> 50
> 66
> 63
> 54
> 54
> 65
> 84
> 66
> 59
> 45
> 43
> 45
> 50
> 51
> 53
> 53
> 55
> 54
> 50
> 48
> 46
> 49
> 51
> 54
> 53
> 48
> 43
> 43
> 54
> 67
> 72
> 67
> 66
> 68
> 74
> 80
> 73
> 81
> 78
> 76
> 85
> 90
> 89
> 79
> 71
> 79
> 80
> 80
> 68
> 72
> 80
> 82
> 72
> 80
> 75
> 67
> 73
> 52
> 48
> 51
> 48
> 40
> 47
> 41
> 45
> 48
> 46
> 66
> 67
> 66
> 74
> 70
> 76
> 95
> 102
> 63
> 56
> 55
> 66
> 88
> 91
> 90
> 85
> 67
> 63
> 76
> 71
> 78
> 76
> 63
> 78
> 80
> 65
> 46
> 43
> 47
> 56
> 65
> 49
> 43
> 47
> 46
> 42
> 56
> 67
> 56
> 49
> 48
> 45
> 49
> 48
> 48
> 49
> 49
> 46
> 48
> 69
> 52
> 49
> 48
> 48
> 56
> 49
> 58
> 47
> 44
> 48
> 46
> 49
> 52
> 41
> 37
> 40
> 41
> 44
> 44
> 42
> 41
> 42
> 45
> 43
> 44
> 42
> 44
> 43
> 43
> 41
> 42
> 43
> 43
> 42
> 48
> 46
> 42
> 46
> 47
> 45
> 46
> 51
> 54
> 53
> 51
> 50
> 51
> 43
> 42
> 44
> 47
> 48
> 43
> 55
> 58
> 47
> 57
> 51
> 50
> 47
> 47
> 71
> 61
> 52
> 55
> 53
> 52
> 55
> 54
> 50
> 54
> 59
> 61
> 60
> 93
> 71
> 53
> 59
> 51
> 51
> 51
> 55
> 57
> 57
> 55
> 55
> 59
> 54
> 56
> 73
> 54
> 53
> 51
> 49
> 49
> 53
> 85
> 69
> 73
> 91
> 102
> 102
> 106
> 110
> 108
> 113
> 92
> 101
> 94
> 97
> 81
> 74
> 72
> 68
> 65
> 44
> 57
> 61
> 62
> 53
> 49
> 44
> 48
> 49
> 43
> 42
> 46
> 45
> 47
> 50
> 45
> 46
> 65
> 74
> 80
> 83
> 84
> 83
> 87
> 91
> 90
> 53
> 52
> 54
> 61
> 40
> 38
> 40
> 38
> 36
> 38
> 36
> 33
> 36
> 37
> 36
> 42
> 56
> 36
> 36
> 48
> 68
> 56
> 38
> 49
> 58
> 47
> 35
> 37
> 39
> 50
> 42
> 47
> 46
> 40
> 7
> 35
> 67
> 62
> 57
> 48
> 71
> 68
> 77
> 99
> 85
> 82
> 81
> 84
> 89
> 88
> 81
> 77
> 71
> 59
> 51
> 56
> 78
> 77
> 89
> 82
> 78
> 79
> 76
> 72
> 81
> 84
> 69
> 88
> 89
> 82
> 58
> 62
> 75
> 69
> 71
> 65
> 67
> 69
> 69
> 72
> 78
> 86
> 91
> 78
> 76
> 75
> 78
> 76
> 76
> 90
> 99
> 103
> 106
> 114
> 96
> 99
> 100
> 94
> 51
> 52
> 58
> 52
> 55
> 61
> 62
> 68
> 69
> 64
> 67
> 69
> 70
> 40
> 40
> 47
> 68
> 69
> 82
> 80
> 86
> 84
> 83
> 67
> 51
> 59
> 60
> 65
> 63
> 59
> 49
> 44
> 46
> 51
> 54
> 59
> 48
> 48
> 42
> 47
> 52
> 57
> 52
> 57
> 56
> 63
> 62
> 67
> 73
> 75
> 77
> 82
> 74
> 76
> 78
> 66
> 65
> 57
> 54
> 56
> 60
> 57
> 51
> 64
> 76
> 79
> 64
> 63
> 55
> 49
> 49
> 49
> 49
> 50
> 54
> 62
> 75
> 49
> 43
> 42
> 48
> 57
> 62
> 68
> 67
> 67
> 63
> 67
> 65
> 65
> 53
> 54
> 62
> 66
> 43
> 45
> 43
> 57
> 64
> 65
> 66
> 69
> 77
> 82
> 64
> 60
> 52
> 51
> 67
> 51
> 51
> 52
> 69
> 82
> 78
> 81
> 82
> 81
> 84
> 83
> 69
> 52
> 48
> 40
> 41
> 39
> 44
> 44
> 54
> 47
> 58
> 49
> 65
> 75
> 68
> 56
> 59
> 59
> 62
> 63
> 80
> 57
> 65
> 68
> 79
> 67
> 83
> 78
> 75
> 66
> 60
> 56
> 56
> 53
> 56
> 62
> 63
> 62
> 65
> 61
> 74
> 69
> 63
> 49
> 46
> 49
> 57
> 65
> 65
> 66
> 69
> 68
> 68
> 68
> 68
> 63
> 49
> 50
> 46
> 44
> 50
> 52
> 48
> 48
> 51
> 53
> 47
> 47
> 49
> 50
> 47
> 61
> 64
> 62
> 61
> 50
> 81
> 80
> 49
> 54
> 55
> 49
> 50
> 47
> 46
> 55
> 59
> 67
> 70
> 64
> 64
> 65
> 69
> 73
> 56
> 49
> 59
> 70
> 73
> 46
> 42
> 43
> 47
> 41
> 47
> 44
> 42
> 48
> 50
> 49
> 49
> 48
> 46
> 42
> 41
> 44
> 44
> 49
> 47
> 46
> 43
> 51
> 48
> 43
> 50
> 50
> 50
> 46
> 45
> 49
> 53
> 54
> 49
> 55
> 47
> 51
> 57
> 59
> 59
> 57
> 60
> 58
> 58
> 59
> 57
> 57
> 60
> 66
> 77
> 61
> 73
> 74
> 80
> 82
> 74
> 66
> 73
> 75
> 76
> 81
> 51
> 55
> 54
> 47
> 56
> 50
> 51
> 42
> 57
> 62
> 70
> 71
> 55
> 44
> 44
> 39
> 37
> 46
> 44
> 54
> 38
> 44
> 46
> 47
> 51
> 52
> 46
> 55
> 65
> 44
> 46
> 41
> 44
> 42
> 42
> 47
> 50
> 52
> 46
> 48
> 44
> 54
> 45
> 49
> 67
> 49
> 47
> 43
> 50
> 46
> 45
> 41
> 41
> 42
> 43
> 47
> 47
> 58
> 66
> 64
> 64
> 60
> 63
> 66
> 69
> 53
> 51
> 57
> 65
> 71
> 64
> 43
> 45
> 41
> 42
> 42
> 40
> 47
> 45
> 46
> 45
> 46
> 56
> 70
> 72
> 71
> 69
> 71
> 66
> 43
> 47
> 56
> 60
> 66
> 66
> 65
> 52
> 70
> 79
> 58
> 56
> 70
> 51
> 53
> 52
> 50
> 50
> 46
> 50
> 56
> 68
> 79
> 59
> 76
> 80
> 85
> 85
> 84
> 82
> 85
> 85
> 75
> 49
> 35
> 38
> 43
> 52
> 50
> 43
> 47
> 52
> 56
> 62
> 75
> 67
> 61
> 54
> 38
> 39
> 54
> 66
> 46
> 42
> 40
> 40
> 50
> 58
> 72
> 74
> 75
> 66
> 60
> 63
> 60
> 75
> 77
> 79
> 76
> 75
> 74
> 72
> 68
> 46
> 53
> 74
> 71
> 68
> 63
> 73
> 69
> 68
> 60
> 69
> 67
> 55
> 63
> 68
> 63
> 61
> 60
> 65
> 70
> 49
> 47
> 47
> 50
> 48
> 48
> 60
> 75
> 69
> 75
> 70
> 86
> 83
> 53
> 48
> 61
> 61
> 78
> 84
> 94
> 89
> 89
> 87
> 84
> 87
> 94
> 78
> 48
> 47
> 50
> 50
> 52
> 50
> 51
> 52
> 52
> 53
> 54
> 52
> 53
> 50
> 50
> 50
> 50
> 50
> 51
> 50
> 50
> 49
> 70
> 72
> 72
> 83
> 85
> 71
> 71
> 73
> 65
> 66
> 50
> 38
> 45
> 44
> 45
> 68
> 71
> 48
> 43
> 41
> 41
> 62
> 66
> 63
> 45
> 62
> 80
> 84
> 83
> 84
> 92
> 102
> 88
> 88
> 85
> 88
> 53
> 47
> 52
> 54
> 64
> 64
> 61
> 57
> 61
> 49
> 49
> 63
> 66
> 70
> 74
> 68
> 64
> 61
> 56
> 48
> 47
> 46
> 42
> 49
> 49
> 39
> 40
> 32
> 34
> 36
> 43
> 53
> 54
> 53
> 47
> 47
> 46
> 48
> 45
> 51
> 59
> 51
> 54
> 51
> 52
> 50
> 64
> 52
> 53
> 51
> 47
> 50
> 51
> 44
> 45
> 48
> 52
> 53
> 53
> 45
> 50
> 51
> 52
> 52
> 47
> 53
> 64
> 75
> 63
> 63
> 68
> 73
> 76
> 69
> 69
> 70
> 74
> 71
> 51
> 50
> 62
> 73
> 72
> 82
> 91
> 80
> 71
> 80
> 75
> 90
> 93
> 59
> 56
> 56
> 54
> 53
> 54
> 48
> 45
> 63
> 72
> 60
> 57
> 48
> 49
> 50
> 56
> 62
> 68
> 65
> 60
> 65
> 49
> 50
> 68
> 83
> 63
> 64
> 65
> 73
> 69
> 74
> 57
> 58
> 56
> 60
> 62
> 70
> 65
> 61
> 54
> 58
> 58
> 58
> 50
> 57
> 56
> 66
> 65
> 61
> 57
> 58
> 58
> 62
> 60
> 55
> 47
> 46
> 46
> 43
> 41
> 38
> 36
> 35
> 37
> 41
> 39
> 49
> 57
> 62
> 58
> 46
> 47
> 61
> 57
> 62
> 62
> 66
> 74
> 71
> 61
> 66
> 72
> 71
> 71
> 72
> 71
> 69
> 73
> 72
> 74
> 73
> 64
> 46
> 49
> 51
> 62
> 69
> 79
> 73
> 72
> 73
> 83
> 88
> 79
> 76
> 78
> 74
> 68
> 51
> 45
> 44
> 53
> 79
> 76
> 65
> 76
> 82
> 71
> 37
> 47
> 66
> 79
> 51
> 38
> 51
> 53
> 68
> 70
> 57


I could try in the same map that you have.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I could try in the same map that you have.


Can you try Parcel Storm? that's a map which gives this CPU trouble with 64 players.
I noticed it was above 50fps most of the time but when you get close to players on an island or in a lot of action that's where it starts to decline heavily.
What settings are you running btw?


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Battlefield 4 (Floodzone 32 players)
> Frames: 84796
> Time (ms): 1418377
> Min: 0 (This was caused by a stutter, not sure why)
> Max: 116
> Avg: 59.784
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Frames
> 
> 
> 
> FPS
> 83
> 77
> 72
> 69
> 71
> 64
> 63
> 67
> 76
> 72
> 70
> 69
> 56
> 49
> 69
> 68
> 84
> 56
> 38
> 39
> 37
> 29
> 33
> 51
> 54
> 56
> 56
> 53
> 38
> 46
> 56
> 67
> 48
> 49
> 46
> 43
> 51
> 51
> 52
> 39
> 41
> 55
> 50
> 52
> 59
> 53
> 43
> 39
> 47
> 57
> 65
> 66
> 45
> 46
> 46
> 47
> 41
> 47
> 61
> 59
> 63
> 62
> 47
> 65
> 58
> 57
> 52
> 46
> 42
> 41
> 47
> 64
> 53
> 59
> 69
> 60
> 49
> 54
> 50
> 54
> 50
> 50
> 51
> 52
> 50
> 48
> 54
> 46
> 48
> 51
> 56
> 50
> 55
> 54
> 57
> 62
> 49
> 45
> 44
> 43
> 50
> 41
> 39
> 38
> 37
> 40
> 39
> 43
> 41
> 45
> 53
> 56
> 53
> 48
> 53
> 55
> 53
> 56
> 51
> 52
> 68
> 83
> 87
> 93
> 100
> 99
> 101
> 98
> 100
> 51
> 48
> 40
> 53
> 54
> 56
> 61
> 49
> 52
> 52
> 56
> 58
> 46
> 49
> 49
> 48
> 50
> 44
> 46
> 42
> 45
> 52
> 51
> 54
> 49
> 58
> 64
> 71
> 59
> 42
> 44
> 47
> 47
> 46
> 48
> 60
> 65
> 70
> 75
> 59
> 60
> 77
> 87
> 66
> 63
> 76
> 89
> 80
> 63
> 67
> 82
> 64
> 61
> 61
> 62
> 52
> 57
> 58
> 61
> 69
> 75
> 83
> 83
> 80
> 81
> 74
> 74
> 80
> 77
> 80
> 81
> 73
> 77
> 73
> 78
> 80
> 69
> 68
> 81
> 86
> 77
> 67
> 62
> 67
> 73
> 73
> 80
> 84
> 72
> 73
> 71
> 81
> 76
> 60
> 62
> 61
> 48
> 59
> 55
> 57
> 70
> 71
> 64
> 63
> 68
> 66
> 73
> 55
> 66
> 66
> 66
> 65
> 67
> 64
> 61
> 70
> 60
> 61
> 68
> 83
> 85
> 70
> 59
> 58
> 61
> 73
> 68
> 65
> 69
> 75
> 72
> 70
> 69
> 71
> 73
> 61
> 74
> 65
> 83
> 73
> 56
> 58
> 69
> 61
> 60
> 61
> 57
> 68
> 65
> 63
> 50
> 49
> 44
> 38
> 36
> 41
> 54
> 57
> 46
> 43
> 40
> 40
> 41
> 42
> 43
> 64
> 50
> 66
> 63
> 54
> 54
> 65
> 84
> 66
> 59
> 45
> 43
> 45
> 50
> 51
> 53
> 53
> 55
> 54
> 50
> 48
> 46
> 49
> 51
> 54
> 53
> 48
> 43
> 43
> 54
> 67
> 72
> 67
> 66
> 68
> 74
> 80
> 73
> 81
> 78
> 76
> 85
> 90
> 89
> 79
> 71
> 79
> 80
> 80
> 68
> 72
> 80
> 82
> 72
> 80
> 75
> 67
> 73
> 52
> 48
> 51
> 48
> 40
> 47
> 41
> 45
> 48
> 46
> 66
> 67
> 66
> 74
> 70
> 76
> 95
> 102
> 63
> 56
> 55
> 66
> 88
> 91
> 90
> 85
> 67
> 63
> 76
> 71
> 78
> 76
> 63
> 78
> 80
> 65
> 46
> 43
> 47
> 56
> 65
> 49
> 43
> 47
> 46
> 42
> 56
> 67
> 56
> 49
> 48
> 45
> 49
> 48
> 48
> 49
> 49
> 46
> 48
> 69
> 52
> 49
> 48
> 48
> 56
> 49
> 58
> 47
> 44
> 48
> 46
> 49
> 52
> 41
> 37
> 40
> 41
> 44
> 44
> 42
> 41
> 42
> 45
> 43
> 44
> 42
> 44
> 43
> 43
> 41
> 42
> 43
> 43
> 42
> 48
> 46
> 42
> 46
> 47
> 45
> 46
> 51
> 54
> 53
> 51
> 50
> 51
> 43
> 42
> 44
> 47
> 48
> 43
> 55
> 58
> 47
> 57
> 51
> 50
> 47
> 47
> 71
> 61
> 52
> 55
> 53
> 52
> 55
> 54
> 50
> 54
> 59
> 61
> 60
> 93
> 71
> 53
> 59
> 51
> 51
> 51
> 55
> 57
> 57
> 55
> 55
> 59
> 54
> 56
> 73
> 54
> 53
> 51
> 49
> 49
> 53
> 85
> 69
> 73
> 91
> 102
> 102
> 106
> 110
> 108
> 113
> 92
> 101
> 94
> 97
> 81
> 74
> 72
> 68
> 65
> 44
> 57
> 61
> 62
> 53
> 49
> 44
> 48
> 49
> 43
> 42
> 46
> 45
> 47
> 50
> 45
> 46
> 65
> 74
> 80
> 83
> 84
> 83
> 87
> 91
> 90
> 53
> 52
> 54
> 61
> 40
> 38
> 40
> 38
> 36
> 38
> 36
> 33
> 36
> 37
> 36
> 42
> 56
> 36
> 36
> 48
> 68
> 56
> 38
> 49
> 58
> 47
> 35
> 37
> 39
> 50
> 42
> 47
> 46
> 40
> 7
> 35
> 67
> 62
> 57
> 48
> 71
> 68
> 77
> 99
> 85
> 82
> 81
> 84
> 89
> 88
> 81
> 77
> 71
> 59
> 51
> 56
> 78
> 77
> 89
> 82
> 78
> 79
> 76
> 72
> 81
> 84
> 69
> 88
> 89
> 82
> 58
> 62
> 75
> 69
> 71
> 65
> 67
> 69
> 69
> 72
> 78
> 86
> 91
> 78
> 76
> 75
> 78
> 76
> 76
> 90
> 99
> 103
> 106
> 114
> 96
> 99
> 100
> 94
> 51
> 52
> 58
> 52
> 55
> 61
> 62
> 68
> 69
> 64
> 67
> 69
> 70
> 40
> 40
> 47
> 68
> 69
> 82
> 80
> 86
> 84
> 83
> 67
> 51
> 59
> 60
> 65
> 63
> 59
> 49
> 44
> 46
> 51
> 54
> 59
> 48
> 48
> 42
> 47
> 52
> 57
> 52
> 57
> 56
> 63
> 62
> 67
> 73
> 75
> 77
> 82
> 74
> 76
> 78
> 66
> 65
> 57
> 54
> 56
> 60
> 57
> 51
> 64
> 76
> 79
> 64
> 63
> 55
> 49
> 49
> 49
> 49
> 50
> 54
> 62
> 75
> 49
> 43
> 42
> 48
> 57
> 62
> 68
> 67
> 67
> 63
> 67
> 65
> 65
> 53
> 54
> 62
> 66
> 43
> 45
> 43
> 57
> 64
> 65
> 66
> 69
> 77
> 82
> 64
> 60
> 52
> 51
> 67
> 51
> 51
> 52
> 69
> 82
> 78
> 81
> 82
> 81
> 84
> 83
> 69
> 52
> 48
> 40
> 41
> 39
> 44
> 44
> 54
> 47
> 58
> 49
> 65
> 75
> 68
> 56
> 59
> 59
> 62
> 63
> 80
> 57
> 65
> 68
> 79
> 67
> 83
> 78
> 75
> 66
> 60
> 56
> 56
> 53
> 56
> 62
> 63
> 62
> 65
> 61
> 74
> 69
> 63
> 49
> 46
> 49
> 57
> 65
> 65
> 66
> 69
> 68
> 68
> 68
> 68
> 63
> 49
> 50
> 46
> 44
> 50
> 52
> 48
> 48
> 51
> 53
> 47
> 47
> 49
> 50
> 47
> 61
> 64
> 62
> 61
> 50
> 81
> 80
> 49
> 54
> 55
> 49
> 50
> 47
> 46
> 55
> 59
> 67
> 70
> 64
> 64
> 65
> 69
> 73
> 56
> 49
> 59
> 70
> 73
> 46
> 42
> 43
> 47
> 41
> 47
> 44
> 42
> 48
> 50
> 49
> 49
> 48
> 46
> 42
> 41
> 44
> 44
> 49
> 47
> 46
> 43
> 51
> 48
> 43
> 50
> 50
> 50
> 46
> 45
> 49
> 53
> 54
> 49
> 55
> 47
> 51
> 57
> 59
> 59
> 57
> 60
> 58
> 58
> 59
> 57
> 57
> 60
> 66
> 77
> 61
> 73
> 74
> 80
> 82
> 74
> 66
> 73
> 75
> 76
> 81
> 51
> 55
> 54
> 47
> 56
> 50
> 51
> 42
> 57
> 62
> 70
> 71
> 55
> 44
> 44
> 39
> 37
> 46
> 44
> 54
> 38
> 44
> 46
> 47
> 51
> 52
> 46
> 55
> 65
> 44
> 46
> 41
> 44
> 42
> 42
> 47
> 50
> 52
> 46
> 48
> 44
> 54
> 45
> 49
> 67
> 49
> 47
> 43
> 50
> 46
> 45
> 41
> 41
> 42
> 43
> 47
> 47
> 58
> 66
> 64
> 64
> 60
> 63
> 66
> 69
> 53
> 51
> 57
> 65
> 71
> 64
> 43
> 45
> 41
> 42
> 42
> 40
> 47
> 45
> 46
> 45
> 46
> 56
> 70
> 72
> 71
> 69
> 71
> 66
> 43
> 47
> 56
> 60
> 66
> 66
> 65
> 52
> 70
> 79
> 58
> 56
> 70
> 51
> 53
> 52
> 50
> 50
> 46
> 50
> 56
> 68
> 79
> 59
> 76
> 80
> 85
> 85
> 84
> 82
> 85
> 85
> 75
> 49
> 35
> 38
> 43
> 52
> 50
> 43
> 47
> 52
> 56
> 62
> 75
> 67
> 61
> 54
> 38
> 39
> 54
> 66
> 46
> 42
> 40
> 40
> 50
> 58
> 72
> 74
> 75
> 66
> 60
> 63
> 60
> 75
> 77
> 79
> 76
> 75
> 74
> 72
> 68
> 46
> 53
> 74
> 71
> 68
> 63
> 73
> 69
> 68
> 60
> 69
> 67
> 55
> 63
> 68
> 63
> 61
> 60
> 65
> 70
> 49
> 47
> 47
> 50
> 48
> 48
> 60
> 75
> 69
> 75
> 70
> 86
> 83
> 53
> 48
> 61
> 61
> 78
> 84
> 94
> 89
> 89
> 87
> 84
> 87
> 94
> 78
> 48
> 47
> 50
> 50
> 52
> 50
> 51
> 52
> 52
> 53
> 54
> 52
> 53
> 50
> 50
> 50
> 50
> 50
> 51
> 50
> 50
> 49
> 70
> 72
> 72
> 83
> 85
> 71
> 71
> 73
> 65
> 66
> 50
> 38
> 45
> 44
> 45
> 68
> 71
> 48
> 43
> 41
> 41
> 62
> 66
> 63
> 45
> 62
> 80
> 84
> 83
> 84
> 92
> 102
> 88
> 88
> 85
> 88
> 53
> 47
> 52
> 54
> 64
> 64
> 61
> 57
> 61
> 49
> 49
> 63
> 66
> 70
> 74
> 68
> 64
> 61
> 56
> 48
> 47
> 46
> 42
> 49
> 49
> 39
> 40
> 32
> 34
> 36
> 43
> 53
> 54
> 53
> 47
> 47
> 46
> 48
> 45
> 51
> 59
> 51
> 54
> 51
> 52
> 50
> 64
> 52
> 53
> 51
> 47
> 50
> 51
> 44
> 45
> 48
> 52
> 53
> 53
> 45
> 50
> 51
> 52
> 52
> 47
> 53
> 64
> 75
> 63
> 63
> 68
> 73
> 76
> 69
> 69
> 70
> 74
> 71
> 51
> 50
> 62
> 73
> 72
> 82
> 91
> 80
> 71
> 80
> 75
> 90
> 93
> 59
> 56
> 56
> 54
> 53
> 54
> 48
> 45
> 63
> 72
> 60
> 57
> 48
> 49
> 50
> 56
> 62
> 68
> 65
> 60
> 65
> 49
> 50
> 68
> 83
> 63
> 64
> 65
> 73
> 69
> 74
> 57
> 58
> 56
> 60
> 62
> 70
> 65
> 61
> 54
> 58
> 58
> 58
> 50
> 57
> 56
> 66
> 65
> 61
> 57
> 58
> 58
> 62
> 60
> 55
> 47
> 46
> 46
> 43
> 41
> 38
> 36
> 35
> 37
> 41
> 39
> 49
> 57
> 62
> 58
> 46
> 47
> 61
> 57
> 62
> 62
> 66
> 74
> 71
> 61
> 66
> 72
> 71
> 71
> 72
> 71
> 69
> 73
> 72
> 74
> 73
> 64
> 46
> 49
> 51
> 62
> 69
> 79
> 73
> 72
> 73
> 83
> 88
> 79
> 76
> 78
> 74
> 68
> 51
> 45
> 44
> 53
> 79
> 76
> 65
> 76
> 82
> 71
> 37
> 47
> 66
> 79
> 51
> 38
> 51
> 53
> 68
> 70
> 57


good score for dual core but you cant say that pentium G3258 can give you smooth gameplay. can you try medium settings?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> good score for dual core but you cant say that pentium G3258 can give you smooth gameplay. can you try medium settings?


Did I say it could give smooth gameplay?


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Did I say it could give smooth gameplay?


not you... staypuff


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Has anyone with a Phenom II X4 got Battlefield 4?
> I wanted to know what minimum fps that CPU has in Battlefield 4 Multiplayer, would be grateful to know.


Got a Phenom II X6. Can lock it to X4 but I'll need ya to tell me how to record the frames on BF4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I have BF4. Could lock two cores and try it at 5Ghz


FX4300? lol


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Got a Phenom II X6. Can lock it to X4 but I'll need ya to tell me how to record the frames on BF4.
> FX4300? lol


with action/shadowplay + console : "perfoverlay.drawfps 1" for MANTLE(amd)/NVIDIA

also with console (¸¸) you can show "perfoverlay.drawgraph 1" GPU,CPU graph and with "perfoverlay.drawframegraph 1" frame graph


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> good score for dual core but you cant say that pentium G3258 can give you smooth gameplay. can you try medium settings?


Gave me smooth game play


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Got a Phenom II X6. Can lock it to X4 but I'll need ya to tell me how to record the frames on BF4.
> FX4300? lol


Perhaps what Themisseble said in the next post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> with action/shadowplay + console : "perfoverlay.drawfps 1" for MANTLE(amd)/NVIDIA
> 
> also with console (¸¸) you can show "perfoverlay.drawgraph 1" GPU,CPU graph and with "perfoverlay.drawframegraph 1" frame graph


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Gave me smooth game play


What was your minimum fps in the harshest situation?

It runs well for me but it takes a dip every now and again, I suspect it's my ram speed.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Perhaps what Themisseble said in the next post.
> 
> What was your minimum fps in the harshest situation?
> 
> It runs well for me but it takes a dip every now and again, I suspect it's my ram speed.


I dont use fraps to see the lowest fps but i am running DDR3 2600 which i believe will help


----------



## Tokkan

I spent the weekend out, but as soon as I can I'll drop ya a graph here with some overclocking steps on my R9 290. Can also lock it down to X2/X3 and unlocked graphs.
Any issue if I run everything at 4.2Ghz? Would prefer not having to mess with the settings, they are saved on a profile but yea I dont enjoy crashing lol


----------



## ipv89

Would this CPU work well in a HTPC?


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> Would this CPU work well in a HTPC?


Amazingly well, as you can see it is working rather well as a gaming CPU so I cannot see how it could fail in a HTPC. I believe Intel iGPU is capable of hardware accelerated 4k video playback so thats a plus for HTPC usage too in case you're not considering pairing it with a dGPU.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> I spent the weekend out, but as soon as I can I'll drop ya a graph here with some overclocking steps on my R9 290. Can also lock it down to X2/X3 and unlocked graphs.
> Any issue if I run everything at 4.2Ghz? Would prefer not having to mess with the settings, they are saved on a profile but yea I dont enjoy crashing lol


No problem go ahead.
I've gotta get my graphs done and uploaded this week, I just hadn't gotten around to it yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> Would this CPU work well in a HTPC?


I think it would work well providing you're not running anything heavily multi-threaded, that's where this chip struggles.


----------



## Stay Puft

We need an owners spreadsheet with highest overclock in the OP


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> We need an owners spreadsheet with highest overclock in the OP


Yeah I'm working on that, I've been pretty busy lately, I made sure to reserve a space for it in the OP awhile ago.
I know how to do the form, integrating it into OCN is a bit confusing though, hopefully this week that should be done too.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Yeah I'm working on that, I've been pretty busy lately, I made sure to reserve a space for it in the OP awhile ago.
> I know how to do the form, integrating it into OCN is a bit confusing though, hopefully this week that should be done too.


PM a mod. They could help you


----------



## TPCbench

@ TopicClocker

Have you tried overclocking using the stock cooler ? What is the highest stable OC you got ?

By the way, what is stable for you ? What tests do you run to check stability ?

Thanks


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Gave me smooth game play


you cant say that... put your audio *on*. Also show us frame graph.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> @ TopicClocker
> 
> Have you tried overclocking using the stock cooler ? What is the highest stable OC you got ?
> 
> By the way, what is stable for you ? What tests do you run to check stability ?
> 
> Thanks


I am using the stock cooler, I run Intel Burn Test, AIDA64 and some times Prime95, although I've been told Prime is bad for Haswell because of how hot they get, I usually run Intel Burn Test for 20+ runs, and Prime for half an hour or so, the same with AIDA64.

Im currently sitting at 4.4GHz on 1.250v, I found I was stable at 1.246v but I raised it because I brought my BCLK up a bit to speed up my ram and increased it for stability purposes, I haven't tested it at 1.246v though.
My cache is at 4 or 4.1GHz but I still need to increase its stability.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> you cant say that... put your audio [Btbh,[/B]. Also show us frame graph.


Meh he can say what he wants tbh, what good is audio going to do? and he already has a frame graph in one of his videos.


----------



## fateswarm

HTPC will be *horrible* with this **IF** you are running SVP for pseudo-60+FPS. It does massive use of multithreading (even when OpenCL is enabled).

Just throwing it out there. It might be important to some.

It's to me as I always post-process ALL videos.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I am using the stock cooler, I run Intel Burn Test, AIDA64 and some times Prime95, although I've been told Prime is bad for Haswell because of how hot they get, I usually run Intel Burn Test for 20+ runs, and Prime for half an hour or so, the same with AIDA64.
> 
> Im currently sitting at 4.4GHz on 1.250v, I found I was stable at 1.246v but I raised it because I brought my BCLK up a bit to speed up my ram and increased it for stability purposes, I haven't tested it at 1.246v though.
> My cache is at 4 or 4.1GHz but I still need to increase its stability.


What is the core temp of 4.4 GHz @ 1.25 Vcore when running full load ? Delta T ?

I was wondering if overclocking using stock cooler can also be done here in my place. Ambient temperature here is 32 to 35 C


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I am using the stock cooler, I run Intel Burn Test, AIDA64 and some times Prime95, although I've been told Prime is bad for Haswell because of how hot they get, I usually run Intel Burn Test for 20+ runs, and Prime for half an hour or so, the same with AIDA64.
> 
> Im currently sitting at 4.4GHz on 1.250v, I found I was stable at 1.246v but I raised it because I brought my BCLK up a bit to speed up my ram and increased it for stability purposes, I haven't tested it at 1.246v though.
> My cache is at 4 or 4.1GHz but I still need to increase its stability.
> Meh he can say what he wants tbh, what good is audio going to do? and he already has a frame graph in one of his videos.


Sound slow down your CPU special a dual core.

No he is showing CPu + GPu graph not framegraph = "perfoverlay.drawFRAMEgraph 1"
like this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







or this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







this is while recording with Mirilis ACTION!


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> *Sound slow down your CPU special a dual core.*
> 
> No he is showing CPu + GPu graph not framegraph = "perfoverlay.drawFRAMEgraph 1"
> like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is while recording with Mirilis ACTION!


IIRC sound has a minimal impact on performance in current games and current hardware, I highly doubt it's big enough to be considerably relevant in most cases.


----------



## j05u

hello, before giving anything to thank all of you who have shared this processor tests

I wonder if it is possible to add a list of your batch processors, the maximum rate achieved / stable voltage for her. If you want to add the motherboard used, and would be perfect

I really want to try this processor, but I'm bf4 player and very cranky, if not buy this and 4690K for testing or just buy this and later in another order on i5

Therefore seek the best batch to get to the water and play 5MHZ bf4 with some success

Thank you very much and sorry for my English


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> you cant say that... put your audio *on*. Also show us frame graph.


The audio was on genius. It's a Shadowplay bug


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> PM a mod. They could help you


I PM'd someone who knows how to do it awhile ago, as they have a thread with one, thanks for the suggestion though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j05u*
> 
> hello, before giving anything to thank all of you who have shared this processor tests
> 
> I wonder if it is possible to add a list of your batch processors, the maximum rate achieved / stable voltage for her. If you want to add the motherboard used, and would be perfect
> 
> I really want to try this processor, but I'm bf4 player and very cranky, if not buy this and 4690K for testing or just buy this and later in another order on i5
> 
> Therefore seek the best batch to get to the water and play 5MHZ bf4 with some success
> 
> Thank you very much and sorry for my English


Hello and welcome!

I'm getting a table up this week but I could perhaps add a list beforehand and include those in the table once It's been finished.

For BF4 If I can recall correctly the minimum frame rates in multiplayer are really important, I had some dips to 37fps at the worst but this could be because of my ram speed, other than that it was pushing 45-60+ most of the time at 4.4GHz, it had it's ups and downs though.

I didn't get to test Battlefield 4 on my Phenom II but I did try the Hardline Beta, although I'm unsure of how the performance differs between the two games CPU-side, in the Beta I had dips to 30fps but that wasn't the final game nor is it Battlefield 4, It would of been great if I was able to compare the multiplayer performance with both CPUs had I owned Battlefield 4 at the time.

Battlefield 4 makes use of 8 threads and scales well between them as far as I know, the 4 cores of the 4690K would certainly be beneficial performance-wise in CPU-bound situations, it all depends on the minimum frame rate and the performance you can tolerate, for heavily multi-threaded titles 4 threads would be better, this CPU performs best in situations where single-threaded performance is highly valued.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> HTPC will be *horrible* with this **IF** you are running SVP for pseudo-60+FPS. It does massive use of multithreading (even when OpenCL is enabled).
> 
> Just throwing it out there. It might be important to some.
> 
> It's to me as I always post-process ALL videos.


SVP looks like crap.. It's gotten much better over the years, but when fast motion happens, it's a weird looking mess..


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I dont use fraps to see the lowest fps but i am running DDR3 2600 which i believe will help


hi puft,

can you post an aida 64 memory bench with the g3258 @ 4.6g


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> SVP looks like crap


Speak for yourself. Half the people that have tried it will not go back.

Yes, we know it's slightly motion-blurry, that's why it's pseudo-FPS.


----------



## Ungiven

I'm thinking about getting a g3258 and a Asus h81m mobo for a cheap setup to play around with, according to the manual the mobo needs a bios update to support the cpu, does that mean the system willl be unable to boot/post without the bios update or is the update just to enable overclocking? Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## mogators

@TopicClocker, thanks for all the work you have put into this thread. I purchased one of the Microcenter deals back on the 4'th of July (G3258 + MSI Z97 PCMate). I ran mine with the stock cooler at 4ghz just by bumping the multiplier up to 40 and everything else at auto. It seemed to run stable at 4.3ghz by turning on the OCGenie and not touching anything else but under Prime95 I was hitting in the 80's for core temps so I backed it back down to 4ghz. I know have a CoolerMaster 212 EVO and am again running with the OCGenie at 4.3 and temps are maxing at low 70's. I haven't gotten around to manually tweaking things to see what it can do. My max resolution of my monitor is 1680x1050 and only have a GTX 460 Hawk for video. Seems to run all my games at least at high settings without any problems though. I started computer gaming back in the VIC20 days, so I don't need the highest resolution at ultra settings to be happy.







My next upgrades will probably be a gtx 760 when the price comes down more and a new monitor.


----------



## 1iwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mogators*
> 
> @TopicClocker, thanks for all the work you have put into this thread. I purchased one of the Microcenter deals back on the 4'th of July (G3258 + MSI Z97 PCMate). I ran mine with the stock cooler at 4ghz just by bumping the multiplier up to 40 and everything else at auto. It seemed to run stable at 4.3ghz by turning on the OCGenie and not touching anything else but under Prime95 I was hitting in the 80's for core temps so I backed it back down to 4ghz. I know have a CoolerMaster 212 EVO and am again running with the OCGenie at 4.3 and temps are maxing at low 70's. I haven't gotten around to manually tweaking things to see what it can do. My max resolution of my monitor is 1680x1050 and only have a GTX 460 Hawk for video. Seems to run all my games at least at high settings without any problems though. I started computer gaming back in the VIC20 days, so I don't need the highest resolution at ultra settings to be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next upgrades will probably be a gtx 760 when the price comes down more and a new monitor.


I have the same setup as you, you can use msi/intel extreme tuning utility for tuning your OC. Im currently stable at 4.5Ghz 1.27V, I havnt tested a lower voltage yet and Im sure I can get 4.6Ghz at >1.3V, its just super hot here and no ac, so I'm worried of the temps.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mogators*
> 
> @TopicClocker, thanks for all the work you have put into this thread. I purchased one of the Microcenter deals back on the 4'th of July (G3258 + MSI Z97 PCMate). I ran mine with the stock cooler at 4ghz just by bumping the multiplier up to 40 and everything else at auto. It seemed to run stable at 4.3ghz by turning on the OCGenie and not touching anything else but under Prime95 I was hitting in the 80's for core temps so I backed it back down to 4ghz. I know have a CoolerMaster 212 EVO and am again running with the OCGenie at 4.3 and temps are maxing at low 70's. I haven't gotten around to manually tweaking things to see what it can do. My max resolution of my monitor is 1680x1050 and only have a GTX 460 Hawk for video. Seems to run all my games at least at high settings without any problems though. I started computer gaming back in the VIC20 days, so I don't need the highest resolution at ultra settings to be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next upgrades will probably be a gtx 760 when the price comes down more and a new monitor.


Thanks!

If you're happy with your resolution and graphical settings you're running at then great, that card would run most games of today well at medium-high settings, alot of people feel the need to run everything maxed out at 1080p and above, 60fps+ for a seemingly enjoyable gaming experience when that's not the case, I came from a 6850 and got my 760 Hawk early this year, that 6850 would run any game at medium-high settings at 1080p pretty comfortably at 30fps+
It's whatever you're happy with performance and visuals wise, it doesn't matter what others are running.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> If you're happy with your resolution and graphical settings you're running at then great, that card would run most games of today well at medium-high settings, alot of people feel the need to run everything maxed out at 1080p and above, 60fps+ for a seemingly enjoyable gaming experience when that's not the case, I came from a 6850 and got my 760 Hawk early this year, that 6850 would run any game at medium-high settings at 1080p pretty comfortably at 30fps+
> It's whatever you're happy with performance and visuals wise, it doesn't matter what others are running.


Don't forget league of legends video *-*

-1080p
-settings VERY HIGH
- VSYNC OFF
- properly test, various team fights video edition







(that's where the most fps drops could happen)

Really liked that u took the time to show how games runs with ur g3258


----------



## MacClipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> What is the core temp of 4.4 GHz @ 1.25 Vcore when running full load ? Delta T ?
> 
> I was wondering if overclocking using stock cooler can also be done here in my place. Ambient temperature here is 32 to 35 C


This might be useful to you then...

Stock cooler, ambient 34C, my average chip out of 3



HTH


----------



## CL3P20

345 XTU @ 4630mhz, Zalman air no mount


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*
> 
> Don't forget league of legends video *-*
> 
> -1080p
> -settings VERY HIGH
> - VSYNC OFF
> - properly test, various team fights video edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that's where the most fps drops could happen)
> 
> Really liked that u took the time to show how games runs with ur g3258


No problem, will do.

What's next:
Battlefield 4 Multiplayer footage
League of Legends
Natural Selection 2
Minecraft
Firefall
Assetto Corsa
Borderlands 2
Warframe
Max Payne 3 (More footage, hopefully with Multiplayer next)

Dolphin
Metroid Prime
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker

PCSX2
7 Blades
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> 345 XTU @ 4630mhz, Zalman air no mount


Impressive!


----------



## Silent Knight

Nice topic you got here, TopicClocker. Very informative.

For some reason, my G3258 refuses to boot pass x39 multiplier, even when i tried 1.35v vcore. So, i just went mad and overclocked the BCLK instead. Now it's running @4.5GHz with 1.35v.

Maybe i'm a bad overclocker, or maybe because i'm not familiar with Gigabyte BIOS.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Knight*
> 
> Nice topic you got here, TopicClocker. Very informative.
> 
> For some reason, my G3258 refuses to boot pass x39 multiplier, even when i tried 1.35v vcore. So, i just went mad and overclocked the BCLK instead. Now it's running @4.5GHz with 1.35v (for a short time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i'm a bad overclocker, or maybe because i'm not familiar with Gigabyte BIOS.


Thanks!
Nice overclock, have you tried dropping your volts to 1.3v or lower, or do you need it with 4.5GHz?

Nice temps by the way, what cooler are you using? and that's the first I've heard of failing to boot pass a specific multiplier, are you on the latest bios and what board are you using?


----------



## Silent Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Thanks!
> Nice overclock, have you tried dropping your volts to 1.3v or lower, or do you need it with 4.5GHz?
> 
> Nice temps by the way, what cooler are you using? and that's the first I've heard of failing to boot pass a specific multiplier, are you on the latest bios and what board are you using?


I'm trying to lower it from 1.35v using offset mode. I'll do some tests with fixed voltage and report it back as soon as i sort it out.

The cooler is Corsair H100i (there is no such thing as overkill







). The board is Gigabyte Z97X Gaming G1, BIOS F6. I'm still researching on the case as other guys can run it easily at x44.


----------



## Tadakun

Does anyone have any ideas as to why a MSI Z97 PC Mate w/ G3258 cpu would bench and stress test (2hours) fine at 4.0ghz @ 1.13v and then restart to a black screen saying "Previous OC settings failed" after a cold boot? It runs fine after it does this once or twice. I backed the ratio down to 3.8 this morning and it still happened once then was fine. I'm running a CoolMaster Hyper 212 Evo too.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Speak for yourself. Half the people that have tried it will not go back.
> 
> Yes, we know it's slightly motion-blurry, that's why it's pseudo-FPS.


Army of n00bs.. says nothing..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tadakun*
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas as to why a MSI Z97 PC Mate w/ G3258 cpu would bench and stress test (2hours) fine at 4.0ghz @ 1.13v and then restart to a black screen saying "Previous OC settings failed" after a cold boot? It runs fine after it does this once or twice. I backed the ratio down to 3.8 this morning and it still happened once then was fine. I'm running a CoolMaster Hyper 212 Evo too.


There could be a billlion reasons why that's happening..

You are posting too few info for us to help you..

Take bios screen shots of all relevant cpu and cpu feature settings.


----------



## Tadakun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Army of n00bs.. says nothing..
> There could be a billlion reasons why that's happening..
> 
> You are posting too few info for us to help you..
> 
> Take bios screen shots of all relevant cpu and cpu feature settings.


dang. I'm at work so can't at the moment. I literally only edited the ratio and the voltages. haha. I'll set it back to where it tested out fine at and make sure it happens again. I'll post up what it shows when it does it again. My buddy who helped me build the rig is stumped.


----------



## kzone75

I was supposed to OC and bench a bit this week, but I decided to enjoy the summer while we still have it instead. As soon as we get a little crappier weather here, I'll get busy torturing this chip.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tadakun*
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas as to why a MSI Z97 PC Mate w/ G3258 cpu would bench and stress test (2hours) fine at 4.0ghz @ 1.13v and then restart to a black screen saying "Previous OC settings failed" after a cold boot? It runs fine after it does this once or twice. I backed the ratio down to 3.8 this morning and it still happened once then was fine. I'm running a CoolMaster Hyper 212 Evo too.


Welcome!
I saw both of your posts, when you're able to, post up your settings.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I was supposed to OC and bench a bit this week, but I decided to enjoy the summer while we still have it instead. As soon as we get a little crappier weather here, I'll get busy torturing this chip.


When I get a break I'm going to play around even more with my hardware, and chill in the sun too.









Anyone have any more suggestions?
There's a couple of F2P games I'm planning on testing, I've already tested Firefall and I'm going to do League of Legends.


----------



## Tadakun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Welcome!
> I saw both of your posts, when you're able to, post up your settings.


I just found this thread from March with a possible solution.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1473372/solution-for-random-crash-restarts-after-coldboot-with-an-overclocked-cpu-on-certain-motherboards

I'm going to put my settings back to the tested values and see if this fixes the issue. I'll let ya know. thanks!


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I was supposed to OC and bench a bit this week, but I decided to enjoy the summer while we still have it instead. As soon as we get a little crappier weather here, I'll get busy torturing this chip.


What is this.. Not OCN ?? 

OCN member stays home rain or shine, to play computer stuffs.


----------



## Rerona

Hi I was wondering if someone could answer a question for me regarding this processor. Building a z87 mini-itx rig for a friend who mainly wants to do homework, facebook, and minecraft. Was wondering if the processor alone should be fine for minecraft or if I should consider putting something like a 750ti with it considering minecraft is supposedly CPU intensive.


----------



## rony07

Good evening all,

Have this processor, and am very impressed by its performance. Right now I'm at 4.5Ghz @1.27v, being cooled by a Hyper 212 Evo. My question is, what is the best method for overclocking this processor? All I have done is change the multiplier and up the vCore. Should I be changing the BCLK at all, or a mix of both? Thanks in advance!


----------



## guitarizt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rerona*
> 
> Hi I was wondering if someone could answer a question for me regarding this processor. Building a z87 mini-itx rig for a friend who mainly wants to do homework, facebook, and minecraft. Was wondering if the processor alone should be fine for minecraft or if I should consider putting something like a 750ti with it considering minecraft is supposedly CPU intensive.


I'm using just the apu which is fine for me, but I just play age of kings from 1999 and aoe hd. Afaik, the hd graphics are gt1 and worse than my geforce 8600 card, but the apu is fine for aok. If I was your friend I would get a cheap power efficient gpu like an hd 6450 for its insanely low power consumption:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/HD_7750/24.html

It's $45 or less shipped on ebay all day long.

Here is what this site recommends for optimal requirements: http://www.minecraftsystemrequirements.com/


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rerona*
> 
> Hi I was wondering if someone could answer a question for me regarding this processor. Building a z87 mini-itx rig for a friend who mainly wants to do homework, facebook, and minecraft. Was wondering if the processor alone should be fine for minecraft or if I should consider putting something like a 750ti with it considering minecraft is supposedly CPU intensive.


z87 mini-itx boards arn't cheap.. you get better price / performance if you get a better CPU.. because you're locked into mini itx board.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rerona*
> 
> Hi I was wondering if someone could answer a question for me regarding this processor. Building a z87 mini-itx rig for a friend who mainly wants to do homework, facebook, and minecraft. Was wondering if the processor alone should be fine for minecraft or if I should consider putting something like a 750ti with it considering minecraft is supposedly CPU intensive.


Based on various gaming benchmarks I have seen, I don't think a Pentium G3258 + GTX 750 Ti would have a problem with Minecraft

What kind of "homework" is that ?


----------



## fateswarm

Minecraft has been referenced to be heavy. It also runs servers on choice. It may be that.


----------



## TPCbench

I did a quick search on Google about benchmarking Minecraft

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/74637-minecraft-cpu-benchmarking-weirdest-bench-test-ever/

I didn't expect that blocky looking game to be that demanding


----------



## fateswarm

It's very logical why. The graphics suck (by design). The CPU is allowed to reign supreme.

It's almost an "illusion" of needs. e.g. Crysis 3 would do the same on bad graphics.


----------



## Rerona

Well it's mainly the form factor that is appealing for the friend. Alright well I think I will go with the pentium then. That should save some money on the build. Thanks


----------



## Tadakun

I just wanted to come back and say that I may have found the solution to the problem I was having with the system shutting itself down . I turned off "fast boot" both in Windows power options and in MSI. No random shut down, and I got the set up running at 4.2ghz @ 1.2v stable with RealBench.
This morning I played BF4 multiplayer and had a average 75fps on ultra setting. I'm calling that good.









Thank you for all for all of your posts. I learned a lot reading throw this thread.


----------



## 1iwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tadakun*
> 
> I just wanted to come back and say that I may have found the solution to the problem I was having with the system shutting itself down . I turned off "fast boot" both in Windows power options and in MSI. No random shut down, and I got the set up running at 4.2ghz @ 1.2v stable with RealBench.
> This morning I played BF4 multiplayer and had a average 75fps on ultra setting. I'm calling that good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all for all of your posts. I learned a lot reading throw this thread.


great news!

I also tested BF4 on this Pentium and was getting 80fps on ultra, although my monitor is 1440x900 75Hz but hey it was free. I'll upgrade to a nicer one soon, hoping for 60fps at 1080p. But all in all I am very happy with this chip. Its running every game I throw at it at ultra settings, so it seems that it isn't bottlenecking my gpu (280x) at this resolution at least.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tadakun*
> 
> I just wanted to come back and say that I may have found the solution to the problem I was having with the system shutting itself down . I turned off "fast boot" both in Windows power options and in MSI. No random shut down, and I got the set up running at 4.2ghz @ 1.2v stable with RealBench.
> This morning I played BF4 multiplayer and had a average 75fps on ultra setting. I'm calling that good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all for all of your posts. I learned a lot reading throw this thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1iwilly*
> 
> great news!
> 
> I also tested BF4 on this Pentium and was getting 80fps on ultra, although my monitor is 1440x900 75Hz but hey it was free. I'll upgrade to a nicer one soon, hoping for 60fps at 1080p. But all in all I am very happy with this chip. Its running every game I throw at it at ultra settings, so it seems that it isn't bottlenecking my gpu (280x) at this resolution at least.


Congrats!

One of the main things about the performance of Battlefield 4 Multiplayer was the minimum fps, if it was a tad higher for me I'd say it was really great, but it could be my ram speed that's doing it, sometimes my minimum would drop to 40 or 37 at the worst in heavy areas, other than that the frames are pretty much flying 50+

I've been meaning to get a video of this up, hopefully I'll have it or a few up this week, alongside Firefall and some frame graphs.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> I did a quick search on Google about benchmarking Minecraft
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/74637-minecraft-cpu-benchmarking-weirdest-bench-test-ever/
> 
> I didn't expect that blocky looking game to be that demanding


that is to say minecraft is poorly programmed.


----------



## rony07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rony07*
> 
> Good evening all,
> 
> Have this processor, and am very impressed by its performance. Right now I'm at 4.5Ghz @1.27v, being cooled by a Hyper 212 Evo. My question is, what is the best method for overclocking this processor? All I have done is change the multiplier and up the vCore. Should I be changing the BCLK at all, or a mix of both? Thanks in advance!


Bump.


----------



## wholeeo

Not sure why I purchased the intel tuning protection plan for this CPU. When ordering it for my 4790K I noticed that the price to add it to the G3258 was only $10 and I couldn't resist.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rony07*
> 
> Bump.


Read a guide. If you are on gigabyte search for the z87x and z97x guides of sin0822. They are exceptional.


----------



## thecore2kid

Well, i've finally completed my first ever gaming pc build using the G3258 (minus graphics card at the moment but thats on the cards soon!) - started building yesterday afternoon and finished it off this morning and had a play around this afternoon. It all came together fairly well - It took me a while as i was probably over cautious and wanted to take my time and do it right.









I have never overclocked before so have no idea what i'm doing - i had a mess around with the gigabyte easytune but it kept crashing or not booting at 4ghz, 4.2 and 4.6..... So i uninstalled easytune and tried to set things in the bios but it was all a bit confusing so i did some reading up on the G3258 reviews and see what settings other people had used as a reference.

I have now got it at 4.4ghz using 1.20v on the stock cooler and seems to be ok at the moment but not tried any benching or games yet - just been messing about in general and web browsing with it - it's early days, but does it ever feel fast compared to my old 2.66ghz core2duo conroe - i can hardly believe the difference! It's a bargain chip for how well it performs.

I'll post up some pics i took and a short log of the build soon.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecore2kid*
> 
> Well, i've finally completed my first ever gaming pc build using the G3258 (minus graphics card at the moment but thats on the cards soon!) - started building yesterday afternoon and finished it off this morning and had a play around this afternoon. It all came together fairly well - It took me a while as i was probably over cautious and wanted to take my time and do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never overclocked before so have no idea what i'm doing - i had a mess around with the gigabyte easytune but it kept crashing or not booting at 4ghz, 4.2 and 4.6..... So i uninstalled easytune and tried to set things in the bios but it was all a bit confusing so i did some reading up on the G3258 reviews and see what settings other people had used as a reference.
> 
> I have now got it at 4.4ghz using 1.20v on the stock cooler and seems to be ok at the moment but not tried any benching or games yet - just been messing about in general and web browsing with it - it's early days, but does it ever feel fast compared to my old 2.66ghz core2duo conroe - i can hardly believe the difference! It's a bargain chip for how well it performs.
> 
> I'll post up some pics i took and a short log of the build soon.


Wow congrats man!









I hope you enjoy your build!
That's a lower voltage than I use for mine currently!


----------



## thecore2kid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Wow congrats man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy your build!
> That's a lower voltage than I use for mine currently!


Cheers mate









Yeah, i really cant understand why every easytune overclock i applied was unstable straight away, i either had blue screen or would try to boot windows then freeze before it got there........As i said i really have no idea at all when it comes to overclocking and i'm petrified of screwing something up!









I was reading various reviews to try and get some idea as i could seem to find a G3258 specific overclocking guide - i used the multiplier and vcore settings from hexus's review of the chip to get what it's running at now but haven't touched anything else. It's seems fine whizzing around windows and browsing the net but i haven't tried anything more intensive yet but as i said it's early days - i still have to make a final descision on a graphics card before i really start getting into it - i'm just so happy that i've finally got a modern PC!









Thanks to you again for all the effort you've put into the G3258 with gaming and emulator benchmarks, as i've said before your initial posts on the chip helped influence me to get one.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecore2kid*
> 
> Cheers mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i really cant understand why every easytune overclock i applied was unstable straight away, i either had blue screen or would try to boot windows then freeze before it got there........As i said i really have no idea at all when it comes to overclocking and i'm petrified of screwing something up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading various reviews to try and get some idea as i could seem to find a G3258 specific overclocking guide - i used the multiplier and vcore settings from hexus's review of the chip to get what it's running at now but haven't touched anything else. It's seems fine whizzing around windows and browsing the net but i haven't tried anything more intensive yet but as i said it's early days - i still have to make a final descision on a graphics card before i really start getting into it - i'm just so happy that i've finally got a modern PC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you again for all the effort you've put into the G3258 with gaming and emulator benchmarks, as i've said before your initial posts on the chip helped influence me to get one.


Thanks, and no problem, I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Internet Swag

can someone post CPU passmark scores of the G3258 at 4.3 GHZ or higher?


----------



## waynetech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internet Swag*
> 
> can someone post CPU passmark scores of the G3258 at 4.3 GHZ or higher?


Mine got a 4,830 CPU Mark at 4.4Ghz.


----------



## Internet Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waynetech*
> 
> Mine got a 4,830 CPU Mark at 4.4Ghz.


Thanks!


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waynetech*
> 
> Mine got a 4,830 CPU Mark at 4.4Ghz.


Welcome!

Sweet score, I think I got 4717 the last time I ran it, I suspect it's my memory clocks that are doing it.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

@tp4issue

Sorry for late reply, I have been running my ram @ 2400MHz with tighter timings for about a week now as 2600MHz was considerably slower. I didn't take a screenshot for 2600 but the read speed was 22000mb/s and latency was 49/50ns (I'm on trial of AIDA so no write/copy results).

With ram @ 2400 it jumped up to 32000mb/s with latency of 45/46ns

2400MHz


I have ran another geekbench test to see the results @ 2400 and I managed to crack 7000 on the multi-threaded test.











My other results for geekbench @ ram speeds of 2600MHz and 1333MHz can be found @ post# 156,160 & 163 of this thread if you're interested.

I think I read a few cases of 2600 being considerably slower than 2400 on Z97 platform (I don't know if that's the case on other platforms tho







).

I've just ordered my second Pentium G3258 to see if I can get a little more performance from a different chip, at lest same performance but with a lot less voltage.







Got it for a fair bit less than my first... couldn't resist


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

I was wondering is someone could give me the a list of the cheapest boards that you can use with the g3258?

please only itx and matx sizes that can overclock!

Im not too sure which boards can overclock this chip the best (excluding the Z chipsets) and Im wondering what the lowest cost of a used Pentium and mobo would be!


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> @tp4issue
> 
> Sorry for late reply, I have been running my ram @ 2400MHz with tighter timings for about a week now as 2600MHz was considerably slower. I didn't take a screenshot for 2600 but the read speed was 22000mb/s and latency was 49/50ns (I'm on trial of AIDA so no write/copy results).
> 
> With ram @ 2400 it jumped up to 32000mb/s with latency of 45/46ns
> 
> 2400MHz
> 
> 
> I have ran another geekbench test to see the results @ 2400 and I managed to crack 7000 on the multi-threaded test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other results for geekbench @ ram speeds of 2600MHz and 1333MHz can be found @ post# 156,160 & 163 of this thread if you're interested.
> 
> I think I read a few cases of 2600 being considerably slower than 2400 on Z97 platform (I don't know if that's the case on other platforms tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I've just ordered my second Pentium G3258 to see if I can get a little more performance from a different chip, at lest same performance but with a lot less voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it for a fair bit less than my first... couldn't resist


Sweet score.
What was the batch of your original chip?


----------



## Themisseble

Can someone benchmark PVZ garden warfare


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Sweet score.
> What was the batch of your original chip?


Thanks and Batch#3419B312
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Im currently sitting at 4.4GHz on 1.250v, I found I was stable at 1.246v but I raised it because I brought my BCLK up a bit to speed up my ram and increased it for stability purposes, I haven't tested it at 1.246v though.
> My cache is at 4 or 4.1GHz but I still need to increase its stability.


I haven't played around with the cache much, just set it to 4200MHz with 1.30v and left it... ran 2 hours of AIDA cache only stress test with no errors and haven't encountered any other errors with gaming or general use.

Any idea what is most likely to throw up errors with cache instability? What have you experienced with instability if you don't mind me asking @ 4GHz?


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internet Swag*
> 
> can someone post CPU passmark scores of the G3258 at 4.3 GHZ or higher?


Here's my result @ 4.5GHz


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> Thanks and Batch#3419B312
> I haven't played around with the cache much, just set it to 4200MHz with 1.30v and left it... ran 2 hours of AIDA cache only stress test with no errors and haven't encountered any other errors with gaming or general use.
> 
> Any idea what is most likely to throw up errors with cache instability? What have you experienced with instability if you don't mind me asking @ 4GHz?


Hmm with instability on the cache I think I've experienced crashing, assuming the crashes were because of that.
I haven't pushed my cache too hard yet so I'm not sure of other things but crashing I'd say is most likely one of them, even if my core was stable I've found that an unstable cache can affect the CPU's stability.


----------



## Giovanni

I would really like to buy this cpu, but i need to know if anyone could test if the integrated gpu can run forsaken world and at what frame rates?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giovanni*
> 
> I would really like to buy this cpu, but i need to know if anyone could test if the integrated gpu can run forsaken world and at what frame rates?


It'll run... but not well... because it doesn't have the shader power..


----------



## TopicClocker

Sorry for the slow progress guys, I've been occupied over the past couple of days, I've got my Firefall footage done and that's soon to be uploaded, I plan to do some frame-graphs too for Battlefield 4, Firefall and Assassin's Creed IV today.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Gonna clock one of these tonite fer sure # 3412B733 Costa Rica


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Gonna clock one of these tonite fer sure # 3412B733 Costa Rica


Oh man, I've seen your other overclocks.








I can't wait to see what you'll pull of!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Cool man . So your familiar with my works ??









I gots [email protected] from 4790k so I should hope for 5 gigahurltles from this X6800 LooooooL








( I got one of those too







)


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Cool man . So your familiar with my works ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gots [email protected] from 4790k so I should hope for 5 gigahurltles from this X6800 LooooooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( I got one of those too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )












Yeah, I found out through the 760 Owners thread when you were pushing 1400mhz+ lol


----------



## TopicClocker

The Table is up now in the OP!

For all the G3258 owners you can get your CPUs in the table, alongside your benchmarks.
With the help of $ilent I managed to embed it.


----------



## CL3P20

R11.5 - 4.91 : http://hwbot.org/submission/2588404_cl3p20_cinebench_r11.5_pentium_g3258_4.91_points

R15 - 434 : http://hwbot.org/submission/2588406_cl3p20_cinebench_r15_pentium_g3258_434_cb


----------



## Nomadskid

I'm astounded by the performance from this chip. I absolutely love it


----------



## TurboMach1

anyone manage to overclock one of these on a B85 board? newegg had a combo on the pentium with an MSI B85M Gaming for 110 so i scooped it for HTPC. its marketed at being an overclockable board, and it has an "OC genie" and overclock options for voltage, but it wont allow me to change the multiplier. i know normally only Z chipsets overclock by why would they advertise it as such if its not possible?


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboMach1*
> 
> anyone manage to overclock one of these on a B85 board? newegg had a combo on the pentium with an MSI B85M Gaming for 110 so i scooped it for HTPC. its marketed at being an overclockable board, and it has an "OC genie" and overclock options for voltage, but it wont allow me to change the multiplier. i know normally only Z chipsets overclock by why would they advertise it as such if its not possible?


There might be more info for you in THIS thread.

Also, make sure you have the latest bios.
Which model is it exactly ? the G43 should be able to OC.


----------



## staccker

Just picked up the G3258 from microcenter with the MSI PC mate motherboard combo. Anyone have any good recommendations for ram? I plan on overclocking the cpu on the MSI PC mate z87.

I was thinking of going with this RAM but I wanted to see if anyone has any recommendations.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Gonna clock one of these tonite fer sure # 3412B733 Costa Rica


Straight outta da box ........

http://valid.canardpc.com/9rmwvq

I went for 5 gigs and it booted back to 4.8 and gave me quite a few 124 BSODS . Even at stock ..... Hmmmmmm








At least it did XMP @2666


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Straight outta da box ........
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9rmwvq
> 
> I went for 5 gigs and it booted back to 4.8 and gave me quite a few 124 BSODS . Even at stock ..... Hmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least it did XMP @2666


Wow, that's pretty impressive for that voltage!
I think I usually see 4.8GHz+ at 1.35-1.4v+.


----------



## 1iwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> Just picked up the G3258 from microcenter with the MSI PC mate motherboard combo. Anyone have any good recommendations for ram? I plan on overclocking the cpu on the MSI PC mate z87.
> 
> I was thinking of going with this RAM but I wanted to see if anyone has any recommendations.


I have that combo and the msi board OC's it pretty good, probably not the best but I think its great for a $50 board. I'm using 8gb 1600 RAM but the RAM you posted seems to have good reviews.

@HOMECINEMA-PC
Very impressive overclock at 1.36V


----------



## TopicClocker

Hi flamin9_t00l, thanks for filling out the form, just to notify you I made a revised spreadsheet, your previous results still exist in another table.
(I broke the spreadsheet and created a new one)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Wow, that's pretty impressive for that voltage!
> I think I usually see 4.8GHz+ at 1.35-1.4v+.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1iwilly*
> 
> I have that combo and the msi board OC's it pretty good, probably not the best but I think its great for a $50 board. I'm using 8gb 1600 RAM but the RAM you posted seems to have good reviews.
> 
> @HOMECINEMA-PC
> Very impressive overclock at 1.36V
Click to expand...

Thanks fellas








That was first go on my 4970k profile . Was gonna play more but kept getting 124 Bsod's . So I will play later . For now back to 4970k


----------



## tripledub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboMach1*
> 
> anyone manage to overclock one of these on a B85 board? newegg had a combo on the pentium with an MSI B85M Gaming for 110 so i scooped it for HTPC. its marketed at being an overclockable board, and it has an "OC genie" and overclock options for voltage, but it wont allow me to change the multiplier. i know normally only Z chipsets overclock by why would they advertise it as such if its not possible?


I have the same problem using a Gigabyte (http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4731#ov). I updated to the latest BIOS, which is F6, that states on the Gigabyte website that it is updated to overclock K series chips. I am unable to change the multiplier in BIOS. The only thing it would let me do is overclock using the Gigabyte Auto Tune Utility, which I was able to get a 3.9ghz at 1.2V.

I am totally new to overclocking, so it is very possible that I'm doing something wrong lol. Any help would be appreciated. The reason I am stumped is because a reviewer of the G3258 on Newegg claims to have reached 4.6 with this exact combo. I'm only out $97 for the combo ($87 after rebate) so it's not a huge deal, but I'd like to get more out of it I could!


----------



## MacClipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboMach1*
> 
> anyone manage to overclock one of these on a B85 board? newegg had a combo on the pentium with an MSI B85M Gaming for 110 so i scooped it for HTPC. its marketed at being an overclockable board, and it has an "OC genie" and overclock options for voltage, but it wont allow me to change the multiplier. i know normally only Z chipsets overclock by why would they advertise it as such if its not possible?


*B85*

Asrock
Click!

HTH


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Straight outta da box ........
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9rmwvq
> 
> I went for 5 gigs and it booted back to 4.8 and gave me quite a few 124 BSODS . Even at stock ..... Hmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least it did XMP @2666


13C temperature?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 13C temperature?


Yep ...... 1Hp Chiller


----------



## TurboMach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> There might be more info for you in THIS thread.
> 
> Also, make sure you have the latest bios.
> Which model is it exactly ? the G43 should be able to OC.


its THIS board, i think it just came out and it didnt have any reviews when i bought it but now it does and the person has the same complaints i do in regards to not being able to overclock it. i guess i might have to email MSI and ask them what the deal is.


----------



## unclewebb

tripledub - I just helped a user on another forum get his Gigabyte board and G3258 up to full speed.

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/185340-trouble-overclocking-g3258/

The turbo multipliers need to be adjusted within the CPU and his Gigabyte board seemed to be having a problem with that. Not sure, it might just be user error but it seemed like a bios problem.

All I know is that he is now running his G3258 Prime stable at 4500 MHz and is very happy with his $70 CPU.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yep ...... 1Hp Chiller























I saw the temperature....
I was gonna ask....
But never did I think it was this....


----------



## tripledub

Thanks unclewebb, I'll check it out when I get home!


----------



## TopicClocker

My Battlefield 4 Multiplayer video is almost up, I may end up dual booting Windows 8 and seeing if the game performance is any different some time this week or next week.


----------



## Themisseble

Did you have any problems with loading maps?

what about watch dogs?





compare it to this


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Did you have any problems with loading maps?
> 
> what about watch dogs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compare it to this


From the OP.
Quote:


> Watch_Dogs doesn't run too well, suffering from similar problems and frames ranging from 18-30fps, bare in mind this game has been running notoriously bad for PC Gamers of all hardware configs.
> 
> It could be likely that these games rely heavily on multi-threading, and various games are taking a step in this direction with the introduction of the next generation consoles, Watch_Dogs from my performance thread analysis didn't gain much if anything at all from the fourth core/thread strangely enough.


----------



## Themisseble

I only wanted to see how much faster is it. So about 50-70% faster? while FX was at stock and your pentium at 4.6/4.4Ghz?


----------



## TopicClocker

Battlefield 4 video processing.
Will post it and add it to the OP when it's finished.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> I only wanted to see how much faster is it. So about 50-70% faster? while FX was at stock and your pentium at 4.6/4.4Ghz?


From the video you can see he is getting 34fps-40+, and I said 18-30fps.


----------



## Themisseble

i think he got about 45 avg fps.
while minimum around 85-90% faster, avg 50%+


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> i think he got about 45 avg fps.
> while minimum around 85-90% faster, avg 50%+


Ok


----------



## TopicClocker

Battlefield 4 Multiplayer video up now.





Windows 7 64Bit, Windows 8.1 64Bit is supposedly faster for this game.
6GB DDR3 1333MHz, running at 1436MHz.


----------



## TopicClocker

No MSI Afterburner as it was refusing to work with Battlefield 4, however fraps is in the top left.


----------



## TopicClocker

The frame-rate drops are CPU-bound, not GPU.


----------



## TopicClocker

Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag up next, a video of a fort infiltration.
And also Firefall.


----------



## 1iwilly

64p on a small map really takes a toll on this cpu but it is still very playable, were you playing on ultra? any AA?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1iwilly*
> 
> 64p on a small map really takes a toll on this cpu but it is still very playable, were you playing on ultra? any AA?


Ultra, no AA to ensure CPU it's CPU bound.


----------



## 1iwilly

yeah I was running the same but with windows 8.1, I'm going to try turning on some aa tonight and see.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1iwilly*
> 
> 64p on a small map really takes a toll on this cpu but it is still very playable, were you playing on ultra? any AA?


BF4 is a crummy game neways.. This CPU is great for Doom..999fps


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Ok


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Ok







No FX 4300 is not that bad in Watchdogs

very impressive that pentium can manage BF4 that good...

how much frames you loose with Shadowplay?


----------



## Imoutohunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tripledub*
> 
> I have the same problem using a Gigabyte (http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4731#ov). I updated to the latest BIOS, which is F6, that states on the Gigabyte website that it is updated to overclock K series chips. I am unable to change the multiplier in BIOS. The only thing it would let me do is overclock using the Gigabyte Auto Tune Utility, which I was able to get a 3.9ghz at 1.2V.
> 
> I am totally new to overclocking, so it is very possible that I'm doing something wrong lol. Any help would be appreciated. The reason I am stumped is because a reviewer of the G3258 on Newegg claims to have reached 4.6 with this exact combo. I'm only out $97 for the combo ($87 after rebate) so it's not a huge deal, but I'd like to get more out of it I could!


You're going to need to wait for a Gigabyte BIOS update. My Board, the B85-HD3 just got a BIOS update that removed the VCore limit. Unfortunately, I got a ****ty cpu and I can only get up to 4.2 GHz on 1.4V. I rather run it at 3.9Ghz at 1.2V which was the old limit.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No FX 4300 is not that bad in Watchdogs
> 
> very impressive that pentium can manage BF4 that good...
> 
> how much frames you loose with Shadowplay?


I haven't really checked, I've noticed with games which have high frame-rates, say 70fps, I could lose 5fps or so, I'll have to do a bench with and without shadowplay.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I haven't really checked, I've noticed with games which have high frame-rates, say 70fps, I could lose 5fps or so, I'll have to do a bench with and without shadowplay.


it is really interesting that pentium G3258 can handle BF4 just fine, but it cant Watchdogs... I dont think that watchdogs is more optimized than BF4. Maybe watchdogs demand more integer power and BF4 more FPU....


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No FX 4300 is not that bad in Watchdogs


He's not using an FX 4300 in the video you posted,
but an Intel core i5 3570K @4.2Ghz.


----------



## Themisseble

- we were talking about this.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> He's not using an FX 4300 in the video you posted,
> but an Intel core i5 3570K @4.2Ghz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - we were talking about this.


That's true, but how comes you posted the i5 video?


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> That's true, but how comes you posted the i5 video?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> That's true, but how comes you posted the i5 video?


just for comparison - and also i3 haswell is working great in watchdogs


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> just for comparison - and also i3 haswell is working great in watchdogs


That i5 video was GPU bound, the 760 had 4X MSAA applied killing it's frames.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Hey all, I just got my 2nd G3258 installed today and I'm very pleased with this one. Clocked @ 4.7GHz and 4Hrs prime95 28.5 stable, temps reached 80c max (hovers around 70-75 most of the time) in a 26c ambient. When it arrived the first thing I did was check the batch# and low and behold it was exactly the same batch as my other chip...







at this point I was thinking it certainly wouldn't better the OC of the 1st chip but just goes to show batch# really means nothing, all chips are different.

For the same voltage 1st chip can hit 4.5GHz and new chip can hit 4.7GHz so very pleased with it.







This is a summer OC aswell so 4.8/4.9 may be possible in the colder months. Not really interested in pushing it to 90c so will probably stick with 4.7GHz maybe push for 4.8 later depending on gaming temps.

I'm going to do some game testing shortly and see if the RSOD rears it's head again like with my first chip (adding .03 vcore solved it for that chip when gaming after I had found stability with prime95).


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Hi flamin9_t00l, thanks for filling out the form, just to notify you I made a revised spreadsheet, your previous results still exist in another table.
> (I broke the spreadsheet and created a new one)


Hey topic, just tried to fill in the owners form again and it has put my info in the old spreadsheet, do I need to fill in the table or something? thx


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> Hey all, I just got my 2nd G3258 installed today and I'm very pleased with this one. Clocked @ 4.7GHz and 4Hrs prime95 28.5 stable, temps reached 80c max (hovers around 70-75 most of the time) in a 26c ambient. When it arrived the first thing I did was check the batch# and low and behold it was exactly the same batch as my other chip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at this point I was thinking it certainly wouldn't better the OC of the 1st chip but just goes to show batch# really means nothing, all chips are different.
> 
> For the same voltage 1st chip can hit 4.5GHz and new chip can hit 4.7GHz so very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a summer OC aswell so 4.8/4.9 may be possible in the colder months. Not really interested in pushing it to 90c so will probably stick with 4.7GHz maybe push for 4.8 later depending on gaming temps.
> 
> I'm going to do some game testing shortly and see if the RSOD rears it's head again like with my first chip (adding .03 vcore solved it for that chip when gaming after I had found stability with prime95).


Sweet, good to hear!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> Hey topic, just tried to fill in the owners form again and it has put my info in the old spreadsheet, do I need to fill in the table or something? thx


Oh sorry about that, I seem to have forgotten to update the form link, I'll update the OP now.
Here's the new form.


----------



## TopicClocker

Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag video up now.




I infiltrate a fort and do a bit of sailing.
The same settings as my original video, however I've overclocked my card to 1320MHz.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

What motherboard are you guys using? I might pick one of these up just for something to fool with since I've got a PSU and RAM just sitting idle but not sure what mobo to get to overclock it. I don't want to buy a $100+ Z97 mobo and I know you can OC this with H mobos


----------



## mehanizm

*HardwareDecoder*, Asus H81M-A, G3258, 4500 Mhz, 1.2 V, stable.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehanizm*
> 
> *HardwareDecoder*, Asus H81M-A, G3258, 4500 Mhz, 1.2 V, stable.


Does that one have unlocked voltage? I kind of really want unlocked voltage...


----------



## fateswarm

Non-Z97/Z87 boards than can Overclock the Pentium-K http://www.overclock.net/t/1500423/non-z97-z87-boards-than-can-overclock-the-pentium-k-g3258/0_100


----------



## MacClipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Does that one have unlocked voltage? I kind of really want unlocked voltage...


No worries, no artificially low limit... definitely goes beyond 1.20V. How much it eventually clocks will depend more on your draw of the silicon lottery.

Click!

HTH


----------



## fateswarm

Mainly the low end gigabytes appear to have the 1.2v thing.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacClipper*
> 
> No worries, no artificially low limit... definitely goes beyond 1.20V. How much it eventually clocks will depend more on your draw of the silicon lottery.
> 
> Click!
> 
> HTH


thank you +rep

Now to decide which of the "open box" from amazon to take the risk on.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00ESETQOK/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1406364253&sr=8-1&keywords=h81m-a&condition=used

I normally wouldn't buy open box stuff (i'm looking at you newegg) but from amazon if it is jacked up somehow it will be free/easy to return it.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

What is the TJmax on these things anyway?

I kind of want to build a tiny Matx rig with one of these just for the hell of it but i'd like a better than stock HS that will fit too

Also does this chip need delidded ?


----------



## mehanizm

*HardwareDecoder*,
"H81M-A BIOS 2001 and BIOS updater
Support Intel® Pentium® Anniversary Edition CPU (G3258)"


CPU without delidding


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Awesome

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehanizm*
> 
> *HardwareDecoder*,
> "H81M-A BIOS 2001 and BIOS updater
> Support Intel® Pentium® Anniversary Edition CPU (G3258)"
> 
> 
> CPU without delidding


----------



## HardwareDecoder

So My last question then is, Do I need to apply the 2001 Update before this mobo will boot w/ a G3258 or will I be able to boot up w/ a G3258 and Flash the bios via USB ?


----------



## mehanizm

*HardwareDecoder*, i did before with my old G3420.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> thank you +rep
> 
> Now to decide which of the "open box" from amazon to take the risk on.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00ESETQOK/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1406364253&sr=8-1&keywords=h81m-a&condition=used
> 
> I normally wouldn't buy open box stuff (i'm looking at you newegg) but from amazon if it is jacked up somehow it will be free/easy to return it.


I don't think any board without vrm cooling is a god idea..

this will still be pulling near 100 watts after the OC.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehanizm*
> 
> *HardwareDecoder*, i did before with my old G3420.


Welcome!

Holy crap that's a good chip you have!


----------



## mehanizm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> I don't think any board without vrm cooling is a god idea..
> 
> this will still be pulling near 100 watts after the OC.


Thanks for idea, 60x60 for vrm cooling.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehanizm*
> 
> Thanks for idea, 60x60 for vrm cooling.


Nice, I don't have a fan that small but I'll use a 120mm or something. excited to get the parts for this rig should be here tuesday.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Nice, I don't have a fan that small but I'll use a 120mm or something. excited to get the parts for this rig should be here tuesday.


you could cut your own heatsink from old intel amd stock cooling blocks using a dremel bit...

you don't need a dremel.. just buy the bit, and attach it to a power drill..

Then once you get it down to size.. cut the fins off where the holes will be drilled.. drill the holes.. and bolt it.. ur done..


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> you could cut your own heatsink from old intel amd stock cooling blocks using a dremel bit...
> 
> you don't need a dremel.. just buy the bit, and attach it to a power drill..
> 
> Then once you get it down to size.. cut the fins off where the holes will be drilled.. drill the holes.. and bolt it.. ur done..


Drill holes in the mobo lol? if anything i'd buy the stick on heatsinks. But, I don't think ill do anything other than a fan for a $43 mobo.


----------



## Jugurnot

Hey there quick question, anyone had a chance to oc this chip in an msi z97n gaming board? How is the bios interface?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Drill holes in the mobo lol? if anything i'd buy the stick on heatsinks. But, I don't think ill do anything other than a fan for a $43 mobo.


no u drill holes in the heatsink.. the mobo holes are already there i'm pretty sure


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hey there quick question, anyone had a chance to oc this chip in an msi z97n gaming board? How is the bios interface?


it's fine.. go for it.. click bios 4 probably ,like all the other z97s


----------



## TopicClocker

Battlefield 4 Multiplayer and Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag sea and fortress gameplay added to the OP, I'll be uploading Borderlands 2 today and Firefall.


----------



## TPCbench

Anyone here using a Z97 board with 4 power phases only for the CPU ?

There are budget constraints and I might not be able to afford the Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5

Here are the alternative boards I'm looking at

ASUS Z97M Plus

ASRock Z97 Fatal1ty Killer
http://hardocp.com/article/2014/07/02/asrock_fatal1ty_z97_killer_lga_1150_motherboard_review/
http://www.thinkcomputers.org/asrock-fatal1ty-z97-killer-motherboard-review/
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/ASRock-Fatal1ty-Z97-Killer-Motherboard/1854

ASRock Z97 Pro 4

Gigabyte GA-Z97-D3H
http://www.modders-inc.com/gigabyte-z97-d3h-motherboard-review/

What do you guys think ?

Pentium G3258 is already available here and I just need to decide on the board









Thanks


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Anyone here using a Z97 board with 4 power phases only for the CPU ?
> 
> There are budget constraints and I might not be able to afford the Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5
> 
> Here are the alternative boards I'm looking at
> 
> ASUS Z97M Plus
> 
> ASRock Z97 Fatal1ty Killer
> http://hardocp.com/article/2014/07/02/asrock_fatal1ty_z97_killer_lga_1150_motherboard_review/
> http://www.thinkcomputers.org/asrock-fatal1ty-z97-killer-motherboard-review/
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/ASRock-Fatal1ty-Z97-Killer-Motherboard/1854
> 
> ASRock Z97 Pro 4
> 
> Gigabyte GA-Z97-D3H
> http://www.modders-inc.com/gigabyte-z97-d3h-motherboard-review/
> 
> What do you guys think ?
> 
> Pentium G3258 is already available here and I just need to decide on the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I would go for the Asrock Z97 Fatal1ty Killer, in fact I very nearly did over the Asus Maximus board I have now. It looks the part (if you like red and fatal1ity branding) and had all of the features I was after when choosing... although I was going for a red theme anyway. It has support for both M.2 and SATAExpress, isolated audio pcb and good lan etc, sounds like a solid overclocker with good performance to match aswell.

Back to Pentium K performance, I have just ran the CPC Benchmarks on the Z97 rig and the score has blown my mind, absolutely amazing score for a 40 quid CPU.

Pentium G3258 @ 4.7GHz


Just to compare the following scores are from a Q6600 rig at stock and OC'd to 3.6GHz (The system this rig has replaced).

Q6600 @ 3.6GHz Results:

Image editing: 1248 points.
Video encoding: 1949 points.
Multitasking testing: 1108 points.
Overall score: 1435 points.

Q6600 @ Stock 2.4GHz Results:

Image editing: 831 points.
Video encoding: 1282 points.
Multitasking testing: 768 points.
Overall score: 960 points.

The difference between the two is beyond night and day with this benchmark and alot of it down to the sheer brute force of the single-threaded performance... outstanding.









If any of you guys would like to run it:

http://www.spodesabode.com/page/spodemark

Use the 2nd download link as the dennis publishing link is down.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Battlefield 4 Multiplayer and Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag sea and fortress gameplay added to the OP, I'll be uploading Borderlands 2 today and Firefall.


The assassins creed footage you posted earlier infiltrating a fort and at sea had very nice fps @ 60+ the majority of the time. I'm guessing the dips to mid 40's on the rare occasion would improve if you weren't recording.

I have been testing Crysis 3 today although AMD DVR is not working great yet, so haven't been recording (it works but it's very jumpy on my rig and also does not record RTSS OSD which is a mahoosive shame).









So, Crysis 3 indoors is perfect nice smooth gameplay at max grapics settings but when you come to an open outdoor area with lots of vegetation the fps suffers a lot and the game requires more cores. Framerate drops to low-mid 30's and this is with a Powercolor PCS+ R9 290. Drop down to high/medium settings is the same story mid 30's so defo CPU limited. Still just about playable in these areas but more cores would see a nicer experience... if only the Pentium had HT.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Anyone here using a Z97 board with 4 power phases only for the CPU ?
> 
> There are budget constraints and I might not be able to afford the Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5
> 
> Here are the alternative boards I'm looking at
> 
> ASUS Z97M Plus
> 
> ASRock Z97 Fatal1ty Killer
> http://hardocp.com/article/2014/07/02/asrock_fatal1ty_z97_killer_lga_1150_motherboard_review/
> http://www.thinkcomputers.org/asrock-fatal1ty-z97-killer-motherboard-review/
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/ASRock-Fatal1ty-Z97-Killer-Motherboard/1854
> 
> ASRock Z97 Pro 4
> 
> Gigabyte GA-Z97-D3H
> http://www.modders-inc.com/gigabyte-z97-d3h-motherboard-review/
> 
> What do you guys think ?
> 
> Pentium G3258 is already available here and I just need to decide on the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


If you're gonna drop the money for z97 board... I'd say, you might as well go for the 4690k... because if you calculate the performance to price ratio, the g3258 won't really come out ahead @ the prices in your country.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> I would go for the Asrock Z97 Fatal1ty Killer, in fact I very nearly did over the Asus Maximus board I have now. It looks the part (if you like red and fatal1ity branding) and had all of the features I was after when choosing... although I was going for a red theme anyway. It has support for both M.2 and SATAExpress, isolated audio pcb and good lan etc, sounds like a solid overclocker with good performance to match aswell.
> 
> Back to Pentium K performance, I have just ran the CPC Benchmarks on the Z97 rig and the score has blown my mind, absolutely amazing score for a 40 quid CPU.
> 
> Pentium G3258 @ 4.7GHz
> 
> 
> Just to compare the following scores are from a Q6600 rig at stock and OC'd to 3.6GHz (The system this rig has replaced).
> 
> Q6600 @ 3.6GHz Results:
> 
> Image editing: 1248 points.
> Video encoding: 1949 points.
> Multitasking testing: 1108 points.
> Overall score: 1435 points.
> 
> Q6600 @ Stock 2.4GHz Results:
> 
> Image editing: 831 points.
> Video encoding: 1282 points.
> Multitasking testing: 768 points.
> Overall score: 960 points.
> 
> The difference between the two is beyond night and day with this benchmark and alot of it *down to the sheer brute force of the single-threaded performance... outstanding.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you guys would like to run it:
> 
> http://www.spodesabode.com/page/spodemark
> 
> Use the 2nd download link as the dennis publishing link is down.


Wow!
I definitely need to get my cooler on this!
I hope I can hit 4.6GHz at 1.35v.

The single-threaded performance is phenomenal!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> The assassins creed footage you posted earlier infiltrating a fort and at sea had very nice fps @ 60+ the majority of the time. I'm guessing the dips to mid 40's on the rare occasion would improve if you weren't recording.
> 
> I have been testing Crysis 3 today although AMD DVR is not working great yet, so haven't been recording (it works but it's very jumpy on my rig and also does not record RTSS OSD which is a mahoosive shame).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Crysis 3 indoors is perfect nice smooth gameplay at max grapics settings but when you come to an open outdoor area with lots of vegetation the fps suffers a lot and the game requires more cores. Framerate drops to low-mid 30's and this is with a Powercolor PCS+ R9 290. Drop down to high/medium settings is the same story mid 30's so defo CPU limited. Still just about playable in these areas but more cores would see a nicer experience... *if only the Pentium had HT*.


For real, even if it was a tri-core without HT I'm sure it would be intensely close to an i5 in gaming performance.
So that's three notable multi-thread intense games, Crysis 3, Star Citizen and Watch Dogs.
Hell of a chip for what it does and costs though, it almost outdoes my Phenom II in everything, where it doesn't is the games which want more threads and relys heavily on them, and there's not too many of them at the moment, the Assassin's Creed IV performance is likely one of the biggest performance boosts I've gotten in games yet, alongside emulators, the way how ACIV ran completely blew my mind, I couldn't believe it.

The emulation performance is simply outrageous, this is likely the best and most affordable chip you can get for emulation for this price, there's nothing quite like it for the cost, previously you had to get a Quad Core K chip if you wanted high performance in emulators!


----------



## Condition

G3258 @ 4.2Ghz 1.2vcore on stock cooler. 1333Mhz memory OC to 1400Mhz. All on a GA-B85N mITX board with F5 BIOS. Voltage locked at 1.2V...I'm wondering if there's a way to unlock that...probably not though...


----------



## TopicClocker

Firefall video up now!


----------



## TopicClocker

Borderlands 2 is next, I've got the video in three parts, I'll upload the shortest one first and do the longer ones throughout the day.
I think I'm going to be trying out Battlefield 4 today on Windows 8.1 and recording footage and uploading it possibly for tomorrow.

I'll be sure to include my benchmark graphs.


----------



## TopicClocker

Who's interested in some ArcheAge?








(CryEngine 3 Sandbox MMORPG, I think it should give the Pentium some serious stress!)

I'm also downloading League of Legends.


----------



## TopicClocker

A short clip of Borderlands 2 in Sanctuary, more and longer footage to come.




All settings maxed except PhysX which is on Low (I had lower GPU utilization with it on for some reason)
It's not much but I thought I might aswell upload something in the meantime demonstrating the frame-rate in an area of the game, whilst I upload the larger and longer footage.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> I don't think any board without vrm cooling is a god idea..


No. It's a very good idea if the mosfets are very high quality and enough in quantity to not care what current you use. That of course is not true for most low end boards like those H81.

Though in the case of the pentium-k the power requirements are so low that probably anything with 6 phases or more can be naked safely.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> No. It's a very good idea if the mosfets are very high quality and enough in quantity to not care what current you use. That of course is not true for most low end boards like those H81.
> 
> Though in the case of the pentium-k the power requirements are so low that probably anything with 6 phases or more can be naked safely.


There fates goes again with the phases...









as soon as you plug a cpu into one of fates motherboard, it automagically goes to 100% load forever... no wonder he needs all dem phases..


----------



## TopicClocker

A longer video demonstrating how the G3258 at 4.4GHz handles Borderlands 2, the frames were really impressive.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> There fates goes again with the phases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as soon as you plug a cpu into one of fates motherboard, it automagically goes to 100% load forever... no wonder he needs all dem phases..


'
Do you have an argument? Or only roll eye emoticons and sarcasm. Because explain to us how a Pentium-K is going to burn a low current-capacity motherboard or how a series of IR3550s is going to overheat without cooling.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> So, Crysis 3 indoors is perfect nice smooth gameplay at max grapics settings but when you come to an open outdoor area with lots of vegetation the fps suffers a lot and the game requires more cores. Framerate drops to low-mid 30's and this is with a Powercolor PCS+ R9 290. Drop down to high/medium settings is the same story mid 30's so defo CPU limited. Still just about playable in these areas but more cores would see a nicer experience... if only the Pentium had HT.


I think you are referring to "Welcome to the Jungle" part of Crysis 3

It also happens to my A10-5800K + GTX 750 Ti, when the camera view is on the grass, the GPU usage drops to ~60% and CPU usage goes up to ~99%. It happens when I use HIGH System Spec or VERY HIGH System Spec

Lowering down to MEDIUM System Spec increases performance, GPU usage returns to ~99% and CPU usage is ~70%. If you manually set the graphic detail, I think it's the Object Quality that causes it.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> I think you are referring to "Welcome to the Jungle" part of Crysis 3
> 
> It also happens to my A10-5800K + GTX 750 Ti, when the camera view is on the grass, the GPU usage drops to ~60% and CPU usage goes up to ~99%. It happens when I use HIGH System Spec or VERY HIGH System Spec
> 
> Lowering down to MEDIUM System Spec increases performance, GPU usage returns to ~99% and CPU usage is ~70%. If you manually set the graphic detail, I think it's the Object Quality that causes it.


Hmm that reminds me, when I tried someone's Phenom II 955 machine with Crysis 3 the same thing happened, the GPU usage plummeted and with it the frame-rate.
It's possibly a demanding scene if that's the case.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> I think you are referring to "Welcome to the Jungle" part of Crysis 3
> 
> It also happens to my A10-5800K + GTX 750 Ti, when the camera view is on the grass, the GPU usage drops to ~60% and CPU usage goes up to ~99%. It happens when I use HIGH System Spec or VERY HIGH System Spec
> 
> Lowering down to MEDIUM System Spec increases performance, GPU usage returns to ~99% and CPU usage is ~70%. If you manually set the graphic detail, I think it's the Object Quality that causes it.


Is "Welcome to the Jungle" when you have just upgraded your nano suit for the first time and go outdoors just before you hack the mines? I can remember there was choppy framerates there aswell. There have been quite a few areas (all outdoor with dense foliage) that the CPU has struggled with and been completely maxed out 100%, another example of it is when you go outdoors to where there are lots of trains buried in the grass when your nanosuit has been blocked and you meet the aliens for the first time (I forget their name lol... just remembered the ceph). Changing through all medium to all high/very high makes no difference to the framerate and I'm using an R9 290 to deal with the graphics. I'm certain with more cores this issue would be sorted.


----------



## emeritoaugusto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Anyone here using a Z97 board with 4 power phases only for the CPU ?
> 
> There are budget constraints and I might not be able to afford the Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5
> 
> Here are the alternative boards I'm looking at
> 
> ASUS Z97M Plus
> 
> ASRock Z97 Fatal1ty Killer
> http://hardocp.com/article/2014/07/02/asrock_fatal1ty_z97_killer_lga_1150_motherboard_review/
> http://www.thinkcomputers.org/asrock-fatal1ty-z97-killer-motherboard-review/
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/ASRock-Fatal1ty-Z97-Killer-Motherboard/1854
> 
> ASRock Z97 Pro 4
> 
> Gigabyte GA-Z97-D3H
> http://www.modders-inc.com/gigabyte-z97-d3h-motherboard-review/
> 
> What do you guys think ?
> 
> Pentium G3258 is already available here and I just need to decide on the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I have 2 asrock motherboards:
asrock b85 pro4.- I can´t activate c&1 voltage saving state. I´ll try again later.
I can oc up to 4.7ghz

asrock z97 extreme3.-
I can oc up to 4.7ghz


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Wow!
> I definitely need to get my cooler on this!
> I hope I can hit 4.6GHz at 1.35v.


Sounds like a possibility if you're fully stable @ 4.4ghz/1.25v provided you don't hit the wall @ 4.5/4.6. What cooler are you going to use?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> The single-threaded performance is phenomenal!
> For real, even if it was a tri-core without HT I'm sure it would be intensely close to an i5 in gaming performance.
> So that's three notable multi-thread intense games, Crysis 3, Star Citizen and Watch Dogs.
> Hell of a chip for what it does and costs though, it almost outdoes my Phenom II in everything, where it doesn't is the games which want more threads and relys heavily on them, and there's not too many of them at the moment, the Assassin's Creed IV performance is likely one of the biggest performance boosts I've gotten in games yet, alongside emulators, the way how ACIV ran completely blew my mind, I couldn't believe it.
> 
> The emulation performance is simply outrageous, this is likely the best and most affordable chip you can get for emulation for this price, there's nothing quite like it for the cost, previously you had to get a Quad Core K chip if you wanted high performance in emulators!


ACIV runs better on my Z97 rig compared to my heavily watercooled hexa core machine with Xfire R9's thanks to a combination of the single-threaded brilliance of the G3258 and the poor Xfire performance of the game on that rig also.

Haven't messed around with emulation for years, I used to like to play the old megadrive and snes era games, road rash 2 was a favourite from my youth. Good to see the more demanding emulators running well on a cpu at this price point.


----------



## Themisseble

Topic Clocker

did you do minecraft benchmark.. minecraft is very weird and sometimes very CPU intensive
http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/74637-minecraft-cpu-benchmarking-weirdest-bench-test-ever/


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> I think you are referring to "Welcome to the Jungle" part of Crysis 3
> 
> It also happens to my A10-5800K + GTX 750 Ti, when the camera view is on the grass, the GPU usage drops to ~60% and CPU usage goes up to ~99%. It happens when I use HIGH System Spec or VERY HIGH System Spec
> 
> Lowering down to MEDIUM System Spec increases performance, GPU usage returns to ~99% and CPU usage is ~70%. If you manually set the graphic detail, I think it's the Object Quality that causes it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> Is "Welcome to the Jungle" when you have just upgraded your nano suit for the first time and go outdoors just before you hack the mines? I can remember there was choppy framerates there aswell. There have been quite a few areas (all outdoor with dense foliage) that the CPU has struggled with and been completely maxed out 100%, another example of it is when you go outdoors to where there are lots of trains buried in the grass when your nanosuit has been blocked and you meet the aliens for the first time (I forget their name lol... just remembered the ceph). Changing through all medium to all high/very high makes no difference to the framerate and I'm using an R9 290 to deal with the graphics. I'm certain with more cores this issue would be sorted.


Yeah, that's it

There is a large open field with grass swaying and you need to hide behind wrecked trains because there is a tower with a long-range cannon


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Yeah, that's it
> 
> There is a large open field with grass swaying and you need to hide behind wrecked trains because there is a tower with a long-range cannon


Firstly thanks for the info about object detail, gave me something else to play with during the following testing.









I have ran more Crysis 3 tests today with both my rigs, one is X58 platform with 6C/12T using only a single R9 290 (Xfire disabled) @ 1000MHz core clock, the other is the G3258 rig with single R9 290 @ same clocks.

The hex core rig was smooth as butter in the same areas where the G3258 rig struggled. The FPS was about 5-10fps quicker using the rig with more cores. The game for sure likes more cores in these areas where the dual struggles and clock for clock the hexa CPU is a lot slower.

Turning object detail down to medium did help the G3258 machine a little specifically in the area you mentioned but made little to no difference in other areas where the framerate was getting choppy. The gameplay experience was night and day between the two systems with regards to smooth framerates.


----------



## cardboardbox

Hey guys, just registered to ask this question:

Did I get bad G3258 for OC or am I missing something?

Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H updated to f11b bios
Not sure the exact ram but its Corsair 1600
Zalman CNPS10X HSF

I need to do one more test but this is all I can get so far:

3.8 ghz at 1.15v. Temps are fine but at 3.9 ghz I cant boot into windows. I've raised voltage all the way up to 1.3v but still cant boot at 3.9 ghz.

I need to test if 3.8 ghz works at stock voltage, or whatever auto is, I guess thats not really stock?

Is it worth it to try a different G3258 or could it perhaps be my mobo that is limiting me? Or am I doing something else wrong?


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Topic Clocker
> 
> did you do minecraft benchmark.. minecraft is very weird and sometimes very CPU intensive
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/74637-minecraft-cpu-benchmarking-weirdest-bench-test-ever/


+1 minecraft for CPU test will be great


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cardboardbox*
> 
> Hey guys, just registered to ask this question:
> 
> Did I get bad G3258 for OC or am I missing something?
> 
> Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H updated to f11b bios
> Not sure the exact ram but its Corsair 1600
> Zalman CNPS10X HSF
> 
> I need to do one more test but this is all I can get so far:
> 
> 3.8 ghz at 1.15v. Temps are fine but at 3.9 ghz I cant boot into windows. I've raised voltage all the way up to 1.3v but still cant boot at 3.9 ghz.
> 
> I need to test if 3.8 ghz works at stock voltage, or whatever auto is, I guess thats not really stock?
> 
> Is it worth it to try a different G3258 or could it perhaps be my mobo that is limiting me? Or am I doing something else wrong?


Welcome!

Wow that's really odd, I haven't heard of a single chip that couldn't do 4GHz.
In your bios is there a way how to monitor your voltages to see if they''re running at the voltage you set?
And another thing is your Input or Eventual Voltage, what are they set to? I believe you might need to raise them slightly if they're too low, they can help you boot into Windows, and there's a couple more voltage settings including uncore.

I can point you to this guide, it's packed with information!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*
> 
> +1 minecraft for CPU test will be great


Sure.

I've got quite a few games to test and likely more, on my list currently there's:
League of Legends
TERA
Minecraft
Guild Wars 2 (More comprehensive)
ArcheAge

My other Borderlands 2 video uploaded awhile ago, I'll post it when I can.


----------



## cardboardbox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Wow that's really odd, I haven't heard of a single chip that couldn't do 4GHz.
> In your bios is there a way how to monitor your voltages to see if they''re running at the voltage you set?
> And another thing is your Input or Eventual Voltage, what are they set to? I believe you might need to raise them slightly if they're too low, they can help you boot into Windows, and there's a couple more voltage settings including uncore.
> 
> I can point you to this guide, it's packed with information!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide


thanks for the guide. I tried to follow some of it and was able to do a little better by using these settings:

VRIN: normal
VRIN override: 1.73
Vcore: 1.225
Ring: 1.125
Uncore Freq 39

This allowed me to get up to 4.4 ghz. I went to 4.5 with Vcore at 1.25v but then backed off to hopefully lower temps a tiny bit and have less fan noise. I think I'll go back to 4.5 ghz, its a nice number.









Strangely, when I change my cpu fan from normal to silent in the bios, the temps dont go up at all but it is much quieter.

thanks for the help


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I've got quite a few games to test and likely more, on my list currently there's:
> League of Legends
> TERA
> Minecraft
> Guild Wars 2 (More comprehensive)
> ArcheAge
> 
> My other Borderlands 2 video uploaded awhile ago, I'll post it when I can.










Which cooling r u using in this g3258 system?


----------



## TopicClocker

Borderlands 2 Part 2 G3258 4.4GHz, I forgot to post this.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cardboardbox*
> 
> thanks for the guide. I tried to follow some of it and was able to do a little better by using these settings:
> 
> VRIN: normal
> VRIN override: 1.73
> Vcore: 1.225
> Ring: 1.125
> Uncore Freq 39
> 
> This allowed me to get up to 4.4 ghz. I went to 4.5 with Vcore at 1.25v but then backed off to hopefully lower temps a tiny bit and have less fan noise. I think I'll go back to 4.5 ghz, its a nice number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely, when I change my cpu fan from normal to silent in the bios, the temps dont go up at all but it is much quieter.
> 
> thanks for the help


No problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which cooling r u using in this g3258 system?


Stock cooler, switching to the cooler I had on the Phenom II after I get my paste.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Borderlands 2 Part 2 G3258 4.4GHz, I forgot to post this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem.
> Stock cooler, switching to the cooler I had on the Phenom II after I get my paste.


Thx for the new borderlands video









About cooling when u get it on this pentium beast try to reach something like this cuz it's VERY easy with custom cooling, here some reference, we r on the club of performance/U$S so more MHZ without effort sounds quite cool to me.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*
> 
> Thx for the new borderlands video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About cooling when u get it on this pentium beast try to reach something like this cuz it's VERY easy with custom cooling, here some reference, we r on the club of performance/U$S so more MHZ without effort sounds quite cool to me.


No problem.
I can give it a shot but I don't think my chip is the greatest overclocker, I'm nearing stability at 4.6GHz on 1.3v, I might need to give it 0.020-0.025mv more, hopefully I'll be able to reach 4.7GHz at 1.35v on my cooler.

I'm going to be using my Artic Freezer 7 Pro Rev 2.0, which should be sufficient for the G3258, hopefully it should drop my temps 10-20c on load at it's current voltage and give me more headroom 1.35v.


----------



## TopicClocker

Firefall on Windows 7 (2nd part of the first video)






Battlefield 4 on Windows 8.1 (760 Hawk at 1320MHz)


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> No problem.
> I can give it a shot but I don't think my chip is the greatest overclocker, I'm nearing stability at 4.6GHz on 1.3v, I might need to give it 0.020-0.025mv more, hopefully I'll be able to reach 4.7GHz at 1.35v on my cooler.
> 
> I'm going to be using my Artic Freezer 7 Pro Rev 2.0, which should be sufficient for the G3258, hopefully it should drop my temps 10-20c on load at it's current voltage and give me more headroom 1.35v.


You don't need to hurry to do it with the stock cooler, but I'm sure u'll have room to do it with the NEW COOLER so just wait a bit more to get that final boost, 4.7 ghz it's not crazy and u'll get it with that more mV like u said. 4.7 ghz is going to be sexy!


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*
> 
> You don't need to hurry to do it with the stock cooler, but I'm sure u'll have room to do it with the NEW COOLER so just wait a bit more to get that final boost, 4.7 ghz it's not crazy and u'll get it with that more mV like u said. 4.7 ghz is going to be sexy!


Oh I'm not hurrying, I was just experimenting with the overclocking.


----------



## TopicClocker

ArcheAge kicks off in half an hour, hopefully it runs well.
I've got a Saints Row 3 footage on the G3258, I'll be prepping a frame-rate graph for it and a few other games tomorrow.
I also have more Firefall footage, at 4.4GHz I believe I'm encountering bottle necking in heavily crowded areas on max settings.


----------



## TopicClocker

I forgot to mention, I'm adding 4GB more ram to my system and in most of my new tests I'll be running my 760 Hawk at 1320MHz, you may have already noticed this from the Rivatuner OSD in my latest videos.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I forgot to mention, I'm adding 4GB more ram to my system and in most of my new tests I'll be running my 760 Hawk at 1320MHz, you may have already noticed this from the Rivatuner OSD in my latest videos.


The fabled 8GB ram?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> The fabled 8GB ram?


Nope, 10GB now.
Which happens to have ruined my Windows 8.1 dual boot installation.


----------



## TopicClocker

MOTHER OF GOD, I'VE NEVER SEEN SO MANY PLAYERS IN ALL MY MMO GAMING LIFE!
LORD HELP THE SERVERS.

I'M NOT EXAGGERATING.


----------



## TopicClocker

That video needs to get uploaded, ASAP, I cant believe this.


----------



## fateswarm

I bet it's not wow. That thing is dying.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Not trying to derail the thread, but I'm doing a down grade and I need some numbers.

How does your Phenom X4 clock? What cooling? What mobo?

I'm trying to downgrade to a Phenom X4 965BE and hopefully it won't be that much of a down grade once OCed.


----------



## jason387

A drowngrade from what?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

The i5 2400.


----------



## jason387

In games a massive difference.


----------



## By-Tor

I'm a big AMD fan and have been since the K6 days, but with AMD now putting it's money and time into APU's (that I'm not totally sold on) I am looking at moving over to Intel with the release of Broadwell next year if AMD doesn't release a next gen. CPU to the FX series.

I don't know much about OCing Intel processors and I'm a little stuck on how much motherboard the upcoming Broadwell will take to OC into the mid to high 4ghz range or even 5ghz. I'm looking at just replacing my 8350/Asus Sabertooth MB and dropping the Intel parts into my sig rig.

I love the AMD version of the Asus Sabertooth MB and looking to pickup the Z97 Intel version of the Sabertooth and this little Pentium dual core processor until Broadwell is released.

Will the Sabertooth do well at OCing with Broadwell?

Thanks


----------



## C-BuZz

Great topic man. What are you using to record the footage without the massive performance hit from fraps?

Mem seems happy @ 2600 cas 10


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Not trying to derail the thread, but I'm doing a down grade and I need some numbers.
> 
> How does your Phenom X4 clock? What cooling? What mobo?
> 
> I'm trying to downgrade to a Phenom X4 965BE and hopefully it won't be that much of a down grade once OCed.


Nah no problem.

I got it to clock to 3.9GHz at 1.485v, and 4GHz at 1.52v, 4GHz eventually became too hot and would lead to throttling if it was stressed too hard, I could run 4GHz for my Watch Dogs performance analysis as the ambient temps were lower to cope with the heat.
I couldn't do it for this thread as the throttling would likely affect my test results which I couldn't have, I could do it for the Watch Dogs thread as it ran cooler due to the ambient temps.

4.2GHz would require over 1.55v, and I couldn't get 4.3GHz to boot at 1.6v IIRC.
I was using a Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 on the Phenom II, and when it ran over 65c the CPU would throttle, a better cooler would of likely kept the temps down but AFAIK 1.55v was the max safe voltage for the Phenom II processors, I wanted to keep the volts for both processors within their safe limits.
Quote:


> I've been benchmarking for a couple of days with my Phenom II X4 B55 @3.9GHz, pushing it to the max stable clock and temperatures I could manage without it throttling due to temperatures


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C-BuZz*
> 
> Great topic man. What are you using to record the footage without the massive performance hit from fraps?
> 
> Mem seems happy @ 2600 cas 10


Thanks!
I use Shadowplay, it uses Nvidia's built-in encoder on select Kepler and Maxwell GPUs.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Thanks TopicClocker


----------



## TopicClocker

Here's some ArcheAge footage, this was upon the first moments of the servers opening and everyone joining, putting insane stress on the CPU.

I've never seen so many players in my 5+ years of playing MMOs.





And another video.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Here's some ArcheAge footage, this was upon the first moments of the servers opening and everyone joining, putting insane stress on the CPU.
> 
> I've never seen so many players in my 5+ years of playing MMOs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another video.


Just a few people xD not too crowded







120 fps, without the number 1 lol.


----------



## TopicClocker

lol did you play too?


----------



## TopicClocker

ArcheAge added to the OP.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> lol did you play too?


I don't


----------



## jezzer

Just got a G3258 and a mobo for it, can't wait to make a build with it. Will be pairing it with a GTX 770, have some of those lying around here doing nothin so hope the CPU will be able to get the most out of it, with a decent overclock offcourse.
Can i join the G3258 club?


----------



## bluedevil

i5 3470 @ 3.8 - 4ghz to G3258 @ 4.7Ghz

Good move? From what I read, it's more of a lateral shift.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> i5 3470 @ 3.8 - 4ghz to G3258 @ 4.7Ghz
> 
> Good move? From what I read, it's more of a lateral shift.


Yeah, I don't think I could recommend that.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Just got a G3258 and a mobo for it, can't wait to make a build with it. Will be pairing it with a GTX 770, have some of those lying around here doing nothin so hope the CPU will be able to get the most out of it, with a decent overclock offcourse.
> Can i join the G3258 club?


The H81 posts out of the box?


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> The H81 posts out of the box?


I think it will, maybe need a bios update to be able to overclock the g3258 on the h81 chipset but i guess it should post at least.
Will ehhh post it if i know it posts









Did pick this mobo because it was the cheapest i could find and if i am right it will let me set Vcore above 1.225 volts
The mobo is brand new and cheaper than the g3258 so if will get 4.6/7/8 ghz out of it i will be happy


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C-BuZz*
> 
> Great topic man. What are you using to record the footage without the massive performance hit from fraps?
> 
> Mem seems happy @ 2600 cas 10


When I pushed my 2400 to 2600 I got significantly worse memory performance despite lower latency and higher frequency..

Would you mind doing an Aida 64 memory bench run?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> I think it will, maybe need a bios update to be able to overclock the g3258 on the h81 chipset but i guess it should post at least.
> Will ehhh post it if i know it posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did pick this mobo because it was the cheapest i could find and if i am right it will let me set Vcore above 1.225 volts
> The mobo is brand new and cheaper than the g3258 so if will get 4.6/7/8 ghz out of it i will be happy


4.6 ~ 1.25v - 1.3v
4.7 ~ 1.3v - 1.4v
4.8 ~ 1.35v - 1.5v


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> 4.6 ~ 1.25v - 1.3v
> 4.7 ~ 1.3v - 1.4v
> 4.8 ~ 1.35v - 1.5v


The onion head gifs are killing me.


----------



## C-BuZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Yo dudes.. what's the memory bandwidth look like for ya'll
> 
> I just plugged in some 2400, not getting very high memory performance.. well, not as high as I'd expect.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> When I pushed my 2400 to 2600 I got significantly worse memory performance despite lower latency and higher frequency..
> 
> Would you mind doing an Aida 64 memory bench run?


Seems a bit low ?? Not sure, but dam games run sweet as














Your on a old vers by the looks.


Edit; 2400Mhz CL9.


VS WildStar


----------



## Ramzay

So I just picked up this chip yesterday, and tossed in into my rig ( Gigabyte GA-Z97M-D3H, Corsair H60). I updated my BIOS and all that jazz.

For some reason, I can't get it above 3.8Ghz, and my voltage cannot go beyond 1.1 - anything above that and the computer won't boot/reboots. 3.9Ghz is unstable.

Heck I tried leaving leaving the multiplier alone and just toying with the voltage - reboot once the voltage hits 1.1

Am I doing something obviously wrong? I haven't really overclocked much, but I also have an i5-4690k that easily gets 4.3Ghz - and that's without even touching the voltage.

I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong with the G3258.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzay*
> 
> So I just picked up this chip yesterday, and tossed in into my rig ( Gigabyte GA-Z97M-D3H, Corsair H60). I updated my BIOS and all that jazz.
> 
> For some reason, I can't get it above 3.8Ghz, and my voltage cannot go beyond 1.1 - anything above that and the computer won't boot/reboots. 3.9Ghz is unstable.
> 
> Heck I tried leaving leaving the multiplier alone and just toying with the voltage - reboot once the voltage hits 1.1
> 
> Am I doing something obviously wrong? I haven't really overclocked much, but I also have an i5-4690k that easily gets 4.3Ghz - and that's without even touching the voltage.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong with the G3258.


Same problem here but I am using Gigabyte GA-Z97-D3H (F7 BIOS)

This Z97 board has one review and it was able to overclock a Core i7 4770K to 4.5 GHz
http://www.modders-inc.com/gigabyte-z97-d3h-motherboard-review/4/

I have already checked these 2 Haswell OC guides from this site
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics
http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide

I tried the following OC settings
CPU ratio = 44
CPU uncore ratio = 33
CPU Vcore = 1.26 V
Vrin aka VccIN = 1.90 V
XMP profile = disabled
DRAM ratio = 13.33 (default)
All other settings left to AUTO or BIOS default

The PC will boot up to the Windows 7 logo on startup then suddenly restarts and just loops that way

I have to remove the CMOS battery to reset the BIOS

Like the guy I quoted above, I was able to boot at 3.8 GHz (CPU uncore @ x38) using 1.28 Vcore. All other settings at default. It boots into the desktop and able to run Intel Burn Test


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Same problem here but I am using Gigabyte GA-Z97-D3H (F7 BIOS)
> 
> This Z97 board has one review and it was able to overclock a Core i7 4770K to 4.5 GHz
> http://www.modders-inc.com/gigabyte-z97-d3h-motherboard-review/4/
> 
> I have already checked these 2 Haswell OC guides from this site
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide
> 
> I tried the following OC settings
> CPU ratio = 44
> CPU uncore ratio = 33
> CPU Vcore = 1.26 V
> Vrin aka VccIN = 1.90 V
> XMP profile = disabled
> DRAM ratio = 13.33 (default)
> All other settings left to AUTO or BIOS default
> 
> The PC will boot up to the Windows 7 logo on startup then suddenly restarts and just loops that way
> 
> I have to remove the CMOS battery to reset the BIOS
> 
> Like the guy I quoted above, I was able to boot at 3.8 GHz (CPU uncore @ x38) using 1.28 Vcore. All other settings at default. It boots into the desktop and able to run Intel Burn Test


Not every G3258 is going to be a strong clocker... Able to do 46x with ~1.25v to ~1.30v.

Since you set 44x multi and vcore to 1.26v and it failed to boot into windows... Did you try booting back into Windows again with either 43x or 42x while using the same cpu vcore of 1.26v?


----------



## Kokumotsu

Has anyone tried OCing the G3258 with the stock heatsink to see how much they can squeeze out of it before temps become an issue?
i really would like to know because its hard to make a 500 dollar pc build with a z97 micro atx, a 212 EVO and a 750 ti ( am 35$ over lol) without a cooler.
and im probably going to get the 750 ti second hand because they are overpriced atm


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokumotsu*
> 
> Has anyone tried OCing the G3258 with the stock heatsink to see how much they can squeeze out of it before temps become an issue?
> i really would like to know because its hard to make a 500 dollar pc build with a z97 micro atx, a 212 EVO and a 750 ti ( am 35$ over lol) without a cooler.


I believe TopicClocker has been benchmarking with the stock cooler.


----------



## Ramzay

Here are my results, finally got it to work properly. I'm not as impressed, given how it seems most people here managed to get 4.4Ghz+ while staying around 1.2v. I need 1.325v to get a stable 4.4Ghz OC. And I tried this with TWO different chips (yes, I bought 2 of these chips...don't ask). Both had roughly the same issue - I couldn't even get to a 4.0Ghz OC without bumping up the voltage, and they both capped at around the same level (4.3-4.4).


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzay*
> 
> Here are my results, finally got it to work properly. I'm not as impressed...


The G3258 is Haswell's (easiest) [email protected]/32x (stock) settings...

My sample does [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected]

40x/40x DDR3-2400 with stock Intel cooler on an open bench:


----------



## solar0987

I cannot for the life of me get this motherboard to overclock this g3258 at all if i change anyuthing atall it locks up and says no good. Motherboard is a biostar z87 hifi 3d. Also i noticed it will not even properly load once i restart even on stock if i get into windows then chose restart it restarts and does nothing after that till i power cycle it. please help me lol


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> I cannot for the life of me get this motherboard to overclock this g3258 at all if i change anyuthing atall it locks up and says no good. Motherboard is a biostar z87 hifi 3d. Also i noticed it will not even properly load once i restart even on stock if i get into windows then chose restart it restarts and does nothing after that till i power cycle it. please help me lol


You might need to update your BIOS, have you looked into that?


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Same problem here but I am using Gigabyte GA-Z97-D3H (F7 BIOS)
> 
> This Z97 board has one review and it was able to overclock a Core i7 4770K to 4.5 GHz
> http://www.modders-inc.com/gigabyte-z97-d3h-motherboard-review/4/
> 
> I have already checked these 2 Haswell OC guides from this site
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide
> 
> I tried the following OC settings
> CPU ratio = 44
> CPU uncore ratio = 33
> CPU Vcore = 1.26 V
> Vrin aka VccIN = 1.90 V
> XMP profile = disabled
> DRAM ratio = 13.33 (default)
> All other settings left to AUTO or BIOS default
> 
> The PC will boot up to the Windows 7 logo on startup then suddenly restarts and just loops that way
> 
> I have to remove the CMOS battery to reset the BIOS
> 
> Like the guy I quoted above, I was able to boot at 3.8 GHz (CPU uncore @ x38) using 1.28 Vcore. All other settings at default. It boots into the desktop and able to run Intel Burn Test


Update

CPU ratio = 42
CPU uncore ratio = 38
CPU Vcore = 1.3 V
Vrin aka VccIN = 1.90 V
Ring voltage = 1.150 V
XMP profile = disabled
DRAM ratio = 13.33 (default)
All other settings left to AUTO or BIOS default

It boots into Windows and I am able to type this message using the settings above. Still haven't done an IBT run

Weird, though, CPU-Z and HWinfo both report a fixed Vcore of 1.3 V even when my PC is idle. HW Monitor shows ~0.8 Vcore. So, which is reporting the correct one ?

I did not disable any C state or EIST


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Update
> 
> CPU ratio = 42
> CPU uncore ratio = 38
> CPU Vcore = 1.3 V
> Vrin aka VccIN = 1.90 V
> Ring voltage = 1.150 V
> XMP profile = disabled
> DRAM ratio = 13.33 (default)
> All other settings left to AUTO or BIOS default
> 
> It boots into Windows and I am able to type this message using the settings above. Still haven't done an IBT run
> 
> Weird, though, CPU-Z and HWinfo both report a fixed Vcore of 1.3 V even when my PC is idle. HW Monitor shows ~0.8 Vcore. So, which is reporting the correct one ?
> 
> I did not disable any C state or EIST


I think I trust HWMonitor for CPU temps and volts more, one time with windows 8.1 for some odd reason CPU-Z was showing the vcore with the VCCIN volts of 1.875v instead of the core voltage.

Another program you could try is HWINFO64, I found that to be very reliable, although leaving it running with benchmarks appears to consume a tiny bit of resources in my experience.

And you don't have any C states or power saving settings enabled? Hmm I wonder if the Windows power settings can have an effect.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> I cannot for the life of me get this motherboard to overclock this g3258 at all if i change anyuthing atall it locks up and says no good. Motherboard is a biostar z87 hifi 3d. Also i noticed it will not even properly load once i restart even on stock if i get into windows then chose restart it restarts and does nothing after that till i power cycle it. please help me lol


As Jugurnot said, you may need to update your bios if you haven't already done so.


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> You might need to update your BIOS, have you looked into that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> As Jugurnot said, you may need to update your bios if you haven't already done so.


Updated to the newest bios already.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokumotsu*
> 
> Has anyone tried OCing the G3258 with the stock heatsink to see how much they can squeeze out of it before temps become an issue?
> i really would like to know because its hard to make a 500 dollar pc build with a z97 micro atx, a 212 EVO and a 750 ti ( am 35$ over lol) without a cooler.
> and im probably going to get the 750 ti second hand because they are overpriced atm


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzay*
> 
> Here are my results, finally got it to work properly. I'm not as impressed, given how it seems most people here managed to get 4.4Ghz+ while staying around 1.2v. I need 1.325v to get a stable 4.4Ghz OC. And I tried this with TWO different chips (yes, I bought 2 of these chips...don't ask). Both had roughly the same issue - I couldn't even get to a 4.0Ghz OC without bumping up the voltage, and they both capped at around the same level (4.3-4.4).


How did you get your voltages beyond 1.1v? you seemed to be having trouble before.
What's your VCCIN set to?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> I cannot for the life of me get this motherboard to overclock this g3258 at all if i change anyuthing atall it locks up and says no good. Motherboard is a biostar z87 hifi 3d. *Also i noticed it will not even properly load once i restart even on stock if i get into windows then chose restart it restarts and does nothing after that till i power cycle it*. please help me lol


Hmmm I vaguely remember an issue I had on my msi z77a-gd65 where it would do this. Turned out to be an issue with a plugged in USB device.

Could be totally unrelated, but I was overclocking when it did happen and I initially assumed it was related.


----------



## TPCbench

CPU ratio = 42
CPU uncore ratio = 38
CPU Vcore = 1.250 V
Vrin aka VccIN = 1.90 V
VccIN PLL = High
Ring voltage = 1.150 V
XMP profile = disabled
DRAM ratio = 13.33 (default)
All other settings left to AUTO or BIOS default

I haven't done yet an IBT run but it already crashes in POV-Ray 3.7 built-in benchmark

I am using a stock cooler.

What should I do ?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> CPU ratio = 42
> CPU uncore ratio = 38
> CPU Vcore = 1.250 V
> Vrin aka VccIN = 1.90 V
> VccIN PLL = High
> Ring voltage = 1.150 V
> XMP profile = disabled
> DRAM ratio = 13.33 (default)
> All other settings left to AUTO or BIOS default
> 
> I haven't done yet an IBT run but it already crashes in POV-Ray 3.7 built-in benchmark
> 
> I am using a stock cooler.
> 
> What should I do ?


What are your temps?
Try and push your volts up by 0.010-20mv to attain stability, and what is your ram clocked at?
Try bringing your Cache down to 3.2GHz, that can also affect stability, the best thing to do is to get your Cores stable, and then do the Cache after.


----------



## TPCbench

CPU ratio = 42
CPU uncore ratio = 32
Turbo Boost = disabled
CPU Vcore = 1.275 V
VccIN = 1.800 V
VccIN PLL = AUTO
Ring voltage = 1.150 V
XMP profile = disabled
DRAM ratio = 13.33 (default)
All other settings left to AUTO or BIOS default

It now completes the POV Ray 3.7 benchmark. According to Real Temp 3.7, peak core temperature reached 82 C. Ambient temperature around 32 C

By the way here are the results of POV Ray 3.7 benchmark
Pentium G3258 @ 4.2 GHz = 746 PPS / elapsed time 351 seconds
A10-5800K @ 4.1 GHz = 775 PPS / elapsed time 337 seconds

I think my Vcore for 4.2 GHz is too high and I don't know yet if it will even pass 10 runs of Intel Burn Test @ Very High stress level

4.2 GHz will crash if Vcore is 1.250 V only

I also run couple of game benchmarks. Pentium G3258 @ 4.2 GHz and A10-5800K @ 4.1 GHz have almost the same average frame rate but the frame time graph of A10-5800K is much smoother. I used FRAPS Bench Viewer to draw the frame time graph of FRAPS benchmark output. I'll post pictures later


----------



## TPCbench

Using the same BIOS settins in my post above

Blue graph - Pentium G3258 @ 4.2 GHz
Red graph - A10-5800K @ 4.1 GHz

Palit GeForce GTX 750 Ti StormX Dual 2GB

Hitman: Absolution



Tomb Raider 2013


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hmmm I vaguely remember an issue I had on my msi z77a-gd65 where it would do this. Turned out to be an issue with a plugged in USB device.
> 
> Could be totally unrelated, but I was overclocking when it did happen and I initially assumed it was related.


I only have a keyboard and a mouse plugged in







I think i officially hate this mb.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> CPU ratio = 42
> CPU uncore ratio = 32
> Turbo Boost = disabled
> CPU Vcore = 1.275 V
> VccIN = 1.800 V
> VccIN PLL = AUTO
> Ring voltage = 1.150 V
> XMP profile = disabled
> DRAM ratio = 13.33 (default)
> All other settings left to AUTO or BIOS default
> 
> It now completes the POV Ray 3.7 benchmark. According to Real Temp 3.7, peak core temperature reached 82 C. Ambient temperature around 32 C
> 
> By the way here are the results of POV Ray 3.7 benchmark
> Pentium G3258 @ 4.2 GHz = 746 PPS / elapsed time 351 seconds
> A10-5800K @ 4.1 GHz = 775 PPS / elapsed time 337 seconds
> 
> I think my Vcore for 4.2 GHz is too high and I don't know yet if it will even pass 10 runs of Intel Burn Test @ Very High stress level


It crashed in Intel Burn Test (Very High stress level) after 4 runs. Peak core temperature was 84 C. Stock cooler

Do I have a poor OC chip ?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Using the same BIOS settins in my post above
> 
> Blue graph - Pentium G3258 @ 4.2 GHz
> Red graph - A10-5800K @ 4.1 GHz
> 
> Palit GeForce GTX 750 Ti StormX Dual 2GB
> 
> Hitman: Absolution
> 
> 
> 
> Tomb Raider 2013


You mean to tell me, all this time there was a FRAPs benchmark viewer?








And I resorted to using excel spreadsheets...

About your chip, I wouldn't necessarily call it a poor OC chip, but it might be a bit below average unfortunately.
If you can, try 4.3-4.4GHz at 1.285-1.3v, hopefully you can do it or higher.
It could also mean you need 0.050mv higher to do 4.4GHz than me.


----------



## TPCbench

OC stability check update

CPU ratio = 43
CPU uncore ratio = 32
Turbo Boost = disabled
CPU Vcore = 1.350 V
VccIN = 2.000 V
VccIN PLL = High
Ring voltage = Auto
XMP profile = Disabled
DRAM ratio = 13.33 (BIOS default)
All other settings left to Auto or BIOS default

Passed 10 runs of Intel Burn Test using Very High stress level

For the Vcore, I think it's really 1.350 V when running 4.3 GHz. Using 1.325 V results to BSOD. I envy those who can run ~4.5 GHz using ~1.3 Vcore









I also installed my very old Cooler Master Hyper TX3 cooler. Based on HWinfo, core temperature during Intel Burn Test run is 80 to 82 C. It's night time here right now and ambient temperature is ~30 C


----------



## Ramzay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> How did you get your voltages beyond 1.1v? you seemed to be having trouble before.
> What's your VCCIN set to?


I did a fresh install of Windows 8.1. My previous system was on a Z87 from Gigabyte (essentially the exact same MB but Z87 instead of Z97). I popped in my SSD once I had the new MB in place and everything booted up fine (no other component changed), so I didn't bother with a new install. But I figured maybe my problem was with a driver conflict, so I did a fresh install on my new Z97. I dunno, maybe that helped.

CPU ratio: 43
CPU uncore ratio: 38
VRIN: Auto
Vcore: 1.325

I haven't touched any other settings - they were left at their default.

I use a Corsair H60, temps at 4.3Ghz and 1.325Vcore result in a max of around 60C.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> OC stability check update
> 
> CPU ratio = 43
> CPU uncore ratio = 32
> Turbo Boost = disabled
> CPU Vcore = 1.350 V
> VccIN = 2.000 V
> VccIN PLL = High
> Ring voltage = Auto
> XMP profile = Disabled
> DRAM ratio = 13.33 (BIOS default)
> All other settings left to Auto or BIOS default
> 
> Passed 10 runs of Intel Burn Test using Very High stress level
> 
> For the Vcore, I think it's really 1.350 V when running 4.3 GHz. Using 1.325 V results to BSOD. I envy those who can run ~4.5 GHz using ~1.3 Vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also installed my very old Cooler Master Hyper TX3 cooler. Based on HWinfo, core temperature during Intel Burn Test run is 80 to 82 C. It's night time here right now and ambient temperature is ~30 C


I now tried setting the DRAM speed to 2,133 MHz. DRAM voltage and DRAM timings were left to Auto

It passed 5 runs of Intel Burn Test using Very High stress level. It also completes the POV Ray 3.7 benchmark and is faster now than my previous A10-5800K @ 4.1 GHz


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> OC stability check update
> 
> CPU ratio = 43
> CPU uncore ratio = 32
> Turbo Boost = disabled
> CPU Vcore = 1.350 V
> VccIN = 2.000 V
> VccIN PLL = High
> Ring voltage = Auto
> XMP profile = Disabled
> DRAM ratio = 13.33 (BIOS default)
> All other settings left to Auto or BIOS default
> 
> Passed 10 runs of Intel Burn Test using Very High stress level
> 
> For the Vcore, I think it's really 1.350 V when running 4.3 GHz. Using 1.325 V results to BSOD. I envy those who can run ~4.5 GHz using ~1.3 Vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also installed my very old Cooler Master Hyper TX3 cooler. Based on HWinfo, core temperature during Intel Burn Test run is 80 to 82 C. It's night time here right now and ambient temperature is ~30 C


Hmm that doesn't look too good.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> I now tried setting the DRAM speed to 2,133 MHz. DRAM voltage and DRAM timings were left to Auto
> 
> It passed 5 runs of Intel Burn Test using Very High stress level. It also completes the POV Ray 3.7 benchmark and is faster now than my previous A10-5800K @ 4.1 GHz


What was your ram running at before? if you were running at 2, 133 MHz I would drop it to 1333 MHz to see if that improves stability.


----------



## Kensharma

I managed to get my g3258 stable at 4.6ghz/1.33v/max temps of 70ish degrees. Is this safe for daily use?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kensharma*
> 
> I managed to get my g3258 stable at 4.6ghz/1.33v/max temps of 70ish degrees. Is this safe for daily use?


Looks safe to me







If that is max temps under a stress testing program, your daily use temps should be around 60ish.


----------



## Kensharma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Looks safe to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is max temps under a stress testing program, your daily use temps should be around 60ish.


Under prime95 yes. What program(s) should I use to test memory stability now that I have the cpu stable?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kensharma*
> 
> Under prime95 yes. What program(s) should I use to test memory stability now that I have the cpu stable?


You can run a custom blend with prime using 80-90% of your ram. Your ram is prob stable if you have already determined your cpu is stable. I may be wrong though...


----------



## C-BuZz

Got a strange chip as well.

It's rock solid all day at 4.6Ghz, but flaky as all hell at >47x regardless of voltage. Will boot up at 48 & 49x but it's super flaky & will bluescreen at any second.

It's rock solid at these settings 4.6GHz 1.34v. 1x more multi & bam, bluescreen straight away.


----------



## Kensharma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> You can run a custom blend with prime using 80-90% of your ram. Your ram is prob stable if you have already determined your cpu is stable. I may be wrong though...


I mean in order to oc the ram a bit. I have it running 1333 so I can test cpu with no interference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C-BuZz*
> 
> Got a strange chip as well.
> 
> It's rock solid all day at 4.6Ghz, but flaky as all hell at >47x regardless of voltage. Will boot up at 48 & 49x but it's super flaky & will bluescreen at any second.
> 
> It's rock solid at these settings 4.6GHz 1.34v. 1x more multi & bam, bluescreen straight away.


Sounds like it clocks very similarly to my chip.


----------



## Arshdeep

With a OCed G3258, how high end of a GPU or GPUs can you go before it becomes a question of CPU Bottleneck?


----------



## Kensharma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arshdeep*
> 
> With a OCed G3258, how high end of a GPU or GPUs can you go before it becomes a question of CPU Bottleneck?


I am pairing an r9 280x with a 4.6ghz g3258 and the CPU is keeping up so far. I have played bf4, dota 2 and planetside 2 without any noticeable cpu bound drops. Any game that doesn't rely too much on heavy threading this CPU will excel in.


----------



## Arshdeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kensharma*
> 
> I am pairing an r9 280x with a 4.6ghz g3258 and the CPU is keeping up so far. I have played bf4, dota 2 and planetside 2 without any noticeable cpu bound drops. Any game that doesn't rely too much on heavy threading this CPU will excel in.


Good to hear:thumb:I.s 4.6 a mid-tier oc or as high as it goes? How high does it tend to go with closed loop water cooler?


----------



## Kensharma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arshdeep*
> 
> Good to hear:thumb:I.s 4.6 a mid-tier oc or as high as it goes? How high does it tend to go with closed loop water cooler?


You can expect up to 4.8 with a good chip. My chip is only decent. I could push mine further but I don't want stress temps going over 70c. I'm using an h55 closed loop so it can get a bit toasty past 4.6. Just don't go spending more on your loop then you do on your CPU.


----------



## Kensharma

To be clear, my chip can do 4.8 but temps will be creeping up on the 80c line and I'm not comfortable with it running that hot constantly (probably will run in the 70s during heavy gaming vs 60s at 4.6).


----------



## solar0987

Just so everyone is clear the chip is only rated to 72c not the norm 105c. So if you even run at that temp for long it could and might kill the chip.

http://ark.intel.com/products/82723/Intel-Pentium-Processor-G3258-3M-Cache-3_20-GHz


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Just so everyone is clear the chip is only rated to 72c not the norm 105c. So if you even run at that temp for long it could and might kill the chip.
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/82723/Intel-Pentium-Processor-G3258-3M-Cache-3_20-GHz


Good to know! Ive already ventured into the high 70s with this chip and figured I was still in the clear...

Butttt now that I think of it that seems awefully low


----------



## unclewebb

The Intel TCase temperature specification has nothing to do with the peak core temperature that most software is showing you. As long as your CPU is not thermal throttling, then it is running within spec. With these CPUs, that doesn't start to happen until a peak core temperature of 100C. If RealTemp reports OK in the Thermal Status area, then your CPU has not reached the thermal throttling temperature so it is OK. 72C TCase has nothing to do with the peak core temperature.


----------



## Kokumotsu

i just ordered this cpu with an MSI B85m for a frien. cant wait to test this thing out


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> The Intel TCase temperature specification has nothing to do with the peak core temperature that most software is showing you. As long as your CPU is not thermal throttling, then it is running within spec. With these CPUs, that doesn't start to happen until a peak core temperature of 100C. If RealTemp reports OK in the Thermal Status area, then your CPU has not reached the thermal throttling temperature so it is OK. 72C TCase has nothing to do with the peak core temperature.


Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Hmm that doesn't look too good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was your ram running at before? if you were running at 2, 133 MHz I would drop it to 1333 MHz to see if that improves stability.


Before, DRAM speed was set to 1,333 MHz which is the BIOS default

I will try at a later time if I can get 4.3 GHz stable using a Vcore between 1.325 V and 1.350 V. Maybe ~1.335 V

I have previously overclocked a Core i5 750 and a Core i3 530 years ago and, during that time, you only have to tweak Vcore

Now, there are two more voltages that you need to tweak, VccIN and Ring voltage

Also, I'm wondering why core temperature is relatively high given that it's only a dual-core CPU


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arshdeep*
> 
> With a OCed G3258, how high end of a GPU or GPUs can you go before it becomes a question of CPU Bottleneck?


If you check my post at page 70 of this thread, you can see that even a GTX 750 Ti is still affected by CPU performance


----------



## Kokumotsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> If you check my post at page 70 of this thread, you can see that even a GTX 750 Ti is still affected by CPU performance


any intentions of trying 4.5ghz


----------



## Arshdeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kensharma*
> 
> You can expect up to 4.8 with a good chip. My chip is only decent. I could push mine further but I don't want stress temps going over 70c. I'm using an h55 closed loop so it can get a bit toasty past 4.6. Just don't go spending more on your loop then you do on your CPU.


Lol true. It is quite a cheap CPU, but it seems, the OC capabilities is *nothing to joke about!* Thanks man.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokumotsu*
> 
> any intentions of trying 4.5ghz


Unfortunately, 4.3 GHz on my chip already requires 1.350 V.

4.5 GHz would probably require above 1.45 V and it's not doable in my current setup


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C-BuZz*
> 
> Seems a bit low ?? Not sure, but dam games run sweet as
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your on a old vers by the looks.
> 
> 
> Edit; 2400Mhz CL9.
> 
> 
> VS WildStar


Looking Good C-BuzZ

How did you make the L2 cache so fast... mine is super slow...


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> If you check my post at page 70 of this thread, you can see that even a GTX 750 Ti is still affected by CPU performance


By the way, here is a benchmark from NVIDIA showing the performance increase of their new driver that reduces CPU overhead

A10-7850K + GTX 750
http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-337-88-whql-watch-dog-drivers


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> The H81 posts out of the box?


Ok, it posts out of the box like i suspected. Bios version is 0804.
Seems i have a ton of options to overclock it but first need to install windows on the drive so not yet ready to play with the g3258


----------



## TopicClocker

Sorry for the slow update, I've spent two days prying CPU's from their heatsinks and bending pins back into place.


----------



## jezzer

Well, finished installing windows and some tools and tried some basic overlocking.

Did not touch much yet, just set CPU to 4.6 ghz and voltage to 1.3


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Well, finished installing windows and some tools and tried some basic overlocking.
> 
> Did not touch much yet, just set CPU to 4.6 ghz and voltage to 1.3
> 
> On Prime95 it seems stable, temps around 72c wich are a bit high i think but my h220 makes alot of noise so maybe there are some water bubbles in it.
> 
> Since 1.3v and 4.6 seems stable i will lower voltage to see what minimal voltage the chip needs to stay stable on 4.6


Sweet, good to hear!


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arshdeep*
> 
> With a OCed G3258, how high end of a GPU or GPUs can you go before it becomes a question of CPU Bottleneck?


I find CPU bottleneck not a no go. I mean, u will always benefit from a better GPU. Might be in minimum fps, average fps and even max fps


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arshdeep*
> 
> With a OCed G3258, how high end of a GPU or GPUs can you go before it becomes a question of CPU Bottleneck?


I'd say it can bottleneck, but it really depends on the game to be honest and amount of GPU-power you're throwing at it, and what min frames you find acceptable for something like Battlefield 4 or Planet Side 2 in really CPU intensive situations etc.


----------



## blazeops

Hey all. I am new to the community and pretty new to OCing. My Q6600 rig went down so I excitedly picked up the G3258 bundle from Microcenter.

So far here is where my OC is at 4.5Ghz @ 1.310V:

CPU ratio: 45
CPU uncore ratio: 32
Vcore: 1.310V
VRIN: 2.000V
Ring: Auto
XMP: Disabled
Everything else Auto

My temps using a CM Hyper 212 EVO w/ stock fan:
Idle: 36 C
Load (IBT): 76C
Load (TF2): 64 C

Passed 10 passes of IBT @ Very High. I will run Prime95 tonight. If stable, I will work on bringing down the vcore. I also picked up two Noctua NF-F12 fans that I will test out in a push/pull config when I am stable.


----------



## jezzer

I don't think the G3258 will bottleneck any CPU.
I just paired it up with an GTX 770 Herculez card and it seems to.. ROCK.

I compaired it to an old 3Dmark bench since the 770 is a spare part but...

This is the 770 paired with an i7 2700K @ 4.7GHZ, this is one of my own results. The total score is offcourse higher, the i7 has more than double the physics score BUT the i7 pushes the 770 to an GPU score of *8576*
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/644095

Just did a fresh bench with the same 770 and the G3258 @4.6ghz and... GPU score is *9186*
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2540643

Offcourse over the time there have been new drivers and stuff but G3258 pushes the overclocks on this 770 stil beyond stock 780 performance and it handles every overclock on the 770 with increase in fps and score untill the 770 cant take more overclocking.

So in my experience with this chip it can handle fast GPUs very well








From all 3Dmark results with a G3258 (3dmark notes it as G3420) i am currently ranked #11 between Radeon R9 290x cards lol so the Pentium is really pushing the 770


----------



## 1iwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazeops*
> 
> Hey all. I am new to the community and pretty new to OCing. My Q6600 rig went down so I excitedly picked up the G3258 bundle from Microcenter.
> 
> So far here is where my OC is at 4.5Ghz @ 1.310V:
> 
> CPU ratio: 45
> CPU uncore ratio: 32
> Vcore: 1.310V
> VRIN: 2.000V
> Ring: Auto
> XMP: Disabled
> Everything else Auto
> 
> My temps using a CM Hyper 212 EVO w/ stock fan:
> Idle: 36 C
> Load (IBT): 76C
> Load (TF2): 64 C
> 
> Passed 10 passes of IBT @ Very High. I will run Prime95 tonight. If stable, I will work on bringing down the vcore. I also picked up two Noctua NF-F12 fans that I will test out in a push/pull config when I am stable.


I'v got the same setup, i'm running mine at 4.5Ghz at 1.7V. Let us know if you get that voltage down, il be curious to see how low it can get.


----------



## Kokumotsu

guys what is cpu uncore


----------



## TPCbench

OC stability check update

4.3 Ghz using 1.325 Vcore now passed 10 runs of Intel Burn Test using Very High sress level

I think the culprit of my failed attempts before was the VccIN and the VccIN LLC. Now, VccIN is set to 2.000 V and VccIN LLC is set to High

Testing right now 4.3 Ghz using 1.315 Vcore. VccIN still set to 2.000 V and VccIN LLC still set to High

DRAM speed is set to 2,133 Mhz. Timings and DRAM voltage left to Auto

Any thoughts on this, guys ?


----------



## Arshdeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I'd say it can bottleneck, but it really depends on the game to be honest and amount of GPU-power you're throwing at it, and what min frames you find acceptable for something like Battlefield 4 or Planet Side 2 in really CPU intensive situations etc.


Mantle should really come in handy. Would it stand with 2 290X's or standard 290's in cfx?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> OC stability check update
> 
> 4.3 Ghz using 1.325 Vcore now passed 10 runs of Intel Burn Test using Very High sress level
> 
> I think the culprit of my failed attempts before was the VccIN and the VccIN LLC. Now, VccIN is set to 2.000 V and VccIN LLC is set to High
> 
> Testing right now 4.3 Ghz using 1.315 Vcore. VccIN still set to 2.000 V and VccIN LLC still set to High
> 
> DRAM speed is set to 2,133 Mhz. Timings and DRAM voltage left to Auto
> 
> Any thoughts on this, guys ?


Vccin is NOT the culprit.. trust me.. 1.7-1.9 is plenty.. it's only a problem for 4.8 and beyond on quadcores

uping the vccin that high, just gives you more heat.. and doesn't help open up clocks.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arshdeep*
> 
> Mantle should really come in handy. Would it stand with 2 290X's or standard 290's in cfx?


Indeed, I would love to try this chip out on a R9 280 and Battlefield 4.
Hmm I'm not sure, It would likely help alleviate CPU bottlenecking but I'm unsure of how it would handle two 290 cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokumotsu*
> 
> guys what is cpu uncore


I believe it's the cache clock, sometimes referred to as the Cache ratio in the bios.
It's like a separate clock from the CPU which can have a positive effect on the CPU's performance, but not as much as the actual clock speed.
Here's a thread with some more information on this by Sin0822: The Gigabyte Z87/Haswell Overclocking(OC) Guide

This quote is from "Haswell's Domains" this section is near the top of the thread.
Quote:


> To better support overclocking Intel decided to separate the frequency domains and bring back a few things from X58 and X79. The first is the BCLK divider (Gear Ratio), these are used to increase the BCLK by a large enough amount to help use lower multipliers (especially memory). They also brought back control over the Ring/Uncore/Cache domain which will allow you to increase or decrease the Uncore frequency which is directly tied to the cache and ring bus frequency. On Ivy Bridge and Sandy Bridge the cache/uncore ran at the same speed as the CPU, however with Haswell the cache has twice the bandwidth, and it doesn't need to be as high as the CPU speed to un-bottleneck the CPU's performance. Having control over the uncore helps a lot when trying to reduce instability when overclocking CPU or Memory.
> Now we should cover the basic voltage limits of Haswell, they are contained in the following table:


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1iwilly*
> 
> I'v got the same setup, i'm running mine at 4.5Ghz at 1.7V. Let us know if you get that voltage down, il be curious to see how low it can get.


You're running 1.7v???


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Vccin is NOT the culprit.. trust me.. 1.7-1.9 is plenty.. it's only a problem for 4.8 and beyond on quadcores
> 
> uping the vccin that high, just gives you more heat.. and doesn't help open up clocks.


For VccIN, I have already tried 1.7 to 1.9 V but with LLC set to Auto.

4.3 GHz would crash even at 1.350 Vcore

By the way, here is the latest stable BIOS settings I am using

CPU ratio = 43
CPU uncore ratio = 32
VccIN = 2.000 V
VccIN PLL = High
Vcore = 1.315 V
Ring voltage = Auto
DRAM speed = 2,133 MHz
DRAM timings = Auto
DRAM voltage = Auto

I will try again 1.7 to 1.9 V for VccIN with LLC set to High


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Vccin is NOT the culprit.. trust me.. 1.7-1.9 is plenty.. it's only a problem for 4.8 and beyond on quadcores


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> For VccIN, I have already tried 1.7 to 1.9 V but with LLC set to Auto.
> 
> 4.3 GHz would crash even at 1.350 Vcore
> 
> By the way, here is the latest stable BIOS settings I am using
> 
> CPU ratio = 43
> CPU uncore ratio = 32
> VccIN = 2.000 V
> VccIN PLL = High
> Vcore = 1.315 V
> Ring voltage = Auto
> DRAM speed = 2,133 MHz
> DRAM timings = Auto
> DRAM voltage = Auto
> 
> I will try again 1.7 to 1.9 V for VccIN with LLC set to High


TRy not running 2133 for now..

step down to 1600 and cl 10 10 10 30.. temporarily. until you can definitively find the required core voltage..

because Cpu might have say, a weak memory controller, and you won't really know that it's affecting the CORE overclock until you rule it out..

Core clock is better than memory OC any day of the week.. so... yea..


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> TRy not running 2133 for now..
> 
> step down to 1600 and cl 10 10 10 30.. temporarily. until you can definitively find the required core voltage..
> 
> because Cpu might have say, a weak memory controller, and you won't really know that it's affecting the CORE overclock until you rule it out..
> 
> Core clock is better than memory OC any day of the week.. so... yea..


Ok, thanks. I will try DDR3 1600 and see if I can do 4.3 GHz using 1.3 Vcore or less

This morning, I tried these settings

CPU ratio = 44
CPU uncore ratio = 32
VccIN = 2.000 V
VccIN PLL = High
Vcore = 1.350 V
Ring voltage = Auto
DRAM speed = 1,600 MHz
DRAM timings = Auto
DRAM voltage = Auto

It will BSOD in Intel Burn Test in the 1st run. I tried increasing the VccIN to 2.050 V or 2.100 V but the BSOD still persists

What should I do to make 4.4 GHz stable ?

Also, can POV-Ray 3.7 be used a stress tester ? For example, I will run POV-Ray in 5 to 10 instances then all the benchmark of each instance are running


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> What should I do to make 4.4 GHz stable ?


You may need 1.40v core or more for your particular chip to reach 4.4ghz if your cooling allows.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> You may need 1.40v core or more for your particular chip to reach 4.4ghz if your cooling allows.


Hmm, that's a big jump

4.3 GHz (3.2 GHz uncore, DRAM @ 13.33) is stable at 1.315 Vcore

I might not be able to do a 1.400 Vcore with my Cooler Master Hyper TX3


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Hmm, that's a big jump
> 
> 4.3 GHz (3.2 GHz uncore, DRAM @ 13.33) is stable at 1.315 Vcore
> 
> I might not be able to do a 1.400 Vcore with my Cooler Master Hyper TX3


You could try less, say 1.38v but I get the feeling it will need a little more. You mentioned 1.35v BSOD's almost straight away @ 4.4ghz... so 1.38v I would think minimum for stability but more like 1.40v for proper stability... but I do like to bump my vcore a little further than what is just enough to ensure stability, but that's just me.

Unlucky with the chip mate. My first chip could only do 4.5GHz @ close to 1.40v and I thought I had bad luck.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

I've just been messing with my Cache speed, running @ 4400MHz uncore now and passed an hour of AIDA stress without issue (no voltage increase), currently at 1.26v cache.

Anyone running above 4400MHz cache speed with the G3258 and if so, at what voltage? thanks.

*UPDATE:* Just ran IBT and didn't finish the 2nd test at 4400MHz cache with 1.40v core and 1.26v cache, so looks like IBT is a good cache stress test compared to AIDA. Dropped back to 4200MHz cache and I'm golden (10 passes successful in IBT).


----------



## TPCbench

Is 1.375 to 1.4 Vcore advisable for daily usage ? Mostly gaming and some video conversion


----------



## Norz

This little chip is amazing, Im running this as a secondary gaming rig with a cheap Asrock Z97 Pro4,Gskill 8GB 2133mhz memory,a Kingston 120GB M.2 SSD (onboard) and a HD 7870gfx.
Running 4.5Ghz i can play Dayz mod (Overpoch Chernarus 30-45fps in city,45-80fps wilderness) its smooth as silk, i know you should use a i5 or a i7 if you want good steady frames on Arma 2 engine.

But this little beast can pull it off quite well,im surpriced

Heres the cpuz link: http://valid.x86.fr/kuz7ut

From 4.6Ghz and up it wants lots of vcore,so for everyday use im running it at 1,3vcore (1,298)

BEST value chip ever,thanks Intel









Edit: Pics

M.2 SSD









Cooling: Thermalright True Copper push/pull with 2 x 12cm Pabst @1100Rpm (its overkill for this little chip,goona fit a Cheaper Thermalright Macho 120 on it)
The True Copper weights in at 1,9kg without the fans, so its hard on the MB, best to mount that cooler waterleveled....its heavy....


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Is 1.375 to 1.4 Vcore advisable for daily usage ? Mostly gaming and some video conversion


Probably depends on the person really... I personally don't mind as long as the temps are respectable. I have my vcore @ 1.40v for the G3258 and will be staying there as long as I have the CPU.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norz*
> 
> Cooling: Thermalright True Copper push/pull with 2 x 12cm Pabst @1100Rpm (its overkill for this little chip,goona fit a Cheaper Thermalright Macho 120 on it)
> The True Copper weights in at 1,9kg without the fans, so its hard on the MB, best to mount that cooler waterleveled....its heavy....


Very nice









How are your temps with the TRUE?. I have the silver version and was wondering how it would perform on the Pentium. I previously tested the cooler on my old Q6600 rig and it was only a few degrees behind the H70. It's a beast and yeah very heavy (I also had a push/pull rigged up using old Titan Fenrir clips bent into shape to hold a second fan on the TRUE).


----------



## Norz

For gaming,it tops out at 54-56`[email protected]`c...... The True Copper is a beast








For the Macho i expect 60-65`c gaming and maybe around 70-72`c priming/stress with my current vcore


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norz*
> 
> For gaming,it tops out at 54-56`[email protected]`c...... The True Copper is a beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Macho i expect 60-65`c gaming and maybe around 70-72`c priming/stress with my current vcore


Why would you downgrade the cooling, are you using the TRUE on a different build or is it purely the weight of the thing to reduce stress on the mb? If your predictions are correct the temps are still very respectable either way.









I think iirc my chip does 4.5GHz at around the 1.30v mark aswell.







My first G3258 couldn't manage it.


----------



## 1iwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> You're running 1.7v???


1.27V woops


----------



## TopicClocker

Some more ArcheAge footage, the G3258 at 4.4GHz held up pretty well.


----------



## Wiz766

So this may be a n00b question but I want to buy one of these for kicks and giggles and put in my LAN PC. It has a GTX 690, i5 4670k and Gig Sniper M5. Would I still be able to do light 1080p, 120hz gaming?


----------



## Norz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> So this may be a n00b question but I want to buy one of these for kicks and giggles and put in my LAN PC. It has a GTX 690, i5 4670k and Gig Sniper M5. Would I still be able to do light 1080p, 120hz gaming?


Sure you can do light gaming and stuff when you overclock it,thats why you buy this chip...overclock.
But for multithreaded apps and stuff you will suffer, the chip is missing some instructions in the moore expencive i5-i7 series of cpu`s. ex. AES,AVX,FMA3...check the pic.


AES: https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-advanced-encryption-standard-aes-instructions-set
AVX: https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/introduction-to-intel-advanced-vector-extensions
FMA3: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FMA_instruction_set


----------



## Wiz766

Awesome, thanks much!


----------



## Norz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> Why would you downgrade the cooling, are you using the TRUE on a different build or is it purely the weight of the thing to reduce stress on the mb? If your predictions are correct the temps are still very respectable either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think iirc my chip does 4.5GHz at around the 1.30v mark aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first G3258 couldn't manage it.


Why I would downgrade....thats a good question.
But, as noticed, the +1,9kg cooler will put some stress on the motherboard, on cheaper motherboards the pcb is not as thick as on others "premium" motherboards.
I had this same cooler on a Asus P6X58d Premium MB for like 4 years,cooling my i7 [email protected] with ease. The Asus is a really good premium MB,it can handle it.

Just be careful if youre goona moove the box around.

On the other end, my current Pentium G3258 is goona run at 4,[email protected],298vcore. So from my experience,the Macho is goona be just fine.
I have two of the Thermalright TRUE copper coolers, one is permanent in my old X58 rig, and the other i use for testing on all other cpu`s i get my hands on. They do not sell em anymoore, too bad..


----------



## Kensharma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Indeed, I would love to try this chip out on a R9 280 and Battlefield 4.
> Hmm I'm not sure, It would likely help alleviate CPU bottlenecking but I'm unsure of how it would handle two 290 cards.
> I believe it's the cache clock, sometimes referred to as the Cache ratio in the bios.
> It's like a separate clock from the CPU which can have a positive effect on the CPU's performance, but not as much as the actual clock speed.
> Here's a thread with some more information on this by Sin0822: The Gigabyte Z87/Haswell Overclocking(OC) Guide
> 
> This quote is from "Haswell's Domains" this section is near the top of the thread.


Im running the 3258 @ 4.6ghz with an R9 280X and I get very solid frame rates. Stays between 60 and 90 fps more then 95% of the time.


----------



## Giovanni

This cpu has terrible multi tasking. Stays 99% of the time on high load which causes audio drops and system freeze for short time. Those two cores are big -


----------



## JR88

You need to OC the hell out of it.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giovanni*
> 
> This cpu has terrible multi tasking. Stays 99% of the time on high load which causes audio drops and system freeze for short time. Those two cores are big -


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> You need to OC the hell out of it.


Definitely, I've ran tons of windows, tabs and had a game open and haven't had any problems at 4.4GHz, I've run over 50 tabs with no trouble.
In fact I did this the other day with ArcheAge, I was pretty impressed that I could leave Firefox and a few other things open and alt-tab out and back in with no worries.
I cant distinguish the difference between it and my Phenom II X4 B55 in mult-tasking, it could also be my 10GB ram helping.
Ah man I miss that chip, I completely wrecked the pins the other day.









4.2-4.4GHz should do if you're not already running something between them.


----------



## TopicClocker

I'm going to try and get CSGO and League of Legends done this week, LoL kinda got postponed after my Windows 8.1 partition decided to disappear last week.


----------



## JR88

just manged to log/boot in at 4.3ghz 1.3v on the 920 HT off though lol....had to up PLL/QPI big time NB a little as well... was trying forever but was never getting them high enough apparently....

wanna hit 4.5ghz but I'm scared haha


----------



## bigpoppapump

This is a pretty great thread, TopicClocker.









I've got mine running at 4.3Ghz with a motherboard-limited 1.2v and I'm impressed by this little chip. Paired with a R9 270 I'm getting 40fps minimum on medium in Planetside 2 and FO:NV was pegged at 75fps on ultra before I even overclocked it. I wish I picked my motherboard a little more carefully but that's some nice performance for a $400 computer.


----------



## hotrod717

Just picked up one of these to play with. Trying to wait for Impact VII and should prove interesting with 1300/1650 290X Lightning. Vs. a 4930K, yeah, there's going to be a bottleneck. Should prove for some good fun especially in a overkill watercooled setup! Lol!


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigpoppapump*
> 
> This is a pretty great thread, TopicClocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got mine running at 4.3Ghz with a motherboard-limited 1.2v and I'm impressed by this little chip. Paired with a R9 270 I'm getting 40fps minimum on medium in Planetside 2 and FO:NV was pegged at 75fps on ultra before I even overclocked it. I wish I picked my motherboard a little more carefully but that's some nice performance for a $400 computer.


Thanks and Welcome to OCN!








Really nice card the 270 is, and this chip is really impressive, even at 4.2-4.3GHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Just picked up one of these to play with. Trying to wait for Impact VII and should prove interesting with 1300/1650 290X Lightning. Vs. a 4930K, yeah, there's going to be a bottleneck. Should prove for some good fun especially in a overkill watercooled setup! Lol!


Aha good luck!, the 290X is a lovely card, I wonder how it would cope with Mantle?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giovanni*
> 
> This cpu has terrible multi tasking. Stays 99% of the time on high load which causes audio drops and system freeze for short time. Those two cores are big -


multi taskng is for n00bers...


----------



## blazeops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1iwilly*
> 
> I'v got the same setup, i'm running mine at 4.5Ghz at 1.7V. Let us know if you get that voltage down, il be curious to see how low it can get.


I didn't get to run prime95 with my vcore @ 1.310. I decided to bring down my voltage until I BSOD. My new IBT stable settings as follows:

CPU ratio: 45
CPU uncore ratio: 32
Vcore: 1.271V
VRIN: 1.900V
Ring: Auto
XMP: Disabled
Everything else Auto
Full Load Temp: 76 C

I tried a vcore of 1.270 but BSOD in the first 10 seconds of IBT. I will run prime95 overnight. If stable I will stay at 4.5Ghz for a day or two and then may push it







. Not sure how much the Noctua fans will help the temps (push/pull).


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Aha good luck!, the 290X is a lovely card, I wonder how it would cope with Mantle?


Honestly haven't had much time for gaming lately and not sure how Mantle has effected performance. Most GPU benches are not fully GPU bound and will show a significant drop in performance though.


----------



## TPCbench

4.4 GHz and 4.3 GHz both improve the 99th percentile frame time but the frame time graph still looks like 4.2 GHz. See below










My A10-5800K @ 4.1 GHz has a much more consistent frame times or much smoother graph










To those who can run their chips at 4.5 GHz or higher, can you do frame time graph comparison among 4.3 GHz, 4.4 GHz, 4.5 GHz and 4.6 GHz ?

Frame time graphs are easy to make with FRAPS Bench Viewer. Just input the frame time file output of FRAPS to the program and it will automatically create the graph. No need anymore to manually graph it using MS Excel

I am curious if 4.5 GHz or 4.6 GHz can make the frame time graph much smoother. Coz if yes, I might buy another G3258 chip

Thanks


----------



## solar0987

Ok well to overcome a horrible coded bios. Ie change anything and it freaks out lol i downloaded the oc program from there website. Its actually ok its basic and you can save profiles ect. Got 4.5 at 1.3 im happy. Tryed to push 1.425 for 4.8 and the system just restarted no bsod or anything. Im happy at 4.5 for a 50$ cpu and a 60$ motherboard,
Here is the 3dm results from a 270x at 1200/1500 and g3258 at 4.5
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8585418


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> 4.4 GHz and 4.3 GHz both improve the 99th percentile frame time but the frame time graph still looks like 4.2 GHz. See below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My A10-5800K @ 4.1 GHz has a much more consistent frame times or much smoother graph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To those who can run their chips at 4.5 GHz or higher, can you do frame time graph comparison among 4.3 GHz, 4.4 GHz, 4.5 GHz and 4.6 GHz ?
> 
> Frame time graphs are easy to make with FRAPS Bench Viewer. Just input the frame time file output of FRAPS to the program and it will automatically create the graph. No need anymore to manually graph it using MS Excel
> 
> I am curious if 4.5 GHz or 4.6 GHz can make the frame time graph much smoother. Coz if yes, I might buy another G3258 chip
> 
> Thanks


Here's my G3258 @ 4.7GHz







, not too smooth


----------



## Norz

Just a screenshot from running over NWAF on Dayz Overwatch. (got sniped,broke my leg...survived...for now ;p )
[email protected] +HD7870 (14.7 beta)



can you make something out of this? I wont even install FRAPS on my comp, I use MSI AB only


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> Here's my G3258 @ 4.7GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , not too smooth


Looks like the problem is much more pronounced with high-end GPU's

Thanks

I hope other could contribute their results, too









By the way, I run Hitman: Absolution at 1080p with Ultra preset. No MSAA


----------



## aerotracks

had some fun with one of these pentiums the other day. will be getting another one today.
surprised how well it handled a quick bf3 multi player match teamed up with a 290.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=pentium_liste0fbv8.png


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norz*
> 
> Just a screenshot from running over NWAF on Dayz Overwatch. (got sniped,broke my leg...survived...for now ;p )
> [email protected] +HD7870 (14.7 beta)
> 
> 
> 
> can you make something out of this? I wont even install FRAPS on my comp, I use MSI AB only


One way to make it easier to read is to hover over the lines on the graph, it should provide readings all the way down the graph.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> had some fun with one of these pentiums the other day. will be getting another one today.
> surprised how well it handled a quick bf3 multi player match teamed up with a 290.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=pentium_liste0fbv8.png


Hey aerotracks, nice clock you have there!

Try not to unlock any threads.








BF3 ran amazingly the last time I played it, I was pretty shocked.


----------



## Norz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> One way to make it easier to read is to hover over the lines on the graph, it should provide readings all the way down the graph.


I know what to make of this,my question was if you guys could make anything useful out of that graph..lol

EDIT:
@aerotracks, du you have a "memset" for Z97? My old one dont work well with haswell.... any downloadlocation,or is it payed for?
cheers


----------



## aerotracks

With Haswell you can't adjust timings on the fly anymore, Timing Configurator is spectator mode only









Edit: @TopicClocker I'll try to restrain myself


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Thanks for the thread Topic Clocker. I can't believe how slow the Phenom II in SOTC . Did you record with fraps?
G3258 has an awesome performance though, especially for emulators.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norz*
> 
> I know what to make of this,my question was if you guys could make anything useful out of that graph..lol


Oh lol, well putting your cursor over a consistent line could help a bit, and we might be able to guess the different frames but it's not really ideal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Thanks for the thread Topic Clocker. I can't believe how slow the Phenom II in SOTC . Did you record with fraps?
> G3258 has an awesome performance though, especially for emulators.


Thanks!
I can't believe how well the G3258 handles emulators, it's ridiculous, it chewed through whatever game I threw at it, even 7 Blades and Zone of the Enders, alongside Super Mario Galaxy 2!
I really need to kick back one day and enjoy these games properly, I haven't had the time to lately.

I use Shadowplay for my recordings.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Looks like the problem is much more pronounced with high-end GPU's
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I hope other could contribute their results, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I run Hitman: Absolution at 1080p with Ultra preset. No MSAA


Yeah, I was thinking it looked more pronounced aswell. My settings were totally different that was at 1440p Low Quality.

Here's 1080p Ultra Quality... very similar.



Am I right in thinking the frames that were rendered really quickly was utilizing the GPU power and the slower rendered frames were the GPU waiting for the CPU to catch up?

If I threw a fast quad in there the graph should be smoother with less height right... less waiting for the CPU.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Oh lol, well putting your cursor over a consistent line could help a bit, and we might be able to guess the different frames but it's not really ideal.
> Thanks!
> I can't believe how well the G3258 handles emulators, it's ridiculous, it chewed through whatever game I threw at it, even 7 Blades and Zone of the Enders, alongside Super Mario Galaxy 2!
> I really need to kick back one day and enjoy these games properly, I haven't had the time to lately.
> 
> I use Shadowplay for my recordings.


How did u get shadowplay to work with the g3258? Its greyed out for me because min req is an i3 cpu


----------



## Themisseble

pentium g3258 in Crysis 3


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> How did u get shadowplay to work with the g3258? Its greyed out for me because min req is an i3 cpu


By creating a shortcut of Geforce Experience on the desktop with "-shadowplay" in the target without quotations, I believe you put it outside of the quotations of the shortcut.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Oh lol, well putting your cursor over a consistent line could help a bit, and we might be able to guess the different frames but it's not really ideal.
> Thanks!
> I can't believe how well the G3258 handles emulators, it's ridiculous, it chewed through whatever game I threw at it, even 7 Blades and Zone of the Enders, alongside Super Mario Galaxy 2!
> I really need to kick back one day and enjoy these games properly, I haven't had the time to lately.
> 
> I use Shadowplay for my recordings.


Why wouldn't it? Those emulators only use 2 cores.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> How did u get shadowplay to work with the g3258? Its greyed out for me because min req is an i3 cpu


It is? Works fine for me without any tweaks


----------



## Kokumotsu

so i just got mjy chip and the B85 and updated it to allow OCing
*edit* ok so these new motherboards are stupid when it comes to overclocking.
set the bios to what i though was correct and it wouldnt set it. but i finally got it working.

im currently at 3.8 using stock 1.115 volts and it passed on pass in prime with temps about 63 on stock cooler =)
crashes on 3.9
ans so far what im loving about this mobo is that there are no BSODs.. if it crashes it straight up reboots.
though im having an issue with voltage and multiplier not clocking down with every power saver option enabled in the B85 Gaming Bios


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokumotsu*
> 
> so i just got mjy chip and the B85 and updated it to allow OCing
> *edit* ok so these new motherboards are stupid when it comes to overclocking.
> set the bios to what i though was correct and it wouldnt set it. but i finally got it working.
> 
> im currently at 3.8 using stock 1.115 volts and it passed on pass in prime with temps about 63 on stock cooler =)
> crashes on 3.9
> ans so far what im loving about this mobo is that there are no BSODs.. if it crashes it straight up reboots.
> though im having an issue with voltage and multiplier not clocking down with every power saver option enabled in the B85 Gaming Bios


Try the following

1. Manually set the CPU Uncore ratio to 32
2. Leave DRAM ratio/timings/voltage to Auto
3. Set VccIN (aka VRIN) to 1.900 V and VccIN LLC to High
4. Tweak the CPU core ratio and Vcore


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> Yeah, I was thinking it looked more pronounced aswell. My settings were totally different that was at 1440p Low Quality.
> 
> Here's 1080p Ultra Quality... very similar.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I right in thinking the frames that were rendered really quickly was utilizing the GPU power and the slower rendered frames were the GPU waiting for the CPU to catch up?
> 
> If I threw a fast quad in there the graph should be smoother with less height right... less waiting for the CPU.


Thanks for the effort.

Can you also do benchmarks on other games ?

I have already finalized my overclock settings, I'll share my gaming benchmarks tomorrow

It'll include Tomb Raider 2013 (custom run in Mountain Village), Hitman: Absolution (built-in benchmark), Lost Planet 2 (stand alone benchmark), and Metro: Last Light (built-in benchmark)


----------



## TPCbench

Sharing to those looking for a cheap Z97 board

*Review: ASRock Z97 Anniversary Edition*
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/mainboard/72861-asrock-z97-anniversary-edition/









Quote:


> The Good
> 
> Primed for G3258 AE CPU
> Good value
> Overclocks as well as more expensive boards
> Solid BIOS
> 
> The Bad
> 
> Display outputs could be better


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Thanks for the effort.
> 
> Can you also do benchmarks on other games ?
> 
> I have already finalized my overclock settings, I'll share my gaming benchmarks tomorrow
> 
> It'll include Tomb Raider 2013 (custom run in Mountain Village), Hitman: Absolution (built-in benchmark), Lost Planet 2 (stand alone benchmark), and Metro: Last Light (built-in benchmark)


No probs and here's my result from Metro LL benchmark


----------



## jason387

Anyone with a GTX 650Ti and the G3258 here?? We could see how the chip holds up against AMD's budget gaming chip- fx 6300.


----------



## stubass

Pretty poor result for a Pentium on LN2, guess i might get another lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/it4y1j


----------



## Kokumotsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Try the following
> 
> 1. Manually set the CPU Uncore ratio to 32
> 2. Leave DRAM ratio/timings/voltage to Auto
> 3. Set VccIN (aka VRIN) to 1.900 V and VccIN LLC to High
> 4. Tweak the CPU core ratio and Vcore


I don't have uncore options but I have ring ratio freq and ring voltage


----------



## Kokumotsu

I've paired mine on stock with a 280x...ran valley. The stutters were real


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokumotsu*
> 
> I don't have uncore options but I have ring ratio freq and ring voltage


cache/uncore/ring are the same thing.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Pretty poor result for a Pentium on LN2, guess i might get another lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/it4y1j


That's some crazy volts/clocks







... what voltage for 4.8GHz?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kokumotsu*
> 
> I don't have uncore options but I have ring ratio freq and ring voltage
> 
> 
> 
> cache/uncore/ring are the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Pretty poor result for a Pentium on LN2, guess i might get another lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/it4y1j
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's some crazy volts/clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... what voltage for 4.8GHz?
Click to expand...

Boots at 4.8 on 1.37V but XTU took 1.42 i think at 4.8


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Boots at 4.8 on 1.37V but XTU took 1.42 i think at 4.8


If you do decide to go for another one good luck getting a better one... it worked for me though (was stuck @ 4.5ghz now @ 4.7ghz with the new one).


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Boots at 4.8 on 1.37V but XTU took 1.42 i think at 4.8
> 
> 
> 
> If you do decide to go for another one good luck getting a better one... it worked for me though (was stuck @ 4.5ghz now @ 4.7ghz with the new one).
Click to expand...

Thanks, would be great to get a better one







happy you did


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I set up my G3258 last week with two 280X's. I am only playing cod4, LoL, and CS:GO but I'm pretty happy so far.


----------



## Kokumotsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> cache/uncore/ring are the same thing.


Cool I'll try editing those settings. When should I up the uncore ratio. When I get passed 4ghz maybe. And I don't think I have LLC XD
Board wasn't intended to oc so its obv. That its Going to be missing a few things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I set up my G3258 last week with two 280X's. I am only playing cod4, LoL, and CS:GO but I'm pretty happy so far.


neat. What clock do you have in it
I get stuttering with one 280x on stock


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokumotsu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> cache/uncore/ring are the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool I'll try editing those settings. When should I up the uncore ratio. When I get passed 4ghz maybe. And I don't think I have LLC XD
> Board wasn't intended to oc so its obv. That its Going to be missing a few things.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I set up my G3258 last week with two 280X's. I am only playing cod4, LoL, and CS:GO but I'm pretty happy so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> neat. What clock do you have in it
> I get stuttering with one 280x on stock
Click to expand...

Stuttering on what?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Why wouldn't it? Those emulators only use 2 cores.


Oh I know that, that's exactly why I'm really impressed you previously had to get a K edition I5 if you wanted to run emulated games really well, especially the most demanding titles and for the price point of this chip it's pretty much ideal.


----------



## Kokumotsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Stuttering on what?


I guess the cpu. It happened when I was playing skyrim to test it and in valley. Fps would drop a little but not a lot
This was at stock CPU settings. I'll try it again when I hit the 4ghz mark with task manager and afterburner to see which one it is


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Oh I know that, that's exactly why I'm really impressed you previously had to get a K edition I5 if you wanted to run emulated games really well, especially the most demanding titles and for the price point of this chip it's pretty much ideal.


Most games ran fine on stock Intel. The problem was having to use DSP LLE for some games which need more cpu power. Many of the Wii/Gamecube games are 30 fps which isn't hard to achieve and the 60 fps games are usually more simplistic.You really only needed the k i5 for Mario Galaxy and stuff like Zone of Enders.

My old i3 540 at 4.4 used to run Dolphin games fine, before current optimizations in Dolphin and PCSX2.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Most games ran fine on stock Intel. The problem was having to use DSP LLE for some games which need more cpu power. Many of the Wii/Gamecube games are 30 fps which isn't hard to achieve and the 60 fps games are usually more simplistic.You really only needed the k i5 for Mario Galaxy and stuff like Zone of Enders.
> 
> My old i3 540 at 4.4 used to run Dolphin games fine, before current optimizations in Dolphin and PCSX2.


I'm mainly taking about the most demanding games being harder to run and requiring faster processors, and a higher clock speed helping to push through more demanding titles which either a higher stock clock on an Intel processor, or overclocking a K edition processor can achieve, with the G3258 overclocked to 3.8GHz upwards it should handle the most demanding emulated titles really well, and you no longer need a K i5 or an i7 solely for full speed or close to full speed emulation in the most demanding games, unless you need the threads for software emulation in PCSX2 which I've heard can benefit the performance in software mode.

Most PCSX2 and Dolphin games run quite well even without the most powerful processors, my Phenom II ran games like Tekken 4, Wind Waker, Skyward Sword and Final Fantasy 10 pretty well but would fall short in more demanding titles, requiring one or a few speed hacks to speed it up like SOTC and ZOE, I'm basically praising the single-threaded performance.


----------



## Kokumotsu

im back here posting to say i fixed the throttrle issue. it was cpu bound. there was a program using 50% of cpu. on another note still cant get cpu to downclock on idle. i have EIST enabled and all the other mumbo jumbo the only thing i have that ist on is adaptive voltage and that is because when it isnt on auto i cant OC at all and i dont know why


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokumotsu*
> 
> im back here posting to say i fixed the throttrle issue. it was cpu bound. there was a program using 50% of cpu. on another note still cant get cpu to downclock on idle. i have EIST enabled and all the other mumbo jumbo the only thing i have that ist on is adaptive voltage and that is because when it isnt on auto i cant OC at all and i dont know why


Have you tried changing your power settings in windows?

Try changing them to balanced or click on the "Change plan settings" field in power options on the checked power option in "Preferred Plans", click on "Change advanced power settings", scroll down to "Processor power management" and drop the "Minimum processor state" to 5%


----------



## Kokumotsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Have you tried changing your power settings in windows?
> 
> Try changing them to balanced or click on the "Change plan settings" field in power options on the checked power option in "Preferred Plans", click on "Change advanced power settings", scroll down to "Processor power management" and drop the "Minimum processor state" to 5%


for some reason changing the min CPU didn't work but using the actual power saver setting did. I guess I try to get voltage to drop as well if freaking adaptive would stop killing my OC. And is 1.29v good for 4.2 or is it a little high?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokumotsu*
> 
> for some reason changing the min CPU didn't work but using the actual power saver setting did. I guess I try to get voltage to drop as well if freaking adaptive would stop killing my OC. And is 1.29v good for 4.2 or is it a little high?


It depends on the CPU but it does seem a tad high, it depends on how well the CPU overclocks really.
I can do 4.4GHz at 1.25v


----------



## Kokumotsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> It depends on the CPU but it does seem a tad high, it depends on how well the CPU overclocks really.
> I can do 4.4GHz at 1.25v


I guess I'll try tweaking some more
When I was pushing past 3.8 I wasn't getting bsod I just kept restarting but I think I had xmp profile on pushing my ram at 1600 instead of 1333.
I hope I have an average chip at the least and what's the max safe voltage,1.3-1.35?

And I just looked at my motherboard, MSI b85m gaming... 3 power phase... That could be my issue


----------



## flamin9_t00l

TopicClocker, Is it not time to slap on your other cooler if you have it already and see what your G3258 can do beyond 4.4GHz


----------



## 1iwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokumotsu*
> 
> I guess I'll try tweaking some more
> When I was pushing past 3.8 I wasn't getting bsod I just kept restarting but I think I had xmp profile on pushing my ram at 1600 instead of 1333.
> I hope I have an average chip at the least and what's the max safe voltage,1.3-1.35?
> 
> And I just looked at my motherboard, MSI b85m gaming... 3 power phase... That could be my issue


1.3-1.35 should be safe but always monitor your temperatures. When mine was set that high I was reaching the 80C mark and that's way to hot for me (with 212 evo). Maybe in the winter when I need a space heater







. Although, you should be able to get 4.4-4.6Ghz while staying around or under 1.3V, but all chips are different.


----------



## Kokumotsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1iwilly*
> 
> 1.3-1.35 should be safe but always monitor your temperatures. When mine was set that high I was reaching the 80C mark and that's way to hot for me (with 212 evo). Maybe in the winter when I need a space heater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Although, you should be able to get 4.4-4.6Ghz while staying around or under 1.3V, but all chips are different.


yeah I'm trying to stay as close as possible to 70°on stock cooler


----------



## Deletive

Just picked mine up from memory express last night.... built the whole PC at by 1am and went to bed at 4am.

it doesn't go past 50 at stock with my h80i DDD


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> TopicClocker, Is it not time to slap on your other cooler if you have it already and see what your G3258 can do beyond 4.4GHz


I actually stepped on the fan and it snapped off.








I've had quite some luck over the past couple of days, ripped two Phenom IIs out of their sockets since they got stuck to their heatsinks, bent the pins and had to bend them back into place even on my Phenom II X2 555.









I stepped on my Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev 2 fan a day after too.








I'm buying a new one this week that should get me to 4.6-4.7GHz pretty easily hopefully, I've found that I can get 4.6GHz at around 1.3-1.33v

Just taking a break currently.


----------



## TPCbench

Here is the summary of performance comparison between AMD A10-5800K 4.1 GHz and Intel Pentium G3258 @ 4.3 GHz

I'll post the frame time graphs later


























BENCHMARK METHOD:

Tomb Raider - I loaded finished game save file. I fast traveled to Village Outlook camp and did a 45-sec run using FRAPS benchmark

Hitman: Absolution - In the built-in benchmark, I did a 45-sec FRAPS benchmark right after exiting the door

Metro: Last Light - In the built-in benchmark, I did a 60-sec FRAPS benchmark at the 95-second mark which is around 5 seconds before the battle starts

Lost Planet 2 - In the built-in benchmark, I did a 120-sec FRAPS benchmark right before the monster comes out of the water

Sleeping Dogs - I used the results of the built-in benchmark

Resident Evil 5 - I used the stand-alone benchmark. Variable Test, Area 2. The benchmark has a percentage counter at the top left corner. I did a 60-second FRAPS benchmark at the 19% mark

Handbrake - converting .m2ts to .mp4 using Normal profile. I recorded the encoding time using a stop watch. The input file is Samsung Earth From Above. See link below
http://www.demo-world.eu/trailers/high-definition-trailers.php

POV Ray - built-in benchmark

GAME SETTINGS

Tomb Raider - 1080p, Ultimate preset

Hitman: Absolution - 1080p, Ultra preset, MSAA off

Metro: Last Light - 1080p, Very High Quality, 16x AF, Motion Blur normal, SSAA off, Very High Tessellation, PhysX off

Lost Planet 2 - 1080p, High, Motion Blur off, 8x MSAA

Sleeping Dogs - 1080p, High preset

Resident Evil 5 - 1080p, High, Motion Blur off, 8x MSAA


----------



## Kokumotsu

i dont think i posted back on the downclocking issue b ut changing the minimum processor state to 5% didnt effect my cpu ratio when idle using "Balanced", BUT in "power saver" does.
anyone know why.
anyway,i went back to 1.2v and tested 4ghz using 1344 prime so far so good


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I actually stepped on the fan and it snapped off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had quite some luck over the past couple of days, ripped two Phenom IIs out of their sockets since they got stuck to their heatsinks, bent the pins and had to bend them back into place even on my Phenom II X2 555.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stepped on my Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev 2 fan a day after too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm buying a new one this week that should get me to 4.6-4.7GHz pretty easily hopefully, I've found that I can get 4.6GHz at around 1.3-1.33v
> 
> Just taking a break currently.


Yeah, I noticed you've had chips welded to heatsinks, bad luck man. I've had some AMD CPU's pull right out of the socket before as well. I couldn't help but laugh when it happened but I was lucky enough that none of the pins were bent.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokumotsu*
> 
> i dont think i posted back on the downclocking issue b ut changing the minimum processor state to 5% didnt effect my cpu ratio when idle using "Balanced", BUT in "power saver" does.
> anyone know why.
> anyway,i went back to 1.2v and tested 4ghz using 1344 prime so far so good


That seems good, I ran 4GHz around that voltage.
I have no idea why changing the processor state didn't work for you.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> Yeah, I noticed you've had chips welded to heatsinks, bad luck man. I've had some AMD CPU's pull right out of the socket before as well. I couldn't help but laugh when it happened but I was lucky enough that none of the pins were bent.


I was laughing myself, the pins weren't too much of a hassle to bend back into place, it was just time consuming.


----------



## TPCbench




----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Here is the summary of performance comparison between AMD A10-5800K 4.1 GHz and Intel Pentium G3258 @ 4.3 GHz
> 
> I'll post the frame time graphs later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BENCHMARK METHOD:
> 
> Tomb Raider - I loaded finished game save file. I fast traveled to Village Outlook camp and did a 45-sec run using FRAPS benchmark
> 
> Hitman: Absolution - In the built-in benchmark, I did a 45-sec FRAPS benchmark right after exiting the door
> 
> Metro: Last Light - In the built-in benchmark, I did a 60-sec FRAPS benchmark at the 95-second mark which is around 5 seconds before the battle starts
> 
> Lost Planet 2 - In the built-in benchmark, I did a 120-sec FRAPS benchmark right before the monster comes out of the water
> 
> Sleeping Dogs - I used the results of the built-in benchmark
> 
> Resident Evil 5 - I used the stand-alone benchmark. Variable Test, Area 2. The benchmark has a percentage counter at the top left corner. I did a 60-second FRAPS benchmark at the 19% mark
> 
> Handbrake - converting .m2ts to .mp4 using Normal profile. I recorded the encoding time using a stop watch. The input file is Samsung Earth From Above. See link below
> http://www.demo-world.eu/trailers/high-definition-trailers.php
> 
> POV Ray - built-in benchmark
> 
> GAME SETTINGS
> 
> Tomb Raider - 1080p, Ultimate preset
> 
> Hitman: Absolution - 1080p, Ultra preset, MSAA off
> 
> Metro: Last Light - 1080p, Very High Quality, 16x AF, Motion Blur normal, SSAA off, Very High Tessellation, PhysX off
> 
> Lost Planet 2 - 1080p, High, Motion Blur off, 8x MSAA
> 
> Sleeping Dogs - 1080p, High preset
> 
> Resident Evil 5 - 1080p, High, Motion Blur off, 8x MSAA


That is very weird pov ray 3.7 benchmark .. how can OC-ed pentium beats i3 3.5Ghz?


----------



## Horsemama1956

It also seems odd to not just have frapps capture the entire benchmark run.


----------



## Themisseble

Something is wrong with DX10 or Dx11 .. why so big difference?


----------



## Kokumotsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> That seems good, I ran 4GHz around that voltage.
> I have no idea why changing the processor state didn't work for you.


I guess my issues could be that win 7 was installed on an as rock z68 extreme 3 and 2500k as I didn't want to reinstall my os but it might help my situation because I haven't installed any drivers .... Which is dumb of me to do. On a side note rt 7 lite is an amazing program.


----------



## blazeops

Here is my current stable setup:

CPU ratio: 45
CPU uncore ratio: 32
Vcore: 1.295V
VRIN: 1.960V
Voltage: Override
Ring: Auto
XMP: Disabled
C-State C6
Idle: 36
Full Load Temp (Prime95 & IBT 78 C
Full Load Temp (TF2): 62

Prime95 v285 Blend - 24 hour 3 minutes No Errors
IBT Very High - 10 Passes No Errors

Might Invest in a Noctua D14 and go for a higher overclock but I am currently happy right now with it.


----------



## jezzer

Did my first gaming bechmark
Did not expect 60fps avarage and 90fps max on Extreme settings in Sleeping Dogs


----------



## Kokumotsu

T_T i got a bad cpu. i went straight to 1.3v and i can do 4.2, but cant do 4.3... the feels are real


----------



## Premonition

Guys i need some help. I changed my voltage and multiplier settings on my Asus H81 and its now 1.3v and 44 multiplier
On CPU-Z the multiplier is shown as (8 - 44), but when running games and prime95 the multiplier only goes up to 32, core speed 3.2ghz
What did i do wrong?


----------



## Jugurnot

Some sort of power saving feature is on me thinks. I did this to my z77a gd65 + 3570k last night too! If anyone knows the actual option please enlighten us poor folks


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokumotsu*
> 
> T_T i got a bad cpu. i went straight to 1.3v and i can do 4.2, but cant do 4.3... the feels are real


May be worse than the good samples everybody is posting about, but don't forget, 4.2 is still a full GHz more than stock.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Premonition*
> 
> Guys i need some help. I changed my voltage and multiplier settings on my Asus H81 and its now 1.3v and 44 multiplier
> On CPU-Z the multiplier is shown as (8 - 44), but when running games and prime95 the multiplier only goes up to 32, core speed 3.2ghz
> What did i do wrong?


Did u change any other setting? I have this cpu on a asus h81 and doing 4.6 on 1.3v. The only thing i changed is the voltage. It seems your cpu does not get enough power on load. Did u change any power setting in bios from auto?


----------



## Norz

Just started to tweak this little beast,Im at 4700Mhz now.

Just done some settings in bios,mostly up the powerlimits and amps,turned off the powersavings.
And she`s stable enuff for benching,havent done any hardcore stability testing yet.
Gaming good,no bsod, so its stability testing next.

Seems like this one do not need this higher voltage i first thought, fine adjustment in the bios makes wonder it seems.
Temps havent reach +70`c yet so the True Copper does it job well atm.
Goona try put her under water (EK Supreme HF) if i feel she can go higher. Or the temps start to rise above my likings.

Some screens (still at "low" vcore I think)

http://valid.x86.fr/mhua2e







Seems like a good chip so far


----------



## fatphatboy88

Bought this CPU the other day to try out overclocking again. So as soon as it gets here I will need some help to say the least. The last thing I overclocked was a 486 with help from my dad when I was 8 or 9 years old. Glad to see this cheap CPU is getting great reviews. I figured it would be my test bed for overclocking before I get a 4790k or whatever is the flagship i7 six months from now.


----------



## Norz

Prime [email protected] and running, will watch the temps,if it touches the 80`c,ill stop and try decrease vcore a bit...



Cooling Thermalright TRUE copper (1,9kg) +2xPabst in push/pull.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norz*
> 
> Just started to tweak this little beast,Im at 4700Mhz now.
> 
> Just done some settings in bios,mostly up the powerlimits and amps,turned off the powersavings.
> And she`s stable enuff for benching,havent done any hardcore stability testing yet.
> Gaming good,no bsod, so its stability testing next.
> 
> Seems like this one do not need this higher voltage i first thought, fine adjustment in the bios makes wonder it seems.
> Temps havent reach +70`c yet so the True Copper does it job well atm.
> Goona try put her under water (EK Supreme HF) if i feel she can go higher. Or the temps start to rise above my likings.
> 
> Seems like a good chip so far


Very good chip







. What have you set your powerlimit to? I was going to adjust this too but ended up just leaving it at auto which I believe is 120W on my Hero.


----------



## Norz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> Very good chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What have you set your powerlimit to? I was going to adjust this too but ended up just leaving it at auto which I believe is 120W on my Hero.


Heres a bad mobilepic,I`ll explaingreyed out is the important ones)
Long Duration Power Limit=100
Short Duration Power Limit=120
Primary Plane Current Limit=85 (amps)
I have not goone crazy on anything yet,but i might









The vcore is now DOWN to 1.337at 4700Mhz, a cool number,goona stress test it soon,seems stable,temps is 2-3`c better now..thats good



EDIT:

[email protected]@[email protected],337vcore
20min prime is all i have time for today,wife and kids want me downstairs
This little beast is starting to show some potential,I get back to tweaking tomorrow,its time-consuming this tweaking and stability testing... but hella fun
And this is done on a cheap a%% Asrock mobo, that makes it even cooler in my book,I dont need the Z97 OC for this chip (maybe for memory tweaking ) but hey, this is cheap and fun, cant beat that....


----------



## JambonJovi

^^^ That is one 1337 chip









Sorry couldn't help it.


----------



## Kokumotsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> May be worse than the good samples everybody is posting about, but don't forget, 4.2 is still a full GHz more than stock.


its just waay too much voltage increase for 200mhz for me


----------



## TopicClocker

That's a hell of a chip!
4.7GHz @1.337v?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> ^^^ That is one 1337 chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't help it.


----------



## nanoflower

I'm slowly tweaking my setup with a G3258 and a 650TI. So far so good. Running 4.3GHZ at 1.222V on a MSI PC Mate. I've been slowly lowering the voltage from the 1.3V that OCGenie defaults to and running Prime95 overnight to verify that I'm still getting good results.

A few benchmark results

*3DMark*

*Firestrike* 3602
Graphics 3407
Physics 4203
Comb 1290

*Skydiver* 9559
Graph 11582
Phys 4890
Comb 10893

*Cloud Gate* 9133
Graph 22453
Phys 2469

*IceStorm* 88110
Graph 171247
Phys 32646

*Hitman Absolution*
1080 res, Vsync=Off, MSAA=off, Shadow Qual=High, Texture Qual = High, Texture Filter = Anistropic 8x,
Reflections = High, FXAA=On, Global Illumination=On, Tessellation=On, Level of Detail=High,
Depth of Field=High, SSAO=Normal, Bloom=Normal

Min FPS= 31.007, Max FPS= 88.000, Avg FPS= 38.496

That's with a MSI 650TI Power Edition at stock clocks and 8GB of 1600MHz DDR3 RAM.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanoflower*
> 
> I'm slowly tweaking my setup with a G3258 and a 650TI. So far so good. Running 4.3GHZ at 1.222V on a MSI PC Mate. I've been slowly lowering the voltage from the 1.3V that OCGenie defaults to and running Prime95 overnight to verify that I'm still getting good results.
> 
> A few benchmark results
> 
> *3DMark*
> 
> *Firestrike* 3602
> Graphics 3407
> Physics 4203
> Comb 1290
> 
> *Skydiver* 9559
> Graph 11582
> Phys 4890
> Comb 10893
> 
> *Cloud Gate* 9133
> Graph 22453
> Phys 2469
> 
> *IceStorm* 88110
> Graph 171247
> Phys 32646
> 
> *Hitman Absolution*
> 1080 res, Vsync=Off, MSAA=off, Shadow Qual=High, Texture Qual = High, Texture Filter = Anistropic 8x,
> Reflections = High, FXAA=On, Global Illumination=On, Tessellation=On, Level of Detail=High,
> Depth of Field=High, SSAO=Normal, Bloom=Normal
> 
> Min FPS= 31.007, Max FPS= 88.000, Avg FPS= 38.496
> 
> That's with a MSI 650TI Power Edition at stock clocks and 8GB of 1600MHz DDR3 RAM.


Welcome to OCN!
4.3GHz at 1.22v?
Wow that's really good!









That chip may have some impressive pottential!


----------



## windowszp

Bought this combo at MC for $100 couldn't resist, price was too good








G3258
MSI Z97 PC Mate

Than these @ Newgg
LEPA LPALV12-BK cpu cooler
Crucial Ballistic Sport 4gbx2
Sente 725Watt PSU
Some cheap Antec case
R9 280

Was wondering how would it handle games like:
WarThunder
Dayz
GTA 4/5
BF4

I'm excited, can't wait to build. lol


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> Bought this combo at MC for $100 couldn't resist, price was too good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G3258
> MSI Z97 PC Mate
> 
> Than these @ Newgg
> LEPA LPALV12-BK cpu cooler
> Crucial Ballistic Sport 4gbx2
> Sente 725Watt PSU
> Some cheap Antec case
> R9 280
> 
> Was wondering how would it handle games like:
> WarThunder
> Dayz
> GTA 4/5
> BF4
> 
> I'm excited, can't wait to build. lol


that psu... has a voltage switch on back and a +12v capacity of 576 watts. doesn't look like something you wanna use. the rest looks fine.


----------



## windowszp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> that psu... has a voltage switch on back and a +12v capacity of 576 watts. doesn't look like something you wanna use. the rest looks fine.


What do you mean voltage switch?

I know its an unknown Chinese brand but judging from reviews I though it was alright to gamble

Would this be better choice? Its only 500w compared to 725w on the sentey
Im stuck with $40 budget
http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-80PLUS-Certified-ATX12V-100-W1-0500-KR/dp/B00H33SFJU/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1407637426&sr=1-1&keywords=evga+power+supply


----------



## PureBlackFire

something like this would be the best with that budget: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371045 - the only psu with a voltage switch I'd recommend.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/435011/CX_Series_CX500M_500_Watt_ATX_Modular_Power_Supply_Refurbished - this would be better.


----------



## fateswarm

Why not the cx430m?


----------



## JR88

Because CX series is low end CWT....and overpriced....


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> Because CX series is low end CWT....and overpriced....


I was responding to his CX500 suggestion.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Why not the cx430m?


because for some reason it's more expensive.


----------



## gnubert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> Bought this combo at MC for $100 couldn't resist, price was too good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G3258
> MSI Z97 PC Mate...


Here's ten bucks. The channel wide August rebate form from the Newegg page works with the Microcenter board. Sent them my register receipt + UPC & got $10 on their July rebate.
http://images10.newegg.com/uploadfilesfornewegg/rebate/SH/MSI26MIRsAug01Aug3114cd12us.pdf


----------



## windowszp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnubert*
> 
> Here's ten bucks. The channel wide August rebate form from the Newegg page works with the Microcenter board. Sent them my register receipt + UPC & got $10 on their July rebate.
> http://images10.newegg.com/uploadfilesfornewegg/rebate/SH/MSI26MIRsAug01Aug3114cd12us.pdf


Thanks


----------



## Norz

I was just checking the new haswell vs Sandy efficiency just for fun.
I happend to have a old Sandy 2500K, been running that chip 4,7-4,8ghz for ever it seems, so i knida know that one well.
Note that the memory is not at the same speed,I will test at same memory speed tomorrow for a better and moore accurate comparison between those two (G3258 and 2500K)
Testing is only singlecore apps,mostly superpi and pifast, anything else is a no-go cause the lack of AES and AVX instructions on the Pentium.(and because it only has two cores of course..lol)

So heres what i discovered about pi today, same speed 4700mhz the Sandy crushed the newer Haswell in superpi1M. (memoryspeed and timings,I know) its [email protected](2T) vs [email protected](1T) (slighter better timings too)

The time for Haswell is on page 84-85 I guess, i posted a pic on superpi1M, timefor Haswell was 8.018s and for Sandy and its 7.941s.
I havent done under 8sec on the Pentium yet,need tweak subtimings in bios. But the Sandys timings is NOT optimised either,just fast settings i know will work.

Stupid me,closed the pi-window after a 32Mrun so no pics,but the story is the same there,pics tomorrow after testing.

Heres Pic of my [email protected]@spi1M



Cooling for Sandy


Anybody else done any comparison? Please share..thanks


----------



## blazeops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnubert*
> 
> Here's ten bucks. The channel wide August rebate form from the Newegg page works with the Microcenter board. Sent them my register receipt + UPC & got $10 on their July rebate.
> http://images10.newegg.com/uploadfilesfornewegg/rebate/SH/MSI26MIRsAug01Aug3114cd12us.pdf


Awesome Thanks! I love rebates







.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norz*
> 
> I was just checking the new haswell vs Sandy efficiency just for fun.
> I happend to have a old Sandy 2500K, been running that chip 4,7-4,8ghz for ever it seems, so i knida know that one well.
> Note that the memory is not at the same speed,I will test at same memory speed tomorrow for a better and moore accurate comparison between those two (G3258 and 2500K)
> Testing is only singlecore apps,mostly superpi and pifast, anything else is a no-go cause the lack of AES and AVX instructions on the Pentium.(and because it only has two cores of course..lol)
> 
> So heres what i discovered about pi today, same speed 4700mhz the Sandy crushed the newer Haswell in superpi1M. (memoryspeed and timings,I know) its [email protected](2T) vs [email protected](1T) (slighter better timings too)
> 
> The time for Haswell is on page 84-85 I guess, i posted a pic on superpi1M, timefor Haswell was 8.018s and for Sandy and its 7.941s.
> I havent done under 8sec on the Pentium yet,need tweak subtimings in bios. But the Sandys timings is NOT optimised either,just fast settings i know will work.
> 
> Stupid me,closed the pi-window after a 32Mrun so no pics,but the story is the same there,pics tomorrow after testing.
> 
> Heres Pic of my [email protected]@spi1M
> 
> 
> 
> Cooling for Sandy
> 
> 
> Anybody else done any comparison? Please share..thanks


Nice comparison I got 2500k nice CPU but I wanted to move to the small form factor of the 1150 with this awesome monster g3258







comparisons between this 2 are welcome !!


----------



## Jcapulet786

Could only get this to 3.9 GHz

Tried even putting the voltage up to 1.3V and still no good

Mobo : z97x-sli


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcapulet786*
> 
> Could only get this to 3.9 GHz
> 
> Tried even putting the voltage up to 1.3V and still no good
> 
> Mobo : z97x-sli


I have a similar experience. My board is Gigabyte Z97-D3H

Here is what I did

1. Manually set the CPU uncore ratio (aka CPU cache ratio) to 32
2. Set VccIN (aka VRIN) to 1.900 V and set VccIN LLC to High
3. Leave the DRAM ratio, timings and voltage to Auto
4. Start tweaking the CPU ratio and Vcore

I was able to stabilize 4.3 GHz using 1.325 Vcore. My chip is a poor overclocker. Many members here are hitting 4.5 to 4.6 GHz using ~1.3 Vcore

Try it out


----------



## Novody-3

My Pentium runs [email protected],2V
3900mhz cache
2400mhz Ram

Asus z97i plus. Funny thing for my old Games


----------



## Keysersoz

Hi,

So far i have pushed this to 4.6ghz at 1.424v but it seems to high. how much voltage is to much to push? 1.5v - 1.6?

edit: to clarify i'm asking if push over 1.5 volts would be considered suicide running it.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keysersoz*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> So far i have pushed this to 4.6ghz at 1.424v but it seems to high. how much voltage is to much to push? 1.5v - 1.6?
> 
> edit: to clarify i'm asking if push over 1.5 volts would be considered suicide running it.


Welcome to OCN!

For Haswell chips I think it's best to keep them at 1.35v at the most.
I believe it's regarded as the max safe voltage for these chips.

Check this guide by Darkwizzie.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics
Quote:


> OCing Common Sense
> You up the vcore slowly. You don't go from 1.1 to 1.2 to 1.3 to 1.4v just like that. Maybe you can start at 1.2, 1.25v but that really varies on the stress testing method. The problem with going straight to a higher voltage is, you may overvolt and use a setting that is less than optimal for stability (not proven) or temperature (obviously proven). Say you start OCing by going to x45 and using a whopping 1.45v straight up and it works. If you don't back down that voltage and you leave all that unnessary voltage about, you will not only cause more heat than you need to, you will decrease the longevity of the CPU for no good reason. At minimum I suggest going from 1.2 to 1.25 to 1.3 to 1.35 to 1.4. Any larger jump I think is completely useless for attaining a good, fine voltage.
> 
> When you plug in a higher voltage for the first time or use a stress test for a first time, eyeball the temperatures. You can go from 70C in x264 to 100C in Linpack quite easily and if you run off to make a sandwich, you risk hurting the CPU when you could've watched the temps for the first 10 seconds of the stress test and avoid this.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I read that ASUS H97 boards are capable of overclocking. I can confirm that my ASRock H97m PRO4 cannot overclock the G3258, I tried.


Bios update at of 8/5/14 (1.20) allows the G3258 to overclock on the ASRock H97M Pro-4. Testing as I type and can confirm it works perfectly.


----------



## Keysersoz

Thank you very much TopicClocker


----------



## broadbandaddict

So I got one of these a couple of weeks ago and paired it up with a 750Ti for a light HTPC/LAN machine. Very impressed so far. I'm at 4.3GHz @ 1.2V right now, temps in mid 70s. I'm planning on delidding it tonight but I'm trying to decide if I should buy some more Liquid Ultra or if PK3 is gonna be good enough. Any opinions?


----------



## bigpoppapump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> Bought this combo at MC for $100 couldn't resist, price was too good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G3258
> MSI Z97 PC Mate
> 
> Than these @ Newgg
> LEPA LPALV12-BK cpu cooler
> Crucial Ballistic Sport 4gbx2
> Sente 725Watt PSU
> Some cheap Antec case
> R9 280
> 
> Was wondering how would it handle games like:
> WarThunder
> Dayz
> GTA 4/5
> BF4
> 
> I'm excited, can't wait to build. lol


WIth a 3258 at 4.3Ghz and a 270 I'm pegged at 200fps on ultra (except minimum trees/grass) @1168x720 in War Thunder. Can't say I've tried the other games.


----------



## Optiger2

Question for you guys. I currently have a phenom x6 1045t in my rig paired with a xfx 7950. I was thinking of picking this up as a temp upgrade till broadmoor comes out next year. I have a microcenter close by. So my question is should I stay put, buy the g3258 with the msi board for 100$ or buy a fx 6300. My thinking is buy the pentium with the board and then next year I will already have a board for broadmoor. Your thoughts?

Ps. I play games but mostly just skyrim, Diablo, gw2 and LoL.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Optiger2*
> 
> Question for you guys. I currently have a phenom x6 1045t in my rig paired with a xfx 7950. I was thinking of picking this up as a temp upgrade till broadmoor comes out next year. I have a microcenter close by. So my question is should I stay put, buy the g3258 with the msi board for 100$ or buy a fx 6300. My thinking is buy the pentium with the board and then next year I will already have a board for broadmoor. Your thoughts?
> 
> Ps. I play games but mostly just skyrim, Diablo, gw2 and LoL.


The only possible issue with the G3258/MSI board combo for $100 is the board is pretty wimpy. Sure, it'll handle the Pentium overclock just fine, but an i5 or i7 will struggle if you attempt to overclock much.


----------



## TPCbench

I have already tried playing the following without a frame rate counter or a CPU usage monitor (FRAPS, MSI Afterburner, etc)

Hitman: Absolution - very playable at 1080p Ultra preset, no MSAA

Tomb Raider - very playable at 1080p Ultimate preset. When the camera view is very close to Lara's head (usually in cut scenes), the frame rate plummets to ~25 fps. This is because of TressFX

Deus Ex: Human Revolution - very playable at 1080p on maximum settings

Assetto Corsa - very playable at 1080p using medium/high settings. 16x AF, 4x MSAA

Metro: Last Light - playable at 1080p but there are some stuttering at the start when you load a saved game.

Borderlands 2 - very playable at 1080p using max settings and PhysX set to High

Sleeping Dogs - very playable at 1080p using High preset

I'll try to install again Witcher 2 and give it a run









http://www.techspot.com/review/405-the-witcher-2-performance/page8.html


----------



## durango99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanoflower*
> 
> I'm slowly tweaking my setup with a G3258 and a 650TI. So far so good. Running 4.3GHZ at 1.222V on a MSI PC Mate. I've been slowly lowering the voltage from the 1.3V that OCGenie defaults to and running Prime95 overnight to verify that I'm still getting good results.
> 
> A few benchmark results
> 
> *3DMark*
> 
> *Firestrike* 3602
> Graphics 3407
> Physics 4203
> Comb 1290
> 
> *Skydiver* 9559
> Graph 11582
> Phys 4890
> Comb 10893
> 
> *Cloud Gate* 9133
> Graph 22453
> Phys 2469
> 
> *IceStorm* 88110
> Graph 171247
> Phys 32646
> 
> *Hitman Absolution*
> 1080 res, Vsync=Off, MSAA=off, Shadow Qual=High, Texture Qual = High, Texture Filter = Anistropic 8x,
> Reflections = High, FXAA=On, Global Illumination=On, Tessellation=On, Level of Detail=High,
> Depth of Field=High, SSAO=Normal, Bloom=Normal
> 
> Min FPS= 31.007, Max FPS= 88.000, Avg FPS= 38.496
> 
> That's with a MSI 650TI Power Edition at stock clocks and 8GB of 1600MHz DDR3 RAM.


This is a wonderful thread. I also got the Microcenter deal with the G3258 and MSI Z97 PC Mate board. I've just OC'ed mine to 4.3Ghz at 1.15V. I tried 4.5Ghz at 1.15V but it hangs on booting the OS. I'm going to try upping the voltage a little to see if I can get to that magical 4.5Ghz. This is on the stock fan and heatsink. Fun chip and a good motherboard to work with it.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *durango99*
> 
> This is a wonderful thread. I also got the Microcenter deal with the G3258 and MSI Z97 PC Mate board. I've just OC'ed mine to 4.3Ghz at 1.15V. I tried 4.5Ghz at 1.15V but it hangs on booting the OS. I'm going to try upping the voltage a little to see if I can get to that magical 4.5Ghz. This is on the stock fan and heatsink. Fun chip and a good motherboard to work with it.


Welcome to OCN!
It is indeed a fun chip.


----------



## bigpoppapump

So I have my 3258 @ 4.3Ghz with a motherboard-limited 1.2v. I played Planetside 2 for a couple hours last night and when I exited, HWINFO64 showed that my CPU had hit a max freq of *4.7Ghz*.

It handled it like a champ, no noticeable problems and temps capped at 75c. I thought SOE had just done some more optimizations.









I'm guessing that was the turbo. Should I turn it off, or is it smart enough to not exceed its voltage envelope?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigpoppapump*
> 
> So I have my 3258 @ 4.3Ghz with a motherboard-limited 1.2v. I played Planetside 2 for a couple hours last night and when I exited, HWINFO64 showed that my CPU had hit a max freq of *4.7Ghz*.
> 
> It handled it like a champ, no noticeable problems and temps capped at 75c. I thought SOE had just done some more optimizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that was the turbo. Should I turn it off, or is it smart enough to not exceed its voltage envelope?


I thought the G3258 didn't have turbo boost?
http://ark.intel.com/products/82723/Intel-Pentium-Processor-G3258-3M-Cache-3_20-GHz


----------



## bigpoppapump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I thought the G3258 didn't have turbo boost?
> http://ark.intel.com/products/82723/Intel-Pentium-Processor-G3258-3M-Cache-3_20-GHz


That's real weird, then. I'll grab a screencap if it happens again.


----------



## unclewebb

As delivered from Intel, the Pentium G3258 is a 3.2 GHz processor and that's it. Their spec page does not call it a K series CPU and they don't mention that the multiplier is unlocked. The average Joe can buy this processor and run it as is at its default 3.2 GHz speed and at this speed, it does not use Intel Turbo Boost.

The overclocking part is more like a secret for enthusiasts. Intel might not want to admit that this CPU uses Intel Turbo Boost but all Intel CPUs that are running at a multiplier greater than the default multiplier are using Intel Turbo Boost internally. To test this, run RealTemp, put a load on your CPU and go into the Settings window and click on Disable Turbo. If your CPU was running at 4+ GHz and now it is only running at 3.2 GHz after you have disabled Turbo Boost within the processor then I guess that confirms that the CPU really is using Intel Turbo Boost when overclocking.

K series CPUs like the 4670K use Turbo Boost by default. Even if you are not overclocking one of these, when 1 core is active, it will turbo up to 3.8 GHz compared to its default speed of 3.4 GHz. With the Pentium, you can do this too. You just need to manually adjust the Turbo Boost multipliers in the bios or in software because by default, the G3258 only runs at 3.2 GHz.


----------



## fatphatboy88

Just got the CPU/mobo last night and couldnt wait. The stock high temps were in the low 40s running Prime95. I overclocked it to 4.4ghz at 1.25v and the temps are 58-61C. Been running Prime95 for fifteen minutes and no problem.

I tried 4.7 at 1.3v and it was a no go. When I get home from work I'll do some more testing to see if I can hit the magic 4.7 or 4.8


----------



## TopicClocker

@4.4GHz


----------



## parsec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> As delivered from Intel, the Pentium G3258 is a 3.2 GHz processor and that's it. Their spec page does not call it a K series CPU and they don't mention that the multiplier is unlocked. The average Joe can buy this processor and run it as is at its default 3.2 GHz speed and at this speed, it does not use Intel Turbo Boost.
> 
> The overclocking part is more like a secret for enthusiasts. Intel might not want to admit that this CPU uses Intel Turbo Boost but all Intel CPUs that are running at a multiplier greater than the default multiplier are using Intel Turbo Boost internally. To test this, run RealTemp, put a load on your CPU and go into the Settings window and click on Disable Turbo. If your CPU was running at 4+ GHz and now it is only running at 3.2 GHz after you have disabled Turbo Boost within the processor then I guess that confirms that the CPU really is using Intel Turbo Boost when overclocking.
> 
> K series CPUs like the 4670K use Turbo Boost by default. Even if you are not overclocking one of these, when 1 core is active, it will turbo up to 3.8 GHz compared to its default speed of 3.4 GHz. With the Pentium, you can do this too. You just need to manually adjust the Turbo Boost multipliers in the bios or in software because by default, the G3258 only runs at 3.2 GHz.


This is so true, a funny little story about this happened to me recently.

I put a G3258 in my ASRock Z87 Extreme 6 board a few weeks ago. At that time the latest BIOS had "support for new 4th generation Intel processors", but nothing specific about the G3258. The PC booted and ran fine with the G3258. Since the G3258 "does not support Turbo", the Turbo Boost option was no longer displayed in the BIOS as it did when my 4670K was installed.

I then tried to OC the G3258 by changing the core multipliers, which I could do in the BIOS. But once I booted, every monitoring program I tried showed the G3258 at 3.2GHz maximum. The core multiplier settings in the BIOS remained at my higher setting (40) but the CPU was running at 3.2GHz. I noticed in Intel XTU that the Turbo option was listed, set to disabled, and could not be enabled. I discussed this in a thread in an ASRock forum, but the OP of the thread did not believe this problem was related to Turbo. I was skeptical.

Soon afterwards I noticed a beta BIOS for my board, with the description, _Update C0 microcode to support Pentium Anniversary_. Hmm...

So I flashed to the beta BIOS and guess what I found? The Turbo Boost option was displayed with the G3258 installed. After that, I set Turbo to enabled, and my multipliers set to 40 became a 4.0GHz OC when I booted. Isn't that amazing? Actually, not, as you described.

An official BIOS has since been released for this board, and the Turbo option remains available.

My question is, do other Z87 and Z97 boards that allow you to OC a G3258 also include the Turbo option in their BIOS' when one is installed? Or do some not display the Turbo option, but have it enabled secretly? How else can this be accomplished? Is this also part of the secret to non-Z OC?

Also, would changing the microcode (in the beta BIOS) cause Turbo to become active in this processor? Would that also cause the Turbo option to be displayed in the BIOS?


----------



## wc1288

I'm running the G3258/MSI Z97 PCMate combo from Microcenter. I've got my chip stable at 4.2 ghz @ 1.130V. However, max temp during Prime95 is 80C. I'm using the stock Intel cooler as well. Idle temp is around 33-36C. Ambient room temperature is around 80F (Summer time in Los Angeles). Is my max temp unusually high for such a low voltage? Should I try reseating the stock Intel fan?


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wc1288*
> 
> I'm running the G3258/MSI Z97 PCMate combo from Microcenter. I've got my chip stable at 4.2 ghz @ 1.130V. However, max temp during Prime95 is 80C. I'm using the stock Intel cooler as well. Idle temp is around 33-36C. Ambient room temperature is around 80F (Summer time in Los Angeles). Is my max temp unusually high for such a low voltage? Should I try reseating the stock Intel fan?


Just check the back of the heatsink clips to be sure they are seated correctly. 80c at 4.2 stock cooler in p95 is just about right anyway.


----------



## wc1288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Just check the back of the heatsink clips to be sure they are seated correctly. 80c at 4.2 stock cooler in p95 is just about right anyway.


Ohh like make sure they're turned all the way opposite of the arrow direction?


----------



## iRUSH

More like make sure the white pins are pushing into the black clips so they grip the back of the motherboard.


----------



## aerotracks

2nd pentium not such a great clocker, first one did 4.5 @ 1.28V

http://abload.de/image.php?img=4200_1319_1344_2pbxqk.png


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> 2nd pentium not such a great clocker, first one did 4.5 @ 1.28V
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=4200_1319_1344_2pbxqk.png


Same here. 1st did 4.5 at 1.252 and this one is 4.2 at 1.329. Big difference!


----------



## fatphatboy88

It will do 4.4ghz at 1.25v, 4.5ghz at 1.27v and 4.6ghz at 1.285v for an hour and half each on Prime95. I dont really want to break the 1.3v threshold but I might temporarily to see how high it will go. Temps were in the high 50s to low 60s for the 4.4ghz, low to mid 60s for 4.5 and 4.6 ghz.


----------



## CL3P20

new results from C016 batch tonight


----------



## abctoz

Hi guys,

Long time lurker on this thread, love this cpu, love this thread too!!

I delided this thing today using the razor method, I wiggled for about an hour with no effect, but watching this video really helped, you see the guy just pushing the razor in














After I watched the video it took about 30mins to delid! I was freaking out a bit when the pcb bends as you put the razor in but apparently it doesn't mind









I couldn't hit any higher than 4.6ghz stable at 1.29v before delid, now it is stable at 4.7 with 1.34v(I will try lowering when I have time) max temp ~70C. Anyway after the delid max temps dropped around 10 degrees which I think really helps in my case because the processor likes to blue screen with high voltage and around 80C. I didn't use any special thermal paste, actually i applied too much on my CM212 and it doesn't seem to dry so i reused some of the excess inside the lid and it seems fine, quick and dirty:thumb:

When I have time I want to try for 4.8ghz, seems so elusive! I tried up to 1.43v before but it always bluescreens under stress


----------



## Optiger2

Bought my g3258 last night, put together a quick rig with an nzxt source, msi 797 pcmate and a powersupply and some ram i had laying around. By the time i got it all together it was pretty late so i didnt get to do too much with it, I just quickly tried some settings and it booted stable at 4.5 ghz and 1.25v. Once again it was late so i didnt get to do prime95 or ibt, but im pretty excited. Hopefully i got a good one!


----------



## aerotracks

around 1.25 at 4.5 looks very good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Same here. 1st did 4.5 at 1.252 and this one is 4.2 at 1.329. Big difference!


guess mine is an exact twin of your second pentium. just did a small custom run with 1.328V.
http://abload.de/image.php?img=4200_1328_listetsj6t.png


----------



## TopicClocker

Sorry for the slow updates everyone, I've been quite busy.
I'll be uploading some Darksiders 2 gameplay tonight and also Counterstrike GO.
League Of Legends benchmarking/testing will be done soon.


----------



## TopicClocker

For those who haven't seen it yet I have some Watch Dogs footage with fraps running.


----------



## ccRicers

Hi Pentium owners, I'm a new owner of the G3258 which I got for cheap thanks to the Micro Center bundle deal. I haven't used it yet nor have settled on a motherboard on it. I know that ASUS has several chipsets that make the CPU unlockable, but how does it hold up in peformance in *stock* speeds? The reason I ask is that I am also entertaining the thought to use a Thin Mini ITX board for a very small, budget gaming build, along with a discrete GPU that will use a riser card to adapt to a PCI Express x4 slot. And being that this form factor focuses on low power consumption, overclocking on a Thin Mini ITX board is out of the question.

Tom's article here doesn't show much of a difference in framerate variance with stock versus overlocked speeds in the games they tested. Any other resources here or elsewhere where I could look up stock performance on the G3258 in games is appreciated. I am not going to be using this system for general computing tasks.


----------



## TopicClocker

Two short clips of Final Fantasy XIV within a town/city.


----------



## TopicClocker

More Darksiders 2, ArcheAge, Tomb Raider and CSGO to come.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Lol, my chip SUCKS. 1.375 for 4.4 and 1.425 for 4.5.. I plan on replacing it with an i5 or i7 in a few months(but not selling the chip) so I don't really care, and I am using my old NH-U14S on it so temps are fine.


----------



## Jcapulet786

Still not nearly as bad as mine. Literally takes 1.4V for 4.2GHz, and if i do that I'm pretty much killing the CPU, temps are pretty high as well :S
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Lol, my chip SUCKS. 1.375 for 4.4 and 1.425 for 4.5.. I plan on replacing it with an i5 or i7 in a few months(but not selling the chip) so I don't really care, and I am using my old NH-U14S on it so temps are fine.


----------



## CL3P20

i've killed 2x so far and degraded 3x others.. seems 1.9v is a pretty solid way to damage most batches, lol

*Malay batch# L417C016 is good for +6ghz 2c/2t and loooow volts


----------



## abctoz

If I stay under 1.45v and below 70c would that be ok for 24/7 overclock?


----------



## Jcapulet786

Won't that kill your CPU shortly?


----------



## abctoz

Well I read the haswell overclock guide and the author is running 1.42v on a noctua n14:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_40

So I assume 1.42 is still ok if temps are good


----------



## CL3P20

if your under 70c.. you have nothing to worry about.. CPU would hit that on stock clocks and cooler.

*you may run into temps limiting clock speeds soon though, so don't think adding more volts is always going to = more clock speed


----------



## TPCbench

During stress testing, I noticed that there is no throttling even when the core temperature hits ~85 C (HWinfo)


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> During stress testing, I noticed that there is no throttling even when the core temperature hits ~85 C (HWinfo)


85c is nowhere near throttle temp ...thats why


----------



## Jcapulet786

hey guys just need a little help. tried over clocking this thing again on my ga-z97x-sli and could get up to 3.9GHz with 1.068V, however as soon as i change the Clock ratio to 40 ( 4.0ghz) it instantly starts to freeze or give me blue screen of death.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Norz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcapulet786*
> 
> hey guys just need a little help. tried over clocking this thing again on my ga-z97x-sli and could get up to 3.9GHz with 1.068V, however as soon as i change the Clock ratio to 40 ( 4.0ghz) it instantly starts to freeze or give me blue screen of death.
> 
> Any recommendations?


He wants some juice aka vcore


----------



## TopicClocker

Here's a 10 minute video of Darksiders 2.
Intel Pentium G3258 @4.4GHz
760 Hawk 1320MHz Core, 6.8GHz Memory.


----------



## Jcapulet786

I set my core to 1.3 and i got up to 4.2 ghz. It ran stable for 30 min but then crashed ( prim 95)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norz*
> 
> He wants some juice aka vcore


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcapulet786*
> 
> I set my core to 1.3 and i got up to 4.2 ghz. It ran stable for 30 min but then crashed ( prim 95)


I used to use prime a lot for stability but now I just use a mixture of x264, 3dmark, a few CPU heavy games, and some cinibench loops.

What are your voltages for the uncore and eventual input voltage(VIN I think)? You may need to up the input voltage to 1.9v or maybe higher to help stabilize the overclock. I know all chips are different but have you tried lower vcore? I used 1.25v I think for 4.5 GHz on my Pentium, though I am using a Asus z97-P.


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcapulet786*
> 
> I set my core to 1.3 and i got up to 4.2 ghz. It ran stable for 30 min but then crashed ( prim 95)


My MSI pcmate board has some default 'OC Genie' settings for the pentium and they are(bios readings):

Vrin: 1.88
Vcore: 1.264, multiplier 43x
Vuncore/ring: 1.008, multiplier 32x
VSA(systemagent): 0.84
Vanalog/digitalIO: 1.016

I guess try those settings and play around with the uncore(below 1.2v) and SA/IO offsets(try +0.05v) which are perfectly safe ranges. I read that if you have BSOD 101 code that is vcore, and BSOD 124/clock_watchdog code is not enough uncore/ too little analog/digital IO, what voltage/speed is your RAM?

Also in my experience with the pentium too much temperature does correlate with BSOD, around 85-90 I seem to get more BSOD, so try to keep it cool. Once I was messing around in MSI afterburner, I checked some option to do with use of kernel level software thinking it sounded good, but apparently it stopped my CPU fans without me knowing. Now a couple of minutes later my computer BSOD, I could no longer boot back into windows without BSOD, I was at 1.33vcore/1.28uncore 4.7ghz thinking now I've done it







, until I got into BIOS and saw my CPU fan wasn't spinning







, it was at 100c for like 5mins and it is still OK









I don't have much experience but I guess in your case you could just have had bad luck with your chip, but see how far you can push it


----------



## abctoz

Ok I've set the vcore to 1.415v in bios adaptive for 48x, running prime95 now pray for my chip guys so it doesn't die







max temps are 80c and and drawing 1.448v in hwmonitor.


----------



## abctoz

Sigh, Prime blend runs for 10mins before I get the fatal error: rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4. I think this happened because i increased digital/analog IO to +0.150, if I don't increase digital/analog it will bsod. Now I have to tweak more voltages :/ The funny thing is I get this error when everything is at stock too and I have to bump the dram voltage to 1.6 to get rid of the error :/ This is some elcheapo 1600mhz RAM, I think I need to eventually RMA this RAM


----------



## stubass

i have been looking for a friend about onboard graphics with this chip?

from what i can see...
Quote:


> Being Haswell based, the processor does come with an integrated GPU as well, Intel HD Graphics. It comes with 10 execution units, where the common Intel HD 4600 IGPs on the Core i7 series have 20 execution units.


does this mean it is just a cut down version of the HD4600??


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i have been looking for a friend about onboard graphics with this chip?
> 
> from what i can see...
> does this mean it is just a cut down version of the HD4600??


You know, I never really tried the iGPU on mine. I would assume so, I believe they just call it HD Graphics, runs at the same clock speed.

Here is firestrike iGPU results vs HD 4600, graphics score is just under half what the 4670 HD4600 does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> Ok I've set the vcore to 1.415v in bios adaptive for 48x, running prime95 now pray for my chip guys so it doesn't die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> max temps are 80c and and drawing 1.448v in hwmonitor.


Wow, you are brave with that board.

I have a PCMate board / G3258 combo as well, I didn't push mine that high, I stopped at 4.2Ghz just because I don't really need faster than that (its sole purpose is to use one thread quickly to drive my NV GPU while doing OpenCL tasks). Good to know I could probably shoot for a bit higher if I feel the need later.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i have been looking for a friend about onboard graphics with this chip?
> 
> from what i can see...
> does this mean it is just a cut down version of the HD4600??
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I never really tried the iGPU on mine. I would assume so, I believe they just call it HD Graphics, runs at the same clock speed.
> 
> Here is firestrike iGPU results vs HD 4600, graphics score is just under half what the 4670 HD4600 does.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> Ok I've set the vcore to 1.415v in bios adaptive for 48x, running prime95 now pray for my chip guys so it doesn't die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> max temps are 80c and and drawing 1.448v in hwmonitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you are brave with that board.
> 
> I have a PCMate board / G3258 combo as well, I didn't push mine that high, I stopped at 4.2Ghz just because I don't really need faster than that (its sole purpose is to use one thread quickly to drive my NV GPU while doing OpenCL tasks). Good to know I could probably shoot for a bit higher if I feel the need later.
Click to expand...

I have never tried it on mine and now the bench is pulled apart and sunday arvo here thus dont feel like putting it together LOL..

thanks for the link tho









i wonder what GPU it can be compared too.. hmm


----------



## abctoz

Ok 4.8ghz probably requires around 1.5v VID in bios, which in hwmonitor would be around 1.53 :S I used dota 2 max settings as stability test, 60-90fps on a gtx 260, it seems to work very well finding BSOD compared to synthetics. I yolo'd and the highest I reached was 1.48v bios which is around 1.505v in hwmonitor, and BSOD after ~1h







, temps are good only 74c. Will summon my inner yolo another day and maybe try 1.5v VID bios to get it stable for the giggles







For now its back to 1.35v 4.7ghz stable









Settings for 1.48v:
Vcin 1.9, tried up to 2 seems, made no difference, actually lower seems better O_O
Vcore 1.48, 48x multiplier
Vring 1.2, 34x multiplier
Vsa/ioa/iod +0.1 offset
Vdram 1.57, downclocked to 1333mhz, my ram is dodgy and needs a voltage bump to work properly.


----------



## Lantian

heres my oc


----------



## Jcapulet786

yeah I just upped the VRIN to 1.9 and its working a bit better now







will update with more testing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I used to use prime a lot for stability but now I just use a mixture of x264, 3dmark, a few CPU heavy games, and some cinibench loops.
> 
> What are your voltages for the uncore and eventual input voltage(VIN I think)? You may need to up the input voltage to 1.9v or maybe higher to help stabilize the overclock. I know all chips are different but have you tried lower vcore? I used 1.25v I think for 4.5 GHz on my Pentium, though I am using a Asus z97-P.


----------



## Carlitos714

Just got min this Friday. Put it up to 4.0 Ghz on the stock cooler. Waiting to sell some things to buy some rads and pump


----------



## Norz

5Ghz...done









I hope theres still some juice in her, after i slapped on the EK I was kinda surpriced, still on "low vcore" , shes good for 5ghz 24/7 on water ....or so it seems so far. 1,415vcore bios

Heres a few pics,now i need tweak my memory Gskill F3-17000CL9D-8GBXM (Samsung HCH9) and that will be a challenge, they are almost new to me,and i havent got the time to tweak them yet. So i dunno what they are capable of.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> Well I read the haswell overclock guide and the author is running 1.42v on a noctua n14:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_40
> 
> So I assume 1.42 is still ok if temps are good


1.41v is pretty much the currently accepted yet still somewhat risky max voltage for Ivybridge -n- Haswell..









1.35v (core) is the safe bet...


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> Well I read the haswell overclock guide and the author is running 1.42v on a noctua n14:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_40
> 
> So I assume 1.42 is still ok if temps are good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.41v is pretty much the currently accepted yet still somewhat risky max voltage for Ivybridge -n- Haswell..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.35v (core) is the safe bet...
Click to expand...

I've no idea about Ivy Bridge but Haswell is known to degrade on 1.35v on high loads for prolonged periods of time. It might be ok if you are into being risky though. e.g. If I had a Pentium-K I would go up to 1.45v or 1.4v since I wouldn't care as much about price.

That was about the ~1year periods we could observe now. All voltages/chips degrade eventually anyway. Nothing is 100% safe in the universe.


----------



## Norz

Im not using the Pentium for anything else than fun, I have 2 other computers I use for my other daily tasks. But when it comes to cheap fun, the Pentium is a winner.
I was lucky with mine G3258, and I might buy myself one or two moore for testing imc and memory-overclocking.

Thats about it, the best it can do is Superpi and pifast...singletreaded apps.

That beeing said,i have tried gaming with the G3258 overclocked. Tried Dayz mod (Arma 2) That game is really heavy on the cpu, running 4700mhz+ with a HD7870ghz was good.
But like most games,it needs alot of "fiddeling" to get the frames smooth and playable. I could run it 1080p high settings(tweaked) and get around 28-38fps in Cherno on a 20 people server and anything from 40-70fps in the wilderness. It was playable,no doubt about that.
But,its nowere near as smooth as with my @4800mhz I5 2500K,Arma 2 engine is crap ...nuff said

I dont play other games than Arma 2 (Dayz mods included) this days, so i havent tested on anything else.


----------



## rGhost

Hello guys ! I'm looking forward to buying this chip and I'm wondering what mobo to get. I've found the Z97M Pro 4 made by ASRock, is it good for oc ? I also intend to upgrade to an i5 or i7 in a year or two so what do you think ? Could you recommend me a mobo within 100 $ for oc this CPU ?


----------



## aerotracks

z87m oc formula is a great matx board, buying used will save you a few bucks


----------



## By-Tor

Any chance one of you with a heavily OCed G3258 could run the Black Hole Bench and post your score? Just wondering how it runs on this bench.

Thanks

http://blackholetec.com/main/Download


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Any chance one of you with a heavily OCed G3258 could run the Black Hole Bench and post your score? Just wondering how it runs on this bench.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Any chance one of you with a heavily OCed G3258 could run the Black Hole Bench and post your score? Just wondering how it runs on this bench.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://blackholetec.com/main/Download


They get about 10,800 at 5.7ghz


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I've no idea about Ivy Bridge but Haswell is known to degrade on 1.35v on high loads for prolonged periods of time. It might be ok if you are into being risky though. e.g. If I had a Pentium-K I would go up to 1.45v or 1.4v since I wouldn't care as much about price.
> 
> That was about the ~1year periods we could observe now. All voltages/chips degrade eventually anyway. Nothing is 100% safe in the universe.


Ivy is almost certainly good @ 1.4v @ 70 % of usage cycles under max load for several years... Intel specifically said this to an oem that sold 1.4v 4ghz ivy prebuilt

Haswell is also 22nm

at least by O'sk00 Overclocking knowledge, if the manufacturing is the same, you use the same max voltage..


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*


Very nice run... TY

my 8350 with 6 cores parked @ 5.2ghz


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Ivy is almost certainly good @ 1.4v @ 70 % of usage cycles under max load for several years... Intel specifically said this to an oem that sold 1.4v 4ghz ivy prebuilt
> 
> Haswell is also 22nm
> 
> at least by O'sk00 Overclocking knowledge, if the manufacturing is the same, you use the same max voltage..


Wow which oem sold 1.4v prebuilt O_O


----------



## stubass

Another pair to try out... Only two batches i found in all the shops so i went to my Fav shop and put each batch in a pile and ennie meenie moe them lol


----------



## TPCbench

Not heavily OC'ed

CPU core - 4.3 GHz
CPU uncore - 3.2 GHz
DRAM speed - 2,133 MHz


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Not heavily OC'ed
> 
> CPU core - 4.3 GHz
> CPU uncore - 3.2 GHz
> DRAM speed - 2,133 MHz


Nice run...


----------



## Scotty99

I cant believe i read this whole thread lol, i dont even have any interest in buying the CPU i have a 2500k.

I must say awesome CPU for the money especially if you can get it at microcenter with the z97 board for 100 bucks. Also very cool to see a thread on these forums where the guy is showing actualy gameplay instead of just benchmarks, i know this is an enthusiast forum but most people on here dont even seem to game its kinda weird lol.


----------



## stubass

3419B302 boots @ 4.9... and using GTL hold up without crash @ 5.0
http://valid.canardpc.com/prpc03

And 3418B987 boots at 5.0 without GTL
http://valid.canardpc.com/9t22bk

Both chips uncore @ x40



Simple testbench...


----------



## TPCbench

@ stubass

Wow, those are nice OC chips

I am still thinking if I should buy another chip


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> @ stubass
> 
> Wow, those are nice OC chips
> 
> I am still thinking if I should buy another chip


At the price they are, if you can why not..









BTW, these are going under Ln2


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> At the price they are, if you can why not..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, these are going under Ln2


What speed can you achieve with 1.25 to 1.3 Vcore ?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> At the price they are, if you can why not..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, these are going under Ln2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What speed can you achieve with 1.25 to 1.3 Vcore ?
Click to expand...

i have pulled everything apart now to prepare for Ln2 sorry... i can put it back together in the morning and try for you.. unless i get some time later today


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I've no idea about Ivy Bridge but Haswell is known to degrade on 1.35v on high loads for prolonged periods of time. It might be ok if you are into being risky though. e.g. If I had a Pentium-K I would go up to 1.45v or 1.4v since I wouldn't care as much about price.
> 
> That was about the ~1year periods we could observe now. All voltages/chips degrade eventually anyway. Nothing is 100% safe in the universe.
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy is almost certainly good @ 1.4v @ 70 % of usage cycles under max load for several years... Intel specifically said this to an oem that sold 1.4v 4ghz ivy prebuilt
> 
> Haswell is also 22nm
> 
> at least by O'sk00 Overclocking knowledge, if the manufacturing is the same, you use the same max voltage..
Click to expand...

You are free to use any voltage you want. But the OP of the haswell thread damaged his CPU on 1.35v on high loads for prolonged periods of time. And others have reported similar results on a specialized thread.

As I said though, everyone is free to take risks. I would run the Pentium-K up to 1.45v myself or up to 1.4v at least since I wouldn't care about its price much.

And no CPU is perfectly safe, 100% safe. e.g. even undervolted there is fatigue/chance of damage since the 'Universe' degrades any structure eventually.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> You are free to use any voltage you want. But the OP of the haswell thread damaged his CPU on 1.35v on high loads for prolonged periods of time. And others have reported similar results on a specialized thread.
> 
> As I said though, everyone is free to take risks. I would run the Pentium-K up to 1.45v myself or up to 1.4v at least since I wouldn't care about its price much.
> 
> And no CPU is perfectly safe, 100% safe. e.g. even undervolted there is fatigue/chance of damage since the 'Universe' degrades any structure eventually.


Wrong..

The universe only degrades any Perceptible structure...

In other words the structure is not degraded at all since perception itself is only an imperfect construct of incomplete composition relative the entire perfect system.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> You are free to use any voltage you want. But the OP of the haswell thread damaged his CPU on 1.35v on high loads for prolonged periods of time. And others have reported similar results on a specialized thread.
> 
> As I said though, everyone is free to take risks. I would run the Pentium-K up to 1.45v myself or up to 1.4v at least since I wouldn't care about its price much.
> 
> And no CPU is perfectly safe, 100% safe. e.g. even undervolted there is fatigue/chance of damage since the 'Universe' degrades any structure eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong..
> 
> The universe only degrades any Perceptible structure...
> 
> In other words the structure is not degraded at all since perception itself is only an imperfect construct of incomplete composition relative the entire perfect system.
Click to expand...

It wasn't a joke as you seem to imply with sarcasm. Read about Entropy (and the Heat Death of the Universe). Intel is not selling chips at "100% safe stock voltages", they are well aware it is "safe enough" to survive at least 3 to 5 years in order to offer warranties that last that much.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It wasn't a joke as you seem to imply with sarcasm. Read about Entropy (and the Heat Death of the Universe). Intel is not selling chips at "100% safe stock voltages", they are well aware it is "safe enough" to survive at least 3 to 5 years in order to offer warranties that last that much.


Observable entropy is an inadequate explanation for the behavior of the universe. it's a good start at best.. Which is what I'm trying to indicate that your entire premise for deduction of how long each processor will last is fundamentally flawed, baseless and incomplete..


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It wasn't a joke as you seem to imply with sarcasm. Read about Entropy (and the Heat Death of the Universe). Intel is not selling chips at "100% safe stock voltages", they are well aware it is "safe enough" to survive at least 3 to 5 years in order to offer warranties that last that much.
> 
> 
> 
> Observable entropy is an inadequate explanation for the behavior of the universe. it's a good start at best.. Which is what I'm trying to indicate that your entire premise for deduction of how long each processor will last is fundamentally flawed, baseless and incomplete..
Click to expand...

What are you talking about. First prove that intel CPUs are 100% safe on stock voltage. Because that's *absolute nonsense*.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> What are you talking about. First prove that intel CPUs are 100% safe on stock voltage. Because that's *absolute nonsense*.


You see... you don't understand at all what you're talking about.. There is no perceptible 100% because perception is incomplete..

You're merely part of the negligent collective that carelessly abuse logic.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> What are you talking about. First prove that intel CPUs are 100% safe on stock voltage. Because that's *absolute nonsense*.
> 
> 
> 
> You see... you don't understand at all what you're talking about.. There is no perceptible 100% because perception is incomplete..
> 
> You're merely part of the negligent collective that carelessly abuse logic.
Click to expand...

Whatever. When you escape that narcissism come back. Then we can talk about CPUs.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I cant believe i read this whole thread lol, i dont even have any interest in buying the CPU i have a 2500k.
> 
> I must say awesome CPU for the money especially if you can get it at microcenter with the z97 board for 100 bucks. Also very cool to see a thread on these forums where the guy is showing actualy gameplay instead of just benchmarks, i know this is an enthusiast forum but most people on here dont even seem to game its kinda weird lol.


Haha thanks!

I've been looking through some of the gameplay I've recorded, my card is getting RMA'd but fortunately I've got alot of footage to go through and upload which I've been doing over the past couple of days.
In case anyone missed these I'll be adding them to the OP too! (Dead Space 3, Far Cry 3 and ArcheAge and are the newest, alongside Darksiders 2)

Dead Space 3 (Contains story gameplay)
Runs amazingly!






ArcheAge










Darksiders II
Runs fantastic!






Far Cry 3
Has frame-rate dips to showcase worse-case performance






Watch Dogs
I really stressed this CPU on Watch Dogs.






Final Fantasy XIV


----------



## Adonis

Anyone here able to do the altis benchmark on Arma 3 please?


----------



## Weber

Going for points, not a 24/7 voltage


----------



## rubicsphere

I'm not sure if this is common knowledge or not but this el-cheapo motherboard that I have:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157390&cm_re=asrock_b85-_-13-157-390-_-Product

Can overclock the G3258 just fine:


----------



## Horsemama1956

Swapped mine for a new one as it was just too crappy, lol.. New one has a stock vcore of 1.066 and does 4Ghz without touching voltage. Old one needed 1.2.

Edit, damn 1.2 for 4.5..

Where I'm at right now. Will run overnight stress test, then may go for 4.8. Not sure sure if it's needed.


----------



## gkschick

I am relatively new to the over clocking thins but I have a Gigabyte z97-hd3 MOBO and could not get any results with changing the multiplier or voltages in the BIOS. Every time i changed anything, it would always show 3.2ghz after booting in windows 8.1.

I had gigabyte easytune installed with the MOBO drivers so i tried playing around with its preset OC settings but those didn't work either. I finally was able to get results in the advanced OC settings tab on easytune where i manually adjusted the multiplier and voltage myself. I am set at 4.3ghz and 1.224V at the moment with no problems at all.

I did notice the clock speed on cpu-z always shows 4.3 even when idle even though it would drop down when idle before the OC and only show max when doing a stress test on prime95. Should I be alarmed at this or no?

thanks.


----------



## TPCbench

I thought my OC was stable. I'm getting random BSOD's when playing games

It passed 10 runs of Intel Burn Test @ Very High stress level. It passed 10 loops of x264 Stability Test v2.

I'm gonna reduce the DRAM speed to 1,333 MHz and play more games to see what is the problem

It looks like the IMC is weak.


----------



## tp4tissue

doubt the imc is weak on haswell, for <2133mhz


----------



## abctoz

do you get rounding errors in prime95 blend? I just found out I get these errors even at everything stock







I get some errors in memtest too so its probably the ram, hope its not the imc since I delided already @@


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> do you get rounding errors in prime95 blend? I just found out I get these errors even at everything stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get some errors in memtest too so its probably the ram, hope its not the imc since I delided already @@


This has happened to me before, but only due to the fact that the motherboard was not feeding the correct voltage to the RAM

Sometimes certain sticks of ram need 1.5+ volts even though their rated for Reference...


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gkschick*
> 
> I am relatively new to the over clocking thins but I have a Gigabyte z97-hd3 MOBO and could not get any results with changing the multiplier or voltages in the BIOS. Every time i changed anything, it would always show 3.2ghz after booting in windows 8.1.
> 
> I had gigabyte easytune installed with the MOBO drivers so i tried playing around with its preset OC settings but those didn't work either. I finally was able to get results in the advanced OC settings tab on easytune where i manually adjusted the multiplier and voltage myself. I am set at 4.3ghz and 1.224V at the moment with no problems at all.
> 
> I did notice the clock speed on cpu-z always shows 4.3 even when idle even though it would drop down when idle before the OC and only show max when doing a stress test on prime95. Should I be alarmed at this or no?
> 
> thanks.


Read the Z97 overclocking guide of Sin0822. Do it yesterday.


----------



## abctoz

Been doing 3000M custom blends to test out settings with my 4gb 1600 1.5v ram:

VDIMM / VCCSA / VCCIOD
1.5 / 0.83 / 1.08 (stock) fails <10min
1.65 / 0.83 / 1.08 fails <10min
1.5 / +0.3 / auto fails <20min
1.65 / +0.3 / auto fails <20min
1.5 / +0.3 / +.15 fails <20min
1.65 / +0.3 / +.15 fails <20min
1.5 / stock / +.2 fails <40min
1.65 / stock / +.2 fails after 4 hours
















Does this mean... my ram needs a voltage bump... but in order for that to work.. my cpu also needs an IO voltage bump... but my bios doesn't automatically bump the voltage which is why I keep getting rounding errors ??????????


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> Been doing 3000M custom blends to test out settings with my 4gb 1600 1.5v ram:
> 
> VDIMM / VCCSA / VCCIOD
> 1.5 / 0.83 / 1.08 (stock) fails <10min
> 1.65 / 0.83 / 1.08 fails <10min
> 1.5 / +0.3 / auto fails <20min
> 1.65 / +0.3 / auto fails <20min
> 1.5 / +0.3 / +.15 fails <20min
> 1.65 / +0.3 / +.15 fails <20min
> 1.5 / stock / +.2 fails <40min
> 1.65 / stock / +.2 fails after 4 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean... my ram needs a voltage bump... but in order for that to work.. my cpu also needs an IO voltage bump... but my bios doesn't automatically bump the voltage which is why I keep getting rounding errors ??????????


Hmm that is weird, what ram sticks have you got?


----------



## abctoz

i just have 1 1600 stick cheapo cl11 rated 1.5v, dont really want to rma it cuz i wont have a computer lol, maybe ill buy another stick and rma this one to get dual channel, but dont really need 8gb.

the last setting seems close to stable, only 1 worker failed afte 4h and the other was still going after 12h, just did 1h occt linpack no errors, im guessing vcciod is best at around .5 to vdimm, just that my ram is not stable at 1.5v


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> i just have 1 1600 stick cheapo cl11 rated 1.5v, dont really want to rma it cuz i wont have a computer lol, maybe ill buy another stick and rma this one to get dual channel, but dont really need 8gb.
> 
> the last setting seems close to stable, only 1 worker failed afte 4h and the other was still going after 12h, just did 1h occt linpack no errors, im guessing vcciod is best at around .5 to vdimm, just that my ram is not stable at 1.5v


Have you tried underclocking them a little bit, I know you wouldn't want to but I suppose it's worth a shot.
Perhaps you can try 1333mhz and perhaps somewhere between that and 1600MHz.

If it's a fault with your ram your best choice would likely to be RMA.


----------



## abctoz

I tried 1333 with the same timings as 1600 but it seems to make very little/no difference, actually I wouldn't mind underclock if it makes it stable







, I swear this ram is making me dumber xD Anyway I'll probably rma it eventually when its more convenient. Now that its kind of stable back to overclocking


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> I tried 1333 with the same timings as 1600 but it seems to make very little/no difference, actually I wouldn't mind underclock if it makes it stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I swear this ram is making me dumber xD Anyway I'll probably rma it eventually when its more convenient. Now that its kind of stable back to overclocking


Aha good luck!


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> I tried 1333 with the same timings as 1600 but it seems to make very little/no difference, actually I wouldn't mind underclock if it makes it stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I swear this ram is making me dumber xD Anyway I'll probably rma it eventually when its more convenient. Now that its kind of stable back to overclocking


yarb... this sounds like a problem that's not related to ram...

either something wrong on the motherboard settings side... or BIOS needs update.. or sumtin'


----------



## bernieyee

Quick question here..

I have my G3258 stable at 4.5GHz and 1.275v.

However, I hate how it's constantly sitting at max voltage.

What's the proper way of setting 1.275v as the max voltage and have it normally downclock the voltage at idle? Adaptive?


----------



## TPCbench

Guys, what does BSOD code 124 mean for an Intel Haswell setup ?

There is a BSOD guide here in OCN but there is no list for Haswell
http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list

I'm getting BSOD code 124 during gaming. Last night I also got it while runnung x264 Stability Check v2


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bernieyee*
> 
> Quick question here..
> 
> I have my G3258 stable at 4.5GHz and 1.275v.
> 
> However, I hate how it's constantly sitting at max voltage.
> 
> What's the proper way of setting 1.275v as the max voltage and have it normally downclock the voltage at idle? Adaptive?


Did you use CPU-Z to check the core voltage ? In my case, the core voltage is also fixed as shown by CPU-Z.

But HWinfo shows the idle core voltage. Perhaps there is still a bug with CPU-Z

Try HWinfo


----------



## bernieyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Guys, what does BSOD code 124 mean for an Intel Haswell setup ?
> 
> There is a BSOD guide here in OCN but there is no list for Haswell
> http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list
> 
> I'm getting BSOD code 124 during gaming. Last night I also got it while runnung x264 Stability Check v2


I get that whenever I clocked my G3258 too high and the voltage was too low.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Did you use CPU-Z to check the core voltage ? In my case, the core voltage is also fixed as shown by CPU-Z.
> 
> But HWinfo shows the idle core voltage. Perhaps there is still a bug with CPU-Z
> 
> Try HWinfo


Here's a photo for you to take a look at.

Note the minimum values and current values in HWMonitor and how CPU-Z has the voltage at 1.277v regardless the fact that it's at 800MHz.



Here's HWinfo


----------



## Adonis

Anyone here have Arma 3? Could you please please get on a near full multiplayer server like king of the hill or altis life and let me know what fps you are getting? I just bought this CPU but am waiting for it to ship.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay im back








Chilled loop......



Raining here since Friday and humid so my QDC's are a little sweaty . This means turn thermostat down


http://valid.canardpc.com/we2q9c


This thing clocks real good esse








Volts are high cause that's whatya do


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bernieyee*
> 
> Quick question here..
> 
> I have my G3258 stable at 4.5GHz and 1.275v.
> 
> However, I hate how it's constantly sitting at max voltage.
> 
> What's the proper way of setting 1.275v as the max voltage and have it normally downclock the voltage at idle? Adaptive?


You need to set the c states. EIST and c1a I think (just google it)? Don't say 'adaptive' because that's usually (or mostly) for upping the voltage on high frequencies, and that's usually bad (or clueless).


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> You need to set the c states. EIST and c1a I think (just google it)? Don't say 'adaptive' because that's usually (or mostly) for upping the voltage on high frequencies, and that's usually bad (or clueless).


u dont need c1 for downclocking...

noobing it up with -fate-


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> yarb... this sounds like a problem that's not related to ram...
> 
> either something wrong on the motherboard settings side... or BIOS needs update.. or sumtin'


hmm.. I have MSI PCMATE Z97 board, when I up the VDIMM to 1.65 or change VCCSA and leave VCCIOD on auto, VCCIOD doesn't go up and stays at stock 1.08.. is that the correct behaviour? Come to think of it auto seems to mean stock on my board for all voltages is this correct behaviour? O_O


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> hmm.. I have MSI PCMATE Z97 board, when I up the VDIMM to 1.65 or change VCCSA and leave VCCIOD on auto, VCCIOD doesn't go up and stays at stock 1.08.. is that the correct behaviour? Come to think of it auto seems to mean stock on my board for all voltages is this correct behaviour? O_O


Update bios to 4.2

do not use 4.3

I've thus far had great luck with 4.2


----------



## DJettedeGuzman

Hi guys, I'm new here at OCN.
I have intel g3258 too and it's currently overclocked at 4.5Ghz @1.275v.
temps are 40C and 75C, idle and stress temp/100%load temp respectively.

I wanted to push my oc to whatever my cpu can.

My current CPU cooler is Deepcool Gammaxx s40 and I'm planning on buying a:
Antec 920 or
Cooler Master Hyper 212x

Which of two do you recommend to reach atleast 5ghz?









and also, What is the maximum temperature and maximum cpu voltage i can give to this small monster?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJettedeGuzman*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm new here at OCN.
> I have intel g3258 too and it's currently overclocked at 4.5Ghz @1.275v.
> temps are 40C and 75C, idle and stress temp/100%load temp respectively.
> 
> I wanted to push my oc to whatever my cpu can.
> 
> My current CPU cooler is Deepcool Gammaxx s40 and I'm planning on buying a:
> Antec 920 or
> Cooler Master Hyper 212x
> 
> Which of two do you recommend to reach atleast 5ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also, What is the maximum temperature and maximum cpu voltage i can give to this small monster?


def stick with the 212... MORE than enough.


----------



## C-BuZz

Second G3258 4.5Ghz / 1.273v. Seems to run a lot cooler than the last one.


----------



## DJettedeGuzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> def stick with the 212... MORE than enough.


Ill be purchasing Corsair H105







I might be upgrading to I5 in the future







Thanks


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJettedeGuzman*
> 
> Ill be purchasing Corsair H105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be upgrading to I5 in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


even for an i5... aio water coolers are a waste of time.. they're great for ati gpus.. but as far as CPU OC.. they really don't help all that much.


----------



## DJettedeGuzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> even for an i5... aio water coolers are a waste of time.. they're great for ati gpus.. but as far as CPU OC.. they really don't help all that much.


instead of purchasing a Corsair H105, what can you recommend instead?


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> even for an i5... aio water coolers are a waste of time.. they're great for ati gpus.. but as far as CPU OC.. they really don't help all that much.


That's BS. A 105 would work fine for an overclocked i5 and even an i7. They're not the best value, but they work fine in each price bracket depending on what you need.


----------



## DJettedeGuzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> That's BS. A 105 would work fine for an overclocked i5 and even an i7. They're not the best value, but they work fine in each price bracket depending on what you need.


Corsair H105 is around $105 under promotion thats why i'm going to buy that instead of a Antec 920 which has price of $63.








Or can you recommend any cooler around $100 below which is good even if I upgrade to g3258?


----------



## Horsemama1956

For a 3258 you probably only need a 212+, but if you plan on upgrading later on you could grab one of the Noctua coolers which will cool anything and are a bit cheaper than the H105(D14/U14S). An H80 would be fine for the g3258 and 4.5Ghz or so on an i5. The 212+ will do fine with an i5 at 4.2-4.3 though and is cheap. If your 3258 doesn't need crazy volts you can go beyond 4Ghz with the stock cooler.


----------



## DJettedeGuzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> For a 3258 you probably only need a 212+, but if you plan on upgrading later on you could grab one of the Noctua coolers which will cool anything and are a bit cheaper than the H105(D14/U14S). An H80 would be fine for the g3258 and 4.5Ghz or so on an i5. The 212+ will do fine with an i5 at 4.2-4.3 though and is cheap. If your 3258 doesn't need crazy volts you can go beyond 4Ghz with the stock cooler.


my 3258 needs 1.3v I guess to reach a stable 4.5ghz?
I tried 1.275 @4.5ghz ruh aida for 5hrs without BSOD but on prime 95 i got bsod after 30 mins of stress. does it mean my oc isn't real stable?

*So a H105 is total overkill even if I upgrade to i5? I guess I'll purchase Antec Kuhler 920 or a Hyper 212x(this is the one available here, no 212+.) instead


----------



## Horsemama1956

nothing wrong with overkill. I'm using an NH-U14S from a previous build on mine ,lol. It all depends on what you want to spend. If 100 bucks is fine for you, then go for it. With the 212, you could buy some RAM as well or something else for the same cost of the H105.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJettedeGuzman*
> 
> my 3258 needs 1.3v I guess to reach a stable 4.5ghz?
> I tried 1.275 @4.5ghz ruh aida for 5hrs without BSOD but on prime 95 i got bsod after 30 mins of stress. does it mean my oc isn't real stable?
> 
> *So a H105 is total overkill even if I upgrade to i5? I guess I'll purchase Antec Kuhler 920 or a Hyper 212x(this is the one available here, no 212+.) instead


It's not really an issue of Overkill.. ALL of the AIO coolers are crummy when it comes to reliability.. and they typically use a bunch of plastic where metal is traditionally REQUIRED...









My point is, since they do not provide tangible benefits for the CPU, (higher overclock NOT-found)... There is no reason to Risk hosing the rest of your system with water...


----------



## DJettedeGuzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> It's not really an issue of Overkill.. ALL of the AIO coolers are crummy when it comes to reliability.. and they typically use a bunch of plastic where metal is traditionally REQUIRED...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is, since they do not provide tangible benefits for the CPU, (higher overclock NOT-found)... There is no reason to Risk hosing the rest of your system with water...


I'm going to buy a Noctua NH-D14 for $60 second hand price.







Hope this cooler will perform well


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/wsrwkp this is from the one that tested 3rd out of 4...


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wsrwkp this is from the one that tested 3rd out of 4...


Wow... Nice OC...

What was the cooling?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wsrwkp this is from the one that tested 3rd out of 4...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... Nice OC...
> 
> What was the cooling?
Click to expand...

thanks







Ln2


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> It's not really an issue of Overkill.. ALL of the AIO coolers are crummy when it comes to reliability.. and they typically use a bunch of plastic where metal is traditionally REQUIRED...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is, since they do not provide tangible benefits for the CPU, (higher overclock NOT-found)... There is no reason to Risk hosing the rest of your system with water...


What are you talking about? The better losed loop setups work just as good as high end air(so it will allow for higher overclocks) and they very rarely leak. I doubt the the failure rate which results in a ruined system is any higher than a PSU taking out a system. If you don't like them that's fine, but don't make crap up. They would not be selling so many of them if they had such problems since they generally cover your system if the loops cause system failure, since it would be costing them so much in repairs/component replacement.


----------



## JR88

you guys are being overkill on coolers talking about a G3258...they don't get that hot to begin with......


----------



## Deletive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> you guys are being overkill on coolers talking about a G3258...they don't get that hot to begin with......


*awkwardly sit here with an h80i on the G3258*


----------



## Carlitos714

Overkill yup, gonna use a 120 rad and 2x 240 rads on my cpu with 7970! Who does not go for an overkill?

Could use my stock cooler, but in the end this is overclock.net last time i checked!


----------



## DJettedeGuzman

someone using a Corsair H105 or Antec kuhler 920 to cool your Intel G3258?


----------



## JR88

ridiculously overkill....


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> you guys are being overkill on coolers talking about a G3258...they don't get that hot to begin with......


Yup, and the dies are so small, the coolers aren't even that effective


----------



## TPCbench

I tried Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition @ 1080p, Ultra Spec, Uber Sampling disabled

I have only played the first part and it is very playable.

CPU usage is 70 to 90% (just observing MSI Afterburner's CPU usage display)


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> ridiculously overkill....


So is your PSU... So what ?

Having over-the-top cooling means that the
chip can be pushed further while still maintaining
lower temps and if the people in question ever
want to upgrade the Pentium to an i5 or i7 that
can also be heavily OCed they can without any
issues.


----------



## CL3P20

IMO - with these puny cores.. your going to need cooling before PSU.

**TX650 can run these CPU to +6ghz lolz


----------



## Aziraphale05

First of all, a HUGE thank you to TopicClocker for this thread. I actually read all 100 pages of it and there is a ton of good info. It was instrumental in helping me decide to purchase one of these CPUs and in helping me overclock it.

Now on to my issue, I purchased the G3258 / MSI Z97 PC Mate $99 micro center deal because it was just too good to pass up. I'm coming from an Phenom II 940 with a mild overclock (3.3ghz, apparently I lost the lottery, it just ran too hot to go higher). I've had it for over 5 years and the benchmarks here helped convince me this was a decent time to upgrade before doing a massive upgrade in a year or two. I also didn't want to wait until it totally gave up the ghost and at a total outlay of $99 (plus some random ram I ... acquired), the performance gains were worth it.

I started my overclock with the OC Genie just to see where it would start me and it put me at 4.3GHz with a 1.3 vcore I believe. The problem was, it wasn't stable. It would crash on any benchmark. I started reading this thread and both Haswell overclocking guides mentioned in here to try and get it better. As it stands today, I'm back at 4.3 GHz, again with 1.3 vcore but it is more stable. It ran x264 entirely through last night (85C max temp) but then just failed it again this morning about 1.5 hours in. I was able to play games for about 6 hours straight so I know it's "relatively" stable but I would like it to be able to at least pass x264 regularly. I was playing mostly TF2 but I also play D3, a little LoL, etc. Nothing overly taxing on the processor, I believe it was in the low 60's while playing.

Any suggestions or things I haven't thought of to try and get it stable? Since MicroCenter is pretty close, do you think I should just return the CPU and try the lottery again thinking I may have just a bad example? Anyone familiar with how well MicroCenter will take back a used processor? With so many people hitting 4.3-4.4 on 1.2x volts, it's frustrating to not be stable even at 1.3. I have backed down the voltage but it BSODs with a 124 pretty quick when I do that. Temps don't even hit 70+ before it's rebooting.

Here is where my system sits currently:
VID: 1.300 (current reading 1.301)
Clock: 43
Unclock: 32
VCCIN: 1.9 (current reading 1.904)
Ring: 1.15 (current reading 1.144)

Vcore is currently low (as expected since it's idle) but does go to 1.3 ish on load.
I wasn't able to find the VCCIN LLC anywhere in bios ... does it go by another name? I couldn't find anything that even looked like it so perhaps that's not an option in the PC Mate?

Anything I missed? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## By-Tor

Can this dual core CPU feed a pair of 7950's enough so not to create a huge bottleneck?


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Can this dual core CPU feed a pair of 7950's enough so not to create a huge bottleneck?


I doubt it. Single player it might do ok. But multiplayer will unlikely push the second GPU much at all.

Why consider this?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Can this dual core CPU feed a pair of 7950's enough so not to create a huge bottleneck?


Not really for modern games. I saw a noticeable difference between G3258 and my i7 with two 270s. Only games that were similar in results were older single threaded apps as you can imagine.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Not really for modern games. I saw a noticeable difference between G3258 and my i7 with two 270s. Only games that were similar in results were older single threaded apps as you can imagine.


can you disable 4 thread son i7 and try i3 ? can i3 handle x2 R9 270?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Why consider this?


Still throwing the idea around at giving Intel a try since AMD won't be releasing anything to replace FX anytime soon. Looking at Broadwell next year and just thinking about getting a MSI Z97 gaming 5 MB and a G3258 just to hold me till Broadwell releases.

Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Not really for modern games. I saw a noticeable difference between G3258 and my i7 with two 270s. Only games that were similar in results were older single threaded apps as you can imagine.


Thanks

Guess I could park 6 cores on my 8350 and see how it handles my 7950's...


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aziraphale05*
> 
> First of all, a HUGE thank you to TopicClocker for this thread. I actually read all 100 pages of it and there is a ton of good info. It was instrumental in helping me decide to purchase one of these CPUs and in helping me overclock it.
> 
> Now on to my issue, I purchased the G3258 / MSI Z97 PC Mate $99 micro center deal because it was just too good to pass up. I'm coming from an Phenom II 940 with a mild overclock (3.3ghz, apparently I lost the lottery, it just ran too hot to go higher). I've had it for over 5 years and the benchmarks here helped convince me this was a decent time to upgrade before doing a massive upgrade in a year or two. I also didn't want to wait until it totally gave up the ghost and at a total outlay of $99 (plus some random ram I ... acquired), the performance gains were worth it.
> 
> I started my overclock with the OC Genie just to see where it would start me and it put me at 4.3GHz with a 1.3 vcore I believe. The problem was, it wasn't stable. It would crash on any benchmark. I started reading this thread and both Haswell overclocking guides mentioned in here to try and get it better. As it stands today, I'm back at 4.3 GHz, again with 1.3 vcore but it is more stable. It ran x264 entirely through last night (85C max temp) but then just failed it again this morning about 1.5 hours in. I was able to play games for about 6 hours straight so I know it's "relatively" stable but I would like it to be able to at least pass x264 regularly. I was playing mostly TF2 but I also play D3, a little LoL, etc. Nothing overly taxing on the processor, I believe it was in the low 60's while playing.
> 
> Any suggestions or things I haven't thought of to try and get it stable? Since MicroCenter is pretty close, do you think I should just return the CPU and try the lottery again thinking I may have just a bad example? Anyone familiar with how well MicroCenter will take back a used processor? With so many people hitting 4.3-4.4 on 1.2x volts, it's frustrating to not be stable even at 1.3. I have backed down the voltage but it BSODs with a 124 pretty quick when I do that. Temps don't even hit 70+ before it's rebooting.
> 
> Here is where my system sits currently:
> VID: 1.300 (current reading 1.301)
> Clock: 43
> Unclock: 32
> VCCIN: 1.9 (current reading 1.904)
> Ring: 1.15 (current reading 1.144)
> 
> Vcore is currently low (as expected since it's idle) but does go to 1.3 ish on load.
> I wasn't able to find the VCCIN LLC anywhere in bios ... does it go by another name? I couldn't find anything that even looked like it so perhaps that's not an option in the PC Mate?
> 
> Anything I missed? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks guys.


Thanks! I really appreciate it!

Your ring might be a bit too low, I think I had some trouble running my ring at 1.15v, try and raise it to 1.20-1.30v at the same clock of 32.
Here's what I have mine at, reading from HWMonitor.


Bus Speed: 100.1
Multiplier: 44 (4.4GHz)
Uncore: 3.9GHz
VID: 1.251v
LLC/RING: 1.203v (I'm running 1.2v because I have the ring/uncore/cache clocked to 3.9GHz)
VCCIN/VCORE: 1.872

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Can this dual core CPU feed a pair of 7950's enough so not to create a huge bottleneck?


Hmm I've never ran multiple GPUs before so I'm not particularly sure of what kind of load having multiple GPUs put on the CPU.
However if I look at it as the power of 2 7950s I think it depends on the game you're playing and often the amount of GPU power your pushing through it, other games might be okay with it, others might not be able to stress the second GPU much if at all, thus bottlenecking, you probably know what bottlenecking is already but I thought I'd mention this to get the point across more simpler.

Here's a quote taken from the G3258 Anniversary reviews thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Well, it's a pretty bad term IMO but *another way of saying you're only as fast as the weakest link*
> 
> *if your CPU can handle 35fps in a given game scene, then it doesn't matter if at 1080p, max settings, one GPU can render 50fps and another 150fps. They'd both be functionally the same because your game would run at 35fps.
> *
> That's what people call "bottlenecking", when there is something significantly slower than something else for their intended games/settings that would make upgrading certain areas past a certain level quite pointless.


I think it will certainly bottleneck in some games, but I don't know how many.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Still throwing the idea around at giving Intel a try since AMD won't be releasing anything to replace FX anytime soon. Looking at Broadwell next year and just thinking about getting a MSI Z97 gaming 5 MB and a G3258 just to hold me till Broadwell releases.
> 
> Thanks
> Thanks
> 
> Guess I could park 6 cores on my 8350 and see how it handles my 7950's...


In my opinion your current CPU is pretty potent for most things of today, It's probably not worth switching to the G3258 from a 5GHz 8350. In the OP, I wrote:
Quote:


> All in all, *this processor will excel in single-thread dependent tasks*, and take on chips with inferior single-threaded performance, however *will be more likely to perform worse in tasks which are heavily multi-threaded or multi-thread dependent*


Quote:


> *it is able to topple AMD chips in their fields of weakness* and if you can find a use for this CPU it's pretty much untouchable in it's area, it's really affordable and you can practically achieve the single-thread performance of an i5 4790K which has a turbo frequency of 4.4GHz which my processor is running at in most of these benchmarks unless stated otherwise.


Is there anything you're running currently which would benefit from the G3258's single-threaded performance?


----------



## JR88

That CPU will definitely bottleneck in more mult-threaded/memory oriented intensive tasks....with that cpu focus on single thread performance, and a good overclock will help.

8350 can/has ok multi-threading/memory intensive ability but its individual core/single thread performance is a joke vs intel.....


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Hmm I've never ran multiple GPUs before so I'm not particularly sure of what kind of load having multiple GPUs put on the CPU.
> However if I look at it as the power of 2 7950s I think it depends on the game you're playing and often the amount of GPU power your pushing through it, other games might be okay with it, others might not be able to stress the second GPU much if at all, thus bottlenecking, you probably know what bottlenecking is already but I thought I'd mention this to get the point across more simpler.
> 
> Here's a quote taken from the G3258 Anniversary reviews thread.
> I think it will certainly bottleneck in some games, but I don't know how many.


Mostly play BF4, Bio Shock, Hitman and Tomb Raider..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> In my opinion your current CPU is pretty potent for most things of today, It's probably not worth switching to the G3258 from a 5GHz 8350. In the OP, I wrote:
> 
> Is there anything you're running currently which would benefit from the G3258's single-threaded performance?


I'm sure nothing I'm doing will benefit from this move, but mainly looking for an upgrade with Broadwell and just something to tinker with now to hold me over until it's release..

Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> That CPU will definitely bottleneck in more mult-threaded/memory oriented intensive tasks....with that cpu focus on single thread performance, and a good overclock will help.
> 
> 8350 can/has ok multi-threading/memory intensive ability but its individual core/single thread performance is a joke vs intel.....


Thanks


----------



## JR88

honestly would be better off dumping the G3258 and go with at least one of the i5's on Haswell


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> honestly would be better off dumping the G3258 and go with at least one of the i5's on Haswell


If that's the case I should just stay with my 8350 since its on par with most i5's..


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> If that's the case I should just stay with my 8350 since its on par with most i5's..


Yep. I wouldn't recommend going from FX 8350 to a g3258 for a main gaming PC.


----------



## Aziraphale05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Thanks! I really appreciate it!
> 
> Your ring might be a bit too low, I think I had some trouble running my ring at 1.15v, try and raise it to 1.20-1.30v at the same clock of 32.
> Here's what I have mine at, reading from HWMonitor.
> 
> 
> Bus Speed: 100.1
> Multiplier: 44 (4.4GHz)
> Uncore: 3.9GHz
> VID: 1.251v
> LLC/RING: 1.203v (I'm running 1.2v because I have the ring/uncore/cache clocked to 3.9GHz)
> VCCIN/VCORE: 1.872


Thanks, I'll bump that up a bit and see if it helps. Any opinion on return vs keep? I suppose if I can get 4.3GHz stable it's not too bad of an OC. It's been cool the last few days but hot weather is coming again and my computer room does get toasty. It won't help the 85C max temp I'm sure.


----------



## VSG

Got one for a HTPC build:


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aziraphale05*
> 
> Thanks, I'll bump that up a bit and see if it helps. Any opinion on return vs keep? I suppose if I can get 4.3GHz stable it's not too bad of an OC. It's been cool the last few days but hot weather is coming again and my computer room does get toasty. It won't help the 85C max temp I'm sure.


I'm not sure about returning the processor to Microcenter as I've never purchased from there before, but a few people in this thread have so you may want to ask them, I think iRUSH got one from there and a couple of others.

But if you can return it and try again I'd say go for it, In my opinion 4.2GHz+ is the clock speed you want to get the best out of this chip, if you can get 4.3GHz that would be nice, but it does seem to take quite some volts to get there for your chip as you said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Got one for a HTPC build:


I can see this being a great chip for a HTPC!
Really nice shots you took there!


----------



## VSG

Thanks, got a build log started for the process: http://www.overclock.net/t/1509451/a-newb-noobs-itx-build/0_50


----------



## iRUSH

TopicClocker is correct. I have bought my CPU at Microcenter. In fact, I've never bought new anywhere else. They're return policy says 15 days on CPU's but I've brought them back on day 30 without hassle.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

What happened with LOL (league of the fake promises) that how it should be renamed


----------



## PureBlackFire

went to microcenter and my brother picked the combo up:


----------



## VSG

Wish Microcenter had the $40 off combo with any board as with the other chips. I had to settle for an open box Gigabyte board:


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Wish Microcenter had the $40 off combo with any board as with the other chips. I had to settle for an open box Gigabyte board:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


my brother said the same thing. he came from a itx apu system.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*
> 
> What happened with LOL (league of the fake promises) that how it should be renamed


Ahaha I'm sorry, my card died recently so I'm unable to test it, unless you want to see performance results with a 5770?

The same goes for CSGO, someone's been asking me about that and I feel kinda bad LOL.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Ahaha I'm sorry, my card died recently so I'm unable to test it, unless you want to see performance results with a 5770?
> 
> The same goes for CSGO, someone's been asking me about that and I feel kinda bad LOL.


That sucks about your gpu. Was it the 760?

GSGO with the G3258 does just as good as any Intel chip out there. Whoever wants that benchmark can take my word for it if they want. It's perfect for source engine games, including Titanfall.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> That sucks about your gpu. Was it the 760?
> 
> GSGO with the G3258 does just as good as any Intel chip out there. Whoever wants that benchmark can take my word for it if they want. It's perfect for source engine games, including Titanfall.


Yeah it was, it's been discontinued from where I got it from though, so they're giving me a refund thankfully, I think I'll put that to the 800 series which are seemingly around the corner.
It's a shame, I've never had a card die on me ever.

I can try and do a couple of tests on a build with a Phenom II X4 965 @4GHz with a R9 280 in games like Battlefield 4 and Star Citizen when I get the time, I know someone who has a setup like that.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Ahaha I'm sorry, my card died recently so I'm unable to test it, unless you want to see performance results with a 5770?
> 
> The same goes for CSGO, someone's been asking me about that and I feel kinda bad LOL.


I didn't know that lol... ok I'll forgive u just this time xD.

Just save it and get 860 tii


----------



## JR88

With all that said still the Haswell/ivy dual cores are underrated as hell, being like gaming and most application's are still being so single threaded/ 1/2 core utilization etc......they can do plenty of damage especially high OC....just no benefit/useless for more cores when they are not in need

hell my first gen running on 2 with HT on at 4.4-4.5ghz runs pretty damn good like that xD


----------



## dxt55

Great thread TopicClocker! I'm coming from a Phenom II x4 B25 @ 3.4Ghz myself (unlocked Deneb-core Athlon II x3).

I picked up 2 G3258 combos with B85 chipset motherboards, a Gigabyte GA-B85M-DS3H and MSI B85M-P33 v2. Both boards cap the core voltage at 1.2v (which it goes to on AUTO when I overclock). And both cap my 1600Mhz memory at 1400Mhz, even with XMP profile enabled - probably a limitation of the B85 chipset.

I can hit 4.3Ghz on both with uncore at 4Ghz (it is what the Gigabyte caps Uncore at on AUTO, so I manually set it to that on the MSI board). Reading this thread, it seems I have a shot at going higher if I raise the ring voltage (or lowering uncore ratio?). Ring voltage on my Gigabyte is at 1.075v (Auto) according to CPU-Z. I'll have to read through this thread more thoroughly to see what the highest people have been able to get at 1.2v (i.e. whether I should bother trying for higher).

Have any of you found you have to raise timings on your memory for higher overclocks, even though the memory's running at a fixed speed?

I disabled EIST/C1E, as there was no difference in idle power draw with it enabled or disabled. EIST/C1E was really adjusting only the CPU ratio, as adaptive voltage is disabled on both boards when overclocking, which I read in another thread is a non-Z chipset limitation.

Is the C7 state supported by the G3258? Both of my B85 boards only have BIOS settings for C1E/C3/C6.


----------



## dxt55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bernieyee*
> 
> Quick question here..
> 
> I have my G3258 stable at 4.5GHz and 1.275v.
> 
> However, I hate how it's constantly sitting at max voltage.
> 
> What's the proper way of setting 1.275v as the max voltage and have it normally downclock the voltage at idle? Adaptive?


If you're on a Z chipset motherboard, make sure EIST or C1E is enabled. And if EIST is enabled, that you're on "Balanced" Windows power profile. If you're overclocking with a non-Z chipset motherboard like me, then you're pretty much stuck with it at fixed voltage when overclocking. It'd have to be at stock for voltage to drop during idle (in fact, if I set "adaptive voltage" on my MSI B85 board, it simply runs my G3258 at stock speed - so my core voltage at idle drops, but it only goes up to 3.2Ghz despite the CPU ratio being set at 43).

I hated that too at first, but then I read you're just as well off leaving it at max voltage with Haswell CPUs and letting the C-states do their thing. I get 21W idle power draw (as measured at the wall with my Kill-A-Watt) with my G3258 @ 4.3Ghz 1.2v along with 2x4GB RAM and an old Kingston 96GB SSD. I'll have to check again, but I'm almost sure idle power draw was the same or only 1W less when I had it on stock with the voltage dropping at idle. So to me, it seemed a pointless endeavor to have dynamic frequency/voltage as C6 state is what's giving me the power savings.


----------



## tp4tissue

Keep EIST

Disable all C states.. you don't need them... AND C1E messes up your SSD performance by quite a bit.


----------



## Aziraphale05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> But if you can return it and try again I'd say go for it, In my opinion 4.2GHz+ is the clock speed you want to get the best out of this chip, if you can get 4.3GHz that would be nice, but it does seem to take quite some volts to get there for your chip as you said.


Woah boy, it did not like 1.2v for ring. It was not stable in windows at all and BSOD'd pretty quick. I backed it down to 1.8 and the same thing while just updating D3 launcher (not even in game). At this point, I worried the RAM might be a bit funky so I ran MemTest86 all night and it came back clean so that's at least one less component I have to worry about. Given where it's at, I may play the return game. I backed it down to 4.2Ghz this morning with all the same settings from when I was at 4.3Ghz just to see if I get some stability.

Biggest problem now is the AC is on the fritz in my house and it's going to be 90*F today. Not an ideal day for testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> TopicClocker is correct. I have bought my CPU at Microcenter. In fact, I've never bought new anywhere else. They're return policy says 15 days on CPU's but I've brought them back on day 30 without hassle.


Thanks, I may give it a try. Did you have to say anything specific or "just wasn't what I was looking for."


----------



## abctoz

I came from a dead phenom 2 too as well, it was a 3ghz tricore, in alot of cpu bound tasks my g3258 is twice as fast, so super happy!

Your BSOD shouldnt be caused by vring, mine is at 1.2v its perfectly safe. try to find your bsod bugcheck code and you can better diagnose whats causing it, most likely you need more vcore.


----------



## TPCbench

@ Aziraphale05

Try using x264 Stability Test v2 to have lower temps while stress testing. It can be found in the link below
https://mega.co.nz/#%213tAGnAqZ%21QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk

It is the stress tester used in this Haswell Overclocking Guide
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


----------



## JR88

Yes do disable C states they cause all kind of problems....


----------



## Aziraphale05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> @ Aziraphale05
> 
> Try using x264 Stability Test v2 to have lower temps while stress testing. It can be found in the link below
> https://mega.co.nz/#%213tAGnAqZ%21QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk
> 
> It is the stress tester used in this Haswell Overclocking Guide
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


Yea, I downloaded it yesterday to test with the new ring voltage but never made it that far. I might give it a shot today but with no a/c in the house, it may not be a good test anyways.

I wouldn't think 1.2v for vring would cause a problem either but had noticeable problems yesterday and it was the only thing I changed.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*
> 
> I didn't know that lol... ok I'll forgive u just this time xD.
> 
> Just save it and get 860 tii


Haha, I think I'll go for the 870 or something, hopefully it comes out in September or is at least announced!

It's been so stressful lately, so many games I've wanted to try, I saw Plants vs Zombies Garden Warfare on Origin free time, and the same for TitanFall, they would of been excellent games to test!
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> With all that said still the Haswell/ivy dual cores are underrated as hell, being like gaming and most application's are still being so single threaded/ 1/2 core utilization etc......they can do plenty of damage especially high OC....just no benefit/useless for more cores when they are not in need
> 
> *hell my first gen running on 2 with HT on at 4.4-4.5ghz runs pretty damn good like that xD*


For real, if the G3258 had 4 threads or simply 1 more core. It would be insane! The things which struggle on it would simply benefit from one more core or 2 more threads, It's not even funny!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dxt55*
> 
> Great thread TopicClocker! I'm coming from a Phenom II x4 B25 @ 3.4Ghz myself (unlocked Deneb-core Athlon II x3).
> 
> I picked up 2 G3258 combos with B85 chipset motherboards, a Gigabyte GA-B85M-DS3H and MSI B85M-P33 v2. Both boards cap the core voltage at 1.2v (which it goes to on AUTO when I overclock). And both cap my 1600Mhz memory at 1400Mhz, even with XMP profile enabled - probably a limitation of the B85 chipset.


Thanks!

Have you tried raising the bus speed and dropping the multiplier? you might be able to bring your memory up to their stock 1600MHz that way if you deem it safe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aziraphale05*
> 
> Woah boy, it did not like 1.2v for ring. It was not stable in windows at all and BSOD'd pretty quick. I backed it down to 1.8 and the same thing while just updating D3 launcher (not even in game). At this point, I worried the RAM might be a bit funky so I ran MemTest86 all night and it came back clean so that's at least one less component I have to worry about. Given where it's at, I may play the return game. I backed it down to 4.2Ghz this morning with all the same settings from when I was at 4.3Ghz just to see if I get some stability.
> 
> Biggest problem now is the AC is on the fritz in my house and it's going to be 90*F today. Not an ideal day for testing.
> Thanks, I may give it a try. Did you have to say anything specific or "just wasn't what I was looking for."


Wow not even 1.2v for ring?








Good luck by the way!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> I came from a dead phenom 2 too as well, it was a 3ghz tricore, in alot of cpu bound tasks my g3258 is twice as fast, so super happy!
> 
> Your BSOD shouldnt be caused by vring, mine is at 1.2v its perfectly safe. try to find your bsod bugcheck code and you can better diagnose whats causing it, most likely you need more vcore.


It's a great chip, I'm glad I could show others how it performs.
Before I made the thread I was wondering if I should get an i3 or the G3258, I picked the G3258 to help the community and show others how it performs!


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Here's some modded GTA IV footage running on the Pentium G3258 @ 4.70GHz and an R9 290 GPU.

It runs really well on this CPU but recording with raptr GVR cost about 5 or so fps ... it was much smoother without recording.

Might want to jump to 6 mins in for the start of the action









30-40 FPS


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> Here's some modded GTA IV footage running on the Pentium G3258 @ 4.70GHz and an R9 290 GPU.
> 
> It runs really well on this CPU but recording with raptr GVR cost about 5 or so fps ... it was much smoother without recording.
> 
> Might want to jump to 6 mins in for the start of the action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30-40 FPS


WHAT!

Please tell me your secret, it ran like crap for me!

You mind if I put this in the OP?


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> WHAT!
> 
> Please tell me your secret, it ran like crap for me!
> 
> You mind if I put this in the OP?


No secret that I'm aware of lol... it's always ran well on this machine and feel free to put it in OP
















I've tried quite a lot of mods for GTA IV and they've all ran really well on the G3258. What do you mean by ran like crap (low fps or texture errors)?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> No secret that I'm aware of lol... it's always ran well on this machine and feel free to put it in OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried quite a lot of mods for GTA IV and they've all ran really well on the G3258. What do you mean by ran like crap (low fps or texture errors)?


I was getting low 20s - low 30s in it, I tried both GTA 4 and EFLC, it was basically running worse than my Phenom II which would run the game at 30fps+
I thought it was another one of those heavily multi-threaded games which don't run well requiring 3+ threads to run well, however you're getting 30fps+
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I've given Borderlands 2 a test, it ran well on max settings, however I feel PhysX may have had an impact on the performance, I'll try and get two videos up, with PhysX on High and PhysX on low.
> *
> Update on games*
> *Grand Theft Auto 4- Runs like crap, quite surprisingly*
> Max Payne 3 - Singleplayer runs great, Multiplayer too however I haven't found a full match yet to truly stress the CPU
> Skyrim - Runs well
> Borderlands 2 - Runs well
> Sleeping Dogs - Runs great
> Tomb Raider - Runs well


----------



## flamin9_t00l

I had forgotten you had tested GTA4 but now you've highlighted it I remember reading it.

Yeah! fps is normally well above 30fps when not recording, hovers around 30 when there's lots going on and recording at the same time but I have seen rare dips into the high 20s but usually only @ 1440p. I suppose it would depend on what mods you're running aswell and mod settings and ingame graphics settings.

I have not tested the stock game on this rig so have no idea how it performs but I would expect a lot more fps on vanilla GTA4.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> I had forgotten you had tested GTA4 but now you've highlighted it I remember reading it.
> 
> Yeah! fps is normally well above 30fps when not recording, hovers around 30 when there's lots going on and recording at the same time but I have seen rare dips into the high 20s but usually only @ 1440p. I suppose it would depend on what mods you're running aswell and mod settings and ingame graphics settings.
> 
> I have not tested the stock game on this rig so have no idea how it performs but I would expect a lot more fps on vanilla GTA4.


Hmm thanks, I tested the vanilla game but with all the settings maxed out, my GPU had low utilization most of the time.


----------



## By-Tor

Is the g3258 the only dual core pentium or celeron in the Hazwell line that has an unlocked multi?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Is the g3258 the only dual core pentium or celeron in the Hazwell line that has an unlocked multi?


Yes AFAIK


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Yes AFAIK


Thanks


----------



## dxt55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> Yes do disable C states they cause all kind of problems....


P
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Keep EIST
> 
> Disable all C states.. you don't need them... AND C1E messes up your SSD performance by quite a bit.


I thought EIST does the same thing C1E does...C1E just does it from the BIOS side, while EIST lets Windows take control of it.

If you're into "Energy efficient" overclocking (i.e. a computer that sits at idle or close to idle for much of the time), you kind of need those C-states...especially C6. Are C3 and C6/C7 known to mess up SSD performance too? It seems they don't vary the frequency and core voltage like C1E does, but rather disconnects the core.


----------



## dxt55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aziraphale05*
> 
> Woah boy, it did not like 1.2v for ring. It was not stable in windows at all and BSOD'd pretty quick. I backed it down to 1.8 and the same thing while just updating D3 launcher (not even in game). At this point, I worried the RAM might be a bit funky so I ran MemTest86 all night and it came back clean so that's at least one less component I have to worry about. Given where it's at, I may play the return game. I backed it down to 4.2Ghz this morning with all the same settings from when I was at 4.3Ghz just to see if I get some stability.
> 
> Biggest problem now is the AC is on the fritz in my house and it's going to be 90*F today. Not an ideal day for testing.
> Thanks, I may give it a try. Did you have to say anything specific or "just wasn't what I was looking for."


I had a problem like that too...I was failing OCCT in Windows, but my memory would pass Memtest no problem. I did narrow it down to 1 module though, so even though it passed Memtest, it was causing me to fail stability test in Windows (would fail at 3.6Ghz CPU when replacing the module let me run at 4.3Ghz CPU).


----------



## dxt55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Have you tried raising the bus speed and dropping the multiplier? you might be able to bring your memory up to their stock 1600MHz that way if you deem it safe.


How much can you safely raise the bus speed? I thought messing with bus speed was a no-no with Haswell.

I'm at 4.3Ghz/1.2v (max voltage for B85) and uncore 4.0 Ghz/1.075v. I lowered uncore to 3.2Ghz to see if I could get 4.4Ghz, but still couldn't. So there's no point in raising ring voltage then, right? After reading the thread, it seems a ring voltage of 1.075v would be too low for uncore 4.0Ghz, but it runs fine at CPU 4.3Ghz.


----------



## Aziraphale05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dxt55*
> 
> I had a problem like that too...I was failing OCCT in Windows, but my memory would pass Memtest no problem. I did narrow it down to 1 module though, so even though it passed Memtest, it was causing me to fail stability test in Windows (would fail at 3.6Ghz CPU when replacing the module let me run at 4.3Ghz CPU).


Interesting, how did you end up determining it was a RAM issue and which module?


----------



## dxt55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aziraphale05*
> 
> Interesting, how did you end up determining it was a RAM issue and which module?


By testing each module individually out of the 4 that I have (2 sets of 2x4GB). Then I tried the "faulty" module in another system by itself...also passed Memtest no problem, but would BSOD in Windows.

Not sure if Memtest is up to snuff anymore.


----------



## Norz

Overkill xD....










Funniest cpu ever released...for years.

5Ghz under water 24/7 no probs.

Btw,it can never be overkill.


----------



## VSG

On that same note:







I can do more than 4.7 GHz easily but that's what I maintained for the review of that CPU block. Great little chip here but it may end up under a Corsair H100i for the time being.


----------



## Norz

Yessire...its awesome.
And Haswell from 1,4vcore and up gets HOT,really hot....
I did notice that coming from uber aircooling (Thermalright TRUE Copper with 2x12cm Pabst in push/pull) to water, dropped almost 15`c under The EK Supreme.


----------



## abctoz

wow i delided mine and max temp at 1.4v is 80 under prime with a 212, maybe i did a shabby job XD


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Hmm thanks, I tested the vanilla game but with all the settings maxed out, my GPU had low utilization most of the time.


I have tried vanilla GTA IV and it was a little choppy and as you mentioned very little GPU usage which caused my GPU clocks to change from what I had set. Framerate varied between 30-100 fps depending on how busy the area was. It was mostly smooth with what felt like little glitches every few seconds. Maybe GPU bios power savings is kicking in with high end cards that dont get maxed to 100%. The modded version maxes my GPU and the stutter from the vanilla game is gone although modding the game introduces other issues like missing textures due to lots of car replacements.

A short vid to show vanilla performance using my Fortress rig






If you're interested in the modded version I am running I have uploaded a complete mod pack here on OCN to get the game looking like my modded video minus the massive texture pack as it's about 7GB size. The pack is a simple 1 step install and includes the car pack, enb and a high res texture pack.

Feel free to give it a try









Link to thread - http://www.overclock.net/t/1508094/gta-iv-complete-basic-mod-pack


----------



## hotrod717

Just got my little pentium up on a Z97-SOC and sooo happy with it. My first crack - 4.5 @ 1.225v R15 stable right out of the gate.







Yep, 3418C001 is a very nice batch. Fingers crossed, I can get it up to 4.8 without breaking 1.3v


----------



## VSG

Mine is 3148C015, did a quick and dirty test of 4.7 GHz at 1.4V for a review but I am pretty sure it can do a whole lot better.


----------



## hotrod717

4.6


----------



## link1393

I think I will need some help to this little beast... @4.3Ghz I need 1.250v and for 4.4Ghz I need over 1.3v

It's my first time OC'ing a intel CPU, I read the haswell guide but, but it only help me to understand the features of a Intel board.

Thanks

-Link1393


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> I think I will need some help to this little beast... @4.3Ghz I need 1.250v and for 4.4Ghz I need over 1.3v


That's still in line of what you can expect out of these pentiums, I have one that needs 1.3V for 4.2GHz


----------



## link1393

Hum, ok it's good. So those 4.6Ghz+ chip are only a few by batch. Can I do somethink to drop my vCore even more at 4.3Ghz like raise the VRIN ?

Thanks

- Link1393


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> That's still in line of what you can expect out of these pentiums, I have one that needs 1.3V for 4.2GHz


I thought I have the worst chip

My G3258 @ 4.3 GHz needs 1.325 Vcore (BIOS setting). When monitoring Vcore thru HWinfo, Vcore is 1.344 V under load


----------



## aerotracks

Well yeah, check your input and cache voltages to see if you're killing issues with one of these with more VCore than necessary. More cache/input voltage is not always better, though.

Edit: @TPCBench Did you try less input? 1.97V should be more than you need.


----------



## gkschick

This will be kind of a newbie question, but I have my g3258 set to 4.3ghz with 1.236V. Every time i try to up it to 4.4 i get a BSOD in less than a minute of prime95. Is there any way to push higher than this, or should i just be happy with what i have gotten up to right now? I have a gigabyte z97-hd3 mobo.

PS. this thread has been a great source of info for an OC beginner and i can tell a drastic difference in performance with this chip when OC.

thanks.


----------



## bigpoppapump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gkschick*
> 
> This will be kind of a newbie question, but I have my g3258 set to 4.3ghz with 1.236V. Every time i try to up it to 4.4 i get a BSOD in less than a minute of prime95. Is there any way to push higher than this, or should i just be happy with what i have gotten up to right now? I have a gigabyte z97-hd3 mobo.
> 
> PS. this thread has been a great source of info for an OC beginner and i can tell a drastic difference in performance with this chip when OC.
> 
> thanks.


That crash means you gotta bump up your Vcore to go higher. 1.3v is safe, people tell me.

Prime95 also isn't a great stress test for Haswell, use the h264 loop from the Haswell overclocking thread's first post.

You've pretty much got my set-up too, high five rig buddy.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigpoppapump*
> 
> That crash means you gotta bump up your Vcore to go higher. 1.3v is safe, people tell me.
> 
> Prime95 also isn't a great stress test for Haswell, use the h264 loop from the Haswell overclocking thread's first post.
> 
> You've pretty much got my set-up too, high five rig buddy.


Prime 95 small ftt is the ONLY stresstest for pentium haswell, NO AVX







remember?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gkschick*
> 
> This will be kind of a newbie question, but I have my g3258 set to 4.3ghz with 1.236V. Every time i try to up it to 4.4 i get a BSOD in less than a minute of prime95. Is there any way to push higher than this, or should i just be happy with what i have gotten up to right now? I have a gigabyte z97-hd3 mobo.
> 
> PS. this thread has been a great source of info for an OC beginner and i can tell a drastic difference in performance with this chip when OC.
> 
> thanks.


m0ar power


----------



## sandiss10

I would love to share my poor experience with my batch can't get my copy stable even at 4gHz voltage is up to 1,330V and still not stable running with an z87 asrock mobo and evo 212 cooler here are my thus far results uncore is set to 3,9gHz with 1,200V and RAM to jedec 1333mhz profile can i be missing anything more or is it just my poor luck in silicon lottery ?
3,3gHz 1,04V 5min prime95 45c peak
3.4ghz 1,04v 5min prime95 45c peak
3.5ghz 1,10v 5min prime95 48c peak
3.6ghz 1,10v 5min prime95 49c peak
3.7ghz 1,15v 5min prime95 51c peak
3.8ghz 1,20v 5min prime95 55c peak
3.9ghz 1,25v 5min prime95 60c peak
4.0ghz 1,33v 5min prime95 68c peak gave random BSOD during game so upping volts even more


----------



## abctoz

try diagnose by finding your bsod bugcheck code and compare with http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking


----------



## sandiss10

Ye, i've done it BSOD is always
0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)
which as stated usually means vcore problems


----------



## abctoz

try bumping your vccsa/vccio, i dont get 0124 but my memory is dodgy so i have those bunped by +.2, also try lower your uncore to take it out of the equation.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Well yeah, check your input and cache voltages to see if you're killing issues with one of these with more VCore than necessary. More cache/input voltage is not always better, though.
> 
> Edit: @TPCBench Did you try less input? 1.97V should be more than you need.


Here are my current BIOS settings

CPU ratio - 43
CPU uncore ratio - 32 (stock value for G3258)
CPU core voltage - 1.325 V
CPU cache voltage aka Ring voltage - Auto (1.05 V)
VRIN aka VccIN - 1.970 V
VRIN LLC - Turbo (highest setting)
Intel XMP - enabled
DRAM voltage - 1.660 V

It passes 10 runs of Intel Burn Test and 10 loops of x264 Stability Test v2. No random BSOD while gaming

Before, I thought it was stable with a VRIN of 1.900 V. I am getting random BSOD's while gaming. The BSOD code is 124. I increased the VRIN up to 1.950 V but I am still getting random BSOD's in x264 Stability Test v2 and in gaming. I achieved stability with a VRIN of 2.000 V but I am currently testing if 1.970 V would be enough. So far, I have not encountered any BSOD with a VRIN of 1.970 V

In Darkwizzie's Haswell Overclocking Guide
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

His personal overclock required a VRIN of 2.15 V for a Vcore of 1.42 V


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandiss10*
> 
> I would love to share my poor experience with my batch can't get my copy stable even at 4gHz voltage is up to 1,330V and still not stable running with an z87 asrock mobo and evo 212 cooler here are my thus far results uncore is set to 3,9gHz with 1,200V and RAM to jedec 1333mhz profile can i be missing anything more or is it just my poor luck in silicon lottery ?
> 3,3gHz 1,04V 5min prime95 45c peak
> 3.4ghz 1,04v 5min prime95 45c peak
> 3.5ghz 1,10v 5min prime95 48c peak
> 3.6ghz 1,10v 5min prime95 49c peak
> 3.7ghz 1,15v 5min prime95 51c peak
> 3.8ghz 1,20v 5min prime95 55c peak
> 3.9ghz 1,25v 5min prime95 60c peak
> 4.0ghz 1,33v 5min prime95 68c peak gave random BSOD during game so upping volts even more


http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

Try first to manually set the CPU uncore ratio to 32 which is the stock value. Leave CPU cache voltage aka Ring voltage to Auto

Tweak the CPU core voltage and CPU ratio and see if stability improves

Based on this thread, the worst chips are 4.2 GHz @ ~1.3 Vcore and 4.3 GHz @ ~1.3 Vcore.


----------



## sandiss10

By placing cache multiplier to 32 and voltage to auto, it seems like I can run now 4,1 with 1,325 stable at least I was able to pass 10 loops of intel burn test will test in some games though, however 4,2 wont even boot into windos 0x124 BSOD after starting windows logo screen


----------



## abctoz

wow I never seem to get 124.. I always run in to 101, what version windows do you guys use? I'm using 8.1


----------



## sandiss10

Windows 7 ultimate 64bit


----------



## TPCbench

BSOD code 101 and BSOD core 124 can be both related to Vcore or VRIN

I am using Windows 7 64-bit


----------



## sandiss10

upped VRIN up to 2.00V and still no stability not even possible to boot in windows


----------



## abctoz

Have you tried raising vccsa/vccio? I guess that's the last thing to try.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> Have you tried raising vccsa/vccio? I guess that's the last thing to try.


 VCCSA, IOA and IOD are for clocking RAM ... they will do nothing for CPU stability otherwise


----------



## Aziraphale05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Based on this thread, the worst chips are 4.2 GHz @ ~1.3 Vcore and 4.3 GHz @ ~1.3 Vcore.


I got 22 loops of x264 v2 overnight stable at 4.2GHz
1.3 Vcore
1.91 VCCIN
1.14 VRing
85*C max in a warm room (though I did fix the A/C last night, the room is always warmer than the rest of the house)

I'm close to stable at 4.3 so I'm trying small bumps to see if I can get there without too much heat or I'll call 4.2 the "max." Stock cooling.

EDIT: Typo on my Vring


----------



## gkschick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigpoppapump*
> 
> That crash means you gotta bump up your Vcore to go higher. 1.3v is safe, people tell me.
> 
> Prime95 also isn't a great stress test for Haswell, use the h264 loop from the Haswell overclocking thread's first post.
> 
> You've pretty much got my set-up too, high five rig buddy.


I will try bumping the voltage first then. I should be ok to do that since i am at about 30C idle and only 60-63 or so under stress. From what i have read on this thread i should be able to go higher on the temps and still be plenty safe on the cpu.

And thanks for the complement on the rig. my first build in like 15 years. I was going for budget gaming build with possibility for easy upgrade in the future. got it for right around $700 before rebates.


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> VCCSA, IOA and IOD are for clocking RAM ... they will do nothing for CPU stability otherwise


yeh, im just thinking if anything else could be causing the bsod since 4ghz seems low, and i only get 101 errors when vcore is insufficient..


----------



## sandiss10

i can't seem to find those voltage settings are there different names for them aswell as for example uncore a.k.a cache voltage ?


----------



## abctoz

system agent, analog/digital input, try up to +.2 on those


----------



## abctoz

http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide/0_40

check that guide out for explanation, im running +0.2v on those and bumped my ram to 1.65 from 1.5 otherwise my memory is unstable, although it doesnt cause bsod..


----------



## gkschick

Quote:
Originally Posted by bigpoppapump

That crash means you gotta bump up your Vcore to go higher. 1.3v is safe, people tell me.

Prime95 also isn't a great stress test for Haswell, use the h264 loop from the Haswell overclocking thread's first post.

You've pretty much got my set-up too, high five rig buddy.

I will try bumping the voltage first then. I should be ok to do that since i am at about 30C idle and only 60-63 or so under stress. From what i have read on this thread i should be able to go higher on the temps and still be plenty safe on the cpu.

And thanks for the complement on the rig. my first build in like 15 years. I was going for budget gaming build with possibility for easy upgrade in the future. got it for right around $700 before rebates.

Update: I upped the voltage and it is plenty stable now at 4.4ghz at 1.260v. Thanks for the help. Only got up to about 69C temp under stress.


----------



## sandiss10

upped all those suggested values neither helped however tried with 1,35 vcore and it passed 10loops of intel speed burn test @4,2gHz so i guess it just vcore causing my BSOD


----------



## sandiss10

is it safe to push even further or should i stop at this voltage my temps are 71c under stress test


----------



## abctoz

well thats my theory out the window. most people will say its safe around 1.4, the guides say below 1.45, ive tried up to 1.5 for a few hours and its still alive. your temps are fine so you can push it a bit more but i wouldnt go past 85c


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> VCCSA, IOA and IOD are for clocking RAM ... they will do nothing for CPU stability otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> yeh, im just thinking if anything else could be causing the bsod since 4ghz seems low, and i only get 101 errors when vcore is insufficient..
Click to expand...

*Well it wouldnt be those. You can leave those voltages to 'Auto' even for +6ghz CPU clocks .... they are only for RAM clocking and IMC stability.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> VCCSA, IOA and IOD are for clocking RAM ... they will do nothing for CPU stability otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> yeh, im just thinking if anything else could be causing the bsod since 4ghz seems low, and i only get 101 errors when vcore is insufficient..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Well it wouldnt be those. You can leave those voltages to 'Auto' even for +6ghz CPU clocks .... they are only for RAM clocking and IMC stability.
Click to expand...

This is right.... i know i left them on auto my 6.2GHz Pentium OC as CL3P20 has said, they are for RAM clocking and IMC stability and wont cause a 101 BSOD


----------



## abctoz

Wow I see, well I thought maybe had had really bad ram or something. I had to bump those to get rid of prime95 rounding errors. I tried putting those at stock today and this just happened



normally it says "final result was 0.5, expected 0.4", it looks like the values stored in those addresses went full ****** this time around xD


----------



## inedenimadam

picked one of these bad boys up with an msi z97 board for 100 bucks...got to love the microcenter.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> Wow I see, well I thought maybe had had really bad ram or something. I had to bump those to get rid of prime95 rounding errors. I tried putting those at stock today and this just happened
> 
> 
> 
> normally it says "final result was 0.5, expected 0.4", it looks like the values stored in those addresses went full ****** this time around xD


 If your getting errors by adjusting IO/A IO/D and SA .. then your IMC/RAM was unstable and needed the voltage.

**reason why I stated not to bother with them for CPU clocking is; if your just trying to see where CPU max on air/water is.. then leave RAM out of the equation. Should only take ~30min or so to poke around and find a stable max clock for your cooling method (doing this with RAM speed/timings on Auto). Once you have figured out where you can boot/POST and how much VCCIN your chip needs.. then you can focus on tuning SA and IO's for RAM frequency and latency.

SAv @ 1.1v

IO/a @ 1.1v

IO/d @ 1.15v

is a good place to start if you pushing +2400mhz with tighter timings


----------



## Aziraphale05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aziraphale05*
> 
> I got 22 loops of x264 v2 overnight stable at 4.2GHz
> 1.3 Vcore
> 1.91 VCCIN
> 1.14 VRing
> 85*C max in a warm room (though I did fix the A/C last night, the room is always warmer than the rest of the house)
> 
> I'm close to stable at 4.3 so I'm trying small bumps to see if I can get there without too much heat or I'll call 4.2 the "max." Stock cooling.


I wasn't getting 4.3GHz stable so I broke down and picked up a second one and this one is doing better. I'm currently benching it at 4.5GHz at 1.30 vcore (as a few lower ones failed). It was able to pass a one loop benchmark at 4.4 and 1.27 so I kept pushing higher. Temps are lower too. This one at 4.5Ghz and 1.30 vcore is currently 81*C .

Interestingly enough, they changed the fan design between my two chips. I was going to reuse the old one but the new one has more cooling area. New one on the left, old on the right. Notice the cooling fins split at the end.


----------



## ANGELPUNISH3R

What would be a good priced mobo to buy if i just wanted to have some fun with this cpu?


----------



## dxt55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aziraphale05*
> 
> I wasn't getting 4.3GHz stable so I broke down and picked up a second one and this one is doing better. I'm currently benching it at 4.5GHz at 1.30 vcore (as a few lower ones failed). It was able to pass a one loop benchmark at 4.4 and 1.27 so I kept pushing higher. Temps are lower too. This one at 4.5Ghz and 1.30 vcore is currently 81*C .
> 
> Interestingly enough, they changed the fan design between my two chips. I was going to reuse the old one but the new one has more cooling area. New one on the left, old on the right. Notice the cooling fins split at the end.


The one on the left starts out with less/fatter fins and then splits off into two at the ends, while the one on the right has more/thinner fins. I'd be more inclined to go with the one to the right like you did, but it'd be interesting to see which design performs better when the RPMs are the same.

Glad to hear you got a better chip the second time around!


----------



## dxt55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANGELPUNISH3R*
> 
> What would be a good priced mobo to buy if i just wanted to have some fun with this cpu?


This G3258 combo deal for $79.98AR with Gigabyte B85 motherboard is hard to beat:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?sdtid=7162498&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&ItemList=Combo.1816183&cm_sp=

I have this combo running at 4.3Ghz @ 1.2v.


----------



## bigpoppapump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dxt55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ANGELPUNISH3R*
> 
> What would be a good priced mobo to buy if i just wanted to have some fun with this cpu?
> 
> 
> 
> This G3258 combo deal for $79.98AR with Gigabyte B85 motherboard is hard to beat:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?sdtid=7162498&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&ItemList=Combo.1816183&cm_sp=
> 
> I have this combo running at 4.3Ghz @ 1.2v.
Click to expand...

That board's limited to 1.2v. I have it and regret not dropping a little more. Really good price though, yeah.


----------



## dxt55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigpoppapump*
> 
> That board's limited to 1.2v. I have it and regret not dropping a little more. Really good price though, yeah.


Someone with the F6 BIOS said there is a separate offset setting which lets you push the voltage beyond 1.2v that way. I have mine disassembled currently, so can't check. But if you can take a look at yours and see if that's true, that would be great for overclocking.


----------



## bigpoppapump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dxt55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigpoppapump*
> 
> That board's limited to 1.2v. I have it and regret not dropping a little more. Really good price though, yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone with the F6 BIOS said there is a separate offset setting which lets you push the voltage beyond 1.2v that way. I have mine disassembled currently, so can't check. But if you can take a look at yours and see if that's true, that would be great for overclocking.
Click to expand...

Well I know what I'm doing tonight. I'll have an answer for y'all in about three hours.

If it's true then that bundle is just about the deal of the century.


----------



## lolwatpear

Hey, I got in the newegg deal for the gigabyte h61. I know it's volt capped to 1.2v, which is disappointing, but I'm trying to figure out if it would effect me much since I just plan on using the stock cooler. I mean, how high voltage-wise are people going with the stock cooler, running it 24/7? 1.3? 1.35? What can I expect from a 1.2v overclock?


----------



## abctoz

Stock cooler is surprising good as its designed to handle up to 85W TDP, I've heard it can handle 4.4/4.5ghz no problems, at 1.2v it should be fine.


----------



## Aziraphale05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> Stock cooler is surprising good as its designed to handle up to 85W TDP, I've heard it can handle 4.4/4.5ghz no problems, at 1.2v it should be fine.


True, stock cooler is rated higher than it needs to be. I thought I read it was rated around 93 TDP but I may mistaken. Stock the chip is 50something.

It all depends on the chip but even my "crappy" chip was keeping it around 85*C with stock cooling at 1.31vcore (4.3GHz). It wasn't completely stable but it gives you an idea for not a fantastic chip. Gaming things like LoL, D3, TF2 it kept it in the 60-68*C range at 4.3Ghz.


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> If your getting errors by adjusting IO/A IO/D and SA .. then your IMC/RAM was unstable and needed the voltage.
> 
> **reason why I stated not to bother with them for CPU clocking is; if your just trying to see where CPU max on air/water is.. then leave RAM out of the equation. Should only take ~30min or so to poke around and find a stable max clock for your cooling method (doing this with RAM speed/timings on Auto). Once you have figured out where you can boot/POST and how much VCCIN your chip needs.. then you can focus on tuning SA and IO's for RAM frequency and latency.
> 
> SAv @ 1.1v
> IO/a @ 1.1v
> IO/d @ 1.15v
> 
> is a good place to start if you pushing +2400mhz with tighter timings


Gotcha. I been trying to hit 4.8ghz stable but without much success, it'll boot in to windows at 1.35 vid no problems and maybe complete half a 1M superpi run before BSOD, but its not stable at even 1.45 vid with 2.1v vrin, it will be more stable but still give 101 bsod after a while. I think at one point I tried to play dota 2 with 1.48vid and that also gives 101 BSOD after an hour or so, and I don't want to push higher because the motherboard reading gives +0.025 so vcore is above 1.5 alraedy :S I played around to stabilize the memory somewhat but has seemingly had no effect, I even cleaned my old gtx 260 out so it doesn't run at 90c, it runs at only 80c now







so the only thing I haven't payed too much attention to is VRIN, but I've tried up to 2.1v I think, not sure what else I can do xD


----------



## flamin9_t00l

I have took some screenies of a few game benchmarks on my Pentium G3258 rig using a high end GPU to show the performance with such hardware. There are 1080p and 1440p results for each test. Hopefully this will be helpful to someone if you're considering buying the G3258 or just useful to compare with an existing system.

The Rig:
CPU --> *Intel Pentium G3258*
MB ---> *ASUS Maximus VII Hero*
DDR3 -> *16GB Gskill TridentX*
GPU --> *Powercolor PCS+ R9 290*

All tests were ran using the highest graphics preset and the following frequencys:

CPU clock --> *4.70GHz*
Uncore clock --> *4200MHz*
DDR3 clock --> *2400MHz*
GPU core clock --> *1000MHz*
GPU vram clock --> *1300MHz* (5200MHz effective)

________________________________________

*DiRT Showdown*
Settings: 4f8xEQAA, Everything ON and Ultra preset

*1080p*



*1440p*


________________________________________

*GRID Autosport*
Settings: 4f8xEQAA, Everything ON and Ultra except smoke shadows off due to freezing and advanced blending (intel) off

*1080p*



*1440p*


________________________________________

*Hitman Absolution*
Settings: No MSAA, Ultra preset

*1080p*



*1440p*


________________________________________

*Metro Last Light*
Settings: In result

*1080p*



*1440p*


________________________________________

*Sleeping Dogs*
Settings: In result

*1080p*



*1440p*


________________________________________

*3Dmark*

*FireStrike*



*FireStrike Extreme*


________________________________________


----------



## hotrod717

Got this G3258 up pretty quick. Still a ways to go. This was very quick and dirty.


Offset between uncore and core seems to make a big difference. Haven't messed with mem over stock yet.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> I have took some screenies of a few game benchmarks on my Pentium G3258 rig using a high end GPU to show the performance with such hardware. There are 1080p and 1440p results for each test. Hopefully this will be helpful to someone if you're considering buying the G3258 or just useful to compare with an existing system.
> 
> The Rig:
> CPU --> *Intel Pentium G3258*
> MB ---> *ASUS Maximus VII Hero*
> DDR3 -> *16GB Gskill TridentX*
> GPU --> *Powercolor PCS+ R9 290*
> 
> All tests were ran using the highest graphics preset and the following frequencys:
> 
> CPU clock --> *4.70GHz*
> Uncore clock --> *4200MHz*
> DDR3 clock --> *2400MHz*
> GPU core clock --> *1000MHz*
> GPU vram clock --> *1300MHz* (5200MHz effective)
> 
> ________________________________________
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *DiRT Showdown*
> Settings: 4f8xEQAA, Everything ON and Ultra preset
> 
> *1080p*
> 
> 
> 
> *1440p*
> 
> 
> ________________________________________
> 
> *GRID Autosport*
> Settings: 4f8xEQAA, Everything ON and Ultra except smoke shadows off due to freezing and advanced blending (intel) off
> 
> *1080p*
> 
> 
> 
> *1440p*
> 
> 
> ________________________________________
> 
> *Hitman Absolution*
> Settings: No MSAA, Ultra preset
> 
> *1080p*
> 
> 
> 
> *1440p*
> 
> 
> ________________________________________
> 
> *Metro Last Light*
> Settings: In result
> 
> *1080p*
> 
> 
> 
> *1440p*
> 
> 
> ________________________________________
> 
> *Sleeping Dogs*
> Settings: In result
> 
> *1080p*
> 
> 
> 
> *1440p*
> 
> 
> ________________________________________
> 
> *3Dmark*
> 
> *FireStrike*
> 
> 
> 
> *FireStrike Extreme*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ________________________________________


very impressive. I'm gonna run some tests on the pentium either some time this weekend. here's dirt showdown on my stock 4770k. the pentium is not far off. my R9 290 is running 1000/1300mhz too.

4f8xEQAA, Everything ON and Ultra preset:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







8f16XEQAA, Everything ON and Ultra preset:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I haven't had a chance to overclock the pentium or run any benches. it's just serving as a temporary browsing pc for my brother atm.


----------



## JR88

finally got my FX 4300 to 5ghz at 1.4v on the lowly msi 760GMA-p34 lol, better cooling/heatsink etc....

could the G3258 hang with it? g3258 would still smoke it in single thread I'm sure....


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> finally got my FX 4300 to 5ghz at 1.4v on the lowly msi 760GMA-p34 lol, better cooling/heatsink etc....
> 
> could the G3258 hang with it? g3258 would still smoke it in single thread I'm sure....


G3258 would still be better. Be careful with that MSI mobo you have.


----------



## JR88

I know its probally about to blow up lol.....its stable though surprisingly, running everything well.


----------



## stubass

Same Chip with 1 core, not sure if can go higher if i push it to 2V








http://valid.canardpc.com/3d9rhe


----------



## JR88

more like head to head/closer with one of the lower end i3's or something then?

getting 4300 oced way up there the single thread actually is a lot better than anticipated....


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> more like head to head/closer with one of the lower end i3's or something then?
> 
> getting 4300 oced way up there the single thread actually is a lot better than anticipated....


Yeah I know. Here's with my FX 6300(2 cores disabled), so essentially a FX 4300-


----------



## fatphatboy88

4764.52 MHz at 1.375v is about all it will let me do
http://valid.x86.fr/vpd5vn

It is very happy at 4500mhz at 1.25v which I run it at all the time. Temps never go over 55C. Keeps it nice and quiet. Being new to overclocking I am very pleased with my results.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Same Chip with 1 core, not sure if can go higher if i push it to 2V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3d9rhe


Which processor are you running? Shows 2 different ones in that validation..

Nice OC


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Same Chip with 1 core, not sure if can go higher if i push it to 2V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3d9rhe
> 
> 
> 
> Which processor are you running? Shows 2 different ones in that validation..
> 
> Nice OC
Click to expand...

thanks..







Some reason with my version of CPU-z it shows that... it is the pentium G3258







you can see in the CPU-z box in the specification field.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> thanks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some reason with my version of CPU-z it shows that... it is the pentium G3258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see in the CPU-z box in the specification field.


I seen that and then the different one in the screen shot... strange


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> thanks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some reason with my version of CPU-z it shows that... it is the pentium G3258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see in the CPU-z box in the specification field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seen that and then the different one in the screen shot... strange
Click to expand...

i wonder if the G3258 is just a G3420 but unlocked... that is just a guess, i am really not sure why


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i wonder if the G3258 is just a G3420 but unlocked... that is just a guess, i am really not sure why


Could be....


----------



## aerotracks

quick test with the next pentium. looks a lot better than the last one which needed 1.5V VCore for 4500









http://abload.de/image.php?img=4500_1278_1344_26lsq0.png


----------



## fateswarm

You might want to do a world of warcraft benchmark. A lot of people are interested in it and it's approximately single-threaded. There is a "free limited" account if I recall correctly.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> very impressive. I'm gonna run some tests on the pentium either some time this weekend. here's dirt showdown on my stock 4770k. the pentium is not far off. my R9 290 is running 1000/1300mhz too.


Cheers for that, I was thinking when I ran the game it was pushing some really good fps, the ego engine sure likes a couple of fast haswell cores. IIRC when I ran it on my 6c/12t machine with only 1 290 the fps was struggling to hit 60fps, with similar or lower settings most likely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> I haven't had a chance to overclock the pentium or run any benches. it's just serving as a temporary browsing pc for my brother atm.


Good luck with the OC'ing/silicon lotto


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> You might want to do a world of warcraft benchmark. A lot of people are interested in it and it's approximately single-threaded. There is a "free limited" account if I recall correctly.


I would love to but my card died, I even planned to do Plants vs Zombies: Garden Warfare and Titanfall as they were on Origin Game Time, along with the Beta I had for The Crew, pretty frustrating.

However somebody has already done it with a G3258 clocked at 4.6GHz.


----------



## fateswarm

I wonder mainly about i7 vs pentium on same clock.


----------



## bigpoppapump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigpoppapump*
> 
> Well I know what I'm doing tonight. I'll have an answer for y'all in about three hours.
> 
> If it's true then that bundle is just about the deal of the century.


Well it's been more than three hours but I can confirm that the Gigabyte B85M-DS3H can't use Vcore offset

because the setting is directly below Vcore and it's locked.

I've spent hours staring at that screen, don't know how I didn't remember it.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigpoppapump*
> 
> Well it's been more than three hours but I can confirm that the Gigabyte B85M-DS3H can't use Vcore offset
> 
> because the setting is directly below Vcore and it's locked.
> 
> I've spent hours staring at that screen, don't know how I didn't remember it.


They might revamp the biosd later.


----------



## bigpoppapump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> They might revamp the biosd later.


I hope so but it's a pretty well-featured motherboard for $50 other than the voltage lock. This chip already sort of triggered a race to the bottom for overclockable boards, I don't know if Gigabyte would be willing to undercut themselves that much more.


----------



## TPCbench

Are all Haswell CPU's based from the Core i7 4770K ? I mean, the Core i3 is just a Core i7 with 2 cores disabled and Hyper Threading disabled ? And Pentium G3258 is just a crippled (no HT, no AVX, etc) Core i3 ?

Thanks


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Are all Haswell CPU's based from the Core i7 4770K ? I mean, the Core i3 is just a Core i7 with 2 cores disabled and Hyper Threading disabled ? And Pentium G3258 is just a crippled (no HT, no AVX, etc) Core i3 ?
> 
> Thanks


Well if it's anything like Ivy.


Does anyone know the source of this image?

I think there's two separate dies, one for the 2 core 2 thread chips, and another for 2 core 4 thread chips (I3).


----------



## JR88

like Ivy really but in general Ivy still overclocks a little better.


----------



## TPCbench

I hope Broadwell will overclock better

I bought a Z97 board so I can switch to Core i5/i7 Broadwell next year


----------



## dxt55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigpoppapump*
> 
> Well it's been more than three hours but I can confirm that the Gigabyte B85M-DS3H can't use Vcore offset
> 
> because the setting is directly below Vcore and it's locked.
> 
> I've spent hours staring at that screen, don't know how I didn't remember it.


Hmm, he was able to change it with both F6 or F5 BIOS somehow, and I assume you're on one of those. Does it matter if you leave the voltage on AUTO or manually set it to 1.2v in being able to get to vCore offset?

I have no recollection of that setting either, so you're not alone. lol.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> I hope Broadwell will overclock better
> 
> I bought a Z97 board so I can switch to Core i5/i7 Broadwell next year


We should mainly hope it's faster while it overclocks worse. This is because the smaller the transistor process (it goes 14nm) the harder it is to deviate from factory voltage. This is explained well on an NVIDIA(with Intel data) presentation that I could link.

PS. I would switch too if it's like 20%+ faster or if I want to spend the money though it's likely to be like +10% and uninteresting.


----------



## fishinfool88

I'd like to add that I may have gotten a dog of a chip, or I'm doing wrong. Just upgraded from a c2d, so it's possible my inexperience is to blame. I've got a asrock h81m-hds, using an old Tuniq Tower as a cooler. I'm having trouble getting past 4.1ghz, even with my vcore at 1.4v. I can run aida64, and never see a temp over 63. The ambient temp here in this basement is about 60F so it helps quite a bit with cooling. Any input or advice to crank this guy up? I've skimmed most of this thread, tried many settings including uping volts in system agent, i/o digital and analog, still no go. I have noticed however that I don't believe this board allows me to adjust cpu input voltages.


----------



## abctoz

other then point out the obvious:

1. http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_40
2. check your bsod bugcheck code
3. check your stock vcore is it above 1.1v?

there doesn't seem to be much that can be done, it seems it is a lottery and some processors can't go that far
as long as vrin is 0.4v above vcore it is no problem, if you increase vrin it might mean you can drop vcore a bit but not much


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishinfool88*
> 
> I'd like to add that I may have gotten a dog of a chip, or I'm doing wrong. Just upgraded from a c2d, so it's possible my inexperience is to blame. I've got a asrock h81m-hds, using an old Tuniq Tower as a cooler. I'm having trouble getting past 4.1ghz, even with my vcore at 1.4v. I can run aida64, and never see a temp over 63. The ambient temp here in this basement is about 60F so it helps quite a bit with cooling. Any input or advice to crank this guy up? I've skimmed most of this thread, tried many settings including uping volts in system agent, i/o digital and analog, still no go. I have noticed however that I don't believe this board allows me to adjust cpu input voltages.


Have you updated the BIOS of the board ? According to ASRock's website, Pentium G3258 is supported starting from BIOS P1.80
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H81M-HDS/?cat=Download&os=BIOS

Manually set the CPU uncore (aka CPU cache) ratio to 32. It is possible that your board automatically overclocks the CPU uncore when the CPU core is overclocked

Leave the DRAM speed, timings, and voltage to Auto. Do not enable Intel XMP yet

Try setting the VccIN (aka VRIN) to 1.7 to 1.9 V depending on core voltage. In my case, Pentium G3258 @ 4.3 GHz using 1.325 Vcore requires a VccIN of 1.990 V. If VccIN is insufficient, you won't get stability even if you increase Vcore

Check this for a more detailed guide to overclocking Haswell
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


----------



## fishinfool88

I'm on the most update to date BIOS, even downgraded and tried. That's the thing, there's no option to change VRIN, vccin, or cup input voltage. I fear that may be this board's limitation.


----------



## dxt55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishinfool88*
> 
> Try setting the VccIN (aka VRIN) to 1.7 to 1.9 V depending on core voltage. In my case, Pentium G3258 @ 4.3 GHz using 1.325 Vcore requires a VccIN of 1.990 V. If VccIN is insufficient, you won't get stability even if you increase Vcore


Is there a disadvantage to just cranking the VccIN up to 1.9-2.0v and not having to worry about it when overclocking? Does it cause a noticeable difference in power usage or heat?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dxt55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fishinfool88*
> 
> Try setting the VccIN (aka VRIN) to 1.7 to 1.9 V depending on core voltage. In my case, Pentium G3258 @ 4.3 GHz using 1.325 Vcore requires a VccIN of 1.990 V. If VccIN is insufficient, you won't get stability even if you increase Vcore
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a disadvantage to just cranking the VccIN up to 1.9-2.0v and not having to worry about it when overclocking? Does it cause a noticeable difference in power usage or heat?
Click to expand...

VIN raises heat, power and danger when it's higher. Though it's not as severe on impact as Vcore. It can go places more liberally.

It's the input voltage of the internal voltage regulators, something like the internal "PSUs". The Vcore actually drives the cores.

So, it has an impact and it needs being careful but the overclock itself is mainly affected by the Vcore.

In practice the VIN stabilizations are indirect since they result to stabler _resulting_ voltages.


----------



## dxt55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> VIN raises heat, power and danger when it's higher. Though it's not as severe on impact as Vcore. It can go places more liberally.
> 
> It's the input voltage of the internal voltage regulators, something like the internal "PSUs". The Vcore actually drives the cores.
> 
> So, it has an impact and it needs being careful but the overclock itself is mainly affected by the Vcore.
> 
> In practice the VIN stabilizations are indirect since they result to stabler _resulting_ voltages.


My Gigabyte B85 board automatically sets VIN to 2.0v when I have the CPU overclocked to 4.3Ghz (vCore at the max allowed of 1.2v). It sounds like I should take VIN out of automatic mode and manually set it to 1.7v (or the lowest stable). Is there a default VIN for the G3258, or does it vary chip-to-chip like the stock vCore?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dxt55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> VIN raises heat, power and danger when it's higher. Though it's not as severe on impact as Vcore. It can go places more liberally.
> 
> It's the input voltage of the internal voltage regulators, something like the internal "PSUs". The Vcore actually drives the cores.
> 
> So, it has an impact and it needs being careful but the overclock itself is mainly affected by the Vcore.
> 
> In practice the VIN stabilizations are indirect since they result to stabler _resulting_ voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> My Gigabyte B85 board automatically sets VIN to 2.0v when I have the CPU overclocked to 4.3Ghz (vCore at the max allowed of 1.2v). It sounds like I should take VIN out of automatic mode and manually set it to 1.7v (or the lowest stable). Is there a default VIN for the G3258, or does it vary chip-to-chip like the stock vCore?
Click to expand...

I'm not sure because those specs are confidential nowadays I think. It might be that Intel has a default of 1.8v across the whole range. But, motherboard manufacturers seem to do whatever they want lately and use whatever they want on VIN or Vcore regardless of VID or intel recommendations so it's hard to tell.

And it differs depending on bios version sometimes.


----------



## CL3P20

VCCIN or VIN will vary from batch to batch on these chips.. some need a lot for stability.. others not so much

*ie - Ive had a couple batches that liked as high as 2.92v VCCIN for max clocks on LN ... while others could clock much higher and only needed 2.4v VCCIN


----------



## abctoz

on my msi board vrin gives red text warning at 2.3v, vcore at 1.3v, vring at 1.2v. however i cant find anybody that uses super high vrin above 2.1 on the forums unless using cold. ive tried 2.2v and it didnt explode. on the intel presentation for fivr they hinted design for 2.4v, i guess its one of those things you dont want to break/degrade because it renders your processor inoperable.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new results from C016 batch tonight


Wow. 6GHz. i get about the same score with my Phenom Quad at 4.4GHz.


----------



## stubass

2 extra cores can make some difference with cine.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Finally cracked 3000mhz dram on my sample








http://valid.canardpc.com/j8dfde


----------



## hotrod717




----------



## Waan

Erm.. am I doing something wrong?

http://hwbot.org/xtu/analyze/2618885?recalculate=true

This score seems woefully low for 4.4GHZ.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


squeezing in another 250MHz like you did would make me happy too, nice chip


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> squeezing in another 250MHz like you did would make me happy too, nice chip


Literally 4th attempt benching this chip. Still have along way to go with subtleties of Haswell. Coming from x79. Definitely not one to try and muscle all the way. Delicate balance with voltages.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Literally 4th attempt benching this chip. Still have along way to go with subtleties of Haswell. Coming from x79. Definitely not one to try and muscle all the way. Delicate balance with voltages.


Same here, I stayed with Ivy Bridge until Devil's Canyon launched. These Haswells do need a lot of patience, but that's not necessarily a bad thing in my mind. Shows you have your stuff together with these chips


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Same here, I stayed with Ivy Bridge until Devil's Canyon launched. These Haswells do need a lot of patience, but that's not necessarily a bad thing in my mind. Shows you have your stuff together with these chips


Agreed. I may pick up a 4790k. Wasn't planning on it, but am enjoying the challenge of this gen. Did some oc'ing strapping 125 and looking forward to doing more next bench session.
Also most of the higher offerings from most mobo manufact. are extremely affordable. Coming from several $300+ Asus mobo's, I can definitely say this $170 gigabyte z97soc clocks as well as any of those and has a lot of bells and whistles too.


----------



## JR88

Take that xD


----------



## prescotter

intel xeon w3520 socket 1366


----------



## inedenimadam

I picked one of these up this past friday at microcenter with the MSI Z97 PC Mate for 100 bucks. The thing is pretty impressive for the price.

I am sitting 4.3 at 1.250 quick and dirty hitting 75C on the stock cooler in P95. Does that sound about right with you guys?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I picked one of these up this past friday at microcenter with the MSI Z97 PC Mate for 100 bucks. The thing is pretty impressive for the price.
> 
> I am sitting 4.3 at 1.250 quick and dirty hitting 75C on the stock cooler in P95. Does that sound about right with you guys?


Sounds good!


----------



## Gregory14

how does the G3258 compare to say an I-3 non-K, besides being resonably priced?


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> how does the G3258 compare to say an I-3 non-K, besides being resonably priced?


http://www.techspot.com/review/849-intel-pentium-anniversary-edition-overclock/


----------



## Gregory14

Impressive.

I'm thinking once I get the pins fixed on my spare Hero VI, I'll build a system with it. Thanks.


----------



## TPCbench

Metro: Last Light built-in benchmark using G3258 @ 4.3 GHz + GTX 750 Ti

Game settings are in the screenshot


----------



## TopicClocker

When I tried Metro Last Light, after the tunnel scene at the start of the game my game held a solid 20fps, is this normal?
The low GPU utilization made it look like CPU bottlenecking to me.


----------



## abctoz

looks like that game needs more cores, the overclocked g3258 is pretty close to the i3-4330, but stock i5 beats both handily:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/pentium-g3258-overclocking-performance,3849-7.html


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> When I tried Metro Last Light, after the tunnel scene at the start of the game my game held a solid 20fps, is this normal?
> The low GPU utilization made it look like CPU bottlenecking to me.


What are the game settings ? driver version ? Did you use your Pentium G3258 @ 4.4 GHz paired with GTX 760 ?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> What are the game settings ? driver version ? Did you use your Pentium G3258 @ 4.4 GHz paired with GTX 760 ?


Normal settings at 1080p, with the G3258 @4.4GHz, paired with a 5770 as I'm waiting for the new cards, In the tunnel I was getting 60+ fps and as soon as it switched to the next scene with me sitting on the bed I was getting 20fps, dead, and the GPU utilization was below 50% making the card underclock to 400MHz from 900Mhz.


----------



## koekwau5

Also ordered one and got it installed right now.

Batch nr: 3419B302
VID: 1.072V

Core voltage under load of Prime95 28.5: 1.072V.

Now let's see what it can do with a H105 AIO cooler and Maximus VI Extreme motherboard.
If needed I'll delid this unit to reach 5Ghz =)

Edit; wanted to undervolt it but that doesn't work. Motherboard won't allow me to go lower than 1.05V









Edit 2: Quite impressed. 4Ghz @ 1.050V


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Also ordered one and got it installed right now.
> 
> Batch nr: 3419B302
> VID: 1.072V
> 
> Core voltage under load of Prime95 28.5: 1.072V.
> 
> Now let's see what it can do with a H105 AIO cooler and Maximus VI Extreme motherboard.
> If needed I'll delid this unit to reach 5Ghz =)
> 
> Edit; wanted to undervolt it but that doesn't work. Motherboard won't allow me to go lower than 1.05V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 2: Quite impressed. 4Ghz @ 1.050V


I think that may be the best G3258 I've seen yet at 4GHz, I can't wait to see what you can pull off with 4.4GHz and higher!


----------



## koekwau5

4.4Ghz @ 1.175V

Might be a lil' lower because upping Vcore with 0.025V every BSOD.



Edit: Temps start rising quick with Prime95. Might switch to XTU when temps get too high. Might take it out sunday and delid it monday @ work if it's a 5Ghz stable chip.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> 4.4Ghz @ 1.175V
> 
> Might be a lil' lower because upping Vcore with 0.025V every BSOD.


Nice!
What can you do 4.7GHz with?

You might want to get your chip on the table in the OP.


----------



## koekwau5

Will get my chip in the table in the OP.

Was downstair eating a pizza, came back still running:



Going for 4.6Ghz first to get a solid starting point.
Like all other Haswell's it might start eating voltages at 4.7 and above









Edit: 4.6Ghz @ 1.275V seems to Prime95 28.5 stable:


Temps still no issue so will kick the hell of out with using Prime


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Will get my chip in the table in the OP.
> 
> Was downstair eating a pizza, came back still running:
> 
> 
> 
> Going for 4.6Ghz first to get a solid starting point.
> Like all other Haswell's it might start eating voltages at 4.7 and above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 4.6Ghz @ 1.275V seems to Prime95 28.5 stable:
> 
> 
> Temps still no issue so will kick the hell of out with using Prime


Running Prime95 for ~10 minutes is no where near being stable. Also, Prime95 is pretty crappy for testing Haswell overclocks -- I'd recommend some h264 encoding loops.

PS: You're at 1.3 vcore, not 1.275.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> Running Prime95 for ~10 minutes is no where near being stable. Also, Prime95 is pretty crappy for testing Haswell overclocks -- I'd recommend some h264 encoding loops.
> 
> PS: You're at 1.3 vcore, not 1.275.


Maximus VI Extreme bumps the voltage a lil.
And I'm quickly trying to find 4.7Ghz+.
That why I say "seems' to be stable.

And also my 4790K's do complete X264 more easily than Prime95!
Prime95 especially version 28.5 is a challenge for Haswell quad-core processors.
Dunno about this Pentium.

Edit: It looked so promising but this one ain't doing 5Ghz no matter what voltage. Even 1.55V won't boot to Windows. Temp's aint the problem.
Gonna send this one in via Intel Tuning Plan and hope for a better one.
Grr want to break the 5Ghz wall


----------



## Xorian

Just joined OC because of this processor lol. I must've got a really good chip because I OC'd it last night to 4.2 Ghz @ 1.2v and I had it running stable on aida64 for about an hour before I had to go to bed. Never got above 72 C either so that's good!









Also forgot to mention that this is on the stock cooler since I forgot to buy thermal paste for my CoolerMaster T4







Rookie mistake


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Prime95 especially version 28.5 is a challenge for Haswell quad-core processors.
> Dunno about this Pentium.


Doesn't matter at all. 26.6, 27.9 or 28.5.. same load due to the lack of AVX support. Only difference would be the default 3min duration for testing different fft sizes in 28.5. Personally, I keep using 27.9 with both the i7 and Pentium.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Maximus VI Extreme bumps the voltage a lil.
> And I'm quickly trying to find 4.7Ghz+.
> That why I say "seems' to be stable.
> 
> And also my 4790K's do complete X264 more easily than Prime95!
> Prime95 especially version 28.5 is a challenge for Haswell quad-core processors.
> Dunno about this Pentium.
> 
> Edit: It looked so promising but this one ain't doing 5Ghz no matter what voltage. Even 1.55V won't boot to Windows. Temp's aint the problem.
> Gonna send this one in via Intel Tuning Plan and hope for a better one.
> Grr want to break the 5Ghz wall


Oh that's a shame, it looked to be really impressive, I hadn't seen 4GHz at such a low voltage before.
Maybe it's because most people aim for 4.2GHz+ so it's not really familiar to me.

Was the 1.050v-1.056v stable?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xorian*
> 
> Just joined OC because of this processor lol. I must've got a really good chip because I OC'd it last night to 4.2 Ghz @ 1.2v and I had it running stable on aida64 for about an hour before I had to go to bed. Never got above 72 C either so that's good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also forgot to mention that this is on the stock cooler since I forgot to buy thermal paste for my CoolerMaster T4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rookie mistake


Welcome!
I forgot to buy thermal paste for my own cooler too lol.


----------



## Carlitos714

Cooling overkill? Never!!

Will be getting better fans with time. GPU to be cooled once I find the time to mount my mcw82 and all the ram sinks







tubing 1/2" x 3/4"


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> When I tried Metro Last Light, after the tunnel scene at the start of the game my game held a solid 20fps, is this normal?
> The low GPU utilization made it look like CPU bottlenecking to me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Normal settings at 1080p, with the G3258 @4.4GHz, paired with a 5770 as I'm waiting for the new cards, In the tunnel I was getting 60+ fps and as soon as it switched to the next scene with me sitting on the bed I was getting 20fps, dead, and the GPU utilization was below 50% making the card underclock to 400MHz from 900Mhz.


I tried that part of the game. 1080p, Very High quality, Normal tessellation, Normal motion blur, 16x AF, no SSAA. no PhysX. GPU usage was ~97% and CPU usage was ~80%. Frame rate is ~45 fps

Maybe because HD 5770 was too slow for it ?

or maybe because of the driver ?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*
> 
> Cooling overkill? Never!!
> 
> Will be getting better fans with time. GPU to be cooled once I find the time to mount my mcw82 and all the ram sinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tubing 1/2" x 3/4"


I had a heck of a time mounting my MCW82 blocks on my 7950's. The mounting bracket would not line up with the holes in the cards PCB and after numerous talks with Swiftech that didn't get me anywhere I ended up just using the mounts from my old MCW60 blocks and was able to mount them that way.

Hope yours fits your 7970...

My 7950's


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I had a heck of a time mounting my MCW82 blocks on my 7950's. The mounting bracket would not line up with the holes in the cards PCB and after numerous talks with Swiftech that didn't get me anywhere I ended up just using the mounts from my old MCW60 blocks and was able to mount them that way.
> 
> Hope yours fits your 7970...
> 
> My 7950's


Well I already had 3 of them running on mcw82's. here is something I posted some time back. I have the mcw82 non 7970 version. Get the nvidia brackets and just align the holes and drill!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*
> 
> I have used MCW 82 for gtx 480's, gtx 580's, gtx 680's, 7970's and plan continue on newer cards. I used the nvidia bracket and just drilled some holes to align the 7970's 4 holes (now i can use the same bracket on nvidia or amd). I also bought Copper Sheet Metal - 3" x 3"- 24ga 16oz .021 - 24 Gauge 16 Ounce from ebay. Cut to size so I put it in between the 7970's core and the mcw 82. Temps were good and a little better than a EK full waterblock and XSPC waterblock. I invested in a bunch of copper heatsinks (enzotech and swiftech) and I also bought these . Some people will say not to put that copper plate between the core and regular mcw82 block but screw it! I did and temps were good and never had problems. I had 3 together with a Swiftech Triple SLI / Crossfire Bridge Block.
> 
> Buying a new block every time you upgrade cards is a pain in the a$$


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Oh that's a shame, it looked to be really impressive, I hadn't seen 4GHz at such a low voltage before.
> Maybe it's because most people aim for 4.2GHz+ so it's not really familiar to me.
> 
> Was the 1.050v-1.056v stable?
> Welcome!
> I forgot to buy thermal paste for my own cooler too lol.


Yup = )

For the one who asked to run X264 runs, here is 4Ghz @ 1.050V:


Edit: Anyone interested in this processor? Or else I'm gonna send it in RMA / Intel Tuning Plan and hope for the best.


----------



## TPCbench

For a mid-range GPU, looks like G3258 @ 4.0 GHz will do

I don't know if the same could be said when using something faster like GTX 770



BENCHMARK METHOD:

Tomb Raider - I loaded finished game save file. I fast traveled to Village Outlook camp and did a 45-sec run using FRAPS benchmark

Hitman: Absolution - In the built-in benchmark, I did a 45-sec FRAPS benchmark right after exiting the door


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*
> 
> Well I already had 3 of them running on mcw82's. here is something I posted some time back. I have the mcw82 non 7970 version. Get the nvidia brackets and just align the holes and drill!


I remember us chatting about using the spacer when I was upgrading from a 7850 awhile back and I could have just used my MCW60's, but nnnoooo I went out and bought the 82's and had a hell of a time...lol


----------



## koekwau5

@TopicClocker; let it run all loops. Nice speed at low voltage!


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> I tried that part of the game. 1080p, Very High quality, Normal tessellation, Normal motion blur, 16x AF, no SSAA. no PhysX. GPU usage was ~97% and CPU usage was ~80%. Frame rate is ~45 fps
> 
> Maybe because HD 5770 was too slow for it ?
> 
> or maybe because of the driver ?


Wow really? that's some really nice frames there!

Must be the 5770 being slow or the drivers, what baffled me is how it came from high utilization and 60+ fps to 20fps and low utilization.








I need to find my 6850.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> For a mid-range GPU, looks like G3258 @ 4.0 GHz will do
> 
> I don't know if the same could be said when using something faster like GTX 770
> 
> 
> 
> BENCHMARK METHOD:
> 
> Tomb Raider - I loaded finished game save file. I fast traveled to Village Outlook camp and did a 45-sec run using FRAPS benchmark
> 
> Hitman: Absolution - In the built-in benchmark, I did a 45-sec FRAPS benchmark right after exiting the door


Well, 4Ghz would be enough on a mid range GPU if you're maxing games out, but most people lower the settings a bit to get closer to 60 or beyond and 4Ghz won't cut it.


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Yup = )
> 
> For the one who asked to run X264 runs, here is 4Ghz @ 1.050V:
> 
> 
> Edit: Anyone interested in this processor? Or else I'm gonna send it in RMA / Intel Tuning Plan and hope for the best.


Nice! I'm currently stable at 4.5 @ 1.25 vcore. I'm going to fine tune it tonight and see how low I can get the voltage.


----------



## xidious

Thought I'd pop in, just put the PC together on a makeshift test rig yesterday...
EVGA Z97 Stinger
G3258 @ ~4.1Ghz @ 1.048v
First time overclocking an Intel chip. I'll try it with some other stress programs and test overnight.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xidious*
> 
> Thought I'd pop in, just put the PC together on a makeshift test rig yesterday...
> EVGA Z97 Stinger
> G3258 @ ~4.1Ghz @ 1.048v
> First time overclocking an Intel chip. I'll try it with some other stress programs and test overnight.


Welcome, that's an impressive clock there for that voltage!

I need to find out what's the lowest voltage I can do 4.1GHz with.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Welcome, that's an impressive clock there for that voltage!
> 
> I need to find out what's the lowest voltage I can do 4.1GHz with.


I feel a competition comming up









Mines running 4.7Ghz on 1.4V:


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I remember us chatting about using the spacer when I was upgrading from a 7850 awhile back and I could have just used my MCW60's, but nnnoooo I went out and bought the 82's and had a hell of a time...lol


Man that sucks! Its goona be a pain to sell those MCW82-7900. Then you will have to buy new ones once you upgrade








BTW the swiftech SLI connectors give it a nice clean look!


----------



## nicefinly

I'm running a g3258 on a Gigabyte Z97 board with 8gb of RAM, and a Noctua NH-C14.

I'm wondering if I have a bottom of the barrel chip, as I can't seem to get it even over 4 ghz stable, despite 1.32 V. Sometimes, it's so unstable that it'll freeze within the bios. I have the multiplier at 40, bas clock at 100mhz, and the load-line calibration set for "turbo" already.

First time trying to OC on a gigabyte board. I even tried the "EasyTune" software and even the light lama OC to 4.0 ghz was unstable. Should I just chalk this chip up as a loss? Might just buy another g3258 and try my luck again. I could always put this one in my parents computer and run it at stock with the stock cooler and all.


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicefinly*
> 
> I'm running a g3258 on a Gigabyte Z97 board with 8gb of RAM, and a Noctua NH-C14.
> 
> I'm wondering if I have a bottom of the barrel chip, as I can't seem to get it even over 4 ghz stable, despite 1.32 V. Sometimes, it's so unstable that it'll freeze within the bios. I have the multiplier at 40, bas clock at 100mhz, and the load-line calibration set for "turbo" already.
> 
> First time trying to OC on a gigabyte board. I even tried the "EasyTune" software and even the light lama OC to 4.0 ghz was unstable. Should I just chalk this chip up as a loss? Might just buy another g3258 and try my luck again. I could always put this one in my parents computer and run it at stock with the stock cooler and all.


What's the stock voltage? Have you tried using Static voltages in the BIOS, instead of Adaptive? It seems like incredibly bad luck to get such a bad chip, there's got to be something wrong in the settings somewhere.


----------



## IOWA

I'm desperate because i cannot reach 5.0ghz. Can reach 4956 but 5.0 no. Damn. And I use tons of voltage.
I have asrock anniversary z97M (MATX) mobo, and i cannot find input voltage control in bios settings... can someone plese help me with that?
Another thing: Is it normal i cannot choose which core i want on and which i want off?

nicefinly: I do not have experience with Gigabyte z97 but they are great mobo with tons of OC settings, all of them. 4.0 is a ****ty results, and i have a chip that does [email protected].41v which i consider rubbish. Before throwing it away try a harder OC and change some auto settings to manual values, maybe there is some power efficency option turned on or some other values to adjust. Did you OC 40core and 40cache ratio?? Leave the ratio to 32 insted of pumping it up and try to go up!


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> I'm desperate because i cannot reach 5.0ghz. Can reach 4956 but 5.0 no. Damn. And I use tons of voltage.
> I have asrock anniversary z97M (MATX) mobo, and i cannot find input voltage control in bios settings... can someone plese help me with that?
> Another thing: Is it normal i cannot choose which core i want on and which i want off?
> 
> nicefinly: I do not have experience with Gigabyte z97 but they are great mobo with tons of OC settings, all of them. 4.0 is a ****ty results, and i have a chip that does [email protected] which i consider rubbish. Before throwing it away try a harder OC and change some auto settings to manual values, maybe there is some power efficency option turned on or some other values to adjust. Did you OC 40core and 40cache ratio?? Leave the ratio to 32 insted of pumping it up and try to go up!


You could try delidding to see if the reduction in temps offers that little extra bit of stability to reach 5.0

Working on fine tuning my OC:










http://valid.x86.fr/78cn0t


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> You could try delidding to see if the reduction in temps/voltages offers that little extra bit of stability to reach 5.0


I have tried with a 230W peltier but same results.


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> I have tried with a 230W peltier but same results.


What were the temps like with the peltier?


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicefinly*
> 
> I'm running a g3258 on a Gigabyte Z97 board with 8gb of RAM, and a Noctua NH-C14.
> 
> I'm wondering if I have a bottom of the barrel chip, as I can't seem to get it even over 4 ghz stable, despite 1.32 V. Sometimes, it's so unstable that it'll freeze within the bios. I have the multiplier at 40, bas clock at 100mhz, and the load-line calibration set for "turbo" already.
> 
> First time trying to OC on a gigabyte board. I even tried the "EasyTune" software and even the light lama OC to 4.0 ghz was unstable. Should I just chalk this chip up as a loss? Might just buy another g3258 and try my luck again. I could always put this one in my parents computer and run it at stock with the stock cooler and all.


How to Overclock Pentium G3258

Step 1 - Set the CPU uncore ratio (aka CPU cache ratio) to 32
Step 2 - Leave the DRAM ratio, timings, and voltage to Auto.
Step 3 - Set the VccIN (aka VRIN) to 1.900 V and set LLC to highest setting
Step 4 - Tweak the CPU core ratio and CPU core voltage
Step 5 - As you reach higher CPU speeds requiring more than 1.3 Vcore, you might need to increase VccIN (aka VRIN)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> How to Overclock Pentium G3258
> 
> Step 1 - Set the CPU uncore ratio (aka CPU cache ratio) to 32
> Step 2 - Leave the DRAM ratio, timings, and voltage to Auto.
> Step 3 - Set the VccIN (aka VRIN) to 1.900 V and set LLC to highest setting
> Step 4 - Tweak the CPU core ratio and CPU core voltage
> Step 5 - As you reach higher CPU speeds requiring more than 1.3 Vcore, you might need to increase VccIN (aka VRIN)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


1.325 Vcore for 4.3 GHz seems like it wouldn't be worth it. How much voltage is needed for 4.0 with your chip?


----------



## koekwau5

Currently running my CPU on 4.7Ghz @ 1.4V.
Prime95 28.5 is busy and running for over 2 hours now.
Will let it run for couple of hours to make shure it's stable.

Think I'm going to use this processor in my upcomming mediacenter.
Nice overclock to be capable of running games smooth as well!


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> What were the temps like with the peltier?


The cpu is delidded and the top ihs is lapped, liquid ultrabetween the two.
Peltier cooling is awesome for this chip because you can easily go from -14C to -5C (depending of the voltage) in idle and stay around 0C to 10C under load and this is achieved with a good air cooler (i use an EVGA ACX).
The cost is reasonable and if you use the pc PSU with max 15euro you can go subzero but keep in mind the water condensation problem (electrical tape and paper napkins solve the problem in short time, than you must insulate the MB like using phase change).
I used a 230w pelt but within reasonable voltages a 136w pelt does same job.


----------



## IOWA

Answering the question of peltier cooling, i post some picture.
Temps are from my 4670k, because my ****ty z97 asrock "millenium falcon 20th aniiversary M edition" temp sensor does not go under 0°C.

Quick and dirty Pelt job on 4670k

Delidded 3258K

3258K on DIMASTECH bench, asrock z97M anniversary, 4gb vengeance 1600 and hd5850

Temp results [email protected] speed with 4670K.


----------



## CL3P20

IMO - Unsure of how many boards you have gone -0 with... but, mobo temp sensors rarely read below 0c .. and worse, are hardly ever accurate if they do.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> IMO - Unsure of how many boards you have gone -0 with... but, mobo temp sensors rarely read below 0c .. and worse, are hardly ever accurate if they do.


You are totally right.
They are inaccurate indeed, that is why i use the multimeter (external temp probe) for more accurate readings but from the amount of ice around socket area well i can say that core temp is 100% sub zero or 0 at lest for sure.

It is the load temp that is intresting in this scenario (3258), and standing around 10-15°C in full load whith air cooling and [email protected] is awesome for something that price.
Not even close to a phase change unit that sits around -30 in full but still headroom for some more air mhz.

Consider: 100euro for mobo+cpu, 40euro for a good air cooler and 15euro for a pelt = Extreme fun for 160euro (nearly the price of a good AIO liquid cooler).


----------



## xidious

4.4ghz stable at 1.170v so far.. might try to lower the voltage by .005


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xidious*
> 
> 4.4ghz stable at 1.170v so far.. might try to lower the voltage by .005


Nice. How much extra voltage do you need for 4.5? I'm seriously considering delidding my chip to see how much more I can squeeze out of it.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xidious*
> 
> 4.4ghz stable at 1.170v so far.. might try to lower the voltage by .005


Wow that's really good.


----------



## xidious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> Nice. How much extra voltage do you need for 4.5? I'm seriously considering delidding my chip to see how much more I can squeeze out of it.


Not sure yet, 4.5ghz will be my next test. I was considering delidding as well, but with these temps and volts I don't think I have to. If I can reach 5ghz I'll start some overnight tests with x264 and also test the clockspeed I want for 24/7.

I'm incredibly impressed with this chip thus far, I feel like I won a silicon lottery







. Way different overclocking experience than my old phenom 955.


----------



## SoloCamo

Hello all,

Bought one of these for my brother to replace his 8350... and the only reason for that is the mobo wasn't well suited for it (crappy asrock 970 extreme 3, absolute junk) - so for the price of a different board I figured I'd get him on the 1150 platform for the same price. Picked up a decent H97 board and this cpu for the cost of a decent AM3+ board - I will only do mild overclocking here, *but would 4ghz be stable at stock volts and cooler from the general average here?*

Don't really need more then that, as I want it extremely stable, too. Plays a lot of emulation and we just got the Oculus Rift DK2 in (btw, freaking awesome) so I figured a 4ghz pentium should do well for those games as he's not big into multitasking and doesn't really need that kind of performance. Down the line I'm sure he'll pick up a 4790k or broadwell anyways for more threaded games.

Still have it all boxed/wrapped up for his bday, so I canI can't wait to get my hands on one. Last intel desktop processor I used was my 3.4c Northwood s478 p4 I kept at 3.8ghz









Anyways, I figure this pentium at 4ghz or so, 16gb ddr3 1866 and a overclocked 7970ge should do very well for older titles and emulation.


----------



## VSG

Finally got it installed with a fresh install of Windows and in the Gigabyte z97N-Wifi: http://valid.x86.fr/kk3aad


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Bought one of these for my brother to replace his 8350... and the only reason for that is the mobo wasn't well suited for it (crappy asrock 970 extreme 3, absolute junk) - so for the price of a different board I figured I'd get him on the 1150 platform for the same price. Picked up a decent H97 board and this cpu for the cost of a decent AM3+ board - I will only do mild overclocking here, *but would 4ghz be stable at stock volts and cooler from the general average here?*
> 
> Don't really need more then that, as I want it extremely stable, too. Plays a lot of emulation and we just got the Oculus Rift DK2 in (btw, freaking awesome) so I figured a 4ghz pentium should do well for those games as he's not big into multitasking and doesn't really need that kind of performance. Down the line I'm sure he'll pick up a 4790k or broadwell anyways for more threaded games.
> 
> Still have it all boxed/wrapped up for his bday, so I canI can't wait to get my hands on one. Last intel desktop processor I used was my 3.4c Northwood s478 p4 I kept at 3.8ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I figure this pentium at 4ghz or so, 16gb ddr3 1866 and a overclocked 7970ge should do very well for older titles and emulation.


Hello and welcome!
That's nice you got it for his birthday, that sounds nice.









I'm gonna see if I can do 4GHz at the stock voltage now and tell you how it went for me, bare in mind that I haven't got the greatest chip, I think mine may be average or at the most one of the better clocking average chips.

I remember out of the box I threw 1.2v on it for 4GHz without testing lower volts, so I'll see if I can lower that.
I wish the both of you good luck on getting 4GHz easily!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Finally got it installed with a fresh install of Windows and in the Gigabyte z97N-Wifi: http://valid.x86.fr/kk3aad


Congrats!








Glad you got it running.


----------



## lolwatpear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> How to Overclock Pentium G3258
> 
> Step 1 - Set the CPU uncore ratio (aka CPU cache ratio) to 32
> Step 2 - Leave the DRAM ratio, timings, and voltage to Auto.
> Step 3 - Set the VccIN (aka VRIN) to 1.900 V and set LLC to highest setting
> Step 4 - Tweak the CPU core ratio and CPU core voltage
> Step 5 - As you reach higher CPU speeds requiring more than 1.3 Vcore, you might need to increase VccIN (aka VRIN)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


is there anything else that may increase stability by a bit? 4.3ghz at 1.2v feels nearly stable for me but it eventually crashes in prime95. I just want to get that 100 mhz if possible.

would turning off the igpu help? I'm currently waiting for my discrete gpu, so I can't test that now.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolwatpear*
> 
> is there anything else that may increase stability by a bit? 4.3ghz at 1.2v feels nearly stable for me but it eventually crashes in prime95. I just want to get that 100 mhz if possible.
> 
> would turning off the igpu help? I'm currently waiting for my discrete gpu, so I can't test that now.


Disabling igGPU could help but thats just minimal.

Try playing around with VCCIN / Eventual Input.
With lower Vcore a higher VCCIN could be required to run it stable.
Default is 1.8, you can try up to 2.0 to stay save.
Above that not recommended for 24/7 use.

Here is my final overclock and perfectly stable in Prime95 and X264; 4.7Ghz @ 1.4V:

Edit: Forgot to mention my VCCIN to get you started *smacks his head*. My VCCIN to run this stable is 1.950V

Edit 2: Don't watch at the Vcore in my screenshot. That are the C-states giving out weird readings.



I'm satisfied with this and gonna keep it for my upcomming Mediacenter.
Should handle that task without a single problem =)


----------



## inedenimadam

This dang thing just does not want to boot 5.0 under 1.6 me thinks. Not going to go there on air however...so yeah...


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This dang thing just does not want to boot 5.0 under 1.6 me thinks. Not going to go there on air however...so yeah...


Same here. 4.95 no problem but 5Ghz its the concrete wall it hits.
1.5 / 1.55 and even 1.6V simply don't work.
It's the chips limit, nothing to do about it.

Edit: with LN2 you might be able to get 5Ghz to work at 1.7V but that is madness.
Seen screenshots of ppl having these things working at 5Ghz around 1.5 / 1.55V.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This dang thing just does not want to boot 5.0 under 1.6 me thinks. Not going to go there on air however...so yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. 4.95 no problem but 5Ghz its the concrete wall it hits.
> 1.5 / 1.55 and even 1.6V simply don't work.
> It's the chips limit, nothing to do about it.
Click to expand...

The voltage scales well for me up till 4.7 at 1.405 and then it ramps quickly from there. I did accidentally boot 4.9 at 1.620 for about thirty seconds by accident with no apparent adverse affects, but shut it down immediately and cleared CMOS before booting again. Fat fingers must have hit one number over.

Did not kill it though.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Same here. 4.95 no problem but 5Ghz its the concrete wall it hits.
> 1.5 / 1.55 and even 1.6V simply don't work.
> It's the chips limit, nothing to do about it.
> 
> Edit: with LN2 you might be able to get 5Ghz to work at 1.7V but that is madness.
> Seen screenshots of ppl having these things working at 5Ghz around 1.5 / 1.55V.


It's all about balance between 3 main voltages Vrin, Vcore, and Vring. Goosing vcore isn't going to get you there. I've found decreasing has gotten me stable more often than increasing.





All but the last are xtu and R15 stable. I've only been working 5.2 for about 2hrs. Usually taking a good 3-4 hrs. to get stable. A pen and pad are good friends. I'm usually surprised by what gets it stable in the end. I'm on water for 5.1 and 5.2, but will be switching to ice bucket soon. Can't believe where I've gotten without the ice.


----------



## DJettedeGuzman

Hi, I ocd my intel g3258 to 4.7Ghz with 1.4v.
My max temp with 100% CPU Use is 85C.
I'm using a Corsair H105 with stock fan.

my question, is it safe? That's the ;lowest voltage possible for my 4.7ghz oc.
or do you guys recommend to lower my OC to 4.6ghz? Im running a prime 95 fft today with 4.6ghz 1.375v still having a 85C max temp.
Been runing for an hour


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Finally got it installed with a fresh install of Windows and in the Gigabyte z97N-Wifi: http://valid.x86.fr/kk3aad


Is that under full load with the stock cooler? That seems like a really high temperature for stock voltage/multiplier. I'd definitely look into fixing it


----------



## DJettedeGuzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJettedeGuzman*
> 
> Hi, I ocd my intel g3258 to 4.7Ghz with 1.4v.
> My max temp with 100% CPU Use is 85C.
> I'm using a Corsair H105 with stock fan.
> 
> my question, is it safe? That's the ;lowest voltage possible for my 4.7ghz oc.
> or do you guys recommend to lower my OC to 4.6ghz? Im running a prime 95 fft today with 4.6ghz 1.375v still having a 85C max temp.
> Been runing for an hour


BTW I keep VRIN stock.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Same here. 4.95 no problem but 5Ghz its the concrete wall it hits.
> 1.5 / 1.55 and even 1.6V simply don't work.
> It's the chips limit, nothing to do about it.
> 
> Edit: with LN2 you might be able to get 5Ghz to work at 1.7V but that is madness.
> Seen screenshots of ppl having these things working at 5Ghz around 1.5 / 1.55V.
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about balance between 3 main voltages Vrin, Vcore, and Vring. Goosing vcore isn't going to get you there. I've found decreasing has gotten me stable more often than increasing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All but the last are xtu and R15 stable. I've only been working 5.2 for about 2hrs. Usually taking a good 3-4 hrs. to get stable. A pen and pad are good friends. I'm usually surprised by what gets it stable in the end. I'm on water for 5.1 and 5.2, but will be switching to ice bucket soon. Can't believe where I've gotten without the ice.
Click to expand...

That is quite impressive. I have not messed with VRIN or cache ratio. Just VCCIN and VCORE. I will poke around a little more, see if I can get the voltage down and multiplier up.

Thanks for sharing those runs.

Edit to add:

Is it just me, or does boot up take significantly longer after adjusting stuff in BIOS? I have a hint that it might have to do with Memory retraining, but I dont know much about how to tweak that. It just makes overclocking a bit more difficult because I have to wait like 90 seconds after hitting save-exit before I can start spamming the del key. This might not sound like a big deal, but for those of us with a short attention sp


----------



## cynesper

Hi guys, really need you experts/veterans' help on this one!

Just built the new system using the following after reading the overclocking article on the site:

G3258
R9 280 3GB
ASUS Z97-A
PSU 850W
ADATA 8GB RAM
Windows 8.1

I tried overclocking CPU using UEFI BIOS but no matter what I try CPUID & CoreTemp are showing my core speed to be at 800mhz (100 base clock * 8 multiplier). Even at factory default settings, the core speed is stuck at 800mhz



CPUID does show the max available multiplier to be equal to what I designated (8 - 42) but speed never changes whether it be while testing Prime95 or playing games.

Things I have checked:

Updating BIOS version - still at 800mhz
Changing to default factory setting (no OC) - still at 800mhz
Enabling/disabling Intel SpeedStep - still at 800mhz
Enabling/disabling C-State - still at 800mhz
Checking chip damage/bent (no apparent damage) - still at 800mhz
Using AI Suite 3 to OC - Target speed changes to what I set it to but actual speed still at 800mhz

As to CPU voltage I left it at Adaptive setting with .05 offset.

I really don't know what else I can do at this point. I had searched the net and the following seems to be one thing I can't really check since it's a different CPU/Mobo:

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/73452...!-!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cynesper*
> 
> Hi guys, really need you experts/veterans' help on this one!
> 
> Just built the new system using the following after reading the overclocking article on the site:
> 
> G3258
> R9 280 3GB
> ASUS Z97-A
> PSU 850W
> ADATA 8GB RAM
> Windows 8.1
> 
> I tried overclocking CPU using UEFI BIOS but no matter what I try CPUID & CoreTemp are showing my core speed to be at 800mhz (100 base clock * 8 multiplier). Even at factory default settings, the core speed is stuck at 800mhz
> 
> 
> 
> CPUID does show the max available multiplier to be equal to what I designated (8 - 42) but speed never changes whether it be while testing Prime95 or playing games.
> 
> Things I have checked:
> 
> Updating BIOS version - still at 800mhz
> Changing to default factory setting (no OC) - still at 800mhz
> Enabling/disabling Intel SpeedStep - still at 800mhz
> Enabling/disabling C-State - still at 800mhz
> Checking chip damage/bent (no apparent damage) - still at 800mhz
> Using AI Suite 3 to OC - Target speed changes to what I set it to but actual speed still at 800mhz
> 
> As to CPU voltage I left it at Adaptive setting with .05 offset.
> 
> I really don't know what else I can do at this point. I had searched the net and the following seems to be one thing I can't really check since it's a different CPU/Mobo:
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/73452...!-!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Try HWiNFO in checking the CPU frequency during load
http://www.hwinfo.com/


----------



## cynesper

Just pulled the report from HIWINFO:



CPU Turbo clock is the clock speed that I designated the CPU to overclock to.

I have no clue why the multipliers are locked (or at least that what I think is happening)...

Mobo is broken? CPU is broken?

Any pointers are appreciated!!!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cynesper*
> 
> Just pulled the report from HIWINFO:
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Turbo clock is the clock speed that I designated the CPU to overclock to.
> 
> I have no clue why the multipliers are locked (or at least that what I think is happening)...
> 
> Mobo is broken? CPU is broken?
> 
> Any pointers are appreciated!!!


pull battery and clear CMOS?

My MSI board is a stinker about a failed overclock needing a battery pull.


----------



## cynesper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> pull battery and clear CMOS?
> 
> My MSI board is a stinker about a failed overclock needing a battery pull.


Gah I just tried that too. I took the battery and PSU out completely and waited around 15 min. before putting everything back in.

So the BIOS setting is back to factory setting but still I see that the multiplier is stuck at 8 with base clock at 100 = 800 mhz.

Tried Prime95 still pulling 100% load with no change in core speed.

This is driving me insane as none of you guys on this thread seem to be having similar problem as mine..


----------



## lolwatpear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Disabling igGPU could help but thats just minimal.
> 
> Try playing around with VCCIN / Eventual Input.
> With lower Vcore a higher VCCIN could be required to run it stable.
> Default is 1.8, you can try up to 2.0 to stay save.
> Above that not recommended for 24/7 use.


Thanks, it's looking good. I changed my VCCIN to 1.9V (max for my mobo), and lowered my voltage offset from 0.1 to 0.085 and it's looking stable.


----------



## Konkistadori

Does this CPU provide stable 120fps on CS:GO? Im using HD7950 GPU and i5 661 atm, that old cpu doesn't give stable 120fps..


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cynesper*
> 
> Gah I just tried that too. I took the battery and PSU out completely and waited around 15 min. before putting everything back in.
> 
> So the BIOS setting is back to factory setting but still I see that the multiplier is stuck at 8 with base clock at 100 = 800 mhz.
> 
> Tried Prime95 still pulling 100% load with no change in core speed.
> 
> This is driving me insane as none of you guys on this thread seem to be having similar problem as mine..


If I disable speedstep cpu frequency gets stuck at maximum... maybe check your power options under windows make sure its in balanced/performance


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is quite impressive. I have not messed with VRIN or cache ratio. Just VCCIN and VCORE. I will poke around a little more, see if I can get the voltage down and multiplier up.
> 
> Thanks for sharing those runs.
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> Is it just me, or does boot up take significantly longer after adjusting stuff in BIOS? I have a hint that it might have to do with Memory retraining, but I dont know much about how to tweak that. It just makes overclocking a bit more difficult because I have to wait like 90 seconds after hitting save-exit before I can start spamming the del key. This might not sound like a big deal, but for those of us with a short attention sp


What mobo are you running? I'm on Giga SOC and debug shows flashing 8 when retraining.


----------



## DJettedeGuzman

Hi this is the first time I oc a CPU.
I would like to share my OC.

Intel Pentium G3258 running at 4.6Ghz 1.35v
uncore is 4ghz @ 1.1v stock ring volt is 1.04v *2hrs stress test and still counting going to increase uncore to 4.2 or decrease the Ring V








Batch # 3421B738
Corsair H105
MSI Z97I AC
Sapphire R9 270x Dual x
Seasonic M12II 620w
Bitfenix Phenom mini Itx


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> Is that under full load with the stock cooler? That seems like a really high temperature for stock voltage/multiplier. I'd definitely look into fixing it


Haha yes, that was full load with stock cooler and half the amount of stock TIM too. Just a first boot, that's all. I am still waiting on the actual cooler going into the Corsair 380T but till then I put in some way better TIM and everything is peachy temps wise. I just need to figure out what's wrong with this board's BIOS- anymore than 3.5 turbo and Windows fails to load (hangs up on the loading screen).


----------



## koekwau5

Been playing with my G3258 a little more and quitted out of frustration.
Possible chance of flying keyboard / mice here









The wall which cannot be passed is at 4850Mhz.
Was capable of running XTU benchmark once without BSOD, but that was just pure luck.
Tried 10 ~ 15 more times and no pass.

Fasted XTU Benchmark I can produce with it: http://hwbot.org/submission/2623088_koekwau5_xtu_pentium_g3258_356_marks

Done playing this fella. Still quite impressive considering its a Pentium and it only costed me 40 euros.
Jeez that is what I call bang for buck lol.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cynesper*
> 
> Just pulled the report from HIWINFO:
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Turbo clock is the clock speed that I designated the CPU to overclock to.
> 
> I have no clue why the multipliers are locked (or at least that what I think is happening)...
> 
> Mobo is broken? CPU is broken?
> 
> Any pointers are appreciated!!!


Hmm, I would think it's a bios problem, I myself couldn't change my multiplier the first time around, it was greyed out and I was confused as to why it was happening.
I then realized that I had to type the number instead of using the + and - keys.

Is your multiplier greyed out or can you change it? I presume you've already changed the multiplier.

You might want to check out your power options in Windows as abctoz said.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJettedeGuzman*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi this is the first time I oc a CPU.
> I would like to share my OC.
> 
> Intel Pentium G3258 running at 4.6Ghz 1.35v
> uncore is 4ghz @ 1.1v stock ring volt is 1.04v *2hrs stress test and still counting going to increase uncore to 4.2 or decrease the Ring V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batch # 3421B738
> Corsair H105
> MSI Z97I AC
> Sapphire R9 270x Dual x
> Seasonic M12II 620w
> Bitfenix Phenom mini Itx


Congrats!

I saw your previous post, I would stick to 1.3-1.35v, I've heard 1.4v may be of a slightly higher risk on Haswell than 1.3 and 1.35v but I'm not entirely sure, you might want to check out The Intel Devil's Canyon Owners Club and ask around.


----------



## DJettedeGuzman

Congrats!

I saw your previous post, I would stick to 1.3-1.35v, I've heard 1.4v may be of a slightly higher risk on Haswell than 1.3 and 1.35v but I'm not entirely sure, you might want to check out The Intel Devil's Canyon Owners Club and ask around.[/quote]

Thanks anyway, I'm satisfied with 4.6ghz at 1.35v but i'll try to lower it a lil bit for lower temp








Okay, I'll post and ask there too. I'm currently testing the stability of my uncore


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Been playing with my G3258 a little more and quitted out of frustration.
> Possible chance of flying keyboard / mice here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wall which cannot be passed is at 4850Mhz.
> Was capable of running XTU benchmark once without BSOD, but that was just pure luck.
> Tried 10 ~ 15 more times and no pass.
> 
> Fasted XTU Benchmark I can produce with it: http://hwbot.org/submission/2623088_koekwau5_xtu_pentium_g3258_356_marks
> 
> Done playing this fella. Still quite impressive considering its a Pentium and it only costed me 40 euros.
> Jeez that is what I call bang for buck lol.


Voltage? I hit the same wall at x49 and no matter how much volts i put in it. Big air cooler.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Voltage? I hit the same wall at x49 and no matter how much volts i put in it. Big air cooler.


4.8 / 4.9 will boot at 1.4V.

4.8Ghz @ 1.475V XTU benchmark stable
4.85Ghz @ 1.5V XTU benchmark stable (lucky run, could't do it twice!)
4.9Ghz @ 1.55V still freezes instant when pusing load to 100%.

Also temps are topping 98 degrees.
Delidding is necessary before continueing.


----------



## xidious

4.5ghz @ 1.24v, 9 hours of p95


I think I'm good with this as a 24/7 clock. Gonna see if I can get 5Ghz now


----------



## hotrod717

De
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> 4.8 / 4.9 will boot at 1.4V.
> 
> 4.8Ghz @ 1.475V XTU benchmark stable
> 4.85Ghz @ 1.5V XTU benchmark stable (lucky run, could't do it twice!)
> 4.9Ghz @ 1.55V still freezes instant when pusing load to 100%.
> 
> Also temps are topping 98 degrees.
> Delidding is necessary before continueing.


Delid that biter. A little clear on the transistors, Gelid or CLU, and you get 15-20*c drop on load temps.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> 4.8 / 4.9 will boot at 1.4V.
> 
> 4.8Ghz @ 1.475V XTU benchmark stable
> 4.85Ghz @ 1.5V XTU benchmark stable (lucky run, could't do it twice!)
> 4.9Ghz @ 1.55V still freezes instant when pusing load to 100%.
> 
> Also temps are topping 98 degrees.
> Delidding is necessary before continueing.


Me [email protected] will boot, [email protected] can close a superPI or a cinebench.
Tried 1.6 searching for x50 but nothing. I am delidded and delidding it drops like 8°C with liquid metal.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Me [email protected] will boot, [email protected] can close a superPI or a cinebench.
> Tried 1.6 searching for x50 but nothing. I am delidded and delidding it drops like 8°C with liquid metal.


Guess your limited. Thick 360's, solid fans and a/c. Link to my stats on hwbot icon.
Your only limited by the lengths to which you go.


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Does this CPU provide stable 120fps on CS:GO? Im using HD7950 GPU and i5 661 atm, that old cpu doesn't give stable 120fps..


Is the i5 661 overclocked? I'd recommend running the game with MSI Afterburner overlay and on the lowest settings to see how much your CPU/GPU is being utilized. I'd venture to say that your i5 661 is going to beat this chip when it comes to gaming when overclocked similarly.


----------



## Konkistadori

Stock, OEM mobo.. So no Overclocking... But did some research and this g3258 should give at least stable 125fps.
But if anyone here plays CS:GO, let me know how it works on 5on5 matches. stock/Oc'd


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Stock, OEM mobo.. So no Overclocking... But did some research and this g3258 should give at least stable 125fps.
> But if anyone here plays CS:GO, let me know how it works on 5on5 matches. stock/Oc'd


I'll jump into a match and let you know.


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> De
> Delid that biter. A little clear on the transistors, Gelid or CLU, and you get 15-20*c drop on load temps.


I'm going to be delidding soon, how much polish should I use, and does it matter which brand?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> I'll jump into a match and let you know.


I was pulling 100~ FPS on Dust II with no MSAA at 1080p and everything set to very high. Usually ran at a consistent 130-140 FPS, and less in large fights. Same amount of FPS in 1280 x 720.

Processor is at 4.3GHZ


----------



## aviationfrk

I'm sure someone would have interest in this to see how fast the G3258 folds PPD wise. Seems to be pretty proportional with my i7-4770k. Clock per clock it gets about 1/4 the PPD of my i7. Stock cooler and 1.8 Vin, 45x multi, 1.2Vcore, 38x uncore, 1.1Vuncore.


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Stock, OEM mobo.. So no Overclocking... But did some research and this g3258 should give at least stable 125fps.
> But if anyone here plays CS:GO, let me know how it works on 5on5 matches. stock/Oc'd


If you're not overclocking then consider the slightly higher clocked g3450 @ 3.4ghz, apparently intel released quite a number of models clocked differently:

http://ark.intel.com/products/family/29862/Intel-Pentium-Processor#@All

edit: nvm the other models are more expensive for some reason gj intel XD


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> I'm going to be delidding soon, how much polish should I use, and does it matter which brand?


It doesn't matter which. Be careful not to get it on the ihs and put just enough on to cover transistors. If you use vise method, be sure to check between hits and pull off. Don't send the lid flying.


----------



## Konkistadori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> I'm going to be delidding soon, how much polish should I use, and does it matter which brand?
> I was pulling 100~ FPS on Dust II with no MSAA at 1080p and everything set to very high. Usually ran at a consistent 130-140 FPS, and less in large fights. Same amount of FPS in 1280 x 720.
> 
> Processor is at 4.3GHZ


Thanks!

What GPU you were using? Im using f0rest cfg on csgo. And i always use lowest settings on competitive matches.

Seems to be that cpu is worth to try.









So this cpu aint soldered??? D: deliddin sounds interesting if its easy fpr this







... But i guess you need good vrm on mobo for 5ghz oc..


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> What GPU you were using? Im using f0rest cfg on csgo. And i always use lowest settings on competitive matches.
> 
> Seems to be that cpu is worth to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this cpu aint soldered??? D: deliddin sounds interesting if its easy fpr this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... But i guess you need good vrm on mobo for 5ghz oc..


I've got a R9 270x. Nope, no solder on Devil's Canyon chips.


----------



## IOWA

Transparent Nail polish on chips after delid, buy some metal sand paper with gr500-gr800-gr1000-gr1300-gr1500-gr2000 and lap on a flat surface (glass table or a mirror) the IHS. Use alchool to clean the IHS.
Put some liquid ultra or similar between the two and you are done.

PS: Is there the possibility to have a decent bios for asrock z97m anniversary edition?? Maybe contacting asrock... i put some screenshots of their bios and you will understand why I'm complaning.

1) No imput voltage regulation
2)Cannot select which core i want enabled\disabled
3)No LLC (but voltages are perfect)
4)No slow mode (optional but may be usefoul)

So my frequency @4956MHz ar at stock VID (1.7v)!!!


----------



## Waan

I ordered some 1000, 1500 grit sandpaper and some CLU today. Can't wait to delid and lap the IHS!


----------



## cynesper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Hmm, I would think it's a bios problem, I myself couldn't change my multiplier the first time around, it was greyed out and I was confused as to why it was happening.
> I then realized that I had to type the number instead of using the + and - keys.
> 
> Is your multiplier greyed out or can you change it? I presume you've already changed the multiplier.
> 
> You might want to check out your power options in Windows as abctoz said.
> Congrats!
> 
> I saw your previous post, I would stick to 1.3-1.35v, I've heard 1.4v may be of a slightly higher risk on Haswell than 1.3 and 1.35v but I'm not entirely sure, you might want to check out The Intel Devil's Canyon Owners Club and ask around.


The multiplier wasn't greyed out. I was able to change it whatever I wanted to, and it does display on CPU-Z (8 - XX). The only thing is the multiplier is stuck at 8 and won't change no matter what the load is...

I will play around with the power options again when I get back from work but I had tried playing around with different power options as well (Manual/Adaptive)....

Do you guys think it's time for RMA? Maybe for both the chip and mobo just to be sure? Should I try installing Windows 7 to make sure it's not the OS?

Also, somebody mentioned speedstep - I had tried both on and off. No change.

Thanks,


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cynesper*
> 
> The multiplier wasn't greyed out. I was able to change it whatever I wanted to, and it does display on CPU-Z (8 - XX). The only thing is the multiplier is stuck at 8 and won't change no matter what the load is...


Did you check whether you inadvertedly enabled slow mode (in case your board supports it)?


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cynesper*
> 
> The multiplier wasn't greyed out. I was able to change it whatever I wanted to, and it does display on CPU-Z (8 - XX). The only thing is the multiplier is stuck at 8 and won't change no matter what the load is...
> 
> I will play around with the power options again when I get back from work but I had tried playing around with different power options as well (Manual/Adaptive)....
> 
> Do you guys think it's time for RMA? Maybe for both the chip and mobo just to be sure? Should I try installing Windows 7 to make sure it's not the OS?
> 
> Also, somebody mentioned speedstep - I had tried both on and off. No change.
> 
> Thanks,


Have you tried updating your BIOS?

Also, take a look at section 2.5 of your manual to see if you overlooked any of these options:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/Z97-A/e9378_z97-a_ug_v2_for_web_only.pdf


----------



## aman2051

ya i hav update my bios it has make system satble and performance increases..


----------



## cynesper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Did you check whether you inadvertedly enabled slow mode (in case your board supports it)?


I don't think so. Haven't seen that option in the BIOS. If I accidentally did enabled, it should have fixed when I a) Set Default settings, b) pulled battery and cleared CMOS.

Thanks


----------



## cynesper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> Have you tried updating your BIOS?
> 
> Also, take a look at section 2.5 of your manual to see if you overlooked any of these options:
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/Z97-A/e9378_z97-a_ug_v2_for_web_only.pdf


First thing I did was to update BIOS but even before I changed any options it was already running with fixed multiplier at 8.

Gone through most of manual material before to make sure I hadn't changed anything:

Ai Overclock Tuner - Tried Auto/X.M.P. and left corresponding options to Auto
ASUS Multi-core Enhancement - Tried Auto/Diabled
CPU Core Ratio - Sync All Cores
Core Ratio Limit - Doesn't matter what I change to it SHOWS what I designate the value to on CPU-Z as maximum but is stuck at minimum (8)
Min. Cache - Tried both manual and auto
Max. Cache - Tried both manual and auto
Internal PLL Overvoltage - Auto
CPU Ratio Tuner - Tried Auto/Disabled
BCLK Frequency: DRAM Frequency Ratio - Auto
DRAM Frequency - Auto/and manually set at 1600
Max Graphics Ratio - Auto
OC Tuner - Keep Current Settings
EPU Power Savings Mode - Diabled

Everything else is set on Auto except for CPU Core Voltage which I had tried both Manual at 1.325 and Adaptive with .05 Offset.

Thanks,


----------



## unclewebb

There might be a bad sensor on your motherboard. When this happens, it can send a signal to your CPU which tricks the CPU into thinking it is too hot so the multiplier drops to 8 and it will sit there whether your CPU core temperature is hot or not. This signal path is called BD PROCHOT which stands for bi-directional processor hot. Hardly any motherboards let you access this in the bios but you can try running ThrottleStop. It lets you disable the BD PROCHOT signal path so your CPU should run at its rated speed. Post some screenshots if you are still having problems. You can download version 6 from TechPowerUp but the latest version is stable and has some more features for the 4th Gen CPUs.

Do a Google search for BD PROCHOT if you don't know what I am talking about. This is a common problem on many desktop and mobile motherboards.

ThrottleStop 7.00 beta 3
https://www.sendspace.com/file/oquhg3


----------



## squadz

Hoping for some small bit of background information to help me going forward. (MSI Z97 PC Mate, 212 EVO for reference)

I'm currently stable-ish, at 4.2 GHz, 32x ring ratio, 1.9v vccin, 1.120 cpu core, rest on auto.

Here's my few questions:

1. My CPU Ratio Mode is currently set to dynamic, should it be? Or should it be fixed?
2. Why does HWMonitor say my cpu vcore is 1.136? (at max, it fluctuates a lot, not sure why it's not constant)

The above is my only two questions right now. It's been weird overclocking, I'll set my vcore to the voltage showing beside it in the bios, then try to boot up, and I'll get the WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR. So I kept upping the vcore, finally stable at where I'm at right now, but looks like I have a lot of room to work with.

Can someone help plan out the next few steps to get me higher?


----------



## abctoz

1. For overclocking purposes people recommend override first and then move to adaptive once you find your stable overclock
2. In bios you set your VID to 1.12v, your monitored vcore is 1.136v, I generally get up to +0.025v and I have the same hardware as you

whea_uncorrectable is bsod 124 which usually means it needs more vcore


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Just got this CPU from Fry's.

What mATX mobo would be best for OC?

Would this work on z87 or z97?

Planning to get a 750ti ftw for this build and a bitfenix prodigy case.

Recommendations?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> Just got this CPU from Fry's.
> 
> What mATX mobo would be best for OC?
> 
> Would this work on z87 or z97?
> 
> Planning to get a 750ti ftw for this build and a bitfenix prodigy case.
> 
> Recommendations?


A z97 board, as far as I know, would be better for overclocking.

Also, joining based on recent finding of this club: http://valid.x86.fr/fxagkx

My voltage feels a bit high, based on other people's numbers.


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> A z97 board, as far as I know, would be better for overclocking.
> 
> Also, joining based on recent finding of this club: http://valid.x86.fr/fxagkx
> 
> My voltage feels a bit high, based on other people's numbers.


Would this be a good itx mobo for G3258?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157526


----------



## stubass

This one is batch number 3418B987! The chip looks good and these validations were done with a x40 uncore. Only thing is the chip bugs at - 50C around about so not benched under Ln2.











5GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/siw5fd

5.1GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/hut5pm

No GTL or Multi up button was used.









This is boot test only...


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> This one is batch number 3418B987! The chip looks good and these validations were done with a x40 uncore. Only thing is the chip bugs at - 50C around about so not benched under Ln2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Do you have a big phase change? carefoul cause cold bug may not let you boot it!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> This one is batch number 3418B987! The chip looks good and these validations were done with a x40 uncore. Only thing is the chip bugs at - 50C around about so not benched under Ln2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Do you have a big phase change? carefoul cause cold bug may not let you boot it!
> 
> 
> 
> No i dont have phase change and yes i understand about CBB and CB's
Click to expand...


----------



## xidious

Alright so I'm stable at [email protected] under XTU stress/benchmark, and i ran prime blend last night.


I'm now trying to adjust ring voltage... but I can't tell if HWmonitor is reporting the voltages incorrectly? I tried lowering LLC/Ring to 1.265v but HWmonitor is reporting 1.295... And if I just leave it at auto it stays at 1.28v.

HWmonitor:


Bios:


Also, what's the safe ring voltage limit?


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Please review my Mini ITX build

CPU: Intel G3258
MOBO: ASRock H97M-ITX/ac or ASUS z97i Plus ITX. Which one is better?
GPU: R9 270x or 750 ti? Can't decide on what GPU
SSD: 256
HDD:1TB
RAM:8gb
PSU:750w Seasonic x750
Case: Fractal Node 304 or any similar ITX case?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> Please review my Mini ITX build
> 
> CPU: Intel G3258
> MOBO: ASRock H97M-ITX/ac or ASUS z97i Plus ITX. Which one is better?
> GPU: R9 270x or 750 ti? Can't decide on what GPU
> SSD: 256
> HDD:1TB
> RAM:8gb
> PSU:750w Seasonic x750
> Case: Fractal Node 304 or any similar ITX case?


I would go for the Z97 if you can, that way you have the Z97 chipset and likely more overclocking options IIRC. (Don't quote me on that though).
The R9 270X is faster than the 750 Ti, but it will draw more power, are you striving towards a low power machine or are you not really bothered?

Another thing, what ram kit are you going for?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> Please review my Mini ITX build
> 
> CPU: Intel G3258
> MOBO: ASRock H97M-ITX/ac or ASUS z97i Plus ITX. Which one is better?
> GPU: R9 270x or 750 ti? Can't decide on what GPU
> SSD: 256
> HDD:1TB
> RAM:8gb
> PSU:750w Seasonic x750
> Case: Fractal Node 304 or any similar ITX case?


There's also a review by eTeknix: ASUS Z97I-PLUS (LGA 1150) Motherboard Review
A few things from a review done by eTeknix:

Cons
Quote:


> Rear I/O needs better antenna placement
> Audio could be improved with ALC 1150
> TPM header seems like a waste of space
> Heatsinks get quite hot, especially under overclocking


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I would go for the Z97 if you can, that way you have the Z97 chipset and likely more overclocking options IIRC. (Don't quote me on that though).
> The R9 270X is faster than the 750 Ti, but it will draw more power, are you striving towards a low power machine or are you not really bothered?
> 
> Another thing, what ram kit are you going for?


Doesn't really matter for the power draw cause I have my 750w PSU lying around.

I'll just get the asus z97i ITX mobo then?

Any 8gb ram that will be on sale or a good deal. Do you recommend any ram for my spec?

Also I chose r9 270x because I could get it used same price or lower than a brand new 750ti.


----------



## xidious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> Doesn't really matter for the power draw cause I have my 750w PSU lying around.
> 
> I'll just get the asus z97i ITX mobo then?
> 
> Any 8gb ram that will be on sale or a good deal. Do you recommend any ram for my spec?
> 
> Also I chose r9 270x because I could get it used same price or lower than a brand new 750ti.


I would consider getting the EVGA z97 stinger from newegg right now it's $132.99 after $20 rebate and the 10% discount code: EMCPAPE44.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188158&cm_re=evga_stinger-_-13-188-158-_-Product

It's the board I've been using to overclock and I've had awesome results so far.
My only complaint is the creative sound card they used had some buggy drivers at first but the most recent update seemed to fix my audio issues with the board.

Oh and I have an r9 270x in my system, I can test some games for you since I'm satisfied with my current OC for now.

_Edit: Forgot to mention it doesn't come with a WiFi adapter, so if that's something you need add ~$30 to the board for a miniPCI express WiFi card._


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> Doesn't really matter for the power draw cause I have my 750w PSU lying around.
> 
> I'll just get the asus z97i ITX mobo then?
> 
> Any 8gb ram that will be on sale or a good deal. Do you recommend any ram for my spec?
> 
> Also I chose r9 270x because I could get it used same price or lower than a brand new 750ti.


Yeah the 270X is a good card, I would choose that over a 750 Ti.
I haven't looked too much into that board, but from the reviews I've seen it looks to be good, I would go with that over the ASRock H97, you'll want to look at some reviews and make your decision on what you think of it or check out some alternatives.

From the table on this thread it appears to have 6 phases which should be good for overclocking.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1490142/z97-vrm-info



About the ram, I couldn't really recommend you a specifc ram kit since I'm in the UK and I haven't purchased much ram lately, so I'm not really upto date on ram, however I've used Corsair XMS3 and Vengenace kits and they seem to get the job done, I'm also a big fan of the Avexir Core sticks.

However, currently in the UK at OCUK there's a Kingston HyperX 8GB (2x4GB) PC3-14900C9 1866MHz Dual Channel Kit - Black/Gold going for £59.99, If I was buying ram now I would go for these, but I don't know about what stores you have available to you.


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xidious*
> 
> I would consider getting the EVGA z97 stinger from newegg right now it's $132.99 after $20 rebate and the 10% discount code: EMCPAPE44.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188158&cm_re=evga_stinger-_-13-188-158-_-Product
> 
> It's the board I've been using to overclock and I've had awesome results so far.
> My only complaint is the creative sound card they used had some buggy drivers at first but the most recent update seemed to fix my audio issues with the board.
> 
> Oh and I have an r9 270x in my system, I can test some games for you since I'm satisfied with my current OC for now.
> 
> _Edit: Forgot to mention it doesn't come with a WiFi adapter, so if that's something you need add ~$30 to the board for a miniPCI express WiFi card._


That's a nice mobo all black and clean looking.

I really don't need wifi, I'll just plug this directly to the Ethernet port.

How much OC did you get?

I will be running a hyper 212 EVO for cooling the CPU.

On BF4 what settings and FPS do you get on a 1920x1080 reso?

If you have titanfall and gw2 please let me know thank you


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Yeah the 270X is a good card, I would choose that over a 750 Ti.
> I haven't looked too much into that board, but from the reviews I've seen it looks to be good, I would go with that over the ASRock H97, you'll want to look at some reviews and make your decision on what you think of it or check out some alternatives.
> 
> From the table on this thread it appears to have 6 phases which should be good for overclocking.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1490142/z97-vrm-info
> 
> 
> 
> About the ram, I couldn't really recommend you a specifc ram kit since I'm in the UK and I haven't purchased much ram lately, so I'm not really upto date on ram, however I've used Corsair XMS3 and Vengenace kits and they seem to get the job done, I'm also a big fan of the Avexir Core sticks.
> 
> However, currently in the UK at OCUK there's a Kingston HyperX 8GB (2x4GB) PC3-14900C9 1866MHz Dual Channel Kit - Black/Gold going for £59.99, If I was buying ram now I would go for these, but I don't know about what stores you have available to you.


Probably, I will just look on my local Craigslist for a 4gb 2x2 RAM. Then just add down the road.

This is just my extra build if any friends will come over to my place and play.


----------



## xidious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> That's a nice mobo all black and clean looking.
> 
> I really don't need wifi, I'll just plug this directly to the Ethernet port.
> 
> How much OC did you get?
> 
> I will be running a hyper 212 EVO for cooling the CPU.
> 
> On BF4 what settings and FPS do you get on a 1920x1080 reso?
> 
> If you have titanfall and gw2 please let me know thank you


My happy 24/7 clock is [email protected] Uncore 4.3Ghz and Ram 2133 10-11-11-30 http://www.overclock.net/t/1500524/intel-pentium-g3258-performance-and-owners-thread/1200_100#post_22820299

Although I've been able to boot at 5Ghz 1.5v... but it's not very stable I'll need to test it further (but that's not an OC I want to run 24/7 anyways).

I'll test GW2 now and see how that runs.


----------



## Xorian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> Doesn't really matter for the power draw cause I have my 750w PSU lying around.
> 
> I'll just get the asus z97i ITX mobo then?
> 
> Any 8gb ram that will be on sale or a good deal. Do you recommend any ram for my spec?
> 
> Also I chose r9 270x because I could get it used same price or lower than a brand new 750ti.


Newegg is having an email promotion for some 2x4gb Ares Ram Sticks FYI for around $72

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231544&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL090914&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL090914-_-EMC-090914-Index-_-DesktopMemory-_-20231544-L06B

Promo code : EMCPAPA33


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xorian*
> 
> Newegg is having an email promotion for some 2x4gb Ares Ram Sticks FYI for around $72
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231544&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL090914&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL090914-_-EMC-090914-Index-_-DesktopMemory-_-20231544-L06B
> 
> Promo code : EMCPAPA33


Oh Thank you I saw my email for the back to school promo

I hate orange how about this one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231519&cm_re=g_skill_sniper_8_gb-_-20-231-519-_-Product

For mobo I will get the z97 stinger

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188158&cm_re=evga_stinger-_-13-188-158-_-Product

And the video card

A local is selling a sapphire r9 270x brand new for $120. Is that a good price?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xorian*
> 
> Newegg is having an email promotion for some 2x4gb Ares Ram Sticks FYI for around $72
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231544&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL090914&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL090914-_-EMC-090914-Index-_-DesktopMemory-_-20231544-L06B
> 
> Promo code : EMCPAPA33
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Thank you I saw my email for the back to school promo
> 
> I hate orange how about this one
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231519&cm_re=g_skill_sniper_8_gb-_-20-231-519-_-Product
> 
> For mobo I will get the z97 stinger
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188158&cm_re=evga_stinger-_-13-188-158-_-Product
> 
> And the video card
> 
> *A local is selling a sapphire r9 270x brand new for $120. Is that a good price?*
Click to expand...

that is a pretty good price if it is brand new. check it out first









Also RAM you could look at these G.Skill TridentX 2400 CL10


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> that is a pretty good price if it is brand new. check it out first


Yeah, Still doubting though. To good to be true but he sent me pictures of the r9 270x with the seal still intact.

But the problem is if the GPU got blackscreens and didn't work straight out of the box, I have no idea how to RMA it.

Sapphire requires receipt or invoice.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> Yeah, Still doubting though. To good to be true but he sent me pictures of the r9 270x with the seal still intact.
> 
> But the problem is if the GPU got blackscreens and didn't work straight out of the box, I have no idea how to RMA it.
> 
> Sapphire requires receipt or invoice.


Have you considered a R9 270? I think it's an under clocked 270X/7870 and has one less power connector which can affect overclocking.


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Have you considered a R9 270? I think it's an under clocked 270X/7870 and has one less power connector which can affect overclocking.


Whatever is cheaper, I don't mind.

I just found a seller locally that sells 270x for $120 brand new for cheap though.


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squadz*
> 
> Hoping for some small bit of background information to help me going forward. (MSI Z97 PC Mate, 212 EVO for reference)
> 
> I'm currently stable-ish, at 4.2 GHz, 32x ring ratio, 1.9v vccin, 1.120 cpu core, rest on auto.
> 
> Here's my few questions:
> 
> 1. My CPU Ratio Mode is currently set to dynamic, should it be? Or should it be fixed?
> 2. Why does HWMonitor say my cpu vcore is 1.136? (at max, it fluctuates a lot, not sure why it's not constant)
> 
> The above is my only two questions right now. It's been weird overclocking, I'll set my vcore to the voltage showing beside it in the bios, then try to boot up, and I'll get the WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR. So I kept upping the vcore, finally stable at where I'm at right now, but looks like I have a lot of room to work with.
> 
> Can someone help plan out the next few steps to get me higher?


Try 1.2 vcore, 39x ring ratio and 1.15 vring voltage.


----------



## squadz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> 1. For overclocking purposes people recommend override first and then move to adaptive once you find your stable overclock
> 2. In bios you set your VID to 1.12v, your monitored vcore is 1.136v, I generally get up to +0.025v and I have the same hardware as you
> 
> whea_uncorrectable is bsod 124 which usually means it needs more vcore


I believe the only options I have are "Fixed" and "Dynamic". Not override.
When I set it to 1.136v, will it then be +0.025v higher in HWMonitor? Is that normal then?


----------



## squadz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> Try 1.2 vcore, 39x ring ratio and 1.15 vring voltage.


Can you explain the reasoning? (so I can learn a bit more about the thought process)

I'm stable right now at those settings. I'm assuming you mean to raise the vCore if I'm trying to go higher? What affect would the ring ratio have at x39 compared to currently at x32? And my vring voltage is on auto, unless vring means one of the other settings I mentioned, what's the advantage to changing it now?


----------



## cynesper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> There might be a bad sensor on your motherboard. When this happens, it can send a signal to your CPU which tricks the CPU into thinking it is too hot so the multiplier drops to 8 and it will sit there whether your CPU core temperature is hot or not. This signal path is called BD PROCHOT which stands for bi-directional processor hot. Hardly any motherboards let you access this in the bios but you can try running ThrottleStop. It lets you disable the BD PROCHOT signal path so your CPU should run at its rated speed. Post some screenshots if you are still having problems. You can download version 6 from TechPowerUp but the latest version is stable and has some more features for the 4th Gen CPUs.
> 
> Do a Google search for BD PROCHOT if you don't know what I am talking about. This is a common problem on many desktop and mobile motherboards.
> 
> ThrottleStop 7.00 beta 3
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/oquhg3


Will definitely try it once I get back hom
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> There might be a bad sensor on your motherboard. When this happens, it can send a signal to your CPU which tricks the CPU into thinking it is too hot so the multiplier drops to 8 and it will sit there whether your CPU core temperature is hot or not. This signal path is called BD PROCHOT which stands for bi-directional processor hot. Hardly any motherboards let you access this in the bios but you can try running ThrottleStop. It lets you disable the BD PROCHOT signal path so your CPU should run at its rated speed. Post some screenshots if you are still having problems. You can download version 6 from TechPowerUp but the latest version is stable and has some more features for the 4th Gen CPUs.
> 
> Do a Google search for BD PROCHOT if you don't know what I am talking about. This is a common problem on many desktop and mobile motherboards.
> 
> ThrottleStop 7.00 beta 3
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/oquhg3


I will try this tonight when I get back home from work!

Thanks!


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> I ordered some 1000, 1500 grit sandpaper and some CLU today. Can't wait to delid and lap the IHS!


Still waiting on the CLU, but I went ahead lapped my Corsair H55. Load temps dropped 2C, but that could be from replacing the stock TIM with Antec Nano Diamond 6. Either way, it was convex before, and now it isn't!


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squadz*
> 
> I believe the only options I have are "Fixed" and "Dynamic". Not override.
> When I set it to 1.136v, will it then be +0.025v higher in HWMonitor? Is that normal then?


Fixed is to static as dynamic is to adaptive.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Me [email protected] will boot, [email protected] can close a superPI or a cinebench.
> Tried 1.6 searching for x50 but nothing. I am delidded and delidding it drops like 8°C with liquid metal.


Had some fun while trying to compete in the OC4DOGE competition on HWBot, and found out it runs 5Ghz in Windows XP just fine!
http://hwbot.org/submission/2625102_


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squadz*
> 
> Can you explain the reasoning? (so I can learn a bit more about the thought process)
> 
> I'm stable right now at those settings. I'm assuming you mean to raise the vCore if I'm trying to go higher? What affect would the ring ratio have at x39 compared to currently at x32? And my vring voltage is on auto, unless vring means one of the other settings I mentioned, what's the advantage to changing it now?


Ah, I thought you weren't stable under 1.2 vcore, so that's why I suggested it. x39 ring ratio won't impact performance much, and honestly, you won't notice a difference unless you're running synthetics.

"safe" 24/7 limits:

1.3 vcore
1.15 vring
1.9 VCCIN


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squadz*
> 
> I believe the only options I have are "Fixed" and "Dynamic". Not override.
> When I set it to 1.136v, will it then be +0.025v higher in HWMonitor? Is that normal then?


my bad i meant fixed, although its not a big deal either can be used when finding your stable overclock. vcore as monitored is usually higher than the vid you set in bios, i have the same hardware as you and it is usually .025 higher for me.


----------



## Ghostrider5666

I just got back from Micro Center.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostrider5666*
> 
> I just got back from Micro Center.


Congrats!
L4 batch huh? judging by the user experiences in the The Intel Devil's Canyon Owners Club, a couple of those L4 batch chips are renowned to clock well for the i5s and i7s, I'm not sure how well the Pentiums fare though, I wish you luck in the silicon lottery!


----------



## squadz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> Ah, I thought you weren't stable under 1.2 vcore, so that's why I suggested it. x39 ring ratio won't impact performance much, and honestly, you won't notice a difference unless you're running synthetics.
> 
> "safe" 24/7 limits:
> 
> 1.3 vcore
> 1.15 vring
> 1.9 VCCIN


What's the vring setting on my mobo? MSI Z97 PC Mate.

That one I can't find.


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squadz*
> 
> What's the vring setting on my mobo? MSI Z97 PC Mate.
> 
> That one I can't find.


CPU Ring Voltage


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

http://www.frys.com/product/8078834?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

Would this be a good board consider the price for g3258?


----------



## Ghostrider5666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Congrats!
> L4 batch huh? judging by the user experiences in the The Intel Devil's Canyon Owners Club, a couple of those L4 batch chips are renowned to clock well for the i5s and i7s, I'm not sure how well the Pentiums fare though, I wish you luck in the silicon lottery!


I can't wait and see what I can do. What's safe voltages?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostrider5666*
> 
> I can't wait and see what I can do. What's safe voltages?


I believe it's 1.3-1.35v, others have said 1.35v is a little more risky though.


----------



## timerwin63

Edit: Had an old draft post as well. Deleted

I can't wait and see what I can do. What's safe voltages?[/quote]

I ran 1.6 on mime VERY last night briefly for an OC test, and the chip isn't fried yet. For a 24/7 safe voltage, I'd say 1.35 max, with 1.3 being a safer bet.


----------



## cynesper

I LOVE YOU, BROTHER!!!

It's just as you've mentioned! As soon as I turned on ThrottleStop and disabled BD PROCHOT, my multiplier got unlocked and finally started running at normal core speed while running Prime95!

Does this mean I should RMA the current mobo and ask for a replacement since it confirms that there is a faulty sensor?

Thanks again, man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> There might be a bad sensor on your motherboard. When this happens, it can send a signal to your CPU which tricks the CPU into thinking it is too hot so the multiplier drops to 8 and it will sit there whether your CPU core temperature is hot or not. This signal path is called BD PROCHOT which stands for bi-directional processor hot. Hardly any motherboards let you access this in the bios but you can try running ThrottleStop. It lets you disable the BD PROCHOT signal path so your CPU should run at its rated speed. Post some screenshots if you are still having problems. You can download version 6 from TechPowerUp but the latest version is stable and has some more features for the 4th Gen CPUs.
> 
> Do a Google search for BD PROCHOT if you don't know what I am talking about. This is a common problem on many desktop and mobile motherboards.
> 
> ThrottleStop 7.00 beta 3
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/oquhg3


----------



## unclewebb

Thanks for giving ThrottleStop a try. It is a popular tool in the laptop community but I have had a hard time introducing desktop users to it. One of the mods at OCN asked me to stop talking so much about it so it has been difficult getting any feedback. If you post a screen shot or two, I won't get in trouble.









It is usually a bad sensor on the motherboard that causes this problem. BD PROCHOT is not well understood so if you RMA it, the tech might see that it boots up and think it is fine. If you can get a replacement without a big hassle, go for it. If not, you can live with this problem by disabling BD PROCHOT. ThrottleStop has a feature so the program will exit 5 seconds after it starts. This lets you use the program to set up your CPU and then it will automatically exit. Just add this to the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file.

*ExitTime=5*

and you can add ThrottleStop to your startup sequence using the Task Scheduler. You might need to run ThrottleStop again after you use Hibernate or Stand By mode.

Glad this worked for you. Now you can get back to overclocking.


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I believe it's 1.3-1.35v, others have said 1.35v is a little more risky though.


I've personally put 1.42 vcore to my G3258 to validate a 5.0ghz oc. Would I run it past 1.3 volts 24/7? No.


----------



## timerwin63

Here I was running at 1.314. Wouldn't run past that on a 24/7.


----------



## tp4tissue

It's all good till 1.41v.... not recommended for something like folding..

but for normal use, realize, that for the majority of your cpu's lifespan, it will idle at 0.8v


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> It's all good till 1.41v.... not recommended for something like folding..
> 
> but for normal use, realize, that for the majority of your cpu's lifespan, it will idle at 0.8v


Pishhh, disable those power saving features! ;D


----------



## koekwau5

Even with 1.6V I can't get mine to die.
Tried some XTU benches causing temps up to 100 and eventually system shutdown.
She still goes and still stable =)

And after all that torture I tried 5Ghz @ 1.525 / 1.55V yesterday with Windows XP and for the first time it booted without BSOD into Windows!

Intel chips are hard to destroy.

Don't try the same with AMD tho, might put on a helmet before you start!


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> Pishhh, disable those power saving features! ;D


There's no reason to disable speedstep... I turn off all the Cstates including C1e/c3/c6...

Speed step works just fine, with almost no gap in speed ramping.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cynesper*
> 
> I LOVE YOU, BROTHER!!!
> 
> It's just as you've mentioned! As soon as I turned on ThrottleStop and disabled BD PROCHOT, my multiplier got unlocked and finally started running at normal core speed while running Prime95!
> 
> Does this mean I should RMA the current mobo and ask for a replacement since it confirms that there is a faulty sensor?
> 
> Thanks again, man!


Glad you got it working! I would RMA that board if you can.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> Thanks for giving ThrottleStop a try. It is a popular tool in the laptop community but I have had a hard time introducing desktop users to it. One of the mods at OCN asked me to stop talking so much about it so it has been difficult getting any feedback. If you post a screen shot or two, I won't get in trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is usually a bad sensor on the motherboard that causes this problem. BD PROCHOT is not well understood so if you RMA it, the tech might see that it boots up and think it is fine. If you can get a replacement without a big hassle, go for it. If not, you can live with this problem by disabling BD PROCHOT. ThrottleStop has a feature so the program will exit 5 seconds after it starts. This lets you use the program to set up your CPU and then it will automatically exit. Just add this to the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file.
> 
> *ExitTime=5*
> 
> and you can add ThrottleStop to your startup sequence using the Task Scheduler. You might need to run ThrottleStop again after you use Hibernate or Stand By mode.
> 
> Glad this worked for you. Now you can get back to overclocking.


Thanks for helping cynesper!








I wouldn't of known that was the problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> I've personally put 1.42 vcore to my G3258 to validate a 5.0ghz oc. Would I run it past 1.3 volts 24/7? No.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Here I was running at 1.314. Wouldn't run past that on a 24/7.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> It's all good till 1.41v.... not recommended for something like folding..
> 
> but for normal use, realize, that for the majority of your cpu's lifespan, it will idle at 0.8v


I think the max I would go for 24/7 would be 1.35-1.37v, and that would likely be if I really wanted those extra megahertz.

I also don't turn the power saving features off, they don't bother me so I just leave them on.


----------



## Ghostrider5666

I did a quick overclock and I'm at 4.4GHz at 1.35v, It's running a little hot at 76C but I can't even hear my cpu fan.


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

I've settled for the EVGA z97 Stinger MOBO

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188158&cm_re=z97_itx-_-13-188-158-_-Product

but I saw the Asrock z97E-ITX

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157504&cm_re=z97_itx-_-13-157-504-_-Product

It is less and has more features than the EVGA.

Anyone tried the Asrock?

Need to buy the mobo before the 11th.

Making a hard decision for me.


----------



## abctoz

you should ask in the motherboard forum they experts there


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*


Ouch, that much voltage for 4.5? Have you tried fine tuning it any?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> Ouch, that much voltage for 4.5? Have you tried fine tuning it any?


yeah i have fine tuned it alright lol i need 1.35v for it to be stable

hopefully my 5820k that i also got today is not this bad overclocking wise. i just need to decide on a x99 motherboard


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah i have fine tuned it alright lol i need 1.35v for it to be stable
> 
> hopefully my 5820k that i also got today is not this bad overclocking wise. i just need to decide on a x99 motherboard


Have you delidded your chip? I've got my CLU, I'm just deciding if I want to use a razor, or a vice.


----------



## abctoz

If you got a vice i'd definitely use that as its faster and safer, otherwise razor method takes longer, you gotta really use force to push that razor in it'll bend the pcb a bit but mines still alive, recommend you draw some lines before hand so you know the limits of how how far the razor can go in, it took me like 1 hr but if i do it again i think it'll only take 10mins, i didn't know u were suppose to use so much force pushing it in, wiggling doesn't actually do anything as seen in some videos.


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> If you got a vice i'd definitely use that as its faster and safer, otherwise razor method takes longer, you gotta really use force to push that razor in it'll bend the pcb a bit but mines still alive, recommend you draw some lines before hand so you know the limits of how how far the razor can go in, it took me like 1 hr but if i do it again i think it'll only take 10mins, i didn't know u were suppose to use so much force pushing it in, wiggling doesn't actually do anything as seen in some videos.


I practiced on two Pentium 4's I had laying around earlier; One has solder, one doesn't. I can't check to see if I cut the PCB on the soldered one, but the one with TIM was done flawlessly. Although, I'll be much more nervous if I were to do it on the G3258, as the P4 didn't cost any $.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> Have you delidded your chip? I've got my CLU, I'm just deciding if I want to use a razor, or a vice.


I definitely recommend using a vise about 8min. to Delid including setting up vice and catch blanket, in case you smack the wood too hard and it flies off. Check the chip between smacks, it's best to pull it off as soon as it becomes loose a bit. Use a wooden toothpick to help remove factory Tim cleanly, follow by a credit card to get rid of black sealant. Finally a little 90%+ rubbing aclcohol before covering transistors with nail clear coat. I've found Gelid or better yet, CLU to work the best. If you haven't worked with a delidded chip before, remember to hold the lid in place or about .06-.125" back against the force of the socket locking mechanism, so after installed its in the appropriate location.


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I definitely recommend using a vise about 8min. to Delid including setting up vice and catch blanket, in case you smack the wood too hard and it flies off. Check the chip between smacks, it's best to pull it off as soon as it becomes loose a bit. Use a wooden toothpick to help remove factory Tim cleanly, follow by a credit card to get rid of black sealant. Finally a little 90%+ rubbing aclcohol before covering transistors with nail clear coat. I've found Gelid or better yet, CLU to work the best. If you haven't worked with a delidded chip before, remember to hold the lid in place or about .06-.125" back against the force of the socket locking mechanism, so after installed its in the appropriate location.


Ahhh, you've dissuaded me from using a razor. I'll go pick a vice up from Home Depot tomorrow and post some results.

Thanks for all of the advice everyone.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Any non Z MBs which overclock this?


----------



## Konkistadori

B85 boards should work for OC. Atleast ive seen on youtube, but i suggest to get board with vrm heatsinks.


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Any non Z MBs which overclock this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> B85 boards should work for OC. Atleast ive seen on youtube, but i suggest to get board with vrm heatsinks.


H81 and B85 motherboards can overclock these chips, but like Konk said, I'd go with a board that was meant for overclocking hardware wise.


----------



## Norz

I tried the Pentium with the Gigabyte G1 Sniper B5 (B85 Express chipset)
It works,it can OC, but....youre memory can get max 1600Mhz on the B85 chipset, so youre kinda memory bound.


----------



## TopicClocker

I've just realized how much my GPU was bottlnecking in my PlanetSide 2 video, this CPU worked it really hard when it was at 1280MHz.

It's going to be interesting to see how it performs with a GTX 870/970, I'm hoping that will be a card with power in-between a 780 and a Titan.

I think when I get a new GPU I'll push the chip upto 4.6-4.7GHz.


----------



## TopicClocker

I'm in the process of converting some gameplay from Battlefield 4, Just Cause 2 Multiplayer and Saints Row 3.

From Battlefield 4 I have a combination of single-player and multiplayer gameplay, the single-player gameplay is from the start of the game and the multiplayer gameplay is on Golmud Railway with 49+ players.


----------



## unclewebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Any non Z MBs which overclock this?


Here's a nice list of low dollar boards that can overclock the Pentium G3258.

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2389948


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> B85 boards should work for OC. Atleast ive seen on youtube, but i suggest to get board with vrm heatsinks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> H81 and B85 motherboards can overclock these chips, but like Konk said, I'd go with a board that was meant for overclocking hardware wise.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norz*
> 
> I tried the Pentium with the Gigabyte G1 Sniper B5 (B85 Express chipset)
> It works,it can OC, but....youre memory can get max 1600Mhz on the B85 chipset, so youre kinda memory bound.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> Here's a nice list of low dollar boards that can overclock the Pentium G3258.
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2389948


Thanks all. REP+


----------



## koekwau5

Update on my 5Ghz:

http://hwbot.org/submission/2626456_koekwau5_wprime___32m_pentium_g3258_11sec_437ms

Can't let it run faster.
Needs a delid to gain couple more Mhz, but only much more to gain with LN2.

For now I'm done and gonna put this little fella in my new mediacenter =)


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Any non Z MBs which overclock this?


Plenty of info here too...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1500423/non-z97-z87-boards-than-can-overclock-the-pentium-k-g3258


----------



## xeroaura

Alright, so I'm building my first computer Friday when the parts come in. Kinda confused how to overclock. On my laptop, I just used Intel XTU to undervolt stuff. On desktop, it seems like theres options in the bios, using Intel XTU, or using whatever utility the mobo comes with. Which one is the best or actually works with the G3258? Is there a overclocking the G3258 for dummies guide somewhere you guys can link me to?


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeroaura*
> 
> Alright, so I'm building my first computer Friday when the parts come in. Kinda confused how to overclock. On my laptop, I just used Intel XTU to undervolt stuff. On desktop, it seems like theres options in the bios, using Intel XTU, or using whatever utility the mobo comes with. Which one is the best or actually works with the G3258? Is there a overclocking the G3258 for dummies guide somewhere you guys can link me to?


The Haswell overclocking guide will work for the G3258. Also, I like using Intel XTU for on the fly voltage tweaking, and then I set the stable settings in stone via the UEFI.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


----------



## Nomadskid

I updated my Bios and was able to do a dirty OC to 4.6 at 1.25 volts


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> I updated my Bios and was able to do a dirty OC to 4.6 at 1.25 volts


Nice!


----------



## TopicClocker

A new Battlefield 4 Multiplayer video.


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

What's his gpu?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> What's his gpu?


If you mean the video above it was my 760 Hawk at 1280MHz.


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> If you mean the video above it was my 760 Hawk at 1280MHz.


Yeah, thanks


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> Yeah, thanks


No problem.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Picked up a G3258 and an ASRock H81M-HDS last week at Micro Center, I just couldn't resist.







My chip is mediocre, requiring 1.315v to be stable at 4.5 GHz, so I may delid it at some point and try adding some more voltage for a better clock.


----------



## abctoz

wow what cooling do you have?


----------



## lilchronic

i just delidded mine


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> wow what cooling do you have?


The rig details can be found here. Cooling is currently provided by an Antec Kuhler 620 with the stock fan switched out for a Corsair SP120 High Performance Edition.


----------



## abctoz

Such nice temps! I'm getting 73c with ibt at 1.3v and that's after delid with a cm212 cooler, I didn't use clu/clp though I just used the stuff that came with the 212, thinking whether its worth to buy some, no local suppliers in my country


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> Such nice temps! I'm getting 73c with ibt at 1.3v and that's after delid with a cm212 cooler, I didn't use clu/clp though I just used the stuff that came with the 212, thinking whether its worth to buy some, no local suppliers in my country


What about from a seller on Amazon? Mine was $13 and some change with free shipping


----------



## abctoz

After shipping its like $25, not sure if worth


----------



## TPCbench

Guys, what is the difference between rev. 1.1 and rev. 1.0 of Gigabyte Z97-D3H

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/comparison/list.aspx?ck=2&pids=4961,5103

I can't see any difference in the manufacturer website

My rev 1.0 board came with an F4 BIOS. I updated it to F7 BIOS but I am not sure if I downloaded the F7 BIOS for rev 1.0

If I downloaded the wrong one, is it possible that it affects my OC ?


----------



## Aziraphale05

Just as an update, my second G3258 is doing better but not fantastic. Here's where I'm at

4.4 GHz at 1.27 (working on getting it lower)
1.93 VCCIN
32 uncore

It's stable for IBT 10 times and all night long for x264. Highest temp for x264 is 76* on stock cooling.

I keep trying to get 4.5 but it's erratic. I can get 10 IBT no problem along with gaming (D3, LoL) but x264 dumps anywhere between 20 minutes and 3 hours later depending on voltage settings I try. I've tried up to:

4.5 at 1.31
1.97 VCCIN
1.15 ring

Temps hit 84* or so on x264 so I'm hesitant to go too much higher on voltage. Considering the large jump in voltage and the stability issues, I might just call 4.4 good enough since I'll be using it 24/7 anyways. Work on getting that voltage down a bit more and call it a day.

Overall I like it and it's a big upgrade from what I was coming from! Great value considering I basically have an entirely new computer (though the RAM I didn't have to pay for) for $235 ($106 for processor/mobo and $129 for a R9 270). And as an added bonus, I have $20 in rebates coming back to me to make it $215. Not too shabby at all.

EDIT: added rebates


----------



## hotrod717

Just picked up my 2nd G3258 *C001. Hope this proves to be as good as the first. Same store.


----------



## xeroaura

How do you guys test overclocks for a new chip at first? Is it easiest to just bump ratio till it crashes, drop down one, raise voltage, and then try again? I just bumped it up to 4 ghz at stock voltage. Downloading stressing software right now before going further.

Also, whats a good rpm for fans? After fiddling with the CPU a bit, the case fan has been acting up a bit. Keeps jumping from 1200 rpm to 2500rpm and back... Any suggestions on how to fix this?

Edit:
Well, testing overnight with x264 at 4.4ghz at 1.2v.

Jk. It just died. 4.2ghz attempt now. :\


----------



## remixedMind

i got it to 4.5 at 1.307v and its stable for now (got the chip 2 days ago), for 4.6 the volts went way up, i do have a question i can boot in win7x64 on 4.9ghz but not at 5ghz no mater what i do ( i even installed xp but still no booot @ 5ghz) and i cant use the ai sweet to bump the multiplier cos turbov evo is missing from it (it was there when i had the i5 4570) any help will be appreciated, this is on the asus h87i-plus. thanks









Edit: turbov evo is working now







i guess its just buggy


----------



## aerotracks

Getting another couple of G3258s later today. Hopefully no more [email protected] this time









Edit:
L421B796 #1 VID 1.12V, no further tests.
L421B796 #2 VID 1.08V, testing right now.

Edit2: Why hello







[email protected] passed 15min 1344k on first boot up with the chip with mem and uncore at stock. This guy doesn't look half bad.


----------



## remixedMind

i played today whit the chip and got 4.5ghz @ 1.337v on the core everything else on auto temps are 36/76 C, i thing its ok for 24/7


----------



## tp4tissue

So....

to Consolidate...

*Worst* we've seen is 1.4v for 4.2ghz

*Middle* is 1.30v for 4.5ghz - 4.7ghz

*Best* we've seen is 1.35v for 4.8ghz


----------



## xeroaura

Well, I think I'm done at 1.285v for 4.5ghz. Idling at 31C. Non synthetic test runs it up to 60C ish.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> to Consolidate...


I've tested half a dozen of them - maybe I've had bad luck of draw - but 4.5 are far from guaranteed. If 4.5 are possible < 1.35, it's one of the better ones. "Possible" as in primestable, that is.


----------



## koekwau5

Dang glad to hear I got bingo the first time.
In Windows XP I can do all kind of benchmarks at 5022Mhz with 1.5V and in Windows 8 its 4.7Ghz Prime95 28.5 stable at 1.35V.


----------



## aerotracks

Doesn't matter which version of prime when testing pentiums.









Nice chip you got there though!


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Just picked up my 2nd G3258 *C001. Hope this proves to be as good as the first. Same store.


Where are you getting those?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Doesn't matter which version of prime when testing pentiums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice chip you got there though!


Ohh lol thats true indeed.
Old versions can be used as well due to missing AVX architecture.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Where are you getting those?


Microcenter , St.Davids near Philly.
I bought my 1st there several weeks ago and sure enough I spotted another on my last visit, Friday. One nice thing about that brick and mortar, lower prices in chips and mobo's. Just goes to show how bad Newegg rakes you thru the coals.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Microcenter , St.Davids near Philly.
> I bought my 1st there several weeks ago and sure enough I spotted another on my last visit, Friday. One nice thing about that brick and mortar, lower prices in chips and mobo's. Just goes to show how bad Newegg rakes you thru the coals.


Gotcha. Slowly connecting the dots seeing the area code in your nick name









Doubled memspeed, tightened timings and raised uncore to x40. Looks like 4700 is good to go for a custom run <1.375V








http://abload.de/image.php?img=4700_1350_1344_2lzsz8.png

Edit: Yeah, newegg.. talk about highway robbery.


----------



## xeroaura

So its worth doing 1.3v at 4.5Ghz versus 1.25v for 4.4Ghz? Or is 1.3v a bit too high for daily use/keeping computer on 24/7?


----------



## Waan

The gains from 4.5 vs 4.4 are going to be negligible, so it's really up to you. 1.3 is fine for 24/7 usage


----------



## lilchronic

i run 1.4v but i wont have this chip long, In my opinion if you plan to keep it 3 years+ i would play safe with voltage, if not give it as much as you want and if it dies RMA the thing









core speed @ 4.6Ghz - 1.4v

uncore @ 4.5Ghz 1.4v

VCCIN - 2.05v


----------



## abctoz

can you still rma after delid? O_O


----------



## xeroaura

What are your opinions on boosting the uncore/CPU Cache ratio? I have mines still at 32 because the general haswell oc guide says there is no significant increase.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeroaura*
> 
> What are your opinions on boosting the uncore/CPU Cache ratio? I have mines still at 32 because the general haswell oc guide says there is no significant increase.


not worth it unless you're also doing Memory OC..

but this is a "for fun" oc and not readily USEFUL...


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> can you still rma after delid? O_O


YES


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeroaura*
> 
> So its worth doing 1.3v at 4.5Ghz versus 1.25v for 4.4Ghz? Or is 1.3v a bit too high for daily use/keeping computer on 24/7?


Depends on what you're using it for...

Most people are just making super-mom-puters outta all this.. So in these cases, even 1.4 is OK, since the cpu will probably just idle 90% of the time @ 0.8-1.0v and rarely see sustained 1.4v operation

Now, if you're an Avid G4m3r... who plays 8 hrs of starcraft 2 everyday.. then you might consider 1.35v as the peak for durable operation.


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> YES


wait what lol







what if you kill your cpu overclocking can you still rma?


----------



## remixedMind

i don`t even know how cpuz validated this cos it crash`t but here it is "5ghz" http://valid.x86.fr/xy35p3
just cant get it to work on 5ghz no matter the volts..


----------



## Lantian

well i cant get past 4,7 without geetting random reboots no matter the voltage, but the only real issue is i cannot change blck to 100,1 or anything above 100.00 it just crashes


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeroaura*
> 
> What are your opinions on boosting the uncore/CPU Cache ratio? I have mines still at 32 because the general haswell oc guide says there is no significant increase.


this is overclock.net, overclock the uncore to the max it will help a little.


----------



## timerwin63

Edit: Quoted the wrong post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> well i cant get past 4,7 without geetting random reboots no matter the voltage, but the only real issue is i cannot change blck to 100,1 or anything above 100.00 it just crashes


I've noticed stability improvements up to x37 (with a 110 BCLK), but nothing past that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> wait what lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what if you kill your cpu overclocking can you still rma?


No. No you can't.


----------



## timerwin63

Double post


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Edit: Quoted the wrong post
> I've noticed stability improvements up to x37 (with a 110 BCLK), but nothing past that.
> No. No you can't.


yeah you can just dont go out of your way to tell them you overclocked it.... unless they ask and you dont want to lie


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah you can just dont go out of your way to tell them you overclocked it.... unless they ask and you dont want to lie


Apologies. That reference was in response to his previous post about an RMA after delidding. (Post here.


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Getting another couple of G3258s later today. Hopefully no more [email protected] this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> L421B796 #1 VID 1.12V, no further tests.
> L421B796 #2 VID 1.08V, testing right now.
> 
> Edit2: Why hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] passed 15min 1344k on first boot up with the chip with mem and uncore at stock. This guy doesn't look half bad.


Why do you run 1344k? It that what these cpu's have the hardest time passing?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*
> 
> Why do you run 1344k? It that what these cpu's have the hardest time passing?


Nope, it's not the hardest to pass - it's the one where VCore factors in most. So that's the place to start before figuring out side voltages with the other respective k-tests


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Nope, it's not the hardest to pass - it's the one where VCore factors in most. So that's the place to start before figuring out side voltages with the other respective k-tests


Sweet. How did you figure that out?


----------



## hotrod717

My first sub-ambient session -




5.7ghz @ 1.674 on MSI z97 PC- Mate
http://valid.canardpc.com/qb45zp
This is my second 3418C001 First booted into 5.1 @ 1.565v >>


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*
> 
> Sweet. How did you figure that out?


those settings for p95 are all around the web. I found it in haswell oc thread. It also will run the test cooler.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*
> 
> Sweet. How did you figure that out?


Haha no, I didn't figure that out by myself. I read a guide. Once you get a grip of how Haswell ticks when running prime, you should be pretty efficient at making your overclock stable (with most chips).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> those settings for p95 are all around the web. I found it in haswell oc thread. It also will run the test cooler.


I find that the small k-tests don't really generate more heat than the large ones on the Pentiums. Lack of AVX or whatever. At 4.7 and 1.35V, my pentium always sticks to the 70 degree mark running through custom no matter what fft size. (air cooled)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Haha no, I didn't figure that out by myself. I read a guide. Once you get a grip of how Haswell ticks when running prime, you should be pretty efficient at making your overclock stable (with most chips).
> I find that the small k-tests don't really generate more heat than the large ones on the Pentiums. Lack of AVX or whatever. At 4.7 and 1.35V, my pentium always sticks to the 70 degree mark running through custom no matter what fft size. (air cooled)


only 2 cores to cool with a tiny stock tdp (50 ish watts) also help keep that cpu cool.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> only 2 cores to cool with a tiny stock tdp (50 ish watts) also help keep that cpu cool.


Not necessarily. Huge variance between chips, some of them think they're a 4790k (temperaturewise only I'm afraid though







)
My first pentium hit 66C maxcore 4.5 1.28V while being cooled by a 1080 custom loop - this guy hits only 72C maxcore 4.7 1.35, and all the cooling it gets is a single fan @1000rpm on the silver arrow. Testing in both cases was a 90min custom run


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Not necessarily. Huge variance between chips, some of them think they're a 4790k (temperaturewise only I'm afraid though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> My first pentium hit 66C maxcore 4.5 1.28V while being cooled by a 1080 custom loop - this guy hits only 72C maxcore 4.7 1.35, and all the cooling it gets is a single fan @1000rpm on the silver arrow. Testing in both cases was a 90min custom run


This CPU is by no means easy to cool.. so little surface area to pump heat out from...

Delidding only gave me ~ 5-7C with arctic silver, front and back..


----------



## HanuelSky

Hey, guys, I got mine running at 4.8ghz and 1.375v. Pretty stable, right now. I try go past the 4.8ghz with different setting of voltage. No luck with it.


----------



## Aziraphale05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aziraphale05*
> 
> Just as an update, my second G3258 is doing better but not fantastic. Here's where I'm at
> 
> 4.4 GHz at 1.27 (working on getting it lower)
> 1.93 VCCIN
> 32 uncore
> 
> It's stable for IBT 10 times and all night long for x264. Highest temp for x264 is 76* on stock cooling.
> 
> I keep trying to get 4.5 but it's erratic. I can get 10 IBT no problem along with gaming (D3, LoL) but x264 dumps anywhere between 20 minutes and 3 hours later depending on voltage settings I try. I've tried up to:
> 
> 4.5 at 1.31
> 1.97 VCCIN
> 1.15 ring
> 
> Temps hit 84* or so on x264 so I'm hesitant to go too much higher on voltage. Considering the large jump in voltage and the stability issues, I might just call 4.4 good enough since I'll be using it 24/7 anyways. Work on getting that voltage down a bit more and call it a day.
> 
> Overall I like it and it's a big upgrade from what I was coming from! Great value considering I basically have an entirely new computer (though the RAM I didn't have to pay for) for $235 ($106 for processor/mobo and $129 for a R9 270). And as an added bonus, I have $20 in rebates coming back to me to make it $215. Not too shabby at all.
> 
> EDIT: added rebates


Looks like I got my final stable overclock at:

4.4 at 1.25 (vcore 1.27 as apparently my board adds .02)
1.93 VCCIN
40 uncore

Considering I was going to 1.31 (vcore 1.33) to try and get 4.5 stable and it would still crash at some point in x264, I think a rock solid 4.4 at 1.25 is better for daily use. Temps are much lower too which is nice.

Anyways, thanks for all the help in this thread and I think this is definitely a fun little throw-back chip.


----------



## delgon

I can get 4.8 @ vCore 1.37v vccin 1.82v and vring 1.17v. 4,9 is possible with vCore 1.44v and vccin 1.95v but i will stay with 4.8, maybe i will try 4.7 for 24/7 and rise to 4.8 when gaming. IntelBurntest sucks. in this one my CPU is "STABLE" [email protected] so its useless program. Firstly i run prime95 for 1-2h an then play a game with prime still on (ehh these fps







) for 1 next hour. then i know its stable xD


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> I can get 4.8 @ vCore 1.37v vccin 1.82v and vring 1.17v. 4,9 is possible with vCore 1.44v and vccin 1.95v but i will stay with 4.8, maybe i will try 4.7 for 24/7 and rise to 4.8 when gaming. IntelBurntest sucks. in this one my CPU is "STABLE" [email protected] so its useless program. Firstly i run prime95 for 1-2h an then play a game with prime still on (ehh these fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) for 1 next hour. then i know its stable xD


intel burn test uses avx instructions. They are dissbled on that cpu. So that stress test is not gonna work right on the pentium.


----------



## delgon

can i test my cache stability (i wanna oc it now some but i dont want to up the ring voltage so its not big oc) with prime95, x264 stabilitytest too?


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> can i test my cache stability (i wanna oc it now some but i dont want to up the ring voltage so its not big oc) with prime95, x264 stabilitytest too?


I can run 3.8 GHz uncore @ 1.105 V ring voltage, stock is 3.2 GHz uncore @ 1.050 V ring voltage

Tested stability with 20 loops of x264 Stability Test v2 and with gaming (Metro: Last Light)

You can try to work up from those numbers


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> So....
> 
> to Consolidate...
> 
> *Worst* we've seen is 1.4v for 4.2ghz
> 
> *Middle* is 1.30v for 4.5ghz - 4.7ghz
> 
> *Best* we've seen is 1.35v for 4.8ghz


*Worst* we've seen is 1.4v for 4.2ghz

*Below Average* is 1.30v for 4.2ghz - 4.3ghz

*Average* is 1.30v for 4.5ghz - 4.7ghz

*Best* we've seen is 1.35v for 4.8ghz

Agree ?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> can i test my cache stability (i wanna oc it now some but i dont want to up the ring voltage so its not big oc) with prime95, x264 stabilitytest too?


512k, 576k, check 'in place'.. I'd run each 30mins.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> *Worst* we've seen is 1.4v for 4.2ghz
> 
> *Below Average* is 1.30v for 4.2ghz - 4.3ghz
> 
> *Average* is 1.30v for 4.5ghz - 4.7ghz
> 
> *Best* we've seen is 1.35v for 4.8ghz
> 
> Agree ?


I don't really think we have enough reports to pegg an average, so I avoided using that term and said "Middle"


----------



## Aziraphale05

LOL, true. Swap in the term "middle" and I think I do kind of agree with the break-out.


----------



## TopicClocker

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flamin9_t00l*
> 
> No secret that I'm aware of lol... it's always ran well on this machine and feel free to put it in OP


I've updated the OP with your GTA 4 Modded gameplay, along with some more Battlefield 4 Multiplayer and Singleplayer, as well as Saints Row The Third.


----------



## abctoz

nice looks sweet


----------



## delgon

I think OC-ing CPU cache is nice performance increase (4.2% but its still free power with 0 temp change xD ) Here are my CB15 results







Temps with 43x cache are the same but forgot to show it











My voltages are:
vCore: 1.385v
vCache: 1.19v
Vccin: 1.87v

I think that my CPU is rather the nice one


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> I think OC-ing CPU cache is nice performance increase (4.2% but its still free power with 0 temp change xD ) Here are my CB15 results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps with 43x cache are the same but forgot to show it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My voltages are:
> vCore: 1.385v
> vCache: 1.19v
> Vccin: 1.87v
> 
> I think that my CPU is rather the nice one


Oooh nice clock!


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> nice looks sweet


Thanks!


----------



## Waan

Delidded my chip today after picking up a vice. Honestly, I wasn't nervous at all with the vice, compared to when I attempted with a razor. Cooling via Corsair H55 with the stock fan in a push/exhaust configuration. CLU on the die alone, and Antec Nano Diamond 6 TIM between the H55 cold plate and IHS.

Prime95 small fft:

Max temps *before: 54c* w/ 70f ambient.

Max temps *after: 44c* w/ 70f ambient.










before:










after:










(Open images in a new tab to view originals)

In the end, I'd say it was worth it. Load temps that rival my previous idle temperature are nothing to balk at. Plus, I have plenty of CLU left over for when I upgrade in the future.


----------



## abctoz

so cool lol, how many times does 1 tube last?


----------



## Wirerat

max temp was 54c and you delided ?


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> max temp was 54c and you delided ?


Yup. It served as practice, and I'd like to see if I opened any overclocking headroom from delidding.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> so cool lol, how many times does 1 tube last?


For delidding purposes? Easily 7-10 processors.


----------



## amptechnow

i recently picked one of these up to mess around with and use in a htpc for kids. i put it in a h81 ms h81m-p33 motherboard. it will not let me overclock it at all. do i need a z97 mobo to overclock this chip?

edit: my bios is up to date.


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amptechnow*
> 
> i recently picked one of these up to mess around with and use in a htpc for kids. i put it in a h81 ms h81m-p33 motherboard. it will not let me overclock it at all. do i need a z97 mobo to overclock this chip?
> 
> edit: my bios is up to date.


http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/pentium-g3258-b81-cheap-overclocking,3888.html

They used the same board and successfully overclocked the G3258 on it. Are you sure you're on BIOS v 1.07 or higher?


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amptechnow*
> 
> i recently picked one of these up to mess around with and use in a htpc for kids. i put it in a h81 ms h81m-p33 motherboard. it will not let me overclock it at all. do i need a z97 mobo to overclock this chip?
> 
> edit: my bios is up to date.


it depends on the brand and model, only some h81 boards will have oc enabled in the bios, search around there is info for this:

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2389948
http://www.overclock.net/t/1500423/non-z97-z87-boards-than-can-overclock-the-pentium-k-g3258


----------



## amptechnow

yes i am sure bios is up to date. in intel xtu it shows cores unlocked as default but currently locked and when i try to select unlock it shows proposed as unlocked but a restart does nothing. and bios i cannot change a thing. very strangee. thanks for all the links though. they do show people using same exact board and gettin g good results.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amptechnow*
> 
> yes i am sure bios is up to date. in intel xtu it shows cores unlocked as default but currently locked and when i try to select unlock it shows proposed as unlocked but a restart does nothing. and bios i cannot change a thing. very strangee. thanks for all the links though. they do show people using same exact board and gettin g good results.


My understanding of the H81 boards is that they're not "overclock-ready" on officially supported bios revisions. Most of the bios versions that would allow an OC on a non-Z series chipset are created by the motherboard manufacturers and hosted through the likes of torrents and unofficial downloads and such. To keep themselves out of trouble with Intel, of course.

Edit: Forgot the point. Basically, if you got the bios update straight of the manufacturer website, it *probably* won't support overclocking.

Edit 2: Found a TPU post that supposedly has the bios that support OC for MSI's lower-end boards here.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> My understanding of the H81 boards is that they're not "overclock-ready" on officially supported bios revisions. Most of the bios versions that would allow an OC on a non-Z series chipset are created by the motherboard manufacturers and hosted through the likes of torrents and unofficial downloads and such. To keep themselves out of trouble with Intel, of course.
> 
> Edit: Forgot the point. Basically, if you got the bios update straight of the manufacturer website, it *probably* won't support overclocking.
> 
> Edit 2: Found a TPU post that supposedly has the bios that support OC for MSI's lower-end boards here.


I have a asrock h87 pro4 mobo that allows overclocking on every official bios. I downloaded them straight from asrock page.

Also the msi h81 p33 also allows it on the latest bios revisions.

The only setting missing on my h87 pro4 is bclk adjustment.

Asus opened it up on all thier mobos on official bios too. You download them straight from thier website. http://techreport.com/news/26650/asus-enables-haswell-overclocking-on-non-z-series-motherboards


----------



## bichael

Hi

First post in this thread, have to say I'm super impressed with the chip and happy I went with this rather than spending more on an i3. So currently I'm running at 4.4GHz with 1.165V and auto voltage regulation (goes up to about 1.18V under stress). Uncore at 3.2GHz, 1.1V. Tested overnight with x264. Motherboard is MSI B85I, as a note I was able to boot straight away with the G3258 chip and just needed to update to latest BIOS from MSI to overclock. Stock cooling in SG05 mini itx case. My first desktop so my first real go at overclocking.

But&#8230; temperatures are getting pretty high. On the x264 run it maxed at 93oC with ambient probably about 27oC. When gaming it goes to maybe 85oC max, though less with some games. The only signs on instability I've really had are with Metro Last Light which black screens or crashes back to windows occasionally. Not sure how much this is related to my OC as seems quite a common problem with the game, what has helped most is turning up the fans on my graphics card (GTX550Ti 2Gb)?

I'm therefore thinking about going for a better cooler and/or doing a delid. Would the cooler or delid be likely to give the best results? Given space in my ITX case I've been looking at the Gamer Storm Gabriel cooler. For the delid could I use Artic Silver 5 (as I already have some) or does it really need to be CLU or similar on the die?

Part of me says find a nice stable and cool 4.3GHz or something and be happy with that, but part of me just wants to see how far it can go









Cheers


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Hi
> 
> First post in this thread, have to say I'm super impressed with the chip and happy I went with this rather than spending more on an i3. So currently I'm running at 4.4GHz with 1.165V and auto voltage regulation (goes up to about 1.18V under stress). Uncore at 3.2GHz, 1.1V. Tested overnight with x264. Motherboard is MSI B85I, as a note I was able to boot straight away with the G3258 chip and just needed to update to latest BIOS from MSI to overclock. Stock cooling in SG05 mini itx case. My first desktop so my first real go at overclocking.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> But&#8230; temperatures are getting pretty high. On the x264 run it maxed at 93oC with ambient probably about 27oC. When gaming it goes to maybe 85oC max, though less with some games. The only signs on instability I've really had are with Metro Last Light which black screens or crashes back to windows occasionally. Not sure how much this is related to my OC as seems quite a common problem with the game, what has helped most is turning up the fans on my graphics card (GTX550Ti 2Gb)?
> 
> I'm therefore thinking about going for a better cooler and/or doing a delid. Would the cooler or delid be likely to give the best results? Given space in my ITX case I've been looking at the Gamer Storm Gabriel cooler. For the delid could I use Artic Silver 5 (as I already have some) or does it really need to be CLU or similar on the die?
> 
> Part of me says find a nice stable and cool 4.3GHz or something and be happy with that, but part of me just wants to see how far it can go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hot damn, those are some nice clocks for the given voltage. The temps don't really line up with my experience, though. Running 4.73 @ 1.425v, under a LinPack stress (Intel Burn Test), I only hit 86 max. Provided, I'm in the norther US, so that may contribute, but still.Maybe your airflow isn't very good in the SG05?

Edit: To anyone looking at voltages, they were pretty rough, and not exactly fine-tuned. I was just running to see how far I could get my chip.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Hi
> 
> First post in this thread, have to say I'm super impressed with the chip and happy I went with this rather than spending more on an i3. So currently I'm running at 4.4GHz with 1.165V and auto voltage regulation (goes up to about 1.18V under stress). Uncore at 3.2GHz, 1.1V. Tested overnight with x264. Motherboard is MSI B85I, as a note I was able to boot straight away with the G3258 chip and just needed to update to latest BIOS from MSI to overclock. Stock cooling in SG05 mini itx case. My first desktop so my first real go at overclocking.
> 
> But&#8230; temperatures are getting pretty high. On the x264 run it maxed at 93oC with ambient probably about 27oC. When gaming it goes to maybe 85oC max, though less with some games. The only signs on instability I've really had are with Metro Last Light which black screens or crashes back to windows occasionally. Not sure how much this is related to my OC as seems quite a common problem with the game, what has helped most is turning up the fans on my graphics card (GTX550Ti 2Gb)?
> 
> I'm therefore thinking about going for a better cooler and/or doing a delid. Would the cooler or delid be likely to give the best results? Given space in my ITX case I've been looking at the Gamer Storm Gabriel cooler. For the delid could I use Artic Silver 5 (as I already have some) or does it really need to be CLU or similar on the die?
> 
> Part of me says find a nice stable and cool 4.3GHz or something and be happy with that, but part of me just wants to see how far it can go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


I suggest going with an aftermarket cooler before deliding.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I have a asrock h87 pro4 mobo that allows overclocking on every official bios. I downloaded them straight from asrock page.
> 
> Also the msi h81 p33 also allows it on the latest bios revisions.
> 
> The only setting missing on my h87 pro4 is bclk adjustment.
> 
> Asus opened it up on all thier mobos on official bios too. You download them straight from thier website. http://techreport.com/news/26650/asus-enables-haswell-overclocking-on-non-z-series-motherboards


Do you think ASRock's H81 MBs have BCLK adjustment?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Do you think ASRock's H81 MBs have BCLK adjustment?


I bet it has non z overclocking with multi unlocked just like my h87 but honestly I do not know for sure.


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Hi
> 
> First post in this thread, have to say I'm super impressed with the chip and happy I went with this rather than spending more on an i3. So currently I'm running at 4.4GHz with 1.165V and auto voltage regulation (goes up to about 1.18V under stress). Uncore at 3.2GHz, 1.1V. Tested overnight with x264. Motherboard is MSI B85I, as a note I was able to boot straight away with the G3258 chip and just needed to update to latest BIOS from MSI to overclock. Stock cooling in SG05 mini itx case. My first desktop so my first real go at overclocking.
> 
> But&#8230; temperatures are getting pretty high. On the x264 run it maxed at 93oC with ambient probably about 27oC. When gaming it goes to maybe 85oC max, though less with some games. The only signs on instability I've really had are with Metro Last Light which black screens or crashes back to windows occasionally. Not sure how much this is related to my OC as seems quite a common problem with the game, what has helped most is turning up the fans on my graphics card (GTX550Ti 2Gb)?
> 
> I'm therefore thinking about going for a better cooler and/or doing a delid. Would the cooler or delid be likely to give the best results? Given space in my ITX case I've been looking at the Gamer Storm Gabriel cooler. For the delid could I use Artic Silver 5 (as I already have some) or does it really need to be CLU or similar on the die?
> 
> Part of me says find a nice stable and cool 4.3GHz or something and be happy with that, but part of me just wants to see how far it can go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


i got 5-10c drop after delid using the tim that came with my cm212 cooler, as5 will probably work better check out the delid thread. the max i heard of ppl hitting with stock cooler is 4.5


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> i got 5-10c drop after delid using the tim that came with my cm212 cooler, as5 will probably work better check out the delid thread. the max i heard of ppl hitting with stock cooler is 4.5


I got 4.73 on my stock cooler, no delidding involved. Guess I got lucky in the silicon lottery. Validation here. Don't mind the voltage, it was a _very_ rough bench.

Edit: Oh, wait, this probably doesn't count. I was doing 1-core clocks for sheer speed.


----------



## HanuelSky

I got to overclock 4.9ghz with 1.43v. Been playing assassin creed black flag whole day. Temp around 68c average.


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HanuelSky*
> 
> I got to overclock 4.9ghz with 1.43v. Been playing assassin creed black flag whole day. Temp around 68c average.


Eh, I'd dial that voltage back a bit for 24/7 use. You won't lose any performance at 4.4 ghz vs 4.9 ghz in gaming.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> Delidded my chip today after picking up a vice. Honestly, I wasn't nervous at all with the vice, compared to when I attempted with a razor. Cooling via Corsair H55 with the stock fan in a push/exhaust configuration. CLU on the die alone, and Antec Nano Diamond 6 TIM between the H55 cold plate and IHS.
> 
> Prime95 small fft:
> 
> Max temps *before: 54c* w/ 70f ambient.
> 
> Max temps *after: 44c* w/ 70f ambient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Open images in a new tab to view originals)
> 
> In the end, I'd say it was worth it. Load temps that rival my previous idle temperature are nothing to balk at. Plus, I have plenty of CLU left over for when I upgrade in the future.


U went through the trouble of delid just to do 4.2 ??


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I got 4.73 on my stock cooler, no delidding involved. Guess I got lucky in the silicon lottery. Validation here. Don't mind the voltage, it was a _very_ rough bench.
> 
> Edit: Oh, wait, this probably doesn't count. I was doing 1-core clocks for sheer speed.


temp isn't realllly an issue as long as you're not doing this in the middle of the afternoon.. haha..

Stock cooler is good all the way to 4.8ghz if ur chip can do that on < 1.45

It will crash @ bench.. but if it's stable.. the cooler can handle it, because you'll never run into real life situations that is the equivalent of small-ftt on Prime95

also.. Intel burn test does not heat up this cpu due to missing avx extension.. so... I keep having to repeat this to people.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> Eh, I'd dial that voltage back a bit for 24/7 use. You won't lose any performance at 4.4 ghz vs 4.9 ghz in gaming.


on a 4770/90 k no..

but on THIS particular chip.. 4.4 vs 4.9 is still like 5-15% difference in some games...


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HanuelSky*
> 
> I got to overclock 4.9ghz with 1.43v. Been playing assassin creed black flag whole day. Temp around 68c average.


Wow that's impressive!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> Eh, I'd dial that voltage back a bit for 24/7 use. You won't lose any performance at 4.4 ghz vs 4.9 ghz in gaming.


I'm sure that 500MHz is doing something, as tp4tissue said in response.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> *on a 4770/90 k no..
> 
> but on THIS particular chip.. 4.4 vs 4.9 is still like 5-15% difference in some games.*


I'm not sure of what performance boosts its granting though.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> temp isn't realllly an issue as long as you're not doing this in the middle of the afternoon.. haha..
> 
> Stock cooler is good all the way to 4.8ghz if ur chip can do that on < 1.45
> 
> It will crash @ bench.. but if it's stable.. the cooler can handle it, because you'll never run into real life situations that is the equivalent of small-ftt on Prime95
> 
> also.. Intel burn test does not heat up this cpu due to missing avx extension.. so... I keep having to repeat this to people.


Yeah, I know about the missing AVX. Normally I use x264, but I didn't have it installed yet.


----------



## abctoz

edit: my bad read it wrong lol

also 4.9ghz at 1.43


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Wow that's impressive!
> I'm sure that 500MHz is doing something, as tp4tissue said in response.
> I'm not sure of what performance boosts its granting though.


most likely making up for the lower cache


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> because you'll never run into real life situations that is the equivalent of small-ftt on Prime95


except small-ffts don't generate more heat than large fft sizes









8k and 16k are within 2C of 1344k, at least on my pentium.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Hot damn, those are some nice clocks for the given voltage. The temps don't really line up with my experience, though. Running 4.73 @ 1.425v, under a LinPack stress (Intel Burn Test), I only hit 86 max. Provided, I'm in the norther US, so that may contribute, but still.Maybe your airflow isn't very good in the SG05?
> 
> Edit: To anyone looking at voltages, they were pretty rough, and not exactly fine-tuned. I was just running to see how far I could get my chip.


Thanks for the reply. This prompted me to do some quick tests to see how much of a factor airflow was, particularly as I had my PC in a cupboard under the TV (it does have some holes and I leave doors open when doing anything stressful!).

I used a 5min stress test with Intel XTU to keep things quick. Previous tests had suggested 5mins of this gets close to what I get overnight on x264. Doesn't show more than about 2oC difference between in cupboard and open air with case removed. I also tried switching the PSU orientation which suggested it might be marginally better, only 1oC or so, with intake from above rather than from case.

Think I will get an aftermarket cooler, I guess should be a good investment as I can reuse if I upgrade my cpu later.

A few pics below which are hopefully readable after resizing.

Cheers


----------



## HanuelSky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> Eh, I'd dial that voltage back a bit for 24/7 use. You won't lose any performance at 4.4 ghz vs 4.9 ghz in gaming.


thats is true 4.4 ghz is enough for gaming. Since i got a water cooling, just want to push its limit. I did try go to 5.0 ghz, end up with blue screen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> edit: my bad read it wrong lol
> 
> also 4.9ghz at 1.43


i keep drooling over it since it my limit.








At first 4.8 ghz was my limit so yesterday i try increase because i remember i saw this youtube video


----------



## delgon

Ehhh. I dont understand this CPU. Can someone help me? I can pass Prime95 with blend test (6GB ram) and small FFT ans large FFT. I ran 6h for each i was happy for "stable" OC but when i try x264 stabilitytest i just get these ******* bluescreens :/ always with 0x9C but why, i ask WHY!! increasing vCore & vCache BY 0.01 didnt help and VTT too so ***?


----------



## delgon

I think this test is broken







When i convert x264 in my way (Megui and my presets) everything is good xD


----------



## abctoz

h264 is harder than prime95 for sure, people report +0.05v vcore for stability, also try increase your vtt by up to +0.2 its fine.


----------



## Aziraphale05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> Ehhh. I dont understand this CPU. Can someone help me? I can pass Prime95 with blend test (6GB ram) and small FFT ans large FFT. I ran 6h for each i was happy for "stable" OC but when i try x264 stabilitytest i just get these ******* bluescreens :/ always with 0x9C but why, i ask WHY!! increasing vCore & vCache BY 0.01 didnt help and VTT too so ***?


Took me a while to dial that in also but a 9c is you need more voltage somewhere (same with 124). I'd start with more vcore and perhaps more vccin.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> Ehhh. I dont understand this CPU. Can someone help me? I can pass Prime95 with blend test (6GB ram) and small FFT ans large FFT. I ran 6h for each i was happy for "stable" OC but when i try x264 stabilitytest i just get these ******* bluescreens :/ always with 0x9C but why, i ask WHY!! increasing vCore & vCache BY 0.01 didnt help and VTT too so ***?


Not sure why this isn't a sticky in every overclocking-capable CPU owners' club, but here's a list of BSODs and how to fix them. Also, Prime won't be very demanding due to the Pentiums lack of AVX support. This has been brought up over and over, and should ALSO be mentioned in the initial post. Maybe a "Here's what's different about OCing G3258, here's how to stress it, and here's how to fix it when it crashes."


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> Ehhh. I dont understand this CPU. Can someone help me? I can pass Prime95 with blend test (6GB ram) and small FFT ans large FFT. I ran 6h for each i was happy for "stable" OC but when i try x264 stabilitytest i just get these ******* bluescreens :/ always with 0x9C but why, i ask WHY!! increasing vCore & vCache BY 0.01 didnt help and VTT too so ***?


I've been getting a few 9c (Machine check exception) lately - solution was decreasing VTT. Running Samsung rams at 2666, I started out at +.036V. +.038V worsened the problem (almost instant 9c), +.032V now running close to an hour in 640k (in place)

Of course every chip behaves different, but maybe this helps you.

Oh, and slapping +.2V VTT on the poor chip sounds pretty horrible, I wouldn't do that for 24/7 operation. Even at 2666, I've never seen any benefit going over +.045V VTT.. been testing 7 pentiums now.


----------



## delgon

do u have some method to check if cache clock is stable? or i just have to run x264 stability test too?


----------



## delgon

Can you help me with my bios too?







Maximus VII Hero
I dont know what some voltages do:
1. CPU System Agent Voltage
2. CPU Analog I/O Voltage
3. CPU Digital I/O Voltage
4. PCH Core voltage
5. PCH Core voltage
6. VTTDDR Voltage

Thanks


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> do u have some method to check if cache clock is stable? or i just have to run x264 stability test too?


Told you before man








512k and 576k, in place, 30mins each.

VTT which I wrote about would be Analog I/O Voltage + Digital I/O Voltage.
VTTDDR always at half of VDIMM
PCH don't touch, basically.


----------



## delgon

can i ask why actually these two? some kind of secret test? xD


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> can i ask why actually these two? some kind of secret test? xD


these tests stress the cache the most. nothin' secret, otherwise I wouldn't be telling you


----------



## Nomadskid

What do you guys think the most reliable budget board for this system is? Looking to do a 4.4 GHZ oc maybe 4.5 top


----------



## tp4tissue

z97 pc mate hands down... Solid @ $40 microcenter bundle.


----------



## abctoz

If I could choose my m/b again i wouldn't get the msi pc mate... it doesn't overclock as well compared to others, these guys tested on the i7:

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/903-18/overclocking.html

The main problem seems to be it only has 3 true phases for the vrm, get an asus/gb/asrock mb if you can find it for a similar price.


----------



## unclewebb

The link you posted is for the previous generation Z87 boards. Pretty hard to beat a MSI Z97 PC Mate along with a Pentium chip for under $100 bucks if Microcenter still has this deal.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1505322/pentium-g3258-and-msi-z-97-pc-mate-for-99-omg

Even if it overclocks 100 MHz less than the competition, are you going to notice a 2% difference in CPU speed? Probably not.

Edit - The sale continues.

http://www.microcenter.com/site/brands/g3258bundle.aspx


----------



## abctoz

yes it is the z87 pc mate, but the vrm design is exactly the same as the z97. keep in mind that not everybody lives near a microcenter, i paid $130 for mine because my other computer just died and it was the only z97 board available at that price range, if i could buy it now i would get a different brand.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> temp isn't realllly an issue as long as you're not doing this in the middle of the afternoon.. haha..
> 
> *Stock cooler is good all the way to 4.8ghz if ur chip can do that on < 1.45*
> 
> It will crash @ bench.. but if it's stable.. the cooler can handle it, because you'll never run into real life situations that is the equivalent of small-ftt on Prime95
> 
> also.. Intel burn test does not heat up this cpu due to missing avx extension.. so... I keep having to repeat this to people.


Sorry, but this is so wrong on so many levels. Get some real experience under your belt before you start advising people.


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> also.. Intel burn test does not heat up this cpu due to missing avx extension.. so... I keep having to repeat this to people.


lol ever heard of different versions of ibt, like for example the new one which uses avx, and older ones that still use linpack, and works perfectly on these chips, don't spread misinformation


----------



## delgon

hmm. I cant figure out what is wrong







i cant make my 4.8GHz stable even with 1.41v but to make it stable at 4.7 i only need 1.3v LOL


----------



## Aziraphale05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> hmm. I cant figure out what is wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant make my 4.8GHz stable even with 1.41v but to make it stable at 4.7 i only need 1.3v LOL


Every chip hits a wall somewhere. To get to 4.5 from 4.4 on mine, it's a big jump in voltage and not worth the 100MHz since I use it 24/7.


----------



## delgon

Is OCCT with large data set also good for these chips to determine their stability?


----------



## Scorpion49

Anyone have some results for this chip playing Path of Exile? Seems to be fairly single core dependent and I was wondering what kind of difference it might make over my 8320.


----------



## delgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Anyone have some results for this chip playing Path of Exile? Seems to be fairly single core dependent and I was wondering what kind of difference it might make over my 8320.


Can u pick another games too?







i dont have this one and im too lazy to download it


----------



## xeroaura

I have mines overclocked to 4.4Ghz with a xfx 7950 clocked at 900/1250 (stock). I get around 250 fps in POE sitting in hideout. I keep my fps throttled down to 80 though to reduce extra strain through rivatuner though. I can maintain 80 fps in most group maps too, unless its something really flashy.

Here is link to imgur with screenshots at 1080p: http://i.imgur.com/8O6wBm9.png


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> lol ever heard of different versions of ibt, like for example the new one which uses avx, and older ones that still use linpack, and works perfectly on these chips, don't spread misinformation


read my post again..


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeroaura*
> 
> I have mines overclocked to 4.4Ghz with a xfx 7950 clocked at 900/1250 (stock). I get around 250 fps in POE sitting in hideout. I keep my fps throttled down to 80 though to reduce extra strain through rivatuner though. I can maintain 80 fps in most group maps too, unless its something really flashy.
> 
> Here is link to imgur with screenshots at 1080p: http://i.imgur.com/8O6wBm9.png


Geez, with my 8320 at 4.5ghz I get around 55 fps in the same area with an R9 270. GPU usage never goes over 30-35% even in heavy combat.


----------



## xeroaura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Geez, with my 8320 at 4.5ghz I get around 55 fps in the same area with an R9 270. GPU usage never goes over 30-35% even in heavy combat.


That doesn't seem quite right. I get more GPU usage than you on average. The the R9 280 is a rebranded 7950, so your GPU should be maxing itself if you have no fps cap.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeroaura*
> 
> That doesn't seem quite right. I get more GPU usage than you on average. The the R9 280 is a rebranded 7950, so your GPU should be maxing itself if you have no fps cap.


Well, Core 1 on the CPU sits at 80-95% all the time so I'm assuming that would be why. I've had the same issue with other heavily single core games like World of Tanks, going from an AMD 8-core to a Haswell chip at the same frequency net me a 100% FPS gain in many maps.


----------



## xeroaura

Guess your CPU is bottlenecking hard in this case then. This pentium + mobo only costed me about $130, so its not expensive at all to just upgrade. Budget was too small for a decent i3/i5. However, when you do too many different things at once, I think I notice a bit of slowdown compared to a cpu with more threads. My previous computers have all been quadcore i7s with 8 threads, so its a change to a desktop with only 2 threads even if the core speed is much faster with OC.


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Would a r9 270x 4gb crossfire bottleneck g3268? Mobo is MSI z87 g41 Pc mate. Second card would be running x4 only because of pcie2


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> Would a r9 270x 4gb crossfire bottleneck g3268? Mobo is MSI z87 g41 Pc mate. Second card would be running x4 only because of pcie2


In some games it will.


----------



## TopicClocker

I'm gonna throw a GTX 970 in my rig soon, this shall be interesting.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I'm gonna throw a GTX 970 in my rig soon, this shall be interesting.


Nice


----------



## bigpoppapump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paopawdecarabao*
> 
> Would a r9 270x 4gb crossfire bottleneck g3268? Mobo is MSI z87 g41 Pc mate. Second card would be running x4 only because of pcie2


My G3258 at 4.3Ghz bottlenecks a single R9 270 in most multiplayer games, if you get yours up to like 4.6+ I'd think it'd be close to parity. I don't know anything about Crossfire, sorry.


----------



## andynolife

Just got a G3258 running on a ASRock H81M-ITX @4.4Ghz Vcore 1.2V, can't go any lower.

For anyone having questions with the so called crappy stock Intel cooler, it does keep the chip at top 77C when running IBT Very High, impressive nonetheless with a clock speed of 4.4ghz

The H81M-ITX is a surprising capable board which has 4 real phrase for a tiny itx board.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andynolife*
> 
> Just got a G3258 running on a ASRock H81M-ITX @4.4Ghz Vcore 1.2V, can't go any lower.
> 
> For anyone having questions with the so called crappy stock Intel cooler, it does keep the chip at top 77C when running IBT Very High, impressive nonetheless with a clock speed of 4.4ghz
> 
> The H81M-ITX is a surprising capable board which has 4 real phrase for a tiny itx board.


prime small ftt runs hotter than ibt









I suspect the 1.2v limit on some boards is due to how much power the vrm can deliver WITHOUT a heatsink....

Because most are the same 4 phase boards as the ghetto z97 but not sinked.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andynolife*
> 
> Just got a G3258 running on a ASRock H81M-ITX @4.4Ghz Vcore 1.2V, can't go any lower.
> 
> For anyone having questions with the so called crappy stock Intel cooler, it does keep the chip at top 77C when running IBT Very High, impressive nonetheless with a clock speed of 4.4ghz
> 
> The H81M-ITX is a surprising capable board which has 4 real phrase for a tiny itx board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> prime small ftt runs hotter than ibt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect the 1.2v limit on some boards is due to how much power the vrm can deliver WITHOUT a heatsink....
> 
> Because most are the same 4 phase boards as the ghetto z97 but not sinked.


x264 Stability Test v2 will do for checking OC stability
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

My previous OC settings were "stable" in 20 runs of Intel Burn Test but I get a BSOD in x264 Stability Test v2


----------



## PetaFlux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> CPU Vrin, 1.89
> Cpu Vcore, 1.33
> 
> Cpu Ring Voltage, 1.225
> 
> Cpu Clock ratio 46x
> 
> Cpu Pll Selection, llc
> 
> Filter pll level, enable
> 
> Uncore ratio 40x
> 
> intel turbo boost, (enhanced, or enable, which ever one turbos all cores)
> 
> Cpu enhanced c1e, Disable
> C3, Disable
> C6/C7, Disable
> 
> Cpu Eist Function, Enable
> 
> Ok Now put these settings in, and report to us, your voltage behavior..
> 
> What is the RANGE of V max and minimum during INTEL Burn TEST
> 
> What is the RANGE druing Prime 95 small FTT
> 
> Find those numbers.. and report back..
> 
> make sure you're reading Vcore and not VID.. use hardware monitor look for vcore..
> 
> if your vcore looks frozen in hardware monitor, that means it's not reading the vcore, look for another voltage in the list, that is making a large change up and down when you turn Intel burn test, ON and OFF, that one is your vcore..


I registered an account to thank you, those settings worked wonderfully for me at 44 ratio and a ga-z97n-gaming 5.
Best regards from Sweden.
Oh, and I didn't disable speed step.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PetaFlux*
> 
> I registered an account to thank you, those settings worked wonderfully for me at 44 ratio and a ga-z97n-gaming 5.
> Best regards from Sweden.
> Oh, and I didn't disable speed step.


keep speed step enabled, but disable the C states.. c states are completely useless for Desktops, and they hinder SSD performance in many cases.


----------



## timerwin63

Has anyone figured 9ut the max voltage these chips can handle before blowing up? (i.e. fry completely)


----------



## abctoz

on ln2 its around 1.9v vcore, nobody has tried it on air yet ^_^ but its probably 1.6v+


----------



## timerwin63

Just wondering cause I'm about to push 1.72 on water for a stable 5Ghz and didn't want to lose something.

Edit: I think I've hit my chip's wall... It's been fun.


----------



## abctoz

wow 1.72 O_O, what temperature do you get on water?


----------



## timerwin63

Dunno, I can't get it to boot. My board caps out at 1.8v as a safety feature, I guess . I suppose I'll be stuck under 5Ghz forever...


----------



## delgon

Do you think that 1,45-1,5v is safe with not 24/7 but 4/3? How about 1,25-1,3 volt on ring?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> Do you think that 1,45-1,5v is safe with not 24/7 but 4/3? How about 1,25-1,3 volt on ring?


I can run 1.45 no problem, but I'm on air and in the north eastern US, so ambients are pretty low, not to mention I'm on water. Not sure what kind of cooling you're running or your ambient temps, so can't say for sure.


----------



## delgon

Thanks. Thats what i was looking for







temps are not a problem. I have WC with 280 rad







firstly it built if for my fx 8320 but it broke ;P


----------



## bluedevil

Thinking of moving to a Z97 mobo and a G3258 for quite some time now......


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Thinking of moving to a Z97 mobo and a G3258 for quite some time now......


I think the switch was worth it. My motherboard is definitely overkill for the g3258 though. Performance is spectacular for the price.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> I think the switch was worth it. My motherboard is definitely overkill for the g3258 though. Performance is spectacular for the price.


Well kinda concerned that my quad @ 4ghz is better than dual @ 4.6ghz. But then again all I do is game and web browse.


----------



## timerwin63

I moved from a Pentium G3258 from a Phenom II X4 965 @4.1 and saw a pretty solid improvement in framerate, as well as temp yields. I'd say that if you're doing heavily multi-threaded stuff, you may not want to upgrade, (or sidegrade, if you will) without a plan to upgrade. If you're just gaming, I'd say go for it.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I moved from a Pentium G3258 from a Phenom II X4 965 @4.1 and saw a pretty solid improvement in framerate, as well as temp yields. I'd say that if you're doing heavily multi-threaded stuff, you may not want to upgrade, (or sidegrade, if you will) without a plan to upgrade. If you're just gaming, I'd say go for it.


Well the much lower power consumption is a plus too. That and I am thinking of ditching the 290 for a 970 as well.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Well the much lower power consumption is a plus too. That and I am thinking of ditching the 290 for a 970 as well.


That's a bit of a harder decision, but I'd also do that if I had the cash.


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Well kinda concerned that my quad @ 4ghz is better than dual @ 4.6ghz. But then again all I do is game and web browse.


I went from a Phenom IIx4 955 at 4ghz to the g3258 @ 4.6. I love the improvement


----------



## bluedevil

I probably will do this depending on howuch I get for my CPU/mobo.


----------



## hotrod717

Wow, wouldn't have thought a 955 to g3258 am improvement. I had a few Thubans to say the least.
I had tremendous luck with both mine. On water, [email protected] and [email protected] dice.
2- 3418C001. I'll be selling one soon ;{


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Wow, wouldn't have thought a 955 to g3258 am improvement. I had a few Thubans to say the least.
> I had tremendous luck with both mine. On water, [email protected] and [email protected] dice.
> 2- 3418C001. I'll be selling one soon ;{


I moved from a Daneb-based 965 to this and saw a noticeable improvement.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Hello, i'm not sure of one thing :

Can B85 / H81 / H87 /H97 still capable of overclocking ?

I want to try a 500€ config for cs:go (more relating on cpu than gpu game), i'm pretty sure it gonna perform well on this cpu demanding game.

Here is the config :
http://de.pcpartpicker.com/p/M9vQwP

Motherboard is H87M-E33, not H87M-E35 but can't pick it on pc part picker.

I want to do this for my pleasure, OC cpu and gpu, but i don't want to ruin myself so i need to sell it (no benefits) once it's done.


----------



## timerwin63

Yeah, they can basically all overclock now.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Any "chance" intel gonna do something (update micro program, ...) to block the possibility ?


----------



## MiiX

Simple question:
G3258 vs Phenom 1090T?


----------



## ursidae1

I am about to get the G3258 with a H81 board but am worried that the mobo might not recognize it without a bios update.
I do not have another cpu to use to update the bios.
Are there any mobos that will recognize the G3258 as anything but enough for the system to boot so that i can update the bios to the latest version?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

A guy told me that g3258 won't be enough for a R9 280, what do you think ?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> A guy told me that g3258 won't be enough for a R9 280, what do you think ?


I'm using a G3258 and a GTX 690. There's some bottlenecking happening, but not a whole lot.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Thanks, i think i can order









Last thing, not related, is RAIJINTEK AIDOS roughly as performant as hyper 212 evo ?
I've seen a review and seems to be roughly the same, and on pcpartpicker it says it is more silent, but it is only a 9cm fan compared to 212 evo 12cm fan, something i don't understand.


----------



## bluedevil

Decided I am gonna sell my 3470/z77/290. Gonna try this g3258/z97/970.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> A guy told me that g3258 won't be enough for a R9 280, what do you think ?


It really depends on the game's your playing, the game's which are heavily multi-threaded or multi-thread dependent will give it trouble. (Such as Star Citizen and Watch Dogs).
You might want to checkout the OP for some of the game's I ran, my Hawk was at 1280MHz in quite alot of them and that's a bit faster than a stock 670.

What game's will you be playing?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Decided I am gonna sell my 3470/z77/290. Gonna try this g3258/z97/970.


How comes you sold your 3470 and Z77?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> It really depends on the game's your playing, the game's which are heavily multi-threaded or multi-thread dependent will give it trouble. (Such as Star Citizen and Watch Dogs).
> You might want to checkout the OP for some of the game's I ran, my Hawk was at 1280MHz in quite alot of them and that's a bit faster than a stock 670.
> 
> What game's will you be playing?
> How comes you sold your 3470 and Z77?


I haven't yet. But this Gigabyte motherboard is ticking me off, plus it has no Vcore control, so no real good upgrade path as far as OCing is concerned.


----------



## delgon

how much vtt can i give for this chip? is something like 1.25 ok? i have to give it a minimum of 1.11 to make my 4.8 stable :/


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I haven't yet. But this Gigabyte motherboard is ticking me off, plus it has no Vcore control, so no real good upgrade path as far as OCing is concerned.


Wouldn't the lack of voltage control be a fault of the locked cpu and not the motherboard?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Wouldn't the lack of voltage control be a fault of the locked cpu and not the motherboard?


This particular motherboard lacks the V core , I was going to upgrade to a 3770K.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> This particular motherboard lacks the V core , I was going to upgrade to a 3770K.


What motherboard is it?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> What motherboard is it?


GA-Z77N-WIFI mITX
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4337#ov

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128568


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> GA-Z77N-WIFI mITX
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4337#ov
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128568


http://www.overclock.net/t/1511735/fs-4790k-z87m-oc-formula-gskill-trident-x-g3258/0_50


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1511735/fs-4790k-z87m-oc-formula-gskill-trident-x-g3258/0_50


Rather pay the $10 more for new. And I am not going to mATX.


----------



## delgon

Is OCCT good for these chps to test stability? or is it no good like Intel burn test?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> Is OCCT good for these chps to test stability? or is it no good like Intel burn test?


I just use x264 like they do on regular Haswell chips.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Rather pay the $10 more for new. And I am not going to mATX.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*


I see what ya did there.....


----------



## timerwin63

Interesting. I'd never seen a Z77 board devoid of voltage control... Anyway, the cheapest Z97 board you'll get is this. The next notable step up would be this for the heatsink on the VRMs and past that would be this for a better board layout.

I also personally really like the Gigabyte board's layout. Using one of these myself.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I see what ya did there.....


well you have a pretty good point. lolz


----------



## bluedevil

I am done with GB motherboards, everyone of them had the same issue, fail to wake from sleep.

I have had:

GA-Z77N-Wifi
GA-Z68X-UD4-B3
GA-EP45-UD3P
GA-P35-DS3R


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I am done with GB motherboards, everyone of them had the same issue, fail to wake from sleep.
> 
> I have had:
> 
> GA-Z77N-Wifi
> GA-Z68X-UD4-B3
> GA-EP45-UD3P


The Asrock, Asus, and EVGA boards also have good layouts. Basically, the only _really_ bad one this time around is MSI. Not sure what they were thinking. I just dislike the "middle of the board cpu power" thing Asrock has going on.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> The Asrock, Asus, and EVGA boards also have good layouts. Basically, the only _really_ bad one this time around is MSI. Not sure what they were thinking. I just dislike the "middle of the board cpu power" thing Asrock has going on.


Its gonna be difficult. I am gonna be extra picky this round.


----------



## bluedevil

Might do this one.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132122


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Might do this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132122


Looks great to me


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Might do this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132122


Excellent choice. A bit harder to integrate, stylistically, but a great performer.


----------



## abctoz

when i upgraded from my phenom II @ 3.0 to g3258 @ 4.6, my matlab program ran twice as fast, and this thing doesn't even have avx. multitasking/multithreading is its main weakness, if i try to play dota 2 and watch twitch at the same time there is some fps dip, still beats my old tricore phenom though. for web browsing i've never experienced anything so snappy


----------



## timerwin63

@TopicClocker I think @djthrottleboi just reintroduced me to what I believe should be the theme song for this thread. Can we have official theme songs?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

I've finally ordered the following rig :

http://de.pcpartpicker.com/p/BjQ2jX

RAM is 3*2Go but pcpartpicker doesn't let me pick it.
So, it's a $640 rig and is pretty cheap here if it is working as i expect.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I've finally ordered the following rig :
> 
> http://de.pcpartpicker.com/p/BjQ2jX
> 
> RAM is 3*2Go but pcpartpicker doesn't let me pick it.
> So, it's a $640 rig and is pretty cheap here if it is working as i expect.


running the RAM in a 3x2 configuration will force it into single channel mode.


----------



## bluedevil

Why do I think a G3258 is gonna be slower.....even at 4.6 - 4.8ghz compared to a similarly clocked i5.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Why do I think a G3258 is gonna be slower.....even at 4.6 - 4.8ghz compared to a similarly clocked i5.


2 cores vs 4 cores.
These 2 cannot be compared.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> 2 cores vs 4 cores.
> These 2 cannot be compared.


I agree.


----------



## koekwau5

Dang forgot some lines ghehe.

If you take both Haswell Pentium and i5 processors, disable the extra cores, set the same clock speed there wouldn't be any difference on the instructions they both have.

Only when AVX is used, something which the Pentiums don't have and the i3 / i5 / i7 do.


----------



## delgon

uff. i delided my chip







my temps were crazy (12C diff core 1 and core 2







and max core hit 78C) no my stable 4.8 with 1.36v i have 60C with x264 stability test. for 4.9 i need something like 1.48 so its biiig jump in voltage for these 100MHz more xD but temps are good even with 1.57v (i dont know why but i can turn my computer past 1.6v, it postthat my CPU i over voltage) my mobo is Maximus VII Hero. I am pretty happy with this 4.8 and its sooooo cool


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Don't you risk to burn cpu with >1.45 ?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> uff. i delided my chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my temps were crazy (12C diff core 1 and core 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and max core hit 78C) no my stable 4.8 with 1.36v i have 60C with x264 stability test. for 4.9 i need something like 1.48 so its biiig jump in voltage for these 100MHz more xD but temps are good even with 1.57v (i dont know why but i can turn my computer past 1.6v, it postthat my CPU i over voltage) my mobo is Maximus VII Hero. I am pretty happy with this 4.8 and its sooooo cool


Your motherboard will say CPU Overvoltage at 1.525V.
Disable under "Boot" that the motherboard shouldn't stop at any error.
Don't know how its called, its there.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Don't you risk to burn cpu with >1.45 ?


I ran up to 1.8 on custom water, but not very long. I wouldn't go above 1.45 for 24/7 unless you're willing to risk losing a chip.


----------



## LANline

Hello guys ! I just bought my Pentium Anniversary, but I'm still wondering for a motherboard.

Which one of this would be the best : ASRock Z97M Anniversary (http://www.asrock.com/mb/intel/Z97M%20Anniversary/index.asp?cat=) or Gigabyte GA-Z97M-DS3H (http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4964#ov).

I'll use this CPU for a LAN-rig. And how much do you think I'll be able to reach with a decent air-cooler (Cryorig R1). Thanks mates!


----------



## MiiX

Im still here with my stupid questions!
AMD 1090T vs G3258, which would give the best game experiance? Mostly low CPU games, like CS:S, CS:GO. Will there even be a difference? if not, this is going to get baught, till i can afford a i7/i5


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> @TopicClocker I think @djthrottleboi just reintroduced me to what I believe should be the theme song for this thread. Can we have official theme songs?


I don't even...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Why do I think a G3258 is gonna be slower.....even at 4.6 - 4.8ghz compared to a similarly clocked i5.


You're right, you may want to consider a 3.4-3.6GHz+ i3, those are exceptional CPUs, from what I've seen the hyperthreading almost makes up for the lack of cores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Im still here with my stupid questions!
> AMD 1090T vs G3258, which would give the best game experiance? Mostly low CPU games, like CS:S, CS:GO. Will there even be a difference? if not, this is going to get baught, till i can afford a i7/i5


I think pretty much the same principles apply with the Phenom IIs and FX chips, if you're playing games which utilize the 4-6 cores the Phenom II X6 will likely take the lead, CS:GO from what I recall benefits from single-threaded performance, I haven't tested it as of yet so I can't really say, but I've heard from many that the G3258 performs really well when clocked up.
I'll test it if I can remember when I get my GTX970.

Check the OP in this thread, I go into where the G3258 wins and loses.
A short explanation, multi-thread dependant or heavily multi-threaded games the the Quad, Hexa and Octo AMDs will win.
Single-thread dependent, the G3258 will win.

Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag may be the finest example I have to date.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Im still here with my stupid questions!
> AMD 1090T vs G3258, which would give the best game experiance? Mostly low CPU games, like CS:S, CS:GO. Will there even be a difference? if not, this is going to get baught, till i can afford a i7/i5


I've tried cs:go yesterday disabling 2 cores of 4690K, and lowering core/cache to 4.4/4.2 (+ gtx 760). fps decreased to 150-200 (300-500 with all cores enabled), and the feeling while playing was not as nice as you could expect with >150 fps. Anyway i've ordered a G3258 with R9 280 yesterday, will tell you how it perform with cs:go as soon as my overclock is done.


----------



## delgon

1.5v is no good because of volts not because of temps right?


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> 1.5v is no good because of volts not because of temps right?


yes that is correct, i wouldn't go higher then 1.35 for 24/7 use but that`s just me


----------



## delgon

Hmm. I think i will stay with my 1.455 @ 4.9







Temps while x264 stress test ale below 60 (there was 1 60C spike) and i use my comp just 5/3







so it should be ok for just one year max


----------



## abctoz

tell us if it dies







should be ok your temps are so good


----------



## delgon

ok







i hope it will not die xD i will tell you guys later if something happen.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I've tried cs:go yesterday disabling 2 cores of 4690K, and lowering core/cache to 4.4/4.2 (+ gtx 760). fps decreased to 150-200 (300-500 with all cores enabled), and the feeling while playing was not as nice as you could expect with >150 fps. Anyway i've ordered a G3258 with R9 280 yesterday, will tell you how it perform with cs:go as soon as my overclock is done.


Thanks, really great to know!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> yes that is correct, i wouldn't go higher then 1.35 for 24/7 use but that`s just me


on a i7 and maybe i5 this.

But on a $60 cpu? I would push the pentium to 1.4v or 1.45v without worry.


----------



## delgon

what do u guys think about vccin? what is max voltage i can put there? is 2.2 dangerous?


----------



## CL3P20

depends on batch.

*ive had some that like up to 2.9v VCCIN ... others only 2.1v


----------



## timerwin63

I put *2.3 in safely, and the chip could have gone higher, but that's where the board tops out.


----------



## Horsemama1956

You guys tried lower VCCIN? I run mine at 1.6.


----------



## delgon

1,6 with 1,48 vcore is no good xD. Vccin should by atleat 0.4v higher than vcore.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Read a thread on another forum(google should find it) where people were having better results with lower VCCIN. I run 1.34 vcore and 1.6 VCCIN just fine. someone have gone lower.


----------



## timerwin63

Oh god, I don't run like that on a regular basis. That was when 8 was trying to do my 5Ghz run.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> what do u guys think about vccin? what is max voltage i can put there? is 2.2 dangerous?


Depends on other voltage and clocks. Both my g3258's liked 2-2.3 vccin for 5-5.3ghz. And does seem to like to be within .8v of Vcore.


----------



## abctoz

O_O i just noticed in hwinfo that my PCIe clock sometimes spikes up from 100mhz to something like 101.6 mhz, so my core and uncore clock gets affected, core goes from 4600 to 4674, it doesn't happen much maybe a few seconds every hour.. is that normal O_O


----------



## delgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> O_O i just noticed in hwinfo that my PCIe clock sometimes spikes up from 100mhz to something like 101.6 mhz, so my core and uncore clock gets affected, core goes from 4600 to 4674, it doesn't happen much maybe a few seconds every hour.. is that normal O_O


I dont think so ;/ normal is change form 100 to something like 99,9 or 100,1 max. No a whole 1,5 BLCK lol xD


----------



## abctoz

does this mean my motherboard is acting up


----------



## SilkyZ

Hey all,

I am building a budget rig for my little brother and i was going to use the G3258 and hopefully overclock it a bit. I am planning on using the Gigabyte GA-H81M-H as the MoBo and a R7 270x. (Full Build-list below)

My question is, will the Gigabyte GA-H81M-H be able to overclock the G3258?

FULL BUILD LIST
Quote:


> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Pentium G3258 3.2GHz Dual-Core Processor ($59.99 @ Micro Center)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-H81M-H Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($44.38 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($74.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($56.98 @ OutletPC)
> *Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R9 270X 2GB Dual-X Video Card ($169.99 @ Micro Center)
> *Case:* Rosewill Line-M MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($32.85 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair Builder 430W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply ($29.99 @ Micro Center)
> *Optical Drive:* LG GH24NSB0 DVD/CD Writer ($13.99 @ Newegg)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ OutletPC)
> *Total:* $573.14
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-09-25 09:28 EDT-0400_


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I am building a budget rig for my little brother and i was going to use the G3258 and hopefully overclock it a bit. I am planning on using the Gigabyte GA-H81M-H as the MoBo and a R7 270x. (Full Build-list below)
> 
> My question is, will the Gigabyte GA-H81M-H be able to overclock the G3258?
> 
> FULL BUILD LIST


the msi/asrock/asus h81 motherboards do overclock. I have not seen it personally on the gigabyte but I would be shocked if they left it locked with everyone else open.


----------



## theGrimreaper

All I'm wondering is will it bottleneck sli 770/780s.. I want to get this and use it as a stop gap till broadwell


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theGrimreaper*
> 
> All I'm wondering is will it bottleneck sli 770/780s.. I want to get this and use it as a stop gap till broadwell


I think it will.
You need at least 4 cores with those fast graphics cards.
Also it doesn't have AVX which is also a huge bottleneck for some games.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theGrimreaper*
> 
> All I'm wondering is will it bottleneck sli 770/780s.. I want to get this and use it as a stop gap till broadwell


I'm running a 690 (practically x2 770 2GB cards), and yes, there is quite a bit of bottleneck in high-intensity scenes in modern games, but I can still play 2560x1440 consistently, and with minimal stuttering. So yes, there is bottleneck, and it is sometimes noticeable, but not to quite the same extent as you'd normally expect.


----------



## bigpoppapump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I am building a budget rig for my little brother and i was going to use the G3258 and hopefully overclock it a bit. I am planning on using the Gigabyte GA-H81M-H as the MoBo and a R7 270x. (Full Build-list below)
> 
> My question is, will the Gigabyte GA-H81M-H be able to overclock the G3258?


It can but the GA-H81M-H limits Vcore to 1.2v, which can put a real cramp on the overclock if you get a mediocre or bad chip. Have a look at the MSI H81M-P33.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> I think it will.
> You need at least 4 cores with those fast graphics cards.
> Also it doesn't have AVX which is also a huge bottleneck for some games.


avx ? you mean Grid 2 ? that 1 game ?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> does this mean my motherboard is acting up


haha, as long as it's stable.. who cares...


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> avx ? you mean Grid 2 ? that 1 game ?


Even without avx Grid 2 chugs along. QHD, one of the 690 gpus going, and probably 90fps maxed out. If that's what he's worried about, he shouldn't be.


----------



## UKiY

Hi guys,
I just replaced my i5 4570 with this baby, and i'm impressed! Matches i5 in almost every game that i play.
I also took the time to compare them in games, so i run some in-game benchmarks, here are the results with min, max and avg fps:



Also, i added peak cpu and gpu usage, to see if there is any bottleneck... as you can see G2358 is hammered by Hitman and Grid 2.


----------



## aerotracks

Just ran Grid2, CPU Usage in the high 70s up to high 80s, 60-80fps, 1440p.. 4700 / 4200 uncore / 2666 mem paired with a [email protected] sits at 99% load in afterburner all the time. I'd call that good usage.
Will report back once I get the second 290 back in there









Back to stability testing. Looking over the voltages after a CMOS reset, it seems my pentium was programmed with a default System Agent of 1.000V (everything stock, no mem oc). Way too high!

http://abload.de/image.php?img=140925191836eqs3i.jpg

Not able to reach stability at all with such high agent voltage. Solution for the problem was running high negative offset, -145mV

http://abload.de/image.php?img=sysagent_pentium2zrdru.png


----------



## timerwin63

Sounds interesting. Can you explain all the different voltages? I've always been curious, but the Haswell Oc guide doesn't cover stuff like that, and it's hard to find good info on it.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Sounds interesting. Can you explain all the different voltages? I've always been curious, but the Haswell Oc guide doesn't cover stuff like that, and it's hard to find good info on it.


I'm sure I could answer you specific questions, but covering them all would be equivalent to writing an essay









Edit: I'm not familiar with the guide you are referring to. So can't comment on that.


----------



## delgon

In ROG forum with OC guide there was sopethink about VCCSA voltage. He said to maximize your memory OC is recomended from 1.15-1.3v so 1v is pretty low. My default SA voltage was 1.08v.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> He said to maximize your memory OC is recomended from 1.15-1.3v


I'm running 2666 with CL10. I'm not sure there's any more maximizing I can do without going north of 1.65V VDIMM. Prime has been running for 5 hours now with -145mV, looking great so far.

I can't imagine the processor having a long life with 1.15V-1.3V on the agent. Don't know about Haswell, but on Ivy +50mV was within spec for the IMC.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=1350_custommqu76.png


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Just received components and mounted pc.

Stock voltages are :

VCCIN : 1.744
vCore : 1.056
vCache : 1.016

Windows crashed at startup with 1.25 vcore and 4.6GHz freq.
x264 crashed at first loop with 1.30 vid.
Actually 1 loop passed with vid 1.32 / vcore 1.344, i think i'm close to the needed value, was the 3rd test i ran lol.

Btw, msi H97M-G43 latest bios doesn't let me set vccin higher than 1.9, so i think i won't be able to try 4.7GHz at all.
And 2nd, there is no vdroop setting at all, i think it is Z87/Z97 specific







VCCIN is 1.9 is BIOS and 1.872 on HWINFO under load.

Anyway, i'm pretty satisfied of that chip, and temps are around (mainly below) 70°C with a hyper 212 evo, N200 case. I can't wait to test gaming and i hope 280 will be fully used.


----------



## abctoz

I have the msi z97 pc mate and there is no vdroop setting either, looks like the h97M is 3 phase, similar components except the z97 is 3 phase split to 6 phases, not the best o/c boards


----------



## Jugurnot

Hey guys I finally have my rig running.

msi z97m gaming
g3258 + gtx titan under water


----------



## alecuba16

Well I will give my opinion about my G3258.

First of all I have to say that the Z97 motherboard voltage control sucks, I mean it has a lots of options, offsets, calibrations etc like some big brothers but the real output sucks.

I did my test with fixed voltage mode (adaptative was unstable) using prime95 and intel burn test at same time for maximum possible load.

I have tested using IHS and BARE DIE with my corsair H90 water block, I know that H90 is not as good as others expensive kit, but for $100 is ok It gave good results on my old amd.
`
For test it I set about 1.47v core and 1.37v cache both 48 and 43 , cpu input voltage 2.1v for maximum heat and stability during the test

I have used CLP (Liquid pro) between the bare die to block and between bare die - ihs - water block

Water block + BARE DIE (no ihs) = 81 Celsius degrees at 2h load
Water block + IHS = 70 celsius degrees

Yes!! without IHS the dissipation is worse than with IHS.

The only reason that I can give is that the water block thickness is thin so all the heat is on the center with a small size of the bare die, so the water that runs cannot absorb more heat and the water block material is not disipating the heat to the other zones.

So if you have a water block with THICK contact surface area, I think that the direct die will improve, otherwise, no.

My water block surface thickness is about 2-2,5mm or somethink like that, I have another Antec water blocks and is the same.

Have you tested that?

In other side now I'm running stable at 1.4v vcore @4.7GHz and 1.342vcache @ 4.4GHZ cache with max load temperature of 63 C degrees reported by the realtemp in 2H test.

So to get 100mhz more I need 0.07v more and 6-8 C degrees more, I think that the benefit is minimal for that increment.

See you!


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

So bad, seems i won't be able to stabilize 4.6 because of the max 1.9 vccin.
Actually testing with 1.384 vcore, so delta is only 0.49.

4.5Ghz will be nice for a 120€ cpu+mobo though









Not really esthetic and minimal cable management with that case, but jere are pictures : Pictures Here

Running for a couple of hours now (latest or less than 1 month x264, 4 threads, normal priority, Angelotti bat file), seems close, but i'm affraid vccin is too low


----------



## quetzalin

Can anyone help me OCing one of this Pentiums on a H81 Asus motherboard (H81M-C)?.

I'm aiming for a 4,3GHz / 4,4GHz OC. My heatsink is a Hype 212 EVO.

I already updated the MB bios to the last version.
My stock CPU VID is 1.089V

So far the only options i'm changing are the next ones:

CPU Core Ratio: Auto / *Sync All Cores* / Per Core
1-Core Ratio Limit: Auto / *44*
2-Core Ratio Limit: Auto / *44*

Min. CPU Cache Ratio: *Auto*
Max. CPU Cache Ratio: *Auto*

CPU Core Voltage: *Manual Mode*
CPU Core Voltage Override: *1.300v*


With this settings I can't get past Windows loading screen, the PC reboots. Even if i set the Core Ratio (multiplier) only to 33 (so i only OC +100MHz) i still can't get past Windows loading screen!, so there is obviously something wrong!.

I also tried with disabling all the power saving options like EIST, C states and EPU Power Saving Mode.

Other options in the BIOS i can see but im not changing are:

Min. CPU Cache Ratio: Auto (actually i already tested with setting it manually to 32)
Max. CPU Cache Ratio: Auto (actually i already tested with setting it manually to 32)

CPU Cache Voltage: Auto
CPU Graphics Voltage: Auto
CPU System Agent Voltage Offset Mode Sign: +
CPU System Agent Voltage Offset: Auto

CPU Analog I/O Voltage Offset Mode Sign: +
CPU Analog I/O Voltage Offset: Auto

CPU Digital I/O Voltage Offset Mode Sign: +
CPU Digital I/O Voltage Offset: Auto

SVID Control: Auto
DRAM Voltage: Auto


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quetzalin*
> 
> Can anyone help me OCing one of this Pentiums on a H81 Asus motherboard (H81M-C)?.]


Have you raised VCCIN ? Try 1.9.
Also, set RAM to 1333MHz / 1.5V if values are higher, and set cache voltage to 1.2.

Then if you can boot at 4.4, try 4.3, 4.2.

_________________________________

4h x264 is runing, may be 4.6 is ok !!


----------



## quetzalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Have you raised VCCIN ? Try 1.9.
> Also, set RAM to 1333MHz / 1.5V if values are higher, and set cache voltage to 1.2.
> 
> Then if you can boot at 4.4, try 4.3, 4.2.
> 
> _________________________________
> 
> 4h x264 is runing, may be 4.6 is ok !!


There isn't a VCCIN option on this bios or at least i can't find it.


----------



## ASSSETS

Hi guys, got my *upgrade* (time/power). I was reading both haswell and haswell on gigabyte board guides, after 2 hours my mind blew. So I left everything on stock for other day. I'm on stock cooler. Will try above suggestions and will see.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quetzalin*
> 
> There isn't a VCCIN option on this bios or at least i can't find it.


Can be called VRIN, or Input voltage. See haswell overclocking guide, different manufacturer terms are written in there. Oh i think on asus there are 2 values, the one when computer starts up, and another one for later, dunno which one you have to set









____________
6h x264 is running now !!!!!!


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Im still here with my stupid questions!
> AMD 1090T vs G3258, which would give the best game experiance? Mostly low CPU games, like CS:S, CS:GO. Will there even be a difference? if not, this is going to get baught, till i can afford a i7/i5


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Thanks, really great to know!


So, x264 crashed after 6-7 hours of stress.

I've tested cs:go, with Syncmaster 2233RZ 16:10 120Hz 1680*1050

With all settings in high (per AMD Gaming evolved) fps were 180-220
With model/skins at medium and effects at medium (performance setting in AMD Gaming Evolved) fps were more about 200-300, sometimes a bit less than 200, sometime up to 350, but mainly about 250.

Gonna try with my acer GN245HQ 120Hz 1980*1080 later.

Please tell me how i can monitor and log results so you could add them in main post or so it could be kind of validated and you could add a link in first post, or just so i could post relevant results ?


----------



## littlebrownman

Newbie poster...first OC with a pentium without using software easy button...but i guess bios is just as easy...oh well. Went from a Phenom II 965 OC @ 4.0Ghz. Decided to change chips since my brother gave me a Z97 MB...which unfortunately had bent socket pins, so I had to buy another MB.

Specs (will post in my sig later) but you can see what i have in the pic attached. Running on Air 212 EVO.



So played with it...Room temp during day was hot 75f-78f imo but once I hit 4.6, it was nighttime and so it was about 60f degrees

Prime95 28.4
4.2Ghz- 1.25v 72c peak (20 min test only)

4.4Ghz- 1.35v 83c peak (1hr 41 min only)

4.6Ghz-1.35v 84c peak (12 hour burn, went to the bar passed out...it was still up and running this morning...lol)

What i liked is that the temps it stayed at was nice...wasn't worried about the peak temps.

How hot can i go without worrying? 90c I assume. I want to run it at 4.6 as my 24/7. Will mess with voltages more and bump it. I know I got a BSOD 124 when using 1.25v. @4.6Ghz.

I do wanna push it more...so any tips. I pretty much a newb, so be patient...still learning terms but the guides are good. Its the language..lol and BIOS language.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littlebrownman*
> 
> Newbie poster...first OC with a pentium without using software easy button...but i guess bios is just as easy...oh well. Went from a Phenom II 965 OC @ 4.0Ghz. Decided to change chips since my brother gave me a Z97 MB...which unfortunately had bent socket pins, so I had to buy another MB.


You can unbend pins, use a dress making pin, a light to see which pins are bent (put the light in different directions.
I've done that with 2 motherboards already (2 msi Z87-G45 gaming) and they both work fine.

Try to pass x264, it was harder than p95 with my 4690K, then i used prime 28.5 ffts 448-1344 to test cache overclock.


----------



## quetzalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Can be called VRIN, or Input voltage. See haswell overclocking guide, different manufacturer terms are written in there. Oh i think on asus there are 2 values, the one when computer starts up, and another one for later, dunno which one you have to set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________
> 6h x264 is running now !!!!!!


It is called *Initial CPU Input Voltage* and *Eventual CPU Input Voltage* on ASUS MoBos but sadly there isn't anything like that on this bios.

I just gave up, not even being able to OC it only 100MHz with 1.3vcore means something is wrong with this motherboard. Im going to return it and try more luck with a Gigabyte GA-H81M-HD3 .

Thanks for the help anyway







.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Even though most manufacturers have updated bios so you can overclock, only Z87 and Z97 are intended to overclock, you'll have to find a good reason to RMA


----------



## quetzalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Even though most manufacturers have updated bios so you can overclock, only Z87 and Z97 are intended to overclock, you'll have to find a good reason to RMA


Well it is Amazon, i won't have any problem


----------



## MiiX

Could someone point me in a good Cheap direction for a motherboard to overclock this beasty CPU?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

If i log values with HWiNFO, will it log fps as well ?
Should i use office then to use those logs ?

I have currently riva + hwinfo installed.


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Could someone point me in a good Cheap direction for a motherboard to overclock this beasty CPU?


check this out:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1500423/non-z97-z87-boards-than-can-overclock-the-pentium-k-g3258
http://www.overclock.net/t/1490142/z97-vrm-info
some h81 and b85 boards can overclock and they're cheapest, but may not support broadwell.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> If i log values with HWiNFO, will it log fps as well ?
> Should i use office then to use those logs ?


don't think it logs fps, just some gpu statistics


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Any other way to log fps ?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Any other way to log fps ?


Fraps?


----------



## aerotracks

As promised, a little frapsing








Grid 2, Test Drive Stage one.. one lap:

[email protected]/4.2/2400C9
1440p, full details, 4xMSAA

R9 [email protected]:
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
9393, 106656, 67, 140, 88.068

R9 290 Single Card @stock:
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
7355, 99906, 43, 91, 73.619

Seeing min fps rise above 60 in CF is nice


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> As promised, a little frapsing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grid 2, Test Drive Stage one.. one lap:
> 
> [email protected]/4.2/2400C9
> 1440p, full details, 4xMSAA
> 
> R9 [email protected]:
> Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
> 9393, 106656, 67, 140, 88.068
> 
> R9 290 Single Card @stock:
> Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
> 7355, 99906, 43, 91, 73.619
> 
> Seeing min fps rise above 60 in CF is nice


Can you do a comparison between G3258 @ 4.2 GHz and G3258 @ 4.7 GHz for both R9 290 and R9 290 CrossFire ?

Thanks


----------



## Lantian

in msi afterburner you have the option to log to file(everything that you are monitoring), i believe evga precision has the same option


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

I have both afterburner and fraps now, will see which one i gonna use thanks.

Actually running p95 28.5 448-1344 FFTs for 2 hours in order to figure if 4.3GHz cache is stable at 1.264V (1.256V in HWiNFO). I think i gonna let it run a couple of hours more, will log this evening.

I may try to find core 4.5GHz stable settings as well because i would prefer to have a comfortable delta between vcore and vccin (x264 crashed after 6h).


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Can you do a comparison between G3258 @ 4.2 GHz and G3258 @ 4.7 GHz for both R9 290 and R9 290 CrossFire ?
> 
> Thanks


I'm testing right now, very interesting results for sure.


----------



## aerotracks

So. Took me a while to do the benchmarking, but results are worth it I hope.

First of all, I used the settings I normally would for gaming. That means 1440p, details cranked up to the max and MSAA 8x. No 800x600 stupidity. Race Track: New Union Trans America Pacers - California Race (4.6km) - driving the Mustang Mach 1 Twister Special.

I debated whether or not to overclock my 290s - but heavily overclocking the processor and not touching graphics is not realistic. I ended up choosing 1100/1375 to represent a regular stable overclock without overvolting.

OC Settings with Timing Configurator:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







A couple things are notable:

With one card, Grid2 is GPU bound at 1440p max settings and 8x MSAA. Results with different CPU settings are within the margin of error. With an overclock of just 4200 you are good to go.

The picture changes completely when turning on CrossFire. *When using two cards, the single most important thing to get more fps out of your G3258 is overclocking your memory*. Hard to believe, mem speed is more important than cranking up your core from 4.2 to 4.7! Your uncore speed also has some importance, so don't neglect that either.
If you are on a lower resolution and/or using lower graphics settings, it wouldn't surprise me that you are seeing this phenomenon with a single card too.

Now without further due, the results. Enjoy


----------



## Wirerat

i wish there was comparison run using your 4790k. I would also like to see if the memory is as important on the i7.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i wish there was comparison run using your 4790k. I would also like to see if the memory is as important on the i7.


Good question. Too bad I sold it









Oh, I changed the graphics in my post, so the one in your quoting me is not up to date anymore


----------



## xeroaura

Memory as in RAM, right? Does that mean turning on XMP in the bios, or manual tuning of it? The Haswell oc guide says to turn it off, but that was mostly for the i5/i7, so might be different?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Good question. Too bad I sold it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I changed the graphics in my post, so the one in your quoting me is not up to date anymore


removed the quote.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeroaura*
> 
> Memory as in RAM, right? Does that mean turning on XMP in the bios, or manual tuning of it? The Haswell oc guide says to turn it off, but that was mostly for the i5/i7, so might be different?


This is a 4x4 kit of Samsung, underclocked to 2400 using manual timings.
OC Settings with Timing Configurator (also added those to my original post):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://abload.de/image.php?img=4700_settingsycjqr.png



*Timings work exactly the same way as on i5/i7.*


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> So. Took me a while to do the benchmarking, but results are worth it I hope.
> 
> First of all, I used the settings I normally would for gaming. That means 1440p, details cranked up to the max and MSAA 8x. No 800x600 stupidity. Race Track: New Union Trans America Pacers - California Race (4.6km) - driving the Mustang Mach 1 Twister Special.
> 
> I debated whether or not to overclock my 290s - but heavily overclocking the processor and not touching graphics is not realistic. I ended up choosing 1100/1375 to represent a regular stable overclock without overvolting.
> 
> OC Settings with Timing Configurator:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple things are notable:
> 
> With one card, Grid2 is GPU bound at 1440p max settings and 8x MSAA. Results with different CPU settings are within the margin of error. With an overclock of just 4200 you are good to go.
> 
> The picture changes completely when turning on CrossFire. *When using two cards, the single most important thing to get more fps out of your G3258 is overclocking your memory*. Hard to believe, mem speed is more important than cranking up your core from 4.2 to 4.7! Your uncore speed also has some importance, so don't neglect that either.
> If you are on a lower resolution and/or using lower graphics settings, it wouldn't surprise me that you are seeing this phenomenon with a single card too.
> 
> Now without further due, the results. Enjoy


Sorry to burst your bubble, but that data set is flawed. It's a dynamic test and the differences in the results are within the margin of error. Don't believe me? Run the same "benchmark" 5 times at each over clock setting and see how much variance there is on each test.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, but that data set is flawed. It's a dynamic test and the differences in the results are within the margin of error. Don't believe me? Run the same "benchmark" 5 times at each over clock setting and see how much variance there is on each test.


Such a shame, you burst my little bubble. Except, not. Reran each CrossFire test three times and took the median.

Edit: Single card I didn't bother, to be precise. Nothing to see there anyways. But I believe I said "within margin of error" regarding those results.. so I don't see how this could be deceiving.


----------



## hotrod717

Wanted to post a big thanks to Gigabyte for the last month of fun on HWbot and their AE Beat The Heat Challenge. I worked hard and ended up placing 3rd in XTU Enthusiast Catagory. If I won , I wouldn't have gotten a chance at this. Just got the email this morning! Thanks Gigabyte!!!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Wanted to post a big thanks to Gigabyte for the last month of fun on HWbot and their AE Beat The Heat Challenge. I worked hard and ended up placing 3rd in XTU Enthusiast Catagory. If I won , I wouldn't have gotten a chance at this. Just got the email this morning! Thanks Gigabyte!!!


Cool congrats hotrod







, I also won a G-Powerboard kit from the same comp







It was a great comp but I just counldn't find that right chip,,, 6GHz subs were just not enough but still was fun and also thank you Gigabyte for this famtastic lucky draw prize


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cool congrats hotrod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I also won a G-Powerboard kit from the same comp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great comp but I just counldn't find that right chip,,, 6GHz subs were just not enough but still was fun and also thank you Gigabyte for this famtastic lucky draw prize


Congrats to you as well. Coolest thing I've won. These things aren't even available for retail. Hope they include instruction! Lol. I asked for AMD kit. Figured Nvidia has evbot and so few Matrix powerboards for AMD.


----------



## Devildog83

I can't believe how cool this thing runs. I threw every thing at this thing I could think of and I couldn't get it above 40c. Of course it's at stock but even overclocked it should be relatively cool. Heck the rad fans won't even spin any faster until it hit's 50c.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cool congrats hotrod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I also won a G-Powerboard kit from the same comp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great comp but I just counldn't find that right chip,,, 6GHz subs were just not enough but still was fun and also thank you Gigabyte for this famtastic lucky draw prize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to you as well. Coolest thing I've won. These things aren't even available for retail. Hope they include instruction! Lol. I asked for AMD kit. Figured Nvidia has evbot and so few Matrix powerboards for AMD.
Click to expand...

Or EVGA's E-power...
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2886

Now you have me thinking too as i went with the nVidia one... I wonder if i should email them and see if i can change to the AMD version.







Yeah me too hope they have instructions


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Or EVGA's E-power...
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2886
> 
> Now you have me thinking too as i went with the nVidia one... I wonder if i should email them and see if i can change to the AMD version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah me too hope they have instructions


Couldn't do anything other than AMD as my 290X Lightning is best non sub-zero card I've seen. And me just getting into sub-zero.... You know where this is going. Gun couldn't get one out of 4 stable above 1300 on water....http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8431578 1312/1650


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Or EVGA's E-power...
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2886
> 
> Now you have me thinking too as i went with the nVidia one... I wonder if i should email them and see if i can change to the AMD version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah me too hope they have instructions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't do anything other than AMD as my 290X Lightning is best non sub-zero card I've seen. And me just getting into sub-zero.... You know where this is going. Gun couldn't get one out of 4 stable above 1300 on water....http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8431578 1312/1650
Click to expand...

I see where you are going... I am just starting to plan to do 3D benching after a holiday in Australia but will practice on a few older cards with Ln2 first.. DJ recomends i stick with the nVidia version due to alot more nVidia cards need these which i might just stick with the nVidia version.. Hey maybe down the road we can maybe do like a month swap sometime and try different cards.


----------



## hotrod717

I had a kick--- Kingpin, but just couldn't get used to all the tools and bios switches. AMD seems a lot more straight forward to me. Will probably end up trying again though, once 980 classies are released. Definitely pros and cons to each though. We'll stay in touch.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I had a kick--- Kingpin, but just couldn't get used to all the tools and bios switches. AMD seems a lot more straight forward to me. Will probably end up trying again though, once 980 classies are released. Definitely pros and cons to each though. We'll stay in touch.


yep, lets do that, stay in touch and also share our experiences


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> So. Took me a while to do the benchmarking, but results are worth it I hope.
> 
> First of all, I used the settings I normally would for gaming. That means 1440p, details cranked up to the max and MSAA 8x. No 800x600 stupidity. Race Track: New Union Trans America Pacers - California Race (4.6km) - driving the Mustang Mach 1 Twister Special.
> 
> I debated whether or not to overclock my 290s - but heavily overclocking the processor and not touching graphics is not realistic. I ended up choosing 1100/1375 to represent a regular stable overclock without overvolting.
> 
> OC Settings with Timing Configurator:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple things are notable:
> 
> With one card, Grid2 is GPU bound at 1440p max settings and 8x MSAA. Results with different CPU settings are within the margin of error. With an overclock of just 4200 you are good to go.
> 
> The picture changes completely when turning on CrossFire. *When using two cards, the single most important thing to get more fps out of your G3258 is overclocking your memory*. Hard to believe, mem speed is more important than cranking up your core from 4.2 to 4.7! Your uncore speed also has some importance, so don't neglect that either.
> If you are on a lower resolution and/or using lower graphics settings, it wouldn't surprise me that you are seeing this phenomenon with a single card too.
> 
> Now without further due, the results. Enjoy


Thanks, bro









You not only tested the effect of CPU core OC but also the RAM OC and CPU uncore OC. For GRID 2, looks like higher CPU speeds won't help when you only have 2 CPU cores

I asked for those benchmarks coz from my own testing with my Palit GTX 750 Ti StormX Dual, there is no difference between 4.0 GHz and 4.3 GHz. There is only a small improvement going from 3.2 GHz to 4.0 GHz. I used a legit copy of Metro: Last Light for benchmarking (built-in benchmark tool)

My G3258 chip is limited to 4.3 GHz @ 1.325 Vcore that is why I can't test CPU core speeds up to 4.5 GHz. Based on my results, I just decided to run it at 4.2 GHz @ 1.275 Vcore

By the way, for the single R9 290, are the results also the average of 3 runs ?

If you have time, can you try those runs for Hitman: Absolution or Metro: Last Light ? Thanks

I hope other could also share their game benchmarks testing the difference between 4.2 GHz and 4.5+ GHz


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Such a shame, you burst my little bubble. Except, not. Reran each CrossFire test three times and took the median.
> 
> Edit: Single card I didn't bother, to be precise. Nothing to see there anyways. But I believe I said "within margin of error" regarding those results.. so I don't see how this could be deceiving.


I'm a bit confused by 1333.. why 1333, no one uses 1333.. what about 1600... LOL ... I've seen major penalties for 1333 in many other benchmarks.. and it's almost completely alleviated @ 1600...

But.. yea.. i never go under 2133 for OC setups.. that's the whole point..


----------



## alecuba16

Hello

I would share my current setup that many people will be able to use without having good O/C batch (mine is bad batch).

This is using adaptive voltage that lets the procesor "cooldown" , a good air or basic water setup is recommended, but if you put a good air system with lots of air inputs will be more o less the same.

First of all you have to delid the processor and apply for example Collaborative labs liquid pro between die and ihs and then ihs to water or air block (optional) , in order to get good temperatues otherwise will be impossible, at 70-80º processor needs atleast 0.05v more at same setup to be stable, but this adds more heat...

I getting stable 4.7GHZ and 4.4 cache without put big big voltage and tested days trying different settings. For testing I used the prime95 at same time of intel burn test in order to get the maximum possible power drain and heat.

Vin (procesor input voltage): 2.1v
Vcore adaptive max voltage: 1.32v
Vcore offset: 0.08v

This means that in idle it will run at 800mhz at 0.08+0.82=0.89v , when it scales , scales 0.08 over the stock voltages until the max that is 1.32+0.08v = 1.4v

Cache (uncache)
Vcache adaptive max : 1.32v
Vcache offset : 0.02v

This means that at max it will run at 1.34v

This setup is prime95+intel burn test stable, plus played several games without problems, the procesor runs at max 58-60ºC at max speed with 25º ambient temperature on Corsair H90 water push and pull setup.

I noticed that between 65-70º the procesor needs 0.02-0.03v more in order to be stable.

1.4v in this procesor with cooldowns of frecuency and voltage scaling(for 24h/7) is not high and the temperatures goes from 33º to 60º when it scales, so it is nice.

In the past I had a i5 4570K @ 4.0GHZ running almost 87º on same setup and in World of tanks it was running @90fps the intel G3258 runs 100-120, nice ehhh! Because this game is not optimized for multicore.

As final words I recommend to add more fields to the table for in case of FIXED voltage overclock or ADAPTIVE voltage overclock.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> I'm a bit confused by 1333.. why 1333, no one uses 1333.. what about 1600... LOL ... I've seen major penalties for 1333 in many other benchmarks.. and it's almost completely alleviated @ 1600...


Pentium's IMC is specced at 1333. Not 1600. That's why.
See on ark.intel: http://ark.intel.com/products/82723/Intel-Pentium-Processor-G3258-3M-Cache-3_20-GHz
As far as I remember, it was only single ranked RAM that was really really bad at 1333. My kit is 2r.

Same with using an uncore speed of 3200 vs. 4200. Comparing stock vs. OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Thanks, bro


You're welcome








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> You not only tested the effect of CPU core OC but also the RAM OC and CPU uncore OC. For GRID 2, looks like higher CPU speeds won't help when you only have 2 CPU cores
> 
> I asked for those benchmarks coz from my own testing with my Palit GTX 750 Ti StormX Dual, there is no difference between 4.0 GHz and 4.3 GHz. There is only a small improvement going from 3.2 GHz to 4.0 GHz. I used a legit copy of Metro: Last Light for benchmarking (built-in benchmark tool)
> 
> My G3258 chip is limited to 4.3 GHz @ 1.325 Vcore that is why I can't test CPU core speeds up to 4.5 GHz. Based on my results, I just decided to run it at 4.2 GHz @ 1.275 Vcore
> 
> By the way, for the single R9 290, are the results also the average of 3 runs ?


4.2 or 4.3 should be enough for everyday use, at least for Grid 2 my graph should show that. For the single card runs, I did not run every setting 3 times. I did a couple runs twice to double check, but seeing the average fps rise ever so slightly should be indicative of a GPU limit.


----------



## DotBeta

Hello everyone!

I'm new to overclock.net and this is my first post, I'm having trouble overclocking my G3258 chip and am hoping someone an shed some light on this for me by answering a few questions.

Here are my current rig specs, I just put this rig together less than a week ago and everything has ran phenomenally stock. It's ran most of the games I've thrown at it great stock, I just wanna go fast







.

G3258 CPU
Corsair Hydro Series H60 Cooler '2013 edition'
MSI H81M-P33
2GB Mushkin PC1333 CL9 ram
ASUS GTX465
1TB WD Blue Caviar HDD.
Rocketfish 550W 80plus PSU 'Click Here.'

Here is where my questions begins. I picked up this cpu/mobo combo after reading a couple of articles the last week regarding how well the overclocking numbers were, specifically the Tom's Hardware article that used this exact same motherboard to reach 4.6ghz. I however am not having the best of luck even coming close to this number. Since this motherboard isn't technically supposed to overclock this chip the instructions on how to do so are very vague and confusing to say the least. I havent found a good guide explaining how to overclock with this board. I have however figured out how to change the clocks and voltages etc.

Leaving all of my OC options on auto in the BIOS and just changing the core clock to 40 and Vcore to 1.250 I can run rock stable @ 4ghz. I left AIDA64 running the fpu stress test for 7 hours and the hottest it got was 50c with an idle of 34c and no failures, this is the minimum voltage I can use though anything lower will become unstable. This voltage seems very high to me though for just a 4ghz OC compared to others I've seen in this thread, is there something I can do to lower the core voltage but keep stability? It should be noted the temps between core 1 & 2 vary between 7-10c during stress testing, but the overall temp is still considerably low. Would turning off EIST and C-State allow me to set a lower vcore and still remain stable? What about adjusting VCCIN or Ringclock/voltage? What about using fixed/override options for clock speeds and voltages?

The best I've gotten was 4.2GHZ @ 1.320VCore and a VCCIN of 1.8v, EIST and C-STATE disabled everything else set to auto. These voltages look very poor to me and make me think I got a dud processor.

All hope is not lost though, I am checking out an ASUS Z97-A motherboard at a local retailer that I can get for a song and was wondering, will a higher quality mobo with a Z97 chipset and much higher quality voltage setup allow for a better overclock with less voltage being consumed? Could it jut be the H81M board I'm using giving me poor OC ability? Or does board not matter and I lost the processor lottery? Should I buy another processor and give this board another try before buying a new mobo and giving it another go with the same processor?

If anyone can shed light on my questions it would be greatly appreciated.

p.s. I have 8gb '2x4g' of PC1600 ram on the way. This rig was put together for a very low price as an upgrade path so I'm not worried about upgrading anything.


----------



## abctoz

welcome, check out the haswell oc guide in the intel cpu forum, the x264 software in the guide is very good for finding your oc, its suprisingly hard to pass. for the oc basically leave everything at stock and adjust vcore and vrin only and find your highest multiplier. there have been a few cases of ppl with low oc, so its entirely possible ypu have a bad oc chip, what stock voltage does it have? would be interesting to see if the new mb helps, your msi h81 probably has a 3 phase vrm while the asus has 4 iirc, but generally the lottery is with the cpu.


----------



## DotBeta

Thanks, it does have a 4 phase vrm:'Click Here' I'd be picking it up for 110 so it might be a bit more expensive than the board/chip ratio but I seriously planned on lighting a fire under this chips butt as long as I could, I haven't overclocked since the Socket A days so I was hoping to relive some glory with this chip but it's turning out to be a bummer







. incoming screenshot of stock hwinfo in a min.










I noticed core voltage always displays at 0.144 no matter what software use, I've come to the conclusion this happens with all H81M-P33 boards.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Thanks, it does have a 4 phase vrm:'Click Here' I'd be picking it up for 110 so it might be a bit more expensive than the board/chip ratio but I seriously planned on lighting a fire under this chips butt as long as I could, I haven't overclocked since the Socket A days so I was hoping to relive some glory with this chip but it's turning out to be a bummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . incoming screenshot of stock hwinfo in a min.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed core voltage always displays at 0.144 no matter what software use, I've come to the conclusion this happens with all H81M-P33 boards.


raising input voltsge can help lower vcore also make sure cache is running at stock until the core is dialed in.


----------



## abctoz

mm 1.09 stock vid is above average, my chip is 1.056 and it does 46x with 1.34/1.92 vcore/vrin x264 stable on the msi z97 pcmate, which is also 3 true phase split to 6 phase. imo it looks like a bad oc chip.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> mm 1.09 stock vid is above average, my chip is 1.056 and it does 46x with 1.34/1.92 vcore/vrin x264 stable on the msi z97 pcmate, which is also 3 true phase split to 6 phase. imo it looks like a bad oc chip.


sometimes the vid can be missleading though. Lower is still generally better but if the cpu doesnt scale well past a lower multi it wont matter what the vid is.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new to overclock.net and this is my first post, I'm having trouble overclocking my G3258 chip and am hoping someone an shed some light on this for me by answering a few questions.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my current rig specs, I just put this rig together less than a week ago and everything has ran phenomenally stock. It's ran most of the games I've thrown at it great stock, I just wanna go fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> G3258 CPU
> Corsair Hydro Series H60 Cooler '2013 edition'
> MSI H81M-P33
> 2GB Mushkin PC1333 CL9 ram
> ASUS GTX465
> 1TB WD Blue Caviar HDD.
> Rocketfish 550W 80plus PSU 'Click Here.'
> 
> Here is where my questions begins. I picked up this cpu/mobo combo after reading a couple of articles the last week regarding how well the overclocking numbers were, specifically the Tom's Hardware article that used this exact same motherboard to reach 4.6ghz. I however am not having the best of luck even coming close to this number. Since this motherboard isn't technically supposed to overclock this chip the instructions on how to do so are very vague and confusing to say the least. I havent found a good guide explaining how to overclock with this board. I have however figured out how to change the clocks and voltages etc.
> 
> Leaving all of my OC options on auto in the BIOS and just changing the core clock to 40 and Vcore to 1.250 I can run rock stable @ 4ghz. I left AIDA64 running the fpu stress test for 7 hours and the hottest it got was 50c with an idle of 34c and no failures, this is the minimum voltage I can use though anything lower will become unstable. This voltage seems very high to me though for just a 4ghz OC compared to others I've seen in this thread, is there something I can do to lower the core voltage but keep stability? It should be noted the temps between core 1 & 2 vary between 7-10c during stress testing, but the overall temp is still considerably low. Would turning off EIST and C-State allow me to set a lower vcore and still remain stable? What about adjusting VCCIN or Ringclock/voltage? What about using fixed/override options for clock speeds and voltages?
> 
> The best I've gotten was 4.2GHZ @ 1.320VCore and a VCCIN of 1.8v, EIST and C-STATE disabled everything else set to auto. These voltages look very poor to me and make me think I got a dud processor.
> 
> All hope is not lost though, I am checking out an ASUS Z97-A motherboard at a local retailer that I can get for a song and was wondering, will a higher quality mobo with a Z97 chipset and much higher quality voltage setup allow for a better overclock with less voltage being consumed? Could it jut be the H81M board I'm using giving me poor OC ability? Or does board not matter and I lost the processor lottery? Should I buy another processor and give this board another try before buying a new mobo and giving it another go with the same processor?
> 
> If anyone can shed light on my questions it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> p.s. I have 8gb '2x4g' of PC1600 ram on the way. This rig was put together for a very low price as an upgrade path so I'm not worried about upgrading anything.


Im in the same boat as you









4.5 needs 1.3 on the core, and then 4.8 needs 1.5 on the core, with 2.3 vrin.

Im also new to this haswell chip. So I may be doing something wrong. I have only adjusted clock ratio to 48, vrin to 2.3 and vcore to 1.5. I disabled cstates as well and it seems to have helped with stability


----------



## delgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Im in the same boat as you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5 needs 1.3 on the core, and then 4.8 needs 1.5 on the core, with 2.3 vrin.
> 
> Im also new to this haswell chip. So I may be doing something wrong. I have only adjusted clock ratio to 48, vrin to 2.3 and vcore to 1.5. I disabled cstates as well and it seems to have helped with stability


Wow. I have my @ 4,8 with 1.408v and 2v. I think im lucky and get nice chip


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> Wow. I have my @ 4,8 with 1.408v and 2v. I think im lucky and get nice chip


Hmm. Does anyone else think this is ok or a dud? My max temperatures on the cores are 75/70 with prime95 running, hwinfo displays max vcore at 1.536

Maybe I am unfairly comparing it to my experience with my 3570k, which is a great clcoker.


----------



## alecuba16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> Wow. I have my @ 4,8 with 1.408v and 2v. I think im lucky and get nice chip


If it is stable @prime95 and inter burn test, you are lucky I get 4.7Ghz at 1.4v and 2.1v vin.


----------



## aerotracks

4500 at 1.3V is pretty good.


----------



## delgon

I can run x264 for 14h and its still runing so i think its stable. Max temps are 61/59


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Im in the same boat as you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5 needs 1.3 on the core, and then 4.8 needs 1.5 on the core, with 2.3 vrin.
> 
> Im also new to this haswell chip. So I may be doing something wrong. I have only adjusted clock ratio to 48, vrin to 2.3 and vcore to 1.5. I disabled cstates as well and it seems to have helped with stability


Hmm, are you using the same board as me? I can't seem to figure out how to get the VCCIN to exceed 1.9v. Every time I enter 2.000 and press enter it will reset to 1.900. I think if I was able to raise juice to 2.000v I could get a stable clock then set it back slowly. I'll take a screenshot of my settings and post them up in a min.

I'm really wondering if using a proper board like the Z97-A would increase it's ability to OC at lower volts. Does it not work that way?

I currently have my Ring multiplier to 34, locked with a locked voltage of 1.2v. Is this a good base to raise my core clocks on or should I set it to 32 @ 2.0v until I find a stable core clock?


----------



## aerotracks

Cache voltage at 2.0V? Is you chip still alive?

At x32, try 1.05V (that's default)


----------



## DotBeta

Yes the chip's still alive lol. I'm just trying different things to see what results I get out of it. That's the voltage i was using when i was clocking it at 4.4ghz @ 1.350v, with VCCIN at 1.850, still unstable though. What voltage would u set it at?

If I can only run the thing at 4ghz stable then so be it that's still a 25% increase and better than nothing. But I can only assume I'm not doing something right here or the chip is a dud.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Hmm, are you using the same board as me? I can't seem to figure out how to get the VCCIN to exceed 1.9v. Every time I enter 2.000 and press enter it will reset to 1.900. I think if I was able to raise juice to 2.000v I could get a stable clock then set it back slowly. I'll take a screenshot of my settings and post them up in a min.
> 
> I'm really wondering if using a proper board like the Z97-A would increase it's ability to OC at lower volts. Does it not work that way?
> 
> I currently have my Ring multiplier to 34, locked with a locked voltage of 2.0v. Is this a good base to raise my core clocks on or should I set it to 32 @ 2.0v until I find a stable core clock?


I am using an msi z97m gaming.


----------



## delgon

I have maximus vii hero.but with 1.9 vccin i can get 4,6ghz


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> If you have time, can you try those runs for Hitman: Absolution or Metro: Last Light ? Thanks


I don't own those games, sorry










Just played a little Bioshock Infinite tonight. Super smooth with the G3258 and crossfired 290s. Seems VSync is activated by default, haven't seen the game drop below 60fps yet!


----------



## Nomadskid

Going to break in my new watercooling loop by getting this processor as high as I can go


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Cache voltage at 2.0V? Is you chip still alive?
> 
> At x32, try 1.05V (that's default)


I'm sorry about that I meant I set it to 1.2v locked @[email protected] I must have been thinking of VCCIN voltages. I go ahead and set it to the stock voltage and give it another shot.

Would this be an ideal Overclocking bench marking roadmap?:

_make sure all vaulues are set to stock_
1. Disable EIST and C-Sate.
2. Lock Ringbus multiplier to x32 and override Ring voltage to 1.05.
3. Begin raising the cpu multiplier until instability is present using fixed ratios not adaptive.
4. begin raising core voltage until stability is regained.
5. begin raising ring multiplier as close to cpu multiplier as possible until instability is present then notch it back.
6. Stress test overall stability for an extended amount of time.
7. if pleased with result re-enable EIST and C-State..?

Would this work for now?


----------



## aerotracks

Keep EIST + C-States enabled / auto. No point in disabling.

Use Override Mode for VCore. Having C-States enabled means your VCore will drop low on idle.

I wouldn't bother with stock VCore. Set a voltage you're comfortable with (1.3V?) and then look how far you can up the multiplier.

Prime 95 1344k in place is a good VCore check.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Keep EIST + C-States enabled / auto. No point in disabling.
> 
> Use Override Mode for VCore. Having C-States enabled means your VCore will drop low on idle.
> 
> I wouldn't bother with stock VCore. Set a voltage you're comfortable with (1.3V?) and then look how far you can up the multiplier.
> 
> Prime 95 1344k in place is a good VCore check.


aero version is quik and dirty. I go straight to what 1.3v will get me on i5/i7.

On one of these $69 cpus I would push 1.45v though. Maybe push even more.


----------



## DotBeta

Ok I'll go the quick and dirty route and enable EIST and C-State I'll set it to CL6 as i dont have a CL7 option. With the previous settings I mentioned I just hit 38 multiplier on stock voltages without instability so I'll keep pressing on.

What should VCCIN be if say I set Vcore to 1.3?


----------



## aerotracks

Start with 1.9V. After finishing 30mins 1344k, check 1.85/1.9/1.95 with 448k to see where your chip is heading.


----------



## DotBeta

Just a heads up before I have to go to work this is the best I could pull off right now with a quick OC. Very stable ran x264 and AIDA64 without any crashes.

VCCIN = 1.9v
CPU multiplier = 44 "fixed"
Vcore = 1.325
Ring multiplier = auto
Ring voltage = auto

Max temp reached under load with both test = 66c

Now do I increase ring clock or turn down VCCIN first?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Just a heads up before I have to go to work this is the best I could pull off right now with a quick OC. Very stable ran x264 and AIDA64 without any crashes.
> 
> VCCIN = 1.9v
> CPU multiplier = 44 "fixed"
> Vcore = 1.325
> Ring multiplier = auto
> Ring voltage = auto
> 
> Max temp reached under load with both test = 66c
> 
> Now do I increase ring clock or turn down VCCIN first?


If you can run 30mins of 448k leave input voltage where it is and proceed with 30mins of 512k to check cache.


----------



## abctoz

i read some boards only do 1.9v vccin, vcore/vccin are for overclocking the core, you should find the max multiplier you can go first before overclocking the uncore. and holy **** did you really use 2v vring? i thought that would have instantly killed the chip, since it dies around ~1.9vcore.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> i read some boards only do 1.9v vccin, vcore/vccin are for overclocking the core, you should find the max multiplier you can go first before overclocking the uncore. and holy **** did you really use 2v vring? i thought that would have instantly killed the chip, since it dies around ~1.9vcore.


Vring is up to 1.45v intel spec.


----------



## tp4tissue

No guys.. DISABLE all C states.. it has no place on Desktop... it was designed for laptops.. and it can potentially make voltage transitions more convoluted because it's another layer of control ontop of the VID..


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> No guys.. DISABLE all C states.. it has no place on Desktop... it was designed for laptops.. and it can potentially make voltage transitions more convoluted because it's another layer of control ontop of the VID..


This. Turn on EIST, but _disable_ C-States.


----------



## quetzalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quetzalin*
> 
> I just gave up, not even being able to OC it only 100MHz with 1.3vcore means something is wrong with this motherboard. Im going to return it and try more luck with a Gigabyte GA-H81M-HD3 .
> 
> Thanks for the help anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I got the new motherboard yesterday and... bad news, i still can't overclock my G3258!







. I don't get what is going on, and there is a report from other people being able to OC on that motherboard aswell (same as the ASUS one i had before...).

The problem now are the settings i have on the BIOS are just being ignored for some reason. I can modify and save the overclock related settings, reboot / turn off my PC and they are still there but they don't get applied.

So far this are the settings i already tested:

Multiplier to x44 (also tested with x33 and x34)
CPU Vcore to 1.2v (on Gigabyte it is capped at 1.2v).
CPU VRIN Voltage to 1.7v (also tested with 1.8v)
CPU Ring Voltage to 1.150v (also tested with Auto, i shouldn't need to increase this one but just in case)
Uncore Ratio to Auto (also tested with setting it manually to x32)
Intel Turbo Boost Technology Disabled (also tested with Enabled and setting each core to x44 / x33 and x34).
Disabled all the C states
Disabled EIST (also tested with Enabled)
RAM X.M.P profile is Disabled and Mem Freq. is set to 1333MHz manually.
And here are some screenshots of the BIOS settings i'm currently testing.







As you can see i have the right parameters but If you check the CPU Status info on the left side of the BIOS the CPU Core Frequency just stays at 3,2GHz and even the VCore stays on the default 1.092v .

And now something weird, if you check the next CPU-Z screenshot you can see it actually detects the x8 - *x44* multiplier but the motherboard just doesnt apply it:



And here an screenshot with the MB info and bios version (last one):



I'm starting to believe something is wrong with my G3258, maybe the stepping is different and is not being recognized correctly by these OC enabled BIOSes... i don't know...
Guess i can try to contact Gigabyte, ask them about my problem and maaaybe they have a beta BIOS or something fixing this.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> No guys.. DISABLE all C states.. it has no place on Desktop... it was designed for laptops.. and it can potentially make voltage transitions more convoluted because it's another layer of control ontop of the VID..


Don't know how many Haswell CPUs you've tested, but on the 9 I've had so far in the past three months C-States never convoluted anything during stability testing.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> No guys.. DISABLE all C states.. it has no place on Desktop... it was designed for laptops.. and it can potentially make voltage transitions more convoluted because it's another layer of control ontop of the VID..


The haswell overclocking thread has proven cstates has no negative affect on overclocking. Zero. If you want to lock your own cpu at max voltage go ahead but you are not gaining any oc headroom in doing so.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quetzalin*
> 
> I got the new motherboard yesterday and... bad news, i still can't overclock my G3258!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Did you update your BIOS with the current ME installed?


----------



## delgon

Ok. So here is my stable oc







To could get 4.8 with 1.408 vCore (+0.366 offset in bios) and 1.964 Vccin (1.95 in bios) but this is without uncore. So my Final OC is 4.8 core and 4.5 uncore with voltages :
Vccin: 2.064 (2.05 in bios) (somethimes spike to 2,080)
vCore: 1,408v (+0.366 offset) (always 1.408)
vCache: 1,287 (+0.270 offset) (min 1.287 ; max 1,309 ; avr 1,296)
These are minimum voltages that I can see with HWiNFO64 while 10h stress test







My temps are 61 or 59. My cpu fans @ 630 rpm and case fans 600-450 rpm (depends which one).


----------



## quetzalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Did you update your BIOS with the current ME installed?


I first updated the bios to the last version (F6 version) and i recently updates the MEI firmware to the last version available for my chipset but didn't fix the problem.


----------



## aerotracks

Multi Core Enhancement is disabled? On my Z97 board with 4790k, setting MCE enabled and then adjusting the multiplier will result in the CPU being stuck at x44, no matter where I set the multiplier.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

So, i've logged

a cs:go match on de_dust2 and de_inferno : average 230 fps

BF3 ultra 1080p on a deathmatch server with 50 players connected : average 70 fps

BF4 ultra 1080p team deathmatch 20 players : average 70 fps

If some french guy is there, i'm selling that rig for 500€ (price i've paid it), just PM me.
_Si un français (du 95) est intéressé, je vends cette tour 500€, son prix de revient, elle est neuve et désormais (le 21 octobre 2014) dans un carton._ - Sold / Vendu

Settings :
cpu 4.5GHz (vccin 1.9V, vid 1.3V) (4.6 was not fully stable but really close)
cache 4.2GHz (1.18V)
ram : 2x3Go 9-9-9-24-1T 1.5V 1333MHz
gpu : R9 280 overclocked at 1075MHz and gdr at 1450MHz see validation link

Game settings :
Sorry for french, lower screen options are :
high
medium
medium
very high
So, settings are the highest the game allows, excepted 2nd and 3rd options (textures/models and effect) that are set to medium instead of high).


*DE_DUST2 Stats*
de_dust2 1920*1080 Fps :



de_dust2 1920*1080 Gpu utilization :


de_dust2 1920*1080 Temps :


____________________________________________________________________________
*DE_INFERNO Stats*

de_inferno 1920*1080 Fps :



de_inferno 1920*1080 Cpu utilization :


de_inferno 1920*1080 Cpu temps :



de_inferno 1920*1080 Gpu utilization :


de_inferno 1920*1080 Gpu temps :


____________________________________________________________________________
*BATTLEFIELD 3 Stats 1080p ultra*
23mins with 50 players on map Noshahr Canals for Team Deathmatch

Fps : BF3 1080p ultra 50 players on map Noshahr Canals for Team Deathmatch



Cpu utilization : BF3 1080p ultra 50 players on map Noshahr Canals for Team Deathmatch


Cpu temps : BF3 1080p ultra 50 players on map Noshahr Canals for Team Deathmatch



Gpu utilization : BF3 1080p ultra 50 players on map Noshahr Canals for Team Deathmatch


Gpu temps : BF3 1080p ultra 50 players on map Noshahr Canals for Team Deathmatch



____________________________________________________________________________
*BATTLEFIELD 4 Stats 1080p ultra*
13mins with 25 players on a map (dunno the name, 2 city towers) for Team Deathmatch

/!\ I had to enable directX 11 in order to log fps, and i experienced some micro lags.
With Mantle ON, fps were roughly the same but the game was runing smoothly, also tried high settings instead of ultra and fps were roughly 20 higher than on ultra.

Fps : BF4 1080p ultra 25 players on Team Deathmatch



Cpu usage : BF4 1080p ultra 25 players on Team Deathmatch


Cpu temps : BF4 1080p ultra 25 players on Team Deathmatch



Gpu utilization : BF4 1080p ultra 25 players on Team Deathmatch


Gpu temps : BF4 1080p ultra 25 players on Team Deathmatch


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quetzalin*
> 
> I first updated the bios to the last version (F6 version) and i recently updates the MEI firmware to the last version available for my chipset but didn't fix the problem.


Hey quetzalin, check this out. Your board may not be fully compatible with the G3258. http://processormatch.intel.com/

I have a MSI h81m-p33 board and it does overclock the G3258 just fine but cpu vcore will not drop at idle. Its a known issue that some of these h-81 boards are not fully functional when overclocking a cpu.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Hey quetzalin, check this out. Your board may not be fully compatible with the G3258. http://processormatch.intel.com/
> 
> I have a MSI h81m-p33 board and it does overclock the G3258 just fine but cpu vcore will not drop at idle. Its a known issue that some of these h-81 boards are not fully functional when overclocking a cpu.


Have you checked in "OC Settings" menu if you have as 1st option "advanced/simple", if so, select advanced and you may have access to dynamic/overriden/offset voltage settings that may helps to make vcore to be lowered at idle, also check the last option (cpu features) if you have enabled C1E and Cstates. Oh and i assume you have updated bios


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Have you checked in "OC Settings" menu if you have as 1st option "advanced/simple", if so, select advanced and you may have access to dynamic/overriden/offset voltage settings that may helps to make vcore to be lowered at idle, also check the last option (cpu features) if you have enabled C1E and Cstates. Oh and i assume you have updated bios


When I get home im going to look into it and get back to you. I remember there are very, very few OC options in the bios on my H-81 compared to my z-87.Thanks!


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

I have few options as well with H97M-G43, VCCIN is locked at 1.9 for example, that's prevent me to try higher than 4.6GHz freq, anyway temps would be too high.

Oh, new bios is out for that mobo, i don't think more options gonna be avalaible but gonna check


----------



## Devildog83

OK, this makes no sense to me, this is firestrike runs with the same GPU w/same clocks and same memory. Combined test is weird.

AMD


G3258k
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4225740


----------



## DotBeta

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Hey quetzalin, check this out. Your board may not be fully compatible with the G3258. http://processormatch.intel.com/
> 
> I have a MSI h81m-p33 board and it does overclock the G3258 just fine but cpu vcore will not drop at idle. Its a known issue that some of these h-81 boards are not fully functional when overclocking a cpu.


I also noticed idle voltage doesn't drop on the MSI H81M-P33 I'm using, I'll be picking up an ASUS Z97-A this Friday and then compare overclocking abilities with the same chip on each board then post my findings. I sent you a PM btw..

This is the best stable OC I've achieved using the bios after running 1/2hr. of Prime95 448k, then several hours of AIDA64 FPU stress test with no hang ups or BSOD's, max temps reached were 60c



I have turned C States off since it was indeed messing with my stability, but left EIST enabled without issues as far as I can tell. Are there any tips you can give me for overclocking on this board? @Maintenance Bot are there any other settings I should adjust or turn off? My voltages still seem to be really high to achieve this clock multiplier stably. I can also boot up at 44 multiplier but it requires a vcore of 1.4+ to run stabily and this board can't exceed 1.4v...

After checking out my findings on the new board if this chip is indeed a dud I'll just buy another one and use this chip as a test subject for my first K series delidding, then I'll sell it locally for 50 bucks lol.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> After checking out my findings on the new board if this chip is indeed a dud I'll just buy another one and use this chip as a test subject for my first K series delidding, then I'll sell it locally for 50 bucks lol.


Yup, selling board as well as the chip is what I'd advise you








Overclocking your memory as well could boost your performance quite a bit, so think about whether you could afford a Z board.

Your chip is still "in line" with what you can expect out of a G3258. Here's a 90min prime screen of my weakest performing G3258. Note how I only could up the Cache to 3600MHz.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=4200_1309_liste40fqy.png


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Yup, selling board as well as the chip is what I'd advise you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking your memory as well could boost your performance quite a bit, so think about whether you could afford a Z board.
> 
> Your chip is still "in line" with what you can expect out of a G3258. Here's a 90min prime screen of my weakest performing G3258. Note how I only could up the Cache to 3600MHz.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=4200_1309_liste40fqy.png


What do you mean with the rolleyes? Are you being sarcastic or serious?

I appreciate your info on your worst chip being about as bad as my first chip lol. Reaffirms the idea that my chip is an OC'ing dud. I'm not just picking up the Z97 for the G3258, I have 2 GTX465 video cards I've been waiting to SLI and it's been part of my upgrade path all along. SO I'm not throwing money away for a few extra hundred mhz, but to accomodate for several other upgrades.


----------



## quetzalin

I'm starting to believe the problems i'm having first with the ASUS H81M-C and now with the Gigabyte H81M-HD3 were caused because i used modded bioses where i updated the CPU microcode and MEI firmware. On both motherboards the first thing i did was to update to the latest BIOS using the modded bioses









As a reminder if anyone wasn't following me, the problem i had with the Gigabyte is that i was able to change and save the OC settings on the bios but they weren't being applied, this happened with a modded bios with an updated microcode and MEI firmware.

So i flashed back the Gigabyte to the original last BIOS without any stupid mod and also flashed back the MEI firmware to the original one. I found i can't boot into Windows with the original bios version at all (even without any OC), it just reboots on loading screen, the same problem i had on the ASUS but this time also without any OC.

And here goes my theory; the original BIOS has an "older" CPU microcode and here is were i believe when you flash a BIOS with a newer microcode part of it also gets saved into the processor itself and you can't downgrade it from the processor. I flashed the Gigabyte with several flashing tools like Q-Flash, Etiflash, FTK/FPT trying to force a microcode downgrade.

When you are booting Windows If the microcode version on the motherboard BIOS and the processor matches then you are "fine".
If the microcode doesn't match, you are screwed = no windows booting under any circumstance.

Also the reason why i can't OC with the new microcode must be because even if it is newer it probably doesn't include the fixes / hacks to be able to overclock on H81 chipsets.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quetzalin*
> 
> I'm starting to believe the problems i'm having first with the ASUS H81M-C and now with the Gigabyte H81M-HD3 were caused because i used modded bioses where i updated the CPU microcode and MEI firmware. On both motherboards the first thing i did was to update to the latest BIOS using the modded bioses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a reminder if anyone wasn't following me, the problem i had with the Gigabyte is that i was able to change and save the OC settings on the bios but they weren't being applied, this happened with a modded bios with an updated microcode and MEI firmware.
> 
> So i flashed back the Gigabyte to the original last BIOS without any stupid mod and also flashed back the MEI firmware to the original one. I found i can't boot into Windows with the original bios version at all (even without any OC), it just reboots on loading screen, the same problem i had on the ASUS but this time also without any OC.
> 
> And here goes my theory; the original BIOS has an "older" CPU microcode and here is were i believe when you flash a BIOS with a newer microcode part of it also gets saved into the processor itself and you can't downgrade it from the processor. I flashed the Gigabyte with several flashing tools like Q-Flash, Etiflash, FTK/FPT trying to force a microcode downgrade.
> 
> When you are booting Windows If the microcode version on the motherboard BIOS and the processor matches then you are "fine".
> If the microcode doesn't match, you are screwed = no windows booting under any circumstance.
> 
> Also the reason why i can't OC with the new microcode must be because even if it is newer it probably doesn't include the fixes / hacks to be able to overclock on H81 chipsets.


I know these chips are not power hungry but could it be that the power delivery on that board is no conducive to overclocking that much. Looks like 2 phase VRM's where something like Z97 might have 6 phase like mine. I don't know so I am not judging, I just thought I would ask. I definitely don't know Intel overclocking that well yet.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> I appreciate your info on your worst chip being about as bad as my first chip lol. Reaffirms the idea that my chip is an OC'ing dud. I'm not just picking up the Z97 for the G3258, I have 2 GTX465 video cards I've been waiting to SLI and it's been part of my upgrade path all along. SO I'm not throwing money away for a few extra hundred mhz, but to accomodate for several other upgrades.


Incidentally, the one I posted was my first Pentium too. Oh well, rolleyes because I just told somebody to sell all the stuff he just got








That was a serious suggestion nonetheless.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Have you checked in "OC Settings" menu if you have as 1st option "advanced/simple", if so, select advanced and you may have access to dynamic/overriden/offset voltage settings that may helps to make vcore to be lowered at idle, also check the last option (cpu features) if you have enabled C1E and Cstates. Oh and i assume you have updated bios


Just went through the bios again and nothing I can do to lower cpu vcore at idle. I pm'd Dotbeta who has the same board and it is an issue with his as well. Im not to concerned about it atm because it Folds 24/7 anyway so I won't let it have a break


----------



## Jyve

OK so I finally installed my 3258 that I got at Fry's for 55 bucks. Here's where I am so far

Gigabyte z87n itx
2x4gb gskill sniper 1600
Antec Kuhler 620 w/ 2 noctuas in p/p

Cpu 45x
Uncore 40x
Vcore 1.35
Vrin 1.9

Boots Windows fine and am able to do standard htpc stuff. Running x264 stability test now and all is going OK so far. Temps are hovering in the low 70s. Considering this is in a small Antec isk600 case I'm pretty happy with those Temps. Idles about 40 though.

Edit: how many loops of x264 will get me through the night?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Do you guys know free games i could install in order to test and benchmark my rig ??


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Do you guys know free games i could install in order to test and benchmark my rig ??


Catzilla-http://www.catzilla.com/
3dmark11 Demo (Steam or downloaded version) http://www.3dmark.com/
Firestrike http://www.3dmark.com/
Unigine Heaven http://unigine.com/
Unigine Valley http://unigine.com/


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Do you guys know free *game*s i could install in order to test and benchmark my rig ??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xelectroxwolfx*
> 
> Catzilla-http://www.catzilla.com/
> 3dmark11 Demo (Steam or downloaded version) http://www.3dmark.com/
> Firestrike http://www.3dmark.com/
> Unigine Heaven http://unigine.com/
> Unigine Valley http://unigine.com/


I don't think there are free games which are demanding

Try to search Steam for demos of the latest games and recent games


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

My bad for not readding deeply enough. However here is a huge list of benchmarks with links that you can use. http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?id=6
http://www.guru3d.com/files/index.html
http://www.guru3d.com/files-categories/benchmarks-demos.html
http://www.guru3d.com/files-categories/game-demos.html


----------



## DotBeta

Thanks again to everyone that's been helpful in giving me advice on how to go about my G3258 OC







.

Tomorrow I'm going to be heading over to my retail store to pick up a Z97 mobo, I've been set on getting the ASUS Z97-A board but looking at their catalog they also have the Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H at the exact same price. This puts me in a pickle because now I'm unsure which board will be the better choice? From an aesthetic point of view I really love the look of the ASUS board with the light gold/bronze VRM heatsinks and yes even the brown pcb is cool with me. The Gigabyte on the other hand has a black pcb which is a plus but has gold heatsinks and ULTRA DURABLE written in as many places as possible, also I can't stand gold.

Granted I don't just buy a board because of it's aesthetics, I've been watching and reading reviews until I'm blue int he face on each board and am having a really hard time deciding so I wanted to get some of your opinions on which you think is better. My most important on my list is overclocking ability and features, second would be gaming "on wifi" and that's all I'll probably be using this rig for lol.

For the record the case I am using is a Fractal Define R4 windowed edition, so it's got a black and white theme going for it as it already is. I have 4 140mm fractal fans in it aside from the H60's 2 SP fans with white rings for a push-pull setup.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Thanks again to everyone that's been helpful in giving me advice on how to go about my G3258 OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to be heading over to my retail store to pick up a Z97 mobo, I've been set on getting the ASUS Z97-A board but looking at their catalog they also have the Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H at the exact same price. This puts me in a pickle because now I'm unsure which board will be the better choice? From an aesthetic point of view I really love the look of the ASUS board with the light gold/bronze VRM heatsinks and yes even the brown pcb is cool with me. The Gigabyte on the other hand has a black pcb which is a plus but has gold heatsinks and ULTRA DURABLE written in as many places as possible, also I can't stand gold.
> 
> Granted I don't just buy a board because of it's aesthetics, I've been watching and reading reviews until I'm blue int he face on each board and am having a really hard time deciding so I wanted to get some of your opinions on which you think is better. My most important on my list is overclocking ability and features, second would be gaming "on wifi" and that's all I'll probably be using this rig for lol.
> 
> For the record the case I am using is a Fractal Define R4 windowed edition, so it's got a black and white theme going for it as it already is. I have 4 140mm fractal fans in it aside from the H60's 2 SP fans with white rings for a push-pull setup.


ud5 is much superior mobo as far as features and power delivery. I like asus boards for thier fan control though.

Ether boards power deliver is overkill for the pentium so base it off the features/looks.


----------



## Jugurnot

If you like the black pcb look at some msi z97


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> ud5 is much superior mobo as far as features and power delivery. I like asus boards for thier fan control though.
> 
> Ether boards power deliver is overkill for the pentium so base it off the features/looks.


3 of my 4 fans are hooked up to 3 way speed switches on my case for 12v-7v-5v controls, the 4th fan is just running on full 12v at all times. I noticed the UD5H board has 2 cpu 4pin plugs right next to each other to accomodate heatsinks or coolers with 2 push-pull fan setups which I would definitely benefit from. And after watching the Z97-A reviews I cannot tell if the asus board has a similar 2 cpu fan layout like the GB board. WOuld I run into a problem with this or can 2 cpu fans be recognized on the asus board? I haven't upgraded in YEARS and i am amazed by the features provided on these new boards, blows my mind lol especially for them being entry level.

The gold on the GB board, things that make you go uugghhh. I wouldn't care of I didn't have a window, but I do.

EDIT: Oh it's a UD3H not UDH5H.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> If you like the black pcb look at some msi z97


I have been looking at the MSI boards but I am also not a fan of red and my retailer only has mATX MSI boards, I want to SLI so that's out of the question. AsRock has some nice black pcb/blue heatsink boards but my local retailer does not carry them either, so It's either the Z97-A or the Z97X-UD3H.


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

http://www.overclock.net/t/1516572/intel-hd-4600-oc-catzilla-allbenchmark-competition


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> 3 of my 4 fans are hooked up to 3 way speed switches on my case for 12v-7v-5v controls, the 4th fan is just running on full 12v at all times. I noticed the UD5H board has 2 cpu 4pin plugs right next to each other to accomodate heatsinks or coolers with 2 push-pull fan setups which I would definitely benefit from. And after watching the Z97-A reviews I cannot tell if the asus board has a similar 2 cpu fan layout like the GB board. WOuld I run into a problem with this or can 2 cpu fans be recognized on the asus board? I haven't upgraded in YEARS and i am amazed by the features provided on these new boards, blows my mind lol especially for them being entry level.
> 
> The gold on the GB board, things that make you go uugghhh. I wouldn't care of I didn't have a window, but I do.
> 
> EDIT: Oh it's a UD3H not UDH5H.
> I have been looking at the MSI boards but I am also not a fan of red and my retailer only has mATX MSI boards, I want to SLI so that's out of the question. AsRock has some nice black pcb/blue heatsink boards but my local retailer does not carry them either, so It's either the Z97-A or the Z97X-UD3H.


the fan software fan expert inside aisuite3 is nice. I have the z87 a (middle rig in sig).

I like having fan profiles I can load for benching, gaming or watching a movie in just a click.


----------



## buttcoco

I recently picked up the g3258 w/ the ASRock h97m pro4 from newegg combo deal.

I got the cpu to 4.5ghz at 1.25v stable but the problem is I cant get the ram to 1600mhz. CPUZ keeps saying its 1333mhz even if I change it in the BIOS to XMP 1.2.

For some reason I dont see XMP 1.3 but XMP 1.2 does say its 1600mhz.

The ram I got from a buddy who got the 12gb Corsair Dominator tripple channel, these

So I only have 3 sticks (6gb), would that be any reason the ram is running at 1333mhz and not 1600mhz?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttcoco*
> 
> So I only have 3 sticks (6gb), would that be any reason the ram is running at 1333mhz and not 1600mhz?


There is no mem OC on H and B chipsets. You need a Z board to run more than 1333!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> There is no mem OC on H and B chipsets. You need a Z board to run more than 1333!


my asrock h87 pro4 can run 1600mhz but thats it.

The msi h81 p33 I set up was stuck at 1300mhz as described.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> my asrock h87 pro4 can run 1600mhz but thats it.


Interesting. The Pentium IMC is specced at 1333, so technically, 1600 would be overclocking already. Feels funny to mention 1600 and overclocking in one sentence though









Never owned a H board, so you probably know better than me


----------



## robbo2

These chips are heaps of fun. Shame so many of them are complete junk.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Interesting. The Pentium IMC is specced at 1333, so technically, 1600 would be overclocking already. Feels funny to mention 1600 and overclocking in one sentence though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never owned a H board, so you probably know better than me


Your right though it does boot up at 1300mhz. It will allow selecting the xmp profile or manually selecting 1600mhz though.


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> These chips are heaps of fun. Shame so many of them are complete junk.


You could totally hit 7ghz with that chip, disable hyperthreading, increase voltage just a little more, disable one core. You dont need it to be 100% rock solid stable. Thats crazy that it was!! lol


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xelectroxwolfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> These chips are heaps of fun. Shame so many of them are complete junk.
> 
> *snip
> 
> 
> 
> You could totally hit 7ghz with that chip, disable hyperthreading, increase voltage just a little more, disable one core. You dont need it to be 100% rock solid stable. Thats crazy that it was!! lol
Click to expand...

unfortunately no.. there will likely be no 7ghz Pentium. As Robbo stated.. most are junk. A chip that can do 6.1 through 32m is hard enough to find... let alone one that will go any faster.

IMO - if the cores are crap, no amount of disabling threads is going help more speed..

@ robbo - that your backup chip from MOA?


----------



## DotBeta

Fill my eyes, with that double vision @[email protected]



Instead of outright buying a new board today I decided to upgrade my ram from 2gb pc1333 to 8gb pc1600, and also pick up another G3258 XD. I'll pick up the Z board next week.



Old chip is on the left, new chip is on the right. Note the old chip was made in Malaysia and the new chip is made in Costa Rica, I'm hoping I'll have better luck with this new chip but it's all up to the cpu gods. Please let me win this lottery. I'll be updating shortly with before and after HWInfo on each chip.


----------



## DotBeta

old chip HWInfo:



New chip HWInfo:










old chip stock vid = 1.090

new chip stock vid = 1.017

Well, it's lower so that's good lol. Time to OC and see where I can get this chip. Do you think this is a good stock VID for this chip compared to the old one?


----------



## aerotracks

looks good


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> looks good


Quick and dirty overclock, 1st run set multiplier to x45, VCCIN to 1.9 and Vcore to 1.3 running stable after 30 min of AIDA64 FPU stress test with a top temp of 77c. I think I got a good one XD, time to sip on some ice tea







.

Lets see how low I can set the voltages now, needless to say I am very pleased with the results. SO... Mr. dud chip I think you need a delidding, for science, you monster.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Quick and dirty overclock, 1st run set multiplier to x45, VCCIN to 1.9 and Vcore to 1.3 running stable after 30 min of AIDA64 FPU stress test with a top temp of 77c. I think I got a good one XD, time to sip on some ice tea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Lets see how low I can set the voltages now, needless to say I am very pleased with the results. SO... Mr. dud chip I think you need a delidding, for science, you monster.


This looks alot better than your first one. Congrats


----------



## Jyve

I'm curious. I know usually the lower the stock vid is typically the better overclocker you have. What's the lowest stock vid anyone's seen. Do they come in under 1v at all? I forgot to check mine before overclocking it. Mines running at 4.5 @ 1.35 x264 stable though the temps can get a little toasty hovering around 80. This is stuffed in a small itx shoebox on a not very effective Antec Kuhler 620 with a pair of the quiet noctua nf-s12a case fans.

Yes, I know, the static pressure fans would be significantly better but I want silence as this is an htpc.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I'm curious. I know usually the lower the stock vid is typically the better overclocker you have. What's the lowest stock vid anyone's seen. Do they come in under 1v at all? I forgot to check mine before overclocking it. Mines running at 4.5 @ 1.35 x264 stable though the temps can get a little toasty hovering around 80. This is stuffed in a small itx shoebox on a not very effective Antec Kuhler 620 with a pair of the quiet noctua nf-s12a case fans.
> 
> Yes, I know, the static pressure fans would be significantly better but I want silence as this is an htpc.


I saw a couple of Haswell quads doing just under 1 volt. I myself at one time had 4 4770k's and the lower vid on those resulted in a higher clock speed....but I had 3 4790k's and the higher vid out of the bunch was the better overclocker. Probably vary from model to model but who know's really.

My G3258 is 1.090 stock vid, and tops out at 4.5 @ 1.310v. Been running though 4.4 @ 1.260v non stop folding.


----------



## DotBeta

For the record I'm running at 4.7ghz right now on 1.9vccin and 1.35 vcore. Ran AIDA64 FPU stress test for 1/2 hr. with temps of 80c constant as well as playing a couple of games in the high 60's, low 70c's . While I'll set it back to 4.5ghz because I'm not trying to go crazy I'm amazed by the difference in performance between the 2 chips, I guess I got lucky with this new chip? Needless to say it destroy's my old chip, period.

About to run x264 for reassurance and a few other stress test for the heck of it, all I've got to say is it's not the board, but the chip that defines the limits. I'm glad I went the route I did or else I'de be dealing with crappy OC numbers on the ASUS Z97 board.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> For the record I'm running at 4.7ghz right now on 1.9vccin and 1.35 vcore. Ran AIDA64 FPU stress test for 1/2 hr. with temps of 80c constant as well as playing a couple of games in the low 70c's . While I'll set it back to 4.5ghz because i'm not trying to go crazy I'm amazed by the difference in performance between the 2 chips, I guess I got lucky with this new chip?


The cpu lottery gods owed you this one


----------



## Jyve

FYI. My 4.5/1.35v/1.9v is a Costa Rica chip as well.

Got 4.4 @1.30 but bumping up to 4.5 got a bios error so just jacked it up to 1.35 and all is well again.


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> For the record I'm running at 4.7ghz right now on 1.9vccin and 1.35 vcore. Ran AIDA64 FPU stress test for 1/2 hr. with temps of 80c constant as well as playing a couple of games in the high 60's, low 70c's . While I'll set it back to 4.5ghz because I'm not trying to go crazy I'm amazed by the difference in performance between the 2 chips, I guess I got lucky with this new chip? Needless to say it destroy's my old chip, period.
> 
> About to run x264 for reassurance and a few other stress test for the heck of it, all I've got to say is it's not the board, but the chip that defines the limits. I'm glad I went the route I did or else I'de be dealing with crappy OC numbers on the ASUS Z97 board.


congrats!! from the sample i've seen the Costa Rica chips generally o/c better than the Malaysia batches.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> For the record I'm running at 4.7ghz right now on 1.9vccin and 1.35 vcore. Ran AIDA64 FPU stress test for 1/2 hr. with temps of 80c constant as well as playing a couple of games in the high 60's, low 70c's . While I'll set it back to 4.5ghz because I'm not trying to go crazy I'm amazed by the difference in performance between the 2 chips, I guess I got lucky with this new chip? Needless to say it destroy's my old chip, period.
> 
> About to run x264 for reassurance and a few other stress test for the heck of it, all I've got to say is it's not the board, but the chip that defines the limits. I'm glad I went the route I did or else I'de be dealing with crappy OC numbers on the ASUS Z97 board.


Congrats! With your second chip you are where I am after 9 of them


----------



## abctoz

what do you plan to do with the rest of the 8 chips


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> what do you plan to do with the rest of the 8 chips


I didn't order 8 at once







Sell a couple, buy a couple new ones. And so on. That takes some time, of course.


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> unfortunately no.. there will likely be no 7ghz Pentium. As Robbo stated.. most are junk. A chip that can do 6.1 through 32m is hard enough to find... let alone one that will go any faster.
> 
> IMO - if the cores are crap, no amount of disabling threads is going help more speed..
> 
> @ robbo - that your backup chip from MOA?


well thats too bad







, good job anyhow guys!


----------



## floodo1

I've been running my 3258 at 4.4 (44x100) and 4.0 (40x100) at 1.2v totally stable in apps and games (and random aida64 stress testing) no problem. I have it in a corsair 250d with h100i permanently in quiet mode and it idles right at 40degC and under load it's usually under 60degC (depending on GPU load / heat)




































Just thought i'd throw it out there that you don't necessarily need 1.3v+ to be in the mid 4 ghz range







I figure with voltage this low I might not even bother to try and get that last <10% of clock speed









Gotta say, for only having 2 cores and no hyperthreading and being so cheap this thing is awesome!


----------



## buttcoco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> my asrock h87 pro4 can run 1600mhz but thats it.
> 
> The msi h81 p33 I set up was stuck at 1300mhz as described.


What settings did you use? Do you mind taking a screen shoot ?







thx

EDIT: my 3258 also made in costa rica


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> @ robbo - that your backup chip from MOA?


Nah dude, that was my best chip. Went through quite a few. So many of them suffered from the random shutdown bug.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *floodo1*
> 
> I've been running my 3258 at 4.4 (44x100) and 4.0 (40x100) at 1.2v totally stable in apps and games (and random aida64 stress testing) no problem. I have it in a corsair 250d with h100i permanently in quiet mode and it idles right at 40degC and under load it's usually under 60degC (depending on GPU load / heat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought i'd throw it out there that you don't necessarily need 1.3v+ to be in the mid 4 ghz range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figure with voltage this low I might not even bother to try and get that last <10% of clock speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say, for only having 2 cores and no hyperthreading and being so cheap this thing is awesome!


I'm happy to see idling at 40 isn't so far out of wack in an itx case. Was a bit concerned but not enough to reseat the chip. Your load temps are a full 20 under mine but then again you're running double the rad size and a full .15 and 100mhz less than me so I guess I'm about where I need to be.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

cs:go inferno 1920*1080 stats added : http://www.overclock.net/t/1500524/intel-pentium-g3258-performance-and-owners-thread/1640#post_22937317


----------



## Jyve

Why did you set the textures and effects to med? Seems like the setup would be more than capable of playing on high.

I played cs way back in the day. Like so far back it was still just a mod in beta.

Do the medium settings really give you that big a difference in reactions?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttcoco*
> 
> What settings did you use? Do you mind taking a screen shoot ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx
> 
> EDIT: my 3258 also made in costa rica


are you asking for a screenie from my asrock h87 pro4? The msi board I mentioned was for a client.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

That's what raptr software says for performances settings, and when i set them both on high, fpt are at 180-220.


----------



## IMI4tth3w

hey guys quick question.

set up a new pc for a friend of mine with the g3258 and a gigabyte GA-B85M-DS3H board. at 4.2 it wouldn't even show bios. at 4.0 and 3.9 it would freeze just booting into windows. at 3.8 it would crash on programs as simple as spotify.

he said hes not having any problems with 3.6 but that has yet to be tested. cooling is stock.

part list here here: http://pcpartpicker.com/b/F3RG3C

the voltage as far as i know was unchanged as its set to 1.195v from the factory. all that was changed was the multiplier. worst overclocking g3258? i feel like the mobo is showing its price.. didn't find any bios update info at gigabyte either.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> hey guys quick question.
> 
> set up a new pc for a friend of mine with the g3258 and a gigabyte GA-B85M-DS3H board. at 4.2 it wouldn't even show bios. at 4.0 and 3.9 it would freeze just booting into windows. at 3.8 it would crash on programs as simple as spotify.
> 
> he said hes not having any problems with 3.6 but that has yet to be tested. cooling is stock.
> 
> part list here here: http://pcpartpicker.com/b/F3RG3C
> 
> the voltage as far as i know was unchanged as its set to 1.195v from the factory. all that was changed was the multiplier. worst overclocking g3258? i feel like the mobo is showing its price.. didn't find any bios update info at gigabyte either.


Sounds like that G3258 is garbage. Maybe send it back and try another one. 1.195v at 3.6 is alot.


----------



## buttcoco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> are you asking for a screenie from my asrock h87 pro4? The msi board I mentioned was for a client.


Yes please, the asrock h87 pro. I have the h97m pro4 but still cant get the ram to 1600mhz, I'm not sure if I have the correct settings or not.
Although I do see the XMP 1.2 but I dont see 1.3. In the bios it says 1600mhz if I'm using the 1.2 XMP preset but still shows up at 1333mhz when it boots up to Windows.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttcoco*
> 
> Yes please, the asrock h87 pro. I have the h97m pro4 but still cant get the ram to 1600mhz, I'm not sure if I have the correct settings or not.
> Although I do see the XMP 1.2 but I dont see 1.3. In the bios it says 1600mhz if I'm using the 1.2 XMP preset but still shows up at 1333mhz when it boots up to Windows.


there is nothing special about the settings. I have ran 3 different types of ram in there and it always hit 1600mhz. My 2400mhz was also only able to hit 1600.



Sorry for potato like quality but most those settings are on auto. I just select 1600mhz and put the voltage to 1.65v. Thats it.


----------



## Jyve

Can you manually set the divider or have you tried that and its not sticking.


----------



## buttcoco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> there is nothing special about the settings. I have ran 3 different types of ram in there and it always hit 1600mhz. My 2400mhz was also only able to hit 1600.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for potato like quality but most those settings are on auto. I just select 1600mhz and put the voltage to 1.65v. Thats it.


hmmm where it says 1600, mines only has the option for 1400 as the highest. dammit lol

EDIT: I just tried to set the Dram Voltage to 1.65 and it would boot up.







I've set everything back to default. Clock is at 3.2ghz still wouldnt boot up. Only way to get it to boot back up to Windows was to set the DRAM volt back to AUTO. .

Dam I'm out of ideas


----------



## xeroaura

I posted about the 1400Mhz thing here. Seems like if you OC on Asrock h81m-hds, you can't get the ram past 1400Mhz. However, it goes up way farther if you don't. Asrock support didn't help much







Said Pentium only goes up to 1333Mhz anyways.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1516064/basic-ram-questions


----------



## buttcoco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeroaura*
> 
> I posted about the 1400Mhz thing here. Seems like if you OC on Asrock h81m-hds, you can't get the ram past 1400Mhz. However, it goes up way farther if you don't. Asrock support didn't help much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said Pentium only goes up to 1333Mhz anyways.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1516064/basic-ram-questions


dam i'm in the same boat







.. its bugging the hell out of me. Because the mobo's box says it supports 1600mhz. But the g3258 doesnt, which make it more confusing when others have gotten theirs to 1600mhz...


----------



## xeroaura

If you set the g3258 to stock everything, apparently you can reach 1600Mhz. At this point, I just left it at 1333 instead... The 67Mhz isn't going to do much


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttcoco*
> 
> dam i'm in the same boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. its bugging the hell out of me. Because the mobo's box says it supports 1600mhz. But the g3258 doesnt, which make it more confusing when others have gotten theirs to 1600mhz...


for the record thats a 4670k in my asrock h87 pro4. Which is probably why it can do 1600mhz.


----------



## Jugurnot

Wait a minute.... could setting my ram to 1600mhz via xmp be causing my instability?

I didnt realize it only handles 1333

I have a z97m gaming btw


----------



## delgon

Ye. It can. I had a lot of instability with 1600 ram. 1333 is nice for this chim and honestly difference between 1600 and 1333 when you OC timings is zero xD


----------



## Jyve

I suppose it's the same with overclocking the frequency on the chip. Luck of the draw on being able to hit 1600 on memory. Funny that when I installed my cpu it defaulted to 1600 when on auto. Now I know you all are talking about the asrock h81 and I'm running a gigabyte z87. Not sure if this makes a difference.


----------



## delgon

I have maximus 7 hero (97z) and still have problem with 1600 and my cpu oc


----------



## phantommaggot

Hey guys.
I've been steadily raising the numbers on my g3258.
Right now I'm sitting at 4500 MHz @ 1.33 volts.
That seems a little high voltage wise doesn't it?
After reading the last page I may try setting my ram back to 1600 and going from there.
All I've really changed in bios are the voltage settings for the cpu and the multiplier. Everything else is on auto.

Also, Should my cpu multiplier be the same as my cache multiplier, or could I leave the cache multiplier at like 44 and bump the cpu up?
I'd really like to het 4600 maybe 4700
I was running pretty stable at 4600 but my voltage was 1.4 -_-

Here's my hardware list
PCPartPicker part list

*CPU:* Intel Pentium G3258 3.2GHz Dual-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
*Thermal Compound:* Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme 3.5g Thermal Paste
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z97M OC Formula Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
*Storage:* Plextor M6e 256GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold S 750W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I suppose it's the same with overclocking the frequency on the chip. Luck of the draw on being able to hit 1600 on memory. Funny that when I installed my cpu it defaulted to 1600 when on auto. Now I know you all are talking about the asrock h81 and I'm running a gigabyte z87. Not sure if this makes a difference.


Even though IMC is specced only at 1333, all Pentiums I've had did 2666 CL10 no problem. Even the ones having trouble reaching 4.2 at 1.3V.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I suppose it's the same with overclocking the frequency on the chip. Luck of the draw on being able to hit 1600 on memory. Funny that when I installed my cpu it defaulted to 1600 when on auto. Now I know you all are talking about the asrock h81 and I'm running a gigabyte z87. Not sure if this makes a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though IMC is specced only at 1333, all Pentiums I've had did 2666 CL10 no problem. Even the ones having trouble reaching 4.2 at 1.3V.
Click to expand...

i have had no problems out of the IMC either. But we could just be lucky.


----------



## Lantian

well i got mine running @4,7 core, 4,2 uncore and with 1866 cl10 no problem, don't se any reason why 1600 could be a problem for these chips


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Some motherboards just don't allow those settings.


----------



## unclewebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> well i got mine running @4,7 core, 4,2 uncore and with 1866 cl10 no problem,


Can someone post some screenshots of this? How about run 3 instances of CPU-Z side by side that show the CPU tab, the Mainboard tab and the Memory tab. It would be great to know what boards and what chipset supports this feature and which ones don't.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> well i got mine running @4,7 core, 4,2 uncore and with 1866 cl10 no problem,
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone post some screenshots of this? How about run 3 instances of CPU-Z side by side that show the CPU tab, the Mainboard tab and the Memory tab. It would be great to know what boards and what chipset supports this feature and which ones don't.
Click to expand...

Dont know it this will do since it is just a bench on Ln2


----------



## unclewebb

Thanks stubass. That's exactly what I was looking for. The Gigabyte Z97 just moved to the top of my shopping list.


----------



## Lantian

here you go


----------



## remixedMind

today i decided to test bf4 whit win 8.1, so i made a custom iso whit all the crap removed and i was surprised how the game was running. when using win7 i get some bad fps drops from time time and my average was around 65, now i get avg of 75/80 and min of 60 that was on paracel storm on other maps i get even more. i didnt have a problem on my i5 4570 whit windows 7, will stick to 8.1 for couple of mounts till i get broadwell then maybe ill go back to 7


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> today i decided to test bf4 whit win 8.1, so i made a custom iso whit all the crap removed and i was surprised how the game was running. when using win7 i get some bad fps drops from time time and my average was around 65, now i get avg of 75/80 and min of 60 that was on paracel storm on other maps i get even more. i didnt have a problem on my i5 4570 whit windows 7, will stick to 8.1 for couple of mounts till i get broadwell then maybe ill go back to 7


A custom iso of win 8.1 is what you mean right? I may be tempted to try this


----------



## remixedMind

yes. using winreducer8, i did it whit 7 2/3 years ago removing all the stuff i dont need
edit: just did an update and the screen is black no desktop







i read its a known bug, gonna do a reset and never update


----------



## Xeddicus

Anyone have Asrock's Z97 Anniversay board and try their automatic overclock (P on boot)? What settings does it use on 4.2Ghz?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> well i got mine running @4,7 core, 4,2 uncore and with 1866 cl10 no problem, don't se any reason why 1600 could be a problem for these chips


Mine runs 47, 42, 2400mhz there's no ram limitation to speak of .


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttcoco*
> 
> Yes please, the asrock h87 pro. I have the h97m pro4 but still cant get the ram to 1600mhz, I'm not sure if I have the correct settings or not.
> Although I do see the XMP 1.2 but I dont see 1.3. In the bios it says 1600mhz if I'm using the 1.2 XMP preset but still shows up at 1333mhz when it boots up to Windows.


Did you update your bios..


----------



## buttcoco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Did you update your bios..


Yeah, most recent is 1.20 firmware for the h97m pro4. I had to in order to OC the 3258. I did some more reading and few sites stated that OC'ing the 3258 reduces it ram speed?

Not sure if its true but I cant change my DRAM voltage


----------



## dxt55

Just curious if there is a formula for determining how much vIN is needed with the vCore and vRing that's being used?

On my G3258 4.3Ghz @ 1.2v, uncore 4Ghz @ 1.075v, I'm using vIN 1.724v. Getting annoying having to stress test multiple different variables + RAM.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dxt55*
> 
> Getting annoying having to stress test multiple different variables + RAM.


Welcome to Haswell


----------



## dxt55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeroaura*
> 
> I posted about the 1400Mhz thing here. Seems like if you OC on Asrock h81m-hds, you can't get the ram past 1400Mhz. However, it goes up way farther if you don't. Asrock support didn't help much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said Pentium only goes up to 1333Mhz anyways.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1516064/basic-ram-questions


None of the H81 and B85 chipset MSI and Gigabyte motherboards I've used can go past 1400Mhz when running the G3258 (when overclocked at least). I always assumed you needed a Z-series chipset to go past 1400Mhz when overclocking the G3258. Non-z series chipsets also apparently disable adaptive voltage when overclocking.


----------



## dxt55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> hey guys quick question.
> 
> set up a new pc for a friend of mine with the g3258 and a gigabyte GA-B85M-DS3H board. at 4.2 it wouldn't even show bios. at 4.0 and 3.9 it would freeze just booting into windows. at 3.8 it would crash on programs as simple as spotify.
> 
> he said hes not having any problems with 3.6 but that has yet to be tested. cooling is stock.
> 
> part list here here: http://pcpartpicker.com/b/F3RG3C
> 
> the voltage as far as i know was unchanged as its set to 1.195v from the factory. all that was changed was the multiplier. worst overclocking g3258? i feel like the mobo is showing its price.. didn't find any bios update info at gigabyte either.


I'm running the same Gigabyte board, and have my G3258 @ 4.3Ghz with 1.2v (left on AUTO. This board won't go past 1.2v with this chip anyways).

Latest BIOS is F6, available on Gigabyte's site.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dxt55*
> 
> None of the H81 and B85 chipset MSI and Gigabyte motherboards I've used can go past 1400Mhz when running the G3258 (when overclocked at least). I always assumed you needed a Z-series chipset to go past 1400Mhz when overclocking the G3258. Non-z series chipsets also apparently disable adaptive voltage when overclocking.


I don't think that's a HARD limitation of h81 b85..

It depends on the board... because if you look at some of the fancier b85 boards.. the layout and stuff is identical to the z9 counterpart..

I'd assume those boards will probably have more complete overclocking features..

The issue now is that there's no motivation for manufacturers to retune all their bios to support the anniversary g3258 outta no where.


----------



## DotBeta

Woke up very early this morning with nothing to do, so i went ahead and delidded the dud chip :



Went with the razorblade method took about a minute with the help of a hair dryer. Lapped the IHS with a grey scotchbright pad then used buffing compound to get it to an a mirror finish, inside of IHS is also polished











I'm thinking of doing a direct dye mount on it and seeing how much cooler it runs for the heck of it. Can i use clear nail polish to seal the vrms? And would AS5 work between dye and waterblock?

Soon I'll delid my good chip with a vise, between clp and clu which is better? Im savinh the polished ihs to put on the good chip but Im not planning on regluing it. Does it matter if the edges on top of the ihs are barely showing copper? Must have been from the scotch bright pad, the surface itself is good though


----------



## Dyaems

I haven't read the whole thread _yet_, but does the G3258 work OC-wise when installed on an Asus H81M-E after a bios update? Also, do I need to install small heatsinks/heatspreaders on the VRMs, or just have a decent cooling setup?

Thanks!


----------



## phantommaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Woke up very early this morning with nothing to do, so i went ahead and delidded the dud chip :
> 
> 
> 
> Went with the razorblade method took about a minute with the help of a hair dryer. Lapped the IHS with a grey scotchbright pad then used buffing compound to get it to an a mirror finish, inside of IHS is also polished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a direct dye mount on it and seeing how much cooler it runs for the heck of it. Can i use clear nail polish to seal the vrms? And would AS5 work between dye and waterblock?
> 
> Soon I'll delid my good chip with a vise, between clp and clu which is better? Im savinh the polished ihs to put on the good chip but Im not planning on regluing it. Does it matter if the edges on top of the ihs are barely showing copper? Must have been from the scotch bright pad, the surface itself is good though


I want to do this to mine.
I think it may be a dud as well. I'm 1.35 volts to hold 4.5GHz and I don't consider it reliable. It's not really a temp issue, any time mine blue screens the temps don't clear 70.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Woke up very early this morning with nothing to do, so i went ahead and delidded the dud chip :
> 
> 
> 
> Went with the razorblade method took about a minute with the help of a hair dryer. Lapped the IHS with a grey scotchbright pad then used buffing compound to get it to an a mirror finish, inside of IHS is also polished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a direct dye mount on it and seeing how much cooler it runs for the heck of it. Can i use clear nail polish to seal the vrms? And would AS5 work between dye and waterblock?
> 
> Soon I'll delid my good chip with a vise, between clp and clu which is better? Im savinh the polished ihs to put on the good chip but Im not planning on regluing it. Does it matter if the edges on top of the ihs are barely showing copper? Must have been from the scotch bright pad, the surface itself is good though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Woke up very early this morning with nothing to do, so i went ahead and delidded the dud chip :
> 
> 
> 
> Went with the razorblade method took about a minute with the help of a hair dryer. Lapped the IHS with a grey scotchbright pad then used buffing compound to get it to an a mirror finish, inside of IHS is also polished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a direct dye mount on it and seeing how much cooler it runs for the heck of it. Can i use clear nail polish to seal the vrms? And would AS5 work between dye and waterblock?
> 
> Soon I'll delid my good chip with a vise, between clp and clu which is better? Im savinh the polished ihs to put on the good chip but Im not planning on regluing it. Does it matter if the edges on top of the ihs are barely showing copper? Must have been from the scotch bright pad, the surface itself is good though


Nice clean delid. I would relap that IHS the proper way though and not use any buffing compounds as it would interfere with thermal transfer from what I understand.... Yes you should see copper on all four corners of the IHS as lapping should result a nearly perfect flat surface. Lapping is meant to create two flatter surfaces to leave less gap as compared to concave/convex IHS from the factory. In the end you can make it as shiny as you want but if it is still an uneven surface, then the only thing you did was make it shiny and not help in the effort to drop temps...


----------



## bigdmcc

These are a devil's canyon cpu right? Aren't they suposed to have better compound from manufacturing than other chips? Is the delid worth it on these? I'll do mine if it's worth it, my b85 mobo seems to be the weak spot right now, 3.8 stable is the best i can do, heat is no problem.
Anybody else getting stuck this low? I'm contemplating buying a z97 board but only if it's gonna get me to where I can run around 4.4-4.5 24.7.365.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdmcc*
> 
> These are a devil's canyon cpu right? Aren't they suposed to have better compound from manufacturing than other chips? Is the delid worth it on these? I'll do mine if it's worth it, my b85 mobo seems to be the weak spot right now, 3.8 stable is the best i can do, heat is no problem.
> Anybody else getting stuck this low? I'm contemplating buying a z97 board but only if it's gonna get me to where I can run around 4.4-4.5 24.7.365.


The G3258 came out right around the time of The Devil's Canyon, but actually Intel calls it The Pentium 20th Anniversary Edition. The z97 has much better power delivery options, which might make your cpu better.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> The G3258 came out right around the time of The Devil's Canyon, but actually Intel calls it The Pentium 20th Anniversary Edition. The z97 has much better power delivery options, which might make your cpu better.


actually gigabyte took a big step backwards with power delivery.

The ud3h z87 is 8 true phases. With z97 u have to get gaming 5 or ud5 to get that good.

The midrange boards kinda stepped back. The msi gaming boards are not fully digital. They are digital/analog hybrid.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> actually gigabyte took a big step backwards with power delivery.
> 
> The ud3h z87 is 8 true phases. With z97 u have to get gaming 5 or ud5 to get that good.
> 
> The midrange boards kinda stepped back. The msi gaming boards are not fully digital. They are digital/analog hybrid.


Thanks for clarification


----------



## bigdmcc

I'm thinking of the ASROCK Z97M OC. http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z97M%20OC%20Formula/

Seems like a good board, 8 power phases. No idea the quality of them.

Like I said the goal is to run 4.4+ 24/7. Think that board is a good choice or do I need to step it up to something more high end?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdmcc*
> 
> I'm thinking of the ASROCK Z97M OC. http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z97M%20OC%20Formula/
> 
> Seems like a good board, 8 power phases. No idea the quality of them.
> 
> Like I said the goal is to run 4.4+ 24/7. Think that board is a good choice or do I need to step it up to something more high end?


thats a good mobo power delivery wise. Its 6 true digital phases but with doublers to 12 phase.


----------



## phantommaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdmcc*
> 
> I'm thinking of the ASROCK Z97M OC. http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z97M%20OC%20Formula/
> 
> Seems like a good board, 8 power phases. No idea the quality of them.
> 
> Like I said the goal is to run 4.4+ 24/7. Think that board is a good choice or do I need to step it up to something more high end?


That's what I've got.
It seems great so far.


----------



## aerotracks

The Z87M OCF is a better choice than the Z97M OCF in pretty much every regard. Went from a digital VRM design to analog/hybrid. The Z97M doesn't even have a Q Code display, so you wouldn't know why your overclock fails.

You only get that killer crap network chip instead of the Intel NIC that used to be on the Z87M. Going online with a fresh Windows installation? Nope. Download that driver first on another machine, put it on a pen drive and install. Or travel back in time to 1999 and put the driver disc in your then-existant optical drive.

It also omits the Display Port that used to be present, so driving a 1440p display over IGP? Out of luck.

Speaking of RAM slots, both the Z97 and Z97M OCF force you to remove the graphics card if you want to switch memory. If you're using water-cooling like me (and switch kits frequently), that's a big pain in the neck.
On the Z87M, no big deal. Single sided latches, swapping mems with graphics card installed no trouble.

Seems like so many problems were already solved, but made an issue again this gen.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I haven't read the whole thread _yet_, but does the G3258 work OC-wise when installed on an Asus H81M-E after a bios update? Also, do I need to install small heatsinks/heatspreaders on the VRMs, or just have a decent cooling setup?
> 
> Thanks!


I really don't see how you're going to sink that board's vrm.. there's just no easy way to apply big pieces..

As long as you're not pushing it super hard for 24/7, you should be ok all the way up to 100 watts... much more... you'd be running lean.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> The Z87M OCF is a better choice than the Z97M OCF in pretty much every regard. Went from a digital VRM design to analog/hybrid. The Z97M doesn't even have a Q Code display, so you wouldn't know why your overclock fails.
> 
> You only get that killer crap network chip instead of the Intel NIC that used to be on the Z87M. Going online with a fresh Windows installation? Nope. Download that driver first on another machine, put it on a pen drive and install. Or travel back in time to 1999 and put the driver disc in your then-existant optical drive.
> 
> It also omits the Display Port that used to be present, so driving a 1440p display over IGP? Out of luck.
> 
> Speaking of RAM slots, both the Z97 and Z97M OCF force you to remove the graphics card if you want to switch memory. If you're using water-cooling like me (and switch kits frequently), that's a big pain in the neck.
> On the Z87M, no big deal. Single sided latches, swapping mems with graphics card installed no trouble.
> 
> Seems like so many problems were already solved, but made an issue again this gen.


Damm, so Z97 is a straight up downgrade from Z87? I was thinking of switching to Z97 if Broadwell was something special but probably not now.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Damm, so Z97 is a straight up downgrade from Z87? I was thinking of switching to Z97 if Broadwell was something special but probably not now.


i do not think there will be a 4.0/4.4ghz i7 on broadwell release.

Evey die shrink takes away oc overhead too.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Damm, so Z97 is a straight up downgrade from Z87? I was thinking of switching to Z97 if Broadwell was something special but probably not now.


Well I still like the big Z97 OCF (I own it).. but the Z97M in my opinion doesn't deserve the overclocking in its name.

So deciding on a mATX board, I went with a used Z87M, which has been working great for me - I'm able to dial in the same voltages on the Z87M as on the big Z97 OCF.

The Z87M actually is the board I tested all my G3258 on.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Well I still like the big Z97 OCF (I own it).. but the Z97M in my opinion doesn't deserve the overclocking in its name.
> 
> So deciding on a mATX board, I went with a used Z87M, which has been working great for me - I'm able to dial in the same voltages on the Z87M as on the big Z97 OCF.
> 
> The Z87M actually is the board I tested all my G3258 on.


with haswell it mostly the cpu.

The difference in one "z" mobo to another is rarely ever even 100mhz or .020 less vcore for same clocks.

I dont much experience with asrock. My h87 pro4 has been decent though.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i do not think there will be a 4.0/4.4ghz i7 on broadwell release.
> 
> Evey die shrink takes away oc overhead too.


OK gotcha. Probably run what I got for a while.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Well I still like the big Z97 OCF (I own it).. but the Z97M in my opinion doesn't deserve the overclocking in its name.
> 
> So deciding on a mATX board, I went with a used Z87M, which has been working great for me - I'm able to dial in the same voltages on the Z87M as on the big Z97 OCF.
> 
> The Z87M actually is the board I tested all my G3258 on.


For $70, the G3258 is pretty fun to kick around though.


----------



## bigdmcc

So z87m for the win? I'm gonna get a new board, 3.8GHz out of this chip is just not enough of an overclock to see real performance gains over stock, and a 600MHz overclock is weak. My old 478 pin Prescott Pentium was 3Ghz stock and its been running at 4.0Ghz for about a decade now, still runs great.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> I really don't see how you're going to sink that board's vrm.. there's just no easy way to apply big pieces..
> 
> As long as you're not pushing it super hard for 24/7, you should be ok all the way up to 100 watts... much more... you'd be running lean.


Thanks, so the Asus H81M-E would work for the G3258? I searched around the web and there was some people who used the board, I just want a confirmation of some sorts. About the VRM, I was thinking to put those small RAM heatsink on top of the VRM because I have alot of those. Athough I'm not sure if doing that will improve anything at all.

I would probably run it at least 4.0ghz depending on how the chip will push through. I will also be using a Cryorig C1 for the CPU cooler so that the fan will also blow air on the VRM area.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Thanks, so the Asus H81M-E would work for the G3258? I searched around the web and there was some people who used the board, I just want a confirmation of some sorts. About the VRM, I was thinking to put those small RAM heatsink on top of the VRM because I have alot of those. Athough I'm not sure if doing that will improve anything at all.
> 
> I would probably run it at least 4.0ghz depending on how the chip will push through. I will also be using a Cryorig C1 for the CPU cooler so that the fan will also blow air on the VRM area.


that board should get u 4ghz pretty easy. My asrock h87 pro4 has pitiful 4 phase no doublers and it hold 4.2 on a 4670k.

I had to get some airflow on the vrms is all.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> that board should get u 4ghz pretty easy. My asrock h87 pro4 has pitiful 4 phase no doublers and it hold 4.2 on a 4670k.
> 
> I had to get some airflow on the vrms is all.


Cool, thanks! Will report again here when I get my hands on a G3258


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdmcc*
> 
> So z87m for the win?


For sure







, if you can get a good deal on a used one, even better.


----------



## delgon

Ehhh. BSOD after 8h







while 25th run of x264 on high







and what now







Do you guys think it will be ok if i just play game sometimes? i think 8h is pretty long for this purpose


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> Ehhh. BSOD after 8h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while 25th run of x264 on high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think it will be ok if i just play game sometimes? i think 8h is pretty long for this purpose


In my experience (with a 4770k), if one's settings is not stable while stressing using x264, then definitely that settings will crash while gaming. I had _a lot_ of times where I thought my settings was good because stressing using x264 was "stable", running them for at least 50 loops, only leading to random BSODs while gaming, asking for more vCore.

Whats your cache? Maybe you want to tone that down and see if it will help, then lower the voltage by a bit after finding out if lowering the cache makes your settings stable.

Or just post your settings! (did not backread so I am doing it now to see if you posted your settings)

EDIT: After backreading, I found one of your posts--
Quote:


> I can run x264 for 14h and its still runing so i think its stable. Max temps are 61/59


So which is which


----------



## IOWA

I have some problems here.

Config is g3258 (batch L421B772), it is the second one I have and it is total crap. I try to explain: to reach 4.5GHz i have to go as high as 1.37\1.4V!!

I have a good air cooler, temps around 35°C, i can also put a pelt on it and stay around -10 but there is no cold scaling, nothing.
The mobo is Gigabyte z97X-OC-FORCE, 4gb single channel vengeance 1866, HD5850 and EVGA ACX-CPU cooler at max rpm.

Question is: what is your voltage? Is it normal high voltages like mine? Does an AIO help in this situation (lower voltages)? I saw reviews where they can reach 4.9 at 1.35 rock solid with H80 or even less.
Now i'm stable [email protected] but it does not look fine for me.

In 2 weeks I have an OC event with g3258 and i cannot find a good one.
I'm waiting for another one to arrive maybe friday or monday.

Good voltages are haswell standard, can you confirm? ([email protected]=GOLD cpu)

Anyone here having my same MOBO that can share some OC tips? ))) (downgraded to F6bios from F7b)


----------



## delgon

yep. But im still looking for more power and other options xD for example i can run stable (24h) 4.7 with 1.308v and 3.2 cache but to get cache at 4.5 i need my vcore to 1.344 (and it crashed so i will change it to 1.360). i just like to have a few profiles for different tasks 4.6 ghz for normal daily tasks and fun but 4.9 with high voltage for best gaming experience xD and im learning how to overclock and how other options change my oc (voltages etc)


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> I have some problems here.
> 
> Config is g3258 (batch L421B772), it is the second one I have and it is total crap. I try to explain: to reach 4.5GHz i have to go as high as 1.37\1.4V!!
> 
> I have a good air cooler, temps around 35°C, i can also put a pelt on it and stay around -10 but there is no cold scaling, nothing.
> The mobo is Gigabyte z97X-OC-FORCE, 4gb single channel vengeance 1866, HD5850 and EVGA ACX-CPU cooler at max rpm.
> 
> Question is: what is your voltage? Is it normal high voltages like mine? Does an AIO help in this situation (lower voltages)? I saw reviews where they can reach 4.9 at 1.35 rock solid with H80 or even less.
> Now i'm stable [email protected] but it does not look fine for me.
> 
> In 2 weeks I have an OC event with g3258 and i cannot find a good one.
> I'm waiting for another one to arrive maybe friday or monday.
> 
> Good voltages are haswell standard, can you confirm? ([email protected]=GOLD cpu)
> 
> Anyone here having my same MOBO that can share some OC tips? ))) (downgraded to F6bios from F7b)


Dunno about what other people are getting, and if I got something made out of gold, but I run my chip at ~4.65 @ 1.3 for a 24/7 clock. Your numbers, at least to me, seem more like 4.75-4.8 voltages.


----------



## IOWA

[email protected] is a good result. Do you use LC aio or air cooling??


----------



## IOWA

I need a 5.0ghz at 1.35 cpu to throw under dice\ln2.

(Does anyone know if it possible to have such chip or is this just a dream of mine???)


----------



## delgon

I think its a dream xD the best we know is 4.8 with 1.35v


----------



## timerwin63

I can tell you that you're not gonna get 5 @ 1.35. At least, no one has yet... I'm under custom water, btw.


----------



## stubass

This is the closest I have got with a x40 cache and multi @ x50 http://valid.canardpc.com/siw5fd Might be able to drop it a tad with some tweaking but not 1.35V i doubt. This was testing on a cheap CM Seidion 120M cooler

Coudlnt bench it subzero tho as CB @ - 50C..


----------



## IOWA

Yeah, maybe not 1,35 but 1.45\1,50V is a more realistic scenario.

I took a look at hwbot and voltages sometimes are as high as [email protected] and sometimes as low as [email protected] (watercooled).

Do you think that a Corsair H110 is a good choice? Can i have real benefits from installing it?

This is my 5Ghz voltagte:



Suicide air overclock, but voltages are really too high.

@stubass : [email protected]°C? Have you tried with phase or dice\ln2? Is it a common problem of these pentiums or is it just yours? ^^ BTW really nice chip there man! What settings did you use?


----------



## stubass

@IOWA, It was with Ln2, the CB issue is the only one i experenced or know of..

Settings were for testing on the CM AIO i mentioned
Multi x50
Cache/uncore x40
VRIN - 2.0V
Cache/uncore V - 1.15V

The chip is actually been sitting in its box for a few weeks now since I have better chips to bench that can handle around -120C so i haverent tweaked it at all after it failed the CB test.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> @IOWA, It was with Ln2, the CB issue is the only one i experenced or know of..
> 
> Settings were for testing on the CM AIO i mentioned
> Multi x50
> Cache/uncore x40
> VRIN - 2.0V
> Cache/uncore V - 1.15V
> 
> The chip is actually been sitting in its box for a few weeks now since I have better chips to bench that can handle around -120C so i haverent tweaked it at all after it failed the CB test.


Better chips (3258)?? Sell it to me!

BTW: http://valid.canardpc.com/9z3hma air cooling

Settings:
multix50
uncore x40
VCCIN 2.3
VRING 1.25
VCORE 1.65


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Yeah, maybe not 1,35 but 1.45\1,50V is a more realistic scenario.
> 
> I took a look at hwbot and voltages sometimes are as high as [email protected] and sometimes as low as [email protected] (watercooled).
> 
> Do you think that a Corsair H110 is a good choice? Can i have real benefits from installing it?
> 
> This is my 5Ghz voltagte:
> 
> 
> 
> Suicide air overclock, but voltages are really too high.
> 
> @stubass : [email protected]°C? Have you tried with phase or dice\ln2? Is it a common problem of these pentiums or is it just yours? ^^ BTW really nice chip there man! What settings did you use?


h110 is a great cooler but I really think its overkill on a g3258.

Thats almost like using a noctua nh-d14 on this chip.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> I have some problems here.
> 
> Config is g3258 (batch L421B772), it is the second one I have and it is total crap. I try to explain: to reach 4.5GHz i have to go as high as 1.37\1.4V!!
> 
> I have a good air cooler, temps around 35°C, i can also put a pelt on it and stay around -10 but there is no cold scaling, nothing.
> The mobo is Gigabyte z97X-OC-FORCE, 4gb single channel vengeance 1866, HD5850 and EVGA ACX-CPU cooler at max rpm.
> 
> Question is: what is your voltage? Is it normal high voltages like mine? Does an AIO help in this situation (lower voltages)? I saw reviews where they can reach 4.9 at 1.35 rock solid with H80 or even less.
> Now i'm stable [email protected] but it does not look fine for me.


My G3258 chip is worse, it needs 1.325 Vcore for 4.3 GHz









OC results from review sites:

Tom's Hardware - 4.5 GHz @ 1.3 Vcore
Tech Report - 4.8 GHz @ 1.375 Vcore
Hexus - 4.4 GHz @ 1.2 Vcore
Bit-Tech - 4.8 GHz @ 1.37 Vcore


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> @IOWA, It was with Ln2, the CB issue is the only one i experenced or know of..
> 
> Settings were for testing on the CM AIO i mentioned
> Multi x50
> Cache/uncore x40
> VRIN - 2.0V
> Cache/uncore V - 1.15V
> 
> The chip is actually been sitting in its box for a few weeks now since I have better chips to bench that can handle around -120C so i haverent tweaked it at all after it failed the CB test.
> 
> 
> 
> Better chips (3258)?? *Sell it to me!*
> 
> BTW: http://valid.canardpc.com/9z3hma air cooling
> 
> Settings:
> multix50
> uncore x40
> VCCIN 2.3
> VRING 1.25
> VCORE 1.65
Click to expand...

Sorry i am going to make a rig out of it.








same settings @51 http://valid.canardpc.com/hut5pm

yes better G3258's & a couple of I7's tho need around 1.411 - 1.42V @ 5GHz but can handle -120C


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> h110 is a great cooler but I really think its overkill on a g3258.
> 
> Thats almost like using a noctua nh-d14 on this chip.


I have an ACX cooler from EVGA to cool CPU. I post a picture of my rig.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> My G3258 chip is worse, it needs 1.325 Vcore for 4.3 GHz


Do not be so hard on yourself, this baby needs only some extra vcore. Try to rise vccin and keep al low as possible vring (at least initially). if you have a good coller it can handle well 1.4V on vcore without problems. Life of HW is reduced but you can still buy another one for 60euro
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Sorry i am going to make a rig out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same settings @51 http://valid.canardpc.com/hut5pm
> 
> yes better G3258's & a couple of I7's tho need around 1.411 - 1.42V @ 5GHz but can handle -120C


Mmm i'm trying to rank 1st on air cooling in HWbot but for now it is unreachable, 5.1ghz max as validation, all air cooling, but 1.65V!


----------



## TPCbench

@ IOWA

I'm not just comfortable with that Vcore so I turned down to 4.2 GHz @ 1.275 Vcore

Even with my previous Core i5 750 and Core i3 530, my Vcore for daily usage is less than 1.3 Vcore


----------



## IOWA

Revalidated it, http://valid.canardpc.com/y46p53 had some cpuz problems!

5.2GHz air cooled guys!

over 1.7V









HWBOT submission: http://hwbot.org/submission/2646021_iowa_cpu_frequency_pentium_g3258_5219.26_mhz


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantommaggot*
> 
> I want to do this to mine.
> I think it may be a dud as well. I'm 1.35 volts to hold 4.5GHz and I don't consider it reliable. It's not really a temp issue, any time mine blue screens the temps don't clear 70.


Your chip actually doesn't sound too bad to me, the reason I call this a dud chip is because I could only reach a stable multiplier of x42 and cache of x36 with a voltage of 1.35-1.375. I would have needed over 1.4v vcore just to stay stable at x44-45, definitely a bad overclocker.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> Nice clean delid. I would relap that IHS the proper way though and not use any buffing compounds as it would interfere with thermal transfer from what I understand.... Yes you should see copper on all four corners of the IHS as lapping should result a nearly perfect flat surface. Lapping is meant to create two flatter surfaces to leave less gap as compared to concave/convex IHS from the factory. In the end you can make it as shiny as you want but if it is still an uneven surface, then the only thing you did was make it shiny and not help in the effort to drop temps...


Thanks for the info, I didn't know the IHS had a concave design and hence why the edges of the chip exposed a little copper.I was planning on soaking the IHS in a glass of 99% iso for a few minutes and then giving it a good rub down with a sterile cotton cloth to pull any remnants of buffing compound off of the IHS and make sure it's clean before using it on the new chip, I also did it on a flat surface to make sure the surface was going o be level. I can also give it a second go on my good chip's IHS as the first one was simply a test run at it, I could definitely improve on it with the other IHS.

Here's is a pic of the finished product.


----------



## Christerminator

Hi,

I'm having some issues with my G3258 and was hoping I could get some pointers as to what I'm doing wrong, or if I just got a bad chip. I'm new to overclocking, except for some heroic attempts on my old E8400 a few years ago, so I'm still hoping the problem is on my end









My MB is MSI z97 g43 with a CM Hyper TX3 evo cooler.
Following the guide to OC haswell chips I enabled advanced mode in bios, locked the ring ratio at 32, set ram to ddr3-1600 MHz, and started upping the CPU ratio. Im running with vcore at 1.295, since I'm after the highest possible 24/7 settings, but have tried going to 1.3 as well, but I just cant seem to get it stable even at 4Ghz. After about half an hour playing WoW it will reboot, refering to bad OC settings. This also happened using OC Genie.

The settings shown below is the highest I've been able to go over a few hours, and even now HWMonitor shows max temps at 76C sometime during my last 2 hr gamingsession which I think is a bit on the high end. As im writing this temps are ~43C. I have refit the cpu cooler just in case i botched it the first time, but it hasnt made any difference

I currently dont have any issues running WoW smoothly (I settle with 30 fps steady in raids







), but I cant help being a bit jealous of other posters here reaching higher clocks, seemingly without any problems.


----------



## Lantian

try incising vccin up to 1.9


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christerminator*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm having some issues with my G3258 and was hoping I could get some pointers as to what I'm doing wrong, or if I just got a bad chip. I'm new to overclocking, except for some heroic attempts on my old E8400 a few years ago, so I'm still hoping the problem is on my end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MB is MSI z97 g43 with a CM Hyper TX3 evo cooler.
> Following the guide to OC haswell chips I enabled advanced mode in bios, locked the ring ratio at 32, set ram to ddr3-1600 MHz, and started upping the CPU ratio. Im running with vcore at 1.295, since I'm after the highest possible 24/7 settings, but have tried going to 1.3 as well, but I just cant seem to get it stable even at 4Ghz. After about half an hour playing WoW it will reboot, refering to bad OC settings. This also happened using OC Genie.
> 
> The settings shown below is the highest I've been able to go over a few hours, and even now HWMonitor shows max temps at 76C sometime during my last 2 hr gamingsession which I think is a bit on the high end. As im writing this temps are ~43C. I have refit the cpu cooler just in case i botched it the first time, but it hasnt made any difference
> 
> I currently dont have any issues running WoW smoothly (I settle with 30 fps steady in raids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but I cant help being a bit jealous of other posters here reaching higher clocks, seemingly without any problems.


First thing I notice off the bat is you haven't raised your VCCIN, it's a good rule of thumb that VCCIN should always be .500 more than vcore. Looking at the screenshot you should raise your vccin a bit and see if that helps stability. Also 76c is pretty high for just gaming temps with that overclock. With a 4.5ghz overclock and 42ring on my rig I don't exceed temps of above 50c gaming on Alan Wake, Endless Legend etc. my cpu is underwater though. You can always do the quick and dirty method and set VCCIN to 1.900 and vcore to 1.300, leave ring locked at x32 and ring voltage at stock for now. then select your target multiplier and see if it will boot up, if so run a stress test for stability making sure to keep an eye on themps, if all goes well begin to lower voltage in increments of .010 until it becomes unstable again then raise it up to the previous number. after that do the same with VCCIN until you're zoned in. THEN move onto overclocking the ring.

p.s. leaving your power settings in WIndows on balanced will affect overclock stability, set it to high performance.

__________________________________________________________________________

So I spent a good 5 hours today dialing in my good chip to get some solid numbers for temps after delidding. Her are my results after 2 passes of intel burn test and one pass of x264.

CPU Multiplier = x47
Ring multiplier = x44
VCCIN = 1.900
Vcore = 1.375
Vring = 1.250
Idle Temp = 35c
Intel Burn Test Temp = 80c

With these settings running Intels Burn test I reached temps of a solid 80c, temps on x264 were lower. Gaming on these settings I saw temps in the mid 50c range at the highest. trying x48 at 1.4vcore boots up but is a bit unstable so I toned it back to 4.7, what's 100mhz when you already have a 47% increase in performance







.

I wanted to validate it but this board doesn't display my vcore properly in cpuz. If you guys want to see screenshots let me know.

*Question*

I purchased 2x4GB PC1600 Mushkin Blackline Enhanced ram, I understand the g3258 only supports up to pc1333 and I can see it's been toned down in cpuz to 666.5mhz, so it's running at pc1333. The MSI H81M-P33 board I'm using however supports PC1600, should I even bother overclocking the memory to it's rated pc1600 to see if I gain any performance? Will it work since the cpu only supports pc1333?


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> try incising vccin up to 1.9


Totally, @1.3V vcore pump vccin up to 2.0V (0.7delta) but it will not do too much; set LLC to extreme or 100%, set the cooler fan at a higher speed. You can also try to rise vcore to 1.32V.
remember to disable spread spectrum, disable all energy saving options, windows must be in performance mode (power options--> performance mode).

Try to reinstall correctly the cooler if temps rise too much.


----------



## quetzalin

I'm going to give up trying to OC this thing on a H81 motherboard...

I got a new processor and a new GA-H81M-HD3, i even got a beta bios from gigabyte where you can set the vcore higher than 1.2v and i still can't get this thing to work.

This is just ******ed, even if i ONLY increase the VCore more than the default 1.1v Windows wont boot at all... the loading screen with the logo shows and the it just reboots...

I can OC it to 4.4GHz, set the VCore to like 1.4v and VRIN to 1.9v, i can even boot into a live Linux but NOT Windows... ?????? and it can't be because of stability issues because of what i said before (default multiplier and only a 0.1v increase to the Vcore will make Windows unbootable).


----------



## Horsemama1956

Spend the extra 30 or 40 on the board I have, Z97-SLI. Decent board for a $100, 2 8x SLI/Crossfire and will work nicely if you upgrade to an i5/i7.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________
> 
> So I spent a good 5 hours today dialing in my good chip to get some solid numbers for temps after delidding. Her are my results after 2 passes of intel burn test and one pass of x264.
> 
> CPU Multiplier = x47
> Ring multiplier = x44
> VCCIN = 1.900
> Vcore = 1.375
> Vring = 1.250
> Idle Temp = 35c
> Intel Burn Test Temp = 80c
> 
> With these settings running Intels Burn test I reached temps of a solid 80c, temps on x264 were lower. Gaming on these settings I saw temps in the mid 50c range at the highest. trying x48 at 1.4vcore boots up but is a bit unstable so I toned it back to 4.7, what's 100mhz when you already have a 47% increase in performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I wanted to validate it but this board doesn't display my vcore properly in cpuz. If you guys want to see screenshots let me know.
> 
> *Question*
> 
> I purchased 2x4GB PC1600 Mushkin Blackline Enhanced ram, I understand the g3258 only supports up to pc1333 and I can see it's been toned down in cpuz to 666.5mhz, so it's running at pc1333. The MSI H81M-P33 board I'm using however supports PC1600, should I even bother overclocking the memory to it's rated pc1600 to see if I gain any performance? Will it work since the cpu only supports pc1333?


I don't think there's a point to pushing vring that high, just to maintain the higher ring multiplier

My chip can use 1.15v on ring and do 42x ring.. 44x ring requires 1.25 like yours..

The reason I think this trade is bad, is because the cache increase gives you ~0 % performance boost.. It also doesn't affect Memory overclock..

You're better off just saving some heat on cache, and buy a pair of 2400mhz ram.. for m0re snappiness instead


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> I don't think there's a point to pushing vring that high, just to maintain the higher ring multiplier
> 
> My chip can use 1.15v on ring and do 42x ring.. 44x ring requires 1.25 like yours..
> 
> The reason I think this trade is bad, is because the cache increase gives you ~0 % performance boost.. It also doesn't affect Memory overclock..
> 
> You're better off just saving some heat on cache, and buy a pair of 2400mhz ram.. for m0re snappiness instead


Thanks a bunch for your tip! I not only had to raise my vring to sustain stability at x44, but I also had to raise VCCIN and vcore a bit as well. Any tips on overclocking the ram?

UPDATE:

_right click and open in new window to view full size image_









Set ring multiplier to 42 and vring to 1.150 as u recommended, runs perfect







.


----------



## bigdmcc

So what's the high end of temps acceptable for this chip? Lower 80s?


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdmcc*
> 
> So what's the high end of temps acceptable for this chip? Lower 80s?


From what I understand 80's is pushing it, 90-100c will begin to see throttling. Anything below 80c is a safe place to be.


----------



## unclewebb

Intel sets the thermal throttling temperature to 100C for the G3258. If your CPU starts throttling before this temperature then there is something wrong with your motherboard. The voltage regulators might be overheating. There is nothing wrong with a peak core temperature of 90C while doing some Prime95 testing. Most software you end up running is not going to push your CPU this hard so your temps will be fine when running any real world apps.


----------



## floodo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> h110 is a great cooler but I really think its overkill on a g3258.
> 
> Thats almost like using a noctua nh-d14 on this chip.


definitely overkill. even my h100i is overkill.


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *floodo1*
> 
> definitely overkill. even my h100i is overkill.


I'm currently using an h60 to cool my G3258. Would upgrading to an H100i be a waste of money? Would i even see cooler temps under load?


----------



## Christerminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Totally, @1.3V vcore pump vccin up to 2.0V (0.7delta) but it will not do too much; set LLC to extreme or 100%, set the cooler fan at a higher speed. You can also try to rise vcore to 1.32V.
> remember to disable spread spectrum, disable all energy saving options, windows must be in performance mode (power options--> performance mode).
> 
> Try to reinstall correctly the cooler if temps rise too much.


I'm running AIDA64 now, at 4,1GHz, VCore @ 1325, vccin @ 1900, fans at max. Also set windows to performance mode.
Max temp at 80C so far, but it mostly hovers around 74C. Where can i find Spread spectrum on my MSI board? Its not listed in the manual, and google isnt being nice.


----------



## DotBeta

AFAIK spread spectrum isn't in the MSI BIOS, at least not from what I've seen on my MSI board.


----------



## quetzalin

When i was about to give up trying to OC my G3258 on a H81 motherboard .. i finally managed to do it!!!

The problem was with the bios flashing, for some reason it wasn't being flashed completly right with etiflash and Q-flash, after forcing a whole bios flash with FPT (-rewrite and -f switches) i was able to boot into windows.

I also had to use a beta bios i got from Gigabyte to be able to set the VCore higher than 1.2v .

Here is a proof of my G3258 running at 4,4GHz



Almost 8h... i'm going to run it for 24h before i call it 100% stable (it wasnt with 1.3v VCore), i know the core temperatures are on the limit but i guess it should be fine.

CPU Clock Ratio: 44
Mem Multiplier: 13.33
Advanced CPU Core Settings: Everything on Auto (even C states)
K OC: Enabled

CPU VRIN Voltage: 1.9v
CPU Vcore: 1.4v

As a last note, my 1600MHz ram can get to 1400MHz with default values and XMP profile (even tho this processor only supports 1333), i know the gain from 1333Mhz is not appreciable but just for fun i will try later if it is also stable at 1400MHz.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

I figure its time I tipped my hat to everyone... Been reading on these forums a few years now. Recently sold my 8350 @5.0 and sabertooth990fx board and replaced them both with a G3258 and ASUS Z97-AR and I have never looked back.
So far im at 4.9 stable 1.39 core and 1.96 VCCIN with uncore still at stock. After seeing how much better 4.9 performs compared to even 4.8 (in terms of gains overclocking from 4.7-4.8) im a bit curious what is considered safe for 24/7 on both vcore and vccin?
Im still working on trying to tighten up the voltage although I dont think its going to be able to go much lower...


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> I figure its time I tipped my hat to everyone... Been reading on these forums a few years now. Recently sold my 8350 @5.0 and sabertooth990fx board and replaced them both with a G3258 and ASUS Z97-AR and I have never looked back.
> So far im at 4.9 stable 1.39 core and 1.96 VCCIN with uncore still at stock. After seeing how much better 4.9 performs compared to even 4.8 (in terms of gains overclocking from 4.7-4.8) im a bit curious what is considered safe for 24/7 on both vcore and vccin?
> Im still working on trying to tighten up the voltage although I dont think its going to be able to go much lower...


You lucky bastard! ))
I want a g3258 like yours. How much volts @5.0GHz??


----------



## JustAfleshWound

It was my old 8350 that was at 5.0 @ 1.51v. The g3258 is sitting at 4.9 right now @ 1.389 vcore and 1.96 vccin. This is my second g3258. I previously had one that did 4.7 @1.335 vcore and 1.85 vccin but would not boot at 4.8 with less than 1.4 on the core and 2.1 vccin and was never stable so I sold it to a buddy who was impressed with it and got this second chip which has impressed me so far. Both chips are costa rican but different batch. The current 4.9 chip is batch 341B986. I may try for 5.0-5.2 later on, but for now im pressing on getting a decent voltage to keep 4.9 my 24/7 clock...


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> You lucky bastard! ))
> I want a g3258 like yours. How much volts @5.0GHz??


About time I won some kind of lottery... Power ball and scratch offs just never work out for me...


----------



## DotBeta

When I pick up my ASUS Z97 board I'll be able to exceed 1.9 VCCIN, I can't exceed it on this H81M-P33 which is a huge bummer or else I'd be able to easily see a stable 4.8 - 4.9ghz clock. I can boot into 4.8ghz on a vccin of 1.9 and 1.4 vcore, but if I stress test it, it will bsod after a littler while.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

I almost went with the ASUS H97 myself but I figured there would be things missing along the lines of LLC, ability to handle more volts/heat and ram speed. All of which seem to be true, plus I have some walking room if I ever decide to go K series haswell or maybe broadwell if there is enough reason to persuade me. The basis of this setup was initially to get me off of AMD and its dead platform, also allowing me to step into intel and get a handle on overclocking with a chip that wont bust my wallet if I break it.


----------



## floodo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> I'm currently using an h60 to cool my G3258. Would upgrading to an H100i be a waste of money? Would i even see cooler temps under load?


idk. I'm running my chip at 4.4/4.0 @ 1.2v and I had been idling at 40degC and hitting about 60degC under load when ambient was in the high 70s to low 80s degF. Now ambient is lower and i'm seeing stuff like 34-36 degC idle. This is all with the h100i fans in Quiet mode. In a corsair 250D with the intake fan at 0rpm at idle and a sapphire 290x tri-x at 20% fan speed at idle. In other words there is very little airflow at idle.

Your mileage may vary, esp if you're running faster clocks and esp if you're running more voltage. A lot of people here are running nearly 10% faster clock and pushing well over 10% higher voltage than I am so they would be generating a fair bit more heat. Personally I am looking for silence and lower power (I have basically all power saving options enabled other than using a constant voltage) so I went with these more modest settings.
Still, given how capably the h100i handles what I have it's pretty obvious that it's overkill for this chip, even if you're pushing it







The simple fact is this chip is lower power so there isn't a ton of heat to dissipate


----------



## delgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> I figure its time I tipped my hat to everyone... Been reading on these forums a few years now. Recently sold my 8350 @5.0 and sabertooth990fx board and replaced them both with a G3258 and ASUS Z97-AR and I have never looked back.
> So far im at 4.9 stable 1.39 core and 1.96 VCCIN with uncore still at stock. After seeing how much better 4.9 performs compared to even 4.8 (in terms of gains overclocking from 4.7-4.8) im a bit curious what is considered safe for 24/7 on both vcore and vccin?
> Im still working on trying to tighten up the voltage although I dont think its going to be able to go much lower...


Ehh. IBT will not tell u if your pentium is stable. use x264. My "stable" with p95 or IBT is always crashed by x264 test. try something like 20 runs is nice but 80 (24h) is rock stable. i recommend high priority too. i had normal with HWinfo opened (24h) but it crashed after 10h with high.

Edit: Nice Wallpaper btw


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> Ehh. IBT will not tell u if your pentium is stable. use x264. My "stable" with p95 or IBT is always crashed by x264 test. try something like 20 runs is nice but 80 (24h) is rock stable.


and x264 runs cooler. I go with 50 loops then run xtu bench a few times.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> Ehh. IBT will not tell u if your pentium is stable. use x264. My "stable" with p95 or IBT is always crashed by x264 test. try something like 20 runs is nice but 80 (24h) is rock stable. i recommend high priority too. i had normal with HWinfo opened (24h) but it crashed after 10h with high.
> 
> Edit: Nice Wallpaper btw


IBT is just to find a general stability while trying to reach higher clocks and lower voltages without wasting so much time while increasing clock speeds(I try and bench before running test to see if gain is even worth reaching stability)... Along with what I have gathered from other people though P95 is too tough and overly sensitive on these chips causing a need for more voltages than you typically would need for 24/7 at a said clock. Please correct me if I'm wrong though. I've had to up voltages since that post and am pushing "max safe" 1.4 vcore and 2.0 vccin so now I'm looking at dropping back to 4.8.


----------



## NickF

I might buy one of these to run in my NAS to upgrade the Celeron G1820 in there. Should be able to do 4.0 in my server case with Noctua L9i no problem...
But I kind of want to delid it and overclock the crap out of it in my main rig first! lol








The more I read this thread the more I want ti.


----------



## delgon

P95 and IBT are meant to stress CPUs with AVX but our pentium doesn't have it so its meaningless stress test. x264 stress test doesn't have this problem


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *floodo1*
> 
> idk. I'm running my chip at 4.4/4.0 @ 1.2v and I had been idling at 40degC and hitting about 60degC under load when ambient was in the high 70s to low 80s degF. Now ambient is lower and i'm seeing stuff like 34-36 degC idle. This is all with the h100i fans in Quiet mode. In a corsair 250D with the intake fan at 0rpm at idle and a sapphire 290x tri-x at 20% fan speed at idle. In other words there is very little airflow at idle.
> 
> Your mileage may vary, esp if you're running faster clocks and esp if you're running more voltage. A lot of people here are running nearly 10% faster clock and pushing well over 10% higher voltage than I am so they would be generating a fair bit more heat. Personally I am looking for silence and lower power (I have basically all power saving options enabled other than using a constant voltage) so I went with these more modest settings.
> Still, given how capably the h100i handles what I have it's pretty obvious that it's overkill for this chip, even if you're pushing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact is this chip is lower power so there isn't a ton of heat to dissipate


Thanks so much for your input







. My idle temps are always in the low-mid 30c as my ambient temp is a constant 23c. I am also looking for silence in my build as that's also my aim. The loudest thing in my case is easily the video card blower style fan.

I think I'll end up going for the H100i *if* I don't get a swiftech 220x so I can add onto the loop. Mainly because I don't know if I'll end up going with an i7 later down the road and want to have the room for expansion without worrying about heat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> P95 and IBT are meant to stress CPUs with AVX but our pentium doesn't have it so its meaningless stress test. x264 stress test doesn't have this problem


interesting, thanks for the tip!


----------



## TPCbench

I run the built-in benchmark tool of Shadow of Mordor

1080p, Very High quality preset
Avg fps = 47
Min fps = 29

Pentium G3258 @ 4.2 GHz + Palit GTX 750 Ti StormX Dual

Downloading the HD content now and will test Ultra quality preset


----------



## GMcDougal

Anyone running a Gigabyte Z97m gaming 5 micro atx board with this chip?


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> I run the built-in benchmark tool of Shadow of Mordor
> 
> 1080p, Very High quality preset
> Avg fps = 47
> Min fps = 29
> 
> Pentium G3258 @ 4.2 GHz + Palit GTX 750 Ti StormX Dual
> 
> Downloading the HD content now and will test Ultra quality preset


1080p, Ultra quality preset
Avg fps = 30
Min fps = 5

The game is not playable for me when using Ultra textures even if I reduce the shadows and ambient occlusion. It is very likely that the 2GB VRAM is the culprit

CPU usage is around 80%

Sticking to Very High quality preset


----------



## Devildog83

Is there anything here that looks wrong?,


----------



## Devildog83

Ran IBT for 2 passes. Sayed under 60C so I should be able to clock higher right? I could have swore I read a post that said this chip would only handle 1333 memory, that can't be right because I am running at 2400.



Sorry the second CPUZ was supposed to be memory -


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I could have swore I read a post that said this chip would only handle 1333 memory, that can't be right because I am running at 2400.


Well that only 1333 stuff is nonsense. Every Pentium I've had did 2666 without any problems


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Well that only 1333 stuff is nonsense. Every Pentium I've had did 2666 without any problems


but on "z" mobos correct?


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> but on "z" mobos correct?


yes only on the Z chipset my h87-i plus only supports 1333mhz whit the pentium, on the i5 i had 1600mhz no problem, @ 1333mhz i lowered the timings


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> but on "z" mobos correct?


Well yeah, it's only the Z boards that support memory overclocking.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

X264 is giving me an "f7, driver_overran_stack_buffer" and "c5, driver_corrupted_expool" bsod on win8.1 around pass 10-12. After google the best things im finding is majorly out of date drivers or corrupt OS files. Im on a fresh 8.1 install and my drivers are all pretty current as of the last month. Just wondering if anyone can shed some light on this before I go through with another OS reinstall...

On a second note, just wondering if cooling to the vrm should be of any concern while using h100? I only ask as im coming from the amd world where if you want to push that 8350 and not burn down you need a fan over vrms or on back side of socket... Which with amd, got me that extra clock and cooler socket while not melting vrms...


----------



## floodo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Well yeah, it's only the Z boards that support memory overclocking.


it's pretty nice tho. running 2666 all day every day


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> yes only on the Z chipset my h87-i plus only supports 1333mhz whit the pentium, on the i5 i had 1600mhz no problem, @ 1333mhz i lowered the timings


OK< that's makes sense now. Thanks for clearing that up.

Told you guys I was new.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

BF3 stats added, 70 average fps on a server with 50 players http://www.overclock.net/t/1500524/intel-pentium-g3258-performance-and-owners-thread/1640#post_22937317


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Thanks a bunch for your tip! I not only had to raise my vring to sustain stability at x44, but I also had to raise VCCIN and vcore a bit as well. Any tips on overclocking the ram?
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> _right click and open in new window to view full size image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set ring multiplier to 42 and vring to 1.150 as u recommended, runs perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You don't need tips for ram OC.. just buy a set of 2400 or 2666.. set the recommended timings on the box.. change Command rate from 2T to 1T and ur done..

There's a slight chance 1866 chips will do up to 2400, buhhhhh there's gonna be at least a 0.1v bump from stock voltage


----------



## Themisseble

LoL Intel did wrong with that pentium.... should wait for skylake with 14nm and 512bit fpu


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> You don't need tips for ram OC.. just buy a set of 2400 or 2666.. set the recommended timings on the box.. change Command rate from 2T to 1T and ur done..
> 
> There's a slight chance 1866 chips will do up to 2400, buhhhhh there's gonna be at least a 0.1v bump from stock voltage


Do not count on overclock ram too much: i have 1866 and OC to [email protected], i tried 2400 even @1.75v but no, nothing happens even with all other voltages pumped UP.

Another thing, i have a HUGE problem:

After overclocking and I admit I gave around 1.65V on core, my cpu crashes (stop 0x000101) @stock clocks, i played around with a liquid cooler and obtained the score i wanted but now i do not know what to think, have I lost it?


----------



## aerotracks

Stamp a hole in it and put it on your key chain. Instabilities at stock clock tell the story.


----------



## unclewebb

IOWA - You might have damaged your memory. Some memory is more fragile than Intel CPUs. If you have any extra DDR3 laying around, swap it out, and run the memory at default specs to try to see if it is your CPU that is toast or if it is your memory.


----------



## IOWA

Mmmm, i put the memory (dominator gt 1866 [email protected]@[email protected]) in another rig and it is ok, i reinstalled windows with another 4gb single channel but at the end of the process, sbam! Crash!.
I noticed that i could run wprime with no problems but maxxmem made the g3258system crash. Think the memory controller has gone at this point!

Unless there are problems with the motherboard, maybe i played too much with pch voltage and other small voltages to achive stability... I think i messed all UP!


----------



## DotBeta

Delidded the good chip earlier, gave it a good clean up and decided to put a little AS5 between the dye and IHS just to see if everyone blabbering about only using clu to get cool temps was true. Slapped my lapped copper IHS on and everything booted up fine. Overclocked to my max settings as before and ran IBT to compare load temps, I saw a drop of 20c for a max load temp of 60c!

_*Right click image and open in new windows to see 1680x1050 size*_
Before:









After:









Booyao. Very pleased, I'll post pics of the process in a bit.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

I've come to understand that clp/clu is to get best temp drops possible and TIM like as5 cant handle the heat on the die and dry up compared to clu. I can't imagine as5 being any worse off than that stock cake like gunk I found on the back of my IHS... Maybe someone else could chime in on this.


----------



## DotBeta

Here is some eye candy:

Both of the chips delidded with the IHS from the dud chip I planned to use on the left.


Close up of the costa rica chip delidded


All mounted up in my board ready for action.


Close up, i wish i had a better camera than the one on my phone










A little pea of AS5 for good luck







. I also used AS5 between the dye and IHS just to see if what people say about it being terrible as an on dye tim, which in this case was absolutely false.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Here is some eye candy:
> 
> Both of the chips delidded with the IHS from the dud chip I planned to use on the left.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the costa rica chip delidded
> 
> 
> All mounted up in my board ready for action.
> 
> 
> Close up, i wish i had a better camera than the one on my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little pea of AS5 for good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I also used AS5 between the dye and IHS just to see if what people say about it being terrible as an on dye tim, which in this case was absolutely false.


the ihs is slid over far too one side. Be careful. that was how my my friend cracked a die. it only caught one side when he started to lock it down.


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> I've come to understand that clp/clu is to get best temp drops possible and TIM like as5 cant handle the heat on the die and dry up compared to clu. I can't imagine as5 being any worse off than that stock cake like gunk I found on the back of my IHS... Maybe someone else could chime in on this.


That may be true, I'm not saying it's not I also heard that it can't perform as well with very fast heat changes. Considering I'll be getting my CLU in the next 3-4 days it'll work for now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> the ihs is slid over far too one side. Be careful. that was how my my friend cracked a die. it only caught one side when he started to lock it down.


I just noticed that too looking at the pics, I'm not touching it at all from here on out until I replace the dye tim so I'm gonna say it's safe now that it's locked into place and all mounted up. But thanks for mentioning it. honestly when I get the CLU i might just reglue it and call it done.


----------



## IOWA

I found that delidding is a good solutiononly only for liquid cooling. My first g3258 was a really bad overclocker, 2hrs after delivery was delidded but with air cooling nothing magical happend.
With liquid I OCed same frequency with -0.2V same cpu, but cannot OC much more than air speed cooler.

My advice is: do you have a good OC chip? Are you going to put it under a LC block? Than absolutely delid it! But keep in mind: a delid improves temps which is great but no extra headroom for OC!


----------



## GMcDougal

Hey guys, I just got my 2nd g3258 and it seems to do a much better job this time around than the first one. I've got it overclocked to 4.0ghz at 1.1v (might can go lower, bios and windows froze at 1.050) and my temps are 60c under prime95. I'm thinking about just leaving it here. How much performance gain in games will I see by going up to 4.5ghz?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> Hey guys, I just got my 2nd g3258 and it seems to do a much better job this time around than the first one. I've got it overclocked to 4.0ghz at 1.1v (might can go lower, bios and windows froze at 1.050) and my temps are 60c under prime95. I'm thinking about just leaving it here. How much performance gain in games will I see by going up to 4.5ghz?


Few weeks back I checked for peformance in a CPU-bound scenario (playing Grid2). Turns out core clock is not really that important in this test. Cache and memory settings play the greatest role in increasing performance.

Now whether or not these findings apply to all games, I don't know.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=g3258cfxlu4vidkag.png


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

My MSI H97 motherboard wont let me go past 1.296v on the CPU Core. Anyone know how to bypass the voltage limit?


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coach Mcguirk*
> 
> My MSI H97 motherboard wont let me go past 1.296v on the CPU Core. Anyone know how to bypass the voltage limit?


Have you updated your BIOS?


----------



## JustAfleshWound

As stated above, have you updated BIOS? Although I have read from some people that even after BIOS update they were still limited to 1.3v on H series mobo.


----------



## russy23

hi, new here, had to join for this discussion









just built my first pc using this processor, clocked at 4.5/1.265v

ive got the msi z97 and the vcore turns red when you input more than 1.3v, but im pretty sure i could go over, but in the end settled for under..

ive been reading this topic for days now and theres one thing im still unsure about, does the cache core/uncore actually improve anything..will i see any difference from going from 32x to say 40x??

thanks

ps..amazing cpu for its price..managed to get for £48 in the end


----------



## delgon

You will se some difference. Something like 2-3% but remember that its free power xD


----------



## russy23

ok..so raising cache core will it kick out more heat..will more stress testing be needed??


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Every bench I have tried with this chip, increasing cache was beneficial. From my experience, cache provided slightly more benefit then just bumping core up +1 and leaving cache at stock. 4.7 with a stock cache naturally performed worse than 4.8 but after I bumped cache up to just 3.6 the performance was on par with 4.8 and once I bumped cache up to 4.0 it beat 4.8 with stock cache. I have a feeling cache is more beneficial for these pentiums than it is for the i5 and i7 chips.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russy23*
> 
> ive been reading this topic for days now and theres one thing im still unsure about, does the cache core/uncore actually improve anything..will i see any difference from going from 32x to say 40x??


If you also read the last page, I posted a comparison between different Core / Cache and Memory overclocks


----------



## russy23

might have a play with cache later then









whats the max this chip should be at vcore wise for every day use

i thought this cpu only supports upto 1333 memory though??


----------



## Lantian

it can support a lot more than 1333mhz ram, that specification is just intel playing it safe with the imc, even the i5's and i4's have supported memory speed listed at only 1600mhz but you can be sure it will go up a lot higher, the only way you cant get faster ram speeds is if your on one of the H series boards, with Z series you can go as pretty high, I'm running my ram @1866, overcloked from 1600, as for the vcore its generally recommended to stay under 1,35 since every chip is different i would say the same( but running mine @1,401 since it launched without any issues) technicly the temps are the main factor in degredation, but to hogh voltage can kill quickly in the end its up to you what you deem safe and how much are you willing to risk killing your chip in case something doesn't pan out


----------



## aerotracks

2666 is a good speed for the pentium. Really nice writes. Copy/read is always rather low compared to i5/i7, even at 2400 where you can set tRDRD 4.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=domplatinumc2ri0.png


----------



## russy23

just tweaking the ddr speed..1600 gives me 11 latency and 1866 gives me 13 latency, is that right..how do i confirm the ram is actually running at the right speed??


----------



## delgon

Hello again







I have a little problem. I'm trying 4.6 now with 1.248v (vCore) and 1.85 (Vccin) and have a weird problem with it. I don't know why but after some stress test (26 runs with x264) it just shut down. It was like: normal normal norma and then BAM, just power off. Do you have any idea what could be a problem? (i dont think temps were a problem: CPU max: 51C, VRM: 55C) I dont know what to do because there was no BSOD (it happened 2 times 1st time while 26run and 2nd time while 34).


----------



## delgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russy23*
> 
> just tweaking the ddr speed..1600 gives me 11 latency and 1866 gives me 13 latency, is that right..how do i confirm the ram is actually running at the right speed??


CPU-Z?


----------



## russy23

yep ive got xmp enabled now and its running @ 1866 cl9..


----------



## russy23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> Hello again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a little problem. I'm trying 4.6 now with 1.248v (vCore) and 1.85 (Vccin) and have a weird problem with it. I don't know why but after some stress test (26 runs with x264) it just shut down. It was like: normal normal norma and then BAM, just power off. Do you have any idea what could be a problem? (i dont think temps were a problem: CPU max: 51C, VRM: 55C) I dont know what to do because there was no BSOD (it happened 2 times 1st time while 26run and 2nd time while 34).


i couldnt get stable at 4.6 unless i went over 1.3vcore..

didnt want to use it that high, so clocked back down


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> Hello again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a little problem. I'm trying 4.6 now with 1.248v (vCore) and 1.85 (Vccin) and have a weird problem with it. I don't know why but after some stress test (26 runs with x264) it just shut down. It was like: normal normal norma and then BAM, just power off. Do you have any idea what could be a problem? (i dont think temps were a problem: CPU max: 51C, VRM: 55C) I dont know what to do because there was no BSOD (it happened 2 times 1st time while 26run and 2nd time while 34).


same thing happened today while playing bf4 just crasht, i did 20 loops of x264 couple days ago and it was rock solid, now doing 50 to see if its gonna crash
core 4.5 @ 1.35v
cache 4.2 @ auto v/ cpuid shows 1.28v
vccin @ 1.9v


----------



## russy23

ive been using performance test 8 after each overclock to give me figures to compare..

4.5core/3.2uncore gave better results than 4.5/4.2


----------



## delgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russy23*
> 
> i couldnt get stable at 4.6 unless i went over 1.3vcore..
> 
> didnt want to use it that high, so clocked back down


But its not like i get BSOD with this voltage but a sudden shut down. i dont have this problem with my 1.424 so i don't know what can be a problem :/


----------



## delgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> same thing happened today while playing bf4 just crasht, i did 20 loops of x264 couple days ago and it was rock solid, now doing 50 to see if its gonna crash
> core 4.5 @ 1.35v
> cache 4.2 @ auto v/ cpuid shows 1.28v
> vccin @ 1.9v


20 is not stable







very often i had crash while something like 50 and though something like "ahh, its so stable anyway, i will just play some games" and had crash after 2h in Skyrim. Now i do 80runs (aprox 24h).


----------



## russy23

24 hours of stressing..wow..

so 2 hours isnt long enough then..


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> 20 is not stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very often i had crash while something like 50 and though something like "ahh, its so stable anyway, i will just play some games" and had crash after 2h in Skyrim. Now i do 80runs (aprox 24h).


yea i guess 20 wasn`t enough


----------



## MunneY

Alright guys, I finally picked mine up today. Hoping I got a decent chip, but I should know tonite!

batch # is 3421b752


----------



## delgon

i have from costa rica too but u have newer one







i think that costa rica makes better cpus


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> i have from costa rica too but u have newer one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think that costa rica makes better cpus


Lets hope so.. Gunning for that 5.0, but I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## 21cage12

Long long thread here though.
I have been thinking of paring this G3258 with 2x 280x (crossfire). I hope I won't regret the move, until my main 4790k becomes very useful in gaming.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russy23*
> 
> ive been using performance test 8 after each overclock to give me figures to compare..
> 
> 4.5core/3.2uncore gave better results than 4.5/4.2


did you touch the cache voltages?


----------



## DotBeta

My costa rica chip batch no. is 3418B990, Im guessing my chip is older? Doesnt matter to me i can see hitting 5ghz once i get my Z board.


----------



## delgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> My costa rica chip is batch no. is 3418B990, Im guessing my chip is older? Doesnt matter to me i can see hitting 5ghz once i get my Z board.


2014 18th week


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> 2014 18th week


Thanks for the info, not bad i suppose. I also think costa rica chips OC better, my malaysia chip maxxed at 4.2ghz at 1.375 vcore and 36 cache multiplier. It was a bad oveeclocker.


----------



## russy23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> did you touch the cache voltages?


Yea..it was 1.125


----------



## Tennobanzai

Got my G3258 up to 4.4Ghz with 1.24 volts but i'm not sure if the other settings are correct.

The one thing I hate about these newer gen CPUs is that every board manufacturer has different terminology for BIOS settings. It's so confusing going between my Asrock and Asus motherboards. On top of that when you watch OC guides they most likely just use the terminology for 1 board manufacturer.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Read the haswell OC guide. There is a few paragraphs in there that should clear that issue right up.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> My costa rica chip is batch no. is 3418B990, Im guessing my chip is older? Doesnt matter to me i can see hitting 5ghz once i get my Z board.


man thats close to mine. got 3418B986 and 3418B993


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russy23*
> 
> Yea..it was 1.125


kinda low for 4.2 on cache from what I have experienced so far on two different chips and seen from anyone else tinkering with cache.


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> man thats close to mine. got 3418B986 and 3418B993


We're almost wafer brothers lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russy23*
> 
> Yea..it was 1.125


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> kinda low for 4.2 on cache from what I have experienced so far on two different chips and seen from anyone else tinkering with cache.


I'd agree, try 1.150 on vring and see where that gets you, it's what I'm using now on my 42 ring multiplier.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> man thats close to mine. got 3418B986 and 3418B993


Me too -


----------



## delgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> man thats close to mine. got 3418B986 and 3418B993


I have 3418B977 pretty close too :


----------



## Lantian

mine is also Costa Rica 3418C008


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> mine is also Costa Rica 3418C008


That C is rare to see as it's a combination of A & B class intel chips.. A meaning low voltage with high temps, and B meaning higher voltages but lower temps, C means it's got the perks of A & B, so low temps and low voltages.

Nice.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> mine is also Costa Rica 3418C008
> 
> 
> 
> That C is rare to see as it's a combination of A & B class intel chips.. A meaning low voltage with high temps, and B meaning higher voltages but lower temps, C means it's got the perks of A & B, so low temps and low voltages.
> 
> Nice.
Click to expand...

Just curious where this information can be found, or if it is just a personal observation.


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Just curious where this information can be found, or if it is just a personal observation.


http://pc.ayumilove.net/list-of-intel-cpu-batch-number/

Is where I first read about it a while ago. The letter represents CPU stepping, its written right above the example.

So technically it's not straight out of Intel's mouth, but it's a good guide to go by. it works for Haswell, Ivy Bridge and Sandy bridge afaik.


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> http://pc.ayumilove.net/list-of-intel-cpu-batch-number/
> 
> Is where I first read about it a while ago. The letter represents CPU stepping, its written right above the example.
> 
> So technically it's not straight out of Intel's mouth, but it's a good guide to go by. it works for Haswell, Ivy Bridge and Sandy bridge afaik.


nice to know, thanks for this


----------



## remixedMind

just got out of bed and the pc was frozen







quick restart and it crash`t on the 29 tun of x264, back to tweaking


----------



## IOWA

New one arrived yesterday, this time is a far better chip, Malysia. You guys why don't you post some results of benchmarks? Like HWBotPrime or a cinbench... just to add to front page for comparison?

Than, please specify what you use to cool down your processor, [email protected] stock cooling is different from the same settings but with LC!


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> just got out of bed and the pc was frozen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quick restart and it crash`t on the 29 tun of x264, back to tweaking


With what do you cool it??


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> With what do you cool it??


cm tx3 evo idle temps @ 27/31 and load @ 60/70 max


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> cm tx3 evo idle temps @ 27/31 and load @ 60/70 max


70 is a little high, if it pass 75 it gests very unstable in OC i noticed, it starts to throttle.
And crash.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> 70 is a little high, if it pass 75 it gests very unstable in OC i noticed, it starts to throttle.
> And crash.


running x264 now max tepms are 66 on core 1 and 64 on core 2, 70 was the highest i saw when the room was a little more hot


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> running x264 now max tepms are 66 on core 1 and 64 on core 2, 70 was the highest i saw when the room was a little more hot


It's OK so, maybe just rise a little input voltage and ring voltage to improve stability.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> It's OK so, maybe just rise a little input voltage and ring voltage to improve stability.


i gave it a 1.95 VCCIN it was @ 1.9 before, the cache is @ stock(32) for now just to test the core if its stable


----------



## russy23

well after more testing of the cache core it doesnt seem to make any difference changing this..maybe im wrong but i think ill just leave this at stock


----------



## GMcDougal

so i just put my memory speed to 1600 and prime95 crashed my computer after about 25 mins. At 1333 memory speed i can get 2+ hours on prime95 (havent tested further yet). Is it likely i will see a big performance increase from 1333 to 1600? If so, what should i change in my bios to help obtain this speed. thanks


----------



## delgon

well. if you tweak your timings your performance will be almost the same but if u wanna this 1600 then you can try to change some of these 3 options. VTT (Digital IO (IOD)) & (Analog IO (IOA) and VCCSA (System agent voltage). From what i know so far these are responsible for RAM. x124 and x9C errors can be connected to these voltages.


----------



## GMcDougal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> well. if you tweak your timings your performance will be almost the same but if u wanna this 1600 then you can try to change some of these 3 options. VTT (Digital IO (IOD)) & (Analog IO (IOA) and VCCSA (System agent voltage). From what i know so far these are responsible for RAM. x124 and x9C errors can be connected to these voltages.


you hit it on the money, i just went back and looked at my log and my crash was an x124 crash. Im pretty happy right now so ill just stick with 1333 until i get bored


----------



## delgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> you hit it on the money, i just went back and looked at my log and my crash was an x124 crash. Im pretty happy right now so ill just stick with 1333 until i get bored


I'm glad that i could help. I found that x09 and x124 can be because of these voltages but x124 can be caused by vCore too but x09 & x101 by too low Vccin. unfortunately high VTT is not always good. I'm stable with +0.030 offset but with 0.050 it become unstable so these voltages are very frustrating.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> You guys why don't you post some results of benchmarks? Like HWBotPrime or a cinbench... just to add to front page for comparison?


I second this, I was considering posting 11.5/R15 results I have got with this chip scaling while increasing cache. its not leaps and bounds but its more than just upping core clock to the next multi, only by a point or two but its considerable once you have reached your max core clock...


----------



## DotBeta

Installing Cinebench & HWBotPrime right now so I'll post stock scores as well as OC scores. I suppose it would be good to have solid improvement numbers instead of just overclock numbers. Which Cinebench should we all use?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Installing Cinebench & HWBotPrime right now so I'll post stock scores as well as OC scores. I suppose it would be good to have solid improvement numbers instead of just overclock numbers. Which Cinebench should we all use?


if you are on Windows 7 you outta join the OCN HWBot team and post your scores!

In other news... I got my processor home last night, took it outta the box, grabbed my z87 sabertooth and went to put the chip in... Bent pens on the board. I didn't open it immediately when it came. Now I'm wishing I would have so I could have had it replaced and back by now... GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> if you are on Windows 7 you outta join the OCN HWBot team and post your scores!
> 
> In other news... I got my processor home last night, took it outta the box, grabbed my z87 sabertooth and went to put the chip in... Bent pens on the board. I didn't open it immediately when it came. Now I'm wishing I would have so I could have had it replaced and back by now... GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


I'm actually using Windows 10 tech preview as my daily driver right now.

Sorry to hear about the pins


----------



## DotBeta

http://hwbot.org/user/dotbeta/










Lowest score after 2 runs of Stock HWBotPrime score: 3486.28 pps

Lowest score after 2 runs of OC HWBotPrime score: 4,217.98 pps.

Not even sure what this means in terms of gains being big or small lol. Never used this benchmark before. Also, why does it says 4040mb ram instead of my whole 8gb? Anyways, next up Cinebench... Once someone tells me the best versiont o bench on, R15?


----------



## JustAfleshWound

I'd go with R15


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/user/dotbeta/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowest score after 2 runs of Stock HWBotPrime score: 3265.00 pps
> 
> Lowest score after 2 runs of OC HWBotPrime score: 3940.99 pps.
> 
> Not even sure what this means in terms of gains being big or small lol. Never used this benchmark before. Also, why does it says 4040mb ram instead of my whole 8gb? Anyways, next up Cinebench... Once someone tells me the best versiont o bench on, R15?


it only detects 4gigs of ram because you install`d the 32 bit version of java


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> it only detects 4gigs of ram because you install`d the 32 bit version of java


Hurr Durr silly me, i just typed java in google and clicked on the download from the site expecting it would auto detect OS and install the appropriate version, well I'll install the x64 version and see if that increases my results further.

*EDIT: Updated the previous post with the proper java x64 HWBotPrime scores.*

Onto Cinebench R15



I scored 333cb with my OC specs on R15 on cpu run, originally scored 230 stock.


----------



## GMcDougal

Apparently my ram being at 1600 wasnt causing my BSOD in prime95. Even at 1333 it crashed windows after 25 minutes. It ran for over 2+ hours the other day and ive changed nothing. I upped the vcore and that seems to have fixed it. What i thought was going to be a great overclocker is turning out to be just OK


----------



## russy23

hope this works, havent used photobucket for months : -

http://s180.photobucket.com/user/russ23_photo/media/45OCg3258_zps8ff32afe.png.html


----------



## MunneY

Make sure you let your friends know.

Pentium G3258 for $54.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KPRWAZQ/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00KPRWAZQ&linkCode=as2&tag=them0971-20&linkId=USW4CXTB5Z3FQ5IW


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russy23*
> 
> hope this works, havent used photobucket for months : -
> 
> *snip*


What clock speed and cache are you running? You're on balanced performance so you're displaying 800mhz cpu clock with hwinfo lol. also you might have run intot he same problem as me with running java 32 bit instead of 64 bit because you're displaying 4gb of ram.


----------



## delgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> What clock speed and cache are you running? You're on balanced performance so you're displaying 800mhz cpu clock with hwinfo lol. also you might have run intot he same problem as me with running java 32 bit instead of 64 bit because you're displaying 4gb of ram.


but you can see 4500 in max column lol.


----------



## russy23

4500/3200, sorry about that, max column does say..yea will redo again at some point..


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> but you can see 4500 in max column lol.


@[email protected] I need my eyes checked lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russy23*
> 
> 4500/3200, sorry about that, max column does say..yea will redo again at some point..


its all good I didn't notice the max cpu 2 slots to the right lol. I should run the OpenGL test as well, I only ran CPU.


----------



## russy23

lack of sleep, to much benchmarking etc









ive got a 750ti 2gb in pc, didn't test the chip, should of


----------



## Lantian

not in the mood of rerunning cinebench right now, its late and im listening to music reading up on new, but here are my scores from last time i ran cinbench 15




just reran single thread bench to make sure nothing has changed, as usual forgot to close waterfox, but whatever it shouldn't change anything


----------



## DotBeta

I don't have the option for single core benchmark in Cinebench R15, do I have to activate it?


----------



## Lantian

think so try selecting all or it was up in the left corner somewhere, cant remember did it couple of months ago with my fx 8350 system
edit: just cheked it, select advanced benchmark in the top left corner by clicking file


----------



## russy23

Pretty sure in file tab theres show all tests..something like that


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> think so try selecting all or it was up in the left corner somewhere, cant remember did it couple of months ago with my fx 8350 system
> edit: just cheked it, select advanced benchmark in the top left corner by clicking file


Ok I found it. lol, we are running the same clock and cache speeds, my vcore being .025v lower is the only difference. I scored exactly what you did in cb single core benchmark 177cb







.


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Ok I found it. lol, we are running the same clock and cache speeds, my vcore being .025v lower is the only difference. I scored exactly what you did in cb single core benchmark 177cb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


nice


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Figured I'd run all three for good measure... 4.8/4.4 for now.


----------



## DotBeta

so about an 8 point increase for an extra 100mhz in the single core test, cool. I scored something like 98.3 fps int he OpenGL test but I'm using a GTX 465, I wonder what the fps score will be once I SLI my other GTX 465







.


----------



## Themisseble

Can one make Ryse: Son of Rome benchmarks?


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Can one make Ryse: Son of Rome benchmarks?


if ill have time later on today i could make some, but got to say @4,7ghz core 4,2 uncore the cpu isn't a limiting factor in iy my gpu is another story tough i get somewhere between 40-50 fps on maxed settings with occasional dips in low 30's about the same as with project cars but haven't done much testing on either just played them and made sure that i never dip below 30fps, let you know if i get around doing benches but you can easily play ryse son of rome on this cpu, it just amazing to be honest


----------



## JustAfleshWound

4.7 with stock cache got me 179 on single core, 4.7 with 4.4 cache got me 183. 4.8 with stock cache got me 180 on single core while 4.8 with 4.4 got 184. From 4.5 to 4.8 I saw about the same amount of scaling in terms of gains in both single and multi. 4.9 however took a jump from what seemed like such small gains between clock increases at 185 although I have no info on 4.9 with an increased cache as it was unstable and required more voltage than I wanted to see for 24/7. I may fiddle with 4.9 again some time but Im leaning toward pushing for 5.0 to play with a bit if voltages dont go sky high...


----------



## russy23

Is taking it higher than 4.5 worth it do you rekon


----------



## Wirerat

Anyone used this cpu in a media server? Im interested in media browser 3 transcoding performance.

I guess I can disable two cores of my i5 and see how it does.

I am building another gaming rig for my brother and My 4670k in my media server is a bit of overkill considering there is never more than one transcode taking place at a time.

However the difference in the 4670k/g3258 in a gaming rig is much less than the two compared transcoding.

Decisions, decisions. Guess I ll order it and see.


----------



## Griff Dog

Interesting little chip I have some questions. Here is my setup on Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5; 4.2ghz 1.275 cpu voltage, 33 Ring and 1.2 Ring Voltage. It seems I am pumping a lot more vcore than others. My chip VID was 1.080 which also seems higher then most. I can't get 4.2 stable below this voltage. At 1.25 it boots into windows and runs prime95 for about 5 minutes then fails. At 1.275 it seems very stable. I only ran prime for about an hour. Temps max at 86 and sat around 80. I don't think I can achieve more voltage on the stock cooler.

What is a safe voltage for this chip? If I am already at the limit I don't see a need for a better cooler and will just take what I have.

Is Ring frequency a seperate thing from core frequency? Or do they work together? Meaning if I set ring to stock value of x32 with 1.2 volts can I overclock the core first and then go back to the ring?

Voltage Offset was confusing so I turned that off and just manually set my voltage. Is this preferred?


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griff Dog*
> 
> Interesting little chip I have some questions. Here is my setup on Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5; 4.2ghz 1.275 cpu voltage, 33 Ring and 1.2 Ring Voltage. It seems I am pumping a lot more vcore than others. My chip VID was 1.080 which also seems higher then most. I can't get 4.2 stable below this voltage. At 1.25 it boots into windows and runs prime95 for about 5 minutes then fails. At 1.275 it seems very stable. I only ran prime for about an hour. Temps max at 86 and sat around 80. I don't think I can achieve more voltage on the stock cooler.
> 
> What is a safe voltage for this chip? If I am already at the limit I don't see a need for a better cooler and will just take what I have.
> 
> Is Ring frequency a seperate thing from core frequency? Or do they work together? Meaning if I set ring to stock value of x32 with 1.2 volts can I overclock the core first and then go back to the ring?
> 
> Voltage Offset was confusing so I turned that off and just manually set my voltage. Is this preferred?


you can check the haswell oc guide for gigabyte z87 boards its basically the same haswell chip with just with two cores and they have some recommendations for safe voltages there, it covers mostly everything you need to know for overclocking this chip, but looking at your voltages they are safe, also whats your vccin voltage?


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russy23*
> 
> Is taking it higher than 4.5 worth it do you rekon


As of now I personally run stock 3.2 on balanced power at all times unless I'm bench marking and pushing for max ghz. The reason being is that my H81M-P33 board will not use dynamic voltages on balanced power when I'm overclocked for some reason, so I will have a max OC of 4.7ghz @ 1.375v, but when my cpu is idling at 800mhz it's still sucking down 1.375v instead of toning down the voltage and that's not cool with me at all. Meanwhile if I'm running stock balanced at 800mhz idle I'm only using 0.714v on the core.

Once I get my Z board and the voltage issue is hopefully resolved, for a daily OC I will have it at 4.5ghz @ 1.3v and will only go higher when pushing benchmarks.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> As of now I personally run stock 3.2 on balanced power at all times unless I'm bench marking and pushing for max ghz. The reason being is that my H81M-P33 board will not use dynamic voltages on balanced power when I'm overclocked for some reason, so I will have a max OC of 4.7ghz @ 1.375v, but when my cpu is idling at 800mhz it's still sucking down 1.375v instead of toning down the voltage and that's not cool with me at all. Meanwhile if I'm running stock balanced at 800mhz idle I'm only using 0.714v on the core.
> 
> Once I get my Z board and the voltage issue is hopefully resolved, for a daily OC I will have it at 4.5ghz @ 1.3v and will only go higher when pushing benchmarks.


its not just you the H chipset cant drop the volts when idle if you overclock, if its stock yes but not oc, it doesn't matter if you use Balanced or High performance


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> its not just you the H chipset cant drop the volts when idle if you overclock, if its stock yes but not oc, it doesn't matter if you use Balanced or High performance


Can't drop volts, can't overclock ram, might get the Intel hammer dropped down on it and OCing this chip with an H board will be no more since it's not supposed to be able to OC it in the first place. They've already done it with a couple of other H boards and that's why I am upgrading to a Z board, security, more options and the ability to upgrade to a Broadwell if it's luring enough.

As for now ride while the sun's on our backs and OC the crap out of these chips XD.


----------



## Griff Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> you can check the haswell oc guide for gigabyte z87 boards its basically the same haswell chip with just with two cores and they have some recommendations for safe voltages there, it covers mostly everything you need to know for overclocking this chip, but looking at your voltages they are safe, also whats your vccin voltage?


1.8


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Can't drop volts, can't overclock ram, might get the Intel hammer dropped down on it and OCing this chip with an H board will be no more since it's not supposed to be able to OC it in the first place. They've already done it with a couple of other H boards and that's why I am upgrading to a Z board, security, more options and the ability to upgrade to a Broadwell if it's luring enough.
> 
> As for now ride while the sun's on our backs and OC the crap out of these chips XD.


same plan here will get z97i-plus and broadwell


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griff Dog*
> 
> 1.8


put 1.9 and then try, for me at 1.9 and 1.355/1.36 is stable (still testing) 1.95 and it crashes


----------



## Wirerat

The sale at amazon ended. The g3258 is $69.00 again. I had one in my cart already that was $54 and it let me checkout at that price.


----------



## DotBeta

On another subject I wanted to mention that before when I was running windows 7 Ultimate if I would use CPUZ to check my chip specs my core voltage would always display at 0.144 under any circumstance, I wasn't the only one either a bunch of people were reporting this on the same board as mine and I assumed it was related to the BIOS needing an update, well when I upgraded to the technical preview and installed CPUZ, low and behold, the core voltages are reading fine!



See, core voltage's displaying fine! So maybe it wasn't the board or BIOS but something to do with WIndows 7???? I have an MSI board and have to use the Gigabyte CPUZ because the stock version is borked in the tech preview right now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> The sale at amazon ended. The g3258 is $69.00 again. I had one in my cart already that was $54 and it let me checkout at that price.


Awesome!


----------



## russy23

Glad I went straight for a z97 board..not top end..but £70 seemed a good choice


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> its not just you the H chipset cant drop the volts when idle if you overclock, if its stock yes but not oc, it doesn't matter if you use Balanced or High performance


Do those H series boards support intel speedstep? Are you guys using manual voltage or offset? Outside of windows power plan I have found them both to effect dynamic scaling... Try enabling speedstep if you can or using offset voltages, at manual settings or with speedstep off my voltages lock at the VID set.


----------



## remixedMind

here are my scores
4.5 core 3.2 cache


4.5 core 4.2 cache


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> Do those H series boards support intel speedstep? Are you guys using manual voltage or offset? Outside of windows power plan I have found them both to effect dynamic scaling... Try enabling speedstep if you can or using offset voltages, at manual settings or with speedstep off my voltages lock at the VID set.


speedstep and c states are enabled, even if i use offset it`s not dropping the volts they stay the same way i put them while using manual mode


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*


Is that rainmeter I see?


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> speedstep and c states are enabled, even if i use offset it`s not dropping the volts they stay the same way i put them while using manual mode


That's a total bummer, my hand was hovering over the H97 while I was in the store too. I was very close to getting it but had fears of what everyone is confirming.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> here are my scores
> 4.5 core 3.2 cache
> 
> 
> 4.5 core 4.2 cache


I noticed your score on hwbot prime is lower with the higher cache, did you increase voltages to cache? Messing with cache ratios I have found that some provide no benefit and need to either go higher or lower. (4.0 uncore performing the same as 3.2, while 3.9 actually improves scores and 4.1 even more of an improvement while 4.2 will drop back to the same scores as it would at 3.2) I have also come to notice that if the cache voltage isn't high enough it will perform worse than it would at stock. (makes sense) Between all that I'm beginning to wonder how much ram speeds are also effecting this and if those running 1333/1600 will see an actual benefit from this. Maybe later tonight I'll try and kick back, burn one and see how it relates between the lower ram speeds...


----------



## remixedMind

i will test the cache more tomorrow, as for the ram speed only 1333 is supported whit the pentium on H boards so cant test that
edit: will test now bored whit bf


----------



## delgon

Well. Cache is something like VRAM. If you make it to run faster but it dont have enough voltage then there will be some errors which cpu will have to rerun to correct it. Just like unstable vram will make gpu run slower.


----------



## stubass

With HWBot prime i have found very little difference with uncore and ram.. in fact imo and others uncore and ram dont really matter thus i can slightly sacrfice thoose variables to get a higher cpu clock and a better score... also you need to run it like 10 times and take the best score from that....... thus what does matter is processor speed and running the latest beta java...


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> With HWBot prime i have found very little difference with uncore and ram.. in fact imo and others uncore and ram dont really matter thus i can slightly sacrfice thoose variables to get a higher cpu clock and a better score... also you need to run it like 10 times and take the best score from that....... thus what does matter is processor speed and running the latest beta java...


So you're saying running uncore at stock speed and cranking up the core multiplier then running hwbotprime will score higher? interesting, ill have to test it out.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> So you're saying running uncore at stock speed and cranking up the core multiplier then running hwbotprime will score higher? interesting, ill have to test it out.


core is king hands down, never take a lower core setting to get a higher cache or ram setting.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> With HWBot prime i have found very little difference with uncore and ram.. in fact imo and others uncore and ram dont really matter thus i can slightly sacrfice thoose variables to get a higher cpu clock and a better score... also you need to run it like 10 times and take the best score from that....... thus what does matter is processor speed and running the latest beta java...
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying running uncore at stock speed and cranking up the core multiplier then running hwbotprime will score higher? interesting, ill have to test it out.
Click to expand...

pretty much... well i was running it on ln2 and found i scored better on 6Ghz with a low uncore like bit over stock like x40 than say x50 uncore which then i had to drop the multi to x57 or x58 i think.. anyway the same theroy will translate onto whatever cooling you have but do test it out.. some of the top benchers told me uncore and ram mean very little to noting compared to core speed with botprime... as i also said DL the latest beta java.. i think it is java8x

Actually i was running x32 uncore for my best run... ram was 2666 but that was stock for the ram and dropping the ram down to like 2133 didnt add any extra MHz to my overclock.. it also was barely different score in botprime to this screenie


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Is that rainmeter I see?


Yep, rainmeter with Omnimo skin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> pretty much... well i was running it on ln2 and found i scored better on 6Ghz with a low uncore like bit over stock like x40 than say x50 uncore which then i had to drop the multi to x57 or x58 i think.. anyway the same theroy will translate onto whatever cooling you have but do test it out.. some of the top benchers told me uncore and ram mean very little to noting compared to core speed with botprime... as i also said DL the latest beta java.. i think it is java8x
> 
> Actually i was running x32 uncore for my best run... ram was 2666 but that was stock for the ram and dropping the ram down to like 2133 didnt add any extra MHz to my overclock.. it also was barely different score in botprime to this screenie


Right on, I was able to run 4.7ghz with 44 uncore but I turned it down to 42 uncore just to drop the uncore voltages down considerably. If I set uncore to stock multiplier should I set it's voltage to a fixed 1.050v stock, or leave the uncore voltage on auto?


----------



## remixedMind

did some test with the cache only and i just don`t see the point in changing it from stock


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Is that rainmeter I see?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, rainmeter with Omnimo skin.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> pretty much... well i was running it on ln2 and found i scored better on 6Ghz with a low uncore like bit over stock like x40 than say x50 uncore which then i had to drop the multi to x57 or x58 i think.. anyway the same theroy will translate onto whatever cooling you have but do test it out.. some of the top benchers told me uncore and ram mean very little to noting compared to core speed with botprime... as i also said DL the latest beta java.. i think it is java8x
> 
> Actually i was running x32 uncore for my best run... ram was 2666 but that was stock for the ram and dropping the ram down to like 2133 didnt add any extra MHz to my overclock.. it also was barely different score in botprime to this screenie
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right on, I was able to run 4.7ghz with 44 uncore but I turned it down to 42 uncore just to drop the uncore voltages down considerably. If I set uncore to stock multiplier should I set it's voltage to a fixed 1.050v stock, or leave the uncore voltage on auto?
Click to expand...

if you try a botprime run with uncore at x32 auto or the stock volts would be fine.. where you should see the difference is MHz vs vcore on the core.. like you should be able to pull out atleast an extra couple or few hundread MHz more on the core with a lower uncore depending on the chip... maybe even at similar vcore.. maybe a tad higher needed but it will come down to the chip too... the main point is still if you can lower your uncore to stock and gain these MHz on the core plus run botprime a few times you will get a better score.. i.e if say you can do uncore x32, cpu x48/49.. you should see an improvment in botprime than over 4.7GHz x44 uncore... with botprime these pents seem to have good efficincy per core than say a 4970k per core.

if with youir setup 4.7GHz is like a wall no matter what you set the uncore too then try with x32, x 30 x 44 uncore at 4.7GHz core oc and the scores will be similar.. bit of variation but due to the run thus whay you should run it like 10 times and see what the best score is..


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Anyone used this cpu in a media server? Im interested in media browser 3 transcoding performance.
> 
> I guess I can disable two cores of my i5 and see how it does.
> 
> I am building another gaming rig for my brother and My 4670k in my media server is a bit of overkill considering there is never more than one transcode taking place at a time.
> 
> However the difference in the 4670k/g3258 in a gaming rig is much less than the two compared transcoding.
> 
> Decisions, decisions. Guess I ll order it and see.


I have a 24core xeon server doing my transcoding from Full 40Mbit bluray down to w/e res..

You can NEVER have overkill transcoding..


----------



## Griff Dog

Need some advice here. I have been working on my OC here is where I am at:

CPU: 4.3ghz @ 1.315v
Ring: 4.0ghz @ 1.215v
VCCIN: @ 2.0v

Prime95: 30 Minutes stable max temp 88c
Aida64: 10 minutes stable max temp 84c

CPU Voltage at 1.3 was unstable, 1.325 was too hot 90+ in prime
Ring: 1.2v was unstable.
VCCIN: 1.8 was unstable past 4ghz cpu, 1.9 was good at 4.2 but unstable at 4.3. 1.95 unstable at 4.3. 2.0 is stable

CPU 4.4ghz was unstable and too hot at 1.35v

I am running the stock cooler. I have a hyper 212 on the way. I know I am on the threshold for temps but not worried. They will go down when I get the new cooler installed.

Haven't touched memory or anything else. These are just notes from my OC I have done today. Where do I go next?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griff Dog*
> 
> Need some advice here. I have been working on my OC here is where I am at:
> 
> CPU: 4.3ghz @ 1.315v
> Ring: 4.0ghz @ 1.215v
> VCCIN: @ 2.0v
> 
> Prime95: 30 Minutes stable max temp 88c
> Aida64: 10 minutes stable max temp 84c
> 
> CPU Voltage at 1.3 was unstable, 1.325 was too hot 90+ in prime
> Ring: 1.2v was unstable.
> VCCIN: 1.8 was unstable past 4ghz cpu, 1.9 was good at 4.2 but unstable at 4.3. 1.95 unstable at 4.3. 2.0 is stable
> 
> CPU 4.4ghz was unstable and too hot at 1.35v
> 
> I am running the stock cooler. I have a hyper 212 on the way. I know I am on the threshold for temps but not worried. They will go down when I get the new cooler installed.
> 
> Haven't touched memory or anything else. These are just notes from my OC I have done today. Where do I go next?


 Try again for 44 core but set the cache( Ring) to 32 and voltage at 1.150v.


----------



## Griff Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Try again for 44 core but set the cache( Ring) to 32 and voltage at 1.150v.


Tried that. It just won't do it. Leaving all my settings the same but dropping to ring 32 and 1.150, also tried 1.050 since that was the stock setting. No go. Tried bumping vcore to 1.35 and it still blue screens about 2 minutes into prime.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griff Dog*
> 
> Tried that. It just won't do it. Leaving all my settings the same but dropping to ring 32 and 1.150, also tried 1.050 since that was the stock setting. No go. Tried bumping vcore to 1.35 and it still blue screens about 2 minutes into prime.


just leave the cache on auto dont manually change the volts or multiplier, use 1.9v VCCIN and 1.35 (just to see if its stable at that vcore) @ 4.2 on the core but when you get ur hyper 212, if stable up the to 43 whit same volts, change one setting at a time. no pro here just what i do


----------



## Griff Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> just leave the cache on auto dont manually change the volts or multiplier, use 1.9v VCCIN and 1.35 (just to see if its stable at that vcore) @ 4.2 on the core but when you get ur hyper 212, if stable up the to 43 whit same volts, change one setting at a time. no pro here just what i do


It won't even pass bios check with 1.9 VCCIN and 1.3+ Vcore. That is with Cache multi and volts on auto and cpu at 42. It boots and stress tests for a few minutes with 1.95 and then 2.0 made it super stable.

My stock VID is 1.080 what are you guys getting?


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griff Dog*
> 
> It won't even pass bios check with 1.9 VCCIN and 1.3+ Vcore. That is with Cache multi and volts on auto and cpu at 42. It boots and stress tests for a few minutes with 1.95 and then 2.0 made it super stable.
> 
> My stock VID is 1.080 what are you guys getting?


cant reboot now to see the stock (running x264), what board are u using
edit:: here`s a great guide http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


----------



## Dyaems

Just got my G3258, 3421B725 Costa Rica. Hope its a decent clocker







I'm only going to use an H81 board though...


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griff Dog*
> 
> Need some advice here. I have been working on my OC here is where I am at:
> 
> CPU: 4.3ghz @ 1.315v
> Ring: 4.0ghz @ 1.215v
> VCCIN: @ 2.0v
> 
> Prime95: 30 Minutes stable max temp 88c
> Aida64: 10 minutes stable max temp 84c
> 
> CPU Voltage at 1.3 was unstable, 1.325 was too hot 90+ in prime
> Ring: 1.2v was unstable.
> VCCIN: 1.8 was unstable past 4ghz cpu, 1.9 was good at 4.2 but unstable at 4.3. 1.95 unstable at 4.3. 2.0 is stable
> 
> CPU 4.4ghz was unstable and too hot at 1.35v
> 
> I am running the stock cooler. I have a hyper 212 on the way. I know I am on the threshold for temps but not worried. They will go down when I get the new cooler installed.
> 
> Haven't touched memory or anything else. These are just notes from my OC I have done today. Where do I go next?


Looks like you also have a poor OC chip like mine

My G3258 chip needs 1.325 Vcore for 4.3 GHz. I backed down to 4.2 GHz @ 1.275 Vcore for daily use


----------



## russy23

I leave vccin alone..any advantage to manually change it


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russy23*
> 
> I leave vccin alone..any advantage to manually change it


for me giving it 1.9 gave me stability @ 4.5 1.355v(still testing 25 out of 50 loops, 1.36 passes)


----------



## russy23

what do you guys think is the max voltage for vcore to leave it out as a daily used chip, my msi board goes red at 1.3v, is any higher dangerous to be using all the time??


----------



## Nomadskid

I wouldn't go higher than 1.4 for daily use.


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russy23*
> 
> what do you guys think is the max voltage for vcore to leave it out as a daily used chip, my msi board goes red at 1.3v, is any higher dangerous to be using all the time??


I wouldn't go above 1.3v for daily usage but that's just my preference, if you're running on balanced you'll only see 1.3v when under load. My MSI board also shows red when going over 1.3 on vcore and 1.2 on vring


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> I wouldn't go above 1.3v for daily usage but that's just my preference, if you're running on balanced you'll only see 1.3v when under load. My MSI board also shows red when going over 1.3 on vcore and 1.2 on vring


on a cpu that costs $60 I see no reason to not run it at 1.4v or higher









On my 4770k and 4790k, yea I stay at or under 1.3v.


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> on a cpu that costs $60 I see no reason to not run it at 1.4v or higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my 4770k and 4790k, yea I stay at or under 1.3v.


I like my chip and rather not spend another 100+ bucks looking for an equally good performer if I degrade the one I have? At that point I may as well have gone devils canyon 4790k and called it a day. A lot of these chips are junk, and finding good performers isn't very easy there are obviously better chips than mine that can go further with lower voltages but I've only seen a handful.

Then again I'm completely new to Haswell and watching the linus overclocking guide he does say anything over 1.4v is where it gets dicey, I can boot into 4.8ghz @ 1.4v but I need to raise my vccin for stability and this board won't exceed 1.9







. Honestly I can see myself pushing 4.8 on balanced power so I don't have to run 1.4v constantly, but 4.5 @1.3v just sounds like a well rounded clock & voltage :shrug:


----------



## russy23

i also think 4.5 is the best OC figure, any higher the gains are very minimal


----------



## DotBeta

Once again instead of buying the Z board today I'm picking up something else







, a EVGA NEX750G 750w psu for a song, my crappy 5 year old Rocketfish 550w psu that's really 500w has got to go. I rather have guaranteed stability with minimal ripple for overclocking right now and can wait another week or 2 to pick up the z board. Plus my 8 pin 12v power cable is way too short for my case and an extension locally is 15 bucks uke:. Also this psu doesnt support haswell since it wasn't even out yet lol.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438027&cm_re=750w_G1-_-17-438-027-_-Product

Not buying it from newegg but I figured I'd link to it so you can see what I'm getting.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> I like my chip and rather not spend another 100+ bucks looking for an equally good performer if I degrade the one I have? At that point I may as well have gone devils canyon 4790k and called it a day. A lot of these chips are junk, and finding good performers isn't very easy there are obviously better chips than mine that can go further with lower voltages but I've only seen a handful.
> 
> Then again I'm completely new to Haswell and watching the linus overclocking guide he does say anything over 1.4v is where it gets dicey, I can boot into 4.8ghz @ 1.4v but I need to raise my vccin for stability and this board won't exceed 1.9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Honestly I can see myself pushing 4.8 on balanced power so I don't have to run 1.4v constantly, but 4.5 @1.3v just sounds like a well rounded clock & voltage :shrug:


you made some good points. If you have a good enough cpu to hit 4.5ghz+ at 1.3v ish. I understand.

If your booting at 4.8ghz 1.4v there should be a nice stable 4.7ghz profile somewhere between 1.35-1.4v.

I would feel fine feeding it 1.385v and 2.0v input as long as temps are good.


----------



## Dyaems

Currently running my G3258 with the following settings on an Asus H81M-E motherboard.

4.2ghz @ 1.250v Core
3.7ghz @ 1.150v Cache
1.9v VCCIN
LLC forgot, I set the one below Extreme
RAM 1333mhz(?) 8-8-8-22 / Auto

...AKA my 4770k settings copied to the G3258 because I'm lazy







Will tweak it further once I found my initial settings. vCore (not VID) in HWinfo does not report properly though.

I also have another question about the RAM, CPU-Z actually shows 666.5mhz for the RAM, and I'm only using single stick RAM, does it mean it is only running at 666.5mhz?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Currently running my G3258 with the following settings on an Asus H81M-E motherboard.
> 
> 4.2ghz @ 1.250v Core
> 3.7ghz @ 1.150v Cache
> 1.9v VCCIN
> LLC forgot, I set the one below Extreme
> RAM 1333mhz(?) 8-8-8-22 / Auto
> 
> ...AKA my 4770k settings copied to the G3258 because I'm lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will tweak it further once I found my initial settings. vCore (not VID) in HWinfo does not report properly though.
> 
> I also have another question about the RAM, CPU-Z actually shows 666.5mhz for the RAM, and I'm only using single stick RAM, does it mean it is only running at 666.5mhz?


that looks like 1300mhz ram to me.


----------



## russy23

I've got the 500w evga..pretty solid..although 1st had to go back as fan was loose and grinding

ote name="DotBeta" url="/t/1500524/intel-pentium-g3258-performance-and-owners-thread/1950#post_23013726"]Once again instead of buying the Z board today I'm picking up something else







, a EVGA NEX750G 750w psu for a song, my crappy 5 year old Rocketfish 550w psu that's really 500w has got to go. I rather have guaranteed stability with minimal ripple for overclocking right now and can wait another week or 2 to pick up the z board. Plus my 8 pin 12v power cable is way too short for my case and an extension locally is 15 bucks uke:
Product

Not buying it from newegg but I figured I'd link to it so you can see what I'm getting.[/quote]


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> that looks like 1300mhz ram to me.


Even when running only with single stick? If that is the case, then I do not need to worry about it


----------



## russy23

Hard to edit on tablets


----------



## Lantian

well just ran Ryse Son of Rome, logged to file with msi afterburner(since its logged everything not gonna bother with making a graph from it or anything) very begining of the game with all the setting maxed except for textures that are locked to high for me and no supersampling on on my gtx 670 2gb got min 29,300 fps after loading screen just for a moment, average around 41fps(after the very beginning never drops below 39), max 51.100 fps , memory usage tops out at around 2020mb(no surprise there)


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> you made some good points. If you have a good enough cpu to hit 4.5ghz+ at 1.3v ish. I understand.
> 
> If your booting at 4.8ghz 1.4v there should be a nice stable 4.7ghz profile somewhere between 1.35-1.4v.
> 
> I would feel fine feeding it 1.385v and 2.0v input as long as temps are good.


As far as I've dialed it in these are my numbers that are stable, each of these have ring at x42 @ 1.150v, the voltages are also bumped up an extra .005 from stable just to have some headroom and for the heck of it lol:

4.5ghz @ 1.300v vcore, 1.820v vccin
4.6ghz @ 1.340v vcore, 1.850v vccin
4.7ghz @ 1.375v vcore, 1.880v vccin
4.8ghz @ 1.400v vcore, _1.920v vccin?_ -tbd once i get a board that can exceed 1.9v vccin

Here I am validated at 4.7ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/bkd21n

at 4.5ghz under IBT load my temps are 57c and at 4.7ghz my IBT load temps are 60c. before the delidding I was at 77c and 80c under water.

The climb up the mhz ladder has been so smooth I haven't seen the inevitable large voltage gap to see that extra 100mhz, so I might even be able to hit 4.9-5.0ghz which I'm definitely crossing my fingers for. This is also my second chip with the first being a bad overclocking dud collecting dust on my shelf.


----------



## russy23

Wow..wish I had the balls to delid


----------



## delgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> As far as I've dialed it in these are my numbers that are stable, each of these have ring at x42 @ 1.150v, the voltages are also bumped up an extra .005 from stable just to have some headroom and for the heck of it lol:
> 
> 4.5ghz @ 1.300v vcore, 1.820v vccin
> 4.6ghz @ 1.340v vcore, 1.8.50v vccin
> 4.7ghz @ 1.375v vcore, 1.880v vccin
> 4.8ghz @ 1.400v vcore, _1.920v vccin?_ -tbd once i get a board that can exceed 1.9v vccin
> 
> Here I am validated at 4.7ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bkd21n
> 
> at 4.5ghz under IBT load my temps are 57c and at 4.7ghz my IBT load temps are 60c. before the delidding I was at 77c and 80c.
> 
> The climb up the mhz ladder has been so smooth I haven't seen the inevitable large voltage gap to see that extra 100mhz, so I might even be able to hit 4.9-5.0ghz which I'm definitely crossing my fingers for. This is also my second chip with the first being a bad overclocking dud collecting dust on my shelf.


You should know that IBT means nothing with this chip. 50+ runs with x264 means that your pentium is stable. Eventualy prime 512k and 576k to test your cache clock.


----------



## Dyaems

Out of curiosity, I tried cranking the multiplier up to x43 and it BSOD using the same settings at x42. Also tried 4.5ghz @ 1.3v and it does not even boot









Time to go slowly. Definitely won't be going 4.5ghz as I'm pretty sure my case/cooling is limiting it. Maybe 4.3ghz would be the tops.


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> You should know that IBT means nothing with this chip. 50+ runs with x264 means that your pentium is stable. Eventualy prime 512k and 576k to test your cache clock.


You are right G3258 doesn't have AVX which IBT stress tests, I just use it because it hikes up my load temps higher than AIDA64. To stress test I set AIDA64 to cpu and fpu test overnight so around 8 hours straight. I also use x264 and pass the 4 loops and Prime95 448k for 1/2-1hr. I've done that with all these clocks and deemed them stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Out of curiosity, I tried cranking the multiplier up to x43 and it BSOD using the same settings at x42. Also tried 4.5ghz @ 1.3v and it does not even boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to go slowly. Definitely won't be going 4.5ghz as I'm pretty sure my case/cooling is limiting it. Maybe 4.3ghz would be the tops.


If I run x44 cache I need 1.250v to be stable, but if I run it at x42 it only needs 1.150, that's a whole .100 less voltage for 1-3% loss in performance which I'm fine with, someone was nice enough to point that out to me and it's worked out nicely







. My old chip hit an OC wall at 4.2ghz @ 1.375v and a cache of only x36 @ 1.250v, it was pretty crappy lol.

Max your clock speed first to stable, then slowly start raising cache until its unstable, add cache voltage to make it stable again, rinse and repeat. Do not lower the clock to raise cache multiplier it's pointless. Also be very careful with cache voltage it can kill your chip if you push it too much.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> As far as I've dialed it in these are my numbers that are stable, each of these have ring at x42 @ 1.150v, the voltages are also bumped up an extra .005 from stable just to have some headroom and for the heck of it lol:
> 
> 4.5ghz @ 1.300v vcore, 1.820v vccin
> 4.6ghz @ 1.340v vcore, 1.8.50v vccin
> 4.7ghz @ 1.375v vcore, 1.880v vccin
> 4.8ghz @ 1.400v vcore, _1.920v vccin?_ -tbd once i get a board that can exceed 1.9v vccin
> 
> Here I am validated at 4.7ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bkd21n
> 
> at 4.5ghz under IBT load my temps are 57c and at 4.7ghz my IBT load temps are 60c. before the delidding I was at 77c and 80c under water.
> 
> The climb up the mhz ladder has been so smooth I haven't seen the inevitable large voltage gap to see that extra 100mhz, so I might even be able to hit 4.9-5.0ghz which I'm definitely crossing my fingers for. This is also my second chip with the first being a bad overclocking dud collecting dust on my shelf.


I hope the one I get tomorrow is that good.

This will be my older brothers first gaming rig . Hes recently divorced so im getting him a into new hobbie.

We have thus far:

Pentium g3258 (delivers tomorrow)
Asus z87 plus
Hyper 212
Corsair 4x2gb xms ram
Cx430 psu
GpU??

I am going to loan him one of my 660tis from my main rig probably until I find a good deal on a gpu.

I am thinking 650ti/750/750ti. Really depends what we can find cheap.

An older fermi card would be fine too as the monitor is only 1600x900. He also has a 50inch tv he wants to use some but its older and only 720p.

Sucks because I sold a gtx 460 a few months back that would have been perfect.


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I hope the one I get tomorrow is that good.
> 
> This will be my older brothers first gaming rig . Hes recently divorced so im getting him a into new hobbie.
> 
> We have thus far:
> 
> Pentium g3258 (delivers tomorrow)
> Asus z87 plus
> Hyper 212
> Corsair 4x2gb xms ram
> Cx430 psu
> GpU??
> 
> I am going to loan him one of my 660tis from my main rig probably until I find a good deal on a gpu.
> 
> I am thinking 650ti/750/750ti. Really depends what we can find cheap.
> 
> An older fermi card would be fine too as the monitor is only 1600x900. He also has a 50inch tv he wants to use some but its older and only 720p.
> 
> Sucks because I sold a gtx 460 a few months back that would have been perfect.


That sounds good to me, I have 2 GTX 465 I plan to SLI when I get my Z board but for now just the single one has been more than enough for what I've thrown at it, playing XCOM: EU that I got yesterday runs like a dream. The thing is though the loudest component in my case has got to be the turbine blower on this video card, when under load it sounds like a harrier jet is about to take off in my rig lol, I can't imagine 2 going nuts in there







, really kills the whole silent pc theme I'm going for. I might just sell them both and get a 750Ti even though from what I understand the SLI setup would perform better.

What's the benefit of having mem 4 sticks instead of 2?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> That sounds good to me, I have 2 GTX 465 I plan to SLI when I get my Z board but for now just the single one has been more than enough for what I've thrown at it, playing XCOM: EU that I got yesterday runs like a dream. The thing is though the loudest component in my case has got to be the turbine blower on this video card, when under load it sounds like a harrier jet is about to take off in my rig lol, I can't imagine 2 going nuts in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , really kills the whole silent pc theme I'm going for. I might just sell them both and get a 750Ti even though from what I understand the SLI setup would perform better.
> 
> What's the benefit of having mem 4 sticks instead of 2?


I had it laying around. Lol.

I would rather run two sticks.


----------



## bigpoppapump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> This will be my older brothers first gaming rig . Hes recently divorced so im getting him a into new hobbie.
> 
> We have thus far:
> 
> Pentium g3258 (delivers tomorrow)
> Asus z87 plus
> Hyper 212
> Corsair 4x2gb xms ram
> Cx430 psu
> GpU??
> 
> I am going to loan him one of my 660tis from my main rig probably until I find a good deal on a gpu.
> 
> I am thinking 650ti/750/750ti. Really depends what we can find cheap.
> 
> An older fermi card would be fine too as the monitor is only 1600x900. He also has a 50inch tv he wants to use some but its older and only 720p.
> 
> Sucks because I sold a gtx 460 a few months back that would have been perfect.


I've got mine working with a r9 270 I picked up for $90 and they seem just about perfectly paired in single player games at 1600x900. 80+ FPS in Shadow Warrior with max everything except medium shadows and no DoF.


----------



## qwertyegg

This is my g3258 delided with CLU results. idle at 28C and load at 50C.

I can't push the voltage any further cuz I'm using a newegg $75 b85m + G3258 combo. Gigabyte locked the vcore unless I could figure out a way to flash b85m-d3h bios into my b85m-ds3h, I probably won't be able to push the clock any higher.


----------



## bigpoppapump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwertyegg*
> 
> This is my g3258 delided with CLU results. idle at 28C and load at 50C.
> 
> I can't push the voltage any further cuz I'm using a newegg $75 b85m + G3258 combo. Gigabyte locked the vcore unless I could figure out a way to flash b85m-d3h bios into my b85m-ds3h, I probably won't be able to push the clock any higher.


Shoot me a PM or something if you figure out how to do that 'cause I'm in the same boat.


----------



## qwertyegg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigpoppapump*
> 
> Shoot me a PM or something if you figure out how to do that 'cause I'm in the same boat.


sure. I even tried to flash the b85m-d3h bios but got the bios id mismatch error. Then I tried to see if there's a way to change the bios id unfortunately I still haven't figured it out yet. Maybe we will just wait for gigabyte to release the next bios update.


----------



## Griff Dog

Been working on 4.4ghz. Made a lot of progress today. Even at 4.3ghz I was doing unnecessary weird stuff. Here is what I learned:

Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5, F5 Bios
UnCores must be set manually to x32 in the bios. - If left at auto it will crash above 3.8ghz. I don't know why. I assume the motherboard is automatically raising this as the cpu goes up?
Above 1.3ghz requires 2.0 VCCIN - This is different then what everybody has been telling me. My chip must be unique. I tested this over and over.
Gigabyte GTL is a great tool
Bios needs .02 more vcore than GTL
My chip sucks compared to others I have seen on here. Requires more voltage but I'm happy to be making progress








I have read guide after guide, been testing all day today.
1.36 core voltage maxes out my stock intel cooler at 88c,

Attached screenshot:


----------



## Gadgeteer

I run G3258 on B85M-P33, the cheapest b85 mobo on local market. It required no update to boot and run flawlessly (B85 support pentiums natively), but it did not OC over stock 32 multiplier before I installed the latest BIOS (as of the end of SEP 2014).
[email protected] under BOX cooler. http://www.overclock.net/t/1519423/overclocking-g3258-with-out-a-z-type-motherboard#post_23017823
The only difference I've noticed compared with my Z68+3570K is that Intel Extreme Tuning Utility won't OC under windows. This is for breaking super pi records with 5+Ghz OC running for 20 secs. Everything else runs just fine.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> That sounds good to me, I have 2 GTX 465 I plan to SLI when I get my Z board but for now just the single one has been more than enough for what I've thrown at it, playing XCOM: EU that I got yesterday runs like a dream. The thing is though the loudest component in my case has got to be the turbine blower on this video card, when under load it sounds like a harrier jet is about to take off in my rig lol, I can't imagine 2 going nuts in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , really kills the whole silent pc theme I'm going for. I might just sell them both and get a 750Ti even though from what I understand the SLI setup would perform better.
> 
> What's the benefit of having mem 4 sticks instead of 2?


I'd recommend the 750ti FTW any day.
Cool & quiet and requires barely any power.
Here's a few benchmarks I ran a couple of weeks ago.
My QX6700 @3.34GHz performs about the same as the Pentium @4.4-4.5GHz

http://www.overclock.net/t/1469814/nvidia-gtx-750ti-750-maxwell-owners-club/730#post_22819878

In regards to the RAM. The only benefit is more memory








No but seriously... More modules means more stress on the IMC.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griff Dog*
> 
> Been working on 4.4ghz. Made a lot of progress today. Even at 4.3ghz I was doing unnecessary weird stuff. Here is what I learned:
> 
> Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5, F5 Bios
> UnCores must be set manually to x32 in the bios. - If left at auto it will crash above 3.8ghz. I don't know why. I assume the motherboard is automatically raising this as the cpu goes up?
> Above 1.3ghz requires 2.0 VCCIN - This is different then what everybody has been telling me. My chip must be unique. I tested this over and over.
> Gigabyte GTL is a great tool
> Bios needs .02 more vcore than GTL
> My chip sucks compared to others I have seen on here. Requires more voltage but I'm happy to be making progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read guide after guide, been testing all day today.
> 1.36 core voltage maxes out my stock intel cooler at 88c,
> 
> Attached screenshot:


on the gigabyte z87 boards the uncore/cache had to be set manuelly to 100mhz lower than the stock frequency or it would still apply turbo boost to it. Not sure if z97 or bios updates corrected it. It was talked about frequently in the hw oc thread.


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> I'd recommend the 750ti FTW any day.
> Cool & quiet and requires barely any power.
> Here's a few benchmarks I ran a couple of weeks ago.
> My QX6700 @3.34GHz performs about the same as the Pentium @4.4-4.5GHz
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1469814/nvidia-gtx-750ti-750-maxwell-owners-club/730#post_22819878
> 
> In regards to the RAM. The only benefit is more memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but seriously... More modules means more stress on the IMC.


That's what I thought lol, I just figured I'd ask. And yeah these 465 cards run around 80-90c in some games which is acceptable bot this card but still producing a buttload of heat. a 750ti would do me some good.


----------



## GMcDougal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griff Dog*
> 
> Been working on 4.4ghz. Made a lot of progress today. Even at 4.3ghz I was doing unnecessary weird stuff. Here is what I learned:
> 
> Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5, F5 Bios
> UnCores must be set manually to x32 in the bios. - If left at auto it will crash above 3.8ghz. I don't know why. I assume the motherboard is automatically raising this as the cpu goes up?
> Above 1.3ghz requires 2.0 VCCIN - This is different then what everybody has been telling me. My chip must be unique. I tested this over and over.
> Gigabyte GTL is a great tool
> Bios needs .02 more vcore than GTL
> My chip sucks compared to others I have seen on here. Requires more voltage but I'm happy to be making progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read guide after guide, been testing all day today.
> 1.36 core voltage maxes out my stock intel cooler at 88c,
> 
> Attached screenshot:


I sort of had the same issues with my z97mx gaming 5. I had massive problems going over 3.8ghz. I changed the uncore ratio and the llc/pwn phase to extreme and it's allowed me to get to 4.0ghz. It seems to be a consistent problem with gigabyte z97 boards and g3258's.


----------



## russy23

the 750ti is a damn fine card, just tweaking it see if theres any more power than can be squeezed from it


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> That's what I thought lol, I just figured I'd ask. And yeah these 465 cards run around 80-90c in some games which is acceptable bot this card but still producing a buttload of heat. a 750ti would do me some good.


That was my case when I was still running a 4870 X2. 85c sounds about right.
The 750ti on the other hand never, and I do mean never goes over 55c.


----------



## Lantian

if heat is a worry simply get aftermarket cooler, i got the accelero hybrid for my gtx 670 and it never even reaches 50c, i would always say go for a older gen card but high end rather than the newe one mid range, you would get a lot better performance from something like 660ti or 670


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> if heat is a worry simply get aftermarket cooler, i got the accelero hybrid for my gtx 670 and it never even reaches 50c, i would always say go for a older gen card but high end rather than the newes one but mid range, you would get a lot better performance from something like 660ti or 670


at 1080p or above I agree.

Lower res, like the one for my bro 1600x900 pretty much any card gtx 650 to 750ti will get the job done nicely. Older fermi 460/470 or 560/570 could work too if the heat is not a factor.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griff Dog*
> 
> Been working on 4.4ghz. Made a lot of progress today. Even at 4.3ghz I was doing unnecessary weird stuff. Here is what I learned:
> 
> Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5, F5 Bios
> UnCores must be set manually to x32 in the bios. - If left at auto it will crash above 3.8ghz. I don't know why. I assume the motherboard is automatically raising this as the cpu goes up?
> Above 1.3ghz requires 2.0 VCCIN - This is different then what everybody has been telling me. My chip must be unique. I tested this over and over.
> Gigabyte GTL is a great tool
> Bios needs .02 more vcore than GTL
> My chip sucks compared to others I have seen on here. Requires more voltage but I'm happy to be making progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read guide after guide, been testing all day today.
> 1.36 core voltage maxes out my stock intel cooler at 88c,
> 
> Attached screenshot:


Post bios screenshots with all available CPU settings and Memory settings..

we might be able to help you out.


----------



## TopicClocker

Wow the 200th page?

Thanks everyone for showing their support and everything in the G3258 Performance and Owners Club!
I'll be back with some more benchmarks when I get a new card!


----------



## DotBeta

Wanted to post a little update on my wait for CLU to come in the mail, it's been a week since I ordered it and still hasn't arrived. The AS 5 has been in use between the dye and IHS as well as between the IHS and water block for exactly 5 says now, I bought some MX-4 yesterday to go in between the IHS and waterblock when the CLU gets here but I decided to have a little paste competition between the 2, cleaned uo dye/IHS and applied MX-4 to the dye and between the wateblock







. Stock clock with Windows power settings are at high performance, using AIDA64 CPU and FPU stress test and ambient temps are 29.4c:

I checked the temps a minute ago and are as follows for stock:

Acrtic Silver 5 - idle: 36c, load - 43c.

AC MX-4 - idle: 33c, load - 39cc

Application of the AS5 was perfect spread so it looks like switching to the MX-4 dropped my temps another 3-4c. I'll also be checking the temps 5 days from now to see if they've gone up or stayed put, hopefully by then the CLU will have arrived.

P.S. - I made sure when remounting the IHS to have it perfectly even this time on each side of the mounting bracket







.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Wow the 200th page?
> 
> Thanks everyone for showing their support and everything in the G3258 Performance and Owners Club!
> I'll be back with some more benchmarks when I get a new card!


Post no. 2000!!! Happy birthday TopicClocker.









I have to say you've done a really good job here and that's coming from
someone who doesn't even own one these chips yet haha
But I have been keeping an eye on the thread since about page 10.
Definitely will be purchasing it in the next 2-3 months.

Keep it up









Edit: A big thank you to our honorary member Themisseble, without whom none of this would be possible.


----------



## Wirerat

Looks like this pentium might be decent. It passes xtu bench at 4.8ghz 1.35v. 78c. Going to run x264 awhile.

I got into windows 5ghz 1.4v. Not bench stable though.


----------



## Dyaems

Anyone getting around 10C difference between cores? Not that it bugs me at all, but my Core 0 is about 10C higher than Core 1. I noticed that core 1 does not even fluctuate its temperature that much, around 59-62C, while core 0 goes up to 73C while stressing.

I reseated my cooler and it still gives the same thing. When I removed the cooler, the processor is almost fully covered with TIM so I don't think its the cooler that it is doing the difference in temps. Also, I'm not sure if I'm getting this kind of temp when I first installed the G3258, but I'm guessing they are of the same range in temps.

Maybe I killed something on the chip while stressing since I got alot of BSODs (due to lack of voltage) when trying to go beyond 4.2ghz, but it works fine anyways so its all good.


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Looks like this pentium might be decent. It passes xtu bench at 4.8ghz 1.35v. 78c. Going to run x264 awhile.
> 
> I got into windows 5ghz 1.4v. Not bench stable though.


What was your ambient temp and vccin, what tim are you using what's the batch number for the chip?? Numbers sound good to me







, I thinking my voltages may drop down a little with the new board since voltages will be more stable, at least I'm hoping anyways







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Anyone getting around 10C difference between cores? Not that it bugs me at all, but my Core 0 is about 10C higher than Core 1. I noticed that core 1 does not even fluctuate its temperature that much, around 59-62C, while core 0 goes up to 73C while stressing.
> 
> I reseated my cooler and it still gives the same thing. When I removed the cooler, the processor is almost fully covered with TIM so I don't think its the cooler that it is doing the difference in temps. Also, I'm not sure if I'm getting this kind of temp when I first installed the G3258, but I'm guessing they are of the same range in temps.
> 
> Maybe I killed something on the chip while stressing since I got alot of BSODs (due to lack of voltage) when trying to go beyond 4.2ghz, but it works fine anyways so its all good.


Nah that's a common thing, you didn't kill anything.


----------



## rhxshine92

Can G3258 bottleneck with GTX760 ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> What was your ambient temp and vccin, what tim are you using what's the batch number for the chip?? Numbers sound good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I thinking my voltages may drop down a little with the new board since voltages will be more stable, at least I'm hoping anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


input voltage at 2.00 had to raise core up to 1.380 to get fully stable at 4.8ghz. Ambient temps are 23c. it passed xtu stress and 10 loops x264.

I am going to settle down to 4.7ghz @ 1.320v with cache 3.8 @ 1.170v and 1.950 input voltage for 24/7 and gaming. It barely hits 71c at the 4.7 profile. it also passed 10 loops x264 and xtu bench.

Batch number 3418C001 gelid extreme TIM and thats a old hyper 212 I had retired to the junk box.


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> input voltage at 2.00 had to raise core up to 1.380 to get fully stable at 4.8ghz. Ambient temps are 23c. it passed xtu stress and 10 loops x264.
> 
> I am going to settle down to 4.7ghz @ 1.320v with cache 3.8 @ 1.170v and 1.950 input voltage for 24/7 and gaming. It barely hits 71c at the 4.7 profile. it also passed 10 loops x264 and xtu bench.
> 
> Batch number 3418C001 gelid extreme TIM and thats a old hyper 212 I had retired to the junk box.


Ah an elusive C chip has been spotted! Lucky you







congrats.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Ah an elusive C chip has been spotted! Lucky you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats.


ahh there were some good "c" chips?

It came from Amazon.


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> ahh there were some good "c" chips?
> 
> It came from Amazon.


http://pc.ayumilove.net/list-of-intel-cpu-batch-number/

Far and between, you don't see many.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> http://pc.ayumilove.net/list-of-intel-cpu-batch-number/
> 
> Far and between, you don't see many.


whats an average with these pentium? Is it something like 4.5ghz 1.35v?


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> whats an average with these pentium? Is it something like 4.5ghz 1.35v?


Not sure, linus overclocking chip was stable at 4.7ghz @ 1.365 vcore, my chip only needs .010 more to be stable at the same ghz and reviewers like that usually get choice chips to overclock picked by Pentium. So if my above average chip isn't stable at 4.8 @ 1.380 but yours is being air cooled with those temps, you have a pretty damn nice chip lol. I floated between 77-80c at 4.7 underwater before i delidded.

Yeah, I think your guestimate sounds about right.

Edit:

I also think Linus chip hit 4.8ghz at 1.4 vcore.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Not sure, linus overclocking chip was stable at 4.7ghz @ 1.365 vcore, my chip only needs .010 more to be stable at the same ghz and reviewers like that usually get choice chips to overclock picked by Pentium. So if my above average chip isn't stable at 4.8 @ 1.380 but yours is being air cooled with those temps, you have a pretty damn nice chip lol. I floated between 77-80c at 4.7 underwater before i delidded.
> 
> Yeah, I think your guestimate sounds about right.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I also think Linus chip hit 4.8ghz at 1.4 vcore.




My 4.7 is stable with 1.31 set in bios. (1.32v under load) 75c. I guess it was time I finally got a decent one


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 
> 
> My 4.7 is stable with 1.31 set in bios. (1.32v under load) 75c. I guess it was time I finally got a decent one


If you hit 5.0ghz at 1.4 stable air cooled then you'll be the first afaik, IOWA will be jelly







.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> If you hit 5.0ghz at 1.4 stable air cooled then you'll be the first afaik, IOWA will be jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


not stable just booted, doubt I can get it stable. 4.9 possibly.

its 4.7ghz 1.32v, 4.8 1.371v,


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> not stable just booted, doubt I can get it stable. 4.9 possibly.
> 
> its 4.7ghz 1.32v, 4.8 1.371v,


Congrats, great chip you got there









Mine does 4.7 1.34V (prime95), but needs 1.45V for XTU at 4800.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Congrats, great chip you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine does 4.7 1.34V (prime95), but needs 1.45V for XTU at 4800.


Thanks. I might be able tweak voltages slightly lower but im only talking .010 at this point.


----------



## wermad

Picked up mine on Friday. Switching mb so I only got to install the os and drivers so far and then it was pulled. Picked up a couple of gpu's to get back to some gaming. I'm hoping newegg ships the new mb soon. Also bought an h110; uber overkill but if the PAE don't work out, ill pick up a 4770k ot 4790k when tax session hits.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhxshine92*
> 
> Can G3258 bottleneck with GTX760 ?


I'm runing a R9 280 overclocked at 1075MHz and some guys run a R9 290 with it, so you should be ok.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> not stable just booted, doubt I can get it stable. 4.9 possibly.
> 
> its 4.7ghz 1.32v, 4.8 1.371v,


Nice !


----------



## rhxshine92

Can G3258 bottleneck with GTX760

Ok thx. I am worried about my mainboard gigabyte B85M - D3H, it can't go with G3258 in 4.2ghz, vcore ( auto ) 1.2v . I'm freeze when log in BIOS.


----------



## JambonJovi

Here's a few dirty benchmarks that I ran on my QX6700 clocked @3.34GHz just *for comparison's sake*.
The 4 cores here perform nearly as good (I wish) as the Pentium's two cores with a moderate overclock.
However the good ol' Kentsfield here consumes at least 2x as much power if not more compared to the
G3258, hence why I'm considering purchasing it along with a Z97 motherboard and some other goodies.

*Cinebench R15 - Single Core (87) Quad Core (334)*



*Black Hole Bench 4 - Total (10140) Multi (3912) Four Threads (3636) Single (2592)*



*HWBOT Prime Benchmark - Score (4004.29)*



*Geekbench 3 (Tryout 32-bit) - Single (1814) Multi (6340)*

http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench3/1043141



Any thoughts ?
Should I change/upgrade ?
Yay or nay ?


----------



## russy23

why not, and if your not entirely happy in a few months, you can get a next gen cpu


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griff Dog*
> 
> Need some advice here. I have been working on my OC here is where I am at:
> 
> CPU: 4.3ghz @ 1.315v
> Ring: 4.0ghz @ 1.215v
> VCCIN: @ 2.0v
> 
> Prime95: 30 Minutes stable max temp 88c
> Aida64: 10 minutes stable max temp 84c
> 
> CPU Voltage at 1.3 was unstable, 1.325 was too hot 90+ in prime
> Ring: 1.2v was unstable.
> VCCIN: 1.8 was unstable past 4ghz cpu, 1.9 was good at 4.2 but unstable at 4.3. 1.95 unstable at 4.3. 2.0 is stable
> 
> CPU 4.4ghz was unstable and too hot at 1.35v
> 
> I am running the stock cooler. I have a hyper 212 on the way. I know I am on the threshold for temps but not worried. They will go down when I get the new cooler installed.
> 
> Haven't touched memory or anything else. These are just notes from my OC I have done today. Where do I go next?


Im almost the exact same boat as you. Around the same temps using the stock cooler. Got a Cooler Master Hyper T4 on the way from Amazon.com . Still I was surprised to clock this thing @4.3ghz+ on the stock cooler while staying under 85c, playing Battlefield 4 (which to me is one of the best stability tests). Went from all low setting @ 3.2, to med-high settings @ 4.4ghz, with BETTER frames per second.


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Anyone getting around 10C difference between cores? Not that it bugs me at all, but my Core 0 is about 10C higher than Core 1. I noticed that core 1 does not even fluctuate its temperature that much, around 59-62C, while core 0 goes up to 73C while stressing.
> 
> I reseated my cooler and it still gives the same thing. When I removed the cooler, the processor is almost fully covered with TIM so I don't think its the cooler that it is doing the difference in temps. Also, I'm not sure if I'm getting this kind of temp when I first installed the G3258, but I'm guessing they are of the same range in temps.
> 
> Maybe I killed something on the chip while stressing since I got alot of BSODs (due to lack of voltage) when trying to go beyond 4.2ghz, but it works fine anyways so its all good.


It's from poor TIM between the IHS and die. Delid it!


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> If you hit 5.0ghz at 1.4 stable air cooled then you'll be the first afaik, IOWA will be jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


EVERYONE will be jelly...


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Battlefield 4 stats added there (same post) : http://www.overclock.net/t/1500524/intel-pentium-g3258-performance-and-owners-thread/1640#post_22937317

Only played 13min since i don't like that game and i always die









average fps were 70 on ultra 1080p, experienced may be 10 lags in those 13 mins but when i tried with Mantle instead of DirectX11 (on the same map with 10 more players) i hadn't experienced any lag and fps were roughly the same.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhxshine92*
> 
> Can G3258 bottleneck with GTX760 ?


I used a GTX 760 in all of the videos in the OP to date, I've written alot about the processor there too and where it bottlenecks and where it does not, it's not really a simple question but the OP explain it all.

TL;DR
In single-threaded games it wont bottleneck.
In heavily multi-threaded games it will bottleneck.
Quote:


> When/If games start requiring 4-8 threads to be playable, this CPU will likely struggle, as it does in Star Citizen and Watch Dogs, so it isn't really a future proof CPU


Quote:


> All in all, this processor will excel in single-thread dependent tasks, and take on chips with inferior single-threaded performance, however will be more likely to perform worse in tasks which are heavily multi-threaded or multi-thread dependent which are becoming more and more frequent in the future of software and game development, it takes advantage of one of AMD's major flaws, their weak core performance and performs better than them in most tasks which demand strong core performance.
> 
> This is not the most future proof processor, but I guess it was never meant to be, it is able to topple AMD chips in their fields of weakness and if you can find a use for this CPU it's pretty much untouchable in it's area, it's really affordable and you can practically achieve the single-thread performance of an i5 4790K which has a turbo frequency of 4.4GHz which my processor is running at in most of these benchmarks unless stated otherwise.


Quote:


> We are approaching a time in game development and games which are becoming to be better multi-threaded, likely as a result of the 8 Jaguar cores in the next gen consoles, such as the PlayStation 4 and the Xbox One which aren't particularly great performers by themselves due to their low clock speed and low-power nature, however they rely heavily on multi-threading to perform, which may have an affect on the future of games ported to or from PC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Here's a few dirty benchmarks that I ran on my QX6700 clocked @3.34GHz just *for comparison's sake*.
> The 4 cores here perform nearly as good (I wish) as the Pentium's two cores with a moderate overclock.
> However the good ol' Kentsfield here consumes at least 2x as much power if not more compared to the
> G3258, hence why I'm considering purchasing it along with a Z97 motherboard and some other goodies.
> 
> *Cinebench R15 - Single Core (87) Quad Core (334)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Hole Bench 4 - Total (10140) Multi (3912) Four Threads (3636) Single (2592)*
> 
> 
> 
> *HWBOT Prime Benchmark - Score (4004.29)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Geekbench 3 (Tryout 32-bit) - Single (1814) Multi (6340)*
> 
> http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench3/1043141
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts ?
> Should I change/upgrade ?
> Yay or nay ?


Awesome, have you thought about an i3 at all?
The reason I ask that is because the four threads are amazing, the G3258's main problem is it's multi-threaded performance, if it had one or two more threads it would be even better.

Most i3s may not have as much single-threaded performance as a higher clocked Pentium, but the threads will help it to perform where the G3258 falls short, in games like Star Citizen and Watch Dogs which are pretty heavily multi-threaded. It's pretty much an all-rounder.

The G3258's best competitor is AMD quad cores and even their 6 and 8 cores when they end up performing as quad cores, as a great deal of games of today are single-thread dependent to some degree, which is why it performs so shockingly good in many games, but an i3 is able to use it's advantage in multi-threading to take on pretty much all AMD CPUs in gaming.


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I used a GTX 760 in all of the videos in the OP to date, I've written alot about the processor there too and where it bottlenecks and where it does not, it's not really a simple question but the OP explain it all.
> 
> TL;DR
> In single-threaded games it wont bottleneck.
> In heavily multi-threaded games it will bottleneck.
> 
> Awesome, have you thought about an i3 at all?
> The reason I ask that is because the four threads are amazing, the G3258's main problem is it's multi-threaded performance, if it had one or two more threads it would be even better.
> 
> Most i3s may not have as much single-threaded performance as a higher clocked Pentium, but the threads will help it to perform where the G3258 falls short, in games like Star Citizen and Watch Dogs which are pretty heavily multi-threaded. It's pretty much an all-rounder.
> 
> The G3258's best competitor is AMD quad cores and even their 6 and 8 cores when they end up performing as quad cores, as a great deal of games of today are single-thread dependent to some degree, which is why it performs so shockingly good in many games, but an i3 is able to use it's advantage in multi-threading to take on pretty much all AMD CPUs in gaming.


If I upgrade from the G3258 it will be for an i7







. But I want to see what the future chips will bring to the table. I love this little under dog.


----------



## bluedevil

Just posted a few hours ago.


----------



## Themisseble

Some bull**** in that video... Grid Aouto sport only 40 FPS? and pentium g3258 only 60 FPS - both are crap

Athlon OC doesnt gain any fps while intel do... bull****!

Why are people overestimating pentium g3258? Yees it is the best dual core CPU but "dual" .... great for old games but no so for new games. Athlon x3 860K is better choice for new games but athlon x4 860K has no upgrade path.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Grid uses 100% of my CPU, seems believable. 860k is pretty mediocre like the other Athlons.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Grid uses 100% of my CPU, seems believable. 860k is pretty mediocre like the other Athlons.


Do you have Bf4? Can you try mantle vs Dx11?


----------



## Horsemama1956

Sorry, don't own 4.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> If I upgrade from the G3258 it will be for an i7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I want to see what the future chips will bring to the table. I love this little under dog.


The pentium is not an underdog.. it's more like wolf in sheep's clothing..


----------



## mr sadistics

hi to all my g3258 and gigabyte z97 soc oc result

4.7 ghz

volts
1.350 vcore
2.0 Vrin
1.100 vcioo
1.5 vram

and very happy whit the result i can play metro last ligth ( old version not redux ) on 1080p whi 2x msaa getting 60 fps in ultra whit a msi r9 290

cooling whit one triple rad and swiftech mcp3x @ 1500 rpm + 3 fans corsair sp @ 800 rpm my max temp its 45 - 46 on gaming





thanks and sorry for my bad english


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> It's from poor TIM between the IHS and die. Delid it!


Thats what I thought as well. I am not "that" bothered with it anyway since it is just my backup PC. Plus, there are no CLP/CLU available here, need to buy overseas...


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Congrats, great chip you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine does 4.7 1.34V (prime95), but needs 1.45V for XTU at 4800.


Ive noticed xtu does a good job of freezing my rig or bsod'ing me when i think im stable







gets temps up there too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> The pentium is not an underdog.. it's more like wolf in sheep's clothing..


I just meant it as not being an i chip, its definitely a wolf in sheeps clothing


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> If you hit 5.0ghz at 1.4 stable air cooled then you'll be the first afaik, IOWA will be jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Darn right I will be jealous, all I do is burn chips for too much Volt!








If you reach [email protected] air cooled (BTW can you tell me batch number?) please let us know! I just have the right cooler for that!









With the last chip I reached nearly 5.7GHz @ 1.75V but LC. It was 5.3GHZ @1.62V stable but than "crashed and burned" after reaching max freq. New one inbox today, hope for a better chip.
For good chip is [email protected] max.

PS: Do not even try voltages like mine if you have not clear in mine this is a suicide OC, you can reach this voltages only under LN2 (>1.7V) or Dice (<1.7V).


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Ive noticed xtu does a good job of freezing my rig or bsod'ing me when i think im stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gets temps up there too.
> I just meant it as not being an i chip, its definitely a wolf in sheeps clothing


XTU is a 81tch, you need better cooling with that monster program, but you know it is only for bench purposes? It is unreally stressful for the CPU. Better try a HWBOT Prime for stability and than test under game load.

This CPU is a total atomic bomb, once you can pass 4.5GHz it is the best CPU you can buy for the money.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Darn right I will be jealous, all I do is burn chips for too much Volt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you reach [email protected] air cooled (BTW can you tell me batch number?) please let us know! I just have the right cooler for that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the last chip I reached nearly 5.7GHz @ 1.75V but LC. It was 5.3GHZ @1.62V stable but than "crashed and burned" after reaching max freq. New one inbox today, hope for a better chip.
> For good chip is [email protected] max.
> 
> PS: Do not even try voltages like mine if you have not clear in mine this is a suicide OC, you can reach this voltages only under LN2 (>1.7V) or Dice (<1.7V).


I posted the batch number already but its 3418C001. 5ghz is not happening anyways. It will do 4.9 at around 1.45 but I am not stressing it at that vcore. 4.8 is all that is usable 1.376v but 4.7 comes in so nice at 1.310v thats what its running 24/7. Its even prime blend stable at the 4.7 profile.


----------



## delgon

i switched to 4.5 @ 1.236 because of my GPU (4870 512 MB)


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I posted the batch number already but its 3418C001. 5ghz is not happening anyways. It will do 4.9 at around 1.45 but I am not stressing it at that vcore. 4.8 is all that is usable 1.376v but 4.7 comes in so nice at 1.310v thats what its running 24/7. Its even prime blend stable at the 4.7 profile.


It scales badly in voltage on high freq, you need 1.5V at least for 5GHz stable. And sir that is too much even for a good liquid, you need water chiller. I guess i can reach 5GHz stable with 1.45 if i have one like yours, maybe even @1.4.

What mobo do you use?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Ive noticed xtu does a good job of freezing my rig or bsod'ing me when i think im stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gets temps up there too.


Getting that XTU Bench through is quite easy to do tbh. At 4.7, I can use less VCore than I need for 30min prime95 and plus type in some random input voltage value (like 1.8V) and XTU will still pass


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> It scales badly in voltage on high freq, you need 1.5V at least for 5GHz stable. And sir that is too much even for a good liquid, you need water chiller. I guess i can reach 5GHz stable with 1.45 if i have one like yours, maybe even @1.4.
> 
> What mobo do you use?


its on a asus z87 plus.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> its on a asus z87 plus.


Good Mobo, Now I'm using Gigabyte z97x and it is very good but I prefer ASUS gene VII for some benchmarks and for daily use.


----------



## IOWA

Today finally arrived a good g3258. [email protected] I'm trying to push it further but i must calm down a bit or i will fry even this one!

I have noticed that after installing the VGA the system has become a little instable... hope it is not the PSU fault!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Good Mobo, Now I'm using Gigabyte z97x and it is very good but I prefer ASUS gene VII for some benchmarks and for daily use.


I have maximus hero vi in my main rig and the z87 plus can clock my 4790k exactly the same. Im sure if I pushed really high voltages the hero is prolly better but z87 plus has been a great board.

It was in my main rig for the last year. My cinebenchr15 and passmark benches from one board to the next were identical.

The hero has many more adjustments in bios so it can be tweaked much more but I dont even know what most of those things do.

This pentium has truly impressed with gaming performance. I only have a 9800gt installed so I could overclock the core with out using the integrated gpu.

Its actually running all the games I tried so far really well (1440x900 60fps) med/high settings.

Its only getting a gtx 650/650ti or maybe an old fermi card but Its going to be very solid gaming rig on that monitor.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I have maximus hero vi in my main rig and the z87 plus can clock my 4790k exactly the same. Im sure if I pushed really high voltages the hero is prolly better but z87 plus has been a great board.
> 
> It was in my main rig for the last year. My cinebenchr15 and passmark benches from one board to the next were identical.
> 
> The hero has many more adjustments in bios so it can be tweaked much more but I dont even know what most of those things do.
> 
> This pentium has truly impressed with gaming performance. I only have a 9800gt installed so I could overclock the core with out using the integrated gpu.
> 
> Its actually running all the games I tried so far really well (1440x900 60fps) med/high settings.
> 
> Its only getting a gtx 650/650ti or maybe an old fermi card but Its going to be very solid gaming rig on that monitor.


I use 9600GT and HD5850 for this setup, i can play all games but in low res (720p).

Guy I just found my perfect settings. [email protected], temps are normal and it is rock solid! Maybe i can try to tweak the system for lowering the vcore but 1.48V is unstable in cinebench.
Do you have suggestions?

VCCIN 2.1V
VRING 1.25V
VCORE 1.5V
BCLK 100.00
UNCORE x40


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Today finally arrived a good g3258. [email protected] I'm trying to push it further but i must calm down a bit or i will fry even this one!
> 
> I have noticed that after installing the VGA the system has become a little instable... hope it is not the PSU fault!


Speaking of PSU's my EVGA 750G should show up in the mail today, I'm hopping to get more stability at higher voltages/OC with this PSU over the Rocketfish 550w I've been using which reviews show as really being a 500w with only 80% efficiency when pushing it and no Haswell support, it's not even bronze certified. Once I have a stable foundation for power I can trust, I'll finally pick up the z board and use it to its max potential. I wanted to pick up an ASUS Z97-A, but found an MSI gaming 7 for a good price so now I'm not sure which mobo I want to go with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> I use 9600GT and HD5850 for this setup, i can play all games but in low res (720p).
> 
> Guy I just found my perfect settings. [email protected], temps are normal and it is rock solid! Maybe i can try to tweak the system for lowering the vcore but 1.48V is unstable in cinebench.
> Do you have suggestions?
> 
> VCCIN 2.1V
> VRING 1.25V
> VCORE 1.5V
> BCLK 100.00
> UNCORE x40


Why is your vring so high? what is ring multiplier at? Try lowering ring multiplier and lowering vring to see if you gain stability. Whats the batch no. on that chip?


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Why is your vring so high? what is ring multiplier at? Try lowering ring multiplier and lowering vring to see if you gain stability. Whats the batch no. on that chip?


40x multi uncore, i raised up a bit, do i have to leave it to [email protected] idonotknow voltage?

BATCH IS L418C329 malay


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> 40x multi uncore, i raised up a bit, do i have to leave it to [email protected] idonotknow voltage?
> 
> BATCH IS L418C329 malay


haha you got a C chip too!

Set ring at x32, stock voltage is 1.050 be sure to override both so they're not on auto but I suppose setting it to 1.100 would be fine. I did notice more stability @ 4.8ghz when ring an vring were set to stock on override. I also scored higher in hwbotprime.

I can run my ring at x42 with a vring of 1.150, and x44 at 1.250 so I set it back to 42.


----------



## IOWA

I will try it but first i will change my 35$ coolermaster psu with a corsair ax860...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> I will try it but first i will change my 35$ coolermaster psu with a corsair ax860...


try lowering ram speed to 1300mhz and loosen timings. I like to find core stable with ram at 1300mhz and loose timings 11-11-11-26-2.

Then add digital i/o.100v analog i/o. 100mv amd System agent.150v as needed when trying to raise ram back up.

Aside from droping cache its the next best way to lower vcore maybe .020v.

Thats only if its clocked so high the imc is struggling.


----------



## aerotracks

That's a lot, I'm running -145mV for 2400C9 with 4 4GB sticks









http://abload.de/image.php?img=agent4ccu2.png


----------



## IOWA

Here is what i can achive with fine tuning the cpu.



I have a problem i did not find in any other of these cpu: i can reach 5GHz easily, watercooled and fully stable (now i'm at these settings runnig XTU) and i can step up to 5.1 or 5.2 under 1.55V but the problem is 5.3!! 5.3 is stable @1.7, no matter what i do. Maybe I'm missing something, strange CPU btw.


----------



## aerotracks

What did that chip do to you in order to deserve that kind of torture?


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> What did that chip do to you in order to deserve that kind of torture?


What torture? XTU? I use it to see if it is really fully stable, but I'm very disappointed... I wanted a 5.3-5.4GHz chip :-(((

The search continues!


----------



## aerotracks

I'm talking 1.7V under water


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I'm talking 1.7V under water


Hahahahahaha, yes totally, sucide OC but you see: these pentiums really like high voltages, i cannot stress test with 1.7V but only look at the freq I can reach. This is a good daily chip, not a good OC chip but maybe under LN2... well for sure this is a candidate!

One thing for certain: I do not want to burn this one too... it is tooooo sweeet!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> That's a lot, I'm running -145mV for 2400C9 with 4 4GB sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=agent4ccu2.png


Im not running any adjustments at system agent, digital i/o or analog on my pentium.

He was asking what else was there to tweak to try and lower vcore and those are the only knobs left to turn that I could think of.

My z87 plus does fine with all of those settings left alone (auto).

My m6h on the other hand requires me to manually raise system agent to get my 4790k 4.7ghz profile stable at the same vcore the z87 plus had with memory at 2400mhz.

These different boards make adjustments differently.


----------



## aerotracks

This actually enabled me to drop VCore. Seems some of these pentiums are programmed to a default 1.000V SA. I reach stability at around 0.85V (that's where most are at default).


----------



## wermad

Here's the Haswell oc guide I used in the past:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide

FYI







.

New board arrived and I'll start playing around with it.


----------



## Griff Dog

My clocks are 4.2ghz right now fully stable 24 hour stress. I'm happy with the way it's performing and settling there. Heat is reasonable at 1.26 volts. Now time to overclock the ram and video card.


----------



## Pin4e

hi guys
just got my g3258 and asrock h81m-itx board, threw it together with some parts i had laying around.
fsp psu, gigabyte 7950, 1tb hdd, corsair h60 se, unmatched 2 x4gb ram (bf4 just wont run smooth on 4gb)
updated to latest bios
hit overclock non k processor 4.4Ghz
bumped the multiplier to 45
dropped voltage to 1.31, auto'd to 1.45! (will attempt to drop lower 1.28 was no good)
ram running at 1600 on xmp profile
been running prime 95 for 1hr sitting around 70 has hit 74

what else can i tweak?
is it resaonable to expect to go much higher?
this is my first real overclock, really wanna play around a bit
(getting ready to watercool my main rig and want to be a little more confident with pushing an overclock)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pin4e*
> 
> hi guys
> just got my g3258 and asrock h81m-itx board, threw it together with some parts i had laying around.
> fsp psu, gigabyte 7950, 1tb hdd, corsair h60 se, unmatched 2 x4gb ram (bf4 just wont run smooth on 4gb)
> updated to latest bios
> hit overclock non k processor 4.4Ghz
> bumped the multiplier to 45
> dropped voltage to 1.31, auto'd to 1.45! (will attempt to drop lower 1.28 was no good)
> ram running at 1600 on xmp profile
> been running prime 95 for 1hr sitting around 70 has hit 74
> 
> what else can i tweak?
> is it resaonable to expect to go much higher?
> this is my first real overclock, really wanna play around a bit
> (getting ready to watercool my main rig and want to be a little more confident with pushing an overclock)


looks like your on the right track. I would turn off the non z overclock and just enter all the values in manually. Im not certain if it changes anything else so just to be sure switch it off.

Mobo manufacturers are notorious for using too much voltage when auto overclocking.


----------



## Pin4e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I would turn off the non z overclock .


that never even occurred to me, thanks. I shall do that later and probably be back when it goes horribly wrong


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> looks like your on the right track. I would turn off the non z overclock and just enter all the values in manually. Im not certain if it changes anything else so just to be sure switch it off.
> 
> Mobo manufacturers are notorious for using too much voltage when auto overclocking.


You can try push it to the limit. Core 1.5 max 2.2vccin uncore 1.1v and 35x.
You cam easily run 1.35 daily without problems.


----------



## tp4tissue

I feel like ya'll are doing the overclocking out of order..

Set voltage to 1.35v, or 1.41v (if you don't do 24/7 loads)

Check vcore via hwmonitor in windows to confirm voltage output, adjust until you hit either of those..

Then just crank the multiplier as high as you can given that voltage..

THEN... lower until it instant crash, or refuse to post.. and then add back until stable.. then prime 24hrs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Ive noticed xtu does a good job of freezing my rig or bsod'ing me when i think im stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gets temps up there too.
> I just meant it as not being an i chip, its definitely a wolf in sheeps clothing


I've come up with a better analogy for the g3258...

It's like when Goku (g3258) fought Freeza (i3)...

Freeza (i3) was all like... you saiyans suck..

then Goku (g3258) overclocks to SSJ...

and Freeza was like... OH ****.. !!!!!!

Goku3258
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> You can try push it to the limit. Core 1.5 max 2.2vccin uncore 1.1v and 35x.
> You cam easily run 1.35 daily without problems.


1.41v is fine as long as there are no 24/7 loads.


----------



## delgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> I've come up with a better analogy for the g3258...
> 
> It's like when Goku (g3258) fought Freeza (i3)...
> 
> Freeza (i3) was all like... you saiyans suck..
> 
> then Goku (g3258) overclocks to SSJ...
> 
> and Freeza was like... OH ****.. !!!!!!
> 
> Goku3258


HAHAHA







Nice one man xD so true.


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

For the sake of the signature, here's the best I could get under 1.3v. Seems like the MSI H97 caps it at that voltage, oh well.


----------



## delgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> I use 9600GT and HD5850 for this setup, i can play all games but in low res (720p).
> 
> Guy I just found my perfect settings. [email protected], temps are normal and it is rock solid! Maybe i can try to tweak the system for lowering the vcore but 1.48V is unstable in cinebench.
> Do you have suggestions?
> 
> VCCIN 2.1V
> VRING 1.25V
> VCORE 1.5V
> BCLK 100.00
> UNCORE x40


How did you found that its stable so fast? You posted 1h before this that you got this chip :/


----------



## delgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coach Mcguirk*
> 
> For the sake of the signature, here's the best I could get under 1.3v. Seems like the MSI H97 caps it at that voltage, oh well.


Is it stable? (like 50 (+-10) runs of x264)


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> How did you found that its stable so fast? You posted 1h before this that you got this chip :/


JUST BELIVE!









Now i found stability [email protected] with new PSU.


----------



## delgon

Can you post your mobo and other voltages?


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> I feel like ya'll are doing the overclocking out of order..
> 
> Set voltage to 1.35v, or 1.41v (if you don't do 24/7 loads)
> 
> Check vcore via hwmonitor in windows to confirm voltage output, adjust until you hit either of those..
> 
> Then just crank the multiplier as high as you can given that voltage..
> 
> THEN... lower until it instant crash, or refuse to post.. and then add back until stable.. then prime 24hrs
> I've come up with a better analogy for the g3258...
> 
> It's like when Goku (g3258) fought Freeza (i3)...
> 
> Freeza (i3) was all like... you saiyans suck..
> 
> then Goku (g3258) overclocks to SSJ...
> 
> and Freeza was like... OH ****.. !!!!!!
> 
> Goku3258
> 1.41v is fine as long as there are no 24/7 loads.


Awesome analogy man


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> Awesome analogy man


I always start at 1.3v and see if 4.8 boots. If it gets to windows you know its decent for a haswell.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> Can you post your mobo and other voltages?


I posted a screenshot in the previus page.


----------



## DotBeta

I need some advice from my fellow g3258inites. Next week I'm going to be ordering my Z board and I'm deciding on which one of 3 I should go with. I originally wanted to go with the ASUS Z97-A but it's entry level with no bells and whistles, my case theme is black and white since it's a Define R4 so I thought it would go well in it. Then I got offered an MSI Gaming 7 for less than the ASUS Z97-A which I'm really leaning towards now since it has a better vrm setup and more bells and whistles, I supposed a black/white/red theme wouldn't be too bad. Now I've been eyeballing the ASUS Maximus VII Hero and I'd be paying considerably more than the Gaming 7 but it looks so nice lol.

SO with my day dreams about getting the Hero not clouding up the 2 main boards I'm looking at, which would you go for? The Z97-A or the Gaming 7? Anyone with hand on experience with either of these boards?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> I need some advice from my fellow g3258inites. Next week I'm going to be ordering my Z board and I'm deciding on which one of 3 I should go with. I originally wanted to go with the ASUS Z97-A but it's entry level with no bells and whistles, my case theme is black and white since it's a Define R4 so I thought it would go well in it. Then I got offered an MSI Gaming 7 for less than the ASUS Z97-A which I'm really leaning towards now since it has a better vrm setup and more bells and whistles, I supposed a black/white/red theme wouldn't be too bad. Now I've been eyeballing the ASUS Maximus VII Hero and I'd be paying considerably more than the Gaming 7 but it looks so nice lol.
> 
> SO with my day dreams about getting the Hero not clouding up the 2 main boards I'm looking at, which would you go for? The Z97-A or the Gaming 7? Anyone with hand on experience with either of these boards?


I have the z87 version of the hero and the z87 A. The hero wil be way overkill. The gaming 7s 8 phase power delivery wont make any difference either. It will all be how well the cpu does. I would would go with the A.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> SO with my day dreams about getting the Hero not clouding up the 2 main boards I'm looking at, which would you go for? The Z97-A or the Gaming 7? Anyone with hand on experience with either of these boards?


I'd go with the Z97-A.


----------



## xeroaura

Opinions on safe voltage for uncore/ring bus? Just redid my OC testing and managed to bump my 4.4 to 4.5 on core on 1.29V. Now taking a closer look at my uncore as well. I just remember reading the safe uncore voltage limit is significantly lower. (1.2? 1.3?)

Edit: On a separate note, my ram runs at 1600Mhz when I OC my CPU through Asrock's tuner utility, but drops to 1400Mhz as soon as I set the OC in the bios... >_> Might just use the OC utility from now on.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeroaura*
> 
> Opinions on safe voltage for uncore/ring bus? Just redid my OC testing and managed to bump my 4.4 to 4.5 on core on 1.29V. Now taking a closer look at my uncore as well. I just remember reading the safe uncore voltage limit is significantly lower. (1.2? 1.3?)
> 
> Edit: On a separate note, my ram runs at 1600Mhz when I OC my CPU through Asrock's tuner utility, but drops to 1400Mhz as soon as I set the OC in the bios... >_> Might just use the OC utility from now on.


I only run uncore at 1.180v on all my haswells.

I would stay below 1.2 but up to 1.3v is safe. I say keep it low because it dnt add much and when you raise it, it will cause you to need more vcore.


----------



## Themisseble




----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*


That video was one of the biggest things that helped me make up my mind on switching to this chip.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> That video was one of the biggest things that helped me make up my mind on switching to this chip.


switching to which chip? from?


----------



## DotBeta

I got my psu in the mail today, opened her up and installed it while making a few modifications to my case due to unforeseen consequences. My lower 140mm fan would no longer fit in its spot so I relocated it to the top exhaust, removed lower drive cage so bottom fan can flow better, swapped my h60 fan around to intake instead of exhaust since the top fan will exhaust the hot rad air out, I also have a 4th fractal fan to take the 2nd top exhaust spot but didn't install it, honestly the mobo is so small adding the second exhaust would suck cool air away from it lol. The one 140mm fan pretty much covers up the whole mobo.

Here's the current layout, incoming potato pic



I plan on making a back plate to mount the HDD vertically facing out instead of laying there, or put it in the dvd rom drive bay and suspend it with good rubberbands. My one and only concern is since my h60 fan is now intake my GTX465 which is slotted exaust will bepumping out hot air while gaming, thus being sucked into the upper rad intake, so I might just switch it back to exhaust if cpu temps are higher while gaming. Wait this isn't a case mod thread right?? Where is the G3258 content!? Well after installing the psu and giving the new rig a first run at 4.8ghz proved to be stable enoughto pass a few stress test and a HWBotPrime pass:



My highest score yet, so far so good







, now to get a Z board that lets me past these voltage limits and 5.0 here I come!

P.S. I love how my GTX465 dwarfs the motherboard, it's so dinky! Z board is a welcome addition


----------



## DotBeta

Decided to run a stress test for temps with the new setup, ambient temps of 25c/77f during the tests:

Stock 3.2ghz clock on windows balanced power EIST etc. enabled:

Idle:



And a 20 minute cpu/fpu stress run in AIDA64, 34c load temps:



Now overclocked to 4.5ghz @ 1.300v, 4.0 uncore @ 1.100v and vccin of 1.850v. Windows power set to high performance.

Idle:



And a 20 minute cpu/fpu stress run in AIDA64, 56-58c load temps:



If you look at the load graph about halfway through the temps creep up a couple of celcius, this is because my A/C kicked off and the ambient temps went up a bit. I'll be doing the exact same test once my CLU arrives to compare temps

Remember I'm under water, delidded and lapped so my temps show off my hard work







. But it would be great to know what you guys have for temps at stock and a similar overclock to compare, take note if you're delidded or not and on air or water.


----------



## abctoz

motherboard warmer than cpu


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> motherboard warmer than cpu


Ha, that mobo temp is everywhere, some days it's 41c other says it's 50c, I have no idea where it's reading from but it's always in the 40's so I obviously don't trust it. What matters to me is the cpu temp and that reads just fine and dandy.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Decided to run a stress test for temps with the new setup, ambient temps of 25c/77f during the tests:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Stock 3.2ghz clock on windows balanced power EIST etc. enabled:
> 
> Idle:
> 
> 
> 
> And a 20 minute cpu/fpu stress run in AIDA64, 34c load temps:
> 
> 
> 
> Now overclocked to 4.5ghz @ 1.300v, 4.0 uncore @ 1.100v and vccin of 1.850v. Windows power set to high performance.
> 
> Idle:
> 
> 
> 
> And a 20 minute cpu/fpu stress run in AIDA64, 56-58c load temps:
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the graph about halfway through the temps creep up a couple of celcius, this is because my A/C kicked off and the ambient temps went up a bit. I'll be doing the exact same test once my CLU arrives to compare temps
> 
> Remember I'm under water, delidded and lapped so my temps show off my hard work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> But it would be great to know what you guys have for temps at stock and a similar overclock to compare, take note if you're delidded or not and on air or water.


I got some similar results, but not sure which temperature sensor to go by. The AIDA test read 51 max which is consistent with CPU (PECI) in HWiNFO, but i've always considered Core Max the accurate one, which was 63 max in the test.

Anyway, 1.85 VCCIN, 4.5ghz @ 1.3 VCore, Uncore 4.2ghz @ 1.15 Vring, all else on Auto.

Delidded, Gelid Extreme on die and on IHS. Full custom loop.



EDIT: Forgot to mention my ambient is about 21 degrees, but I have no accurate way to measure that right now.


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I got some similar results, but not sure which temperature sensor to go by. The AIDA test read 51 max which is consistent with CPU (PECI) in HWiNFO, but i've always considered Core Max the accurate one, which was 63 max in the test.
> 
> Anyway, 1.85 VCCIN, 4.5ghz @ 1.3 VCore, Uncore 4.2ghz @ 1.15 Vring, all else on Auto.
> 
> Delidded, Gelid Extreme on die and on IHS. Full custom loop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention my ambient is about 21 degrees, but I have no accurate way to measure that right now.


Our max temps on hwinfo are both 63c lol, your full custom loop definitely shows it's superior cooling ability over my AIO if we go off core active temps though at 51 over 56, then again our ambient temps have a 4-5c difference which sound about right. Pretty cool









I can run uncore at x42 at 1.150v but decided to go on 40 for this run. It's cool to see someone else running a tim over CLU/CLP on the dye, I'm using MX-4 and was using AS5 before that. Have you noticed a "pump out" effect using tim on the dye over time?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Our max temps on hwinfo are both 63c lol, your full custom loop definitely shows it's superior cooling ability over my AIO if we go off core max active temps though at 51 over 56. Pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can run uncore at x42 at 1.150v but decided to go on 40 for this run. It's cool to see someone else running a tim over CLU/CLP on the dye, I'm using MX-4 and was using AS5 before that.


I had AS5 to begin with but found it spread out quite a bit. After a few months of use when I removed the block the IHS was bare where the die is. I wanted the CLU/CLP but it isn't that cheap to get in Canada after shipping costs. I really like the cosistency of Gelid Extreme though.

I really wanted 4.8 but I was struggling with stability at 1.515vcore lol! 4.7 needs 1.45, but I don't even think I had it rock solid stable. 4.5 is fine for me


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I had AS5 to begin with but found it spread out quite a bit. After a few months of use when I removed the block the IHS was bare where the die is. I wanted the CLU/CLP but it isn't that cheap to get in Canada after shipping costs. I really like the cosistency of Gelid Extreme though.


I had the same experience with AS5 after 5 days, took it apart and noticed the tim appeared to be pushed away from the dye area, i wonder if Ill see the same out of the MX-4 but so far temps have been lower.


----------



## bichael

After realising from recent posts that I had a potentially special 'C' chip - L417C061 - I had another play. For 4.4GHz I have so far dropped Vcore down to 1.16V and passed 10 loops of x264 no problem, max temp about 90 with stock cooler. Will be seeing if I can get Vcore any lower and may also try repasting the cooler.

4.5GHz just too hot though. Tried at 1.17 and 1.175 Vcore but would get maybe half way through first loop on x264 and then BSOD, temperatures were well over 90, going upto maybe 97 or so before the crash. It almost seems like the crash is caused more by temperature than lack of volts - though I have no real basis for that comment.

Cache I've just been keeping at x32 with 1.1V.

Knowing I potentially got a good chip though may be the push I need to upgrade the cooler!


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> After realising from recent posts that I had a potentially special 'C' chip - L417C061 - I had another play. For 4.4GHz I have so far dropped Vcore down to 1.16V and passed 10 loops of x264 no problem, max temp about 90 with stock cooler. Will be seeing if I can get Vcore any lower and may also try repasting the cooler.
> 
> 4.5GHz just too hot though. Tried at 1.17 and 1.175 Vcore but would get maybe half way through first loop on x264 and then BSOD, temperatures were well over 90, going upto maybe 97 or so before the crash. It almost seems like the crash is caused more by temperature than lack of volts - though I have no real basis for that comment.
> 
> Cache I've just been keeping at x32 with 1.1V.


Yeah you don't really want to push it past 90c imo you've hit a wall with the stock cooler. 4.5Ghz before the delid saw temps of 77-80c under stress loads with the H60.


----------



## wermad

Time to oc


----------



## Dyaems

put the hyper212 between the TC14PE for better results


----------



## russy23

at 4.5ghz and 1.265v ive not seen it go much above mid 60's with evo 212, then again its not hot here in england


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> put the hyper212 between the TC14PE for better results


Two Towers (clashing)







. Its very overkill but so far on my research, my little PAE may hold back my crossfire setup. I just got the second gpu in and after some oc'ing on the PAE, I'll see what kind of performance I have. I'm budgeting for a 4770k/4790K if needed.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russy23*
> 
> why not, and if your not entirely happy in a few months, you can get a next gen cpu


Exactly. An i5 is on the cards in the future.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Awesome, have you thought about an i3 at all?
> The reason I ask that is because the four threads are amazing, the G3258's main problem is it's multi-threaded performance, if it had one or two more threads it would be even better.
> 
> Most i3s may not have as much single-threaded performance as a higher clocked Pentium, but the threads will help it to perform where the G3258 falls short, in games like Star Citizen and Watch Dogs which are pretty heavily multi-threaded. It's pretty much an all-rounder.
> 
> The G3258's best competitor is AMD quad cores and even their 6 and 8 cores when they end up performing as quad cores, as a great deal of games of today are single-thread dependent to some degree, which is why it performs so shockingly good in many games, but an i3 is able to use it's advantage in multi-threading to take on pretty much all AMD CPUs in gaming.


An i3 would work ofc, but then there's no overclocking fun involved, right?
Don't play either of those games though I would like to get Watch Dogs at some stage
and chances are that by then, I might get myself the aforementioned next gen i5.
These days I mostly play just Battlefield 3. I'm sure the Pentium will do a good job.

Cheerio


----------



## Themisseble

Some OC their i3 to 4.3Ghz


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Some OC their i3 to 4.3Ghz


what? Not haswell. Not possible.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> what? Not haswell. Not possible.


yes haswell is impossible to OC... but still should reach 3.5-3.7Ghz with i3 4130. anyway get pentium g3258 if you really want it

last few day i did few benchmark in BF4 and Bf3. BF3 still would recommend i3 4130 over pentium g3258 4.5Ghz. More stability....

But BF4 = i3 for sure. Anyway i teste dAMD CPUs to and FX 6300 will detroy both of them. Most interesting thing was "job threads"

BF4
Dx11 AMD
Pentium (i7 mimic) 4.5Ghz = 2 Job threads
FX 4300 4.51Ghz = 2 job threads
i5 3570K = 3 Job threads
FX 6300 = 4 Job threads

FX 6300 3.0Ghz was still faster than FX 4300 4.5Ghz... more stable. while FX 4300 4.51Ghz beat pentium (i7mimic) 4.5Ghz. Also OC-ed FX 6300 was faster than i5 3.5Ghz.

While Bf3 tells different
perf
FX 4300 < i3 (mimic i7) < OC-ed FX 63/4300 4.5ghz = pentium 4.5ghz < i5 3.5Ghz


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> put the hyper212 between the TC14PE for better results


I laughed irl.

Seriously that's one beefy heatsink @[email protected] I don't see temps being an issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I really wanted 4.8 but I was struggling with stability at 1.515vcore lol! 4.7 needs 1.45, but I don't even think I had it rock solid stable. 4.5 is fine for me


Yeah 4.5ghz is a good place to be on this chip, it's where I plan on having it once I get a Z board that can adjust overclocked voltages during idle and I'll be all set







.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Some OC their i3 to 4.3Ghz


Some don't.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Some don't.


Some like it hot...


----------



## Wirerat

So Im going to pair a asus r9 270 OC direct cu with my g3258. Seemed like it will be good match at 1440x900p.

Has anyone tried "the evil within" on one of these cpu?

I will try myself when I get off work today.


----------



## delgon

Ehh. Got random restart on 72 run of x264 with 4.5 @ 1.216 vCore and 1.75 VCCIN so now im trying with 1.82 VCCIN.


----------



## motokill36

I Have Mine running 4.7 at 1.358vcore right on limit of cooler
Have a gtx 750 TI on it and am running 1440P Med settings no anti or MS .
Looks good and only using 170watts









Anyone had one of these on water ?


----------



## JustAfleshWound

went and got another g3258 last night to use while I delid and lap my other one. 1.079-1.084 stock vcore... 1.358 vcore and 1.90 vccin found stability at 4.6 for 20 loops of x264. 1.41 vcore and 2.01 vccin just to boot windows at 4.7. anything less on either vcore or vccin and it crashes on boot for 4.7. I hope it performs better than this on Craigslist when I finish with the other one...


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> went and got another g3258 last night to use while I delid and lap my other one. 1.079-1.084 stock vcore... 1.358 vcore and 1.90 vccin found stability at 4.6 for 20 loops of x264. 1.41 vcore and 2.01 vccin just to boot windows at 4.7. anything less on either vcore or vccin and it crashes on boot for 4.7. I hope it performs better than this on Craigslist when I finish with the other one...


That is looking like my chip







4.7 was at least 1.460vcore, 4.8 needed 1.520+


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> went and got another g3258 last night to use while I delid and lap my other one. 1.079-1.084 stock vcore... 1.358 vcore and 1.90 vccin found stability at 4.6 for 20 loops of x264. 1.41 vcore and 2.01 vccin just to boot windows at 4.7. anything less on either vcore or vccin and it crashes on boot for 4.7. I hope it performs better than this on Craigslist when I finish with the other one...


lmao.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> lmao.


Sucks to be us haha. I wouldn't try for a better G3258, it seems most are kinda meh.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> yes haswell is impossible to OC... but still should reach 3.5-3.7Ghz with i3 4130. anyway get pentium g3258 if you really want it
> 
> last few day i did few benchmark in BF4 and Bf3. BF3 still would recommend i3 4130 over pentium g3258 4.5Ghz. More stability....
> 
> But BF4 = i3 for sure. Anyway i teste dAMD CPUs to and FX 6300 will detroy both of them. Most interesting thing was "job threads"
> 
> BF4
> Dx11 AMD
> Pentium (i7 mimic) 4.5Ghz = 2 Job threads
> FX 4300 4.51Ghz = 2 job threads
> i5 3570K = 3 Job threads
> FX 6300 = 4 Job threads
> 
> FX 6300 3.0Ghz was still faster than FX 4300 4.5Ghz... more stable. while FX 4300 4.51Ghz beat pentium (i7mimic) 4.5Ghz. Also OC-ed FX 6300 was faster than i5 3.5Ghz.
> 
> While Bf3 tells different
> perf
> FX 4300 < i3 (mimic i7) < OC-ed FX 63/4300 4.5ghz = pentium 4.5ghz < i5 3.5Ghz


See my stats here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1500524/intel-pentium-g3258-performance-and-owners-club/1640#post_22937317
So BF3 is only using 3 threads on a 3570K ??

Should i understand you disabled hyperthreading and 2 threads on a i7 in order to simulate a G3258 ?
I did that on my i5 4690K and pentium performs better that i5









Tomorrow i gonna test and log Arma 3 since it is free during the week end, if some guys are interested.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Guess I should have done 21 loops of x264, Left the house for a few and when I got back I found that I had BSOD while idle... This chip makes my other one look like a golden sample... This weekend is looking to be a busy one, ill be back after ive had time to relid (sounds right to me) and all that good stuff...


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> See my stats here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1500524/intel-pentium-g3258-performance-and-owners-club/1640#post_22937317
> So BF3 is only using 3 threads on a 3570K ??
> 
> Should i understand you disabled hyperthreading and 2 threads on a i7 in order to simulate a G3258 ?
> I did that on my i5 4690K and pentium performs better that i5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow i gonna test and log Arma 3 since it is free during the week end, if some guys are interested.


WoW nice test... i dont have much time to make same as you did. Yes i did disabled hyper-threading and 2 cores.

Yes if you can do benchmarks....
BF3 vs BF4

empty 64 map (Shanghai siege BF4, Caspian borders Hill top BF3)
- mesh ultra
- shadows ultra
- textures Q - low
minimum resolution (make sure that your CPU bottlenecked)

BF4 Manlte vs DX11

So if you can compare 2 (3/4.5Ghz) vs 4 (3/4.5GHz) cores ...

I think that in BF3 2 cores at 4.5Ghz should be faster than 4 cores at 3GHz... but in BF4 3GHz should be faster. If you can also do DX11 and Mantle comparison and your opinion...

here are mine tests


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



2014-10-21 16:12:36 - bf4 - *Dual (1M/2C) core 3.0Ghz Operation locker Mesh ULTRA DX11*
Frames: 5482 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 22.842 - Min: 9 - Max: 39

2014-10-21 16:23:53 - bf4 - *Dual (1M/2C) core 4.51Ghz Operation locker Mesh ULTRA DX11*
Frames: 9040 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 37.667 - Min: 14 - Max: 64

2014-10-21 16:56:53 - bf4 - *Tripple (3M/3C) core 3.0Ghz Operation locker Mesh ULTRA DX11*
Frames: 12234 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 50.975 - Min: 25 - Max: 73

2014-10-21 17:11:20 - bf4 *Tripple (3M/3C) core 3.0Ghz Shanghai siege Mesh ULTRA DX1*1
Frames: 8381 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 34.921 - Min: 22 - Max: 61

2014-10-21 17:36:27 - bf4 *Tripple (3M/3C) core 4.51Ghz Operation locker Mesh ULTRA DX11*
Frames: 18064 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 75.267 - Min: 40 - Max: 114

2014-10-21 17:53:09 - bf4 *Tripple (3M/3C) core 4.51Ghz Shanghai siege Mesh ULTRA DX11*
Frames: 11462 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 47.758 - Min: 31 - Max: 76

2014-10-21 18:54:23 - bf4 *Six (3M/6C) core 4.51Ghz Operation locker Mesh ULTRA Dx11*
Frames: 25675 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 106.979 - Min: 82 - Max: 148

2014-10-21 19:05:24 - bf4 *Six (3M/6C) core 4.51Ghz Shanghai siege Mesh ULTRA DX11*
Frames: 18852 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 78.550 - Min: 54 - Max: 104



FX 4 cores 4.51GHz vs FX 6 cores 3.0GHz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*FX 4300 4.51GHz
Operation locker 64Player Conquest*
2014-10-23 11:17:00 - bf4
Frames: 17025 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 70.938 - Min: 41 - Max: 113

2014-10-23 11:21:08 - bf4
Frames: 20399 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 84.996 - Min: 47 - Max: 118

*FX 4300 4.51GHz
Shanghai siege 64Player Conquest*
2014-10-23 11:32:13 - bf4
Frames: 14460 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 60.250 - Min: 35 - Max: 105

*FX 6300 3.0Ghz
Operation locker 64Player Conquest*
2014-10-23 12:39:55 - bf4
Frames: 18792 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 78.300 - Min: 57 - Max: 98

*Shanghai siege 64Player Conquest*
2014-10-23 12:50:33 - bf4
Frames: 13980 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 58.250 - Min: 38 - Max: 85



Mine opinion


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Prefer 6 cores at 3.0GHz over 4 cores at 4.51GHz specially if you want to record gameplay. Also game run much more stable and smoother. FX 4 cores = 2 job threads while FX 6 core 4 = job threads

- Dual cores with Mantle on will give playable framerate but it is very unstable .... overclock over 5.2GHz should give you more stable and much more fps vs 4.5GHz

- Six core is very capable in BF4 speacially against locked i5 haswell CPU. Overclocking FX 6300 over 5GHz will bring you really good boost over locked i5.

- As you can see piledriver gain a lot with 3 core enabled... i would like to see 3 core haswelll "unlocked"

- For BF4 I recommend fast memory speed and at least FX 6300 3.0Ghz or i5 haswell 2.6Ghz+


----------



## Wirerat

Well the g3258 + r9 270 has definitely impressed me. Now its only on a 1440x900 monitor however, it has had no problems with any game I tried.

The low res was making me worry more about how new release games will play as it will be more cpu bound.

I installed "the evil within" and the game runs very smooth. Its crazy the min requirements mention an i7.


----------



## DotBeta

I feel the same way with the gtx465, ive been playing warframe with squads and not a single hiccup. Also the forest at max settings stock clock! However if i overclock to 4.5 and OC my video card a tad i gain an extra 15fps in games lol. I couldnt even load alan wake before and it runs like butter now, clearly my old cpu was acient.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Well the g3258 + r9 270 has definitely impressed me. Now its only on a 1440x900 monitor however, it has had no problems with any game I tried.
> 
> The low res was making me worry more about how new release games will play as it will be more cpu bound.
> 
> I installed "the evil within" and the game runs very smooth. Its crazy the min requirements mention an i7.


try watchdogs or star citizen


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> WoW nice test... i dont have much time to make same as you did. Yes i did disabled hyper-threading and 2 cores.
> 
> Yes if you can do benchmarks....
> BF3 vs BF4
> 
> empty 64 map (Shanghai siege BF4, Caspian borders Hill top BF3)
> - mesh ultra
> - shadows ultra
> - textures Q - low
> minimum resolution (make sure that your CPU bottlenecked)
> 
> BF4 Manlte vs DX11
> 
> So if you can compare 2 (3/4.5Ghz) vs 4 (3/4.5GHz) cores ...
> 
> I think that in BF3 2 cores at 4.5Ghz should be faster than 4 cores at 3GHz... but in BF4 3GHz should be faster. If you can also do DX11 and Mantle comparison and your opinion...
> 
> here are mine tests
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 2014-10-21 16:12:36 - bf4 - *Dual (1M/2C) core 3.0Ghz Operation locker Mesh ULTRA DX11*
> Frames: 5482 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 22.842 - Min: 9 - Max: 39
> 
> 2014-10-21 16:23:53 - bf4 - *Dual (1M/2C) core 4.51Ghz Operation locker Mesh ULTRA DX11*
> Frames: 9040 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 37.667 - Min: 14 - Max: 64
> 
> 2014-10-21 16:56:53 - bf4 - *Tripple (3M/3C) core 3.0Ghz Operation locker Mesh ULTRA DX11*
> Frames: 12234 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 50.975 - Min: 25 - Max: 73
> 
> 2014-10-21 17:11:20 - bf4 *Tripple (3M/3C) core 3.0Ghz Shanghai siege Mesh ULTRA DX1*1
> Frames: 8381 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 34.921 - Min: 22 - Max: 61
> 
> 2014-10-21 17:36:27 - bf4 *Tripple (3M/3C) core 4.51Ghz Operation locker Mesh ULTRA DX11*
> Frames: 18064 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 75.267 - Min: 40 - Max: 114
> 
> 2014-10-21 17:53:09 - bf4 *Tripple (3M/3C) core 4.51Ghz Shanghai siege Mesh ULTRA DX11*
> Frames: 11462 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 47.758 - Min: 31 - Max: 76
> 
> 2014-10-21 18:54:23 - bf4 *Six (3M/6C) core 4.51Ghz Operation locker Mesh ULTRA Dx11*
> Frames: 25675 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 106.979 - Min: 82 - Max: 148
> 
> 2014-10-21 19:05:24 - bf4 *Six (3M/6C) core 4.51Ghz Shanghai siege Mesh ULTRA DX11*
> Frames: 18852 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 78.550 - Min: 54 - Max: 104
> 
> 
> 
> FX 4 cores 4.51GHz vs FX 6 cores 3.0GHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *FX 4300 4.51GHz
> Operation locker 64Player Conquest*
> 2014-10-23 11:17:00 - bf4
> Frames: 17025 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 70.938 - Min: 41 - Max: 113
> 
> 2014-10-23 11:21:08 - bf4
> Frames: 20399 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 84.996 - Min: 47 - Max: 118
> 
> *FX 4300 4.51GHz
> Shanghai siege 64Player Conquest*
> 2014-10-23 11:32:13 - bf4
> Frames: 14460 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 60.250 - Min: 35 - Max: 105
> 
> *FX 6300 3.0Ghz
> Operation locker 64Player Conquest*
> 2014-10-23 12:39:55 - bf4
> Frames: 18792 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 78.300 - Min: 57 - Max: 98
> 
> *Shanghai siege 64Player Conquest*
> 2014-10-23 12:50:33 - bf4
> Frames: 13980 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 58.250 - Min: 38 - Max: 85
> 
> 
> 
> Mine opinion
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - Prefer 6 cores at 3.0GHz over 4 cores at 4.51GHz specially if you want to record gameplay. Also game run much more stable and smoother. FX 4 cores = 2 job threads while FX 6 core 4 = job threads
> 
> - Dual cores with Mantle on will give playable framerate but it is very unstable .... overclock over 5.2GHz should give you more stable and much more fps vs 4.5GHz
> 
> - Six core is very capable in BF4 speacially against locked i5 haswell CPU. Overclocking FX 6300 over 5GHz will bring you really good boost over locked i5.
> 
> - As you can see piledriver gain a lot with 3 core enabled... i would like to see 3 core haswelll "unlocked"
> 
> - For BF4 I recommend fast memory speed and at least FX 6300 3.0Ghz or i5 haswell 2.6Ghz+


I don't have BF4 anymore since i had borrowed an account, and i won't remove the cpu in order to test with i5 with the same build.
Was just saying i would try arma today and log as well. I've tried already with i5/gtx760 and fps were quite bad (30-60 ultra 1080p) dunno if i should add some special cmd in order to use all cores.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> I don't have BF4 anymore since i had borrowed an account, and i won't remove the cpu in order to test with i5 with the same build.
> Was just saying i would try arma today and log as well. I've tried already with i5/gtx760 and fps were quite bad (30-60 ultra 1080p) dunno if i should add some special cmd in order to use all cores.


okay... have fun then .. maybe i will do some test.


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> try watchdogs or star citizen


What are games optimized for hyperthreading.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> What are games optimized for hyperthreading.


Hmm
Star citizen = Frost bite 3
BF4, PVZ GW, BFH = Frost bite3

I am worried that pentium g3258 wont run BF hardline normally or future games on frost bite 3 engine


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Hmm
> Star citizen = Frost bite 3
> BF4, PVZ GW, BFH = Frost bite3
> 
> I am worried that pentium g3258 wont run BF hardline normally or future games on frost bite 3 engine


Tbh with a $59 chip I'm not gonna worry about tomorrow.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> try watchdogs or star citizen


might try watchdags later on.

Bf4 runs fine high settings. The only frame drops that I noticed were on small map 64p but switching to mantle made it playable.

The rig was for my brother and he dnt even play bf4 anyway.

Also out of pocket cost of the build was only $200. I already had mobo/ram and cpu cooler.

From what I already seen there is noway a cpu I paid $54 (on sale at amazon) could disappoint me now. Especially when Its prime stable 4.7ghz 1.328v.


----------



## TopicClocker

Has anyone tried SLI or Crossfire with the G3258? I don't know If i was doing something wrong but I didn't have the greatest experience, I feel like testing Crossfire on a CPU with 3+ cores/threads.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Hmm
> Star citizen = Frost bite 3
> BF4, PVZ GW, BFH = Frost bite3
> 
> I am worried that pentium g3258 wont run BF hardline normally or future games on frost bite 3 engine


Star Citizen runs on the Cry Engine 3.

If games are heavily multi-threaded the G3258 will struggle.
Quote:


> *When/If games start requiring 4-8 threads to be playable, this CPU will likely struggle, as it does in Star Citizen and Watch Dogs,* so it isn't really a future proof CPU


Quote:


> *We are approaching a time in game development and games which are becoming to be better multi-threaded, likely as a result of the 8 Jaguar cores in the next gen consoles, such as the PlayStation 4 and the Xbox One* which aren't particularly great performers by themselves due to their low clock speed and low-power nature, however they rely heavily on multi-threading to perform, which may have an affect on the future of games ported to or from PC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> might try watchdags later on.
> 
> Bf4 runs fine high settings. The only frame drops that I noticed were on small map 64p but switching to mantle made it playable.
> 
> The rig was for my brother and he dnt even play bf4 anyway.
> 
> Also out of pocket cost of the build was only $200. I already had mobo/ram and cpu cooler.
> 
> From what I already seen there is noway a cpu I paid $54 (on sale at amazon) could disappoint me now. Especially when Its prime stable 4.7ghz 1.328v.


Glad to hear the Evil Within runs well.
Watch Dogs is pretty heavily multi-threaded so it doesn't run too well.


----------



## russy23

im looking to get watchdogs..i would be happy on medium at 1080p for that game.£.9.99 for a key seems a decent price i spose


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Has anyone tried SLI or Crossfire with the G3258? I don't know If i was doing something wrong but I didn't have the greatest experience, I feel like testing Crossfire on a CPU with 3+ cores/threads.


Tested CF with Grid2, great experience for me







. Results here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1500524/intel-pentium-g3258-performance-and-owners-club/1590#post_22925639
tl;dr: don't leave your memory at 1333.

Bioshock Infinite runs like a charm with CF too.


----------



## Wirerat

I am limiting frames 60 and running a low res.

So the 1440x900p moniter with vsync enabled or limited to 60fps actually could make it easier for my g3258 to run those highly threaded games.

I noticed this with weaker cpus before.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Has anyone tried SLI or Crossfire with the G3258? I don't know If i was doing something wrong but I didn't have the greatest experience, I feel like testing Crossfire on a CPU with 3+ cores/threads.
> Star Citizen runs on the Cry Engine 3.
> 
> If games are heavily multi-threaded the G3258 will struggle.
> 
> Glad to hear the Evil Within runs well.
> Watch Dogs is pretty heavily multi-threaded so it doesn't run too well.


Watch Dogs ran 30+ with the newest patches at 4.6 for me. Not too bad considering it's a Ubisoft game. 30 was at it's worst.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I am limiting frames 60 and running a low res.
> 
> So the 1440x900p moniter with vsync enabled or limited to 60fps actually could make it easier for my g3258 to run those highly threaded games.
> 
> I noticed this with weaker cpus before.


That won't make it easier on the CPU. You probably aren't going much higher than 60 in a heavily threaded game anyways, just makes it easier on the GPU if anything. If you can go beyond 60 at 720, you can do the same at 1080p assuming your GPU is up to task.


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Tbh with a $59 chip I'm not gonna worry about tomorrow.


Seriously. If you're bent on having the perfect experience on BF4 then get an i5. I didn't get this chip to play BF4 I don't even play BF4 or anything of that genre so I could care less, suits my needs just fine.
















G3258 stock clock, GTX465 stock clock, 60fps all day long on maxxed out settings 1680x1050.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Watch Dogs ran 30+ with the newest patches at 4.6 for me. Not too bad considering it's a Ubisoft game. 30 was at it's worst.
> That won't make it easier on the CPU. You probably aren't going much higher than 60 in a heavily threaded game anyways, just makes it easier on the GPU if anything. If you can go beyond 60 at 720, you can do the same at 1080p assuming your GPU is up to task.


The monitor is 1440 x 900. If I lower settings a little and limit fps it can lower cpu load. Depends on the game really.

My fx6300 (5ghz) couldnt run 4msaa on ultra bf4 with my sli 600ti. it would stutter. it couldnt keep up. I thought I could raise all settings and max msaa and the load would be on the GPUs. When I switched to high settings or no AA and limit the FPS it would run smooth as glass.

Same exact 660tis with my 4790k can max bf4 even downsampling 1440p and run smooth (well above 60fps)

Anyways I see what your saying but lowering settings and limiting FPS at the same time can lower cpu load but it does depend on the game.


----------



## Horsemama1956

The FX6300 probably just doesn't handle SLI as well. Also, 2GB 660TI's get weird performance once you get past 1500MB VRAM because of the way the memory controller works(192 bit). the 3GB cards don't have the same issue. BF4 on ultra with 4x MSAA even at 1440x900 is probably pushing the VRAM limit and causing issues. Triple buffering would add to this in other games. It's one of the reasons I ditched my 660 Ti, even though I usually played at 1600x900.

Unless you're running stuff in the background, there is no benefit to having 60% cpu usage and 99%. Windows will allocate the proper cycles automatically. Shadow of Mordor could max out my g3258 and it still ran buttery smooth


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Has anyone tried SLI or Crossfire with the G3258? I don't know If i was doing something wrong but I didn't have the greatest experience, I feel like testing Crossfire on a CPU with 3+ cores/threads.
> Star Citizen runs on the Cry Engine 3.
> 
> If games are heavily multi-threaded the G3258 will struggle.
> 
> Glad to hear the Evil Within runs well.
> Watch Dogs is pretty heavily multi-threaded so it doesn't run too well.


I dont thin that Multithreading is future.. multicores are future but not multithreading. So basically CPU will 1 virtual core which will use 2 cores or even more...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> The FX6300 probably just doesn't handle SLI as well. Also, 2GB 660TI's get weird performance once you get past 1500MB VRAM because of the way the memory controller works(192 bit). the 3GB cards don't have the same issue. BF4 on ultra with 4x MSAA even at 1440x900 is probably pushing the VRAM limit and causing issues. Triple buffering would add to this in other games. It's one of the reasons I ditched my 660 Ti, even though I usually played at 1600x900.
> 
> Unless you're running stuff in the background, there is no benefit to having 60% cpu usage and 99%. Windows will allocate the proper cycles automatically. Shadow of Mordor could max out my g3258 and it still ran buttery smooth


im running those 660ti with 4790k and I do not get any noticable vram issue u decribed.

Not saying it doesnt exist but it had nothing to do what I described. Going to i7 would not have fixed that.

They run every game that supports sli great with the i7.

I even downsample 1600p for all but the most demanding games (bf4).

Never seen any vram issues.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Seriously. If you're bent on having the perfect experience on BF4 then get an i5. I didn't get this chip to play BF4 I don't even play BF4 or anything of that genre so I could care less, suits my needs just fine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G3258 stock clock, GTX465 stock clock, 60fps all day long on maxxed out settings 1680x1050.


What game is this ?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> What game is this ?


I think its Warframe, f2p on steam.


----------



## abctoz

hehe after upgrading to g3258 i was like yay i can play all the new games, but really besides finishing crysis 3 i havnt found anything else interesting. im just waiting for dragonage inquisition, hope that is a good game, borderlands presequel and civ beyond earth are kind of like expansions, theyre good but more of the same, and the other new games are kind of meh atm. if you like rpgs try out xenoblades on dolphin emulator it runs great on the g3258, i ffinished it under my old system but it runs way smoother now.


----------



## wermad

Think I saw the latest Tomb Raider for ~$5-4 on steam. Can't wait to get back to playing Lost Planet 2







. Damn amazon and their stupid arse slow processing on free shipping (







). Waiting on my Vengeance Pro kit


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Tested CF with Grid2, great experience for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Results here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1500524/intel-pentium-g3258-performance-and-owners-club/1590#post_22925639
> tl;dr: don't leave your memory at 1333.
> 
> Bioshock Infinite runs like a charm with CF too.


Wow that's really good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Watch Dogs ran 30+ with the newest patches at 4.6 for me. Not too bad considering it's a Ubisoft game. 30 was at it's worst.


Seriously? This is how it ran for me at 4.4GHz.





This was recorded during August, and I'm not really familiar with the patches between August and now.
What part of the game did you test?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> 
> 
> G3258 stock clock, GTX465 stock clock, 60fps all day long on maxxed out settings 1680x1050.


I love Warframe!


----------



## Horsemama1956

About half way before I gave up on it. I didn't run it on Ultra either since I know my graphics card can't at a decent FPS. neither can a 760...


----------



## Wirerat

Ran bf4 a few hours. Using mantle it was min 47fps @ 1440x900.

Also think my numbers are low cause I have that machine on wifi right now. I will test more when I move into my brothers room and connect the lan.

Should bring the average up. I also forgot to adjust pre rendered frames. That might bring it up too.

Any way its not breaking any records but very playable. I was testing on seige of Shanghai 64mp. Thats like one of the worst maps too.

Again I expected this cpu to fall flat and once again it pushed through.


----------



## russy23

you guys should get bioshock infinite, just finished it, amazing game..had it on high settings at 1080p with a 750ti, looked pretty awesome..one point in the game the fps dropped, apart from that a solid 60fps throughout


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> About half way before I gave up on it. I didn't run it on Ultra either since I know my graphics card can't at a decent FPS. neither can a 760...


This was recorded in May near the release, it was performing pretty good for me with the Phenom II X4 @4GHz.





From what I recall it ran at about 35-40+fps.

I also tried it again the other day with a R9 280 and another Phenom II processor which overclocked like a dream to 4GHz, at about 35-40+fps too.

If you have a 7870 XT shouldn't that be pretty close to a R9 280, and even more when overclocked.

Watch Dogs should run better with a FX6300 or an i3 and definitely better with an i5, I found it to be heavily CPU bound 99% of the time.


----------



## Menta

sooo my new toy arrived, a g3258 aniv to just to play around, thinking of adding a 750 ti in the mix, was wondering if this was the best choice or maybe AMD FOR A CHANGE ??

any advice


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> sooo my new toy arrived, a g3258 aniv to just to play around, thinking of adding a 750 ti in the mix, was wondering if this was the best choice or maybe AMD FOR A CHANGE ??
> 
> any advice


I went with at asus r9 270 with my pentium build. I was able to find one ridiculously cheap ($100 open box full warranty) on amazon.


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> sooo my new toy arrived, a g3258 aniv to just to play around, thinking of adding a 750 ti in the mix, was wondering if this was the best choice or maybe AMD FOR A CHANGE ??
> 
> any advice


750ti for sure but I'm an nNvidia fanboy and still believe radeons should be used with AMD and nvidia with Intel lol. I'm sure times have changed but I'm set in my ways







.


----------



## wermad

From the Anandtech review, even something like a GTX 780 Ti (and probably the GTX 980) will do great on some games @ 1080. But so far, what I've noticed is the multi gpu setups may suffer. As most review said, this cpu oc'd and paired with a mid-range gpu is great at tackling most games, so your 750 Ti should be perfectly fine. More then likely, you'll need to tone down your settings for the newer games to have the gpu cope better.

Btw: the 270X and 270 (essentially 7870s) do perform better then the 750 Ti. I was considering two 270X as you can find used ones under $100 on ebay (ex miners). But for $50 more a piece, I got two 280X







.

I just got my Vengeance Pro 2400 kit but I need to undo the cpu cooler to fit them in the dual channel setup (won't matter much but I would rather have the small benefit of dual channel then single). I have a few more case fans pending arrival so I"m hoping to have this ready for overclocking and some benching done this weekend







.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> sooo my new toy arrived, a g3258 aniv to just to play around, thinking of adding a 750 ti in the mix, was wondering if this was the best choice or maybe AMD FOR A CHANGE ??
> 
> any advice


I'd advise for the 270/x if you have the power for it. They'll give you more performance when you need it :d

So as of yesterday I ordered myself a G3258 and should hopefully be getting it on Wednesday with a motherboard.
e) If you do still want to buy a 750ti, I know a guy selling an Evga 750ti with back-plate for like 105$
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> 750ti for sure but I'm an nNvidia fanboy and still believe radeons should be used with AMD and nvidia with Intel lol. I'm sure times have changed but I'm set in my ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I was honestly surprised with the 270x I had. I had horrible luck with 7950/7970's though.
I was able to do Eyefinity with 3 screens on the 270x and could play quite a few games on 5760x1080 despite only have 2gb vrm.


----------



## DotBeta

This might be OT but I have no idea where I should post this so I'll post it here and hopefully someone can help me.

I have a temperature sensor that I would like to use in front of my intake fan to measure ambient temps going into the radiator, but no idea where to plug it in or how to use it. It came with an old case fan that had a plug on it for this sensor, is there a plug on the mobo that I can use it with? it's only 2 pins so any advice would be helpful.


----------



## Jugurnot

Do you have access to your mobo user manual? It will most likely say where to plug sensors in, if possible.


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Do you have access to your mobo user manual? It will most likely say where to plug sensors in, if possible.


Thanks for the reply, I figured it out with a little more research. My mobo doesn't have a 2 pin temp header so I'm gonna plug it into the case fan it came with and plug that into the mobo, I should then be able to read the ambient temps, i just really didn't want to use this case fan lol.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So. Took me a while to do the benchmarking, but results are worth it I hope.
> 
> First of all, I used the settings I normally would for gaming. That means 1440p, details cranked up to the max and MSAA 8x. No 800x600 stupidity. Race Track: New Union Trans America Pacers - California Race (4.6km) - driving the Mustang Mach 1 Twister Special.
> 
> I debated whether or not to overclock my 290s - but heavily overclocking the processor and not touching graphics is not realistic. I ended up choosing 1100/1375 to represent a regular stable overclock without overvolting.
> 
> OC Settings with Timing Configurator:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple things are notable:
> 
> With one card, Grid2 is GPU bound at 1440p max settings and 8x MSAA. Results with different CPU settings are within the margin of error. With an overclock of just 4200 you are good to go.
> 
> The picture changes completely when turning on CrossFire. *When using two cards, the single most important thing to get more fps out of your G3258 is overclocking your memory*. Hard to believe, mem speed is more important than cranking up your core from 4.2 to 4.7! Your uncore speed also has some importance, so don't neglect that either.
> If you are on a lower resolution and/or using lower graphics settings, it wouldn't surprise me that you are seeing this phenomenon with a single card too.
> 
> Now without further due, the results. Enjoy


I did a follow up on testing gaming performance in Grid 2, now this time using my 4790k. Again, I did three runs for each data point and then took the median.

With 4 Cores, the game is now pretty much entirely GPU limited at 1440p and 8xMSAA. Additional MHz don't matter, additional Cache MHz don't matter.. only thing that does a slight impact is memory OC.
4790k is specified at 1600, so 1333 is actually underclocking the RAM to make a direct comparison to the G3258.

Now if I dropped the resolution to 1080p or lowered MSAA to 4x, I'd probably see similar improvements in frame rates as with the G3258. But there's no reason to create an artificial CPU limit, game runs great with the settings I used.

Here's the results:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=4790kcrossfiregrid2fxy02.jpg


----------



## Themisseble

Can you do the same for BF4 shanghai siege empty large conquest map? Mantle ON/OFF both at 4.7Ghz

So FPS you will get with BF4 FPS analyzer and with perfoverlay.framefilelogenable


----------



## Malkomix

Hi, I have G3258 OC to 4.2Ghz thats required 1.225V and 4.3Ghz required 1.280V 4.4Ghz need over 1.33V but I have stock cooler and temps is too high when I have set more that 1.28V (Over 80°C).
I have MSI z97-G43 mobo.
I need to buy some cooler, is Scythe Mugen Max a good choice?


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

I would go for a raijintek themis, should be enough.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Ive heard good things from people using the hyper 212 on this cpu pushing around 4.7, your'e more likely to hit voltage limits on these chips before temp limits. That chip clocks a lot like one I have and at the voltages its taking, I honestly don't see it passing 4.5 with less than 1.4v.


----------



## Waan

I disagree about the voltage prediction, as a high temperature will definitely affect stability and isn't a good indicator of a chip's max overclock ability.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> I disagree about the voltage prediction, as a high temperature will definitely affect stability and isn't a good indicator of a chip's max overclock ability.


These cpu are not very hot. You can feed one 1.45v on a what is modest cooling (hyper 212).


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malkomix*
> 
> Hi, I have G3258 OC to 4.2Ghz thats required 1.225V and 4.3Ghz required 1.280V 4.4Ghz need over 1.33V but I have stock cooler and temps is too high when I have set more that 1.28V (Over 80°C).
> I have MSI z97-G43 mobo.
> I need to buy some cooler, is Scythe Mugen Max a good choice?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> These cpu are not very hot. You can feed one 1.45v on a what is modest cooling (hyper 212).


What I'm saying is that he cannot determine how much voltage he'll need for 4.5GHZ + because he's being limited by the stock cooler. I'd wager he'll be able to lower voltages and remain stable once his chip isn't running at 60c+ under full load.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> What I'm saying is that he cannot determine how much voltage he'll need for 4.5GHZ + because he's being limited by the stock cooler. I'd wager he'll be able to lower voltages and remain stable once his chip isn't running at 60c+ under full load.


that is not what i experienced with my 8 different haswells. Unless going into sub zero. Going below 70c will not add stability.


----------



## MiiX

@TopicClocker: Would you say that the G3258 is better on BF3 compared to the Phenom on your video?


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> that is not what i experienced with my 8 different haswells. Unless going into sub zero. Going below 70c will not add stability.


I disagree, but hey, to each their own.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waan*
> 
> What I'm saying is that he cannot determine how much voltage he'll need for 4.5GHZ + because he's being limited by the stock cooler. I'd wager he'll be able to lower voltages and remain stable once his chip isn't running at 60c+ under full load.


so coolers change voltages required by a cpu?


----------



## Waan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> so coolers change voltages required by a cpu?


More voltage = more heat = more leakage.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Ive yet to see a cpu run less voltages on a different cooler myself and I highly doubt he is going to unlock some magic performance by upgrading cooler, aside from what he would initially gain from thermal headroom. He states it takes 1.33+ for 4.4. From what your'e saying, a new cooler will drop his voltages needed at a given clock compared to his stock cooler... I have seen people able to hit higher clocks because they can go with higher voltages due to thermal headroom but not the other way around...


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> @TopicClocker: Would you say that the G3258 is better on BF3 compared to the Phenom on your video?


Definitely, although I don't really understand how or why.
I'm not sure about Battlefield 4 though, I didn't get to play it with my Phenom II.

Battlefield 4 ran pretty well, although the minimum fps dips down to below 40 in some cases, 1600MHz-2133MHz+ may bring the minimum up though.

Pretty shocking performance from this chip, but it's not exactly the jack of all trades because of it's multithreading performance due to it's 2 cores/2 threads, games like APB Reloaded, Watch Dogs and Star Citizen notably run better on the Phenom II, but many games run better on the G3258 also.


----------



## MiiX

Im just playing BF3 and CS:S, and my 1090T is getting random freezes


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> Ive yet to see a cpu run less voltages on a different cooler myself and I highly doubt he is going to unlock some magic performance by upgrading cooler, aside from what he would initially gain from thermal headroom. He states it takes 1.33+ for 4.4. From what your'e saying, a new cooler will drop his voltages needed at a given clock compared to his stock cooler... I have seen people able to hit higher clocks because they can go with higher voltages due to thermal headroom but not the other way around...


^this.

Cooling only changes dynamics of the cpu when its sub zero.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Im just playing BF3 and CS:S, and my 1090T is getting random freezes


I'd bet it's getting hot flashes instead, are you watching your temps when these "freezes" happen? What clock and voltage are you running?


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'd advise for the 270/x if you have the power for it. They'll give you more performance when you need it :d
> 
> So as of yesterday I ordered myself a G3258 and should hopefully be getting it on Wednesday with a motherboard.
> e) If you do still want to buy a 750ti, I know a guy selling an Evga 750ti with back-plate for like 105$
> I was honestly surprised with the 270x I had. I had horrible luck with 7950/7970's though.
> I was able to do Eyefinity with 3 screens on the 270x and could play quite a few games on 5760x1080 despite only have 2gb vrm.


Have been looking into gpu upgrades as well, currently on a fairly dated GTX550Ti.

For the R9 270x what is it like in terms of power/noise when non gaming like playing a dvd or similar?

My machine is more used as htpc and is small itx case so I want something that is nice and quiet and low power under everday use. Was looking at the 750Ti as well but for a similar price it does look like the 270x would give more performance when gaming. GTX760 may be another option but does look expensive compared to the 270x.

Also should I be worried about the gpu making my cpu overheat? My current gpu blows quite a bit of heat out of the back. Now at 4.4GHz on stock cooler with low voltage but fairly high temps, though I may upgrade that as well.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet it's getting hot flashes instead, are you watching your temps when these "freezes" happen? What clock and voltage are you running?


stock temp and voltage. I have tried reseating the heatsink, but it still hits 60-65 degrees on the CPU and 55ish on the cores.


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Definitely, although I don't really understand how or why.
> I'm not sure about Battlefield 4 though, I didn't get to play it with my Phenom II.
> 
> Battlefield 4 ran pretty well, although the minimum fps dips down to below 40 in some cases, 1600MHz-2133MHz+ may bring the minimum up though.
> 
> Pretty shocking performance from this chip, but it's not exactly the jack of all trades because of it's multithreading performance due to it's 2 cores/2 threads, games like APB Reloaded, Watch Dogs and Star Citizen notably run better on the Phenom II, but many games run better on the G3258 also.


They had to cripple it one way or another seeing as it's a Pentium and not an "i" series. Could you imagine if this chip could hyperthread..... Mother of God.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Have been looking into gpu upgrades as well, currently on a fairly dated GTX550Ti.
> 
> For the R9 270x what is it like in terms of power/noise when non gaming like playing a dvd or similar?
> 
> My machine is more used as htpc and is small itx case so I want something that is nice and quiet and low power under everday use. Was looking at the 750Ti as well but for a similar price it does look like the 270x would give more performance when gaming. GTX760 may be another option but does look expensive compared to the 270x.
> 
> Also should I be worried about the gpu making my cpu overheat? My current gpu blows quite a bit of heat out of the back. Now at 4.4GHz on stock cooler with low voltage but fairly high temps, though I may upgrade that as well.


I paired a asus direct cu r9 270 with the g3258. The gpu runs very cool. Its overclocked to 1100mhz from, 950 and barely hits 65c under a valley load.

The fan is not even spinning up to an audible level either.

Amd card is definitely better priced at that tier. That 270 was at amazon for under $150. The 270x is identical only clocked higher out of the box with a 2nd power connector.

As long as you have good airflow then the heat from the gpu wont affect the cpu.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Im just playing BF3 and CS:S, and my 1090T is getting random freezes


I don't think anyone ever intended
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet it's getting hot flashes instead, are you watching your temps when these "freezes" happen? What clock and voltage are you running?
> 
> 
> 
> stock temp and voltage. I have tried reseating the heatsink, but it still hits 60-65 degrees on the CPU and 55ish on the cores.
Click to expand...

Those temps don't leave much headroom. It may be throttling due to socket temp. Things to try , open both sides of the case , put a fan on the front and back of the socket area on the motherboard, undervolting and down clocking to see if it smooths things out.
If you want any help with it, you are welcome to pm me. Probably taken up enough space here as an OT discussion


----------



## Geezerman

I picked up a G3258 this week. I ran Prime95 and use CoreTemp.
At stock settings, and stock HSF, idles at 32 C, load temp is right at 60 C in a 75 F room. This seems high . My understanding is load temp should be around 50 C.., correct?
I kinda sorta wanted to try using the stock Intel HSF for overclocking.


----------



## 21cage12

Hi everyone,
Have just got this chip on corsair h110 and asus vii hero. Any tips on hitting decent overclock??

Many thanks


----------



## 21cage12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21cage12*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Have just got this chip on corsair h110 and asus vii hero. Any tips on hitting decent overclock??
> 
> Many thanks


I knoww it's too overkill but it's pretty much ready for my soon but not now devil's canyon.


----------



## gnubert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> I picked up a G3258 this week. ....
> I kinda sorta wanted to try using the stock Intel HSF for overclocking.


Crank up the VCore, stress test, and watch your temps. Tested with fixed VCore setting (not dynamic or adaptive, lest something fry).
Chips will vary, got 44x @1.200 VCore on the stock heatsink. Would not put more volts into it on the stock cooler. Burn in tests put the temps into the 80's. I'm ok with that, so long as it is not thermal throttling, as it won't be doing 100% cpu load all the time (more concerned about high VCore than high temps damaging the cpu). Went to a 120mm fan/heatpipe cooler, upped the vcore to 1.350, and got 47x stable. Could not get 48x, even at 1.45V 1.50V (way too high IMO, 1.35V or maybe 1.40 VCore would be my limit for regular use on a good aftermarket air cooler). Really do start to climb a wall with volts and temps to get that last little bit of speed.


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Im just playing BF3 and CS:S, and my 1090T is getting random freezes


my phenom 2 720 would tank on fps in big fights in dota 2, which is also on the source engine, the g3258 does much better.


----------



## Geezerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnubert*
> 
> Crank up the VCore, stress test, and watch your temps. Tested with fixed VCore setting (not dynamic or adaptive, lest something fry).
> Chips will vary, got 44x @1.200 VCore on the stock heatsink. Would not put more volts into it on the stock cooler. Burn in tests put the temps into the 80's. I'm ok with that, so long as it is not thermal throttling, as it won't be doing 100% cpu load all the time (more concerned about high VCore than high temps damaging the cpu). Went to a 120mm fan/heatpipe cooler, upped the vcore to 1.350, and got 47x stable. Could not get 48x, even at 1.45V 1.50V (way too high IMO, 1.35V or maybe 1.40 VCore would be my limit for regular use on a good aftermarket air cooler). Really do start to climb a wall with volts and temps to get that last little bit of speed.


OK, thanks...Is coretemp still an acceptable temp reporting program?
I did a very brief run at 1.232V and 4.2 GHz, using auto overclock in the bios. Z97 board. Temps climbed to 83 C, coretemp, very quickly. I shut it down.


----------



## 21cage12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnubert*
> 
> Crank up the VCore, stress test, and watch your temps. Tested with fixed VCore setting (not dynamic or adaptive, lest something fry).
> Chips will vary, got 44x @1.200 VCore on the stock heatsink. Would not put more volts into it on the stock cooler. Burn in tests put the temps into the 80's. I'm ok with that, so long as it is not thermal throttling, as it won't be doing 100% cpu load all the time (more concerned about high VCore than high temps damaging the cpu). Went to a 120mm fan/heatpipe cooler, upped the vcore to 1.350, and got 47x stable. Could not get 48x, even at 1.45V 1.50V (way too high IMO, 1.35V or maybe 1.40 VCore would be my limit for regular use on a good aftermarket air cooler). Really do start to climb a wall with volts and temps to get that last little bit of speed.


I think I just got myself a bad chip or something. Can only do 4.6ghz at 1.460v and 4.5ghz at around 1.365. Temps are still good though at 4.5ghz but up to 80 c full load at 1.460v. Do I need to change thermal paste or ssomething?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21cage12*
> 
> I think I just got myself a bad chip or something. Can only do 4.6ghz at 1.460v and 4.5ghz at around 1.365. Temps are still good though at 4.5ghz but up to 80 c full load at 1.460v. Do I need to change thermal paste or ssomething?


It's not a bad chip if it's able to hit 4.5 below 1.4V. My pentium goes to 70C at 4.7 and 1.34V on air, maybe your cooler is not up to it?


----------



## 21cage12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> It's not a bad chip if it's able to hit 4.5 below 1.4V. My pentium goes to 70C at 4.7 and 1.34V on air, maybe your cooler is not up to it?


Am using the corsair h110 (push and pull) with mx-4 thermal past.
No matter the voltage I just cant hit 4.7, maybe something is wrong- is what am thinking.


----------



## aerotracks

Then you're probably hitting the VCore wall. If you already need 1.46V for 4600, you're probably in the 1.6V ball park for 4.7. I don't recommend booting up with that kind of voltage at ambient.. I think our friend IOWA has degraded a few G3258 going up there and beyond


----------



## 21cage12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Then you're probably hitting the VCore wall. If you already need 1.46V for 4600, you're probably in the 1.6V ball park for 4.7. I don't recommend booting up with that kind of voltage at ambient.. I think our friend IOWA has degraded a few G3258 going up there and beyond


Ok. What could be wrong mobo or just bad combination hardware parts. I expected better from the vii hero, hence I have to stick with 4.5 or 4.4ghz.


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21cage12*
> 
> Ok. What could be wrong mobo or just bad combination hardware parts. I expected better from the vii hero, hence I have to stick with 4.5 or 4.4ghz.


It's the chip, bad overclocker. Well not a bad overclocker since you can reach 4.5, but seeing a big jump like that in voltage between clocks usually means youve hit the wall with that chip.


----------



## Lantian

motherboards wont make any big differences for these chips(only problems are voltage limitations and ram speed limitations on the non z boards otherwise all boards will perform about the same mostly 1-3% of each other) it all depends if the cpu is a good clocker or not, and seeing as you are already at 1.46 is right at the limit of what i wold consider running 24/7, i hit my wall with 4,7 @ 1,4v 5,6 took only 1,3 to be stable, while 4,8 is unachievable(until i finally get my hands on the 4790k, then ill push this little chip as high as i can just for some benches)


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21cage12*
> 
> Ok. What could be wrong mobo or just bad combination hardware parts. I expected better from the vii hero, hence I have to stick with 4.5 or 4.4ghz.


Welcome to the silicone lottery...

Ordering G3258 and a motherboard tomorrow... Still not sure if ITX or mATX


----------



## 21cage12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> It's the chip, bad overclocker. Well not a bad overclocker since you can reach 4.5, but seeing a big jump like that in voltage between clocks usually means youve hit the wall with that chip.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> motherboards wont make any big differences for these chips(only problems are voltage limitations and ram speed limitations on the non z boards otherwise all boards will perform about the same mostly 1-3% of each other) it all depends if the cpu is a good clocker or not, and seeing as you are already at 1.46 is right at the limit of what i wold consider running 24/7, i hit my wall with 4,7 @ 1,4v 5,6 took only 1,3 to be stable, while 4,8 is unachievable(until i finally get my hands on the 4790k, then ill push this little chip as high as i can just for some benches)


Interesting things. Adaptive mode wouldnt post 45 at 1.365v and switching to manual gets my cpu sitting at 1.365v idle-didnt like that. so I have handed in "auto" mode and Have switched vcore to auto, 4.5ghz- Iidle voltage is around 0.747 but jumps up to 1.376v full load. IIt's ok to me. It can face prime95 well untill I exit. This will be my peak ocing i think, until further notice.


----------



## 21cage12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Welcome to the silicone lottery...
> 
> Ordering G3258 and a motherboard tomorrow... Still not sure if ITX or mATX


on the chip side, I wish you get a better one than mine and hit higher clocks. All the best!


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21cage12*
> 
> Interesting things. Adaptive mode wouldnt post 45 at 1.365v and switching to manual gets my cpu sitting at 1.365v idle-didnt like that. so I have handed in "auto" mode and Have switched vcore to auto, 4.5ghz- Iidle voltage is around 0.747 but jumps up to 1.376v full load. IIt's ok to me. It can face prime95 well untill I exit. This will be my peak ocing i think, until further notice.


Are you turning off EIST and C state? those might affect you overclocking stability.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21cage12*
> 
> Interesting things. Adaptive mode wouldnt post 45 at 1.365v and switching to manual gets my cpu sitting at 1.365v idle-didnt like that. so I have handed in "auto" mode and Have switched vcore to auto, 4.5ghz- Iidle voltage is around 0.747 but jumps up to 1.376v full load. IIt's ok to me. It can face prime95 well untill I exit. This will be my peak ocing i think, until further notice.


Adaptive is crap anyways, use Override (I think Asus calls it manual) and enable your C-States. C-States are the reason your VCore drops in idle regardless of voltage mode


----------



## 21cage12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Adaptive is crap anyways, use Override (I think Asus calls it manual) and enable your C-States. C-States are the reason your VCore drops in idle regardless of voltage mode


Choosing auto does exactly what you're saying, it's just that I wont have control over my voltage when set to auto, this is not a big deal because finally I have gone back to 4.4ghz because 4.5ghz didn't like watch dogs. 4.4ghz is the sweet spot for me guys. It did better playing watch dogs that at 4.5ghz.
V core set to auto gives me 1.327v, with max p95 temps at 73c. Running my dual ram sticks at 2666mhz oc (yep)
This my actual chip I think was meant for 4.4ghz any more will not be fun. It did similar on my z97 gaming 7. Guys am home with 4.4ghz stable and very clean.


----------



## 21cage12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Are you turning off EIST and C state? those might affect you overclocking stability.


nop, have not even look for them in the bios. I set everything to defaults updated my bios, raised some v core and cpu ratio, saved, boot up- this is all I have done I guess.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21cage12*
> 
> Choosing auto does exactly what you're saying, it's just that I wont have control over my voltage when set to auto, this is not a big deal because finally I have gone back to 4.4ghz because 4.5ghz didn't like watch dogs. 4.4ghz is the sweet spot for me guys. It did better playing watch dogs that at 4.5ghz.
> V core set to auto gives me 1.327v, with max p95 temps at 73c. Running my dual ram sticks at 2666mhz oc (yep)
> This my actual chip I think was meant for 4.4ghz any more will not be fun. It did similar on my z97 gaming 7. Guys am home with 4.4ghz stable and very clean.


4.4 is a nice clock, not all chips are able to go there. Overclocking memory is a great peformance boost for those pentiums, sometimes a lot more than another few hundred MHZ on the core


----------



## gnubert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geezerman*
> 
> OK, thanks...Is coretemp still an acceptable temp reporting program?
> I did a very brief run at 1.232V and 4.2 GHz, using auto overclock in the bios. Z97 board. Temps climbed to 83 C, coretemp, very quickly. I shut it down.


Might see what you can get with fixed multiplier & fixed VCore manual testing. I don't trust auto overclock schemes (suspect they overvolt for what you get, or are not truly stable).

Spent some time testing several VCore settings. Chip does a cool stress stable 3 GHz at 0.825 volts, 3.9 GHz @ 1.00 volt, etc.. Was happy to have 44x 100 fsb @ 1.200 VCore on stock cooling (& low-mid 80's temps while stress testing, my own comfort zone for overclocking a $50 chip). Have fun seeing what you can get, 45x, 44x, 43x or worse @1.2, +/- a bit, in the silicon lottery.

Your reported temps seem about right for the stock cooler & 1.232 VCore. This voltage may be borderline high for your setup, and might make the cpu throttle in extended stress testing.

Recommend playing with the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility (to watch for throttling), also been using HWinfo, HWMonitor.

Stress test temps in the low-mid 80's don't bother me since the chip will throttle itself if it gets too hot.

Personally much more concerned about damage & degradation from excess VCore. Limiting my long term VCore to 1.350-1.400, which gives me 4.7 GHz on good aftermarket air cooling (maybe a slightly above average chip? dunno).


----------



## braille12

newbie in this forums
I got Pentium G3258 OC at 4.5ghz 1.285v
in MSI B85-g43 gaming

Can I ask if I can play well if i paired it with MSI GTX 970 gaming?

my future upgrade is msi z97 gaming with i7 broadwell chipset so I didn't buy I7 haswell now


----------



## 21cage12

I think you surely would but don't forget that this cpu is not the 4790k or 5960x and your gpu is not the 980 or amd's 2x295x2. I think that explains a lot


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21cage12*
> 
> I think you surely would but don't forget that this cpu is not the 4790k or 5960x and your gpu is not the 980 or amd's 2x295x2. I think that explains a lot


I don't think this explains a lot lol....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braille12*
> 
> newbie in this forums
> I got Pentium G3258 OC at 4.5ghz 1.285v
> in MSI B85-g43 gaming
> 
> Can I ask if I can play well if i paired it with MSI GTX 970 gaming?
> 
> my future upgrade is msi z97 gaming with i7 broadwell chipset so I didn't buy I7 haswell now


Will it be paired well with a 970? No, not really. But the chip will only hold your card back in a select few newer games, games which are multithreaded. For the vast majority of games out there the cpu will do incredibly well, while getting full usage out of your gpu at the same time.

Im going to be running my g3258 with a gtx 660, in my opinion that is going to be a really good pair.

Btw, I bought this chip as a placeholder as well for broadwell. But i may get impatient and just get a 4790k


----------



## Lantian

So just to let you guys know Advanced Warfare wont even start with the pentium since those idiots once again hard coded some bs requirements, i mean a overclocked pentium is sure as hell gona run this better then i3, but thanks to activisons bs its once again locks you out if you don't meet the requirements which i still cant believe they do this to their games


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> So just to let you guys know Advanced Warfare wont even start with the pentium since those idiots once again hard coded some bs requirements, i mean a overclocked pentium is sure as hell gona run this better then i3, but thanks to activisons bs its once again locks you out if you don't meet the requirements which i still cant believe they do this to their games


Bunch of A holes.


----------



## russy23

anyone tried watchdogs with this chip, i guess it was wishful thinking it really does need at lesast a high end quad core, haha


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russy23*
> 
> anyone tried watchdogs with this chip, i guess it was wishful thinking it really does need at lesast a high end quad core, haha


i can easy play watch dogs on high with the worse mod, but on ultra it drops down to low 30's a lot and stutters a bit to much, but i havent played it for some time the new paches could have fixed those issues, otherwise this chip can handle watch dogs1080p ultra @45+fps(just some stuttering which is gone on high settings)


----------



## russy23

Damn really..wats ure GPU??..even low settings and aa off etc it runs like crap .. And looks like crap.. I was hoping to get medium settings with the g3258 4.5ghz and 750ti 2gb..it performs awful..does the worsemod help alot??


----------



## tp4tissue

Ok.. so after 4 complete g3258 builds, same bundle msi z97.. one for dad, mom, uncle, and htpc

Here's some trends I'm seeing with good consistency...

The Voltage Wall:

It is on every chip.. for example, I only need 1.33v to run one of my chips at 4.7ghz.. for 4.8, I need 1.43v.. that's the wall...

Temperature Wall:

Stay below 75C is ideal, and shouldn't be an issue for most people except during initial stress-testing..

The CPU does NOT like 75+ C.. I lose 100mhz on 2 / 4 of my chips when hitting 80C +

Delidding issus:..

GREAT for lowering temperature..

HOWEVER... Thermal paste PUMP OUT... yup.. this is real... takes about 2-3 month, and my temps will rise 5 C, 6 months it will rise a full 10 C , Still, this really isn't a problem, if I'm just using the computer, because I'm not running prime 95, my dad mom, and uncle sure as hell won't do anything of the sort.

The pump-out-effect affects all 3 of my dellided g3258 chips..

Guess I gotta save some pennies for more CLU..









Overcoming Stress test temperature hurdle..

--Delid, vice method,

--Open a window..

--Overclock test the cpu OUTSIDE of the computer case..

--Watercooling


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> So just to let you guys know Advanced Warfare wont even start with the pentium since those idiots once again hard coded some bs requirements, i mean a overclocked pentium is sure as hell gona run this better then i3, but thanks to activisons bs its once again locks you out if you don't meet the requirements which i still cant believe they do this to their games


Is this kinda like the same thing nvidia did with using shadowplay? Required i3 to use (not anymore though)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> i can easy play watch dogs on high with the worse mod, but on ultra it drops down to low 30's a lot and stutters a bit to much, but i havent played it for some time the new paches could have fixed those issues, otherwise this chip can handle watch dogs1080p ultra @45+fps(just some stuttering which is gone on high settings)


I dont think this accurate at all. Not according to benchmarks already run and posted on this thread. Can you post evidence of watch dogs running as well as you say?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Ok.. so after 4 complete g3258 builds, same bundle msi z97.. one for dad, mom, uncle, and htpc
> 
> Here's some trends I'm seeing with good consistency...
> 
> The Voltage Wall:
> 
> It is on every chip.. for example, I only need 1.33v to run one of my chips at 4.7ghz.. for 4.8, I need 1.43v.. that's the wall...
> 
> Temperature Wall:
> 
> Stay below 75C is ideal, and shouldn't be an issue for most people except during initial stress-testing..
> 
> The CPU does NOT like 75+ C.. I lose 100mhz on 2 / 4 of my chips when hitting 80C +
> 
> Delidding issus:..
> 
> GREAT for lowering temperature..
> 
> HOWEVER... Thermal paste PUMP OUT... yup.. this is real... takes about 2-3 month, and my temps will rise 5 C, 6 months it will rise a full 10 C , Still, this really isn't a problem, if I'm just using the computer, because I'm not running prime 95, my dad mom, and uncle sure as hell won't do anything of the sort.
> 
> The pump-out-effect affects all 3 of my dellided g3258 chips..
> 
> Guess I gotta save some pennies for more CLU..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overcoming Stress test temperature hurdle..
> 
> --Delid, vice method,
> 
> --Open a window..
> 
> --Overclock test the cpu OUTSIDE of the computer case..
> 
> --Watercooling


Are you saying CLU is coming off?


----------



## tp4tissue

no I don't have CLU on my g3258. i ran out after I did my 3770 and 4770.. the tube I got was the kind that was half hardened.. but I didn't want to wait for an exchange haha..

Both those computers are still doing fine.. I had to redo the 3770 after 9 months, because I kicked the heatsink by mistake.. and when I took it off, I did notice the "crusting" that everyone's talking about.. "this is CLU, not CLP" I've never used CLP.. I heard CLU was suppose to stay liquid, but it didn't.. not under the IHS.. i did not use it above the IHS, because i didn't have enough on my half tube.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> no I don't have CLU on my g3258. i ran out after I did my 3770 and 4770.. the tube I got was the kind that was half hardened.. but I didn't want to wait for an exchange haha..
> 
> Both those computers are still doing fine.. I had to redo the 3770 after 9 months, because I kicked the heatsink by mistake.. and when I took it off, I did notice the "crusting" that everyone's talking about.. "this is CLU, not CLP" I've never used CLP.. I heard CLU was suppose to stay liquid, but it didn't.. not under the IHS.. i did not use it above the IHS, because i didn't have enough on my half tube.


Yeah though so. I have CLU in my 3770K for 2 years now and no problems. Used normal therm paste and that would slide within 1 week.


----------



## abctoz

check it out guys i hit 8.5ghz ez


----------



## wermad

I used Ice Diamond 7 for a delid 4670K. A bit tricky to put the l cpu retention lid on but temps were very cool after the delid and ID7. I don't plan to delid the G3258 but if I do, it will be w/ ID7.

So far, I'm just playing some classic games at stock speed w/ no troubles. Once I get to the newer games, time to oc! I did put off oc'ing this weekend as I need to finish my case air cooling. Just waiting on a controller to simmer down the noise of the new fans.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> check it out guys i hit 8.5ghz ez


on 1.32v


----------



## tp4tissue

Did u get the clu crusting though ?


----------



## russy23

ok so i got watchdogs working fairly well..it was a complete mess first time i tried it, so ive installed worsemod 1.10, tweaked the settings..most on medium but textures and detail on high, BUT i had to lock the fps to 30, this gave me a mostly smooth gameplay..it looks pretty decent, nothing amazing, but definately playable..

now to get far cry 3 running nice and smooth, are all ubisoft games **** ports??


----------



## Lantian

ok Advanced warfare is working thx to a modded .exe file that was released


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russy23*
> 
> ok so i got watchdogs working fairly well..it was a complete mess first time i tried it, so ive installed worsemod 1.10, tweaked the settings..most on medium but textures and detail on high, BUT i had to lock the fps to 30, this gave me a mostly smooth gameplay..it looks pretty decent, nothing amazing, but definately playable..
> 
> now to get far cry 3 running nice and smooth, are all ubisoft games **** ports??


No not all Ubisoft ports are bad, they're totally blown out of proportion in my opinion.
From what I played of The Crew's Beta, it ran pretty well sticking to 50+ fps on a Phenom II X4 965 @4GHz and a R9 280.

Far Cry 3 runs pretty well, although it seems to want quite a bit of multi-threaded performance, I've noticed lower minimums than my Phenom II with the G3258.


----------



## DotBeta

Just a heads up, my H100i AND my CLU finally arrived in the mail yesterday so I'll be installing it all today and posting my new OC temps for comparison. Still haven't gotten a Z board yet but honestly I'm gonna be going with the Hero VII, nothing you say will change my mind about it it's gonna happen. Keep in mind I will eventually upgrade to an i7 after Broadwell comes out so this is all part of my upgrade path. I'm also gonna be getting a 750tiSC from a friend.

This chip, the H81 board and my old H60 will go into my HTPC so it will live with a new purpose.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Just a heads up, my H100i AND my CLU finally arrived in the mail yesterday so I'll be installing it all today and posting my new OC temps for comparison. Still haven't gotten a Z board yet but honestly I'm gonna be going with the Hero VII, nothing you say will change my mind about it it's gonna happen. Keep in mind I will eventually upgrade to an i7 after Broadwell comes out so this is all part of my upgrade path. I'm also gonna be getting a 750tiSC from a friend.
> 
> This chip, the H81 board and my old H60 will go into my HTPC so it will live with a new purpose.


Here's the cooling score to beat..

Zalman Optima. $15...

70c on hottest core.. hovers around 66

2hour prime95


----------



## DotBeta

yummy voltagees, mine hits about 1.375 @ 4.7ghz, but challenge accepted







. now to get it all setup.


----------



## DotBeta

Well I went ahead and installed it all, CLU application pretty painless but the H100i install was a bit more of a pain than i had expected lol. Anyways here are my initial results.

_right click and open image in new window to see full size_









Running AIDA64 FPU stress test, which has given me the highest temps out of all the stress tests "IBT, XTU, P95 etc." @ 4.5ghz clock @ 1.310v and 4.0ghz ring @ 1.100v I saw temps floating between 51-49c, ran this way for about 15 minutes then out of the blue it spiked down to 44-40c for about 4 or so minutes then it went back up to 50c I cant tell you what caused it to drop like that I've never seen anything like that happen before during the stress test so I would dismiss thos enumbers and stick to the 51-49c, temps between cores were pretty much even the whole time with a max difference of 5c. Idles temps are bewteen 24-27c this test was done with an ambient temp of 25c.

Very happy with the results compared to the 70-80c temps I used to see before the delid, the H100i and the CLU. Around 30c cooler in the end. I'll do the 2 hour prime95 challenge tomorrow @ 4.7ghz as i have to go to work today.


----------



## tp4tissue

Is that direct die, or did you do clu ihs clu cooler


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Is that direct die, or did you do clu ihs clu cooler


I use the lapped IHS in my avatar and I gave the H100i a quick lapping at 2000 grit before install. CLU between die and IHS, MX-4 between heatspreader and waterclock.


----------



## delgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Here's the cooling score to beat..
> 
> Zalman Optima. $15...
> 
> 70c on hottest core.. hovers around 66
> 
> 2hour prime95


what p95? small? blend with 6GB? large?

EDIT1: I will run my P95 small for 2h with 1.312 to compare with your results







but i will run it 2 times (1st one with my standard fans (600rpm) and 2nd with 1200) i dont know if mine is stable but will run it just for temps


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> what p95? small? blend with 6GB? large?
> 
> EDIT1: I will run my P95 small for 2h with 1.312 to compare with your results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i will run it 2 times (1st one with my standard fans (600rpm) and 2nd with 1200) i dont know if mine is stable but will run it just for temps


small ftt makes cpu the hottest, at least on g3258 that's the case..

what's weird is.. I could push Max fan speed.. and that temperature WON'T budge..

Seriously.. as long as there's air moving across this thing.. THAT is the temperature..


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> small ftt makes cpu the hottest, at least on g3258 that's the case..


Strange, mine doesn't care at all whether it's small or large ffts.

Here's 90min custom at 4.7, watercooled:


----------



## 21cage12

Guys there were some unidentified delays in loading times (in games) at 4.4ghz but ocing to 4.5ghz seems to have fixed it.









I hope am welcome to post my NEW temps as well..


----------



## bichael

Finally got round to upgrading my cooler, mITX so still pretty small, model is Gamerstorm Gabriel.

My current OC is 4.4GHZ, with 1.14V and auto mode set in bios, and reading up to 1.16V in HWinfo Vcore when under stress. Cache just at 3.2GHz and 1.1V. It's a 'C' chip which I think might explain why voltages are relatively low.

With stock cooler I was previously getting around 92oC with XTU (short 10min run) or x264 (long 4hour run). Out of interest I tried using AS5 paste with the stock cooler but it made no difference. I tried and failed to get 4.5GHz as it was too hot.

Initial testing suggests the new cooler has dropped the temps by just over 20oC and I'm now getting around 70oC max. Still hoping it might drop a little more as that was literally just after I installed it. Time to see what that buys me in terms of pushing the OC...


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Finally got round to upgrading my cooler, mITX so still pretty small, model is Gamerstorm Gabriel.
> 
> My current OC is 4.4GHZ, with 1.14V and auto mode set in bios, and reading up to 1.16V in HWinfo Vcore when under stress. Cache just at 3.2GHz and 1.1V. It's a 'C' chip which I think might explain why voltages are relatively low.
> 
> With stock cooler I was previously getting around 92oC with XTU (short 10min run) or x264 (long 4hour run). Out of interest I tried using AS5 paste with the stock cooler but it made no difference. I tried and failed to get 4.5GHz as it was too hot.
> 
> Initial testing suggests the new cooler has dropped the temps by just over 20oC and I'm now getting around 70oC max. Still hoping it might drop a little more as that was literally just after I installed it. Time to see what that buys me in terms of pushing the OC...


Delidding will help alot


----------



## delgon

have someone tried to OC igpu on this pentium?


----------



## delgon

here are my temps with my normal config (525rpm cpu fans) and the freaking laud one (1200rpm cpu fans), my 525 preset is bearable









525


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1200 Sorry for no CPU-Z in this img. its the same config (i ran 525 just after i took this screen shot)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







My CPU is not stable with this voltage but i made it just to compare with your results. in hwinfo vcore is always 1.312 and in bios i have offset +0.271. I run it on bare die with CLP , EKWB Supreme HF and 280 rad.


----------



## Talon720

I've tried 3 of these CPUs and ironically the first was the best. So far core/cache 46/44 core v at 1.27 and cache at 1.25v. I've only tested with rog real bench and bf4. I also noticed huge fps drops when cache was left at stock. Also I have the Asrock h97m-itx/ac (no vrm heat sinks added my own) and I can't over clock the memory using xmp it's just stuck at 1333 stock. My i3 4330 (1600mhz stock ) went to 1600 and the board supports up to 1600, but maybe just not oc'd. I've really thought about a different board so I can squeeze more out of it


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> I've tried 3 of these CPUs and ironically the first was the best. So far core/cache 46/44 core v at 1.27 and cache at 1.25v. I've only tested with rog real bench and bf4. I also noticed huge fps drops when cache was left at stock. Also I have the Asrock h97m-itx/ac (no vrm heat sinks added my own) and I can't over clock the memory using xmp it's just stuck at 1333 stock. My i3 4330 (1600mhz stock ) went to 1600 and the board supports up to 1600, but maybe just not oc'd. I've really thought about a different board so I can squeeze more out of it


on H chipset the memory will be at the rated cpu speed cant overclock it only on Z boards


----------



## xeroaura

My Asrock H81m-hds could run the memory at 1600Mhz with a XMP profile for the Pentium only if the Pentium was at stock. As soon as I OC with the bios, it would drop down to 1400Mhz. Weird thing is that if I OC with the Asrock tuner settings, it would work fine at 1600Mhz.


----------



## Talon720

I've owned 3 of these CPUs the first one I tested ironically was the best 46/44 core/cache 1.27v core 1.25v cache. Only tested with rig bench and bf4 and seeing if I can lower the voltages. I'm using an Asrock h97m-itx/ac no vrm heat sink to which I've added my own. The other thing is memory I know stock
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> on H chipset the memory will be at the rated cpu speed cant overclock it only on Z boards


Thanks for clearing that up guess I should get a m-itx z97.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeroaura*
> 
> My Asrock H81m-hds could run the memory at 1600Mhz with a XMP profile for the Pentium only if the Pentium was at stock. As soon as I OC with the bios, it would drop down to 1400Mhz. Weird thing is that if I OC with the Asrock tuner settings, it would work fine at 1600Mhz.


Yea xmp definitely didn't work for me nor did I have the option to up the memory speed in Asrock tuner


----------



## xeroaura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Yea xmp definitely didn't work for me nor did I have the option to up the memory speed in Asrock tuner


Just wanted to clarify. You set the memory to OC with XMP in the bios, then overclock the CPU with Asrock tuner when Windows has booted. This makes your ram run at 1600Mhz with CPU OC.


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> have someone tried to OC igpu on this pentium?


i think i got mine up to 1500 or so, iirc some reviews had it 1700ish around 1.2v?!? also your memory has a big impact on how well your igpu performs. although the pentium igpu is only half the power of i3/i5/i7 so not really worth it.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Delidding will help alot


So far I've gone from 4.4GHz, 1.14V, 92oC with stock cooler to 4.6GHz, 1.21V (max 1.224V in hwinfo), 79oC with aftermarket air cooler (itx gamerstorm gabriel). Testing and temps from 10 loops of x264. I will probably have a go at 4.7 but given where it's at for 4.6 I'm pretty happy so that may be my sweet spot for everyday use.

But yeah, delidding is tempting though...!


----------



## sepiashimmer

Any tips for beginner OCer?

I finally got my newly built G3258 system to run without problems. In the BIOS, temps are fluctuating between 38-40, the CPU voltage is 1.7, is the temperature normal for this voltage?


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Any tips for beginner OCer?
> 
> I finally got my newly built G3258 system to run without problems. In the BIOS, temps are fluctuating between 38-40, the CPU voltage is 1.7, is the temperature normal for this voltage?


1.7 on the cpu


----------



## tp4tissue

hahahaha.. it's not 1.7


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Any tips for beginner OCer?
> 
> I finally got my newly built G3258 system to run without problems. In the BIOS, temps are fluctuating between 38-40, the CPU voltage is 1.7, is the temperature normal for this voltage?


Have you checked out the Haswell Overclocking Guide? This will help answer alot of basic and not-so-basic questions you may have.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> 1.7 on the cpu


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> hahahaha.. it's not 1.7


I'll take a photograph and post.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Any tips for beginner OCer?
> 
> I finally got my newly built G3258 system to run without problems. In the BIOS, temps are fluctuating between 38-40, the CPU voltage is 1.7, is the temperature normal for this voltage?


lower the voltage before you need to buy a new one... BIOS temps means "nothing" do a stress test and see then what the temps are. But for gods sake lower the Voltage before you transform your chip to a brick.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Thanks for replying. I'm confused about that voltage too, in the Windows the voltage is never going over 1.145. I'll check the voltages again in BIOS.


----------



## sepiashimmer

The CPU input voltage is 1.7, that is what I saw in BIOS.


----------



## tp4tissue

input is NOT vcore..

set input voltage to 1.85 for overclocking up to 4.7ghz

you'll need 1.9-2.0 for 4.8ghz

Vcore needs to be around 1.35ish for 4.7 (rare 4.8)

more commonly 4.8 requires 1.4v+


----------



## sepiashimmer

Thanks. +Rep


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> I'll take a photograph and post.


you're probably thinking vccin which is 1.744 stock.


----------



## 8320verclocked

Hey guys. I lurke around quite a bit and have been reading this thread for the past few days.

Ive recently got the G3258 and have started OC'ing it.

Im currently stable at 4.4Ghz with 1.42v

Anyless volts are un-stable and get bluescreens and freezes.

Im trying to push further since temps are great - 58 degrees on hotest core when running 100%

I tried to get 4.5Ghz+ but it needs a lot of volts. We are talking 1.46+.

Im unsure of how many volts I should put through the CPU. Again, temps are great but im worried I could be putting too much votls through it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8320verclocked*
> 
> Hey guys. I lurke around quite a bit and have been reading this thread for the past few days.
> 
> Ive recently got the G3258 and have started OC'ing it.
> 
> Im currently stable at 4.4Ghz with 1.42v
> 
> Anyless volts are un-stable and get bluescreens and freezes.
> 
> Im trying to push further since temps are great - 58 degrees on hotest core when running 100%
> 
> I tried to get 4.5Ghz+ but it needs a lot of volts. We are talking 1.46+.
> 
> Im unsure of how many volts I should put through the CPU. Again, temps are great but im worried I could be putting too much votls through it.


did you raise input voltage? That might allow to drop core.

I would try to stay under 1.45v.


----------



## 8320verclocked

I've recently come from AMD so the BIOS is a bit different so some of the terms im not 100% on.

Here are some screens of my BIOS, can you spot out anything that I should change?


----------



## aerotracks

Took a quick glance. For 1866MHz, a System Agent of +5mV should be enough.
If you're running 1.45 VCore, you'll probably have to raise your input voltage above 1.9V.

F12 on my board is a shortcut for saving a screen grab on a pen drive. Maybe your board supports that too, saves you taking a photo.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8320verclocked*
> 
> I've recently come from AMD so the BIOS is a bit different so some of the terms im not 100% on.
> 
> Here are some screens of my BIOS, can you spot out anything that I should change?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would manually input the ram voltage ,timings and frequency to whatever the xmp values are. I just do not like leaving those items on auto.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8320verclocked*
> 
> I've recently come from AMD so the BIOS is a bit different so some of the terms im not 100% on.
> 
> Here are some screens of my BIOS, can you spot out anything that I should change?


disable C-states.. disable c1e

if you're going for 4.8ghz.. disable Ovp and ovp efficiency


----------



## JustAfleshWound

That's a lot of voltage at 4.4.


----------



## IOWA

Guys, can you please post some maxxmem results with your g3258? I think the memory controller is not so good...bah.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Guys, can you please post some maxxmem results with your g3258? I think the memory controller is not so good...bah.


I don't know about maxxmem. In AIDA, Reads and Copy are lower than on i5 and i7. When you use tRDRD 5 at higher clocks, it kind of evens out though.

Is your chip still alive?









Edit: Here's a 32M run with AIDA open. Don't have the G3258 in my system right now, so I can't test maxxmem for you


----------



## IOWA

Yes it is alive! This is a solid one! I'm trying to max out ram performace on this dual core now but i'm having hard times cuz i dunno nothing (well near nothing) about ram oc... Do you guys have some good tips? Benchmark wise not for normal daily use!


----------



## IOWA

Nice samsungs there! What kit do you have?


----------



## aerotracks

Glad to hear it's still kicking!

I'm not a memory expert, but I've done a few 32M runs with Samsung / PSC and Hynix on the pentium. If I'm able to, I'm always happy to help









Memory I was running in that screen is a Dominator Platinum 2666C10 kit.

Which memory are you using? And which mainboard?


----------



## IOWA

Gskill 2666 cl10, i have some good psc modules too like a couple of pis 2000cl6. Mobo is gigaz z97soc f or asrock z87 extreme.

Which are the best subtimings performance wise? Btw i prefer a cl7 2400 than 2800cl9


----------



## aerotracks

That's nice memory you got









I was talking to hotrod717 the other day, he was running a pi kit on the Giga Z97 SOC. ASrock is probably the better choice for PSC from what I've heard. But don't quote me on that, I don't own a Giga board myself.

Here's a PSC 2600C8 run I did with the pentium at 4700 / 4000 and a 2000C9 kit. Your kit is probably a lot better.
I felt my pentium was struggling with PSC a little bit, Samsungs at 2800C9 was no problem.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=32m_4700_2600c8_2tdsgy.jpg


----------



## absintheminded

Hey ladies and gents,

New to the website, but I am a fresh owner of a G3258. Built this rig to replace my PS4, the utility lost from PS3 was too much for me.

Anywho, here's my system:

G3258
PNY 8gb 1333 RAM
EVGA GTX 750 ti ACX
ASUS H97i-Plus
Cooler Master Silent Pro 600M
Corsair H100i
Toshiba 7200 RPM 2tb
LG 3D Bluray ODD
Corsair 250D

Yes, I bought an H100i for cooling. Here's from my second OC run:



The only benchmark I've ran is the UNIGINE Valley benchmark that came with my GPU. It was solid at 1900x1200, Ultra settings, x8 AA, 60 degrees C, and fluctuated somewhat between 40-50fps.

In the next week or so when I have time, I am going to incrementally shoot for 5.0. I suppose whatever is the last stable Ratio, I will knock it back one, maybe two. But with the H100i cooling, I'm not at all worried. : D


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Id avoid using them auto oc programs, as you see its got your cpu at 1.45 for 4.7. While no two chips are the same, 1.45 is more 5.0 territory... Granted your chip clocks well. I recommend reading http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics at least twice before you start trying to push hard on this chip. If you want a good stable over clock then it takes more than just upping the multi and raising vcore...


----------



## absintheminded

I'll take a look at that and see what I can do in the BIOS. Originally I thought that it was reverting but I saw in the bios on system information that it was still saying 3.2 after the OC so I think it's just information about stock. I'll give it another shot at 1.3v


----------



## Talon720

Theres definitely no set standard for chips as far as voltage and mhz. I kinda feel like its a disservice for someone to tell them x amount of voltage is to much for x amount of voltage. If the chip is throwing a bsod at lower volts then the chip just sucks. I can do around 1.25 for 4.5, but the other 2 chips i tried needed way more voltage. I'm really trying to talk myself out of getting an Asus impact VI or VII to oc the memory cause I know the performance gain id get is not worth the price, but I've found with this chip every little bit helps in making games more playable


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Theres definitely no set standard for chips as far as voltage and mhz. I kinda feel like its a disservice for someone to tell them x amount of voltage is to much for x amount of voltage. If the chip is throwing a bsod at lower volts then the chip just sucks. I can do around 1.25 for 4.5, but the other 2 chips i tried needed way more voltage. I'm really trying to talk myself out of getting an Asus impact VI or VII to oc the memory cause I know the performance gain id get is not worth the price, but I've found with this chip every little bit helps in making games more playable


you don't need an expensive mobo for this chip..

I got 4x msi z97 pc mate bundles .. they all do 4.7ghz @ ~ 1.32-1.35 with 1 exception (4.5)









and I got 2400mhz ram on all of them.. so it's a $50 cpu on a $50 board.


----------



## DotBeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> you don't need an expensive mobo for this chip..
> 
> I got 4x msi z97 pc mate bundles .. they all do 4.7ghz @ ~ 1.32-1.35 with 1 exception (4.5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I got 2400mhz ram on all of them.. so it's a $50 cpu on a $50 board.


Yep the only benefit of a higher end board is ability to push voltages further. My 40 dollar h81m-p33 is limited to 1.4v for vcore and 1.9v for vccin which puts a hault to my oc at 4.7ghz,can do 4.8 but its unstable. Since i run 4.5 daily its a non issue. A z board comes with its benefits though like overclocking ram and proper voltage scaling


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> Yep the only benefit of a higher end board is ability to push voltages further. My 40 dollar h81m-p33 is limited to 1.4v for vcore and 1.9v for vccin which puts a hault to my oc at 4.7ghz,can do 4.8 but its unstable. Since i run 4.5 daily its a non issue. A z board comes with its benefits though like overclocking ram and proper voltage scaling


If anyone's thinking of going with the Goku3258 and hasn't bought into the saga yet.. Definitely consider the Z97 or Z87, (doesn't matter which)..

Overclocked memory is also important because, GENERALLY high speed ram (2133,2400) is better quality than the cheapo 1600mhz cas 11.. NOT always, but generally..

Considering how the g3258 will probably last a VERY VERY long time, it's good to have solid memory that will hold up with the system.. try buying DDR3 in 3 years.. good luck.









The g3258 overclocked is probably fast enough for the next 5-7 years as a fall back computer.. what I mean by that is, even if you can't GAME on it.. It'll stil be totally BEAST when it comes to everything else a computer does.. which is basically just watching movies and surfing the web.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Is there a good bach that oc better on these G3258's?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Is a good bach that oc better on these G3258's?


well there are some "c" steppings out there that seems to do decent. Someone said that c mattered anyway.

Mine is 3418C001. It does 4.7 1.31v or 4.8 1.376v. Im not certain whether or not simular batch clock the same or not.


----------



## abctoz

also costa rica batches seem to clock better


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> also costa rica batches seem to clock better


Sometimes they do. Mine's a Costa Rica chip, yet it takes me 1.3v to get 4.4. Still not bad, but I was hoping to get 4.5+ while staying under 1.3v. Oh well.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

me personally, ive come to find it dont matter the chip... or where it came from... its just lottery... but thats just me....


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> well there are some "c" steppings out there that seems to do decent. Someone said that c mattered anyway.
> 
> Mine is 3418C001. It does 4.7 1.31v or 4.8 1.376v. Im not certain whether or not simular batch clock the same or not.


My 4770k comes from C batch but it is not as good as they say... Maybe it only applies to G3258 or something


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> My 4770k comes from C batch but it is not as good as they say... Maybe it only applies to G3258 or something


Which is why I think the batch numbers mean nothing. I have seen lots of similar batches be very different. Out of all the haswells I have owned ( 8 counting all the i5s,i7s and a g3258) the only thing consistent was all the costa rica chips I had were bad.

My sample size being so small that really means nothing too.

Someone in this thread pointed out the c steppings were rare. I knew nothing about it. I did only get one c out of all those though.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Which is why I think the batch numbers mean nothing. I have seen lots of similar batches be very different. Out of all the haswells I have owned ( 8 counting all the i5s,i7s and a g3258) the only thing consistent was all the costa rica chips I had were bad.
> 
> My sample size being so small that really means nothing too.
> 
> Someone in this thread pointed out the c steppings were rare. I knew nothing about it. I did only get one c out of all those though.


Yeah, I read that here in this thread as well, I checked my 4770k and it is from a C batch (L337C221) and it does not really perform as I thought. I even borrowed an H100i from a friend only to get _similar_ clocks/settings from my Deepcool Assassin, but louder (lol)


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Yeah, I read that here in this thread as well, I checked my 4770k and it is from a C batch (L337C221) and it does not really perform as I thought. I even borrowed an H100i from a friend only to get _similar_ clocks/settings from my Deepcool Assassin, but louder (lol)


I really really wish they'd make a Quiet water cooling pump.. sigh... one day.. one day..


----------



## Lantian

make a custom loop and you wont ever hear your pump again not one of those preassembled things


----------



## IOWA

I have both g3258 and 4670k "C" batch, the g3258 [email protected] and the 4670k [email protected] Avarage? No, at least for the g3258 and my precedent experience 1.45v is a nice result. One thing: lower voltages does not always mean higher top clocks, what is important is the scaling and the possibility to dissipate the heat!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> I have both g3258 and 4670k "C" batch, the g3258 [email protected] and the 4670k [email protected] Avarage? No, at least for the g3258 and my precedent experience 1.45v is a nice result. One thing: lower voltages does not always mean higher top clocks, what is important is the scaling and the possibility to dissipate the heat!


exactly.

Both of those are way above average. My g3258 wont do 5ghz at 1.45v for sure.


----------



## DotBeta

I'm the one that mentioned the C batch stepping, it's had good results, granted not everyone with a c chip is going to have the best of luck thats completely up to the cpu gods, but from what ive seent he majority have good luck with them and they arent common.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> I'm the one that mentioned the C batch stepping, it's had good results, granted not everyone with a c chip is going to have the best of luck thats completely up to the cpu gods, but from what ive seent he majority have good luck with them and they arent common.


yea, i went back and read the post and checked the link you listed.

So of those pentiums with c batches the results look good so far.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> I'm the one that mentioned the C batch stepping, it's had good results, granted not everyone with a c chip is going to have the best of luck thats completely up to the cpu gods, but from what ive seent he majority have good luck with them and they arent common.


This batch stuff is a VERY ROUGH guess at potential...

I got 4x B chips..

4.7 ghz 1.32v

4.7 ghz 1.34v

4.7 ghz 1.35v
*
4.4 ghz 1.34v*


----------



## Lantian

in case anyone is wondering ACU is perfectly playable on this cpu, with my sig rig im getting 32-50 fps with high settings and ssao, fxaa


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> in case anyone is wondering ACU is perfectly playable on this cpu, with my sig rig im getting 32-50 fps with high settings and ssao, fxaa


Thanks for informing this. Hope you enjoy the game.


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> you don't need an expensive mobo for this chip..
> 
> I got 4x msi z97 pc mate bundles .. they all do 4.7ghz @ ~ 1.32-1.35 with 1 exception (4.5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I got 2400mhz ram on all of them.. so it's a $50 cpu on a $50 board.


Yea I know you're right about that I don't need that board 8 phase vrm isn't necessary it's overkill which isn't bad I'd take lower phase if it dropped the price. There's just little things on other boards as far as layout goes keep in mind I'm using a ncase m1. The Asus z97i plus wifi antenna has no mount in io shield or anywhere, and also for a sff I'd prefer the cpu 8/4 pin be on the edge near the 24 pin. Asrock 4/8 pin is in an even worse spot its right in the way, and there io shields are cheap feeling adjusting the antenna makes it bend . Msi's board layout seems super awkward 24pin at the top 4/8 pin in the middle left. The other thing being if I changed my main system id like to have the option to throw my 4770k in. I know any z97 could work for the g3258 but I've seen the annoyances of my Asrock h97 and layout and wanted to improve that when getting a z97. Also not to mention fan headers on most, not all its boards are lacking, which can be fixed with a PCI slot fan controller or volt step down things that come with fans. I wouldn't had bought the h97 if i knew the memory only ran at stock speeds up to 1600 not oc since I only had an i3. I'm just kinda annoyed at the lack of options in the budget area with good layout. That's the only reason I brought up the impact. It's layout is great 4/8 pin and 24 pin on the right edge the wifi goes through the io shield and the io shields are very nice and not chinsey as hell. Impact has extra fan headers as well as an option for a full cover water block if that's your thing ( I love water cooling) though not necessary only downside is price unless used. Maybe some of the z87s had better layouts?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Yea I know you're right about that I don't need that board 8 phase vrm isn't necessary it's overkill which isn't bad I'd take lower phase if it dropped the price. There's just little things on other boards as far as layout goes keep in mind I'm using a ncase m1. The Asus z97i plus wifi antenna has no mount in io shield or anywhere, and also for a sff I'd prefer the cpu 8/4 pin be on the edge near the 24 pin. Asrock 4/8 pin is in an even worse spot its right in the way, and there io shields are cheap feeling adjusting the antenna makes it bend . Msi's board layout seems super awkward 24pin at the top 4/8 pin in the middle left. The other thing being if I changed my main system id like to have the option to throw my 4770k in. I know any z97 could work for the g3258 but I've seen the annoyances of my Asrock h97 and layout and wanted to improve that when getting a z97. Also not to mention fan headers on most, not all its boards are lacking, which can be fixed with a PCI slot fan controller or volt step down things that come with fans. I wouldn't had bought the h97 if i knew the memory only ran at stock speeds up to 1600 not oc since I only had an i3. I'm just kinda annoyed at the lack of options in the budget area with good layout. That's the only reason I brought up the impact. It's layout is great 4/8 pin and 24 pin on the right edge the wifi goes through the io shield and the io shields are very nice and not chinsey as hell. Impact has extra fan headers as well as an option for a full cover water block if that's your thing ( I love water cooling) though not necessary only downside is price unless used. Maybe some of the z87s had better layouts?


Um.. the layout etc... isn't the problem... You can for sure find all the things you're looking for.. it's certainly out there.. but it's not gonna come at $50..

If you add up the total cost of an assembled PC.. Performance Per Dollar between g3258 and the k-series is equivalent... This is with exception of course if you live outside the US where there are no Mail-In-Rebates and they have high import duties levied.

The g3258 only makes sense if 1st, it fits your needs, 2nd, you build it CHEAPLY...

The moment you hit around $600+... the Performance to Price ratio begins to favor the Quad-Core K cpus..


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> I'm the one that mentioned the C batch stepping, it's had good results, granted not everyone with a c chip is going to have the best of luck thats completely up to the cpu gods, but from what ive seent he majority have good luck with them and they arent common.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yea, i went back and read the post and checked the link you listed.
> 
> So of those pentiums with c batches the results look good so far.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> This batch stuff is a VERY ROUGH guess at potential...
> 
> I got 4x B chips..
> 
> 4.7 ghz 1.32v
> 
> 4.7 ghz 1.34v
> 
> 4.7 ghz 1.35v
> *
> 4.4 ghz 1.34v*


I wanted to mention I got 3x B chips 2 were the same batch number and 1 was a few numbers off. 1 of the 2 same batch met the 1.25v at 4.5 ghz benchmark that's in the haswell guides I also raised the cache up to 4.4 ghz at 1.2. This chips twin couldn't even get to windows until almost 1.4v and even then would bsod immediately along with the odd batch numbered one. Also I noticed in bf4 I got a lot of choppiness until I overclocked the cache anyone else notice that?


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Um.. the layout etc... isn't the problem... You can for sure find all the things you're looking for.. it's certainly out there.. but it's not gonna come at $50..
> 
> If you add up the total cost of an assembled PC.. Performance Per Dollar between g3258 and the k-series is equivalent... This is with exception of course if you live outside the US where there are no Mail-In-Rebates and they have high import duties levied.
> 
> The g3258 only makes sense if 1st, it fits your needs, 2nd, you build it CHEAPLY...
> 
> The moment you hit around $600+... the Performance to Price ratio begins to favor the Quad-Core K cpus..


Well layout is important to me in a sff build. I'm not saying I'm going to buy the impact just that I've looked at what I think is every board. The only other board was the z87 deluxe that had centered cpu socket and 4/8 pin and 24 pin on the right side which I know all the extras aren't needed for the g3258. I just want to combine the best part of every board into one. Anyone else know of a board with the 4/8pin and 24 pin on the right side.


----------



## wermad

Frys had the Msi MPower Z87 for $50 not too long ago (rebate, SP model). Just gotta keep an eye out for these deals.

I sold that one and went with the Sniper 5 for the layout and the onboard audio (creative core 3d).

I'm still running stock since the only gaming Ive done are some classic games.


----------



## Callist0

Hoping I can tap into some of the Pentium experience here..

I just got this chip and have a Z87 board to go with it and all is just fine. I was given a GT610 for free and was wondering if it's better than the "Intel HD Graphics" that come with the Pentium chip?

I'm doing a custom case build so that may need to be altered if the GPU really helps. Its really just a media center PC and any games are streamed from my main rig via in-home streaming.

Thanks.


----------



## sepiashimmer

GT 610 is slightly better than the Intel HD graphics of Pentium G3258. NVIDIA also has better drivers for Linux.


----------



## Wirerat

Beter yea but still not doing much gaming above 720p with a 610.


----------



## sepiashimmer

I think GT 610 will struggle even for 720p. But he is building a media center.


----------



## wermad

Stock clocks (cpu, ram, & gpu's):




-G3258 PAE
-Gigabyte G1.Sniper 5 Z87
-2x MSI 280X TF IV
-Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB (2400, 2x4GB, single channel)


----------



## sepiashimmer

So you love Legacy of Kain series, I've been eagerly waiting for a new game from that series but haven't heard a single rumor. My CPU-Z is not showing anything in revision and the CPU is being shown as 4xxx.


----------



## wermad

Loved SR 1 & 2 on the PS and I'm finally going to play LoK-2. I've haven't heard anything as well other then a possible reboot. These games are hardly pushing a single gpu and the G3258.

Try cpu-z 1.70. I had issues w/ the latest one and someone did pointed out issues w/ the G3258. There should be a few older versions available to download from their main site.


----------



## sepiashimmer

I have the same version you have but I will try what you suggested.

Try Legacy of Kain: Defiance and Darksiders 2, they are very similar, Darksider 1 was a pain in the neck to install and play, it requires XBOX 360 gamepad. Don't know much about Darksiders 2 but from what I saw on YouTube it's lore seems similar to LoK.


----------



## wermad

I'm using a logitech F310. I have to put it in direct input and program the buttons via the suit for S1 but S2 works fine in X-input.

I'm a third of the way in S2 and as soon as I'm done with that one I'm going to play LoK-2 (Defiance). I've heard of Darksider and will check it out. I've yet to play Deadspace since they didn't run in 5x1 1200 Eyefinity.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Have you played Blood Omen 1 & 2?


----------



## [CyGnus]

I was expecting more guess my G3258 is nothing special









Batch L418 Revision C0 Malay Chip


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I was expecting more guess my G3258 is nothing special


I bought like 8 and didn't find anything special


----------



## russy23

i cant go higher than 4.5 @1.265. i couldnt get higher even going at 1.350, but still 4.5 is still good


----------



## offroadz

I could only get 4.3 @ 1.278 on mine don't feel so bad.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Have you played Blood Omen 1 & 2?


No, I heard those weren't that good. But if I find em cheap, I'll pick them up







.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Still testing but i managed 4.6GHz @ 1.38v and 2.0v VCCIN with 2400 c9 ram so IPC looks good what is the max voltage to run these cpu's with air? I am getting 70ºc in IBT / Aida 64 FPU stress (3h)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Still testing but i managed 4.6GHz @ 1.38v and 2.0v VCCIN with 2400 c9 ram so IPC looks good what is the max voltage to run these cpu's with air? I am getting 70ºc in IBT / Aida 64 FPU stress (2h)


people are pushing these pretty hard. 1.4v is fine. You have to keep in mind it is only a $60 cpu. I say push it as hard as temps/stability allows.


----------



## delgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Still testing but i managed 4.6GHz @ 1.38v and 2.0v VCCIN with 2400 c9 ram so IPC looks good what is the max voltage to run these cpu's with air? I am getting 70ºc in IBT / Aida 64 FPU stress (2h)


Firstly (we said this multiple times anyway) IBT means nothing with those chips (Aida is better but still no good in my opinion), the best way to check stability with those is x264 stability test (6h - not so bad, 12h - pretty good, 18h - you should be fine with normal use, 24h+ - you are probably stable, i got BSOD after 36h). 3h aida and 3h prime "stable" was crushed with 3 runs of x264ST.
Second thing is that your temps are good but as always, could be better. Remember to not go above 80 (with 70 they become more and more unstable with additional temp)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> Firstly (we said this multiple times anyway) IBT means nothing with those chips (Aida is better but still no good in my opinion), the best way to check stability with those is x264 stability test (6h - not so bad, 12h - pretty good, 18h - you should be fine with normal use, 24h+ - you are probably stable, i got BSOD after 36h). 3h aida and 3h prime "stable" was crushed with 3 runs of x264ST.
> Second thing is that your temps are good but as always, could be better. Remember to not go above 80 (with 70 they become more and more unstable with additional temp)


I use xtu bench 1st. It has suprised me at close to stable it can get. For a quik dirty test xtu BENCH is really good.

Then 5 loops of x264. I add .020v to the vcore after I know what the minimum is to pass 5 loops.

I also make sure I can run a couple minutes of Prime95 28.5. About 2 mins of blend. Just making sure no freeze ups happen. If its way off it will lock instantly.

That is how I learned to add .020v over x264.
The multiple tests work best for me.

That system worked out without needing any latter adjustments on all but one of my 8 haswell cpus I have owned.

My 4770k is finicky about 4.5ghz on my sons mobo even though it done it fine on mine. It required some extra tweaking.


----------



## delgon

Ye. But we are talking about g3258 which doesn't have AVX (thats why P95, Aida, XTU is not so effective)


----------



## wermad

Lol, I don't see reasons why to run cpu testing for 24hours. There is always someone preaching this but I don't see the need imho. Most cpu's I generally test for a few hours (ibt, prime, 3dmark cpu tests only, etc.). I then run some demanding games (such as Metro LL or C3) for ~4-8 hours straight. That's my stability testing since I only game with this rig


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> Ye. But we are talking about g3258 which doesn't have AVX (thats why P95, Aida, XTU is not so effective)


i was able to get mine stable with x264 anyway.


----------



## delgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i was able to get mine stable with x264 anyway.


Yep. And that's what i was saying







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Lol, I don't see reasons why to run cpu testing for 24hours. There is always someone preaching this but I don't see the need imho. Most cpu's I generally test for a few hours (ibt, prime, 3dmark cpu tests only, etc.). I then run some demanding games (such as Metro LL or C3) for ~4-8 hours straight. That's my stability testing since I only game with this rig


Maybe you, but some people do something like really using x264 to convert films,animations and don't want to lose it because something like instability







games usually don't use more than 70% of CPU (more cores = less usage anyway with games) so you don't need to test so much.


----------



## tp4tissue

Between.. IBT, Aida, and P95..

Small Ftt on p95 got my core the hottest..

IBT is good for testing transition stability because it cycles up and down between core / uncore

Aida's no good, because it doesn't get the core to maximum temp.. it's about 7-10 C cooler than p95 small ftt.


----------



## [CyGnus]

tp4tissue if you set Aida64 only for FPU stress you will get much more heat on the cores


----------



## abctoz

x264 works best in my experience, finds bsod fastest, p95 takes longer, aida is the worst. also adding 0.02v is a good idea, my pc will sometimes bsod during thunderstorms even with overnight x264 pass


----------



## bigpoppapump

Mine passed two hours of x264 and an hour of p95 small blend and then crashed after ten minutes of a 200+ man biolab fight in Planetside 2, so I use that to test my stability now.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigpoppapump*
> 
> Mine passed two hours of x264 and an hour of p95 small blend and then crashed after ten minutes of a 200+ man biolab fight in Planetside 2, so I use that to test my stability now.


thats why I add .020 over what passes my tests.


----------



## [CyGnus]

First bench with this G3258 24/7 clocks http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8971534 not bad i guess


----------



## Popple

What's the update on this?


----------



## delgon

IBT/LinX is useless because i can get it "stable" 4,9 with 1,36v (lol) but when i start x264 it instantly crash







In P95 blend it could crash because of RAM too, not only CPU (thats how i know now that my RAM can't even run in normal 1600







, 1 stick is broken)


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> IBT/LinX is useless because i can get it "stable" 4,9 with 1,36v (lol) but when i start x264 it instantly crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In P95 blend it could crash because of RAM too, not only CPU (thats how i know now that my RAM can't even run in normal 1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 1 stick is broken)


what bsod code do you get when it crashes?


----------



## delgon

i know that one stick is broken because i tried 2 of them separately. Screen just go wild and then is restart. i can tun it at 1333 so its not a big deal anyway (it was 1600 9-9-9-27-T1 1,65v and now i run it at 1333 7-7-6-18-T1 1,75v).
There is no BSOD.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Popple*
> 
> What's the update on this?


nothing's changed.. you still need to double check reviews if you're going with a B or H platform.


----------



## Popple

Well if you look at this post in that anandtech thread

http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=36684740&postcount=164

it kind of shakes your confidence if that is the board you are intending to get. (it is the board I'm interested in right now)


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Popple*
> 
> Well if you look at this post in that anandtech thread
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=36684740&postcount=164
> 
> it kind of shakes your confidence if that is the board you are intending to get. (it is the board I'm interested in right now)


LOL just keep it simple guys.. Black friday's coming up.. look for a Ghetto z97 or 87 board.. so much less hassle.


----------



## offroadz

AsRock H81M-ITX, its overclockable and the voltage isn't locked to 1.2 like some of the other low end boards.


----------



## Mang Keon

Very nice overclocks on this budget cpu!
Count me in!

Will read thru the thread--My rig is still unbuilt.


----------



## Winthorpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> LOL just keep it simple guys.. Black friday's coming up.. look for a Ghetto z97 or 87 board.. so much less hassle.


H87 boards won't overclock a G3258... will they?


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winthorpe*
> 
> H87 boards won't overclock a G3258... will they?


yes they will


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> yes they will


^ this,

As long as its on the latest bios h87 can oc.

My server is using h87 pro4 with a 4670k @ 4.2ghz even.

Also keep in mind the h87 will only allow 1600mhz ram at max.


----------



## Jugurnot

Hey there, anyone know how to cure a stuttering im getting in BF4? It's about 1-2 seconds long and happens often enough to not really want to play the game. I currently plat at custom ultra 1080, anti-aliasing off, all else maxed. G3258 + GTX 660. It's not caused by the gpu, as it happens with a TITAN as well. Any info or someone just confirming that im SOL is appreciated.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hey there, anyone know how to cure a stuttering im getting in BF4? It's about 1-2 seconds long and happens often enough to not really want to play the game. I currently plat at custom ultra 1080, anti-aliasing off, all else maxed. G3258 + GTX 660. It's not caused by the gpu, as it happens with a TITAN as well. Any info or someone just confirming that im SOL is appreciated.


i moved from win7 to 8.1 and bf4 work great now, no more stuttering.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> i moved from win7 to 8.1 and bf4 work great now, no more stuttering.


Possibly due to DX11.1?


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Possibly due to DX11.1?


cant say for sure, but there is an improvement in all games not like some people say like "20/30 fps boost" but its stutter free and smooth


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hey there, anyone know how to cure a stuttering im getting in BF4? It's about 1-2 seconds long and happens often enough to not really want to play the game. I currently plat at custom ultra 1080, anti-aliasing off, all else maxed. G3258 + GTX 660. It's not caused by the gpu, as it happens with a TITAN as well. Any info or someone just confirming that im SOL is appreciated.


open origin and turn off origin in game.


----------



## offroadz

Same here on Windows 8.1 running a g3258 + gtx 680 and I get not stuttering but I did on Windows 7


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> open origin and turn off origin in game.


I tried this didn't help for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> cant say for sure, but there is an improvement in all games not like some people say like "20/30 fps boost" but its stutter free and smooth


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> Same here on Windows 8.1 running a g3258 + gtx 680 and I get not stuttering but I did on Windows 7


Hmmm, might need to make the jump since all I do is game.


----------



## Wirerat

My bf4 runs fine on my g3258 r9 270 rig. No stutters. Min 45fps. Using 6bit windows 7. I run the game on high/ultra no aa


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> My bf4 runs fine on my g3258 r9 270 rig. No stutters. Min 45fps. Using 6bit windows 7. I run the game on high/ultra no aa


My 660 was able to do everything maxed out, no AA, when used with 3570k. Even with low graphics settings I cant eliminate the stutter. Maybe some power saving feature in the bios is causing it? I believe everything is on.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hmmm, might need to make the jump since all I do is game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> My 660 was able to do everything maxed out, no AA, when used with 3570k. Even with low graphics settings I cant eliminate the stutter. Maybe some power saving feature in the bios is causing it? I believe everything is on.


when i had the 4570 bf4 run with no problem then i got the 3258 and the stuttering started, i did try everything with no luck, one day i was like "sure lets try 8.1 and see if it helps" and sure it did. i did hate it a lot at the beginning but now i will never go back to 7. maybe its better at allocating resources dont know


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> My 660 was able to do everything maxed out, no AA, when used with 3570k. Even with low graphics settings I cant eliminate the stutter. Maybe some power saving feature in the bios is causing it? I believe everything is on.


Interesting, how much ram? Do you have virtual memory turned on? Let the system manage it or set atleast 8gb.

My dips down to 45fps only happens on 64mp games.

Have you tried smaller maps like 24mp?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Interesting, how much ram? Do you have virtual memory turned on? Let the system manage it or set atleast 8gb.
> 
> My dips down to 45fps only happens on 64mp games.
> 
> Have you tried smaller maps like 24mp?


8gb @ 1600. Virtual memory is on, set a little higher than what the system sets. Ill put that back to system managed and try again. Ill also try smaller games.

wait....virtual memory is the same as paging file right?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> 8gb @ 1600. Virtual memory is on, set a little higher than what the system sets. Ill put that back to system managed and try again. Ill also try smaller games.
> 
> wait....virtual memory is the same as paging file right?


pagefile yes


----------



## sc945

Has anybody tried Dragon Age III: Inquisition with this CPU? The min requirements are a 2.0 Ghz Quad-Core. I've been checking EA and Bioware's boards and they are having massive problems on all platforms regardless of dual core/quad core, XB One, PS4, etc, etc with a black screen error at startup. They originally said it was because people were using dual-core CPU's but that is obviously not true since a lot of people with Quad-Core and Octocores were having the same problem and now console gamers are reporting the problem. Additionally, I've read people who were successful with running the game on i3's (comparable in total performance to an non-overclocked Pentium K), and the general hypothesis is that the i3 has hyper-threading - 4 threads. I also have read a quote from a Bioware developer back in October that he ran it with an older Xeon that only had two threads and a 2.7 ghz clock. So it seems to me that something is fishy. I just wanted to check here to see if anybody has been successful with starting the game with the Pentium G3258, and if so how does it run if for you? Thanks.

Side-note: I plan to upgrade after the Broadwell Quad-Core K CPU releases sometime next year. I don't plan to upgrade my CPU now.


----------



## tp4tissue

Sometimes we need to step back and ask.. Why play bf4 -at all-.... it's terribad, even cod, TF 2 all way more fun..









many'o'times we're trying to solve problems that don't exist...

Some things that may help with CPU lag..

Use Timer-resolution app.. reduces dpc latency

Disable core parking.. more responsive cpu

Disable HPET in bios.. you don't need it.. disabling hpet reduces dpc latency.


----------



## IMI4tth3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> hey guys quick question.
> 
> set up a new pc for a friend of mine with the g3258 and a gigabyte GA-B85M-DS3H board. at 4.2 it wouldn't even show bios. at 4.0 and 3.9 it would freeze just booting into windows. at 3.8 it would crash on programs as simple as spotify.
> 
> he said hes not having any problems with 3.6 but that has yet to be tested. cooling is stock.
> 
> part list here here: http://pcpartpicker.com/b/F3RG3C
> 
> the voltage as far as i know was unchanged as its set to 1.195v from the factory. all that was changed was the multiplier. worst overclocking g3258? i feel like the mobo is showing its price.. didn't find any bios update info at gigabyte either.


quoting my old post in this thread from earlier.

So we ended up figuring out what the problem was for his poor overclock. Turns out the corsair cx430 was NOT able to put enough power to over clock this cpu. Quite frankly, i find that rather pathetic as there was no gpu or anything else in the system to drain power.

Only way we figured this out is because i sold him my old gtx 760 which requires a 500w or higher psu. He swapped his cx430 for a cx600 and was able to get it to 4.0 easy. he's a bit of an OC newbie so i'm gonna go over there and see what his cpu can really do.

anyways just wanted to share the experience with yall. Do you think corsair will rma the cx430 based on the fact that it couldn't even OC a g3258? its been too long since he bought it from amazon to return it to them.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> quoting my old post in this thread from earlier.
> 
> So we ended up figuring out what the problem was for his poor overclock. Turns out the corsair cx430 was NOT able to put enough power to over clock this cpu. Quite frankly, i find that rather pathetic as there was no gpu or anything else in the system to drain power.
> 
> Only way we figured this out is because i sold him my old gtx 760 which requires a 500w or higher psu. He swapped his cx430 for a cx600 and was able to get it to 4.0 easy. he's a bit of an OC newbie so i'm gonna go over there and see what his cpu can really do.
> 
> anyways just wanted to share the experience with yall. Do you think corsair will rma the cx430 based on the fact that it couldn't even OC a g3258? its been too long since he bought it from amazon to return it to them.


Its not the CX400 can't handle the OC, but the CX400 has failing parts inside when stressed most likely









I measured a 4.4ghz G3258 from the power outlet using a wattmeter a couple of months back and it is drawing less than 130w from the power outlet.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> quoting my old post in this thread from earlier.
> 
> So we ended up figuring out what the problem was for his poor overclock. Turns out the corsair cx430 was NOT able to put enough power to over clock this cpu. Quite frankly, i find that rather pathetic as there was no gpu or anything else in the system to drain power.
> 
> Only way we figured this out is because i sold him my old gtx 760 which requires a 500w or higher psu. He swapped his cx430 for a cx600 and was able to get it to 4.0 easy. he's a bit of an OC newbie so i'm gonna go over there and see what his cpu can really do.
> 
> anyways just wanted to share the experience with yall. Do you think corsair will rma the cx430 based on the fact that it couldn't even OC a g3258? its been too long since he bought it from amazon to return it to them.


that's weird...

I can push 4.7ghz and a amd 4870 (pretty power hungry) TOGETHER on a corsair vx450


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Its not the CX400 can't handle the OC, but the CX400 has failing parts inside when stressed most likely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I measured a 4.4ghz G3258 from the power outlet using a wattmeter a couple of months back and it is drawing less than 130w from the power outlet.


Yea there's something wrong with that PSU.. definitly..


----------



## IMI4tth3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Yea there's something wrong with that PSU.. definitly..


man thats just bad luck. this makes a total of 3 failed parts in his build. power supply, pcie wireless adapter, and the wd green hard drive. However now that i think about it, i wouldn't be surprised if the power supply had something to do with the wd green failure.

hopefully corsair will rma the cx430 as the other parts were already replaced by amazon.


----------



## Laporr

Dear Thread Starter,

So is it advisable that we may use this processor to play 64 Multiplayer Battlefield 4 comfortably??
Is it true that like Toms' Hardware said, this processor will stutter if we play BF4 multiplayer with it?

Thank you very much


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laporr*
> 
> Dear Thread Starter,
> 
> So is it advisable that we may use this processor to play 64 Multiplayer Battlefield 4 comfortably??
> Is it true that like Toms' Hardware said, this processor will stutter if we play BF4 multiplayer with it?
> 
> Thank you very much


I have dips to 45fps using high settings no AA 1440x900.

Thats with g3258 at 4.7ghz and r9 270. It is very playable.

Dropping down to 32mp is a bit smoother to me though.

The cpu will be at 100% on both cores with gpu usage bouncing 85-95%. So some. bottlenecking happenning.


----------



## offroadz

I've been playing 64p BF4 on Ultra with no aa with the g3258 @ 4.3 and a gtx 680 with almost constant 60 fps and gpu usage at 99%. I have no stutter what so ever.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I have dips to 45fps using high settings no AA 1440x900.
> 
> Thats with g3258 at 4.7ghz and r9 270. It is very playable.
> 
> Dropping down to 32mp is a bit smoother to me though.
> 
> The cpu will be at 100% on both cores with gpu usage bouncing 85-95%. So some. bottlenecking happenning.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> I've been playing 64p BF4 on Ultra with no aa with the g3258 @ 4.3 and a gtx 680 with almost constant 60 fps and gpu usage at 99%. I have no stutter what so ever.


Which version of windows? Nothing I do has fixed the stuttering. Tonight ill try 8.1, just for diagnostic purposes. I wont justify using 8.1 just for bf4 though. Id rather put the money towards a 4790k.


----------



## offroadz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Which version of windows? Nothing I do has fixed the stuttering. Tonight ill try 8.1, just for diagnostic purposes. I wont justify using 8.1 just for bf4 though. Id rather put the money towards a 4790k.


Yes its 8.1.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Which version of windows? Nothing I do has fixed the stuttering. Tonight ill try 8.1, just for diagnostic purposes. I wont justify using 8.1 just for bf4 though. Id rather put the money towards a 4790k.


play with 8.1 and give feedback


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> play with 8.1 and give feedback


indeed interested in it a bit aswell, even though i made the switch to 8.1 from 7 back when i still had my fx 8350 and the difference was pretty huge in some game, while non existent in other, but in the end it really improved performance for the module designed amd cpu, while this pentium has only seen 8.1 and now 10 haven't made any performance comparisons other than cinebench where the score is now 1 point lower then it was in 8,1


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> play with 8.1 and give feedback


I certainly will. I will also try and make some comparisons between other games. I will run built in benchmarks like Metro, Tomb Raider, FFXIV (if i still have it).


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Which version of windows? Nothing I do has fixed the stuttering. Tonight ill try 8.1, just for diagnostic purposes. I wont justify using 8.1 just for bf4 though. Id rather put the money towards a 4790k.


windows7 ultimate 64bit.


----------



## Themisseble

Can that dual core 4.5GHz+ chip run FC4 normally? anyone tried?


----------



## The Pook

Just bought a g3258 to replace my X4 620 as a light steam box and HTPC. Under $300 for a Z97 mobo, new 256GB SDD, and the Pentium K









Should be here Tuesday, ought to be a good bit faster at stock than my X4 at 3.7. got to find my Intel bracket for my H100i though


----------



## [CyGnus]

*Themisseble* I tried FC4 and it does not even boot the game because of the lack of cores, i think 3 are the minimum for the game to run sadly


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> *Themisseble* I tried FC4 and it does not even boot the game because of the lack of cores, i think 3 are the minimum for the game to run sadly


it more than likely an artificial limit just like COD AW had, until we got a modded .exe file, also the fact that its another ubish** title, and people have already reported it uses only core 3 the rest are at almost 0% usage


----------



## Emil1

Hi
I got G3258 and the clocked at 4,6 Mhz stabile, on air gigabyte Z97 gaming 5 boards.
and gtx680 sli

i can play Assassins creed unity on very high settings
Elite dangerous also.

// Emil1


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> *Themisseble* I tried FC4 and it does not even boot the game because of the lack of cores, i think 3 are the minimum for the game to run sadly


I just saw FC4 performance...
GTX 980
R9 290X
R9 280X/GTX 780
GTX 770/R9 270X
R7 260X/GTX 760
GTX 750Ti
GTX 660
http://a.disquscdn.com/uploads/mediaembed/images/1473/5007/original.jpg
http://a.disquscdn.com/uploads/mediaembed/images/1473/5006/original.jpg
4K even worse for nvidia
http://gamegpu.ru/action-/-fps-/-tps/far-cry-4-test-gpu.html
lol compute performance sucks on kepler


----------



## Jyve

Fc4 doesn't have a core limit like cod:aw

Its more than likely the bug that's floating around that is USB related. You get the fc4 splash agreed then it goes black and stops responding.

I've also read that this could be tied to AMD cards as well though Nvidia seems to have the same problem though to a lesser extent.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Just bought a g3258 to replace my X4 620 as a light steam box and HTPC. Under $300 for a Z97 mobo, new 256GB SDD, and the Pentium K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be here Tuesday, ought to be a good bit faster at stock than my X4 at 3.7. got to find my Intel bracket for my H100i though


Awesome!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emil1*
> 
> Hi
> I got G3258 and the clocked at 4,6 Mhz stabile, on air gigabyte Z97 gaming 5 boards.
> and gtx680 sli
> 
> i can play Assassins creed unity on very high settings
> Elite dangerous also.
> 
> // Emil1


Hi!

How well does it run for you?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> *Themisseble* I tried FC4 and it does not even boot the game because of the lack of cores, i think 3 are the minimum for the game to run sadly


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> it more than likely an artificial limit just like COD AW had, until we got a modded .exe file, also the fact that its another ubish** title, and people have already reported it uses only core 3 the rest are at almost 0% usage


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Fc4 doesn't have a core limit like cod:aw
> 
> Its more than likely the bug that's floating around that is USB related. You get the fc4 splash agreed then it goes black and stops responding.
> 
> I've also read that this could be tied to AMD cards as well though Nvidia seems to have the same problem though to a lesser extent.


Hmm that's really weird, hopefully it gets sorted soon.


----------



## Emil1

it run vell, but its a lockups 10 sec in assassin ceed every twenty minutes
a hope a patch solve it,
its a nice cpu


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emil1*
> 
> it run vell, but its a lockups 10 sec in assassin ceed every twenty minutes
> a hope a patch solve it,
> its a nice cpu


thats strange whats yur cpu clock and ram, since my single gtx 670(granted its got a hacked bios with increased voltage and power limits) runs it on ultra with fxaa locked at 30 or unlocked it dips down to 26 at times but goes up to 56fps and i got no stuttering also doesn't lock up, but the game is still pretty buggy the textures in distance annoy the hell out of me


----------



## Emil1

the cpu at 4.6 mhz 1.48 vcore 12gb ram if i sett 4.5 mhz 1.46 vcore and 8gb ram its the same in the game
yes its pretty buggy for many
i has a noctua 12 and not overklocked the gtxcards.


----------



## Emil1

i forgotten i put in 2gb more ram so i got 14 gb total
i gone to test 1 card and see if a got off the lockups


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emil1*
> 
> i forgotten i put in 2gb more ram so i got 14 gb total
> i gone to test 1 card and see if a got off the lockups


Just to let you know, when you install RAM in uneven chunks, you loose dual channel memory. So, if you can find another 4GB stick, take out that 2GB and replace it. single vs. dual is minor, but for gaming, 8gb should be more than enough, and sticking more memory may actually degrade your experience unless it is stacked evenly.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emil1*
> 
> it run vell, but its a lockups 10 sec in assassin ceed every twenty minutes
> a hope a patch solve it,
> its a nice cpu


Awesome, cool, I really need to test this game!
What's your average frame-rate and what's your minimum frame-rate?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> thats strange whats yur cpu clock and ram, since my single gtx 670(granted its got a hacked bios with increased voltage and power limits) runs it on ultra with fxaa locked at 30 or unlocked it dips down to 26 at times but goes up to 56fps and i got no stuttering also doesn't lock up, but the game is still pretty buggy the textures in distance annoy the hell out of me


Awesome!
I have this game sitting ontop of my PC and I'm close to pulling the trigger on a new GPU and a PS4.

What's your minimum frame-rate, your average frame-rate sounds to be 30fps or so right?


----------



## buttcoco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Can that dual core 4.5GHz+ chip run FC4 normally? anyone tried?


I've ran into the same problem everyone else has. My G3258 is at 4.5ghz paired with a 7970, shows the FC4 logo and thats about it. Whereas my 4690k @ 4.5ghz with 770 boots it up fine. Although it still plagued with the same problems most people are experiencing. *ie UBE problems *

Hopefully they fix this with the latest patch so I can play on both PC.


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Awesome, cool, I really need to test this game!
> What's your average frame-rate and what's your minimum frame-rate?
> Awesome!
> I have this game sitting ontop of my PC and I'm close to pulling the trigger on a new GPU and a PS4.
> 
> What's your minimum frame-rate, your average frame-rate sounds to be 30fps or so right?


If I lock it at 30 then its the minimum was 28fps but if i keep it unlocked average is more like 36 and minimum drops all the way to 26fps which is noticeable while there is no difference between 30fps and 28fps, but the game is playable either way


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> If I lock it at 30 then its the minimum was 28fps but if i keep it unlocked average is more like 36 and minimum drops all the way to 26fps which is noticeable while there is no difference between 30fps and 28fps, but the game is playable either way


Wow, that's impressive!
Thanks, I was worried if this game was going to be really demanding on the CPU.


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Wow, that's impressive!
> Thanks, I was worried if this game was going to be really demanding on the CPU.


no problem, but make sure to be offline, otherwise in online mode it will hog resources and drop fps by something like 20-30fps which is insane...


----------



## sc945

From what I've read Far Cry 4 runs the game on the thread # 3. It doesn't really use more than two threads at a time though. That is the reason why it doesn't work on the G3258. I'm not a big Far Cry fan, so that isn't a big deal for me, but I am a Dragon Age fan and would love to play inquisition, but unfortunately similar problems are arising with that game. Hopefully two-threaded support is patched into both games, because I know the G3258 can run them fine (possibly with the stuttering we see in other four-thread dependent games.)


----------



## abctoz

wow dragon age also has problems? i wanted to play that game


----------



## TopicClocker

Wow, everyone take a look at this!


----------



## TopicClocker

You mean to tell me this game uses a max of three cores? I ain't even got words.









Techspot


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> You mean to tell me this game uses a max of three cores? I ain't even got words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Techspot


Looks like my little ole' 3470 still can hang with the big boys....


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Wow, everyone take a look at this!


Thanks for the find and info, but was there ever any doubt that its an artificial limit that ubish** implemented in the game .exe(after all its the same FC3 engine and even their ACU runs pretty good on 2 cores) just like Activision did with COD AW, the difference being ubish** probably won't patch it and Activision patched it pretty quickly...


----------



## Themisseble

FC4 ... is poorly optimized. If you compare BF4 (CPU physics) vs FC4.....BF4 has better physics and runs much better on qaud + cores.... FC4 use only 2 threads

SO there is already fix for it.
FC4 is just a big disappointment


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> FC4 ... is poorly optimized. If you compare BF4 (CPU physics) vs FC4.....BF4 has better physics and runs much better on qaud + cores.... FC4 use only 2 threads
> 
> SO there is already fix for it.
> FC4 is just a big disappointment


so was fc3. It was really bad on release.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> so was fc3. It was teally bad on release.


FC4 gameplay sucks... also graphics is not that "great"+ poor performance... story (same ****).... blah 1H of playing... not worth buying.


----------



## The Pook

Got my G3258 in and got W7 installed and playing around with the bus speed ... only have a 37.05mhz OC by changing it to 101.16 but it seems stable @ 1.00v default voltage and the stock x32 multi for 3237mhz. Bumped RAM speed up to 1600mhz and so far Prime95 stable for an hour.

1.00v really the default voltage for these things? Seems really low.







either way, when I find my max bus speed I'll start cranking the multi.


----------



## sc945

Just read about an injector that allows two-threaded CPU's to run Farcry 4. Hope it will work for DA:I as well.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> FC4 ... is poorly optimized. If you compare BF4 (CPU physics) vs FC4.....BF4 has better physics and runs much better on qaud + cores.... FC4 use only 2 threads
> 
> SO there is already fix for it.
> FC4 is just a big disappointment


Hi, Themisseble, long time no see. I don't clearly remember my earlier exchange with you, all I remember is that I disagreed with you on Athlon 760K being a better choice for gaming than G3258, you seem to be right now that game developers are blocking dual cores, I'm sorry for my short sighted disagreement.

I have no regrets or remorse about buying G3258 and I'm happy and satisfied with it. I didn't choose AMD alternatives because of their price and power consumption and their performance also.


----------



## sc945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> I have no regrets or remorse about buying G3258 and I'm happy and satisfied with it. I didn't choose AMD alternatives because of their price and power consumption and their performance also.


I'm with you there. For the games I want to play (emulators, older games, and a few new releases) this processor is still the best choice for me until I can upgrade to an overclockable i5, either when Broadwell releases or just get a Devil's Canyon CPU when the price drops. As for the games that do not work, I think they will either be patched by the developer or third-parties. Just look at CoD:AW and Far Cry 4, both work on this CPU within a week of their release. This processor was always a transitional one for me though. All of my other components added up to what I wanted - for the price I wanted, besides the CPU, and I decided to just get the cheap G3258 until I can afford a more long-term CPU that can do all the things I want it to do. I'll probably build a nice cheap media-computer for a family member with my G3258 when that upgrade happens.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Thanks for replying. It's reassuring to know it runs Far Cry 4. I'll enjoy G3258 a lot longer than you though.


----------



## Lantian

holly crap FC4 runs even better on my pentium than FC3 did on my fx8350, getting 45fps average min 38fps max 57 fps, high textures with everything else on ultra and aa is off, granted the first version of dualcore.dll crashed the injector for me but v2 fixes the issue


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> holly crap FC4 runs even better on my pentium than FC3 did on my fx8350, getting 45fps average min 38fps max 57 fps, high textures with everything else on ultra and aa is off, granted the first version of dualcore.dll crashed the injector for me but v2 fixes the issue


Is this an unofficial solution? Where do you find the injector and the .dll file?


----------



## sc945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Is this an unofficial solution? Where do you find the injector and the .dll file?


edit: Didn't realize that the fix required a crack (don't have the game.)


----------



## Lantian

https://mega.co.nz/#!s0IS1QgT!WpNxdc6dSANIs6HFfsFKWzm887weHxVRcq7Sliu2cek .dll v2 and the injector https://mega.co.nz/#!U9ISlLQB!GLcDIzHPAI7CtI3fJ4eYumqEO49EulzcgaUd6d9s4Ew, dont worry it's not an virus and yes of course its unofficial(ubish** would not fix it on their own) but it works flawlessly


----------



## sepiashimmer

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lantian

sorry the injector has been removed for some reason, but to make myself clear its not a crack its injector for .dll, unfortunatly i have no other links for the injector but it can be found on torrent sites and steam forums, probably other places aswell


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> holly crap FC4 runs even better on my pentium than FC3 did on my fx8350, getting 45fps average min 38fps max 57 fps, high textures with everything else on ultra and aa is off, granted the first version of dualcore.dll crashed the injector for me but v2 fixes the issue


Cool, what's your GPU utilization at and what settings are you running?


----------



## Lantian

gpu utilization is at 99%-100% custom settings since i use high texture, everything else is on ultra, FOV is all the to the right, no aa, fur etc on


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> gpu utilization is at 99%-100% custom settings since i use high texture, everything else is on ultra, FOV is all the to the right, no aa, fur etc on


Awesome!
What about when you get frame-rate drops to 38fps or so?


----------



## Lantian

haven't checked utilization at those points was having way to much fun for the time to check everything was far more focused on how surprisingly good it runs, gonna play it more in about 20 min after that gonna let you know how it is when the fps drops it probably drops a bit, but can't say for sure yet


----------



## Lantian

update checked utilization its almost all the time at 99%, lowest i saw it drop was 95% and at this point i am certain that my pcpu is in no way a limit in this game i am far more limited by my gtx670 with a faster car perhaps i would see some limits but not sure since i can hit 60fps insome scenes without any issues average fps 47


----------



## sc945

Hey guys, I had some people in EA's forums try the Far Cry 4 injector on Dragon Age III, and they're using Core 2 Duo's and they have got the game to run. So I'm certain the G3258 will run the game as well. Will be buying it in the next few days and seeing how well it runs with my r9 280.


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sc945*
> 
> Hey guys, I had some people in EA's forums try the Far Cry 4 injector on Dragon Age III, and they're using Core 2 Duo's and they have got the game to run. So I'm certain the G3258 will run the game as well. Will be buying it in the next few days and seeing how well it runs with my r9 280.


Awesome, thought it will happen, thx for the info


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> haven't checked utilization at those points was having way to much fun for the time to check everything was far more focused on how surprisingly good it runs, gonna play it more in about 20 min after that gonna let you know how it is when the fps drops it probably drops a bit, but can't say for sure yet


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> update checked utilization its almost all the time at 99%, lowest i saw it drop was 95% and at this point i am certain that my pcpu is in no way a limit in this game i am far more limited by my gtx670 with a faster car perhaps i would see some limits but not sure since i can hit 60fps insome scenes without any issues average fps 47


Thank you, great to hear!


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Thank you, great to hear!


No problem


----------



## TUFOM

Mobo Asus B85M-G, G3258 @4.5Ghz, Antec Kuhler 650

Took me month to find these exact settings, so I thought paste them here:

VCORE 1.35V
UNCORE 1.225V
VCCIN 2.0V

Core ratio 45
Uncore ratio 40

I can't get any higher even with 1.45, 1.25, 2.2 settings. I don't know is there specific reason for this or is just limit of my cpu or mobo. Simply wont boot correctly 46x no matter what, but I am pretty happy with this. Rock solid settings above.


----------



## Darklyric

Hey what would be a good cheap board to use with one of these for overclocking? I know I can go with a h87 but I don't have anther cpu to update the bios with


----------



## bigpoppapump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Hey what would be a good cheap board to use with one of these for overclocking? I know I can go with a h87 but I don't have anther cpu to update the bios with


http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2389948

You shouldn't need a second chip. Motherboards will recognize the G3258, they just won't let you use an unlocked multiplier without updated BIOS.

MSI H81M-P33 was on sale for $25 recently, might still be. Can't speak to the quality of the board but that's insanely cheap and it doesn't have locked voltage.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigpoppapump*
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2389948
> 
> You shouldn't need a second chip. Motherboards will recognize the G3258, they just won't let you use an unlocked multiplier without updated BIOS.
> 
> MSI H81M-P33 was on sale for $25 recently, might still be. Can't speak to the quality of the board but that's insanely cheap and it doesn't have locked voltage.


Thanks its actually 17$ at newegg right now. I/m pretty new to overclocking haswell but will this give me uncore vccin voltage/multi control and is that required for average chips to hit >4.5?


----------



## 8bitjunkie

any guides or tips to undervolt my chip some more ?have my cpu @4.0ghz on 1.115v just trying to lower my watts as much as I can because I am running this guy on a pico160xt and ordering a gtx750ti and would like some overhead .right now I can't do any testing (no ram in my build ATM)

also on a side note full system load is at 68.5w ,kill a watt tested on prime95 blend test (modded xbox power brick consumes 5.5w on its own,so I subtracted that from the total)

Thanks

full system load with 1.65v ram,[email protected],one hdd,wireless card, 2 case fans


just the power brick, 5v lead is jumped only way you can mod this guy and has a constant fan.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitjunkie*
> 
> any guides or tips to undervolt my chip some more ?have my cpu @4.0ghz on 1.115v just trying to lower my watts as much as I can because I am running this guy on a pico160xt and ordering a gtx750ti and would like some overhead .right now I can't do any testing (no ram in my build ATM)
> 
> also on a side note full system load is at 68.5w ,kill a watt tested on prime95 blend test (modded xbox power brick consumes 5.5w on its own,so I subtracted that from the total)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> full system load with 1.65v ram,[email protected],one hdd,wireless card, 2 case fans
> 
> 
> just the power brick, 5v lead is jumped only way you can mod this guy and has a constant fan.


You can drop Core VID (the core voltage you set in BIOS), by 0.002v at a time until your processor becomes unstable. When it becomes unstable, just increase the VID again by one (0.002v) or two (0.004v )steps. My MSI GTX 750ti Twin Frozr only consumes 50w from the wall outlet at full GPUload just to give you an idea.


----------



## The Pook

What's the average VID on these things? I'm running 1.0v on 3.7 but will I really need .1v more for 4ghz?

I'd just try it bit Prime is running while I'm at work and curious if I can except to see it failed at 3.9 while I'm here


----------



## tp4tissue

it's your cpu limit..


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigpoppapump*
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2389948
> 
> You shouldn't need a second chip. Motherboards will recognize the G3258, they just won't let you use an unlocked multiplier without updated BIOS.
> 
> MSI H81M-P33 was on sale for $25 recently, might still be. Can't speak to the quality of the board but that's insanely cheap and it doesn't have locked voltage.


If ya'll are overclocking ... please get a board WITH vrm heatsink...


----------



## The Pook

Stock everything, 1.00v VID and 101.50 x 38 is 13h Prime95 stable. On to 40x









*edit*

40x was a no go even with 1.13v but testing now at 39x now for 3960mhz and so far so good.

guess voltage scales terribly with these things...


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitjunkie*
> 
> any guides or tips to undervolt my chip some more ?have my cpu @4.0ghz on 1.115v just trying to lower my watts as much as I can because I am running this guy on a pico160xt and ordering a gtx750ti and would like some overhead .right now I can't do any testing (no ram in my build ATM)
> 
> also on a side note full system load is at 68.5w ,kill a watt tested on prime95 blend test (modded xbox power brick consumes 5.5w on its own,so I subtracted that from the total)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> full system load with 1.65v ram,[email protected],one hdd,wireless card, 2 case fans
> 
> just the power brick, 5v lead is jumped only way you can mod this guy and has a constant fan.


You mean a PCI wireless card or USB? Nice pics btw. I've edited out the pics as they were taking too much space.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Stock everything, 1.00v VID


that's really good, actually. weird it doesn't clock.


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Stock everything, 1.00v VID and 101.50 x 38 is 13h Prime95 stable. On to 40x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit*
> 
> 40x was a no go even with 1.13v but testing now at 39x now for 3960mhz and so far so good.
> 
> guess voltage scales terribly with these things...


did you try to clock it with blck @100mhz or 101.50, if you tried the later one set it back to 100 and go from there


----------



## tp4tissue

ok some o' ya'll doing this the HARD WAY..

the g3258 is not NEW anymore.. we know how it plays..

THere is no reason to go UP in voltage from 1.0 etc..

Put it together..

Set to 1.35v,

Check hw monitor, to make sure the board you used isn't over or undervolting.

If it is over or undervolting, adjust accordingly.

Then set multipliar to 42x

Raise until crash..

@ crash..

lower multi by 1x

Test for 1 hour..

if no crash..

Start lowering the voltage..

That's it..


----------



## TopicClocker

After testing Assassin's Creed Unity the frame-rate is about 25fps minimum, and 30+fps average, however I'm experiencing some weird hitching issues every few seconds.
I was expecting worse since this game is one of the most demanding games ever released.

Has anyone else tried this game yet?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> After testing Assassin's Creed Unity the frame-rate is about 25fps minimum, and 30+fps average, however I'm experiencing some weird hitching issues every few seconds.
> I was expecting worse since this game is one of the most demanding games ever released.
> 
> Has anyone else tried this game yet?


Play offline mode


----------



## TopicClocker

It still occurs unfortunately.


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> After testing Assassin's Creed Unity the frame-rate is about 25fps minimum, and 30+fps average, however I'm experiencing some weird hitching issues every few seconds.
> I was expecting worse since this game is one of the most demanding games ever released.
> 
> Has anyone else tried this game yet?


strange im not experiencing anything like that, but i have disabled almost all the unnecessary features in bios and windows, perhaps that is why its pretty smooth, the only time i notice any issues are those moments when fps just decides to drop down to 26fps otherwise it runs smooth


----------



## [CyGnus]

I have been having a lot of fps drops with this CPU, though i did some tests and find out that part of the issue was with the page file, i have 8Gb of ram and had a 2Gb pagefile so i increased the size to 12Gb and what would you know a lot less frame drops, so its worth a try


----------



## The Pook

I still have faith in the chip. Only been playing with it between Thanksgiving stuffs and not much time to read i3/i5/i7 OCing guides but I'm getting there. coming from AMD I'm used to raise FSB, raise multi, adjust voltage as you go, and boom, yer done








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> that's really good, actually. weird it doesn't clock.


All I did was change vcore to 1.13v and triedit at 40x with everything else the same - but hung during booting Windows. I haven't played with any other settings so I'm sure I've got more headroom if I play with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> did you try to clock it with blck @100mhz or 101.50, if you tried the later one set it back to 100 and go from there


At stock settings I started cranking blck just to see how high I could go, and at completely stock settings it ran 102 x 32 just fine but I backed off 0.5 just incase.

Might back off anyway but I think I need to start playing with VRIN (vring?) voltages because I always hear people talking about them but haven't figured out what they actually do yet so I left 'em.


----------



## Lantian

these chips hate blck overclock, you will get a lot higher by raising multiplier and leaving blck at stock, blck will never let you get close to something like 4.5ghz, since the second gen core series(or something around the time) intel chips hate blck overclock unless you super lucky even so the rest of the system has a big chance o becoming unstable these are not amd chips, the best and really only way to overclock them is by multiplier


----------



## TPCbench

Anyone here tried to run Dragon Age: Inquisition ? What happened ?

From Tech Spot's performance review, the game won't run on any dual-core CPU
http://www.techspot.com/review/921-dragon-age-inquisition-benchmarks/page6.html


----------



## Lantian

As far as i have heard the same injector you use for FC4 works for dragon age inquisition, but since i dont have the game and not planning on getting it for the foreseeable future i cant say, also to be noted i case you do decide to get it don't ever put it on you ssd its DRM is constantly writing and erasing stuff from the drive, which amounts to around 45gb in 1h


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> these chips hate blck overclock, you will get a lot higher by raising multiplier and leaving blck at stock, blck will never let you get close to something like 4.5ghz, since the second gen core series(or something around the time) intel chips hate blck overclock unless you super lucky even so the rest of the system has a big chance o becoming unstable these are not amd chips, the best and really only way to overclock them is by multiplier


Thanks, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Thanks, I'll give it a shot.


should be a pretty good clocker since your vid is pretty low, interested of seeing how far can you push it


----------



## The Pook

Been trying for the past ~45 minutes trying to get it to boot to Windows @ 4Ghz and the best I've gotten was it to hang at the Windows loading screen.










Have a feeling I'm missing a setting/a setting is on auto that shouldn't but there's so many things to adjust in this BIOS I have to stop and Google something every 15 seconds to figure out what it is.


----------



## The Pook

4Ghz and 1.4v and it boots but fails Prime









I checked every voltage and played with most of them to their max safe values and still nothing.

/rage


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Looks like I just thought it needed a lot less voltage than it really does.
> 
> 1.05v through 1.10v fails to boot, 1.10v-1.15v freezes at the Windows loading screen, and 1.25v boots. Priming now but I was hoping I wouldn't need that much more voltage for 4Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit*
> 
> and it failed


Disable all power saving features c states eist etc, put llc to extreme performance, set vccin to around 1.8v manually perhaps 1.9v(when you reach around 1.3v vcore) leave the uncore at stock, and set all the voltages manually to stock values not auto, that might help


----------



## The Pook

The closest thing I have to VCCIN is "CPU VRIN External Override" which is default 1.8v and I've tried up to 2.0v, CPU Ring voltage which defaults at 1.05v and I tried up to 1.15v, and uncore multi I've tried from lower than the multi, the same as the multi, and higher than the multi.

I can take screenshots but I'm pretty sure there's something else wrong than voltages but who the **** knows.

C-States were disabled from the get-go too btw.

Thanks for the help though.


----------



## offroadz

My ring voltage had to be at 1.2v before I could get any stability, my multi was 40x and uncore was 39x.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> The closest thing I have to VCCIN is "CPU VRIN External Override" which is default 1.8v and I've tried up to 2.0v, CPU Ring voltage which defaults at 1.05v and I tried up to 1.15v, and uncore multi I've tried from lower than the multi, the same as the multi, and higher than the multi.
> 
> I can take screenshots but I'm pretty sure there's something else wrong than voltages but who the **** knows.
> 
> C-States were disabled from the get-go too btw.
> 
> Thanks for the help though.


this chips are a breeze to clock ,posting your bios settings would help (I think bios screene is F12 ),try Auto settings first


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this chips are a breeze to clock


rather OC an AMD system any day








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> My ring voltage had to be at 1.2v before I could get any stability, my multi was 40x and uncore was 39x.


bumped my ring voltage up to 1.2v and she's Priming further than before









My BIOS has all values above 1.175v for ring voltage in red so I figured that was the max safe value.

THANKS GUYZ. LUV YA. CUM OVAR FOAR A BEER AND WATCH ME OC MOAR


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ yeah ..beer will help


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> rather OC an AMD system any day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumped my ring voltage up to 1.2v and she's Priming further than before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My BIOS has all values above 1.175v for ring voltage in red so I figured that was the max safe value.
> 
> THANKS GUYZ. LUV YA. CUM OVAR FOAR A BEER AND WATCH ME OC MOAR


Double check your ram settings if you haven't yet. I've wasted a lot of time trying to fix what I thought was a cpu clock/voltage thing when my ram settings were just wacked.


----------



## The Pook

RAM is OK. Came from another build so I know it's good for at least 1900mhz but it's running @ 1600 at the moment.

Fully stable (so far at least) @ 4Ghz w/ 1.275v and 1.2v RING voltage.

Might be able to get that vcore down but haven't tried it yet, gonna let her run a bit longer. As long as I can get 4.5 under my H100i (running stock cooler now while I was test the new hardware) I'll be happy but I really want 4.8.


----------



## Lantian

very strange, have you checked the haswell oc guide for gigabyte boards here on the forums for more info in case you are missing a setting or something in bios? dont have to read trough it just look for the settings and check if you got them all set


----------



## The Pook

Pretty sure it was the ring voltage giving me issues... didn't even know it was important tbh. We don't have that setting on AMD boards









I had it set at 1.15v from the stock 1.10v and it didn't want to get past the Windows loading screen but 1.2v is ~4 hours stable and counting. Not too worried about it. Unless I got a dud chip I'm sure it'll do at least 4.4-4.5.


----------



## MiiX

G3258 and Asus Maximus VII Gene on the way!


----------



## The Pook

You'll love it







Switching platforms for the upgrade path or just a second PC?

Went from a 1090T (unlocked 960T) to a 8320 to a G3258 myself and I wish I would've went Intel from the get-go. 8320 was nice when I was encoding but other than that it was slower than the 1090T in most things.


----------



## MiiX

Upgrade path







I'm soooo excited to finally switch CPU since the release of the 1090T(Mid 2010)


----------



## drnilly007

How well will this board work with ocing g3258?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132099


----------



## 8bitjunkie

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> How well will this board work with ocing g3258?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132099


if you are about to spend $90 on a board. if you look around there are a few z97 boards this weekend for $90 bucks found this one here http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-Z97ANVS&c=CJ also would have now worrys OC'n it with this board!

also on the z97 will leave you a nice upgrade path. if you were to upgrade and will accept intels broadwell chips in the future


----------



## drnilly007

No not $90 $62 used. Also need matx but thanx for suggestion. Cheapest i found so far was a $40 Asus H81.

I only go ASUS beacuse the fan controls built in always seem to work best especially 3 pin actual speed control.


----------



## 8bitjunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> No not $90 $62 used. Also need matx but thanx for suggestion. Cheapest i found so far was a $40 Asus H81.
> 
> I only go ASUS beacuse the fan controls built in always seem to work best especially 3 pin actual speed control.


sorry did not realize the used board.


----------



## drnilly007

No problem im just unsure of the b85 chipset


----------



## 8bitjunkie

is 60 your limit ? found a decent matx h97 for 70


----------



## 8bitjunkie

also just found this one for $68 the site might have some promo codes around to take that price down a little further.I have a h97 chipset and really like it OC's no problem and like i said before could upgrade to broadwell in the future

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-H97MANV


----------



## The Pook

Budget motherboards are almost never worth it in the long run IMO. save up a bit more and buy a Z97 board.

Finally got around to taking off my Intel heatsink and moving my h100i from my X4 to my G3258 ... forgot isopropyl alcohol

let's see how well hydrogen peroxide works


----------



## drnilly007

Its just a budget system so its more about price and looks


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Budget motherboards are almost never worth it in the long run IMO. save up a bit more and buy a Z97 board.
> 
> Finally got around to taking off my Intel heatsink and moving my h100i from my X4 to my G3258 ... forgot isopropyl alcohol
> 
> let's see how well hydrogen peroxide works


I would use paper towels and q-tips alone before using hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Budget motherboards are almost never worth it in the long run IMO. save up a bit more and buy a Z97 board.
> 
> Finally got around to taking off my Intel heatsink and moving my h100i from my X4 to my G3258 ... forgot isopropyl alcohol
> 
> let's see how well hydrogen peroxide works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would use paper towels and q-tips alone before using hydrogen peroxide.
Click to expand...

Agreed, dont think any harm would come...but nothing gained either.

http://www.overclock.net/t/456274/can-i-use-hydrogen-peroxide-instaed-of-rubbing-alcohol


----------



## The Pook

Required a lot more effort but it worked fine.


----------



## 8bitjunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> No problem im just unsure of the b85 chipset


heres that h97 board if you use the promo code "GIVETHANKS" drops this down to $56.94 most definitely a great deal at that price and will be much better than that used asus board you link earlier. I would jump on this if you have the money for it.

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-H97MANV


----------



## The Pook

My X4 640 w/ L3 under water at the max I could run 24/7 scored 2347 in 3DMark11 (I know, I know, it's terrible ... but my GT 635 draws under 30w during Furmark and less than 22w 90% of the time and it's in 8800GT performance territory).



My G3258 @ 4Ghz (decided to sell my H100i and go custom loop in the future so I still have the Intel stock cooler) with the same GPU and RAM scored 2480 but I forgot to get a screenshot.

Figure it at 4.5Ghz or maybe even 4.8Ghz if I'm lucky should destroy my old X4 640 with half the cores and 1/3 - 2/3 the power draw


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laporr*
> 
> Dear Thread Starter,
> 
> So is it advisable that we may use this processor to play 64 Multiplayer Battlefield 4 comfortably??
> Is it true that like Toms' Hardware said, this processor will stutter if we play BF4 multiplayer with it?
> 
> Thank you very much


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> play with 8.1 and give feedback


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> indeed interested in it a bit aswell, even though i made the switch to 8.1 from 7 back when i still had my fx 8350 and the difference was pretty huge in some game, while non existent in other, but in the end it really improved performance for the module designed amd cpu, while this pentium has only seen 8.1 and now 10 haven't made any performance comparisons other than cinebench where the score is now 1 point lower then it was in 8,1


OK so I never got around to trying out Win 8 but I did do a fresh install of Win 7 Ultimate and it cured any issues I had. I now play BF4, 64 player multi online with a BARE min fps 30, but average an easy 45-50, and at best of times (roaming map, not really engaged in battle) 60+fps. This is done with a stock asus gtx 660 (1080mhzish), and g3258 at 4.5ghz.

I was previously having major stuttering issues, but I now believe it was due to multiple afterburner installs and mods and such for my titan that no matter what was being used my gfx cards were throttling. But its all gone now with fresh install.

If you are ok with 30 fps minimums, because of being cpu bound, I would recommend this to anyone playing BF4 on a budget. It works well with my gtx 660.


----------



## The Pook

Been browsing pages in the thread and required voltages for OCs are all over the place.

Testing at 4206mhz @ 1.265v and it seems plenty stable. Stock VID of 1.00v makes it seem like a terrible clocker but my stock VID is a "lot" lower than most chips so it should clock well, no?

(I just found my max voltage for my cooler and trying to see how high I can go, anything higher than 1.265v creeps above 80C and I don't like anything more than 75C)

Don't make sense.


----------



## offroadz

Im at 4.0GHz @ 1.155v, and for 4.3GHz I need 1.275v. My VID is 1.099v.


----------



## The Pook

Ended the 4.2 test and moved up to 4306mhz at 1.265v from yer suggestion.

fingers crossed!


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> (I just found my max voltage for my cooler and trying to see how high I can go, anything higher than 1.265v creeps above 80C and I don't like anything more than 75C)
> 
> Don't make sense.


Actually, it does make sense. Low VID chips heat like mad guys. VCore is not primarily an indicator for the amount of heat that comes out of a chip.

The only weird thing is the bad clock speed out of that chip.


----------



## The Pook

I haven't fine tuned anything.

Coming from AMD (last Intel was Q6600), low VID is always a good thing but from reading what you guys post, there's a huge range of acceptable voltages for 4.5ghz

But I bumped it down .005v and so far stable at 4306mhz 1.260v. Could do 9Ghz for all I know on 1.26v, I just know 1.265v is the most my stock cooler can handle and been working my multi up while at my max safe voltage.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> I haven't fine tuned anything.


Very good chips don't really need fine tuning before it gets icky at 4700-4800ish. Before that, side voltages don't really matter on those, they just work.
Your chip is a strange case - or the famous exception to the rule.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Very good chips don't really need fine tuning before it gets icky at 4700-4800ish.


so you're saying good chips don't need voltage adjustments and 4700-4800 is stable out the box?










I reiterated twice I was trying to find the highest clock I can get on a stock cooler without going over 80C. Not going for 4.8 until I get better cooling.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> so you're saying good chips don't need voltage adjustments and 4700-4800 is stable out the box?


Obviously they need an increment in VCore, but on Haswell there's a couple more voltages that matter a great deal when moving up the clocks








Everything besides VCore is usually the fine tuning.


----------



## The Pook

Your point being ... ?

So does every CPU since CPU-NB voltage adjustment since AM2 and NB voltage since ... long before Socket A?

Again, I'm trying to find maximum clocks at the lowest voltage. Not max clock yet.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Your point being ... ?


#2648, last sentence.


----------



## The Pook

sigh

same #2648 post, first sentence. _the one I quoted._ makes no sense.

hence my prodding.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> sigh
> 
> same #2648 post, first sentence. _the one I quoted._ makes no sense.


Tried to explain that in #2470.

In the interesting clock range, these chips scale with 50mV/100MHz. That's not fine tuning, it's a given.


----------



## The Pook

So now you're saying voltage scales linearly and CPUs clock the same with the same amount of voltage?

You're just making 0 sense. I see zero reason how you can tell anything about my CPU based off the fact I stated 1.265v is the most I can run on the stock cooler.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> So now you're saying voltage scales linearly and CPUs clock the same with the same amount of voltage?
> 
> You're just making 0 sense.


After their 'sweet spot' (much less than 50mV per 100MHz increment) until the chip hits the 'wall' (where you need significantly more than 50mV), that's exactly right. Quality of the chip is obviously higher the further up in the MHz scale those two points are. Yeah, either zero sense or it's just something else...









Also..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> so you're saying good chips don't need voltage adjustments and 4700-4800 is stable out the box?


yup, my i5 did 4800 at stock voltage.. so it's possible running some chips up there without adjusting VCore. Haswell requires (among other things) an adjustment in input voltage when moving up the clocks, but 4700 should be entirely possible as well without touching anything.


----------



## The Pook

you're arguing science.

voltage doesn't scale linearly with clock speed. sorry.





g'day


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> you're arguing science.
> 
> voltage doesn't scale linearly with clock speed. sorry.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g'day


Those graphs are nonsense for making general assumptions, sorry. That's just one chip.

It's much rarer to see it all the way up there with Haswell (and even rarer with the G3258), but having the sweet spot at 4600-4700 is not exactly unheard of.

Didn't even hit the sweet spot until after 5000 (as explained in #2476)... off your nice chart already at 1.184V or still on there?

http://abload.de/image.php?img=5000_1184_960_4_2400ardhj.png

We've come full circle now, this is what's called a low VID chip... and those are the good ones because of great scaling even though they produce a ton of heat.

g'day, mr. expert.


----------



## The Pook

troll bait got me
Quote:


> Those graphs are nonsense for making general assumptions


... how so? you said
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> So now you're saying voltage scales linearly and CPUs clock the same with the same amount of voltage?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> until the chip hits the 'wall' that's exactly right.


those graphs I posted say no and you continue to believe voltage scales linear.

fwiw a Prime95 run was supposed to show me exactly what, again? A good clocking chip?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> ... how so?


Because you can't make general assumptions with a sample size of 1.

First two sentences of #2476 answer your 2nd question.


----------



## Lantian

In my own expierince and what i read from sites like anandtech these chips do indeed scale 50mv/100mhz until you hit a wall, for my chip the wall was @4.5ghz after that i required almost 100mv/100mz and 4.7ghz is the highest i can get without pushing a lot more than 1.5v to the chip


----------



## thatsmeagain

Guys I need some opinions.

Here is my impulse build that I'm planing to buy today.
This will be mainly used for gaming not intensely, because I have another build for heavy usage.

I picked the G3258 because I'm planing to get i5-4690k in April next year, and use this one for another HTPC build.
Also, I know the H97 is unable to overclock CPUs, and I'm not planing to overclock either.
But, if it's worth it there is one Z97 mobo I have in mind. Also, I've read that this board (MSI H97I) is able to overclock the G3258.








The only reason that I'm not getting it is because of it's color scheme.

Please let me know if there are other options I should look into before placing the order.

ASRock H97M-ITX/AC: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157526
or
ASRock Z97M-ITX/AC: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157531

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Pentium G3258 3.2GHz Dual-Core Processor ($69.99 @ Newegg)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U9B SE2 37.9 CFM CPU Cooler ($54.48 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* MSI H97I AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($119.88 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Kingston Fury Black Series 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($79.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Kingston SSDNow V300 Series 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($87.18 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Video Card ($414.18 @ Best Buy)
*Case:* EVGA Hadron Mini ITX Tower Case w/500W Power Supply ($119.88 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-B9 redux-1600 PWM 37.9 CFM 92mm Fan ($18.51 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-B9 redux-1600 PWM 37.9 CFM 92mm Fan ($18.51 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM 59.1 CFM 120mm Fan ($19.60 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM 59.1 CFM 120mm Fan ($19.60 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $1026.57
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-12-01 05:36 EST-0500_


----------



## [CyGnus]

*thatsmeagain* check the Crucial MX100 256GB, check these mems: http://pcpartpicker.com/part/patriot-memory-pvl38g213c1kr , if you do not like them choose another ones but make sure they are 2x4GB or you loose dual channel and grab something faster than 1600 since prices are cheaper or close


----------



## TopicClocker

Has anyone tried Shadow of Mordor on this CPU besides the benchmark?
The benchmark runs extremely well, and so does the game, but then there's these frame-rate dips below 20fps every couple of seconds, strangely enough I've heard from other people's experiences that this game runs really well on this processor.

My performance in Planet Side 2 has deteriorated as well when I played it last night, either I encountered one of the biggest battles of all time in that game, the game's performance has changed over the past few weeks, or it's time to reinstall Windows LOL.


----------



## Lantian

well for me it didn't dip below 30 once and even then it was in the second part of the map with a lot of foliage and only when i go to combat with something like 20 enemies at the same time, but im @4,7ghz that could also make things different


----------



## 8bitjunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thatsmeagain*
> 
> Guys I need some opinions.
> 
> Here is my impulse build that I'm planing to buy today.
> This will be mainly used for gaming not intensely, because I have another build for heavy usage.
> 
> I picked the G3258 because I'm planing to get i5-4690k in April next year, and use this one for another HTPC build.
> Also, I know the H97 is unable to overclock CPUs, and I'm not planing to overclock either.
> But, if it's worth it there is one Z97 mobo I have in mind. Also, I've read that this board (MSI H97I) is able to overclock the G3258.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason that I'm not getting it is because of it's color scheme.
> 
> Please let me know if there are other options I should look into before placing the order.
> 
> ASRock H97M-ITX/AC: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157526


have that exact board ( ASRock H97M-ITX/AC) with a g3258 and it overclocks like a champ ,IMO I highly recommend
great board for cheap money!


----------



## TopicClocker

It seems reinstalling Windows has solved my performance problems, Shadow of Mordor runs great and Assassin's Creed Unity is running much better.


----------



## TopicClocker

This processor will obviously bottleneck a GTX 970, but here's some footage of Batman Arkham Origins and Metro Last Light!
I ran both games at 2560x1440p at max settings to attempt to alleviate the bottlenecking at 1080p, where the card could run these games over 60fps at times.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> This processor will obviously bottleneck a GTX 970, but here's some footage of Batman Arkham Origins and Metro Last Light!
> I ran both games at 2560x1440p at max settings to attempt to alleviate the bottlenecking at 1080p, where the card could run these games over 60fps at times.
> 
> -snip-


Thanks for this. +Rep


----------



## Xeshkar

Just looking for some 1440p Gaming results!


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Thanks for this. +Rep


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeshkar*
> 
> Just looking for some 1440p Gaming results!


Thanks! and no problem!

Here's PlanetSide 2 and Crysis at 1440p!
Ignore the frame-rate drops in Crysis, I discovered there was something wrong with my OS which was causing frame-rate drops and even freezes in games for some reason, these problems are now non-existent on Windows 8.1!

Shadow of Mordor and Assassin's Creed Unity next, both in 1080p and 1440p!


----------



## sepiashimmer

I can't believe how good Crysis 1 looks.

For some reason tropical location of Crysis 1 doesn't seem have the same effect AC 4.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> I can't believe how good Crysis 1 looks.
> 
> For some reason tropical location of Crysis 1 doesn't seem have the same effect AC 4.


Aha it really does look good, and what do you mean about not having the same effect of AC 4?


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Aha it really does look good, and what do you mean about not having the same effect of AC 4?


When ever I see or play AC4, it makes me feel sweaty and sticky. Crysis 1 doesn't have that effect.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> When ever I see or play AC4, it makes me feel sweaty and sticky. Crysis 1 doesn't have that effect.


Aha oh


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> When ever I see or play AC4, it makes me feel sweaty and sticky. Crysis 1 doesn't have that effect.


Ubisoft makes me feel that way too lol


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Ubisoft makes me feel that way too lol


So it's not just me.


----------



## MiiX

Did a fast and dirty overclock...
http://valid.x86.fr/0yrj6z
Going to stresstest it a bit.. Still on the stock cooler, have to wait till after i buy all the presents for christmas before I go hard on them watercooling


----------



## lcplDavid

I've been waiting so long to post in this thread. Topic, just so you know, you were the sole influence on this purchase for me. I saw your posts on the pcsx2 forums and became entranced in this beautiful little beast. Anyway, let's get into the good stuff!

Current happy place: [email protected] with a max temp of 64c after 1 hour of Prime95 (custom def 6k ram). I stressed for a while at 4.8 but don't remember the V(I was drunk), but max temps were 76c.
I've booted at 4.9 but cannot pass perform a stress and have yet to successfully boot at 5 (1.51 highest voltage)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Gonna clock one of these tonite fer sure # 3412B733 Costa Rica


*White Land II*

G3258 3412B733 Same batch. How bout that.
ASRock H97m Pro4 (bundle with cpu for like 84 from newegg)
DeepCool Gammaxx 400 stock fan on silent profile (Gelid Extreme)
XFX XTR 550
XFX Double D R9 280
Kingston HyperXFury (white)
NZXT Source 210
Sorry I don't have any screens currently. I have her out in my kitchen testing things out with no internet. I ran BF4 with little issues prior to getting my cooler. I would bounce it around between 4.0/4.4 depending on how much BF I wanted to play that week. I'll be done tinkering and post some screenshots/pics when I get my phone screen next week.

Now, I do have questions about adaptive mode. I cannot for the life of me figure out where the setting is located in this Bios. I assume it's a nomenclature problem and I probably already have it off, but it worries me to think about it.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcplDavid*
> 
> I've been waiting so long to post in this thread. Topic, just so you know, you were the sole influence on this purchase for me. I saw your posts on the pcsx2 forums and became entranced in this beautiful little beast. Anyway, let's get into the good stuff!
> 
> Current happy place: [email protected] with a max temp of 64c after 1 hour of Prime95 (custom def 6k ram). I stressed for a while at 4.8 but don't remember the V(I was drunk), but max temps were 76c.
> I've booted at 4.9 but cannot pass perform a stress and have yet to successfully boot at 5 (1.51 highest voltage)
> *White Land II*
> 
> G3258 3412B733 Same batch. How bout that.
> ASRock H97m Pro4 (bundle with cpu for like 84 from newegg)
> DeepCool Gammaxx 400 stock fan on silent profile (Gelid Extreme)
> XFX XTR 550
> XFX Double D R9 280
> Kingston HyperXFury (white)
> NZXT Source 210
> Sorry I don't have any screens currently. I have her out in my kitchen testing things out with no internet. I ran BF4 with little issues prior to getting my cooler. I would bounce it around between 4.0/4.4 depending on how much BF I wanted to play that week. I'll be done tinkering and post some screenshots/pics when I get my phone screen next week.
> 
> Now, I do have questions about adaptive mode. I cannot for the life of me figure out where the setting is located in this Bios. I assume it's a nomenclature problem and I probably already have it off, but it worries me to think about it.


Nice chip!

I had to enable 'Advanced' OC mode in the bios to show a bunch more options, Adaptive option was hidden. This is with an msi board so yours isn't necessarily the same.


----------



## IOWA

How much voltage does a platinum\gold chip need to reach 5GHz in your experience?


----------



## aerotracks

I've seen one with [email protected] for a full custom run in prime95 (21hrs).

Best one I got did like [email protected] for half an hour of prime.


----------



## TopicClocker

Here's Shadow of Mordor on the G3258 @4.4GHz with a GTX 970 at max settings 1080p60!


----------



## 8bitjunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Here's Shadow of Mordor on the G3258 @4.4GHz with a GTX 970 at max settings 1080p60!


thanks for doing all these benchmarks for us!

also whats your voltage at 4.4 ?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitjunkie*
> 
> thanks for doing all these benchmarks for us!
> 
> also whats your voltage at 4.4 ?


No problem!

I'm running 4.4GHz at 1.280v for now, but I think I could drop it to 1.260-1.270v.


----------



## MiiX

Going to mount my old CM212 on this and see if i can leave the 80s


----------



## [CyGnus]

Just tried the new omega drivers with this G3258 got +120pts guess its not bad from a driver update, here is my 24/7 clocks score

G3258 @ 4.5GHz / R9 280X @ 1100/1600

3DMark11: P8610 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9100033


----------



## tp4tissue

If you do the Delid, 212 will give you 70s


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> If you do the Delid, 212 will give you 70s


my g3258 is only in the 70s running x264 without delid and hyper212 with gelid xtreme tim. 4.7 1.32v.

Deliding will help if pushing more voltage for sure though.


----------



## MiiX

Not going to delid it right now, might do that later when the WC gear is fitted, got alot of cutting left to do to fit it in a Core 1000








Doing a few runs at 4.5GHz, 1.25V to see how that works out...
New to clocking Intel chips, anyone care to tell me what VID is and how to get an accurate reading from it, preferably BIOS?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> If you do the Delid, 212 will give you 70s


Sounds weird that deliding and changing from stock cooler will only drop me ~10C


----------



## tp4tissue

Small die is the problem.


----------



## 8bitjunkie

will deliding always grant you a drop in thermals?just wondering cuz i have mine stuffed in a nes case, it only ever gets to 70c on prime95 @4.0ghz.
.if i can knock some degrees of of that i would be happy. on stock cooler (new one should be here tomorrow)

you can check out my build here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1526008/buildlog-nes-3-0-htpc-nes-build


----------



## abctoz

you definitely can, particularly if u use clu, because the stock paste isn't as good and its thick sometimes. your temperatures are fine though, mine spikes to 80c during summer 40c ambient lol


----------



## Kokumotsu

Guys is there any specific tweaking I can do to my friends. G3258. Its running 4.0 at 1.21 volts on stick cooler and 6 hours prime stable. Everything is pretty much default on a MSI b85m.
And I can't run his ram at 1600. It'll only go up to 1400:/


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokumotsu*
> 
> Guys is there any specific tweaking I can do to my friends. G3258. Its running 4.0 at 1.21 volts on stick cooler and 6 hours prime stable. Everything is pretty much default on a MSI b85m.
> And I can't run his ram at 1600. It'll only go up to 1400:/


What kind of tweaking?


----------



## aerotracks

only Z-Boards support mem oc! With B/H you're stuck at default speed.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> only Z-Boards support mem oc! With B/H you're stuck at default speed.


Yup.. that's why I keep telling people to go Z..

@ 1333 vs say 1600 even, you're looking at 7-12% performance hit..

Eitherway.. since it's still a g3258.. you can make up for some of that by Pushing the cpu as hard as possible.. hopefully you're not locked to 1.2v on that board.


----------



## The Pook

Ordered my R9 280









let the bottleneck commence


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> only Z-Boards support mem oc! With B/H you're stuck at default speed.


my h87pro4 can do 1600mhz. It can do xmp profile as long as its 1600mhz.

It allows for manually tweaking all the timngs and voltage too.

That counts as some oc ing. I mean 1600mhz 7-8-7-21 isnt too bad.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> my h87pro4 can do 1600mhz. It can do xmp profile as long as its 1600mhz.
> 
> It allows for manually tweaking all the timngs and voltage too.
> 
> That counts as some oc ing. I mean 1600mhz 7-8-7-21 isnt too bad.


Does it do that with a Pentium or with an i5/i7?

The big CPUs have 1600 as stock, Pentium is locked at 1333/1400.


----------



## The Pook

Pentium isn't locked at 1333, it can do 1600 if you have an XMP for 1600.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Pentium isn't locked at 1333, it can do 1600 if you have an XMP for 1600.


On a locked B or H board?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Does it do that with a Pentium or with an i5/i7?
> 
> The big CPUs have 1600 as stock, Pentium is locked at 1333/1400.


yea it has a 4670k on the h87 pro4 (media browser server in sig). My g3258 is on a asus z87 plus. The pentium paired with the "z" board has all the ram overclocking available but the memory controller on the cpu is limiting compared to an i5/i7.


----------



## aerotracks

4670k default mem speed is 1600 - no wonder you can reach that on H87









For G3258, 1600 is overclocking, which these boards don't allow.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> 4670k default mem speed is 1600 - no wonder you can reach that on H87
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For G3258, 1600 is overclocking, which these boards don't allow.


the h87 pro4 will honer the xmp profile like a z board though. As long as its 1300 or 1600mhz. my g3258 cannot run the ram above 1600mhz when overclocked to 4.7ghz anyway though.

some low end boards dont show that xmp profile. even if it is 1600mhz.


----------



## aerotracks

How come? 1600 is nothing for these little guys. Every single one I had was able to do 2800 at CL9.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> On a locked B or H board?


why are you







ing?
Quote:


> if you have a XMP for 1600.


Yes, on most B and H boards that support the use of XMP profiles you can run 1600mhz because using XMP profiles is not _really_ overclocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> the h87 pro4 will honer the xmp profile like a z board though. As long as its 1300 or 1600mhz.


^


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> How come? 1600 is nothing for these little guys. Every single one I had was able to do 2800 at CL9.


maybe mine has weak imc. I never tried my 2400mhz sticks with it. The set I have paired with my pentium was stable at 2000mhz 9-10-9-27 when my 4770k was on that board. I tried 1866 but It was going to need more voltage to stabilize with the ram set that way.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> why are you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ing?
> Yes, on most B and H boards that support the use of XMP profiles you can run 1600mhz because using XMP profiles is not _really_ overclocking.
> ^


'cause there's no main board tab open on your screen








Being on Z (which is not visible if you are or aren't) kind of puts his problem besides the point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokumotsu*
> 
> . Everything is pretty much default on a MSI b85m.
> And I can't run his ram at 1600. It'll only go up to 1400:/


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> maybe mine has weak imc. I never tried my 2400mhz sticks with it. The set I have paired with my pentium was stable at 2000mhz 9-10-9-27 when my 4770k was on that board. I tried 1866 but It was going to need more voltage to stabilize with the ram set that way.


I've overclocked 2400C11 sticks with the pentium to 2600C10... but these sticks do badly (1.95VDIMM) because they're Hynix and 2400C11 is a cheap bin. At least they're double ranked.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=6_55_579_2600-10-13-1cziuk.png


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I've overclocked 2400C11 sticks with the pentium to 2600C10... but these sticks do badly (1.95VDIMM) because they're Hynix and 2400C11 is a cheap bin. At least they're double ranked.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=6_55_579_2600-10-13-1cziuk.png


I see the memory OC looks good. Does that g3258 need 1.35v for 4.5ghz ? I suspect that 4.5 1.35v profile was for the memory overclock,

My g3258 does 4.7ghz at 1,31v. when I push memory it needs more voltage which becomes not worth it to me.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I see the memory OC looks good. Does that g3258 need 1.35v for 4.5ghz ? I suspect that 4.5 1.35v profile was for the memory overclock,
> 
> My g3258 does 4.7ghz at 1,31v. when I push memory it needs more voltage which becomes not worth it to me.


Overclocking the memory doesn't affect VCore. This was just the 4.7 profile, with the clock taken down to 4.5 to compare times.

At 4800, it needs 1.45. Doesn't matter if I use 1333C9 or 2800C9.


----------



## Wirerat

I never gotten a kit that would do what you posted.

I have seen haswells through 101s or 124s at higher clocks when pushing memory. Sometimes s/a voltage fixes it. Sometimes not.


----------



## aerotracks

Which kit do you have?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Which kit do you have?


best one i have is one of those cheap binned hynix 2400cl11 its adata xpg v2. Thats paired to my 4790k.

Im going to buy a little better kit for my main and move the adata to pentium i think. I want to see more options in the 2400cl9 range.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> best one i have is one of those cheap binned hynix 2400cl11 its adata xpg v2. Thats paired to my 4790k.
> 
> Im going to buy a little better kit for my main and move the adata to pentium i think. I want to see more options in the 2400cl9 range.


With the 2400C11 Kit you can try 2666 [email protected], I might have a screenshot with timings somewhere.

2400C9 would be a great choice, I think the G.Skill TridentX have a pretty good reputation... usually can be taken up to 2800 9-12-12 as well.

By changing VTT/SA x101 can appear and disappear, but that's due to not having the right input/cache ratio.
Problems with VTT and SA usually result in rounding errors and "prime has to be closed because of an error"-type of messages.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> With the 2400C11 Kit you can try 2666 [email protected]
> 
> 2400C9 would be a great choice, I think the G.Skill TridentX have a pretty good reputation... usually can be taken up to 2800C9 as well.


my adatas can do 2666 11-13-13-35-1 1.68v stock timings and a touch of voltage to pass memtest.

I still run them at 1.65 2400 11-13-13-35-1t though.

I tightened timings before too but none of it seems to make enough difference to warrent adding voltage.


----------



## aerotracks

better than my Hynix Kit


----------



## tp4tissue

everytime i go past 2400, it benches WORSE..


----------



## Kokumotsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Yup.. that's why I keep telling people to go Z..
> 
> @ 1333 vs say 1600 even, you're looking at 7-12% performance hit..
> 
> Eitherway.. since it's still a g3258.. you can make up for some of that by Pushing the cpu as hard as possible.. hopefully you're not locked to 1.2v on that board.


Wow I did not know that. But the mono supports 1600. Bummer. Yeah I'm not locked to 1.2, if I remember highest I can go is 1.3
Just really wanted to know what other setting I can mess with. I know uncore but I don't know what it exactly is so I left it alone


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokumotsu*
> 
> Wow I did not know that. But the mono supports 1600. Bummer. Yeah I'm not locked to 1.2, if I remember highest I can go is 1.3
> Just really wanted to know what other setting I can mess with. I know uncore but I don't know what it exactly is so I left it alone


Uncore is the cache speed it goes by a few names. It's said on the bigger has well brothers i5-i7 that Uncore dosnt effect performance much, it still does just not a lot. However on these pentium chips with the lower cache memory size I found upping the cache/Uncore/ring that it helped smooth out games.

Wondering if anyone else has had this issue or noticed it. I've read various benchmarks showing the g3258 frame time variance higher than other chips in certian situations. Bf4 mp which is multi threaded I wanted to mess with my pentium again got a great deal on a impact vi. I oced core-45 and Uncore-43 or 44 I also messed around with diff memory settings. In certain situations I got studdering like it was taking a second to render everything in the scene I also got it in c.o.d AW. I was getting bsod 9c which is new to me out of the few haswells I've used maybe that's why the games were studdering I ended throwing my i3 4330 back in so I could just play and not tinker, but anyone run into bsod 9c and what caused it for them?


----------



## tp4tissue

For BF4, to improve performance in cpu limited situations...

Turn OFF core parking..

Turn OFF C-states..

Use -TimerResolution- to lower dpc latency
(google it, just download the trial, works fine, no expiration)

Obviously overclocking helps the most.. but the above 3 things help get rid of certain stutters.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

9c BSOD, machine_check_exception? Add VTT or Vcore. Try raising VTT before Vcore.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> 9c BSOD, machine_check_exception? Add VTT or Vcore. Try raising VTT before Vcore.


Sry to butt in,

I have this bsod allthe time. What is VTT and what would be your max recommended value. Currently cant find stability passed 4.5 @ 1.325.


----------



## Themisseble

AMD vs G3258 GW2


----------



## abctoz

By vtt do you mean the digital/analog IO voltages? I have mine set to 1.2v because i get rounding errors during prime95 blend, iirc the concensus is it is safe to stay under 1.2v but the max is something like under 1.3v, its hard to find a definitive answer.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

meant input, or vccin. a voltage with soo many names


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Sry to butt in,
> 
> I have this bsod allthe time. What is VTT and what would be your max recommended value. Currently cant find stability passed 4.5 @ 1.325.


VTT is related to RAM, but not the actual RAM Voltage. IIRC it has a max value of 1.200v. 0.750v is I think the value for Auto. I usually leave it either at Auto or 1.000v


----------



## delgon

From my experience c9 bsod means this : "some voltage is too low" unfortunatelly it can be anythin. Sometimes digi/analog IO is too high/low (thats a tricky voltage), sometimes SA voltage is not right (probably too low), is is related to vcore and cpu input voltage too. If your vccin is like 1.9 (up to 4,8ghz cpu, 1,4vcore) or 2v with more than example before than its probably too low vcore.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD vs G3258 GW2


what's the point of this.. is it comparing onboard graphics ?


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> what's the point of this.. is it comparing onboard graphics ?


OP didnt test GW2 against AMD so i found benchmark.

Why you mad? ... idc


----------



## KHJohn

http://forum.pclab.pl/topic/984625-Dwa-rdzenie-INTEL-vs-Najnowsze-gry/
i found this


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Anyone know a good overclock with start with on these chips? I just got one with the MSI PC Mate motherboard for $99 at Microcenter. Also, considering this is unlocked and has a base clock of 100, do I simply raise the voltage to ~1.3v and up the multiplier?

Thanks!


----------



## [CyGnus]

M3T4LM4N222 yes thats it try maybe 4.2GHz and go from there


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> Anyone know a good overclock with start with on these chips? I just got one with the MSI PC Mate motherboard for $99 at Microcenter. Also, considering this is unlocked and has a base clock of 100, do I simply raise the voltage to ~1.3v and up the multiplier?
> 
> Thanks!


First update bios..

Second, clear cmos..

THEN engage overclocking.

Start with 1.33v

CPU Vrin, 1.89v

Cpu Vcore, 1.33v

Cpu Ring Voltage, 1.225v

Cpu Clock ratio 46x

Uncore ratio 40x

Cpu Pll Selection, llc

Filter pll level, enable

intel turbo boost, (enhanced, or enable, which ever one turbos all cores)

*Cpu enhanced c1e, Disable
C3, Disable
C6/C7, Disable* IMPORTANT

Cpu Eist Function, Enable

Ok Now put these settings in, and report to us, your voltage behavior..

What is the RANGE of V max and minimum during INTEL Burn TEST

What is the RANGE druing Prime 95 small FTT

Find those numbers.. and report back..

make sure you're reading Vcore and not VID.. use hardware monitor look for vcore..

if your vcore looks frozen in hardware monitor, that means it's not reading the vcore, look for another voltage in the list, that is making a large change up and down when you turn Intel burn test, ON and OFF, that one is your vcore..[/quote]


----------



## Gonzo350D

Fist build, first overclock. Still have some more testing but finally made my goal of 4.5ghz @1.319v.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Try to do a print screen and paste it in paint its easier for us to see


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Try to do a print screen and paste it in paint its easier for us to see


I can see it fine.. running 1280x800 here.


----------



## Mang Keon

Hi.

4.6 on air using Cryorig C1.
I did not check the cpu temps but gpu temps were 60 celsius average.

I tried to bench Heaven while windowed so I can monitor the readings.

Are these really close to being accurate?
The gpu reading inside the Heaven bench is higher than gpuz's -around 1630MHz gpu core.
gpuz says 1539/1907

Anyways G3258 rocks! and the GTX970 too of course..I have Galax EXOC Black Ed.

dec156am.jpg 497k .jpg file


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mang Keon*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> 4.6 on air using Cryorig C1.
> I did not check the cpu temps but gpu temps were 60 celsius average.
> 
> I tried to bench Heaven while windowed so I can monitor the readings.
> 
> Are these really close to being accurate?
> The gpu reading inside the Heaven bench is higher than gpuz's -around 1630MHz gpu core.
> gpuz says 1539/1907
> 
> Anyways G3258 rocks! and the GTX970 too of course..I have Galax EXOC Black Ed.
> 
> dec156am.jpg 497k .jpg file


Hi.

GPU-Z's clock readings are right, Heaven and Valley's readings often tend to be wrong.


----------



## Mang Keon

Thank you TopicClocker!

I think my humble rig does all right.
I don't want to push it much further -


----------



## TopicClocker

*Assassin's Creed Live Updates*

Patch 4 Coming December 15

*NEWS
11.12.14*
Quote:


> We expect that Patch 4 will be released next week on Monday, December 15 across all platforms. This patch will address issues with stability and performance as well as online matchmaking and connectivity (among other fixes and improvements).
> 
> For optimal performance before and after the patch, PC players using AMD video cards should be sure to install the latest drivers.
> 
> -The Live Updates Team


I'm going to be testing Assassin's Creed Unity today, both patch 1.3.0 and patch 1.4.0 which is supposed to be released today and have fixes and improvements, alongside performance optimizations.


----------



## inedenimadam

VTT=IMC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> *Assassin's Creed Live Updates*
> 
> Patch 4 Coming December 15
> 
> *NEWS
> 11.12.14*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> We expect that Patch 4 will be released next week on Monday, December 15 across all platforms. This patch will address issues with stability and performance as well as online matchmaking and connectivity (among other fixes and improvements).
> 
> For optimal performance before and after the patch, PC players using AMD video cards should be sure to install the latest drivers.
> 
> -The Live Updates Team
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be testing Assassin's Creed Unity today, both patch 1.3.0 and patch 1.4.0 which is supposed to be released today and have fixes and improvements, alongside performance optimizations.
Click to expand...

not yet


----------



## nicholasprague

I have troubles to go higher than 3.8GHz with my brand new G3258. and 1.275V on motherboard Gigabyte Z97MX Gaming 5. I saw that others have the same issue but cannot find the solution. Any ideas? PLEAAAAAAAASE


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicholasprague*
> 
> I have troubles to go higher than 3.8GHz with my brand new G3258. and 1.275V on motherboard Gigabyte Z97MX Gaming 5. I saw that others have the same issue but cannot find the solution. Any ideas? PLEAAAAAAAASE


Read post $2555


----------



## nicholasprague

Does not work for me, still have the "boot failure detected message". There are sligtly different settings in my bios (F5 on GB Z97MX -Gaming 5), CPI PII Selection is not "llc", but LCPLL or SBPLL. With SBPLL I got black screen freeze and not the boot failure message.

CPU VRIN is the same as CPU VRIN External Override? I don't have CPU VRIN settings alone. VRIN.. loadline callibration, protection, current protection, pwm thermal protection, pwm switch rate.

FILTER PLL LEVEL does not have "enable", but auto/low/high


----------



## nicholasprague

So finally with the bunch of settings based on the post #2555, but slightly modified, I got 4,3GHz, so the barrier of 3,8GHz leading to black screen on power on is over. However still cannot go higher and the current stable configuration is:
Uncore ration 32
Core ration 43
VCORE 1,41V (1,4 unstable, blue screen)
Ring voltage 1,3V
VRIN override 1,9V

It seems that the Gigabye Z97MX Gaming 5 are having troubles with some auto settings. I broke the barrier which is not only my issue, however, still having high voltages for such frequency. Temperature around 70c during cinebench and result around 160points.

Black screen during the power on was broken probably with CPI PII Selection where I havent "llc", but LCPLL or SBPLL. When used the SBPLL, black is over.


----------



## tp4tissue

make sure ur bios is up to date.. screen shot ALL CPU settings and all sub menus related to CPU overclocking. and we may be able to iron some things out.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> First update bios..
> 
> Second, clear cmos..
> 
> THEN engage overclocking.
> 
> Start with 1.33v
> 
> CPU Vrin, 1.89v
> 
> Cpu Vcore, 1.33v
> 
> Cpu Ring Voltage, 1.225v
> 
> Cpu Clock ratio 46x
> 
> Uncore ratio 40x
> 
> Cpu Pll Selection, llc
> 
> Filter pll level, enable
> 
> intel turbo boost, (enhanced, or enable, which ever one turbos all cores)
> 
> *Cpu enhanced c1e, Disable
> C3, Disable
> C6/C7, Disable* IMPORTANT
> 
> Cpu Eist Function, Enable
> 
> Ok Now put these settings in, and report to us, your voltage behavior..
> 
> What is the RANGE of V max and minimum during INTEL Burn TEST
> 
> What is the RANGE druing Prime 95 small FTT
> 
> Find those numbers.. and report back..
> 
> make sure you're reading Vcore and not VID.. use hardware monitor look for vcore..
> 
> if your vcore looks frozen in hardware monitor, that means it's not reading the vcore, look for another voltage in the list, that is making a large change up and down when you turn Intel burn test, ON and OFF, that one is your vcore..


[/quote]

I hate to be a bother, but I think the wording in my BIOS is different for some of the settings.

Any chance I could have you relay that to me in relation to the wording in my BIOS. I've attached some pictures.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> I hate to be a bother, but I think the wording in my BIOS is different for some of the settings.
> 
> Any chance I could have you relay that to me in relation to the wording in my BIOS. I've attached some pictures.
> *
> -snipped-*


while i can't view the images because they are blocked (you should have uploaded through OCN uploader) i can help *a bit*


Uncore can also mean *Ring* or *Cache* for other manufacturers. They like to name it in other names for some reason.
Vrin could also mean *CPU Input Voltage* or *VCCIN*, default value usually 1.7v, 1.8v, or auto so take note of that.
PLL and LLC are the same throughout all manufacturers, but just look for LLC for the most part, and it is related to Vcin/CPU input voltage/VCCIN now, unlike in Ivy/Sandy Bridge.
Turbo Boost and C-states are also the same for other manufacturers and they are not located on the OC page (where you tweak multiplier, voltage, etc) most of the time.
I could be wrong in some places since I am just recalling on top of my head, but I think I am correct with what I said above.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I got you dawg.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got you dawg.


You can ignore what I said below and wait for MSI board owners to chime in.

Anyways, following what tp4tissue is saying in order:

Start with 1.33v - *CPU Core voltage*, second image
CPU Vrin, 1.89v - *VCCIN Voltage*, second image
Cpu Vcore, 1.33v - Same as number 1
Cpu Ring Voltage, 1.225v - *CPU Ring Voltage*, second image
Cpu Clock ratio 46x - *CPU Ratio*, first image, set to manual or override whatever it is listed there.
Uncore ratio 40x - *Ring Ratio*, first image, set to manual or override whatever it is listed there.
Cpu Pll Selection, llc - Not sure, I would guess CPU features or Settings
Filter pll level, enable - Not sure, _maybe_ *Filter PLL*? It could also mean CPU PLL Selection though.
intel turbo boost, (enhanced, or enable, which ever one turbos all cores) - this is probably on your the settings page
Cpu enhanced c1e, Disable - same as above
C3, Disable - same as above
C6/C7, Disable IMPORTANT - same as above
Cpu Eist Function, Enable - I think this is EIST on your first image
Don't touch anything else besides the ones mentioned above
Might as well toss this: use "Performance Mode" in Windows' Power Options under Control Panel. The settings above seems like he is making you run both cores at max multiplier at all times, without any drop in voltage when doing light stuff or nothing.


----------



## hht92

Hi guys what do you think about a good cheap mobo, ASUS H81M-PLUS for oc the G3258 or the H81M-E34
I cant find the MSI H81M-P33 is out of stock.


----------



## tp4tissue

None of my flashdrives were formatted to take bios screenshots.. so... Potato..


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hht92*
> 
> Hi guys what do you think about a good cheap mobo, ASUS H81M-PLUS for oc the G3258 or the H81M-E34
> I cant find the MSI H81M-P33 is out of stock.


Do your research and try to get a board that will give you at least 1.3volts for overclocking.. that 0.1v more than 1.2v is the difference of ~300mhz..









Still.. we all highly recommend getting the Budget Z boards, for easier overclocking AND higher memory speeds up to 2400mhz.. haswell usually takes a performance hit on speeds > 2400 for some odd reason..


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> None of my flashdrives were formatted to take bios screenshots.. so... Potato..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Im going to copy these settings, hopefully I just have something enabled/disabled that is keeping me from passing 4.5ghz.

So the only differences I had set are:

Dynamic instead of Adaptive
CPU PCI PLL was on Auto
Filter PLL was Auto
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Do your research and try to get a board that will give you at least 1.3volts for overclocking.. that 0.1v more than 1.2v is the difference of ~300mhz..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still.. we all highly recommend getting the Budget Z boards, for easier overclocking AND higher memory speeds up to 2400mhz.. *haswell usually takes a performance hit on speeds > 2400 for some odd reason..*


Would 2400mhz be recommended when using a 4790k as well? Or is the difference more prominent with the G3258?


----------



## wermad

Picked up a 4690K from TD ($180 w/ discounts and rebate). Thanks for the input fellas. I have a couple of days before my new chip arrives. I'll run a few more benchmarks with to see how it affects xfire (and trifire) vs the i5.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Im going to copy these settings, hopefully I just have something enabled/disabled that is keeping me from passing 4.5ghz.
> 
> So the only differences I had set are:
> 
> Dynamic instead of Adaptive
> CPU PCI PLL was on Auto
> Filter PLL was Auto
> Would 2400mhz be recommended when using a 4790k as well? Or is the difference more prominent with the G3258?


well it's of course possible that given the voltage you're on, ur chip will do 4.5ghz.. these chips are good for up to 1.41v as long as you're not running 24/7 loads..

so.. overall, I'd say 1.35-1.375 is quite safe if ur usage is typical.. but at those clocks, you will hit the temp wall if you do not delid or are on water..

It's not recommended to use water on the g3258, because that kills the performance to cost ratio, you might as well buy a faster cpu to begin with instead of throwing money into the g3258

So the best option is to Delid..

for the 4790, the same thing happens where >2400 sometimes causes a performance drop..


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> well it's of course possible that given the voltage you're on, ur chip will do 4.5ghz.. these chips are good for up to 1.41v as long as you're not running 24/7 loads..
> 
> so.. overall, I'd say 1.35-1.375 is quite safe if ur usage is typical.. but at those clocks, you will hit the temp wall if you do not delid or are on water..
> 
> It's not recommended to use water on the g3258, because that kills the performance to cost ratio, you might as well buy a faster cpu to begin with instead of throwing money into the g3258
> 
> So the best option is to Delid..
> 
> for the 4790, the same thing happens where >2400 sometimes causes a performance drop..


I currently run the chip 4.5ghz at 1.325 vcore. It is delidded, with CLU and gelid extreme, and cooled with an h220. I have yet to hit a temp wall even at 1.5vcore lol

I have set it to 2.3vccin, 1.5vcore, and 4.8ghz and it still wouldn't be stable with x264. Anything above 4.5 seemed to need an obscene amount of voltage to even boot windows and load programs. This made me believe I had some other issue other than voltage.

I don't really care about the chip as 4790k is incoming, I just am disappointed I couldn't hit 5.0 lol


----------



## tp4tissue

no sense getting mad over the lottery..


----------



## Jugurnot

Not mad, disappointing.









But I was mainly trying to rule out the possibilty of user error in my bios settings. I've only tuned into my Ivy chip before. Haswell was a little different.


----------



## By-Tor

My g3258 and maximus 7 hero MB came in I've not used intel since the early days of the e8500 EO processor many years ago.

My question is what is Intels max recommend voltage and temps for the g3258?

Thanks

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> None of my flashdrives were formatted to take bios screenshots.. so... Potato..


Just to be clear, i'll essentially want to set my settings just like yours? I tried to be a slacker and use the "OC Genie" feature, but believe it or not, the overclock wasn't stable. It only did like 1.25v on a 1100MHZ overclock.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> Just to be clear, i'll essentially want to set my settings just like yours? I tried to be a slacker and use the "OC Genie" feature, but believe it or not, the overclock wasn't stable. It only did like 1.25v on a 1100MHZ overclock.


well my settings may or may not be fully stable for you..

My settings are a good starting point, as each and every setting I've put in has been rigorously tested..

If your system doesn't boot with my settings.. you'll either need to INCREASE the vcore, or DECREASE the multiplier..

The memory settings for now, just make sure you put in the 1st line timings manually correctly.. if you have xmp enable it, but set the voltage manually and make sure it's 0.05v higher than the rated voltage ..

Once you've confirmed Core stability, you can come back and adjust the memory.


----------



## Jugurnot

Has anyone killed one of these chips yet?

EDIT: Should I adjust any of these settings?


----------



## abctoz

so far i think one person posted he killed his chip as in it is no longer stable at stock, but he was doing 1.6v+


----------



## bigdisu1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> None of my flashdrives were formatted to take bios screenshots.. so... Potato..


when you upgrade your bios to latest version, do you use live update 6 in windows or M-FLASH using jump drive on BIOS screen. I have seen/read success and failure stories using each method,

my MB and CPU are the same as yours and you seem to have good luck/experience with this combo. I am going from bios version 4.3 to 4.6

thanks in advance


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> My g3258 and maximus 7 hero MB came in I've not used intel since the early days of the e8500 EO processor many years ago.
> 
> My question is what is Intels max recommend voltage and temps for the g3258?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


I dont have Intel spec to give you, but word around the water cooler is 1.3 for a conservative overclock, 1.4 for an aggressive one. I run 1.35 and it gets me 4.5, and I have little fear of killing it.


----------



## tp4tissue

Motherboard + g3258 + Cpu-Cooling must cost around $120-170 tops.. Otherwise.. the performance / price ratio shifts greatly toward 4690k/4790k

This means, if you spend m0re than $170 on those 3 things.. you're MUCH better off getting the 4690k/4790k, as they will deliver more performance for your money.

Please ya'll keep this in mind when making the G3258-Leap..


----------



## [CyGnus]

1.35v is fine


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Motherboard + g3258 + Cpu-Cooling must cost around $120-170 tops.. Otherwise.. the performance / price ratio shifts greatly toward 4690k/4790k
> 
> This means, if you spend m0re than $170 on those 3 things.. you're MUCH better off getting the 4690k/4790k, as they will deliver more performance for your money.
> 
> Please ya'll keep this in mind when making the G3258-Leap..


I run 2 custom water loops right now where each costs more than my motherboard and processor together.. I will be making the jump to an i7 with Broadwell.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont have Intel spec to give you, but word around the water cooler is 1.3 for a conservative overclock, 1.4 for an aggressive one. I run 1.35 and it gets me 4.5, and I have little fear of killing it.


Very nice thanks for the info.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> 1.35v is fine


Thanks


----------



## delgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> My g3258 and maximus 7 hero MB came in I've not used intel since the early days of the e8500 EO processor many years ago.
> 
> My question is what is Intels max recommend voltage and temps for the g3258?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


You should update your bios (bot not to the newest one, its less stable) when i will get home i can give you my settings with my Hero and g3258 @ 4,2 & 4,5 & 4,7 xD


----------



## By-Tor

Sounds great.. Send which bios version your running also...

Thanks


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I have an MSI G43-B85 Gaming board and a g3258. What is the maximum 24/7 safe voltage for vccin?


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I have an MSI G43-B85 Gaming board and a g3258. What is the maximum 24/7 safe voltage for vccin?


from http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics
Quote:


> Input Voltage (aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage) The VRIN can be thought of as the entire amount of voltage drawn by the CPU and all of its components. When your Vcore is really going up, at least 1.30 probably 1.35v or above, you may need to change other settings. For one, keep your Vccin or total CPU voltage to 0.5v above Vcore. You can try 1.9 or 2.0v. 2.2 is uncharted territory, but for my personal overclock, a Vcore of 1.42 required Vccin of 2.15v for stability. Vccin is also known as Vrin. In Asus ROG boards, try tweaking the "eventual input voltage" instead. No benefits have been recorded by tweaking the "initial input voltage" setting.


i use 1.9v @ 4.5 1.35v


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I have an MSI G43-B85 Gaming board and a g3258. What is the maximum 24/7 safe voltage for vccin?
> 
> 
> 
> from http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Input Voltage (aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage) The VRIN can be thought of as the entire amount of voltage drawn by the CPU and all of its components. When your Vcore is really going up, at least 1.30 probably 1.35v or above, you may need to change other settings. For one, keep your Vccin or total CPU voltage to 0.5v above Vcore. You can try 1.9 or 2.0v. 2.2 is uncharted territory, but for my personal overclock, a Vcore of 1.42 required Vccin of 2.15v for stability. Vccin is also known as Vrin. In Asus ROG boards, try tweaking the "eventual input voltage" instead. No benefits have been recorded by tweaking the "initial input voltage" setting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i use 1.9v @ 4.5 1.35v
Click to expand...

Thanks! I totally forgot about that thread.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Thanks! I totally forgot about that thread.


glad i can help


----------



## alecuba16

My 24h stable setting now is:

[email protected], cache [email protected] and 1.9Vccin

Touching 65º with corsair H90.


----------



## MiiX

Only 65? Pfft! I pass 80 with flying colors!















4.3Ghz @ 1.25vCore @ Stock Cooler tho


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecuba16*
> 
> My 24h stable setting now is:
> 
> [email protected], cache [email protected] and 1.9Vccin
> 
> Touching 65º with corsair H90.


Is the cache safe at those volts?


----------



## Praston

My stable g3258 setting at the moment is:
Core and cache 4.4 [email protected] vcore and 1.9 input voltage. Didn't have time for more tweaking. It's around 65 C under gaming and 70-75 under prime95 with the new Raijintek Triton on low rpm.
I guess my cpu isn't the best anyway.








My mb and ram are: Z97 Asrock Extreme4, 2x4 gb corsair vengeance pro 2400 mhz


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Right now I'm at 4.5GHz, 1.295 vcore and 1.9 vccin. Is more speed worth it..that is the question.


----------



## MiiX

More speed is allways worth it!
Going to mount my CM212 on it this weekend


----------



## The Pook

Step 1) OC G3258 to 4.4Ghz
Step 2) Buy new R9 280 3GB
Step 3) Load up BF4 on 36 (32?) player map
Step 4) Rage at sub 30fps settings @ medium and no AA @ 1080p
Step 5) Rage more when game freezes and audio loops for 5-10 seconds at a time every 60 seconds or so

que es eso

Played better on my Pentium D and my 8800GS









all my other games work great, too. and no, reinstalling did jack ****.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> Just to be clear, i'll essentially want to set my settings just like yours? I tried to be a slacker and use the "OC Genie" feature, but believe it or not, the overclock wasn't stable. It only did like 1.25v on a 1100MHZ overclock.


So I have a question.

I was trying the settings in your "Potato" photos and I ended up reading your ring voltage as being set to 1.325 not 1.225, so I was setting it at that voltage and attempting to boot the system. It wouldn't post and I had to reset the CMOS.

Any chances I could of damaged anything, or does it not posting essentially mean it couldn't apply those settings? I'm currently running a burn in test just to see if everything is stable.

Thanks!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Step 1) OC G3258 to 4.4Ghz
> Step 2) Buy new R9 280 3GB
> Step 3) Load up BF4 on 36 (32?) player map
> Step 4) Rage at sub 30fps settings @ medium and no AA @ 1080p
> Step 5) Rage more when game freezes and audio loops for 5-10 seconds at a time every 60 seconds or so
> 
> que es eso
> 
> Played better on my Pentium D and my 8800GS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all my other games work great, too. and no, reinstalling did jack ****.


interesting. My g3258 at 4.7ghz with r9 270 in bf4 48 player multiplayer maps on high settings 1080p no AA has dips down to arounnd 45fps. its stays very playable and at 60fps most of the time.

You did not metion your ram? At least 8gb is important for bf4.

Are you using mantle or DX11 ? I am using mantle.


----------



## The Pook

DX11 and Mantle is about a 3FPS difference.

I went from a GT 635 to a R9 280 so I'm thinking there's some funny drivers still hanging around. Gonna play with it and report back.

All my other games work flawless though









*edit*

8GB RAM.

I went from a 7870 to a 7870 and 7850 in crossfire and it worked great, went to a GT 635 temporarily and it played the game fine at @ 30fps on all low windowed at 1024x768 but now this card is giving me stuttering issues.

BF4 isn't the least buggy game in the world but hopefully it's an easy fix


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> DX11 and Mantle is about a 3FPS difference.
> 
> I went from a GT 635 to a R9 280 so I'm thinking there's some funny drivers still hanging around. Gonna play with it and report back.
> 
> All my other games work flawless though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit*
> 
> 8GB RAM.
> 
> I went from a 7870 to a 7870 and 7850 in crossfire and it worked great, went to a GT 635 temporarily and it played the game fine at @ 30fps on all low windowed at 1024x768 but now this card is giving me stuttering issues.
> 
> BF4 isn't the least buggy game in the world but hopefully it's an easy fix


This is weird indeed...


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> So I have a question.
> 
> I was trying the settings in your "Potato" photos and I ended up reading your ring voltage as being set to 1.325 not 1.225, so I was setting it at that voltage and attempting to boot the system. It wouldn't post and I had to reset the CMOS.


safe ring voltage is 1.3v so you're probably fine, although people play safe with this voltage as there hvae been reports of people frying their chip using 1.35v+, so i certainly woudln't go over 1.3v for daily use, also overclocking the uncore doesn't give much benefit. bios not posting is quite normal if you put unstable overclock settings in, its happened many times to me


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Oddly enough on my MSI board, the OC Genie settings aren't stable. They crush under stress tests in less than 2 minutes.

OC genie sets the OC @ 4.3GHZ @ 1.25V.

Any ideas as far as what settings I should have for Core and Ring voltage if I want to achieve an OC @ 4.0GHZ?


----------



## abctoz

well every chip is different, adjust the core voltage/ input voltage until you find something stable, its a lottery so you could have a bad chip, the genie settings are just presets that msi deemed to work for most chips @ 4.3ghz.

anybody tried dragon age inquisition? i just tried running it with update 2 but it has frequent freezes, i get 25fps in intro screen, 25fps during cut scenes, ~40fps exploring, but the problem is not the fps but that it stutters too much, even a stable 25fps would be playable. fingers crossed upcoming patch solves the problem, apparently the game is pretty poorly coded.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Do I need to even adjust ring voltage? Can I keep it on auto?

So I did the following:

CPU multiplier @ 40

Ring Ratio @ Auto

VCCIN @ Auto

CPU Core Voltage @ 1.250

CPU Ring Voltage @ Auto

Turned C-state off. Was able to boot into Windows.

I didn't mess with any other settings. Is there anything else I should change before I test for stability?


----------



## Xeddicus

Anyone tried Dragon Age: Inquisition on this thing since they patched? if so: How does it run? What's your OC?


----------



## alecuba16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Is the cache safe at those volts?


Dont know but this is working since 3 month ago playing almost all days... so it is ok.

The important thing is the temperature and mine is working at max 65º with corsair h90.... playing the temperature is about 50-57º.

More voltage -> more heat -> the electronics deteriorates with heat.
65º at stock speed with stock voltage the electronics deteriorates the same as with overclock and overvolting with same temps.

This days I'm testing Vcache at 1.395v instead 1.4v


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecuba16*
> 
> Dont know but this is working since 3 month ago playing almost all days... so it is ok.
> 
> The important thing is the temperature and mine is working at max 65º with corsair h90.... playing the temperature is about 50-57º.
> 
> More voltage -> more heat -> the electronics deteriorates with heat.
> 65º at stock speed with stock voltage the electronics deteriorates the same as with overclock and overvolting with same temps.
> 
> This days I'm testing Vcache at 1.395v instead 1.4v


Well I dont think you are entirely correct about heat being the only killer of electronics. I may be wrong but im sure someone else tha knows more will chime in. Even though my g3258 max temp at 1.5+vcore is 65, I dont expect it to live very long.


----------



## inedenimadam

heat and volts both degrade, you can kill a chip with either or both.


----------



## Jugurnot

If anyone is interested, I will most likely be putting this chip through a suicide run just for kicks. After I get my 4790k of course.


----------



## By-Tor

This is my 4th day playing around with my new Maximus vii Hero and g3258 (after more than a decade with AMD) sooo many settings in the bios that it's a hobby in itself. I'm very impressed how well this little CPU runs and OC's, but with stock cooling I'm not going to push it to hard until I get it in my sig rig on water.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> This is my 4th day playing around with my new Maximus vii Hero and g3258 (after more than a decade with AMD) sooo many settings in the bios that it's a hobby in itself. I'm very impressed how well this little CPU runs and OC's, but with stock cooling I'm not going to push it to hard until I get it in my sig rig on water.


You have an upgrade path in mind? I was going to wait for broadwell i7, but its seems so far away, so much can change from now till then, i am now just grabbing a 4790k


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> You have an upgrade path in mind? I was going to wait for broadwell i7, but its seems so far away, so much can change from now till then, i am now just grabbing a 4790k


I have been wanting to move to Intel for some time and just went ahead and picked up the MB I wanted and this CPU to hold me over until Broadwell is released then I'm going to pick up a mini ITX MB and case and drop the g3258 in it for a HTPC.

The i7-4790K is $299 right now on the egg and I may have a hard time waiting... lol


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I have been wanting to move to Intel for some time and just went ahead and picked up the MB I wanted and this CPU to hold me over until Broadwell is released then I'm going to pick up a mini ITX MB and case and drop the g3258 in it for a HTPC.
> 
> The i7-4790K is $299 right now on the egg and I may have a hard time waiting... lol


Damn US prices lol. The lowest I have seen it in Canada is $324 free shipping

The release of Z97 boards was a little premature I think. I was expecting broadwell chips now... but it looks like mid 2015 unless I missed some new info from Intel. I was going to stick this chip in a tiny rig for my wife... but then that means I have to buy more parts and try to sell my z77 platform. I decided to scrap the tiny rig idea, and just get a decent atx case that the wife likes, then put all my spare parts in it. I was aiming for 2 of my own rigs and a third for her, but life has its ways and I no longer want the maintenance nor the itch to buy more pc stuff.


----------



## Lantian

be happy your in Canada in europe the cheapest one would be around 310 euro, which is roughly 380 usd


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> be happy your in Canada in europe the cheapest one would be around 310 euro, which is roughly 380 usd


I know how do you feel i gave 337€ for my 4770K and 68€ for the G3258... Portugal sucks


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeddicus*
> 
> Anyone tried Dragon Age: Inquisition on this thing since they patched? if so: How does it run? What's your OC?


I had no idea they patched the game, that's nice!

I wonder what the performance is like, because I saw a video with an i3, and they disabled two cores in the task manager for the game and it ran pretty poorly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> heat and volts both degrade, you can kill a chip with either or both.


This!


----------



## Lantian

from what i tested with latest version of DAI, i am not gonna be buy this game until i get at least i3 for it, with my system it was unplayable, practically every couple of seconds the game freezes for couple of seconds, sometimes crashes, but mostly it just stutters like hell and freezes even more


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> from what i tested with latest version of DAI, i am not gonna be buy this game until i get at least i3 for it, with my system it was unplayable, practically every couple of seconds the game freezes for couple of seconds, sometimes crashes, but mostly it just stutters like hell and freezes even more


I think I'm gonna update the OP's games which don't perform too well/unplayable games.


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I think I'm gonna update the OP's games which don't perform too well/unplayable games.


good idea


----------



## TopicClocker

There's already a few games in there but I've decided to add Dragon Age Inquisition alongside Far Cry 4.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> There's already a few games in there but I've decided to add Dragon Age Inquisition alongside Far Cry 4.


Good work you have been doing with this thread


----------



## lcplDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Step 1) OC G3258 to 4.4Ghz
> Step 2) Buy new R9 280 3GB
> Step 3) Load up BF4 on 36 (32?) player map
> Step 4) Rage at sub 30fps settings @ medium and no AA @ 1080p
> Step 5) Rage more when game freezes and audio loops for 5-10 seconds at a time every 60 seconds or so


I had this problem on dx on win7. For some reason, win8.1 ran dx or mantle perfectly fine at 4.0, but win7 refuses to operate for me on anything other than mantle. That being said, 4.4 has been far more than enough for me. Hopefully more tweaking gets you to a place where you're happy.


----------



## The Pook

Rolled back to the previous driver and had the same issue, and then reinstalled the current driver and all was fixed.

who knows


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Rolled back to the previous driver and had the same issue, and then reinstalled the current driver and all was fixed.
> 
> who knows


AMD graphics drivers can definitely give you a headache.
I run two r9-280x's with my g3258


----------



## [CyGnus]

Mr.N00bLaR and the Little Pentium drive them ok? Do you have 3dmark with single and CFX?


----------



## alecuba16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Well I dont think you are entirely correct about heat being the only killer of electronics. I may be wrong but im sure someone else tha knows more will chime in. Even though my g3258 max temp at 1.5+vcore is 65, I dont expect it to live very long.


I have developed circuits for wireless sensors in my work, so I know a bit of this topic, as i said heat kills electronic components because the degradation of the materials, voltage not atleast this low levels you need lot of voltage for have a short circuit on 22nm I think that atleast 5v to have a arc flash.

So in this case there is no arc flash inside the circuit and if you have it as cool as a temperature with stock cooler there is no problem.

Anyway we can't see if there is hot spots that means lot of heat (maybe +100º) in a point of the cpu circuit.

but the global max temperature is about 65º in my case

Heat kills the electronics voltage not (atleast if there is no arc flash)


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Mr.N00bLaR and the Little Pentium drive them ok? Do you have 3dmark with single and CFX?


I don't play many new titles but so far im happy with the performance. I can run some 3dmark later on today. Im at 4.5GHz and ddr 1400 (motherboard limitation).

I should note this is what I decided to keep after liquidation of my mining farm, not purpose built.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Mr.N00bLaR if you could do that i would appreciated, thanks


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecuba16*
> 
> I have developed circuits for wireless sensors in my work, so I know a bit of this topic, as i said heat kills electronic components because the degradation of the materials, voltage not atleast this low levels you need lot of voltage for have a short circuit on 22nm I think that atleast 5v to have a arc flash.
> 
> So in this case there is no arc flash inside the circuit and if you have it as cool as a temperature with stock cooler there is no problem.
> 
> Anyway we can't see if there is hot spots that means lot of heat (maybe +100º) in a point of the cpu circuit.
> 
> but the global max temperature is about 65º in my case
> 
> Heat kills the electronics voltage not (atleast if there is no arc flash)


How are you able to compare these wireless circuits with processors? I think you are wrong on this one, as others have already stated.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Good work you have been doing with this thread


Thanks!


----------



## MiiX

Should I overclock cache? This is the first time I overclock an Intel CPU :d

Currently running stock cooler, gonna try slap a CM 212 on it in a few minutes, as long as i find the brackets etc


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcplDavid*
> 
> I had this problem on dx on win7. For some reason, win8.1 ran dx or mantle perfectly fine at 4.0, but win7 refuses to operate for me on anything other than mantle. That being said, 4.4 has been far more than enough for me. Hopefully more tweaking gets you to a place where you're happy.


Why would anyone buy pentium g3258 for BF4 MP Mantle?...


----------



## sc945

So I finally decided to start overclocking the CPU myself. I'm pretty new to overclocking, and this is my first CPU that I've overclocked really. Up until now I've used the auto-overclocking function of my motherboard, but I realized they highly overrated what the core voltage needed to be. I had the CPU at 4.2 GHZ using the auto-overclocking feature and they wanted the core voltage to be 1.27. So then I tried using their 4.4 ghz setting, and they wanted the core voltage to be 1.43, which I've read is way too high. So then I just overrided it to 1.33 v in the BIOS, and the CPU is running fine. I've even had it running at 100% for about 30 minutes, no shut-downs, and the highest temp was 65c at that max load, something like 40c idle. So I'm going to try to get it up to 4.5 or 4.6 Ghz now. I am only using the stock cooler though. So I don't know how well that will work. So far my temps have been great though. 55C at 4.2 ghz, and 65c at 4.4 ghz @ 100% CPU load and 20 minutes. I am going to try to just see how high I can go until I have stability issues at 1.33v. Is that the right way I should go about it? I want my temp to be something like 75c, and I'll stop after that. Other than core voltage and temperature, is there anything else I should consider? By the way, my motherboard is an Asrock Z97 Anniversary Edition.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/intel/z97%20anniversary/


----------



## Xeddicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sc945*
> 
> So I finally decided to start overclocking the CPU myself. I'm pretty new to overclocking, and this is my first CPU that I've overclocked really. Up until now I've used the auto-overclocking function of my motherboard, but I realized they highly overrated what the core voltage needed to be. I had the CPU at 4.2 GHZ using the auto-overclocking feature and they wanted the core voltage to be 1.27. So then I tried using their 4.4 ghz setting, and they wanted the core voltage to be 1.43, which I've read is way too high. So then I just overrided it to 1.33 v in the BIOS, and the CPU is running fine. I've even had it running at 100% for about 30 minutes, no shut-downs, and the highest temp was 65c at that max load, something like 40c idle. So I'm going to try to get it up to 4.5 or 4.6 Ghz now. I am only using the stock cooler though. So I don't know how well that will work. So far my temps have been great though. 55C at 4.2 ghz, and 65c at 4.4 ghz @ 100% CPU load and 20 minutes. I am going to try to just see how high I can go until I have stability issues at 1.33v. Is that the right way I should go about it? I want my temp to be something like 75c, and I'll stop after that. Other than core voltage and temperature, is there anything else I should consider? By the way, my motherboard is an Asrock Z97 Anniversary Edition.
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/intel/z97%20anniversary/


I just wanted to say thanks for this post, I've been looking for real world information about overclocking on the ASRock Z97 Anniversary motherboard for a month and yours is the first one I've come across. Please keep us (me) updated on your results!

And you could technically get into more settings to OC to perfection, but that method sounds fine, yeah.

Oh and on DA:I/Far Cry 4: I think Farycry 4 runs fine with the injector for it on the G3258. DA:I runs OK on my Athlon II X3 425, so hoping it's OK+ on the G3258, but suppose minus 1 core may be an issue.


----------



## sc945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeddicus*
> 
> Oh and on DA:I/Far Cry 4: I think Farycry 4 runs fine with the injector for it on the G3258. DA:I runs OK on my Athlon II X3 425, so hoping it's OK+ on the G3258, but suppose minus 1 core may be an issue.


Dragon Age Inquisition doesn't run that great. I get 40-50 fps on low with my 280x and 30 fps on medium/high, but unfortunately every 5-10 seconds my game stutters and freezes for (1-5 secs.) This is when it reaches 100% load on both cores. I think the game wants more threads for that. If it weren't for the stuttering the game would run great, even at medium-high. But unfortunately it is unplayable otherwise. I've been playing the game on my old laptop which has a 4 threaded 2 core i5 (460m), on low setings 20-30 fps, but I would love to play it on my desktop without the stuttering. It just looks beautiful and it runs well except when the freezes happen. Hopefully with more patches the drops and stuttering are fixed, because I've read that people with 4+ cores are having similar frame-rate problems caused by the games failure to properly render draw distances. I've read topics about people with six cores having their CPU run at 100% on all cores, and the game stuttering much like it does on the g3258. So far, that seems to be the only game that is unplayable on this CPU.


----------



## Themisseble

You need to wait for AMD guys... AMD can force INTEL to release i3 K model... that should be great.


----------



## sc945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> You need to wait for AMD guys... AMD can force INTEL to release i3 K model... that should be great.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> You need to wait for AMD guys... AMD can force INTEL to release i3 K model... that should be great.


I think Intel would be afraid that if they unlocked i3's then it would compete with their i5's. But I'm sure there are plenty of people who would rather have four real cores than four threads. Just look at how well i7's do with hyper-threading in multi-threaded games. Also plenty of people would want i5's just because they need to do tasks like video-editing/streaming that would benefit from real cores. Right now I plan to upgrade to a broadwell i5 next year, but if Intel announced an i3k similar in price to the current i3's (on LGA 1150) I'd definitely get one of those instead.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sc945*
> 
> I think Intel would be afraid that if they unlocked i3's then it would compete with their i5's. But I'm sure there are plenty of people who would rather have four real cores than four threads. Just look at how well i7's do with hyper-threading in multi-threaded games. Also plenty of people would want i5's just because they need to do tasks like video-editing/streaming that would benefit from real cores. Right now I plan to upgrade to a broadwell i5 next year, but if Intel announced an i3k similar in price to the current i3's (on LGA 1150) I'd definitely get one of those instead.


yes but pentium g3258 is little to weak (only 2 threads) and it is not that great for budget build... while i3 K should be great for budget builders.

I would really want to see i3 3.0Ghz vs pentium g3258 4.5Ghz on DX12 or Mantle


----------



## Xeddicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sc945*
> 
> Dragon Age Inquisition doesn't run that great. I get 40-50 fps on low with my 280x and 30 fps on medium/high, but unfortunately every 5-10 seconds my game stutters and freezes for (1-5 secs.) This is when it reaches 100% load on both cores. I think the game wants more threads for that. If it weren't for the stuttering the game would run great, even at medium-high. But unfortunately it is unplayable otherwise. I've been playing the game on my old laptop which has a 4 threaded 2 core i5 (460m), on low setings 20-30 fps, but I would love to play it on my desktop without the stuttering. It just looks beautiful and it runs well except when the freezes happen. Hopefully with more patches the drops and stuttering are fixed, because I've read that people with 4+ cores are having similar frame-rate problems caused by the games failure to properly render draw distances. I've read topics about people with six cores having their CPU run at 100% on all cores, and the game stuttering much like it does on the g3258. So far, that seems to be the only game that is unplayable on this CPU.


Well, shucks. Sounds like what I get now on my Athlon 425. It's still playable with the pausing (at least to me), so hopefully they're reduced/it looks nicer/higher FPS while not pausing once I get this thing up and running in 4 days. So BioWare has 3 days to patch to optimize their game! I'll report back after just to have another data point.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

@[CyGnus]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Mr.N00bLaR if you could do that i would appreciated, thanks


Fire Strike

Crossfire:

Run 1 (8762):
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5134920

Run 2 (8721):
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5134973

Run 3 (8720):
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5135026

Single GPU:

Run 1 (6582):
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5135083

Run 2(5925):
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5135083

Run 3(5944):
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5135169

Run 4(5946):
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5135205

Not sure what happened with that first run but it didn't seem to happen again.


----------



## lcplDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Why would anyone buy pentium g3258 for BF4 MP Mantle?...


I didn't purchase the g3258 for BF4, I just wanted to jump back into BF and had a friend with BF4. Again, for clarity: on Windows 7 I can ONLY run BF4 using Mantle. In Windows 8.1, I could choose freely between the 2 with only a few frames difference and the game was consistently enjoyable (and this was on a 4.0 OC). I purchased the g3258 for emulation of ps2/gcn primarily, an area where the cpu obviously excels.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Mr.N00bLaR thanks, so it seems the little Pentium is quite capable of CFX


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Mr.N00bLaR thanks, so it seems the little Pentium is quite capable of CFX


Its not twice as fast but 6k to 8.7k is definitely an improvement.


----------



## alecuba16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> How are you able to compare these wireless circuits with processors? I think you are wrong on this one, as others have already stated.


They have the same, processor (arm v3) and heat, but little scale, so yes it is comparable. Think before make a reply.

They produce up to 70Cº in hot environment and the max working temperature are about 85º because external capacitors and so on.

I don't know if you have some knowledge about semiconductors, but don't tell that I'm wrong.

Moreover a semiconductor has a intrinsic characteristic that more heat it has , more energy and more conductive it is , YES you read well , MORE CONDUCTIVE, it is the principle of the diodes P&N as more heat more energy, the electrons are vibrating faster and conduces better the electricity. As it has more heat some electrons that were in lower layers almost jump to the "free-donor" layer and thus this it conduces better.

On other side because this effect with the ohms law's you get more heat and it enters in a cycle of more heat more conductivity that generates more heat and so on until it burns.

This is a semiconductor characteristic, read a little bit.

But a drawback of this effect, as there is more vibrating electrons the behavior of the signals are more unstable, so you get a unstable overclock, yes. This is because of heat it introduces a lot of noise in the flank signals and there is many errors to detect the 1 and 0's.

But inside the cpu there is many things that semiconductors , there is metal based lines and so on, so in this cases the heat produces a resistive effect as opposite effect of the semiconductor.

So in the cpu you have a mix of both.

PD: Next week I think, a totally time of 4 month overclocked at 4.7GHZ 1.46vcore 4.5GHZ 1.41vcache without any problem or overheat and stable with linkpack (intel burn test) and prime 95 same time, produciing max temperature of 65º.

I get used to play WOT that puts 1 cpu at limit all the time, the working temperature is between 47 and 57º on 23º room.


----------



## sc945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeddicus*
> 
> Well, shucks. Sounds like what I get now on my Athlon 425. It's still playable with the pausing (at least to me), so hopefully they're reduced/it looks nicer/higher FPS while not pausing once I get this thing up and running in 4 days. So BioWare has 3 days to patch to optimize their game! I'll report back after just to have another data point.


We aren't the only ones with this problem though. Even quad-cores have the issue. It has to do with patch 2. I think the game will become playable in the future, hopefully at a consistent 30 fps with few stutters. The moments of 40-50 fps on low and 25-35 fps on medium-high give me some hope.

http://answers.ea.com/t5/Dragon-Age-Inquisition/Absolutely-Terrible-Performance/m-p/4142032#U4142032


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecuba16*
> 
> They have the same, processor (arm v3) and heat, but little scale, so yes it is comparable. Think before make a reply.
> 
> They produce up to 70Cº in hot environment and the max working temperature are about 85º because external capacitors and so on.
> 
> I don't know if you have some knowledge about semiconductors, but don't tell that I'm wrong.
> 
> Moreover a semiconductor has a intrinsic characteristic that more heat it has , more energy and more conductive it is , YES you read well , MORE CONDUCTIVE, it is the principle of the diodes P&N as more heat more energy, the electrons are vibrating faster and conduces better the electricity. As it has more heat some electrons that were in lower layers almost jump to the "free-donor" layer and thus this it conduces better.
> 
> On other side because this effect with the ohms law's you get more heat and it enters in a cycle of more heat more conductivity that generates more heat and so on until it burns.
> 
> This is a semiconductor characteristic, read a little bit.
> 
> But a drawback of this effect, as there is more vibrating electrons the behavior of the signals are more unstable, so you get a unstable overclock, yes. This is because of heat it introduces a lot of noise in the flank signals and there is many errors to detect the 1 and 0's.
> 
> But inside the cpu there is many things that semiconductors , there is metal based lines and so on, so in this cases the heat produces a resistive effect as opposite effect of the semiconductor.
> 
> So in the cpu you have a mix of both.
> 
> PD: Next week I think, a totally time of 4 month overclocked at 4.7GHZ 1.46vcore 4.5GHZ 1.41vcache without any problem or overheat and stable with linkpack (intel burn test) and prime 95 same time, produciing max temperature of 65º.
> 
> I get used to play WOT that puts 1 cpu at limit all the time, the working temperature is between 47 and 57º on 23º room.


I asked the question because I DON'T know. But what I DO know is that the people on this forum all say volts WILL kill a chip even if your temps are in check.

But that is all I can say. And its your chip so do what you want. I only wanted to raise a little awareness.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sc945*
> 
> Dragon Age Inquisition doesn't run that great. I get 40-50 fps on low with my 280x and 30 fps on medium/high, but unfortunately every 5-10 seconds my game stutters and freezes for (1-5 secs.) This is when it reaches 100% load on both cores. I think the game wants more threads for that. If it weren't for the stuttering the game would run great, even at medium-high. But unfortunately it is unplayable otherwise. I've been playing the game on my old laptop which has a 4 threaded 2 core i5 (460m), on low setings 20-30 fps, but I would love to play it on my desktop without the stuttering. It just looks beautiful and it runs well except when the freezes happen. Hopefully with more patches the drops and stuttering are fixed, because I've read that people with 4+ cores are having similar frame-rate problems caused by the games failure to properly render draw distances. I've read topics about people with six cores having their CPU run at 100% on all cores, and the game stuttering much like it does on the g3258. So far, that seems to be the only game that is unplayable on this CPU.


Are you running Mantle or DX11? Mantle sucks hard for a lot of people. Stuttering, etc. Game runs great in DX11 though for me with a mix of High and Extra High. With Vsync\Borderless Window I only get 40-50% GPU usage and 50-60% CPU usage. Try playing it offline as well. Though I'm guessing you really need an i3 Ivy/Haswell as a minimum and any i5 to really get a smooth experience. Game also ran great on my i5 760 at 3.2-4Ghz.


----------



## sc945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Are you running Mantle or DX11? Mantle sucks hard for a lot of people. Stuttering, etc. Game runs great in DX11 though for me with a mix of High and Extra High. With Vsync\Borderless Window I only get 40-50% GPU usage and 50-60% CPU usage. Try playing it offline as well. Though I'm guessing you really need an i3 Ivy/Haswell as a minimum and any i5 to really get a smooth experience. Game also ran great on my i5 760 at 3.2-4Ghz.


I had tried both. DQ 11 runs better, but I still get the stuttering and freezing, and now I've noticed crashes to desktop (with no error message.) Are you getting that performance on a G3258 or something else? A lot of people with i3's have very smooth experiences (45 fps medium/high), and a lot of people with i5's (and i3's, AMD CPUS, etc) have not been getting smooth experiences (stuttering and freezing I described.) So far the only CPU line that seem to be entirely immune to the problems I've described are i7's with their 8 threads.


----------



## alecuba16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I asked the question because I DON'T know. But what I DO know is that the people on this forum all say volts WILL kill a chip even if your temps are in check.
> 
> But that is all I can say. And its your chip so do what you want. I only wanted to raise a little awareness.


Wait! so you don't know nothing and you are making and opinion without knowledge?

I'm laughing now about you....

Please save your opinions for a people that know less than you and fool him if you want, but not me.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecuba16*
> 
> Wait! so you don't know nothing and you are making and opinion without knowledge?
> 
> I'm laughing now about you....
> 
> Please save your opinions for a people that know less than you and fool him if you want, but not me.


He right though. Volts can kill or degrade even if temps are fine.

*BUT* this thread is a about a $70 cpu so it is not of much concern imo.


----------



## mr sadistics

check this

g3258 @ 4.7 ghz
r9 290 stock

on metal gear gear solid ground zero

on ultra spec. 1080p im think i got bottleneck

sorry for my english


----------



## By-Tor

Just made the jump to intel with a maximus vii hero and this chip and will be plugging it into my sig rig soon and I wonder how bad of a bottle neck it may cause for my pair of 7950's?

PS: Only bought this chip to hold me over until Broadwell releases..


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> He right though. Volts can kill or degrade even if temps are fine.
> 
> *BUT* this thread is a about a $70 cpu so it is not of much concern imo.


Thank you wirerat









Alecuba,
I wasnt trying to fool you, thats not what goes on here. Im here to learn and help, like most others as well.


----------



## alecuba16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> He right though. Volts can kill or degrade even if temps are fine.
> 
> *BUT* this thread is a about a $70 cpu so it is not of much concern imo.


Any theoretical Proof? Maybe some wikipedia quote?

As I have been writting, there is a quote about the point that I talked about heat and conductivity in the case of semiconductors (our cpu's):

http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/phy00/phy00527.htm

Read a little bit to understand the topic.

*This makes the conductor have less conductivity when temperature is higher.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Thank you wirerat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecuba,
> I wasnt trying to fool you, thats not what goes on here. Im here to learn and help, like most others as well.


Mine too, but don't make a fact from a personal idea, because it isn't.


----------



## alecuba16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> He right though. Volts can kill or degrade even if temps are fine.
> 
> *BUT* this thread is a about a $70 cpu so it is not of much concern imo.


Any theoretical Proof? Maybe some wikipedia quote?

As I have been writting, there is a quote about the point that I talked about heat and conductivity in the case of semiconductors (our cpu's):

http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/phy00/phy00527.htm

Read a little bit to understand the topic.

*This makes the conductor have less conductivity when temperature is higher.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Thank you wirerat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecuba,
> I wasnt trying to fool you, thats not what goes on here. Im here to learn and help, like most others as well.


Mine too, but don't make a fact from a personal idea, because it isn't.


----------



## alecuba16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> He right though. Volts can kill or degrade even if temps are fine.
> 
> *BUT* this thread is a about a $70 cpu so it is not of much concern imo.


Any theoretical Proof? Maybe some wikipedia quote?

As I have been writting, there is a quote about the point that I talked about heat and conductivity in the case of semiconductors (our cpu's):

http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/phy00/phy00527.htm

Read a little bit to understand the topic.

*This makes the conductor have less conductivity when temperature is higher.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Thank you wirerat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alecuba,
> I wasnt trying to fool you, thats not what goes on here. Im here to learn and help, like most others as well.


Mine too, but don't make a fact from a personal idea, because it isn't.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecuba16*
> 
> Any theoretical Proof? Maybe some wikipedia quote?
> 
> As I have been writting, there is a quote about the point that I talked about heat and conductivity in the case of semiconductors (our cpu's):
> 
> http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/phy00/phy00527.htm
> 
> Read a little bit to understand the topic.
> 
> *This makes the conductor have less conductivity when temperature is higher.*
> Mine too, but don't make a fact from a personal idea, because it isn't.


The intel rep in this video says "heat does not kill, voltage does"20 minutes and 30secs in.


----------



## aerotracks

Pushing my 2133C9 Kit to 2844C9, pentium IMC seems to handle it quite well









http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu4.77ghz354mtvub7.png

http://abload.de/image.php?img=aida_2844c9_1ztu4i.png


----------



## alecuba16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> The intel rep in this video says "heat does not kill, voltage does"20 minutes and 30secs in.


I don't see any theoretical proof like the quote that a REAL PHYSICS replied about this topic on semiconductor, so it is a very vague reply without any data I don't think this is a clear proof...

Semiconductor improves its performance with more heat this is a proof, -> more voltage -> more amps -> more heat, if you control the heat the semiconductor will not increase the conductivity, then no more amps then no more heat or hot spots, this is a fact accepted by physics and circuits designers, and it has been proof and works in the real world.

Heat is energy, energy is electrons movement , if the electrons move to the outside layers the material degrades and change the molecular composition -> change behaviour, voltage is not energy as is its the pressure that you put on the charges. The charges has to move in order to be dissipated as energy, so it generates heat.

But if you control the heat almost the same as with less voltage and worst cooling supposing that there is no hotspots, there is no problem at all. Otherwise for example in my case the cpu would be burned month ago.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecuba16*
> 
> I don't see any theoretical proof like the quote that a REAL PHYSICS replied about this topic on semiconductor, so it is a very vague reply without any data I don't think this is a clear proof...
> 
> Semiconductor improves its performance with more heat this is a proof, -> more voltage -> more amps -> more heat, if you control the heat the semiconductor will not increase the conductivity, then no more amps then no more heat or hot spots, this is a fact accepted by physics and circuits designers, and it has been proof and works in the real world.
> 
> Heat is energy, energy is electrons movement , if the electrons move to the outside layers the material degrades and change the molecular composition -> change behaviour, voltage is not energy as is its the pressure that you put on the charges. The charges has to move in order to be dissipated as energy, so it generates heat.
> 
> But if you control the heat almost the same as with less voltage and worst cooling supposing that there is no hotspots, there is no problem at all. Otherwise for example in my case the cpu would be burned month ago.


Can you take this topic elsewhere please?


----------



## Cyro999

Yes, please


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecuba16*
> 
> I don't see any theoretical proof like the quote that a REAL PHYSICS replied about this topic on semiconductor, so it is a very vague reply without any data I don't think this is a clear proof...
> 
> Semiconductor improves its performance with more heat this is a proof, -> more voltage -> more amps -> more heat, if you control the heat the semiconductor will not increase the conductivity, then no more amps then no more heat or hot spots, this is a fact accepted by physics and circuits designers, and it has been proof and works in the real world.
> 
> Heat is energy, energy is electrons movement , if the electrons move to the outside layers the material degrades and change the molecular composition -> change behaviour, voltage is not energy as is its the pressure that you put on the charges. The charges has to move in order to be dissipated as energy, so it generates heat.
> 
> But if you control the heat almost the same as with less voltage and worst cooling supposing that there is no hotspots, there is no problem at all. Otherwise for example in my case the cpu would be burned month ago.


This thread is about a haswell cpu. That video is specifically talking about haswell cpu. You have your answer. You just dont agree with it.

Make a new thread as other suggested. Maybe you will get the "proof" you seek.


----------



## LoonyBuck

Hi, new member here, and I bought a G3258 a couple days ago to make an dedicated rig specially to learn OC
Any mobo recommendation for the G3258? I preferred a z97 chipset so i can upgrade it to broadwell when they came out.

I read some reviews of some OC-friendly Z97, but still not sure which one to pick. As for budget, i can spare up to 250 USD (but wouldn't prefer to spent it all since I still need to buy cooler). Some friends recommended me the MSI Z97 MPOWER but not sure if i should pick that one (is it good? I used MSI back in 2008, not so good in OC).

Any thoughts and tips would be appreciated


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoonyBuck*
> 
> Hi, new member here, and I bought a G3258 a couple days ago to make an dedicated rig specially to learn OC
> Any mobo recommendation for the G3258? I preferred a z97 chipset so i can upgrade it to broadwell when they came out.
> 
> I read some reviews of some OC-friendly Z97, but still not sure which one to pick. As for budget, i can spare up to 250 USD (but wouldn't prefer to spent it all since I still need to buy cooler). Some friends recommended me the MSI Z97 MPOWER but not sure if i should pick that one (is it good? I used MSI back in 2008, not so good in OC).
> 
> Any thoughts and tips would be appreciated


if you have 250 to spend and and plan to move to i5 or i7 then go with asus maximus hero vii $220 is my first choice.

The Gigabyte gaming 7 $180 or gaming 5 $150 are also good choices.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Asus is overpriced and the gigabytes gaming 5/7 are both better


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoonyBuck*
> 
> Hi, new member here, and I bought a G3258 a couple days ago to make an dedicated rig specially to learn OC
> Any mobo recommendation for the G3258? I preferred a z97 chipset so i can upgrade it to broadwell when they came out.
> 
> I read some reviews of some OC-friendly Z97, but still not sure which one to pick. As for budget, i can spare up to 250 USD (but wouldn't prefer to spent it all since I still need to buy cooler). Some friends recommended me the MSI Z97 MPOWER but not sure if i should pick that one (is it good? I used MSI back in 2008, not so good in OC).
> 
> Any thoughts and tips would be appreciated


My plan was to get a nice MB to move to Broadwell when it released and picked up a 3258 to play with until then. I went with a Asus Maximus VII Hero for the job. Overkill for the 3258, but I don't have to upgrade when Broadwell comes out.


----------



## LoonyBuck

I see, the 150$ Gaming 5 seems interesting. But i just noticed at the 150-ish range there's the Z97X-SOC (152 something when i saw at newegg), would that board give much advantage in OC compared to the 'gaming' ones? Looked like the SOC ones has less phase count than the Gaming 5, but have some additional buttons/panels instead









The ASUS looked great though, but it's on the expensive side


----------



## [CyGnus]

I would go with the Gaming 5


----------



## Jugurnot

I grabbed the msi z97m gaming. But if i could go back i would get the z97-gd65 because it looks awesome! Not surr how it is performance wise but if it is anything like my z77a-gd65 it will make you happy.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Asus is overpriced and the gigabytes gaming 5/7 are both better


The gaming 5 would be great but it has two issues. 1st is its not full atx. I hate when the mobo dont reach all the screws. it just makes it flloppy when installing/ removing the ram. 2nd is the only rev i find images of does not have a lcd fault display.

Both those are not complete show stoppers but they are things your are missing compared to the hero or the gaming 7. The hero is definitely on the pricier side but i have found it for within $20 of the gaming 7 at times.


----------



## TopicClocker

*Battlefield 4*










*Assassin's Creed Unity*










The graphics in this game are absolutely amazing!

As you can see from the Assassin's Creed Unity gameplay, the performance is between the PS4 and the Xbox One, however in a couple of cut-scenes I've noticed these really odd physics glitches, my theory is that the CPU is struggling to handle the load from the game and as a result these weird glitches occur, along with that the CPU is heavily bottlenecking.

Here's EuroGamer's analysis of Patch 4 of Assassin's Creed Unity on the PS4 and the Xbox One!
Latest Assassin's Creed Unity patch boosts performance


----------



## Themisseble

man this dual core is very impressive.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> man this dual core is very impressive.


LOL


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> man this dual core is very impressive.


About time lol


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> About time lol


i cant helpbut think he was being sarcastic lol.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i cant helpbut think he was being sarcastic lol.


actually i am not sarcastic.

Still i think that time of dual core is over (unless you are playing OLD games or games with crappy engines) . basically athlon x4 is better choice much better choice is FX 6300... so if you are buying buged PC FX 6300 is better way to go...

Lets say that you have a choice between pentium and FX 6300... and you will be upgrading in 2 years. FX 6300 is better choice.... yet i kinda would suggest i3 because that AM3+ is quite old in 2014-2015.... so if you wont upgrade soon the i3 may be the best choice for you (budget).

I was just comparing BF4 MANTLE 64 player server with my friend...
He has i7 3770 3.5-3.9GHz (boost ON) and 7870 ... compared to mine FX 6300 4.5GHz + R9 270X. We dont have same ram but both were at same speed. Everything else is pretty much the same.

So SAME PLACE,SAME TIME,.... he was faster about 15-20%... So for CPU at that price is great.

When he switch to dual core.... FX 6300 was far superior. For games like WoW or GW2 or Planetside 2 Pentium g3258 and FX 6300 are pretty much the same (these games use about 3 cores) ... 1 thing to add once you put shadows to low/off FX 6300 gets faster - difference is still min.

So way i dont like dual cores... to many problems with new games. If we look at great optimized games like BF4, which runs great on strong dual cores or weaker 8 cores (PS4).

Mantle doesnt boost pentium g3258 much...

So pentium g3258 is overhyped ... it is very fast for a dual core (nothing more)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> basically athlon x4 is better


Better in what way? The athlon x4 has low enough singlethreaded performance for its 4 cores to not be much stronger than the two on overclocked haswell dual core, even when used
Quote:


> So SAME PLACE,SAME TIME,.... he was faster about 15-20%... So for CPU at that price is great.


You were GPU bound.
Quote:


> When he switch to dual core.... FX 6300 was far superior. For games like WoW or GW2 or Planetside 2 Pentium g3258 and FX 6300 are pretty much the same (these games use about 3 cores)


WoW gets barely any scaling from going past 2 cores, i've tested it myself. G3258 is ~50% faster than fx6300 at comparable frequencies. Nvidia is also ~1.5x faster than Radeon in that game when CPU bound (so whenever FPS is below 200 with either some settings like shadows turned down, or a good GPU) due to drivers. Same for every blizzard game on the market~

The Pentium and fx6300 trade blows depending on where they are used, because one blows the other away in singlethreaded performance and the other one blows it away in multithreaded. Neither is superior, the "superior" CPU's come when you reach the 4690k which is just better than both in every way


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Better in what way? The athlon x4 has low enough singlethreaded performance for its 4 cores to not be much stronger than the two on overclocked haswell dual core, even when used
> You were GPU bound.
> WoW gets barely any scaling from going past 2 cores, i've tested it myself. G3258 is ~50% faster than fx6300 at comparable frequencies. Nvidia is also ~1.5x faster than Radeon in that game when CPU bound (so whenever FPS is below 200 with either some settings like shadows turned down, or a good GPU) due to drivers. Same for every blizzard game on the market~
> 
> The Pentium and fx6300 trade blows depending on where they are used, because one blows the other away in singlethreaded performance and the other one blows it away in multithreaded. Neither is superior, the "superior" CPU's come when you reach the 4690k which is just better than both in every way


i am not sure about WoW but in GW2 FX 6300 will be little faster (clock per clock)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> i am not sure about WoW but in GW2 FX 6300 will be little faster (clock per clock)


Ok, plausible but what benchmark are you citing to say that?


----------



## TopicClocker

The FX 6300 is a better CPU for long term usage, no one is expecting the G3258 to be futureproof or overall superior to the FX 6300, if you were on a budget with no plans to upgrade for many months or 1 year or more anyone would undoubtedly go for the FX 6300.

As I said in the OP games are becoming increasing more multi threaded, and a lot of this is because of the PS4 and the Xbox One, which is brilliant as the untapped performance within the FX 6300, 8350 and other processors with 4+ cores/threads are finally given a chance to shine and fully realize their potential!

Games like Metal Gear Solid V Ground Zeroes and Dragon Age Inquisition are prime examples of this!

As I also said in the OP this processor will struggle when games start requiring 4+ cores/threads, as of recently Dragon Age Inquisition is one of those games, does that mean it's a bad game? Absolutely not! It's an excellent game with Biowares glorious storytelling and gameplay, it is also pushing gaming and hardware forward!

The existence of the G3258 is quite strange when you think about it, the most surprising bit is that why it exists in the first place and why it was able to keep up with processors such as the FX 6300 with 6 cores in the first place, and that's mostly because the FX 6300's 6 cores were under utilized in many current games and was not used to it's full potential because of this.

This allowed the G3258 to take advantage of its weakness in single-threaded performance and to perform better than it in such cases, which is many games, we're talking about many AAA games, MMOs and Emulators.

One example is World of Warcraft!

And now partly due to the PS4 and the Xbox One games are now using more cores/threads thanks to the tremendous effort from game developers, this processor along with many other 4+ cores/thread processors are finally being realized to their full potential, it may take quite awhile until every game is, but we're finally seeing progress!

As Cyro999 said neither is superior, but in the increasing amount of games that use its cores to their full potential it possibly will, but not every game is like this at the moment unfortunately.


----------



## Themisseble

TopicClocker

yep you are right... i wanted to tell that why would you buy pentium for future upgrade... no matter what you buy (G3258 or FX 6300) .... upgrading on same socket 1150 .... nah you will buy skylake or zen. So basically it is better to sell LGA 1150 + G3258 and buy new system.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> TopicClocker
> 
> yep you are right... i wanted to tell that why would you buy pentium for future upgrade... no matter what you buy (G3258 or FX 6300) .... upgrading on same socket 1150 .... nah you will buy skylake or zen. So basically it is better to sell LGA 1150 + G3258 and buy new system.


There _was_ a reason to pick up the g3258 (place holder for future broadwell), but I don't see broadwell out soon enough to justify it anymore. So yeah skylake is my next upgrade, leaving my z97 board kind of a waste...

Besides my 3570k on z77 is still very relevant.


----------



## mr sadistics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> There _was_ a reason to pick up the g3258 (place holder for future broadwell), but I don't see broadwell out soon enough to justify it anymore. So yeah skylake is my next upgrade, leaving my z97 board kind of a waste...
> 
> Besides my 3570k on z77 is still very relevant.


my reason to keep z97 build i dont wanna paid a lot for ddr4 i mean i need 16gb on 120 ro 130 bucks max! z97 its still afordable build for 3 years, until the ddr4 becoming mainstream

skylade for me its ok, only its the price of ddr4 drops


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr sadistics*
> 
> my reason to keep z97 build i dont wanna paid a lot for ddr4 i mean i need 16gb on 120 ro 130 bucks max! z97 its still afordable build for 3 years, until the ddr4 becoming mainstream
> 
> skylade for me its ok, only its the price of ddr4 drops


Will skylake take ddr3?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Will skylake take ddr3?


I think I've read about Skylake having DDR3 and DDR4.

Skylake and Broadwell CPU and GPGPU Performance Figures At SiSoft Sandra?
Quote:


> While browsing the SiSoft Sandra result database we stumbled upon what appears to be a set of performance figures of the Intel Skylake architecture. One set of results is gathered under the *"Intel Skylake Client platform Skylake Client System (Intel Skylake AIO DDR3L RVP10)"* system while another is gathered under the *"SKYLAKE-DDR3-VC"* system. The performance figures include mostly theoretical benchmark results, and it seems they've not been confirmed by another media thus far. We cannot verify the numbers or data, but it seems SiSoft Sandra is treating them as legit as they published an article based on the figures a while ago titled: "Benchmarks : Intel Gen 6 Core (Skylake 2015) GPGPU (HD 6000 EV9) Preview: Worthy upgrade?


There's also a thread on OCN.


----------



## Jugurnot

Thanks. That is good to know.


----------



## Xeddicus

While games will be using more cores so far it's just been poor coding not better utilization of the cores. Everything but DA:I runs fine on NOT 4 cores and that runs OKish, and it does nothing special with 4. But i5's will come down in price and you swap over to one of them then from the G3258. Maybe by then there will actually be some kind of benefit realized.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeddicus*
> 
> While games will be using more cores so far it's just been poor coding not better utilization of the cores. Everything but DA:I runs fine on NOT 4 cores and that runs OKish, and it does nothing special with 4. But i5's will come down in price and you swap over to one of them then from the G3258. Maybe by then there will actually be some kind of benefit realized.


AMD need to push on INTEL thats what we need... we need new improved IPC (2-3x faster IPC)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> AMD need to push on INTEL thats what we need... we need new improved IPC (2-3x faster IPC)


amd is still playing catch up to the ipc that thuban had. They are a long way from pushing intel.

I wish amd would offer a more competitive alternative.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> amd is still playing catch up to the ipc that thuban had. They are a long way from pushing intel.
> 
> I wish amd would offer a more competitive alternative.


Puma+ has higher IPC that THUBAN


----------



## obi.van.kenobi

Let me be stupid. Would and G3258 be enough to push HD6850 to 100% in Counter strike Global offensive. And possibly Bad company 2?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Puma+ has higher IPC that THUBAN


puma is a low power cpu that replaces jaguar.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puma_%28microarchitecture%29

Let my rephrase my statement. Amd has not beat thier own thuban ipc in the desktop market yet.

Hopefully after they abandon the shared module design the ipc will get some hefty gains.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obi.van.kenobi*
> 
> Let me be stupid. Would and G3258 be enough to push HD6850 to 100% in Counter strike Global offensive. And possibly Bad company 2?


yep it should..


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> puma is a low power cpu that replaces jaguar.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puma_%28microarchitecture%29
> 
> Let my rephrase my statement. Amd has not beat thier own thuban ipc in the desktop market yet.
> 
> Hopefully after they abandon the shared module design the ipc will get some hefty gains.


pilderiver has better IPC than thuban... only problem is that CMT i slowing it down.

ZEN can be SMT, CMT or CSMT... you never know


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

I'm back and after thousands of nights my starcraft 2 + league of legends aren't here u.u.

Yes LOL was before u burn ur 760, now with that 970 should be tested in 4k xD

and I'm curious to see how SC2 performs on the g3258 at 4.5 *-* great test for the cpu.

One of the best threads on OC community ^^


----------



## tp4tissue

Derpppp.. technically.... since the 4770 and 4790 haz the m0re cache, it should run starcraft 2 faster..

But it should be pretty damn close if you're @ the same jigaherz , as long as you don't got twitch or some n00b bull**** running in the background..


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Derpppp.. technically.... since the 4770 and 4790 haz the m0re cache, it should run starcraft 2 faster..
> 
> But it should be pretty damn close if you're @ the same jigaherz , as long as you don't got twitch or some n00b bull**** running in the background..


that little cache difference wont mean much though. Simulating is pretty accurate.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> that little cache difference wont mean much though. Simulating is pretty accurate.


http://wccftech.com/intel-amd-l3-cache-gaming-benchmarks/
http://www.overclock.net/t/1441273/lightbox/post/21159866/id/1737790
maybe adding more cores should be better than L3







... but also depends on game.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/intel-amd-l3-cache-gaming-benchmarks/
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1441273/lightbox/post/21159866/id/1737790
> maybe adding more cores should be better than L3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but also depends on game.


i mean the 2mb difference. Lol. Im not talking about removing L3 completely.

I was talking about simulating a 2 core cpu with a quad core of the same architecture but has a little more cache.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i mean the 2mb difference. Lol. Im not talking about removing L3 completely.
> 
> I was talking about simulating a 2 core cpu with a quad core of the same architecture but has a little more cache.


But my point was about AMD

FX 4300 has more L Cache that i5 4670K.. why?
FX 4300 has about 2x more L cache than pentium g3258.

Athlon x4 860K has more L Cache that pentium g3258

AMD CMT is good... specially steamroller ... excavator might be really good.

So small cores and more LC cache? or big cores and less L cache


----------



## abctoz

i played some sc2 hots campaign on very high when i just got my chip, and it maintained 50+ fps, didn't use extreme because i don't have enough ram. i play mainly dota 2 and this handles it no problems, at least 50%+ more fps than my phenom II, and no more frame dips in fights.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> But my point was about AMD
> 
> FX 4300 has more L Cache that i5 4670K.. why?
> FX 4300 has about 2x more L cache than pentium g3258.
> 
> Athlon x4 860K has more L Cache that pentium g3258
> 
> AMD CMT is good... specially steamroller ... excavator might be really good.
> 
> So small cores and more LC cache? or big cores and less L cache


Has really nothing to do with what i was saying.

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/274692-possible-to-simulate-one-cpu-with-another/


----------



## Blze001

I love this little processor. I've helped three people build mid-range gaming rigs with this little demon and a Hyper212... and the fact that they can just pop in a i5 or i7 when they're ready is huge. Also I still can't believe how effortlessly these things overclock; 4.4GHz, 4.5GHz and 4.9GHz (I think she won the silicon lottery with this chip. The killer is this is on an H81 board!) on the Hyper212.


----------



## By-Tor

Does anyone know what Intel says the max voltage and temp is on this processor?
just coming from AMD and don't want to smoke this thing once I get it on water and start pushing it.


----------



## [CyGnus]

You should be okay until 1.45v but there are those who claim 1.35v is the max ''safe voltage'' for 24/7


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> You should be okay until 1.45v but there are those who claim 1.35v is the max ''safe voltage'' for 24/7


Thanks..


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I love this little processor. I've helped three people build mid-range gaming rigs with this little demon and a Hyper212... and the fact that they can just pop in a i5 or i7 when they're ready is huge. Also I still can't believe how effortlessly these things overclock; 4.4GHz, 4.5GHz and 4.9GHz (I think she won the silicon lottery with this chip. The killer is this is on an H81 board!) on the Hyper212.


What temp and voltage for that 4.9g


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> What temp and voltage for that 4.9g


Can't remember off the top of my head, I'll find out.

EDIT:
My bad, she's running 4.8GHz, 1.35v @ ~70C. The 4.9GHz was a slightly unstable run at 1.4v and near ~85C.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Can't remember off the top of my head, I'll find out.
> 
> EDIT:
> My bad, she's running 4.8GHz, 1.35v @ ~70C. The 4.9GHz was a slightly unstable run at 1.4v and near ~85C.


Yea that's a gold level chip..

I've only got 1 chip out of the 5 that I've built now that can do 4.8ghz + 2x8 memory OC.. my other 4.8ghz chip does 1.35v but it can't hold 2x8 gb of 2400mhz on ram with only 1.35v.. with only 2x4 gb 2400mhz ram, it works fine..

So... yea.. apparently 8gb vs 16gb can affect OC @ the last 100mhz.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Yea that's a gold level chip..
> 
> I've only got 1 chip out of the 5 that I've built now that can do 4.8ghz + 2x8 memory OC.. my other 4.8ghz chip does 1.35v but it can't hold 2x8 gb of 2400mhz on ram with only 1.35v.. with only 2x4 gb 2400mhz ram, it works fine..
> 
> So... yea.. apparently 8gb vs 16gb can affect OC @ the last 100mhz.


yes it can. My g3258 does 4.8ghz 1.37v but only with 1333mhz ram.

My 4.7ghz comes in so nice at 1.312v and i can push ram to 1866 with out issues that i prefer that profile for 24/7. The 4.8 is faster because core is king but i rather keep my voltage low on a decent chip if i can.


----------



## TopicClocker

Happy new year!


----------



## MakeMeGoAway

I own this CPU. 3.2GHz @ 0.9v and 4.2 GHz @ 1.1v

Using stock cooler with 55°C @ 3.2 and 75°C @ 4.2

Synthetic tests ran for both 1h+ and at least 4 days of regular use/gamin on each. Currently using 3.2 @ 0.9 for 12 days stable.


----------



## abctoz

HNY! may good games be optimised for dual cores







!


----------



## brianbeallnavy

g3258oc.bmp 984k .bmp file


My first build (and OC) experience. G3258 OC'd to stable 4.5GHz with 1.2V VCore (board-limited). Snagged mobo off ebay for $25 - New Gigabyte GA-H81M-H (rev.1). Had to buy a (Celeron G1820, cheapest found $24 on eBay) Haswell chip to update the boards BIOS to even recognize the G3258, let alone overclock it. Bought an H60 watercooler to get there. Got to 100C (twice!) @ 100% load on P95 @ 4.1GHz with stock fan.Now I have to buy a new MOBO, the H60's radiator blocks the only PCIe 3.0 slot for my GPU ($100 used GTX 660 OC 2GB). I'm new at this but will share any knowledge I've acquired regarding the G3258.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brianbeallnavy*
> 
> g3258oc.bmp 984k .bmp file
> 
> 
> My first build (and OC) experience. G3258 OC'd to stable 4.5GHz with 1.2V VCore (board-limited). Snagged mobo off ebay for $25 - New Gigabyte GA-H81M-H (rev.1). Had to buy a (Celeron G1820, cheapest found $24 on eBay) Haswell chip to update the boards BIOS to even recognize the G3258, let alone overclock it. Bought an H60 watercooler to get there. Got to 100C (twice!) @ 100% load on P95 @ 4.1GHz with stock fan.Now I have to buy a new MOBO, the H60's radiator blocks the only PCIe 3.0 slot for my GPU ($100 used GTX 660 OC 2GB). I'm new at this but will share any knowledge I've acquired regarding the G3258.


....rrr.......

dang.. with all the side-questing you did.. probably should've just spent the $350 for a z97 + 4690


----------



## brianbeallnavy

Well, to be honest, besides a few retro steam games, I was looking forward to the journey of piecing together and upgrading a cheap skate system. It's been a blast, and a few curse words figuring it all out. AMD fx-6300 route was my initial thought, but the G3258 sold me. Wish Z97 wasn't so damn expensive though lol. Still have to learn about RAM and it's timing, OC'ing. Looking to add an SSD soon too ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brianbeallnavy*
> 
> Well, to be honest, besides a few retro steam games, I was looking forward to the journey of piecing together and upgrading a cheap skate system. It's been a blast, and a few curse words figuring it all out. AMD fx-6300 route was my initial thought, but the G3258 sold me. Wish Z97 wasn't so damn expensive though lol. Still have to learn about RAM and it's timing, OC'ing. Looking to add an SSD soon too ?


there are some z97 under $89. I have found then even cheaper too. a cheapo z97 will do great with g3258.

$89 before mir http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157508&cm_re=z97_pro3-_-13-157-508-_-Product

$79 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157511&cm_re=h97_pro3-_-13-157-511-_-Product is the exact same as the z97 except ram wont go higher than 1600mhz.


----------



## Kermeli

Any1 overclocked this thing with a Asus z97-P Motherboard? Overclocked my mates PC yesterday and managed to only get 4.5Ghz 1.35V stable. 4.6Ghz crashed with 1.4V and i decided to call it a day and not risk anything over 100mhz. Are we just having not so lucky cpu? Rams used in his build: http://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/HX316C10FBK2_8.pdf. Only thing i did was raise the multiplier to 46 and set voltage to manual and to 1.35V. Cooler we used came with the motherboard it was Cooler master Tx3 evo, not so great CPU cooler but it did manage to keep the cores well under 80C @ few round of IBT ( it was horribly loud tho, lol)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kermeli*
> 
> Any1 overclocked this thing with a Asus z97-P Motherboard? Overclocked my mates PC yesterday and managed to only get 4.5Ghz 1.35V stable. 4.6Ghz crashed with 1.4V and i decided to call it a day and not risk anything over 100mhz. Are we just having not so lucky cpu? Rams used in his build: http://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/HX316C10FBK2_8.pdf. Only thing i did was raise the multiplier to 46 and set voltage to manual and to 1.35V. Cooler we used came with the motherboard it was Cooler master Tx3 evo, not so great CPU cooler but it did manage to keep the cores well under 80C @ few round of IBT ( it was horribly loud tho, lol)


turn svid to disabled and raise input voltage to 1.9v. That should allow you to slightly lower vcore for your 4.5ghz and possibly reach 4.6ghz (not a guarantee but worth a try).

Also manually set cache to 3.2 1.150v until core is stable. I prefer to just leave cache here as raising it offers negligible performance gains.


----------



## Kermeli

Aight, thanks for your reply, will try.


----------



## By-Tor

I replaced my 8350 and Sabertooth MB with a g3258 and Maximus 7 Hero and I'm very impressed with it's performance so far. Once I had it on water I pushed it to 4.5ghz on 1.27v (not sure if that's a good voltage) then stressed it for an hour on prime95 and it's been running like a charm since..


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hey all,

I have managed to get an overclock a lot like TopicClocker's, but I'd like to optimize it more.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1524948/build-log-qrs-pentium-g3258-box/0_100#post_23352716

Can anyone give me pointers as to where to go from here?


----------



## By-Tor

New to Intel and when using HWinfo64 I get a 11-13c high temp reading under load than in AI Suite 3.

Would AI Suite be the more correct reading since it's made for the MB?


----------



## MiiX

Yes, atleast if we can trust ASUS North America. As the AI Suite uses more advanced methods and also a sensor inside the socket or something


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I've noticed the Pentium G3258 *Clocked @ 4.1* isn't horrible for video rendering either. I rendered 11 minutes of Halo 5 Beta gameplay in 47 minutes in full 1080p30 WMV format. It'd usually take about an hour or so for me to do the same thing in the 5800K I had. In the 5800K's defense it was stock clock.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> I've noticed the Pentium G3258 *Clocked @ 4.1* isn't horrible for video rendering either. I rendered 11 minutes of Halo 5 Beta gameplay in 47 minutes in full 1080p30 WMV format. It'd usually take about an hour or so for me to do the same thing in the 5800K I had. In the 5800K's defense it was stock clock.


Yes, Pentium G3258 can match a quad-core Piledriver CPU

I did a comparison between Pentium G3258 @ 4.3 GHz and A10-5800K @ 4.1 GHz (turbo disabled)


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> there are some z97 under $89. I have found then even cheaper too. a cheapo z97 will do great with g3258.
> 
> $89 before mir http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157508&cm_re=z97_pro3-_-13-157-508-_-Product
> 
> $79 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157511&cm_re=h97_pro3-_-13-157-511-_-Product is the exact same as the z97 except ram wont go higher than 1600mhz.


Try Gigabyte Z97-D3H. It's above $100 but it can do decent overclocking with a Core i7 4770K. Pentium G3258 as a temporary CPU then upgrade to Core i7/i5 Broadwell this Q2 of 2015









_"The second important part of the overclock is of course the voltages. This particular i7-4770K CPU overclocks to 4.4GHz at 1.2V but requires 1.28V for 4.5GHz and can reach 4.7GHz but needs to be pushed to 1.375V. That much voltage will require a strong custom liquid loop to keep cool so we are capping it at 4.5GHz to prevent throttling since a CPU air cooler is used (plus it sets a baseline we can all compare all other motherboards to in our graphs since BCLK values are different with each board)."_
http://www.modders-inc.com/gigabyte-z97-d3h-motherboard-review/


----------



## Kermeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> turn svid to disabled and raise input voltage to 1.9v. That should allow you to slightly lower vcore for your 4.5ghz and possibly reach 4.6ghz (not a guarantee but worth a try).
> 
> Also manually set cache to 3.2 1.150v until core is stable. I prefer to just leave cache here as raising it offers negligible performance gains.


Thank you! The 4.5 Clock wasnt even stable at 1.38V but after doing this and upping voltages to 1.4V 4.6GHz seems stable, ibt max temps for cores were 83,76 after few rounds. You guys think its safe to leave this here now, 1.4V isnt too much voltage for daily use?


----------



## By-Tor

Stable at 4.5ghz now on 1.26v and she's running great. I do like the fact that I can clock all 4 sticks of memory above 1866 on this chip where my 8350 hatted going above it on 4 sticks. I don't now anything about the uncore and cache settings so I just set the multi to 45 and bumped up the vcore...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kermeli*
> 
> Thank you! The 4.5 Clock wasnt even stable at 1.38V but after doing this and upping voltages to 1.4V 4.6GHz seems stable, ibt max temps for cores were 83,76 after few rounds. You guys think its safe to leave this here now, 1.4V isnt too much voltage for daily use?


if we were talking about a i5 ($250) or i7 ($350) my answer would be yes. 1.4v is too much.

However we are talking about a $69 cpu and every 100mhz really matters for performance.

In the i5/i7 scenario the Performance gains are smaller making it not worth it. Games run fine at stock even.

Worst thing that will happen running voltage that high is one day it wont be stable and you simply fall back 100mhz and lower voltage to the lower profile.

How long before it degrades depends on a lot of other factors like heat, how often its loaded down and even the cpu lottery. Some chips just degrade easier.

If my g3258 needed 1.4v for 4.5 i would definitely run that if temps were fine.


----------



## CuriousNapper

What are good starting speed and voltages for OC for G3258? The original post is very confusing.

I was looking for a table of speeds and voltages people used.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CuriousNapper*
> 
> What are good starting speed and voltages for OC for G3258? The original post is very confusing.
> 
> I was looking for a table of speeds and voltages people used.


I just set it to 4.5ghz and 1.26v and let it ride... Still set at that....


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CuriousNapper*
> 
> What are good starting speed and voltages for OC for G3258? The original post is very confusing.
> 
> I was looking for a table of speeds and voltages people used.


Set 1.25v and x42 then go x43/x44/x45 if it does not post up the voltage you should be fine until 1.35v if your cooler is good and use 1.95 for VCCIN.
Leave cache and RAM at stock for now.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*
> 
> I'm back and after thousands of nights my starcraft 2 + league of legends aren't here u.u.
> 
> Yes LOL was before u burn ur 760, now with that 970 should be tested in 4k xD
> 
> and I'm curious to see how SC2 performs on the g3258 at 4.5 *-* great test for the cpu.
> 
> One of the best threads on OC community ^^


It would wreck anything AMD, maybe even beat 2500k. I don't know and i can't simulate it because of the cache sizes, but that game loves Haswell and gets barely any if any scaling at all onto a third core


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It would wreck anything AMD, maybe even beat 2500k. I don't know and i can't simulate it because of the cache sizes, but that game loves Haswell and gets barely any if any scaling at all onto a third core


. Linus simulated the g3258 with a 5960x and compared it to the real g3258 and the difference was negligible. And that had ddr4 vs ddr3.

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/274692-possible-to-simulate-one-cpu-with-another/

I would bench my g3258 4.7ghz rig but i dont have the game. Its going to run at as good as a i5/i7 does if the 2core thing you say is accurate. Which it is. I have seen a lot of benches posted from that game.

Everything about my g3258 impressed me.


----------



## franky118

i got my g3258 to 4.7ghz with 1.39v vcore but temps were in mid 80s and i dont like it that high so i put it back to 4.6ghz with 1.33 vcore temps max at 73c will that be safe enough for a 24/7 overclock or should i drop it to 4.5ghz which run stable at 1.27v ?

thanks


----------



## [CyGnus]

franky118 you should lower the vcore and clock speed the G3258 is only rated at 72ºc and not the 105ºc of the i5/i7, and get a better cooler


----------



## franky118

ok thanks cygnus

i got a 212 evo cooler on there at the minute and using the standard thermal paste that come with it and i didnt know they were rated at 72c so thanks for letting me know, i will drop down to 4.5ghz then just to be on the safe side
thanks


----------



## By-Tor

Have looked for the max temp on this chip and couldn't find it.

Thanks Cygnus (X-1?)

Pushing it to 4.7 now on 1.35v and all seems to be running well...


----------



## tp4tissue

Hrrrm.... Does anyone know for sure why certain i3 chips and the g3258 are rated at a lower Tcase vs the quads ?

is it because on the smaller chips there's less material, so certain power sections are -thinner ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Hrrrm.... Does anyone know for sure why certain i3 chips and the g3258 are rated at a lower Tcase vs the quads ?
> 
> is it because on the smaller chips there's less material, so certain power sections are -thinner ?


less cores to power equals lower tdp.


----------



## franky118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Have looked for the max temp on this chip and couldn't find it.
> 
> Thanks Cygnus (X-1?)
> 
> Pushing it to 4.7 now on 1.35v and all seems to be running well...


I thought it was a higher temp as we'll, I'm glad Cygnus told me
I thought I was safe at 73c but obviously not

What temps you getting at 4.7ghz


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franky118*
> 
> I thought it was a higher temp as we'll, I'm glad Cygnus told me
> I thought I was safe at 73c but obviously not
> 
> What temps you getting at 4.7ghz


Mid 50's under 100% load using prime95 @ 4.7 on 1.35v


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> . Linus simulated the g3258 with a 5960x and compared it to the real g3258 and the difference was negligible. And that had ddr4 vs ddr3.
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/274692-possible-to-simulate-one-cpu-with-another/
> 
> I would bench my g3258 4.7ghz rig but i dont have the game. Its going to run at as good as a i5/i7 does if the 2core thing you say is accurate. Which it is. I have seen a lot of benches posted from that game.
> 
> Everything about my g3258 impressed me.


Starcraft 2, with some functions disabled, is free to play.

I also saw that exact video and took a very different conclusion. More than a few of the games there showed a 10% performance lead to the fake g3258, and sc2 is a game of somewhat freakish performance characteristics. If these more normal games respond like that to cache amounts, it could make a HUGE difference in sc2.

This is a game where Haswell shows ~23% IPC gains over IVY BRIDGE (not sandy!) so do you really wanna take that risk? Saying that though, the engine is extremely weird and has some issues, a +23% increase in average framerate could only correlate to a 10-15% smoother gameplay experience for example.


----------



## Xeddicus

Are we sure about that 72 max? Core Temp reads it as 100 like the i3/i5's and most everything seems to say under 80 is fine. Under 80 isn't safe?


----------



## TerrorFirmerIE

Hi all,

I have a G3258 and a Z97 Sli Plus, have the CPU at 4.4Ghz at 1.25-3v and a GTX980 Strix.

Went to bench games, first few games were pretty good - Ryse Son of Rome averaging 50fps at 2560x1080 ultra settings on the opening level, which is pretty CPU intensive. Bioshock Infinite is flawless.









Problem when I hit Battlefield 4 and Crysis 3 though.

In Battlefield 4, it ran OK....except every minute or so, it freezes for about 2 or 3 seconds before running again. I thought it was the game, but it also happens in Crysis 3. It just totally pauses with a sound loop for those 2 or 3 seconds. Makes any game totally unplayable. Other than that it was averaging about 50FPS as well.

Thought it was something to do with the OC but it happens at the stock speed as well.

Enabled half refresh adapative v-sync in Nvidia control panel....and voila, both games now working fine, but at 30fps obviously. I even cranked up the resolution scale in BF4 to 180% at ultra settings to make sure GPU usage was right up at 90-99% to make sure it wasn't the GPU at fault. They're both playable now but I'd prefer to be running BF4 in particular at a higher FPS than 30.

Anyone any idea what is going on? I see loads of people playing BF4 and Crysis 3 with this chip, I know framerates in BF4 in particular aren't brilliant but I haven't found anyone else with this 2 second freeze/hang issue.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Are we sure about that 72 max? Core Temp reads it as 100 like the i3/i5's and most everything seems to say under 80 is fine. Under 80 isn't safe?


maxing high 70's under x264 should be fine afaik, i don't see any reason for it to be different to i5/i7 (where 1.3v and maxing high 70's in x264 is somewhat conservative)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrorFirmerIE*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have a G3258 and a Z97 Sli Plus, have the CPU at 4.4Ghz at 1.25-3v and a GTX980 Strix.
> 
> Went to bench games, first few games were pretty good - Ryse Son of Rome averaging 50fps at 2560x1080 ultra settings on the opening level, which is pretty CPU intensive. Bioshock Infinite is flawless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem when I hit Battlefield 4 and Crysis 3 though.
> 
> In Battlefield 4, it ran OK....except every minute or so, it freezes for about 2 or 3 seconds before running again. I thought it was the game, but it also happens in Crysis 3. It just totally pauses with a sound loop for those 2 or 3 seconds. Makes any game totally unplayable. Other than that it was averaging about 50FPS as well.
> 
> Thought it was something to do with the OC but it happens at the stock speed as well.
> 
> Enabled half refresh adapative v-sync in Nvidia control panel....and voila, both games now working fine, but at 30fps obviously. I even cranked up the resolution scale in BF4 to 180% at ultra settings to make sure GPU usage was right up at 90-99% to make sure it wasn't the GPU at fault. They're both playable now but I'd prefer to be running BF4 in particular at a higher FPS than 30.
> 
> Anyone any idea what is going on? I see loads of people playing BF4 and Crysis 3 with this chip, I know framerates in BF4 in particular aren't brilliant but I haven't found anyone else with this 2 second freeze/hang issue.


you are severely bottlenecked by that CPU..... especially in crys3 and BF4 and any other game that uses more than one core


----------



## TerrorFirmerIE

I know it's bottlenecked, but what's with the 2-3 second total freezes? If I use adaptive V-sync at half refresh, the freezing disappears - even though I push the GTX980 usage to almost 100% in BF4 through 190% resolution scale on top of ultra settings. Once I go back to no v-sync, it's back to 50fps avg but freezing every 60 seconds. It doesn't happen in most games, just BF4 and Crysis so far.

Is it something to do with delay in feeding information between cpu and card? Not sure why half refresh v-sync solves the issue.









I used to have an i7-4790, I didn't set out to buy a G3258 and GTX980 by the way in case you were wondering about my sanity...


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrorFirmerIE*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have a G3258 and a Z97 Sli Plus, have the CPU at 4.4Ghz at 1.25-3v and a GTX980 Strix.
> 
> Went to bench games, first few games were pretty good - Ryse Son of Rome averaging 50fps at 2560x1080 ultra settings on the opening level, which is pretty CPU intensive. Bioshock Infinite is flawless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem when I hit Battlefield 4 and Crysis 3 though.
> 
> In Battlefield 4, it ran OK....except every minute or so, it freezes for about 2 or 3 seconds before running again. I thought it was the game, but it also happens in Crysis 3. It just totally pauses with a sound loop for those 2 or 3 seconds. Makes any game totally unplayable. Other than that it was averaging about 50FPS as well.
> 
> Thought it was something to do with the OC but it happens at the stock speed as well.
> 
> Enabled half refresh adapative v-sync in Nvidia control panel....and voila, both games now working fine, but at 30fps obviously. I even cranked up the resolution scale in BF4 to 180% at ultra settings to make sure GPU usage was right up at 90-99% to make sure it wasn't the GPU at fault. They're both playable now but I'd prefer to be running BF4 in particular at a higher FPS than 30.
> 
> Anyone any idea what is going on? I see loads of people playing BF4 and Crysis 3 with this chip, I know framerates in BF4 in particular aren't brilliant but I haven't found anyone else with this 2 second freeze/hang issue.


I'm having the same problem in BF4 and think it's the lack of cores that's causing it.


----------



## TerrorFirmerIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I'm having the same problem in BF4 and think it's the lack of cores that's causing it.


Just strange that it would average 50fps and then freeze up for 2 seconds. Can't figure out why that is - and why using half-refresh v-sync stops it!

Now playing BF4 at 2560x1080 ultra settings, MSAA, 190% resolution scale, on the [email protected], and it actually runs fine....just at 30fps.

When I benchmarked 64-player Paracel Storm using FRAPS without V-Sync, it's min 0 avg 48 max 110 (min 0 being the freezes)


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrorFirmerIE*
> 
> Just strange that it would average 50fps and then freeze up for 2 seconds. Can't figure out why that is - and why using half-refresh v-sync stops it!
> 
> Now playing BF4 at 2560x1080 ultra settings, MSAA, 190% resolution scale, on the [email protected], and it actually runs fine....just at 30fps.
> 
> When I benchmarked 64-player Paracel Storm using FRAPS without V-Sync, it's min 0 avg 48 max 110 (min 0 being the freezes)


Are you using Windows 7 or Windows 8.1?

Windows 8.1 is alot better for gaming.






I haven't had any freezes under Windows 8.1.


----------



## Wirerat

The solution for bf4 stutters on my g3258 4.7ghz was stay on less populated maps. 64mp ran bad.

32mp runs fine no stutter high settings no AA on a r9 270 using mantel. Frame rate 60fps with small dips to 50fps durung explosions that are not jaring.


----------



## BlaZar3c321

Hello guys, I've been lurking this thread and need some help. I recently built my pc to run CS:GO solely and then other games once I upgrade. I have a G3258 matched up with the Gigabyte B85M-DS3H motherboard, the one with a Vcore limit of 1.2v. I followed this 



 to OC my G3258 and while his motherboard is the Rev. 1.1 and mine is the Rev. 2.0, both motherboards have the same BIOS UI and voltage limits. So I decided to read the Haswell OC Guide and then follow this YouTube tutorial.

Basically, the best stable OC that I got was a core clock of 4.1ghz, an uncore clock of 3.7ghz, with both voltages on 'adaptive' with an offset of +100. So the voltages for the core and the uncore clocks would be 1.2 and 1.149v respectively. The Vrin is at 1.800v. iGPU turned off. Under a Prime95 stress test, the hottest that my chip goes is 56°c. In CS:GO, under a 100% load, the hottest the chip gets is 45°c. Using the be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim cpu cooler.

Upping the core clock to 4.2ghz results in a boot-up crash with a WHEY error. Upping the uncore clock to 3.8ghz results in a CS:GO crash mid-game. In both cases, it seems that I need more voltage. There is a way to bypass the voltage limitations of the motherboard, but I wanted to know if there was anything else I can do to get a better overclock, before deciding to bypass the voltage limits. I may stay with the OC that I have now because it's more than enough for CS:GO, but I'd still like some of your input.

Attached are my BIOS settings. Thank you.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Are you using Windows 7 or Windows 8.1?
> 
> Windows 8.1 is alot better for gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had any freezes under Windows 8.1.


this!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlaZar3c321*
> 
> Hello guys, I've been lurking this thread and need some help. I recently built my pc to run CS:GO solely and then other games once I upgrade. I have a G3258 matched up with the Gigabyte B85M-DS3H motherboard, the one with a Vcore limit of 1.2v. I followed this
> 
> 
> 
> to OC my G3258 and while his motherboard is the Rev. 1.1 and mine is the Rev. 2.0, both motherboards have the same BIOS UI and voltage limits. So I decided to read the Haswell OC Guide and then follow this YouTube tutorial.
> 
> Basically, the best stable OC that I got was a core clock of 4.1ghz, an uncore clock of 3.7ghz, with both voltages on 'adaptive' with an offset of +100. So the voltages for the core and the uncore clocks would be 1.2 and 1.149v respectively. The Vrin is at 1.800v. iGPU turned off. Under a Prime95 stress test, the hottest that my chip goes is 56°c. In CS:GO, under a 100% load, the hottest the chip gets is 45°c. Using the be quiet! Shadow Rock Slim cpu cooler.
> 
> Upping the core clock to 4.2ghz results in a boot-up crash with a WHEY error. Upping the uncore clock to 3.8ghz results in a CS:GO crash mid-game. In both cases, it seems that I need more voltage. There is a way to bypass the voltage limitations of the motherboard, but I wanted to know if there was anything else I can do to get a better overclock, before deciding to bypass the voltage limits. I may stay with the OC that I have now because it's more than enough for CS:GO, but I'd still like some of your input.
> 
> Attached are my BIOS settings. Thank you.


I feel that given you didn't get a Z97 board you may be reaching the point of diminishing returns for the work you're putting in to get your OC. 4.1 GHz is still pretty impressive all things considered, so I think if I were you and the voltage tweak doesn't void the warranty, is just jump to the voltage tweak and see what you can do.


----------



## BlaZar3c321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I feel that given you didn't get a Z97 board you may be reaching the point of diminishing returns for the work you're putting in to get your OC. 4.1 GHz is still pretty impressive all things considered, so I think if I were you and the voltage tweak doesn't void the warranty, is just jump to the voltage tweak and see what you can do.


Thank you for your response. I honestly didn't research my motherboard options well enough because I wanted something really cheap to run CS:GO, until a future high-end upgrade to a newer chipset. But I didn't check to see if I could have gotten a Z97 board for same price. I wish I had done that. In any case, it does run CS:GO flawlessly, so I may just settle for the OC that I got now, and not bypass the voltage limitation just to make my life easier lol. I just wanted to hit 4.2ghz so bad that I wanted to see if there was anything else I could do. And that uncore, at 3.8ghz it passes Prime95 tests for 45 minutes, but it crashes CS:GO mid-game. I'm so close to those clocks that bypassing the voltage limitations is a no-brainer, but I'm good for now.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Are you using Windows 7 or Windows 8.1?
> 
> Windows 8.1 is alot better for gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had any freezes under Windows 8.1.


Dual cores freeze with BF4 many times...
Hmm many fanboys would say that pentium is faster than FX 8350/6350... clearly is not. BTW nice video


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Dual cores freeze with BF4 many times...
> Hmm many fanboys would say that pentium is faster than FX 8350/6350... clearly is not. BTW nice video


No one in their right mind would say the G3258 is faster than the FX 8350 and 6350 in Battlefield 4.


----------



## BlaZar3c321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> No one in their right mind would say the G3258 is faster than the FX 8350 and 6350 in Battlefield 4.


Interesting.


----------



## Quantum Reality

I wouldn't say the G3258 will take a home run, but from what I've seen it can trade blows pretty nicely with quads when doing gaming, but it's not going to be the CPU of choice for heavily threaded computational tasks or anything like that.

I'm having no complaints so far with mine, so I'm in no hurry to get someone's 47xxK yet


----------



## MiiX

Im in the same boat as you, I figured: Well, I'l give the G3258 a try before I got i5/i7, but... I never came that far... The G3258 is much better at all tasks and daily I do compared to my old 1090T. Well, the 1090T was better at heavy loads, but Sketchup as an example, is much smoother with the G3258 then my 1090T...

Also gaming is smoother, but I only play CSS, so what can I say?


----------



## By-Tor

I just jumped from an AMD 8350 & Sabertooth MB to Intel with the g3258 & Maximus 7 Hero until I get my 4790k and BF4 is not playable for me. I have it turned all the way down on the lowest res. settings (where it looks very bad) and it keeps locking up and black screening....

Guess I'll wait for the devil..


----------



## MiiX

Are you running Windows 7 or 8.1? 8.1 is noticeably better in games, at least from what i'v tested and heard.

Also dont put all to lowest, try medium, as Low in some games makes the graphics CPU dependent instead of GPU. I'v had a better experience in lots of games on medium than low


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Are you running Windows 7 or 8.1? 8.1 is noticeably better in games, at least from what i'v tested and heard.
> 
> Also dont put all to lowest, try medium, as Low in some games makes the graphics CPU dependent instead of GPU. I'v had a better experience in lots of games on medium than low


Windows 7..

I'll put things on med. and see how it goes.

Thanks


----------



## BlaZar3c321

For future reference, is the Gigabyte TweakLauncher application the only way to bypass the voltage limits on the B85M-DS3H motherboard?


----------



## TopicClocker

If its locking up and black screening something is seriously wrong, do any other games do that?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*
> 
> I'm back and after thousands of nights my starcraft 2 + league of legends aren't here u.u.
> 
> Yes LOL was before u burn ur 760, now with that 970 should be tested in 4k xD
> 
> and I'm curious to see how SC2 performs on the g3258 at 4.5 *-* great test for the cpu.
> 
> One of the best threads on OC community ^^


Thanks! and sorry about that!

I plan on giving Dota 2, World of Warcraft and League of Legends a whirl, I'm really interested in those games, as well as War Thunder.

I've given Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes a play and the game is amazing and it runs really well, I can't wait for Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain!


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> If its locking up and black screening something is seriously wrong, do any other games do that?


Only other games I have installed Tomb Raider and Bio Shock and they play great..

I did move everything to med. and put the monitor back to 60hz and it did play better in BF4, but not great...


----------



## TerrorFirmerIE

Here are a good few benchmarks showing a G3258 at 4.4Ghz with a GTX980, I tested them earlier. I'll add more as I go. There are more pictures available here. Hope it answers some questions as to the G3258's suitability for certain games.

It blitzed Bioshock Infinite and Alien Isolation at 2560x1080 Ultra, handled Metro Last Light and Ryse Son of Rome at Very High 2560x1080 very well, and got through Battlefield 4 at 2560x1080 Ultra _pretty_ well considering.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Happy new year!


Happy new year to you too.


----------



## sepiashimmer

So I'm using my motherboard's auto-overclocking feature, when I selected 4.0 and 4.2 it BSOD on Windows 7 startup. 3.8 seems to be fine, VID is 1.527, is it normal? Temps are below 60.

I want to do manual overclocking, I've gone through Haswell Overclocking Guide on OCN but I'm can't seem to be corresponding setting on my MB.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> less cores to power equals lower tdp.


No , i'm talking about Tcase junction temperature.. why is the G3258 rated lower for junction temperature. .


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> less cores to power equals lower tdp.
> 
> 
> 
> No , i'm talking about Tcase junction temperature.. why is the G3258 rated lower for junction temperature. .
Click to expand...

Probably since it has a lower nominal operating wattage.


----------



## TerrorFirmerIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> So I'm using my motherboard's auto-overclocking feature, when I selected 4.0 and 4.2 it BSOD on Windows 7 startup. 3.8 seems to be fine, VID is 1.527, is it normal? Temps are below 60.
> 
> I want to do manual overclocking, I've gone through Haswell Overclocking Guide on OCN but I'm can't seem to be corresponding setting on my MB.


You shouldn't need to really do much except change the ratio and vcore for an OC up to 4ish Ghz....the auto-OC feature on my board doesn't even work.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrorFirmerIE*
> 
> You shouldn't need to really do much except change the ratio and vcore for an OC up to 4ish Ghz....the auto-OC feature on my board doesn't even work.


Sorry to hear your auto-OC feature is not working, you could see if your MB needs a BIOS update. Thanks for your helpful information.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrorFirmerIE*
> 
> Here are a good few benchmarks showing a G3258 at 4.4Ghz with a GTX980, I tested them earlier. I'll add more as I go. There are more pictures available here. Hope it answers some questions as to the G3258's suitability for certain games.
> 
> It blitzed Bioshock Infinite and Alien Isolation at 2560x1080 Ultra, handled Metro Last Light and Ryse Son of Rome at Very High 2560x1080 very well, and got through Battlefield 4 at 2560x1080 Ultra _pretty_ well considering.


Awesome!
About Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes, drop lighting to High instead of running it on Extra High, that'll give the game a big boost in performance!

I'm going to upload a new video soon, for me at 4.4GHz the game was running at 50-60fps, and I think about 55-60fps average with a minimum of about 44fps which is the lowest drop which rarely occurs.


----------



## BlaZar3c321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Awesome!
> About Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes, drop lighting to High instead of running it on Extra High, that'll give the game a big boost in performance!
> 
> I'm going to upload a new video soon, for me at 4.4GHz the game was running at 50-60fps, and I think about 55-60fps average with a minimum of about 44fps which is the lowest drop which rarely occurs.


Wow that's pretty good, I wonder how much of a performance increase higher clocks would yield.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Probably since it has a lower nominal operating wattage.


Hmm.... so ur saying it's a difference in the rating system as they're not expected to rate the chip up to 100C because they're not expecting the use of greater than the 10% above stock voltage which intel quotes as safe?

So.. essentially, it's not that there's less material to burn @ certain areas of the chip?


----------



## Themisseble

Can anyone make DA:I benchmark?


----------



## route4

Hey, anybody can confirm shadowplay works with the G3258 as of today? I know in the past people used some trick to get it to start, it hasn't been blocked or anything right?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *route4*
> 
> Hey, anybody can confirm shadowplay works with the G3258 as of today? I know in the past people used some trick to get it to start, it hasn't been blocked or anything right?


Hey! Yeah it works great I use it for all of my videos just go to "ShadowPlay" in the top right of NVIDIA Geforce Experience and it should open.


----------



## Themisseble

Look at this...





What do you think about i3? is it better choice against pentium in DA:I and FC4 and BF4? Future games with frostbite 3 and Unreal engine 4...


----------



## route4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Hey! Yeah it works great I use it for all of my videos just go to "ShadowPlay" in the top right of NVIDIA Geforce Experience and it should open.


Hey, that's good to hear! I'm looking to build a new PC within a week or two hopefully, and I'm glad I did some research. After a few days of reading about i5s and i7s everywhere I'm finally so happy to be here


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Look at this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about i3? is it better choice against pentium in DA:I and FC4 and BF4? Future games with frostbite 3 and Unreal engine 4...


In heavily multi-threaded games the G3258 will struggle, Dragon Age Inquisition and Battlefield 4 are two of those games, I don't know much about Far Cry 4 though,

Frostbite 3 games such as Battlefield 4 and Dragon Age Inquisition have a tendency to be pretty well multi-threaded so it's likely that the i3 will fare better in those.

The G3258's strength is single-threaded performance, so in well multi-threaded games and applications it probably wont be able to do as well as other processors with more cores/threads.

Due to the next gen consoles developers are focusing on multi-threading more than ever before, like I said in the OP
Quote:


> When/If games start requiring 4-8 threads to be playable, this CPU will likely struggle


I feel this is the year that that will happen quite alot, perhaps by Q2-Q3 2015 the latest games will want 3-4+ cores/threads to be playable, so there's still some time for people to get an i5 or an i7 and be set for years to come with powerful processors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *route4*
> 
> Hey, that's good to hear! I'm looking to build a new PC within a week or two hopefully, and I'm glad I did some research. After a few days of reading about i5s and i7s everywhere I'm finally so happy to be here


Awesome! How comes you were reading about i5s and i7s? They're differently still worth getting eventually since this processor isn't all that future proof.


----------



## route4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Awesome! How comes you were reading about i5s and i7s? They're differently still worth getting eventually since this processor isn't all that future proof.


People keep recommending i5/7 everywhere I looked and it took me a few days to notice the little Pentium







I'm proofing for the present for now and I just today discovered that I need single-thread power. Worrying for the future is for later


----------



## Winthorpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *route4*
> 
> People keep recommending i5/7 everywhere I looked and it took me a few days to notice the little Pentium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm proofing for the present for now and I just today discovered that I need single-thread power. Worrying for the future is for later


I took a similar route with my build.

When I did my reading around, it became evident that splashing £170 on a CPU that would perform as well as the G3258 for most games I play it became an easy decision. I got the Pentium for £42 in the end and, pound-for-found, it's been absolutely magnificent.

There'll be a time in the future when newer games start to really suffer because of it, but at present I'm playing games that are either a) indie stuff or b) AAA titles that are at least 2-3 years old. If you have a backlog of stuff to play through (Far Cry 3 and Splinter Cell: Conviction!) then this chip is ideal.

It's taken me a while to get my head around OCing, but this thread has been an absolute godsend. Managed to get stable at 4.4Ghz with 1.35v. Didn't want to push further as I don't know how long I'll be keeping the CPU. I would've probably made some hideous mistakes if I hadn't been following this thread. Kudos to all who've kept it going.


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Can anyone make DA:I benchmark?


there is no point the game is unplayable on dual cores thanks to the constant freezing stuttering and crashing on dual cores, while my chip @4.7ghz was able to play it, it was so far from playable its not even funny goes all the way up to around 60fps for couple of seconds, then after another 2-3 s it freezes for around 5s and then it dips to something like 12fps even in the opening menu i was getting only around 10fps, its the first game i encountered that truly needed the extra cores to runs smooth,so min would be around 11fps average is impossible to state but if the chip had another core it would probably stay at around 50-60fps max was big but none of this matters since the game is unplayable


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> In heavily multi-threaded games the G3258 will struggle, Dragon Age Inquisition and Battlefield 4 are two of those games, I don't know much about Far Cry 4 though,
> 
> Frostbite 3 games such as Battlefield 4 and Dragon Age Inquisition have a tendency to be pretty well multi-threaded so it's likely that the i3 will fare better in those.
> 
> The G3258's strength is single-threaded performance, so in well multi-threaded games and applications it probably wont be able to do as well as other processors with more cores/threads.
> 
> Due to the next gen consoles developers are focusing on multi-threading more than ever before, like I said in the OP
> I feel this is the year that that will happen quite alot, perhaps by Q2-Q3 2015 the latest games will want 3-4+ cores/threads to be playable, so there's still some time for people to get an i5 or an i7 and be set for years to come with powerful processors.
> Awesome! How comes you were reading about i5s and i7s? They're differently still worth getting eventually since this processor isn't all that future proof.


yep but how the he*l that i3 is much faster than pentium clock per clock?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> yep but how the he*l that i3 is much faster than pentium clock per clock?


What do you mean?


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> What do you mean?


I mean that OCed pentium G3258 cant beat i3 at 3.4GHz in new games.


----------



## route4

I hope it's okay to ask here for build advice. If I go to reddit etc they will inevitably tell me to get an i7...










Spoiler: part list



PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Pentium G3258 3.2GHz Dual-Core Processor ($68.99 @ NCIX US)
*Motherboard:* MSI H81M-P33 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($44.99 @ Directron)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($80.97 @ OutletPC)
*Storage:* Crucial MX100 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($103.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 660 2GB Video Card ($124.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Fractal Design Define R4 w/Window (Black Pearl) ATX Mid Tower Case ($79.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* XFX 550W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply ($52.99 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($88.98 @ OutletPC)
*Total:* $645.89
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-01-07 07:55 EST-0500_



What budget CPU cooler to go with this setup?

Quote:


> The G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory operating voltage of 1.65V exceeds the Intel Haswell Refresh CPU recommended maximum of 1.5V+5% (1.575V). This memory module may run at a reduced clock rate to meet the 1.5V voltage recommendation, or may require running at a voltage greater than the Intel recommended maximum.


Should I buy the 1600 variant, or this will be better?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> I mean that OCed pentium G3258 cant beat i3 at 3.4GHz in new games.


In well multi-threaded workloads.
Quote:


> The G3258's strength is single-threaded performance, so in well multi-threaded games and applications it probably wont be able to do as well as other processors with more cores/threads.


----------



## Themisseble

http://wccftech.com/witcher-3-wild-hunt-official-pc-requirements-revealed/

Hard time for Dual cores... maybe pentium g3258 will be able to run it properly


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/witcher-3-wild-hunt-official-pc-requirements-revealed/
> 
> Hard time for Dual cores... maybe pentium g3258 will be able to run it properly


if not there will possibly be a mod that allows it to run like fc4.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/witcher-3-wild-hunt-official-pc-requirements-revealed/
> 
> Hard time for Dual cores... maybe pentium g3258 will be able to run it properly


If the G3258 was released earlier it would have been alot better.

The Witcher 3 is being built for PC, PS4 and the Xbox One which have 8 jaguar cores, and 6 of them are dedicated to developers.

The progress we've wanted for years is finally happening, but its unfortunate that the G3258 may have a short life because of it.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/witcher-3-wild-hunt-official-pc-requirements-revealed/
> 
> Hard time for Dual cores... maybe pentium g3258 will be able to run it properly


Stock X4 940's Passmark score 3658 and 2500K's 6478 and G3258's around 4032

There was an old thread of mine where I posted the passmark scores of i3 4130 and would be scores of 8 Jaguar cores. Scores of both of them were similar, you can easily OC G3258 to match i3 4130 and close the multi-threaded advantage gap. Now I'm not an experienced programmer or a CPU designer so I could be wrong. DX 12 will free up the CPU a lot than DX 11 but i3 will also benefit from it so there's that.

But this should not be compared with i3, in India, G3258, at the time of writing this reply and when I bought it, price wise it was going against Athlon 5350, between these two I think we can say G3258 is better, no?


----------



## Themisseble

Yep G3258 is much better choice between them... but look at Athlon 5350. AMD managed to beat Intel Celeron J1900/J1800 in IPC/FPU/INTEGER performance... and then they have managed to put that CPU performance on 4.5W mobile soc. Also GPu perf. should be same (memory bandwidth starved)


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Yep G3258 is much better choice between them... but look at Athlon 5350. AMD managed to beat Intel Celeron J1900/J1800 in IPC/FPU/INTEGER performance... and then they have managed to put that CPU performance on 4.5W mobile soc. Also GPu perf. should be same (memory bandwidth starved)


Yes, AMD was good with Athlon 5350, if they could do the same with their CPUs, we'll finally see sanity from Intel in their prices. I think Athlon 5350's GPU will be better than those Celerons you mentioned.

AMD did a mistake with single channel memory and x4 PCIE but it is still suitable for browsing, music listening and movie watching.


----------



## vmfventura

Hi guys...

Can help me with my g3258 overclock? I know this is a thread g3258+GTX970, but can help me?

I have a z97m anniversary from asrock, a g3258 and gskill ripjaws 2x4 1600mhz mems, and i have my cpu overclocked @ 4.7 with 1.35vcore with a CM Hyper TX4 cooler.

I ran prime95 over 12hours, without any problems, with max temps at 67ºc, but last night, after buy a new r9 270x from gigabyte (came from r7 260x), playing titanfall, the system crash after start playing 2/3 minutes.

First i thought it was graphics overclock, stock clocks and complete freeze.
Second, mem xmp at 1600mhz 1.65v, complete freeze.
Third, cpu at 3.2 and ran normally, but game freezes 3/5 seconds, randomly...

Other thing, is i cant stable overclock @ 4.4, 4.2...
@ 4.4 vcore 1.25 - freeze in prime (hardware failure, in one thread) 2 minutes later
@4.2 vcore 1.2 - freeze in prime (hardware failure, in one thread) 2 minutes later
and @ 4.7 vcore 1.35 - run 12hours prime 95 without problem, but have problems in titanfall...

Later i can give you my bios settings to see..

Thanks


----------



## Themisseble

What about cleaning drivers?...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmfventura*
> 
> Hi guys...
> 
> Can help me with my g3258 overclock? I know this is a thread g3258+GTX970, but can help me?
> 
> I have a z97m anniversary from asrock, a g3258 and gskill ripjaws 2x4 1600mhz mems, and i have my cpu overclocked @ 4.7 with 1.35vcore with a CM Hyper TX4 cooler.
> 
> I ran prime95 over 12hours, without any problems, with max temps at 67ºc, but last night, after buy a new r9 270x from gigabyte (came from r7 260x), playing titanfall, the system crash after start playing 2/3 minutes.
> 
> First i thought it was graphics overclock, stock clocks and complete freeze.
> Second, mem xmp at 1600mhz 1.65v, complete freeze.
> Third, cpu at 3.2 and ran normally, but game freezes 3/5 seconds, randomly...
> 
> Other thing, is i cant stable overclock @ 4.4, 4.2...
> @ 4.4 vcore 1.25 - freeze in prime (hardware failure, in one thread) 2 minutes later
> @4.2 vcore 1.2 - freeze in prime (hardware failure, in one thread) 2 minutes later
> and @ 4.7 vcore 1.35 - run 12hours prime 95 without problem, but have problems in titanfall...
> 
> Later i can give you my bios settings to see..
> 
> Thanks


on the 4.7at 1.35v did you raise input voltage? You should try 1.95v input voltage with that profile. It should add the stability you need for gaming.


----------



## Eiyuki

guys, sorry this is maybe a silly question,
the 1st time g3258 out, the processor is already unlocked right? just to make sure, kinda worry that if i got the one without the " anniversary edition" it might not unlocked








and another question, what do u guys suggest i should get for a cheap overclocking mobo for this proc? the budget for mobo is around $80-90


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiyuki*
> 
> guys, sorry this is maybe a silly question,
> the 1st time g3258 out, the processor is already unlocked right? just to make sure, kinda worry that if i got the one without the " anniversary edition" it might not unlocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another question, what do u guys suggest i should get for a cheap overclocking mobo for this proc? the budget for mobo is around $80-90


asrock has a h97 pro4 that runs around $80 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=13-157-511 its the exact same as the z97 pro3 except it can only run ram up to 1600mhz.

Sometimes you can find a msi z97 mate close to that price but it will be tight.

As for the first question as long as it says g3258 then your good. They all say anniversary if its a g3258.


----------



## tp4tissue

Microcenter bundle if you can get to one.. maybe proxy a buddy.. $100 total , comes with z97 + g3258

We've seeeeen g3258 for $50 lowest, and z87 for something like $60


----------



## Eiyuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> asrock has a h97 pro4 that runs around $80 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=13-157-511 its the exact same as the z97 pro3 except it can only run ram up to 1600mhz.
> 
> Sometimes you can find a msi z97 mate close to that price but it will be tight.
> 
> As for the first question as long as it says g3258 then your good. They all say anniversary if its a g3258.


Do you have any other suggestion ? I live in 3rd world country, and the product is limited, the one you stated earlier is not available in my country








Also, I've seen Linus videos and he said he recommend Asus B85, What do you think about that?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiyuki*
> 
> Do you have any other suggestion ? I live in 3rd world country, and the product is limited, the one you stated earlier is not available in my country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've seen Linus videos and he said he recommend Asus B85, What do you think about that?


that board will do fine. You can overclock the pentium with most lower tier boards. You just need to be sure you can bios update. Some boards may need bios update to fully support the g3258.


----------



## vmfventura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*


on the 4.7at 1.35v did you raise input voltage? You should try 1.95v input voltage with that profile. It should add the stability you need for gaming.[/quote]
I most see where is that option...
I have cpu cache override voltage @1.200v
Did you teel me to change cpu input voltage? Most find it in bios...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmfventura*
> 
> on the 4.7at 1.35v did you raise input voltage? You should try 1.95v input voltage with that profile. It should add the stability you need for gaming.


it may be called vccn or vrin they are all the same as input voltage.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmfventura*
> 
> I ran prime95 over 12hours, without any problems, with max temps at 67ºc, but last night, after buy a new r9 270x from gigabyte (came from r7 260x), playing titanfall, the system crash after start playing 2/3 minutes.


It seems to me you might have a video driver issue. Have you stored your overclock in a profile and then returned to stock speeds to see if the crash keeps happening? If so then you might need to do a cleanup of video drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiyuki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> asrock has a h97 pro4 that runs around $80 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=13-157-511 its the exact same as the z97 pro3 except it can only run ram up to 1600mhz.
> 
> Sometimes you can find a msi z97 mate close to that price but it will be tight.
> 
> As for the first question as long as it says g3258 then your good. They all say anniversary if its a g3258.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any other suggestion ? I live in 3rd world country, and the product is limited, the one you stated earlier is not available in my country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've seen Linus videos and he said he recommend Asus B85, What do you think about that?
Click to expand...

Where are you from? You may be able to pick out a motherboard from this list:

http://www.ukgamingcomputers.co.uk/overclocking-pentium-g3258-on-h81-b75-h87-h97-chipsets-a-60.html


----------



## vmfventura

Wirerat, i will try it at night, and then give you feedback..

Quantum Reality, its the same driver, but i uninstall it via DDU and reinstalled... Tonight i'll test better


----------



## smooth

I have mine OC'd to 4.5 at 1.28 volts. I have to raise it to 1.35 to get it stable at 4.6. I haven't really been able to get it stable beyond that because I didn't want to feed it so many volts.
I have it under water so at 1.28v it's under 50c running the hottest benches I can throw at it, under 60c at 1.35v, and when I took it to 1.4v for a bit I was still able to keep it under 70c.

But my main question is whether voltage matters so much if my temps are under control like they are? Do we know enough yet how high we can take these for daily use? I'd like to just pump this as high as it can go and then relegate it to HTPC use sometime toward the end of the year...so longevity isn't that important but somewhat


----------



## Quantum Reality

Go for the minimum stable voltage, as that will help your components live longer.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smooth*
> 
> I have mine OC'd to 4.5 at 1.28 volts. I have to raise it to 1.35 to get it stable at 4.6. I haven't really been able to get it stable beyond that because I didn't want to feed it so many volts.
> I have it under water so at 1.28v it's under 50c running the hottest benches I can throw at it, under 60c at 1.35v, and when I took it to 1.4v for a bit I was still able to keep it under 70c.
> 
> But my main question is whether voltage matters so much if my temps are under control like they are? Do we know enough yet how high we can take these for daily use? I'd like to just pump this as high as it can go and then relegate it to HTPC use sometime toward the end of the year...so longevity isn't that important but somewhat


considering how cheap the cpu I say push it up to 1.45v if you need too. They usually dont die unless you get crazy pushing 1.5v plus.

I got kinda lucky and g3258 gives me 4.7 @1.312v so i stopped there. I m not under water though. if mine needed 1.4v to hit 47 i would definitely push it that hard though.


----------



## vmfventura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> considering how cheap the cpu I say push it up to 1.45v if you need too. They usually dont die unless you get crazy pushing 1.5v plus.
> 
> I got kinda lucky and g3258 gives me 4.7 @1.312v so i stopped there. I m not under water though. if mine needed 1.4v to hit 47 i would definitely push it that hard though.


So, after clean drivers, and select mems @1600 (original) titanfall, and everything works fantastic @4.7ghz.

i leave my settings here in Z97M Anniversary from Asrock:
CPU Ratio: all core
All Core: 47 (4700mhz)
CPU Cache Ratio: 44 (4400mhz)
BCLK frequency: 100mhz

Mems:
XMP 1.2 Profile 1
Frequency: DD3-1600
Performance Mode

FIVT Switch Freq. Signature: Positive
FIVT Switch Freq. Offset: Auto
CPU Vcore Volatge Mode: Override Mode
Vcore Override Voltage: 1.350
Vcore Voltage Additional Offset: Auto
CPU Cache Voltage Mode: Override Mode
CPU Cache Override Voltage: 1.20
CPU Cache Additional Offset: Auto

Thanks everyone


----------



## Eiyuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> that board will do fine. You can overclock the pentium with most lower tier boards. You just need to be sure you can bios update. Some boards may need bios update to fully support the g3258.


Is it true that some motherboard can't detect the cpu if the bios is not updated to the newest ver?
if so, how can I manage to upgrade it if I dont have any intel cpu?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Where are you from? You may be able to pick out a motherboard from this list:
> 
> http://www.ukgamingcomputers.co.uk/overclocking-pentium-g3258-on-h81-b75-h87-h97-chipsets-a-60.html


I'm from Indonesia







Thanks for the link


----------



## Quantum Reality

Would it be cheaper to import from Hong Kong into Indonesia than try to find a local supplier?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiyuki*
> 
> Is it true that some motherboard can't detect the cpu if the bios is not updated to the newest ver?
> if so, how can I manage to upgrade it if I dont have any intel cpu?
> I'm from Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link


that is possible with the z87/h87/b85/b81 for sure. My maximus hero vi (the z87 hero) would not even post when I put my 4790k on it. I used bios flashback to update it without needing a cpu.

My z87 Plus actually recognized the pentium g258 but it would not let me overclock it until I updated the bios. You will need to verify if for sure especially if you dont have access to a 1st gen haswell to update with.


----------



## Eiyuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> that is possible with the z87/h87/b85/b81 for sure. My maximus hero vi (the z87 hero) would not even post when I put my 4790k on it. I used bios flashback to update it without needing a cpu.
> 
> My z87 Plus actually recognized the pentium g258 but it would not let me overclock it until I updated the bios. You will need to verify if for sure especially if you dont have access to a 1st gen haswell to update with.


i looked the asus b85m motherboard, then found out that the motherboard only support it from bios version 2001, is there anyway I can tell the motherboard bios version without buying it 1st?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiyuki*
> 
> i looked the asus b85m motherboard, then found out that the motherboard only support it from bios version 2001, is there anyway I can tell the motherboard bios version without buying it 1st?


not unless there is a version number that is shipping with a certain bios.


----------



## jsx821

It's been awhile since I visited this forum.
Sold my Haswell build a while ago, but now I'm back







.

Quick Q- I'm running angelotti x264 version from the Haswell Thread- do I run Auto or 8 as far as thread count. And normal or priority? Thanks


----------



## abctoz

only 2 threads on the g3258, high priority will render you unable to do anything else but its better for stability testing


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> only 2 threads on the g3258, high priority will render you unable to do anything else but its better for stability testing


only option is auto, 8, or 16.
this is angelotti's x264 version.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Pick Auto, worked fine for me.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Pick Auto, worked fine for me.


Thanks.

BTW- is there like an overclock chart posted for g3258 owners like on the Haswell thread?
I haven't really done any searches, because I overclocked 2 haswell cpu's within the past year. So, I'm guessing this chip is no different. I just want to know what's considered a 'good chip'. On stock cooler, I am currently at 40x/32x via 1.050v v-core. Everything else on auto.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> BTW- is there like an overclock chart posted for g3258 owners like on the Haswell thread?
> I haven't really done any searches, because I overclocked 2 haswell cpu's within the past year. So, I'm guessing this chip is no different. I just want to know what's considered a 'good chip'. On stock cooler, I am currently at 40x/32x via 1.050v v-core. Everything else on auto.


Actually there was one in the OP, come to think of it, I'm not sure what happened to it.


----------



## Quantum Reality

http://www.overclock.net/t/1524948/build-log-qrs-pentium-g3258-box/0_100

There's also my thread which has some UEFI pics.


----------



## jsx821

Forgive my lack of awareness, but stock v-core for this chip is 1.050v correct?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Forgive my lack of awareness, but stock v-core for this chip is 1.050v correct?


VID is not a static number across all chips, and is set by intel for each one. 1.05 is a good ballpark for stock I would imagine though.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Forgive my lack of awareness, but stock v-core for this chip is 1.050v correct?
> 
> 
> 
> VID is not a static number across all chips, and is set by intel for each one. 1.05 is a good ballpark for stock I would imagine though.
Click to expand...

yup, the stock VID can vary slightly from chip to chip... IIRC you can load optimized defaults and in BIOS next to where you enter vcore, it should show you your stock.. you can also try lowing it a tad as well.


----------



## jsx821

I see. But don't you mean v-core is not static? Isn't VID fixed by the user (user inputting it into bios)?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> I see. But don't you mean v-core is not static? Isn't VID fixed by the user (user inputting it into bios)?


VID refers to a table of preprogrammed voltage for multiplier values that Intel has tested the chip to run at. These are the "stock values", but are programed on a per chip basis. VID =/= VCore. Different boards will have different voltage offsets based on the power delivery implementation and its efficiency.

I meant VID is not static across a specific model of CPU, some will have a higher or lower VID than its neighbor on the production line. But yes, it is static for the individual chip.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> VID refers to a table of preprogrammed voltage for multiplier values that Intel has tested the chip to run at. These are the "stock values", but are programed on a per chip basis. VID =/= VCore. Different boards will have different voltage offsets based on the power delivery implementation and its efficiency.
> 
> I meant VID is not static across a specific model of CPU, some will have a higher or lower VID than its neighbor on the production line. But yes, it is static for the individual chip.


Never knew that. Very good to know. Thanks


----------



## Devildog83

Gotta love new egg. I just ordered the MSI Z97 Krait edition to replace my Asrock pro 4, (pretty much for aesthetic reasons). Went with free 4 to 7 day ship but it looks like it will be 2 days for free. Looking forward to the Black and white. I wonder if I can get a bit more out of the 3258?



I will be listing my Z97 pro 4 for about $75 once the new one is here and I verify that it's working 100%. I will post a link here as soon as I list it.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Have you checked how good the voltage regulators are on the MSI vs the ASRock? There's a whole thread devoted to the quality of components on Z97 boards, by the way.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Gotta love new egg. I just ordered the MSI Z97 Krait edition to replace my Asrock pro 4, (pretty much for aesthetic reasons). Went with free 4 to 7 day ship but it looks like it will be 2 days for free. Looking forward to the Black and white. I wonder if I can get a bit more out of the 3258?
> 
> 
> 
> I will be listing my Z97 pro 4 for about $75 once the new one is here and I verify that it's working 100%. I will post a link here as soon as I list it.


Nice to meet you fellow Marine Overclocker.

Marine Airwinger here.. got out in 2009


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Nice to meet you fellow Marine Overclocker.
> 
> Marine Airwinger here.. got out in 2009


Back at ya Jarhead ! I am on old dog. I got out in 87'. If I would have stayed in I would have been in 31 years now. I was a Mechanic attached to a Tank unit.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Have you checked how good the voltage regulators are on the MSI vs the ASRock? There's a whole thread devoted to the quality of components on Z97 boards, by the way.


No I haven't, my issue with the pro 4 is that it's too narrow and the CPU sits too high so it looks funny in my system. I have it watercooled and it doesn't look right plus it's 8.5" instead of 9.6 like a regular full ATX board so it doesn't fit the plexi I have covering the space around the board. I liked the Asrock performance and thought about the Extreme 4 or 6 but the cost is a bit higher and money is an issue at this time. I am sure the MSI will do fine and if not I will send it back.


----------



## remixedMind

finally 5ghz , with stock cooler this time also







http://valid.x86.fr/1jfxw1
the pc was outside my window to keep the temps down, not stable btw


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> finally 5ghz , with stock cooler this time also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1jfxw1
> the pc was outside my window to keep the temps down, not stable btw


Make sure it doesn't tip over. Lol.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Make sure it doesn't tip over. Lol.


it didn`t







safe and inside the house now


----------



## wermad

Hey guys, forgot to post pics of my build. I'm still riding w/ the lil G3258. I cancelled the 4690k (mainly due to the bogus discounts that didn't worked out). I'm at a crossroad on what to get: back to x79, Haswell or DC, or try X99 if ddr4 can be had for cheap (wishful thinking







). For now, I'm just running old games that hardly push all three of my gpu's. a real waste but I had the opportunity get a 3rd card and two more blocks. At least this aspect is finish. Also, can't decide on what monitor: 4k, 3x 1440s, or 5x 1080s (will need me some 295x2s then







). For now, my lil Pentium can sit comfy in this rig


----------



## sepiashimmer

My PSU has 20-pin and 4-pin power connector instead of 24-pin and 8-pin power connectors. Will these pose any problem in overclocking? Is there any risk of damage?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> My PSU has 20-pin and 4-pin power connector instead of 24-pin and 8-pin power connectors. Will these pose any problem in overclocking? Is there any risk of damage?


you need to get adapters to make the 8pin and 24 pin or it wont post. If your psu has the proper amps on the 12v rail overclocking will be fine.

Honestly you could get a budget quality psu for $40 that has the right connections.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> My PSU has 20-pin and 4-pin power connector instead of 24-pin and 8-pin power connectors. Will these pose any problem in overclocking? Is there any risk of damage?


Echoing Wirerat, I would highly suggest upgrading to a more modern PSU.

Here's a refurbished Corsair 650W, for example:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139086&ignorebbr=1


----------



## Devildog83

Z97 Snowboard.


----------



## charliebrown

is that the z97s i saw on microcenter in does not support i3,i5,i7 just pentium and celeron


----------



## Eiyuki

Guys, do you think this procc will have a chance against GTA V? It's one of my most anticipated game for a long, long time and i hope this procc can handle it


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiyuki*
> 
> Guys, do you think this procc will have a chance against GTA V? It's one of my most anticipated game for a long, long time and i hope this procc can handle it


GTA V ran on PS3 and now runs 8 Jaguar core PS4 and XB1, no reason why G3258 will struggle with it, maybe not at highest settings.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiyuki*
> 
> Guys, do you think this procc will have a chance against GTA V? It's one of my most anticipated game for a long, long time and i hope this procc can handle it


I don't know, I suppose it depends on how the game depends on Cores/threads.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> is that the z97s i saw on microcenter in does not support i3,i5,i7 just pentium and celeron


Nope, it supports all 1150 socket CPU's such as 4670k - 4770k and so on.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130801&cm_re=msi_z97-_-13-130-801-_-Product


----------



## tp4tissue

GTA V should run fine,, as minimum specs specify dual core.. it doesn't require a quad core..

Considering how ****ty and slow the cores are on the PS4/xbone.. Overclocked dual core intel should be faster than all of them combined.


----------



## Themisseble

Also for DA:I.... dual cores can run it.
But it is really slow.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> GTA V should run fine,, as minimum specs specify dual core.. it doesn't require a quad core..
> 
> Considering how ****ty and slow the cores are on the PS4/xbone.. Overclocked dual core intel should be faster than all of them combined.


In my experience, Intel Pentium G3258 @ 4.3 GHz is just as fast as AMD A10-5800K @ 4.1 GHz.

AMD really needs a "new" CPU


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Also for DA:I.... dual cores can run it.
> But it is really slow.


Was it patched already ? Can Dragon Age: Inquisition run properly now on a dual-core CPU ?

Tech Spot made a performance review last November 24, 2014
http://www.techspot.com/review/921-dragon-age-inquisition-benchmarks/page6.html

_We didn't test Dragon Age: Inquisition with any dual-core processors because the game wouldn't run. When using either an AMD or Intel dual-core CPU the game locks up at either the loading screen or the main menu if it gets that far. Both cores see 100% load while the system hangs._


----------



## Eiyuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> GTA V should run fine,, as minimum specs specify dual core.. it doesn't require a quad core..
> 
> Considering how ****ty and slow the cores are on the PS4/xbone.. Overclocked dual core intel should be faster than all of them combined.


Well, the source here http://store.steampowered.com/app/271590/ says that the minimum is quad core.

By the way, I'm planning to buy the ASUS B85M-G motherboard for this CPU, does anyone know if this motherboard can support the cpu without any upgrade from the bios?
Because if I can't detect this CPU without upgrading the bios then I'm doomed because I don't have any Intel CPU


----------



## sepiashimmer

What brand B85 motherboard are you buying? You should check with the company if it requires or doesn't.

Some allow you to update on boot up, so you could have the BIOS update in a pen drive.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> In my experience, Intel Pentium G3258 @ 4.3 GHz is just as fast as AMD A10-5800K @ 4.1 GHz.
> 
> AMD really needs a "new" CPU


Wasn't it A10-7850K?


----------



## Eiyuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> What brand B85 motherboard are you buying? You should check with the company if it requires or doesn't.
> 
> Some allow you to update on boot up, so you could have the BIOS update in a pen drive.


oh im sorry i forgot to type it, it's ASUS one, i have a little knowledge on motherboard, what kind of info i should search?


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiyuki*
> 
> oh im sorry i forgot to type it, it's ASUS one, i have a little knowledge on motherboard, what kind of info i should search?


Look on the box for date of manufacture, if it is newer than G3258, it will most likely have the newest BIOS.

It may boot up without BIOS update but you may need to update the BIOS if you want to overclock it.

I saw this thread at Tom's Hardware where a user asked about overclocking on the motherboard you are considering. The user seemed to be able to run it but couldn't overclock without the BIOS update.

http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2330365/asus-b85m-g3258-overclock.html

Ask Asus Customer Care.


----------



## sepiashimmer

When I used my MB's auto-overclocking. 3.8 was fine for regular tasks but while FC4 was loading it BSOD, any idea why?

VID was 1.527v, Vcore was 1.50, cache was 1.20.


----------



## sepiashimmer

So when I ran FC4 without MSI Afterburner at 3.8. It loaded without BSODing but while I was in the middle of fight it BSOD.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> When I used my MB's auto-overclocking. 3.8 was fine for regular tasks but while FC4 was loading it BSOD, any idea why?
> 
> VID was 1.527v, Vcore was 1.50, cache was 1.20.


you were not stable. Why are you using 1.5v? That is too much voltage. Your temps are probably too high.

Turn auto off and set vcore to 1.30v then set core to 4.5ghz. Manually set cache to 3.2 and cache voltage to 1.180v. Also put input voltage to 1.85v. Then try and boot it. If it gets to windows try running xtu Bench (not stress) and see if it passes. If it crashes raise vcore .025 and try again.

If it passrs xtu bench first try then go back to bios and raise core to 4.6 and run it again.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Thanks. I'll be trying what you suggested. But temps were most of the time 50 C, is that high?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Thanks. I'll be trying what you suggested. But temps were most of the time 50 C, is that high?


50c is fine but 1.5v is too much voltage. Voltage like that can damage your cpu. Keep it below 1.45. If you have a nice chip stay below 1.4v even.


----------



## sepiashimmer

So I tried what you suggested. It loaded till Windows 7 logo and got stuck there. No BSOD.





You can check the images if my input was correct. For cache you said 3.2 but I though you meant 32.

Now back on stock to post here.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> So I tried what you suggested. It loaded till Windows 7 logo and got stuck there. No BSOD.
> 
> Now back on stock to post here.


if you dint even get to windows then try stepping back to 4.4ghz and raise vcore to 1.32v. Input voltage or vccin is down near the bottom of that tunning page.


----------



## sepiashimmer

It's the same one which shows 1.850V?


----------



## sepiashimmer

When I raised the Vcore to 1.32 and reduced the speed to 4.4, it BSOD, when I reduced it to 4.2, after the Windows logo screen, I heard a beep and it stopped there.

Now I reduced the speed to 4.0 and Vcore to 1.25. Seems stable. Will be trying more variations to increase the speed.

Thanks for your help. OCing is very exciting.









4.0 at 1.25 was not stable, FC4 immediately BSOD after loading the game. But 4.0 at 1.300 seems to be stable, I played for 15 minutes and there was no BSOD.


----------



## CL3P20

You may need more input volts to hold a +4ghz OC stable.. I would test 1.9v input using the same vcore you were able to POST and fail OS on...


----------



## tp4tissue

Complete Overclock Guide here :

http://www.overclock.net/t/1500524/intel-pentium-g3258-performance-and-owners-club-now-with-gtx-970/420#post_22589087


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> You may need more input volts to hold a +4ghz OC stable.. I would test 1.9v input using the same vcore you were able to POST and fail OS on...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Complete Overclock Guide here :
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1500524/intel-pentium-g3258-performance-and-owners-club-now-with-gtx-970/420#post_22589087


Thanks both of you.


----------



## sepiashimmer

I've noticed that CPU cooler fans are spinning with a lot of noise. Can I control the fan speed in the BIOS?


----------



## sepiashimmer

Increasing the CPU input voltage to 1.90V didn't turn out to be stable for anything above 4.0GHz.

I'm suspecting if my PSU is 450W.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Increasing the CPU input voltage to 1.90V didn't turn out to be stable for anything above 4.0GHz.
> 
> I'm suspecting if my PSU is 450W.


450w is enough if it is a quality unit. What brand is the psu?


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 450w is enough if it is a quality unit. What brand is the psu?


Bullzer. Local made.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 450w is enough if it is a quality unit. What brand is the psu?


ANYTHING is enough for the G3258...

Literally ANYTHING...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> ANYTHING is enough for the G3258...
> 
> Literally ANYTHING...


a cheap psu with high ripple under load and low amps on the 12v could still have stability issues.

I definitely wouldnt use a diablotek.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> a cheap psu with high ripple under load and low amps on the 12v could still have stability issues.
> 
> I definitely wouldnt use a diablotek.


So it says 22A under +12V. If this is correct it comes to 264.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> So it says 22A under +12V. If this is correct it comes to 264.


that not really a psu i would overclock with. Considering you are having stability issues even at 4 ghz i bet that is the problem.

Almost every g3258 can hit 4.2ghz stable.


----------



## bernieyee

Damn, is it just me or are all the recent chips not that great?

I've made about several computers recently using chips purchased from NCIX and Memory Express, and many of them seem to have troubles past 4.0-4.2GHz without quite a bit of voltage.

For my own personal rig, the first one that I bought near the end of last summer hit 4.5GHz at 1.275v stable on both an ASUS H81i-PLUS and ASUS Z97i-PLUS.

The one I currently have seems to be stable at 4.2GHz at around 1.26v (currently testing), but to hit 4.3GHz I need like 1.325v. 4.4GHz? Probably 1.4v from the looks of it. This is on a ASUS H97M-E/CSM.


----------



## BlaZar3c321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiyuki*
> 
> i looked the asus b85m motherboard, then found out that the motherboard only support it from bios version 2001, is there anyway I can tell the motherboard bios version without buying it 1st?


Seems like it, mine couldn't do 4.2ghz with 1.2v, and I had to underclock it to 3.9ghz from 4.1ghz due to artifacts in CS:GO. I do have a weak R7 260 but I'm not sure if that's why.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bernieyee*
> 
> Damn, is it just me or are all the recent chips not that great?
> 
> I've made about several computers recently using chips purchased from NCIX and Memory Express, and many of them seem to have troubles past 4.0-4.2GHz without quite a bit of voltage.
> 
> For my own personal rig, the first one that I bought near the end of last summer hit 4.5GHz at 1.275v stable on both an ASUS H81i-PLUS and ASUS Z97i-PLUS.
> 
> The one I currently have seems to be stable at 4.2GHz at around 1.26v (currently testing), but to hit 4.3GHz I need like 1.325v. 4.4GHz? Probably 1.4v from the looks of it. This is on a ASUS H97M-E/CSM.


My G3258 chip needs:

1.275 Vcore @ 4.2 GHz
1.325 Vcore @ 4.3 GHz

Batch number: 3421B738
Made in Costa Rica


----------



## aerotracks

Unfortunately, almost all are that bad









Put my G3258 in the socket again tonight, still working fine









http://abload.de/image.php?img=32m_4500_2600_6_37_95vbugi.png


----------



## Quantum Reality

DDR3-2600? _Whoa._


----------



## sepiashimmer

Is Core Temp's VID Vcore? In Core Temp it is showing as 1.3500 v and in CPU-Z's core voltage is being shown as 0.928V.


----------



## vmfventura

Hi there,

This is my build...

G3258 @ 4.7Ghz @ 1.35vcore
Asrock Z97M Anniversary
Gskill Ripjaws 1600Mhz
Gigabyte R9 270X
Corsair H100i (max temps @ 52ºc @ Full Load with Prime95 after 2hours, case closed) , before with Coolermaster Hyper T4 max temp 69ºc/71ºc)





I hope you like it.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmfventura*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> This is my build...
> 
> G3258 @ 4.7Ghz @ 1.35vcore
> Asrock Z97M Anniversary
> Gskill Ripjaws 1600Mhz
> Gigabyte R9 270X
> Corsair H100i (max temps @ 52ºc @ Full Load with Prime95 after 2hours, case closed) , before with Coolermaster Hyper T4 max temp 69ºc/71ºc)
> 
> -snip-
> 
> I hope you like it.


Looks nice. Are you familiar with ASRock's UEFI settings? Did you manually overclock? How come I'm not getting that high, is something wrong with my MB or PSU?

What is FIVR in UEFI?


----------



## vmfventura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Looks nice. Are you familiar with ASRock's UEFI settings? Did you manually overclock? How come I'm not getting that high, is something wrong with my MB or PSU?
> 
> What is FIVR in UEFI?


hi there, i don't know what means..

Give you my settings for overclock.

Code:



Code:


CPU Ratio: all core
All Core: 47 (4700mhz)
CPU Cache Ratio: 44 (4400mhz)
BCLK frequency: 100mhz

Mems:
XMP 1.2 Profile 1
Frequency: DD3-1600
Performance Mode

FIVT Switch Freq. Signature: Positive
FIVT Switch Freq. Offset: Auto
CPU Vcore Volatge Mode: Override Mode
Vcore Override Voltage: 1.350
Vcore Voltage Additional Offset: Auto
CPU Cache Voltage Mode: Override Mode
CPU Cache Override Voltage: 1.20
CPU Cache Additional Offset: Auto


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bernieyee*
> 
> Damn, is it just me or are all the recent chips not that great?
> 
> I've made about several computers recently using chips purchased from NCIX and Memory Express, and many of them seem to have troubles past 4.0-4.2GHz without quite a bit of voltage.
> 
> For my own personal rig, the first one that I bought near the end of last summer hit 4.5GHz at 1.275v stable on both an ASUS H81i-PLUS and ASUS Z97i-PLUS.
> 
> The one I currently have seems to be stable at 4.2GHz at around 1.26v (currently testing), but to hit 4.3GHz I need like 1.325v. 4.4GHz? Probably 1.4v from the looks of it. This is on a ASUS H97M-E/CSM.


I think you could be right, I got one of the 1st ones from Costa Rica last year too and on my Asrock z97 pro 4 wa sat 4.3 with 1.210 Vcore all day.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bernieyee*
> 
> Damn, is it just me or are all the recent chips not that great?
> 
> I've made about several computers recently using chips purchased from NCIX and Memory Express, and many of them seem to have troubles past 4.0-4.2GHz without quite a bit of voltage.
> 
> For my own personal rig, the first one that I bought near the end of last summer hit 4.5GHz at 1.275v stable on both an ASUS H81i-PLUS and ASUS Z97i-PLUS.
> 
> The one I currently have seems to be stable at 4.2GHz at around 1.26v (currently testing), but to hit 4.3GHz I need like 1.325v. 4.4GHz? Probably 1.4v from the looks of it. This is on a ASUS H97M-E/CSM.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could be right, I got one of the 1st ones from Costa Rica last year too and on my Asrock z97 pro 4 wa sat 4.3 with 1.210 Vcore all day.
Click to expand...

Yep, mine was one of the first off the block as well. I guess Intel has started "tuning" their wafer process now that they don't need to cherry-pick the ones they know are good for a product launch.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmfventura*
> 
> hi there, i don't know what means..
> 
> Give you my settings for overclock.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CPU Ratio: all core
> All Core: 47 (4700mhz)
> CPU Cache Ratio: 44 (4400mhz)
> BCLK frequency: 100mhz
> 
> Mems:
> XMP 1.2 Profile 1
> Frequency: DD3-1600
> Performance Mode
> 
> FIVT Switch Freq. Signature: Positive
> FIVT Switch Freq. Offset: Auto
> CPU Vcore Volatge Mode: Override Mode
> Vcore Override Voltage: 1.350
> Vcore Voltage Additional Offset: Auto
> CPU Cache Voltage Mode: Override Mode
> CPU Cache Override Voltage: 1.20
> CPU Cache Additional Offset: Auto


I couldn't find BCLK frequency setting. You also didn't mention your CPU input voltage setting. When I tried your settings it got stuck at "Windows starting" loading screen. "What is FIVT Switch Freq. Signature: Positive"? I don't have FIVT, instead I have FIVR.

Also I'm not overclocking the memory.


----------



## Quantum Reality

http://www.overclock.net/t/1524948/build-log-qrs-pentium-g3258-box/0_100

I have some ASRock BIOS screens in that thread.


----------



## sepiashimmer

There is lot of difference between your BIOS and mine. I don't have some settings, maybe because mine is H81 and not Z97.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Pictures on that page are taking forever to load because of some internet connection problem, can you post your settings here in text.


----------



## aalvisk

got my G3258 a few weeks ago, but didn't have much time to tinker with it, but it turns out that it is a pretty bad OCer by the looks of it.

Don't get me wrong, I'm a 1st time overclocker/complete noob, but read loads of guides, info etc., but the highest I was yet to achieve was 4.0GHz with 1.18VCore.
Anything lower by 0.02 volts and it would crash withing 2 hours of playing BF3 or any other high taxing game. This runs perfectly stable and pretty cool as well at ~55C (running stock cooler)

Was hoping to get atleast 4.3GHz or around that mark.
Have tried changing all those voltage input settings from fixed to adaptive, from ring voltages to the cache freq, but couldn't get any higher.
4.3GHz even couldn't boot into windows with 1.3Volts without a blue screen

Any advice?

btw my mb is MSI H81M-p33


----------



## [CyGnus]

aalvisk dont be afraid to give voltage to the G3258, start with 1.25v anything less the Chip will not overclock nothing special i believe you can get 4.4 or more i have mine with 1.34v and 4.5GHz for you to have an idea, sure there are some good chips that do 1.25v and 4.7 but average they are on the 4.4/4.5GHz range with 1.3/1.35v


----------



## vmfventura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vmfventura*
> 
> hi there, i don't know what means..
> 
> Give you my settings for overclock.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CPU Ratio: all core
> All Core: 47 (4700mhz)
> CPU Cache Ratio: 44 (4400mhz)
> BCLK frequency: 100mhz
> 
> Mems:
> XMP 1.2 Profile 1
> Frequency: DD3-1600
> Performance Mode
> 
> FIVT Switch Freq. Signature: Positive
> FIVT Switch Freq. Offset: Auto
> CPU Vcore Volatge Mode: Override Mode
> Vcore Override Voltage: 1.350
> Vcore Voltage Additional Offset: Auto
> CPU Cache Voltage Mode: Override Mode
> CPU Cache Override Voltage: 1.20
> CPU Cache Additional Offset: Auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find BCLK frequency setting. You also didn't mention your CPU input voltage setting. When I tried your settings it got stuck at "Windows starting" loading screen. "What is FIVT Switch Freq. Signature: Positive"? I don't have FIVT, instead I have FIVR.
> 
> Also I'm not overclocking the memory.
Click to expand...

BCLK is Fsb frequency.
Cpu input voltage is default, my mobo doesn't have that option.


----------



## sepiashimmer

@Quantum Reality

Your settings are also not working.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> @Quantum Reality
> 
> Your settings are also not working.


Well, every CPU is different so you may have to use mine as a baseline and increase voltages slowly as you go until you do reach a preferred level of stability.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Can I take Vcore above or to 1.5? Anyway in few days time I'll be trying with a different PSU and see if it goes higher.


----------



## aerotracks

I wouldn't go over 1.45V when running benchmarks... for 24/7 stuff I keep it at around 1.35V.


----------



## abctoz

switching freq is the freq used to create the output signal of the FIVR, basically a seemingly smooth signal is created by combining several signals corresponding to the number of phases, the FIVR is the voltage regulator inside the CPU that converts from eg 1.9v to 1.3v, much is the same concept as the voltage regulator that exists on the motherboard that converts from say 12v to 1.9v. theoretically more frequency gives you a smoother signal but means more heat, but in my experience it makes little difference, we're talking +/- 6% which i guess isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> aalvisk dont be afraid to give voltage to the G3258, start with 1.25v anything less the Chip will not overclock nothing special i believe you can get 4.4 or more i have mine with 1.34v and 4.5GHz for you to have an idea, sure there are some good chips that do 1.25v and 4.7 but average they are on the 4.4/4.5GHz range with 1.3/1.35v


I've not seen a G3258 @ 4.7ghz completely stable at 1.25v... if that's by settings, chances are the mobo is probably pushing close to 1.3v-ish..


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> switching freq is the freq used to create the output signal of the FIVR, basically a seemingly smooth signal is created by combining several signals corresponding to the number of phases, the FIVR is the voltage regulator inside the CPU that converts from eg 1.9v to 1.3v, much is the same concept as the voltage regulator that exists on the motherboard that converts from say 12v to 1.9v. theoretically more frequency gives you a smoother signal but means more heat, but in my experience it makes little difference, we're talking +/- 6% which i guess isn't that big of a deal.


Thanks so much for this information. I've been searching for it on Google, and most of the entries are 'FIVE' instead of 'FIVR'.


----------



## sepiashimmer

My PSU has somethingl like this:



Can I detach one and connect it to 4-pin ATX connector and make it an 8-pin ATX connector?



Currently a 4-pin connector is connected to the socket above memory slots.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> My PSU has somethingl like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I detach one and connect it to 4-pin ATX connector and make it an 8-pin ATX connector?
> 
> 
> 
> Currently a 4-pin connector is connected to the socket above memory slots.


You can't


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> aalvisk dont be afraid to give voltage to the G3258, start with 1.25v anything less the Chip will not overclock nothing special i believe you can get 4.4 or more i have mine with 1.34v and 4.5GHz for you to have an idea, sure there are some good chips that do 1.25v and 4.7 but average they are on the 4.4/4.5GHz range with 1.3/1.35v


In a local forum here in our country, the best I saw was G3258 @ 4.6 GHz using 1.25 Vcore


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> You can't


What's the most CPU input voltage I can give? 1.90 or more?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> What's the most CPU input voltage I can give? 1.90 or more?


2.2v is the max im comfortable with.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 2.2v is the max im comfortable with.


Thanks, I'll be trying that. Is it necessary that I have 8-pin ATX power connector to overclock?

I did that XTU test you recommended earlier, within 2 minutes into the test it froze. It also showed active cores as 1, now I'll be trying with more CPU input voltage.


----------



## mxthunder

Just ordered a second G3258 to see if I can get even better results. My current one takes 1.4V to reach 4.4GHz


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> My PSU has somethingl like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I detach one and connect it to 4-pin ATX connector and make it an 8-pin ATX connector?
> 
> 
> 
> Currently a 4-pin connector is connected to the socket above memory slots.


If it's a 20-pin with a short 4-pin "offshoot" (see here), that could well be a 20 + 4 pin design for either 20-pin motherboards or 24-pin motherboards. The secondary 4 or 8 pin connector takes a different one altogether.

Also, some motherboards are designed to tolerate 4-pin-only connections to their 8-pin secondary connectors. If so, the manual will direct where to plug the 4 pin connector correctly into the 8-pin socket.

Honestly it sounds like you should just drop the $50 on a decent 80plus ~500-600W PSU.


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> My PSU has somethingl like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I detach one and connect it to 4-pin ATX connector and make it an 8-pin ATX connector?
> 
> 
> 
> Currently a 4-pin connector is connected to the socket above memory slots.


no, most motherboards will work with single 4 pin connector plugged in instead of 8 pin so there should be no need for it


----------



## sepiashimmer

So I think I finally got 4.0 stable, I left the cache ratio at stock and cache voltage on auto. I'm using Vcore of 1.25v. Just did XTU stress for five minutes and it passed but the active core count was 1, shouldn't it be 2 if it's dual core? Is there a way to get active core count to 2?

Will be trying more.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Increasing to 4.5 BSOD with 9C code. G3258 doesn't have QPI so what is VTT? Also are the BSOD codes of Ivy and Sandy applicable to Haswell?


----------



## sepiashimmer

My mb doesn't have fixed voltage input for analog and digital IO, it only has offset, maximum offset can be 1.000 and minimum can be -1.000. What should I put these two at?


----------



## remixedMind

@sepiashimmer use edit no need for posting multiple times


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Increasing to 4.5 BSOD with 9C code. G3258 doesn't have QPI so what is VTT?


Can be anything. Check your cache settings first.


----------



## BlaZar3c321

Sigh. I really regret buying the Gigabyte B85m motherboard with the voltage limitations. At 4.0ghz and an uncore of 3.7ghz it runs CS:GO flawlessly, but I was hoping to see the best OC that I could get from the G3258. I'd sell the motherboard and get a new one without the voltage limitations but it's going to be a huge pain in the butt to re-assemble my build.

/rant

Anyhow, anyone have experience with the Gigabyte TweakLauncher? I can bypass the voltage limitations but when I set higher core and uncore clocks, they don't seem to be effectively raising the clocks. HWinfo shows the raised voltages but not the raised clocks. Anyone know why?


----------



## aerotracks

Stabilized 4400 uncore tonight, this pentium does suck a lot of ring voltage at that point unfortunately.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> In a local forum here in our country, the best I saw was G3258 @ 4.6 GHz using 1.25 Vcore


All the talk about how low some chips might go on the Vcore got me to finally give 4.7GHz a go, knowing I have a chip that needs quite low volts.

Originally I was at 1.14Vcore for 4.4GHz on stock cooler, 1.16V monitored.

Now I run at 1.21Vcore for 4.6GHz, which goes up to about 1.224V when monitoring.

Tried 1.27Vcore for 4.7GHz and thought I might have made it (got through Firestike and a quick XTU run no problem) but got a BSOD right near the end of the first x264 loop. Was obviously hotter but not as bad as I imagined, still cooler than the 4.4GHz on stock. Haven't had time yet but thinking 1.28V would see it pretty stable. Also I guess maybe getting to the point Vccin might need tweaking.

Will probably stick with 4.6GHz given the jump needed though, I like that my cpu fan doesn't need to max out at the moment.


----------



## sepiashimmer

What cache ratio and cache voltage do you recommend for 4.0+ and what increments or decrements should I use?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> What cache ratio and cache voltage do you recommend for 4.0+ and what increments or decrements should I use?


1.215-1.225 should get uncore to 4.2, even if the chip has a lower core overclock..

On all my chips 4.4-4.5 uncore requires 1.25-1.3 so.... honestly that's pointless.. haswell doesn't need any more memory bandwidth LOL, it's plenty fast in this regard already

I have 4 chips

i leave mine at 4.6-4.7ghz core, all of them use 4.2 uncore @ 1.225


----------



## mxthunder

Got my 2nd G3258 installed and delidded last night. Its not a very good clocker either. Takes > 1.42V for 4500 on the core. I have left uncore and ring voltage stock for now. Running memory at 7-8-7-24 1T. Temps are ~65*C at full load with a hyper 212+
Kinda dissapointed with these things.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Got my 2nd G3258 installed and delidded last night. Its not a very good clocker either. Takes > 1.42V for 4500 on the core. I have left uncore and ring voltage stock for now. Running memory at 7-8-7-24 1T. Temps are ~65*C at full load with a hyper 212+
> Kinda dissapointed with these things.


Did you try a different motherboard..

Did you follow all the little nit-bits of Haswell OC tweaks revealed thus far ?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Got my 2nd G3258 installed and delidded last night. Its not a very good clocker either. Takes > 1.42V for 4500 on the core. I have left uncore and ring voltage stock for now. Running memory at 7-8-7-24 1T. Temps are ~65*C at full load with a hyper 212+
> Kinda dissapointed with these things.


Seems like Intel has started to refine their yields to be able to get more wafers, but a consequence of this appears to be that more G3258s, on average, will overclock less than the initial launch.


----------



## mxthunder

Interesting thoughts.
I dont have another 1150 board to test with.
Stil learning the platform so I may try to raise ring voltage and raise uncore to 3500 or something.


----------



## Devildog83

Got the 3258 back under water and comfortably cold in it's new home.


----------



## sepiashimmer

I've been wondering what overclock I need to have to get i3 4130 level performance and I tried PassMark at 3.8GHz and I got this.



i3 4130's score is 4800 and the official score of G3258 is listed as 4022. Mine seems to be less, will try at 4.0GHz and post.

*At 4.0GHz it's 3617.*



*At 4.2GHz it's 4300.*


----------



## mxthunder

uppding my uncore from default (1.05) to 1.15 for 3200 did seem to help. I then raised the speed to 3500 and the voltage to 1.20 and it seems semi stable.


----------



## sepiashimmer

I think I got 4.2 stable, Vcore is at 1.365V. Just completed XTU but the temp was most of the time at 82C. Is it too high and safe or normal for stress testing? I remember reading I'm good as long it's 72C, I think.

Also I think I can get the temp down by increasing cache ratio(uncore) to processor's frequency. Still the Active core was 1, why is that?


----------



## mxthunder

82 is the upper limit of what I would call safe. I dont think increasing the uncore will help with temps at all, probably the opposite. What is your ring voltage set to?


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> 82 is the upper limit of what I would call safe. I dont think increasing the uncore will help with temps at all, probably the opposite. What is your ring voltage set to?


Thanks for replying and assuring me. By ring voltage do you mean cache voltage, then it was 1.215v.

Please check this image.



When uncore was lower than core the temp was high, when uncore was similar to core, temp was less.


----------



## aerotracks

Improved my last setting by raising Uncore to 4400. Gaming performance sees nice scaling by increased cache and memory settings









http://abload.de/image.php?img=4700_1350_liste2tvcu1.png


----------



## mxthunder

Nice! Whats your ring voltage?


----------



## aerotracks

1.300V


----------



## mxthunder

Your temps look really good too. What kinda cooler are you running? Are you delidded?


----------



## Jugurnot

Has anyone played Dying Light with this cpu? Thinking about installing it on my HTPC.


----------



## SoloCamo

Finally getting around to testing my g3258...

Are mild OC's pretty much a guarantee on stock volts at this point? I mean I'm talking the set the multi and forget it 3.4-3.5ghz. Really don't need more then that for my use of it, but if I can get that without bumping volts that would be great.


----------



## aerotracks

Nope, not delidded. I'm cooling with a Silver Arrow SB-E.. ambient just a bit below 70.

It does run unusually cool, the other one I got from that batch ran warmer at 4.4GHz than this guy at 4.7.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Finally getting around to testing my g3258...
> 
> Are mild OC's pretty much a guarantee on stock volts at this point? I mean I'm talking the set the multi and forget it 3.4-3.5ghz. Really don't need more then that for my use of it, but if I can get that without bumping volts that would be great.


I think you should be able to pull 3.6-3.8 without needing to touch voltages.


----------



## By-Tor

Been playing around with my g3258 on an Asrock B85M-ITX MB and very happy so far.

Stock it runs at 3.2ghz on 1.11v (everything in auto) I then bumped it up to 4.0ghz and dropped the vcore to 1.09v for a mild 24/7 daily OC with the ram running at 1333mhz (wont clock any higher on this setup) with the timings set at 6-6-6-18. The uncore is set at 3.6ghz on 1.07v and it's running great on stock cooling.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Has anyone played Dying Light with this cpu? Thinking about installing it on my HTPC.


its little laggy but maybe with the CPU Optimization Patch they will fix that


----------



## kenthkristoffer

Hello, I want to build a new computer for Civil 3D.
I read from here and there that Autocad & Civil 3D is mainly a single thread application.
There only single core speed matters right?

Does anyone have experience in using an OC G3258 for civil 3D?


----------



## BlaZar3c321

What motherboards are you guys using for the G3258? What are the optimal micro-ATX motherboards?


----------



## aerotracks

Z87m OCF works great for me


----------



## sepiashimmer

Strange, earlier 4.2 was stable at 1.365 with cache voltage at stock. Now it's not stable, can anyone tell me why?

Also in HWiNFO stock Vcore is being shown as 1.117 from this can I calculate how much Vcore I need for 4.4 or above?

Why does sometimes my monitor doesn't receive any single when I input overclocking settings?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Strange, earlier 4.2 was stable at 1.365 with cache voltage at stock. Now it's not stable, can anyone tell me why?
> 
> Also in HWiNFO stock Vcore is being shown as 1.117 from this can I calculate how much Vcore I need for 4.4 or above?
> 
> Why does sometimes my monitor doesn't receive any single when I input overclocking settings?


Your chip may have been borderline to start with and under heavy usage is starting to feel the pinch. You may want to back off your overclock, especially as 1.365 V seems rather high to start with.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Your chip may have been borderline to start with and under heavy usage is starting to feel the pinch. You may want to back off your overclock, especially as 1.365 V seems rather high to start with.


Okay. Thanks. I'll try again when I get a new PSU in some days.


----------



## sepiashimmer

I may have been over volting 1.3+, now I'll be undervolting it and see.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> its little laggy but maybe with the CPU Optimization Patch they will fix that


I will install today and post results.


----------



## iCrap

Is there a spreadsheet/chart on overclock results? I was hoping to compare with others.

I have 4.7ghz on 1.351v right now. I can't get it to do 4.8 without crashing


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Is there a spreadsheet/chart on overclock results? I was hoping to compare with others.
> 
> I have 4.7ghz on 1.351v right now. I can't get it to do 4.8 without crashing


here are mine
4ghz @ 1.15
4.5ghz @ 1.355/ vrin 1.9/ cache 4.1 auto v
5ghz @ 1.8/ vrin 2
not very good clocker


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> here are mine
> 4ghz @ 1.15
> 4.5ghz @ 1.355/ vrin 1.9/ cache 4.1 auto v
> 5ghz @ 1.8/ vrin 2
> not very good clocker


I can't get mine to pass 4.8 now at all... I got WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR... any ideas?


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I can't get mine to pass 4.8 now at all... I got WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR... any ideas?


bump the voltage


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> bump the voltage


Ti's the solution to all of life's problems M0re VOLTage.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I can't get mine to pass 4.8 now at all... I got WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR... any ideas?


I read somewhere that G3258 has hard wall of 4.8-4.9.


----------



## vmfventura

Using mine at 4.7ghz @1.35 vcore, speed cache @4.4ghz, stable 24/7.

@4.8ghz 1.4vcore unstable


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Ti's the solution to all of life's problems M0re VOLTage.


in that case it is


----------



## MiiX

What is uncore? :/


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> What is uncore? :/


Uncore/Cache/Ring is what they call on different boards from different manufacturers. Its nice for the manufacturers to call it with their own names, right?


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Uncore/Cache/Ring is what they call on different boards from different manufacturers. Its nice for the manufacturers to call it with their own names, right?


Yes, it is really bad for the customers, we should start a change petition for this.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Vcore at 1.065 for 3.5 was stable and I've set the cache voltage at 1.030, cache ratio is same as core.

I tried overclocking to 3.8 with Vcore at 1.120 but it wasn't stable.


----------



## mxthunder

Finallized the OC on my newest G3258.
Settled in at 4.5GHz with 1.42V
Uncore is running 4.2GHz with 1.2V
Memory is 1600MHz 7-8-7-21 1T
Chip is delidded and runs around ~65*C under full load with a hyper 212+ on it.


----------



## Themisseble

Anyone tried to run pentium at 4.5GHz+ on Mantle?


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Anyone tried to run pentium at 4.5GHz+ on Mantle?


I don't know anyone but I wish someone would do that. Will be interesting.

So I finally got 3.8 stable at 1.190 turns out I was under volting it with 1.120, that's a difference of 0.070.

Or maybe it could be cache voltage. I think I need to add 0.125v for every 300MHz increase in core. Now I'll be determining cache voltage.


----------



## iCrap

Finally got mine at 4.9ghz









Just gotta test if it's stable...

http://valid.canardpc.com/nx0niq


----------



## RyderBG

Hello, guys. Nice thread. I am new to the forum but need some information. I just ordered G3258 and Gigabyte Z97-P. Sorry if it already asked, but what is the maximum OC with the stock cooler?


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyderBG*
> 
> Hello, guys. Nice thread. I am new to the forum but need some information. I just ordered G3258 and Gigabyte Z97-P. Sorry if it already asked, but what is the maximum OC with the stock cooler?


Although the stock cooler will limit how far you can push it what you can get to will depend entirely on the chip.

I would suggest maybe starting at 1.15V for the core and see how high you can get the multiplier.

After that if temperatures are okay you can then try pushing Vcore and multiplier further.

I got to 4.4GHz on stock cooler with temps about 92oC when testing with x264, and maybe 82oC or something when gaming etc.


----------



## sepiashimmer

So,

3.5GHz stable at Vcore 1.065 and cache voltage at 1.030

3.8GHz stable at Vcore 1.190 and cache voltage at 1.180(didn't want to reduce the cache voltage because it's such a hassle to for stability)

Now 4.1GHz not stable at 1.315 with cache voltage at 1.250, I increased the Vcore by 0.125 which seemed to have worked for going from 3.5 to 3.8.


----------



## RyderBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Although the stock cooler will limit how far you can push it what you can get to will depend entirely on the chip.
> 
> I would suggest maybe starting at 1.15V for the core and see how high you can get the multiplier.
> 
> After that if temperatures are okay you can then try pushing Vcore and multiplier further.
> 
> I got to 4.4GHz on stock cooler with temps about 92oC when testing with x264, and maybe 82oC or something when gaming etc.


Thank you. I'll try as soon as it arrives


----------



## masatheboy

After month of testing got these to my final clocks for 247 usage:
CPU: 4500
VID: 1.3V
CACHE: 4000
CACHE V: 1.1V

Using MSI H81M-P33 motherboard with old Mugen 2 Cooler.

All powersave features are turned on, only voltage is always staying fixed 1.3V.

Prosessor would be stable 4.7ghz with 1.4v but I wanna run my fans 700rpm.


----------



## iCrap

I must have gotten lucky with my chip. it would do 4.7 at 1.32v


----------



## 8bitjunkie

Mine takes about 1.3v for 4.5 seems about the average , my i5 3570k will do [email protected] 1.265v .wish i had the same luck on my g3258 would like to get higher clocks in my htpc nes build.

Can only get about 3.8ghz at 1.0v or temps get to high for me in the nes,I still need to add exhuast fans some time. I might still be able get higher clocks.


----------



## delgon

i have mine 4,5 with 1,216v for normal usage but when i really want to play some games i switch to 4,8 with 1,456v there is like 0,12v in 4,7 and 4,8 but i just want this 100mhz more


----------



## masatheboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I must have gotten lucky with my chip. it would do 4.7 at 1.32v


Thats one nice chip. Are you using what motherboard and are you using powersave features? Im not sure how these effect to overcloking. Atleast fixed voltage helps alot.

Maybe im playing oversafe but I rather have my idle temps ~30 than ~50. Thats because Im mainly using my computer for browsing only.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masatheboy*
> 
> Thats one nice chip. Are you using what motherboard and are you using powersave features? Im not sure how these effect to overcloking. Atleast fixed voltage helps alot.
> 
> Maybe im playing oversafe but I rather have my idle temps ~30 than ~50. Thats because Im mainly using my computer for browsing only.


i put it in an asrock extreme3 z97. power save stuff is turned off.


----------



## Devildog83

I put the same specs into the MSI Krait as I had with the Asrock Pro4 and ooops, BSOD and freezes like crazy. I will have to do some testing to see if it's the 2400 memory or the CPU overclock. I even added volts to the CPU from 1.210 to 1.250 and no go. Oh well that's the fun of it all right?


----------



## RyderBG

Hey again. I just made my new PC with Gigabyte Z97P and HD7950 (R9 280) but I see something weird. I tried and OC G3256 to 4.2 ghz (stock cooler) on 1.3v (RING and Vcore) and Uncore to 4.1GHZ, but I see worse FPS in the games. For example:
Diablo 3, 1280x1024, High (max):

3.2GHZ - 150fps
4.2GHZ - 70fps
League of Legends, 1280x1024, Very High (max) with VS and AA:

3.2GHZ - 60fps (capped)
4.2GHZ - around 45fps
Heroes of the Storm, 1280x1024, Extreme (max):

3.2GHZ - 30>
4.2GHZ - <30
Anyone knows what's wrong? I am not familiar with overclocking nowadays, but I have read and watched lots of guides.


----------



## iCrap

Are you thermal throttling?


----------



## RyderBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Are you thermal throttling?


No. The max temp that I saw was around 80C and still didn't look like thermal throttling...


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyderBG*
> 
> No. The max temp that I saw was around 80C and still didn't look like thermal throttling...


80c is cutting it quite close.... it may actually be throttling. Check CPUZ while your running benches / games and see if the clock speed drops when it starts getting around 80c.

I saw massive gains while OCing my G3256 in benches.. my max temp was only 60c.


----------



## RyderBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> 80c is cutting it quite close.... it may actually be throttling. Check CPUZ while your running benches / games and see if the clock speed drops when it starts getting around 80c.
> 
> I saw massive gains while OCing my G3256 in benches.. my max temp was only 60c.


I definitely will try. Btw I thought that 100C is the limit of G3258.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyderBG*
> 
> No. The max temp that I saw was around 80C and still didn't look like thermal throttling...


Yeah 80oC should be no problem as per my experience. When I was on stock cooler I sometimes got upto 90oC without any throttling. Think I may have seen throttling once at about 95oC while testing. Worth monitoring to confirm though for sure.

Have you adjusted VCCIN up? Might be needed with your voltages. Do check as I'm not completely sure but I think maybe something like 1.9V. You could also maybe try testing with the uncore/ring voltage and clock lowered, 1.3 seems kind of high for ring.

Your differences seem pretty big so it is strange though. Have you checked gpu behaviour, eg clocks and temps while testing? If you have any GPU OC I would take that off for now. For example sometimes I have had issues with my gpu not wanting to run at it's boost/OC clock. Also sometimes my CPU would seem to forget it's OC multiplier and run at stock though still with higher voltage. I think this was generally caused by running too many monitoring/OC software at the same time which must have been conflicting.


----------



## Lantian

It could be that the vrm's are throttling, though im not sure if that's relevant to intel, last time i saw throttling caused by vrm's was on amd, as icrap said open up cpu-z and check clocks, or at best to check all the thermals with something like hwinfo64(my favorite since you can adjust scan intervals as small as you want,it helped me spot throttling back on my fx 8150 where no other tool saw it, until i set 200ms scan interval)


----------



## RyderBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyderBG*
> 
> I definitely will try. Btw I thought that 100C is the limit of G3258.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> 80c is cutting it quite close.... it may actually be throttling. Check CPUZ while your running benches / games and see if the clock speed drops when it starts getting around 80c.
> 
> I saw massive gains while OCing my G3256 in benches.. my max temp was only 60c.


I just tried with 4.0ghz, 1.18v RING and Vcore, 1.84v VRIN. You were right.In CPU-Z the Core Speed is changing between 3.2 and 4.0 but the temp is 25C-30C and it isn't heavy load, just copying stuff. Any idea what to do?


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyderBG*
> 
> I just tried with 4.0ghz, 1.18v RING and Vcore, 1.84v VRIN. You were right.In CPU-Z the Core Speed is changing between 3.2 and 4.0 but the temp is 25C-30C and it isn't heavy load, just copying stuff. Any idea what to do?


Try checking if it's the vrm's fault, if you have another fan put it so that it blows over the vrm area on the motherboard or just check the thermal of them


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyderBG*
> 
> I just tried with 4.0ghz, 1.18v RING and Vcore, 1.84v VRIN. You were right.In CPU-Z the Core Speed is changing between 3.2 and 4.0 but the temp is 25C-30C and it isn't heavy load, just copying stuff. Any idea what to do?


Oh, i had that same issue but it went away after i updated the bios to the newest version, reset it and then put my OC back


----------



## RyderBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Oh, i had that same issue but it went away after i updated the bios to the newest version, reset it and then put my OC back


I just updated the BIOS to F6 and still no differences, even tried other variants like OC to 3.4 and 3.8, still changed between 3.2 and them.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyderBG*
> 
> I just updated the BIOS to F6 and still no differences, even tried other variants like OC to 3.4 and 3.8, still changed between 3.2 and them.


Disable turbo boost and speed step?


----------



## RyderBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Disable turbo boost and speed step?


No, i didn't. I only disabled the Intel Graphics.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyderBG*
> 
> No, i didn't. I only disabled the Intel Graphics.


Try disabling those settings and then manually setting your multiplier.


----------



## franky118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Yeah 80oC should be no problem as per my experience. When I was on stock cooler I sometimes got upto 90oC without any throttling. Think I may have seen throttling once at about 95oC while testing. Worth monitoring to confirm though for sure.
> 
> Have you adjusted VCCIN up? Might be needed with your voltages. Do check as I'm not completely sure but I think maybe something like 1.9V. You could also maybe try testing with the uncore/ring voltage and clock lowered, 1.3 seems kind of high for ring.
> 
> Your differences seem pretty big so it is strange though. Have you checked gpu behaviour, eg clocks and temps while testing? If you have any GPU OC I would take that off for now. For example sometimes I have had issues with my gpu not wanting to run at it's boost/OC clock. Also sometimes my CPU would seem to forget it's OC multiplier and run at stock though still with higher voltage. I think this was generally caused by running too many monitoring/OC software at the same time which must have been conflicting.


you do realise max temp for this chip is 72c http://www.overclock.net/t/1500524/intel-pentium-g3258-performance-and-owners-club-now-with-gtx-970/2740#post_23363274


----------



## jsx821

Trying to build a workstation PC for the pops this weekend. This is coming out of my own pocket- just trying to be nice since he picked up a new hobby in photography..... his current PC is struggling!

All he needs for work: MS Office (word/excel mostly), Adobe Photoshop CC/Lightroom (only does very light photo editing), Mitchell Ultramate (Auto vehicle software-not really cpu intensive). That's it! (He's 60yrs old- doesn't game







)

Current parts in my possession:
GPU- EVGA GTX 750 TI FTW
PSU- EVGA 430W 80+ Certified
SSD- Samsung 850 EVO 250GB (he's going to be amazedballs- his first SSD!)
MOBO- MSI Z97 PC-MATE ATX
CASE- Fractal Design Define R4
COOLER- Noctua NH-D14
RAM- I have 2x4gb 1600mhz and 2x8gb 1600mhz on hand. Haven't decided which one to give him.

Now the question is which CPU? G3258 OR I7-4790K? Money isn't really an issue, however, I don't want it to be overkill since those 3 applications I mentioned is all he really does. Or should I just scrap the whole overclocking and get him a locked cpu? I just want some final advice before I drive to Micro Center tomorrow! Any assistance will be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Disable turbo boost and speed step?


Disabling speed step is not allowing my PC to turn on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franky118*
> 
> you do realise max temp for this chip is 72c http://www.overclock.net/t/1500524/intel-pentium-g3258-performance-and-owners-club-now-with-gtx-970/2740#post_23363274


Mine reached 82 and there was no throttling.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Trying to build a workstation PC for the pops this weekend. This is coming out of my own pocket- just trying to be nice since he picked up a new hobby in photography..... his current PC is struggling!
> 
> All he needs for work: MS Office (word/excel mostly), Adobe Photoshop CC/Lightroom (only does very light photo editing), Mitchell Ultramate (Auto vehicle software-not really cpu intensive). That's it! (He's 60yrs old- doesn't game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Current parts in my possession:
> GPU- EVGA GTX 750 TI FTW
> PSU- EVGA 430W 80+ Certified
> SSD- Samsung 850 EVO 250GB (he's going to be amazedballs- his first SSD!)
> MOBO- MSI Z97 PC-MATE ATX
> CASE- Fractal Design Define R4
> COOLER- Noctua NH-D14
> RAM- I have 2x4gb 1600mhz and 2x8gb 1600mhz on hand. Haven't decided which one to give him.
> 
> Now the question is which CPU? G3258 OR I7-4790K? Money isn't really an issue, however, I don't want it to be overkill since those 3 applications I mentioned is all he really does. Or should I just scrap the whole overclocking and get him a locked cpu? I just want some final advice before I drive to Micro Center tomorrow! Any assistance will be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


Go with the i7, if he doesn't overclock buy a locked i7. Choose 2x8GB if possible. 250GB is too small for photos will he have another HDD?


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Go with the i7, if he doesn't overclock buy a locked i7. Choose 2x8GB if possible. 250GB is too small for photos will he have another HDD?


I have a WD Blue 1TB on the way from Best Buy








Well I figured because I already have a z97 mobo- I was just going to get a unlocked cpu to overclock it for him








Any particular reason why the i7 for his requirements?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Go with the i7, if he doesn't overclock buy a locked i7. Choose 2x8GB if possible. 250GB is too small for photos will he have another HDD?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a WD Blue 1TB on the way from Best Buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I figured because I already have a z97 mobo- I was just going to get a unlocked cpu to overclock it for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any particular reason why the i7 for his requirements?
Click to expand...

My guess is due to Photoshop.

Adobe themselves say a multi-core CPU is better for PS usage when you look at their "suggested requirements".

That being said a possible sweet spot would be an i5 46xx, no?


----------



## RyderBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Try disabling those settings and then manually setting your multiplier.


By disabling those two, I made it stable on 4.0gHz and uncore 4.0gHz, Vcore 1.2v and RING 1.15v. I put VRIN on 1.8v like the default but not Auto. The temp is around 60-65C. Is there anything wrong?
Should I try to increase core and uncore to 4.1gHz?


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyderBG*
> 
> By disabling those two, I made it stable on 4.0gHz and uncore 4.0gHz, Vcore 1.2v and RING 1.15v. I put VRIN on 1.8v like the default but not Auto. The temp is around 60-65C. Is there anything wrong?
> Should I try to increase core and uncore to 4.1gHz?


sounds about right, now increase vcore and multiplier until you get the clock speed you want.


----------



## RyderBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> sounds about right, now increase vcore and multiplier until you get the clock speed you want.


I just increased core and uncore to 4.1ghz and Vcore and RING by 0.01V and I think it's stable. But is it OK to increase RING voltage too?


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyderBG*
> 
> I just increased core and uncore to 4.1ghz and Vcore and RING by 0.01V and I think it's stable. But is it OK to increase RING voltage too?


you can increase it, but you probably don't need too.


----------



## RyderBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> you can increase it, but you probably don't need too.


Thank you! I will try again tomorrow to increase more...


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franky118*
> 
> you do realise max temp for this chip is 72c http://www.overclock.net/t/1500524/intel-pentium-g3258-performance-and-owners-club-now-with-gtx-970/2740#post_23363274


That's the Tcase which is a somewhat different thing to core temp and which there is no way of monitoring. As an example a 4690k also has Tcase around 73oC so the Pentium is really no different. What matters is Tjunction which is likely around 100oC, hence the throttling I saw at around 95oC. In terms of core temps I would aim for around max of 80oC day to day, potentially up to around 85oC if needed, and around 90oC when stress testing. I think the Haswell overclock guide recommends somewhat similar.

I had an old Samsung c2d laptop, Tjunction 105oC but bad cooling design so it would throttle often at around 95oC (did eventually solve that by undervolting with Throttlestop), still worked fine for years with no instability or problems though so probably why I'm fairly relaxed about temps.


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> My guess is due to Photoshop.
> 
> Adobe themselves say a multi-core CPU is better for PS usage when you look at their "suggested requirements".
> 
> That being said a possible sweet spot would be an i5 46xx, no?


Personally I had a 4670K oC'd at 4.6ghz. It was too overkill- since I don't really game (just CS: GO) or do any heavy computing... I got rid of it and replaced it with a g3258 last month at 4.7ghz.. which I'm more than happy with (esp at $49.99!) in my mini-itx.. Anyhow, I just got back from Micro Center few hrs ago- I just said ***k it and got him the 4790K. I gotta say... I'm a bit jealous. Lol.












750ti will be installed tomorrow


----------



## RyderBG

Is it OK 77C max (prime95) for 4.2Ghz at 1.325?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyderBG*
> 
> Is it OK 77C max (prime95) for 4.2Ghz at 1.325?


Prime isn't really a good tool to use on haswell. Use something like x264 to find stability. But yes 77 in prime means real use scenarios shouldn't exceed mid 60s


----------



## aerotracks

Pushing that little IMC just a bit further than before









http://abload.de/image.php?img=32m_4500_2864_6_36_26qdusz.png


----------



## RyderBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Prime isn't really a good tool to use on haswell. Use something like x264 to find stability. But yes 77 in prime means real use scenarios shouldn't exceed mid 60s


I'm not familiar with x264. Can you give me a link to download?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Pushing that little IMC just a bit further than before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=32m_4500_2864_6_36_26qdusz.png


Wow. With that voltage I can only hit 4.0ghz. How did you make to 4.5ghz?


----------



## aerotracks

XP doesn't need as much VCore. In Windows 7 4500 is prime stable at around 1.25V.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyderBG*
> 
> I'm not familiar with x264. Can you give me a link to download?


http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520
This is what I use. You will need to install another thing called avisynth, it will direct you to the download page when you use x264 for the first time.

It is simple to use, and doesn't make your cpu sweat too much. This program has insta crashed when prime95 would run run for a few hours before crashing, on the same clock speed and voltage.


----------



## RyderBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> XP doesn't need as much VCore. In Windows 7 4500 is prime stable at around 1.25V.


I'm using Windows 8.1 64bit and can't stable 4.4ghz at 1.34v. I'm using the stock cooler.


----------



## Jugurnot

There is this as well...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1487922/going-deeper-on-the-x264-v2-stress-test/0_100

But I think its a different program. Not sure if it better or worse than the one from techarp.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> There is this as well...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1487922/going-deeper-on-the-x264-v2-stress-test/0_100
> 
> But I think its a different program. Not sure if it better or worse than the one from techarp.


I like this one better because you don't need to install any extra programs.


----------



## Marc79

Is this g3258 owner's club?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> My guess is due to Photoshop.
> 
> Adobe themselves say a multi-core CPU is better for PS usage when you look at their "suggested requirements".
> 
> That being said a possible sweet spot would be an i5 46xx, no?


Yeah I agree, I'd recommend an i5 and upwards, and an i3 minimum!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Personally I had a 4670K oC'd at 4.6ghz. It was too overkill- since I don't really game (just CS: GO) or do any heavy computing... I got rid of it and replaced it with a g3258 last month at 4.7ghz.. which I'm more than happy with (esp at $49.99!) in my mini-itx.. Anyhow, I just got back from Micro Center few hrs ago- I just said ***k it and got him the 4790K. I gotta say... I'm a bit jealous. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-
> 
> 750ti will be installed tomorrow


Awesome!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Is this g3258 owner's club?


Yes it is!


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Yes it is!


Nice! Is there a chart with frequency and voltage used like in Devil's owners club for example? What is the average overclock and voltage with these pentiums? Is 4.5GHz average..


----------



## aerotracks

4.5 has been 2 out of 6 for me









Not all of these will do 4.5


----------



## Marc79

I see, I have to wait a bit to check mine as I have a mess of parts laying about that need assembling, lol.

I'd be thrilled with 4.5GHz and something like 1.35 vcore.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Nice! Is there a chart with frequency and voltage used like in Devil's owners club for example? What is the average overclock and voltage with these pentiums? Is 4.5GHz average..


There was one but it seems to have disappeared during one of my edits, I'll have to try and get it back in the OP or something.

I don't know about 4.5GHz being the average but from what I've seen 4-4.2GHz is quite common,


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Nice! Is there a chart with frequency and voltage used like in Devil's owners club for example? What is the average overclock and voltage with these pentiums? Is 4.5GHz average..
> 
> 
> 
> There was one but it seems to have disappeared during one of my edits, I'll have to try and get it back in the OP or something.
> 
> I don't know about 4.5GHz being the average but from what I've seen 4-4.2GHz is quite common,
Click to expand...

Yeah, seems like it. I was able to hit 4.4 without much issue, and I know even the worst G3258s in this thread do seem to be able to hit 4.


----------



## RyderBG

I need a little help. I used x264 to test stability but I am not sure is everything OK, because when I try to test with AIDA64 it BSOD in 6-7 minutes. Also I'm not sure about the temps are good. Can any of you tell me is it OK to leave the PC like this? I think I've bought a bad chip.






EDIT: It wasn't stable in games. I tried in Battlefield Hardline but it crashed to red screen after 1 hour of playing. Temp raised to 74-75C. Now I returned core multiplier to 42 and Vcore to 1.26V


----------



## jsx821

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyderBG*
> 
> I need a little help. I used x264 to test stability but I am not sure is everything OK, because when I try to test with AIDA64 it BSOD in 6-7 minutes. Also I'm not sure about the temps are good. Can any of you tell me is it OK to leave the PC like this? I think I've bought a bad chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: It wasn't stable in games. I tried in Battlefield Hardline but it crashed to red screen after 1 hour of playing. Temp raised to 74-75C. Now I returned core multiplier to 42 and Vcore to 1.26V


Disable boost. Seems to me like you have a dud chip. When you're over 1.300v in vcore you have to increase your input voltage.


----------



## RyderBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx821*
> 
> Disable boost. Seems to me like you have a dud chip. When you're over 1.300v in vcore you have to increase your input voltage.


That's why I put it from 1.8v to 1.9v. I'm scared to raise it up. Also I use stock cooler.
Btw many people say that shouldn't disable SpeedStep and TurboBoost.


----------



## Quantum Reality

http://ark.intel.com/products/82723/Intel-Pentium-Processor-G3258-3M-Cache-3_20-GHz

According to this, the G3258 lacks Turbo Boost, so enabling or disabling it would have no effect.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/82723/Intel-Pentium-Processor-G3258-3M-Cache-3_20-GHz
> 
> According to this, the G3258 lacks Turbo Boost, so enabling or disabling it would have no effect.


In my case, (G3258 and Z97-AR) disabling turbo boost also disables the frequency OC. Making x32 the max frequency my chip will reach while still applying my voltages and other settings. Always wondered if anyone else had the same thing happen with theirs...


----------



## RyderBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> In my case, (G3258 and Z97-AR) disabling turbo boost also disables the frequency OC. Making x32 the max frequency my chip will reach while still applying my voltages and other settings. Always wondered if anyone else had the same thing happen with theirs...


My rig also use Z97 chipset but Gigabyte's and I see the opposite effect. When SpeedStep is on, often the multiplier goes to 32. But I think I feel more fps in games with enabled TurboBoost.


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyderBG*
> 
> That's why I put it from 1.8v to 1.9v. I'm scared to raise it up. Also I use stock cooler.
> Btw many people say that shouldn't disable SpeedStep and TurboBoost.


Should be no issues there, just raise it up to 2.0v perhaps a bit more if necessary , if i recall correctly 2,4v is the max recommended voltage for input, for my chip, that i used to have for 4,7ghz i had to set 1,4v vcore, and 2.1v input voltage, until i bumped the input voltage i couldn't get it stable past 4.2ghz no matter what vcore i set for it


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Its seems like a lot of people are just asking for plug and play settings as if they are universal without doing a bit of research before hand, and then wondering why they keep getting hung up. So...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


----------



## Lantian

Id say most people doesn't realize how different each chips is...


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> Id say most people doesn't realize how different each chips is...


That's nothing different from any other cpu, no two are the same... Im just alarmed by the amount of people that are only increasing core voltage or trying to OC cache while/before finding a stable core speed... Would be a lot less headaches if things got researched first...


----------



## TPCbench

Anyonere here using a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Mini ITX ?










What are your thoughts on that card ?

I'm looking for a small graphics card but has great gaming performance

Thanks


----------



## sepiashimmer

Wouldn't GTX 960 be better than GTX 970?


----------



## Lantian

i would say the best mini itx card is hands down one of the gtx 970's, there is nothing faster out there, next card after that is only half as fast, so if you want the fastest mini itx card there is no other option at this point, and judging by the rumors about upcoming amd cards there won't be for quite some time


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Anyonere here using a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Mini ITX ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on that card ?
> 
> I'm looking for a small graphics card but has great gaming performance
> 
> Thanks


Wait for the next line up.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> That's nothing different from any other cpu, no two are the same... Im just alarmed by the amount of people that are only increasing core voltage or trying to OC cache while/before finding a stable core speed... Would be a lot less headaches if things got researched first...


So can I just oc the core and leave the cache on stock? After I find a stable core oc I can oc the cache?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Wait for the next line up.


Very good suggestion. REP+


----------



## Rorge

What is the max resolution supported by a G3258 in a motherboard with onboard graphics? Can't find this info anywhere, even on the product page... Intel Product Page for G3258


----------



## Quantum Reality

https://communities.intel.com/message/198545

http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/peripherals/f/3529/t/19601547

A few people have complained about resolution issues with the HD4600; from one of the threads I was able to dig this up:

https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/quick-reference-guide-to-intel-processor-graphics

It looks like if you have a 1920x1080 monitor you should be good to go. Anything much higher could be an issue, but if you're not doing a lot of gaming you're probably not aiming for super high resolutions anyway.


----------



## sepiashimmer

So I got stock frequencies stable 0.987 Vcore and 0.900V cache. I calculated this with the 1.065 Vcore which was stable for 3.5GHz, for each 300MHz I seem to need 0.125Vcore. 3.8GHz was stable at 1.190Vcore but 4GHz not stable at 1.315Vcore. I don't remember what cache voltage I used at 3.5GHz, 3.8GHz and 4GHz.

Disabling Intel SpeedStep is not allowing my system to turn on.

CPU input voltage is 1.85-1.90.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> So I got stock frequencies stable 0.987 Vcore and 0.900V cache. I calculated this with the 1.065 Vcore which was stable for 3.5GHz, for each 300MHz I seem to need 0.125Vcore. 3.8GHz was stable at 1.190Vcore but 4GHz not stable at 1.315Vcore. I don't remember what cache voltage I used at 3.5GHz, 3.8GHz and 4GHz.
> 
> Disabling Intel SpeedStep is not allowing my system to turn on.
> 
> CPU input voltage is 1.85-1.90.


Sounds like you may wanna leave speed step on until you can trouble shoot that problem, I personally found no instability/performance hit on this chip with it enabled.

For cpu input "vccin" you typically want it about 0.500 higher than vcore.

Leave cache at x32 with around 1.025v while finding core stability... After all that is said and done you can return to push cache if your'e wanting to. Its hard to trace down issues with overclocking when your'e trying to change a bunch of settings at once... Also, put your ram timings to default 1333 while trying to find core stability, too high a ram freq can cause issues as well. Once core stability is found you can return to tuning ram as well...


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> Sounds like you may wanna leave speed step on until you can trouble shoot that problem, I personally found no instability/performance hit on this chip with it enabled.
> 
> For cpu input "vccin" you typically want it about 0.500 higher than vcore.
> 
> Leave cache at x32 with around 1.025v while finding core stability... After all that is said and done you can return to push cache if your'e wanting to. Its hard to trace down issues with overclocking when your'e trying to change a bunch of settings at once... Also, put your ram timings to default 1333 while trying to find core stability, too high a ram freq can cause issues as well. Once core stability is found you can return to tuning ram as well...


Thanks. REP+

Till now I haven't overclocked the RAM and I'm not planning on but I read on G3258 overclocking guide on overclockersclub that you need to proportionally increase the RAM speed for CPU overclock.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Thanks. REP+
> 
> Till now I haven't overclocked the RAM and I'm not planning on but I read on G3258 overclocking guide on overclockersclub that you need to proportionally increase the RAM speed for CPU overclock.


I only see that being true if your'e pushing a high bclock/bootstrap leaving no room to reach lower clocks on ram...


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> I only see that being true if your'e pushing a high bclock/bootstrap leaving no room to reach lower clocks on ram...


I don't have that bootstrap setting in my mb, BCLK is under internal PLL frequency or something like that and it only allows me to select low or high, I can't manually input 100MHz as BCLK.


----------



## TPCbench

I got a BSOD code 124.

Here are my BIOS settings

BCLK - Auto (100 MHz)
CPU ratio - 42
CPU uncore ratio - 36
DRAM speed - 2400
DRAM timings - Auto
CPU core voltage - 1.275 V
CPU uncore voltage - 1.200 V
RAM voltage - 1.660 V
VccIN a.ka. VRIN - 1.970 V

What voltage should I adjust ?


----------



## sepiashimmer

Was it stable earlier?

If it were me, I'd first reduce the Vcore and see, if it freezes or crashes, I'd increase it.

Uncore is just 400MHz higher than stock but you are using a voltage of 1.200V for uncore? That's seems a little unwise to me but I'm not an experienced overclocker and I, myself am having trouble with overclocking.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Was it stable earlier?
> 
> If it were me, I'd first reduce the Vcore and see, if it freezes or crashes, I'd increase it.
> 
> Uncore is just 400MHz higher than stock but you are using a voltage of 1.200V for uncore? That's seems a little unwise to me but I'm not an experienced overclocker and I, myself am having trouble with overclocking.


raising cache voltage wont really hurt though 1.2v or below.. I prefer to stay at 1.18v myself.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> raising cache voltage wont really hurt though 1.2v or below.. I prefer to stay at 1.18v myself.


Thanks, I didn't know that.


----------



## buddatech

So I have these items coming Tuesday: Corsair 250D, Corsair CX500m, Asus Z87i-Deluxe, Intel Pentium G3258, Corsair Force GT 120GB, and Corsair H100i. Dropping one of my 970's in there I have a spare 2x8GB Kit of Vengeance laying here and looking forward to tinkering with this G3258!!

Couple questions:
Will that PSU be okay if I decided to drop a 4670k/4690k and OC later?

Also will Z87 support Broadwell?


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buddatech*
> 
> So I have these items coming Tuesday: Corsair 250D, Corsair CX500m, Asus Z87i-Deluxe, Intel Pentium G3258, Corsair Force GT 120GB, and Corsair H100i. Dropping one of my 970's in there I have a spare 2x8GB Kit of Vengeance laying here and looking forward to tinkering with this G3258!!
> 
> Couple questions:
> Will that PSU be okay if I decided to drop a 4670k/4690k and OC later?
> 
> Also will Z87 support Broadwell?


i dont see how the psu will be a problem i have cx430 used in couple of systems and work`d fine. z87/h87 will not support broadwell


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i dont see how the psu will be a problem i have cx430 used in couple of systems and work`d fine.
> 
> 
> z87/h87 will not support broadwell


Let's not get ahead of ourselves here, do you have a legit source with the info confirming that. Same was said about z87 and Devi's Canyon and how that turned out, been running one since it came out on z87 board, and am planning on running Broadwell i7 on z87 if its released to desktop that is.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Let's not get ahead of ourselves here, do you have a legit source with the info confirming that. Same was said about z87 and Devi's Canyon and how that turned out, been running one since it came out on z87 board, and am planning on running Broadwell i7 on z87 if its released to desktop that is.


from what i read it will not support it...


----------



## TPCbench

There is a rumor that Broadwell desktop CPU's are going to be cancelled ....

I hope it's not true


----------



## RyderBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> There is a rumor that Broadwell desktop CPU's are going to be cancelled ....
> 
> I hope it's not true


It makes sense. AMD is 0 competition to Intel in nowadays. Why would Intel makes new generation if AMD cannot compare to old


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> from what i read it will not support it...


That is the info intel released. I do suspect its just like DC though. Intel was straight up dishonest about it with DC to sell chipsets.

Im just not believing it until broadwell is out and we see Asus not issue the needed bios update to bring it to z87.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> That is the info intel released. I do suspect its just like DC though. Intel was straight up dishonest about it with DC to sell chipsets.
> 
> Im just not believing it until broadwell is out and we see Asus not issue the needed bios update to bring it to z87.


Agree here, lets wait first and see. If there won't be any bios updates on z87 boards with support for broadwell than we can say no z87 support for new cpus. I for one hope z87 supports broadwell with bios update, lol.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Agree here, lets wait first and see. If there won't be any bios updates on z87 boards with support for broadwell than we can say no z87 support for new cpus. I for one hope z87 supports broadwell with bios update, lol.


We dnt even know if the broadwell i7 is even better than the 4790k for overclocking.

What if they release a 3.5ghz 5770k? 65w aint much power. I dnt think its 4ghz out the box. It might be like 4770k and have many them hit a wall at 4.2ghz.

It also makes no sense to drop skylake right on top of broadwell. I dont think its gping to work out like that but again its wait and see.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> We dnt even know if the broadwell i7 is even better than the 4790k for overclocking.
> 
> What if they release a 3.5ghz 5770k? 65w aint much power. I dnt think its 4ghz.


True, I was also wondering about that. There's also a rumor that broadwell might not make it to desktop, who knows at this point.

I'm ok with my DC @ a solid 4.7GHz without a issue since installing it awhile back (May?), but there's always the upgrade itch, lol.


----------



## jason387

I've always wanted to try out an Intel CPU so is it worth dumping my FX 8350 for the G3258?


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I've always wanted to try out an Intel CPU so is it worth dumping my FX 8350 for the G3258?


um







for an i5 I would say maybe, but for a g3258 pentium, no way, unless you're building a second rig. More CPU demanding games like GTA V, BF4, Watch Dogs, Far Cry 3/4, will max out the 2 cores really fast, and cause bottleneckes especially when running a high end card. FX 8350 will fare much better in those games as it has 8 cores.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I've always wanted to try out an Intel CPU so is it worth dumping my FX 8350 for the G3258?


If you stay away from triple A games, then everything's basically 1-2 cores used at most. Even pretty games by not so well known studios like Warframe or Tera run on 1 thread and some extra. (though Warframe uses all cores at 100% to load stages x; )

For triple A games you can look up gamegpu.ru cpu benchmarks on the bottom of every game benchmark, or something. There's definitely a number of games that make good use of a third, sometimes even fourth core.

edit: but yeah I would have my doubts about straight up dumping the FX in favor of a dualcore at this point. Mantle/DX12 just around the corner and all.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I've always wanted to try out an Intel CPU so is it worth dumping my FX 8350 for the G3258?


It was for me, I mostly game and this lil chip beat the 8350 to useless.. Then again, one day for laughs I dropped my psu and 760 into my old junker/movie box with a Q6600 oc to 3.6. It was matching and slightly beating the 8350 at 4.8 on most 3D benches (futuremark). So later that day I put the 8350 and Stooth gen3 mobo up on craigslist, got a Z97-AR and G3258 for about as much as I spent on just the 8350 alone and haven't looked back since.


----------



## sepiashimmer

I got 4.0Ghz stable at 1.272Vcore. Cache ratio 32 at 1.025V.

4.2 should be 1.354. No not stable.


----------



## jason387

I'm just really fed up of terrible single threaded performance. Which motherboard for the G3258 allows fully unlocked voltage? Should be a H81 chipset as those are basically a steal.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I'm just really fed up of terrible single threaded performance. Which motherboard for the G3258 allows fully unlocked voltage? Should be a H81 chipset as those are basically a steal.


the asrocks and asus dont limit the vcore on low tier boards.

Msi/gigabyte does.

Try to get low tier or second hand z if you can though. It will be better for gaming. Plus you cant tweak ram or even run ram higher than 1600mhz on non z.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I'm just really fed up of terrible single threaded performance. Which motherboard for the G3258 allows fully unlocked voltage? Should be a H81 chipset as those are basically a steal.


I have one H81 and it's Vcore and CPU input voltage is unlocked. But I'm having a hard time ocing it.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> the asrocks and asus dont limit the vcore on low tier boards.
> 
> Msi/gigabyte does.
> 
> Try to get low tier z if you can though. It will be better for gaming. Plus you cant tweak ram or even run ram higher than 1600mhz on non z.


Wirerat should I make the switch??


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Wirerat should I make the switch??


my suggestion for you is to shop for decent z board 2nd hand. Then ether buy a known good oc g3258 or a new one.

Then in a few months or how ever long you need go a head and buy unlocked i5 and sell the pentium.

Then you wont have cpu issues in games for 3-4 years.


----------



## sepiashimmer

So at 4.0GHz, increasing the cache ratio to 40 at 1.200 cache voltage didn't prove to be stable.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I've always wanted to try out an Intel CPU so is it worth dumping my FX 8350 for the G3258?


Swap it out for a 4770K or 4790K, yes, but not for a G3258. The FX is still going to be quite robust for multithreaded applications as well as distributing loads across cores when you have many applications running.


----------



## jason387

Thanks for the suggestion guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion guys. I really appreciate it.


hey np jason. Let me know what you decide.


----------



## Jeffredo

I just swapped the AM3 motherboard and Phenom II X4 980 in my secondary PC for a G3258 and MSI MPower Max AC (less than $100 from Newegg - why buy a cheap H97?). I play mostly older Bethesda games and WoW and they're working perfectly with the Pentium. The only one I've benchmarked so far is WoW's new expansion. With the old Phenom II setup on a 1680x1050 monitor I averaged 48 FPS on Ultra running around my garrison. The G3258 _at stock_ hooked up to my main PC's 1920x1200 LCD got 53 FPS! I haven't OC'd it myself yet, but out of curiosity I hit the OC Genie button in the BIOS and it gave it 4.5 Ghz @ 1.3v. Its stable at that and I have a Thermalright True Spirit 140 on it that I wasn't using so it runs cool enough.


----------



## Marc79

Pentium g3258 will perform great in single threaded games (WoW, Skyrim etc) especially when overclocked to 4.5-4.7GHz, but fire up games that use more than 2 cores and it will fall back.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Pentium g3258 will perform great in single threaded games (WoW, Skyrim etc) especially when overclocked to 4.5-4.7GHz, but fire up games that use more than 2 cores and it will fall back.


I don't play WOW and Skyrim. I'm more into FPS games. I play BF3. BF4 and almost all new releases.


----------



## Marc79

Then like I mentioned earlier not the greatest choice imo, (g3258), but an i5 on the other hand yes, or the i7.

If you get the g3258 now with the intention to upgrade later on to an i5 (4670k/4690k or upcoming broadwel) for example, then it would make sense, otherwise I'd personally stick with what you have now.


----------



## jason387

Can I overclock the i5 4670K on a H81 mobo?


----------



## Marc79

That I don't know, but I doubt it, usually "z" boards are for overclocking. You can always grab a non-k cpu like 4690, if the motherboard doesn't support overclocking, its still a fast cpu even at stock 3.9GHz.


----------



## Quantum Reality

I did drop an i7 950 for a G3258 but I had several reasons, one of them being that I didn't need the kind of sheer multithreaded power the i7 has whereas my roommate (who bought it) does, because roomie does a lot of photoshop and video editing work. Also, I plan to eventually go to a 4790K when prices drop a bit more, but for now the G3258 is definitely enough to keep things chugging along nicely


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Pentium g3258 will perform great in single threaded games (WoW, Skyrim etc) especially when overclocked to 4.5-4.7GHz, but fire up games that use more than 2 cores and it will fall back.


WoW support 3 cores and also many MMOs support 3 cores. SO i5 should give you like 30% boost clock per clock.

I would really like to see phenom vs FX vs pentium g3258 in WoW/GW2/ - for skyrim i know that intel should be better.

PS: I dont recommend pentium G3258 for new games. Its really simple get use FX 6300 +MB (or buy it if you get great deal) or just go with i5. main reason is that developer wont support dual cores... will make game that wont run on dual cores on release

here is benchmark on BF hardline Open beta .. really good for dual cores i wonder if intel makes 30% IPC and release new unlocked dual core.





yes it drops already under 50-60FPS (near 40-30) .. which is not good but for dual core is great. Its very weird .. mine FX 6300 did not drop under 60 FPS with AMD GPU on DX11... did AMD improve their DX11?!!..


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Can already tell you the G3258 out performs phenom or FX in wow. The third core support is just for sound from what I understand and there is really no tangible performance gains from it. There are times though where I have wow running with music streaming and a few tabs up from wowhead/youtube, when switching back to wow I notice my fps bounce a lot around 50-60 fps regardless of location until I close tabs. While its enough for gaming it may not be enough for personal needs if you alt+tab a lot like I do. Either rate, it has out performed both my amd platforms and was a cheap solution to get my foot into the door with intel on a cpu that I can afford to learn on as far as overclocking with intel goes and then, naturally upgrade in the near future...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Can I overclock the i5 4670K on a H81 mobo?


you can. No promise on how long it will last though.

My coworker has a 4670k at stock on a h81 mobo. It has lasted almost 2 years on stock frequency and he games a lot. The 3 phase vrm is scary to oc though.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> Can already tell you the G3258 out performs phenom or FX in wow. The third core support is just for sound from what I understand and there is really no tangible performance gains from it. There are times though where I have wow running with music streaming and a few tabs up from wowhead/youtube, when switching back to wow I notice my fps bounce a lot around 50-60 fps regardless of location until I close tabs. While its enough for gaming it may not be enough for personal needs if you alt+tab a lot like I do. Either rate, it has out performed both my amd platforms and was a cheap solution to get my foot into the door with intel on a cpu that I can afford to learn on as far as overclocking with intel goes and then, naturally upgrade in the near future...


I didnt test phenoms but i tested i3 and FX 6300 and FX is not that bad.





http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fx-8350-vishera-review,3328-15.html


----------



## JustAfleshWound

I'm not saying the FX is bad. It can play wow alright but I had a lot of random stutter and spikes. Raiding would just cut fps in half as well with more consistant spiking. Just a bunch of small things you'd hate to see from what was a $220 cpu at the time of purchase. I found it a redundant upgrade from my 955 at 3.9 to an 8350 at 4.8. and then my jaw kinda dropped at how much better this dual core performed than the both of them. Not saying this cpu is meant to be used for years to come but it is certainly worth buying to invest in switching to intel. Granted your'e not planning on just waiting for skylake.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> I'm not saying the FX is bad. It can play wow alright but I had a lot of random stutter and spikes. Raiding would just cut fps in half as well with more consistant spiking. Just a bunch of small things you'd hate to see from what was a $220 cpu at the time of purchase. I found it a redundant upgrade from my 955 at 3.9 to an 8350 at 4.8. and then my jaw kinda dropped at how much better this dual core performed than the both of them. Not saying this cpu is meant to be used for years to come but it is certainly worth buying to invest in switching to intel. Granted your'e not planning on just waiting for skylake.


its just interesting that WoW is still not optimized to take advantages of 3 cores... while GW2 can do that. Blizard just sucks. Paying 15$ per month and they cant optimized it for at least 4 threads... so sad. I am very happy with GW2. But soon fans will want DX12...

But there is the thing... my friend was talking to me that FX was faster( or equal) than pentium. Maybe different setting.... anyway i would really like to see MMO support Dx12 and optimized to take advantages of 8-12 cores.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Yeah, it would be nice if blizz stepped it up a bit more with core support. They have recently stepped it up a bit with their gfx though. Its nothing mind blowing but it is groundbreaking in terms of blizzard. I've heard rumor that they will have updates for DX12 and among those updates will be four core support. I'll personally believe it when I see it though. Hear a lot about a lot from blizzard and end up seeing so little of it.

The FX line (excluding 4xxx) will be (slightly) faster in things like encryption and such due to having more cores. The single core performance from this thing, on the other hand is towering vs the FX line. At stock the G3258 is nothing special, but at 4.8 it does some major business.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> Yeah, it would be nice if blizz stepped it up a bit more with core support. They have recently stepped it up a bit with their gfx though. Its nothing mind blowing but it is groundbreaking in terms of blizzard. I've heard rumor that they will have updates for DX12 and among those updates will be four core support. I'll personally believe it when I see it though. Hear a lot about a lot from blizzard and end up seeing so little of it.
> 
> The FX line (excluding 4xxx) will be (slightly) faster in things like encryption and such due to having more cores. The single core performance from this thing, on the other hand is towering vs the FX line. At stock the G3258 is nothing special, but at 4.8 it does some major business.


Yep... but there are also false test which shows that FX 4300 is slower in BF4 .. which is not... FX 4300 is way better than pentium for BF4 with mantle and FX 4300 will be way better in DX12.


----------



## Tarnix

This is an Owner's club too, right? I'm in! I got this little sucker delivered to my doorstep this morning.



Benches, you say? Give me a month (motherboard is next on the shopping list) and I'm going to do some benchmarking against my FX8350 setup.









GTX 970, GTX 660 SLI, GTX 560.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> its just interesting that WoW is still not optimized to take advantages of 3 cores... while GW2 can do that. Blizard just sucks. Paying 15$ per month and they cant optimized it for at least 4 threads... so sad. I am very happy with GW2. But soon fans will want DX12...
> 
> But there is the thing... my friend was talking to me that FX was faster( or equal) than pentium. Maybe different setting.... anyway i would really like to see MMO support Dx12 and optimized to take advantages of 8-12 cores.


Guild Wars 2 definitely takes advantage of the cores, I played it on my brother's i7 2600K with my GTX 970 and was gob smacked when I was in World Vs World with tons of players from my server going against another server and didn't see a single drop below 30fps.

I think the G3258 at similar clocks to an FX6300 will possibly perform around the same but I can't really say for sure as I haven't tested it against one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> This is an Owner's club too, right? I'm in! I got this little sucker delivered to my doorstep this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Benches, you say? Give me a month (motherboard is next on the shopping list) and I'm going to do some benchmarking against my FX8350 setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 970, GTX 660 SLI, GTX 560.


Awesome!


----------



## Jeffredo

What is the absolute top video card you'd pair with a G3258 @ 1920x1200? I stuck my GTX 780 in there and in CPU intensive areas the stuttering between 60 FPS and 40-45 FPS was pretty annoying. The GTX 660 I have in there at the moment is a better match, but a tad weak.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffredo*
> 
> What is the absolute top video card you'd pair with a G3258 @ 1920x1200? I stuck my GTX 780 in there and in CPU intensive areas the stuttering between 60 FPS and 40-45 FPS was pretty annoying. The GTX 660 I have in there at the moment is a better match, but a tad weak.


I would have said 660 myself.


----------



## Quantum Reality

I have a 7950 myself. not sure how much the G3258 even at 4.4 GHz would hold it back.


----------



## Jaydev16

Provided the GPU is good enough; can this chip run DA:I on med-low settings at around 40-45 fps at 768p? Its for a friend; and I can't find any benches.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydev16*
> 
> Provided the GPU is good enough; can this chip run DA:I on med-low settings at around 40-45 fps at 768p? Its for a friend; and I can't find any benches.


No, I think the OP mentioned it ran very badly.


----------



## Jeffredo

Think I'm going to keep my eye out for a used GTX 670. That would probably do it.


----------



## Lantian

no, it lags and stutters all the time in DA I no matter what settings you use, that game really needs more cores


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> no, it lags and stutters all the time in DA I no matter what settings you use, that game really needs more cores


You tried with dual core fix?
I found really nice benchmark ARMA 3.





Once you OC pentium to 4.5+GHz = less load ... beating AMD. But AMD is not that far behing if you take these comparison between FX 8350 vs Pentium g3258 ... FX 8350 will be as fast as FX 4300.

FX 4300 usage = under 50%
Pentium g3258 = under 90%

So when it gets in action FX is like 10-30% slower. Which is pretty nice for FX 4300...
So maximum pentium is 0% to 50% (+-5%) faster.


----------



## Lantian

yes i had it, without the fix it wouldn't launch just like fc4 and it was oc'd to 4,7ghz, that game simply needs more threads


----------



## Jaydev16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> yes i had it, without the fix it wouldn't launch just like fc4 and it was oc'd to 4,7ghz, that game simply needs more threads


Thanks for the info! Any other game performed so poorly? Metro? Crysis?


----------



## Lantian

metro ran fine, crysis 3 i played only the first level on that cpu, but it ran great, but DA I was the worst one for g3258


----------



## Jaydev16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> metro ran fine, crysis 3 i played only the first level on that cpu, but it ran great, but DA I was the worst one for g3258


Wow; thanks for the info man! You have no idea how much you helped me. +REP!


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydev16*
> 
> Thanks for the info! Any other game performed so poorly? Metro? Crysis?


I have Metro Last Light gameplay at the top of the OP, I thought the performance was quite good, I've seen dips to about 30fps in really intense situations but that was it really.

Far Cry 4 performed a little weird when I tried it, it wasn't very smooth.

On the Steam free weekend I tried Total War: Rome 2 and NBA 2K15, both games performed really well.

Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel performs quite well too, although I think PhysX impacts upon the performance slightly, I'm not sure why.

Not every game will run too good and it may get worse in new upcoming games so it's best to keep that in mind.


----------



## buddatech

G3258 @4.4GHz 1.275v 1.26v (still tweaking) H100i paired with a Z87i Deluxe, 16GB Ram @2k MHz, one of my 970's wrapped in a 250D with an SSD and 4TB HDD runs pretty damn smooooooooth. I think I'ma call this rig Thomas


----------



## Jaydev16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I have Metro Last Light gameplay at the top of the OP, I thought the performance was quite good, I've seen dips to about 30fps in really intense situations but that was it really.
> 
> Far Cry 4 performed a little weird when I tried it, it wasn't very smooth.
> 
> On the Steam free weekend I tried Total War: Rome 2 and NBA 2K15, both games performed really well.
> 
> Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel performs quite well too, although I think PhysX impacts upon the performance slightly, I'm not sure why.
> 
> Not every game will run too good and it may get worse in new upcoming games so it's best to keep that in mind.


Ubisoft happens; I guess. Thanks for the info!

BTW; I just had an idea; did anyone try to play FC4/ DA:I on lower than 1080p resolutions? By my understanding; lower resolution screens require lesser requirement for processing yes?


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydev16*
> 
> Ubisoft happens; I guess. Thanks for the info!
> 
> BTW; I just had an idea; did anyone try to play FC4/ DA:I on lower than 1080p resolutions? By my understanding; lower resolution screens require lesser requirement for processing yes?


Yes, I did try FC4 and I didn't experience as much stuttering at High settings. But my processor was at stock most of the time so if I overclock and play I could increase the setting and eliminate most of the stuttering. But finding hard to OC to 4.2 now.


----------



## Jaydev16

Thanks for the information!


----------



## buddatech

I can confirm that League of Legends (LoL) and Dying Light both work flawlessly 1920x1200 MAX settings.
CPU G3258 @4.4GHz Max temps 44c and 43c (Ambients 20.7c)
GTX 970 Gaming Stock Max temp 69c in a 250D


----------



## TopicClocker

I may be doing some gameplay of a certain next gen MMO soon!









When I played Far Cry 4 the frame-rate was mostly between 30-40fps, I don't think I saw it dip below 25fps but on Ultra it didn't look too smooth, and I was moniotiring it with MSI Afterburner, I was monitoring the frame-rate, frame-time, GPU usage and CPU usage, it just seemed a little weird as if it wasn't that smooth, but on High and below it was alright, but it's pretty annoying that you have to use an Injector to get the game to work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buddatech*
> 
> I can confirm that League of Legends (LoL) and Dying Light both work flawlessly 1920x1200 MAX settings.
> CPU G3258 @4.4GHz Max temps 44c and 43c (Ambients 20.7c)
> GTX 970 Gaming Stock Max temp 69c in a 250D


Awesome! What was the frame-rate of both games?
I heard Dying Light can be extremely taxing on the CPU past 50% draw distance.


----------



## buddatech

V-Sync On, LoL 60 Constant Dying Light according to MSI AB dipped down to 43 but mostly 60fps


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buddatech*
> 
> V-Sync On, LoL 60 Constant Dying Light according to MSI AB dipped down to 43 but mostly 60fps


Wow the game must have improved alot from when Total Biscuit did his Port Report!


----------



## buddatech

Exact settings I'm using:
1920x1200
Texture Quality = High
Shadow Map Size = High (Not Very High)
Foliage Quality = High
View Distance 50%
and ALL setting under View Distance ON


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Wow the game must have improved alot from when Total Biscuit did his Port Report!


Wasn't it highly single threaded according to discussion here?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buddatech*
> 
> Exact settings I'm using:
> 1920x1200
> Texture Quality = High
> Shadow Map Size = High (Not Very High)
> Foliage Quality = High
> View Distance 50%
> and ALL setting under View Distance ON


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## hooah212002

nvm


----------



## JasterOne

Hello guys.. I bought G3250 2 days ago.
It's worked as 4500mhz 1.375v, but my cooler (Xigmatek Janus) too weak. About 1-2min temp going up to 95 degree..
Now i set 4000mhz and 1.1v. It's stable about 80 degree.
I think about removing cover and replace compound for Coollaboratory Liquid Pro.
Or may be i'll remove cover and use it without cover. That you think?


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasterOne*
> 
> Hello guys.. I bought G3250 2 days ago.
> It's worked as 4500mhz 1.375v, but my cooler (Xigmatek Janus) too weak. About 1-2min temp going up to 95 degree..
> Now i set 4000mhz and 1.1v. It's stable about 80 degree.
> I think about removing cover and replace compound for Coollaboratory Liquid Pro.
> Or may be i'll remove cover and use it without cover. That you think?


try it.
you need new thermal paste
and yes better cooler


----------



## The Pook

Stock cooler at 1.21v I can get temps under 80C. Remount + new thermal paste, heatsink should at least be better than stock.


----------



## Quantum Reality

1. Re-heatsink with a proper application of compound.
2. If that doesn't work, new compound.
3. If that doesn't work, new heatsink.
4. Only if nothing else is working, delid.

And even then I wouldn't do #4 myself, but just reduce my overclock.


----------



## FaboxX

Hi there folks, my question is can this litlle beast handle company of heroes 2 ? If someone here could test it out in multiplayer (or sp even) and report fps because my fx 6300 cant pass 40 fps in 3v3 or 4v4 even oc'ed 4.3 Ghz. I appreciate any info!


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaboxX*
> 
> Hi there folks, my question is can this litlle beast handle company of heroes 2 ? If someone here could test it out in multiplayer (or sp even) and report fps because my fx 6300 cant pass 40 fps in 3v3 or 4v4 even oc'ed 4.3 Ghz. I appreciate any info!


Amm, pentium will be better for that.

phenom x4 vs pentium




here is the interesting stuff. Every one was showing that phenoms have higher or same IPC than vishera which isnt clearly true.





maybe you can get more fps by disable 1 Core per module and you can get higher stable OC and running much cooler.

and maybe that isnt the best option.... for few FPS more?... i would be better to give then another 10$ for supporting DX12 or Mantle

EDIT:
http://www.techspot.com/review/689-company-of-heroes-2-performance/page4.html
this shows you that game will take advantages of 3 cores... so NOPE upgrading wont matter.
http://ahxtech.com/45606-overclockable-pentium-anniversary-edition-review-the-intel-pentium-g3258#.VOpF2NhA4pS
OC-ed pentium is fastas i3 .. while on tech spot is showing that i3 is slower than FX 6300.


----------



## FaboxX

Thx for info,m ill try with disabling core/s per module for some fps, but would love to hear from someone whos playing coh2 with g3258 for more info.


----------



## JasterOne

Thanx guys! Today i swap G3258 for i3-4160. I was disappointed by G3258..


----------



## tp4tissue

i3-4160 may be able to run the specific games that need more than 2-cores.. but it's MUCH MUCH slower than an overclocked G3258 in games that only need 2 cores.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> i3-4160 may be able to run the specific games that need more than 2-cores.. but it's MUCH MUCH slower than an overclocked G3258 in games that only need 2 cores.


The same could be said about the G3258 in heavily multi-threaded scenarios, the i3 4160 is able to fight it out against the FX 6300, whilst the G3258 is able to fight it out against the FX 4300 in multi-threading.

It really depends on the needs of the user, I presume they required the multi-threaded performance, or intend to stick with the i3 longer than the G3258 as the i3 is certainly more futureproof in some aspects.-


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasterOne*
> 
> Thanx guys! Today i swap G3258 for i3-4160. I was disappointed by G3258..


g3258 is NOT a gaming cpu! If you fire up any games like GTA IV/V, Watch Dogs, Far Cry's etc. the Pentium will struggle as it only has 2 Physical cores and not even hyperthreading like the new i3's. I played Watch Dogs and GTA IV and in those games both cores are pretty much pegged 100% and gpu usage hovers at around 50-70% and can't even reach full clock on a mid end GTX 760. The only games this cpu will shine is single threaded games as my 4.5GHz matches single performance of a stock 4790k at 4.4GHz, but everyone should know this. For gaming minimum i5!!


----------



## JasterOne

Eah.. In my terms(+35c in the room), and MiniITX case, the processors overheats. G3258 is stable only on 4.0.


----------



## Marc79

Christ 35C+ ?? I'd literally faint, lol. I'm sitting in a 20C room now and in my basement (main) rig, it's 15C right now.


----------



## JasterOne

CPU up to 100c with VID voltage 1.1v. I reduced for 1.05 and it's ok now. (About 90c)


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasterOne*
> 
> CPU up to 100c with VID voltage 1.1v. I reduced for 1.05 and it's ok now. (About 90c)


What stress test and what cpu cooler are you using?? I'm at 1.328v under load (1.315 vid) and highest temp I've seen on the core is 62C and that's while running only FPU test in Aida64, using H75 in push pull. Gaming temps are in low 50's but cpu is pegged 100% on 2 cores majority of the time.

My vid is 1.106v at stock in the bios (3.2GHz) without touching anything, a bit high I know. I usually see 1.056v or 1020's vid, mine is a bit high at stock, prolly a crappy chip, lol. Temps at 1.106v are really really low, like 40C under load.


----------



## JasterOne

I using stresstest Linx 0.6.5. My cooler - Xigmatek Janus with fun 120x25 and 1300rpm.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasterOne*
> 
> I using stresstest Linx 0.6.5. My cooler - Xigmatek Janus with fun 120x25 and 1300rpm.


Yup one of the most demanding stress test there is, linpack 0.6.5

taken from Haswell overclocking thread

credit to Darkwizzie


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Now combine a cheap budget cooler and you get really high temps with no room for overclocking, I suggest you use something else for stressing. I personally wouldn't even touch linpack.


----------



## JasterOne

I downloaded AIDA 64 and tryed full system stability test. It is not very stressful test.. ) I have had tCores max 76c, average 64c.


----------



## Marc79

Yes it's stresses the cpu/mem/fpu/cache etc even gpu/s...The higher the temps from stress test doesn't mean its any better, it just toasts your cpu, like Prime95, never ran it and never will, lol.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> What stress test and what cpu cooler are you using?? I'm at 1.328v under load (1.315 vid) and highest temp I've seen on the core is 62C and that's while running only FPU test in Aida64, using H75 in push pull. Gaming temps are in low 50's but cpu is pegged 100% on 2 cores majority of the time.
> 
> My vid is 1.106v at stock in the bios (3.2GHz) without touching anything, a bit high I know. I usually see 1.056v or 1020's vid, mine is a bit high at stock, prolly a crappy chip, lol. Temps at 1.106v are really really low, like 40C under load.


Your stock volt seems a lot like mine. What volts do you use for 4.5?


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Your stock volt seems a lot like mine. What volts do you use for 4.5?


For 4.5GHz I run 1.315 vid in the bios, under load it goes to 1.328v on both cores. But if you're using that ASRock H81 Pro for g3258 I would advise against running volts that high though on that particualr motherboard.


----------



## djthrottleboi

I know i dont have a pentium but i want the link to those gta mods lol that was good stuff.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I know i dont have a pentium but i want the link to those gta mods lol that was good stuff.


Aha it seems flamin9_t00l has a thread, here's the link GTA IV - Complete Basic Mod Pack

I presume you're familar with modding games but just to be sure, don't forget to backup your game before you mod it!









For more mods GTA4-Mods.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I know i dont have a pentium but i want the link to those gta mods lol that was good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Aha it seems flamin9_t00l has a thread, here's the link GTA IV - Complete Basic Mod Pack
> 
> I presume you're familar with modding games but just to be sure, don't forget to backup your game before you mod it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more mods GTA4-Mods.
Click to expand...

lol thanks. the other mods i seen sucked when i used them but in that vid on page 1 they seem to be working really well together. I'm very used to modding btw.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol thanks. the other mods i seen sucked when i used them but in that vid on page 1 they seem to be working really well together. I'm very used to modding btw.


Aha same, I just haven't modded any games recently, one of my favorite games Skyrim I always used to mod loads, I haven't played it in awhile because I gave some weapons and items to some modded companions that seem to have disappeared along with my weapons and items LOL, I need to sit down and remember what mods I used to try and get them back, either that or look around in my 2000+ saves!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol thanks. the other mods i seen sucked when i used them but in that vid on page 1 they seem to be working really well together. I'm very used to modding btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Aha same, I just haven't modded any games recently, one of my favorite games Skyrim I always used to mod loads, I haven't played it in awhile because I gave some weapons and items to some modded companions that seem to have disappeared along with my weapons and items LOL, I need to sit down and remember what mods I used to try and get them back, either that or look around in my 2000+ saves!
Click to expand...

lol even now skyrim is still fun to mod.


----------



## The Pook

G3258 needed 1.27v for 4.3Ghz, new 4690K is running 1.15v at 4.3Ghz.

Dual core did me well but good riddance


----------



## JasterOne

My G3258 needed 1.375 for 4.5 and 1.225 for 4.2. VID was 1.075

I think i solved my problem with overheating. Today i tryed 4 different thermal grases (3 made in china and 1 russian). In my city, i can bay only them.
3 of them same, and i have had overheating (up to100c and throttling). But one chinese was good. Maximum 93c in the Linx 0.6.5 and 83 in FPU stress test AIDA64. With stock cooler! It's HC-161, golden color.

And i take picture of my cooler. I think it's not very good. May be it's need more smooth surface..


----------



## The Pook

Thermal pastes usually don't make a huge difference ... lapping more might help but mirror finishes are usually for bragging rights. As long as it's smooth and you go up to at least 800/1000 grit you should be more than fine.

What's your ambient/room temp?


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Thermal pastes usually don't make a huge difference ... lapping more might help but mirror finishes are usually for bragging rights. As long as it's smooth and you go up to at least 800/1000 grit you should be more than fine.
> 
> What's your ambient/room temp?


it does... specially old thermal paste. Try with or without thermal paste.


----------



## The Pook

Difference between the best thermal paste they used and pink lipstick was 8C. 8C wouldn't even put him under 80C load.

Put the right amount and you're fine unless you're looking for 1-3C gains.

Plenty o' information here if you want to split hairs over thermal paste but this discussion has been going since my first build and will go on for the next century I'm sure.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Difference between the best thermal paste they used and pink lipstick was 8C. 8C wouldn't even put him under 80C load.
> 
> Put the right amount and you're fine unless you're looking for 1-3C gains.


yes but once thermal paste is like 1-2 year old its not the same.


----------



## The Pook

He has temperature issues and he's trying several thermal pastes and trying one after the other, he doesn't have old paste. What's your point?


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> He has temperature issues and he's trying several thermal pastes and trying one after the other, he doesn't have old paste. What's your point?


My bad... my point was that its great to reapply thermal past every year or 2.
Just get better cooler ... you can find good cooler for 30-50$ and you will never regret buying it.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> my point was that its great to reapply thermal past every year or 2.


Or just upgrade CPUs every two years


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasterOne*
> 
> My G3258 needed 1.375 for 4.5 and 1.225 for 4.2. VID was 1.075


By VID do you mean CPU input voltage? Shouldn't it be 0.500V more than Vcore?


----------



## Lantian

vid is the voltage that is given to each chip by either amd or intel as stock voltage after the chip has been built, it can not be changed and it will always be what the chip had at stock, it stands for voltage identification, vcore is the actual voltage that the core has at any given time, if the chip is at stock clocks without power saving features enabled vcore will be equal to vid


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> vid is the voltage that is given to each chip by either amd or intel as stock voltage after the chip has been built, it can not be changed and it will always be what the chip had at stock, it stands for voltage identification, vcore is the actual voltage that the core has at any given time, if the chip is at stock clocks without power saving features enabled vcore will be equal to vid


Thanks a lot! I didn't know that. REP+


----------



## JasterOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Thermal pastes usually don't make a huge difference ... lapping more might help but mirror finishes are usually for bragging rights. As long as it's smooth and you go up to at least 800/1000 grit you should be more than fine.
> 
> What's your ambient/room temp?


Yes. I know. Before i didn't have big difference, only 1-3c. I was surprised with 8-10c difference. Maybe I did more clamp with this paste.

My ambient temp about +32-35c


----------



## phantommaggot

SO
What are the highest voltages being run on these little chips right now?


----------



## Marc79

You can go fairly high, higher than 4690k/4790k for example as you're only dealing with 2 physical cores/no hyperthreading and temps are in check even past 1.300 Vcore. I'd say highest I'd go is 1.375-1.4 vcore, to not degrade the chip that fast. Temps will be lower compared to Haswell i5/i7's even at 1.35 - 1.4 vcore.


----------



## Marc79

Just a quick g3258 comparison to my Q9550 in Cinebench R15

Multithread and Single thread Run included.

*Q9550 @2.83GHz* 313/81 *Stock* running an OEM motherboard, no overclocking unfortunately










*g3258 @4.5GHz* 334/170


Overclocked g3258 beats an older C2Q in Multithread Bench by a few points and demolishes in Single thread run. Running single thread with the stock Q9550 took a long time, lol. G3258 @4.5GHz has the same single thread performance as 4770k/4790k @4.4GHz.


----------



## phantommaggot

Thanks man!
I'm pretty stuck at 4.4GHZ at 1.32v

Also, is it safe to cut up the cache voltage. That multiplier is stuck at x38.


----------



## Marc79

I run 1.33v but at 4.5GHz, 100Mhz higher on frequency not much difference though, same voltage as mine.

Not sure on Cache Voltage, I always leave Cache at stock on my past and current i7, and this g3258 also. Never touched cache volts/frequency, but I would assume its safe to increase it by around 0.050-0.100v.


----------



## JasterOne

I tried to play FarCry4 on [email protected] and [email protected] - i3 much better. But Batman arkham city little bit better on G3258.
My favorite game - War Thunder same on both.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasterOne*
> 
> I tried to play FarCry4 on [email protected] and [email protected] - i3 much better. But Batman arkham city little bit better on G3258.
> My favorite game - War Thunder same on both.


What problems did you encounter with i3 in Batman Arkham City?


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> What problems did you encounter with i3 in Batman Arkham City?


he had problems with far cry 4.. thats why he switched to i3


----------



## JasterOne

No problem, just 3-5fps less..


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasterOne*
> 
> No problem, just 3-5fps less..


is i3 worth its price over pentium g3258?


----------



## JasterOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> is i3 worth its price over pentium g3258?


Yes. G3258 72$, i3-4160 121$


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasterOne*
> 
> Yes. G3258 72$, i3-4160 121$


how much FPS drops do you gte in FC4 with Fur (nvidia) simulated - when TIGER is running at you or when you kill him and you look at fur. With R9 270X dropping under 30 FPS.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> is i3 worth its price over pentium g3258?


Althon is another option for roughly the same price as the G3258. Just finished a complete playthrough on my Athlon with Mantle with appropriate settings for a 260x and it was 50-60 throughout. Playing Far Cry 4 now and it's 40-60. The pentium is great if you play a tonne of F2P/MMO/Emulation, though.


----------



## JasterOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> how much FPS drops do you gte in FC4 with Fur (nvidia) simulated - when TIGER is running at you or when you kill him and you look at fur. With R9 270X dropping under 30 FPS.


I didn't calculate. About 4-5 on my HD7790
But with i3 FC4 and other games more smoothness and comfortable. And then i work in windows, browsers, movies, it more comfortable too.


----------



## JasterOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Althon is another option for roughly the same price as the G3258. Just finished a complete playthrough on my Athlon with Mantle with appropriate settings for a 260x and it was 50-60 throughout. Playing Far Cry 4 now and it's 40-60. The pentium is great if you play a tonne of F2P/MMO/Emulation, though.


I would have not found Mini ITX board for Athlon. And with G3258 i had short freezes sometime in some games. It is very annoying me.


----------



## phantommaggot

Which athlon? Talking about the newest 4 core?

http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/motherboard/#xcx=0&s=26&f=8


----------



## JasterOne

Only 4 cores for FM2+. Too weak.


----------



## abctoz

It all comes down to what you use your computer for really, for me the g3258 is near perfect because all I do is go on the net, play dota 2 some mostly single threaded matlab programs, it is amazing cost/performance and I had fun overclocking it. If are on a budget and don't know exactly what your use cases are, the i3 is the no brainer.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> It all comes down to what you use your computer for really, for me the g3258 is near perfect because all I do is go on the net, play dota 2 some mostly single threaded matlab programs, it is amazing cost/performance and I had fun overclocking it. If are on a budget and don't know exactly what your use cases are, the i3 is the no brainer.


Exactly, for this scenario it will suffice, especially when overclocked. But if you're trying to play newest AAA titles, you picked the wrong cpu, unless of course you're planning on upgrading eventually to i5/i7..


----------



## JasterOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> It all comes down to what you use your computer for really, for me the g3258 is near perfect because all I do is go on the net, play dota 2 some mostly single threaded matlab programs, it is amazing cost/performance and I had fun overclocking it. If are on a budget and don't know exactly what your use cases are, the i3 is the no brainer.


Sure. G3259 great choise for you, if you can overclock it up to 4.5ghz.
It was just my subjective opinion. 49$ Not big money, if i'm more happy with i3..


----------



## PROBOUND

Is anyone playing FFXIV on the G3258? Can you please describe your experiences with it so far. I seen the test videos in OP however i get alot of mixed information from people saying that Quad Core is more suited for MMO's due to the character loading in overpopulated zones. As well as alot more recent MMO's having Multi Threaded processes compared to the old. Many users even with i5 and i7's experience Frame drops and lagg spikes in heavily populated zones like Mor Dhona. Would this be amplified with a Dual Core? Is FFXIV Processor Intensive?

I'll be doing a Budget HTPC build using the Silverstone Raven RVZ01 case. My goal is to keep this build as cheap as possible (sub 600$ canadian) as its literally only going to be an FFXIV Box. As this is an HTPC, Thermals will likely be slightly more of an issue than with larger cases which is the reason the g3258 stood out for me. I could overclock with decent results as well as keep my Case temps and costs low.

Quick Specs:
CPU: G3258 or 4690k ?
Mobo: ASUS H81-I Plus
Cooler: Noctua NH-L9i or Phanteks PH-TC90LS? (I've heard air cooling is all thats neccessary)
GPU: ASUS Strix GTX 960 (coolest running 960 at 62 degrees)
Ram: 8GB single stick DDR3
SSD: 128GB Sandisk SSD

I'll be primarily using this HTPC for FFXIV mainly focused on instanced Raiding. I won't be doing a lot of open world stuff like Hunting and Fates or regularly staying in overpopulated zones. Just Instanced Raids and Crafting within the FC House.

With this in mind would the G3258 be a good cpu for FFXIV or should i just suck it up and go with the Quad core 4690k turning this Budget build into a "Not So Budget Build"?

Thanks in advance









PS. If anyone has any specific Raven RVZ01 tips or advice that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Just a quick g3258 comparison to my Q9550 in Cinebench R15
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Multithread and Single thread Run included.
> 
> *Q9550 @2.83GHz* 313/81 *Stock* running an OEM motherboard, no overclocking unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *g3258 @4.5GHz* 334/170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocked g3258 beats an older C2Q in Multithread Bench by a few points and demolishes in Single thread run. Running single thread with the stock Q9550 took a long time, lol. G3258 @4.5GHz has the same single thread performance as 4770k/4790k @4.4GHz.


My QX6700 @3.34GHz is bang on in multi-threaded as your Pentium.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1500524/intel-pentium-g3258-performance-and-owners-club-now-with-gtx-970/2000_50#post_23022681

3 and a half months since that post and still no Pentium. Damn!


----------



## SYPH

Should i get this chip? I plan on using Krita, and Photoshop for productivity. I'm getting into AAA gaming. But for now only CSGO, and TF2. I use 3D antomy to study for nursing degree. And i watch netflix most of the time. I'll probably upgrade to broadwel whens its out.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SYPH*
> 
> Should i get this chip? I plan on using Krita, and Photoshop for productivity. I'm getting into AAA gaming. But for now only CSGO, and TF2. I use 3D antomy to study for nursing degree. And i watch netflix most of the time. I'll probably upgrade to broadwel whens its out.


IMO it depends o the GPU you will have in the system. I have an R9 290 flashed to a 290x and the G3258 even at 4.3Ghz was holding it back a bit in bench's and gaming. I would think it would be better to get something with more than two cores. This chip is decent and fun to overclock but it does have it's limitations since it is a Dual Core even though the price to performance is great. I personally am going to upgrade to a 4670k or higher very soon.


----------



## SYPH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> IMO it depends o the GPU you will have in the system. I have an R9 290 flashed to a 290x and the G3258 even at 4.3Ghz was holding it back a bit in bench's and gaming. I would think it would be better to get something with more than two cores. This chip is decent and fun to overclock but it does have it's limitations since it is a Dual Core even though the price to performance is great. I personally am going to upgrade to a 4670k or higher very soon.


Thanks. I'd probably use iGPU until the AMD 3xx series. I wanted to get it as a place holder because i never overclocked in my life


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBOUND*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone playing FFXIV on the G3258? Can you please describe your experiences with it so far. I seen the test videos in OP however i get alot of mixed information from people saying that Quad Core is more suited for MMO's due to the character loading in overpopulated zones. As well as alot more recent MMO's having Multi Threaded processes compared to the old. Many users even with i5 and i7's experience Frame drops and lagg spikes in heavily populated zones like Mor Dhona. Would this be amplified with a Dual Core? Is FFXIV Processor Intensive?
> 
> I'll be doing a Budget HTPC build using the Silverstone Raven RVZ01 case. My goal is to keep this build as cheap as possible (sub 600$ canadian) as its literally only going to be an FFXIV Box. As this is an HTPC, Thermals will likely be slightly more of an issue than with larger cases which is the reason the g3258 stood out for me. I could overclock with decent results as well as keep my Case temps and costs low.
> 
> 
> 
> Quick Specs:
> CPU: G3258 or 4690k ?
> Mobo: ASUS H81-I Plus
> Cooler: Noctua NH-L9i or Phanteks PH-TC90LS? (I've heard air cooling is all thats neccessary)
> GPU: ASUS Strix GTX 960 (coolest running 960 at 62 degrees)
> Ram: 8GB single stick DDR3
> SSD: 128GB Sandisk SSD
> 
> I'll be primarily using this HTPC for FFXIV mainly focused on instanced Raiding. I won't be doing a lot of open world stuff like Hunting and Fates or regularly staying in overpopulated zones. Just Instanced Raids and Crafting within the FC House.
> 
> With this in mind would the G3258 be a good cpu for FFXIV or should i just suck it up and go with the Quad core 4690k turning this Budget build into a "Not So Budget Build"?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. If anyone has any specific Raven RVZ01 tips or advice that would be greatly appreciated.


Nice case which I also considered.

I've had good experience gaming with the G3258 but can't comment on FFXIV. If you are worried about the pentium though then wouldn't an i3 be the next logical step up? Also keeps the power / heat down compared to a 4690k.

The NH-L9i is only a 65W cooler so wouldn't recommend it. I think the RVZ01 can take coolers quite a bit taller, maybe something like the Cryorig C1 depending on mboard compatability. Check out the owners thread for lots of advice on best cooler I imagine. Also have you checked that the 960 strix would fit as height could be an issue?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club

Following may be strongly biased as it's what I chose for similar usage and have been happy with, but... B85 has better features than a H81 and something like an MSI or Asrock B85 is probably the same price as the Asus H81 anyway?! Also an r9 270x or R9 280x would likely give better performance for the money than a 960.


----------



## Moparman

I'm running a [email protected] and 2 4Gb gtx 680s in sli at 1150core. This setup does great. I might put 2 of my 970s in and test.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBOUND*
> 
> Is anyone playing FFXIV on the G3258? Can you please describe your experiences with it so far. I seen the test videos in OP however i get alot of mixed information from people saying that Quad Core is more suited for MMO's due to the character loading in overpopulated zones. As well as alot more recent MMO's having Multi Threaded processes compared to the old. Many users even with i5 and i7's experience Frame drops and lagg spikes in heavily populated zones like Mor Dhona. Would this be amplified with a Dual Core? Is FFXIV Processor Intensive?
> 
> I'll be doing a Budget HTPC build using the Silverstone Raven RVZ01 case. My goal is to keep this build as cheap as possible (sub 600$ canadian) as its literally only going to be an FFXIV Box. As this is an HTPC, Thermals will likely be slightly more of an issue than with larger cases which is the reason the g3258 stood out for me. I could overclock with decent results as well as keep my Case temps and costs low.
> 
> Quick Specs:
> CPU: G3258 or 4690k ?
> Mobo: ASUS H81-I Plus
> Cooler: Noctua NH-L9i or Phanteks PH-TC90LS? (I've heard air cooling is all thats neccessary)
> GPU: ASUS Strix GTX 960 (coolest running 960 at 62 degrees)
> Ram: 8GB single stick DDR3
> SSD: 128GB Sandisk SSD
> 
> I'll be primarily using this HTPC for FFXIV mainly focused on instanced Raiding. I won't be doing a lot of open world stuff like Hunting and Fates or regularly staying in overpopulated zones. Just Instanced Raids and Crafting within the FC House.
> 
> With this in mind would the G3258 be a good cpu for FFXIV or should i just suck it up and go with the Quad core 4690k turning this Budget build into a "Not So Budget Build"?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. If anyone has any specific Raven RVZ01 tips or advice that would be greatly appreciated.


Hmm in your build I would consider something like a R9 280, I know you're concerned about thermals but if you can make the trade-off in potential heat increase I think it's alot more worth it and better than the GTX 960, the GTX 960 is a 2GB card and can have trouble running games at higher texture qualities for other games, however as you said your the HTPC will be mainly used for FFXIV it may not be of much of a concern to you, however I feel from the R9 280 you get more VRAM for your money and potentially more performance if you're willing to overclock it, as they can attain R9 280X speeds or higher with ease, it's a decision between Thermals and Power, and Performance, up to you!

I'm not sure how well CAD converts into GBP but I devised this build on OCUK.



This doesn't include an SSD but with the G3258 it would be about £443

The cheapest GTX 960 is £149.99, the same as the R9 280, the Palit GeForce GTX 960 "Reference" 2048MB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SYPH*
> 
> Should i get this chip? I plan on using Krita, and Photoshop for productivity. I'm getting into AAA gaming. But for now only CSGO, and TF2. I use 3D antomy to study for nursing degree. And i watch netflix most of the time. I'll probably upgrade to broadwel whens its out.


Hmm I'm not sure of the demands of Photoshop or Krita but CSGO and TF2 perform quite well IIRC.
From what I've heard about Broadwell it has questionable performance gains so it may not be worth waiting for it unless you really wanted to, it seems efficiency and low power consumption may be it's main focus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> I'm running a [email protected] and 2 4Gb gtx 680s in sli at 1150core. This setup does great. I might put 2 of my 970s in and test.


Awesome!


----------



## TopicClocker

I've got some new gameplay and performance videos!

Alien: Isolation, Dark Souls and Middle-Earth Shadow of Mordor!

Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor
Absolutely astounding performance!

There's slight CPU bottlenecking with my overclocked GTX 970, however through most of this video I'm pushing 60+ fps!
The lowest I've seen is about 40-45fps!






Dark Souls!
I was using the DSFIX and I think the rendering resolution was 1440p with most of the settings maxed!
This area in the game creeps me out! Throughout this gameplay my skin was crawling!






Alien: Isolation
I got lost... But the performance is pretty crazy!


----------



## Winthorpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBOUND*
> 
> PS. If anyone has any specific Raven RVZ01 tips or advice that would be greatly appreciated.


Just a quick heads-up. The RVZ02 and FTZ01 are due in Europe in July(ish) and April(ish) respectively; I emailed Silverstone's Facebook people about the cases last week.



Worth considering if you like the look of the new cases and aren't in a hurry.


----------



## PROBOUND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winthorpe*
> 
> Just a quick heads-up. The RVZ02 and FTZ01 are due in Europe in July(ish) and April(ish) respectively; I emailed Silverstone's Facebook people about the cases last week.
> 
> 
> 
> Worth considering if you like the look of the new cases and aren't in a hurry.


I actually emailed Silverstone last week myself and they told the me FTZ01 was delayed so that kinda made up my mind. Although i want that RVZ02 so badly! The reason i'm doing such a budget build with the RVZ01 is basically so i can build a proper high end machine once the RVZ02 comes out in August complete with a 4690k as well as perhaps a GTX 980. Then i'll turn this cheap build HTPC into a media center.

This will kind of be like dipping my toe in the PC realm as i've been primarily a console player for quite some time.

Theres alot of good info here its much appreciated!


----------



## PROBOUND

snip


----------



## PROBOUND

Submitted a long detailed reply and it has been removed for moderation?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> I've had good experience gaming with the G3258 but can't comment on FFXIV. If you are worried about the pentium though then wouldn't an i3 be the next logical step up? Also keeps the power / heat down compared to a 4690k.


If it came down to i3 vs. i5 i think i'd just spend the extra 110$ and go with the Quad. The reason i like the pentium is that it keeps the price/performance ratio. Spending the extra 75$ on the i3 would kinda defeat this purpose.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Also have you checked that the 960 strix would fit as height could be an issue?


This has me a little worried as i've heard there might be height issues with the Raven case. Which may likely lead me to go with the Gigabyte G1 version instead. It runs 7degrees hotter (69) at full load than the strix but i guess thats minor?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Following may be strongly biased as it's what I chose for similar usage and have been happy with, but... B85 has better features than a H81 and something like an MSI or Asrock B85 is probably the same price as the Asus H81 anyway?!


Is this the Mobo your referring to? Seems pretty good and its Mini ITX so it would work in the Raven. Can this for sure overclock the pentium ? Also can you explain why this mobo would be better than the one i listed? Amp draw perhaps? U mentioned features but i'm not too savy on these things. I know tha the ASUS mobo required a firmware update to enable overclocking on the pentium though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Also an r9 270x or R9 280x would likely give better performance for the money than a 960.


The 270x is only 30$ cheaper than the 960

The reason i opted for the 



 was after watching this video. I was quite surprised that the 960 held up even though the 280x had 1GB more VRAM. Also the 960 is 70$ cheaper than the most affordable 280x which pretty much made up my mind. That and the better connectivity options. Or am i wrong here?


----------



## Jeffredo

I only have two games installed on my G3258 system so far (two most played right now). Skyrim and WoW Warlords of Draenor. I'm not super impressed with the Pentium's performance with those @ 4.5 Ghz. In Skyrim the FPS on Ultra (1920x1200) is usually 60 FPS, but there are numerous hard stutters as I run around the world dipping down into the mid 40s to 50 FPS. That doesn't happen with my stock i5-4690k with the same video card. It just has very tiny hitches in those same zone loading spots that only cause a 1-2 FPS drop at worst. In WoW I have to lower shadow quality (believe that setting supported by the CPU more than the GPU) down to "high" from ultra to keep close to 60 FPS in more demanding areas of the game. With the stock i5-4690k I can use ultra shadows without issue (again, with the same GPU).

Kind of surprising given Skyrim's age and I know it doesn't use more than two cores. Maybe its the lack of cache and certain instructions compared to the i5. With WoW they've revamped their graphics engine for Warlords of Draenor. They even recommend a quad core now and while most of the activity is on two it can use more cores. It doesn't run badly... I just have to drop that one quality setting down a notch (yeah, I'm picky).


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBOUND*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Submitted a long detailed reply and it has been removed for moderation?
> If it came down to i3 vs. i5 i think i'd just spend the extra 110$ and go with the Quad. The reason i like the pentium is that it keeps the price/performance ratio. Spending the extra 75$ on the i3 would kinda defeat this purpose.
> This has me a little worried as i've heard there might be height issues with the Raven case. Which may likely lead me to go with the Gigabyte G1 version instead. It runs 7degrees hotter (69) at full load than the strix but i guess thats minor?
> Is this the Mobo your referring to? Seems pretty good and its Mini ITX so it would work in the Raven. Can this for sure overclock the pentium ? Also can you explain why this mobo would be better than the one i listed? Amp draw perhaps? U mentioned features but i'm not too savy on these things. I know tha the ASUS mobo required a firmware update to enable overclocking on the pentium though.
> The 270x is only 30$ cheaper than the 960
> 
> The reason i opted for the
> 
> 
> 
> was after watching this video. I was quite surprised that the 960 held up even though the 280x had 1GB more VRAM. Also the 960 is 70$ cheaper than the most affordable 280x which pretty much made up my mind. That and the better connectivity options. Or am i wrong here?


CPU - I was tempted to go for i3 or i5 as well but decided for my home theatre/light gaming use the pentium would be more than adequate (which it has been). The main risk with the pentium is some particular games might struggle on 2 cores/threads (not a problem for me yet but look through this thread for examples). The i3 solves that as it is multithreaded so dual core but with 4threads, so is a safer option and given it's low wattage would probably be fine on stock cooler. To be honest the pentium is also fine on the stock cooler unless you really want to max the OC or reduce noise. An i5 will obviously give excellent performance though so your call! Also a normal i5 may be sufficient vs the 4690k version you mentioned, arguably you would want a Z87/97 motherboard (the official overclocking boards) if going with the k which pushes costs up further and an aftermarket cooler would be a must.

Case - In terms of fit for the 960 Strix I guess check the silverstone manual, something to do with the special bracket the case has. The 960 G1 would seem a good fit though as I think the case has plenty of room for the length of a 3 fan card. One thing that put me off the case was the apparently worse thermals in horizontal vs vertical orientation. If you are planning on horizontal that may be another reason to go more for the lower wattage CPU and GPU options.

Mboard - Yep, that is the Asrock one Mobo and this one http://search.ncix.com/products/?sku=AS2222144414 is the MSI one I have. Both should be okay for G3258 overclock after BIOS update. B85 better than H81 in terms of things like more USB3 ports, more Sata3 ports, and full PCI3.0 slot for the gpu vs 2.0. Although those they may or may not be important given minimal extra cost it's worth it I think. Reason I chose the MSI was it also has a mPCIe slot for adding wifi.

GPU Choice - Yeah seems your pricing for the 960 is definitely more favourable than those where I am. Performance differences between R280/G960/R285/R280x are nothing that major (though I honestly don't know how much of a benefit the 3Gb vs 2Gb may be) so if price and some particular feature like power efficiency are pushing you towards the 960 then I would say go for it!


----------



## Devildog83

I just bought a 4670k so I will be most likely put my G3258 and MSI z97 krait edition up for $150 when the new one get's here. I will post a link in this thread to the marketplace post.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I just bought a 4670k so I will be most likely put my G3258 and MSI z97 krait edition up for $150 when the new one get's here. I will post a link in this thread to the marketplace post.


Nice! Me, I'll probably replace my G3258 with a used 4770K or 4790K down the road.

Incidentally, why not keep the MSI board?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Nice! Me, I'll probably replace my G3258 with a used 4770K or 4790K down the road.
> 
> Incidentally, why not keep the MSI board?


Been having RAM issues with it. It's working now but it has been kind of a pain. I think it was just a bios update though.


----------



## JasterOne

I Did IT!


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Unsure if its just the pictures or not, but your lap dosnt look even. Unless you started with something like 600 grit and used a lil too much force at first. Leaving those deeper scratches in the middle.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Nice heatsink lapping. How are your temps now? (that said, on a second look I do see the lines that mar the mirror finish; definitely go a few more rounds with 1000 grit and 1200 grit sandpaper or emery paper.)


----------



## JasterOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Nice heatsink lapping. How are your temps now? (that said, on a second look I do see the lines that mar the mirror finish; definitely go a few more rounds with 1000 grit and 1200 grit sandpaper or emery paper.)


I started with 1000, and finished with 2000.
I wait new fan now, and will check temps with both of fans later.


----------



## JasterOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> Unsure if its just the pictures or not, but your lap dosnt look even. Unless you started with something like 600 grit and used a lil too much force at first. Leaving those deeper scratches in the middle.


Eah, few small scratches are present. But it doesn't matter. It is much better, then before.


----------



## alcandro

Just picked up an MSI Z97 PC mate for $40.00 and a G3258 for $40 from Microcenter, planning on pairing with a R9-280X. I'm concerned about bottleneck issues. Looking tot play games such as D3 RoS and CS:GO

The price for the pentium and mobo seemed too good to pass up. I'm wondering if it would be better to hold out for price drops on unlocked i5s or join the overclocking fun with you guys, thoughts?


----------



## Dave6531

Alright finally got around to overclocking my setup running an Asus z97 gryphon, 16 gb of corsair vengeance ram with the G3258 and right now with a GTX 460. Using 460 till have some funds for a new card and not sure which to get now with 970 issue. Just put on the new cpu cooler a Cryorig h7 yesterday didn't see to much change yet in temps over stock cooler but I'm using the thermal compound cryorig supplied might later try my arctic silver 5. The highest temp even at 4.4-4.5 I've seen under stress test using Aida64 and OCCT was about 65-70 and Idle is in low 40's. Keep in mind I'm using a old case a Coolermaster wavemaster with 2 80mm intake and 1 rear 80mm exhaust and 1 80 mm roof exhaust. Right now I'm at 4.3 GHZ with 1.25 volts but have played with the voltages and speeds up to 4.5 @ 1.32 volts which was not stable got error screen upon restart. Issue I'm having now is at 4.3 and 1.25 when windows 8.1 comes up my usb ports aren't functioning right away i.e. mouse and keyboard lost connection for wifi antenna. Is this because of lack of voltage or some other reason? Thanks for any help. As weird as it may seem going from the stock 3.2 to 4.3 it's hard to tell any real gains I'll have to run cinebench or something to see.

Update: Unplugged the usb devices and plugged back in and they worked fine. Was playing a game temps were in mid 50c range and it just restarted at 4.3 with 1.25 volts everything before had seemed stable. Added a little more voltage to see if that corrects the problem to 1.285

I also need to add the thermal radar on the gryphon sucks its any where from 5 to 10 degrees C off. Granted HWMonitor, occt and aida64 were different from each other but at least they were closer for most part.


----------



## Winthorpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcandro*
> 
> Just picked up an MSI Z97 PC mate for $40.00 and a G3258 for $40 from Microcenter, planning on pairing with a R9-280X. I'm concerned about bottleneck issues. Looking tot play games such as D3 RoS and CS:GO
> 
> The price for the pentium and mobo seemed too good to pass up. I'm wondering if it would be better to hold out for price drops on unlocked i5s or join the overclocking fun with you guys, thoughts?


Both D3 and CS:GO are well optimised and shouldn't bottleneck you at all. I've played both with an R9 280 and experienced no CPU bottleneck.

As for i5s, you've bought a G3258, so why wait to have a little fun? It's a great little chip and shines in most* titles. Unless you're playing new releases, you'll probably find that it's more than sufficient for what you need.

What else are you playing, other than D3 and CS:GO?


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winthorpe*
> 
> Both D3 and CS:GO are well optimised and shouldn't bottleneck you at all. I've played both with an R9 280 and experienced no CPU bottleneck.
> 
> As for i5s, you've bought a G3258, so why wait to have a little fun? It's a great little chip and shines in most* titles. Unless you're playing new releases, you'll probably find that it's more than sufficient for what you need.
> 
> What else are you playing, other than D3 and CS:GO?


CS:GO is not well optimized.
CS:GO might get DX12 and VULKAN support. Source engine 2 already supports VULKAN API, they also showed DoTa2 demo.


----------



## Xaltar

Awesome thread! So awesome I felt compelled to sign up to overclock.net and share my own experience with this little CPU.

Running my Pentium AE on an Asrock B85 Anniversary motherboard. It came with a vrm heatsink where oddly enough the more affordable Z97 and H97 boards at my local stores did not. I am using 8gb (2x4) Adata 1600 CL9 Ram and a Gigabyte G1 Gaming gtx 960. I guess I didn't get a very well binned CPU seeing as the most I can get out of it is 4.6ghz at 1.42v which while stable at ~67c - 70c under prime 95 is a lot more voltage than I would feel comfortable with in a 24/7 OC so I run it at 4.2 at 1.2v. I can't get anything higher stable and 1.55v was the absolute limit of what I was willing to push into this little guy and even that I only tried with my PC sitting near an open window with -2c outside. I have seen a lot of people getting all the way to 4.8 and beyond with 1.3v - 1.45v, sadly my system just wont budge past 4.6. I guess I should have gone with the Z97 anniversary for better OC features. Still 4.2 stable as a rock at 1.2v is nothing to sneeze at and it runs at 26c idle (20c room temp) and low 50s load while gaming.

Here are my OC results and voltages
4.0 stable at 1.15v
4.1 stable at 1.2v
4.2 stable at 1.2v
4.3 stable at 1.26v
4.4 stable at 1.38v
4.5 stable at 1.45v

As you can see things get ugly after 4.3 and I noted my core 1 runs about 10c higher than core 0. Turning off core 1 I got to 4.8 stable (I forget the voltage) so I guess my second core is the weak link.

As for performance this thing blows my old Phenom II 955BE @ 3.8ghz out of the water in everything save Dragon Age Inquisition which is a poorly optimized console port designed for more (weak) cores and there the Phenom outstrips it badly.

Overclocked to 4.5ghz with my 960 overclocked as far as I could push it without messing with voltage:

3D Mark Firestrike Score: 6573 http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4225554/fs/4225554

CPU @4.2 and GFX @ stock (factory OC)

3D Mark Firestrike Score: 5850 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4203767

Comparison: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4203767/fs/4225554

So if anyone is curious about the g3258 bottlnecking a gtx 960 the answer is yes, quite significantly at that. At +/- my GFX OC on a similar system with an i5 4670k @stock scored over 7.5k in firestrike. The difference in synthetics however does not carry through to real world gaming where I see my setup matching settings and FPS (+/- 5fps) with other systems running i5s and even in some games i7s running at stock or mildly OCd. Overall I am pretty happy with my setup for some light 1080p gaming and some hobby 3d work.


----------



## RyanBrantley

I grabbed the Microcenter deal and was able to hit 4.2 stable on stock voltage!!!



I could go higher but it seems to be doing the job just fine for Plex and general use. I tried playing Payday 2 with a GT520 but that was a joke.

Been using the system all day and love it for the money though. Best value and a HUGE upgrade from the Athlon X2 it replaced. With the exception of an Intel RST driver and excessive head parking, the new spare PC build is awesome and does steam in-home streaming pretty great!


----------



## fastturtle

Just checked your Passmark 8 scores and compared them to mine

Settings are bclk is 103 - multiplier is 42
1.35 voltage

CPU Mark = 4703 Single Thread = 2579

Not much different then what you got at 4.4 and this is with most settings still on auto. Now if I could get CPUz to show the overclock (blasted cache multiplier is 32 with core multiplier at 42. That's with the Asus version of CPUZ - anyone got an idea what's wrong?


----------



## warbringerpt

Howdy all. I've been a lurker for a while now.
I bough my g3258 last December, along with a z97M anniversary.
Rest of the comp:

hd 4830
8gb ddr3 1333
ssd128gb
hdd1tb
lcpower 500w

Having done a lot of research since September, when I found out about this cpu, 1st thing I wanted to see in the BIOS was vcore @ stock.
1.1x, so I thougth it was an average to bad overclocker.
At the time I used the stock cooler. Tried the z97m option to OC directly to 4.2ghz, wouldn't boot to windows, would crash when writing my account's password.
4.0ghz was the same, so I went and manually OC the cpu.
Went to BIOS and set vcore to 1.25 fixed, 40 - 32, disabled most of the power saving stuff.
Managed to boot, stressing with both prime 95 and Orthos for short amounts of time(15 min, 1 hour, 2hours). Temps were near 75+ - 80º.
Since I had those temps, I lowered vcore until I couldn't boot, which was 1.205.

In late January I bought a 212 evo, now temps don't go over 65º, even in 8+ hours of stress tests.

I haven't tried to oc further due to fear of the PSU I had, that LC power. When I tried to stress, it made a weird sound (ripple(?).
But yesterday I bought a xfx 550w PSU. Everything's set, while stressing no weird sounds, looks like I have a decent psu to start ocing even further.

After I bought the 212 evo, I did a test. Stock vcore was, like I said, 1.1x, but I manually set that to 1.05 and tried to boot.
Sure enough, booted just fine, stressed test just fine for 20 minutes.
With that vcore, I raised the CPU cache ratio by 1, stressing each time.
It worked fine all the way to 38, where I did a 30 min stress test. at 39 needed 1.13.
But coming at 40, it jumped to the 1.205 I have now. Can't boot with a lower vcore.
If I use the z97m's option to boot @ 4.2ghz, it manually puts vcore to 1.3+, while 4ghz it would put 1.28.
Temps are fine @ 4ghz 1.205 vcore, so i have some room for improvement.
Haven't really touched on many settings whle ocing, changed vcore to fixate, changed another voltage that i can't remember the name to 1.2 (recomended in some of the guides I saw), disabled some power saving settings and that's it.
I wanted to have my g3258 at 4.4ghz-4.5ghz, but don't want to burn it down by giving to much voltage.

I'm at work atm, so I can provide pics/more info about bios settings when I get home. I can say that I haven't oc ram, haven't touched them so far.
Hoping to get this cpu at the speed I wanted when I bought it, if not 4ghz is still acceptable, but disappointing.


----------



## Xaltar

@warbringerpt:

Thats about the same as mine, 1.2v at 4.2 for me. It takes some fiddling to get these Pentium AEs to behave at higher clocks. I can get a stable OC at 4.6ghz with a 1.42v core and my Arctic Freezer keeps things under control temp wise but its winter here still and I know things will heat up come summer so I run my CPU at the highest clock it can handle at 1.2v (4.2ghz) which I am quite comfortable with. If I could have gotten 4.5 at ~1.3v I would have kept it there seeing as 1.3 is decent enough with these little dual cores. 4.4/4.5 should be doable on your cooler with that motherboard though I expect by your post that you will be climbing upward of 1.4v on your setup to get that stable. Try 4.2 as a constant OC with a vcore of about 1.2 - 1.28v and you should have a nice snappy system with tolerable heat output.

Good luck and have fun, these little CPUs are a blast to play with (its not $300+ down the drain if you mess up







)


----------



## warbringerpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> @warbringerpt:
> 
> Thats about the same as mine, 1.2v at 4.2 for me. It takes some fiddling to get these Pentium AEs to behave at higher clocks. I can get a stable OC at 4.6ghz with a 1.42v core and my Arctic Freezer keeps things under control temp wise but its winter here still and I know things will heat up come summer so I run my CPU at the highest clock it can handle at 1.2v (4.2ghz) which I am quite comfortable with. If I could have gotten 4.5 at ~1.3v I would have kept it there seeing as 1.3 is decent enough with these little dual cores. 4.4/4.5 should be doable on your cooler with that motherboard though I expect by your post that you will be climbing upward of 1.4v on your setup to get that stable. Try 4.2 as a constant OC with a vcore of about 1.2 - 1.28v and you should have a nice snappy system with tolerable heat output.
> 
> Good luck and have fun, these little CPUs are a blast to play with (its not $300+ down the drain if you mess up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Y, here it's near spring time, so temps are starting to rise. (those temps at my 1st post were during winter, with 0º-2º outside).
Mine won't go 4.2ghz @ 1.28, I mean it boots but isn't stable. Needs 1.3*. I'm thinking it has to be like you said, twinking with all of the bios settings, and that is why I'm posting here, to get some help to achieve a higher oc.


----------



## Xaltar

Are you adjusting your uncore (cpu cache) multi along with your core multi? I have my uncore set to 39 and my core set to 42. I have seen a lot of OCs fail because people try to keep them 1 - 1. I would try keeping your uncore at stock (32) and just up the core multi as high as it will go at 1.2 - 1.25 then once you hit the limit, drop back by 1 and then repeat on the uncore.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> @warbringerpt:
> 
> Thats about the same as mine, 1.2v at 4.2 for me. It takes some fiddling to get these Pentium AEs to behave at higher clocks. I can get a stable OC at 4.6ghz with a 1.42v core and my Arctic Freezer keeps things under control temp wise but its winter here still and I know things will heat up come summer so I run my CPU at the highest clock it can handle at 1.2v (4.2ghz) which I am quite comfortable with. If I could have gotten 4.5 at ~1.3v I would have kept it there seeing as 1.3 is decent enough with these little dual cores. 4.4/4.5 should be doable on your cooler with that motherboard though I expect by your post that you will be climbing upward of 1.4v on your setup to get that stable. Try 4.2 as a constant OC with a vcore of about 1.2 - 1.28v and you should have a nice snappy system with tolerable heat output.
> 
> Good luck and have fun, these little CPUs are a blast to play with (its not $300+ down the drain if you mess up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You guys got some high voltages on lower clocks imo. Have you increased input voltage or just leaving it on auto? Seen no mention of it.


----------



## warbringerpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Are you adjusting your uncore (cpu cache) multi along with your core multi? I have my uncore set to 39 and my core set to 42. I have seen a lot of OCs fail because people try to keep them 1 - 1. I would try keeping your uncore at stock (32) and just up the core multi as high as it will go at 1.2 - 1.25 then once you hit the limit, drop back by 1 and then repeat on the uncore.


Tried leaving uncore at 32, tried 1-1, tried core 40 uncore 35-36. All lead to the same end.
I already did that, @ 4ghz 1.205 is the min vcore to be able to boot and be stable. For 4.2ghz it needs 1.3*, which I think it's a bit high for the small jump (I think the vcore jump would be much later in the oc, like 4.4+ ...).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> You guys got some high voltages on lower clocks imo. Have you increased input voltage or just leaving it on auto? Seen no mention of it.


I think that's the option I said on my first post that I have fixed @ 1.2v, like some guides mention. Can confirm l8r today.


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> You guys got some high voltages on lower clocks imo. Have you increased input voltage or just leaving it on auto? Seen no mention of it.


Fixed voltage yeah. If I try any lower on vcore I get instability after a few mins of prime 95. I have to admit I am a little dissapointed with my chip/mobo performance in the OC department. On auto at 4.2 my vcore is 1.3 (CPU-Z reading). Not sure whats up with that, I have come from a phenom II 955BE so the OC setup was a little different. I have not OCd intel cpus since my old pentium 805d which I had running at 3.8ghz.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

Give that guide a good read.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Fixed voltage yeah. If I try any lower on vcore I get instability after a few mins of prime 95. I have to admit I am a little dissapointed with my chip/mobo performance in the OC department. On auto at 4.2 my vcore is 1.3 (CPU-Z reading). Not sure whats up with that, I have come from a phenom II 955BE so the OC setup was a little different. I have not OCd intel cpus since my old pentium 805d which I had running at 3.8ghz.


vcore and input are two totally separate things...


----------



## warbringerpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> vcore and input are two totally separate things...


After reading that guide diagonally(@ work) (again, was 1 of the guides I have read even before buying the cpu), it's the cache ratio that it's 1.2v.
About the input voltage, thats something I didnt find how to change on the BIOS. Can send bios pics when I get home, could have another name (bios is up-to-date).


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> vcore and input are two totally separate things...


I am aware thanks







My Bios does not support input voltage setting so I had not mentioned it (it appears to be set to 1.7v according to HWinfo). I just can't seem to get my voltages down and stable. At some point I will get a new PSU as my cooler master 500w is a little long in the tooth. That may well be my problem but at the moment I don't have the budget to get something decent.

My Specs are in my sig and I am running win 8.1

Update: Ok so this is a little confusing, HWinfo is reporting my vcore at 0.86v with a max of 0.87v while running Prime 95 @ 4.2ghz. My voltage is set in bios to override and 1.2v. I would assume prime 95 should pull 1.2v. This is confusing. The bios setting does not state it is input voltage yet it seems to behave as if it is. I need to go over my uefi settings in the mobo manual. Is this normal or am I going horribly wrong somewhere?

Link to my Manual with BIOS layout and info: http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/B85%20Anniversary/?cat=Manual

page 55 seems to indicate its supposed to be vcore override so what gives....


----------



## warbringerpt

So I'm @ home.

posting my bios settings:

http://imgur.com/eYX657X,gOgVczU,CkmOliZ,b4cXebh,IdcIRo4,klP9DLM,Lo8rEJm


----------



## abctoz

I highly doubt you can find a processor that does 4.2ghz at 0.86v, software readings are unreliable as there is a huge variety of hardware, try using different programs like coretemp, cpu-z, hwmonitor etc.


----------



## JasterOne

Yes, i think so!


----------



## tp4tissue

Your vcore is NOT 0.87

Turn ur computer on .. Open hardware monitor.. Run prime 95 for 5 minutes.. then turn off prime 95..

The voltage that drops the most out of all the voltage readings on the first list is your vcore..

HW monitor almost always reads it wrong for the non-popular motherboards.


----------



## Xaltar

Thanks, I took a look through all the other readings last night in HWmonitor (I have installed HWinfo64 now too) sorry I confused the names.... and it was reading my 12v @ 1.8v and my 3.3v as 5v so it obviously does not properly support my motherboard. HWinfo reports my PSU voltages correctly and lists core voltage at 1.2v with no fluctuation, after reading up a bit and some testing I could not find a fluctuating voltage readout. It seems this motherboard fixes the voltage when set to override mode, apparently it uses a similar BIOS to the H97 anniversary which users have complained does not allow C-states to alter the core voltage,

I stared suspecting either my chip is a dud or my power is not stable coming from my motherboard or PSU. So I did some further testing. Prime 95 pulled a BSOD with 4.2 @ 1,2v after an hour, where it ran flawlessly at that voltage for 8 hours on my last test. Ran it again and it went for 3 hours with no issues. Ran again and it went BSOD after 20mins. Upped the core to 1.24v and it ran stable all night and is still running now. Max temp recorded through the 7 hour run (so far) is 65c and its averaged at 55c. I will leave it to run for another 5 hours and make sure it passes the 12 hour mark. I attached a volt meter to the mains and noticed my power draw from the PSU spikes on occasion and one of the spikes corresponded to the BSOD. Power going TO my PSU is stable so I guess I found the problem, or at least part of it. My PSU is not up to the task and is feeding my system intermittent bad power. The PSU is 2 years old so I guess I will have to wait for till I have more cash and get a new one.

I was thinking of going for the Seasonic 520w m12ii seeing as I don't need a lot of power for this system and have no plans for SLI for this setup. PC components are stupid expensive here and cost me on average 1.5x to 2x as much as US pricing. The only more affordable units available are EU product lines and I have had bad experiences with them. The NEXUS 80-60 I reviewed at one time showed promise during my initial review but proceeded to die in just 8 months of regular use so on principal I avoid that brand now. In fact all my review sample PSUs have died before there time so I have a very short list of PSU brands I trust these days. The Seasonic m12ii looks solid from all the reviews on it I have seen and seems to have favorable user reviews 2 - 4 years after installation. I have been out of the reviewing game since my daughter was born, 7 years ago so I no longer have the contacts I used to. Anyone here have any experience with these?

Thanks for all the help guys, its surprising how much has changed since I last messed with overclocking properly


----------



## abctoz

big list here: http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies, try asking in their forum too.

I has an old '430W' coolermaster PSU too that i used for 6 years, i read a review on it that said it was ok, had big capacitors for spikes, but it had bad voltage regulation, my 12v rail drops to 11.5v load. I ended up changing to old model super flower 650W for ~$60, in terms of overclocking there is not much difference, maybe 0.01-0.02v less, there was no significant impact except for me feeling better. Try bumping your vcore up a bit more and see if it is stable during spikes, i have mine on 1.33v 24/7 max temp 80c.


----------



## Xaltar

Thanks, I have bumped my vcore to 1.24 and its been stable now for about 8 hours of prime 95 so I think I will leave it here for now







I had it running at 4.5 but I didn't notice much of a performance gain while gaming and the CPU runs at lower clocks for lighter loads so I bumped it back to 4.2 again. Prime 95 still going with 0 warnings or errors and temps are hovering in the mid 50s so all is right with the world


----------



## fastturtle

One of the things I'd read about long ago - PSU instability can cause lots of issues and damn difficult in diagnosing. It's the reason I only buy name brands that are 80+ certified - current unit is an Antec 380 Earthwatts unit and during my successfull P95 bench, inputs didn't vary at all. Did see some on things like cache and ram as those were set to auto but inputs were solid.

This Z97Pro board *does* have some a good reg & vmr setup (heatsinks alone add 2 lbs/0.9kg) yes they're that heavy and they work quite well.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Yeah honestly the mid-range Cooler Master PSUs aren't really great if you're going to drive an overclocked system with them. I used to use Cooler Master PSUs for my lower-end systems but I ended up slowly phasing them out in favor of other brands with active PFC models. I do have a good 750W CM PSU but it's one of their really top models with better power regulation, and actually has active PFC.


----------



## warbringerpt

So, is there anything I can tweak on my bios settings to push that oc a litttle further, or I just have a bad cpu.
Like I said, wanting to push it to 4.4-4.5 ghz.


----------



## Xaltar

Your BIOS setting look about right to me. It seems like you either have a bad chip or bad power getting to it. I guess we could both wait and see when Asrock releases BIOS updates and try again then.


----------



## warbringerpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Your BIOS setting look about right to me. It seems like you either have a bad chip or bad power getting to it. I guess we could both wait and see when Asrock releases BIOS updates and try again then.


Just bought a xfx 550w 80 plus bronze, if this isn't enough for my setup |:
The thing is even though at stock i had some "high" voltages, i managed to reduce the vcore and run it stable till 3.9ghz. The jump @4ghz makes me use 1.205 (which i'm rocking atm), but to go beyond that I need more than 1.3v, which i think it's a bit high for a 4ghz-4.2ghz jump.
What are your voltages at 4.2ghz, with temps? Since my g3258 is not going above 65º while stressing with prime95, I wouldn't mind feeding him some more voltage, but rly the main objective is 4.4-4.5ghz.


----------



## Xaltar

With my fans set to full I run at about 54 - 58c in prime95 @ 4.2ghz with vcore at 1.24v and I ran a full 13 hour stress test in prime95 with no errors. I would not recommend going past 1.42v - 1.45v with these little CPUs its a heafty increase and will likely run hot. I have seen some reviews push 1.5 - 1.55v into these to get 4.8 but I am pretty sure that was with water cooling. Interestingly I can post with a x50 multi at 1.55v but I get instant BSOD when the OS tries to load. Yeah I got a little brave







I can't get the system to boot anything past 4.6 though even at 1.55 so it really doesn't mean anything but hey I got to see 5ghz on post screen









I would try and set your core to 1.4 and see if you can get 4.4ghz stable. 1.45 max but I suspect you may have temp issues there.


----------



## remixedMind

no point in running prime95 since the pentium doesn`t have avx instruction set, use x264 benchmark


----------



## warbringerpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> no point in running prime95 since the pentium doesn`t have avx instruction set, use x264 benchmark


your sig, 5ghz g3258 stock cooler. wat.gif.jpg.avi


----------



## remixedMind

yep







i did 5ghz on the stock cooler. you can check the picture and comments in the 5ghz thread


----------



## warbringerpt

Will test with x264 when I get home, to see the differences with both prime95 and orthos.
Will probably also re-seat the cooler, just to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did 5ghz on the stock cooler. you can check the picture and comments in the 5ghz thread


The voltage lol!!! Awesome job though







! I might try a suicide run on this Pentium I just bought, batch # 3425B218.

Also guys will the H97-I plus from Asus support overclocking on this chip without the worry of big bad Intel demanding a new updated bios to forgo it? I don't want to be voltage limited for my friends PC but then again I am not sure if going from a a10-6800k with a GTX 760 (warranty upgrade from a 580, <3 EVGA)to a G3258 is worth it. Her games tend to be like Final Fantasy XII, Tomb Raider (most demanding currently) and games like Child of Light at 1080p 144 Hz. Plus Fry's currently has the G3258 for $55 so I figured I'd buy one even if we don't update her FM2 system.

I'm just extremely lazy to undo my loop (which I need to anyways to change fans and decouple my HDD) and put the Pentium in to see what it can do.


----------



## warbringerpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> With my fans set to full I run at about 54 - 58c in prime95 @ 4.2ghz with vcore at 1.24v and I ran a full 13 hour stress test in prime95 with no errors. I would not recommend going past 1.42v - 1.45v with these little CPUs its a heafty increase and will likely run hot. I have seen some reviews push 1.5 - 1.55v into these to get 4.8 but I am pretty sure that was with water cooling. Interestingly I can post with a x50 multi at 1.55v but I get instant BSOD when the OS tries to load. Yeah I got a little brave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get the system to boot anything past 4.6 though even at 1.55 so it really doesn't mean anything but hey I got to see 5ghz on post screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would try and set your core to 1.4 and see if you can get 4.4ghz stable. 1.45 max but I suspect you may have temp issues there.


So yesterday I tried a quick oc, 4.2ghz @ 1.3v.
Booted fine, but 5 minutes into orthos it crashed. Temps were nearing 75º. Aren't temps a bit high, provided I have a cm 212 evo? Bought and installed it last January, temps have been ok till now so don't think I would need to re-seat it and apply new thermal paste. Computer is dust free (cleaned when installing the new mobo/cpu combo last Christmas).


----------



## Xaltar

Those temps seem high for sure. The Evo 212 is a solid cooler and way over the tdp requirements of even a heavily overvolted G3258. How hot are your VRMs? Try reseating your power cables and possibly the CPU, there may be a case of poor contact somewhere. 1.3v should not be raising your temps that high on that cooler unless your ambient room temp is insanely high.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warbringerpt*
> 
> So I'm @ home.
> 
> posting my bios settings:
> 
> http://imgur.com/eYX657X,gOgVczU,CkmOliZ,b4cXebh,IdcIRo4,klP9DLM,Lo8rEJm


CPU OC fixed mode is set to auto. I assume its asrock's auto oc . Can that be turned to manual or disabled? otherwise you're fighting against your bios trying to auto oc...


----------



## warbringerpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> CPU OC fixed mode is set to auto. I assume its asrock's auto oc . Can that be turned to manual or disabled? otherwise you're fighting against your bios trying to auto oc...


Tbh can't remember me ever changing that option. Will see what it does @ home.
If it has disabled/manual/auto, what should I put here, disabled?


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Yeah, i'd use manual or disabled. I'm not familiar with asrock bios though, so maybe someone who is could shed some light on that.

Does your motherboard allow you to change your CPU INPUT voltage? If not then your overclock will be limited by your mother board not allowing you to raise input voltage and you will be needing stupid high VID for lower clocks. In the asrock bios it may not be labeled as input as each company seems to use different labels for that. There is a small list in that haswell overclock guide stating some of the different terms used between manufacturers.

Also, did you use the thermal paste that came with the 212? The TIM I got with my 212 was awful, became crusty on my 955 at 3.8 in less than a month. That was a few years ago though and maybe I just got a bad batch of TIM. On a side note for the 212, don't apply TIM with the pea method on that cooler. The heat pipes on them are not flat/level with the other metal used, leaving gaps/air pockets between the cooler/TIM/cpu along with uneven application. A quick google search should turn up a slew of youtube videos.


----------



## warbringerpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> Yeah, i'd use manual or disabled. I'm not familiar with asrock bios though, so maybe someone who is could shed some light on that.
> 
> Does your motherboard allow you to change your CPU INPUT voltage? If not then your overclock will be limited by your mother board not allowing you to raise input voltage and you will be needing stupid high VID for lower clocks. In the asrock bios it may not be labeled as input as each company seems to use different labels for that. There is a small list in that haswell overclock guide stating some of the different terms used between manufacturers.
> 
> Also, did you use the thermal paste that came with the 212? The TIM I got with my 212 was awful, became crusty on my 955 at 3.8 in less than a month. That was a few years ago though and maybe I just got a bad batch of TIM. On a side note for the 212, don't apply TIM with the pea method on that cooler. The heat pipes on them are not flat/level with the other metal used, leaving gaps/air pockets between the cooler/TIM/cpu along with uneven application. A quick google search should turn up a slew of youtube videos.


About cpu input, dunno, I have taken a ss to all of the bios settings, prolly with a different name.
Yes, used the 212's thermal paste. Yes, did the pea method. But I have good temps atm with 1.205v, but with 1.3 they raise (imo) too much.
About the 212, you're thinking of the 212 plus, I have the 212 evo.
212 plus: http://cdn.overclock.net/1/1f/1f8f7047_Cooler_Master_Hyper_212_Plus_Heat-Pipe_Base.jpeg
212 evo: http://www.maximumpc.com/files/u139222/cmhyper212evo-02-big.jpg


----------



## Xaltar

According to my Asrock B85 Anniversary manual "CPU OC fixed mode" = "CPU OC ix mode allows you to keep the max CPU ratio as your setting without throttling. Please note that overclocking may cause damage to your CPU and motherboard. It should be done at your own risk and expense." So I take that to mean it simply prevents thermal throttling for maximum performance on your OC setup. I could be wrong tho, the setting descriptions can be somewhat vague as to their purpose.


----------



## warbringerpt

Guess i'm not the only one with a missing vccin/vrin/cpu input voltage option:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1531431/asrock-z97m-itx-ac-motherboard-missing-options-in-bios
which sucks.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Yeah the base on the evo looks 10x better than it did on the plus.

That's a total bummer about the bios settings, I personally would be looking to exchange for something a lil bit beefier. Maybe something with 8+2 phase and LLC, that is if your'e planning to make the move to I5/7 like most do when they get this chip. This chip was my AMD to Intel switch. I figured it something good to familiarize myself with intel and if I killed it, I only spent $60 on it. So far at 4.8core/4.4uncore I havn't found a reason to replace aside from FarCry4. I've been considering bumping to 4.9 and see what it takes to get stable. That is if I don't have to bump input too much more than it already is (1.999). Which is as low as I can go on input at 4.8 without loss of stability...


----------



## warbringerpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> Yeah the base on the evo looks 10x better than it did on the plus.
> 
> That's a total bummer about the bios settings, I personally would be looking to exchange for something a lil bit beefier. Maybe something with 8+2 phase and LLC, that is if your'e planning to make the move to I5/7 like most do when they get this chip. This chip was my AMD to Intel switch. I figured it something good to familiarize myself with intel and if I killed it, I only spent $60 on it. So far at 4.8core/4.4uncore I havn't found a reason to replace aside from FarCry4. I've been considering bumping to 4.9 and see what it takes to get stable. That is if I don't have to bump input too much more than it already is (1.999). Which is as low as I can go on input at 4.8 without loss of stability...


tbh, i was expecting a bit more out of both cpu and mobo... the plan was to stick with the cpu, since I mostly play mmorpgs and non demanding games. Don't have a gpu to play recent games (is going to be my next item to buy).
When you see ppl doing 4.2ghz+ on 1.2-v on h81 mobos (or b85), but mine can't ...
I was hoping to have at least (really minimum) 4.2ghz, but already needing 1.3+... dissapointed.
Will be on the lookout for i5 prices, but won't be buying anything till end of the year, so this g3258 will have to do until then.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Oh, so that's a thing... I hear it takes more Vcore when your'e using the IGPU, I personally don't know how much as I haven't used it. You should be able to get better voltages once you get an aftermarket gpu.


----------



## Xaltar

I don't have Voltage Input in my bios settings either but Asrock AI tuner tells me its 1.74v and it fluctuates up to 1.81 when the multi changes with power saving, then it goes back down to ~1.74v at the new multi. This is my first Asrock board and I have to say I am not all that impressed with its overclocking abilities. I usually use Asus or Gigabyte and have had no issues with them for years, well since the late 90s with gigabyte where I had a run of bad boards due to some poor quality Caps they used. Asus on the other hand has always been solid for me. Either way my system is stable and responsive at 4.2 so I guess there is no point in RMAing my motherboard. The B85 Anniversary is pretty solid to look at aside from maybe being a little thin, the heatsink on the voltage circuitry never gets too hot to keep your finger on and it has loads of PCIEx1 slots which would be neat if I cared about PCIE x1 slots. I had also hoped for about 4.5ghz at 1.3v or lower but it seems its just not on the cards. Temps are not the issue seeing as I have not even hit 80c with my testing even at 1.48v when I tried for 4.7. I guess it could also just be that I got some bad silicon with my g3258. Thanks for all the help guys









4.2 or 4.8 either way these CPUs do a lot for the money


----------



## warbringerpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> Oh, so that's a thing... I hear it takes more Vcore when your'e using the IGPU, I personally don't know how much as I haven't used it. You should be able to get better voltages once you get an aftermarket gpu.


Uh, but I do, an old one but still (an hd 4830).


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> 4.2 or 4.8 either way these CPUs do a lot for the money


Agreed. For my gaming needs, at stock this thing blew the socks off my 8350 at 4.9. Not to mention I got the CPU and Z97-AR for less than I paid on the 8350, let alone the extra $230ish I had to dish out to get a mobo that could actually handle the voltage and heat. My only beef is that I cant play FC4. I can't seem to find a working fix for it, just black screens until I alt+tab or ctrl+alt+del out. I've got a Q6600 rig set up but I can't imagine I would enjoy the game play much on it...


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warbringerpt*
> 
> Uh, but I do, an old one but still (an hd 4830).


oh, when you said you didn't have a gpu to play recent games on I thought you were using the IGPU. There is no light at the end of the tunnel it seems. I have recently been noticing more and more ppl are needing higher voltages for lower clocks, may be releasing lower binned cpus than they were at launch.


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> My only beef is that I cant play FC4. I can't seem to find a working fix for it, just black screens until I alt+tab or ctrl+alt+del out. I've got a Q6600 rig set up but I can't imagine I would enjoy the game play much on it...


There is a ton of info on it but I personally returned both my copy of FC4 and Dragon Age Inquisition rather than mess with 3rd party hacks for a game that should have run flawlessly on my system. Lazy devs will be lazy and with consoles now using 8 cores I expect we will be seeing this a lot more often now..... I guess its lucky that I don't like any of the new games anyway


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cranberry Juice*
> 
> Bought my i7 and it worked for 10 minutes an died, never seen anything like it.
> 
> Bought a G3258 until my i7 comes back from RMA. It's not the same


How do you kill a cpu, that is excluding going past 1.6 vcore on air is my question?


----------



## warbringerpt

So @ home, 1.25v and 4.1ghz, disabled the fixed oc mode, so far so good. Max temps 67º (this is while stressing with orthos).
Haven't touched cooler yet, will do if temps get out of hand @ 1.3v again. Will try 4.2ghz stable next.

btw, when ocing what should I select in "intel turbo boost technology"?

edit: no dice on 4.2ghz @ 1.3v. temps were 70º top before crashing.


----------



## Xaltar

70c should not cause a crash.

I would leave all settings on auto except:

CPU multi: 42
Cache multi: 32 (up this later when you have a stable OC)
CPU Voltage:Override mode: 1.3v (or whatever you choose)
Cache Voltage: 1.2v

If that fails then up Vcore to 1.31 and try again, repeat with 1.32 etc till stable or temps spike over 85c during tests.

Obviously disable power saving and other non essentials as discussed earlier in the thread during the stability testing phase then re enable once you have the system stable and cool.

Good luck.


----------



## warbringerpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> 70c should not cause a crash.
> 
> I would leave all settings on auto except:
> 
> CPU multi: 42
> Cache multi: 32 (up this later when you have a stable OC)
> CPU Voltage:Override mode: 1.3v (or whatever you choose)
> Cache Voltage: 1.2v
> 
> If that fails then up Vcore to 1.31 and try again, repeat with 1.32 etc till stable or temps spike over 85c during tests.
> 
> Obviously disable power saving and other non essentials as discussed earlier in the thread during the stability testing phase then re enable once you have the system stable and cool.
> 
> Good luck.


Crash was due to low voltage. Not satisfied with having to pump more than 1.3 to have 4.2ghz. So atm I won't bother with it until I reseat cooler and research some more.
From 3.2 to 3.9 I can have a stable cpu with 1.15 (more or less), but above 4.1 I need more than 1.3... Will still test today how much do I need to have a stable 4.2ghz, just to compare with other ppl,


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warbringerpt*
> 
> Crash was due to low voltage. Not satisfied with having to pump more than 1.3 to have 4.2ghz. So atm I won't bother with it until I reseat cooler and research some more.
> From 3.2 to 3.9 I can have a stable cpu with 1.15 (more or less), but above 4.1 I need more than 1.3... Will still test today how much do I need to have a stable 4.2ghz, just to compare with other ppl,


Whats your VCCIN/CPU Input Voltage? You may want to tweak on that first before increasing Core VID to 1.3 to see if it will help. You may also need to adjust LLC to 100% or the next one below it.


----------



## Marc79

I would only tweak Input voltage if going beyond 1.35 vcore. I found out that my 4770k would BSOD if I increased VCCIN from stock 1.79v to 1.85v, I was running ~1.30 vcore.


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Whats your VCCIN/CPU Input Voltage? You may want to tweak on that first before increasing Core VID to 1.3 to see if it will help. You may also need to adjust LLC to 100% or the next one below it.


Thats part of his problem (and mine) there is no Input Voltage setting on our BIOSes.


----------



## error-id10t

Ignore VCCIN.. I only raise it when I go to +1.4v otherwise it's on auto with SVID disabled.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Thats part of his problem (and mine) there is no Input Voltage setting on our BIOSes.


Its odd that you guys don't have VCCIN. The Asus H81M-E that I am using with the G3258 has that option and it is surely it is not on the main page/OC page. I also tested my G3258 on my Z87M OC Formula and the option is also there.

Increasing my VCCIN to 1.8v _actually_ helped my 4.2ghz clock @ 1.23v (or was it 1.25v, I forgot) stable. Putting back to auto will BSOD randomly during games, not even using stress tests.

To each his own I guess..


----------



## Tarnix

Here's what I got so far.
100% stock, fresh windows 8.1.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6209467?

More will come when I will be rested.


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Its odd that you guys don't have VCCIN. The Asus H81M-E that I am using with the G3258 has that option and it is surely it is not on the main page/OC page. I also tested my G3258 on my Z87M OC Formula and the option is also there.
> 
> Increasing my VCCIN to 1.8v _actually_ helped my 4.2ghz clock @ 1.23v (or was it 1.25v, I forgot) stable. Putting back to auto will BSOD randomly during games, not even using stress tests.
> 
> To each his own I guess..


Yeah we have both looked everywhere for the setting, it seems my Asrock B85 Anniversary just does not have one, I am not sure what board warbringerpt is using but I think he mentioned it somewhere further back in the thread. Its not even in the manual so its not disabled or hidden by another setting. I get 4.2 @ 1.24v stable. After looking at HWinfo64 I noted that my input voltage fluctuates between ~1.7 and ~1.82 depending on the power state so I suspect the bios dynamically sets it. I am running stable at 4.3ghz now with 1.33v core. I would have liked to be at 4.5 at this voltage but it seems for that I need ~1.45v and I don't want to run that kind of over voltage 24/7. I was going to stick with 4.2 but when I saw my temps at 4.3 were well under 70c under 100% stress conditions I figured it should be fine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Here's what I got so far.
> 100% stock, fresh windows 8.1.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6209467?
> 
> More will come when I will be rested.


Nice! Looking forward to OC scores


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Yeah we have both looked everywhere for the setting, it seems my Asrock B85 Anniversary just does not have one, I am not sure what board warbringerpt is using but I think he mentioned it somewhere further back in the thread. Its not even in the manual so its not disabled or hidden by another setting. I get 4.2 @ 1.24v stable. After looking at HWinfo64 I noted that my input voltage fluctuates between ~1.7 and ~1.82 depending on the power state so I suspect the bios dynamically sets it. I am running stable at 4.3ghz now with 1.33v core. I would have liked to be at 4.5 at this voltage but it seems for that I need ~1.45v and I don't want to run that kind of over voltage 24/7. I was going to stick with 4.2 but when I saw my temps at 4.3 were well under 70c under 100% stress conditions I figured it should be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Looking forward to OC scores


There might be an "advance" mode that unlocks the setting.


----------



## Xaltar

Sadly not. Hopefully a future bios update will fix it. As it is I have seen a lot of complaints about the BIOS on the Asrock H97 and B85 Anniversary boards, voltage is not affected by Pstates when set to override (remains @ specified voltage even at x8 multi), no input voltage setting and XMP allows for a maximum of 1400mhz. I don't know how much of this is chipset limitation but I have seen H81 boards with the Vinput setting as well as proper voltage scaling in psaving modes. In my case I needed a board that supported the G3258 out of the box so I played it safe with the B85 Anniversary. I should have forked out the extra $80 and gotten a decent Z97.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Well I just got tired of my old x58 platform in a 800d being my MCPC so I built a SFF setup with a g3258. Quite pleased so far. Haven't done extended stability testing but a few hours of prime95 and many more hours of normal use and seems stable. Got it to 4.5GHz with 1.32V. Never goes above 70C during prime95 in my Corsair 250d in not the most ventilated location.


----------



## Marc79

Pretty much what I got with my g3258. 4.5GHz with 1.315 VID (bios) load ~1.33 vcore.

What was your stock vid in bios at stock 3.2GHz frequency?


----------



## Xaltar

Nice, I can't get past 4.3 at that voltage







What motherboard did you go for?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Pretty much what I got with my g3258. 4.5GHz with 1.315 VID (bios) load ~1.33 vcore.
> 
> What was your stock vid in bios at stock 3.2GHz frequency?


1.15V IIRC but I honestly can't remember. Once I got the drivers for the new mobo and such installed I cranked her up right there.


----------



## error-id10t

I just checked and mine is 1.008v giving me x48 @ 1.32 VID.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I just checked and mine is 1.008v giving me x48 @ 1.32 VID.


That is low, hence you can do whopping 4.8 at just 1.32v, extra 300Mhz over mine at same voltage.

Mine is 1.106v at stock, extra 0.10 vid which is huge.


----------



## Tarnix

Additional info about my own chip that I forgot to post:

BIOS measures:
stock VID: 1.032-1.040
stock Cache volts: 1.024
stock input voltage: 1.744-1.760

HWINFO64 measures:
stock input voltage: 1.696-1.712


----------



## warbringerpt

I have an asrock z97m anniversary.
@ stock it was giving me something around 1.13, but can boot and is stable till 3.9 with less.
Already linked another thread where the op said he couldn't find how to change is input core setting on his asrock z97m board, looks like we don't really have that option.
Already linked a gallery of SS with all the info on my bios settings, hoping it could have another name, but nothing so far.
Bios is updated, still no options.

edit: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/printpage/ASRock-Z97-Anniversary-Motherboard/1895
that link shows the z97 anniversary, in the bios setting pics it shows input voltage and load line calibration, while mine (z97m anniversary) does not. That is something ppl should know before buying... If I had known I would have bought the z97 , not the z97m :\


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warbringerpt*
> 
> I have an asrock z97m anniversary.
> @ stock it was giving me something around 1.13, but can boot and is stable till 3.9 with less.
> Already linked another thread where the op said he couldn't find how to change is input core setting on his asrock z97m board, looks like we don't really have that option.
> Already linked a gallery of SS with all the info on my bios settings, hoping it could have another name, but nothing so far.
> Bios is updated, still no options.


Do you mean CPU input voltage? My ASRock H81 has it. Have you tried updating the BIOS?


----------



## warbringerpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Do you mean CPU input voltage? My ASRock H81 has it. Have you tried updating the BIOS?


BIOS is updated, yes I mean cpu input voltage.
Again, since it's lost a couple of pages back : http://imgur.com/eYX657X,gOgVczU,CkmOliZ,b4cXebh,IdcIRo4,klP9DLM,Lo8rEJm


----------



## Tarnix

Some stress-test


Spoiler: Pictures






Isn't that a little low? I'm coming from a FX-8350 so I have nothing to compare against.


----------



## warbringerpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Some stress-test
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a little low? I'm coming from a FX-8350 so I have nothing to compare against.


what is, temps? voltage? imo both are low which is great.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warbringerpt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Some stress-test
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a little low? I'm coming from a FX-8350 so I have nothing to compare against.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is, temps? voltage? imo both are low which is great.
Click to expand...

Oh, sorry. I meant the GFLOPS. I'm used to seeing at least 88, so 24 leaves me a little meh.

On a second note: More benches!
Coming from AMD, I'm shocked by how far the pentium can push my SSDs.


Spoiler: Samsung Magician benches


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> On a second note: More benches!
> Coming from AMD, I'm shocked by how far the pentium can push my SSDs.


My Z97 board has a really good SATA controller. My SATA3 HDs get near the limit of the platters on occasion, and I certainly have no complaints about my SSD


----------



## warbringerpt

http://forums.vr-zone.com/hardware-depot/3130076-intel-g3258-performance-delid-thread-way-go.html

I just wanted a similar cpu :\ 4.5ghz @ 1.165v .... 4.8ghz @ 1.287v. Can't stabilize mine @ 4.2ghz with 1.3v ...


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warbringerpt*
> 
> http://forums.vr-zone.com/hardware-depot/3130076-intel-g3258-performance-delid-thread-way-go.html
> 
> I just wanted a similar cpu :\ 4.5ghz @ 1.165v .... 4.8ghz @ 1.287v. Can't stabilize mine @ 4.2ghz with 1.3v ...


I'd take 4.2 @ 1.3v stable over 4.8 @1.28 glitchy and crashing...


----------



## Xaltar

Totally agree. I think we forget that even at 4.2 with a vcore of 1.3+ that is still a whopping 1ghz overclock







I have been able to get 4.6 stable but with high temps and realistically we are only talking about a 1 - 3 fps boost in gaming performance going from 4.2 - 4.6.

4.2 should feel nice and snappy







I know it can be frustrating seeing all these 4.5 - 5ghz overclocks but don't let it take away from the fact that at 4.0+ these little guys trounce most of the lower to mid range i3s and at 4.2+ they even catch the big boys in some games


----------



## Tarnix

welp. Here's some OC.










Ignore the derpy voltage measurement in CPU-Z.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> welp. Here's some OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the derpy voltage measurement in CPU-Z.


Good stuff. Don't use P95 for these cpus though, use something like x264...


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> Good stuff. Don't use P95 for these cpus though, use something like x264...


I just wanted something to pump the temps. I'm not stability testing.


----------



## warbringerpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> welp. Here's some OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the derpy voltage measurement in CPU-Z.


4.5ghz @ 1.27v
/tableflip


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warbringerpt*
> 
> 4.5ghz @ 1.27v
> /tableflip


lol I know the feeling, the last time I had a really great OCing CPU it was a P4 2.4 northie that I ran rock solid at 3.6ghz for years before trading it to a friend for a P4 3.0 prescot, boy did I regret that









Looks like you got a good one there Tarnix


----------



## warbringerpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> lol I know the feeling, the last time I had a really great OCing CPU it was a P4 2.4 northie that I ran rock solid at 3.6ghz for years before trading it to a friend for a P4 3.0 prescot, boy did I regret that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you got some nice Silicone there Tarnix


My oc history:
p2 233mhz to 291mhz (!!!)
e2140 with bsel mod (2.4ghz I think)
e5400 with bsel mod(3ghz)
e8400 (3.1ghz, hit fsb wall on mobo)
and now a (looks like it) dud of a g3258. 4ghz is still something, but meh, wanted more out of it.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *warbringerpt*
> 
> 4.5ghz @ 1.27v
> /tableflip
> 
> 
> 
> lol I know the feeling, the last time I had a really great OCing CPU it was a P4 2.4 northie that I ran rock solid at 3.6ghz for years before trading it to a friend for a P4 3.0 prescot, boy did I regret that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you got a good one there Tarnix
Click to expand...









yeah it certainly feels like so. I have to go out in a few (Q_Q) but when I'll be back with food I'll spend some time trying to either raise the clock, or lower the volts to find the sweet spot. I just winged 1.25v and it worked.


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warbringerpt*
> 
> My oc history:
> p2 233mhz to 291mhz (!!!)
> e2140 with bsel mod (2.4ghz I think)
> e5400 with bsel mod(3ghz)
> e8400 (3.1ghz, hit fsb wall on mobo)
> and now a (looks like it) dud of a g3258. 4ghz is still something, but meh, wanted more out of it.


My OC history would take a few pages lol. My first OC was an 8086 4mhz that I clocked to 8mhz with jumper settings, a 486 SX 25 that I clocked to 60mhz and then burned out in a month hehe. I started overclocking when I was still in junior school







My favorite OC was my old celeron 300a that I clocked to 550mhz with a massive heat sink zip tied to it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it certainly feels like so. I have to go out in a few (Q_Q) but when I'll be back with food I'll spend some time trying to either raise the clock, or lower the volts to find the sweet spot. I just winged 1.25v and it worked.


Good luck with it, it seems these g3258s can be a little weird when it comes to OCs, you get 4.x stable at 1.2 then up the multi x1 and it wants 1.4 just to boot windows... Shoot for 5ghz, we will be routing for ya


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Good luck with it, it seems these g3258s can be a little weird when it comes to OCs, you get 4.x stable at 1.2 then up the multi x1 and it wants 1.4 just to boot windows... Shoot for 5ghz, we will be routing for ya


5GHz is a bit much, I'm still runnin on a (big) air cooler.









Meanwhile;
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6217999?

Next: GTX 660 SLI


----------



## Xaltar

Nice improvement over your stock benchies. You are scoring ~350 points higher than me on the physics test with my 4.3 OC


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Nice improvement over your stock benchies. You are scoring ~350 points higher than me on the physics test with my 4.3 OC


Thanks!







350 points, not too shabby.

Pentium AE + GTX 660 SLI: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6218649?
The GTX 560 will have to wait until I am back


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warbringerpt*
> 
> BIOS is updated, yes I mean cpu input voltage.
> Again, since it's lost a couple of pages back : http://imgur.com/eYX657X,gOgVczU,CkmOliZ,b4cXebh,IdcIRo4,klP9DLM,Lo8rEJm


Sorry I forgot about it. I'm finding it hard to believe that a Z97 doesn't have CPU input voltage setting. Did you scroll down? Googling your motherboard and CPU input voltage is showing up manuals having that setting.


----------



## Tarnix

It would seem that my pc refuses to recognize my GTX 560...


----------



## Tarnix

Allright, I got new benches.

Since I couldn't manage to get my 560 to POST (Apparently a Z97 problem), I overclocked my 970 a little...



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6224431?

I forgot to bench my ram...


----------



## warbringerpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Sorry I forgot about it. I'm finding it hard to believe that a Z97 doesn't have CPU input voltage setting. Did you scroll down? Googling your motherboard and CPU input voltage is showing up manuals having that setting.


That pic gallery is everything my bios has. it's a z97m not z97, so i'm guessing it's because of that that I don't have those options (already linked some SS showing a z97 anniversary with those options, but the z97m doesn't).
It's a shame, but' ill live with 4ghz, though not happy, since i wanted at least 1ghz oc.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Have you considered getting another mobo and selling the one you have? Maybe you still have time to return/exchange?


----------



## Tarnix

I love my GTX 970 but...


----------



## Xaltar

Seems to be a fairly common problem with the 970. Its one of the reasons I went with my 960, the other reasons are: I game at 1080p, I am also running a g3258 which bottlenecks even the 960 in some titles, 2gb framebuffer doesn't bother me seeing as I mostly play older games anyway and obviously the 970 is ~$500 US here vs ~$350 US for the 960 (usual price was ~$400 but there was a special on the 960 G1 gaming).

I think the whine is a luck of the draw issue. Though I have not seen many complaints about coil whine on the Gigabyte g1 gaming and Asus strix 970s. Also some people have reported that the whine settled for them after some use. If it really bothers you I would give it a week (so long as that is within the return window) and see if it settles down, if not then RMA and try another model.

Personally I would just RMA it, I hate coil whine, my tinnitus is bad enough without another high pitched whine


----------



## Lantian

there is not much one can do to eliminate coil whine, unless you have a lot of glue and are ready to void warranty your only other option is RMA, but sadly from what i have heard most manufacturers aren't accepting back cards just because there is coil whine(unless it's pretty extreme), the reason there is coil whine, is the lack of glue in the coil or poor quality/implementation or combination of all, in many cases different power supply's respond different to this, some may make your gpu give out more noise than others, some more would not give any coil noise what so ever


----------



## JustAfleshWound

It sounds silly but have you tried using framerate monitor? It cut about all coil whine out of my 760 for me while gaming, wouldn't leave on for benches though. Something about the GPU trying to render 1000 fps will make it whine... I've been considering getting a 970 but now I think this has my mind made up, too many issues out of them from too many people too quickly. Not to mention I really hate coil whine.
Are those fans from the 970 or case fans?


----------



## TopicClocker

I've just noticed that some of the videos I uploaded before YouTube supported 60fps are now 60fps videos, sweet!
It turns out that this is because I originally uploaded them as 60fps videos and YouTube has now made them 60fps because of this!


----------



## TopicClocker

Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel, Unreal Tournament Pre-Alpha, Alien: Isolation and Dark Souls have been added to the OP!

Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes, Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance, Battlefield 3 Multiplayer and Black Desert Online are coming soon!

I ran Crysis 3 the other day.

In the first level it performed quite well, it was pushing 45-60+ fps most of the time. however on the second level the performance fell really low, at one time I saw 25-30fps.

I presume a couple of setting changes may raise this a bit but I'm not too sure.


----------



## bichael

4.8GHz done!

It's now underwater as I put a custom loop together so obviously I had to try pushing it a bit. My progression with the chip as below. It's a 'C' batch chip which may or may not explain why it gets by on comparatively low volts. MSI B85i motherboard. Temps from stressing with x264/XTU so typically around 10oC cooler when gaming etc. No delid, didn't have the nerve to take a knife to a good chip!

Stock cooler = 4.4GHz, VID 1.14, max temp around 92oC
Gamerstorm gabriel (slim itx) air cooler = 4.6GHz, VID 1.21, max temp around 78oC
Gamerstorm gabriel (slim itx) air cooler = 4.7GHz, VID 1.28, max temp around 86oC (a bit noisy though so I ran it at 4.6)
Watercooled = 4.8GHz, VID 1.37, max temp around 75oC

Doesn't look like I will be hitting any higher than 4.8GHz but that was never the point anyway. I will probably upgrade cpu+gpu in the next year or so but for now the pentium + R9 270x are performing pretty well and in virtual silence


----------



## timerwin63

So here's a fun one. I can't get my chip to clock past 4 Ghz. It'll hit ~4, then every time I bump it 100Mhz, it'll actually _reduce_ it's clock under load by the equivalent of the OC _past_ 4.

So, if I set it to run at 4.4, it'll idle at 4.4, but immediately drop to 3.6 when I try to stress it. It's not a throttling issue, and it's not a voltage issue, as it seems to do fine under most circumstances. It's just an odd occurrence that I can't quite place. Any info on this would be great.


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> 4.8GHz done!
> [snip]
> Watercooled = 4.8GHz, VID 1.37, max temp around 75oC
> 
> Doesn't look like I will be hitting any higher than 4.8GHz but that was never the point anyway. I will probably upgrade cpu+gpu in the next year or so but for now the pentium + R9 270x are performing pretty well and in virtual silence


You got a good chip there, congrats








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> So here's a fun one. I can't get my chip to clock past 4 Ghz. It'll hit ~4, then every time I bump it 100Mhz, it'll actually _reduce_ it's clock under load by the equivalent of the OC _past_ 4.
> 
> So, if I set it to run at 4.4, it'll idle at 4.4, but immediately drop to 3.6 when I try to stress it. It's not a throttling issue, and it's not a voltage issue, as it seems to do fine under most circumstances. It's just an odd occurrence that I can't quite place. Any info on this would be great.


Check through your bios, I found multiple throttling options under mine and they were not as obvious as one would think. To me it sounds like a bios bug though, if it downclocks ~=amount over 4ghz as you said it sounds like some bad code in your bios. Try doing a hard bios clear (jumper/remove battery) and if that doesn't help try a different BIOS for your board, often times the latest is not the most stable or bug free, especially when it comes to overclocking features that have been added as an after thought.

Good luck


----------



## timerwin63

Found out what it was. Turns out there was a wattage/current limiter on by default set to 80/100 respectively. Turned that off, everything's running beautifully now. Thanks for the advice to just kinda look around.


----------



## Xaltar

You're welcome







BIOS settings really have gotten more complicated lately as overclocking and the general level of tech savy users has been on the uptick. Manufacturers are giving us more and more access to the guts of our systems , only problem is, it can get confusing


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I ran Crysis 3 the other day.
> 
> In the first level it performed quite well, it was pushing 45-60+ fps most of the time. however on the second level the performance fell really low, at one time I saw 25-30fps.
> 
> I presume a couple of setting changes may raise this a bit but I'm not too sure.


"Welcome to the Jungle" is the most CPU-intensive part of Crysis 3. It's the part of the game where you first see the outside world, there is a nearby large area of open field with grass. I think that's the area where you experienced the drop in frame rate. Check your CPU usage and GPU usage in that area

Even my G3258 chokes in that area, I'm only using a GTX 750 Ti

There's a game setting in Crysis 3 which impacts the CPU. I just can't remember which is it









Here is tweak guide for Crysis 3
http://www.tweakguides.com/Crysis3_1.html


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> 4.8GHz done!
> 
> It's now underwater as I put a custom loop together so obviously I had to try pushing it a bit. My progression with the chip as below. It's a 'C' batch chip which may or may not explain why it gets by on comparatively low volts. MSI B85i motherboard. Temps from stressing with x264/XTU so typically around 10oC cooler when gaming etc. No delid, didn't have the nerve to take a knife to a good chip!
> 
> Stock cooler = 4.4GHz, VID 1.14, max temp around 92oC
> Gamerstorm gabriel (slim itx) air cooler = 4.6GHz, VID 1.21, max temp around 78oC
> Gamerstorm gabriel (slim itx) air cooler = 4.7GHz, VID 1.28, max temp around 86oC (a bit noisy though so I ran it at 4.6)
> Watercooled = 4.8GHz, VID 1.37, max temp around 75oC
> 
> Doesn't look like I will be hitting any higher than 4.8GHz but that was never the point anyway. I will probably upgrade cpu+gpu in the next year or so but for now the pentium + R9 270x are performing pretty well and in virtual silence


Reported VID is not core voltage. it's the voltage requested by the CPU based on predetermined settings before the chip leaves the factory, every chip is different.

You need to make sure your CORE voltage is what you're going off of..


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> 4.8GHz done!
> 
> Watercooled = 4.8GHz, VID 1.37, max temp around 75oC
> 
> Doesn't look like I will be hitting any higher than 4.8GHz but that was never the point anyway. I will probably upgrade cpu+gpu in the next year or so but for now the pentium + R9 270x are performing pretty well and in virtual silence


4.8GHz is insane!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> "Welcome to the Jungle" is the most CPU-intensive part of Crysis 3. It's the part of the game where you first see the outside world, there is a nearby large area of open field with grass. I think that's the area where you experienced the drop in frame rate. Check your CPU usage and GPU usage in that area
> 
> Even my G3258 chokes in that area, I'm only using a GTX 750 Ti
> 
> There's a game setting in Crysis 3 which impacts the CPU. I just can't remember which is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is tweak guide for Crysis 3
> http://www.tweakguides.com/Crysis3_1.html


Yeah I was CPU bound in Welcome to the Jungle, it was really harsh on the CPU aha, but in the first level the performance was fantastic!
I was hardly CPU-bound in the first level, I was mostly GPU-bound and decided to increase the resolution to 1440p and overclock my GPU.

Really neat performance other than the frame-rate drops on the second level.


----------



## Xaltar

OK so I pushed my system a little more and here is the result:
Firestrike score, CPU @4.5ghz, GPU @1385core/1988mem boost 1448.
Score: 6743
Graphics score: 8979
Physics: 4593
Combined: 3114

New vs previous score: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4323562/fs/4293657


----------



## Devildog83

Here is mine with the system at stock including G3258 at 3.2, R9 290 @ 1000/1250 & Trident X @ 2400. My 4670K and Asus board should be here soon so I will post an after bench too.



Just got the 4670k, here is stock with it in my system - yes I knew it would be better.


----------



## Xaltar

Interesting to see the difference adding an i7 makes. Thanks for the comparison score


----------



## abctoz

According to this :

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2xv5sm/meta_dragon_age_inquisition_and_the_pentium_g3258/
 the newest patch has fixed the stuttering of g3258 with dragon age:inquisition, so both DA:I and FC4 now run ok on the g3258?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Here is mine with the system at stock including G3258 at 3.2, R9 290 @ 1000/1250 & Trident X @ 2400. My 4670K and Asus board should be here soon so I will post an after bench too.
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the 4670k, here is stock with it in my system - yes I knew it would be better.


Hey DD, what's up man? Your system specs change everytime I see you.








What happened to the x99?

I'm about to start a z97 build also and couldn't resist grabbing one of these little gems to play around with until I decide between an i5 or i7.
Got an ASUS Z97I-PLUS an EVGA GTX 970 SC and more watercooling gear on the way also. This will ultimately be a mini ITX with either the 4690k or 4790k.

We're too old to be having this much fun!









New build log comming soon!


----------



## Xaltar

I guess I will have to get a friend to log their origin account on my PC so I can test it out.... I already returned my copy of DA:I after EA customer support basically called me an idiot for buying the game when my PC was under the minimum advertised specifications. Considering that DA:I was one of the games I upgraded so I could play properly, I was not impressed. Sure I will be getting an i7 soon, sure it plays fine on my old PC on low/med graphics but after being told to return my game because they had no intention of addressing the issue I lost my ..... and returned it. At least they let me do that. Not impressed with EA but I guess who is....

ooh and @Buehlar

I love your builds, looks like something I would do if I had the time and energy








The mid-lif cry-sys build looks like it would fit right in on the Tardis


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> I guess I will have to get a friend to log their origin account on my PC so I can test it out.... I already returned my copy of DA:I after EA customer support basically called me an idiot for buying the game when my PC was under the minimum advertised specifications. Considering that DA:I was one of the games I upgraded so I could play properly, I was not impressed. Sure I will be getting an i7 soon, sure it plays fine on my old PC on low/med graphics but after being told to return my game because they had no intention of addressing the issue I lost my ..... and returned it. At least they let me do that. Not impressed with EA but I guess who is....
> 
> ooh and @Buehlar
> 
> I love your builds, looks like something I would do if I had the time and energy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mid-lif cry-sys build looks like it would fit right in on the Tardis


Thats really a shame because Bioware did an AMAZING job with that game. I had over 120 hours on my first playthrough. I'll fire it up on my g3258 rig later tonight/tomorrow and see how it runs it. I cant really compare it to this one since I had my 980 when it came out. I don't know how well the 670 will handle it.


----------



## Xaltar

I had found a way to get it to work on my PC, without using potentially dangerous hacks and pirate tools, by enabling my intel HD graphics and installing the latest drivers for it. For some reason this made the game actually load where as before that all I got was DA:I executable flashing in task manager for 3 seconds and closing again. Once I loaded the game however I could not even get past the character creation stage it was so stuttery. FPS shot from 75fps all the way down to 2fps every 3 - 4 seconds rendering the game completely unplayble no matter the settings I tried and I was not about to mess with injectors and other suspicious hacks to get my bought and payed for game to work.....

It looked so nasty on my old system I just did not feel like investing time into playing it on that so I returned my game. I have no issue with Bioware, I have been modding their games for over a decade. My NWN2 Facelift pack is still hugely popular (obsidian I know but based on Bioware work). My problem is with EA and how they have effectively castrated Bioware with restrictions and deadlines. But I am going wildly off topic.

I would be interested to see if DA:I runs properly on a G3258 now with the newest patch. If it does I may just get a new copy of the game and give it a go









These little CPUs really are a budget gamers dream, allowing a somewhat future proof build (socket 1150) while being able to shell out on a better gpu thanks to the savings over say a mid level i3 or low end i5. It seems that the industry is pushing to correct the recent Dual Core fail to load/perform issues in their games, no doubt thanks in small part to the success of the G3258.


----------



## abctoz

I'm on an older patch for DA:I but I found a way to reduce the stutter significantly on my g3258 + gtx750ti, i detailed the method here:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2zbscl/discussion_stutter_fix_for_dragon_agei_on_g3258/

I haven't played it much but i was doing 40+ fps on hinterlands and playable now where as before it was something like 20-40fps.

Basically it seems one of the 4 main running threads was doing nothing, suspending the thread gave the performance boost, since the threads seem to be waiting on each other for information, every bit of free processing power helps massively in reducing stutter.

Its indeed sad that Bioware has to be part of EA now, their older titles were legendary.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> According to this :
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2zbscl/discussion_stutter_fix_for_dragon_agei_on_g3258/
> 
> I haven't played it much but i was doing 40+ fps on hinterlands and playable now where as before it was something like 20-40fps.
> 
> Basically it seems one of the 4 main running threads was doing nothing, suspending the thread gave the performance boost, since the threads seem to be waiting on each other for information, every bit of free processing power helps massively in reducing stutter.
> 
> Its indeed sad that Bioware has to be part of EA now, their older titles were legendary.


Hmm that's quite interesting, I'll look into this method, it's given me an idea!


----------



## MURDoctrine

I just did a very quick test of DA:I and its running good so far. I haven't been to the hinterlands yet which even made my 980 cry in places but so far so good. This rig has my g3258 @ 4.5GHz, 8GB of ram, and a GTX 670 2GB. I made a new character and did the part from character creation to where you meet up with varic and solas. On ultra with everything maxed except anti-aliasing I was getting 36-55 FPS. I would say my average was 45 fps. I only got a stutter one time and I'm not sure it wasn't my HDD which is a WD green. I'll try to mess around with this some more tonight and check one of my saves where I can go to the more demanding areas.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Hey DD, what's up man? Your system specs change everytime I see you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the x99?
> 
> I'm about to start a z97 build also and couldn't resist grabbing one of these little gems to play around with until I decide between an i5 or i7.
> Got an ASUS Z97I-PLUS an EVGA GTX 970 SC and more watercooling gear on the way also. This will ultimately be a mini ITX with either the 4690k or 4790k.
> 
> We're too old to be having this much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New build log coming soon!


Hey Buehlar, "what up wit U"? I got the G3258 because Newegg sent me a Asrock Z97 to review and everyone was raving about this Pentium and it was cheap. I had the X99 motherboard and was ready to get DDR4 and a 5820k but ran into cash issues due to needing a vehicle in a hurry so all of the money I got from selling off the 8350 and CHVFZ went to that. My G3258 and Krait Edition will go up for sale this week. I do like the overclockability of it. I sat at 4.3 1.25v and never went above 55C under full stress. I could have pushed it thing to 4.7 or 4.8 if I wanted. I am loving the 4670k though, went to 4.0 with a touch of a button. I am waiting for the Z97 pro to overclock the heck out of it.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> I just did a very quick test of DA:I and its running good so far. I haven't been to the hinterlands yet which even made my 980 cry in places but so far so good. This rig has my g3258 @ 4.5GHz, 8GB of ram, and a GTX 670 2GB. I made a new character and did the part from character creation to where you meet up with varic and solas. On ultra with everything maxed except anti-aliasing I was getting 36-55 FPS. I would say my average was 45 fps. I only got a stutter one time and I'm not sure it wasn't my HDD which is a WD green. I'll try to mess around with this some more tonight and check one of my saves where I can go to the more demanding areas.


Wow that's fantastic! Great to hear, thanks for testing the game out!


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> According to this :
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2xv5sm/meta_dragon_age_inquisition_and_the_pentium_g3258/
> the newest patch has fixed the stuttering of g3258 with dragon age:inquisition, so both DA:I and FC4 now run ok on the g3258?


I just uninstalled FC4 but it had minor stutter with High settings at stock. I was not playing at 1080p.


----------



## tp4tissue

Why are you guys still yammern' about Dragon Age: I.. It's such a Meh-game.. like BF4.. whilest true they are not optimally ran on the dual core g3258, they're hardly relevant to the gaming scene at large..

The only relevant games that people ACTUALLY PLAY is Dota 2, CS-GO, LOL, and Starcraft 2.. That's it..







... and you know what .. the G3258 is absolutely FLAWLESS where it MATTERS...


----------



## warbringerpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Why are you guys still yammern' about Dragon Age: I.. It's such a Meh-game.. like BF4.. whilest true they are not optimally ran on the dual core g3258, they're hardly relevant to the gaming scene at large..
> 
> The only relevant games that people ACTUALLY PLAY is Dota 2, CS-GO, LOL, and Starcraft 2.. That's it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and you know what .. the G3258 is absolutely FLAWLESS where it MATTERS...


If it's meh or not dunno, cause I can't play it, but If I could I would. Just because there are a lot of people playing those 4 games, there are those that like a certain genre, be it bf-like games or DA:I-like games. I'm the DA:I kind ofguy, pity that I can't play it atm.

And in here ppl are saying what works with this cpu, which is awesome for those that want that info.


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Why are you guys still yammern' about Dragon Age: I.. It's such a Meh-game.. like BF4.. whilest true they are not optimally ran on the dual core g3258, they're hardly relevant to the gaming scene at large..
> 
> The only relevant games that people ACTUALLY PLAY is Dota 2, CS-GO, LOL, and Starcraft 2.. That's it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and you know what .. the G3258 is absolutely FLAWLESS where it MATTERS...


Those are competitive games, by nature they are much easier to run because accessibility is an important trait . Here were discussing which cutting edge games can be run on the g3258, its not just about what "matters"

Generally I rarely play new games or watch new movies simply because most of them aren't that good, every year I will only complete 1 or 2 new titles, and DA:I is one of those titles.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Why are you guys still yammern' about Dragon Age: I.. It's such a Meh-game.. like BF4.. whilest true they are not optimally ran on the dual core g3258, they're hardly relevant to the gaming scene at large..
> 
> The only relevant games that people ACTUALLY PLAY is Dota 2, CS-GO, LOL, and Starcraft 2.. That's it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and you know what .. the G3258 is absolutely FLAWLESS where it MATTERS...


I can't tell if that is sarcasm or not. All those games you listed are meh at best. I play league and its fun but it is far from a great game. Same goes for Dota and CS-GO. CS was relevant ~15 years ago when it was actually new. I've never played SC2 so I can't say anything on it. I don't understand how they can't be relevant to the gaming scene when DA:I won game of the year awards last year. It was also the first game to actually get me to log hours into it since Skyrim.

*edit*

Yeah DA:I isn't playable for me right now on that rig. Backed everything back down using Automatic settings and I get 5-15 second hangs a LOT. CPU is just sitting at 100% usage. I didn't try any tricks or anything to get it work though since my rig in its current state is really just a HTPC.


----------



## TPCbench

Anyone here with a DDR3 2400 or faster and tried running it at 1600 MHz ? What was the stable tightest timings you were able to use ?

I have a G. Skill Trident X 4GBx2 DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 2T @ 1.65 V

I was able to run it at DDR3 1600 6-8-8-12 1T @ 1.5 V. The 2nd and 3rd timings cannot be set lower than 8, any attempt to do so will result into not booting. Even if I apply 1.7 V, going lower than 8 still does not work

Is this because the IMC of Pentium G3258 is weak ?

Thanks


----------



## buddatech

While I loved the G3258 I went ahead and replaced it for a i5 4570. The capabilities of that dual core is VERY impressive and the ability to tinker (overclock) is so much fun, but it does choke in some of the AAA titles. (I run 1600p res and found myself dropping res to 1200p often) IMO the G3258 is a CPU intended to be upgraded fairly soon if plan on using for long term gaming. I'll be selling my G3258 now that's it been retired $50 shipped. (ebay or CL)


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Anyone here with a DDR3 2400 or faster and tried running it at 1600 MHz ? What was the stable tightest timings you were able to use ?
> 
> I have a G. Skill Trident X 4GBx2 DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 2T @ 1.65 V
> 
> I was able to run it at DDR3 1600 6-8-8-12 1T @ 1.5 V. The 2nd and 3rd timings cannot be set lower than 8, any attempt to do so will result into not booting. Even if I apply 1.7 V, going lower than 8 still does not work
> 
> Is this because the IMC of Pentium G3258 is weak ?
> 
> Thanks


Could very well be the Ram's inability to go lower. Test the ram at those timings. Booting into windows isn't everything. If its unstable it will result in decreasing returns.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Why are you guys still yammern' about Dragon Age: I.. It's such a Meh-game.. like BF4.. whilest true they are not optimally ran on the dual core g3258, they're hardly relevant to the gaming scene at large..
> 
> The only relevant games that people ACTUALLY PLAY is Dota 2, CS-GO, LOL, and Starcraft 2.. That's it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and you know what .. the G3258 is absolutely FLAWLESS where it MATTERS...


Dota 2, CS-GO (or next CS) = DX12/VULKAN API
They already showed demo (Dota2) running on DX12/VULKAN

Here you have something.
RTS
Ashes of the singularity

16 threads at 94% usage.
http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/NewWay.jpg
http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/200836-next-generation-vulkan-api-could-be-valves-killer-advantage-in-battling-microsoft
5K units 144FPS

It can probably handle 20K units.

new API will give more in-game improvement specially PHYSICS, LARGER MAPS, MORE PLAYERS.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Dota 2, CS-GO (or next CS) = DX12/VULKAN API
> They already showed demo (Dota2) running on DX12/VULKAN
> 
> Here you have something.
> RTS
> Ashes of the singularity
> 
> 16 threads at 94% usage.
> http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/NewWay.jpg
> http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/200836-next-generation-vulkan-api-could-be-valves-killer-advantage-in-battling-microsoft
> 5K units 144FPS
> 
> It can probably handle 20K units.
> 
> new API will give more in-game improvement specially PHYSICS, LARGER MAPS, MORE PLAYERS.


Not being below 30fps on the fastest CPU's on the planet in a 1v1 when trying to control units *COUGH* grey goo *COUGH* not-quite-so-bad-but-still-annoying-starcraft-2-also-bad-frametimedistribution *cough* ;d


----------



## abctoz

Wow didn't know grey too existed, is it really similar to sc1? In competitive games people will turn settings down not just because of more consistent fps, but also because things can be easier to see, the classic example is quake pros, they blur the textures so much that the walls look unicolored, its all about that competitive edge. I play a lot of dota2 and upgrading to the g3258 has improved my skill, just because of more consistent fps. A lot of players cannot perform their best because they knowingly or unknowingly lag.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> Wow didn't know grey too existed, is it really similar to sc1? In competitive games people will turn settings down not just because of more consistent fps, but also because things can be easier to see, the classic example is quake pros, they blur the textures so much that the walls look unicolored, its all about that competitive edge. I play a lot of dota2 and upgrading to the g3258 has improved my skill, just because of more consistent fps. A lot of players cannot perform their best because they knowingly or unknowingly lag.


Grey Goo was pretty cool, but it didn't have a beta period at all, devs ran out of money and had to launch it early. It's in an early stage of iteration and the playerbase collapsed very early - within a month of so of launch, it was dipping to 50 players at a time with the game open worldwide, and queues of like an hour to hit anybody in multiplayer.. so maybe they can turn stuff around, get in on steam sales and get a playerbase, but stuff is looking extremely grim for them right now.

It doesn't help that the most fun game mode is 2v2, yet 4770k's at 4.7ghz drop to 30fps with only ~250 supply on a map (200 supply per player). There's simply no CPU to handle four players with the amount of load they put on a small number of CPU cores.

There's also huge frametime consistency problems - you can have 150fps for example, but 20 of those 150 frames will take 1/40'th of a second, creating 20 small stutters and input lag spikes per second as if you were playing at 40fps right from the start of the game (on 4770k @4.7ghz). Overall it's not a pretty picture for performance, though balance is at a pretty expected stage for a somewhat early iteration of an RTS with three factions. There are a lot of overall gameplay revamps for stuff like air units and defensive structures coming out that are not really balance-related, but more "hey we should change this so that it's fun" that a game like sc2 would iterate through in alpha and beta.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Anyone here with a DDR3 2400 or faster and tried running it at 1600 MHz ? What was the stable tightest timings you were able to use ?
> 
> I have a G. Skill Trident X 4GBx2 DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 2T @ 1.65 V
> 
> I was able to run it at DDR3 1600 6-8-8-12 1T @ 1.5 V. The 2nd and 3rd timings cannot be set lower than 8, any attempt to do so will result into not booting. Even if I apply 1.7 V, going lower than 8 still does not work
> 
> Is this because the IMC of Pentium G3258 is weak ?
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Could very well be the Ram's inability to go lower. Test the ram at those timings. Booting into windows isn't everything. If its unstable it will result in decreasing returns.


DDR3 1600 6-8-8-12 1T @ 1.5 V is stable in ASUS RealBench stress test for 107 minutes. It also completed a multi-thread Pi benchmark of y-cruncher


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Anyone here with a DDR3 2400 or faster and tried running it at 1600 MHz ? What was the stable tightest timings you were able to use ?
> 
> I have a G. Skill Trident X 4GBx2 DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 2T @ 1.65 V
> 
> I was able to run it at DDR3 1600 6-8-8-12 1T @ 1.5 V. The 2nd and 3rd timings cannot be set lower than 8, any attempt to do so will result into not booting. Even if I apply 1.7 V, going lower than 8 still does not work
> 
> Is this because the IMC of Pentium G3258 is weak ?
> 
> Thanks


Those are _really_ good timings. My Kingston DDR3-1600 RAM is at 9-9-9-27 2T.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> Wow didn't know grey too existed, is it really similar to sc1? In competitive games people will turn settings down not just because of more consistent fps, but also because things can be easier to see, the classic example is quake pros, they blur the textures so much that the walls look unicolored, its all about that competitive edge. I play a lot of dota2 and upgrading to the g3258 has improved my skill, just because of more consistent fps. A lot of players cannot perform their best because they knowingly or unknowingly lag.


Hmm... I just like too see 16 thread at 94% usage. I would like to see that in games....


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Grey Goo was pretty cool, but it didn't have a beta period at all, devs ran out of money and had to launch it early. It's in an early stage of iteration and the playerbase collapsed very early - within a month of so of launch, it was dipping to 50 players at a time with the game open worldwide, and queues of like an hour to hit anybody in multiplayer.. so maybe they can turn stuff around, get in on steam sales and get a playerbase, but stuff is looking extremely grim for them right now.


Wow this game is made by the people originally from Westwood, sounds like it has potential. They should allow people to try the game first though, at $50 they're competing directly with sc2 HOTS which is an established title, and i think there is a demo version for sc2. I don't hold sc2 in high regard, Blizzard developed it after acquisition by Activision, I played it for around 1 year. I think their older titles were far more impressive, sc and wc3 had such great gameplay and polish, their custom games had such variety and were so fun, one of their custom games was dota and lead to what dota 2 is now today. sc2 is basically just sc with eye candy and dubious unit design, imo if they just copied all the units from sc to sc2, sc2 would still be just as good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Hmm... I just like too see 16 thread at 94% usage. I would like to see that in games....


I want to see games that can do that and also still run on 2 threads smoothly (with lower settings of course)


----------



## Devildog83

Selling this combo. G3258 MSI Krait

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546974/combo-msi-krait-edition-z97-intel-pentium-g3258


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Wow this game is made by the people originally from Westwood, sounds like it has potential. They should allow people to try the game first though, at $50 they're competing directly with sc2 HOTS which is an established title, and i think there is a demo version for sc2.
> 
> sc2 is basically just sc with eye candy and dubious unit design, imo if they just copied all the units from sc to sc2, sc2 would still be just as good.


Everything in sc2 is free aside from 1v1 multiplayer and the campaign, and it uses the same engine as heroes of the storm which is completely free to play when it launches (with moba-style purchases available)

For that last line, have you checked it out recently?


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> Wow this game is made by the people originally from Westwood, sounds like it has potential. They should allow people to try the game first though, at $50 they're competing directly with sc2 HOTS which is an established title, and i think there is a demo version for sc2. I don't hold sc2 in high regard, Blizzard developed it after acquisition by Activision, I played it for around 1 year. I think their older titles were far more impressive, sc and wc3 had such great gameplay and polish, their custom games had such variety and were so fun, one of their custom games was dota and lead to what dota 2 is now today. sc2 is basically just sc with eye candy and dubious unit design, imo if they just copied all the units from sc to sc2, sc2 would still be just as good.
> I want to see games that can do that and also still run on 2 threads smoothly (with lower settings of course)


They said that it can scale down even to only 2 cores.


----------



## Cyro999

It's just a matter of demand.

If they get 50fps on 2 cores at 100% load, and scale it perfectly (not possible, but will be interesting to see how close people can get) then you'd see up to 200fps on 8 cores.

If they plan for 60-100fps on 8 cores, then suddenly you have a huge problem for the dual core system


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's just a matter of demand.
> 
> If they get 50fps on 2 cores at 100% load, and scale it perfectly (not possible, but will be interesting to see how close people can get) then you'd see up to 200fps on 8 cores.
> 
> If they plan for 60-100fps on 8 cores, then suddenly you have a huge problem for the dual core system


as you can see this was 8/16 thread at 94% 144% usage so... if there is perfect scaling than i3 should be around 30-40FPS at 3.0GHz...


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Everything in sc2 is free aside from 1v1 multiplayer and the campaign, and it uses the same engine as heroes of the storm which is completely free to play when it launches (with moba-style purchases available)
> 
> For that last line, have you checked it out recently?


Interesting that moba's can work with the f2p model but rts games still go for the traditional upfront payment model.

I'm definitely going to play the campaign of legacy of the void, multiplayer also looks a lot more interesting with the new unit abilities. I can't speak for HOTS but WOL multiplayer meta became really boring to play and watch, terrans were the most versatile with offense and defense, zerg had to +1 base unless cheesing, and there was no answer to the protoss deathball, most games were either a timing rush or 1 big deathball vs deathball fight.

I understand that Blizzard wanted to create a complete new game, but I think Blizzard missed a lot of opportunities it had with the fan base of sc1 by starting from scratch, many people lost interest in the game because the gameplay became stale. Hopefully LOTV brings life back in to the game, those changes look compelling in the sense that good tactical micro is now a more valuable resource, and finally lurkers(lol). WOL was released in 2010, so it's almost been 5 years of iterations and counting. Compare that to sc1, released in March 1998, broodwars November 1998, final balance patch by May 2001. I still think Blizzard should have just copied unit design from sc1 and went from there, much like dota 2 is just dota remade with new engine and online features + cosmetics(money maker).


----------



## Vexzarium

Hey all,

Looking to build a rig for my lady for ESO(The Elder Scrolls Online). I have a 4690k in my Rig and ESO's towns hit 1 core really hard, so I know that any AMD CPU will not be strong enough per core to handle this game. So I've opted for the Pentium G3258. I also have a 290x Lightning, and I've never seen it exceed 1.85gb of VRAM, so the GTX 960 should be enough. This will be played on a 1920x1080 monitor. Any opinions?

Have a look at "Pandora":

https://pcpartpicker.com/user/Vexzarium/saved/#view=PDDKHx

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sc945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Looking to build a rig for my lady for ESO(The Elder Scrolls Online). I have a 4690k in my Rig and ESO's towns hit 1 core really hard, so I know that any AMD CPU will not be strong enough per core to handle this game. So I've opted for the Pentium G3258. I also have a 290x Lightning, and I've never seen it exceed 1.85gb of VRAM, so the GTX 960 should be enough. This will be played on a 1920x1080 monitor. Any opinions?
> 
> Have a look at "Pandora":
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/user/Vexzarium/saved/#view=PDDKHx
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The best thing about the G3258 is that the LGA 1150 socket has a good upgrade path. So if you find that she needs an upgrade for multi-threaded games/applications later on, a Haswell/Broadwell i5 or i7 could be a nice replacement. Depending on the specific CPU you get, you might want to hold off on the cooler and case-fan, if you wish to save money. Although they can never really hurt to have for future CPU's. Usually the stock cooler is good enough to get to 4.4 - 4.5 Ghz without bad temps. At 1.33 volts I have mine at 4.5 Ghz and the max temp is like 76c on a full (100%) load after about 30 minutes or so and it is usually 40 - 45c when idle/in slight use. I don't think ESO would be very demanding that it needs more than those clock-speeds. But you might lose out on the CPU lottery and more cooling could be necessary. I have the same Asrock board, and it is pretty decent, overclocking is easy with it, and I've been able to get to 4.4 - 4.5 Ghz @ 1.33 volts (I'm not a very experienced overclocker by the way, this is my first CPU overclock, so for a more experienced person they can probably do better.)


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sc945*
> 
> The best thing about the G3258 is that the LGA 1150 socket has a good upgrade path. So if you find that she needs an upgrade for multi-threaded games/applications later on, a Haswell/Broadwell i5 or i7 could be a nice replacement. Depending on the specific CPU you get, you might want to hold off on the cooler and case-fan, if you wish to save money. Although they can never really hurt to have for future CPU's. Usually the stock cooler is good enough to get to 4.4 - 4.5 Ghz without bad temps. At 1.33 volts I have mine at 4.5 Ghz and the max temp is like 76c on a full (100%) load after about 30 minutes or so and it is usually 40 - 45c when idle/in slight use. I don't think ESO would be very demanding that it needs more than those clock-speeds. But you might lose out on the CPU lottery and more cooling could be necessary. I have the same Asrock board, and it is pretty decent, overclocking is easy with it, and I've been able to get to 4.4 - 4.5 Ghz @ 1.33 volts (I'm not a very experienced overclocker by the way, this is my first CPU overclock, so for a more experienced person they can probably do better.)


Thanks for the reply, I too have this mobo for my 4690k and for the price, it is hard to beat.


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> So I've opted for the Pentium G3258. The GTX 960 should be enough. This will be played on a 1920x1080 monitor. Any opinions?
> 
> Have a look at "Pandora":
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/user/Vexzarium/saved/#view=PDDKHx
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I am running pretty much that exact setup and the only thing I can't play maxed out is Dragon Age Inquisition and that is purely because of laziness with the PC port not being optimized for dual cores. Apparently there is a patch now that fixes it but I guess I will never know since I returned my copy of the game. Its a very strong gaming setup at a very reasonable price. Some may say the R9 280/280x is a better choice but that really depends on your needs/expectations, if you are looking for something with solid performance at 1080p with a low TDP then the 960 is your baby but if you want something that can handle textures on "high" in current and upcoming titles and don't care about power usage then you may feel better with the 280/x. Personally I prefer the 960, its fast, overclocks like a beast and does all that I need it to.

You can check out the performance on this system if you click the "GTX 960 Performance Thread " in my sig.

Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> I am running pretty much that exact setup and the only thing I can't play maxed out is Dragon Age Inquisition and that is purely because of laziness with the PC port not being optimized for dual cores. Apparently there is a patch now that fixes it but I guess I will never know since I returned my copy of the game. Its a very strong gaming setup at a very reasonable price. Some may say the R9 280/280x is a better choice but that really depends on your needs/expectations, if you are looking for something with solid performance at 1080p with a low TDP then the 960 is your baby but if you want something that can handle textures on "high" in current and upcoming titles and don't care about power usage then you may feel better with the 280/x. Personally I prefer the 960, its fast, overclocks like a beast and does all that I need it to.
> 
> You can check out the performance on this system if you click the "GTX 960 Performance Thread " in my sig.
> 
> Hope this answers your questions.


I'm a Radeon guy myself, but not a fan of the prices at the moment for the 280x and 285. I'd love to buy another 290x Lightning for her, as I have, but it would be flat out overkill for ESO.


----------



## SiberianGhost

Here is a cpu validation of my G3258 overclocked to 4.5Ghz @ 1.232v stable



Is running at <65°c in gaming with a Coolermaster hyper 212 evo + stock fan cooler

Other details:

Cpu ring ratio: 40
Cpu ring voltage: 1.200v
C-States: ON


----------



## Themisseble

Guys.. i have noted in all benchmarks INTEL is always getting better performance, if GPU is at 99%. Why the hell is intel CPU getting 3-5FPS more?

I know it is little off topic but i was looking at these benchmarks.


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Guys.. i have noted in all benchmarks INTEL is always getting better performance, if GPU is at 99%. Why the hell is intel CPU getting 3-5FPS more?
> 
> I know it is little off topic but i was looking at these benchmarks.


Because Intel is by far more powerful per core than AMD which relies on a higher number of weaker cores to deliver performance. Ultimately most games do not cater for more than 2 cores and thus Intel CPUs dominate in performance, this is why you see an i3 out performing a 6 or 8 core AMD FX CPU in most games. With AMD now powering current gen consoles however games will start to be optimized more and more towards higher core counts and here we begin to see AMDs higher core count shine. Ultimately however an i7 will seriously outperform even the mighty 5ghz AMD FX 9000 series CPUs, hell even an i5 can beat them in most situations. Basically the way things stand AMD is a budget alternative to intel. It wasn't always the case but it has been now for quite some time. Where AMD thrives is price/performance and it seems they are content to idle along with this mentality. The G3258 upset that by providing a serious contender at a low enough cost to unseat AMDs FX, Athlon and APU lines. The trend now seems to be leaning toward a G3258 in a Z97 motherboard that can then be upgraded to an i5/i7 at a later date. AMD needs to come out with some new silicon soon and their new socket needs to hit the market because the AM3+ socket is now end of life and fewer and fewer people are willing to drop money into the platform.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Guys.. i have noted in all benchmarks INTEL is always getting better performance, if GPU is at 99%. Why the hell is intel CPU getting 3-5FPS more?
> 
> I know it is little off topic but i was looking at these benchmarks.


Like Xaltar stated. Single core performance seems to reign king. Even more so when you have many cores with stronger single core performance compared to many cores with weaker single core performance.


----------



## Themisseble

You guys dont get me...

lets say that we have GTX 770 and we are playing BF4 campain... and we compare FX 8350 5.0GHz vs I7 4770K 4.0GHz. Why does Intel wins by 3-5 FPS even if GPU is bottlenecking both.

or you are saying that Dx11 is bound to Single thread and thats why MUlticore CPUs are getting little performance impact?


----------



## Xaltar

Ah, now I get you, the fact is, even at 5ghz the FX 8 core AMD CPU does not match intel's Haswell per core performance. Where AMD edges out a win is in scenarios where more than 4 cores are utilized seeing as even with hyperthreading an i7 still only has 4 cores. Most, if not all games, are not currently optimized for more than 4 cores and so AMD always trails Intel. It has nothing to do with DX11 and more to do with the way the game's engine is optimized. The API used is less important than how it is optimized when it comes to CPU usage.

I assume your example is not hypothetical so lets look at why this would happen. Your question is about BF4 on near identical systems with the exception of CPU and motherboard not scoring similarly on a GPU that is being fed adequately by both CPUs.

You have to take all the factors into account, we are not just talking about CPU power clock for clock and core for core here, we are talking about 2 completely different platforms on completely different chipsets with different, though comparable specifications. Ultimately 3 -5 fps is not a lot and could simply be a case of the FX system using a slightly less efficient PCIE controller or it could be that intel's RAM controller is marginally stronger or even simply a more mature BIOS on the intel system. Literally any one of these and many other factors could account for the deficit. More likely however is the fact that intel is the dominant player in the CPU market and spends more money and time ensuring optimal performance on its platforms, including providing software and game developers with the tools they need to fully utilize their tech. In a lot of cases AMD falls behind in this regard seeing as AMD's mantra is affordable gaming not picking up the performance crown (we are talking CPUs here not GFX cards) so they strive to give you "good enough" performance rather than intel's penchant for being top performer. Take your pick, all of these reasons could account for the deficit you mentioned.

I hope this answers your question.


----------



## RyderBG

I need a little help. A friend of mine liked my build (Z97P and G3258) and now he wants to build close to mine. But he wont upgrade to i5k or i7k so he doesn't need Z97 chipset. What mobo would suggest to him? Only Gigabyte acceptable. I was watching P85-D3 but not sure about overclocking. He will overclock!


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Ah, now I get you, the fact is, even at 5ghz the FX 8 core AMD CPU does not match intel's Haswell per core performance. Where AMD edges out a win is in scenarios where more than 4 cores are utilized seeing as even with hyperthreading an i7 still only has 4 cores. Most, if not all games, are not currently optimized for more than 4 cores and so AMD always trails Intel. It has nothing to do with DX11 and more to do with the way the game's engine is optimized. The API used is less important than how it is optimized when it comes to CPU usage.
> 
> I assume your example is not hypothetical so lets look at why this would happen. Your question is about BF4 on near identical systems with the exception of CPU and motherboard not scoring similarly on a GPU that is being fed adequately by both CPUs.
> 
> You have to take all the factors into account, we are not just talking about CPU power clock for clock and core for core here, we are talking about 2 completely different platforms on completely different chipsets with different, though comparable specifications. Ultimately 3 -5 fps is not a lot and could simply be a case of the FX system using a slightly less efficient PCIE controller or it could be that intel's RAM controller is marginally stronger or even simply a more mature BIOS on the intel system. Literally any one of these and many other factors could account for the deficit. More likely however is the fact that intel is the dominant player in the CPU market and spends more money and time ensuring optimal performance on its platforms, including providing software and game developers with the tools they need to fully utilize their tech. In a lot of cases AMD falls behind in this regard seeing as AMD's mantra is affordable gaming not picking up the performance crown (we are talking CPUs here not GFX cards) so they strive to give you "good enough" performance rather than intel's penchant for being top performer. Take your pick, all of these reasons could account for the deficit you mentioned.
> 
> I hope this answers your question.


I am saying that in both scenarios GPU is fully utilized... yet INTEL gets little higher FPS no matter which one is it. Or is it i3/i5/i7 or even pentium when GPu is fully utilized INTEL scores more FPS

It is not about CPU performance when GPU is bottlenecking both AMD and INTEL CPU... maybe is just scenario ...


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SiberianGhost*
> 
> Here is a cpu validation of my G3258 overclocked to 4.5Ghz @ 1.232v stable
> 
> 
> 
> Is running at <65°c in gaming with a Coolermaster hyper 212 evo + stock fan cooler
> 
> Other details:
> 
> Cpu ring ratio: 40
> Cpu ring voltage: 1.200v
> C-States: ON


That's almost exactly my setup, except I'm at 4.4.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> AMD needs to come out with some new silicon soon and their new socket needs to hit the market because the AM3+ socket is now end of life and fewer and fewer people are willing to drop money into the platform.


That they definitely should do.

4790Ks are still like $400+, and 4770Ks have gone _up_ in price rather than being discounted to clear inventory. I'm basically hoping AMD comes up with a serious contender to force Intel to lower their prices.


----------



## SiberianGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> That's almost exactly my setup, except I'm at 4.4.


What are your temps with stress test and gaming?

I think that I have "high" temps, 76°c max with IBT and 65°c max in gaming

Sent from a parallel universe


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> I am saying that in both scenarios GPU is fully utilized... yet INTEL gets little higher FPS no matter which one is it. Or is it i3/i5/i7 or even pentium when GPu is fully utilized INTEL scores more FPS
> 
> It is not about CPU performance when GPU is bottlenecking both AMD and INTEL CPU... maybe is just scenario ...


Better single core performance and better memory controller more or less...


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> That they definitely should do.
> 
> 4790Ks are still like $400+, and 4770Ks have gone _up_ in price rather than being discounted to clear inventory. I'm basically hoping AMD comes up with a serious contender to force Intel to lower their prices.


Yep, FM3

1 socket for APUs and CPU


----------



## ComradeHX

Am I the only one whose Battlefailed4 broke on mantle(R9 280x) from the latest patch?


----------



## maxpowers1122

Hi all, I am new to overclocking and just picked up one of these chips for practicing/learning how to overclock. Seems like a good place holder till Broadwell comes. I have read a good part of this thread and have spent all weekend testing this thing. Apparently I must have won the chip lottery. Currently setting is 4.1ghz @ 1.022 vid and a max temp in HWMonitor of 55c while running Prime95. Now lets see where it can go from there. Not sure if that temp is right for that speed/voltage, but I think I may be able to get that temp down a little. Im using a Corsaire H80iGT closed loop and while it is running, it is not throttling up like I think it should, nor is it being recognized by the Corsaire Link software.

http://valid.x86.fr/hyb13f


----------



## TPCbench

Guys,

Can you try the custom benchmarks here using FRAPS ?
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqeBgJxUaK4LUbzOzS1zRFg/videos

I hope you can share your results, avg. fps and min. fps will do. Please don't forget to indicate the game settings you used and the specifications of your gaming PC.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## CescoAiel

Mine seems to be topping out at 4.3GHz, with a Vin of 2V and a Vcore of 1.3V... At 44x it is bound to bluescreen!
It tops out at 56°C at those settings running Pirme95 for 24+ hours...

Not certain if I should risk increasing Vcore further at this point...


----------



## Xaltar

You can probably push the vcore a little more to say 1.4/1.45 but personally for 24/7 use I try to stick to a ceiling of 1.3v. 4.3ghz @ 1.3 seems to becoming quite common with more recent purchases of this chip, I suspect there was some better binning at the start and now we are beginning to see the bottom of the barrel. I was tempted to try and RMA mine and see if I could get a better one but unfortunately it performs to spec so short of it failing its a no go. My local store would not allow a return either so I guess I am stuck with my less than stellar overclocker. With those thermals I would give it a little more juice and see what you can get out of it but I would drop it back down to 4.3 for regular use. Even at 4.3 these things are snappy as hell for most tasks.


----------



## Winthorpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CescoAiel*
> 
> Mine seems to be topping out at 4.3GHz, with a Vin of 2V and a Vcore of 1.3V... At 44x it is bound to bluescreen!
> It tops out at 56°C at those settings running Pirme95 for 24+ hours...
> 
> Not certain if I should risk increasing Vcore further at this point...


Consensus is that, althoug a risk, you should be able to push at least 1.35v with these chips. The more adventurous types are running them at or around 1.4v.

I had to push 1.352v to get 4.3Ghz stable. Heat isn't the limiting factor, voltage is.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CescoAiel*
> 
> Mine seems to be topping out at 4.3GHz, with a Vin of 2V and a Vcore of 1.3V... At 44x it is bound to bluescreen!
> It tops out at 56°C at those settings running Pirme95 for 24+ hours...
> 
> Not certain if I should risk increasing Vcore further at this point...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winthorpe*
> 
> Consensus is that, althoug a risk, you should be able to push at least 1.35v with these chips. The more adventurous types are running them at or around 1.4v.
> 
> I had to push 1.352v to get 4.3Ghz stable. Heat isn't the limiting factor, voltage is.


I guess we have bad chips. Mine needs 1.28 Vcore for 4.2 GHz.

In our local tech forum, there is a lucky guy with a G3258 @ 4.6 GHz needing only 1.25 Vcore


----------



## maxpowers1122

Is it common for one core to run 10-12c more than the other? When pushing it core #0 can be much hotter than the other. I already tried reapplying thermal paste thinking it maybe wasnt getting good contact, but that didnt help. Maybe time for delidding?


----------



## abctoz

yeh on mine the first core is the hottest, maybe ~10c hotter than the other, I think its normal though, delidding might help, mine is delidded and still there is a gap.


----------



## maxpowers1122

Thats cool, I might try that this summer.

In other news I think I just broke the record for the most insane clock ever--Maximum turbo core clock 2,147,483,647 MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6384380

If only right?


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> I guess we have bad chips. Mine needs 1.28 Vcore for 4.2 GHz.
> 
> In our local tech forum, there is a lucky guy with a G3258 @ 4.6 GHz needing only 1.25 Vcore


Is it really stable though? I can boot 4.7 @ 1.27 and even play games but as soon as something like x264 starts running, it will crash... Seems many ppl will just up the multi and voltage a hair and if it boots then they figure it stable...


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxpowers1122*
> 
> Thats cool, I might try that this summer.
> 
> In other news I think I just broke the record for the most insane clock ever--Maximum turbo core clock 2,147,483,647 MHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6384380
> 
> If only right?


Go broke after that kingpin and have to pick up PK?


----------



## maxpowers1122

Its just to hold me over till Broadwell, and also practice overclocking sibce i am new to it. I can afford to burn it up a few times. Its going good so far, i made the 5k club last night.


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxpowers1122*
> 
> Its just to hold me over till Broadwell, and also practice overclocking sibce i am new to it. I can afford to burn it up a few times. Its going good so far, i made the 5k club last night.


Gratz on 5ghz, I can post at 5ghz but BSOD seconds after windows starts to load so can't get validation. I am not willing to go over 1.6v on air so I guess 5ghz club is off the table for me lol.


----------



## maxpowers1122

Are you able to manually set your cooler to max out at start up? I am using a Corsair H80i GT, and once I set it to performance mode it was constantly running at max cooling. Prior to this I could not get past sign in before BSOD.


----------



## Dave6531

Just installed my asus 970 strix and was playing warthunder ground forces and was surprised was only getting 50-60 fps better at times but my gtx 460 was getting about the same but of course on medium settings.

Just ran firestrike

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6404868

Thoughts?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave6531*
> 
> Just installed my asus 970 strix and was playing warthunder ground forces and was surprised was only getting 50-60 fps better at times but my gtx 460 was getting about the same but of course on medium settings.
> 
> Just ran firestrike
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6404868
> 
> Thoughts?


Looks about right to me...now put an overclock on your GPU


----------



## Dave6531

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Looks about right to me...now put an overclock on your GPU


Going to try tomorrow just have to find a good guide.

Also whats a good program to watch your fps while in a game? I know there's fraps but any others?


----------



## Xaltar

Nvidia has shadowplay, it should have come bundled with your drivers under "GeForce Experience", just enable the display FPS option.


----------



## Dave6531

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Nvidia has shadowplay, it should have come bundled with your drivers under "GeForce Experience", just enable the display FPS option.


Awesome I didn't know that, thanks


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> I guess we have bad chips. Mine needs 1.28 Vcore for 4.2 GHz.
> 
> In our local tech forum, there is a lucky guy with a G3258 @ 4.6 GHz needing only 1.25 Vcore


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> Is it really stable though? I can boot 4.7 @ 1.27 and even play games but as soon as something like x264 starts running, it will crash... Seems many ppl will just up the multi and voltage a hair and if it boots then they figure it stable...


http://www.tipidpc.com/viewreview.php?id=1104

I'm not sure how intensive was his stability testing


----------



## JustAfleshWound

No stability testing was done from what I read. That leaves reviews like this one rather misleading to those who are looking to get this chip and expecting it to do high clocks on lower volts. Most reviewers try to make them selves look good or over sell what ever they're reviewing, unless its a flame review...


----------



## Xaltar

Agreed, I remember finding it hard to be objective when I first started writing reviews. You have to get over the fact that someone sent you a review sample for free, really look at the product and try to make it fail. Its even worse when you are reviewing something you payed for, no one wants to feel like they bought a lemon. Reviews in general can only tell you a small amount about the product, often times review samples are hand picked or tested in unrealistic systems, who buys an R7 240 for an i7 5960x system for example. Ultimately it will be colored by the reviewer and their test system. I fully expected I would hit 4.8ghz with my g3258 after reading all the reviews I could find on it yet I can barely get 4.5 stable within acceptable voltage and heat. I will be getting a new PSU soon so I will try for some higher OCs when it gets here but I suspect it will make little difference.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave6531*
> 
> Going to try tomorrow just have to find a good guide.
> 
> Also whats a good program to watch your fps while in a game? I know there's fraps but any others?


I use rivatuner statistics server. Very handy and customizable for monitoring not only fps but also cpu+gpu clock speeds, memory usage, temps and so on.


----------



## Tarnix

Woah, i've been away from this thread for a while. So far, i've settled for 4.4 Ghz stable, under around or under 63C overnight @ 1.27v (Probably overkill, but I'd rather have more heat than instability; I develop software).

I haven't fully figured my chip yet, and I probably won't until I have an i7 on the way. I'm not really keen on damaging it.


----------



## error-id10t

Anyone know how to overclock the iGPU memory.. I've got core running at 1800Mhz all good but can't seem to figure out how people are raising memory?


----------



## TPCbench

Anyone here playing Shadow of Mordor ?

I noticed that I get frequent stuttering with the recent update/patch

When the game was just launched, it ran fine on my Pentium G3258 + GTX 750 Ti. Now, it's annoying to play due to the frequent stuttering

I tried to use Low preset and Medium preset for the image quality but there is still frequent stuttering

Though, the game's built-in benchmark runs fine.


----------



## Xaltar

It runs buttery smooth for me but I have not patched it in a while so I don't know about the latest patch. TBH its just sitting on my HDD like most of the newer games I own. I know on the "very high" preset I get locked 60fps on my 960 with occasional drops to the high 30s when a lot of particle effects are going on. What you are describing sounds like poor CPU optimization with the new patch. Is your CPU near constantly at or near 100% usage?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Anyone know how to overclock the iGPU memory.. I've got core running at 1800Mhz all good but can't seem to figure out how people are raising memory?


Overclock your RAM, there is no dedicated iGPU memory.


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Overclock your RAM, there is no dedicated iGPU memory.


If you are not using a Z97 board you may not be able to clock the ram higher than 1400mhz, I see you are using a Z87 though so you may be OK. My B85 won't let me clock any higher than that, luckily I am using a discrete GPU. But yeah, your IGPU uses shared system RAM so its clock is determined by that, I would try and get to about 2000-2133mhz seeing as your RAM in your sig seems to be rated at that @CL9. Good luck


----------



## error-id10t

Thanks though it's not making sense, it's for fun anyway. My RAM is @ 2200Mhz but vRAM is @ 1466.7MHz with no way (from what I see) to change it. I don't think there's a difference between Z87 vs. Z97.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Thanks though it's not making sense, it's for fun anyway. My RAM is @ 2200Mhz but vRAM is @ 1466.7MHz with no way (from what I see) to change it. I don't think there's a difference between Z87 vs. Z97.


There is no vRAM in your CPU, an iGPU uses the system memory (DDR3) at the speeds you have it running. Can you show me a CPU-Z screenshot of the memory tab, as well as a GPU-Z screenshot?


----------



## error-id10t

I know there's no vRAM in the CPU... here's the requested information. So Core @ x48. Cache @ 4400. RAM @ 2200. vRAM @ 1466.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Anyone here playing Shadow of Mordor ?
> 
> I noticed that I get frequent stuttering with the recent update/patch
> 
> When the game was just launched, it ran fine on my Pentium G3258 + GTX 750 Ti. Now, it's annoying to play due to the frequent stuttering
> 
> I tried to use Low preset and Medium preset for the image quality but there is still frequent stuttering
> 
> Though, the game's built-in benchmark runs fine.


Hmm that's weird, I played it the other day and I didn't have any problems.

What OS are you using btw? I'm running Windows 8.1.


----------



## abctoz

I tried Shadow of Mordor for a few hours on release and it ran fine very playable, but after playing farcry 3 all these assasins creed style games seem really boring to me.

I played Pillars of Eternity for a few hours and its very polished game, very impressed by it, if you liked the Bioware rpgs definitely check this out.


----------



## Wirerat

So anyone with a g3258 4.2ghz or above able to run dying light in multiplayer?

I have not tested it on mine and I have a freind that wants a budget build just run that game.


----------



## Xaltar

From what I remember reading on Dying Light it seems to be poorly optimized for anything less than an i3 but patches may have addressed the issue. Console ports inherently seem to run poorly on the G3258 and other pure dual core systems.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> From what I remember reading on Dying Light it seems to be poorly optimized for anything less than an i3 but patches may have addressed the issue. Console ports inherently seem to run poorly on the G3258 and other pure dual core systems.


I wouldn't say its poorly optimized as its more just a very demanding game.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> So anyone with a g3258 4.2ghz or above able to run dying light in multiplayer?
> 
> I have not tested it on mine and I have a freind that wants a budget build just run that game.


My friend is running it fine with his g3258 and gtx 660. Occasional crashes but that is prob unrelated to the processor.


----------



## dlee7283

my Pentium K has been running great at 4.2 since day one. I was insanely happy to get it and a z97 mobo for 100 bucks via Microcenter last June.

I have enjoyed this overclocking gem but with i5/i7 k prices not going down very much since almost a year ago and Broadwell looking bleak I am probably going to give up on this chip after watching the following video...






Linus is technically right so I am just going to find a cheap locked Haswell i5 around the 150-160 mark on ebay. I wish this chip had HT as I really don't want to get rid of it but maybe its meant for a retirement in someone's HTPC.

Also with programmers now using Core "3" in games such as Far Cry 4 I guess the G3258 might be slowly losing its value.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> My friend is running it fine with his g3258 and gtx 660. Occasional crashes but that is prob unrelated to the processor.


thanks.


----------



## TPCbench

Here is my game play video of Metro: Last Light

Intel Pentium G3258 @ 4.2 GHz + Gigabyte GTX 970 mini-ITX


----------



## Karossua

Just for fun......

My score http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4105066

Gigabyte G1 Sniper B5 (nice board)
Crucial 777 MHZ CL7 8GB
PNY GTX 970 stock XLR8
Sandisk SSD 256GB
Cooler Master 1000 Watts Silent Pro M?
NZXT H440 White
Corsair H100


----------



## headcase9

Hey guys, Got my G3258 a couple weeks ago and I've been playing around with the OC a bit. Are there any tricks people use to try and get higher multipliers with lower voltage? I can't get even close to what it seems like some people get with the chip.

multiplier of 40 was stable at 1.13v
42 was stable at 1.23v
43 was stable at 1.3v
44 was semi-stable at 1.35, but I only ran Prime for half an hour. 99% sure it is not really a stable OC

I really don't want to give it much more voltage than that. I understand that I need to factor in the luck of the draw with my chip, but 45 at 1.35 seems to be fairly normal from what I've seen other people post.

I was trying with uncore still at stock 32, RAM at 1333 with 9-9-9-24 timings. My mobo is an asrock H97M, 8gb gskill ram, no graphics card yet. Tips and pointers appreciated!


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcase9*
> 
> Hey guys, Got my G3258 a couple weeks ago and I've been playing around with the OC a bit. Are there any tricks people use to try and get higher multipliers with lower voltage? I can't get even close to what it seems like some people get with the chip.
> 
> multiplier of 40 was stable at 1.13v
> 42 was stable at 1.23v
> 43 was stable at 1.3v
> 44 was semi-stable at 1.35, but I only ran Prime for half an hour. 99% sure it is not really a stable OC
> 
> I really don't want to give it much more voltage than that. I understand that I need to factor in the luck of the draw with my chip, but 45 at 1.35 seems to be fairly normal from what I've seen other people post.
> 
> I was trying with uncore still at stock 32, RAM at 1333 with 9-9-9-24 timings. My mobo is an asrock H97M, 8gb gskill ram, no graphics card yet. Tips and pointers appreciated!


No its all about being lucky. You seem to have lost the silicon lottery. I get 4.5GHz at 1.31 or 1.32v.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Anyone here playing Shadow of Mordor ?
> 
> I noticed that I get frequent stuttering with the recent update/patch
> 
> When the game was just launched, it ran fine on my Pentium G3258 + GTX 750 Ti. Now, it's annoying to play due to the frequent stuttering
> 
> I tried to use Low preset and Medium preset for the image quality but there is still frequent stuttering
> 
> Though, the game's built-in benchmark runs fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Hmm that's weird, I played it the other day and I didn't have any problems.
> 
> What OS are you using btw? I'm running Windows 8.1.


I now have a GTX 970

There is still frequent and severe stuttering. GPU usage plummeting below 50%

Windows 7 64-bit


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcase9*
> 
> Hey guys, Got my G3258 a couple weeks ago and I've been playing around with the OC a bit. Are there any tricks people use to try and get higher multipliers with lower voltage? I can't get even close to what it seems like some people get with the chip.
> 
> multiplier of 40 was stable at 1.13v
> 42 was stable at 1.23v
> 43 was stable at 1.3v
> 44 was semi-stable at 1.35, but I only ran Prime for half an hour. 99% sure it is not really a stable OC
> 
> I really don't want to give it much more voltage than that. I understand that I need to factor in the luck of the draw with my chip, but 45 at 1.35 seems to be fairly normal from what I've seen other people post.
> 
> I was trying with uncore still at stock 32, RAM at 1333 with 9-9-9-24 timings. My mobo is an asrock H97M, 8gb gskill ram, no graphics card yet. Tips and pointers appreciated!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> No its all about being lucky. You seem to have lost the silicon lottery. I get 4.5GHz at 1.31 or 1.32v.


Don't use Prime95 for stability testing

Use x264 Stability Test
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

By the way, I think you can use 1.28 Vcore for 4.3 GHz and 1.33 Vcore for 4.4 GHz


----------



## Quantum Reality

Also, anyone with a GTX 970 should be aware of performance issues:

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2875740/nvidia-explains-geforce-gtx-970s-memory-performance-issues-admits-error-in-specs.html


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcase9*
> 
> Hey guys, Got my G3258 a couple weeks ago and I've been playing around with the OC a bit. Are there any tricks people use to try and get higher multipliers with lower voltage? I can't get even close to what it seems like some people get with the chip.
> 
> multiplier of 40 was stable at 1.13v
> 42 was stable at 1.23v
> 43 was stable at 1.3v
> 44 was semi-stable at 1.35, but I only ran Prime for half an hour. 99% sure it is not really a stable OC
> 
> I really don't want to give it much more voltage than that. I understand that I need to factor in the luck of the draw with my chip, but 45 at 1.35 seems to be fairly normal from what I've seen other people post.
> 
> I was trying with uncore still at stock 32, RAM at 1333 with 9-9-9-24 timings. My mobo is an asrock H97M, 8gb gskill ram, no graphics card yet. Tips and pointers appreciated!


You are still luckier than some, I need 1.42v to get 4.4ghz stable and 4.5 takes 1.48v on my CPU. 4.6 and higher are a total no go for me. I keep mine clocked to 4.2 with 1.24v for daily use.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> I now have a GTX 970
> 
> There is still frequent and severe stuttering. GPU usage plummeting below 50%
> 
> Windows 7 64-bit


Some games ran a little worse for me on Windows 7, but I'm not sure if I had a corrupted Windows 7 installation at the time.

This is how it runs for me on Windows 8.1.






The minimum frame-rate I've experienced is 40-45fps when there's alot going on, like loads of enemies on screen.


----------



## headcase9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Don't use Prime95 for stability testing
> 
> Use x264 Stability Test
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics
> 
> By the way, I think you can use 1.28 Vcore for 4.3 GHz and 1.33 Vcore for 4.4 GHz


What do you mean that you think I can get those clocks at those voltages? I'm just curious what you are basing that on. And I have heard that x264 is good, is that just because it is a realistic CPU load?


----------



## tp4tissue

Why would anyone want to run dying light.. That game sux0rz..


----------



## tp4tissue

Also.. Guys.. I thought people knew this.. but Putting the computer into the "high performance" mode in Windows 7 in power settings makes a difference on the G3258.. The reason is.. power save throttling.. It is very aggressive on the "balanced" setting.. but when you switch over to high-performance.. The cpu and sub-systems, bus, etc will stay at the higher clock rate..

This makes a difference for the stuttering, because the computer cannot predict what is going to happen in the next scene in a game.. So if it aggressively throttles the cpu for a split second when everything is calm, and then the next second something computationally expensive happens.. "boom stutter"..


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Also.. Guys.. I thought people knew this.. but Putting the computer into the "high performance" mode in Windows 7 in power settings makes a difference on the G3258.. The reason is.. power save throttling.. It is very aggressive on the "balanced" setting.. but when you switch over to high-performance.. The cpu and sub-systems, bus, etc will stay at the higher clock rate..
> 
> This makes a difference for the stuttering, because the computer cannot predict what is going to happen in the next scene in a game.. So if it aggressively throttles the cpu for a split second when everything is calm, and then the next second something computationally expensive happens.. "boom stutter"..


I heard about this and tested it for myself and came to find it did not effect my game play in any way, my min/max/avg frame rates stayed about the same. I don't really see stutter in games im playing either though, although I can say high performance mode will get you a little higher score on benches but nothing jaw dropping...

I'm curious why you seem to dog every game that people mention, what do you play if everything sucks?


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcase9*
> 
> What do you mean that you think I can get those clocks at those voltages? I'm just curious what you are basing that on. And I have heard that x264 is good, is that just because it is a realistic CPU load?


G3258 has no AVX instructions so IBT will come up with a lot of false stable results. While I could make 10 passes on standard of IBT @ 4.7 1.30v stable, x264 would crash it in the first 5 mins...


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *headcase9*
> 
> What do you mean that you think I can get those clocks at those voltages? I'm just curious what you are basing that on. And I have heard that x264 is good, is that just because it is a realistic CPU load?
> 
> 
> 
> G3258 has no AVX instructions so IBT will come up with a lot of false stable results. While I could make 10 passes on standard of IBT @ 4.7 1.30v stable, x264 would crash it in the first 5 mins...
Click to expand...

This is exactly what happened to me. x264 was the one test that really "made or broke" my system, and required some final voltage tweaks to get it to be acceptably stable.


----------



## TPCbench

Anyone here encountered *DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_REMOVED* ?

I encounter it randomly only when running Monster Hunter Online benchmark. The program will stop and it exits to the desktop. No BSOD or freezing, the PC is still responding. The problem does not occur in games.

I think it only started when I updated the driver from 347.52 to 347.88. I hope it's a driver-related problem and not hardware-related. My Gigabyte GTX 970 mini-ITX is just a week old

Will try 350.05 hotfix driver later


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Anyone here encountered *DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_REMOVED* ?
> 
> I encounter it randomly only when running Monster Hunter Online benchmark. The program will stop and it exits to the desktop. No BSOD or freezing, the PC is still responding. The problem does not occur in games.
> 
> I think it only started when I updated the driver from 347.52 to 347.88. I hope it's a driver-related problem and not hardware-related. My Gigabyte GTX 970 mini-ITX is just a week old
> 
> Will try 350.05 hotfix driver later


you can get this when a program tries to maintain focus and control while benching and something like a popup or some small form of notification interrupts that focus. 3dmark can do this sometimes with this error. or else the card is unstable and its oc needs to be brought down.


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Anyone here encountered *DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_REMOVED* ?
> 
> I encounter it randomly only when running Monster Hunter Online benchmark. The program will stop and it exits to the desktop. No BSOD or freezing, the PC is still responding. The problem does not occur in games.
> 
> I think it only started when I updated the driver from 347.52 to 347.88. I hope it's a driver-related problem and not hardware-related. My Gigabyte GTX 970 mini-ITX is just a week old
> 
> Will try 350.05 hotfix driver later


The driver caused driver recovered errors for me in some games too. While I have been having them with previous drivers too in some games my card was stable in all the testing I have did on it. I do not get the error in more current games only in older ones and in the case of WoW the error was resolved by switching to dx9 rather than dx11. The only other times I have had driver recovered errors it has been resolved by setting the power profile in Nvidia control panel to "performance" for that particular title rather than the default "Adaptive" mode. The latest driver however began causing them in games that previously worked fine. I will be installing the hotfix drivers later to see if the problem persists. Basically all the problems I had on previous drivers were resolvable and specific to certain titles where the new driver added more titles to that list yet in this instance they were not correctable no matter what I did, including downclocking my Gigabyte GTX960 G1 gaming. Its definitely a driver problem, at least in my case.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Anyone here encountered *DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_REMOVED* ?
> 
> I encounter it randomly only when running Monster Hunter Online benchmark. The program will stop and it exits to the desktop. No BSOD or freezing, the PC is still responding. The problem does not occur in games.
> 
> I think it only started when I updated the driver from 347.52 to 347.88. I hope it's a driver-related problem and not hardware-related. My Gigabyte GTX 970 mini-ITX is just a week old
> 
> Will try 350.05 hotfix driver later


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you can get this when a program tries to maintain focus and control while benching and something like a popup or some small form of notification interrupts that focus. 3dmark can do this sometimes with this error. or else the card is unstable and its oc needs to be brought down.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> The driver caused driver recovered errors for me in some games too. While I have been having them with previous drivers too in some games my card was stable in all the testing I have did on it. I do not get the error in more current games only in older ones and in the case of WoW the error was resolved by switching to dx9 rather than dx11. The only other times I have had driver recovered errors it has been resolved by setting the power profile in Nvidia control panel to "performance" for that particular title rather than the default "Adaptive" mode. The latest driver however began causing them in games that previously worked fine. I will be installing the hotfix drivers later to see if the problem persists. Basically all the problems I had on previous drivers were resolvable and specific to certain titles where the new driver added more titles to that list yet in this instance they were not correctable no matter what I did, including downclocking my Gigabyte GTX960 G1 gaming. Its definitely a driver problem, at least in my case.


Thanks for the input

My GTX 970 is factory-overclocked but it's only a very small OC. I don't overclock my graphics card

NVIDIA reference: 1,050 MHz
Gigabyte OC: 1,076 MHz

It's just a 2.48% overclock over the NVIDIA reference

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5252#sp


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> I heard about this and tested it for myself and came to find it did not effect my game play in any way, my min/max/avg frame rates stayed about the same. I don't really see stutter in games im playing either though, although I can say high performance mode will get you a little higher score on benches but nothing jaw dropping...
> 
> I'm curious why you seem to dog every game that people mention, what do you play if everything sucks?


There are 6 games that are good in this world.. Hearthstone.. Dota 2.. CS-GO.. Starcraft 1, Starcraft 2, Warcraft 3.. They are the only games that matter..


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> There are 6 games that are good in this world.. Hearthstone.. Dota 2.. CS-GO.. Starcraft 1, Starcraft 2, Warcraft 3.. They are the only games that matter..


Within saying that, your opinion has become invalid.


----------



## Xaltar

ROFL. Sadly my list isn't much longer. PC games gave become lackluster at best of late with only a few niche games catching my interest here and there like the Wolf Among Us series. Here's hoping the upcurve of indie games will start to produce some gems in the near future


----------



## sc945

So I found a video of a guy running DA:I on a G3258 quite well.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sc945*
> 
> So I found a video of a guy running DA:I on a G3258 quite well.


Cool! When was the video recorded? (At work, cant check youtube myself)


----------



## sc945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Cool! When was the video recorded? (At work, cant check youtube myself)


Posted April 2nd.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> ROFL. Sadly my list isn't much longer. PC games gave become lackluster at best of late with only a few niche games catching my interest here and there like the Wolf Among Us series. Here's hoping the upcurve of indie games will start to produce some gems in the near future


Well there is multi-platform games, which most of the PS4 and Xbox One games come to PC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sc945*
> 
> So I found a video of a guy running DA:I on a G3258 quite well.


I saw this yesterday and kinda forgot to post it aha, thanks for posting it!
Dragon Age: Inquisition seems to be running alot better than before!


----------



## isspkmn

What are the best cheap motherboards to overclock this thing well?


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *isspkmn*
> 
> What are the best cheap motherboards to overclock this thing well?


I got myself the Asus H81I-Plus the other week. Hopefully it won't give me any hassle. It'll be For a tiny ITX build. Only €75 off amazon. Shteal!




Edit: You should check this thread out as well, because the non-Z boards are almost
always cheaper than the ones with the Z87 & Z97 chispet.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1500423/non-z97-z87-boards-than-can-overclock-the-pentium-k-g3258/0_50


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> ROFL. Sadly my list isn't much longer. PC games gave become lackluster at best of late with only a few niche games catching my interest here and there like the Wolf Among Us series. Here's hoping the upcurve of indie games will start to produce some gems in the near future


Exactly.. All the kiddies come in asking if it'll run "this game" or "that game".. they don't ask.. well, WHY DO THAT... WHY... NO ONE PLAYS crysis.. it's a bad game.. just like DA:I..


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> I got myself the Asus H81I-Plus the other week. Hopefully it won't give me any hassle. It'll be For a tiny ITX build. Only €75 off amazon. Shteal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: You should check this thread out as well, because the non-Z boards are almost
> always cheaper than the ones with the Z87 & Z97 chispet.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1500423/non-z97-z87-boards-than-can-overclock-the-pentium-k-g3258/0_50


You see how this board doesn't have any heatsinks for the PWM circuit.. Be very careful to keep the case open while you're doing the OC and benchtesting.. Make sure to keep that area cooled and well vented..

Fully overclocked g3258 can pull near 100 watts.. that is an upper threshold on these boards.

It may even be a good idea to cut the psu fan cable and hook up that fan to the Motherboard control, so that the mobo will vary it based on cpu temperature..

Because pwm temperature is directly correlated to CPU temperature, and there's nothing else in the area cooling your pwms..


----------



## Lantian

Well from what i have seen, there is a big chance the board has been limited to 1.2v/1.8v vcore and vccsa so your overclocking will be limited as well as the ram speeds, have to say i got myself a z87x-ud5 for 60e with a year warranty from outlet, if you look in the right places mobos are super cheap
Also tp4tissue, I think you meant to say PPM's since that is the only other name vrm's are known by, PWM is Pulse Width Modulation


----------



## mycnam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> Well from what i have seen, there is a big chance the board has been limited to 1.2v/1.8v vcore and vccsa so your overclocking will be limited as well as the ram speeds, have to say i got myself a z87x-ud5 for 60e with a year warranty from outlet, if you look in the right places mobos are super cheap
> Also tp4tissue, I think you meant to say PPM's since that is the only other name vrm's are known by, PWM is Pulse Width Modulation


I could do my G3258 on ASUS H81I-PLUS with 1.24V/4.4GHz, need to use manual voltage, adaptive does not work for OC.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mycnam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> Well from what i have seen, there is a big chance the board has been limited to 1.2v/1.8v vcore and vccsa so your overclocking will be limited as well as the ram speeds, have to say i got myself a z87x-ud5 for 60e with a year warranty from outlet, if you look in the right places mobos are super cheap
> Also tp4tissue, I think you meant to say PPM's since that is the only other name vrm's are known by, PWM is Pulse Width Modulation
> 
> 
> 
> I could do my G3258 on ASUS H81I-PLUS with 1.24V/4.4GHz, need to use manual voltage, adaptive does not work for OC.
Click to expand...

dont use a H- series board as you wont get the most out of your cpu. http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/motherboard/#xcx=0&s=24&c=89,99&sort=a8&page=1


----------



## mycnam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> dont use a H- series board as you wont get the most out of your cpu. http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/motherboard/#xcx=0&s=24&c=89,99&sort=a8&page=1


Hi, I am just confirming that H81I-PLUS is capable of doing 1.2V+ VCore. I got this board on sale for $60, and the G3258 free with another motherboard bundle, so this is just a dirt cheap combo for overclocking.

I don't expect too much from them. If I enable adaptive voltage, the CPU will never boost past the stock frequency. There are lumitation


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mycnam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> dont use a H- series board as you wont get the most out of your cpu. http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/motherboard/#xcx=0&s=24&c=89,99&sort=a8&page=1
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I am just confirming that H81I-PLUS is capable of doing 1.2V+ VCore. I got this board on sale for $60, and the G3258 free with another motherboard bundle, so this is just a dirt cheap combo for overclocking.
> 
> I don't expect too much from them. If I enable adaptive voltage, the CPU will never boost past the stock frequency. There are lumitation
Click to expand...

there are many z series boards around $60 but if you aren't planning on going all out then i suppose its fine.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *isspkmn*
> 
> What are the best cheap motherboards to overclock this thing well?


I'm now running at 4.8GHz on my MSI B85i, 1.365V Vcore and 1.9VCCin. Presume at least some of the bigger MSI B85 boards would perform similarly. Think I have hit the limit on the VCCin but not like I feel the need to go any higher anyway.


----------



## mycnam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> there are many z series boards around $60 but if you aren't planning on going all out then i suppose its fine.


Yup, Z87 is cheap now but the cheapest ITX board I can find now is at least $100 after rebate.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mycnam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> there are many z series boards around $60 but if you aren't planning on going all out then i suppose its fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Z87 is cheap now but the cheapest ITX board I can find now is at least $100 after rebate.
Click to expand...

http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/motherboard/#c=89,99&xcx=0&sort=a8&page=1 your right. though does it have to be itx? some nice stuff there. especially those z97 itx boards.


----------



## TPCbench

Guys, what driver version for GTX 970 are you using ?

Thanks


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Guys, what driver version for GTX 970 are you using ?
> 
> Thanks


I'm using 347.52 and Geforce Experience 2.1.4.0.

In the newer Geforce Experience versions, LED Visualizer doesn't work properly for me.


----------



## Xaltar

347.52 caused some driver recovered errors for me in some games but was mostly stable on my gtx 960 and it allowed some nice OC results on my card. The latest revision caused havoc with my card including more persistent driver errors as well as frequent crashing in some games. I am currently using the 350.05 hotfix driver and it has completely resolved all my "driver recovered" and crash issues however I can't maintain the same OC on my card as I did with the 347.52 drivers and I have taken a small performance hit even at stock clocks. I suspect its purely due to the beta nature of the hotfix but its worth the tradeoff in my case seeing as I am getting consistent 60+ FPS in the games I play anyway even with the performance hit. The fact is, the 900 series drivers have not matured yet and a number of people on different systems have been having problems with them, driver recovered errors, DX device removed errors as well as artifacting and flickering issues in some extreme cases.

Hopefully the next driver release will keep the fixed from the hotfix driver and address the performance and overclocking issues I am having, my firestrike score went from 6743 down to 6130 with the hit my overclock took as well as dropping fps by about 5 - 10 in some games when running at stock. As I said though the stability is worth the tradeoff seeing as I am using a 60hz 1080p display anyway.


----------



## TopicClocker

I've added sooo much stuff to this thread it's gotten pretty massive and a little messy due to the size of the OP, I'll try to work on making it a little easier to read.

I've added a new Battlefield 3 video, Assetto Corsa video, and a Natural Selection 2 video, I also plan on adding Grand Theft Auto 5 when that unlocks on Steam!

These are some of the last videos I'll do with this processor before switching to either an i5 or an i7, I really can't believe I've had this processor for 8+ months already, it really has served me well, it didn't run everything I wanted it to, but it ran most games and is excellent for emulators like Dolphin and PCSX2, but that doesn't mean I'l stop with these kind of videos, If I can disable the cores and threads on my next processor I'll try and emulate the G3258 and produce more gameplay and performance videos(it may not be totally accurate due to this so I'll have to see how it performs).

I'm probably going to use this CPU in a HTPC or something.

I've also added EuroGamer's "Digital Foundry 2015 budget gaming PC guide" to the OP, they cover both the G3258 at 4.2GHz and the i3 4150 with a GTX 750 Ti and compare both processors against the PlayStation 4!

Thanks everyone for posting in this thread!


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I've added sooo much stuff to this thread it's gotten pretty massive and a little messy due to the size of the OP, I'll try to work on making it a little easier to read.
> 
> I've added a new Battlefield 3 video, Assetto Corsa video, and a Natural Selection 2 video, I also plan on adding Grand Theft Auto 5 when that unlocks on Steam!
> 
> These are some of the last videos I'll do with this processor before switching to either an i5 or an i7, I really can't believe I've had this processor for 8+ months already, it really has served me well, it didn't run everything I wanted it to, but it ran most games and is excellent for emulators like Dolphin and PCSX2, but that doesn't mean I'l stop with these kind of videos, If I can disable the cores and threads on my next processor I'll try and emulate the G3258 and produce more gameplay and performance videos(it may not be totally accurate due to this so I'll have to see how it performs).
> 
> I'm probably going to use this CPU in a HTPC or something.
> 
> I've also added EuroGamer's "Digital Foundry 2015 budget gaming PC guide" to the OP, they cover both the G3258 at 4.2GHz and the i3 4150 with a GTX 750 Ti and compare both processors against the PlayStation 4!
> 
> Thanks everyone for posting in this thread!


Thanks for all the videos and the hard work!


----------



## error-id10t

Yup thanks for the thread, however if you are cleaning the OP up just slightly may I suggest you mention the clocks you're using straight away. I think you're running the chip @ 4.4giggles? If possible also add Cache and RAM speed (don't care about volts etc personally).


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostrider5666*
> 
> I'm definitely picking up the $99 bundle at Micro Center.


Anyone remember which board was offered with the Microcenter bundle for $99?

Newegg has a $89 MIR bundle running right now: Sold out


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Anyone remember which board was offered with the Microcenter bundle for $99?
> 
> Newegg has a $89 MIR bundle running right now: Sold out


The microcenter bundle is On Going.. it's never been taken off..


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Thanks for all the videos and the hard work!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yup thanks for the thread, however if you are cleaning the OP up just slightly may I suggest you mention the clocks you're using straight away. I think you're running the chip @ 4.4giggles? If possible also add Cache and RAM speed (don't care about volts etc personally).


Yeah sure, and thanks everyone!


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> The microcenter bundle is On Going.. it's never been taken off..


I can't seem to find that bundle on their site. Link please?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> The microcenter bundle is On Going.. it's never been taken off..
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find that bundle on their site. Link please?
Click to expand...

The closest I can find online is this:

http://www.microcenter.com/product/434176/Core_i7-4790K_40GHz_LGA_1150_Boxed_Processor

http://www.microcenter.com/product/417389/Z87_Extreme4_Socket_LGA_1150_Z87_ATX_Intel_Motherboard_-_Refurbished

(Z87 will work with the Devil's Canyon CPUs with a BIOS flash, so if you're not sure, you may want to have some cheapo Pentium Dual Core (e.g. a G3220) kicking around you can put in to do the flash before you rock and roll with your 4790K)


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> I now have a GTX 970
> 
> There is still frequent and severe stuttering. GPU usage plummeting below 50%
> 
> Windows 7 64-bit


Shadow of Mordor ran fine when I upgraded to Core i7 4790K


----------



## Themisseble

Pentium G3258 is overrated (hypeed or however you want to hear)
Best combo is Athlon x4 860K with 2133/2400 MHz (which cost only about 10-15$ more). Most of people want to show the power of a dual core... and putting INTEL CPUs before AMD. They will tell you that FX 8320 is lower than pentium g3258.

I really dont want to be smart guys buy Athlon x4 860 (steamroller) is really good. I dont get why AMD didnt put 6 core steamroller with L3 to FM2+.

http://postimg.org/image/y3bd0e43t/

http://www.overclock.net/t/1493307/relative-access-to-execution-throughput-comparison-chart


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mycnam*
> 
> I could do my G3258 on ASUS H81I-PLUS with 1.24V/4.4GHz, need to use manual voltage, adaptive does not work for OC.


Sounds good enough to me









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> there are many z series boards around $60 but if you aren't planning on going all out then i suppose its fine.


Prices over here are slightly different than in the US and the average
Z series board works out around €120-130, which isn't exactly cheap.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/motherboard/#c=89,99&xcx=0&sort=a8&page=1 your right.
> though does it have to be itx? some nice stuff there. especially those z97 itx boards.


My intention personally is to build a PC that is as small and as cheap as possible,
but still with some bells and whistles. I will most likely sell it off and then for the next
one I'll consider a Z board. The MSI Z87I-Gaming AC would actually work really well
but that one is still out of the question for now cause it's around €115.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Pentium G3258 is overrated (hypeed or however you want to hear)
> Best combo is Athlon x4 860K with 2133/2400 MHz (which cost only about 10-15$ more). Most of people want to show the power of a dual core... and putting INTEL CPUs before AMD. They will tell you that FX 8320 is lower than pentium g3258.
> 
> I really dont want to be smart guys buy Athlon x4 860 (steamroller) is really good. I dont get why AMD didnt put 6 core steamroller with L3 to FM2+.
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/y3bd0e43t/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1493307/relative-access-to-execution-throughput-comparison-chart


AMD quad cores do pack a punch, my Phenom II X4 still does too and I loved that chip and still do.
I think the main reason for getting the G3258 is purely because of the upgrade paths, the single-threaded performance, and a newer platform, otherwise people would just go straight AMD FX 4300 and upwards, with the G3258 you can upgrade to an i3, i5 or an i7, although if you wanted an i3 it would probably be best to just get that first.

AM3+ has been around for quite awhile now and isn't totally new when compared to Z87 or Z97 and their similar chipset.

The G3258 is excellent for emulators because of it's single-threaded performance, so it's a totally attractive option for that, especially if that's what one would be mostly doing with a certain build.

However for the G3258 you pretty much have to overclock it for it to be good for gaming, and if you want to play the latest games you'll be upgrading alot sooner than someone with an AMD Quad core or higher.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mycnam*
> 
> I could do my G3258 on ASUS H81I-PLUS with 1.24V/4.4GHz, need to use manual voltage, adaptive does not work for OC.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good enough to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> there are many z series boards around $60 but if you aren't planning on going all out then i suppose its fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prices over here are slightly different than in the US and the average
> Z series board works out around €120-130, which isn't exactly cheap.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/motherboard/#c=89,99&xcx=0&sort=a8&page=1 your right.
> though does it have to be itx? some nice stuff there. especially those z97 itx boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My intention personally is to build a PC that is as small and as cheap as possible,
> but still with some bells and whistles. I will most likely sell it off and then for the next
> one I'll consider a Z board. The MSI Z87I-Gaming AC would actually work really well
> but that one is still out of the question for now cause it's around €115.
Click to expand...

crap thats like $135-$189 talk about overpriced. might as well go high then.


----------



## c64ocuk

I'm using one until I see a good priced second hand 4690k or 4790k.

I've found a cliff wall in voltage at 4.5 ghz it will do with extensive IBT, Prime, real bench, heaven 4.0 tests @ 4.5GHZ 1.278 volts turbo/extreme LLC
For 4.6GHZ and above clocks stability is found at 1.35 volts and above.

Then swapped to adaptive that goes to 1.283 all power saving states on Turbo off.

Gigabyte Z97P-D3

Kingston hyper x genesis 1600mhz DDR3 @1600 1.65 volts

Uncore at 33x

CPU Voltage input 2.00

All other voltages on auto including uncore voltage

Max temp 64c one core 59c other core under prime 95 latest version and IBT, really cool running but then only 2 cores chucking out heat am sure you can add 20c to that for quad

Cooler noctua NH D14 with 2x thermalright ty-140 fans at 500 rpm each
Case silverstone Raven RV03

My old i5 750 @ 4.0 ghz still stomps it tbh 57G/Flops sec on IBT the G3258 gives 31G/Flops sec at 4.5ghz

4690k/4790k @ 4.5GHZ + is where it's at. but even then thats only as good as a 2500/2600/2700 @ 4.8-5ghz right ? such small gains lately


----------



## TopicClocker

Grand Theft Auto V runs great on the G3258 with some slight adjustments, at first I had some trouble, I was going over 60fps at the start of the game and into the 80s and above and it was stuttering like crazy, I then put on vsync and it became alot smoother.

Then I got outside in the open world with Franklin and the same was happening, then I capped the frame-rate to 40fps with Rivatuner and it's running flawlessly, really weird that I was getting stuttering though.

I've played a bit of single player and GTA Online but there's still more for me to play and try out.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Pentium G3258 is overrated (hypeed or however you want to hear)
> Best combo is Athlon x4 860K with 2133/2400 MHz (which cost only about 10-15$ more). Most of people want to show the power of a dual core... and putting INTEL CPUs before AMD. They will tell you that FX 8320 is lower than pentium g3258.
> 
> I really dont want to be smart guys buy Athlon x4 860 (steamroller) is really good. I dont get why AMD didnt put 6 core steamroller with L3 to FM2+.
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/y3bd0e43t/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1493307/relative-access-to-execution-throughput-comparison-chart


LOL, you again.. bro, can't you get your troll fix on reddit or something? hahaha


----------



## TopicClocker

For me to get GTA 5 to run optimally on the G3258 I locked my frame-rate to 40FPS with Rivatuner, as for some reason when I was going above 40-45fps I was getting stutters.
I also set Grass Quality and Particle Quality to Normal.

Running GTA 5 in high priority can also help make it run a little smoother.


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Pentium G3258 is overrated (hypeed or however you want to hear)
> Best combo is Athlon x4 860K with 2133/2400 MHz (which cost only about 10-15$ more). Most of people want to show the power of a dual core... and putting INTEL CPUs before AMD. They will tell you that FX 8320 is lower than pentium g3258.
> 
> I really dont want to be smart guys buy Athlon x4 860 (steamroller) is really good. I dont get why AMD didnt put 6 core steamroller with L3 to FM2+.
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/y3bd0e43t/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1493307/relative-access-to-execution-throughput-comparison-chart


This is the g3258 OWNERS thread, we have all already purchased this cpu, many of us just to have some fun overclocking the [email protected] out of it. No one here is debating what is the best budget gaming CPU and even then, that is an entirely subjective matter depending on the type of games you play, what other roles your PC serves etc. The fact is, for many people the G3258 is by far the better choice over an AMD CPU due to a number of reasons:

1. Socket longevity, the G3258 can be upgraded to an i3, i5, i7 or Xeon at a later date and if you are on an H97 or Z97 chipset you will even be able to support Broadwell when it hits the shelves.
2. Blazing fast single core performance when overclocked, in some cases even up to 5ghz which is great for certain games and emulators as mentioned above
3. Overclocking a cheap CPU you don't have to cry over burning out, at this price point the G3258 is a fun little toy to play with.

Obviously if these are not concerns for you then AMD is your baby, more cores at decent price point as well as all the latest features on the newer FM2+ and AM3+ boards. It all comes down to application really and to lesser extent preference. I went with the g3258 because I plan to upgrade to an i5/i7 later on down the line because I do 3d work and some rendering where intel tends to shine. Gaming is largely secondary to me. Also, I couldn't resist the urge to get this thing and see how far I could push it







Best I managed was to post at 5ghz, sadly I could not boot past 4.6ghz


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Pentium G3258 is overrated (hypeed or however you want to hear)
> Best combo is Athlon x4 860K with 2133/2400 MHz (which cost only about 10-15$ more). Most of people want to show the power of a dual core... and putting INTEL CPUs before AMD. They will tell you that FX 8320 is lower than pentium g3258.
> 
> I really dont want to be smart guys buy Athlon x4 860 (steamroller) is really good. I dont get why AMD didnt put 6 core steamroller with L3 to FM2+.
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/y3bd0e43t/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1493307/relative-access-to-execution-throughput-comparison-chart


I like how the link ends up stating Intel is better.
I can't help but feel you honestly have no real world experience or knowledge of either of the cpu's that you mentioned. In short, the 8320 beats the 860k and the G3258 beats out both (3Dbenches). Lol, even my old Q6600 sitting over there performed just as well in 3Dmark at 3.6 as my 8350 did at 4.8. Needless to say that was the day I put my AMD mobo and cpu up for sale and used the G3258 as my cheap switch to Intel and me moving to an I5 with the release of Broadwell.
I hear people say to go AMD if your'e on a budget but I feel like thats such misleading information, you have little to no upgrade path and performance as for now will always be less than that Intel system you could have gotten if you would have put out that extra ~$50.
I'm not a fanboy and could honestly care less who made the parts in my rig, I just follow who has the performance...


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> I like how the link ends up stating Intel is better.
> I can't help but feel you honestly have no real world experience or knowledge of either of the cpu's that you mentioned. In short, the 8320 beats the 860k and the G3258 beats out both (3Dbenches). Lol, even my old Q6600 sitting over there performed just as well in 3Dmark at 3.6 as my 8350 did at 4.8. Needless to say that was the day I put my AMD mobo and cpu up for sale and used the G3258 as my cheap switch to Intel and me moving to an I5 with the release of Broadwell.
> I hear people say to go AMD if your'e on a budget but I feel like thats such misleading information, you have little to no upgrade path and performance as for now will always be less than that Intel system you could have gotten if you would have put out that extra ~$50.
> I'm not a fanboy and could honestly care less who made the parts in my rig, I just follow who has the performance...


Totally agree, my last system, in my sig, was all AMD and it was great, it did everything I needed/wanted it to do. Sadly this time out AMD had absolutely nothing for me to consider when upgrading. I say sadly because this is about the longest I have seen AMD go without some kind of gem CPU that competes with intel at least in a price to performance scenario. My Phenom II was a great buy and I could still slap a newer CPU into my 790x motherboard and get a performance boost even now. That was great but considering the socket is now ancient and there still isn't a new socket on the AMD lineup it speaks volumes about how stagnant AMD has become on the CPU front. I know many will claim the FMx sockets are new and possibly even consider AM1 as something new but the fact is, FMx sockets are APU sockets that are basically aimed at mainstream users wanting a little of everything not hardcore gamers or even professionals in various computing fields. I go where the value is, its that simple and AMD has absolutely nothing of interest to me as things stand. An 8 core FX CPU costs almost as much here as a low end gen 4 i5 and a 2nd or 3rd gen i5, when you can find them, can be had new for less in some cases.

The G3258, even a relative dud like mine which is stuck at about 4.2ghz, is incredible value and offers a decent upgrade path, all the latest features and decent gaming performance with the right GPU in most titles. The advent of games like far cry 4 and dragon age inquisition has got all the trolls out in force who all miss the point completely, these games are not proof that dual core gaming is dead, they merely prove how much optimization or lack thereof can hurt performance. If these games exhibited new tech and fancy bells and whistles that a dual core couldn't handle then it would be a death-knell for the lowly dual core but the fact is, other games employ exactly the same effects, texture resolution, post effects and visual quality (if not better in some cases) as these titles and play perfectly fine on the g3258, in most cases not even with an overclock. Game publishers and development studios want the dual core to die out purely because it will cut out the necessity to optimize their code for PC variants of their titles to utilize less cores than current gen consoles possess. EA and Ubisoft both tried to get away with this and it came back to bite them in the ass in a big way. DA-I has probably been pirated, dual core patched and hacked way more than it would have if they had simply optimized it better for dual core CPUs. I personally returned my copy for a refund seeing as I did not want to mess with injectors and other potentially harmful hackware to get a game I payed for to run. I think it will be some time before the dual core era truly dies out and I will be on an i5/i7 long before then.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> I like how the link ends up stating Intel is better.
> I can't help but feel you honestly have no real world experience or knowledge of either of the cpu's that you mentioned. In short, the 8320 beats the 860k and the G3258 beats out both (3Dbenches). Lol, even my old Q6600 sitting over there performed just as well in 3Dmark at 3.6 as my 8350 did at 4.8. Needless to say that was the day I put my AMD mobo and cpu up for sale and used the G3258 as my cheap switch to Intel and me moving to an I5 with the release of Broadwell.
> I hear people say to go AMD if your'e on a budget but I feel like thats such misleading information, you have little to no upgrade path and performance as for now will always be less than that Intel system you could have gotten if you would have put out that extra ~$50.
> I'm not a fanboy and could honestly care less who made the parts in my rig, I just follow who has the performance...


Did you check out difference between DX11 vs DX12 Drawcalls .. athlon x4 860K vs i5 4670K. i5 is getting 3x more draw calls in DX11 mode.. but in DX12 only 30-40% more.

Athlon x4 860K is better in BF4 MP ... Athlon x4 is much better for new games.

FX 6300 4.5Ghz will destroy pentium at 5.0Ghz or i3 in new games... I was testing BF4 myself on midrange gpu like R9 270X (medium settings no GPU bottleneck)
I7 3.8 GHz was getting 140 FPS
FX 6300 3.8GHz was getting 110 FPS (4.5GHz less CPU load and 125 FPS)
Fx 4300 4.5GHz was getting 105 FPS
i3 3.8GHz ivy bridge was getting 90 FPS
pentium ivy bridge 3.8GHz was getting 75 FPS

Yes like OP said AM3 is old, but FX 6300 is still P/P




here you can see that in even not so well optimized game FX 6300 OC-ed will beat i3 Haswel at 3.5GHz

PS: even FIFA 15 does not run well on dual cores. The main problem is that you need a lot of fixes for games to run smooth ...


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Did you check out difference between DX11 vs DX12 Drawcalls .. athlon x4 860K vs i5 4670K. i5 is getting 3x more draw calls in DX11 mode.. but in DX12 only 30-40% more.
> 
> Athlon x4 860K is better in BF4 MP ... Athlon x4 is much better for new games.
> 
> FX 6300 4.5Ghz will destroy pentium at 5.0Ghz or i3 in new games... I was testing BF4 myself on midrange gpu like R9 270X (medium settings no GPU bottleneck)
> I7 3.8 GHz was getting 140 FPS
> FX 6300 3.8GHz was getting 110 FPS (4.5GHz less CPU load and 125 FPS)
> Fx 4300 4.5GHz was getting 105 FPS
> i3 3.8GHz ivy bridge was getting 90 FPS
> pentium ivy bridge 3.8GHz was getting 75 FPS
> 
> Yes like OP said AM3 is old, but FX 6300 is still P/P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you can see that in even not so well optimized game FX 6300 OC-ed will beat i3 Haswel at 3.5GHz
> 
> PS: even FIFA 15 does not run well on dual cores. The main problem is that you need a lot of fixes for games to run smooth ...


Im currently as worried about DX12 about as much as it is currently effecting my game play... FX6300 will in no way beat a G3258 unless its a multithread bench or getting FC4 to load right out of the box... You seem to be isolating to just BF4, I personally don't play it. BF4 seems really slow going after some quality PS2 time...
I do hear great things about DX12 but I doubt that its going to magically make a weak CPU out perform a much stronger CPU.
Im not saying the pentium is an end all be all by any means.It has some draw backs (FC4 being all I have encountered) but the pros majorly outweigh the cons. Not to mention I can see how a 1155 IVY pentium could be discouraging compared to haswell PK, there is a huge difference with the OC...


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> Im currently as worried about DX12 about as much as it is currently effecting my game play... FX6300 will in no way beat a G3258 unless its a multithread bench or getting FC4 to load right out of the box... You seem to be isolating to just BF4, I personally don't play it. BF4 seems really slow going after some quality PS2 time...
> I do hear great things about DX12 but I doubt that its going to magically make a weak CPU out perform a much stronger CPU.
> Im not saying the pentium is an end all be all by any means.It has some draw backs (FC4 being all I have encountered) but the pros majorly outweigh the cons. Not to mention I can see how a 1155 IVY pentium could be discouraging compared to haswell PK, there is a huge difference with the OC...


Hmm. You dont see a point here.
FX 6300 is faster in well threaded games in Dx11. Dx11 is ST dependat, Dx12 is not. FX 6300 is much faster in MT.

Why do you think that pentium cannot run Watchdogs properly while FX 6300 can do that easily?


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Honestly, watchdogs performed awful between each setup I had AMD and Intel. I get that if its multithreaded, 6 weaker cores beats 2 stronger cores.
If more than a small handful of games actually utilized more cores as compared to the tons of single core dependent games that seem to be played more and attract more attention then AMD would be crushing it. However for myself that marginal gain for the rare few games isn't worth the loss in performance across my whole system.
I'm not hating on AMD and I really hope they release a game changer come 2016 but im not holding my breath. Until then I feel like their stronger cpus are on a dead socket while the socket with an upgrade path has rather weak cpus. From what I recall they stated they were finished with the AM3+ socket?


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Did you check out difference between DX11 vs DX12 Drawcalls .. athlon x4 860K vs i5 4670K. i5 is getting 3x more draw calls in DX11 mode.. but in DX12 only 30-40% more.
> 
> Athlon x4 860K is better in BF4 MP ... Athlon x4 is much better for new games.
> 
> FX 6300 4.5Ghz will destroy pentium at 5.0Ghz or i3 in new games... I was testing BF4 myself on midrange gpu like R9 270X (medium settings no GPU bottleneck)
> I7 3.8 GHz was getting 140 FPS
> FX 6300 3.8GHz was getting 110 FPS (4.5GHz less CPU load and 125 FPS)
> Fx 4300 4.5GHz was getting 105 FPS
> i3 3.8GHz ivy bridge was getting 90 FPS
> pentium ivy bridge 3.8GHz was getting 75 FPS
> 
> Yes like OP said AM3 is old, but FX 6300 is still P/P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you can see that in even not so well optimized game FX 6300 OC-ed will beat i3 Haswel at 3.5GHz
> 
> PS: even FIFA 15 does not run well on dual cores. The main problem is that you need a lot of fixes for games to run smooth ...


I think you're missing the point of the g3258, it excels in single threaded performance, and it matters in games like DOTA, CS:GO where max frame time matters, no serious competitive gamer will get an AMD system for this reason.

For new games sure more cores = more fps, but if you're looking for bang/buck the cost a second hand 2500k or 2600k is not far off a 6300, I recently got a 2500k+MB combo for ~$180AUD = 140USD and I would argue this beats the 6300. AMD has been milking AM3 for so long that it is hardly worth considering, lets just hope Zen brings something good to the table.


----------



## Tarnix

Welp, I've played GTAV since it's out and it's barely "playable".
I'm not sure of the exact cause, but my current setup is the following:
G3258 @ 4400 MHz
16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz
EVGA GTX 970 SC @ Stock
OS + GTAV drive: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB w/ 10% OP
2x1TB RAID 0 w/ IRST (No DSA, thanks Pentium)
Scratch drive: Samsung 840 120GB + 10% OP

Here's the problems:
1: The entire game locks up for a fraction of a second (aside audio) whenever something is being loaded. This can be world, UI notifications, etc.
2: In addition to the first problem, driving fast cars or flying airplanes (like in the benchmark run) is difficult as entire sections of the world will load too late or just disappear.

I talked to a friend and we think it might be caused by the fact that they GPU is using Cuda 7 and might not work with this version of the engine, combined with the fact that I am pretty much CPU bottlenecked (80+% load whenever the game is focused, with VSync. VSYNC OFF = 100% usage).

My other suspicion is that the RAID controller mode might be buggy with the Pentium G3258. I've noticed a drastic increase in CPU usage since I enabled it.

We shall know after I am done disbanding my raid and reinstalled windows in AHCI mode.

P.S. my FPS is 60 unless I am loading world data, in which case can sometimes drop as low as 33 FPS

EDIT: After trying the game on a SSD-cached HDD (Primocache) in AHCI mode, the problem still happens. I will continue testing with different graphic settings, mainly texture resolution.

EDIT2: Turns out that lowering the graphics settings helps a lot. Apparently some things still require CPU a lot and the pentium can't keep up. "normal" everything works. WIll continue testing later.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> I think you're missing the point of the g3258, it excels in single threaded performance, and it matters in games like DOTA, CS:GO where max frame time matters, no serious competitive gamer will get an AMD system for this reason.
> 
> For new games sure more cores = more fps, but if you're looking for bang/buck the cost a second hand 2500k or 2600k is not far off a 6300, I recently got a 2500k+MB combo for ~$180AUD = 140USD and I would argue this beats the 6300. AMD has been milking AM3 for so long that it is hardly worth considering, lets just hope Zen brings something good to the table.


Yep i5 2500K is very good choice, or much better choice than FX 6300.
CS:GO is not that ST game. Game will run better on FX than on pentium clock per clock. I have tested that.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Welp, I've played GTAV since it's out and it's barely "playable".
> I'm not sure of the exact cause, but my current setup is the following:
> G3258 @ 4400 MHz
> 16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz
> EVGA GTX 970 SC @ Stock
> OS + GTAV drive: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB w/ 10% OP
> 2x1TB RAID 0 w/ IRST (No DSA, thanks Pentium)
> Scratch drive: Samsung 840 120GB + 10% OP
> 
> Here's the problems:
> 1: The entire game locks up for a fraction of a second (aside audio) whenever something is being loaded. This can be world, UI notifications, etc.
> 2: In addition to the first problem, driving fast cars or flying airplanes (like in the benchmark run) is difficult as entire sections of the world will load too late or just disappear.
> 
> I talked to a friend and we think it might be caused by the fact that they GPU is using Cuda 7 and might not work with this version of the engine, combined with the fact that I am pretty much CPU bottlenecked (80+% load whenever the game is focused, with VSync. VSYNC OFF = 100% usage).
> 
> My other suspicion is that the RAID controller mode might be buggy with the Pentium G3258. I've noticed a drastic increase in CPU usage since I enabled it.
> 
> We shall know after I am done disbanding my raid and reinstalled windows in AHCI mode.
> 
> P.S. my FPS is 60 unless I am loading world data, in which case can sometimes drop as low as 33 FPS
> 
> EDIT: After trying the game on a SSD-cached HDD (Primocache) in AHCI mode, the problem still happens. I will continue testing with different graphic settings, mainly texture resolution.
> 
> EDIT2: Turns out that lowering the graphics settings helps a lot. Apparently some things still require CPU a lot and the pentium can't keep up. "normal" everything works. WIll continue testing later.


Check this out!


----------



## Themisseble

^^ Still some laggs check frametimes

normally 25ms;sometimes 40ms ; pikes up to 60ms,360ms.


----------



## Tarnix

yeah, after more testing: I get frame stutter as soon as I hit 45fps or so. if I use Precision X to limit framerate to 35-32 it's smooth as silk.


----------



## masatheboy

Tried anything to get gta V playable with g3258. Nothing helped, using AMD 280 and 2560x1440 resolution.

Areas were not loaded and it was pausing game for milliseconds once a minute. FPS 10-40

Setting video quality low helped a bit but not that much.

So I went to store and bought 4690K - surprise surprise, no more problems - stable 60fps.

Im saving g3258 for htcp but clearly two cores is too weak to handle new games - even if overclocked.


----------



## Themisseble

http://www.sweclockers.com/artikel/20336-snabbtest-grafik-och-processorprestanda-i-grand-theft-auto-v/5#pagehead

My friend is so happy that I recommend him to buy used FX 4300 + AM3+ for 95€... all the time he was talking that pentium is much better CPU even in MT. I just saw FX 4300 in a local store for 55€ tray. So cheap these days.

FX 6300/FX8320 is really way to go for budget... I really wont why AMD did not intruduce AThlon x6 steamroller with L3 cache on FM2+.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

4300? for gaming? your opinions just became invalid.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> 4300? for gaming? your opinions just became invalid.


lol.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Problem with 4300 was always price(like $10 cheaper than 6300). For that price with a board it is fine.


----------



## TopicClocker

I've got something to show everyone in here soon, I've found the perfect settings.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Problem with 4300 was always price(like $10 cheaper than 6300). For that price with a board it is fine.


yep but he got deal with AM3+ 970A UD3 for 95€(both CPU 40€ and MB 55€ - used). I mean I got him a deal. 95€ it is like 100$.
He wanted to go with pentium + Z97 for more than 170€ (for further upgrade). I told him upgrading is no use on INTEL socket soon 14nm will arrive new sockets.
So right know he is very happy with it.. OC-ed at 4.8GHz.

maybe some people see FX 4300 really weak but once YOU OC this cheap CPU to 5.0GHz is pretty good.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> yep but he got deal with AM3+ 970A UD3 for 95€(both CPU 40€ and MB 55€ - used). I mean I got him a deal. 95€ it is like 100$.
> He wanted to go with pentium + Z97 for more than 170€ (for further upgrade). I told him upgrading is no use on INTEL socket soon 14nm will arrive new sockets.
> So right know he is very happy with it.. OC-ed at 4.8GHz.
> 
> maybe some people see FX 4300 really weak but once YOU OC this cheap CPU to 5.0GHz is pretty good.


Man did you screw your buddy on the upgrade path there. Skylake isn't expected till "2017" and even then I doubt he could afford it, if considering to purchase the 4300 due to P/P. Leaving him two more years that he could have been using the much better performing haswell of broadwell cpu on a socket that still isn't dead yet. Unlike AM3+ and the weak 4300 you recommended him... Seriously, what does AMD pay you? Nobody would recommend that CPU for gaming, if anything a 955BE>FX4300. Not to mention the FX4300 doesn't OC very well when compared to the rest in the FX line up.

I've had the best you can get from AMD as of now and it wasn't worth the money that was spent on AMD components when I could have went Intel I5 at that same price. I sadly enough, took the word of someone like you and ended up disappointed with my AMD cpu that can "perform". Not to mention I had to run my A/C or open a window in the middle of winter due to the furnace that was my 8350 or the sum 270-300W it would eat up...


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> Man did you screw your buddy on the upgrade path there. Skylake isn't expected till "2017" and even then I doubt he could afford it, if considering to purchase the 4300 due to P/P. Leaving him two more years that he could have been using the much better performing haswell of broadwell cpu on a socket that still isn't dead yet. Unlike AM3+ and the weak 4300 you recommended him... Seriously, what does AMD pay you? Nobody would recommend that CPU for gaming, if anything a 955BE>FX4300. Not to mention the FX4300 doesn't OC very well when compared to the rest in the FX line up.
> 
> I've had the best you can get from AMD as of now and it wasn't worth the money that was spent on AMD components when I could have went Intel I5 at that same price. I sadly enough, took the word of someone like you and ended up disappointed with my AMD cpu that can "perform". Not to mention I had to run my A/C or open a window in the middle of winter due to the furnace that was my 8350 or the sum 270-300W it would eat up...


LoL Fx 4300 4.8GHz use around 170W (system + prime 95 .. which is less than ANY i5 at 4.5Ghz)... little more than stock.
Skylake will be here this year. Also AMD zen is coming next year..
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6396/the-vishera-review-amd-fx8350-fx8320-fx6300-and-fx4300-tested/8

he bought FX 4300 for 45€ .. you can get used i5 2500K for 140-150€... new i5 4440 for 180€ or i5 467/90K for 245€. Okay I get it it was a bad deal for him...


----------



## CescoAiel

I'm a AMD convert... I switched my Asrock/FX6300 combo for a Z87/G3258 (with the intention to get an i5 or i7 later, once there's some budget again), and it is só much stabler *and* snappier than the Fx6300 in most situations...

TBH I have not yet had a moment that I missed that furnace. My current (air)cooler hardly has to do anything to cool the processor, and my worklaptop seems 10x louder than my gamerig with that G3258 is...


----------



## Xaltar

Yeah these little guys are really snappy in single and dual threaded applications, especially when you clock them past 4ghz. I know I would be better off with more cores for my 3d and photoshop work but coming from a Phenom II 955 the G3258 feels so much quicker so long as I don't try to work on my huge PS files with too many layers active, then the 2 threads start to hurt a little. Fortunately most of my work at the moment is lighter so I am really feeling that single core performance









I am looking at getting a Xeon E3-1231 soon to replace this little guy, I think I will build it its own little box for media streaming and light gaming on the living room TV. Coupled with my old Radeon HD 5850 it should do fine @720p with most settings on high for the games I would play on it there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> LoL Fx 4300 4.8GHz use around 170W (system + prime 95 .. which is less than ANY i5 at 4.5Ghz)... little more than stock.
> Skylake will be here this year. Also AMD zen is coming next year..
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6396/the-vishera-review-amd-fx8350-fx8320-fx6300-and-fx4300-tested/8
> 
> he bought FX 4300 for 45€ .. you can get used i5 2500K for 140-150€... new i5 4440 for 180€ or i5 467/90K for 245€. Okay I get it it was a bad deal for him...


For a cheap upgrade intended as a stand in till something better comes along there is nothing wrong with that FX4300 for that price. My Phenom II 955BE still does everything I need it to and is roughly on par with the FX4300. While I get that Themisseble has been shamelessly promoting AMD in the G3258 owners thread I would not go so far as to say he made a bad recommendation to his friend, for that price I would have picked up the same system just to toy with so in the end its a functional PC that will get the job done till Skylake hits the shelves.

@Themisseble, dude, like I said in my last reply to you, this is an owners thread not an advertisement thread for the G3258. Coming here and telling people that already own this hardware that they made a mistake and should have bought X or Y instead is off topic. That is why you are getting so much hate. No one is denying the merits of AMD here for those thusly inclined. All the posts I have seen in reply to you have been subjective and on point yet you keep pushing the AMD cart. Let it go and enjoy the thread







These CPUs do the business and at their price point they really shine.


----------



## Themisseble

I should never even speak about it.... some people take it so seriously


----------



## Xaltar

It was just the wrong thread for it is all







I love me a good debate but when I want one I look for or start an appropriate thread. I came to this thread to compare my OC and gaming results to other people with the same CPU.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> It was just the wrong thread for it is all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love me a good debate but when I want one I look for or start an appropriate thread. I came to this thread to compare my OC and gaming results to other people with the same CPU.


at this stage the people in this thread already own the g3258.

So someone constantly pointing out its *already known* short commings does get annoying after like a year off it lol.

I built a g3258 r9 270 rig for fun and my brother uses it now as a gaming htpc. Its been great for him. He is a light gamer though. He plays mostly civilization games which run fine for him.

The g3258 aint perfect but intel priced it right.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> I should never even speak about it....


You should try that a bit more often.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masatheboy*
> 
> Tried anything to get gta V playable with g3258. Nothing helped, using AMD 280 and 2560x1440 resolution.
> 
> Areas were not loaded and it was pausing game for milliseconds once a minute. FPS 10-40
> 
> Setting video quality low helped a bit but not that much.
> 
> So I went to store and bought 4690K - surprise surprise, no more problems - stable 60fps.
> 
> Im saving g3258 for htcp but clearly two cores is too weak to handle new games - even if overclocked.


As previous posts mentionned, I had the same problem. What fixed it for me was to download EVGA Precision X and set a framerate target of 35.

EDIT: does EVGA Precision X even work with AMD gpus? O.O


----------



## TopicClocker

I got the game to run pretty well on close to the highest settings, at first I thought "Yup, this CPU can't handle this at all" when I first got to Los Santos.
There was an insane amount of stuttering and I was ready to give up on running the game on this CPU and get an i5 or an i7 for the week as I did plan to get one for this game.

However.

After a bit of tweaking settings I managed to run the game with everything at their highest settings in the "Graphics" section, apart from Population Density and Distance that were at 50%, and I had Extended Shadows Distance at it's highest in "Advanced Graphics"

I'm going to upload a video of this, and possibly of what I did, but here's what I did.

In the task manager there's GTA V, and GTA V Launcher.

I set GTA V's priority to high, and I ended GTA V Launcher, It would be better to set the priority of GTA V Launcher to low as ending it can cause the game to crash.

I also capped the frame-rate to 40fps with MSI Afterburner and Rivatuner!

GTA V Launcher puts an insane amount of load on the CPU, an insane amount of load, I think this is doing something in the background but running it on Low priority should be good enough for it to work fine I hope.

By me doing this I was able to run the game on the settings I said above with almost no stuttering, however "Self Radio" was causing some stuttering.

With the GTA V Launcher running I was unable to raise Grass Quality higher than "High", now I can run it on Ultra, I can also now run Particle Quality on "Very High" when before I could only run it on Normal.

Another thing that was affected by the GTA V Launcher's CPU load was texture quality, by lowering this to Normal the stuttering significantly reduced with the GTA V Launcher at it's Normal priority.

Now with the GTA V Launcher at low priority I am able to run the game with really high settings.

I'm going to see if I can upload a video of this soon.

This was a really simple and easy fix, that took me quite awhile to discover.
I think Rockstar could update/patch the game and remove these weird stuttering problems caused by the GTA V Launcher, and GTA V at it's normal priority.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I got the game to run pretty well on close to the highest settings, at first I thought "Yup, this CPU can't handle this at all" when I first got to Los Santos.
> There was an insane amount of stuttering and I was ready to give up on running the game on this CPU and get an i5 or an i7 for the week as I did plan to get one for this game.
> 
> However.
> 
> After a bit of tweaking settings I managed to run the game with everything at their highest settings in the "Graphics" section, apart from Population Density and Distance that were at 50%, and I had Extended Shadows Distance at it's highest in "Advanced Graphics"
> 
> I'm going to upload a video of this, and possibly of what I did, but here's what I did.
> 
> In the task manager there's GTA V, and GTA V Launcher.
> 
> I set GTA V's priority to high, and I ended GTA V Launcher, It would be better to set the priority of GTA V Launcher to low as ending it can cause the game to crash.
> 
> I also capped the frame-rate to 40fps with MSI Afterburner and Rivatuner!
> 
> GTA V Launcher puts an insane amount of load on the CPU, an insane amount of load, I think this is doing something in the background but running it on Low priority should be good enough for it to work fine I hope.
> 
> By me doing this I was able to run the game on the settings I said above with almost no stuttering, however "Self Radio" was causing some stuttering.
> 
> With the GTA V Launcher running I was unable to raise Grass Quality higher than "High", now I can run it on Ultra, I can also now run Particle Quality on "Very High" when before I could only run it on Normal.
> 
> Another thing that was affected by the GTA V Launcher's CPU load was texture quality, by lowering this to Normal the stuttering significantly reduced with the GTA V Launcher at it's Normal priority.
> 
> Now with the GTA V Launcher at low priority I am able to run the game with really high settings.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can upload a video of this soon.
> 
> This was a really simple and easy fix, that took me quite awhile to discover.
> I think Rockstar could update/patch the game and remove these weird stuttering problems caused by the GTA V Launcher, and GTA V at it's normal priority.


Wow, nice findings!









On my side of things: I am trying to get my GTX 660 SLI setup to work with this machine. I'm having troubles with my overclocked profile, but stock UEFI seems to stop the spontaneous driver suicide.
However GTA V Launcher wouldn't properly load the game a few times, then the game complained about "not enough ram" (2048MB on these cards) and eventually crashed the driver, which makes no sense since a GTX 570 can run the game just fine.
So I am re-downloading a release copy of GTA V from steam (it was a pre-order download, I suspected it might be buggy, having seen mentions of "buggy preorder" while looking at my SLI problem).
We'll see in a handful of hours how things goes. (halfway done)


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I got the game to run pretty well on close to the highest settings, at first I thought "Yup, this CPU can't handle this at all" when I first got to Los Santos.
> There was an insane amount of stuttering and I was ready to give up on running the game on this CPU and get an i5 or an i7 for the week as I did plan to get one for this game.
> 
> However.
> 
> After a bit of tweaking settings I managed to run the game with everything at their highest settings in the "Graphics" section, apart from Population Density and Distance that were at 50%, and I had Extended Shadows Distance at it's highest in "Advanced Graphics"
> 
> I'm going to upload a video of this, and possibly of what I did, but here's what I did.
> 
> In the task manager there's GTA V, and GTA V Launcher.
> 
> I set GTA V's priority to high, and I ended GTA V Launcher, It would be better to set the priority of GTA V Launcher to low as ending it can cause the game to crash.
> 
> I also capped the frame-rate to 40fps with MSI Afterburner and Rivatuner!
> 
> GTA V Launcher puts an insane amount of load on the CPU, an insane amount of load, I think this is doing something in the background but running it on Low priority should be good enough for it to work fine I hope.
> 
> By me doing this I was able to run the game on the settings I said above with almost no stuttering, however "Self Radio" was causing some stuttering.
> 
> With the GTA V Launcher running I was unable to raise Grass Quality higher than "High", now I can run it on Ultra, I can also now run Particle Quality on "Very High" when before I could only run it on Normal.
> 
> Another thing that was affected by the GTA V Launcher's CPU load was texture quality, by lowering this to Normal the stuttering significantly reduced with the GTA V Launcher at it's Normal priority.
> 
> Now with the GTA V Launcher at low priority I am able to run the game with really high settings.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can upload a video of this soon.
> 
> This was a really simple and easy fix, that took me quite awhile to discover.
> I think Rockstar could update/patch the game and remove these weird stuttering problems caused by the GTA V Launcher, and GTA V at it's normal priority.


I am a former user of Pentium G3258 + GTX 970

G3258 really holds back the GTX 970. I was not able to wait for Core i7 5775C (unlocked Broadwell) so I upgrade to a Core i7 4790K

Even a Core i3 4160K @ 4.2 GHz severely bottlenecks GTX 970

See my tests here
http://www.overclock.net/a/intel-haswell-cpu-review-core-i7-4790k-core-i5-4690k-core-i4-4400k-and-core-i3-4160k-benchmarked


----------



## Themisseble

^^ nice benchmarks (some people will still say that pentium beats FX 8350 even in well threaded games)


----------



## TopicClocker

I haven't seen anybody say that, the 8350 has a clear advantage in multi-threading performance.
In terms of performance I believe the G3258 at 4-4.4GHz is closer to a FX 4300, but when something wants the cores it'll struggle.

I also tried GTA 5 on a Phenom II X4 965 at 4GHz with a R9 280, I didn't run it at the same settings but it ran the game between 40-50 fps on average, and sometimes over 60 fps in less demanding scenes.

I got my Pentium G3258 4.4GHz to run it capped at 40fps, as It stutters when going above 40-45fps, quite weird to see higher frame-rates cause stuttering.

I believe Rockstar will Patch/update the game to sort out the CPU load caused by the GTA V Launcher.


----------



## Blacklac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> It was just the wrong thread for it is all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love me a good debate but when I want one I look for or start an appropriate thread. I came to this thread to compare my OC and gaming results to other people with the same CPU.


Anyone doing research on this particular chip should be reading this thread, as well. Nothing wrong with a little comparison tossed in.


----------



## TopicClocker

Rockstar have fixed the GTA V Launcher CPU load in the latest update!

Thanks Rockstar!

Running GTA V in high priority still helps a little though!


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I haven't seen anybody say that, the 8350 has a clear advantage in multi-threading performance.
> In terms of performance I believe the G3258 at 4-4.4GHz is closer to a FX 4300, but when something wants the cores it'll struggle.
> 
> I also tried GTA 5 on a Phenom II X4 965 at 4GHz with a R9 280, I didn't run it at the same settings but it ran the game between 40-50 fps on average, and sometimes over 60 fps in less demanding scenes.
> 
> I got my Pentium G3258 4.4GHz to run it capped at 40fps, as It stutters when going above 40-45fps, quite weird to see higher frame-rates cause stuttering.
> 
> I believe Rockstar will Patch/update the game to sort out the CPU load caused by the GTA V Launcher.


Okay ... check these benchmarks. Look at CPU benchmarks.
Petium G3258 is as fast as FX 6300 (clock per clock).
http://pclab.pl/art57777-24.html

I know few people who would claim that pentium is faster than any FX in every game.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

I'm honestly glad to know it bothers you so much you spend your time scouring for benchmarks and posting in this thread, toss me some of that kick back money your'e getting and i'll be on board with the red team too. It's like there isn't enough peanutbutter for how jelly you are... Seriously though, unless you got anything worth while to contribute to this thread please stop posting like a TOOL in here... Make another thread, one that we won't be subbed to.


----------



## neoroy

Looks like I'm gonna use this procie with MSI GTX980 gaming, will upgrade it to 4670k or 4690k maybe in December.
What do you think guys?
Gonna test with GTA 5 later.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Read the last few pages, TopicClocker has been testing with it.


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna use this procie with MSI GTX980 gaming, will upgrade it to 4670k or 4690k maybe in December.
> What do you think guys?
> Gonna test with GTA 5 later.


With a GTX 980 you are going to see some pretty heavy bottlenecking with the G3258. Even if you get lucky with your CPU and can hit 4.6+ it seems to be a trend in more and more new releases to be badly optimized for dual core CPUs. If you don't mind using injectors or having to use workarounds by all means go for it, in most games these little guys kick ass but if you plan on playing titles optimized for 4 or more threads you will have a few headaches along the way. While I love what intel did with this little chip IMO they really should have made it an unlocked i3 so it at least had 4 threads. Still, if you are on a tight budget it mostly gets the job done. I will be upgrading mine soon, I only really got it because of impatience and the desire to overclock the crap out of it. Mine was a bit of a disappointment but I can't deny the value it brings to the table even if its stuck at 4.3/4.4ghz. Just be aware of the limitations before you go for it. You may be better off with an i3 or even an Athlon 860k depending on the deal you can get. It does make a fun little toy and could make a kick ass cpu to build an HTPC around which is where mine will find itself in a few weeks.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Rockstar have fixed the GTA V Launcher CPU load in the latest update!
> 
> Thanks Rockstar!
> 
> Running GTA V in high priority still helps a little though!


How do you mean running in high priority? I just bought GTA V and totally forgot that I have a dual core CPU. I can run the game fine, but it stutters like no other and drops to 17FPS quiet often. I have a 270X.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna use this procie with MSI GTX980 gaming, will upgrade it to 4670k or 4690k maybe in December.
> What do you think guys?
> Gonna test with GTA 5 later.


You'll be disappointed

Just get a Core i5 4690K









http://www.overclock.net/a/intel-haswell-cpu-review-core-i7-4790k-core-i5-4690k-core-i4-4400k-and-core-i3-4160k-benchmarked


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> Read the last few pages, TopicClocker has been testing with it.


OK thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> With a GTX 980 you are going to see some pretty heavy bottlenecking with the G3258. Even if you get lucky with your CPU and can hit 4.6+ it seems to be a trend in more and more new releases to be badly optimized for dual core CPUs. If you don't mind using injectors or having to use workarounds by all means go for it, in most games these little guys kick ass but if you plan on playing titles optimized for 4 or more threads you will have a few headaches along the way. While I love what intel did with this little chip IMO they really should have made it an unlocked i3 so it at least had 4 threads. Still, if you are on a tight budget it mostly gets the job done. I will be upgrading mine soon, I only really got it because of impatience and the desire to overclock the crap out of it. Mine was a bit of a disappointment but I can't deny the value it brings to the table even if its stuck at 4.3/4.4ghz. Just be aware of the limitations before you go for it. You may be better off with an i3 or even an Athlon 860k depending on the deal you can get. It does make a fun little toy and could make a kick ass cpu to build an HTPC around which is where mine will find itself in a few weeks.


I see, yup I think I can manage to buy i3 4130 .... it is 4 threads right? But soon will be replaced with true 4 cores i5 4670k
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> You'll be disappointed
> 
> Just get a Core i5 4690K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/a/intel-haswell-cpu-review-core-i7-4790k-core-i5-4690k-core-i4-4400k-and-core-i3-4160k-benchmarked


Yes thanks again TPbench, I think I have seen that chart ^_^

Hmmm OK then it is i3 then for minimal.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> How do you mean running in high priority? I just bought GTA V and totally forgot that I have a dual core CPU. I can run the game fine, but it stutters like no other and drops to 17FPS quiet often. I have a 270X.


If you open the task manager and look for the GTA V process, right click it and set the priority to high.
If you're on Windows 8.1 you'll have to "Go to details" and then right click the process in there and set the priority to high.

Also try to cap your frame-rate to 40fps with MSI Afterburner and Rivatuner's OSD.
When I go over 40-45fps it stutters.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> You'll be disappointed
> 
> Just get a Core i5 4690K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/a/intel-haswell-cpu-review-core-i7-4790k-core-i5-4690k-core-i4-4400k-and-core-i3-4160k-benchmarked


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> OK thanks.
> I see, yup I think I can manage to buy i3 4130 .... it is 4 threads right? But soon will be replaced with true 4 cores i5 4670k
> Yes thanks again TPbench, I think I have seen that chart ^_^
> 
> Hmmm OK then it is i3 then for minimal.


Look again at the chart

Core i3 4160K @ 4.2 GHz is a theoretical CPU which I just included because I was curious how would an unlocked Core i3 would perform. Core i3 4160 runs at 3.6 GHz only

Intel used to have an overclockable Core i3. It's the Core i3 500 series and uses LGA 1156

The minimum CPU I would recommend for GTX 970 is Core i5 4460 3.2 GHz


----------



## Themisseble

Op can you do some benchmarks for MORTAL KOMBAT X


----------



## Eiyuki

Guys need some help here..
I have been looking for the best budget motherboard to install my G3258, but I can't make sure "X" motherboard can detect my cpu on the 1st time without upgrading the bios, any advice? Maybe you guys have a motherboard that can detect the processor and *update it* for the overclocking *later*?

N.B: I can't check the bios version because I'm buying it online. Even when I do an offline purchase how can I make sure the bios version without testing it at home?


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiyuki*
> 
> Guys need some help here..
> I have been looking for the best budget motherboard to install my G3258, but I can't make sure "X" motherboard can detect my cpu on the 1st time without upgrading the bios, any advice? Maybe you guys have a motherboard that can detect the processor and *update it* for the overclocking *later*?
> 
> N.B: I can't check the bios version because I'm buying it online. Even when I do an offline purchase how can I make sure the bios version without testing it at home?


There are a number of boards that support the G3258 out of the box, I am using an Asrock B85 Anniversary that was basically designed for use with this CPU. The same applies for all the Asrock Anniversary line, H97, Z97, Z97m and B85 chipsets can all be found from Asrock in the Anniversary line. I have not tried other boards so I can't say more. I am not overly impressed with my board seeing as it has limited overclocking functionality but it is feature rich for a cheap board and I can get 4.5ghz stable but with silly high voltage, I am not sure if its my CPU or motherboard that is limiting my OC however. I know most recent revision motherboards support the G3258 out of the box and ALL H97 and Z97 boards will support it for sure.

I hope this helps.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Look again at the chart
> 
> Core i3 4160K @ 4.2 GHz is a theoretical CPU which I just included because I was curious how would an unlocked Core i3 would perform. Core i3 4160 runs at 3.6 GHz only
> 
> Intel used to have an overclockable Core i3. It's the Core i3 500 series and uses LGA 1156
> 
> The minimum CPU I would recommend for GTX 970 is Core i5 4460 3.2 GHz


OK thanks TPCbench, btw my friend is offering me xeon X5660 + EVGA X58 3way SLI, I saw how this xeon's performs and looks great in this forum


----------



## Xaltar

That Xeon should work well for your needs with a gtx 980, certainly better than the G3258 so long as you can get a good deal on it.


----------



## Tarnix

For what it's worth: the G3258 is fast enough to run GTA V at 30FPS Vsync. What me and a couple friends think is that the algorithm they use to stream in the new world data is too heavy for the remaining CPU I/O so it trips the "derender stuff to keep FPS going" algorithm, which also is too heavy compared to just keeping stuff there. So at 40+ FPS, you are spitting frames faster than the CPU can deal with and the engine falls over, unable to process the adaptive world rendering functions fast enough compared to the FPS you're running at.

... Or something like that.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> That Xeon should work well for your needs with a gtx 980, certainly better than the G3258 so long as you can get a good deal on it.


Yup thanks Xaltar


----------



## Eiyuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> There are a number of boards that support the G3258 out of the box, I am using an Asrock B85 Anniversary that was basically designed for use with this CPU. The same applies for all the Asrock Anniversary line, H97, Z97, Z97m and B85 chipsets can all be found from Asrock in the Anniversary line. I have not tried other boards so I can't say more. I am not overly impressed with my board seeing as it has limited overclocking functionality but it is feature rich for a cheap board and I can get 4.5ghz stable but with silly high voltage, I am not sure if its my CPU or motherboard that is limiting my OC however. I know most recent revision motherboards support the G3258 out of the box and ALL H97 and Z97 boards will support it for sure.
> 
> I hope this helps.


So in this case, should I go the safe way and pick z97 or h97 motherboard ? I do have a plan on upgrading it later to i3 or i5, but is it worth it to spend 30-40 bucks more just to get 97 mobo?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiyuki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> There are a number of boards that support the G3258 out of the box, I am using an Asrock B85 Anniversary that was basically designed for use with this CPU. The same applies for all the Asrock Anniversary line, H97, Z97, Z97m and B85 chipsets can all be found from Asrock in the Anniversary line. I have not tried other boards so I can't say more. I am not overly impressed with my board seeing as it has limited overclocking functionality but it is feature rich for a cheap board and I can get 4.5ghz stable but with silly high voltage, I am not sure if its my CPU or motherboard that is limiting my OC however. I know most recent revision motherboards support the G3258 out of the box and ALL H97 and Z97 boards will support it for sure.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> So in this case, should I go the safe way and pick z97 or h97 motherboard ? I do have a plan on upgrading it later to i3 or i5, but is it worth it to spend 30-40 bucks more just to get 97 mobo?
Click to expand...

Get a good Z97, especially if you plan to overclock, would be my suggestion.


----------



## Xaltar

Exactly, you may be able to overclock with other boards but you run into problems with them. My B85 for example fixes the voltage to what you override it to so if I set it to 1.3v it stays at a constant 1.3v and does not lower when the CPU enters different Cstates the way it should. Most H81 boards I have seen have no heatsink on the VRMs and use very basic power delivery setups that can cause instability in your overclock. Now there are boards, like my Asrock B85, that have more high end components and power delivery however the price difference between those and a decent Z97 are not worth going for the cheaper board. The only thing I regret on this build is that I didn't go for the Z97, I saved a few pennies on the B85 and put that toward getting a larger SSD when I should have just bit the bullet and gotten a Z97 and the larger SSD.

The H97 and Z97 will also both support broadwell when they hit the shelves. For an overclocking system I am with Quantum Reality, get the Z97. All the other chipsets, except the Z87 were not designed to overclock but have had bios hacks implemented to allow it which often means poor functionality and instability.


----------



## remixedMind

@Xaltar so true








@Eiyuki if you plan on oc get a z97, if not h97 will work also my


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> You'll be disappointed
> 
> Just get a Core i5 4690K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/a/intel-haswell-cpu-review-core-i7-4790k-core-i5-4690k-core-i4-4400k-and-core-i3-4160k-benchmarked


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> OK thanks.
> I see, yup I think I can manage to buy i3 4130 .... it is 4 threads right? But soon will be replaced with true 4 cores i5 4670k
> Yes thanks again TPbench, I think I have seen that chart ^_^
> 
> Hmmm OK then it is i3 then for minimal.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Look again at the chart
> 
> Core i3 4160K @ 4.2 GHz is a theoretical CPU which I just included because I was curious how would an unlocked Core i3 would perform. Core i3 4160 runs at 3.6 GHz only
> 
> Intel used to have an overclockable Core i3. It's the Core i3 500 series and uses LGA 1156
> 
> The minimum CPU I would recommend for GTX 970 is Core i5 4460 3.2 GHz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> OK thanks TPCbench, btw my friend is offering me xeon X5660 + EVGA X58 3way SLI, I saw how this xeon's performs and looks great in this forum


Xeon X5660 is a 6-core / 12-thread LGA1366 CPU running at 2.8 GHz

I think that would still be a very capable CPU for gaming


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Exactly, you may be able to overclock with other boards but you run into problems with them. My B85 for example fixes the voltage to what you override it to so if I set it to 1.3v it stays at a constant 1.3v and does not lower when the CPU enters different Cstates the way it should. Most H81 boards I have seen have no heatsink on the VRMs and use very basic power delivery setups that can cause instability in your overclock. Now there are boards, like my Asrock B85, that have more high end components and power delivery however the price difference between those and a decent Z97 are not worth going for the cheaper board. The only thing I regret on this build is that I didn't go for the Z97, I saved a few pennies on the B85 and put that toward getting a larger SSD when I should have just bit the bullet and gotten a Z97 and the larger SSD.
> 
> The H97 and Z97 will also both support broadwell when they hit the shelves. For an overclocking system I am with Quantum Reality, get the Z97. All the other chipsets, except the Z87 were not designed to overclock but have had bios hacks implemented to allow it which often means poor functionality and instability.


Gigabyte Z97-D3H would be a good starting point if you are looking for an affordable board

The next option would be Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5


----------



## Eiyuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Get a good Z97, especially if you plan to overclock, would be my suggestion.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Exactly, you may be able to overclock with other boards but you run into problems with them. My B85 for example fixes the voltage to what you override it to so if I set it to 1.3v it stays at a constant 1.3v and does not lower when the CPU enters different Cstates the way it should. Most H81 boards I have seen have no heatsink on the VRMs and use very basic power delivery setups that can cause instability in your overclock. Now there are boards, like my Asrock B85, that have more high end components and power delivery however the price difference between those and a decent Z97 are not worth going for the cheaper board. The only thing I regret on this build is that I didn't go for the Z97, I saved a few pennies on the B85 and put that toward getting a larger SSD when I should have just bit the bullet and gotten a Z97 and the larger SSD.
> 
> The H97 and Z97 will also both support broadwell when they hit the shelves. For an overclocking system I am with Quantum Reality, get the Z97. All the other chipsets, except the Z87 were not designed to overclock but have had bios hacks implemented to allow it which often means poor functionality and instability.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> @Xaltar so true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Eiyuki if you plan on oc get a z97, if not h97 will work also my


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Gigabyte Z97-D3H would be a good starting point if you are looking for an affordable board
> 
> The next option would be Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5


Wow thank you so much for the suggestions guys!








I guess I have to dig my wallet to get the z97, I hope it's worth it








By the way any other budget z97 recommendation?

===edit===
I found the asrock z97 anniversary fits my budget, do u think it's good?


----------



## Xaltar

It really depends on your budget. There is no substitute for research. IMO if a motherboard has no reviews avoid it. I always look through all the boards I can buy and check official reviews on them until I find one that interests me, decent price/features, then I look for user reviews on sites like newegg checking for board failures; eg. "I used it for 3 months then it just died". If I see too many of those I reconsider my choice. I tend to go for Asus, MSI, and Gigagbyte seeing as I have had good experiences with them. My current mobo is Asrock but given that I have only been using it for about a month and have not used any Asrock products previously I am reluctant to recommend the brand. The build quality is solid enough and installation was simple but the documentation is sparse and poorly written, the website is simple and unprofessional and I have heard customer support is sketchy. Once I have used the board for a year I may change my tune but as it stands it just hasn't impressed me in any way other than features and price, features that other manufacturers also have on similar boards albeit for a higher price.

Also consider things like if you plan on using a dual graphics setup, if you plan on going for AMD GPUs then you will be set with most Z97 boards that have 2 PCIe x16 slots, however be aware that most of the cheaper Z97 boards do not support SLI so if you are going for Nvidia GPUs you will likely need to fork out a little more for a board that supports at least 2 PCIe x16 slots @ x8, x8. Most of the lower end z97s only support x4 on the second PCIe x16 slot, limiting them to only crossfire support.


----------



## Eiyuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> It really depends on your budget. There is no substitute for research. IMO if a motherboard has no reviews avoid it. I always look through all the boards I can buy and check official reviews on them until I find one that interests me, decent price/features, then I look for user reviews on sites like newegg checking for board failures; eg. "I used it for 3 months then it just died". If I see too many of those I reconsider my choice. I tend to go for Asus, MSI, and Gigagbyte seeing as I have had good experiences with them. My current mobo is Asrock but given that I have only been using it for about a month and have not used any Asrock products previously I am reluctant to recommend the brand. The build quality is solid enough and installation was simple but the documentation is sparse and poorly written, the website is simple and unprofessional and I have heard customer support is sketchy. Once I have used the board for a year I may change my tune but as it stands it just hasn't impressed me in any way other than features and price, features that other manufacturers also have on similar boards albeit for a higher price.
> 
> Also consider things like if you plan on using a dual graphics setup, if you plan on going for AMD GPUs then you will be set with most Z97 boards that have 2 PCIe x16 slots, however be aware that most of the cheaper Z97 boards do not support SLI so if you are going for Nvidia GPUs you will likely need to fork out a little more for a board that supports at least 2 PCIe x16 slots @ x8, x8. Most of the lower end z97s only support x4 on the second PCIe x16 slot, limiting them to only crossfire support.


I always do what you did too, checking newegg review is the time i spent most when looking for computer parts, asrock is cheap but I also have no experience on them, a little bit scared that their z97 anniversary has some "dead after x time" guess i really have to get asus,msi or gigabyte.


----------



## Xaltar

Also try avoid the "budget" options, always try and go for the board that sits in the upper middle tier. They tend to benefit from the stability of the middle tier while having some of the feature of the top tier parts. A good gauge is usually the layout and cooling on the board, if some effort has been put into the "look" of the board it is usually something the manufacturer feels comfortable drawing attention to and standing behind.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Also try avoid the "budget" options, always try and go for the board that sits in the upper middle tier. They tend to benefit from the stability of the middle tier while having some of the feature of the top tier parts. A good gauge is usually the layout and cooling on the board, if some effort has been put into the "look" of the board it is usually something the manufacturer feels comfortable drawing attention to and standing behind.


Well.. it depends...

As long as there's a Heatsink over the VRM and no GLARING bios problems (check reviews).. the board should be fine..

Stick to Z series for best memory performance. it makes a Huge difference if the Memory is locked to 1333, which often happens with B series and H series boards.


----------



## Xaltar

Certainly, I tend to over-explain myself often leading to confusion









Most of the budget options, including Z97s don't have heatsinks on the VRMs (Arock's Z97m and H97m Anniversary come to mind), if you find one that does and it has decent reviews then by all means go for it









I should have said it more like that.....


----------



## Eiyuki

uhm, which one is VRM Heatsink ?
is this the one?

If yes, so the black square thingy is the vrm ?


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiyuki*
> 
> uhm, which one is VRM Heatsink ?
> is this the one?
> 
> If yes, so the black square thingy is the vrm ?


yes that`s it


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> For what it's worth: the G3258 is fast enough to run GTA V at 30FPS Vsync. What me and a couple friends think is that the algorithm they use to stream in the new world data is too heavy for the remaining CPU I/O so it trips the "derender stuff to keep FPS going" algorithm, which also is too heavy compared to just keeping stuff there. So at 40+ FPS, you are spitting frames faster than the CPU can deal with and the engine falls over, unable to process the adaptive world rendering functions fast enough compared to the FPS you're running at.
> 
> ... Or something like that.


Yeah I found it quite odd that it stutters above 40-45fps, so I capped mine at 40fps as it's alot smoother than 30fps.

I recorded this gameplay, I forgot to put an OSD Monitor on but as you can see from the video it's quite smooth since I rendered the video at 60fps, but it's actually displaying 40fps.





Quote:


> Resolution: 1920x1080
> Graphics settings at their highest, Shadows on Softest.
> 
> Advanced Graphics: I forgot :O
> 
> Pedestrian Density 50%
> Pedestrian Variety 100%
> Distance Scaling 50%


The graphics are amazing!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Xeon X5660 is a 6-core / 12-thread LGA1366 CPU running at 2.8 GHz
> 
> I think that would still be a very capable CPU for gaming


Oh man, that Xeon's pretty awesome, I want one for another build!


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Xeon X5660 is a 6-core / 12-thread LGA1366 CPU running at 2.8 GHz
> 
> I think that would still be a very capable CPU for gaming


OK thanks again mate


----------



## Quantum Reality

I would definitely suggest looking at major brands only:

ASUS
ASRock
eVGA
Gigabyte
MSI
For example, in my case, I read some reviews and looked into some boards. I ended up deciding on the ASRock Z97 Extreme4 as a compromise between the Z97 Pro4 and the Z97 Extreme6; The Extreme9 was quite excessive to me, heh.

Now that's not to say another manufacturer might not have a good board, but those five seem to be the major brands chosen by OCNers and generally have good reliability records.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Also try avoid the "budget" options, always try and go for the board that sits in the upper middle tier. They tend to benefit from the stability of the middle tier while having some of the feature of the top tier parts. A good gauge is usually the layout and cooling on the board, if some effort has been put into the "look" of the board it is usually something the manufacturer feels comfortable drawing attention to and standing behind.


Here is a review of Gigabyte Z97-D3H
http://www.modders-inc.com/gigabyte-z97-d3h-motherboard-review/4/

A retail Core i7 4770K was used for overclocking. CPU was running stable at 4.5 GHz using 1.28 Vcore


----------



## Xaltar

That looks like a pretty solid board, 4 phase power delivery, plenty of fan headers and solid components. Gigabyte is a solid brand too, one of my top 2 with the other being Asus. MSI I have heard are also great but they are not available here for the most part so I have not had the pleasure of testing them.


----------



## Quantum Reality

My only complaint is that the SATA ports on that Gigabyte are in a bit of an inconvenient place, cable management wise.


----------



## Xaltar

I am trying to decide between an i5 4690k and a Xeon E3-1231 which is about $15 more expensive but is hyperthreaded and has a slightly lower TDP. I have no use for the igpu on the i5 but it's overclockable and can likely match the performance of the 8 threaded Xeon for most tasks however I also do a lot of 3d and photoshop work so I will benefit from the threaded performance of the Xeon. Gaming is kinda secondary to me, I prefer making stuff to put in games than actually playing them. I want this build to last me 2 - 4 years so my question is, is the Xeon a good deal or should I go for the overclockable i5?

After using my g3258 I am pretty impressed with the performance and efficiency of Haswell CPUs and I am looking forward to seeing what kind of gains I get out of the upgrade. The g3258 will go into a cheap H81 board and be tossed into an HTPC case for use in the living room when I am done with it in this rig


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> I am trying to decide between an i5 4690k and a Xeon E3-1231 which is about $15 more expensive but is hyperthreaded and has a slightly lower TDP. I have no use for the igpu on the i5 but it's overclockable and can likely match the performance of the 8 threaded Xeon for most tasks however I also do a lot of 3d and photoshop work so I will benefit from the threaded performance of the Xeon. Gaming is kinda secondary to me, I prefer making stuff to put in games than actually playing them. I want this build to last me 2 - 4 years so my question is, is the Xeon a good deal or should I go for the overclockable i5?
> 
> After using my g3258 I am pretty impressed with the performance and efficiency of Haswell CPUs and I am looking forward to seeing what kind of gains I get out of the upgrade. The g3258 will go into a cheap H81 board and be tossed into an HTPC case for use in the living room when I am done with it in this rig


Hmm that's kind of a tough choice. Overclocking the i5 will get you higher per core performance, along with multi-threaded performance across all of the cores due to the higher clock speed, the Xeon is just pure multi-threaded with it's 8 threads, I'd be somewhat tempted to get the Xeon, but It would be best to check out i5 vs i7 comparisons.


----------



## Quantum Reality

I might lean to the Xeon as well for robust threaded performance; a good proxy might be to check stock 4690K and 4770K benchmarks. (a 4770K runs stock at 3.5 MHz)


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> That looks like a pretty solid board, 4 phase power delivery, plenty of fan headers and solid components. Gigabyte is a solid brand too, one of my top 2 with the other being Asus. MSI I have heard are also great but they are not available here for the most part so I have not had the pleasure of testing them.


...Cough... 3+1 ... Cough..


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Hmm that's kind of a tough choice. Overclocking the i5 will get you higher per core performance, along with multi-threaded performance across all of the cores due to the higher clock speed, the Xeon is just pure multi-threaded with it's 8 threads, I'd be somewhat tempted to get the Xeon, but It would be best to check out i5 vs i7 comparisons.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I might lean to the Xeon as well for robust threaded performance; a good proxy might be to check stock 4690K and 4770K benchmarks. (a 4770K runs stock at 3.5 MHz)


I have been looking at benchmarks and youtube videos till I am blue in the face







I think the Xeon will serve me best but on the same token I do love to overclock and tweak my rig. The i5 at 4.5ghz or above outperforms the 8 threaded Xeon in most gaming scenarios but not in the productivity tasks I would use it for. If I got a good chip I may be able to squeeze more out of it but there are no guaranties it will even hit 4.5 stable. I guess I will go for the Xeon and see what I can do with my G3258 in an H81 board to satisfy my OCing itch. Who knows maybe it will clock better on another motherboard.


----------



## JambonJovi

G3258 ordered along with 8GB of Crucial Ballistix Tactical 1600MHz and a 120GB Samsung 850 EVO









Time to play the waiting game.


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> I have been looking at benchmarks and youtube videos till I am blue in the face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Xeon will serve me best but on the same token I do love to overclock and tweak my rig. The i5 at 4.5ghz or above outperforms the 8 threaded Xeon in most gaming scenarios but not in the productivity tasks I would use it for. If I got a good chip I may be able to squeeze more out of it but there are no guaranties it will even hit 4.5 stable. I guess I will go for the Xeon and see what I can do with my G3258 in an H81 board to satisfy my OCing itch. Who knows maybe it will clock better on another motherboard.


From what I've read the devil's canyong 4690k's and 4790k's are binned well, better than the g3258 at least, so reaching 4.5-4.6 should be no problems, most 4790k's can do 4.7ghz at 1.3v or better.

But yes for productivity HT is just too good, I think you can overclock the BLCK a little bit on the Xeons, net you an extra few hundred Mhz


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> From what I've read the devil's canyong 4690k's and 4790k's are binned well, better than the g3258 at least, so reaching 4.5-4.6 should be no problems, most 4790k's can do 4.7ghz at 1.3v or better.
> 
> But yes for productivity HT is just too good, I think you can overclock the BLCK a little bit on the Xeons, net you an extra few hundred Mhz


Thanks, thats pretty much what I figured but felt it couldn't hurt to get some additional input. I didn't realize that you can overclock BCLK on Xeons, I thought it was locked out in bios, if thats the case then the Xeon will definitely be the better option for me seeing as with the 38x multi on the E3 1231 that will net me another 150 - 200mhz even with a conservative bump in BCLK. I would assume I would want to keep it under a 10mhz bump to BCLK for stability or is there the option to unlink BCLK in BIOS? Please forgive my ignorance here, it has been a while since I messed with BCLK OCing on intel setups and back then some boards had the option to unlink the BCLK to allow independent OCing of the CPU. I guess I will have to look at my motherboard bios manual and see if features unlock depending on CPU. With the G3258 however there is no BCLK setting so I may need to get a different board if I plan to go that route....

I think the last Xeon I owned was a "Pentium !!! Xeon 550" with its massive cartridge like slot design. I loved that thing it just looked so cool I couldn't bring myself to put the side cover on my PC







Ah the days when 64mb of ram and a 4gb 10k RPM SCSI HDD made you the envy of the neighborhood. It sucked big time for gaming though thanks to the lack of an AGP slot on the server board it came in and complete lack of decent PCI GPUs where I was living at the time. Still it was a blast to play with


----------



## abctoz

I considered getting that processor too, but from what I recall, you can't overclock the BLCK too much, only a little bit. I wouldn't know which motherboards can do it etc, but I think usually it is linked, the overclock won't be drastic but a free few extra hundred Mhz is always good









Linus did a video for xeon overclock: 



 it's pretty straight forward as long as you can adjust the BLCK with the motherboard.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> G3258 ordered along with 8GB of Crucial Ballistix Tactical 1600MHz and a 120GB Samsung 850 EVO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to play the waiting game.


Awesome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> From what I've read the devil's canyong 4690k's and 4790k's are binned well, better than the g3258 at least, so reaching 4.5-4.6 should be no problems, most 4790k's can do 4.7ghz at 1.3v or better.
> 
> But yes for productivity HT is just too good, I think you can overclock the BLCK a little bit on the Xeons, net you an extra few hundred Mhz


What about the 4770K? I've seen some like £20 cheaper in the UK than the 4790K.


----------



## abctoz

I think the 4770k is not as well binned as the 4790k, also the devils canyons have better TIM so less heat, but that can be solved with a delid.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> I considered getting that processor too, but from what I recall, you can't overclock the BLCK too much, only a little bit. I wouldn't know which motherboards can do it etc, but I think usually it is linked, the overclock won't be drastic but a free few extra hundred Mhz is always good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linus did a video for xeon overclock:
> 
> 
> 
> it's pretty straight forward as long as you can adjust the BLCK with the motherboard.


I've been curious but never sure but, is it possible to OC a Xeon using Bootstrap? If so then that could be something to consider...


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> I've been curious but never sure but, is it possible to OC a Xeon using Bootstrap? If so then that could be something to consider...


don't know what bootstrap is

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Xeon will definitely be the better option for me seeing as with the 38x multi on the E3 1231


careful with the turbo multiplier, you will only get 3.5ghz when all 4 cores are used


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Awesome!


About time right ? The first time I posted in this thread was shortly after you created it lol


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> don't know what bootstrap is
> careful with the turbo multiplier, you will only get 3.5ghz when all 4 cores are used


3.6 for the E3 1231 but yeah. Some motherboards allow all 4 cores to run at 3.7/3.8 (1230/1231). I am hoping my board is one of them, either way it will be a huge step up from the g3258 and a lot better than a locked i5. Much as I love OCing the i5 4690k would be an indulgence rather than a practical purchase. Now I have to wait for the wallet to recover a little and then I can get my new Xeon and post up some comparison results









As for bootstrap, wasn't that some sort of pin mod on older CPUs that forced them to higher FSBs? I heard a lot about it but never actually looked into it.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Boot strap/cpu strap raises the BCLK without increasing the DMI/PEG frequency. If that feature would work with a Xeon you would be able to actually OC a bit more than just initially raising the BCLK. That is, if it could work and be stable. Although I doubt it would work as I cant find any thing about it but at the same time I think "if you can raise the BCLK then why not cpustrap?". A buddy of mine works at an escrap yard and said he would grab me up a bunch of 1150 cpus, so I figure if he does more than talk and delivers I'll give it a shot and see how it goes.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> G3258 ordered along with 8GB of Crucial Ballistix Tactical 1600MHz and a 120GB Samsung 850 EVO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to play the waiting game.


I pretty much did what you did, jumped from a backup Q6700 to a G3258, and I've got to say the G3258, especially when overclocked, feels snappier overall except when the rare multithreaded application needs to run. Part of that, I think, is that the Z97 SATA controller is much better than the P45's so a combinatio of architectural advances and motherboard advances have really given me a nice system to use.


----------



## Horsemama1956

I never had any luck with bootstrap settings with an i5 4440 when I had it. The option wasn't available unless an unlocked CPU was used. I would just get a 4690K and overclock it as much as your board can handle. If you don't plan on running a higher end GPU, 8 threads isn't really all that necessary.


----------



## sc945

Can I ask what software you guys use to record 1080p 60fps? I've been trying to record Pillars of Eternity at said resolution/frame-rate. I have a 240 GB SSD with a write speed of 440 MB/s which I am recording to. I've used Fraps, MSI Afterburner, and Dxtory. Within the latter two I've used Lagarith Lossless Codec Dxtory Video Codec, and then OpenEncodeVFW (to use my GPU for compression, as I figured a two-threaded CPU is a bottleneck.) Unfortunately, for some reason I am getting a laggy video fps (50-60 in-game fps, sporadic 20-60 VFPS.) I don't understand why. When I record uncompressed files my SSD does it flawlessly, and these files take up 7GB /minute or 119 MB/s, much greater than compressed files. I tried moving the program to my HDD so that my SSD wasn't reading while writing as well. That didn't work. Thanks for any help.

More information:

GPU: r9 280
CPU: G3258 @ 4.5 Ghz
HDD: 70 MB/s write speed 90 MB/s read speed
SSD: 440 MB/s benchmarked write speed (OS is installed on this.) 480-500 MB/s benchmarked read speed
OS: Windows 7


----------



## Xaltar

I was going to suggest Shadowplay then noted you are using an AMD GPU. I would suggest lower your graphics settings to the lowest preset and see if it makes a difference to the VFPS, perhaps even try lower resolutions. It may help to identify the bottleneck however I suspect it may well be the CPU. I noticed recording games on Shadowplay that I get reduced VFPS and stutter on my G3258/GTX960 so it could be that. If so then reduced resolution may help.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sc945*
> 
> Can I ask what software you guys use to record 1080p 60fps? I've been trying to record Pillars of Eternity at said resolution/frame-rate. I have a 240 GB SSD with a write speed of 440 MB/s which I am recording to. I've used Fraps, MSI Afterburner, and Dxtory. Within the latter two I've used Lagarith Lossless Codec Dxtory Video Codec, and then OpenEncodeVFW (to use my GPU for compression, as I figured a two-threaded CPU is a bottleneck.) Unfortunately, for some reason I am getting a laggy video fps (50-60 in-game fps, sporadic 20-60 VFPS.) I don't understand why. When I record uncompressed files my SSD does it flawlessly, and these files take up 7GB /minute or 119 MB/s, much greater than compressed files. I tried moving the program to my HDD so that my SSD wasn't reading while writing as well. That didn't work. Thanks for any help.
> 
> More information:
> 
> GPU: r9 280
> CPU: G3258 @ 4.5 Ghz
> HDD: 70 MB/s write speed 90 MB/s read speed
> SSD: 440 MB/s benchmarked write speed (OS is installed on this.) 480-500 MB/s benchmarked read speed
> OS: Windows 7


I use NVIDIA shadowplay which uses my GPU.
Sometimes I run it in high priority when the CPU is being maxed in some games.


----------



## sc945

Thanks guys. The OpenEncodeVFW should work similar to shadow-play (it uses the GPU to compress rather than the CPU), but I still have the stuttering in my videos. Possibly it isn't my CPU in that case. I'll attempt to mess with game settings and see if that helps. The CPU isn't maxing when I record with this option (stays around 60-80% load.) It's not a huge problem, since I can still record uncompressed video with no fps or video-fps hit, but it can be annoying to limit game-play time to 10 minutes as my SSD fills up, and rendering is also a pain (especially with this CPU versus a multithreaded one.)

Edit: Tried a x.264 codec with OBS. Works great. I barely notice any quality difference and games run at near full speed (maybe 1-2 fps loss), but I'll see how it holds up after I edit.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sc945*
> 
> Thanks guys. The OpenEncodeVFW should work similar to shadow-play (it uses the GPU to compress rather than the CPU), but I still have the stuttering in my videos. Possibly it isn't my CPU in that case. I'll attempt to mess with game settings and see if that helps. The CPU isn't maxing when I record with this option (stays around 60-80% load.) It's not a huge problem, since I can still record uncompressed video with no fps or video-fps hit, but it can be annoying to limit game-play time to 10 minutes as my SSD fills up, and rendering is also a pain (especially with this CPU versus a multithreaded one.)
> 
> Edit: Tried a x.264 codec with OBS. Works great. I barely notice any quality difference and games run at near full speed (maybe 1-2 fps loss), but I'll see how it holds up after I edit.


Great to hear! I haven't really used anything other than ShadowPlay for recording with this processor.


----------



## Dyaems

Anyone tried the G3258 with Dying Light? I'm getting random/seldom 2-5 second freezes for some reason. Maybe because it is dual core?


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Anyone tried the G3258 with Dying Light? I'm getting random/seldom 2-5 second freezes for some reason. Maybe because it is dual core?


probably


----------



## Xaltar

Is the screen going black when it happens? Check your system event logs to see if you are getting Driver recovered errors. I don't have any freezing problems with it. Maybe try a clean driver install after using a driver cleaner app.

Additionally run MSI afterburner with onscreen stats and enable CPU monitoring. If the freezes correspond to 100% usage on both cores it could be the problem. Make sure you close all background apps when you play games on the G3258 to free up the cores.


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> I have been looking at benchmarks and youtube videos till I am blue in the face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Xeon will serve me best but on the same token I do love to overclock and tweak my rig. The i5 at 4.5ghz or above outperforms the 8 threaded Xeon in most gaming scenarios but not in the productivity tasks I would use it for. If I got a good chip I may be able to squeeze more out of it but there are no guaranties it will even hit 4.5 stable. I guess I will go for the Xeon and see what I can do with my G3258 in an H81 board to satisfy my OCing itch. Who knows maybe it will clock better on another motherboard.


You just answered your own question. Next topic


----------



## Xaltar

lol true enough. I guess I just wanted to be sure I wasn't making an impulsive and stupid choice


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Is the screen going black when it happens? Check your system event logs to see if you are getting Driver recovered errors. I don't have any freezing problems with it. Maybe try a clean driver install after using a driver cleaner app.
> 
> Additionally run MSI afterburner with onscreen stats and enable CPU monitoring. If the freezes correspond to 100% usage on both cores it could be the problem. Make sure you close all background apps when you play games on the G3258 to free up the cores.


When it freezes the screen is not black. Will check CPU monitoring when I get to play again! I don't think there are alot of programs besides hwinfo64 and antivirus running.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I pretty much did what you did, jumped from a backup Q6700 to a G3258, and I've got to say the G3258, especially when overclocked, feels snappier overall except when the rare multithreaded application needs to run. Part of that, I think, is that the Z97 SATA controller is much better than the P45's so a combinatio of architectural advances and motherboard advances have really given me a nice system to use.


Exactly. And even though I'm only going H81, the difference will still be evident.
The biggest pro in my case is definitely the reduced power consumption. That's partly why I chose it.
My QX6700 @ 3.34GHz performs about the same as the PK @ 4.2-4.3GHz
in synthetic benchmarks, but the difference in power consumed is night n day.
Here's a couple of screenshots just for comparison.
Someone said here, the G3258 once OC'ed can eat up to 100W. Well I can live with that.

QX6700 @ 3.34GHz 1.35V with an EVGA 750ti ACX FTW @ stock

*IDLE*



*Prime95 Large FFT's*



*Prime95 Large FFT's + GPU-Z Render Test*


----------



## abctoz

I'm not so convinced by power saving arguments, where I live 10kwh = 22c, so saving 100W for 10 hrs = 1000W = 2.2c, for a whole year that is ~$7.50







to put things in to perspective my electricity connection fee is close to $1/day.


----------



## [CyGnus]

You guys are lucky i live in Portugal the power is the most expensive of all, i sold my i7 4770K and got this G3258 until now i am happy with it sure i notice the performance drop but i also pay a lot less each month (less 20€) and for what i do this CPU is decent


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> You guys are lucky i live in Portugal the power is the most expensive of all, i sold my i7 4770K and got this G3258 until now i am happy with it sure i notice the performance drop but i also pay a lot less each month (less 20€) and for what i do this CPU is decent


i would have just turned off a couple of cores. That way you would have had the power should need arise. But your way got you some lunch money so


----------



## [CyGnus]

I work 12h shifts and have a life the pc comes next so i am happy with the trade off, even so a quad core is the sweet spot i7's is a waste of money nice for scores and benches but real day use a 4690k is the cherry on top









PS: Wirerat And i got a few € with the sell of the i7 and purchase of the G3258


----------



## SLOWION

Just upgraded my HTPC to a G3258 and ASRock B85M-ITX board w00t!






Haven't done any overclocking or light gaming tests yet but it seems to work well with XBMC/Kodi so far which I will use it for 90% of the time


----------



## Xaltar

Ok so this is weird, I previously thought my Mobo didn't allow me to run my RAM at its rated 1600mhz owing to the fact that no matter what option I selected it defaulted to 1400. Additionally memory speed options seem to randomly appear and disappear in my bios, one boot it lists all the way to 3000mhz then the next 1400 is the max, on the occasions when the higher speeds are present it makes no difference if I select one as the RAM still showed as 700mhz (x2 for 1400) in windows. Now up till yesterday I had been selecting XMP 1.3 and then selecting 1400 in the menu below. I decided to let my RAM run at 1333 while I lowered voltage on my OC for stability and set the speed to auto with XMP set to on, and low and behold when I booted up into windows I was running at 1600. I rebooted and checked bios and it claimed to be running at 1600 there too. I reboot and go back into windows and its back to 1400.... I tinkered about with settings for about 2 hours and managed to get it to boot at 1600 off and on but its completely random. Once it reverts to 1400 no amount of rebooting will set it back to 1600, I have to mess with memory settings, even as simple as disabling and re enabling XMP will sometimes do the trick. I tried reflashing my bios suspecting it was some kind of bios glitch but its still happening and there is currently only the release bios available for my board. I am not overly fussed about the RAM speed but it does concern me that my bios is acting irregular with options appearing and vanishing from one boot to the next. I am not familiar with UEFI so don't know what is normal but this feels off to me.

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Ok so this is weird, I previously thought my Mobo didn't allow me to run my RAM at its rated 1600mhz owing to the fact that no matter what option I selected it defaulted to 1400. Additionally memory speed options seem to randomly appear and disappear in my bios, one boot it lists all the way to 3000mhz then the next 1400 is the max, on the occasions when the higher speeds are present it makes no difference if I select one as the RAM still showed as 700mhz (x2 for 1400) in windows. Now up till yesterday I had been selecting XMP 1.3 and then selecting 1400 in the menu below. I decided to let my RAM run at 1333 while I lowered voltage on my OC for stability and set the speed to auto with XMP set to on, and low and behold when I booted up into windows I was running at 1600. I rebooted and checked bios and it claimed to be running at 1600 there too. I reboot and go back into windows and its back to 1400.... I tinkered about with settings for about 2 hours and managed to get it to boot at 1600 off and on but its completely random. Once it reverts to 1400 no amount of rebooting will set it back to 1600, I have to mess with memory settings, even as simple as disabling and re enabling XMP will sometimes do the trick. I tried reflashing my bios suspecting it was some kind of bios glitch but its still happening and there is currently only the release bios available for my board. I am not overly fussed about the RAM speed but it does concern me that my bios is acting irregular with options appearing and vanishing from one boot to the next. I am not familiar with UEFI so don't know what is normal but this feels off to me.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem?


Take the board out, Yell at it.. gasoline, light on fire.. Buy z97


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Take the board out, Yell at it.. gasoline, light on fire.. Buy z97


That reminded me of Rafi haha


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> That reminded me of Rafi haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Take the board out, Yell at it.. gasoline, light on fire.. Buy z97


lol I wish, the wife would kill me. I am still trying to convince her to let me get a Xeon e3-1231 or an i5 4690k


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> lol I wish, the wife would kill me. I am still trying to convince her to let me get a Xeon e3-1231 or an i5 4690k


easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Has anyone killed their G3258 yet? Mines been running at 1.4v for ages now and seems fine, very happy with it!


----------



## JambonJovi

Finally an official member as of now.
The UPS guy delivered some goodies an hour ago.


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Finally an official member as of now.
> The UPS guy delivered some goodies an hour ago.


Awesome sauce! I love the 120mm fan frame and the way it connects to the fan motor, paint black over the cables and it almost looks like a grill.


----------



## lcplDavid

Updates!
Costa Rica 3412B733, DeepCool Gamaxx400(w/ 1 push fan currently), ASrock H97M Pro4, 8gb Kingston [email protected] 1333mhz, 120gb ssd, 1tb hdd, xfx xtr 550w
NZXT Source 210 White with 2 front intake, 2 top exhaust (Rosewill 120 RFA-120-WL), and 1 rear exhaust (stock nzxt fan)
Sys info gathered from HWInfo64

*[email protected], x43uncore/cache [email protected], vccin 1.8v, XMP default/[email protected] (c-states enabled/load line cal on)*
Prime95 Blend ~4 hours: vccin 1.79-1.84v, peak temp 62c, wattage max 37.39w
x264: 10 passes, 4:30:33, 1.65fps, 35913.33kbps

*[email protected], x38uncore/cache [email protected], vccin 1.9v, XMP default/[email protected]*
Prime 95 Blend ~2 hours: vccin 1.88-1.93v, peak temp 72c, wattage max 41.27w
x264: Cannot complete 1 pass after numerous changes to settings. Have stepped voltage, adjusted vccin, enable/disabled load line cal, so on and so forth. I have booted at 5 for fun, but get immediate lockups with prime, x264, chess, etc.

I feel like I have a pretty decent chip, though I may just have a cream of hte crop mid-range. I can probably adjust the cache clocks/[email protected] and get the voltage down lower. I think my issues with 5GHz is probably the mobo. I do intend to remove my vid card at some point to check the power draw/droop as a point of failure. That would be pretty interesting if it were the case. I'd just be happy getting it operational at 5 gigs.

PCSX2 runs beautifully at x48 and 49, though I need to do a lot more tinkering with settings and the like. I know back when I had it at x46 I had issues with all games having really weird slowdowns, but at 48 or 49 there are no issues to be had. Dolphin gets destroyed even at 4.4/4.6 while streaming at 60fps.

Any other ASrock (H97m Pro4) users out there with guidance or insight? I also cannot run my ram higher than 1333. I have the option to get to 1400, but it makes things freeze and die. Voltage could be the culprit there, but I haven't focused much on it yet. I can't seem to select specific XMP profiles, though I can't say I know if that matters. From what I've read, it seems like you select different profiles 1.x to get access to different clocks/timings. If it will help, when I get a chance, I can start screen capping the bios settings and the like. Edit: I probably don't have xmp options because I haven't set my voltage to 1.65....


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcplDavid*
> 
> Any other ASrock (H97m Pro4) users out there with guidance or insight? I also cannot run my ram higher than 1333. I have the option to get to 1400, but it makes things freeze and die. Voltage could be the culprit there, but I haven't focused much on it yet. I can't seem to select specific XMP profiles, though I can't say I know if that matters. From what I've read, it seems like you select different profiles 1.x to get access to different clocks/timings. If it will help, when I get a chance, I can start screen capping the bios settings and the like. Edit: I probably don't have xmp options because I haven't set my voltage to 1.65....


I can randomly get my RAM to run at 1600 if I mess with bios settings on my Asrock B85 Anniversary but as soon as I reboot it goes back to 1400. CPUz detects it at 1600 and it does perform @1600 speeds when it boots @1600 but as soon as I restart/power down the system it resets to 1400. To get it to work I have to restore bios defaults, reinput my OC settings (load profile does not work) then set XMP to on and leave speed set to "auto". Not really worth the hassle to do every time I turn my PC on and it doesn't work every time either... (moral of story, should have shelled out a lil more and gotten an z97)

My RAM is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211457


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Finally an official member as of now.
> The UPS guy delivered some goodies an hour ago.


Sweet!









Speaking of crucial ram; I just got done priming this for the preliminary stabilizing:

http://valid.x86.fr/cz08q8

* Memtest86 5 passes: OK
* Memtest86 RowHammer 5 passes: OK
* LinX: OK
* Prime95: 2h 512K-2048K OK, more to follow.



EDIT: Yeah, it took me a while to get some real OC going on. I've had a lot of catching up in my programming project and I needed a rock-solid build so I left most of it like it was. I got some time to spend on my machine and I wanted to know how far my 1866-9-9-9-27 kit could go on the pentium.
EDIT2: GTX 660 simply won't work on my AsROCK board. No 660 SLI benches.








EDIT3: added full timings page.


----------



## Quantum Reality

@Tarnix: That's strange that your GTX 660 simply won't work. Could you have a board with a dodgy PCI-E slot?

@lcplDavid: Even 4.6 stable is really good!







I feel like maybe there is some headroom in my G3258, but I'm not interested in pushing past 4.4 GHz since what I have works excellently. So props for all that extra testing you did


----------



## lcplDavid

@Xaltar: I intend to get some testing in today with different things. I'll be disconnecting my gfx card and I'll probably do a bios reset and see if I can access anything above 1400. My ram http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/HX316C10FWK2_8.pdf

@Tarnix: You can't get 1 video card to work or you can't get the SLI to work?

@Quantum Reality: Oh yeah, I've been in love with this chip. I ran between 4.2-4.6 on the stock cooler when I first got it and played primarily BF4 with very little trouble. I believe I have a really good middle-of-the-road chip. After I see if I can get an effective 4.8-5, I intend to go back and drop voltages for 4.4-4.6 as low as they'll go. I want to join the damn 5.0ghz club! I could probably do a validator, but I want it to actually operate for a day or so.


----------



## hypespazm

so i got a g3528 with a r9 280x... cpu is at 4.3 ghz everything seems to be running smooth at that speed lol anything under 4 ghz tho is very slow... but i was wondering if there is a way to force tho bios to keep the overclock on at all time. im on a ASrock BTC h81 pro mobo btw


----------



## lcplDavid

Is the bios losing the overclock or does it not show up in windows/cpu-z/etc? If it's not saving changes in bios, I'd check for a jumper that's not set right on the mobo.

In the bios, above where you set your core clock, see if you can change a setting that should say something along the lines of "all cores" or "individual cores" and set it to individual or the like. Basically, this will make you have to type your multiplier in twice for the core overclock, but it should register properly in all the programs.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> @Tarnix: That's strange that your GTX 660 simply won't work. Could you have a board with a dodgy PCI-E slot?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcplDavid*
> 
> @Tarnix: You can't get 1 video card to work or you can't get the SLI to work?


Yeah. one 660 works, not two.


----------



## lcplDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Yeah. one 660 works, not two.


Weird. I am definitely not the right person to address this issue, but do the fans spin at all on the 2nd card? Have you tried swapping the cards to see that they are both functioning properly as a primary card? Does SLI use that little bridge cable? Is it in good condition? I don't think power draw wouldbe an issue or I'd assume it would crash the system entirely.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcplDavid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Yeah. one 660 works, not two.
> 
> 
> 
> Weird. I am definitely not the right person to address this issue, but do the fans spin at all on the 2nd card? Have you tried swapping the cards to see that they are both functioning properly as a primary card? Does SLI use that little bridge cable? Is it in good condition? I don't think power draw wouldbe an issue or I'd assume it would crash the system entirely.
Click to expand...

it was working perfectly on my FX8350


----------



## lcplDavid

Again, it's not at all my area of expertise, but for the sake of problem solving, you gotta do the annoying testing on the intel mobo. It sounds like bad PCI port makes the most sense, though.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcplDavid*
> 
> Again, it's not at all my area of expertise, but for the sake of problem solving, you gotta do the annoying testing on the intel mobo. It sounds like bad PCI port makes the most sense, though.


I already did. I tried three different bridges, flipped them, hard, soft, tried new driver, tried different slot, tried forcing the PCIE lanes to Gen 2.0, tried auto, tried Gen 3.0, I tried. Everything. I already gave up on it.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Sounds like a dodgy board then. RMA time methinks!


----------



## tp4tissue

go in to power management, go to high performance power plan, click edit.. change minimum cpu to 100%


----------



## SynchronicBoost

So, the G3260 has launched. I can't find any mention of it on this thread or even listed on Newegg and other sites. Microcenter has them. Is this the successor and heir apparent to the G3258?

http://ark.intel.com/compare/82723,87356


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> So, the G3260 has launched. I can't find any mention of it on this thread or even listed on Newegg and other sites. Microcenter has them. Is this the successor and heir apparent to the G3258?
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/compare/82723,87356


Nope, doesn't look like it.
Just another non-K Pentium.
Nothing to write home about.

G3240 - 3.1 GHz
G3250 - 3.2 GHz
G3260 - 3.3 GHz

They're the only main differences as far as I know.


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Nope, doesn't look like it.
> Just another non-K Pentium.
> Nothing to write home about.
> 
> G3240 - 3.1 GHz
> G3250 - 3.2 GHz
> G3260 - 3.3 GHz
> 
> They're the only main differences as far as I know.


This isn't new, release was last year. Its just a low end CPU that tops off the G32XX line with 1333 RAM support then you get into the G34XX series with 1600 RAM support. The whole G32XX line (g3258 excluded) is pretty redundant outside of office/workstation use.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

It is somewhat hard to find any published info even on ARK, that singles out the G3258 as a K-sku processor. You would have to be reading the news releases and reviews to know since it isn't on the part number.


----------



## Xaltar

Yeah it wasn't easy to find the full data on the G3260 I eventually found it here

http://cpugrade.com/db/intel/desktop/pentium-g/g3000/g3260/

Its one of the more comprehensive (data wise) CPU databases I have encountered though I don't know how accurate it is across the board. The info on the other CPUs I looked up all checked out though so I am guessing its on the mark. The database seems be a work in progress and does not cover all that many CPUs yet.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

From what I gathered, the G3258 is the only pentium that's unlocked and is not planned to be succeeded. The G3258 seems to be a gimmick that was made unlocked for "celebrating 20 years of the pentium brand". A feature though, that would be nice to see on future pentiums or maybe even I3, for the budget gamer... LOL, the celeron has its 20th anniversary coming up in 2018...


----------



## p4inkill3r

I think that 'gimmick' is too strong a word; the g3258 fills a niche that needed filling: an unlocked CPU for budget-minded builders. It has limitations, but what budget CPU doesn't?


----------



## JustAfleshWound

I call it a gimmick cause its just a one time thing. I don't disagree that its a perfect budget cpu when oc.... But if it wasn't unlocked it would hardly sell... I don't know about yall but I wouldn't have even considered this cpu if it wasn't unlocked...


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> But if it wasn't unlocked it would hardly sell... I don't know about yall but I wouldn't have even considered this cpu if it wasn't unlocked...


No one would. That's a given.


----------



## Xaltar

I couldn't resist getting one to play with while I wait for the funds to get something better. This is the first CPU I have owned that I have been able to pass 4ghz with and I even posted at 5ghz so for that alone it has been worth the $70 it cost me. An unlocked i3 would be ideal for the majority of budget minded gamers.


----------



## JambonJovi

Here's a couple of pics of my one.
Might make a build log soon just for the hell of it.
Any thoughts on the batch number ? Good or bad ?

The other cpu is an oldie E2220, that wanted to get in on the action.



Spoiler: Click!


----------



## SynchronicBoost

I just wish Intel would post in ARK what the multi is on the processors and if it is an unlocked, then say so.

What does unlock really mean anyways? It is the microcode that it reports to the BIOS so that the BIOS enables features. Has anyone modified a bios so that an i3 reports as unlocked, so you can do what you will with it? Granted, the K-skus are binned to perform and that's why you pay the premium.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> I couldn't resist getting one to play with while I wait for the funds to get something better. This is the first CPU I have owned that I have been able to pass 4ghz with and I even posted at 5ghz so for that alone it has been worth the $70 it cost me. An unlocked i3 would be ideal for the majority of budget minded gamers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> I just wish Intel would post in ARK what the multi is on the processors and if it is an unlocked, then say so.
> 
> What does unlock really mean anyways? It is the microcode that it reports to the BIOS so that the BIOS enables features. Has anyone modified a bios so that an i3 reports as unlocked, so you can do what you will with it? Granted, the K-skus are binned to perform and that's why you pay the premium.


I simulated a Core i3 4160K @ 4.2 GHz and compared it to a simulated Core i5 4460 3.2 GHz. The locked Core i5 CPU is still better for gaming even if there is a 1 GHz difference in core frequency. Also, I tried to simulate an unlocked Haswell triple-core CPU (I named it Core i4 4400K) and it turned out to be faster than a dual-core CPU with Hyper Threading

I am using a Core i7 4790K that is why I was able to simulate all Haswell CPU configurations. Of course, the L3 cache cannot be simulated

See my benchmarks here
http://www.overclock.net/a/intel-haswell-cpu-review-core-i7-4790k-core-i5-4690k-core-i4-4400k-and-core-i3-4160k-benchmarked


----------



## SynchronicBoost

To be clear, by simulating, you mean that you turned off cores right?


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> To be clear, by simulating, you mean that you turned off cores right?


Yep.
Quote:


> The Core i5, Core i4 and Core i3 were all simulated using Core i7.
> Hyper Threading and active core count was configured in the BIOS.
> Turbo was disabled for all CPU configurations.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Great bit of work there, thanks for that. I think your results show that programs and the OS are getting progressively more multi-core and multi-threaded.


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Great bit of work there, thanks for that. I think your results show that programs and the OS are getting progressively more multi-core and multi-threaded.


Sadly rendering the G3258 less and less desirable.... Still a lot of fun to play with though


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Maybe Intel is doing reverse Psychology sales tactics on us instead of "doing us a favor" with an unlocked Pentium processor. They're saying "you get what you pay for." Then they can charge even more money for the i3-i5-i7 lines.


----------



## Xaltar

From what I have been seeing on the interwebs it seems the Broadwell 1150 CPUs will probably cost less than current offerings given that they are clocked significantly lower than current high end Haswells. The consensus seems to be that intel will be targeting the mainstream market with the 5675C and 5775C.

Lower cost i5s and i7s on the 14nm fab does make sense though, smaller fab, more CPUs per wafer more profit. I also wouldn't be surprised to see an i3 pop up a little further down the line once binning of the i5 and i7 starts to produce more duds. Unless intel plan on Broadwell being a token release I don't see how they will leave it at just the 2 offerings for socket 1150. There is a ton of profit to be had from all those who bought H/Z97 boards in anticipation of Broadwell.


----------



## EthanKing

I have a g3258 with Asus z97-P.
First time Pc builder and overclocker.
4.2Ghz @ 1.3v








Cant get 4.3Ghz stable at all.
Needless to say thats pretty disapointing.


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> I have a g3258 with Asus z97-P.
> First time Pc builder and overclocker.
> 4.2Ghz @ 1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant get 4.3Ghz stable at all.
> Needless to say thats pretty disapointing.


Did you have a look at this thread yet?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

There are a few settings that can really help your OC or hinder it if left to auto. Also, your power supply makes a big difference, if the CPU is getting unstable power you will need more Vcore to get it stable. What are the rest of your specs?


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> I have a g3258 with Asus z97-P.
> First time Pc builder and overclocker.
> 4.2Ghz @ 1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant get 4.3Ghz stable at all.
> Needless to say thats pretty disapointing.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have a look at this thread yet?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics
> 
> There are a few settings that can really help your OC or hinder it if left to auto. Also, your power supply makes a big difference, if the CPU is getting unstable power you will need more Vcore to get it stable. What are the rest of your specs?
Click to expand...

Thanks for the link








G3258
Asus z97p
Corsair cx430m
4x2gb vengeance 1600mhz
Msi r7 260x 2gdr5 oc
128gb ssd
340gb hdd

Right now I have the core multiplier set to 42, uncore 32, vcore 1.3v, uncore voltage 1.2v.
Think I still have the Vccin set to 1.9v


----------



## Xaltar

What do you have your RAM speed set to? As a general rule you will want to turn off XMP while trying to overclock. What are your temps like and are you using an aftermarket cooler or the stock one? My g3258 isn't a great overclocker either but I can get 4.2 at about 1.24v and [email protected] 1.36v with 4.4 needing a massive 1.42v to be stable and anything over 4.4 needs so much voltage I hit thermal limits. Be patient and start at 4.0 with 1.1v and see if you are stable then up the multi x1, test, up vcore if unstable in increments of 0.05v until stable then up multi again and repeat. This way you will find your max OC at the best possible vcore. Never trust the auto OC options they always shunt way too much voltage into your CPU.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> What do you have your RAM speed set to? As a general rule you will want to turn off XMP while trying to overclock. What are your temps like and are you using an aftermarket cooler or the stock one? My g3258 isn't a great overclocker either but I can get 4.2 at about 1.24v and [email protected] 1.36v with 4.4 needing a massive 1.42v to be stable and anything over 4.4 needs so much voltage I hit thermal limits. Be patient and start at 4.0 with 1.1v and see if you are stable then up the multi x1, test, up vcore if unstable in increments of 0.05v until stable then up multi again and repeat. This way you will find your max OC at the best possible vcore. Never trust the auto OC options they always shunt way too much voltage into your CPU.


Xmp was off during overclocking.
Using a cm seidon 120v (65° max at 1.3v under load with prime95)

I havent used any auto Oc stuff just manually changing things in bios.

I was stable at 4ghz with 1.2v lowest.
4.2 @ 1.3v lowest.
Cant stabalize 4.3 at all even with 1.4v.

My voltages seem all over the place in hwmonitor with Cpu Vcore only reaching 0.9v under load, im guessing thats wrong?


----------



## Xaltar

Yes HWmonitor reports my Vcore as 0.89 after messing with it it seems that VID is actually my vcore as it changes to match whatever I set my Vcore to in bios where the actual "vcore" in HWmonitor does not change from 0.89 so it must be a mislabel in the software. Just look at all the readouts and see which is closest to your bios vcore.

Looks like you may have just gotten a bad clocker....


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> I have a g3258 with Asus z97-P.
> First time Pc builder and overclocker.
> 4.2Ghz @ 1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant get 4.3Ghz stable at all.
> Needless to say thats pretty disapointing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Did you have a look at this thread yet?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics
> 
> There are a few settings that can really help your OC or hinder it if left to auto. Also, your power supply makes a big difference, if the CPU is getting unstable power you will need more Vcore to get it stable. What are the rest of your specs?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Thanks for the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G3258
> Asus z97p
> Corsair cx430m
> 4x2gb vengeance 1600mhz
> Msi r7 260x 2gdr5 oc
> 128gb ssd
> 340gb hdd
> 
> Right now I have the core multiplier set to 42, uncore 32, vcore 1.3v, uncore voltage 1.2v.
> Think I still have the Vccin set to 1.9v


Overclocking mileage has a large variation on Haswell

My Pentium G3258 @ 4.2 GHz needs 1.28 Vcore

My Core i7 4790K @ 4.2 GHz needs 1.1 Vcore


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> What do you have your RAM speed set to? As a general rule you will want to turn off XMP while trying to overclock.
> 
> Looks like you may have just gotten a bad clocker....


If you plan on keeping your processor a while, I would suggest that with later BIOS releases for your board, that OC will get better. I have an X79 3820 that wouldn't clock for dear life at 4.4 ghz and RAM that couldn't do past stated 1600. The latest bios release has allowed everything to be left on Auto and XMP and now dead stable at 4.9 ghz and 1866 mhz respectively. Later bios releases must have the benefit of more data over time to refine them or something.


----------



## EthanKing

Thanks for the help


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> If you plan on keeping your processor a while, I would suggest that with later BIOS releases for your board, that OC will get better. I have an X79 3820 that wouldn't clock for dear life at 4.4 ghz and RAM that couldn't do past stated 1600. The latest bios release has allowed everything to be left on Auto and XMP and now dead stable at 4.9 ghz and 1866 mhz respectively. Later bios releases must have the benefit of more data over time to refine them or something.


Totally agree, its always worth while to have another go at it with each new bios release







Additionally I have always felt that CPUs settle in over time though I am not sure if that is a valid observation


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Totally agree, its always worth while to have another go at it with each new bios release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally I have always felt that CPUs settle in over time though I am not sure if that is a valid observation


The two boxes I have that have benefited from BIOS upgrades were never used, but to fire up and clock. They gathered dust for a bit, so I know it was all about the BIOS.


----------



## Xaltar

My observation is likely little more than thermal compound setting now that I think about it







I am still waiting for Asrock to release a new bios for my board, there is only the release bios available at the moment and it has some pretty glaring bugs like the XMP bug I mentioned earlier in the thread. It would be nice if they included a vinput setting too, currently its not present and only goes up to about 1.75v which I am quite sure is one of the reasons I can't pass 4.5ghz on my CPU.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Here's an easy way to find out if the CPU model is an unlocked proc, just see if it qualifies for the guarantee plan.

http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/purchase-a-plan


----------



## SLOWION

Just upgraded my CPU cooler to the be quiet! Shadow Rock LP. Seems to be working well so far although I may try and change the orientation of the cooler


----------



## Elektro

Managed to get the G3258 to 4.688 ghz (47x @ 99.76 BCLK) @ 1.33v with the Biostar H81MHV3 and a CM 212 Evo. I'm using this in my main rig and it never gets over 72 degrees Celsius.


Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/eknfe1


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elektro*
> 
> Managed to get the G3258 to 4.688 ghz (47x @ 99.76 BCLK) @ 1.33v with the Biostar H81MHV3 and a CM 212 Evo. I'm using this in my main rig and it never gets over 72 degrees Celsius.
> 
> 
> Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/eknfe1


Good job! Did lowering the bclk help to stabalize it?


----------



## Elektro

Yeah, it was so I could lower the vcore by 0.05 volts to make it a bit more efficient.


----------



## TopicClocker

And here I am, still rocking the stock cooler.









If only I didn't break my Arctic Freezer 7 Pro!









The stock cooler gets the job done for me though, I'm not really bothered by the temps.


----------



## Elektro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> The stock cooler gets the job done for me though, I'm not really bothered by the temps.


I've had really bad times with the stock intel cooler. Even with the copper slug in the middle, and while I was using Arctic MX2 at stock clock, I was hitting high 60s at idle.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elektro*
> 
> I've had really bad times with the stock intel cooler. Even with the copper slug in the middle, and while I was using Arctic MX2 at stock clock, I was hitting high 60s at idle.


Whoa! Idle?

At 4.4GHz 1.280v mine idles around 40-43c and under load in games it's around 60-68c


----------



## Elektro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Whoa! Idle?
> 
> At 4.4GHz 1.280v mine idles around 40-43c and under load in games it's around 60-68c


Yeah, I think I got a bad fan on that one. I tried turning it up in the BIOS, but it was just loud, like a buzzing noise. So I just replaced it with the 212 Evo I had and it worked fine.


----------



## EthanKing

I have a seidon 120v and stress testing with prime95 (the max temp torture test, small something lol) 4.2Ghz @ 1.25v max temp 65°C


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> And here I am, still rocking the stock cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only I didn't break my Arctic Freezer 7 Pro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stock cooler gets the job done for me though, I'm not really bothered by the temps.


Hm! Does your board have LGA775 mounting holes? If so, I could send you my AC7 which isn't doing anything. my Pentium Dual Core E6700 isn't being overclocked so I'm just running it with the stock Intel HSF, and my Q6700 is under a CM Hyper 212+


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Anyone using an H97 with their G3258 to clock?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Anyone using an H97 with their G3258 to clock?


I used a asrock h87 pro4 before moving that board over to my server. It overclocked the pentium just as good as the z87 plus im using now. 4.7ghz 1.312v but I think that is a decent g3258 I have.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I used a asrock h87 pro4 before moving that board over to my server. It overclocked the pentium just as good as the z87 plus im using now. 4.7ghz 1.312v but I think that is a decent g3258 I have.


Very interesting. The chipset specs for the H97 seem to indicate that it doesn't support overclocking. It is good to know that it actually does.


----------



## Xaltar

Most 1150 boards from popular brands like Gigabyte, Asus, Asrock and MSI support overclocking via bios implementation now. The H97 chipset is no different in that regard. I have a B85 chipset board and I have my g3258 overclocked to 4.2 for constant use and 4.5 for benchmarking on it. The Z87 and Z97 chipsets are better suited for overclocking however and often yield better results. The key to overclocking the G3258 seems to be luck though, some people have managed 4.8 at 1.3v - 1.35v on H81 chipsets while others have not been able to pass 4.4ghz at any voltage on Z97 chipset boards. The binning of the G3258 seems to be pretty erratic and so it basically comes down to good luck. I suspect earlier lots of the g3258 may be binned better, I have noted that there seems to be a decline in the maximum OCs people have been getting out of these CPUs.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Very interesting. The chipset specs for the H97 seem to indicate that it doesn't support overclocking. It is good to know that it actually does.


asrock does for sure.

Currently i have a 4670k at 4.2ghz 1.190v on the h87 board. Check my media browser server in sig.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Most 1150 boards from popular brands like Gigabyte, Asus, Asrock and MSI support overclocking via bios implementation now. The H97 chipset is no different in that regard. I have a B85 chipset board and I have my g3258 overclocked to 4.2 for constant use and 4.5 for benchmarking on it. The Z87 and Z97 chipsets are better suited for overclocking however and often yield better results. The key to overclocking the G3258 seems to be luck though, some people have managed 4.8 at 1.3v - 1.35v on H81 chipsets while others have not been able to pass 4.4ghz at any voltage on Z97 chipset boards. *The binning of the G3258 seems to be pretty erratic and so it basically comes down to good luck. I suspect earlier lots of the g3258 may be binned bette*r, I have noted that there seems to be a decline in the maximum OCs people have been getting out of these CPUs.


possible.

My g3258 oc's better than my 4790k. Matter of fact the g3258 at 4.7 1.312v is best oc I have had after 8 total haswells. I had a couple of really bad 4670ks though.


----------



## Xaltar

I can't get mine to even boot into windows at 4.6 even at 1.6v when I had my PC sitting near an open window with temps at -6c outside, temps were fine even at that voltage with my freezer 13. Not that I would try that now that its 24c outside. I suspect my board may not be ideal for the g3258 but it really isn't worth buying a new board only to discover its just not a great CPU. I think I will just hold out for a while longer with it and get a Xeon e3 1241 or ideally an i7 4790k if cash flow permits. It has been a blast to play with however, I even got it to post and mess with bios settings at 5ghz with a massive 1.65v, sadly, instant BSOD trying to boot so I couldn't join the 5ghz club


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> I can't get mine to even boot into windows at 4.6 even at 1.6v when I had my PC sitting near an open window with temps at -6c outside, temps were fine even at that voltage with my freezer 13. Not that I would try that now that its 24c outside. I suspect my board may not be ideal for the g3258 but it really isn't worth buying a new board only to discover its just not a great CPU. I think I will just hold out for a while longer with it and get a Xeon e3 1241 or ideally an i7 4790k if cash flow permits. It has been a blast to play with however, I even got it to post and mess with bios settings at 5ghz with a massive 1.65v, sadly, instant BSOD trying to boot so I couldn't join the 5ghz club


Lottery my friend, lottery. I have a fancy new 4690k that won't go past 4.4 all core that has me a bit bummed at the moment. I'm sure later bios revs will afford 4.7. But I'd like to see those numbers right now. There's an H87 bundle out there right now that I might save the Mobo for some G3258 clocking.


----------



## EthanKing

@Xaltar I cant get 4.5ghz stable on a z97 board


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> @Xaltar I cant get 4.5ghz stable on a z97 board


I'm sure you've already done this, but make sure your power settings for sustained amps and watts are setup. Those limits always end up killing transient behavior.


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Lottery my friend, lottery. I have a fancy new 4690k that won't go past 4.4 all core that has me a bit bummed at the moment. I'm sure later bios revs will afford 4.7. But I'd like to see those numbers right now. There's an H87 bundle out there right now that I might save the Mobo for some G3258 clocking.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> @Xaltar I cant get 4.5ghz stable on a z97 board


Yup, exactly my point. Even at 4.2 though these little guys are great value. I think I may try a suicide run for 5ghz on this one once I get a better CPU, I wonder how many volts it will take to get it to boot into windows and validate at 5ghz. I will say this though, I have not had this much fun overclocking since my old celeron 300a that I had running at 550mhz and my P4 2.4b northwood that ran @ 3.6 for pretty much the entire time I owned it.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Yup, exactly my point. Even at 4.2 though these little guys are great value. I think I may try a suicide run for 5ghz on this one once I get a better CPU, I wonder how many volts it will take to get it to boot into windows and validate at 5ghz. I will say this though, I have not had this much fun overclocking since my old celeron 300a that I had running at 550mhz and my P4 2.4b northwood that ran @ 3.6 for pretty much the entire time I owned it.


On my X79 Sabertooth, there is a great little Vcore setting that is Vcore boot. I set that guy to 1.6 just for boots and it has worked magic. I wish it was on this Z87 I'm playing on right now.

I took a big break and got back in with a Core2Quad and hooked again. My old Pentium 133 FSB overclocked rig is still somewhere in my warehouse. I'll have to resurrect that guy and take pics.


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> My old Pentium 133 FSB overclocked rig is still somewhere in my warehouse. I'll have to resurrect that guy and take pics.


Now you have said it, it must be done


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> @Xaltar I cant get 4.5ghz stable on a z97 board
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you've already done this, but make sure your power settings for sustained amps and watts are setup. Those limits always end up killing transient behavior.
Click to expand...

New to Pc so have no idea what you mean. I locked vcore to 44 @ 1.4v, uncore 32 @ 1.2v and vccin to 1.95v.


----------



## EthanKing

Also: that would boot at 4.4 but crashed opening GtaV.


----------



## Xaltar

I find I hit thermal limits at anything past 1.38v with my g3258, the temps skyrocket to 90c and over and I get a bsod, hence why I only run 4.5ghz for benchmarking @ 1.45v with all my fans at 100% and the AC cranked up. Even then I get the occasional BSOD. I run at a nice comfy 4.2 @ 1.26v for daily use which really bothers me because I keep seeing other people hitting 4.4/4.5 at around this vcore









I get:
[email protected] 1.26v
[email protected] 1.37v

Stable under any stress test I throw at it, Prime, IBT, x264

[email protected] 1.42v
[email protected] 1.45v

Both are only stable in winter and with fans set to 100% I guess water cooling would sort that but I can not be bothered to spend that kind of money on such a cheapo CPU.

All in all a poor showing from my G3258 so you are not alone


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> I find I hit thermal limits at anything past 1.38v with my g3258, the temps skyrocket to 90c and over and I get a bsod, hence why I only run 4.5ghz for benchmarking @ 1.45v with all my fans at 100% and the AC cranked up. Even then I get the occasional BSOD. I run at a nice comfy 4.2 @ 1.26v for daily use which really bothers me because I keep seeing other people hitting 4.4/4.5 at around this vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get:
> [email protected] 1.26v
> [email protected] 1.37v
> 
> Stable under any stress test I throw at it, Prime, IBT, x264
> 
> [email protected] 1.42v
> [email protected] 1.45v
> 
> Both are only stable in winter and with fans set to 100% I guess water cooling would sort that but I can not be bothered to spend that kind of money on such a cheapo CPU.
> 
> All in all a poor showing from my G3258 so you are not alone


I live in Ireland so its nearly always cold lol and I have a seidon 120v all in one liquid cooler.
I hit 77°C max at 1.45v
What did you mean about the power setup?


----------



## Xaltar

I think the terms vary from brand to brand but you can set up your maximum power draw (in Watts) short term power draw and a few others. Typically you want to set them all to 1000 to in essence clear the restriction. My Asrock does it automatically if I set one of the OC presets so I usually start with that then drop the voltages it sets until I lose stability then bump them up a tick until I get stability back. At least that is what I think SynchronicBoost was talking about, if not then I lack whatever particular setting he meant.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> I think the terms vary from brand to brand but you can set up your maximum power draw (in Watts) short term power draw and a few others. Typically you want to set them all to 1000 to in essence clear the restriction. My Asrock does it automatically if I set one of the OC presets so I usually start with that then drop the voltages it sets until I lose stability then bump them up a tick until I get stability back. At least that is what I think SynchronicBoost was talking about, if not then I lack whatever particular setting he meant.


I will have to look into that thanks.


----------



## Tarnix

I tried anywhere between 4.6Ghz and 4.8Ghz, didn't get much more than lockups and BSODs.
Decided to OC my cache ring...
Before:

After:


I call this a win.

EDIT: I now know why the benching failed; I forgot to replug my fans..








Yes, I can 3DMark at 4.4Ghz passively cooled.


----------



## TopicClocker

I'm hearing good news about the Witcher 3 on this CPU!









Unfortunately, I haven't gotten around to testing it as I still need to finish the Witcher 2 :O


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I'm hearing good news about the Witcher 3 on this CPU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I haven't gotten around to testing it as I still need to finish the Witcher 2 :O


don´t expect too much.


----------



## sc945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> don´t expect too much.


Seems to run fine here.




here




and here




At various settings and for mid-end cards.

I was honestly expecting it to end up like DA:I, unplayable for months regardless of settings.


----------



## JambonJovi

http://valid.x86.fr/u0ah0g





It's alive and kicking !








Now it's time to see what it can do and to find stable voltages.
Had it running @ 4.3GHz with 1.2V but nowhere near stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> don´t expect too much.


Ever the optimist, huh ?


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/u0ah0g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's alive and kicking !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's time to see what it can do and to find stable voltages.
> Had it running @ 4.3GHz with 1.2V but nowhere near stable.
> Ever the optimist, huh ?


Nice to see a fellow Irishman








Keep us up to date on what your g3258 can push


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Nice to see a fellow Irishman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us up to date on what your g3258 can push


Heh, I'm actually Slovakian, but I have been told many times I'd pass as one.
Been here since 2007 and the Irish accent is quite pronounced.










Anywho... the G3258 needed 1.34V to boot @ 4.6GHz so it's fairly average I'd say.
But then again on a H81 itx mobo for €70, that's not too bad.
If I manage to find decent enough settings to run it at 4.5GHz daily, I'll be happy.

http://valid.x86.fr/0evjqh

4.4GHz should be rock solid I reckon at around 1.29-1.30V


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

u.u League of legends a promise that never came out T_T


----------



## Elektro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> he G3258 needed 1.34V to boot @ 4.6GHz so it's fairly average I'd say.


Yeah, that's about what I got for it too, except I'm running at 47x multiplier and 1.33 vcore.


----------



## TopicClocker

The new Final Fantasy XIV A Realm Reborn Benchmark!





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/u0ah0g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's alive and kicking !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's time to see what it can do and to find stable voltages.
> Had it running @ 4.3GHz with 1.2V but nowhere near stable.


Congrats!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*
> 
> u.u League of legends a promise that never came out T_T


:O I totally forgot, sorry!

Okay I'll try and remember to try it this week, I'll start the download! :O


----------



## JambonJovi

Well the sweet spot for my G3258 @ 4.4GHz seems to be 1.281V
My settings right now are:

Core Ratio: 44x
Cache ratio: 32x
Core Voltage: 1.281V
Cache Voltage: 1.200V
VCCIN: 1.800V

EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
LLC: High
EIST: Disabled
CPU C States: Disabled
Boot Performance Mode: Turbo Performance

Now that that's done, I have a different question...

Is there any way I can get my Crucial Ballistix Tactical Ram to run at 1600MHz ?
I did set the XMP profile in BIOS, however it only runs at 1400MHz
Is this a result of a combination of limitations of the G3258's IMC and the H81 chipset ?
It doesn't bother me too much, but it is a shame, considering some of these memory
modules are well able to run at 2000MHz and above on Z boards.

I wasn't able to get them to run at 1600MHz but I have tried tightening the timings
in hope that I'd see some performance improvement. I _did_ but it is negligible.

8-8-8-24 @ 1400MHz



7-7-7-21 @ 1400MHz



Edit: Decided to do what Tarnix did a few days ago and OC'd the Cache as well..

8-8-8-24 @ 1400MHz Cache Ratio: 40



7-7-7-21 @ 1400MHz Cache Ratio: 40



Another little bump


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Is there any way I can get my Crucial Ballistix Tactical Ram to run at 1600MHz ?
> I did set the XMP profile in BIOS, however it only runs at 1400MHz
> Is this a result of a combination of limitations of the G3258's IMC and the H81 chipset ?
> It doesn't bother me too much, but it is a shame, considering some of these memory
> modules are well able to run at 2000MHz and above on Z boards.
> 
> I wasn't able to get them to run at 1600MHz but I have tried tightening the timings
> in hope that I'd see some performance improvement. I _did_ but it is negligible.


I managed to trick mine to boot at 1600 a few times but it was clearly a bug. I managed by enabling Boost 20/30 in A-tuning (asrock app for my board) and then when I set my RAM to XMP with speed set to auto it booted at 1600 but reverted to 1400 at the next reboot. It does not do it every time though so its obviously something bugging out. It does lead me to believe that there is a lot less of a difference between Z and H/B chipsets than intel would have us believe.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Well the sweet spot for my G3258 @ 4.4GHz seems to be 1.281V
> My settings right now are:
> 
> Core Ratio: 44x
> Cache ratio: 32x
> Core Voltage: 1.281V
> Cache Voltage: 1.200V
> VCCIN: 1.800V
> 
> EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
> LLC: High
> EIST: Disabled
> CPU C States: Disabled
> Boot Performance Mode: Turbo Performance
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Another little bump


That's awesome, I'm running 1.280v on my processor as well!


----------



## bernieyee

Can anyone help me with my G3258 + H97i-PLUS?

Sometimes CPU-Z reports it running at the intended 4.2GHz and other times stock 3.2GHz.

What could be the problem?

Core Ratio - 42
Core Voltage - 1.275
EIST - Disabled
C-States - Disabled

Everything else is on auto.

BTW, what other settings should I look into to see if I can push this chip further? I couldn't get 4.4GHz even with 1.4v.. but I didn't tinker with the cache settings, VCCIN, or LLC + other things.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bernieyee*
> 
> Can anyone help me with my G3258 + H97i-PLUS?
> 
> Sometimes CPU-Z reports it running at the intended 4.2GHz and other times stock 3.2GHz.
> 
> What could be the problem?
> 
> Core Ratio - 42
> Core Voltage - 1.275
> EIST - Disabled
> C-States - Disabled
> 
> Everything else is on auto.
> 
> BTW, what other settings should I look into to see if I can push this chip further? I couldn't get 4.4GHz even with 1.4v.. but I didn't tinker with the cache settings, VCCIN, or LLC + other things.


I think that the chip dropping down to 3.2GHz could just be the power saving features like speedstep and stuff, do you see any other clock speeds below 3.2GHz and does the voltage drop too?


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bernieyee*
> 
> Can anyone help me with my G3258 + H97i-PLUS?
> 
> Core Ratio - 42
> Core Voltage - 1.275
> EIST - Disabled
> C-States - Disabled
> 
> Everything else is on auto.
> 
> BTW, what other settings should I look into to see if I can push this chip further?
> I couldn't get 4.4GHz even with 1.4v.. but I didn't tinker with the cache settings,
> VCCIN, or LLC + other things.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Well the sweet spot for my G3258 @ 4.4GHz seems to be 1.281V
> My settings right now are:
> 
> Core Ratio: 44x
> Cache ratio: 32x
> Core Voltage: 1.281V
> Cache Voltage: 1.200V
> VCCIN: 1.800V
> 
> EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
> LLC: High
> EIST: Disabled
> CPU C States: Disabled
> Boot Performance Mode: Turbo Performance


That's my one, Cache is now at 40. Bear in mind though, that all CPUs are different.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> That's awesome, I'm running 1.280v on my processor as well!


Yeah it's not too shabby at all. The single core performance is awesome as you've mentioned before.

4.5GHz needs 1.34-1.35 so I'm just gonna stick with where I'm at right now.


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Okay I'll try and remember to try it this week, I'll start the download! :O


*-* HOPE! Try to push it to it's limits some team fighting with 10 champs collision or close cuz it's not the most demanding game for an IDLE test.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*
> 
> *-* HOPE! Try to push it to it's limits some team fighting with 10 champs collision or close cuz it's not the most demanding game for an IDLE test.


Sure thing!


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Haven't been reading the lastest post but, is it any witcher 3 (HOT) bench coming?


----------



## Elektro

Question: Has anyone been able to get above 4.8GHz on an H81/B85 Motherboard?


----------



## TopicClocker

I haven't finished Witcher 2 yet, I want to finish it before I play Witcher 3 :O


----------



## sc945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*
> 
> Haven't been reading the lastest post but, is it any witcher 3 (HOT) bench coming?


Can't say anything about a benchmark, but with my r9 280 and G3258 (@ 4.4 Ghz currently) I get a constant 42 +/- 3 fps on high settings 1080p with the highest post-processing settings (HBAO+, AA) and no stuttering. I turn off Nvidia Hair though. I think the CPU is a bottleneck, but the game is definitely playable. On low settings I can't get a solid 60 fps ( variable 55-60 fps) and I'm sure I should be able to do such on medium with my card.

Here is an interesting thing I saw posted by Durante on how CPU frametimes scale based on thread vs. clockspeed.



http://www.pcgamer.com/durantes-witcher-3-analysis-the-alchemy-of-smoothness/
_
"The figure above illustrates the game's performance across this spectrum of configurations. The game's graphics options were set to Ultra, but resolution was kept at the lowest possible 1024x768 in order to minimize GPU bottlenecks. On the Y axis, 99th percentile frametime is plotted. In simple terms, if this metric is below 16.6 ms you can expect not to be CPU limited in achieving smooth 60 FPS gameplay, and if it is below 33.3 ms the same can be said for 30 FPS. These thresholds are colored green and yellow, respectively."_


----------



## Quantum Reality

Looks like a G3258 at 3.2 GHz is borderline, but even a modest overclock pushes it into playability territory.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Is there any way I can get my Crucial Ballistix Tactical Ram to run at 1600MHz ?
> I did set the XMP profile in BIOS, however it only runs at 1400MHz
> Is this a result of a combination of limitations of the G3258's IMC and the H81 chipset ?
> It doesn't bother me too much, but it is a shame, considering some of these memory
> modules are well able to run at 2000MHz and above on Z boards.
> 
> I wasn't able to get them to run at 1600MHz but I have tried tightening the timings
> in hope that I'd see some performance improvement. I _did_ but it is negligible.
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to trick mine to boot at 1600 a few times but it was clearly a bug. I managed by enabling Boost 20/30 in A-tuning (asrock app for my board) and then when I set my RAM to XMP with speed set to auto it booted at 1600 but reverted to 1400 at the next reboot. It does not do it every time though so its obviously something bugging out. It does lead me to believe that there is a lot less of a difference between Z and H/B chipsets than intel would have us believe.
Click to expand...

Hm... Not sure what to say; my kit is a 1866Mhz kit, so 1600Mhz is underclocking it for me. I can't poke my pentium much for now as my programming needs required me to put the FX back into the case. However, my RAM kit works consistently at 1600Mhz across 3 different cpus, 3 boards and 2 architectures (I had a phenom II before, one of those 4.1Ghz silver chips)

P.S. GTAV really needs 3 or more cores. FX runs it like a champ.

P.P.S: Pentium AE stable at [email protected] confirmed for me. I didn't try pushing it more since I replugged the cooler, however I will do handful of suicide runs when I get my i5, before pulling the pentium out of the socket.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sc945*
> 
> Can't say anything about a benchmark, but with my r9 280 and G3258 (@ 4.4 Ghz currently) I get a constant 42 +/- 3 fps on high settings 1080p with the highest post-processing settings (HBAO+, AA) and no stuttering. I turn off Nvidia Hair though. I think the CPU is a bottleneck, but the game is definitely playable. On low settings I can't get a solid 60 fps ( variable 55-60 fps) and I'm sure I should be able to do such on medium with my card.
> 
> Here is an interesting thing I saw posted by Durante on how CPU frametimes scale based on thread vs. clockspeed.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/durantes-witcher-3-analysis-the-alchemy-of-smoothness/
> _
> "The figure above illustrates the game's performance across this spectrum of configurations. The game's graphics options were set to Ultra, but resolution was kept at the lowest possible 1024x768 in order to minimize GPU bottlenecks. On the Y axis, 99th percentile frametime is plotted. In simple terms, if this metric is below 16.6 ms you can expect not to be CPU limited in achieving smooth 60 FPS gameplay, and if it is below 33.3 ms the same can be said for 30 FPS. These thresholds are colored green and yellow, respectively."_


All the NON-believers can go Suck-it.. G3258 4lyfe:thumb:

The absolute Baseline we've seen is 4.2ghz.. which can even go to 4.4 with a Heavy Hand..


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> All the NON-believers can go Suck-it.. G3258 4lyfe:thumb:
> 
> The absolute Baseline we've seen is 4.2ghz.. which can even go to 4.4 with a Heavy Hand..


Haha!

Oh and guess what Digital Foundry uploaded?

Yup, you guessed it!


----------



## Xaltar

Most of the slowdown with the G3258 in TW3 should be solvable by lowering a few settings here and there like tessellation. I have the game but am finishing the first 2 before I install it or I will be too tempted to play it out of sequence







From what I see in that video however the game is more than playable on this little cpu so long as you are clocked to 4.0 or higher


----------



## Themisseble

WoW that stock FX 6300 is completely throttled....I have seen clock jumping around 2.9GHz to 3.8Ghz. They should do video where FX 630'0 is at 4.5Ghz vs i5 at 3.2Ghz and i3 3.5Ghz.

Pentium g3258 does pretty well for dual core... but even at OC it cant beat i3. FX 8350 does pretty well to... specially if you think that you cna get FX 8320E for the same price as i3 and also you can easily OC it. It was just to soon to bring buldozer in PC market. Cant say that modular desing is bad, because FX 4300 on 28nm should be smaller than pentium. So for cheap CPUs and well threaded apps/games modular is pretty good choice.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> WoW that stock FX 6300 is completely throttled....I have seen clock jumping around 2.9GHz to 3.8Ghz. They should do video where FX 630'0 is at 4.5Ghz vs i5 at 3.2Ghz and i3 3.5Ghz.
> 
> Pentium g3258 does pretty well for dual core... but even at OC it cant beat i3. FX 8350 does pretty well to... specially if you think that you cna get FX 8320E for the same price as i3 and also you can easily OC it. It was just to soon to bring buldozer in PC market. Cant say that modular desing is bad, because FX 4300 on 28nm should be smaller than pentium. So for cheap CPUs and well threaded apps/games modular is pretty good choice.


You can't compare the FX8xxx to ANY i5 or i7 cpus like that on it's own.

You have to compare ENTIRE build cost.

The cost of an entire 8xxx build vs i5 is roughly the same, Maybe $50 less..

But if the whole PC cost $1000, the difference of $50 is only 5% of total cost.

HOWEVER, an i5 can give you up to 50% more FPS in some games.. 5% increase in cost for 50% boost in FPS..

Even if you catch of Super Sale of the 8xxx, I'll give you $100 off.. that's only 10% increase in cost, for 50% boost..

SO no matter how much the AMD 8xxx or 6xxx cost.. INTEL is the better choice.


----------



## Themisseble

Man you didnt get my point.


----------



## NBcares

hey guys i got this g3258 with gigabyte H81M-S2V motherboad i knew that will let me overclock my cpu but so low? i can get only 3.9GHz stable and voltage limited to 1.2V so this is the max what i can get from this board or it's the bad settings i chosen in the bios?


----------



## Xaltar

Have a look at this guide, it should give you all the info you need. At 1.2v you should be able to get at least 4.0 I can do 4.0 @1.15v on my CPU and I don't have a very good clocker.


----------



## NBcares

at 1.2v max i can get is 3.9Ghz that's all with 4GHz windows crashing at booting.. :/ read this guide tried tweeking settings but it doesn't do anything to stop bsod.. Well i have to live with 3.9GHz for now..

I can live with that, but in the games for example Call of Duty AW movies when loading lagging a lot.. i think it's processors fault because GPU ir R9 270.. Maybe i have to turn off or on some cpu settings in bios..


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBcares*
> 
> hey guys i got this g3258 with gigabyte H81M-S2V motherboad i knew that will let me overclock my cpu but so low? i can get only 3.9GHz stable and voltage limited to 1.2V so this is the max what i can get from this board or it's the bad settings i chosen in the bios?


I doubt its the board tbh mate. Im on z97 and can only get 4ghz at 1.2v. Im currently on 4.3ghz with something stupid like 1.39v. Welcome to the 'loosers of the silicon lottery' club lol. Try turning off all the power saving features and mess with load line calibration etc.


----------



## NBcares

I thinks it's because gigabyte limit voltage to 1.2v and cpu can't get more than 3.9GHz with that voltage.. i was somehow managed to run 4GHz but it was unstable.. i think i stick with 3.9GHz as i'm using stock cooler anyway..


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> I doubt its the board tbh mate. Im on z97 and can only get 4ghz at 1.2v. Im currently on 4.3ghz with something stupid like 1.39v. Welcome to the 'loosers of the silicon lottery' club lol. Try turning off all the power saving features and mess with load line calibration etc.


Damn and I thought my CPU was bad. I guess these G3258s are even more of a lottery than other unlocked intels. I guess I should have guessed they would start passing off the lowest binned dregs as soon as the CPUs caught on. I have not seen a newer batch of these OC more than 4.4ghz at anything close to a respectable Vcore. I need 1.42v just to boot at 4.4ghz and I hit the thermal limit after 3 iterations of IBT and BSOD. Early on in the thread we see 4.5ghz as a common peak with Vcore anywhere from 1.2 to 1.35 and now in the later pages there are more and more lottery fails.

Its been fun trying to get more from my G3258 but now, I can't wait to upgrade


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> I doubt its the board tbh mate. Im on z97 and can only get 4ghz at 1.2v. Im currently on 4.3ghz with something stupid like 1.39v. Welcome to the 'loosers of the silicon lottery' club lol. Try turning off all the power saving features and mess with load line calibration etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn and I thought my CPU was bad. I guess these G3258s are even more of a lottery than other unlocked intels. I guess I should have guessed they would start passing off the lowest binned dregs as soon as the CPUs caught on. I have not seen a newer batch of these OC more than 4.4ghz at anything close to a respectable Vcore. I need 1.42v just to boot at 4.4ghz and I hit the thermal limit after 3 iterations of IBT and BSOD. Early on in the thread we see 4.5ghz as a common peak with Vcore anywhere from 1.2 to 1.35 and now in the later pages there are more and more lottery fails.
> 
> Its been fun trying to get more from my G3258 but now, I can't wait to upgrade
Click to expand...

Exactly my reaction. Was fun pushing it to its limits but when I get my 4690k I will probably get the g3258 to 5+Ghz no matter what







I ran mine at 4.5Ghz with well over 1.4v ( I think 1.475v or sonething) for a few days with decent temps but since I cant afford a replacment right now I am back down to 4.3Ghz.
My cpu is costa rica aswell which apparently Oc better :/


----------



## maxpowers1122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Exactly my reaction. Was fun pushing it to its limits but when I get my 4690k I will probably get the g3258 to 5+Ghz no matter what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran mine at 4.5Ghz with well over 1.4v ( I think 1.475v or sonething) for a few days with decent temps but since I cant afford a replacment right now I am back down to 4.3Ghz.
> My cpu is costa rica aswell which apparently Oc better :/


Costa Rica does seem to OC better. I bought mine in March so i dont think it is from a newer batch. I'm finally stable at 4.8 with 1.345v. Someday I will invest in water cooling and try to get stable at 5. It boots at 5.0 no problem and can even run a few rounds of 3dmark, but usually crashes soon after.


----------



## Elektro

What cooler are you using? I'm using a 212 evo and I can't even get to 4.9 without thermal throttle or shutdown.


----------



## abctoz

Try using the x264 stress test in the haswell O/C thread, it runs cooler and in my experience it finds BSOD faster than prime95.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elektro*
> 
> What cooler are you using? I'm using a 212 evo and I can't even get to 4.9 without thermal throttle or shutdown.


I tried a 212 EVO for a few days, didn't last long... It heated up fast past 1.32v and could hardly maintain for what I was needing it to do... I would also get throttled in games after a few mins of heat saturation... 4.9 is really pushing it on the 212, at 4.8 mine idled around 45-50 and just opening chrome would cause it to jump to 90 or so... Don't expect too much from that 212...


----------



## p4inkill3r

I use a 212 Evo on mine @ 4.6GHz/1.35v and it performs well, idling a few degrees above ambient and never getting above 85C even during stressing.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> I use a 212 Evo on mine @ 4.6GHz/1.35v and it performs well, idling a few degrees above ambient and never getting above 85C even during stressing.


Mine just about hits 80 at 1.45v stressing with P95!


----------



## Elektro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> I tried a 212 EVO for a few days, didn't last long... It heated up fast past 1.32v and could hardly maintain for what I was needing it to do... I would also get throttled in games after a few mins of heat saturation... 4.9 is really pushing it on the 212, at 4.8 mine idled around 45-50 and just opening chrome would cause it to jump to 90 or so... Don't expect too much from that 212...


I have two fans on 100% and a 80mm fan pointed at the mosfets. At 4.7 it's fine, at around 32 idle, 68-72 load, but 4.8 and above it skyrockets to 75 and higher under load.


----------



## SLOWION

Ran some benchmarks of my G3258 @ 4.4GHz and XFX Radeon R9 290




Benchmarks start at 6:13


----------



## russy23

just been tweaking in the bios and heres my final result, i will be using this all the time now

nothing booted up after this..4.7 or 4.8, i used manual vcore to start with and then tried 1.350, not prepared to go higher, anyway 4.6 is pretty damn good on air


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russy23*
> 
> 
> 
> just been tweaking in the bios and heres my final result, i will be using this all the time now
> 
> nothing booted up after this..4.7 or 4.8, i used manual vcore to start with and then tried 1.350, not prepared to go higher, anyway 4.6 is pretty damn good on air


If you're not running stock cooler and temps are in check then don't be afraid to push a lil more volts...


----------



## russy23

What would be safe vcore for testing and 24/7??

Using evo 212..so temps mid 60s at mo


----------



## Elektro

From what i've found, for 24/7 use, never go over 1.4 on the vcore for max stability.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

^ I've been around 1.4 since I've gotten this cpu and had no issues... You can lean on it a bit, it will support the weight...


----------



## Elektro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> ^ I've been around 1.4 since I've gotten this cpu and had no issues... You can lean on it a bit, it will support the weight...


Same, running 4.8 stable now at 1.399 vcore with the 212 Evo on H81MHV3.


----------



## jamtin

I have one of these beautiful processors and depending on what motherboard you own, you may be able to adjust the bclk frequency and the cpu core voltage in small increments.

Here are some bios settings that will probably work for you if you've a decent motherboard (using z97i-plus);

4634MHz - 45 x 103 @ 1.315V
4644MHz - 43 x 108 @ 1.325V
4646MHz - 46 x 101 @ 1.325V
4654MHz - 47 x 99 @ 1.335V
4655MHz - 49 x 95 @ 1.335V
4656MHz - 48 x 97 @ 1.338V
4664MHz - 44 x 106 @ 1.36V

example: 

Just try to get a stable overclock with good temps first before going any further. *edit - *don't manually overclock with a stock intel cooler*. I'm currently using a Noctua NH-L9i. Good luck!

The manual cpu settings above took me about 8 hours in total to work out the required voltage to achieve stability for each different cpu multiplier and base clock frequency. Each setting has been tested and will yield an overclock between 1.4 & 1.5GHz. Enjoy...

Or you could be lazy and set bios to 46x100 @ 1.3V and achieve a stable overclock.

I primed my system for 12 hours with a multiplier of 44 @ 1.2V when i first installed it last week. Then I began slowly going up, it will happily sit at 4.8GHz with speedstep enabled but I have to set the core voltage to 1.46V (I'd rather not).


----------



## russy23

after an hours use at 4.6, the screen went mental and froze..im going to come down to 4.5ghz and settle for it..i dont really want to mess with the vcore above 1.3v as this is the only chip i have and probs will be for a while


----------



## jamtin

better to be safe, i suppose...

Here's my processor being stressed at 4.6



I'm using an evga 430w psu, asus z97i-plus motherboard with kingston hyperx ram.

When overclocking your processor take into consideration that every individual setup requires fine tuning due to the vast array of components available, the differences in ambient temps pending location and the cpu itself.

Overclocking season here right now. I love winter!


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> Overclocking season here right now. I love winter!


Overclocking season all year round over here haha. 11-12°C would be the average









Would 1.4V be still considered safe on my H81I-Plus ?
Just want to see how far my chip can be pushed.


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Overclocking season all year round over here haha. 11-12°C would be the average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would 1.4V be still considered safe on my H81I-Plus ?
> Just want to see how far my chip can be pushed.


Lucky you... I have limited experience with that chipset, just a few customer builds, mostly non-overclocked.

Research that chipset in regards to it's overclocking potential along with the capabilities of your particular motherboard (a bios update may help - *take caution*, this is probably not necessary). You also want to make sure that your ram is made by a decent manufacturer and has heatspreaders attached.

Now it comes down to you, testing, monitoring, recording (if you think it'll help) and rebooting and making slight changes to a few bios settings over and over until you're happy with the outcome.

Good luck!


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> Overclocking season here right now. I love winter!
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking season all year round over here haha. 11-12°C would be the average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would 1.4V be still considered safe on my H81I-Plus ?
> Just want to see how far my chip can be pushed.
Click to expand...

Horrid weather yesterday wasnt it.
Dude im running 1.45v and temps are well under Tj max


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> I have one of these beautiful processors and depending on what motherboard you own, you may be able to adjust the bclk frequency and the cpu core voltage in small increments.
> 
> Here are some bios settings that will probably work for you if you've a decent motherboard (using z97i-plus);
> 
> 4634MHz - 45 x 103 @ 1.315V
> 4644MHz - 43 x 108 @ 1.325V
> 4646MHz - 46 x 101 @ 1.325V
> 4654MHz - 47 x 99 @ 1.335V
> 4655MHz - 49 x 95 @ 1.335V
> 4656MHz - 48 x 97 @ 1.338V
> 4664MHz - 44 x 106 @ 1.36V
> 
> example:
> 
> Just try to get a stable overclock with good temps first before going any further. *edit - *don't manually overclock with a stock intel cooler*. I'm currently using a Noctua NH-L9i. Good luck!
> 
> The manual cpu settings above took me about 8 hours in total to work out the required voltage to achieve stability for each different cpu multiplier and base clock frequency. Each setting has been tested and will yield an overclock between 1.4 & 1.5GHz. Enjoy...
> 
> Or you could be lazy and set bios to 46x100 @ 1.3V and achieve a stable overclock.
> 
> I primed my system for 12 hours with a multiplier of 44 @ 1.2V when i first installed it last week. Then I began slowly going up, it will happily sit at 4.8GHz with speedstep enabled but I have to set the core voltage to 1.46V (I'd rather not).


You should run benchmarks of your best BCLK vs ratio OC and see which one performs the best to get the most out of your chip.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> Lucky you... I have limited experience with that chipset, just a few customer builds, mostly non-overclocked.
> 
> Research that chipset in regards to it's overclocking potential along with the capabilities of your particular
> motherboard (a bios update may help - *take caution*, this is probably not necessary). You also want
> to make sure that your ram is made by a decent manufacturer and has heatspreaders attached.
> 
> Now it comes down to you, testing, monitoring, recording (if you think it'll help) and rebooting and
> making slight changes to a few bios settings over and over until you're happy with the outcome.
> 
> Good luck!


Cheers. Yeah, my only concern is whether or not the DIGI+ power control on H81 boards
is as reliable as on the Z-series boards. Haven't gone beyond 4.6GHz @ 1.34V yet but I'll give it a bash.
My Ram is Crucial Ballistix Tactical 1600MHz so there's no issues there, apart from it not even running
at the rated speed (check my previous post if you want). If I had a Z board, it'd be good for ~1900-2000MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Horrid weather yesterday wasnt it.
> Dude im running 1.45v and temps are well under Tj max


Shockin' alright.

I'll try to push it a bit more once I've replaced the stock cooler.
Not that there's any problem with it. Max temps I got were ~78 degrees
but I bought myself the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B cooler so I want
to try it out.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> Lucky you... I have limited experience with that chipset, just a few customer builds, mostly non-overclocked.
> 
> Research that chipset in regards to it's overclocking potential along with the capabilities of your particular
> motherboard (a bios update may help - *take caution*, this is probably not necessary). You also want
> to make sure that your ram is made by a decent manufacturer and has heatspreaders attached.
> 
> Now it comes down to you, testing, monitoring, recording (if you think it'll help) and rebooting and
> making slight changes to a few bios settings over and over until you're happy with the outcome.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers. Yeah, my only concern is whether or not the DIGI+ power control on H81 boards
> is as reliable as on the Z-series boards. Haven't gone beyond 4.6GHz @ 1.34V yet but I'll give it a bash.
> My Ram is Crucial Ballistix Tactical 1600MHz so there's no issues there, apart from it not even running
> at the rated speed (check my previous post if you want). If I had a Z board, it'd be good for ~1900-2000MHz
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Horrid weather yesterday wasnt it.
> Dude im running 1.45v and temps are well under Tj max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shockin' alright.
> 
> I'll try to push it a bit more once I've replaced the stock cooler.
> Not that there's any problem with it. Max temps I got were ~78 degrees
> but I bought myself the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B cooler so I want
> to try it out.
Click to expand...

Yeah im using an all in one liquid cooler.


----------



## jamtin

You should run benchmarks of your best BCLK vs ratio OC and see which one performs the best to get the most out of your chip...








I don't know what speed I will settle on yet.


----------



## jamtin

I've been testing the 44x106 - 4664 setting, i wanted to know if it'd be beneficial to set the cpu core voltage using adaptive offset. Here are some results,

I had to give the cpu a .29 adaptive offset to be able to boot into windows and this voltage was not completely stable (124 insufficient voltage)



I had to raise the voltage to .33 to achieve "stability". 

.33 at idle 

I rebooted and changed back to manual voltage with 1.36 to achieve stability.



Passing prime95 x64 

and at idle


----------



## smooth

Is it voltage or heat that kills these new chips?

I just received another G3258 and was installing windows for a couple hours before I was able to check temps inside the OS and it reported the cores sitting at 100C!
I shut it down and checked the cooler and it turns out one of those tiny plastic halves of the pin that anchors it to the board was tweaked outward enough so the leg wasn't clamped into the board and was up off the chip a smidgen.

I'm not sure how long it was at 100C, probably the entire time, or if it went over that temp (doesn't seem like it did). Did I fry my chip? Everything works except it locks up sometimes when I try one particular game...although I'm also on Windows 10 and I think that might have something to do with it as well. Do these chips even fry if they're operating at stock voltage but hit 100C temps or was it just throttling and probably no harm done?


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smooth*
> 
> Is it voltage or heat that kills these new chips?
> 
> Did I fry my chip? Everything works except it locks up sometimes when I try one particular game...although I'm also on Windows 10 and I think that might have something to do with it as well. Do these chips even fry if they're operating at stock voltage but hit 100C temps or was it just throttling and probably no harm done?


Too much voltage and heat will kill any processor, I'll probably let you know soon how much it takes... Make sure that the heatsink is securely attached. You didn't fry it. Look at your temps in bios at stock speeds and don't try to go for massive overclocks until you have adequate cooling. You could try installing Windows 7. No harm, just don't do it again and always reapply thermal paste when reseating your heatsink/fan.


----------



## Xaltar

Generally with modern CPUs there thermal throttling should kick in and save your a$$. Run it through a stress test via IBT or X264 and if it passes you are fine


----------



## smooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> Too much voltage and heat will kill any processor, I'll probably let you know soon how much it takes... Make sure that the heatsink is securely attached. You didn't fry it. Look at your temps in bios at stock speeds and don't try to go for massive overclocks until you have adequate cooling. You could try installing Windows 7. No harm, just don't do it again and always reapply thermal paste when reseating your heatsink/fan.


Thanks for the reply.

I had to RMA my 4.8 overclocking champ after I sold the mb/cpu package to someone and they sent it back "DOA" (argh!) and now I'm stuck with this one that Intel sent me that is only hitting 4.0.
That's on the stock cooler right now but I couldn't even get it to boot at 4100 so I don't really feel like messing with taking down my main rig to set this one up with better cooling and another mb (guess it could be the mb I had to RMA from the same transaction mentioned above). Frustrating experience to lose my gear like that but now it's an HTPC so whatever.


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smooth*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I had to RMA my 4.8 overclocking champ after I sold the mb/cpu package to someone and they sent it back "DOA" (argh!) and now I'm stuck with this one that Intel sent me that is only hitting 4.0.
> That's on the stock cooler right now but I couldn't even get it to boot at 4100 so I don't really feel like messing with taking down my main rig to set this one up with better cooling and another mb (guess it could be the mb I had to RMA from the same transaction mentioned above). Frustrating experience to lose my gear like that but now it's an HTPC so whatever.


Easy for me to say to you in hindsight but maybe you should've reset the motherboards bios settings to default and deleted any profiles you'd created. The cpu would've used very little voltage peaking at 3200MHz. Intel engineers are working on overclocking it's new generation of processors as we speak so don't worry too much about your *edit 800MHz overclock (with potential for more), you'll survive. Plan ahead in regards to any future purchases. Research, research, research...


----------



## jamtin

Here are some bios settings that will probably work for you if you've a decent motherboard (using z97i-plus);

I have been testing within the 4700 - 4800MHz frequency range.

4738MHz - 46 x 103 @ 1.425V 

4746MHz - 47 x 101 @ 1.42V 

4752MHz - 44 x 108 @ 1.43V 

4752MHz - 48 x 99 @ 1.435V 

4753MHz - 49 x 97 @ 1.43V 

As you probably noticed temps are too high under full load and I should change to a better cooling method if I intend on continuously using any of these settings.


----------



## Elektro

Got my new MSI Z97 PC Mate today, and thought I would OC a bit more than my cheapo Biostar H81MHV3. Got to 4.902 GHz @ 1.427V Vcore, 2.2V VCCIN, 102.12 MHz BCLK on air cooling. Never gets above 70*C (With CM 212 Evo and Arctic MX-2, also multiple fans) and is stable (from 1 HR AIDA64 burn, XTU burn, and a Cinebench 11.5 test).

CPU Valid Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/sad8nf



Too many fans, man.


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elektro*
> 
> Got my new MSI Z97 PC Mate today, and thought I would OC a bit more than my cheapo Biostar H81MHV3. Got to 4.902 GHz @ 1.427V Vcore, 2.2V VCCIN, 102.12 MHz BCLK on air cooling. Never gets above 70*C (With CM 212 Evo and Arctic MX-2, also multiple fans) and is stable (from 1 HR AIDA64 burn, XTU burn, and a Cinebench 11.5 test).
> 
> CPU Valid Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/sad8nf
> 
> 
> 
> Too many fans, man.


Good job!

I have replaced the Noctua NH-L9i CPU heatsink and fan with a Kraken x41 AIO Liquid Cooler.
4738 - 46x103 @ 1.425V - Air Cooled

4738 - 46x103 @ 1.425V - Liquid Cooled


----------



## jamtin

To achieve a 50% overclock (3200MHz - 4800MHz) I found it best to use an adaptive offset with .435 + .025. I've always had the cache/ring voltage set at 1.185. Speedstep & Turbo Mode are enabled.
48x100 @ idle

48x100 under load


----------



## Elektro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> To achieve a 50% overclock (3200MHz - 4800MHz) I found it best to use an adaptive offset with .435 + .025. I've always had the cache/ring voltage set at 1.185. Speedstep & Turbo Mode are enabled.


Have you tried pushing your chip past the 5GHz mark? If you end up doing that, I would like to know what kind of voltages you ended up using. I'm trying to get to 5GHz, but I can't seem to get it.


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elektro*
> 
> Have you tried pushing your chip past the 5GHz mark? If you end up doing that, I would like to know what kind of voltages you ended up using. I'm trying to get to 5GHz, but I can't seem to get it.


Ooh, I don't know about that. I would love to reach 5ghz but my next logical step is 48x101 - 4848 or 47x103 - 4841 and I'm finding both settings are really difficult to find stability whilst trying to keep voltages under 1.525V. I'm afraid I may have already reached this processors limits which is 48x100 - 4800.


----------



## Elektro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> Ooh, I don't know about that. I would love to reach 5ghz but my next logical step is 48x101 - 4848 or 47x103 - 4841 and I'm finding both settings are really difficult to find stability whilst trying to keep voltages under 1.525V. I'm afraid I may have already reached this processors limits which is 48x100 - 4800.


Oh, well I tried 49x102.12 @ 1.51, it booted to desktop, but any load at all, including cpuz would turn it off. I think my craptactular power supply cant leverage enough.


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elektro*
> 
> Oh, well I tried 49x102.12 @ 1.51, it booted to desktop, but any load at all, including cpuz would turn it off. I think my craptactular power supply cant leverage enough.


Your processor is better than mine.

Edit -


The other unopened G3258 has a batch number of 3419C037.


----------



## Elektro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> Your processor is better than mine.


Yeah, I kinda thought I got a good one when I am able to get 47x100 @1.32v stable.


----------



## Elektro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> Edit -
> 
> 
> The other unopened G3258 has a batch number of 3419C037.


My batch number is 3422B433.


----------



## jamtin

I've been waiting for a few packages to arrive from here in Australia and overseas. A Crucial MX200 250GB SATA M.2 Type 2280SS SSD arrived today so I shut down, disconnected power, flipped the motherboard over and inserted the SSD. Started up and ran stressing program and blue screened shortly after. I couldn't use the adaptive offset with .435 + .025 like I had earlier, I had to give it more and so I did. I ended up giving it .46 + .035 and it still bluescreened during stressing. Time to change my approach, I backed off and gave it 1.46 manual and it bluescreened and again at 1.48. Now I tried just a straight offset and I managed to maintain stability with a .455V offset.
48x100 with M.2 drive under load

48x100 with M.2 drive @ idle


Hmm, maybe the "B" in the batch number is significant in regards to it's overclocking capabilities.
The new m.2 drive vs the week old Kingston HyperX Fury SSD


----------



## Elektro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> Hmm, maybe the "B" in the batch number is significant in regards to it's overclocking capabilities.


Possibly, it might be good to search around for other people who have the "B" series chips to see if they OC better than non-"B" chips.


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elektro*
> 
> Possibly, it might be good to search around for other people who have the "B" series chips to see if they OC better than non-"B" chips.


For sure. I'm keen to see how this "C" series chip performs but I don't really want to take it out of its box just yet.

Please excuse the awful resolution


----------



## Elektro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> For sure. I'm keen to see how this "C" series chip performs but I don't really want to take it out of its box just


You should, at this rate it would be interesting to compile a list of how the main batches perform. Maybe including overclock stats and voltages.


----------



## jamtin

Righto, let's see if the "C" series is worthy of standing alongside Intels previous batches of its amazing 20th Anniversary G3258 Unlocked CPU.


----------



## jamtin

I tried booting into Windows with a setting of 42x100 at 1.2. It failed, again at 1.225. Booted into Windows at 1.25, ran stressing program and failed soon into it. Set it to 1.275 and booted into Windows this time passing the heavy stress tests whilst staying relatively cool considering my hot little room at the moment.
Processor in place

"C" Series CPU under load @ 42x100 with a manual voltage of 1.275

"C" Series CPU idling @ 42x100 with a manual voltage of 1.275


* Edit - The thermal paste was too fresh and the CPU probably freaked out a little. After passing prime at 1.275V I changed the BCLK to 101 and left it with the 1.275V it passed prime again with cool temps @ 42x101-4242. I've lowered to 1.27 and will keep testing at and around this speed. I have to slowly burn this processor in, I can't just set it with 1.46V and hope for a massive overclock, it doesn't work like that.


----------



## Elektro

Nice work Jam. What kind of thermal paste are you using?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Elektro*
> 
> Possibly, it might be good to search around for other people who have the "B" series chips to see if they OC better than non-"B" chips.
> 
> 
> 
> For sure. I'm keen to see how this "C" series chip performs but I don't really want to take it out of its box just yet.
> 
> Please excuse the awful resolution
Click to expand...

Hm! Interesting.

I ordered my G3258 way back when it first came out, and my batch code is "3418C004". I hit 4.4 GHz, as seen here.


----------



## Elektro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Hm! Interesting.
> 
> I ordered my G3258 way back when it first came out, and my batch code is "3418C004". I hit 4.4 GHz, as seen here.


Seems "C" batch chips don't perform as good as "B" batches.


----------



## Elektro

Managed to get to 5 GHz with my chip on air cooling. 50x100.012 = 5000.62 @ 1.546v. Pushed it beyond my comfortable zone though, I probably won't do that again without better cooling next time.

Valid: http://valid.canardpc.com/u7kxf0


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> * Edit - *The thermal paste was too fresh* and the CPU probably freaked out a little. After passing prime at 1.275V I changed the BCLK to 101 and left it with the 1.275V it passed prime again with cool temps @ 42x101-4242. I've lowered to 1.27 and will keep testing at and around this speed. I have to slowly burn this processor in, I can't just set it with 1.46V and hope for a massive overclock, it doesn't work like that.


Sorry if this is wrong, but my knowledge of most "new" (basically anything but AS5 that's been sold in the last 3 or 4 years, I think) thermal pastes is that they don't require a curing time to function at their peak. I could be wrong, but would you care to elaborate on what you meant?


----------



## Elektro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Sorry if this is wrong, but my knowledge of most "new" (basically anything but AS5 that's been sold in the last 3 or 4 years, I think)


My Arctic MX-2 takes a little bit to cure, and I bought it 8 months ago.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elektro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Sorry if this is wrong, but my knowledge of most "new" (basically anything but AS5 that's been sold in the last 3 or 4 years, I think)
> 
> 
> 
> My Arctic MX-2 takes a little bit to cure, and I bought it 8 months ago.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but only a few hours at most. AS5 was notorious for needing about 200 hours or so to fully cure.

What I did when I fired this thing up was I ran it at stock for a few days shaking it down, doing memory tests, installing WIndows, doing benches, etc.

After that I began OCing since the heat from a stock CPU alone under load should be enough to get the heatsink compound through the cure time.


----------



## jamtin

Elektro and all, I'm currently using Noctua NT-H1 thermal paste.

I've recently acquired two new G3258 processors from different batches and here are the comparison results between them using;

ASUS Z97i-PLUS
Crucial MX200 250G M.2 SSD
2x 4GB Kingston HyperX Genesis (still waiting for 2x 8GB Kingston HyperX Savage from overseas)
EVGA 430W PSU
NZXT Kraken x41 AIO Liquid Cooler with 1x 140mm fan
1x 120mm case fan

I used a manual voltage setting for all tests except for those at default clock speed.
"C" Series CPU at default clock speed (3200MHz) with voltages left at Auto

"B" Series CPU at default clock speed (3200MHz) with voltages left at Auto

Notice the slight variation in voltages

*@40x100*
"C" Series at 40x100

"B" Series at 40x100


*@42x100*
"C" Series at 42x100

"B" Series at 42x100


*@43x100*
"C" Series at 43x100

"B" Series at 43x100


*@44X100*
"C" Series at 44x100

"B" Series at 44x100


*@44X101*
"C" Series at 44x101

"B" Series at 44x101


*@44X102*
"C" Series at 44x102

"B" Series at 44x102


*@45X100*
"C" Series at 45x100

"B" Series at 45x100


*@45X101*
"C" Series at 45x101

"B" Series at 45x101


*@45X102*
"C" Series at 45x102

"B" Series at 45x102


The pictures indicate that the "C" series processor I purchased requires a massive amount of voltage to even have a chance at coming close to the "B" series. If I had have opened up the "C" processor first and could "only" manage a 1200MHz overclock whilst staying under 1.4 V I would've accepted it and been happy.


----------



## Elektro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> I've recently acquired two new G3258 processors from different batches


What are the batch numbers and letters?


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elektro*
> 
> What are the batch numbers and letters?


I've already posted what they are, but I'll do it one last time.


----------



## Elektro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> I've already posted what they are, but I'll do it one last time.


Oh woops, I thought you got two brand new ones, on top of the ones you already have.


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elektro*
> 
> Oh woops, I thought you got two brand new ones, on top of the ones you already have.


I should've clarified, I heard that the G3258 was a decent overclocking processor so I bought two. I was thinking if one of the processors didn't overclock so well I'd just sell it or save it for a later date. I opened up the first one on the 27th May and began slowly overclocking and was happy with the results so I posted here. I opened the ("C" Series) last Friday after the encouragement from you.


----------



## Elektro

Ah, okay! I might try to see if Amazon has a G3258 on sale for cheaper. If I do get a "C" Batch chip, I'll compare the results with your data and we might be able to create a rationale that "C" batch chips are indeed worse overclockers than "B" batch chips.


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elektro*
> 
> Ah, okay! I might try to see if Amazon has a G3258 on sale for cheaper. If I do get a "C" Batch chip, I'll compare the results with your data and we might be able to create a rationale that "C" batch chips are indeed worse overclockers than "B" batch chips.


Teamwork!


----------



## Elektro

Actually, you might be able to make a new forum thread for G3258 batches and how they bench. You could get people to submit their own results and their batch numbers/letters, then compile a big list of the results. That would be a pretty good effort.


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elektro*
> 
> Actually, you might be able to make a new forum thread for G3258 batches and how they bench. You could get people to submit their own results and their batch numbers/letters, then compile a big list of the results. That would be a pretty good effort.


we'll see...


----------



## Elektro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> we'll see...


Well if you do, I would contribute.


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elektro*
> 
> Well if you do, I would contribute.


All good, thank you.

I'm not familiar with creating threads. I'm a bit of a perfectionist and the thread will probably look very amateurish, I'm a little hesitant...


----------



## Elektro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> I'm not familiar with creating threads. I'm a bit of a perfectionist and the thread will probably look very amateurish, I'm a little hesitant...


I could create it, I'm alright with formatting and the like. If you would contribute, I could list you as one of the main people for it.


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elektro*
> 
> I could create it, I'm alright with formatting and the like. If you would contribute, I could list you as one of the main people for it.


agreed


----------



## Elektro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> agreed


Alright, I'm off to go create that thread, I'll message you the link to it.


----------



## jamtin

Good job!

Cheers Elektro


----------



## TPCbench

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt CPU Benchmark Test: FX 6300/8350 vs i7 4790K/i5 4690K/i3 4130/G3258 OC


----------



## Themisseble

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-Hardware-154106/Specials/CPU-Multitasking-Test-1075340/

check this out -multitasking


----------



## jamtin

Update - CPU is happy idling, stressing or anything between for that matter at 48x100 with an adaptive offset of .025 + 1.445 core voltage. Uncore ratio is set at 45 with an offset of .368. Speedstep is enabled. However with this setting the voltage will only drop down to around 1.18v when idling at 800MHz. I want it to be lower, like what it should be at when the cpu isn't doing anything (.75v or so). Once booted into Windows I launch the Asus AI Suite, open TurboV Evo and adjust and apply the new CPU Core Voltage (hours spent on the 48x100 setting), now when the processor is idling it drops down to its default voltage and increases up to 1.47v under load as seen in the picture below.

* Edit - I was doing it all wrong, I just had to set the turbo mode core voltage in bios to 1.445 with an offset of .025. There is no need to use TurboV Evo to adjust voltages.


----------



## deebeez

Has anyone ever heard of a "R" batch ? I just bought a G3258, from Newegg, about 2-3 weeks ago and it has an R in the batch number. All i see everyone posting is B and C's. I'm waiting until i get a better cpu cooler, for it, before i OC so, i can't comment on how good it is or not, yet.


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deebeez*
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of a "R" batch ? I just bought a G3258, from Newegg, about 2-3 weeks ago and it has an R in the batch number. All i see everyone posting is B and C's. I'm waiting until i get a better cpu cooler, for it, before i OC so, i can't comment on how good it is or not, yet.


No, but I'm interested.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Sure it's not a B that looks like an R?


----------



## Elektro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deebeez*
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of a "R" batch ? I just bought a G3258, from Newegg, about 2-3 weeks ago and it has an R in the batch number. All i see everyone posting is B and C's. I'm waiting until i get a better cpu cooler, for it, before i OC so, i can't comment on how good it is or not, yet.


I've never heard of an "R" batch, only "C" and "B". Maybe take a picture of the chip in question to we can investigate?


----------



## deebeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> Sure it's not a B that looks like an R?


I think you may be correct sir... I'll confirm it, later on today. I was looking at the box and the batch number was along the crease. I'll pop off the cooler and check on cpu later on today. Sorry guys.


----------



## Elektro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deebeez*
> 
> I think you may be correct sir... I'll confirm it, later on today. I was looking at the box and the batch number was along the crease. I'll pop off the cooler and check on cpu later on today. Sorry guys.


No need to be sorry, we do this kind of stuff all the time. Also, after you find what kind of batch you have, mind posting it to the G3258 batch thread? We could use more batch data.


----------



## TUFOM

I took my chanches with silicon lottery. My first G3258 topped 1.37V @4.4Ghz and I was not happy with it. I consider myself lucky because my second chip is the golden one for me. Even 4.9Ghz 1.45V boots up to windows and I can run 3Dmarks @4.7Ghz. 24/7 clocks @4.6Ghz 1.37V. Funny thing this is exactly same voltage what my first chip topped out and would not go further even 1.5V. Running with Arctic Cooling Freezer i11 and temps is problem with this second chip. I think 4.9Ghz would be stable if cooling were enough. But I am extremely happy with this 24/7 !











3Dmark06 @4.7Ghz: *30 670*

Funny thing what I noticed I'm not far behind best of all 3Dmark06 result with G3258. This is the number one:
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm06/17735225/3dm06/17778875


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFOM*
> 
> I took my chanches with silicon lottery. My first G3258 topped 1.37V @4.4Ghz and I was not happy with it. I consider myself lucky because my second chip is the golden one for me. Even 4.9Ghz 1.45V boots up to windows and I can run 3Dmarks @4.7Ghz. 24/7 clocks @4.6Ghz 1.37V. Funny thing this is exactly same voltage what my first chip topped out and would not go further even 1.5V. Running with Arctic Cooling Freezer i11 and temps is problem with this second chip. I think 4.9Ghz would be stable if cooling were enough. But I am extremely happy with this 24/7 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3Dmark06 @4.7Ghz: *30 670*
> 
> Funny thing what I noticed I'm not far behind best of all 3Dmark06 result with G3258. This is the number one:
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm06/17735225/3dm06/17778875


I finally got to play with my G3258. When I hit a brick wall, I just slowed down RAM CAS timings and went to 2t. Even though it kept saying BSOD124 for more Vcore, I was able to get into Windows at 4.9Ghz @ 1.38v. I can't get past it now.


----------



## russy23

Getting a new cpu tomorrow, loved using the g3258..you wont be forgotten


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russy23*
> 
> Getting a new cpu tomorrow, loved using the g3258..you wont be forgotten


I used my 4690k bios settings to get my 3258 up and running quick. What you learned wasn't for nothing.


----------



## russy23

This chip taught me about ocing, never done it before..was a good purchase


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russy23*
> 
> This chip taught me about ocing, never done it before..was a good purchase


Same here. I'm also ordering a new Cpu tomorrow (4690k), but I think the G3258 was a great intro into overclocking.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

You should be able to drop your 4690k straight in without any changes. Your Vcore gets applied per core anyhow so once your bios recognizes the processor and makes the change it will apply the settings across the processor.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> You should be able to drop your 4690k straight in without any changes. Your Vcore gets applied per core anyhow so once your bios recognizes the processor and makes the change it will apply the settings across the processor.


Will the 4690k run hotter? If so I will have to change the Vcore as Im running 1.4v right now.


----------



## koekwau5

Saw this thread is still active and people still having fun with these little monsters.
Here is mine running @ 5022Mhz:

http://hwbot.org/submission/2626456_koekwau5_wprime___32m_pentium_g3258_11sec_437ms

Got it running 24/7 at 4.7Ghz @ 1.3V.
Works perfect =)


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Saw this thread is still active and people still having fun with these little monsters.
> Here is mine running @ 5022Mhz:
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2626456_koekwau5_wprime___32m_pentium_g3258_11sec_437ms
> 
> Got it running 24/7 at 4.7Ghz @ 1.3V.
> Works perfect =)


nice & mine for validation albeit on one core








http://valid.x86.fr/2ejv7t


A parcel arrived today, it was a 16GB (2x8G) kit of Kingston Savage 1600MHz DDR3 memory to be exact. I booted up at default clock speed and did some quick latency benchmarks;

CPU @ 3.2GHz - RAM @ 1600MHz


CPU @ 3.2GHz - RAM @ 1800MHz


CPU @ 3.2GHz - RAM @ 2000MHz


CPU @ 3.2GHz - RAM @ 2133MHz


CPU @ 3.2GHz - RAM @ 2200MHz






To my surprise the system is completely stable and I didn't have to increase the voltage. With DRAM Voltage in bios set to Auto, the modules are still only using 1.5V.

* edit - this is where it is now with the CPU @ 4800MHz & Uncore @ 4600MHz


----------



## Aleckazee

I'm seriously considering picking one of these up (just to play around with it), but I also need a mb to stick it in. Can anyone recommend me one of the following? I'm looking to overclock it as much as I can. Not sure what sort of cooling I'll need, I wonder if a NH-L9i would do the job







I'll probably get the NH-L12 instead.
I think I'd rather stick to mini-ITX but I _might_ do SLI in the future.
ASRock H97M-Pro4 $109 aud
Asus H97i-PLUS $135 aud
MSI H97i AC Mini ITX $145 aud
Gigabyte GA-H97N-Wifi $159 aud
Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Wifi $175 aud
Asus Z97i-PLUS $205 aud

Regarding SLI on the ASRock H97MPro4, it says it has 1x PCI Express 3.0 x 16 (PCIE1: x16 mode) and 1x PCI Express 2.0 x16 (PCIE2: x4 mode). Maybe not the best place to ask but _if_ I do decide to do SLI in the future (might be x2 GTX 770 4GB), would the x4 mode be a bottleneck? (Assuming I have a decent quad core in it rather than the g3258).

EDIT: Buying from here, if anyone can recommend me something better. Keep in mind I really don't want to go larger than mATX.


----------



## koekwau5

Currently got mine running on the Z97i-Plus and the motherboard is just as complete as my Maximus VI Extreme.
The 5Ghz was done with my Maximus VI Extreme, but I think the Z97i-Plus might be able to do the same.

It's a very nice featured motherboard for a small price with very very good overclocking capabilities for a mATX motherboard!
Still staggered what its capable of.

Edit: Don't know your origin but you should look for other webshops offering the same motherboard.
Here in the Netherlands it costs 141 Euro (125 USD)
https://azerty.nl/0-5602-688079/asus-z97i-plus.html

200 USD is a rip-off!


----------



## Aleckazee

Thanks. I'm in australia.
$205 is in aud, amounts to $158 USD. I've also had good luck with asus so I'll probably get that one.

EDIT: One more question, would the NH-L12 be enough if I'm aiming for 5Ghz and if the chip allows it?


----------



## koekwau5

Ohh dang its AUD, I did read USD. My bad!

Been buying Asus products my whole life and they never let me down (till so far)
And the Z97i-Plus is the best purchase of them all. Never ever expected it to do decent overclocking ... in fact it overclocks dang well!

Did manage to receive the following 3DMark achievement with a Intel Pentium G3258 and the Asus Z97i-Plus:

OC Madness
Only experts should try to push their CPU more than 50% over stock.
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197991603666/stats/3DMark


----------



## jamtin

I recommend the Asus Z97i-PLUS because it's awesome like all other mid-high end Asus motherboards. All my life I've used Asus and never had problems (used to work in the IT industry), but a couple of years ago I started to use Asrock as well and they're great too. I can't really comment on SLI.

46x103 @ 1.426v being air cooled with a Noctua NH-L9i


46x103 @ 1.426v being water cooled with a Kraken x41


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Ohh dang its AUD, I did read USD. My bad!
> 
> Been buying Asus products my whole life and they never let me down (till so far)
> And the Z97i-Plus is the best purchase of them all. Never ever expected it to do decent overclocking ... in fact it overclocks dang well!
> 
> Did manage to receive the following 3DMark achievement with a Intel Pentium G3258 and the Asus Z97i-Plus:
> 
> OC Madness
> Only experts should try to push their CPU more than 50% over stock.
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197991603666/stats/3DMark


Still sort of a high price to pay consdiering I'm just getting it to mess around with overclocking :/ but on the other hand really hard to resist, could put together a nice/decent gaming pc for someone one day with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> I recommend the Asus Z97i-PLUS because it's awesome like all other mid-high end Asus motherboards. All my life I've used Asus and never had problems (used to work in the IT industry), but a couple of years ago I started to use Asrock as well and they're great too. I can't really comment on SLI.
> 
> 46x103 @ 1.426v being air cooled with a Noctua NH-L9i
> 
> 
> 46x103 @ 1.426v being water cooled with a Kraken x41


Awesome, thanks. Difficult desicion. I think I might get a cheap block for it and put together a loop. I have a spare pump/rad and some fittings


----------



## jamtin

The Noctua NH-L9i is aimed at those wanting maximum silence with efficient cooling for a non or mildly overclocked setup. As you can see in the picture above the NH-L9i isn't an effective method to cool a highly overclocked system, hence temps are hitting mid eighties @ 1.426v whilst being stressed. Obviously a better heatsink and fan that is designed with overclocking in mind will help to lower temperatures on air.


----------



## AJayTheTech

On a stock cooler, with my g3258, I cannot stay stable beyond 4.2 Ghz. Currently I'm at 24/7 operation 4.2 Ghz with 1.238v

Mobo: z97 gaming 7 from MSI
Memory : HYPERX SAVAGE 8GB 2133mhz (2x4gb)kit
Two xmp profiles with this memory and both are very good as far as compatibility.
First XMP: is 2133mhz with cl:11 at 1.649v
Second xmp: 1600 mhz @ 1.49v cl:9

I also wanted to post to this thread as I am ag3258 owner, and a gtx 970 owner as well


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> A parcel arrived today, it was a 16GB (2x8G) kit of Kingston Savage 1600MHz DDR3 memory to be exact. I booted up at default clock speed and did some quick latency benchmarks;
> To my surprise *the system is completely stable* and I didn't have to increase the voltage. With DRAM Voltage in bios set to Auto, the modules are still only using 1.5V.
> * edit - this is where it is now with the CPU @ 4800MHz & Uncore @ 4600MHz


Umm, no its not. After running some further tests with the core ratio at 48, the uncore ratio at 46 and the ram at 2000MHz I soon realized that system was unstable. I gave the ram more voltage all the way up to 1.7v and it didn't help. I couldn't get a stable overclock with the uncore at 46, i had to go back. With the uncore ratio now set at 45 it still didn't make a difference. I gave the cpu more voltage from 1.462v up to 1.48v and this didn't change the outcome either. OK, I admit I spoke too soon, I was excited at the prospect of having this dramatic increase in ram performance. Passing all tests, especially memory related, I had to settle with a core voltage of 1.47 @ 4800MHz, uncore of 4500MHz @ 1.4V and the ram at 1800MHz @ 1.5V to get the system fully stable.


----------



## koekwau5

I wouldn't go above 1.35V for 24/7 use. Your current voltage of 1.47V is way too high and could harm the processor.
Same goes for the cache, 1.4V is too high!

You need to know that Haswell and DC can get unstable by giving it too much voltage. Try increasing it with 0.005V if your motherboard allows you so. Cracking up the voltage to get it stable like we used to do with S775 ain't working for Haswell and DC.

Example with my CPU and the X264 Encoding stress test:
I always tend to set a fixed voltage for quick tests. Usually I set it to 1.35V and start boosting the multiplier. I noticed my PC BSOD's at 4.4Ghz @ 1.35V. After some searching here on Overclock more people reported that crancking the voltage can make the system unstable. Now got 4.7Ghz running @ 1.275V and stable as rock! Same test keeps running for hours and hours!

Try lowering the voltages and give 4.8Ghz another spin.

Try the following:

1) Disable XMP!

2) Set the following Core and Cache speed:
Core: 4.8Ghz (48x100) @ 1.35V
Cache: 4.4Ghz (44x100) @ 1.2V

3) Configure your memory:
Memory speed: 2000Mhz
Timing: 10-11-11-32-1T

4) Change Eventual Input Voltage to 1.7V

5) Disable the iGPU

Give it another spin!


----------



## russy23

But this cpu only runs upto 1333 ddr3..


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russy23*
> 
> But this cpu only runs upto 1333 ddr3..


Mines running 1600mhz DDR3


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *russy23*
> 
> But this cpu only runs upto 1333 ddr3..
> 
> 
> 
> Mines running 1600mhz DDR3
Click to expand...

Edit: Actually even had it overclocked to 1866mhz for a while lastnight.


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> I wouldn't go above 1.35V for 24/7 use. Your current voltage of 1.47V is way too high and could harm the processor.
> Same goes for the cache, 1.4V is too high!
> 
> You need to know that Haswell and DC can get unstable by giving it too much voltage. Try increasing it with 0.005V if your motherboard allows you so. Cracking up the voltage to get it stable like we used to do with S775 ain't working for Haswell and DC.
> 
> Example with my CPU and the X264 Encoding stress test:
> I always tend to set a fixed voltage for quick tests. Usually I set it to 1.35V and start boosting the multiplier. I noticed my PC BSOD's at 4.4Ghz @ 1.35V. After some searching here on Overclock more people reported that crancking the voltage can make the system unstable. Now got 4.7Ghz running @ 1.275V and stable as rock! Same test keeps running for hours and hours!
> 
> Try lowering the voltages and give 4.8Ghz another spin.
> 
> Try the following:
> 
> 1) Disable XMP!
> 
> 2) Set the following Core and Cache speed:
> Core: 4.8Ghz (48x100) @ 1.35V
> Cache: 4.4Ghz (44x100) @ 1.2V
> 
> 3) Configure your memory:
> Memory speed: 2000Mhz
> Timing: 10-11-11-32-1T
> 
> 4) Change Eventual Input Voltage to 1.7V
> 
> 5) Disable the iGPU
> 
> Give it another spin!


Thanks for the info, I gave it another spin and none of the settings work. If I change eventual input voltage in any way my input/output wattage is halved.This processor will only reach 4.8GHz @ 1.465V.

* Edit - I forgot to mention that usually my cache ratio voltage is left at auto, it was only at 1.4V because i was trying to find stability with the new ram at the time.

I suppose we'll see how long it lasts peaking at 1.47V for brief moments.


I apologize if I broke the rules by uploading that screenshot of bios.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> I wouldn't go above 1.35V for 24/7 use. Your current voltage of 1.47V is way too high and could harm the processor.
> Same goes for the cache, 1.4V is too high!
> 
> You need to know that Haswell and DC can get unstable by giving it too much voltage. Try increasing it with 0.005V if your motherboard allows you so. Cracking up the voltage to get it stable like we used to do with S775 ain't working for Haswell and DC.
> 
> Example with my CPU and the X264 Encoding stress test:
> I always tend to set a fixed voltage for quick tests. Usually I set it to 1.35V and start boosting the multiplier. I noticed my PC BSOD's at 4.4Ghz @ 1.35V. After some searching here on Overclock more people reported that crancking the voltage can make the system unstable. Now got 4.7Ghz running @ 1.275V and stable as rock! Same test keeps running for hours and hours!
> 
> Try lowering the voltages and give 4.8Ghz another spin.
> 
> Try the following:
> 
> 1) Disable XMP!
> 
> 2) Set the following Core and Cache speed:
> Core: 4.8Ghz (48x100) @ 1.35V
> Cache: 4.4Ghz (44x100) @ 1.2V
> 
> 3) Configure your memory:
> Memory speed: 2000Mhz
> Timing: 10-11-11-32-1T
> 
> 4) Change Eventual Input Voltage to 1.7V
> 
> 5) Disable the iGPU
> 
> Give it another spin!


I will try this tonight. Hope it works as im stuck on 4.5 with high voltage and temps are nearly hitting 90 with intel burn test (I was using P95 getting much lower temps)


----------



## jason387

Guys what's the most reasonable motherboard for overclocking the G3258?


----------



## [CyGnus]

G3258 IMC is good i am running 2400MHz 24/7 and for benchmarks 2600MHz no issues at all


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Guys what's the most reasonable motherboard for overclocking the G3258?


I have an ASRock Z97 Extreme4, which is pretty feature-laden and isn't a bargain-basement board built with the cheapest components.









http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/enthusiast-z97-motherboard-overclock,3893-27.html

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/z97-express-three-way-sli-motherboard,3974.html

You can see there is quite a range and the high-end boards - well, the sky's the limit. I'd go for the Z97X-Gaming GT though, for the variety of outputs on the integrated video if you should ever need to give up your video card for any reason, plus the overall feature set looks pretty good for the price.


----------



## EthanKing

I use an Asus Z97-P. Cabt complain at all and has everything I need.


----------



## EthanKing

When I try to set my VCCIN to anything over 2.04 (even 2.05) I get a Cpu overvoltage warning. I see some people with 2.1 or 2.2. I have extreme voltage enabled. Anyone know what Im doing wrong?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> When I try to set my VCCIN to anything over 2.04 (even 2.05) I get a Cpu overvoltage warning. I see some people with 2.1 or 2.2. I have extreme voltage enabled. Anyone know what Im doing wrong?


Is the motherboard simply "Warning" you or is it actually preventing you from booting up? If the former, just be cautious. If the latter, you may need to enable an expert mode or disable warnings that otherwise safeguard you from accidentally screwing up the settings.

EDIT: http://www.overclock.net/t/1552605/g3258-on-asus-z97-p-disappointing-results/0_100

You may not be able to achieve stellar results, if this person's experience is anything to go by with that board.

EDIT 2: http://www.overclock.net/t/1488891/asus-z97-motherboards-official-support-thread/0_100

You may want to look there and discuss your VCCIN warning.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> When I try to set my VCCIN to anything over 2.04 (even 2.05) I get a Cpu overvoltage warning. I see some people with 2.1 or 2.2. I have extreme voltage enabled. Anyone know what Im doing wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Is the motherboard simply "Warning" you or is it actually preventing you from booting up? If the former, just be cautious. If the latter, you may need to enable an expert mode or disable warnings that otherwise safeguard you from accidentally screwing up the settings.
Click to expand...

It seems to prevent me from booting. Its a post screen and says press F1 to enter setup.


----------



## russy23

I installed my new quad core cpu, and as of yet have seen no performance gain..benchmarks, games..yet to reinstall gta 5, i guess thats when the 2 cores will help


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> G3258 IMC is good i am running 2400MHz 24/7 and for benchmarks 2600MHz no issues at all


Nooooo. I thought I was being a little "extreme" by getting the 1600mhz ram. I should've researched more and bought a pair of 2400MHz sticks. Not to worry, thanks for heads up.

Russy: Yes, I'm sure you'll see the benefits soon enough.


----------



## warbringerpt

Do ppl turn off the igpu when ocing?

Also, my oc is still unstable since I last posted (getting bsod infrequently doing random things). I won't get a bsod if computed is idling, but might bsdo out of nowhere when browsing, alt tabbing, gaming, in a different scenario that I can't pinpoint a reason.
Done 8 hours stress tests with prim 95, orthos, usually let the computer convert movies to a different format with format factory during the night and 0 problems, and yet I may be talking on ts with someone and puff, random bsod.
@ work so can't link pics(though I have my bios settings pics buried already on this thread), but I have been increasing the voltage ever so slighty sometimes after a bsod. ATM I have my g3258 @ 4ghz(as always), with voltage as 1.21. Temps don't reach 70º under stress (using a coolermaster 212 evo).
Mobo is a z97m anniversary.

edit: here are the pics: http://imgur.com/eYX657X,gOgVczU,CkmOliZ,b4cXebh,IdcIRo4,klP9DLM,Lo8rEJm
Only thing I changed since back then is the gpu, from a hd 4830 to a r9 270x. Had bsod before, still have bsod after new gpu.

Would REALLY like to go at least 4.2ghz, though I don't know the max voltage i should go to test it. Some websites say 1.45, others 1.35 ...


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warbringerpt*
> 
> Do ppl turn off the igpu when ocing?
> 
> Also, my oc is still unstable since I last posted (getting bsod infrequently doing random things). I won't get a bsod if computed is idling, but might bsdo out of nowhere when browsing, alt tabbing, gaming, in a different scenario that I can't pinpoint a reason.
> Done 8 hours stress tests with prim 95, orthos, usually let the computer convert movies to a different format with format factory during the night and 0 problems, and yet I may be talking on ts with someone and puff, random bsod.
> @ work so can't link pics(though I have my bios settings pics buried already on this thread), but I have been increasing the voltage ever so slighty sometimes after a bsod. ATM I have my g3258 @ 4ghz(as always), with voltage as 1.21. Temps don't reach 70º under stress (using a coolermaster 212 evo).
> Mobo is a z97m anniversary.
> 
> edit: here are the pics: http://imgur.com/eYX657X,gOgVczU,CkmOliZ,b4cXebh,IdcIRo4,klP9DLM,Lo8rEJm
> Only thing I changed since back then is the gpu, from a hd 4830 to a r9 270x. Had bsod before, still have bsod after new gpu.
> 
> Would REALLY like to go at least 4.2ghz, though I don't know the max voltage i should go to test it. Some websites say 1.45, others 1.35 ...


Im pretty sure you could reach 4.2 @ 1.3v. I would imagine 1.3v being safe for 24/7 as long as temps allow.


----------



## warbringerpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Im pretty sure you could reach 4.2 @ 1.3v. I would imagine 1.3v being safe for 24/7 as long as temps allow.


Already tried that months ago, wouldnt boot, as soon as the windows welcome screen showed up it would freeze/bsod. Will not hurt trying again, who knows...
But I seem to recall that to have 4.1ghz i had 1.28v and not stable...


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warbringerpt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Im pretty sure you could reach 4.2 @ 1.3v. I would imagine 1.3v being safe for 24/7 as long as temps allow.
> 
> 
> 
> Already tried that months ago, wouldnt boot, as soon as the windows welcome screen showed up it would freeze/bsod. Will not hurt trying again, who knows...
> But I seem to recall that to have 4.1ghz i had 1.28v and not stable...
Click to expand...

I have an Asus mobo and it seems to handle most setting on Auto better than I can set them lol. I usually only change Cpu Multi, Vcore and ram to 1333 until I hit 'The Wall'. Then I start to tinker around abit more to get from 4.2 to 4.5 and before I know it I have lost 5hours of my life :lol:


----------



## JambonJovi

I had to bump my voltage for 4.4GHz from 1.281V to 1.291V, cause it wasn't 100% stable in Prime95. Ah well...



Temps inside the tiny case went all the way up to 91 degrees, but like I said before I will
be replacing the stock Intel cooler with the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B, so that should improve.
Will try 4.5GHz once that's done. So far so good...


----------



## warbringerpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> I have an Asus mobo and it seems to handle most setting on Auto better than I can set them lol. I usually only change Cpu Multi, Vcore and ram to 1333 until I hit 'The Wall'. Then I start to tinker around abit more to get from 4.2 to 4.5 and before I know it I have lost 5hours of my life :lol:


That wont get me anywhere. @home, just bumped to 1.3v 4.2ghz, managed to boot and enter my account, but as soon as I did anything (opening browser), bsod with the error "whea uncorrectable error".
Going back to 1.21v 4ghz and I can do everything with no problems (until I get a bsod out of nowhere).
Dunno if it's some setting that I'm not changing (thinking of the power saving settings), or it's just a bad overclocker...


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warbringerpt*
> 
> That wont get me anywhere. @home, just bumped to 1.3v 4.2ghz,
> managed to boot and enter my account, but as soon as I did anything
> (opening browser), bsod with the error "whea uncorrectable error".
> Going back to 1.21v 4ghz and I can do everything with no problems
> (until I get a bsod out of nowhere). Dunno if it's some setting that I'm
> not changing (thinking of the power saving settings), or it's just a bad overclocker...


Have you changed anything else besides multi and Vcore ?

These are my settings if you want to try something similar.
Bear in mind that we have different boards, and every CPU
is different as well so adjust your Vcore accordingly.

*Core Ratio: 44x
Cache ratio: 40x
Core Voltage: 1.291V
Cache Voltage: 1.200V
VCCIN: 1.800V
EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
LLC: High
EIST: Disabled
CPU C States: Disabled
Boot Performance Mode: Turbo Performance*

_Seems_ to be working for me...


----------



## warbringerpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Have you changed anything else besides multi and Vcore ?
> 
> These are my settings if you want to try something similar.
> Bear in mind that we have different boards, and every CPU
> is different as well so adjust your Vcore accordingly.
> 
> *Core Ratio: 44x
> Cache ratio: 40x
> Core Voltage: 1.291V
> Cache Voltage: 1.200V
> VCCIN: 1.800V
> EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
> LLC: High
> EIST: Disabled
> CPU C States: Disabled
> Boot Performance Mode: Turbo Performance*
> 
> _Seems_ to be working for me...


Can't change vccin on my bios, already went through that months ago.
rest I have tried with no luck. Will re-check the power saving settings.


----------



## datmitxguy

Hey. I had my G3258 for a while now and let it run 4.6 @ 1.25 without really testing how far i can go. This is what my chip did at it's native vcore. It completed IBT on 4.2, but failed to pass Prime95.



I am still on my stock cooler, but soon owner of a Macho Rev B. I'd love to see 5 GHZ..


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Don't use P95 or IBT for stability on this cpu, use x264...


----------



## TUFOM

Cores @4.6Ghz, Uncore @4.2Ghz, Max temp 79.

*Core Voltage:* 1.375V
*Cache Voltage:* 1.175V
*VCCIN:* 2.0V

*IBT
Stress level:* Very High
*Times to run:* 10
*Success!*

Dare I say 24/7 stable?


----------



## warbringerpt

So I've updated my mobo's bios (was v1.40, now v1.90), after that almost 1 hour trying to post. If I made a minimal oc it wouldn't post. Clearing CMOS was the only way to make it work.
After a while it decided to cooperate and finally I have my oc back, 4ghz @1.21v.
Trying 4.2ghz @ 1.35v let's me boot, a soon as I open a program it bsods.
Dunno why or what is wrong, not even doing the auto oc from the mobo (z97m anniversary, has an auto oc mode specifically for the g3258 not even that works...).
I give up, I'll live with the 800mhz oc, though I was expecting a way more oc ability... bad luck lottery I guess.
Will save up to buy an i5, though don't know which one or if I want to bother with oc ...


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datmitxguy*
> Hey. I had my G3258 for a while now and let it run 4.6 @ 1.25 without really testing how far i can go. This is what my chip did at it's native vcore. It completed IBT on 4.2, but failed to pass Prime95. I am still on my stock cooler, but soon owner of a Macho Rev B. I'd love to see 5 GHZ..


You seem to have a good chip too. Do you happen to know your batch number?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFOM*
> Cores @4.6Ghz, Uncore @4.2Ghz, Max temp 79.
> 
> Core Voltage: 1.375V
> Cache Voltage: 1.175V
> VCCIN: 2.0V
> 
> IBT
> Stress level: Very High
> Times to run: 10
> Success!
> 
> Dare I say 24/7 stable?


High temps.... Here's mine at 4600MHz.


----------



## TUFOM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> You seem to have a good chip too. Do you happen to know your batch number?
> High temps.... Here's mine at 4600MHz.


Under 80 I'm allright with it. On air this thing and my earlier g3258 would not boot anything over 4.5Ghz and max stable was 4.4Ghz. At least much better chip this one.







Seems that some guys have insane silicon lottery luck.









Cooler is Arctic cooling i11 30$ cheap thing. I think it serves for the money.


----------



## jamtin

Yes, you usually get what you pay for but sometimes you get lucky (not often)...


----------



## datmitxguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> Don't use P95 or IBT for stability on this cpu, use x264...


Alright, i will. Looked for it some days ago but only found it just now right around the corner in the Haswell Overclocking Guide.. Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> You seem to have a good chip too. Do you happen to know your batch number?


Yep: L421B782


----------



## c64ocuk

I find asus real bench finds errors faster than IBT Prime etc on these.

I have had 20x IBT stables fail asus real bench within 3 loops


----------



## jamtin

I think it'd be wise to do a realbench stress test if you've a video card. I don't...



Edit -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datmitxguy*
> 
> Yep: L421B782


Another "B" batch I see, made in Malay. Thanks


----------



## datmitxguy

How many threads do you use with the G3258 in x264? 2 or 4? Because my chip noped out after six minutes @ 4 threads - BSOD 101.


----------



## Xaltar

The G3258 only has 2 threads, 2 cores no hyper threading. Or is it some setting in X264 for stress testing quad threaded/core CPUs? I have never used it so


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> Don't use P95 or IBT for stability on this cpu, use x264...


I can vouch that x264 can be the final "make or break" stability test for the G3258. I had an OC that passed everything else but failed with x264 and needed some extra voltage to work.


----------



## datmitxguy

I hate x264 already - will talk about that another day..

For now I am not sure if my new CPU-Cooler (Thermalright Macho Rev B) does its job as it's supposed to, because my chip went over 80°c while IBTing @ 1.380 and 4.9, so i aborted after one run. Since today was my first time ever mounting a cooler and dealing with thermal paste, I am not sure if I messed up something. It should not get that hot, right? When under load Core 0 is always hotter than Core 1, but that happened with the stock cooler, too.



Any red flags regarding voltages?


----------



## Dyaems

why the hate for x264? isnt that the stress test that is closest to real world usage since x264 is basically encoding a video on a loop?


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datmitxguy*
> 
> I hate x264 already - will talk about that another day..
> 
> For now I am not sure if my new CPU-Cooler (Thermalright Macho Rev B) does its job as it's supposed to, because my chip went over 80°c while IBTing @ 1.380 and 4.9, so i aborted after one run. Since today was my first time ever mounting a cooler and dealing with thermal paste, I am not sure if I messed up something. It should not get that hot, right? When under load Core 0 is always hotter than Core 1, but that happened with the stock cooler, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Any red flags regarding voltages?


I usually get up to 5-10c between the cores. I just go by the highest one.


----------



## TUFOM

I buyed new memory kit expecting to see tiny bit better results but instead I got lot of problems.

Random BSOD not like usual overclock BSOD. Last one sayed "page fault in nonpaged area" and other one was something about memory can't remember right now.
I can run IBT for hours without problems but then suddenly system crashes when I am web browsing or playing light game like eve online.
Usually when overclock goes wrong BSOD is like "machine check expection" or "a clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allotted time interval" and I know that is just not stable overclock. Now I am just confused what is wrong?

Memory kit is G.Skill RipjawsX 2x4GB 1866Mhz. I am running them on XMP profile and stock voltage was set to 1.488V and label on memory kit says 1.5V so I increased it to 1.52V to be on safe side on power side. Problem persists.

Ps. And why on this thread. Because I am running overclocked G3258 and wondering if someone else had similar issues.


----------



## jamtin

TUFOM, did you install the new memory into ram slots 2 & 4? 






If you have inserted the memory into the correct slots then you may have to loosen your timings. I did a quick search and noticed some other people had experienced the same issue. http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=13102

I'd recommend that you start overclocking from the beginning to try and regain stability with your new ram.


----------



## TUFOM

Slots 2 & 4 as usual.

I desided to put XMP off and memory to 1600Mhz. I read MSI boards are not very good with memory oc and 1866 is oc. Let see what will come.

Another thing what I have noticed bus frequency is constantly fluctuating 99.8-100.01Mhz. This has been always with this MSI board. Asus were steady 100.00Mhz. Don't know if this is related to problem.


----------



## Xaltar

BCLK fluctuation is common across a lot of boards and manufacturers and typically drops under 100mhz rather than going over so I doubt that could be your problem. I suspect you may be right about the 1866 RAM issue.


----------



## george-97

hi i have a question i bought that cpu and i oced at 3.9ghz not turbo and why task manager showing different speed? if i leave it it stops at 3.84... also bcz i made the oc for all the time and not with turbo way that will decrease the lifespan of the cpu my mobo i think is prety ok z97...









sorry for bad english


----------



## datmitxguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> The G3258 only has 2 threads, 2 cores no hyper threading. Or is it some setting in X264 for stress testing quad threaded/core CPUs? I have never used it so


Yeah, it is. This is from the readme:
Quote:


> As far as the 'threads count' go, i see an improvement from default (0 or auto) which means 1.5 of the available cores (6 for non-HT and 12 for HT) to double the amount of threads per core (8 for non-HT and 16 for HT).


I am just curious about how many threads people really use for stress testing the G3258 with x264, since i don't want to be more catholic than the pope(s). But it looks like it really takes four threads to push the cores to 100% for the duration of the test.


----------



## george-97

guys pls help :/


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> guys pls help :/


Task manager is buggy in clock speed reading


----------



## george-97

thanks bro DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> hi i have a question i bought that cpu and i oced at 3.9ghz not turbo and why task manager showing different speed? if i leave it it stops at 3.84... also bcz i made the oc for all the time and not with turbo way that will decrease the lifespan of the cpu my mobo i think is prety ok z97...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for bad english


Pay attention to the clocks in CPU-Z not in windows task manager. Windows task manager doesn't report the proper clocks. It's hard to read but it looks like CPU-Z is reporting 3899, so nothing to worry about...


----------



## george-97

thank you my friend a lot....


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> guys pls help :/
> 
> 
> 
> Task manager is buggy in clock speed reading
Click to expand...

One thing I've noticed is that if EIST/C-states are turned on the Win8 task manager speed reading will fluctuate a lot. If power saving states are disabled it will read the speed of the CPU as set in the UEFI.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datmitxguy*
> 
> Yeah, it is. This is from the readme:
> I am just curious about how many threads people really use for stress testing the G3258 with x264, since i don't want to be more catholic than the pope(s). But it looks like it really takes four threads to push the cores to 100% for the duration of the test.


I would only use two threads (high priority) and both cores would run 98-100% all the time...


----------



## george-97

can you please help me fix that?


----------



## Aleckazee

I'm on my way to msy to pick up a motherboard for the g3258 I got the other day (they were out of stock in the other place). I'm having second thoughts tho, I could get the Asus h97i-plus (instead of z97i-plus) for 75$ cheaper, and it seems to be able to oc the g3258, but are there any restrictions with it? Is there a chance I could get like 4.8ghz+ on it? I read somewhere else someone achieved 4.2 but I want more haha. It just seems like a lot to pay if I'm just over clocking it for fun.


----------



## TUFOM

It is more about "silicon lottery" than motherboard but to get most of your G3258 I recommend Z97 board.


----------



## Elektro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> I'm on my way to msy to pick up a motherboard for the g3258 I got the other day (they were out of stock in the other place). I'm having second thoughts tho, I could get the Asus h97i-plus (instead of z97i-plus) for 75$ cheaper, and it seems to be able to oc the g3258, but are there any restrictions with it? Is there a chance I could get like 4.8ghz+ on it? I read somewhere else someone achieved 4.2 but I want more haha. It just seems like a lot to pay if I'm just over clocking it for fun.


I got to 4.7 on a 40 dollar H81 board, but all chips are different.


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> I'm on my way to msy to pick up a motherboard for the g3258 I got the other day (they were out of stock in the other place). I'm having second thoughts tho, I could get the Asus h97i-plus (instead of z97i-plus) for 75$ cheaper, and it seems to be able to oc the g3258, but are there any restrictions with it? Is there a chance I could get like 4.8ghz+ on it? I read somewhere else someone achieved 4.2 but I want more haha. It just seems like a lot to pay if I'm just over clocking it for fun.


I would've got that motherboard but both msy and umart were out of stock about a month ago, so i got the z97i-plus instead..


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFOM*
> 
> It is more about "silicon lottery" than motherboard but to get most of your G3258 I recommend Z97 board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elektro*
> 
> I got to 4.7 on a 40 dollar H81 board, but all chips are different.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> I would've got that motherboard but both msy and umart were out of stock about a month ago, so i got the z97i-plus instead..


Thanks for the input everyone. I got the z97i-plus, even tho the h97 was tempting as well. The MSY I went to today didn't have it in stock either so I decided to buy it online instead, priority shipping so it should be here tomorrow or wednesday


----------



## george-97

guys what that means also what is that bus speed i must overclock that to? thanks


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> guys what that means also what is that bus speed i must overclock that to? thanks


It is fine to leave it as it is. It may be worthwhile considering better CPU cooling before trying to overclock any further.
Quote:


> Aleckazee: Thanks for the input everyone. I got the z97i-plus, even tho the h97 was tempting as well. The MSY I went to today didn't have it in stock either so I decided to buy it online instead, priority shipping so it should be here tomorrow or wednesday biggrin.gif


I don't think you'll be disappointed as that little beastly motherboard packs a punch. The G3258 processor coupled with a z97 chipset motherboard has tremendous potential, from what I've seen so far...

EDIT: Sorry George, I should've elaborated, you could still probably increase your cache/uncore ratio to around 36 without changing any voltages. If you got better cooling then you could look into increasing your cpu ratio with a little more voltage...


----------



## george-97

yes i have stock cooler....


----------



## george-97

bros can you suggest me any good air cooler to go my pentium at 4.9? :/ if not 4.7-4.8???


----------



## jamtin

I like Noctua because they consistently make quality products. Be sure to check the manufacturers specifications before buying to ensure the heatsink/fan you choose fits into your case and doesn't obstruct any other hardware (ram/gpu).


----------



## george-97

thanks again jamtin....


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> I'm on my way to msy to pick up a motherboard for the g3258 I got the other day (they were out of stock in the other place). I'm having second thoughts tho, I could get the Asus h97i-plus (instead of z97i-plus) for 75$ cheaper, and it seems to be able to oc the g3258, but are there any restrictions with it? Is there a chance I could get like 4.8ghz+ on it? I read somewhere else someone achieved 4.2 but I want more haha. It just seems like a lot to pay if I'm just over clocking it for fun.


Most of that falls on lottery but a lot of people have mentioned a lack of bios features with B/H series mobos. No LLC, no input voltage control and the inability to clock ram past something like 1333 was enough to make Z97 an easy decision. If your'e looking to go the B/H series route, do a lil research and see if it has the features you want... Lack of input voltage control will most likely result in lower overclocks with higher Vcores. I would never have reached 4.8 myself if I couldn't have raised the input voltage...


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> bros can you suggest me any good air cooler to go my pentium at 4.9? :/ if not 4.7-4.8???


I have the Thermal Right TRUE Spirit BW Rev A, no fans and running at 4.4ghz fine. With fans should be able to push farther.


----------



## george-97

thank you and its realy cheap


----------



## datmitxguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> I would only use two threads (high priority) and both cores would run 98-100% all the time...


Alright, great. I did some testing and think i found the sweet spot at 4,7 and 1,32V via offset at about +240. Under full load i can only hear my six year old 2,5'' Hitachi HDD, which i only installed for x264. Finally silence after months with the stock cooler.



I am doing all this while using the iGPU btw. Could i get more (well, less voltage) out of this chip with a dedicated GPU?


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datmitxguy*
> 
> Alright, great. I did some testing and think i found the sweet spot at 4,7 and 1,32V via offset at about +240. Under full load i can only hear my six year old 2,5'' Hitachi HDD, which i only installed for x264. Finally silence after months with the stock cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing all this while using the iGPU btw. Could i get more (well, less voltage) out of this chip with a dedicated GPU?


Yeah, IGPU requires more Vcore. A dedicated GPU should free up some OC headroom.


----------



## TUFOM

Just to report for you guys. My weird bsod's were caused by g3258 overclock not the new memory. @4.6Ghz 1.375V was not enough. Strangely this cpu seems to need more and more 4.6Ghz to be stable. But to the point with IBT I could not get nowhere it just stayed stable even maximum for hours but game crashes continued. When fired up prime95 I got bsod under 1 minute and then I bumbed up the cpu voltage to 1.38V, bsod under 2 minutes, 1.39V and now it has been running for 2 hours. So atleast in my case prime95 found unstability much much faster than IBT.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFOM*
> 
> Just to report for you guys. My weird bsod's were caused by g3258 overclock not the new memory. @4.6Ghz 1.375V was not enough. Strangely this cpu seems to need more and more 4.6Ghz to be stable. But to the point with IBT I could not get nowhere it just stayed stable even maximum for hours but game crashes continued. When fired up prime95 I got bsod under 1 minute and then I bumbed up the cpu voltage to 1.38V, bsod under 2 minutes, 1.39V and now it has been running for 2 hours. So atleast in my case prime95 found unstability much much faster than IBT.


Don't use IBT or P95 for these chips... You will not find stability, just basically what you can expect your max temp to be. Try using x264.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFOM*
> 
> So atleast in my case prime95 found unstability much much faster than IBT.


This was mentioned over and over again in the early days of tge thread, but i dont think it's been mentioned recently. IBT doesn't stress the G3258 because the Pentium lacks the AVX instruction set that IBT uses to be a seriously stressful for the more "enthusast grade" chips like the i5s and i7s.

As mentioned above, I'd second recommending x264 instead of Prime or IBT.


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> This was mentioned over and over again in the early days of tge thread, but i dont think it's been mentioned recently. IBT doesn't stress the G3258 because the Pentium lacks the AVX instruction set that IBT uses to be a seriously stressful for the more "enthusast grade" chips like the i5s and i7s.
> 
> As mentioned above, I'd second recommending x264 instead of Prime or IBT.


where to donwload that prog bro? any link?


----------



## TUFOM

There you go: https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFOM*
> 
> There you go: https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk


so i should use that and not prime 95? thanks also for the link


----------



## george-97

how many loops i should use? 
also priority high or normal?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> how many loops i should use?
> also priority high or normal?


I personally run mine through 2 loops, at regular priority (the priority doesn't really change anything, it was left in from the Vista days), set to 3 (yes, 3) cores.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> the priority doesn't really change anything, it was left in from the Vista days


It actually does, but it's most notable if you compare extremes (low priority vs high/realtime). As a strict benchmark tool, you should restart system, close other apps and then then run a couple loops with high or realtime priority to get the best result. It's mostly marginal but it does change your results and make them more reproducible.

For stability testing, there's not really any significant difference - running low is good because you can do other stuff at the same time, which can also make you more likely to fail the test (which is a good thing)

you should use 2 threads per core or 4 threads per hyperthreaded core, so 4 for a g3258~ for maximum CPU load (not necessarily the most useful for encoding)

i use like 3-5 loops (or just overnight 20-50+ loops) and some voltage adjustments to find a good point and add a decent safety margin there after passing tests


----------



## george-97

thanks bros







:thumb:


----------



## Aleckazee

wow the z97i-plus bios is complicated/confusing, is there a guide available somewhere for this particular mb/cpu combo? I couldn't find much with a quick google search. I did an auto oc to see what would happen and it went up to 3.6GHz but the vcore according to hwmonitor was something like 1.744v. So I went back, reverted to defaults and tried to just increase the ratio to 38 and a vcore offset of +0.0002v. But in hwmonitor it's still showing 1.744v for vcore. I have a feeling hwmonitor might not be reporting the right value but idk. What should I use? cpu-z?
I have no idea what I'm doing


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> wow the z97i-plus bios is complicated/confusing, is there a guide available somewhere for this particular mb/cpu combo? I couldn't find much with a quick google search. I did an auto oc to see what would happen and it went up to 3.6GHz but the vcore according to hwmonitor was something like 1.744v. So I went back, reverted to defaults and tried to just increase the ratio to 38 and a vcore offset of +0.0002v. But in hwmonitor it's still showing 1.744v for vcore. I have a feeling hwmonitor might not be reporting the right value but idk. What should I use? cpu-z?
> I have no idea what I'm doing


You're probably seeing VCCIN (input voltage) instead of vCore, maybe wrong naming by the software. Feeding 1.7v on the g3258 at full load should most likely be dead by now









Use HWInfo64 instead if you want an alternative: http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php

Since you "don't have any idea on what you are doing," feel free to visit this awesome thread









http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_100

Just take note that uncore, cache, and ring (or ring bus?) are all the same. its just different manufacturers likes to name it on their own to give more confusion to the consumers. I think Cache is the term for Asus boards, haven't touched my H81 board for a long time, haha.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

In cpuid my reported "vcore" is indeed my input and VIN4 is actually my vcore... Don't be discouraged by the BIOS, you'll become familiar with it soon enough. However, do make sure you have a bios that supports G3258 overclocking.


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> wow the z97i-plus bios is complicated/confusing, is there a guide available somewhere for this particular mb/cpu combo? I couldn't find much with a quick google search. I did an auto oc to see what would happen and it went up to 3.6GHz but the vcore according to hwmonitor was something like 1.744v. So I went back, reverted to defaults and tried to just increase the ratio to 38 and a vcore offset of +0.0002v. But in hwmonitor it's still showing 1.744v for vcore. I have a feeling hwmonitor might not be reporting the right value but idk. What should I use? cpu-z?
> I have no idea what I'm doing


VID is the core voltage of your processor. Here are the bios settings I use.






Good luck...

*edit - updated bios screenshots in relation to necessary voltage adjustments ensuring a stable system.


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> You're probably seeing VCCIN (input voltage) instead of vCore, maybe wrong naming by the software. Feeding 1.7v on the g3258 at full load should most likely be dead by now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use HWInfo64 instead if you want an alternative: http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php
> 
> Since you "don't have any idea on what you are doing," feel free to visit this awesome thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_100
> 
> Just take note that uncore, cache, and ring (or ring bus?) are all the same. its just different manufacturers likes to name it on their own to give more confusion to the consumers. I think Cache is the term for Asus boards, haven't touched my H81 board for a long time, haha.


Thanks for the links. hwmonitor doesn't seem to be reading the sensor right, it's stuck on 1.7v. HWInfo64 and cpu-z both work tho, I think I saw it max out at 1.127v, jumped around a lot. I'm still confused on what the difference between Core Ratio and Cache Ratio is. Should I increase them one at a time (core before cache?).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> In cpuid my reported "vcore" is indeed my input and VIN4 is actually my vcore... Don't be discouraged by the BIOS, you'll become familiar with it soon enough. However, do make sure you have a bios that supports G3258 overclocking.


I'm not discouraged








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> VID is the core voltage of your processor. Here are the bios settings I use.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck...
> 
> *edit - in a sequential order


Awesome thanks, +rep. What is Cache Ratio?

I just updated the bios and about to try an overclock.

EDIT: Is it normal to not be stable at 4.2GHz, 1.175v?


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> Awesome thanks, +rep. What is Cache Ratio?
> EDIT: Is it normal to not be stable at 4.2GHz, 1.175v?


No problem, I appreciate the rep. Cache ratio aka "Uncore" is a core that is separate to your main processing cores and performs critical functions to ensure system stability. Don't be overly concerned if you cannot achieve a high "Cache Ratio", as performance gains are negligible (my cache ratio is set to 42 @ 1.28V Auto).

Every processor is different, readjust voltage in small increments to find stability. If you are going for a 4.2GHz overclock on the main cores then I'd be trying to set the uncore/cache ratio between 37 and 39.


----------



## Aleckazee

Thanks. I'm actually going for as high oc as I can achieve, I just wasn't sure where I should start so I thought I would do it in steps starting from 4.0GHz. My bios looks a bit different to yours, I replicated your values as close as I could (most of them were the same) but it wasn't stable, wouldn't even load windows. Right now I'm at 4.3GHz 1.239v, seems stable so I'll increase the core ratio. Can I leave the cache ratio on auto until I find the max stable core?
Temps are begining to rise








70c. I've got the stock cooler on at the moment, might have to install the NHL-12 in a minute.


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> Thanks. I'm actually going for as high oc as I can achieve, I just wasn't sure where I should start so I thought I would do it in steps starting from 4.0GHz. My bios looks a bit different to yours, I replicated your values as close as I could (most of them were the same) but it wasn't stable, wouldn't even load windows. Right now I'm at 4.3GHz 1.239v, seems stable so I'll increase the core ratio. Can I leave the cache ratio on auto until I find the max stable core?
> Temps are begining to rise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70c. I've got the stock cooler on at the moment, might have to install the NHL-12 in a minute.


Good job. Yes, you can leave the cache ratio on auto until you're happy with your stable cpu core overclock. With your 1.1GHz overclock in mind I'd increase your cache ratio to around 40 and perform a quick stress test whilst monitoring voltages, in particular the LLC/Ring voltage. This will give you an indication of what your cache ratio voltage is, you may be able to go a little lower in manual mode. Lower temps -> higher clocks (sometimes...)


----------



## george-97

can anyone tell me what voltage is for uncore ratio? i cant find the voltage of uncore ratio ._.


----------



## Aleckazee

Ok. last question, does it matter how I adjust the voltages? I'm using offset at the moment for core (any reason I should be using manual/adaptive?), I haven't touched cache yet but I'm thinking of setting it manually to 1.3v for now.


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> Ok. last question, does it matter how I adjust the voltages? I'm using offset at the moment for core (any reason I should be using manual/adaptive?), I haven't touched cache yet but I'm thinking of setting it manually to 1.3v for now.


im not very pro at overclock of cpu but yes i think set voltages manually is better than let system apply the volts atleast for cores


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> Ok. last question, does it matter how I adjust the voltages? I'm using offset at the moment for core (any reason I should be using manual/adaptive?), I haven't touched cache yet but I'm thinking of setting it manually to 1.3v for now.


It's all good with whichever method of voltage delivery you use. I would only use manual voltage setting to find stability when overclocking. The majority of the time my system isn't doing much so I wanted the processor to use the least amount of voltage, I use an adaptive offset because it works for me. If I was doing more with my computer I'd be more inclined to go for a straight offset...


----------



## ParkKatt

Hi huys,

I'm about to put my hands on a g3258 & zotac h87-itx. Do you know if ill be able to change the unlocked multiplier with this motherboard (can't get z87/z97 board right now) ?

thx,


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ParkKatt*
> 
> Hi huys,
> 
> I'm about to put my hands on a g3258 & zotac h87-itx. Do you know if ill be able to change the unlocked multiplier with this motherboard (can't get z87/z97 board right now) ?
> 
> thx,


yes h87 can also oc the g3258 but you must update the bios....


----------



## Xaltar

I see no mention anywhere of it supporting non-Z overclocking. In fact from all the info I did find on the board I wouldn't touch it unless you plan to use it with a locked CPU. Even then its rating on Estores is a very mixed bag, mostly negative. Is there a reason you are getting an ITX board or was it just cheaper than the alternatives?

For G3258 overclocking on a budget I would suggest going for an H81/B85 based board. There are many users in this thread who have gotten good OC results on these boards. Have a browse through and see if you can find someone using a board that is available to you







Bare in mind not all boards on these chipsets support overclocking, this is why I suggested looking in this thread for people using a board with these chipsets that does.

I am using an Asrock B85 Anniversary board and I would not recommend it for overclocking, while it gets me to 4.3ghz without a problem I can't get it to go higher due to limited OC functions in the BIOS. Don't get me wrong, its a great board with a lot of features for the money its just not great for OCing. If you are not looking to break records and just want 4.0ghz - ~4.4ghz then this board should meet your needs nicely. If you are looking for more out of your CPU then you will likely want at the very least a Z87.

The best value board I have seen for the Z97 chipset is the Asrock Z97 Anniversary, it costs about the same as some of the higher specced H81/B85 boards but uses the Z97 chipset and yields decent OC results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> yes h87 can also oc the g3258 but you must update the bios....


Not all non-Z boards have a bios update to enable overclocking so unless someone here has used this board and knows for certain it is the case I would have to say avoid the board.


----------



## ParkKatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> I see no mention anywhere of it supporting non-Z overclocking. In fact from all the info I did find on the board I wouldn't touch it unless you plan to use it with a locked CPU. Even then its rating on Estores is a very mixed bag, mostly negative. Is there a reason you are getting an ITX board or was it just cheaper than the alternatives?


Thanks for the anwser. I'll be using this board because it's a gift from a friend and I need a mini itx board to fit inside my case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> yes h87 can also oc the g3258 but you must update the bios....


Not sure a bios update is available. I've checked Zotac website but found nothing.


----------



## Xaltar

Well you know what they say about free stuff









Hopefully you get lucky and its already supported. On a related note, here's hoping that it supports the G3258. The G3258 is a "Haswell refresh" CPU and is not natively supported on all 8 series boards.


----------



## ParkKatt

Ok thank you


----------



## Xaltar

No trouble at all









Good luck with your build


----------



## BradleyKZN

What cooler do you guys recommend for getting this CPU to 3.8ghz?

And what is the max temp you would recommend going to on the stock cooler?


----------



## DisgruntldTek37

The G3258 temperature is mostly sensitive to voltage. If you have a good chip that does not require much voltage to hit 3.8, you might be able to use the stock Intel cooler. If the temps get out of hand, you might consider getting a cooler like the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo. 80 Celsius is the safe temperature under full load for 24/7 use . For detailed information on overclocking Haswell, please refer to the Haswell Overclocking Guide - http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


----------



## Xaltar

You should be able to hit 3.8 at around 1.2v with no problems. The stock cooler will be more than up to the task for it. I was able to hit 4.2 at 1.24v on my stock cooler with no issues. I am using an Arctic Freezer 13 now and @ 4.3 with a vcore of 1.28v.


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> You should be able to hit 3.8 at around 1.2v with no problems. The stock cooler will be more than up to the task for it. I was able to hit 4.2 at 1.24v on my stock cooler with no issues. I am using an Arctic Freezer 13 now and @ 4.3 with a vcore of 1.28v.


what? 1.2 i had with 4ghz xD 1.206


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyKZN*
> 
> What cooler do you guys recommend for getting this CPU to 3.8ghz?
> 
> And what is the max temp you would recommend going to on the stock cooler?


The stock cooler is well capable of taking care of temps even with a +1GHz OC
given the supplied voltage is reasonable e.g. no more than 1.27-1.28V and as
long as your case is well ventilated.

What case and case fans do you have ?


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> what? 1.2 i had with 4ghz xD 1.206


Nice







You have to bare in mind each CPU is different and the motherboard you use can seriously effect your OC performance and how much voltage you need. My board has no VCIN or LLC settings so I am heavily limited in my OCing thanks to weak NonZ overclocking implementation on a B85 chipset.


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> My board has no VCIN or LLC settings so I am heavily limited in my OCing thanks to weak NonZ overclocking implementation on a B85 chipset.


I have two G3258 processors and altering the CPU Load-Line Calibration (LLC) or the CPU Input Voltage (VCCIN) didn't result in achieving higher clocks on either of the processors. If anything, changing these settings hindered performance. Asus "Auto" settings work fine. Sometimes you're not going to be able to overclock any further due to your chips limitations, hence a better motherboard wouldn't help...


----------



## Xaltar

True but in my case inputting any voltage over 1.4v results in vdroop and instability with my vcore dropping by as much as 0.2v under stress loads. I know my CPU can do more, if it were the case that my CPU was simply a poor clocker I should not be able to post as high as 5ghz. In all cases where the silicon itself has been the limiting factor for me in the past I could manage to post 100 - 200mhz over my maximum stable OC then the system would fail to post no matter what voltage was set. I may be wrong here but my gut tells me that I could get more with more stable voltage.

With a Z97/Z87 board you can be certain of where the limitations lie, with a B/H chipset you cannot. For me at least it would have been worth the knowing considering I purchased this CPU to play with


----------



## george-97

guys 1.000 volts for ring voltage and 3.3ghz uncore is normal?


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> True but in my case inputting any voltage over 1.4v results in vdroop and instability with my vcore dropping by as much as 0.2v under stress loads. I know my CPU can do more, if it were the case that my CPU was simply a *poor clocker* I should not be able to post as high as *5ghz*. In all cases where the silicon itself has been the limiting factor for me in the past I could manage to post 100 - 200mhz over my maximum stable OC then the system would fail to post no matter what voltage was set. I may be wrong here but my gut tells me that I could get more with more *stable voltage*.
> 
> With a Z97/Z87 board you can be certain of where the limitations lie, with a B/H chipset you cannot. For me at least it would have been worth the knowing considering I purchased this CPU to play with


Fair enough. Now you've got me interested, wanna temporarily swap processors in the name of OCN?
Quote:


> George-97: guys 1.000 volts for ring voltage and 3.3ghz uncore is normal?


If the system is stable with your ring voltage set to 1V then all is good. The two processors I have use around 1.2V at default clock speed, 1.23V @ 4GHz & 1.28V @ 4.2GHz.


----------



## Xaltar

lol I am hoping to get another board for it in the not too distant future and see how she does on a Z97







I will update here when I do.


----------



## george-97

what bsod error is for uncore ratio? i get clock timeout something is that for uncore bcz i have low ring volts?


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> Fair enough. Now you've got me interested, wanna temporarily swap processors in the name of OCN?
> If the system is stable with your ring voltage set to 1V then all is good. The two processors I have use around 1.2V at default clock speed, 1.23V @ 4GHz & 1.28V @ 4.2GHz.


4ghz uncore ratio?


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> Fair enough. Now you've got me interested, wanna temporarily swap processors in the name of OCN?


lol




























xD


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> 4ghz uncore ratio?


I would say yes. I am running mine at 4.2ghz core 4.2ghz uncore with voltages at 1.28v core and 1.25v uncore. Summer has begun here so I have dropped down from 4.4ghz core 4.2ghz uncore due to the heat generated when I run my g3258 @ 1.38v vcore


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> 4ghz uncore ratio?


Uncore @ 4.2GHz

Quote:


> Originally posted by *Xaltar:*
> 
> I would say yes. I am running mine at 4.2ghz core 4.2ghz uncore with voltages at 1.28v core and 1.25v uncore. Summer has begun here so I have dropped down from 4.4ghz core 4.2ghz uncore due to the heat generated when I run my g3258 @ 1.38v vcore


Thank you. I'll probably have to lower the clocks in about six months time...


----------



## Aleckazee

I can't my g3258 stable at 4.5GHz, 1.405v







Are there any voltages I should be adjusting apart from vcore? At the moment I've just set the core ratio to 45 per core and using offset to up the voltage. As for the rest of the settings I've tried defaults (auto LLC, auto PLL and so on) as well as settings LLC level 1 (0%), enabling PLL overvoltage, power phase and power duty control to extreme and CPU current capability to 140% (those are more or less the settings I have on my 2500k 4.6GHz and it works great so I thought I would try it). Asus z97i-plus motherboard. Hope I don't just have a bad oc'ing chip.


----------



## obi.van.kenobi

A question for all g3258 owners.

I am thinking about upgrading my xeon E5440 @3.8GHZ, to a g3258. Would this be an upgrade?

I mainly play Counter strike global offensive and some old games for which performance is not an issue. What do you suggest?


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> I can't my g3258 stable at 4.5GHz, 1.405v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any voltages I should be adjusting apart from vcore? At the moment I've just set the core ratio to 45 per core and using offset to up the voltage. As for the rest of the settings I've tried defaults (auto LLC, auto PLL and so on) as well as settings LLC level 1 (0%), enabling PLL overvoltage, power phase and power duty control to extreme and CPU current capability to 140% (those are more or less the settings I have on my 2500k 4.6GHz and it works great so I thought I would try it). Asus z97i-plus motherboard. Hope I don't just have a bad oc'ing chip.


Try disabling any power saving features that might still be on and increase the input voltage (VCCIN) to 1.900V


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> I can't my g3258 stable at 4.5GHz, 1.405v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any voltages I should be adjusting apart from vcore? At the moment I've just set the core ratio to 45 per core and using offset to up the voltage. As for the rest of the settings I've tried defaults (auto LLC, auto PLL and so on) as well as settings LLC level 1 (0%), enabling PLL overvoltage, power phase and power duty control to extreme and CPU current capability to 140% (those are more or less the settings I have on my 2500k 4.6GHz and it works great so I thought I would try it). Asus z97i-plus motherboard. Hope I don't just have a bad oc'ing chip.


When overclocking the B chip the cores started to become unstable at anything over 4.4GHz. To regain stability I had to set the cache ratio to around 40 @ 1.25V (Manual) / RAM @ 1600MHz. I also tried adjusting other settings too and nothing seemed to help in achieving a higher overclock. Good luck...


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Try disabling any power saving features that might still be on and increase the input voltage (VCCIN) to 1.900V


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> When overclocking the B chip the cores started to become unstable at anything over 4.4GHz. To regain stability I had to set the cache ratio to around 40 @ 1.25V (Manual) / RAM @ 1600MHz. I also tried adjusting other settings too and nothing seemed to help in achieving a higher overclock. Good luck...


Thanks, not exactly sure what helped but there was a few power saving options I overlooked the first time and I turned up cache ratio/voltage as well as VCCIN. It's not much better tho, 4.5GHz is stable at just under 1.4v now but I've tried 4.6 with up to 1.42v and it isn't stable. What's the absolute max I can/should push this thing?


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Try raising input (vccin) more... Maybe something like 1.90v-1.95v. In my case, input voltage makes or breaks my oc. I have mine set for 1.99v stable but dropping to 1.98 will cause freeze or BSOD in games after 20-40 mins... I was also able to reach higher clocks with a lower VCORE by increasing VCCIN.

Also, leave uncore/cache at stock frequency with a manually set voltage of something like 1.025-1.050v until you find a stable core. That should help a bit... You wont really see any benefit from overclocking cache unless you run multiple GPU's, just some food for thought.

Give the Haswell OC guide a good read or two, for me it was extremely helpful.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obi.van.kenobi*
> 
> A question for all g3258 owners.
> 
> I am thinking about upgrading my xeon E5440 @3.8GHZ, to a g3258. Would this be an upgrade?
> 
> I mainly play Counter strike global offensive and some old games for which performance is not an issue. What do you suggest?


TBH, No.

The reason is that your E5440 is a quad core and albeit a generation or so behind, it's still got the extra threads + a huge cache. Were I you I would look at present-era Xeon CPUs coupled to a LGA1150 or LGA2011 board.

Or, if you wanna stick with your CPU, try a high-end LGA775 board with DDR3 capability that you can use the LGA771 hack on. The FSB is 1333 which means that you could run DDR3-1333 at the same speed, no clock divider needed. Might get a bit of a boost that way.


----------



## Xaltar

I have to agree with Quantum Reality here, the G3258 is certainly a fun toy to tinker with but ultimately it is a budget CPU. Even putting aside gaming (where the G3258 really hurts in well threaded titles) 2 cores is just too weak for any kind of serious workload these days, even at >4.2ghz. I bought mine as a stand in to play with while I waited for funds to get something better and as often happens, I ended up stuck with it. I should have shelled out for a low end locked i5. While single and dual threaded apps really fly with a decent OC more and more apps want 4 or more cores. Trying to work with Unreal Engine 4 for example results in constant 100% CPU usage every time I try to compile a shader or even just hit run. Doing the same things on my dated Phenom II x4 system is significantly quicker and more stable.

The G3258 is ideal for that gaming rig you want to build for the kids or as an office productivity machine where you need a bit of zip from the blisteringly fast single core OCd performance. As a budget gaming system it also does reasonably well in older less threaded games but if you are even thinking of playing new AAA titles a cheap i3 will serve you by far better for only a little more. When you consider to get the most out of the pentium K you ideally want a Z motherboard it ends up more cost effective to get an H81 and an i3, better gaming performance and 4 threads vs 2 cores....


----------



## Horsemama1956

Just buy the right H81 board. If you research a few have no voltage limits and should be plenty for 4.5-4.6Ghz. Any GPU over a 270x\660 variant is probably the top end on GPUs you want to use as well. I also use BES to cap CPU usage at 95% or so like I do with FX\FM2 CPU to prevent stuttering.


----------



## jamtin

Some observations cooling these 4th generation processors when overclocked. Delidding the C chip proved fruitful with temps dropping by around 10°. Delidding the B chip temps only dropped 1-2°. Water cooling either chip temps dropped between 10-15°. Overall there was a 20-25° decrease using the C chip after delidding and water cooling whereas only a 12-17° drop with the B chip (B/[email protected] - C/[email protected]). CLU on the die dropped about 1-2°.


Recommended maximum temperature


----------



## BradleyKZN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> The stock cooler is well capable of taking care of temps even with a +1GHz OC
> given the supplied voltage is reasonable e.g. no more than 1.27-1.28V and as
> long as your case is well ventilated.
> 
> What case and case fans do you have ?


I will be getting an Antec GX300 case, one Zalman CNPS90F and 2x DeepCool XFAN 120UB and already has 3 case fans so 5 fans total


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyKZN*
> 
> I will be getting an Antec GX300 case, one Zalman CNPS90F and 2x DeepCool XFAN 120UB and already has 3 case fans so 5 fans total


I would rethink that Zalman. It is not that it is a bad cooler per se, but the performance over stock cooling is not going to be worth $20, either save the scratch and run stock cooling, or spend a few more and get a CM 212 or something along those lines.


----------



## BradleyKZN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I would rethink that Zalman. It is not that it is a bad cooler per se, but the performance over stock cooling is not going to be worth $20, either save the scratch and run stock cooling, or spend a few more and get a CM 212 or something along those lines.


Well, as luck would have it, they didnt have stock of Zalman so left it out of my order. Strangely, when you convert rand to dollar, that cooler only cost $12 here. I will look at another cooler from somewhere else


----------



## Quantum Reality

Has anyone had issues with the G3258's memory controller when running their DDR3 at very high speeds (e.g. 2400 MHz)? I am considering making the jump to higher RAM speeds due to the thread here on OCN which shows that even as timings get looser for higher speed RAM, the speed of the RAM itself boosts the overall bandwidth and more than compensates (e.g. 1600 CL9 vs say 2133 CL11).

If the CPU just needs a bit more voltage to handle the RAM speed, I have the headroom as my CPU is only 1.26 V nominal, and I believe the maximum safe operating voltage is around 1.4.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Has anyone had issues with the G3258's memory controller when running their DDR3 at very high speeds (e.g. 2400 MHz)? I am considering making the jump to higher RAM speeds due to the thread here on OCN which shows that even as timings get looser for higher speed RAM, the speed of the RAM itself boosts the overall bandwidth and more than compensates (e.g. 1600 CL9 vs say 2133 CL11).
> 
> If the CPU just needs a bit more voltage to handle the RAM speed, I have the headroom as my CPU is only 1.26 V nominal, and I believe the maximum safe operating voltage is around 1.4.


It appears that you'll be ok using higher memory speed with the G3258. Guru3d had tested an OCed G3258 with 1600MHz & 2133MHz memory (_XMP profiled memory_) and everything appeared to be fine.
Quote:


> Haswell architecture in a Pentium means a very fast memory controller. Now with the regular memory at 1600 MHz versus AIDA memory tests we see good performance hovering at the 22K marker. With XMP enabled at 2133 MHz, the bandwidth rocks even harder......So if you like to go a little more crazy, purchase some nice compatible faster XMP ready memory and enable that XMP profile in the BIOS, then you get stuff like shown in the charts above with the 2133 MHz results (in the upper charts which is very impressive of course). Faster memory is relative though, your overall PC experience will not be incredibly faster, yet a few percent with memory intensive applications like say transcoding, or a CPU limited game. Every bit helps though.


*SOURCE*









I got some 2400MHz (_XMP profile_) but have not set in the bios to use it (_never got around to do so_) but I will when I get home today


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> What's the absolute max I can/should push this thing?


That's completely up to you. I really think it depends on how long you want to keep using the processor with its full capabilities. Here's my opinion in regards to voltage limits/CPU longevity with the current generation of processors being used.

0.7 - 1.2V / 10+ Years
1.2 - 1.3V / 7 - 10 Years
1.3 - 1.4V / 4 - 7 Years
1.4 - 1.5V / 1 - 4 Years
1.5 - 1.8V / 1 DAY - 1 Year

Quote:


> *Quantum Reality*: Has anyone had issues with the G3258's memory controller when running their DDR3 at very high speeds (e.g. 2400 MHz)? I am considering making the jump to higher RAM speeds due to the thread here on OCN which shows that even as timings get looser for higher speed RAM, the speed of the RAM itself boosts the overall bandwidth and more than compensates (e.g. 1600 CL9 vs say 2133 CL11).If the CPU just needs a bit more voltage to handle the RAM speed, I have the headroom as my CPU is only 1.26 V nominal, and I believe the maximum safe operating voltage is around 1.4.


Cygnus tested and system is fully stable with ram at 2400MHz.


----------



## Xeddicus

Someone try Batman: Arkham Knight and report back, please!


----------



## EthanKing

I recently upgraded from a G3258 to a 4690k. In Gta V I went from 45fps to 80+fps with the same settings just from a CPU upgrade. Is this to be expected?

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> I recently upgraded from a G3258 to a 4690k. In Gta V I went from 45fps to 80+fps with the same settings just from a CPU upgrade. Is this to be expected?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Well .. if you stick a GTX980Ti with your G3258 then yes, the CPU will be a huge bottleneck!


----------



## EthanKing

Sorry should have mentioned I have an r7 260x. Didnt think I would gain such a huge performance boost ( dont get me wrong im delighted lol ). It also fixed my stuttering issue.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeddicus*
> 
> Someone try Batman: Arkham Knight and report back, please!


The bench in the game reported 50-60 fps with in game settings "maxed" out. Although, the game crashes before the bench can finish or I can even make it to a check point during actual game play. Regardless of settings the game mem leaks on GPU and crashes. Other than that performance seems pretty good.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Sorry should have mentioned I have an r7 260x. Didnt think I would gain such a huge performance boost ( dont get me wrong im delighted lol ). It also fixed my stuttering issue.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Dang .. that is a quite impressive performance gain with that videocard!
The bottleneck this CPU causes seems larger than I would've expected.
I also have one but only for overclocking fun. On the first sample I hit jackpot instantly. 5Ghz winner =)
http://fame.hwbot.org/submission/2626456_koekwau5_wprime___32m_pentium_g3258_11sec_437ms/

Never tested it with high end videocards tho.

Once the Windforce GTX980 arrive (if they hopefully do!) I got myself a spare GTX660.
I will test the GTX660 with the G3258 @ 4.8Ghz (24/7 setting) to see if it still bottlenecks.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Sorry should have mentioned I have an r7 260x. Didnt think I would gain such a huge performance boost ( dont get me wrong im delighted lol ). It also fixed my stuttering issue.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Dang .. that is a quite impressive performance gain with that videocard!
> The bottleneck this CPU causes seems larger than I would have expected.
> 
> Once the Windforce GTX980 arrive (if they hopefully do!) I got myself a spare GTX660.
> 
> I will test the GTX660 with the G3258 @ 4.8Ghz to see if there still is a bottleneck.
Click to expand...

With the g3258 it seemed that i could increase graphic settings and still have 45fps but the stuttering got worse. Both chips running 4.5Ghz. Now with the 4690k I have increased my graphic settings quite a fair bit and still get solid 50-60fps.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Xeddicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> The bench in the game reported 50-60 fps with in game settings "maxed" out. Although, the game crashes before the bench can finish or I can even make it to a check point during actual game play. Regardless of settings the game mem leaks on GPU and crashes. Other than that performance seems pretty good.


Good to hear (assuming they patch out the bugs)! Thanks for the information.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> I recently upgraded from a G3258 to a 4690k. In Gta V I went from 45fps to 80+fps with the same settings just from a CPU upgrade. Is this to be expected?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


The quad alone would definitely give your system oomph even without an overclock, I'd say.


----------



## obi.van.kenobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> TBH, No.
> 
> The reason is that your E5440 is a quad core and albeit a generation or so behind, it's still got the extra threads + a huge cache. Were I you I would look at present-era Xeon CPUs coupled to a LGA1150 or LGA2011 board.
> 
> Or, if you wanna stick with your CPU, try a high-end LGA775 board with DDR3 capability that you can use the LGA771 hack on. The FSB is 1333 which means that you could run DDR3-1333 at the same speed, no clock divider needed. Might get a bit of a boost that way.


Thanks for the opinion!

Certainly changed my mind. I have tried DDR3 with 771 Xeon, and honestly there is nothing to be gained. Maybe some higher scores in synthetic read/write benchmarks, but in real world, FPS stays the same.

I'll keep on looking for a cheap upgrage. Currently I get 150FPS in 5v5 competitive (with all on max, without SMAA), all I need is 300+









Cheers


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Dang .. that is a quite impressive performance gain with that videocard!
> The bottleneck this CPU causes seems larger than I would've expected.
> I also have one but only for overclocking fun. On the first sample I hit jackpot instantly. 5Ghz winner =)
> http://fame.hwbot.org/submission/2626456_koekwau5_wprime___32m_pentium_g3258_11sec_437ms/
> 
> Never tested it with high end videocards tho.
> 
> Once the Windforce GTX980 arrive (if they hopefully do!) I got myself a spare GTX660.
> I will test the GTX660 with the G3258 @ 4.8Ghz (24/7 setting) to see if it still bottlenecks.


The only way this is possible is if he is running settings not maxing out his graphics card(which must be quite low since a 260x is pretty weak). .

Not even sure why someone would spend that kind of money if they don't plan on even maxing out a 260x.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Dang .. that is a quite impressive performance gain with that videocard!
> The bottleneck this CPU causes seems larger than I would've expected.
> I also have one but only for overclocking fun. On the first sample I hit jackpot instantly. 5Ghz winner =)
> http://fame.hwbot.org/submission/2626456_koekwau5_wprime___32m_pentium_g3258_11sec_437ms/
> 
> Never tested it with high end videocards tho.
> 
> Once the Windforce GTX980 arrive (if they hopefully do!) I got myself a spare GTX660.
> I will test the GTX660 with the G3258 @ 4.8Ghz (24/7 setting) to see if it still bottlenecks.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way this is possible is if he is running settings not maxing out his graphics card(which must be quite low since a 260x is pretty weak). .
> 
> Not even sure why someone would spend that kind of money if they don't plan on even maxing out a 260x.
Click to expand...

I started with a g3258 and 260x, bought a 4690k, next is a gtx 970. Slowly upgrading









Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## TUFOM

I thought I could report my experience with GTA V here with this cpu.

G3258 Clocked @4.6Ghz 24/7
8GB DDR3
HD 7950 3GB 1100/1500Mhz

Firstly I tried 1920x1200 (Yes I have 16:10 screen), full vsync, high settings, advanced settings default. AMD CHS shadows. Got 36-61fps and stuttering time to time.

Settings what I choosed to use after testing:


*Result 100% time steady 31-32fps according to steam fps counter.* Played whole game from beginning to the end with these settings.
No framedrops, no stutter, flawless experience.

So GTA V is very playable with this cpu. *Just need to cut vsync half.* So minimum 4-core I call bs, although its minimum for 60fps.

Edit: Memory usage is bit off in image because I tried some advanced settings when last played. All on and full. To be noted no difference in performance.
Funny thing is I just noticed normal distance scaling is just half but extended is full, going to flip that otherway around. Not expecting performance difference because extended distance scaling is more peformance heavy.


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFOM*
> 
> I thought I could report my experience with GTA V here with this cpu.
> 
> G3258 Clocked @4.6Ghz 24/7
> 8GB DDR3
> HD 7950 3GB 1100/1500Mhz
> 
> Firstly I tried 1920x1200 (Yes I have 16:10 screen), full vsync, high settings, advanced settings default. AMD CHS shadows. Got 36-61fps and stuttering time to time.
> 
> Settings what I choosed to use after testing:
> 
> 
> *Result 100% time steady 31-32fps according to steam fps counter.* Played whole game from beginning to the end with these settings.
> No framedrops, no stutter, flawless experience.
> 
> So GTA V is very playable with this cpu. *Just need to cut vsync half.* So minimum 4-core I call bs, although its minimum for 60fps.
> 
> Edit: Memory usage is bit off in image because I tried some advanced settings when last played. All on and full. To be noted no difference in performance.
> Funny thing is I just noticed normal distance scaling is just half but extended is full, going to flip that otherway around. Not expecting performance difference because extended distance scaling is more peformance heavy.


what cooler you use for 4.6 bro?


----------



## TUFOM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> what cooler you use for 4.6 bro?


Arctic Cooling Freezer i11


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFOM*
> 
> Arctic Cooling Freezer i11


realy a 30 euros cooler only? 0.0


----------



## george-97

hyper 212 evo or arctic cooling freezer i11 is better?


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> I have two G3258 processors and altering the CPU Load-Line Calibration (LLC) or the *CPU Input Voltage (VCCIN)* didn't result in achieving higher clocks on either of the processors. If anything, changing these settings hindered performance. Asus "Auto" settings work fine. Sometimes you're not going to be able to overclock any further due to your chips limitations, hence a better motherboard wouldn't help...


Get it right! After further testing with the "not so good" C chip I did have to increase the VCCIN albeit with Asus' SVID feature (was more stable). It was *imperative* to set a manual 'CPU Input Voltage' when I increased the cache multiplier to 42. With both the CPU cores and uncore at 4200MHz - 1.257V/1.3V the processor required 1.85V VCCIN to be stable. Apologies for my ignorance.


----------



## Im Batman

Just mucking around with mine at the moment. Really trying to hit 4.5 but it seems it'll want more than 1.4v to do so.

Will I see any stability on the core through upping ring voltage to say 1.2v while leaving the uncore at stock 32?

I currently have it at 2.0v vccin with all c states disabled. Once I figure out what it needs at 4.5 I'll do it with an offset.


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> Just mucking around with mine at the moment. Really trying to hit 4.5 but it seems it'll want more than 1.4v to do so. Will I see any stability on the core through upping ring voltage to say 1.2v while leaving the uncore at stock 32? I currently have it at 2.0v vccin with all c states disabled. Once I figure out what it needs at 4.5 I'll do it with an offset.


I'd try re-enabling C states, syncing all cores, Cache Ratio of 8 (min/max) with Auto voltage, CPU Spread Spectrum left on Auto. Leave all VR fault management and efficiency settings on Auto. Ram at its default speed and timings. Leave PCH voltages. In regards to VCCIN, one processor needed 1.85V @ 4.2GHz whilst the other required 1.9V @ 4.8GHz. Good luck...


----------



## Aleckazee

Still can't seem to be able to get it stable past 4.5GHz. I've tried increasing the VCCIN up to 2.0v as well as enabling SVID which didn't seem to help at all. Core I've tried up to 1.432v/uncore 1.250v with both auto ratio and 32/38 min/max. I've also played with the VR management and efficiency settings as well as all the power saving stuff. 4.5GHz is stable @ 1.382v, I need to test it more tho, it might end up being a bit more or a lot less v. But 4.6GHz with any vcore up to 1.432v instantly freezes the pc as soon as I start the x264 test.
I need to give the haswell guide another read I think. I wonder if I can/should increase any PCH or CPU Analog/Digital voltages.

edit: just tried 1.458v 4.6GHz and it's still unstable. I might have to stick with 4.5 :/ (was really hoping for something like 4.8+







)


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> Still can't seem to be able to get it stable past 4.5GHz. I've tried increasing the VCCIN up to 2.0v as well as enabling SVID which didn't seem to help at all. Core I've tried up to 1.432v/uncore 1.250v with both auto ratio and 32/38 min/max. I've also played with the VR management and efficiency settings as well as all the power saving stuff. 4.5GHz is stable @ 1.382v, I need to test it more tho, it might end up being a bit more or a lot less v. But 4.6GHz with any vcore up to 1.432v instantly freezes the pc as soon as I start the x264 test. I need to give the haswell guide another read I think. *I wonder if I can/should increase any PCH or CPU Analog/Digital voltages*. edit: just tried 1.458v 4.6GHz and it's still unstable. I might have to stick with 4.5 :/ (was really hoping for something like 4.8+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


A 1300MHz overclock is still pretty good. That processor you have seems similar to my C chip (a bit better - [email protected]), and by giving it 1.85V using either 'CPU Input Voltage' or 'SVID' I was able to lower the cache voltage a little, whilst increasing the CPU core ratio and in turn keeping the same temperatures under load.

The PCH and Analog/Digital voltages are useful when overclocking your memory. I'd only adjust those other voltages if your happy with your CPU overclock and you've hit a wall in regards to getting your 1600MHz memory to run at 2000MHz (hypothetically speaking).


----------



## Aleckazee

Ah ok, I won't bother with those then. I've got a 4GB Ripjaws-X 1333Mhz kit which I don't think overclocks well at all anyway. Last thing I'll try is sticking in a discreet GPU (I've got a GT610 lying around somewhere), if I'm lucky it will help with overclocking a little (I think). Otherwise I'll stick with 4.5 and just see if I can lower voltages any more, closer to 1.3v maybe.


----------



## Im Batman

Still chasing my 4.5 dragon. So far I'm relatively stable at 4.4 with 1.344vcore (passed 10 hours of x264).

I've tried up to 1.404v at 4.5 but no luck yet and that's as high as I'll go on the core for 24/7. Just trying a combination of vccin voltages from 1.9v+ with uncore set to 30 and ram at 1333mhz.

Thanks for the tips Jamtin, no luck though.


----------



## jamtin

Batman courageously fights through hordes of deformed enemies only to find his arch-nemesis 'The Joker" guarding the elusive 4.5 dragon, bummer. Meanwhile, straight Robin tries not to incinerate a 'Silver' chip whilst audaciously attempting to stabilize a 5GHz overclock.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> Batman courageously fights through hordes of deformed enemies only to find his arch-nemesis 'The Joker" guarding the elusive 4.5 dragon, bummer. Meanwhile, straight Robin tries not to incinerate a 'Silver' chip whilst audaciously attempting to stabilize a 5GHz overclock.


Is that the "C" chip at 125 bclk x 40? Is 1.5v stable?

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Im Batman

She's telling me no but she doesn't really mean it and I'm all "but bby all the other G3258's are doing it". You just know she's done 4.5GHz before and she wants to do it again









Haha, what kind of temps you getting there Jamtin?


----------



## jamtin

I am on air atm and I changed over to the "B" chip. 40x125 @ 1.5V is nowhere near stable. Idle temps were in the upper forties, I didn't stress (probably would've killed it). I was just trying different things using the CPU Strap/BCLK and CPU ratio to try and reach new heights... I was exaggerating saying that I was "attempting stability" at the voltage. I don't really know what clock speeds the "B" can reach. I'm about to go away for awhile and most of my stuff is in storage including the AIO liquid cooler.

"C" processor max stable speed at a ridiculous voltage - 86° max temp water cooled


The first time must've been extremely overwhelming for her considering it was such a *massive* over*clock*. Maybe she's suffering from PTSD...


----------



## Im Batman

I'm taking rough averages before I bsod and it seems I get less stability with increased vccin. I started at 1.9 and I couldn't stress for more than 5min at 1.93 but 1.89 has been going for 40min now and that's fairly consistent as I go up or down In voltage.

Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> I'm taking rough averages before I bsod and it seems I get less stability with increased vccin. I started at 1.9 and I couldn't stress for more than 5min at 1.93 but 1.89 has been going for 40min now and that's fairly consistent as I go up or down In voltage. Does anyone have any experience with this?


It probably has more to do with your cache ratio when trying to achieve high overclocks on the CPU cores. You'll arrive at a point where there's no more benefits by increasing the amount of CPU input voltage (usually around 1.95V). If your CPU ratio is at 44 and VCCIN is at 1.89V then 1.92V will likely be required for 45 (maybe not, you may still be able to keep it at 1.89V). The default VCCIN for both of my G3258 processors is between 1.71 - 1.74V.

Unstable system with CPU Cores @ 49/1.467V - Uncore @ Auto/1.2->1.3V - VCCIN @ Auto


Stable system with CPU Cores @ 49/1.467V - Uncore @ 40/1.3V - VCCIN @ 1.95V

I tried to achieve stability with the following CPU input voltages 1.85 / 1.88 / 1.9 / 1.92 and it wasn't enough.


Daily usage "B" chip with CPU Cores @ 48/1.391V - Uncore @ 44/1.3V - VCCIN @ 1.92V

*edit - The screenshot below is where I leave it 24/7 (includes stressing).

CPU Cores @ 46/1.272V - Uncore @ 42/1.28V - VCCIN @ 1.92V


----------



## emc_2

Anyone play Battlefield 4 with this CPU?

I experience lots of freezing on BF4 with utilization flat-lining at 100% for 3-5 seconds with the sound looping. I'm positive it's the CPU as this happened when I was using a Z97 board to originally overclock the chip and when I dropped a 4690k into the Z97, BF4 was buttery smooth.

I notice that the freezes usually happen when I'm turning a corner or an enemy player comes around the corner and starts shooting at me or when there are lots of vehicles fighting/being blown up near my in game position and when flying. I'm guessing that there's an overload of calculations which leads to the CPU going full throttle for those few seconds?

Specs are in my signature.


----------



## Higgins909

Glad I found this.

Anyone got arma 3 and can do a altis life or king of the hill test on multiplayer, that is near full?

I'm really considering getting this as I found king of the hill really fun, but my fps was just terrible... my friend is also getting into this game, but he's got a I7 and I don't want to spend money....
(car/truck one of these days)
I get better fps in altis life.


----------



## lcplDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emc_2*
> 
> Anyone play Battlefield 4 with this CPU?
> 
> I experience lots of freezing on BF4 with utilization flat-lining at 100% for 3-5 seconds with the sound looping. I'm positive it's the CPU as this happened when I was using a Z97 board to originally overclock the chip and when I dropped a 4690k into the Z97, BF4 was buttery smooth.
> 
> I notice that the freezes usually happen when I'm turning a corner or an enemy player comes around the corner and starts shooting at me or when there are lots of vehicles fighting/being blown up near my in game position and when flying. I'm guessing that there's an overload of calculations which leads to the CPU going full throttle for those few seconds?
> .


It's probably more of an issue with the **** ass graphics api. When I first built my box, I was running win8x64 and bf4 ran pretty much like a dream at 4.2-4.4 (stock cooler) with my r9 280. After switching to win7, I notice a lot more overall clunkiness to the game. 64 player servers cause a lot more stress regarding consistency/stutter along with fps being noticeably lower. In my tests, the graphics settings mean little for fps/stutter when it came down to it. Whether it's 16 or 64, switching between low/ultra usually rendered about an 8fps change. Now, changing between DX/Mantle is a more confusing situation. When I first switched back to win7, I couldn't actually run the game with DX. It would load a map then as soon as I started, I'd get exactly what you're describing for about 6-10 seconds before a game crash. Now, I can use either, but neither is as smooth as win8 was. I am standing by the game just being a turd, but most people (g3258 owners included) would/should never recommend this chip for BF4.

If you have the resources, I'd highly recommend doing an install of win8 and playing with it. I had to switch back to 7 because my ****ty belkin wifi dongle caused very frequent BSODs, but with classic launcher, it's a stable and acceptable OS.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins909*
> 
> Glad I found this.
> 
> Anyone got arma 3 and can do a altis life or king of the hill test on multiplayer, that is near full?
> 
> I'm really considering getting this as I found king of the hill really fun, but my fps was just terrible... my friend is also getting into this game, but he's got a I7 and I don't want to spend money....
> (car/truck one of these days)
> I get better fps in altis life.


ARMA3 really leans on the CPU. Some older i5 CPU's are having difficulties allready.
Wouldn't suggest buying this only to play ARMA3.

You'll be watching photo's instead of smooth gameplay.


----------



## emc_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcplDavid*
> 
> It's probably more of an issue with the **** ass graphics api. When I first built my box, I was running win8x64 and bf4 ran pretty much like a dream at 4.2-4.4 (stock cooler) with my r9 280. After switching to win7, I notice a lot more overall clunkiness to the game. 64 player servers cause a lot more stress regarding consistency/stutter along with fps being noticeably lower. In my tests, the graphics settings mean little for fps/stutter when it came down to it. Whether it's 16 or 64, switching between low/ultra usually rendered about an 8fps change. Now, changing between DX/Mantle is a more confusing situation. When I first switched back to win7, I couldn't actually run the game with DX. It would load a map then as soon as I started, I'd get exactly what you're describing for about 6-10 seconds before a game crash. Now, I can use either, but neither is as smooth as win8 was. I am standing by the game just being a turd, but most people (g3258 owners included) would/should never recommend this chip for BF4.
> 
> If you have the resources, I'd highly recommend doing an install of win8 and playing with it. I had to switch back to 7 because my ****ty belkin wifi dongle caused very frequent BSODs, but with classic launcher, it's a stable and acceptable OS.


Makes sense. Now that you mention it, I recall reading months ago how Windows 8 can give 10+ FPS for BF4 and that the game is optimized for that OS. Going to be annoying having to dual-boot just for BF4. But if it will make for a stable experience it'll be worth it


----------



## lcplDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emc_2*
> 
> Makes sense. Now that you mention it, I recall reading months ago how Windows 8 can give 10+ FPS for BF4 and that the game is optimized for that OS. Going to be annoying having to dual-boot just for BF4. But if it will make for a stable experience it'll be worth it


Yeah, I stayed on 7 out of mostly preference and a teensy bit of necessity, but I wish I could get the consistency for bf4. I might actually play it. I've been hooked a lot more on Insurgency so I haven't really played with it too much in a while. I also haven't got to test it since I've pushed my overclock higher, but I assume it'd run about the same or better. I assume there's a point that the returns start diminishing due to multi-core optimization vs sheer data processing.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emc_2*
> 
> Anyone play Battlefield 4 with this CPU?
> No
> I experience lots of freezing on BF4 with utilization flat-lining at 100% for 3-5 seconds with the sound looping. I'm positive it's the CPU as this happened when I was using a Z97 board to originally overclock the chip and when I dropped a 4690k into the Z97, BF4 was buttery smooth.
> 
> I notice that the freezes usually happen when I'm turning a corner or an enemy player comes around the corner and starts shooting at me or when there are lots of vehicles fighting/being blown up near my in game position and when flying. I'm guessing that there's an overload of calculations which leads to the CPU going full throttle for those few seconds?
> 
> Specs are in my signature.


What's your fps generally? If it's high enough google a program called BES and cap utilization at 85-90 percent and prevent the cpu from maxing out. I do this and it works really nicely.


----------



## lcplDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> What's your fps generally? If it's high enough google a program called BES and cap utilization at 85-90 percent and prevent the cpu from maxing out. I do this and it works really nicely.


I'll definitely have to look into that! It usually averages around 50fps in 64player servers on win7. In Win8, I had no issues and was very consistent around 70-80 even during intense scenes at 4.4ghz. I've lost a lot of interest in the game since I can't really find servers I like. I'm about that hardcore rush and it seems like no one plays it these days.


----------



## emc_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> What's your fps generally? If it's high enough google a program called BES and cap utilization at 85-90 percent and prevent the cpu from maxing out. I do this and it works really nicely.


It's all over the map, but usually 40+ even with 200% resolution scaling (I play on a 1280 x 1024 monitor). I will definitely check out that program within the next few days. I followed David's advice and installed Windows 8.1 on another partition and now my mouse and keyboard won't work on Windows 7, can't even get past the login screen. Seems trying to dual boot 7 and 8.1 on the same HDD screws up the USB drivers for 7 /headdesk.

I like your CPU/Mobo combination







What's your Vcore?


----------



## BradleyKZN

Got to 4.2ghz at 1.2v easily. Must say im quite impressed with my chip. Temps are only 65 degrees at max after a few hours of 100% load, not bad for a stock cooler.


----------



## aalvisk

Reading this makes me think twice if i should've ordered that i5 to replace my g3258 for BF3/4 and such








Couldnt handle the stuttering in BF and decided to go for the i5. Maybe needed to install w8 over my old, trusty w7... ehh

But then again.. im already looking at that i5 packaging on my table


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aalvisk*
> 
> Reading this makes me think twice if i should've ordered that i5 to replace my g3258 for BF3/4 and such
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldnt handle the stuttering in BF and decided to go for the i5. Maybe needed to install w8 over my old, trusty w7... ehh
> 
> But then again.. im already looking at that i5 packaging on my table


Done the same thing mate and imo its a great upgrade! I got the 4690K

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Deletive

Retired my G3258, in place of an i5. It never let me down.


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deletive*
> 
> Retired my G3258, in place of an i5. It never let me down.


Aww, what a sad day. The real-world usage of the G3258 is just as good if not better than any benchmark will show, especially in regards to single threaded applications. I have an i7 870 and the G3258 is noticeably faster doing every day tasks which is pretty much all I do.

You're bound to have so much more fun now with the i5 processor.


----------



## Deletive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> Aww, what a sad day. The real-world usage of the G3258 is just as good if not better than any benchmark will show, especially in regards to single threaded applications. I have an i7 870 and the G3258 is noticeably faster doing every day tasks which is pretty much all I do.
> 
> You're bound to have so much more fun now with the i5 processor.


Yep, made my Unreal engine workflow so much easier =) I replaced the motherboard too so hopefully in the future that g3258 and mb with a cheap gpu could be a nice little machine for lans.


----------



## Xaltar

Yeah the G3258 really chokes on UE4. I have been trying to get a feel for it but compiling on this CPU takes forever and more or less precludes doing anything else while you wait too lol. It doesn't have a problem running the compiled game but damn does it take forever to get there. I do like UE4 though, much improved over UE3.


----------



## george-97

guys i realy need help how the f*** is even possible from 3.2 to 4.3 i was increasing volts only 0.0030 per 0.1 ghz and now for 4.4ghz i went to 1.280 and i wasnt even stable why now i need so many volts? please note my cach is at 3.3ghz 0.900 volts and my ram downclocked to 1.333 for stability ._." i also have c states enabled i dont think that could make instability just sayin i have them enabled do i need more cach for stability or is something else?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> guys i realy need help how the f*** is even possible from 3.2 to 4.3 i was increasing volts only 0.0030 per 0.1 ghz and now for 4.4ghz i went to 1.280 and i wasnt even stable why now i need so many volts? please note my cach is at 3.3ghz 0.900 volts and my ram downclocked to 1.333 for stability ._." i also have c states enabled i dont think that could make instability just sayin i have them enabled do i need more cach for stability or is something else?


Raise input voltage to 1.850v and set cache to 3.4 1.150v and leave it for now. cstates are fine. leave it on.

then try your core stress again.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> guys i realy need help how the f*** is even possible from 3.2 to 4.3 i was increasing volts only 0.0030 per 0.1 ghz and now for 4.4ghz i went to 1.280 and i wasnt even stable why now i need so many volts? please note my cach is at 3.3ghz 0.900 volts and my ram downclocked to 1.333 for stability ._." i also have c states enabled i dont think that could make instability just sayin i have them enabled do i need more cach for stability or is something else?


I found that the x264 encode stress test really could expose any underlying voltage issues. I had to go to 1.26 V core and 1.16 V ring ( http://www.overclock.net/t/1524948/build-log-qrs-pentium-g3258-box/0_100 ). Both are nominal values specified in the UEFI ) for final stability on mine.


----------



## nhathai

Does G3258 have fps drop when 5v5 team fight(DOTA 2)? Sadly my phenom II x2 550 BE drop to 30 fps when 5v5.
Should i upgrade from phenom II x2 550 BE to Intel Pentium G3258?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhathai*
> 
> Does G3258 have fps drop when 5v5 team fight? Sadly my phenom II x2 550 BE drop to 30 fps when 5v5.
> Should i upgrade from phenom II x2 550 BE to Intel Pentium G3258?


it will be the stronger cpu. Does your 550 unlock to quadcore?


----------



## nhathai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it will be the stronger cpu. Does your 550 unlock to quadcore?


Yeah it can unlock to B50 100% stable but my old DFI lanparty died after stress testing. My current ECS motherboard cannot unlock even overclocked


----------



## george-97

guys how that is even possible well from 3.2 stock to like 4.3 ghz i was increasing volts only around 0.0020-30 and for 4.4ghz i need 1.31 volts? my cash is at 3.3ghz and 0.900 volts my ram is lowerd to 1333mhz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Raise input voltage to 1.850v and set cache to 3.4 1.150v and leave it for now. cstates are fine. leave it on.
> 
> then try your core stress again.


ill try that ty


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I found that the x264 encode stress test really could expose any underlying voltage issues. I had to go to 1.26 V core and 1.16 V ring ( http://www.overclock.net/t/1524948/build-log-qrs-pentium-g3258-box/0_100 ). Both are nominal values specified in the UEFI ) for final stability on mine.


i also use that stress test


----------



## george-97

wait what is the input voltage i dont know


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> wait what is the input voltage i dont know


Its called VCCIN in my bios.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Its called VCCIN in my bios.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


thanks bro


----------



## george-97

i think in my mobo the name is vring right?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> i think in my mobo the name is vring right?


What board do you have?


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> What board do you have?


gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3 rev 1.1


----------



## george-97




----------



## Quantum Reality

I looked at the manual for your board and can't find a setting that corresponds to the input CPU voltage. Your "Ring" is probably for your cache, so don't crank that to 1.9 V







The INPUT voltage is supposed to be 1.9 or higher, yes.


----------



## george-97

here some photos of my bios to help you i know ring is for cache so vrin should be the input voltage right?








what no cache is 950 not 1.9


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here some photos of my bios to help you i know ring is for cache so vrin should be the input voltage right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what no cache is 950 not 1.9


you should raise that cache/uncore to 1.150v while overclocking.


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> you should raise that cache/uncore to 1.150v while overclocking.


oh so ring voltage should i put 1.150 but im stable at 3.4ghz cache and 950 but ok if you say so


----------



## george-97

all ok so now ill be stable at 4.4? im not going to try now 4.4 bcz my temps will be 80+ im wating my 212 evo so i think ill need less volts for 4.4 right?


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> all ok so now ill be stable at 4.4? im not going to try now 4.4 bcz my temps will be 80+ im wating my 212 evo so i think ill need less volts for 4.4 right?


Dont think better cooling will mean less volts at 4.4ghz

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> oh so ring voltage should i put 1.150 but im stable at 3.4ghz cache and 950 but ok if you say so


becuase higher overclock can/will require you to raise it. 1.150 is still very safe. just raise until you find your best core overclock then tweak it.


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Dont think better cooling will mean less volts at 4.4ghz
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


yes but higher cache voltage can decrease the core volts as wirerat suggested


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Dont think better cooling will mean less volts at 4.4ghz
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> yes but higher cache voltage can decrease the core volts as wirerat suggested
Click to expand...

The higher cache may help to stabalise an OC. In my experience with the g3258, raising the cache voltage didnt really change my temps.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> The higher cache may help to stabalise an OC. In my experience with the g3258, raising the cache voltage didnt really change my temps.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


This


----------



## george-97

still no luck i went to 1.290 core volts and testing i should increase the cache ratio or cache volts? or it will not have any impact to core volts? also 1.290 with the mobo increasing a bit volts 10 something i think i hit 1.300 something i have bad chip or good for 4.4 1.300 volts?


----------



## george-97




----------



## george-97

i crached i went 1.300 1.310 something. F****


----------



## george-97

crached again restored cache 3.3ghz 900 volts 1.230 vcore voltage at 4.3 kinda pissed


----------



## luisxd

i plan on buying this cpu + a z87 mpower max but i will need to update the bios so the cpu can work properly, so, can i update the bios without any cpu installed or using the g3258 although it's not compatible?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luisxd*
> 
> i plan on buying this cpu + a z87 mpower max but i will need to update the bios so the cpu can work properly, so, can i update the bios without any cpu installed or using the g3258 although it's not compatible?


If you are buying one used, ask the seller to update to the latest UEFI/BIOS and confirm that fact before you take delivery.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luisxd*
> 
> i plan on buying this cpu + a z87 mpower max but i will need to update the bios so the cpu can work properly, so, can i update the bios without any cpu installed or using the g3258 although it's not compatible?


When I got my Z97 board and G3258, the board did not support the G3258 overclocking although it did support the CPU and allow me to boot up and get the newer BIOS downloaded and flashed.


----------



## george-97

max core voltage for g3258???? also max cache voltage for same cpu???


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> max core voltage for g3258???? also max cache voltage for same cpu???


I've been running mine at 1.408Vcore/1.301v input since I got it last Aug/Sept although I started out with 1.392Vcore but over time it "broke in". Currently under a 212EVO, my H100's fan controller decided to catch fire earlier this week. Good thing I got the 212 from tiger while they were closing their stores here in town. As long as you have decent cooling and temps are in check you should be good up to around 1.4V. Although for "cache" voltage, it is stated that around 1.22 max while I have seen other's mention keeping Vcore and input 0.050 within each other. (I.E. 1.4Vcore 1.35 cache) although with each source there is a mention that input/cache voltage limits are really unknown and to be proceeded with caution.


----------



## Unre4L

Hi Guys. I am really new to OCing and Desktops in general. I am a laptop guy and recently decided to have some fun with my old unused ITX build. Let me know if you have any tips.
I cant seem to get past 4.15 GHz. Its currently configured at 4.2 GHz and it stays near 4.0 most of the time. The passmark result was satisfying though.

P.s. Core voltage is set to 1.249 V and I am using the stock Intel cooler (albeit the case cooling is very good).


----------



## Im Batman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unre4L*
> 
> Hi Guys. I am really new to OCing and Desktops in general. I am a laptop guy and recently decided to have some fun with my old unused ITX build. Let me know if you have any tips.
> I cant seem to get past 4.15 GHz. Its currently configured at 4.2 GHz and it stays near 4.0 most of the time. The passmark result was satisfying though.
> 
> P.s. Core voltage is set to 1.249 V and I am using the stock Intel cooler (albeit the case cooling is very good).


Welcome to OCN,

You can feel safe pushing it up to 80c and 1.4v for 24/7. A few others will say 1.35v

General tips which helped me get stability;

- Set VCCIN to 1.9v (maximum safe is 2.1v)
- Set your uncore to 30 because sometimes it will scale with your core multiplier and cause instability.

Check out the official Haswell thread for more advice and the recommended stress test (x264)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_30

Good luck.


----------



## george-97

guys im facing a prob im stable with my g3258 at 4.3 1.250 volts but i cant go on 4.4 i tryed even 1.350 and i wasnt stable what to do i tryed many opinions please can someone help me? i have my cache ratio at 4ghz 1.200 volts ring/cache volts input voltage at auto but i also tryed increasing the input voltage to 2.200 wasnt stable can someone help please i dont think i cant push my cpu farther....


----------



## Horsemama1956

4.3 is plenty. You won't notice the difference between 4.3 and 4.4 and it's not really worth struggling with.


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> 4.3 is plenty. You won't notice the difference between 4.3 and 4.4 and it's not really worth struggling with.


help me then go 4.5 xD


----------



## polkfan

Guys do you think this CPU is better then a 860K for a budget future build for someone else. I know i would get the Pentium and upgrade later but this build is for someone else.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polkfan*
> 
> Guys do you think this CPU is better then a 860K for a budget future build for someone else. I know i would get the Pentium and upgrade later but this build is for someone else.


For general use there will be little difference in the two. For gaming it depends on the games being played.


----------



## polkfan

Yeah i'll be pairing it with a 270X cause according to this article it shouldn't bottleneck it to much. I was just thinking the pentium uses less power and the heat-sink is probably quieter then the stock Amd one.

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Systems/Quad-Core-Gaming-Roundup-How-Much-CPU-Do-You-Really-Need

I was thinking tho that far cry 4 took more work then normal to get it to work on this CPU even though according to this youtube video it does perform better then the 860K when fixed.






Just hard to figure out but i'm pretty sure i'll be getting the 860K just over compatibility issues that and Direct x 12 might help things out in terms of CPU power. I told this person a 860K and 270X should be able to play all games at 1080P medium settings for the next 3 years.


----------



## Xaltar

At this point the G3258 has become a moot option for gaming with some AAA titles providing poor/no support for dual core CPUs. Its sad because these little guys OC like crazy and are seriously quick when OCed past 4ghz.

I have my 3258 @ 4.6ghz now on a new Z97 Extreme3 with a Thermaltake Frio-OCK and still can't get some games to run smooth, namely DA:I. While the 3258 is a fun CPU I have stopped recommending it a gaming solution


----------



## polkfan

Yeah that's why i went with the 860K tonight i was able to build a all new system for 400$ with a 860K and 270X with 8GB of ram(so cheap lately).

When you can get over twice the power of an xbox one for 400$ in a PC i think its amazing time for all gamers.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Hey guys, I'm trying to play around with my 3258 and see where I can go with the OC. I'm really weirded out because I have almost everything on auto and I'm up to 46 with the multi but the voltage is like 1.42 on auto! It isn't getting hot at all. But there's no way I'm willing to stress it at that voltage. Have you guys seen similar things going on?

At 4.4 running hard on IBT my max temp is 60c @1.29v


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm trying to play around with my 3258 and see where I can go with the OC. I'm really weirded out because I have almost everything on auto and I'm up to 46 with the multi but the voltage is like 1.42 on auto! It isn't getting hot at all. But there's no way I'm willing to stress it at that voltage. Have you guys seen similar things going on?
> 
> At 4.4 running hard on IBT my max temp is 60c @1.29v


You want to set the Vcore to manual. I personally had no problem running 1.4v but usually 1.3 - 1.35v is reccomended.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Unre4L

I reached 4.3 GHz stable @1.249 volts using stock cooler. Stress tested for 65 minutes with Intels OC utility.
Temperatures can reach 80c under 100% load, but under my normal usage they stay well below 60c.



Passmark Scores:

*3.2 GHZ 3488
3.5 GHZ 3708
3.6 GHZ 3769
4.0 GHZ 4201
4.2 GHZ 4410
4.3 GHZ 4771 1.249v Stable and stress tested
4.4 GHZ 4852 1.3v, not stress tested due to high temperatures on stock cooler.*

I will get a closed loop aftermarket cooler later this month and see how far I can push it.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> You want to set the Vcore to manual. I personally had no problem running 1.4v but usually 1.3 - 1.35v is reccomended.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Thanks, I fixed the voltage and just upped the multi to as high as it would take.

One weird thing though is that I got it real stable at 4.7/4.6 Ghz with the IGPU. I threw the GTX960 on and it kept BSOD 124. I dropped it by 100 mhz and the BSOD went away. I understand that the GTX added some processing load, but I would have thought that turning off the IGPU would have been a wash, but I guess not on the 3258.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> You want to set the Vcore to manual. I personally had no problem running 1.4v but usually 1.3 - 1.35v is reccomended.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I fixed the voltage and just upped the multi to as high as it would take.
> 
> One weird thing though is that I got it real stable at 4.7/4.6 Ghz with the IGPU. I threw the GTX960 on and it kept BSOD 124. I dropped it by 100 mhz and the BSOD went away. I understand that the GTX added some processing load, but I would have thought that turning off the IGPU would have been a wash, but I guess not on the 3258.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I have no experiance with the IGPU but I thought adding a dedicated GPU took some load off the Cpu and gave more headroom. Maybe it has something to do with the Pci-e slot being used.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Yeah, I have no experiance with the IGPU but I thought adding a dedicated GPU took some load off the Cpu and gave more headroom. Maybe it has something to do with the Pci-e slot being used.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


it has more to do with available power and heat. The cpu igpu creates more heat and uses power that could be stabilizing the oc.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Yeah, I have no experiance with the IGPU but I thought adding a dedicated GPU took some load off the Cpu and gave more headroom. Maybe it has something to do with the Pci-e slot being used.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> it has more to do with available power and heat. The cpu igpu creates more heat and uses power that could be stabilizing the oc.
Click to expand...

Yeah thats what I thought but the opposite seemed to happen for him. His Oc was more stable with the IGPU.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Yeah thats what I thought but the opposite seemed to happen for him. His Oc was more stable with the IGPU.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Not too surprised. I removed my R9 270 from my g3258 rig and stayed at 4.7ghz 1.312v and never missed a beat with the igpu on. These little dual cores just dont generate much heat and sip power even overclocked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Thanks, I fixed the voltage and just upped the multi to as high as it would take.
> 
> One weird thing though is that I got it real stable at 4.7/4.6 Ghz with the IGPU. I threw the GTX960 on and it kept BSOD 124. I dropped it by 100 mhz and the BSOD went away. I understand that the GTX added some processing load, but I would have thought that turning off the IGPU would have been a wash, but I guess not on the 3258.


Raising SA voltage or maybe droping the bsclk a little (.05 or less) would have prolly fixed it.
What MOBO are you using ?


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Raising SA voltage or maybe droping the bsclk a little (.05 or less) would have prolly fixed it.
> What MOBO are you using ?


I was running this one on an Asus z87-A board. This is a great OC board, but probably not as great in terms of power phases as an MSI I'd say.

That stock Intel cooler is such a POS. 48c idle temps are a joke. But this proc isn't worth dropping a $50 AIO into either, which is more than what I paid for the proc itself. What to do?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> I was running this one on an Asus z87-A board. This is a great OC board, but probably not as great in terms of power phases as an MSI I'd say.
> 
> That stock Intel cooler is such a POS. 48c idle temps are a joke. But this proc isn't worth dropping a $50 AIO into either, which is more than what I paid for the proc itself. What to do?


hyper 212 or other cheap cooler is plenty for the g328. I have mine on asus z87plus with a 212. Even something like the $18 cooler master TX3 would beat the stock cooler .


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> hyper 212 or other cheap cooler is plenty for the g328. I have mine on asus z87plus with a 212. Even something like the $18 cooler master TX3 would beat the stock cooler .


You know what, I think I'm going to do exactly that. Great suggestion.


----------



## emc_2

I don't get why there's so much hate derision towards the stock cooler. Using Noctua paste on mine with the stock cooler and the maximum temps when stressing with AIDA64 were 84 °C, real life usage is a max of 70 °. When I was using a Hyper 212 Evo, the max temps were "only" 60 °. Guess it all depends the usage scenarios; for me with BF4, occasional media encoding and GPU only Folding. It would have been better to put that $30 towards a better GPU than the cooler. But that's just me


----------



## mistersprinkles

^This. If you keep voltage to about 1.28 or less (you shouldn't go past 1.3V if you want to be nice to your Haswell chip anyways) and have good case air flow the stock cooler is fine for you.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emc_2*
> 
> I don't get why there's so much hate derision towards the stock cooler. Using Noctua paste on mine with the stock cooler and the maximum temps when stressing with AIDA64 were 84 °C, real life usage is a max of 70 °. When I was using a Hyper 212 Evo, the max temps were "only" 60 °. Guess it all depends the usage scenarios; for me with BF4, occasional media encoding and GPU only Folding. It would have been better to put that $30 towards a better GPU than the cooler. But that's just me


Except in my situation I have a h110, thermalright true spirit 120mm and hyper212 colecting dust already. The mobo I used was left over from an upgrade too.

Your train of thought doesnt really apply if you already own the stuff from old builds or upgrades.

Also I dont like the constant hum of the stock cooler or the idea of 70c gaming temps.


----------



## Gomi

Chiming in.

Bought a pre-binned G3258, same price as a NIB so might aswell. 4.6Ghz at just a tad under 1.3V, which was done on a low-budget binning rig.

As for my cooling, rather not say - LOL- But as cooling (Besides blocks) stay the same and move from tech to tech I went all in with 2 x 280mm rads and 2 x Phobya 1080 rads - Run with 2 x D5.

280mm radiators, Fan/Pump-control and reservoir are all tucked inside a Caselabs pedestal (Built by the talented p0Pe) - Phobya 1080 are stacked 50mm apart by rubber feats next to it with a Lian Li spider standing on top of it









Runs passive until water-temp hits 31c then the fans start and they hit 100% at water-temp 37C.


----------



## warbringerpt

4.6ghz @under 1.3v ...
I currently have mine @ 4.1 with 1.345v. Less voltage it bsods. Max temps 76-78 with evo 212.
A shame really, bought it due to seeing reviews and videos about how good of a ocer this cpu was, but got a ****ty cpu. Can't win them all. Doesnt help that my z97m can't change vccin voltage.
Saving atm for a i5, still thinking if I want a locked or unlocked version. Will buy at the same time a low end mobo for the pentium, will go stock for a mediacenter with stock cooler.


----------



## lcplDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warbringerpt*
> 
> A shame really, bought it due to seeing reviews and videos about how good of a ocer this cpu was, but got a ****ty cpu. Can't win them all. Doesnt help that my z97m can't change vccin voltage.


H97M Pro4 P1.20 here. For me at the bottom of the OC page, there is "CPU Input Voltage" which I have set to "Fixed Mode." This opens a sub-option to manually set the VCCIN. I cannot say which BIOS version I'm on at the moment, but I did do the online updater from the BIOS once after installing. I know it's a different board, but I'd guess the interfaces to be similar.

Edit: Okay, so that's incredibly weird that your board doesn't show these options and mine does. The only real differences are at the top, my "auto" options are called "Non-Z Overclock" and I don't have the "power saving mode" at the bottom. I'm sure you've tried turning that off to see if it opens up others, but I think they just have something ****ed up. I'd highly recommend emailing support for a link to a proper bios. Ask about comparing the Z97 Pro4/anniversary bios and see if they might suggest using the others for better results. ****, if nothing else, ask about the H97m Pro4 as I know it works. The only thing the puts me off is the issues with the Z97 Pro4 not being officially acknowledged (recalled) so I dunno how much luck you'll have.


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warbringerpt*
> 
> 4.6ghz @under 1.3v ...
> I currently have mine @ 4.1 with 1.345v. Less voltage it bsods. Max temps 76-78 with evo 212.
> A shame really, bought it due to seeing reviews and videos about how good of a ocer this cpu was, but got a ****ty cpu. Can't win them all. Doesnt help that my z97m can't change vccin voltage.
> Saving atm for a i5, still thinking if I want a locked or unlocked version. Will buy at the same time a low end mobo for the pentium, will go stock for a mediacenter with stock cooler.


There are a fair few BIOS updates for that board, have you tried updating to the latest? 1.345v is a lot for 4.1ghz on these CPUs. I had similar problems on my B85 Anniversary board though not quite as bad, I couldn't get past 4.3 without going over 1.45v and then I would hit thermal limits very quickly, the B85 did not have VCIN either. Thinking I could get more out of my CPU I upgraded to a Z97 Extreme3 and did manage to get 4.6ghz out of it at 1.42v which was runs too hot given it is currently 36c here in the shade. VCIN makes no difference to my stable OC or vcore on this chip.

The G3258 was a fun little experiment that ultimately left a sour taste in my mouth, not because it was a bad clocker but because my timing sucked. Just after I got this thing Dragon Age: Inquisition hit and required a quad core to run and sadly it is the first of many to come that will lack dual core support, I was so pissed.


----------



## warbringerpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> There are a fair few BIOS updates for that board, have you tried updating to the latest? 1.345v is a lot for 4.1ghz on these CPUs. I had similar problems on my B85 Anniversary board though not quite as bad, I couldn't get past 4.3 without going over 1.45v and then I would hit thermal limits very quickly, the B85 did not have VCIN either. Thinking I could get more out of my CPU I upgraded to a Z97 Extreme3 and did manage to get 4.6ghz out of it at 1.42v which was runs too hot given it is currently 36c here in the shade. VCIN makes no difference to my stable OC or vcore on this chip.
> 
> The G3258 was a fun little experiment that ultimately left a sour taste in my mouth, not because it was a bad clocker but because my timing sucked. Just after I got this thing Dragon Age: Inquisition hit and required a quad core to run and sadly it is the first of many to come that will lack dual core support, I was so pissed.


Already have latest bios (1.9 if I recall).
There are reviews of the mobo where they say asrock knows there isn't any way to change vccin. That's why it's a cheap z97 mobo...


----------



## danielwhitt

Hello

I've got a MSI b85i gaming board
G3258
Running stable at
4.4ghz core and cache
Vccin 1.850
Both core and cache voltages @1.3v

Temps run about 60 65 degrees c under load and 30 - 35 idle using igfx, lower when using discreet card

Corsair h75i aio cooler

Is there a max level you can goto with cache voltage as I can get the core up a lot higher but I'm trying to get a good 1 - 1 balance
Thanks in advance


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Core is king, don't sweat cache until you've maxed core. Even then many will say to not even worry about cache at all as it gives small to non-existent gains outside of a sli/xfire setup. Use x264 to check stability.


----------



## danielwhitt

Ive been using x264 for stressing, but my board turns the figure red for anything above 1.2v cache,
Had my core at 4.8 @1.367 volts stable but that's was with cache at stock values and set to auto, temps at that went to around seventy under load though.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

I've gotten mixed results when trying to find max cache voltage. One source says 1.22v max and the other 1.3v max while both seeming to state that the true max voltage is "unknown". While my cache voltage doesn't even turn yellow before 1.3, I'd imagine maybe yours goes red due to lower phase VRMs of the B series boards. I'd try for 4.9 1.4/1.41v core and just leave cache at x32-34 1.025v and if you can't manage that 4.9 stable then just drop back to 4.8 settings...


----------



## danielwhitt

Will give that a try when I get back from Ireland. Working away at the mo, how come cache only matters when running sli, mines in a phanteks evolve itx case with space for a full size card so sli isn't so.etching I'd be doing, dual GPU card later when I upgrade the CPU.


----------



## george-97

guys rockstar released a patch and now on dual cores gta v sluttering what about now do you know any patch or something to remove the slutters?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Can you roll back GTA V to before the patch?


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> guys rockstar released a patch and now on dual cores gta v sluttering what about now do you know any patch or something to remove the slutters?


I dont think its just stuttering on dual cores.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## shay1

Hello everyone

I've beeen lurking on this thread for a while, first time actually posting here.

I've had been running my g3258 at 4,4ghz on stock cooler at 1,250v, very stable my max temp was 75/80c on prime95

I bought the g3258 about a month ago along with a cheap motherboard MSI h81m-e33, I was on a really short budget

All of sudden my overclock was gone and I'm back at stock 3,2ghz, ( all default bios ) I can't even OC it to 3,3 ghz without windows crashing at the logo phase

I get the following error message

*Windows Error Recovery - Windows was not able to start a recent hardware or software change might be the cause

- Launch startup repair ( recommended ) = Takes forever and doesn't do anything
- Start windows normally = crashes when the windows 7 logo is loading, back to bios and error screen*

I've tried a newer bios, older bios, removed the CMOS battery for 10 min and put it back again, formatted Windows, and nothing worked, tried to OC using different voltages, didn't work.

Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## Gomi

I am torn between the Asus Impact VI (Z87) and eVGA Stinger Z87 - I can get the Stinger "alot" cheaper than the Impact, both used of course but still in mint condition and newest BIOS.

I am 99.9% sure the Impact can OC the G3258, but really not sure eVGA with their *Ahem* BIOS history *End cough* have fully implented G3258 OC´ing on the Stinger Z87 .... And their website / forum is as helpful as talking to a bowl of potatoes.

Anyone have any insight on the Z87 Stinger ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> I am torn between the Asus Impact VI (Z87) and eVGA Stinger Z87 - I can get the Stinger "alot" cheaper than the Impact, both used of course but still in mint condition and newest BIOS.
> 
> I am 99.9% sure the Impact can OC the G3258, but really not sure eVGA with their *Ahem* BIOS history *End cough* have fully implented G3258 OC´ing on the Stinger Z87 .... And their website / forum is as helpful as talking to a bowl of potatoes.
> 
> Anyone have any insight on the Z87 Stinger ?


For the g3258 both boards are serious overkill. Go with the stinger if it saves cash.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> For the g3258 both boards are serious overkill. Go with the stinger if it saves cash.


Cheers bud - I snagged the Stinger as it was located in EU and was only 60USD with all accesories and box, looks brand new.

BIOS 1.09 added G3258 OC aswell, so is all good


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Cheers bud - I snagged the Stinger as it was located in EU and was only 60USD with all accesories and box, looks brand new.
> 
> BIOS 1.09 added G3258 OC aswell, so is all good


most of the "evga bios issues" were not related to z87/97 chipsets.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> most of the "evga bios issues" were not related to z87/97 chipsets.


Awesome to hear - I took a stroll down endless amounts of forums and they also said similar things - Z77 was the main culprit and gained them a bad reputation, but Z87 and Z97 was a leap forward









And the 2 fewer phases on the Stinger should not even be noticable when OC´ing


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Awesome to hear - I took a stroll down endless amounts of forums and they also said similar things - Z77 was the main culprit and gained them a bad reputation, but Z87 and Z97 was a leap forward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the 2 fewer phases on the Stinger should not even be noticable when OC´ing


on g3258? noway. That stinger can oc 4790k without issues.


----------



## igloo

New G3258 owner here. I am running it on Asrock h97m-itx. 4.5GHz @ 1.195v, 10 loops of x264 stable. I am using stock cooler and the highest temp during x264 is only 67C. Hell of a chip!

But I am having difficulty upgrading to win10. Any other owners have the same problem?


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igloo*
> 
> New G3258 owner here. I am running it on Asrock h97m-itx. 4.5GHz @ 1.195v, 10 loops of x264 stable. I am using stock cooler and the highest temp during x264 is only 67C. Hell of a chip!
> 
> But I am having difficulty upgrading to win10. Any other owners have the same problem?


Great chip you got there. Mind me asking the batch number?

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## imreloadin

So I picked up one of these little guys for some fun and have been benching the crap out of it to see if it'll make a good CPU for a gaming build for my brother-in-law and I've run into a bit of an anomaly.
First off I really lost the silicon lottery as this thing overclocks like a dog but you can't win them all I guess







but in order to get to 4.4GHz I have the core voltage at 1.385 volts with my ring bus at 4.2GHz at 1.350 volts. I'm also using 16GB of 2400MHz RAM that I had overclocked for the 4.3GHz core clockspeed as well. Also the max temps I've gotten on any core while doing Prime95 (the non-AVX version with manual voltages) is 81 degrees Celsius.

The weird things started happening when I went from 4.3GHz to 4.4GHz in that there are some areas that there was improvement that would show similar incremental increases to what I had seen when I went from 4.0GHz to 4.1GHz and then from 4.1GHz to 4.2GHz etc but then there were other benchmarks that were a lot lower at 4.4GHz than they were at 4.3GHz.

Below is a list of the benches I've been running with their 4.3GHz scores and 4.4GHz scores (note that I have run each benchmark multiple times and have taken the best of runs). Also note that I haven't found any evidence of throttling as I've kept CPU Z open and verified that the clocks stay at 4.4GHz continuously also I've ran XTU and it hasn't detected any throttling in the benchmark or stress testing as well. I really can't seem to think of what could cause this.


----------



## imreloadin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george-97*
> 
> guys rockstar released a patch and now on dual cores gta v sluttering what about now do you know any patch or something to remove the slutters?


The thing I've had the most luck with getting rid of the majority of the stuttering is by raising the priority of the GTAV.exe process in Task Manager and ending the GTAVLauncher.exe process as well.
For some reason the GTAVLauncher.exe uses up a lot of system resources. Also if you want to keep the launcher running you can just lower the priority on it just like how you raised it for GTAV.exe.
For me it used to stutter like every 3 seconds but after doing this there are only minor hitches that which is a night and day difference. Unfortunately you'll have to do this manually each time you launch GTA V but I guess that's the price we pay for trying it on a dual core lol


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Can you roll back GTA V to before the patch?


maybe


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imreloadin*
> 
> So I picked up one of these little guys for some fun and have been benching the crap out of it to see if it'll make a good CPU for a gaming build for my brother-in-law and I've run into a bit of an anomaly.
> First off I really lost the silicon lottery as this thing overclocks like a dog but you can't win them all I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but in order to get to 4.4GHz I have the core voltage at 1.385 volts with my ring bus at 4.2GHz at 1.350 volts. I'm also using 16GB of 2400MHz RAM that I had overclocked for the 4.3GHz core clockspeed as well. Also the max temps I've gotten on any core while doing Prime95 (the non-AVX version with manual voltages) is 81 degrees Celsius.
> 
> The weird things started happening when I went from 4.3GHz to 4.4GHz in that there are some areas that there was improvement that would show similar incremental increases to what I had seen when I went from 4.0GHz to 4.1GHz and then from 4.1GHz to 4.2GHz etc but then there were other benchmarks that were a lot lower at 4.4GHz than they were at 4.3GHz.
> 
> Below is a list of the benches I've been running with their 4.3GHz scores and 4.4GHz scores (note that I have run each benchmark multiple times and have taken the best of runs). Also note that I haven't found any evidence of throttling as I've kept CPU Z open and verified that the clocks stay at 4.4GHz continuously also I've ran XTU and it hasn't detected any throttling in the benchmark or stress testing as well. I really can't seem to think of what could cause this.


I suspect that the variability in your benchmarks is due to thermal throttling kicking in during the parts with heavy loads on the CPU.

Keep in mind there are voltage and amperage limits you can specify in the UEFI which can potentially slow your CPU down but may not necessarily change the nominal speed.


----------



## igloo

The batch# is 3425B300.


----------



## imreloadin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *imreloadin*
> 
> So I picked up one of these little guys for some fun and have been benching the crap out of it to see if it'll make a good CPU for a gaming build for my brother-in-law and I've run into a bit of an anomaly.
> First off I really lost the silicon lottery as this thing overclocks like a dog but you can't win them all I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but in order to get to 4.4GHz I have the core voltage at 1.385 volts with my ring bus at 4.2GHz at 1.350 volts. I'm also using 16GB of 2400MHz RAM that I had overclocked for the 4.3GHz core clockspeed as well. Also the max temps I've gotten on any core while doing Prime95 (the non-AVX version with manual voltages) is 81 degrees Celsius.
> 
> The weird things started happening when I went from 4.3GHz to 4.4GHz in that there are some areas that there was improvement that would show similar incremental increases to what I had seen when I went from 4.0GHz to 4.1GHz and then from 4.1GHz to 4.2GHz etc but then there were other benchmarks that were a lot lower at 4.4GHz than they were at 4.3GHz.
> 
> Below is a list of the benches I've been running with their 4.3GHz scores and 4.4GHz scores (note that I have run each benchmark multiple times and have taken the best of runs). Also note that I haven't found any evidence of throttling as I've kept CPU Z open and verified that the clocks stay at 4.4GHz continuously also I've ran XTU and it hasn't detected any throttling in the benchmark or stress testing as well. I really can't seem to think of what could cause this.
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that the variability in your benchmarks is due to thermal throttling kicking in during the parts with heavy loads on the CPU.
> 
> Keep in mind there are voltage and amperage limits you can specify in the UEFI which can potentially slow your CPU down but may not necessarily change the nominal speed.
Click to expand...

I was under the impression that these chips throttled at the same temperature as the 4690K and 4790K? The chip hasn't gone above 81C on either core so it shouldn't be throttling correct?

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## Quantum Reality

So apparently the absolute maximum safe operating temperature as specified by Intel is 105 degrees C, but 90 C is considered the de facto upper limit for day to day use.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imreloadin*
> 
> I was under the impression that these chips throttled at the same temperature as the 4690K and 4790K? The chip hasn't gone above 81C on either core so it shouldn't be throttling correct?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One


The motherboard can throttle the cpu based bios settings.


----------



## KHJohn

Latest patch GTA5 dual core problems. Witcher3 1.07 patch dual core problems. Windows 7/8/10 KB3064209 update, no G3258's overclocking on non-Z boards.
Weird.


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KHJohn*
> 
> Latest patch GTA5 dual core problems. Witcher3 1.07 patch dual core problems. Windows 7/8/10 KB3064209 update, no G3258's overclocking on non-Z boards.
> Weird.


yea f****ng logic its dual core lets cut the b** to every user that have dual core cpu....


----------



## imreloadin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> The motherboard can throttle the cpu based bios settings.


Can you please explain how it goes about doing this and why if my temps are below the throttling level? Also shouldn't I see evidence of that still in XTU and CPU-Z by seeing reduced clockspeed?


----------



## luisxd

I just bought this CPU paired with a Z87 Mpower SP and I'm having a lot of trouble OC'ing it. I've seen a lot of threads were the "normal voltage" for 4.2-4.5 Ghz goes from 1.125v - 1.225v, but I can't get an stable OC even with 1.315v at 4.5Ghz. Tried modifying the Ring, Vring and VCCIN, but even that I can't get ANY stable OC. Im using now 4.2Ghz with 1.225v but after a while it tends to reboot or throw me a BSOD.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KHJohn*
> 
> Latest patch GTA5 dual core problems. Witcher3 1.07 patch dual core problems. Windows 7/8/10 KB3064209 update, no G3258's overclocking on non-Z boards.
> Weird.


Just spotted kb3064209 in my list of optional updates so thanks for pointing that out! Has anyone installed it and been okay on a non-z board?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imreloadin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> The motherboard can throttle the cpu based bios settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please explain how it goes about doing this and why if my temps are below the throttling level? Also shouldn't I see evidence of that still in XTU and CPU-Z by seeing reduced clockspeed?
Click to expand...

As I said, there are voltage and/or current limits you can set in your UEFI.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1524948/build-log-qrs-pentium-g3258-box/0_100#post_23352716

Look at the second screen at the "duration power limits". Those can, if not set long enough, cause throttling to occur.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KHJohn*
> 
> Latest patch GTA5 dual core problems. Witcher3 1.07 patch dual core problems. Windows 7/8/10 KB3064209 update, no G3258's overclocking on non-Z boards.
> Weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just spotted kb3064209 in my list of optional updates so thanks for pointing that out! Has anyone installed it and been okay on a non-z board?
Click to expand...

http://www.sevenforums.com/windows-updates-activation/373250-recent-windows-update-kb3064209-causes-windows-7-not-boot.html

A few people have reported problems, so I'd hold off on that update.


----------



## KHJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Just spotted kb3064209 in my list of optional updates so thanks for pointing that out! Has anyone installed it and been okay on a non-z board?


Asrock confirmed problem with H81, B85, H97 and started releasing new bios for their mainboards.
I think "cpu microcode" problem its easy for them to fix.
http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=441&PN=1&title=kb3064209-breaks-the-g3258


----------



## igloo

I am not so optimistic. We will probably have to choose between OC or win10.


----------



## bichael

After reading the update is probably built in to windows 10 I decided to go ahead and test it on windows 8.1 after making a restore point - figuring this was safer than something potentially going wrong halfway through the windows 10 install.

In my case there were no issues at all with the update. So not sure if it only impacts certain motherboards or something.

Still has me a bit nervous about installing windows 10 though. All the more reason to do a full backup first I guess.


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KHJohn*
> 
> Asrock confirmed problem with H81, B85, H97 and started releasing new bios for their mainboards.
> I think "cpu microcode" problem its easy for them to fix.
> http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=441&PN=1&title=kb3064209-breaks-the-g3258


As a moderator an Asrock's forums I can confirm this. The update wreaks havoc on B and H series boards when paired with the G3258 and possibly other unlocked CPUs. Bios updates are in the process of being rolled out to restore functionality but I am unsure if overclocking will remain possible. Its a pretty low blow from MS and Intel. I haven't got a B or H board to test my G3258 on anymore so I am going by the ever growing thread on the subject over on the Asrock forums.

I will post an update when more information becomes available.


----------



## bichael

Okay so I can confirm that even though I had no problem installing the update on win 8.1 trying to install win 10 was unsuccessful (error message before restoring straight back to how it was so at least it failed in a good way).

I note that to get the install to run I went through the media creator webpage, the win 10 icon in the taskbar was telling me that they were still verifying win 10 for my computer or something similar - not sure if that means they were holding it back because of the problem...

edit - the temptation was too much... put everything back to stock and win10 installed without a hitch. Hopefully there will be a fix soon.


----------



## KHJohn

*Intel Pentium G3258 + Windows 10 = fail for most users. No official Fix yet*
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1041761574

Post #4
The only winner here is AsRock. Props.


----------



## Xaltar

I suspect the G3258 when overclocked is going to see some pretty large benefit from windows 10/DX12 and so intel and MS decided that people on budget H and B series motherboards need to upgrade to Z series boards to use it. I may well be wrong but given the G3258's single core performance when clocked to 4.0 and beyond comes very close to even the mighty i7 and DX12's significantly reduced CPU overhead it makes sense to me that intel may be a little worried that the G3258 may take center stage when users plan upgrades for windows 10. With Skylake just a week and a bit away it starts to make sense.


----------



## Xaltar

I have created a sticky topic over on the ASRock forums for BIOS requests for those of you with B/H series ASRock boards having problems with windows 10.

Bare in mind that to the best of my knowledge these BIOS updates disable overclocking features which is obviously what intel wanted to begin with. Hopefully we will see this issue overturned at some point in the near future but for those of you simply wanting to use Windows 10 the updates will become available as soon as the Tech support team can roll them out.


----------



## warbringerpt

g3258 @ 4.1ghz with 1.345v, asrock z97m anniversary with latest bios (1.9), updated to windows 10 without any issues. The oc maintains, doing a stress test with x264 and so far so good. When I get home I'll try to mess around with the voltage and see where that leads me (who knows, I might be able to lower the voltage).

edit, just for the record, how long does it take each loop on your stress tests with x264? Mine are between 28-31 minutes, just wanting to see if there's some major difference between different ocs.
Doing atm a 5 loop test, loop1 did it in 29 min, looks like loop2 is going to be 30+min.


----------



## igloo

My [email protected] finishes a x264 loop in about 26 min.


----------



## warbringerpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igloo*
> 
> My [email protected] finishes a x264 loop in about 26 min.


I was expecting a bigger difference. Still, in a 5loop test it would shave 10 minutes.


----------



## igloo

Just saw a working fix for windows 10 on reddit:
Installing/Updating with no OC (or only one core) and manually deleting the microcode update file mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll in C:\Windows\System32 afterwards. After that you can open both cores and oc as before.


----------



## bichael

Worked like a charm for me. Already running win10 just renamed the file and can now overclock again!

Note you need to take ownership of the file first to modify it. Properties \ security \ advanced (or something like that) and then at the top there is an option to change owner. Didnt really understand the next window but typing in 'administrators' seemed to work. After that can then change permissions.


----------



## jdorje

I have a g3258 and b85m-u3dh r3. 4.0 ghz @ 1.16V, [email protected], [email protected] How much can I push voltage with this 2-phase board?

Edit: yeah I see most of the below is already covered up in the thread above. Shoulda read through more first.

Also, the win7 and win10 intel drivers break my setup. Turning it down to 1 core does fix this. Locking it does not. I would encourage all owners of the g3258, even those with no problems, to upvote and/or report this issue.

If you're running windows 10 (which nobody who has the issue is, making it hard to report the issue), go into the "feedback" app, search for g3258, and just upvote the several different reports of the issue.

Supposedly a bios update can fix the issue, though it's unclear to me if this is really a fix or just a workaround for broken intel/microsoft drivers. I reported the issue to gigabyte today, but have yet to receive a reply. http://esupport.gigabyte.com/#id:159061

It's unclear to me where to submit a bug report to intel. Which is the place it probably needs to go.

Further reading:

http://www.sevenforums.com/windows-updates-activation/373250-recent-windows-update-kb3064209-causes-windows-7-not-boot.html


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3f3mro/discussion_psa_windows_10_currently_not/ctnuduk


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Totally late to this thread, but I never realized it until just now that my G3258 @ 4.6GHz 1.281v-1.288v being rock-solid* stable overnight with the iGPU may actually be pretty good. I've had the thing for 8 months now though I didn't overclock it to 4.6GHz until a couple months ago via only increasing the multiplier and vcore.

I could probably push farther if I didn't care so much about fan noise, but I might try to "push it to the limit" once summer is over since I can just open my window for instant refrigerator-level ambient temperatures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://valid.x86.fr/xwyepk*


*and by rock-solid i really mean super rock-solid. My go-to torture test for Intel CPUs with an iGPU is the x264 v2 stress test + "Graphics Stress Test" in the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility + JSMESS on Archive.org running Sonic Spinball (Master System) in fullscreen. It'll usually BSoD within 30 minutes if you're not rock-solid stable, though at times it'll take up to 3 hours; after that it should be able to run all night and then nothing, and I mean _nothing_, should cause instability


----------



## jfing14

helloooo, so I have recently acquired a G3258 and tried it out with my SOC Force,



http://valid.canardpc.com/w6yj3r

Its not the best chip in the world, I haven't won the silicon lottery with it but I think I could get it to go a bit higher. And no, the voltage does not need to be so high although I with a SOC Force and a EVGA G2 750watt voltage fluctuation is the least of my worries. I will probably play around with it a little more in the future when I get a bit more spare time.

I did happen to get it to 4.8GHz in the bios without crashing but I think I would have to play with it a little to get it to stick there without crashing in the stress test.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Worked like a charm for me. Already running win10 just renamed the file and can now overclock again!
> 
> Note you need to take ownership of the file first to modify it. Properties \ security \ advanced (or something like that) and then at the top there is an option to change owner. Didnt really understand the next window but typing in 'administrators' seemed to work. After that can then change permissions.


Why not just wait for 10 to have the kinks worked out? It's not like there are any DX12 games and AMD have implemented their DX11 CPU overhead fixes in 7 and 8.1.


----------



## sfkickz

i have a G3258 and a ASUS Maximus VII z97 Impact. This is a new build and I'm new to OCing so I'm still doing basic OCing and testing, but I didn't want to find my sweet spot and then not be able to upgrade to Windows 10 what with all the hoopla going on.

First off, I upgraded my BIOS to the latest one (version 2702).
Then I found a super stable easy 4.0 Ghz OC within conservative voltages (40x at 1.2V) and with my XMP (DDR3-2400) enabled.
Tested x264 for 10 hours on 8.1 Pro and passed.
Downloaded and Installed Windows 10 without a hitch.
just passed a 10 hour x264 test. So it seems ASUS has solved the g3258/W10 issue for their boards.
hopefully that helps out anyone who was wondering about the state of that issue. and fwiw, i did confirm the stability of the rig at stock frequencies and with stockcpu+xmp before all of the above.

Currently, I am up to 4.4ghz, but i'd really like to push up to 4.5 if possible. 4.5 was somewhat stable at 1.36v, but i started getting memory related errors (page fault and such) with xmp enabled. Though I did try just x45 and 1.36v with memory at ddr3-1333 and that was still unstable.

At 4.4 ghz, I am at x44 1.32vcore, x34 1.2Vring, xmp for ddr3-2400 enabled, with the system agent, D-I/O, A-I/O all offset by +0.195 and the eventual cpu voltage set to 1.95. EIST, C-states and virtualization are all disabled. Just passed a 10 hour x264 test and passed 1 hour for both AIDA and XTU yesterday.

I'm going to be reading through a lot of the thread today, but does anyone have any advice? There are a lot of power options on this board and it can be a bit overwhelming.
Ideally, I'd be able to get 4.5 to work with xmp, but I've adjusted so many things to get to 4.4 part of me wonders if its even worth it. Any tips for eeking out that last 100mhz? I've heard things about VCCIN and the cache ratios. How does one go about reconciling high cpu overclocks and high ram frequencies?

I was also wondering what people's stock VIDs are. Mine was 1.16v right off the bat, which struck me as somewhat high.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Guys what is the batch of the g3258's now a days? I bought mine when they come out maybe the new ones are better... mine runs at 4.5GHz with 1.35v its a L418C329 from Malasia


----------



## dxt55

I'm getting occasional "Display Driver has stopped responding" iGPU driver crashes in an otherwise stable G3258 OC @ 4.3Ghz. Does anyone know what voltage or other setting needs to be adjusted to fix this? I'm using the latest Intel Graphics driver v15.36.24.64.4264 in Win7 x64.


----------



## Andrey123

Cheapest mb for a g3258? I want to update in a year or something to a i5-7.

The pc is going to be used for gaming. Not expecting ultra, but at least 30 fps with a decent graphic.

Is it worth to buy a g3258 2nd hand? I think no...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrey123*
> 
> Cheapest mb for a g3258? I want to update in a year or something to a i5-7.
> 
> The pc is going to be used for gaming. Not expecting ultra, but at least 30 fps with a decent graphic.
> 
> I*s it worth to buy a g3258 2nd hand?* I think no...


yes. buy one second hand if you can find one that does 4.6ghz+. There is a large variance in oc headroom and on this cpu the oc headroom can be the bottleneck.

For a mobo If you want to keep it cheap I would go with a Asrock z97 pro4.


----------



## Andrey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yes. buy one second hand if you can find one that does 4.6ghz+. There is a large variance in oc headroom and on this cpu the oc headroom can be the bottleneck.
> 
> For a mobo If you want to keep it cheap I would go with a Asrock z97 pro4.


Here, where i live the cheapest z97 is this :

Gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3

And is 83 euros


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrey123*
> 
> Cheapest mb for a g3258? I want to update in a year or something to a i5-7.
> 
> The pc is going to be used for gaming. Not expecting ultra, but at least 30 fps with a decent graphic.
> 
> Is it worth to buy a g3258 2nd hand? I think no...


just grab a second hand i5 and be done with it








g3258 doesn't run some games well unfortunately

http://www.overclock.net/t/1569977/fs-2500k-2x-7950s


----------



## Xeddicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> just grab a second hand i5 and be done with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g3258 doesn't run some games well unfortunately
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1569977/fs-2500k-2x-7950s


If you can swing it an i5 is the way to go, but the G3258 can run just about anything for now (overclocked). Every game that had issues runs fine now as far as I know or there's a work around. Dragon Age: Inquisition runs fine, GTA V is fine, Batman is fine, there's a work around for Farcry 4 if they never fixed that, whatever CoD got fixed. What game straight won't work now? "Well" may be up for interpretation I guess, but it definitely is playable on just about everything for now. Suppose Fallout 4 will be the next big test.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeddicus*
> 
> If you can swing it an i5 is the way to go, but the G3258 can run just about anything for now (overclocked). Every game that had issues runs fine now as far as I know or there's a work around. Dragon Age: Inquisition runs fine, GTA V is fine, Batman is fine, there's a work around for Farcry 4 if they never fixed that, whatever CoD got fixed. What game straight won't work now? "Well" may be up for interpretation I guess, but it definitely is playable on just about everything for now. Suppose Fallout 4 will be the next big test.


Nah.. I3 is just better.


----------



## Andrey123

I don´t have the money for a i3.. i will try to save more money.

I will look for a i5 2500k + mb, here is like 140-150 euros the cpu+mb second hand ofc. If not i will buy a g3258, and in a few months i hope, i update to a i5


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrey123*
> 
> I don´t have the money for a i3.. i will try to save more money.
> 
> I will look for a i5 2500k + mb, here is like 140-150 euros the cpu+mb second hand ofc. If not i will buy a g3258, and in a few months i hope, i update to a i5


Maybe even used AMD FX 6300 for 60$ and MB for 40$ should be more than OKAY


----------



## Andrey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Maybe even used AMD FX 6300 for 60$ and MB for 40$ should be more than OKAY


Its 100 bucks here the 6300.

http://www.amazon.es/AMD-FX-6300-Procesador-procesador-operativo/dp/B009O7YORK

Adnd the g3258 its 76 : http://www.amazon.es/Intel-Pentium-G3258-BX80646G3258-Procesador/dp/B00KR51AKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1439906366&sr=1-1&keywords=Intel+Pentium+G3258+3.2Ghz

*** hahaha, a few days ago it were at 65 i think, Yeah, if the price doesn´t go down i will go for the fx 6300 or i3 4160, it has the same price as the FX, what is better of those two?

And tell me a mobo for the fx 6300 pls, a cheap one on amazon.es


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrey123*
> 
> Its 100 bucks here the 6300.
> 
> http://www.amazon.es/AMD-FX-6300-Procesador-procesador-operativo/dp/B009O7YORK
> 
> Adnd the g3258 its 76 : http://www.amazon.es/Intel-Pentium-G3258-BX80646G3258-Procesador/dp/B00KR51AKW/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1439906366&sr=1-1&keywords=Intel+Pentium+G3258+3.2Ghz
> 
> *** hahaha, a few days ago it were at 65 i think, Yeah, if the price doesn´t go down i will go for the fx 6300 or i3 4160, it has the same price as the FX, what is better of those two?
> 
> And tell me a mobo for the fx 6300 pls, a cheap one on amazon.es


Yes but if you look for USED one you will get it for 50-60$.


----------



## Andrey123

Ok mate thx, what mobo should i look for?


----------



## Quantum Reality

I have an ASRock Z97 Extreme4; I was reading reviews and decided it would be a nice intermediate between the Pro4 and the Extreme6.







(The Extreme6 is nice, but has two LAN ports, which is kind of excessive for me)


----------



## Themisseble

If you can get GA-970A-UD3P for cheap then I would go with this one. - 7.1 Audio and 8+2 VRAM Phase with good cooler... should allow for great OC - If you like to OC.

You might consider i3 4170 for 125$ with cheap MB (mATX or ITX). Y0u wont get same performance as with FX 6300 OC or even on MANTLE like BF4/BFH and all mantle games you wont need even to OC FX 6300 and it will faster than i3 4170. But power consumption is big deal with mATX or ITX you can get it 50-60W in prime 95.

It should be more than enough for midrange GPU something like R7 260X or GTX 750TI or new GTX 950.


----------



## rickyman0319

what is the best air cooler for this cpu?


----------



## Quantum Reality

I did some looking into that matter, and while the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO is the usual standby (I have one myself







), there are likely better ones out there.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/9415/top-tier-cpu-air-coolers-9way-roundup-review

You can see though, that the best ones are large and bulky, so keep this in mind when you buy a case - looks like the Noctua DH-15 is one of the well-known better ones to try and get.


----------



## Wanderer1

Hello guys, im glad to have found this topic.

I recently got the g3258 with the msi h81 e33 motherboard.

I was able to overclock 4.5ghz at 1.22vcore, 4.0ghz at 1.05vcore and 4.8 at 1.375 which was ok in stressing but in the games it seemed a bit unstable.. could it be due to the integrated gpu being stressed along with the cpu? I dont have a dedicated card...

I think i can push this to 5ghz but im new to haswell and i dont know what the other options mean. I have only touched vcore and cpu ratio but i think with your guidance i can tweak the other options to get a better overclock. Any help much appreciated.

PS: I have an aftermarket cpu cooler and a good case, so temps arent a problem.


----------



## Quantum Reality

TBH I would back off and stay at 4.5. I believe the maximum safe operating voltage is around 1.40-1.45 V, and you're already close to that at 4.8.


----------



## rickyman0319

which hsf is better for this cpu? 212 evo or NH-L12 ? or maybe H50 :/ ?


----------



## datmitxguy

Thermalright Macho Rev B keeps mine pretty cool and quiet.

Wanderer1: Sweet Chip


----------



## rickyman0319

i have PS07 case with this cpu. does it fit on this case? max height is 165mm for hsf


----------



## datmitxguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> i have PS07 case with this cpu. does it fit on this case? max height is 165mm for hsf


It should - the Macho is 162mm tall.


----------



## Wanderer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> TBH I would back off and stay at 4.5. I believe the maximum safe operating voltage is around 1.40-1.45 V, and you're already close to that at 4.8.


Well i don't really mind about the lifespan of the cpu, i bought it for 60 bucks so who cares, for the money its a very strong cpu.. In games that don't use more than 2 cores its much better than my previous i7 920 clocked at 4.4ghz, i mean the difference is really noticeable.. But it lacks in multithreaded. which i dont mind since all i do is play MMOs and other heavily cpu bound games than use 1 or 2 cores.

Do you think 4.8 with 1.375 is ok? Does this count as a good chip?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datmitxguy*
> 
> Thermalright Macho Rev B keeps mine pretty cool and quiet.
> 
> Wanderer1: Sweet Chip


Thanks i want to think so too, lol.

Any tips regarding the other bios options than i can tweak with? I am not sure what they mean as they didnt exist in the previous sockets that i owned, or they had different names..


----------



## Xaltar

1.375 is fine yeah, I run mine with 1.39v @ 4.5 24/7 now on my new Z97 board with no heat issues to speak of. I am using a Thermaltake Frio OCK which gets a little loud when it cranks up but it keeps temps down very nicely (78c IBT). Great chip you have there, 4.8 is nothing to sneeze at


----------



## datmitxguy

I finally gave in and ordered the Zotac GTX 960 AMP! 4GB for my little fella. Seems like the perfect match.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datmitxguy*
> 
> I finally gave in and ordered the Zotac GTX 960 AMP! 4GB for my little fella. Seems like the perfect match.


GTX 960 cost same as used R9 290...


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datmitxguy*
> 
> I finally gave in and ordered the Zotac GTX 960 AMP! 4GB for my little fella. Seems like the perfect match.


Great stuff, hope your pleased with it









Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## datmitxguy

Thanks, i hope so, too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> GTX 960 cost same as used R9 290...


Yeah, i dont buy used. Also there is no 290 that fits into my case (Lian Li Q33) - by a large margin.

_

Cancelled the order. ***.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datmitxguy*
> 
> Yeah, i dont buy used. Also there is no 290 that fits into my case (Lian Li Q33) - by a large margin.


Store?


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datmitxguy*
> 
> Thanks, i hope so, too.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> GTX 960 cost same as used R9 290...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i dont buy used. Also there is no 290 that fits into my case (Lian Li Q33) - by a large margin.
> 
> _
> 
> Cancelled the order. ***.
Click to expand...

Why did you cancel the order? :O

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## datmitxguy

It's just not great value here in Europe (about 240€). I wish it was cheaper or there was a 970 with zero fan mode that would fit in my case. I'd buy that in an instant. My PC is dead silent in idle so there is no 970 out there for me.


----------



## Themisseble

What about R9 380... but arent GTX 960 or R9 380 little to strong for pentium?

but anyway.. you can always use screen scaling


----------



## datmitxguy

I guess. But I don't plan on using this chip forever as it was meant as a stepping stone. I am still using it because Broadwell is more expensive than expected and my chip is stable at 4.8GHz - while still using the iGPU. Sometimes i wish it was a dud..

R9 380 and GTX 960 are even enough in benchmarks for me to ignore AMD. Also there are just three 380s that would fit my case and i don't like a single one of them.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datmitxguy*
> 
> I guess. But I don't plan on using this chip forever as it was meant as a stepping stone. I am still using it because Broadwell is more expensive than expected and my chip is stable at 4.8GHz - while still using the iGPU. Sometimes i wish it was a dud..
> 
> R9 380 and GTX 960 are even enough in benchmarks for me to ignore AMD. Also there are just three 380s that would fit my case and i don't like a single one of them.


I was thinking about R9 380 mini or R9 285


----------



## datmitxguy

You really don't like the 960, huh?


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datmitxguy*
> 
> You really don't like the 960, huh?


Actually I dont.
Little overpriced... but GTx 960 mini could do great deal for you.


----------



## datmitxguy

Because of ten Euro i could save? They are louder and can't overclock as good as the Zotac AMP! that would fit my case perfectly. I agree, the GTX 960 has generally not great value, but apart from that, you are giving bad advice.


----------



## Themisseble

Why? R9 380 is faster than GTX 960 and you dont need to OC.





- 1080P
- 960 has 2GB VRAM (mini) 128BIT - less memory bandwidth. R9 380 min has also 2GB VRAM but 256Bit - more memory bandwidth.

- we are just talking...


----------



## datmitxguy

I value silence and performance per watt more, than the 5% the 380 may be ahead of the 960.

And i mentioned, that there is no 380 that I like that would fit into my case.

To go back on topic: random stable oc screenshot


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datmitxguy*
> 
> I value silence and performance per watt more, than the 5% the 380 may be ahead of the 960.
> 
> And i mentioned, that there is no 380 that I like that would fit into my case.
> 
> To go back on topic: random stable oc screenshot


R9 380 mini is not laud and it is quite power efficient... but okay, grab GTX 960 if you want.

OC = more power, noise. Once you OC card its very inefficient.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Why? R9 380 is faster than GTX 960 and you dont need to OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 1080P
> - 960 has 2GB VRAM (mini) 128BIT - less memory bandwidth. R9 380 min has also 2GB VRAM but 256Bit - more memory bandwidth.
> 
> - we are just talking...


There is a 4GB version of the 960. And the Memory Bus on the new NVidia architecture isn't really a bottleneck. Hence why the 256-bit 970 keeps up with the 384-bit 780ti.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*
> 
> There is a 4GB version of the 960. And the Memory Bus on the new NVidia architecture isn't really a bottleneck. Hence why the 256-bit 970 keeps up with the 384-bit 780ti.


Memory itself is not a bottleneck
But if you have only 2GB VRAM its better to have faster VRAM


----------



## Wanderer1

Hey guys i was just wondering about something.

As i said a few pages earlier i have purchased the 3258 and clocked it to 4.8.

Since i have no dedicated GPU, i am playing with the integrated one.

First off, i was wondering which exact GPU is it?

Second, i tried to overclock it but the MSI afterburner and the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility won't allow me to, the options are greyed out. I tried overclocking the GPU through bios to 1400mhz but once i entered a game the gpu was resetted back to 1100mhz. And sadly i can't touch the gpu voltage through bios. Is there any other program that i could use in order to get a bit more juice out of it?

My specs.
G3258
Msi Mobo
Thermaltake 530w PSU
Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power cooler
Corsair Air 540 Case
8gb 1600mhz CL8 Ram (1 stick for now)

All the components are from my previous PC, only thing new is the gpu and mobo.

Thanks!


----------



## Quantum Reality

According to Intel's ARK site, the integrated GPU is stated just as "HD Graphics". If I had to guess I would say it's probably HD4200 based on the table in this Wikipedia entry, and this entry on Haswell CPUs.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderer1*
> 
> Hey guys i was just wondering about something.
> 
> As i said a few pages earlier i have purchased the 3258 and clocked it to 4.8.
> 
> Since i have no dedicated GPU, i am playing with the integrated one.
> 
> First off, i was wondering which exact GPU is it?
> 
> Second, i tried to overclock it but the MSI afterburner and the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility won't allow me to, the options are greyed out. I tried overclocking the GPU through bios to 1400mhz but once i entered a game the gpu was resetted back to 1100mhz. And sadly i can't touch the gpu voltage through bios. Is there any other program that i could use in order to get a bit more juice out of it?
> 
> My specs.
> G3258
> Msi Mobo
> Thermaltake 530w PSU
> Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power cooler
> Corsair Air 540 Case
> 8gb 1600mhz CL8 Ram (1 stick for now)
> 
> All the components are from my previous PC, only thing new is the gpu and mobo.
> 
> Thanks!


What are you trying to play?


----------



## Wanderer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> What are you trying to play?


Grim Dawn, i get 30-50 fps in the lowest settings. - With plenty of fps drops because the game is new and not yet optimized properly.
Aion, i get 50 fps in the highest settings - custom - with no AA/SHADOWS etc. Not real fps drops because this game is mostly cpu bound (hence why i bought the G3258), game runs just fine, im missing the eye candy of the high engine so i guess at some point i should get a proper card.

And a few older games that run just fine.


----------



## Cyclops

I've worked with about half a dozen different G3258s. The OC range for my samples were between 4.4 and 4.7 GHz, with the majority landing at 4.5 GHz. I didn't exceed 1.35V as getting another 100 MHz after that would require far higher core voltage. Cinebench 11.5 gets 3.96 on a 4.7 GHz sample with 4.0 GHz Uncore. Quite impressive.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I've worked with about half a dozen different G3258s. The OC range for my samples were between 4.4 and 4.7 GHz, with the majority landing at 4.5 GHz. I didn't exceed 1.35V as getting another 100 MHz after that would require far higher core voltage. Cinebench 11.5 gets 3.96 on a 4.7 GHz sample with 4.0 GHz Uncore. Quite impressive.


Same here and would have to agree ^^^^... i did get a couple that would boot at 5GHz IIRC around the 1.37V mark but 24/7 stable around 4.7 i would have expected but i never checked and just froze them.

I do have results in a paper i wrote on this chip at 5GHz in wPrime 32M, 1204M and both Cine R11.5 and R15 but cant link it to here as against ToS as it would be self promoting.


----------



## Wanderer1

So guys those are my overclocks so far. How does it look like?

4.0ghz - auto, haven't tried undervolt yet

4.5ghz - 1.150v, everything else in auto

4.8ghz- 1.375v, everything else in auto

4.9ghz- 1.4v, some other settings tweaked as well

Haven't done 5ghz yet.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderer1*
> 
> So guys those are my overclocks so far. How does it look like?
> 
> 4.0ghz - auto, haven't tried undervolt yet
> 
> 4.5ghz - 1.150v, everything else in auto
> 
> 4.8ghz- 1.375v, everything else in auto
> 
> 4.9ghz- 1.4v, some other settings tweaked as well
> 
> Haven't done 5ghz yet.


are those tested stable? if so...color me impressed, and jealous.


----------



## Wanderer1

Yes they are stable, im using the igpu so if i get a,discrete card i think i can get more juice out of this cpu. Correct me if im wrong but i think the igpu is affecting the overclock. I can post some benchmarks later if you want, im at work now.

Last night i was playing rome total war 2 and i noticed that,the gpu wasnt even sweating, only problem was,the,igpu.. 15-30 fps, cpu load 25-70%


----------



## datmitxguy

Stable, as in tested with x264 @ 2 Threads, high prio and at least three loops?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datmitxguy*
> 
> Stable, as in tested with x264 @ 2 Threads, high prio and at least three loops?


on g3258 you should run 4 threads actually if using it as stress test. So 4 threads / normal is fine too and run at least 5 loops.


----------



## Wanderer1

Im not familiar with x264 bench, i have tested with prime95, intel burn test, cinebench, cpu-z bench/stress as well as gaming benchmarks.

I've been running no problems for days now, played several cpu intensive games + on board gpu. Recorded with intel quick synk enabled and rendered 2 videos for upload purposes, no crashes. Honestly as long as it doesnt crash in my everyday usage, i don't really care for stress tests.


----------



## datmitxguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderer1*
> 
> i don't really care for stress tests.


Then i don't care for your voltages.


----------



## rickyman0319

if i am getting G3258 cpu and put it on asus z87 motherboard, will it work without update bios. cause i have a old bios i have not update bios since the new cpu comes out. can i update the bios in the bios menu while i put the new cpu in or not.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> if i am getting G3258 cpu and put it on asus z87 motherboard, will it work without update bios. cause i have a old bios i have not update bios since the new cpu comes out. can i update the bios in the bios menu while i put the new cpu in or not.


Do the update before you put the G3258 in. It's not guaranteed to work otherwise.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> if i am getting G3258 cpu and put it on asus z87 motherboard, will it work without update bios. cause i have a old bios i have not update bios since the new cpu comes out. can i update the bios in the bios menu while i put the new cpu in or not.


Doubtful. Use your old CPU to update the BIOS.


----------



## Sugita2Junko

I'm currently playing Borderlands 2 with a i3-4130T (2.9ghz) & GTX660, max settings, & physx high. It runs at 60fps except during heavy combat it dips below 30. CPU is bottlenecking the GPU.

I have access to a used G3258 that can OC to 4.2ghz @ 1.27v, would that be faster than the 4130T for BL2?


----------



## Quantum Reality

It depends, does the game depend more on multithreading or on the speed of the cores? If the latter, the G3258 may help.


----------



## Sugita2Junko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> It depends, does the game depend more on multithreading or on the speed of the cores? If the latter, the G3258 may help.


I swapped out my i3-4130T for a g3258 4.4 OC. Saw about 10-15fps increase with borderlands 2. It will do worse in threaded games like GTA V. But, i'll just upgrade to a better cpu when I actually start playing newer games.


----------



## sfkickz

been playing around with mine since work has died down a bit this past week.

finally managed a 4.5 ghz overclock. 45x core 1.39 vcore (still need to play with this and might be able to lower) 40x cache 1.21 vring. VCCIN 1.85, AI/O, DI/O and VCSSA offset by +.1 to accommodate the 2400mhz xmp profile. Stock VID is quite high (1.16), but then again, i didn't try to undervolt.

passed 10 loops of x264 and never went above 61 C. thoughts on the voltages for a 24/7? might back down to my 4.4ghz profile, since it took +.7vcore to get to 45x.

further questions. i've read in this thread that some have had success by first undervolting at stock speeds, finding that minimum vcore, then moving the multiplier up from there and allowing them to reach higher overclocks at lower voltages. Thoughts? i'm considering giving it a shot the next time i can play with this cpu.

Also, might there be a possibility that a higher VCCIN might allow a lower vcore?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfkickz*
> 
> been playing around with mine since work has died down a bit this past week.
> 
> finally managed a 4.5 ghz overclock. 45x core 1.39 vcore (still need to play with this and might be able to lower) 40x cache 1.21 vring. VCCIN 1.85, AI/O, DI/O and VCSSA offset by +.1 to accommodate the 2400mhz xmp profile. Stock VID is quite high (1.16), but then again, i didn't try to undervolt.
> 
> passed 10 loops of x264 and never went above 61 C. thoughts on the voltages for a 24/7? might back down to my 4.4ghz profile, since it took +.7vcore to get to 45x.
> 
> *further questions. i've read in this thread that some have had success by first undervolting at stock speeds, finding that minimum vcore, then moving the multiplier up from there and allowing them to reach higher overclocks at lower voltages. Thoughts? i'm considering giving it a shot the next time i can play with this cpu.*
> 
> Also, might there be a possibility that a higher VCCIN might allow a lower vcore?


That's how I found out mine could do 4.9 @ ~1.46v. I never stayed there long, though, because at the time, I was still on a stock cooler.


----------



## Wanderer1

3 of my friends bought g3258, 2 of them couldnt go past 4.2 with 1.3v. The other guy did well enough at 4.5 with 1.375.

Bad luck i guess?

Also, what is usually the voltage needed for 5ghz?


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderer1*
> 
> 3 of my friends bought g3258, 2 of them couldnt go past 4.2 with 1.3v. The other guy did well enough at 4.5 with 1.375.
> 
> Bad luck i guess?
> 
> Also, what is usually the voltage needed for 5ghz?


Depends on the chip (it's called the silicon lottery for a reason), motherboard, cooling, and overclocking skills!

Don't see many of these running 5GHz 24/7, so unless you're just talking about a screen shot or some benchmarks, do not count on being able to run 5GHz 24/7 at any voltage and remain stable. Buying an expensive cooler to have a chance is a little silly as that money would be better spent on a better CPU.


----------



## Wanderer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Depends on the chip (it's called the silicon lottery for a reason), motherboard, cooling, and overclocking skills!
> 
> Don't see many of these running 5GHz 24/7, so unless you're just talking about a screen shot or some benchmarks, do not count on being able to run 5GHz 24/7 at any voltage and remain stable. Buying an expensive cooler to have a chance is a little silly as that money would be better spent on a better CPU.


Yea i agree, buying an expensive cooler JUST for the g3258 is silly.

Personally i do have a good cooler, and a good case, from my 1366 system which i sold. I was able to do 4.9 at 1.4v stable, i wanted to do more but sadly the cheap msi motherboard has voltage limitation at 1.4v so i can't go past that. I was wondering though how much voltage does a good chip need in order to hit the 5ghz mark?

PS: I do benchmarking.


----------



## jason4207

Yeah, I'm using my recycled H80 for cooling. I'll have to go back and look but I think I'm at 4.6/4.3 right now on my g3258 rig with around 1.3Xv. I was really close to getting 4.7 stable but didn't want to push the volts any higher. Got 4.8 to run OK, but wasn't passing any stress tests. I was focused on 24/7 stability. I might try some benches when it gets cold.

Voltage limitation on mobo? Never stopped me! Volt mod it!

Sounds like you got a good chip if you're stable at 4.9! Have you tweaked anything other than vcore? If all other settings are optimized that will help, but you might need 1.5v if you're at the wall. Put your PC intake in an open window on a cold winter night along with some 38mm thick server fans might give you a chance as well. Delidding might help too.

There are a lot of variables at play beyond just vcore when you push the limits. Get it cold enough and she might run 5GHz at 1.4v


----------



## Cyclops

The whole purpose of using G3258 is to save money. I've always paired these chips with a MSI H81M-P33 or a ASUS H81M-E, often using stock coolers after delidding. I've gotten anywhere from 4.4 to 4.7 GHz with about half a dozen chips that I've worked with, using the aforementioned setup. Temps under heavy load @ 1.35V were around the 75 - 85C range with the stock cooler which is acceptable to me.

Don't buy Z97 boards and expensive cooling solutions for this chip. It's not worth it unless you are absolutely certain that you will be upgrading in the very near future.


----------



## Wanderer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Yeah, I'm using my recycled H80 for cooling. I'll have to go back and look but I think I'm at 4.6/4.3 right now on my g3258 rig with around 1.3Xv. I was really close to getting 4.7 stable but didn't want to push the volts any higher. Got 4.8 to run OK, but wasn't passing any stress tests. I was focused on 24/7 stability. I might try some benches when it gets cold.
> 
> Voltage limitation on mobo? Never stopped me! Volt mod it!
> 
> Sounds like you got a good chip if you're stable at 4.9! Have you tweaked anything other than vcore? If all other settings are optimized that will help, but you might need 1.5v if you're at the wall. Put your PC intake in an open window on a cold winter night along with some 38mm thick server fans might give you a chance as well. Delidding might help too.
> 
> There are a lot of variables at play beyond just vcore when you push the limits. Get it cold enough and she might run 5GHz at 1.4v


I completely agree.

I don't have problems with temperatures, im using the big thermalright true spirit 140 power, and my case is probably the best thing i've bought for my PC (carbide air 540), this g3258 was a cheap upgrade -from not have a pc at all- as i spent 60$ for cpu and 50$ for the motherboard. I was able to do 4.5 with 1.16volt, 4.8 with 1.35 volt, and 4.9 with 1.4v (for this last overclock i also tweaked with other options such as vring voltage and override mode). I tried 5ghz with the same 1.4v as my motherboard will not allow for higher voltages, but it was not stable.

Do you know if there is a way to remove that stupid 1.4v limitation off my motherboard? It is the MSI H81m-E33.

I've considered getting a better motherboard along the way, that way i could strap a 4790k at some point, and it would also allow for higher voltages, because i think i have a good chip here, which is currently limited by the motherboard voltage limitation.

Thanks


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> if i am getting G3258 cpu and put it on asus z87 motherboard, will it work without update bios. cause i have a old bios i have not update bios since the new cpu comes out. can i update the bios in the bios menu while i put the new cpu in or not.


I don't think you even need a CPU to do a BIOS flash using the USB method.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderer1*
> 
> I completely agree.
> 
> I don't have problems with temperatures, im using the big thermalright true spirit 140 power, and my case is probably the best thing i've bought for my PC (carbide air 540), this g3258 was a cheap upgrade -from not have a pc at all- as i spent 60$ for cpu and 50$ for the motherboard. I was able to do 4.5 with 1.16volt, 4.8 with 1.35 volt, and 4.9 with 1.4v (for this last overclock i also tweaked with other options such as vring voltage and override mode). I tried 5ghz with the same 1.4v as my motherboard will not allow for higher voltages, but it was not stable.
> 
> Do you know if there is a way to remove that stupid 1.4v limitation off my motherboard? It is the MSI H81m-E33.
> 
> I've considered getting a better motherboard along the way, that way i could strap a 4790k at some point, and it would also allow for higher voltages, because i think i have a good chip here, which is currently limited by the motherboard voltage limitation.
> 
> Thanks


I'm sure there is a volt mod you could do but it would involve using a pencil or soldering a resistor to the board. Along with quite a bit of research...

I originally got an H97 board for ~$60, but hated that it limited my RAM overclock to 1400. So, I returned it and got a Z97 for $10 more.

You don't have temp "problems", but if you can get it colder 5GHz will be more stable at 1.4v. It only needs to be temporary if your goal is benchmarking.


----------



## Wanderer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> I'm sure there is a volt mod you could do but it would involve using a pencil or soldering a resistor to the board. Along with quite a bit of research...
> 
> I originally got an H97 board for ~$60, but hated that it limited my RAM overclock to 1400. So, I returned it and got a Z97 for $10 more.
> 
> You don't have temp "problems", but if you can get it colder 5GHz will be more stable at 1.4v. It only needs to be temporary if your goal is benchmarking.


The cheapest z97 board here is the asrock anniversary z97 board for about 82euros. Which i don't think is a very good board, its just a basic z97 board. If i want something decent, i ll have to pay at least 120-130.


----------



## jason4207

Gotta love newegg open box deals! Iirc, I got the pro 4.


----------



## igloo

It's funny that my $40 Asrock H97 ITX overclocks better (more stable) than my Gigabyte Z97.


----------



## bombastinator

416 pages here, so please forgive me for asking something stupid for the umteenth time, but is the 3258 the only modern overclockable 2 core cpu?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> 416 pages here, so please forgive me for asking something stupid for the umteenth time, but is the 3258 the only modern overclockable 2 core cpu?


yes


----------



## bombastinator

drat.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombastinator*
> 
> 416 pages here, so please forgive me for asking something stupid for the umteenth time, but is the 3258 the only modern overclockable 2 core cpu?


*Unlocked* overclockable 2 core CPU, yes.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

I'm guessing the AMD A6-7400K isn't considered modern?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> I'm guessing the AMD A6-7400K isn't considered modern?


http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-A6-Series%20A6-7400K.html

And indeed, you're right! Didn't know this. AMD has been kind of slipping under the radar for a while now, ever since the Bulldozer gong show.


----------



## luisxd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I don't think you even need a CPU to do a BIOS flash using the USB method.


you do need a cpu to use usb flash function, only certain asus boards (high end) can be updated without a cpu due to a special function on them


----------



## error-id10t

What do you mean? Your board either has it or doesn't..


----------



## luisxd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> What do you mean? Your board either has it or doesn't..


Most boards do need a cpu installed to acces their bios or any other functions, asus board (specially ROG line) have a function called "USB Bios Flashback" which let's you update bios without any cpu installed.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Also, some Intel motherboards have a flash restoration function that I think doesn't depend on needing a CPU.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

What's the average OC here?

My mobo has locked Vccin (1.75V), so I'm stuck at 4.5Ghz. Going beyond 1.35Vcore doesn't do much.


----------



## luisxd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What's the average OC here?
> 
> My mobo has locked Vccin (1.75V), so I'm stuck at 4.5Ghz. Going beyond 1.35Vcore doesn't do much.


4.2Ghz 1.2v-1.3v is the average, anything over it depends on the procesor batch, silicon lottery and owner skills


----------



## Wanderer1

Ok i am really starting to believe that the chances of getting a below average chip are pretty high.

I have a malay made chip, bought in late march of 2015, - can give batch number if needed. My chip can do 4.5ghz on 1,16v. It can also do 4.9ghz on 1.4v. This is WITH the integrated graphics enabled as i don't have a gpu, and with a very cheap board. So not many options to tweak with, and also igp making overclocking harder - pretty sure i can get better OC when i turn off the igp - sadly i cant test this theory as i have no other gpu.

I now know 4 others who bought the chip very recently, they all have different batch numbers - none same as mine- and none of them can get past 4.0ghz unless they bump the voltage above 1.35 - and there seems to be a wall after 4.2 where no matter how much you bump the voltage it still wont do.

So what is really going on? LOL

Also, what is the average stock 3.2ghz voltage on the average chips?


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderer1*
> 
> My chip can do 4.5ghz on 1,16v. It can also do 4.9ghz on 1.4v?


What kind of stability testing have you done? I've found things to _seem_ stable even with the x264 v2 stress test until I started running certain CPU & GPU heavy tasks, and sure enough I would get instability.

I made a post in the x264 v2 stress test thread about what I found to be the ultimate rock-solid stability test::
http://www.overclock.net/t/1487922/going-deeper-on-the-x264-v2-stress-test/30#post_24256603

The main excerpt from that post is running the following 3 pieces of software all at the same time:

x264 v2 stress test
JSMESS on Archive.org running Sonic Spinball (Master System) in fullscreen (one instance for every 2 cores)
a GPU stress test such as the "Graphics Stress Test" in the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility, especially if your CPU has an integrated GPU.


----------



## Wanderer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> What kind of stability testing have you done? I've found things to _seem_ stable even with the x264 v2 stress test until I started running certain CPU & GPU heavy tasks, and sure enough I would get instability.
> 
> I made a post in the x264 v2 stress test thread about what I found to be the ultimate rock-solid stability test::
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1487922/going-deeper-on-the-x264-v2-stress-test/30#post_24256603
> 
> The main excerpt from that post is running the following 3 pieces of software all at the same time:
> 
> x264 v2 stress test
> JSMESS on Archive.org running Sonic Spinball (Master System) in fullscreen (one instance for every 2 cores)
> a GPU stress test such as the "Graphics Stress Test" in the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility, especially if your CPU has an integrated GPU.


I've been running 4.9ghz for more than a week now, no crashes. I did the usual prime 95, IBT, intel ex tun util, cpu-z stress, cinebench r15. I also played games with the integrated GPU and recorded videos, i then rendered them through sony vegas for uploading purposes.

Today i spent 2 hours tweaking with my friends PC, i couldnt get past 4.2ghz. And for the 4.2 that we achieved it required 1.4voltage (motherboard limited voltage, cant go higher). We then dialed the voltage down to 1.25 and left it running at 4.0ghz, no point stressing the components for an extra 200mhz imo. Crappy chip, same as the other 3 guys. Meh...


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderer1*
> 
> I've been running 4.9ghz for more than a week now, no crashes. I did the usual prime 95, IBT, intel ex tun util, cpu-z stress, cinebench r15. I also played games with the integrated GPU and recorded videos, i then rendered them through sony vegas for uploading purposes.


Well that was similar with me - I did several hours of Prime95, overnight of x264 stability test, yet the program SVP would give me a BSoD even though no other program would.

That's why I came up with that "run 3 things at once" method of stability testing. As a side benefit, it'll usually find instability in only like 30 minutes and if you reach 3 hours without crashing you're likely to be rock-solid stable without even needing to run overnight.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luisxd*
> 
> Most boards do need a cpu installed to acces their bios or any other functions, asus board (specially ROG line) have a function called "USB Bios Flashback" which let's you update bios without any cpu installed.


I know that, sorry I wasn't clear enough, I looked at his board and assumed / expected it to have it considering mine does. Hence my question / statement, don't think you need a CPU to update BIOS on these mobo's. It wasn't a general statement across all boards obviously, especially outside ASUS.


----------



## HarrisonW

Hello everyone,

Just purchased a G3258 budget gaming build as I have come to terms with the fact I do not need to spend £1000 on a gaming computer ;( Much to my girlfriends approval.

I managed to pick everything up for around £350 which for me seems a steal ..
G3258
Msi H81M-P33
8GB Crucial Ram
Zotac 960 Amp
240GB crucial SSD
Cooler Master TX3 EVO
Old second band 700w PSU
Fractal 1000

Looking forward to pushing the G3258 and will update on my performance tomorrow when evening comes









Just hoping the silicone lottery is good to me


----------



## datmitxguy

I am really interested in benchmarks of that 960 AMP! and G3258 combination, since i planned to pair them up for the longest time. I just could not bring myself to buy the 960, since it is just bad value where i live.

Instead I will buy the 5775c soon and try to hang on with just the Iris Pro until Christmas or even Pascal.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Dont skip the PSU, its much better to have a well known brand with 400/500w than a 700w made by some weird named company make sure that board can overclock, i have my doubts there


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Dont skip the PSU, its much better to have a well known brand with 400/500w than a 700w made by some weird named company make sure that board can overclock, i have my doubts there


the msi h81 can overclock. It is limited to 1.3v vcore if im not mistaken though. If the cpu is decent that should still be able to get 4.3-4.5ghz.


----------



## Wanderer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> the msi h81 can overclock. It is limited to 1.3v vcore if im not mistaken though. If the cpu is decent that should still be able to get 4.3-4.5ghz.


The msi h81 i have is limited to 1.4v, not 1.3v. I pushed my 3258 to 5ghz, sadly 5 isnt stable for me, but 4.9 is. When i get a discrete gpu im sure i can push above 5, cause right now im using the igpu which puts extra strain on the cpu.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderer1*
> 
> The msi h81 i have is limited to 1.4v, not 1.3v. I pushed my 3258 to 5ghz, sadly 5 isnt stable for me, but 4.9 is. When i get a discrete gpu im sure i can push above 5, cause right now im using the igpu which puts extra strain on the cpu.


good to know. That must have came in a bios update. When the G3258 first came out several of those h81 boards were limited to 1.3v. 1.4v is much better though.


----------



## Wanderer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> good to know. That must have came in a bios update. When the G3258 first came out several of those h81 boards were limited to 1.3v. 1.4v is much better though.


Yea much better. Though my chip can do 4.5ghz with 1.16 so it would still be ok. But for lesser chips the 1.4v certainly helps.

Im actually gonna buy a sabertooth or similar board, even z87 would be fine, but they are too expensive here even when second hand (150euros) and (250 brand new) so i don't know.. I wonder if i can find cheaper in the US or elsewhere in europe :/


----------



## HarrisonW

Datmixguy when I get the PC up and running I will provide some benchmarks of the combo.
The PSU is an aerocool 80 plus bronze so still a good power supply








With 1.4v hoping for a lot !!
Just hoping it performs well I'm DayZ, seen so,me YouTube videos that looks capable


----------



## HarrisonW

Sorry for the next reply but it's something I haven't had a lot of experience in.
With the overclocking, do it start by upping the multiplier until the voltage cannot hold stable, hen move up the power. Or start with high voltage and move up slowly with the multiplier?
Thank you in advance


----------



## Voltherd

I've been having some fun with a G3258! Believe it or not, I've read all 400+ pages here now and thought I would post at last.

I was looking for an interesting setup for a super cheap build in an iffy case a friend gave me. It's a Sentey Small Form Factor case, half-height, mATX or ITX sized MB, with a no-name Chinese power supply. Since "cheap" is the operating word here, I had it sitting for a year or more before I found the right motherboard at the right price: an ASRock Z87e-itx, open box deal at Microcenter for $65. With horrible case airflow, an unknown amount of juice available, but a Z-series chipset to work with, the G3258 seemed like the ideal processor to go with.

I got 4.0GHz out of it by only changing the multiplier, everything else auto. After some voltage tweaks, the Intel stock cooler held me back with upper-80's temps around 4.2-4.3GHz. With a little creative tuning and a BeQuiet Shadow Rock LP low profile cooler in place of the stock Intel cooler, I got a lovely stable 4.5GHz at just 1.232Vcore, with the cache at 4.2GHz, and all power saving features enabled, too. The BeQuiet cooler was good for 15c cooler core temps. In a bigger case with more cooling it could certainly go a little faster, but this is about all I can manage within the confines of this free case. It is definitely fun and very quick, and quiet as well. The only drive I have is an mSata SSD plugged into the motherboard-- no rotating drives or sata cables or 12v drive power draw at all.

I added an MSI low-profile GTX750Ti for some decent 3D graphics with minimal additional power draw. It's about the size of two business cards end-to-end and requires nothing but PCIe slot power-- no aux connector. Considering those brutal limits on size and power, it performs superbly well.

Running Prime95 at 4.5GHz draws 105 Watts. Loading the GPU by running heavy 3d (like Heaven, for instance) requires 160W at the wall. My junky "300W" power supply has nearly 100% headroom, and probably needs it!

Amazing little CPU, the G3258! For proof, here it is after 24+ hrs of Prime95 at 4.5Ghz in 28c ambient air:


----------



## Wanderer1

The aerocool psus are average or below average i would say. They are certainly much better than chinese no name psus though. If it works, then just keep it.

@Har, i would say set the voltage to 1.25, set the multi to 38, see if it holds well. If it does, increase the multi by 1 and test again until it fails. Then you ll now what amount of OC you can reach with 1.25v, afterwards you can push the voltage to 1.3 and do the same thing.

@Volt, great story. Yes this chip is amazing for cheap gaming builds. With a cheap 750ti you can get a good gaming rig running, playing all the games out there, some maxed out and some at medium-high. The 750ti starts at 117euros here, im wondering how much did you pay for yours? Here the "better models" such as msi gaming or gigabyte windforce and asus directcu cost a bit more, around 130-145, but they are somewhat better than the simpler low profile cards - better cooling, a little better gaming performance, id imagine not more than 10% though. I am considering to get one of those cards as well. First though i have to see what i can do with my motherboard cravings, i love my msi h81, but ive always pushed my systems to their limits, and with 1.4v limitation, i cant do it with this mobo. I really need to get a good z87 or z97 motherboard, problem is that i cant find any cheap even second hand, and im not willing to pay 150euros for a second hand sabertooth or rog z87. I dont know what to do.


----------



## KHJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisonW*
> 
> Sorry for the next reply but it's something I haven't had a lot of experience in.
> With the overclocking, do it start by upping the multiplier until the voltage cannot hold stable, hen move up the power. Or start with high voltage and move up slowly with the multiplier?
> Thank you in advance


G3258
Msi H81M-P33
*VCCIN 1,90V, Ring auto x32 auto voltage*
8GB Crucial Ram
*RAM 1400MHz, 1,53V 8-8-8-24*
Cooler Master TX3 EVO
*OC until 85'C at total stress.
If you win in silicon lottery, ex: 4,5-4,6GHz 1,25-1,35V about 70-75'C, delid (CLP+GCE or CLP+MX2) and push it to the maximum.*


----------



## Voltherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderer1*
> 
> The 750ti starts at 117euros here, im wondering how much did you pay for yours? Here the "better models" such as msi gaming or gigabyte windforce and asus directcu cost a bit more, around 130-145, but they are somewhat better than the simpler low profile cards - better cooling, a little better gaming performance, id imagine not more than 10% though. I am considering to get one of those cards as well. First though i have to see what i can do with my motherboard cravings, i love my msi h81, but ive always pushed my systems to their limits, and with 1.4v limitation, i cant do it with this mobo. I really need to get a good z87 or z97 motherboard, problem is that i cant find any cheap even second hand, and im not willing to pay 150euros for a second hand sabertooth or rog z87. I dont know what to do.


The MSI 750Ti was the only low-profile model I saw from MSI. It's got dual fans which is kind of nice and seems well built, with a quite decent and heavy heatsink under those fans. I got it for US$109 from Newegg, which was totally worth it considering the performance, size, and power. I considered the Gigabyte low profile 750Ti too, but chose the MSI in the end only because of a somewhat better price and extra fan on the MSI.

If you're searching for motherboards, I can't say enough good about the Z77 Sabertooth I've got on my Ivy Bridge system. It's kept my i5 3570k humming along at 4.7GHz for several years now. Tons of pwm fan headers, assist fans, and thermal armor make it both cool and quiet as well as having a distinct look. I like Asus in general, but love the Sabertooth. I might have to get a newer one someday, but I have no compelling reason to trade up yet.


----------



## CuriousNapper

I just delidded my G3258 and got 10-12C drop with noctua NT-H1

can now OC more!


----------



## Wanderer1

Great, i think its fine to risk delidding the cheap pentium, i would never do it to mine but i can understand doing it for better temps. What i cant understand is people wasting 350 bucks on i7 and then destroying it :/

100 bucks for the 750ti is a steal man! I wish there was such a price here. The cheaper starts from 119euros, i just checked.

I've searched a lot for a second hand sabertooth z87, without luck. The ones i found were being sold for 150euros, which is stupid, considering that i can buy the maximus ranger for 180, lol. Or even just a brand new z97 saber for around 230.. I ll keep searching.


----------



## EBGibson

hey guys I'm brand new to overclocking and I've followed a few different guides. I think I've got a fairly stable OC at 4.4 but I'm a little concerned my core voltage is to high for day to day use. it sits at 1.322, but my average temps are only around 67-70C under 100% load with a peak of 86C.this is on the stock cooler and i have ordered a better one. I just wanted some expert opinions on if the is going to do any damage to my PC.
G3258
GA-B85M-DS3H-A mobo
Thank you for any help or insight.


----------



## AJayTheTech

So I have a question, how does the g3258 handle Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain??
I own a g3258 oc'ed to 4.2Ghz etc.etc.
Coupled with a GTX 970

After the update to the witcher 3 patch 1.07 the game studders like hell, when previously patch 1.06 and prior the game ran fine.
GTA V I had to lock to 38 fps but with game optimization updates I can now lock it to 48-53 FPS and play comfortably, otherwise the CPU gets wayyy outpaced by the GPU
Also The Blops 3 beta was unplayable for the most part, I think I made it through one match without crashing.

So anyone know how the G3258 handles MGSV: phantom pain?
It rain Ground Zeroes like a champ but they are two different beasts.

I plan to upgrade soon but in the meantime: How does it run?

Just hoping to not spend $60 bucks on a game and not be able to play it P


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EBGibson*
> 
> hey guys I'm brand new to overclocking and I've followed a few different guides. I think I've got a fairly stable OC at 4.4 but *I'm a little concerned my core voltage is to high for day to day use. it sits at 1.322*, but my average temps are only around 67-70C under 100% load with a peak of 86C.this is on the stock cooler and i have ordered a better one. I just wanted some expert opinions on if the is going to do any damage to my PC.
> G3258
> GA-B85M-DS3H-A mobo
> Thank you for any help or insight.


1.32v vcore is fine. 86c however is bit high if that temp spike shows during gaming.

You want to keep temps below 80c by ether dropping the oc 100mhz or consider a cheap aftermarket cooler.


----------



## EBGibson

I have order a 212 evo, also I don't think I applied the thermal paste correctly because one core runs 3-6C cooler than the other. I hit 86C will doing the stress test and that was highest, on average it was below 80C. I'm hoping the new cooler will fix that. Thank you for your response, puts me a ease.


----------



## EBGibson

I had another question, so I've run 3-4 different stress tests and for some reason no matter what OC profile I use prime95 crashes at around 28mins everytime but x264, aida64 can run for hours with no issues. Should I be concerned about crashing, are x264 and adia64 not as good at testing?


----------



## datmitxguy

I can't help you with that. x264 was the final boss for all my overclocks, when everything else was long dead stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EBGibson*
> 
> I have order a 212 evo, also I don't think I applied the thermal paste correctly because one core runs 3-6C cooler than the other..


Nah, don't worry. It looks like every chip has a core that runs hotter than the other.


----------



## EBGibson

thanks man, I appreciate the input


----------



## lcplDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EBGibson*
> 
> I had another question, so I've run 3-4 different stress tests and for some reason no matter what OC profile I use prime95 crashes at around 28mins everytime but x264, aida64 can run for hours with no issues. Should I be concerned about crashing, are x264 and adia64 not as good at testing?


As others have mentioned, it seems like x264 is typically more prone to finding instability for most. I'd have to ask which settings you're using. My initial test is always just 1 round, 16threads, normal priority. Especially at the 4.7 and above, it crashes on me in moments even if prime can run for hours. It probably can't hurt to reset to stock settings and do the stress tests and see what your results are like. Maybe there's an inherent issue somehwere. That's basically my next task.

I've been working on undervolting all my OCs lately and have had some weird experiences. Most notably, as I started working my way up from 3.8-4.4, I was able to pass stresses with significantly lower voltages that I had previously used (eg. [email protected]), but after working past 4.4, I started getting instability a lot faster than my initial 2 rounds of playing with the OC. Even more strange, after working back down to my documented functioning settings, like the [email protected], I was no longer stable at those levels. Incredibly weak, actually, failing x264 within 10 minutes. The only notable change would be stressing at day or night as my ambient temps can fluctuate greatly, but I've had successes and failures during both the hot days and cool evenings.

I hate it, because I want to use my machine for ****, but I'm focused on the OCs. I really want to see what kind of low voltage limits I can hit and I want so bad to hit 5GHz. On the bright side, I was everyday stable at [email protected] for over a month. I was pretty impressed to reset to stock and the undervolt and overclock successfully.


----------



## Quantum Reality

I've since found out my OC of 4.4 GHz at 1.26 V nominal, 1.16 Vring nominal, is actually not quite stable. On a very intense H.264 encode from a Blu-Ray, it'll crash after about 30 min - 1 hour.

So just when you think you've got your OC, you don't, heh. At any rate the system is good enough for day to day use, and I plan to replace it with a used 4770K in a couple of months.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Well, my current sig rig is complete, except for the CPU. And I was planning on an i7 4790K all along. BUT, I have decided to get this CPU, and here's why:
1. It is available locally for $49.99 + Tax
2. I can use it to get my PC up and running now
3. I can OC the crap out of it, learn how Turbo and Unclock works, delid it, etc without risking a $300 CPU
4. When I eventually do get the i7, I can use this in a backup / HTPC / LAN rig and it should make do
5. I don't have to forego other regular expenses to try to save for the i7 now, and can instead save at my own pace with a functional PC, and buy the 4790k when the time is right

This thread has been a great wealth of info. I know my system is largely overkill, but the G3258 will give me a fun starting point, allow me to truly see the benefit of an improved CPU when the rest of the system is powerful. Once I pick my CPU up, I'll do some benchmarks of my own, and share with the group.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

As I've mentioned, I personally would try running x264 _and_ something else at the same time - I normally use Intel's "Graphics Stress Test" along with an instance of JMESS on Archive.org in fullscreen.

I've had x264 be stable overnight but doing the above gave me a BSoD in under 30 minutes until I increased the vcore a bit, and then it was rock-solid stable.

More details:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1487922/going-deeper-on-the-x264-v2-stress-test/30#post_24256603


----------



## Wanderer1

I think its a waste of time to do hours of stressing, if it is stable in your every day usage then it is stable in a real world scenario. Stress tests do not represent reality for most people.

If it passed 3 runs of IBT, a few cinebench tests and a sony vegas video render, as well as normal gaming, then it's stable. Maybe it ll crash if you let it do 3 days of prime 95, but then again who needs that and why do that.

But i can understand others stressing their machines for days or weeks just to get that ultra stability, it's just not my thing.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

IBT and P95 give false positives of stability with these cpus anyhow... I can boot up and cinebench or generically test my stability @ 5.0 1.4v all day long but a few minutes into any decent game will bring it down. I'd at least run 5 passes of x264 if not 10, but if surprise shutdowns and instability along with corrupt files is your thing then by all means...


----------



## Wanderer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> IBT and P95 give false positives of stability with these cpus anyhow... I can boot up and cinebench or generically test my stability @ 5.0 1.4v all day long but a few minutes into any decent game will bring it down. I'd at least run 5 passes of x264 if not 10, but if surprise shutdowns and instability along with corrupt files is your thing then by all means...


Well as i said in my previous post, if you don't get BSOD in gaming and real life stuff then it's stable, if it shuts down then obviously you need to re evaluate your bios settings..


----------



## KHJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EBGibson*
> 
> hey guys I'm brand new to overclocking and I've followed a few different guides. I think I've got a fairly stable OC at 4.4 but I'm a little concerned my core voltage is to high for day to day use. it sits at 1.322, but my average temps are only around 67-70C under 100% load with a peak of 86C.this is on the stock cooler and i have ordered a better one. I just wanted some expert opinions on if the is going to do any damage to my PC.


Everything is OK but don't push more, wait for aftermarket cooler.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJayTheTech*
> 
> So I have a question, how does the g3258 handle Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain??
> I own a g3258 oc'ed to 4.2Ghz etc.etc.
> Coupled with a GTX 970
> 
> After the update to the witcher 3 patch 1.07 the game studders like hell, when previously patch 1.06 and prior the game ran fine.


Witcher 3 1.07 + G3258 + http://mion.faireal.net/BES/ and game works fine without stuttering or freezing.


----------



## EBGibson

ok guys one more dumb question, whenever my pc restarts or shutsdown it doesn't automatically boot into the my OC profile. is there a way to fix this?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> IBT and P95 give false positives of stability with these cpus anyhow... I can boot up and cinebench or generically test my stability @ 5.0 1.4v all day long but a few minutes into any decent game will bring it down. I'd at least run 5 passes of x264 if not 10, but if surprise shutdowns and instability along with corrupt files is your thing then by all means...


Nice chip, I'm rocking 4.9giggles @ 1.4v. Don't we all know BF4 is the best stress tester


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderer1*
> 
> I think its a waste of time to do hours of stressing.


Actually that's one of the biggest benefits of my method - it'll find instability within 30 minutes 99% of the time, and if you can make it only 2-3 hours without a crash it's very likely you're stable.


----------



## Voltherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderer1*
> 
> I think its a waste of time to do hours of stressing, if it is stable in your every day usage then it is stable in a real world scenario. Stress tests do not represent reality for most people.
> 
> If it passed 3 runs of IBT, a few cinebench tests and a sony vegas video render, as well as normal gaming, then it's stable. Maybe it ll crash if you let it do 3 days of prime 95, but then again who needs that and why do that.
> 
> But i can understand others stressing their machines for days or weeks just to get that ultra stability, it's just not my thing.


I've never used Cinebench or had a need to render or convert video. I play games sometimes, but that's not my main focus either. I develop software for scientific computing that takes advantage of all forms of parallelism that's available -- SSE/AVX SIMD extensions, parallel x86 cores, CUDA cores, and also clustering different computers across the network to aggregate their power.

Granted, the Pentium G3258's lack of a full set of vector instructions holds it back a bit there, and the quad cores of course contribute more, but 2 Haswell cores at 4.5GHz are always a welcome productivity addition. I still want the cores for long runtimes processing big data sets at core-saturating workloads. For computation like this, a crashed core ruining a 4-hour run totally negates any gain from overclocking, so it better be reliable. Prime95 for a day is the closest approximation benchmark, so I use that. It's also a tough bar. I've had several configurations I felt confident were fine that halted or bluescreened 4, 8, 12, or even 19 hours into a 24-hour test. They are usually just a tweak or two away from surviving the test at that point, but the test exposed a weakness. So far, no machine that I've run successfully at full load under Prime95 for a day has let me down, but I rarely need to run any computation for more than a few hours.

If all I cared about was whether a scene drew properly for the next 1/60th of a second on my screen, I would certainly accept looser stability criteria. The data there has basically no value other than an instant of user satisfaction, and then it is thrown away forever. I also believe that if a system passes the scientific computing tests, I can be fairly confident it will never give me trouble with a game or office-type workload.

This is probably all overkill for my cheapest, cut-rate computer with lots of free and bargain bin parts and a $49 Pentium CPU, but it is the standard I use, and now you know why.


----------



## lcplDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> As I've mentioned, I personally would try running x264 _and_ something else at the same time - I normally use Intel's "Graphics Stress Test" along with an instance of JMESS on Archive.org in fullscreen.


Dunno if they removed it or if I have some kinda funky version, but my Intel XTU doesn't have the graphics option. It says it's up-to-date when I attempt to force updates too. I've began using your method with furmark stress @1080p as my graphical stresser. It's definitely very quick to kill the chip. I'll probably put some real time in today and test it out. I've just been baffled by my chips inability to cope with x264. I ran 4.9 for while playing a couple pc games and doing ps2/gcn emulation with no issues (also didn't die after a day of prime) and have separately primed at >1.55v, but it seems like x264 is my chips achilles heel as it suffers about anywhere at or above 4.6gigs.


----------



## HarrisonW

Following my recent posts, just wanted to add some things to the forum as I am a very happy man at the moment








My rig currently houses ; G3258 & 4.5Ghz (1.35v) & Zotac 960 Amp.

Very little effort needed to get the CPU to 4.5, without changing anything other than the multiplier and voltage.
Just played Dayz for 15-30 minutes and am grinning ear to ear at how well this budget build performs.
Moved from a I5 4670k @ 4.2 and 970, and this system is not far off in my opinion at all.

Will be doing more stress testing and slight improvements but I am very very happy, what a chip for £50!!


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcplDavid*
> 
> Dunno if they removed it or if I have some kinda funky version, but my Intel XTU doesn't have the graphics option..


It might not appear if your primary graphics adapter is a discrete GPU. Either that or you need to make sure you have the integrated Intel graphics drivers installed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcplDavid*
> 
> I've began using your method with furmark stress @1080p as my graphical stresser. It's definitely very quick to kill the chip.


Including JMESS on Archive.org? If so then indeed it is very quick - that's what I've been trying to tell people about but I don't really have a better way of "spreading the news" without sounding like I'm tooting my own horn or the like.

Nevertheless, I do believe that something like Furmark will work just as well as the Intel Graphics Stress Test...though I haven't actually tried it myself.


----------



## CuriousNapper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EBGibson*
> 
> ok guys one more dumb question, whenever my pc restarts or shutsdown it doesn't automatically boot into the my OC profile. is there a way to fix this?


Are you saving it? It might be rebooting, failing and then going to default. Try loading a marginal oc first to see if it keeps.


----------



## rickyman0319

i am wondering how far can i oc this cpu with z87 gene. can i oc this cpu @ 4.7-5.0 ghz with this asus gene or not?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> i am wondering how far can i oc this cpu with z87 gene. can i oc this cpu @ 4.7-5.0 ghz with this asus gene or not?


More about your cooling solution than mobo. Any of the ROG boards are capable of well over 5.8g depending on chip and cooling (ln2).


----------



## rickyman0319

if it is watercooled or dh-14, how high can i overclock this cpu?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> if it is watercooled or dh-14, how high can i overclock this cpu?


Depends on voltage and Temps and what you're comfortable with. There isn't a simple answer. I would think 4.5 is doable. To get a serious overclock, you need serious cooling.


----------



## KHJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> i am wondering how far can i oc this cpu with z87 gene. can i oc this cpu @ 4.7-5.0 ghz with this asus gene or not?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> if it is watercooled or dh-14, how high can i overclock this cpu?


Tell us about Yours G3258,
What's:
- stock VID @3,2GHz?
- voltage @4,5GHz?
- voltage @4,7GHz?
- temp @4,5GHz?
- temp @4,7GHz?
- Is Your CPU delidded?
Every CPU is different.
This MOBO is more than enough for 5,5GHz or more with LN2, Asetek Vapochill, etc.
24/7? You must have very good chip to 5,0Ghz with H20, or gold... no, platinum chip to 5,0GHz with AIR (of course rock stable 5,0GHz with stress programs or games).


----------



## delgon

Are there any news about cache OC? how to test stability and what is max safe cach voltage? x264 for cache too or 1440 in prime95? Im now with 4,1 cache on 1,21v and i wanna push it a little more, cache gives a lot of improvement with g3258.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Overclocking cache will not bring any extra performance just set it like 3.6/3.8 with 1.15v that is enough dont stress what is not needed, you will only bring instability


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Overclocking cache will not bring any extra performance just set it like 3.6/3.8 with 1.15v that is enough dont stress what is not needed, you will only bring instability


Partially true. It depends what you are doing. Most won't see any difference, but to say there isn't any gain to be had at all is false. Try running xtu with and without cache oc.


----------



## [CyGnus]

The gain is minimal, in games its zero you will not get 1fp more though in photo/video editing maybe there is something but nothing major, +50MHz core will get you much more performance than +500MHz cache if the cpu stability is not affected why not but if it is dont bother too much with cache overclock.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

I'd like to point out that the Dolphin emulator seems to like having an overclocked cache on Haswell.


----------



## Wanderer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voltherd*
> 
> I've never used Cinebench or had a need to render or convert video. I play games sometimes, but that's not my main focus either. I develop software for scientific computing that takes advantage of all forms of parallelism that's available -- SSE/AVX SIMD extensions, parallel x86 cores, CUDA cores, and also clustering different computers across the network to aggregate their power.
> 
> Granted, the Pentium G3258's lack of a full set of vector instructions holds it back a bit there, and the quad cores of course contribute more, but 2 Haswell cores at 4.5GHz are always a welcome productivity addition. I still want the cores for long runtimes processing big data sets at core-saturating workloads. For computation like this, a crashed core ruining a 4-hour run totally negates any gain from overclocking, so it better be reliable. Prime95 for a day is the closest approximation benchmark, so I use that. It's also a tough bar. I've had several configurations I felt confident were fine that halted or bluescreened 4, 8, 12, or even 19 hours into a 24-hour test. They are usually just a tweak or two away from surviving the test at that point, but the test exposed a weakness. So far, no machine that I've run successfully at full load under Prime95 for a day has let me down, but I rarely need to run any computation for more than a few hours.
> 
> If all I cared about was whether a scene drew properly for the next 1/60th of a second on my screen, I would certainly accept looser stability criteria. The data there has basically no value other than an instant of user satisfaction, and then it is thrown away forever. I also believe that if a system passes the scientific computing tests, I can be fairly confident it will never give me trouble with a game or office-type workload.
> 
> This is probably all overkill for my cheapest, cut-rate computer with lots of free and bargain bin parts and a $49 Pentium CPU, but it is the standard I use, and now you know why.


This is true, if you are doing serious work you better make sure it's very stable. I personally do my home video editing and gaming on the g3258 currently running at 4.9ghz. I have another PC for work, with a 5820k clocked at 4ghz, i need to push it harder but i don't have an aftermarket cooler, gonna do water soon along with a proper GPU.

@rickyman you can do a good OC with that board, but as mentioned above each cpu has it's own limits. Some will do 5.5ghz at 1.6v and some will not even post after 4.5ghz. My friends bought the g3258 and all of them got a below average chip, we couldn't get past 4.2.. We did 4.4 with 1.4v but the temps were ridiculous so we dialed it down to 4.2 and left it there.


----------



## lcplDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> I'd like to point out that the Dolphin emulator seems to like having an overclocked cache on Haswell.


Is that generally speaking or game particular? Like, if I do the dolphin bench, will the time jump noticeably with the cache up?


----------



## Wanderer1

Some people said that this CPU struggles with BF4/GTA V and other games. But then i look at youtube and i see the game running perfectly fine without even a single fps drop in the lower levels. How can this be explained? Software issues? I don't play those games, but i was just wondering.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderer1*
> 
> Some people said that this CPU struggles with BF4/GTA V and other games. But then i look at youtube and i see the game running perfectly fine without even a single fps drop in the lower levels. How can this be explained? Software issues? I don't play those games, but i was just wondering.


Bf4 will run fine if you avoid 64mp. The 32 player maps run fine.


----------



## HarrisonW

Hello everyone,
I currently have my G3258 OC to 4.5ghz with the following settings:
CPU Ratio 4.5
Ring Ratio 4.1
CPU Ratio Mode : Dynamic
CPU Core Voltage 1.350v
Everything else is set to auto..
Temps after an 8hour stress test using AIDA64 sat at 63c avg, in a Fractal 1100 with a TX3 EVO.

What else can I up to improve the GHZ? Tried testing at 4.6 with current settings and it failed stress test after 15 minutes so what else should I adjust or improve?

Thank you in advance


----------



## KHJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisonW*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I currently have my G3258 OC to 4.5ghz with the following settings:
> CPU Ratio 4.5
> Ring Ratio 4.1
> CPU Ratio Mode : Dynamic
> CPU Core Voltage 1.350v
> Everything else is set to auto..
> Temps after an 8hour stress test using AIDA64 sat at 63c avg, in a Fractal 1100 with a TX3 EVO.
> 
> What else can I up to improve the GHZ? Tried testing at 4.6 with current settings and it failed stress test after 15 minutes so what else should I adjust or improve?
> 
> Thank you in advance


Ring x38
VCCIN 1,85-1,90V
RAM +0,15V


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcplDavid*
> 
> Is that generally speaking or game particular? Like, if I do the dolphin bench, will the time jump noticeably with the cache up?


All I know is, with the povray dolphin benchmark, you can cut like a whole minute or so off your time by overclocking the cache on Haswell. No idea how much this actually translates into real-world Dolphin performance however (the povray bench is apparently a bit unrealistic in terms of Dolphin workloads which is why there's actually a new benchmark but it won't be posted until v5.0 of Dolphin has a fully stable non-RC release)


----------



## lcplDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> All I know is, with the povray dolphin benchmark, you can cut like a whole minute or so off your time by overclocking the cache on Haswell. No idea how much this actually translates into real-world Dolphin performance however (the povray bench is apparently a bit unrealistic in terms of Dolphin workloads which is why there's actually a new benchmark but it won't be posted until v5.0 of Dolphin has a fully stable non-RC release)


Ah, I was wondering that. I know from playing with my old core2duo laptop that dolphin was incredibly inconsistent for me to the point that running different versions gave me incredibly varied results based on the game I wanted to play. I ended up having like 4 different releases all renamed to the game they best performed. It baffles me how effortlessly pcsx2 runs on this processor, but then I still have to tweak the **** out of the dolphin release I started with.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcplDavid*
> 
> It baffles me how effortlessly pcsx2 runs on this processor, but then I still have to tweak the **** out of the dolphin release I started with.


Well version 4.0 is just under 2 years old at this point...

There's a reason why the next stable version is 5.0 and not 4.5.


----------



## lcplDavid

Dang, I suppose I never really researched the emulator too much. Hopefully 5.0 comes a little more optimized. I've been blown away by this cpu with pcsx2. I actually purchased it solely on Topic's posts in the pcsx2/dolphin forums. Luckily for me, the gamecube only had a handful of games I wanted to play.


----------



## Wanderer1

Rome total war 2 runs at 100+ fps with a proper graphic card, i just tested it in battle. This is insane, my i7 920 had spikes to the lower 20s or even less.


----------



## jfing14

Okay, I've had this CPU for a while now so I will post my specs and general overview of how its gone for me and performance in games.
*
I am running a Crossfire Setup*

~System Hardware~
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z97X SOC Force
RAM: 16GB
GPU: 2x HD7950's Overclocked
PSU: EVGA G2 750 watt
CPU: G3258 @ 4.65GHz (obviously)

Base Clock: 105.69 MHz
Multipler: 44
Voltages (I've set them much higher than they need to be and haven't had time to set them to something reasonable.)

For the most part it does quite well. You will get away with a lot of stuff and find that its quite sufficient for most people, although it is the bottle neck for everything if something does bottleneck. Boot times were fine, under 10 seconds because of my SSD. Copying files and compressing/unzipping is fine (I do a lot of work with ISO's and its fine for that as well, not ridiculously slow).

I always had a usage graph on my other monitor to see if it was actually the CPU that was bottlenecking, the results below are cases where it was.

*Games that run well:*
Any indie games.
Bioshock infinite
Boarderlands 2
Fallout 3 & New Vegas
Far Cry 3 & Blood Dragon
Dirty Bomb
The Long Dark
Portal 2
Outlast
Civ 5
Tropico
War Thunder
Guns of Icarus
Racing Games are fine (GRID Autosport)
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare

*Games that you will feel it in:*
The Witcher 2 ~ _for the most part its good, some areas when its loading, gets choppy_
GTA V ~ _(you will really really feel it in this game)_
Planetside 2 ~ _could be better_
Minecraft ~ _leaves a bit to be desired when rendering a lot of chunks_
Rust ~ _could be better, especially in firefights_
Metro series (2033 Redux and Lastlight Redux and 2033 vanila) ~ _could use a bit more horse power_
The Forest ~ _Very choppy_
FRACT OSC
ARK: Survival Evolved ~ _Unplayable but thats mainly because its in alpha and unoptimised_
7 Days to Die ~ _Terrible_

Hope that covered a few things for people if they are considering getting one, definitely a good transition chip to get if you are going to be upgrading to something better later on. Overall I really really like this chip. Overclocking on it is very fun and I will post some LN2/DICE results in the future when I get a bit more money together.


----------



## Wanderer1

Most problems with the game lagging with this cpu are software related. There is a fix for gta 5 now, and it wont lag. I saw it on youtube.

Also are you sure all those games properly support crossfire? Your gpu isn't exacty new and it could be the cause of lag.


----------



## TopicClocker

Hey everyone!

Multi-GPU setups such as Cross-fire and SLI is an interesting topic, as I'm not totally sure how well it performs.
I did however shortly try out a 6850 and 6870 cross-fire setup but I didn't really try too many games with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> All I know is, with the povray dolphin benchmark, you can cut like a whole minute or so off your time by overclocking the cache on Haswell. No idea how much this actually translates into real-world Dolphin performance however (the povray bench is apparently a bit unrealistic in terms of Dolphin workloads which is why there's actually a new benchmark but it won't be posted until v5.0 of Dolphin has a fully stable non-RC release)


Hey there! Glad to see you here!









I'm been following the Dolphin updates and I'm really impressed with what the developers of Dolphin have accomplished!
I'm quite excited to see how Dolphin 5.0 will turn out!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcplDavid*
> 
> Dang, I suppose I never really researched the emulator too much. Hopefully 5.0 comes a little more optimized. I've been blown away by this cpu with pcsx2. I actually purchased it solely on Topic's posts in the pcsx2/dolphin forums. Luckily for me, the gamecube only had a handful of games I wanted to play.


Aha thanks! Good to hear that you're enjoying it!

Honestly, the G3258 is absolutely amazing at emulation! When I got my new processor, an i7 4790K, I retested the emulators again and the performance was pretty much exactly the same in Dolphin and PCSX2!

Ever since the G3258 was announced, the first thing that came to my mind was "Emulators", and it does amazingly well in them!
I'm definitely going to be using my G3258 in another build, perhaps a HTPC or a build for Emulators, I really love that chip!


----------



## Wanderer1

I bought it as a secondary build from my 5820k but i ended up using it as main, i just do work on the hexacore now, the pentium is more than enough for ALL the games i play. Including MMO in which it absolutely rapes any fx and even my old i7. In rome and in other new games it performs outstandingly well too. It's cores are extremely strong, and the 2 cores are more than enough to handle basically anything. I don't feel the system lagging even when i play demanding games, i was running rome total war 2 earlier, with 2 clients of WOW and the PC was still snappy as if i was running nothing. Clocked above 4.5 this cpu really just feels like an i5 to me.


----------



## jfing14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> Multi-GPU setups such as Cross-fire and SLI is an interesting topic, as I'm not totally sure how well it performs.
> I did however shortly try out a 6850 and 6870 cross-fire setup but I didn't really try too many games with it.


I was running crossfire in all of the games that I spoke about in my previous post. Microstutter that is noticeable in crossfire is much more prominent and there was NEW/MORE stutter in some games in some areas which I previously had no/little stutter in before. And in other games it removed GPU bottleneck and ran better.


----------



## EBGibson

I just got my 212 evo installed and man is this thing awesome. I'm seeing temps averaging on 55-60c under full load. My next step is to get up to a stable 4.5-4.6GHz


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I'll post some benchmarks with my 780ti once I go get the CPU. It'll be running under a CM Nepton 240m with Gelid Extreme paste, so hopefully I will be able to hit 4.8GHz+


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderer1*
> 
> Most problems with the game lagging with this cpu are software related. There is a fix for gta 5 now, and it wont lag. I saw it on youtube.
> 
> Also are you sure all those games properly support crossfire? Your gpu isn't exacty new and it could be the cause of lag.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderer1*
> 
> I bought it as a secondary build from my 5820k but i ended up using it as main, i just do work on the hexacore now, the pentium is more than enough for ALL the games i play. Including MMO in which it absolutely rapes any fx and even my old i7. In rome and in other new games it performs outstandingly well too. It's cores are extremely strong, and the 2 cores are more than enough to handle basically anything. I don't feel the system lagging even when i play demanding games, i was running rome total war 2 earlier, with 2 clients of WOW and the PC was still snappy as if i was running nothing. Clocked above 4.5 this cpu really just feels like an i5 to me.


Even with a simulated Core i3 4160K @ 4.2 GHz (2 cores / 4 threads), there is stuttering in the games I tested. This is shown by the 99th percentile frame time



















http://www.overclock.net/a/intel-core-i3-vs-core-i5-vs-core-i7-gaming-performance-with-geforce-gtx970


----------



## Raghar

4 GHz at 1.100 V. (And in single thread it's faster than Ivy-E.)


----------



## luisxd

Seems I got a bad OC'er, this is my freq. 24/7 stable, anything above it, even with higher vcore, doesn't boot up.


validation


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luisxd*
> 
> Seems I got a bad OC'er, this is my freq. 24/7 stable, anything above it, even with higher vcore, doesn't boot up.
> 
> 
> validation


It's not that bad

I used to have a Pentium G3258 and it needs 1.325 Vcore for 4.3 GHz


----------



## Wanderer1

Ok i need some input regarding oc settings.

My CPU is an easy overclocker, it does 4.5ghz at 1.16-1.17vcore. It dos 4.8 at 1.325 and 4.9 at 1.39-1.4vcore. Those have been tested with 3 different motherboards and stress tested as well, they are stable.

Trying to get past the 4.9ghz barrier seems to be a problem. It looks like auto settings will no longer do the job, as opposed to 4.9 where i basically left everything on auto.

Can you guys give me some ideas as to which settings i could tweak with in order to get past 5ghz? I've tried settings the uncore (cache) to high and low levels, low levels such as 32 or 42 seem to be working better since i can get past OS but then it will freeze. High uncore seems useless as it wont even boot with 48 to 50 uncore.

I've also tried setting the VCCIN to 1.5 up to 2.0 but it made no difference. Changing the cache voltage also seems fruitless.

Any other options i could tweak with on an asus motherboard? It has a ton of options i just don't know which ones to be messing with. Im sure the CPU can go past 5ghz, at a reasonable voltage. Problem is that even if i set the voltage above 1.5 it still won't be stable with whatever i have tried. I need more options to tweak with.

Thank you.


----------



## lcplDavid

I had similar issues. Brick walled at 4.9. I've ran the voltage up to 1.6 and it still wouldn't go. Bump it back to 4.9 and it's fine. I feel like a lot of them just have a core freq brickwall.


----------



## TopicClocker

You could try asking around in the Devil's Canyon Owner's Club, they have alot of information about overclocking Haswell chips.

The Intel Devil's Canyon Owners Club


----------



## warbringerpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luisxd*
> 
> Seems I got a bad OC'er, this is my freq. 24/7 stable, anything above it, even with higher vcore, doesn't boot up.
> 
> 
> validation


Mine needs 1.35v to 4.1ghz to be 100% stable. 4.2ghz becomes unstable and randomly gives bsod. So that's not a bad one.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warbringerpt*
> 
> Mine needs 1.35v to 4.1ghz to be 100% stable. 4.2ghz becomes unstable and randomly gives bsod. So that's not a bad one.


I agree. Its a shame they vary so much from good to bad. Especially since the silicon lottery is the bottleneck as this chip needs a good oc.


----------



## sindeky

I've managed to get mine stable at 4.6Ghz at 1.45v. A tad high, no thermal or stability issues yet, and its not as though its an expensive chip to replace.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luisxd*
> 
> Seems I got a bad OC'er, this is my freq. 24/7 stable, anything above it, even with higher vcore, doesn't boot up.
> 
> 
> validation


Not bad. Just average imo.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## ccRicers

I'm keeping mine stable at 4.4 Ghz with 1.285V. I think that's about average, and I haven't yet tried going way past 1.3V with it yet.


----------



## By-Tor

My wife's system has one of these in it and she won't allow me to mess with it (even if I drop my 4790k in hers) so I thought about picking up another one to drop in my sig rig to play with and OC, but when I disable 2 cores and disable HT on my 4790k I can't load into BF4 even with crossfire disabled.. If I turn HT back on I can go into game, but even on LOW settings it does not play well.

Anyone have any tips on making this work in BF4?

Thanks


----------



## KnitePhox

is this cpu worth delidding and/or slapping a 212 evo on?

maybe just tinkering a lot more i could shoot for higher OC, idk. this is on stock cooler/tim and after 2 hours fiddling very roughly not knowing exactly what i'm doing 100%, but i'm willing to learn for fun/experience (cheap OCable good cpu...BEST).



system specs:
mobo: asrock h97m anniversary [BIOS v1.20]
psu: corsair cx 430
ram: gskill 1333 9-9-9-24 2x2GB
gpu: IGPU

bios settings:
ONLY things i changed were
cpu multiplier to 45
cpu vcore to 1.215 ( hwm and cpuz read 1.217 probably because of mobo
cpu cache multiplier to 43
cpu cache voltage 1.165

no other cpu settings swapped in mobo

igpu was left at stock

ram was left to auto (detected xmp)


----------



## lcplDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> My wife's system has one of these in it and she won't allow me to mess with it (even if I drop my 4790k in hers) so I thought about picking up another one to drop in my sig rig to play with and OC, but when I disable 2 cores and disable HT on my 4790k I can't load into BF4 even with crossfire disabled.. If I turn HT back on I can go into game, but even on LOW settings it does not play well.
> Anyone have any tips on making this work in BF4?
> Thanks


http://www.overclock.net/t/1500524/intel-pentium-g3258-performance-and-owners-club-now-with-gtx-970/3950#post_24110256

My post regarding it. The g3258 can definitely run BF. It comes down to what you consider playable. IMO, in win8, the game was definitely playable at 4.0 (which I can reach by resetting bios to stock and raising the multiplier without upping the voltage. I can actually undervolt and still reach it). 4.4 was buttery for me, but I haven't touched the game since like last year. On windows 7, I had much less luck. A lot mroe stuttering and issues getting game stability between DirectX and Mantle. I haven't touched the game since they started the community (CE?) **** that was supposed to make it better, though. I'd like to believe they made it overall more optimized, but they probably just said "**** it" and put all their efforts toward Hardline.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnitePhox*
> 
> is this cpu worth delidding and/or slapping a 212 evo on?
> maybe just tinkering a lot more i could shoot for higher OC, idk. this is on stock cooler/tim and after 2 hours fiddling very roughly not knowing exactly what i'm doing 100%, but i'm willing to learn for fun/experience (cheap OCable good cpu...BEST).
> system specs:
> mobo: asrock h97m anniversary [BIOS v1.20]
> psu: corsair cx 430
> ram: gskill 1333 9-9-9-24 2x2GB
> gpu: IGPU
> bios settings:
> ONLY things i changed were
> cpu multiplier to 45
> cpu vcore to 1.215 ( hwm and cpuz read 1.217 probably because of mobo
> cpu cache multiplier to 43
> cpu cache voltage 1.165
> no other cpu settings swapped in mobo
> igpu was left at stock
> ram was left to auto (detected xmp)


Not sure what your intentions are, so I can't say much about the iGPU stuff. At those temps/volts, I'd recommend trying to go higher. I'd say 85-90 during stressing is okay, but I'd also test it against games or some other strenuous normal task you perform. If you have issues with raising the multiplier/voltage and it ****ting out, try raising VCCIN (I assume it's the same as my H97m Pro4) to about 1.7-1.8 and see how it handles. I can't speak of the quality of our boards because when I was doing the research, they were both too new to have any real info about the VRMs or even personal experience. I do like that ASRock doesn't limit voltage, thoguh. So, you could essentially blow the damn thing up playing with it. I ran my cpu at 1.65 for a bit for fun. Still not dead a year later


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcplDavid*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1500524/intel-pentium-g3258-performance-and-owners-club-now-with-gtx-970/3950#post_24110256
> 
> My post regarding it. The g3258 can definitely run BF. It comes down to what you consider playable. IMO, in win8, the game was definitely playable at 4.0 (which I can reach by resetting bios to stock and raising the multiplier without upping the voltage. I can actually undervolt and still reach it). 4.4 was buttery for me, but I haven't touched the game since like last year. On windows 7, I had much less luck. A lot mroe stuttering and issues getting game stability between DirectX and Mantle. I haven't touched the game since they started the community (CE?) **** that was supposed to make it better, though. I'd like to believe they made it overall more optimized, but they probably just said "**** it" and put all their efforts toward Hardline.


I wish I could get into the game with just the 2 cores enabled and no HT just to see how it plays, but everytime I try loading in the screen locks and the blinking cursor just freezes and I have to restart the computer.

I may just go ahead and pull my wife's 3258 out this weekend and see how it plays in games and see how much of an OC I can get on water...

Thanks


----------



## lcplDavid

Even on a pretty poor chip, you should be able to manage 4.0 on even the stock cooler. I'd guess there's an issue with the game being used to your cores/HT that causes it to not work when you scale down. That or the mantle v. DX. When I have tried to run iGPU for tests, none of my games worked at all. I didn't have the patience or time to go in and reset settings or reinstall games, though.

edit: it's definitely not the best for BF and I believe that most tests show an i3 being a much more consistent experience. With a decent OC, I found it quite playable, thoguh


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I wish I could get into the game with just the 2 cores enabled and no HT just to see how it plays, but everytime I try loading in the screen locks and the blinking cursor just freezes and I have to restart the computer.
> 
> I may just go ahead and pull my wife's 3258 out this weekend and see how it plays in games and see how much of an OC I can get on water...
> 
> Thanks


That's really weird, I'm not sure why the game doesn't start for you, that's the first I've ever heard of that.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> That's really weird, I'm not sure why the game doesn't start for you, that's the first I've ever heard of that.


I'm lost about it myself. I get through battle log and when I click to join a server it goes through the motions, but when that maps load screen comes up the thing just freezes..


----------



## Wirerat

For Bf4 at 60fps 1080p on a G3258 4.5ghz+ is easy. You just have to play 32 man maps or smaller. The 64mp is too much and causes the dips.


----------



## JambonJovi

Mine is kept at 4.3GHz and 1.25V for the time being.
Might fine-tune it once I stop being lazy, finish the build and sell it on..

A question for those who have lapped their PK's...
What kind of an improvement have you achieved ?


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Mine is kept at 4.3GHz and 1.25V for the time being.
> Might fine-tune it once I stop being lazy, finish the build and sell it on..
> 
> A question for those who have lapped their PK's...
> What kind of an improvement have you achieved ?


Sorry for the silly question, but what's PK?

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Sorry for the silly question, but what's PK?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Pentium-K...


----------



## EthanKing

Now I feel daft haha

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer1

Tested some GTA V, theres absolutely no LAG whatsoever. I dont know what people are complaining about. I downvolted and downclocked to 4ghz just to test, it was running very smoothly. It only lagged when i started recording with fraps, but then again fraps is heavy and i was only at 4ghz. Might try later with higher clock speed and a lighter recording program, or might just record with the utility that gta v provides.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderer1*
> 
> Tested some GTA V, theres absolutely no LAG whatsoever. I dont know what people are complaining about. I downvolted and downclocked to 4ghz just to test, it was running very smoothly. It only lagged when i started recording with fraps, but then again fraps is heavy and i was only at 4ghz. Might try later with higher clock speed and a lighter recording program, or might just record with the utility that gta v provides.


what was your population density and population variety set to?


----------



## amder

My first ever dead CPU was one of these guys! (shouldn't of bought an open box) Well got my self a new one, mild OC of 4Ghz, gonna push it farther later tonight with a different cooler! Great little chips though.


----------



## Wanderer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> what was your population density and population variety set to?


Density on the highest, everything else on the highest as well. One setting set to x2 instead of x8, don't remember which one it was. GPU im using is 280x.

Tested again with 4,5ghz, Average FPS 52-69. Highest FPS 100, lowest FPS 35 (dropped only very few times, i didn't notice a lag, but i saw it on the afterburner OSD.


----------



## imreloadin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderer1*
> 
> Tested some GTA V, theres absolutely no LAG whatsoever. I dont know what people are complaining about. I downvolted and downclocked to 4ghz just to test, it was running very smoothly. It only lagged when i started recording with fraps, but then again fraps is heavy and i was only at 4ghz. Might try later with higher clock speed and a lighter recording program, or might just record with the utility that gta v provides.


There have been quite a few patches that have come out so I'm pretty sure that was one of the first things they started fixing. When I first got this chip about 3 months ago it was choppy as hell even at 4.4GHz if you didn't raise the priority of the GTA5.exe process and decrease the priority of the GTALauncher.exe process when you first launched it. Now I can play without an overclock at all and it's not that bad, still way better with an overclock but it's nothing like it used to be.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderer1*
> 
> Tested some GTA V, theres absolutely no LAG whatsoever. I dont know what people are complaining about. I downvolted and downclocked to 4ghz just to test, it was running very smoothly. It only lagged when i started recording with fraps, but then again fraps is heavy and i was only at 4ghz. Might try later with higher clock speed and a lighter recording program, or might just record with the utility that gta v provides.


What is your GPU ?

Can you try benchmarking this area and show us the 99th percentile frame time ?


----------



## Wanderer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> What is your GPU ?
> 
> Can you try benchmarking this area and show us the 99th percentile frame time ?


What exactly do you want me to do?

My gpu is 280x


----------



## luisxd

what is the average vcore for 4.6~4.7?, I have use 1.480v for 4.6Ghz and 1.495v for 4.7Ghz


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luisxd*
> 
> what is the average vcore for 4.6~4.7?, I have use 1.480v for 4.6Ghz and 1.495v for 4.7Ghz


Most g3258 wont even do 4.6-4.7ghz. Of the ones that do the silicon lottery dicates the vcore.

Mine does 4.6ghz at 1.280v and 4.7ghz at 1.312v. It hits a wall after that though unfortunately.


----------



## rickyman0319

where do u guys buy a good overclocked G3258 cpu?


----------



## Raghar

You don't. You buy a CPU from normal vendor, and overclock it yourself.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> You don't. You buy a CPU from normal vendor, and overclock it yourself.


Pretty certain he wants one thats already binned.

In which case I would ask on ocn market.


----------



## rickyman0319

is it true that z87 motherboard have a hard time overclock this cpu then z97 does?

i only can overclock to 4.3ghz and above that speed. do i need to get another one or what shall i do to pass 4300ghz wall?

my motherboard is gene vi z87


----------



## error-id10t

No, it's lottery like always. Plenty of people here with similar chips as you, then there are some who can do 4.8giggles. Don't waste money on a new motherboard..


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> No, it's lottery like always. Plenty of people here with similar chips as you, then there are some who can do 4.8giggles. Don't waste money on a new motherboard..


agreed. From one mobo to the next may yeild +100mhz at best but a z87 gene is already top notch.


----------



## Jeffredo

4.5 Ghz @ 1.35v is all I can get out of mine. Fortunately I had a Thermalright True Spirit 140 laying around so it stays cool doing that.


----------



## varman

I think mine is average. I bought it about a month ago its from costa r. Initially it had very bad temperature, 1.16v 4.2 ghz but loaded temp was 78C . I wasnt happy and i knew it wasnt the stock cooler because at 1.16v it shouldnt be that hot so i delided and used Noctua thermal paste on the die . result was disappointing still bad temperatures. Then i got some coolabratory liquid ultra and result was very good .my loaded temperature on prime 95 was 63C.

I tried to OC it to 4.5 at 1.28 but i get random blue screens. I wont be pushing pass 1.3 until i get aftermarket cooler.. Today I use an old cpu fan i took out and use glue gun to stick is on top of the g3258 stock cooler running in stack mode and the idle temp frop from 30 to 25 and max temp drop from 63 to 60. not bad for a free upgrade i guess.


----------



## rickyman0319

shall i try to buy another one to see if it s better or not?


----------



## error-id10t

Well you got two responses which both agreed as nope, you'll be wasting money. If you want then go ahead.. but if you're going to waste money, you may as well buy 3 new CPUs as that will give you more of a chance to get a better clocks for same/similar $$.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *warbringerpt*
> 
> 4.5ghz @ 1.27v
> /tableflip
> 
> 
> 
> lol I know the feeling, the last time I had a really great OCing CPU it was a P4 2.4 northie that I ran rock solid at 3.6ghz for years before trading it to a friend for a P4 3.0 prescot, boy did I regret that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you got a good one there Tarnix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it certainly feels like so. I have to go out in a few (Q_Q) but when I'll be back with food I'll spend some time trying to either raise the clock, or lower the volts to find the sweet spot. I just winged 1.25v and it worked.
Click to expand...

Hey guys! I live. I got an i7 so I was playing with it. I used the pentium as a sanding practice (and will be a delid practice when I have the delid tools). I decided to test it to try to get that 3dmark achievement... Guess what?
http://valid.x86.fr/mdgq6p
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8720382?










EDIT: bonus pics:


Spoiler: 56K warning



Thank you Mezmenir-senpai for the sanding tips <3













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *varman*
> 
> I tried to OC it to 4.5 at 1.28 but i get random blue screens. I [...]


Not nearly enough volts. I needed *1.42*vCore, *+0.150* System agent and *2.05* VRIN. misread that. That's my 4.8Ghz volts.
Make sure your VRIN/vCore gap isn't under 600mv. Lower your ram clocks OR add more cache/ring volts. The usual things.
Also, Load-Line Calibration (LLC) can be annoying. It's especially bad on the AsRock Z97X Killer
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *varman*
> 
> but if you're going to waste money, you may as well buy 3 new CPUs as that will give you more of a chance to get a better clocks for same/similar $$.


Might as well just buy an i3 at this point. lol.


----------



## jfing14

You know when you are rock solid on a realllllyyy good overclock for a long time and then you decide to fiddle with things and you can't get back to where you were, no matter how hard you try? I just lost my 4.65Ghz on a crappy air cooler. I can't even get to 4.5 anymore


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfing14*
> 
> You know when you are rock solid on a realllllyyy good overclock for a long time and then you decide to fiddle with things and you can't get back to where you were, no matter how hard you try? I just lost my 4.65Ghz on a crappy air cooler. I can't even get to 4.5 anymore


Just convinced me not to try push my OC further out of boredom







Thanks









Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## jfing14

I'm going to say one thing. THANK GOD for XTU profiles and HWBot, I just dug up the exact bclk and voltage I was running at


----------



## jfing14

Before I polish my G3258, I'm just going to leave its details here,

SR1V0
COSTA RICA
SN: 3425B231


----------



## delgon

Here you have something extreme guys. I will update it later. GTA V and The Witcher 3 (1.07+) need 4 threads so I didn't/stopped testing these games (a lot of stuttering). There is a fix for W3, you have to slow down your process and limit CPU usage by it to 99% and stuttering is gone but it does not work so well for GTA V. I can add some real gameplay benchmarks in these games if you wanna see them.
Have fun.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1WrwOonAM--iErulB3oI-lYj7rFMgFZb69l-7l07zdow/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## jfing14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> Here you have something extreme guys. I will update it later. GTA V and The Witcher 3 (1.07+) need 4 threads so I didn't/stopped testing these games (a lot of stuttering). There is a fix for W3, you have to slow down your process and limit CPU usage by it to 99% and stuttering is gone but it does not work so well for GTA V. I can add some real gameplay benchmarks in these games if you wanna see them.
> Have fun.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1WrwOonAM--iErulB3oI-lYj7rFMgFZb69l-7l07zdow/edit?usp=sharing


Stunning work man, A+ for effort, benchmarking can be long and tedious


----------



## KHJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> Here you have something extreme guys. I will update it later. GTA V and The Witcher 3 (1.07+) need 4 threads so I didn't/stopped testing these games (a lot of stuttering). There is a fix for W3, you have to slow down your process and limit CPU usage by it to 99% and stuttering is gone but it does not work so well for GTA V. I can add some real gameplay benchmarks in these games if you wanna see them.
> Have fun.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1WrwOonAM--iErulB3oI-lYj7rFMgFZb69l-7l07zdow/edit?usp=sharing


GTA 5
2,1fps in build-in benchmark?
stuttering?





Check this out, 40fps lock high settings very stable.

http://forum.pclab.pl/topic/984625-Dwa-rdzenie-INTEL-vs-Najnowsze-gry/
I have posted this before, huge thread. I'm member there same like i'm member here on this forum.
My little devil goes to 4,3GHz paired with GTX760.


----------



## delgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KHJohn*
> 
> GTA 5
> 2,1fps in build-in benchmark?
> stuttering?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out, 40fps lock high settings very stable.
> 
> http://forum.pclab.pl/topic/984625-Dwa-rdzenie-INTEL-vs-Najnowsze-gry/
> I have posted this before, huge thread. I'm member there same like i'm member here on this forum.
> My little devil goes to 4,3GHz paired with GTX760.


You are not mistaken. With fps losket to around 30fps than cpu is not a bottleneck and there is no problem at all, even with W3. The proble is when you try to run this game with more GPU power and 750ti vs 980ti is well... Try to unlock the fps and run i at max performance but i dont know if 750ti can trigger the same effects as mine. I will dig some more and maybe will find some solution for this problem. For people that wanna play W3 with pathes 1.07, 1.08.1/2/3 the solution is to download BES, run W3 and than i BES you have to select W3 process and change value in settings to like -2% (default is a lot higher and you HAVE to change it).









EDIT:
Just ex. but here you can see that dual core (2C/2T) have hiccups if you dont believe me









EDIT2:
I updated my GTA V and issues is kinda gone. They probably fixed it (prev. I benchmarked with only update 2 so probably a lot changed xD), but I can tell you that CPU is 100% and GPU around 60%. Mins from built-in benchmarks are probably just scene change problems coz i didn't see anything like 8fps now.


----------



## staccker

Has anyone tried to underclock the G3258? I was looking into making a NAS with it.


----------



## delgon

Underclocking - NO
Undervolting with stock clocks - YES
I could go as low as 0,9v with stock clocks and it was super cold with full load.
I can try some clocks and tell you my voltages if you are interested.


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> Underclocking - NO
> Undervolting with stock clocks - YES
> I could go as low as 0,9v with stock clocks and it was super cold with full load.
> I can try some clocks and tell you my voltages if you are interested.


.9V is not bad for stock clock. did you have the stock cooler on it as well?

Yeah if you have some extra time and are willing to check out some varying clocks that would could be some interestin g information.


----------



## delgon

I did not have stock cooler on it. Now i have delided (bare die) and WC, but this 0,9v was done without deliding.
Remember that this CPU with stock cooler and stock clock/voltage is pretty cool too.
What clocks are you interested in?
Why do you want to underclock it for NAS (sorry but its not my kind of thing so I dont know almost anything about it and I'm interested xD )


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Hey guys! I live. I got an i7 so I was playing with it. I used the pentium as a sanding practice (and will be a delid practice when I have the delid tools).
> I decided to test it to try to get that 3dmark achievement... Guess what?
> http://valid.x86.fr/mdgq6p
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8720382?


What kind of temperature improvement did you notice after lapping ?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Hey guys! I live. I got an i7 so I was playing with it. I used the pentium as a sanding practice (and will be a delid practice when I have the delid tools).
> I decided to test it to try to get that 3dmark achievement... Guess what?
> http://valid.x86.fr/mdgq6p
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8720382?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of temperature improvement did you notice after lapping ?
Click to expand...

Not sure. I forgot the previous temps and my cooler has a bad solder on the heat pipes, so the improvements are fairly moderate. If any improvements, i'd say 5-10C max. This is a pentium after all.


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> I did not have stock cooler on it. Now i have delided (bare die) and WC, but this 0,9v was done without deliding.
> Remember that this CPU with stock cooler and stock clock/voltage is pretty cool too.
> What clocks are you interested in?
> Why do you want to underclock it for NAS (sorry but its not my kind of thing so I dont know almost anything about it and I'm interested xD )


i wanted to underclock to see how much less watts it could use and still function well. Usually a NAS is running 24/7 so the less power usage the better. I have a g3258 laying around and thought why not give it a go for a NAS instead of buying one.


----------



## lcplDavid

About to test it right now. Seems fun.


----------



## lcplDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> i wanted to underclock to see how much less watts it could use and still function well. Usually a NAS is running 24/7 so the less power usage the better. I have a g3258 laying around and thought why not give it a go for a NAS instead of buying one.


Alrighty, check-in time. I hit the lower voltage limits of my board. H97m Pro4 P1.20. lowest clock is 800MHz, which I should have guessed as that's the lowest Microsoft Speedstep will take it. Weird **** trying to even get started. I cannot underclock using the "Per Core" setting on the mobo, which, funny enough, was required for me to manually overclock. I had to reset UEFI to defaults, then change to "All Core" before attempting to go under 32x. At 3.2, I could also boot and run prime and dick around at .9v, but at .8v I got a crash that required a power down and drain (unplug, hold power, etc) to come back online to fix the voltages. No bigs. But, at [email protected], I attempted to change my VCCIN (input v) to 1.2 from the 1.3 I had been using the whole time and it killed me. Had to pull the bios flash jumper to fully reset in order to fix. All this being said, here are the results!

2.0/2.0 @ .89/.89 .001off 34c prime in-place small
.88/.88 " " 33c
.87/.87 " " 32c

1.2/1.2 @ .87/.87 .001off 45-55fps in CSGO very-high, no aa/ss
.86/.86
.85/.85 " " 30c
.84/.84 " " 30c
.83/.83 " "
.82/.82
.81/.81
.8/.8 @ .81/.81 " " 28c
.80/.80

As I said, all of this was at 1.3VCCIN/inputV and I stopped checking temps because they were miniscule and actually, skewed because my "max" temps were just carry overs on boot from the bios temp, which for some reason is always a couple degrees hotter. I didn't care to **** with lowering the VCCIN after getting the vrin/cache v to the mobos lower limit. Oh yeah, during this I had the cache matched to the core and the voltages identical, hence the .xx/.xx and a .001 v additional offset on both.

CS:GO was playable, but the menus and **** were clunky at 1.2MHz and whatnot. At this core clock, the bios lagged a bit if you held an arrow down. At 800MHz, the UEFI bios was annoyingly slow. Clearly, this wasn't intended to happen. I definitely think with some playing around, you could get a decent low volt setup. ****, if you decided to do real work on the NAS, just set a profile to OC it to make changes and you'll be ready to go.


----------



## luisxd

Has anyone tried it already with Star Wars Battlefront?, in my case the game stucks at the main manu and sometimes it doesn't even get to the main menu, just a black screen and have to restart the pc. :s


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> Here you have something extreme guys. I will update it later. GTA V and The Witcher 3 (1.07+) need 4 threads so I didn't/stopped testing these games (a lot of stuttering). There is a fix for W3, you have to slow down your process and limit CPU usage by it to 99% and stuttering is gone but it does not work so well for GTA V. I can add some real gameplay benchmarks in these games if you wanna see them.
> Have fun.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1WrwOonAM--iErulB3oI-lYj7rFMgFZb69l-7l07zdow/edit?usp=sharing


Nice work! What I'm seeing is that even if the CPU isn't overclocked too heavily, OCing or upgrading your GPU can often give your system a extra bit of oomph anyway.

That suggests to me that games these days are probably GPU-limited rather than CPU-limited, especially when we're now routinely breaking the 4 GHz threshold on even stock CPUs (e.g. 4790K).


----------



## Jeffredo

I've been reading other hardware forums and the excuse many posters (who probably don't even own a G3258) have for not recommending it is that it can run many current /AAA games. I've heard about the G3258 not working with Far Cry 4 and Dragon Age Inquistion (although isn't there a patch that fixed that one?). Are there any other current, popular games that won't start on a dual core without hyperthreading?


----------



## delgon

As I said a few post before The Witcher 3 (1.07/1.08/.1/.2/.3) can't run so well. They changed that this game require 4 threads so it stutters a lot! (didnt check 1.10 yet) There is a fix to that, you just have to run your game, than you have to run BES and select the witcher 3 precess. Than you have to slow it down to something like -2% +-1 and it will run just as good as before 1.07 update. I had problems with GTA V before but I checked it a few days ago and with new updates it runs good enough. You can fix Far Cry 4 with swaping just 1 file anyway. The only games that had/have problems with this CPU and i know about are: The Witcher 3, GTA V, Far Cry 4 and Dragon Age Inquisition. But remember that with most of games your CPU will be a limitation. I think everyone here can tell you that this CPU just just beast for this price.
Have fun


----------



## Jeffredo

Oh, I am enjoying mine. Its stable @ 4.5 Ghz and runs my games great, but I play just WoW, LotRO, Skryim, the Fallouts, Oblivion and other older (less demanding games). I just was hesitant to recommend it when people in other forums were asking about it for a cheap gaming CPU without knowing its limitations for the newest games.


----------



## lcplDavid

Just got some testing in with the Star Wars: Battlefront beta. Definitely playable at 4.5 w/ an R9 280. I wanna say custom low I was over 100fps, but it was fluctuating and I was too busy with some other things to pay attention. I'll be putting a couple hours in this evening as it's the last night for it.

The worst thing about it is how slow it is to start up and how ****y it gets in the menus/loading screens. The game itself plays fine, but if I try to alt+tab or do anything while it's starting up, it'll lock up requiring a reboot. It also takes a painfully long time to start up, even on an SSD. I had enough time to sit down for a few plays of a football game before it even loaded the "press enter to start" screen.


----------



## Xeddicus

Dragon Age: Inquisition and GTA V both run fine without any fiddling. Maybe not maxed out, but totally playable. Updates fixed both. Farcry 4 was 'fixed' with a dual core hack awhile ago. Dunno about Witcher 3. But most AAA games still run fine, but of course future stuff will probably have the same issue of not then needing an update and the updates being less likely as we go.


----------



## By-Tor

I pulled my 4790k and dropped one of these in my sig rig mainly to OC it, but when I tried to go into BF4 at stock settings it would just lockup on the map load screen requiring a reboot.

I started OCing it and it seems stable at 4.0 on stock volts.


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcplDavid*
> 
> Alrighty, check-in time. I hit the lower voltage limits of my board. H97m Pro4 P1.20. lowest clock is 800MHz, which I should have guessed as that's the lowest Microsoft Speedstep will take it. Weird **** trying to even get started. I cannot underclock using the "Per Core" setting on the mobo, which, funny enough, was required for me to manually overclock. I had to reset UEFI to defaults, then change to "All Core" before attempting to go under 32x. At 3.2, I could also boot and run prime and dick around at .9v, but at .8v I got a crash that required a power down and drain (unplug, hold power, etc) to come back online to fix the voltages. No bigs. But, at [email protected], I attempted to change my VCCIN (input v) to 1.2 from the 1.3 I had been using the whole time and it killed me. Had to pull the bios flash jumper to fully reset in order to fix. All this being said, here are the results!
> 
> 2.0/2.0 @ .89/.89 .001off 34c prime in-place small
> .88/.88 " " 33c
> .87/.87 " " 32c
> 
> 1.2/1.2 @ .87/.87 .001off 45-55fps in CSGO very-high, no aa/ss
> .86/.86
> .85/.85 " " 30c
> .84/.84 " " 30c
> .83/.83 " "
> .82/.82
> .81/.81
> .8/.8 @ .81/.81 " " 28c
> .80/.80
> 
> As I said, all of this was at 1.3VCCIN/inputV and I stopped checking temps because they were miniscule and actually, skewed because my "max" temps were just carry overs on boot from the bios temp, which for some reason is always a couple degrees hotter. I didn't care to **** with lowering the VCCIN after getting the vrin/cache v to the mobos lower limit. Oh yeah, during this I had the cache matched to the core and the voltages identical, hence the .xx/.xx and a .001 v additional offset on both.
> 
> CS:GO was playable, but the menus and **** were clunky at 1.2MHz and whatnot. At this core clock, the bios lagged a bit if you held an arrow down. At 800MHz, the UEFI bios was annoyingly slow. Clearly, this wasn't intended to happen. I definitely think with some playing around, you could get a decent low volt setup. ****, if you decided to do real work on the NAS, just set a profile to OC it to make changes and you'll be ready to go.


Thank you much for this detailed information. It is very helpful. +REP


----------



## By-Tor

A Fire strike run with the g3258. Was able to get it running @ 4.5ghz...


----------



## lcplDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luisxd*
> 
> Has anyone tried it already with Star Wars Battlefront?, in my case the game stucks at the main manu and sometimes it doesn't even get to the main menu, just a black screen and have to restart the pc. :s


I made a post about it and I had intended to record a video showing the odd performance of it, but those bastards only "extended" the beta until 11am EST yesterday. It was totally playable. It usually took me around 4-5 minutes from launching from origin to actually get into the main menu and join a game, but once in the game, never dropped below 80fps (custom low, no aa/ss). Avg~100. I didn't even think to raise the graphic settings because it looked so good at custom low I forgot. And the sound is excellent. Luscious. Explosions and sound effects were warm and a great change of pace. The sound would make your dick hard on a nice system if you're into that kinda thing.

After a match is over, it would start lagging and doing mini-freezes during the post-game score screen, but I believe this was due to it pre-loading the next game. As soon as it came back to life, it would finish the score screen and I'd immediately be able to jump into the next match. I could tell I was a little behind, but not terribly so. I was in before the first point was activated by either team, so it wasn't AWFUL. This was installed on my SSD, by the way, so it's definitely the cpu bottlenecking the game (unless it's just that ****ty for everyone).

I had a discussion with a friend about Fallout 4's reqs and that led me back to the Battlefront reqs which have an i3 listed as minimum. I wouldn't be surprised if the game plays similarly at launch as it did during the beta. I'd honestly be happy with that. Using a cpu that is under the minimum requirements and getting more than playable framerates is good in my book. Worth the 5 minute startup wait and not being able to alt+tab. As long as they don't **** us with that 4core check like the other AAAs did at launch, it'll probably be smooth sailing.


----------



## By-Tor

Is anyone else having problems even getting into BF4 with this CPU?

I lockup on the map load screen as soon as I go in.

Anyone know of a fix for this issue?

Thanks


----------



## lcplDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Is anyone else having problems even getting into BF4 with this CPU?
> 
> I lockup on the map load screen as soon as I go in.
> 
> Anyone know of a fix for this issue?
> 
> Thanks


I haven't tested it in a while, but I could try. I'd have to copy everything back to my ssd and whatnot. Hopefully they didn't update us out.

If you look at my post history (there aren't many and they're mostly in this thread), I have a couple posts about it. The big thing I've noticed to make it the most unstable for me is Windows 7 v 8.1. I started with 8.1 and even with a 4.0 GHz OC, it was more than playable. After switching to 7, I had nothing but issues with it and my OC needed to be higher to sustain the same "playability."


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcplDavid*
> 
> I haven't tested it in a while, but I could try. I'd have to copy everything back to my ssd and whatnot. Hopefully they didn't update us out.
> 
> If you look at my post history (there aren't many and they're mostly in this thread), I have a couple posts about it. The big thing I've noticed to make it the most unstable for me is Windows 7 v 8.1. I started with 8.1 and even with a 4.0 GHz OC, it was more than playable. After switching to 7, I had nothing but issues with it and my OC needed to be higher to sustain the same "playability."


I can't even get into the game on this dual core, my 4790k I pulled out has no problems at all.
I have the 3258 clocked at 4.5ghz now and will try and OC higher tonight..


----------



## lcplDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Is anyone else having problems even getting into BF4 with this CPU?
> 
> I lockup on the map load screen as soon as I go in.
> 
> Anyone know of a fix for this issue?
> 
> Thanks


Swtich from dx to mantle and see if that helps. That was my issue when I switched to 7. You probably have to go into single player to access the options to change it. ****'s broke as ****.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lcplDavid*
> 
> Swtich from dx to mantle and see if that helps. That was my issue when I switched to 7. You probably have to go into single player to access the options to change it. ****'s broke as ****.


I'll give it a try later, but I think it's set to mantle already....

It's been broke since birth and won't change..

Thanks...


----------



## lcplDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I'll give it a try later, but I think it's set to mantle already....
> 
> It's been broke since birth and won't change..
> 
> Thanks...


I definitely don't disagree there. Like I said originally, it played exceptionally better on Win8.1 than 7. And in 64player servers, it made little difference between 4.4 and 4.8. Win 8 was the biggest performance gain I saw with it. Too bad it was the only benefit I had with win8


----------



## By-Tor

I was able to get into single player and turned everything to low and then was able to boot into multi and played a couple of rounds of locker. It was playable, but nowhere near smooth.
I was able to OC it to 4.6ghz....

I did unplug my second 290x when I installed the 3258 knowing crossfire would be a huge bottle neck.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Sildur

Just got my g3258 few days ago, new to haswell chips.
So should I keep the ring ratio at it's stock speed? (3.2ghz, 0.861v). Saw some benchmarks, didn't seem to make much of a difference..
(CPU is currently on 4.3ghz with 1.261v)

Sry if this has been answered before, my main pc uses an i5-760 so I don't have those options to fiddle arround with.


----------



## luisxd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sildur*
> 
> Just got my g3258 few days ago, new to haswell chips.
> So should I keep the ring ratio at it's stock speed? (3.2ghz, 0.861v). Saw some benchmarks, didn't seem to make much of a difference..
> (CPU is currently on 4.3ghz with 1.261v)
> 
> Sry if this has been answered before, my main pc uses an i5-760 so I don't have those options to fiddle arround with.


Depends on what you are doing, if you're gonna play with it, 4.2Ghz+ is a must to get good framerates IMO.


----------



## Sildur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luisxd*
> 
> Depends on what you are doing, if you're gonna play with it, 4.2Ghz+ is a must to get good framerates IMO.


Really? Did some research about cache speed and it doesn't seem to make much of a difference in most games, if at all.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sildur*
> 
> Just got my g3258 few days ago, new to haswell chips.
> So should I keep the ring ratio at it's stock speed? (3.2ghz, 0.861v). Saw some benchmarks, didn't seem to make much of a difference..
> (CPU is currently on 4.3ghz with 1.261v)
> 
> Sry if this has been answered before, my main pc uses an i5-760 so I don't have those options to fiddle arround with.


You can easily squeeze out a 1 GHz overclock fairly straightforwardly, and I think you will find most of the boost is in gaming.


----------



## luisxd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sildur*
> 
> Really? Did some research about cache speed and it doesn't seem to make much of a difference in most games, if at all.


Sorry didn't notice you were talking about the ring ratio







, you can leave it stock, generally it is only to achieve better stability at higher OC's.


----------



## Sildur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luisxd*
> 
> Sorry didn't notice you were talking about the ring ratio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you can leave it stock, generally it is only to achieve better stability at higher OC's.


Alright ty.
Quote:


> 4.2Ghz+ is a must to get good framerates IMO.


I'm on 4.3Ghz which seems to be fine, also tried 4.5 but would end up somewhere arround 1.29-1.31v, not sure if that's worth it, currently on 1.261v. Especially since it's running with a HD6870, even if the cpu had more room left it probably wont be used in most (gpu intensive) games.


----------



## Sildur

Any idea what's the stock voltage for ring ratio / cache speed? Whenever I set it to a fixed value instead of auto my OC becomes unstable.


----------



## delgon

probably something like 1,1-1,2v


----------



## copystuff

How would it run these programmes all running at the same time ?
4 tabs open in firefox
uttorent 24/7
sabznzb
winrar
vlc


----------



## Quantum Reality

Rather well, I expect. I have a similar suite of programs I have open sometimes at the same time, and I experience no slowdowns that I can really detect.


----------



## copystuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Rather well, I expect. I have a similar suite of programs I have open sometimes at the same time, and I experience no slowdowns that I can really detect.


Thanks would you be able to unrar a 5gig file as well while watching a film and have the other programs running ?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copystuff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Rather well, I expect. I have a similar suite of programs I have open sometimes at the same time, and I experience no slowdowns that I can really detect.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks would you be able to unrar a 5gig file as well while watching a film and have the other programs running ?
Click to expand...

I'm not in front of it right now, but I can test it later on.







RAR5 is particularly demanding when you crank the dictionary size way up, so I can see how my 4.4 GHz G3258 holds up when I also play Back to the Future on it too









[EDIT: So I'm RAR5-ing a 41 gig mkv file and playing Back to the Future and doing usual web browsing with Pale Moon, not noticing any hiccups or slowdowns so far.







]


----------



## copystuff

Thank you for trying looks like its going to be good for me all i have to do is find a cheap mini itx board now.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Spotted an Open Box ASRock Z97 ITX board: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157504R

The next cheapest board is a Gigabyte Z97 ITX board: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128720

MSI's board is only $3 more as of the date of posting: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130781

And here's a link to Anandtech's comparison of some Z97 ITX boards: http://www.anandtech.com/show/8276/z97-miniitx-review-at-140-asrock-z97e-itx-msi-z97i-ac-and-gigabyte-z97n-wifi


----------



## Xeddicus

Someone try Fallout 4 and report back! I will come Tuesday night if no one else has.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeddicus*
> 
> Someone try Fallout 4 and report back! I will come Tuesday night if no one else has.


That will definitely be some interesting results


----------



## Xeddicus

I expect to have to use the dual core fix to get it to start, really, but I live in eternal hope it'll just run!


----------



## Sildur

Game boots up just fine without any tricks, CPU cores run at 100% load during loading screens but it's fine otherwise.

Spoiler free screens:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Couldn't get to try the open world yet because I'm having some issues with the AMD drivers and my OC.
Also ultra is a bit to much for my card, as I expected.

Whole system:
[email protected]
[email protected]/1135mhz
8GB ddr3 1600mhz
Windows 10 x64 Pro


----------



## luisxd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sildur*
> 
> Game boots up just fine without any tricks, CPU cores run at 100% load during loading screens but it's fine otherwise.
> 
> Spoiler free screens:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't get to try the open world yet because I'm having some issues with the AMD drivers and my OC.
> Also ultra is a bit to much for my card, as I expected.
> 
> Whole system:
> [email protected]
> [email protected]/1135mhz
> 8GB ddr3 1600mhz
> Windows 10 x64 Pro


How many average FPS are you getting?, does it seems to be throttling due to the cpc?


----------



## Sildur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luisxd*
> 
> How many average FPS are you getting?, does it seems to be throttling due to the cpc?


From what I can tell the game uses your GPU more then anything. Also there seem to be graphical glitches on amd cards. I think they require a new driver for fallout4.
So I don't think the g3258 will be throttling anything...


----------



## Xeddicus

Thanks for the information! Still waiting for my copy to show up. I have an AMD card too (R7 265), though, so less than thrilled about THAT news. Hopefully I don't encounter that. Or I'll switch to a GTX 760 maybe.


----------



## Sildur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeddicus*
> 
> Thanks for the information! Still waiting for my copy to show up. I have an AMD card too (R7 265), though, so less than thrilled about THAT news. Hopefully I don't encounter that. Or I'll switch to a GTX 760 maybe.


Went back to 15.7.1 whql and got that GPU OC stable. So managed to do some more testing in open world this time.

Average CPU load during running through the world and going into cities is 75-95% on 4.3ghz *with every view distance option on max.*
Don't know if it's just not well optimized for AMD cards or if my old HD6870 is getting to weak, but even on lowest settings I had a hard time maintaining 60fps. I was mostly arround 40fps.
Also even with fxaa and other AA stuff turned off I had graphic bugs, mostly on the character itself. (Can be seen in the screenshots)

I think I will cap the game at 30fps and run it with higher settings...

Some more spoiler free screenies:


----------



## luisxd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sildur*
> 
> From what I can tell the game uses your GPU more then anything. Also there seem to be graphical glitches on amd cards. I think they require a new driver for fallout4.
> So I don't think the g3258 will be throttling anything...


Thanks, I wasn't sure about getting the game due to my current cpu, but it seems it would not be a problem


----------



## Sildur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luisxd*
> 
> Thanks, I wasn't sure about getting the game due to my current cpu, but it seems it would not be a problem


I would wait for patches tho, there's some weird stuttering going on...
Gpu and Cpu load are arround 80% yet the game drops from 30fps (capped there) to 20 for like a second before jumping back to 30fps.
This happens every once in a while causing alot stuttering..

Also a better screenshot to show the graphic bugs...


EDIT: Graphic bug does not occur on my main system:
i5 [email protected]
*Nvidia GTX770, 358.91 (fallout 4 driver)*
8GB ddr3 1333mhz
Win10 x64 Pro

For the bad performance on AMD card, there's a thread at guru3d. It's probably the tessellation, I've set it to x2 for now.

EDIT2: Go into \Documents\my games\Fallout4 and open up Fallout4Prefs.ini.
Set: *bVolumetricLightingEnabled* and *iVolumetricLightingQuality* to 0.
This will disable some things including godrays in order *to fix this pixelated bug on AMD cards*...


----------



## TopicClocker

Hi everyone! I've got some good news and bad news, the good news is Fallout 4 runs on dual core processors, you don't need a quad core!

The bad news is my motherboard recently became faulty and I haven't been able to test the G3258 or even my i7 4790K, hopefully I'll get that sorted out this week so I can test the performance across those two processors and maybe more.

I've been playing Fallout 4 since it launched and I must say the performance is interesting! Right now I'm running a Core 2 Duo at 3.5GHz, its actually my brother's first build PC from 7+ years ago aha!

I'm also using my GTX 970, the game set my settings to Ultra, I kept most things as they were and dropped the distance settings to Medium, as-well as shadow quality and distance, and also set object fade and the fade options to the middle.

This CPU is pretty old, and I'm sure a Core 2 Quad would run Fallout 4 really well, the thing is, the G3358 is a TON faster than my Core 2 Duo and in my tests is about onpar with an AMD Phenom II X4 B55 quad core! (An unlocked Phenom II X2 555, which I have but ironically that motherboard isn't working eirher, and refuses to POST).

With the Core 2 Duo, performance in Fallout 4 was ranging between 25+ fps and 30+ fps, although it was mostly about 30 to 35 fps, and in interiors 30+ fps.

However, there was this weird stuttering occurring which would drop the frame-rate below 20fps, I'm not sure of this is solely down to CPU performance or if it could also be a performance hit from streaming things in, similar to what was happening on the Xbox One and PlayStation 4 versions.

I'm pretty sure with a more powerful dual core processor like the G3258 the performance will likely be a sustained 30+ fps, providing this weird stuttering isn't to do with the CPU being a dual core processor.

I also forgot to install the latest NVIDIA drivers for Fallout 4, I definetly need to install them and test them!


----------



## nolive721

new comer here,1st post seeking for some guidance since I am new to Ocing as well

I have the g3258 running with a Gigabyte 750Ti OC edition.Mobo is also from Gigabyte Z97N wifi with DualBIOS feature

I am running Duals OS windows10/Ubuntu 15.04

I started Ocing on my stock cooler since last week 3.8Ghz and 1.150V booted and ran very stable in games(no overheat) then 4.3Ghz with 1.235V booted,ran stable under load but CPU temps raised high (>80degC)

all from inside the BIOS UEFI interface,not in windows

so went back to 3.8Ghz but last night,thought to do something silly just to check at what frequency/voltage at least I could boot into Windows.

tried 4.7Ghz and 1.275V
Well it didnst boot to windows,it doesnt even boot in the BIOS at all.I am getting black screen whatever F12 or DELkeys I hit after powering on the machine.

Any idea how I could recover to the Backup BIOS to boot my machine again? and obviously,what could I do to get to reach POST and windows start screen with 4.7Ghz,increasing Voltage up to 1.3V?

Thansk in advance

regards from Japan


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> new comer here,1st post seeking for some guidance since I am new to Ocing as well
> 
> I have the g3258 running with a Gigabyte 750Ti OC edition.Mobo is also from Gigabyte Z97N wifi with DualBIOS feature
> 
> I started Ocing on my stock cooler since last week 3.8Ghz and 1.150V booted and ran very stable in games(no overheat) then 4.3Ghz with 1.235V booted,ran stable under load but CPU temps raised high (>80degC)
> 
> tried 4.7Ghz and 1.275V
> Well it didnst boot to windows,it doesnt even boot in the BIOS at all.I am getting black screen whatever F12 or DELkeys I hit after powering on the machine.
> 
> Any idea how I could recover to the Backup BIOS to boot my machine again? and obviously,what could I do to get to reach POST and windows start screen with 4.7Ghz,increasing Voltage up to 1.3V?
> 
> Thansk in advance
> 
> regards from Japan


Welcome!

You need to clear the CMOS I believe if you can't boot and need to reset the BIOS. You can check the motherboard manual in case there is a button somewhere but if not you will just need to pull the battery (for 5mins or so) and put it back in.

If >80oC is during a stress test I wouldn't worry. When I was overclocking on the stock cooler I would let myne get to just over 90oC under stressing and it ran just fine (would run about 80 to 85 under heavy gaming loads).

Is 1.235V the lowest voltage you can do at 4.3GHz? ie tested different voltages with x264 or similar. That would be the first thing to test. After that you can then see if you could hit 4.4Ghz. If you have a great chip (and low ambient temps) 4.5GHz is probably about the best that can realistically be done on the stock cooler.

As an aside I would note that if you're at all worried about noise even a fairly cheap aftermarket cooler should be quieter while also probably letting you reach a little higher on the OC.

Oh and check out the overclocking haswell thread if you haven't already, lots of good tips.


----------



## nolive721

thanks bichael

There is no CMOS reset button on my mobo and I dont want to open my machine,the battery is also not super accessible on the board but I am reading I can access the BIOS recovery by powering on for 10s and off then On again
I will give it a try tonight when back home.

I hadnt done much voltage tweaking to be honest so the figures I gave at 4.3Ghze were nothing very scientifical,just boot and quick run with couple of games.

I will take your comments on board and head off to more Ocing specific thread,I dont want to mess up this thread with no gaming related issues


----------



## lcplDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> thanks bichael
> 
> There is no CMOS reset button on my mobo and I dont want to open my machine,the battery is also not super accessible on the board but I am reading I can access the BIOS recovery by powering on for 10s and off then On again
> I will give it a try tonight when back home.
> 
> I hadnt done much voltage tweaking to be honest so the figures I gave at 4.3Ghze were nothing very scientifical,just boot and quick run with couple of games.
> 
> I will take your comments on board and head off to more Ocing specific thread,I dont want to mess up this thread with no gaming related issues


This isn't a gaming oriented thread necessarily. You are almost guaranteed to have to open up to fix it. On my mobo, you pull out a jumper and move it to a different location and then boot up to stock. Pulling the battery is equally simple. I have to use pliars of some sort to pull mine out, as my CPU cooler is in the way and I'm too lazy to remove/re-seat that ****er every time I put in bad numbers.

tl;dr pull that **** and continue OCing. Have fun!


----------



## nolive721

actually found the "clear CMOS" jumper looking online at the board manual so it should not be an issue to do this reset if the Power hold method doenst work

and then yes back to OCing this week-end,better to do that now rather than in the middle of the Japanese hot summer

I have ordered an aftermarket air cooler anyway to come in replacement of the intel stock one so once I am set on how far I am willing to go,I will replace it

by the way,this thread is amazing:thumb:


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> actually found the "clear CMOS" jumper looking online at the board manual so it should not be an issue to do this reset if the Power hold method doenst work
> 
> and then yes back to OCing this week-end,better to do that now rather than in the middle of the Japanese hot summer
> 
> I have ordered an aftermarket air cooler anyway to come in replacement of the intel stock one so once I am set on how far I am willing to go,I will replace it
> 
> by the way,this thread is amazing:thumb:


Good luck! I hope it goes well for you! And thanks!


----------



## Jeffredo

I've got a total of three PCs around the house I've tried with Fallout 4. I just started the game and haven't gotten any farther than Concord. The G3258 is @ 4.5 Ghz and has an MSI GTX 970 Gaming 100ME. Its autodetected at Ultra and @ 1920x1200 it generally stays around 60 FPS, but it does have occasional hard stutters that last about a half second that drop it down to 30 FPS. My main PC has an i5-4690K @ 4.3 Ghz with a GTX 780. Also runs Ultra @ 60 FPS and doesn't have those drops in FPS like the G3258 does. I also have an i5-4590 with a GTX 750 Ti and a 1680x1050 monitor. It does 60 FPS on the High preset and also without any stutters. Tweaking the various settings or using a lower preset like High or Medium doesn't get rid of the dual core's random stutter. Just inherent with the game on such a CPU. Its not that it runs horribly, just not as smoothly as the two i5s. I did see a review that shows in a CPU intensive area like Boston the G3258 really drops in FPS - even when overclocked and with a GTX 980 Ti.

https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&prev=search&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=pl&u=http://pclab.pl/art66856-16.html&usg=ALkJrhhuSMEtqz94WZmqHWYAfX8xvOLNDg

The game appears to be really CPU intensive. Only consolation is the FX processors run poorly too regardless of how many threads they have. The various i3s aren't too good either.


----------



## Sildur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffredo*
> 
> I've got a total of three PCs around the house I've tried with Fallout 4. I just started the game and haven't gotten any farther than Concord. The G3258 is @ 4.5 Ghz and has an MSI GTX 970 Gaming 100ME. Its autodetected at Ultra and @ 1920x1200 it generally stays around 60 FPS, but it does have occasional hard stutters that last about a half second that drop it down to 30 FPS. My main PC has an i5-4690K @ 4.3 Ghz with a GTX 780. Also runs Ultra @ 60 FPS and doesn't have those drops in FPS like the G3258 does. I also have an i5-4590 with a GTX 750 Ti and a 1680x1050 monitor. It does 60 FPS on the High preset and also without any stutters. Tweaking the various settings or using a lower preset like High or Medium doesn't get rid of the dual core's random stutter. Just inherent with the game on such a CPU. Its not that it runs horribly, just not as smoothly as the two i5s. I did see a review that shows in a CPU intensive area like Boston the G3258 really drops in FPS - even when overclocked and with a GTX 980 Ti.
> 
> https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&prev=search&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=pl&u=http://pclab.pl/art66856-16.html&usg=ALkJrhhuSMEtqz94WZmqHWYAfX8xvOLNDg
> 
> The game appears to be really CPU intensive. Only consolation is the FX processors run poorly too regardless of how many threads they have. The various i3s aren't too good either.


Try to set stuff related to distance to low or medium, it's in the last tab of the launcher I think. That fixed most of the stuttering for me.

Btw, the enbmod for fallout4 by Borris fixes those pixelated issues on AMD cards!
http://enbdev.com/download_mod_fallout4.htm


----------



## lcplDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffredo*
> 
> The game appears to be really CPU intensive. Only consolation is the FX processors run poorly too regardless of how many threads they have. The various i3s aren't too good either.


Lol, that is a consolation for me. Interesting that the game seems to greatly appreciate both core strength and threads. I wonder if this is a sign of things to come. Death to the FX master race!


----------



## nolive721

update

i fixed my black screen boot by just holding power down for few seconds and boot into the backup Bios
I have played bit more with the cpu and decided to settle for now that I am with stock cooler on 4.1Ghz and 1.155V vcore so temps dont get crazy high under load

most of last year games play just fine above 60fps on high/ultra settings but I am bit disappointed with crysis 3 and Risen 3 Titan,I cap max 45fps and more like 35fps average with drops below 30fps and this is on medium settings
is that what people here see with the g3258 and a gpu equivalent to mine (750TI) on these 2 particular games?

I also bought 2 AAA recent games Fallout4 and the Witcher,it starts and run but out of the box I am getting fps far below 30fps so just just playable

again,same question,have people here the same experience and obviously settings recommendation to get them to run more smoothly?

thanks


----------



## delgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> I also bought 2 AAA recent games Fallout4 and the Witcher,it starts and run but out of the box I am getting fps far below 30fps so just just playable
> 
> again,same question,have people here the same experience and obviously settings recommendation to get them to run more smoothly?


You need to get BES and slow down the W3 process by about 2-3% than you can play normaly. As for Fallout 4 I i dont really mind playing at 60FPS inside and with some dips to 30 outside (fire and explosions are the worst thing for G3258)


----------



## nolive721

thanks

I will read more about the BES software,also considering making some compromise about graphics details obviously this will help with latest recent titles

overall I would like to run my games at 60fps as much as I can to match the native refresh frequency of my Monitor (Iyama XB2780HSU-B1) because,to MY eyes,this is really a vast improvement over 30fps in proper gaming

I am considering Ocing the graphics card bit further as well to help on games where the GPU is the bottleneck


----------



## luisxd

Been trying to get a nice 24/7 freq. I've get fully stable:

Core Freq: 4600Mhz
Vcore: 1.405v
Uncore Freq: 4300Mhz
Uncore Vcore: 1.3v
VCCIN: 1.9v
Ram Freq: 1066Mhz
RamV: 1.65v

That Vcore is still a little bit too much, I'll try to get it down these days.


----------



## Sildur

*Tested AC:Syndicate:*
- 100% load during some "Intro" videos, causing extrem stuttering and freezes...(day1 patch might improve it)
- 100% load during animus loading screen, the screen where you can walk arround while the game is loading the next "memory"
- Average CPU load during playing on low and capped at 30fps due GPU is 80%. OSD doesn't work ingame for whatever reason, only works in main menu.

Game requires a strong GPU, like AC: Unity, if you could run unity you should be fine with syndicate, some videos and loading screens might stutter due high cpu load, but ingame its fine.

*System:*
[email protected]
[email protected]/1120mhz, driver 15.11.1
8GB ddr3 1600mhz (downclocked to 1400mhz due cpu)
Win10 x64 Pro TH2


----------



## Jeffredo

Wow - finally took time to get my character to "Diamond City" in Fallout 4. Can believe how badly the G3258 @ 4.5 Ghz chokes in and around there. Low 30s and tons of stuttering at times and this is with God Rays on medium, Shadow Quality on medium and Shadow Distance on medium. Fired up the game on my i5 4690k and its a low of maybe 50 FPS (usually 60 FPS) and smooth as can be. This is the first game I've owned that the Pentium was substantially worse. Makes me sad.


----------



## Sildur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffredo*
> 
> Wow - finally took time to get my character to "Diamond City" in Fallout 4. Can believe how badly the G3258 @ 4.5 Ghz chokes in and around there. Low 30s and tons of stuttering at times and this is with God Rays on medium, Shadow Quality on medium and Shadow Distance on medium. Fired up the game on my i5 4690k and its a low of maybe 50 FPS (usually 60 FPS) and smooth as can be. This is the first game I've owned that the Pentium was substantially worse. Makes me sad.


Set shadow distance to low and disable godrays, don't really need them if you don't plan to stare at the sun...Did you also set everything view distance related to lowest setting available in the launcher?

Also some AC:Syndicate screens to show the CPU load during loading screens. (Dont mind the fps, GPU is holding me back there).
Might not be playable at 60fps on the Pentium G3258...Should be fine with 30-40fps tho, if you dont mind that.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> update
> 
> I also bought 2 AAA recent games Fallout4 and the Witcher,it starts and run but out of the box I am getting fps far below 30fps so just just playable
> 
> again,same question,have people here the same experience and obviously settings recommendation to get them to run more smoothly?
> 
> thanks


The Witcher 3 is demanding on the CPU when you are in Novigrad. Have you tried capping the frame rate to 40 FPS ?

Here are my game play videos comparing Core i7 4790K @ 4.0 GHz and Core i3 4170 3.7 GHz. The GPU used is GeForce GTX 970.

For the proof of hardware used, watch the videos in 1080p fullscreen to clearly see the details of CPU-Z and GPU-Z at the beginning of the video

A GPU usage of less than 90% while the CPU usage is ~99% means the GPU is bottlenecked by the CPU.










Core i3 4170 3.7 GHz was simulated by going into the BIOS then disabling 2 CPU cores of Core i7 4790K then reduced the CPU speed to 3.7 GHz. Is CPU simulation a valid approach ? How much performance difference is there between a real CPU and a simulated CPU ? Watch the Linus Tech Tips's video about CPU simulation


----------



## Quantum Reality

I installed World in Conflict: Soviet Assault recently and ran its benchmark on 2x 1920x1200 monitors on my 7950, with everything cranked up to pretty much maximum, with DX10. I seem to almost recall getting better framerates with my HD4870, but in fairness, I was using it with DX9, which puts considerably less load on the GPU, and I believe I was on only one monitor @ 1920x1080 or 1680x1050.



I can't read Czech, but it seems that WiC really shines with high-end GPUs when you're not cranking everything up to maximum: http://pctuning.tyden.cz/hardware/procesory-pameti/30874-test-pentium-g3258-levna-taktovaci-manie-i-u-intelu?start=8

Linus ran some benches but he doesn't title the graphs with what game is what: 




For comparison here's a WiC benchmark on an i7 960 + a 7970, which just blows the doors off my G3258







: 




Another comparison benchmark here ( 



 ) shows similar results to mine at 1200p. I don't know if they had two monitors or just one, but the performance hit on 1200p is only about 10% (empirically, I believe?) compared to 1080p so dual monitor must really affect performance.


----------



## Higgins909

Here's another request. Can someone take this cpu oc or not, on-
a arma 3 king of the hill, nearly full, playing on max view settings (5000 view 4000obj)-
and everything else on high, no vsync or anything in 3rd tab. Make sure to `~ and-
change the view settings there too, flying in a heli. What fps did you get?
What gpu and ram speed/cap do you have?

I'm thinking about getting one to oc or leave stock, just for arma 3...
I've got a i7 4790k... but this game just really depends on-
the first thread...
(You can jump in a heli where the view distance jumps and just
watch the gpu go to 0% usage while the cpu stays about the same
which is maxing the 1st thread)

Side questions:
Also on cpu benchmark, I see these cpu's somehow have a turbo on them?
How is that possible?

What coolers to oc this cpu with? what would a hyper 212 achieve?

Thanks,
Higgins909


----------



## lcplDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins909*
> 
> Here's another request. Can someone take this cpu oc or not, on-
> a arma 3


If you want to gift me arma 3, I would.









Regarding the cooler, it really depends on what you draw in the silicon lottery. It seems that people with 5GHz capable chips can get 5GHz on about anything and those that can't get 4.4GHz without 1.4v are just stuck regardless of cooling.


----------



## trihy

Guys. Im having the same problem of ram locked to 1400mhz

Even if I activate the xmp profile, mem stays at 1400 (this are 2400mhz kit)

On guru3d review, they were running 2133mhz with no problem.

What could be happening? Maybe ram speed locks when using igp?


----------



## delgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> Guys. Im having the same problem of ram locked to 1400mhz
> 
> Even if I activate the xmp profile, mem stays at 1400 (this are 2400mhz kit)
> 
> On guru3d review, they were running 2133mhz with no problem.
> 
> What could be happening? Maybe ram speed locks when using igp?


Do you have Z97/Z87 MoBo?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins909*
> 
> Side questions:
> Also on cpu benchmark, I see these cpu's somehow have a turbo on them?
> How is that possible?
> 
> What coolers to oc this cpu with? what would a hyper 212 achieve?
> 
> Thanks,
> Higgins909


I believe the only reason "Turbo" is enabled on a G3258 is to allow unlocking the multiplier. The CPU at stock chugs along at 3.2 GHz all day every day.

I use a Hyper 212 EVO myself, and it has worked quite well to keep me at 4.4 GHz.


----------



## trihy

@Delgon. Thanks for your answer.

Im using a h87 gigabyte board. It has support for xmp and I can run at least 1600mhz (not sure about 2400) on i3, i5 and i7. But for some reason
cant be done on g3258.

It will let me choose xmp profile, but shows a x14 max multiplier.


----------



## delgon

The problem is that you can OC your ram only with 'Z' Motherboards AFAIK. This MoBo can have support for 1600 coz some Intel CPU's support 1600 (G3258 supports only 1333) so anything beyond supported thing is considered as RAM OC. I think this is your problem. If you have 2400 ram try to run it with 1333 and change timings to something like 7-8-8-24 T1 (good timings with slower freq is almost the same as faster freq with worse timings so it should be fine, RAM does not give a huge improvements, +- a few % at max with RAM intensive tasks, anyway so it should not be a big problem anyway).

I hope it will help


----------



## trihy

Thanks. I guess thats the best option.

Not sure how guru3d review run the benchmarks at 2133 and 1600mhz. Maybe z boards has more options for this cpu.

Ill lower the timmings and let it at 1333 or 1400.


----------



## delgon

On boards other than 'Z' you can only OC your CPU, only G3258 to be precise. RAM OC is something else, that is only for 'Z' family. ASUS Z97 Sabertooth Mark 1, they benchmarked it with this MB. They most likely wanted to have consistent components while benchmarking (Same MoBo, RAM, PSU, and GPU(s)) so that only CPU will make impact on results









Hope I could help xD


----------



## trihy

Thanks. I always used Z boards, not familiarized with the H ones. Since OC was enable some time ago for the H line and many others, didnt though ram OC will be limited


----------



## delgon

Good for us that RAM does not give huge improvements with performance


----------



## trihy

Sure. Mem speed will mostly show differences on benchmarks. On real use, is unnoticeable.

Anyway, didnt knew about this limitations. Though since OC was available on H boards, the only difference will be number of ports. Was wrong









I still wonder whats the point of this boards to come with xmp profile support.


----------



## superhik994

Hello guys,

i think i scre?ed up something. I've updated the bios on my mbo H97mitx-ac to version 1.9. The problem is there isn't anymore OC options in the bios menu. Running windows 10. Is there a solution for this problem?

Ivan D.


----------



## Sildur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhik994*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> i think i scre?ed up something. I've updated the bios on my mbo H97mitx-ac to version 1.9. The problem is there isn't anymore OC options in the bios menu. Running windows 10. Is there a solution for this problem?
> 
> Ivan D.


Sounds like you gotta downgrade back to the latest version available that supports overclocking...


----------



## Quantum Reality

Yeah, Intel strong-armed quite a few mobo manufacturers into disabling OCing on non-Z platforms.


----------



## bichael

Probably related to the non-Z G3258 / windows 10 issues and I think some non OC bioses were maybe released as a 'fix'? Which I guess is more or less the same thing as Intel forcing them to disable OCing.

On that note my 'mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll' file is still renamed as a fix, does anyone know if there has been any proper fix yet and so I should put it back as it was? Doesn't seem to do any harm but then I don't really know what that file does...


----------



## superhik994

Thanks for the replies. Does anyone know how to do it without clearing cmos? Is it really neccessary to reset the bios to the 1.0 version?


----------



## sepiashimmer

Does anyone here have Assassin's Creed: Syndicate? I want to know how it's running on other G3258s.


----------



## Sildur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Does anyone here have Assassin's Creed: Syndicate? I want to know how it's running on other G3258s.


Go two pages back...


----------



## Quantum Reality

Has anyone else noticed their GPU only maxing out at PCIe 2.0 when stressing the card with a game on a G3258 specifically? I can't tell for sure if the G3258 has 100% PCIe 3.0 support; supposedly some i3s wouldn't support it and only ran their slots at 2.0.

My 7950 definitely supports 3.0 according to the XFX specifications, and my Z97 board also supports it in the specifications.

Some help, anyone?


----------



## bucdan

Just picked this CPU up. I plan on mating it with a AsRock Z97e-ITX unless I can find an Asus Z97i ITX. Any issues with Windows 10, this CPU, one of those Z97 boards and an overclock? I read many pages back on a weird issue with Windows 10 and I was wondering if that's been fixed or still a problem. Thanks.


----------



## delgon

ale dupa lolawe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> Just picked this CPU up. I plan on mating it with a AsRock Z97e-ITX or Z97m-itx, unless I can find an Asus Z97i ITX. Any issues with Windows 10, this CPU, one of those Z97 boards and an overclock? I read many pages back on a weird issue with Windows 10 and I was wondering if that's been fixed or still a problem. Thanks.


If you get 'Z' board there is no problem. The only problems are with non 'Z' motherboards anyway. I used win 10 with this CPU and Z97 Hero and had 0 problems.
Have fun overclocking this little guy


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> ale dupa lolawe
> If you get 'Z' board there is no problem. The only problems are with non 'Z' motherboards anyway. I used win 10 with this CPU and Z97 Hero and had 0 problems.
> Have fun overclocking this little guy


Thanks for the info. It's going to be for my mmo gaming at my gf's house.

Care to explain what you just typed "ale dupa lolawe"? Translation?


----------



## delgon

ehhh. Sorry for that







I just typed something to my friend and i had post box active, not chat with friend and totally forgot about this random entry








"lolawe" - i meant lol (awe is just another random








"ale dupa" - it can be translated as something like "what an ass"


----------



## Sildur

My system was running for 3weeks without an issue at 4.3ghz now. However just had one random freeze as I was installing some patches, system didn't bluescreen just hung itself up and freezed.
Could that be related to the cache speed being on stock(3.2ghz) rather than core being unstable?

Pretty unlucky freeze as I was about to ship this build to a friend.


----------



## delgon

If you left uncore to stock there should be no problems. But if you overclocked it I was getting freezes more than BSOD from unstable uncore. If its stock than it's most certainly your core is unstable :// Did you test it with x264 stresss test? It's the best tester for this CPU. 4h is kinda stable but i recommend something like 12h. When i overclocked it my methodology was:
1. +multi
2. test with x264 (4 runs)
2a. pass -> +multi
2b. fail -> +voltage or -multi (depends on your current voltage and your willingness of high voltage, 1,35 is my limit)
3. return to step 2.
When you have your aprox max clock than do longer test (6h minimum).

Hope I could help


----------



## Sildur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> If you left uncore to stock there should be no problems. But if you overclocked it I was getting freezes more than BSOD from unstable uncore. If its stock than it's most certainly your core is unstable :// Did you test it with x264 stresss test? It's the best tester for this CPU. 4h is kinda stable but i recommend something like 12h. When i overclocked it my methodology was:
> 1. +multi
> 2. test with x264 (4 runs)
> 2a. pass -> +multi
> 2b. fail -> +voltage or -multi (depends on your current voltage and your willingness of high voltage, 1,35 is my limit)
> 3. return to step 2.
> When you have your aprox max clock than do longer test (6h minimum).
> 
> Hope I could help


Hmm but I often heard upping the cache speed could stabilize your core overclock.
Gonna try it with cache being oced to 4.0ghz before messing with the core I think. Since I could run it for 3weeks without any issues whatsoever.
Synthetic tests might be a bit overkill since he will only play games, but I've tested it with prime for 2h.
For a more real world scenario I run skyrim for 16h, followed by other games like fallout4, syndicate and shadows of mordor.


----------



## delgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sildur*
> 
> Synthetic tests might be a bit overkill since he will only play games, but I've tested it with prime for 2h.


x264 is not synthetic, its real world usage. I could run 4h prime95 but get BSOD with first run of x264. Haswell should be tested with x264 (or realbench, it have x264 tests too).
I can run my 4,8Ghz with 3,2 cache, 4,4 cache or 2,2 cache and there is no difference with core stability (my 4,4 is stable). You should start overclocking core and leave uncore just to eliminate variables that can affect your overclock. While looking for max OC you should run your RAM @ 1333 too btw. Other thing that can affect your stability is temperature. With my 4,8 if i get 10C more (65C to 75C) than my OC is not stable. Just gaming will not test your stability, 6h of x264 is minimum for your final setup in my opinion. (most of the people say that 12-24h is minimum







)


----------



## sepiashimmer

I seem to have gotten 4.0GHz stable at 1.274Vcore and VCCIN at 1.900, it passed 5 minutes of XTU stress test. The fan seems loud, can it's speed be made adaptable so it'll be less?


----------



## delgon

You can control fans through a lot of programs. most of the time MoBo manufacturers have their own programs like AI Suite from Asus. Remember to keep CPU under 90C (90 is MAX and 100 is MAX MAX MAX temp







)


----------



## sepiashimmer

I tried 4.2 with 1.373Vcore and cache at stock but wasn't stable, then I increased cache to 39 with it's voltage at 1.230, this passed 5 minutes of XTU stress testing but on rebooting it crashed with BSOD at Windows login screen.


----------



## delgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> this passed 5 minutes of XTU stress testing


first of all XTU/Prime95 are useless for stability testing, only x264 stress test and realbench will tell you something. If you wanna dirt OC than do 1h tests. 5min is like nothing, i can do 10 min with XTU/Intel Stress test/Prime95 on 5GHz but it will crash as i try using x264. My max Clock is 4,9 btw but the voltage is just too high.

To sum everything about OC and stability G3258
*1. Use x264 stress test or realbench (it uses x264 too), rest of programs are useless (XTU, prime95, OCCT, Intell stress test etc.)*
2. Overclocking your cache will not make your Core more stable (testing cache stability is hell lot of harder to test and find instability, so if you think that your cache is stable than downclock it by 1-2 multi)
3. 90C is max and 80C is kinda my upper limit for CPU temperatures.
4. Lower temps can make your CPU run with higher clock but don't expect miracles, its something like it can run with 0,03v less at most, changing temps from 90 to 70 will help but from 70 to 50 probably not. Don't expect miracles but it can help a tiny little bit.
5. Remember that there is sometimes a clock wall, example: i can run 4,8 with 1,375v but i can't do 4,9 even with 1,5v. THIS IS IMPORTANT, sometimes rising your multi by 1 will force you to run your cpu with something like 0,1v more (i think 1,375 is max, most think 1,3v ,some 1,4v) that will make your voltage kinda high and CPU hot while gaining just a little bit of preformance.

I think it contains a lot of important things from this tread about this CPU.
I hope that it will help.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> first of all XTU/Prime95 are useless for stability testing, only x264 stress test and realbench will tell you something. If you wanna dirt OC than do 1h tests. 5min is like nothing, i can do 10 min with XTU/Intel Stress test/Prime95 on 5GHz but it will crash as i try using x264. My max Clock is 4,9 btw but the voltage is just too high.
> 
> To sum everything about OC and stability G3258
> *1. Use x264 stress test or realbench (it uses x264 too), rest of programs are useless (XTU, prime95, OCCT, Intell stress test etc.)*
> 2. Overclocking your cache will not make your Core more stable (testing cache stability is hell lot of harder to test and find instability, so if you think that your cache is stable than downclock it by 1-2 multi)
> 3. 90C is max and 80C is kinda my upper limit for CPU temperatures.
> 4. Lower temps can make your CPU run with higher clock but don't expect miracles, its something like it can run with 0,03v less at most, changing temps from 90 to 70 will help but from 70 to 50 probably not. Don't expect miracles but it can help a tiny little bit.
> 5. Remember that there is sometimes a clock wall, example: i can run 4,8 with 1,375v but i can't do 4,9 even with 1,5v. THIS IS IMPORTANT, sometimes rising your multi by 1 will force you to run your cpu with something like 0,1v more (i think 1,375 is max, most think 1,3v ,some 1,4v) that will make your voltage kinda high and CPU hot while gaining just a little bit of preformance.
> 
> I think it contains a lot of important things from this tread about this CPU.
> I hope that it will help.


Thanks, will try what you suggested. REP+


----------



## sepiashimmer

Here is Assassin's Creed: Syndicate on my G3258 system.


----------



## kjrayo18

Just ordered this cpu to hook up with my z97m Msi gaming 5 board and a h100i hopefully I can get it to 4.5 this should be fun ????


----------



## Quantum Reality

Am pretty close to pulling the trigger on a 4690K (I can't really justify springing for a 4790K with the way NCIX has been jacking the price up over the last year, partly due to the exchange rate), so my G3258 will go on the market soon.


----------



## Xaltar

My G3258 is still going strong in my ASRock Z97 Extreme3 clocked at 4.2ghz 24/7 and 4.6ghz for benching but it is now my secondary rig. I have an i5 6600k for my main work/gaming rig now and the difference is sadly night and day. Much lower power draw (running the 6600k at stock for the time being) and hugely smoother gameplay. The G3258 was a fun little CPU to tinker with but ultimately I feel it should have cost a little more and had hyperthreading but I guess then it would have to be called an i3 and would miss the point of the "Pentium Anniversary" edition. I still don't regret buying it and it makes for a solid backup PC.


----------



## bucdan

Alright, new owner of a G3258 with a AsRock Z97E-ITX board here, using a Thermalright AXP-200 as the cooler in a Lian Li PC-Q11 mITX case. I just got done doing some quick OCing and I got 4.4Ghz @ 1.35V. Is that roughly the average on what you guys get? I seem to have hit a clock wall where I can't get 4.5 unless I use 1.4V and that's a bit much for me. It seems that I got a chip that was the short end of the stick in terms of required Voltage for 4.4Ghz.


----------



## Quantum Reality

4.4 is not bad at all on air - in fact that's what I got as well, albeit at a lower voltage, but I've found my OC isn't _actually_ totally x264 stable, so there you go.


----------



## Xaltar

I get 4.4ghz at 1.32v, need 1.4v for 4.5ghz and 1.45v to get 4.6ghz stable and nothing past that is stable no matter how much voltage I throw at my CPU. It seems 4.4 is about on the mark for most G3258s at acceptable voltages. I can only get higher on mine because I am using a Thermaltake Frio OCK on it with the fans maxed out and sounding like a jet taking off and even then I spike up to 90c at 4.6 during IBT.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> 4.4 is not bad at all on air - in fact that's what I got as well, albeit at a lower voltage, but I've found my OC isn't _actually_ totally x264 stable, so there you go.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> I get 4.4ghz at 1.32v, need 1.4v for 4.5ghz and 1.45v to get 4.6ghz stable and nothing past that is stable no matter how much voltage I throw at my CPU. It seems 4.4 is about on the mark for most G3258s at acceptable voltages. I can only get higher on mine because I am using a Thermaltake Frio OCK on it with the fans maxed out and sounding like a jet taking off and even then I spike up to 90c at 4.6 during IBT.


In that case, I"ll settle with this speed here. Thanks again.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Welp! I got my i5 4690K today, and will be swapping out CPUs tonight or tomorrow!









So necessarily, I shall now retire from the G3258 club


----------



## Banzaiii67

Long time lurker, first time poster...

I recently build out a G3258 w/ a Gigabyte Z97HD-3 Board and I used the setting below off the Z-87 OC Guide.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide

An Easy 4.4/4.5/4.6GHz Template:
Here are the settings I used; you can use them as a template for your settings:
Profile #1 Basic Profile:
CPU VRIN Override LLC: Set to Extreme (this is to make sure VIN doesn't droop)
CPU VRIN Override Voltage: 1.7-2.0v (reduce if temperatures too high is causing instability, increase if temperatures are fine and you are unstable)
VCore: 1.24-1.34v
Ring Voltage: 1.15 or 1.2v
CPU Multiplier: 44x-46x
BCLK: Auto
Turbo: Auto
C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST: All Disabled (There is a table in Step #1 which describes the behavior or different power saving features and what to enable/disable to get the behavior you want.)
An Easy 4.4/4.5/4.6GHz Template:

*My G3258 4.5GHZ OC is stable with:

LLC : Extreme
VRIN Voltage: 1.93
Vcore: 1.325
Ring Voltage: 1.15
Multiplier: 45x
Uncore: 32*


----------



## Quantum Reality

By the way, as a last final swan song of sorts, I reverted the G3258 to stock in the UEFI in prep for pulling it later today and upped my brand new G. Skill RAM to the XMP settings @ 2133 - memtest86+ 5.01 passed this RAM as OK last night











So looks like a G3258 can indeed handle overclocked memory no problem







(As a double-check, though, I'll run a Prime95 blend to see if anything goes wonky with the memory controller)


----------



## [CyGnus]

I use se mine with 2400/2600MHz ram with no issues at all


----------



## Xaltar

I have my g3258 paired with a 2800 kit running at it's rated frequency without any issues at all.


----------



## warbringerpt

So I may have a chance of trading my g3258 (max oc it manages is 4.2ghz @1.35v) for a i5 2500k. Would that be a good trade? i'm starting to suffer on the stuttering mess that is witcher3 on a dual core, can't afford a 4th gen i5 (can't afford anything really, unemployed + university).
Been looking for a few days on info about the i5 2500k and it looks like it's a better ocer than 3rg or 4th gen intel cpus, still holds its ground vs more recent cpus, meny ppl not upgrading from their sandy bridge cpus due to the difference in performance not being all that much.
This trade wouldn't involve any money, it's just that the i5 owner doesn't really do much with it, other than browsing the web and watching some movies/tv.
My g3258 workd ok so far, but I really was expecting a bigger oc (bad luck there), and the fact that games are really looking for more cores is a sign that soon dual cores will have no place in gaming. It worked 100% when I played WoW everyday, but now that I've moved on and started playing more demanding games, it stutters and that is not a good feeling while playing.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warbringerpt*
> 
> So I may have a chance of trading my g3258 (max oc it manages is 4.2ghz @1.35v) for a i5 2500k. Would that be a good trade? i'm starting to suffer on the stuttering mess that is witcher3 on a dual core, can't afford a 4th gen i5 (can't afford anything really, unemployed + university).
> Been looking for a few days on info about the i5 2500k and it looks like it's a better ocer than 3rg or 4th gen intel cpus, still holds its ground vs more recent cpus, meny ppl not upgrading from their sandy bridge cpus due to the difference in performance not being all that much.
> This trade wouldn't involve any money, it's just that the i5 owner doesn't really do much with it, other than browsing the web and watching some movies/tv.
> My g3258 workd ok so far, but I really was expecting a bigger oc (bad luck there), and the fact that games are really looking for more cores is a sign that soon dual cores will have no place in gaming. It worked 100% when I played WoW everyday, but now that I've moved on and started playing more demanding games, it stutters and that is not a good feeling while playing.


Yeah, that would be a decent trade. The likelyhood of a solid overclock is better on the 2500k, and even though single threaded performance will be similar, multi threaded will be noticeably better with the i5. The i5 is getting up there in age, but as long as it has been babied and properly cooled, it should still have a ton of life left in it.


----------



## warbringerpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, that would be a decent trade. The likelyhood of a solid overclock is better on the 2500k, and even though single threaded performance will be similar, multi threaded will be noticeably better with the i5. The i5 is getting up there in age, but as long as it has been babied and properly cooled, it should still have a ton of life left in it.


It was never oced, never gamed, only use was really browsing, torrenting, watching streams.
will talk to the owner about it, even though i'm going backwards in technology I still think it i5 has a lot more to give vs the g3258 in terms of gaming.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Yeah, even with the mobo change you will probably find multithreaded performance to be smoother, which can be an advantage if you're gaming.

Where the G3258 really shines is being OCed and used as a light gaming/all-purpose machine, which is what I used mine for until I had the gift cards and Christmas $$ to go for an i5 myself







(I wanted an i7 but just couldn't really justify to myself the $400 cost, thanks to the Canadian dollar pushing prices up for internationally imported items.)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Yeah, even with the mobo change you will probably find multithreaded performance to be smoother, which can be an advantage if you're gaming.
> 
> Where the G3258 really shines is being OCed and used as a light gaming/all-purpose machine, which is what I used mine for until I had the gift cards and Christmas $$ to go for an i5 myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I wanted an i7 but just couldn't really justify to myself the $400 cost, thanks to the Canadian dollar pushing prices up for internationally imported items.)


Yea, you guys have been getting hosed for the last year, just keeps getting worse too.


----------



## kjrayo18

Sup guys just installed a g3258 on my msi z97m mobo and the max oc i can get is 4.2. Now idk if i can go up higher because my vcore turns red if I go over 1.3 which is what worries me a bit. Any idea why it does that?


----------



## Quantum Reality

4.2 is still pretty respectable. Your motherboard probably has certain limits programmed in to warn you that you're going out of spec sufficiently enough that you should be aware of that. I believe the maximum safe operating voltage is around 1.4 V, so you should be OK at 1.3. However, if you've reached the point at which it takes larger increases of voltage to stabilize a given overclock, you should probably stay at 4.2.


----------



## trihy

Mine is doing 4.1 at 1080mv. Not sure whats wrong. Didnt try further cause Im on stock heatsink.

About ram xmp is a no go on my h87 board.

Not sure if z87 board will work. Looks like z97 will.


----------



## bichael

@trihy - What are you temps like? When stressing on stock cooler (at relatively low volts) I would consider 90oC fine, and it will be lower in everyday use. Would have thought you could push to 1.15 or 1.2V sort of range depending on the chip. That may allow a reasonable clock increase as you should still be on the gentle side of the curve...

@kjrayo18 - You could do some testing and if you can hit say 4.3 at 1.35V with okay temps then you could go with that, always good to know even if you go back to 4.2 anyway. As mentioned 1.4V is often noted as the max safe voltage. The colour in the bios is just a warning, given it's a pentium not an i7 I tend to feel a bit more comfortable pushing it but that's obviously up to you...


----------



## kjrayo18

Hmmm sounds fair, it's enough for csgo till I get my i5 anyways lol should I put my ram at 1600 or 1333? It put it at 1600 automatically but I read it's better to leave it at 1333 or maybe I read wrong lol


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjrayo18*
> 
> Hmmm sounds fair, it's enough for csgo till I get my i5 anyways lol should I put my ram at 1600 or 1333? It put it at 1600 automatically but I read it's better to leave it at 1333 or maybe I read wrong lol


It depends. Can you lower the timings at 1333 to compensate for the speed loss compared to 1600? if not, then go 1600. A G3258 can easily handle it. I ran Kingston DDR3-1600 CL9 for about a year with my G3258 OCed to 4.4 GHz.


----------



## kjrayo18

So after playing for about an hour, I can honestly say im moving over to the i5 asap lol. The fps fluctuating is a bit to much for me. In csgo my fps goes from 180 to about 90 creating bad screen tearing.

Its a nice chip but not for me lol


----------



## bichael

Till you get your i5 I would suggest using vsync or a frame cap, can help quite a bit with the pentium. With my R9 390 I can get pretty smooth 60fps (or 50fps) in most games, though that is at 4.7/4.8GHz


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjrayo18*
> 
> So after playing for about an hour, I can honestly say im moving over to the i5 asap lol. The fps fluctuating is a bit to much for me. In csgo my fps goes from 180 to about 90 creating bad screen tearing.
> 
> Its a nice chip but not for me lol


I agree with you here. Even on some older games, I get some noticeable stutters that happen often, It even stutters a bit in MMOs when I turn 180 degrees or even 90 degrees. Kinda wish I went with an Athlon 860K build instead, even if the single core performance isn't there, but no stutters would be better. I'm also looking to save up for a 4690k/4790k.

4.4Ghz @1.36V
GSkill 16GB 2400
R9 380 4GB


----------



## aisle9

Hey guys, first post here! I've got a G3258 installed in my light gaming rig, my first build, overclocked to 4.4GHz with the following settings:

Uncore: 3.9GHz
vCore: 1.344v
VCCIN: 1.95v
System Agent, Analog I/O and Digital I/O: 1.15v

The system is perfectly stable at those settings, able to run RealBench's stress test for 8 hours without problem (haven't pushed it beyond that), handle 5 RealBench benchmarks back to back, handle Cinebench stress tests with ease (albeit slowly, like any Pentium) and, most importantly, hold up to all the gaming I've thrown at it and do so beautifully.

I think I've hit my max OC at 4.4, though. Even when I take the vCore up to 1.38, VCCIN up to 2.0 and the uncore down to 3.3GHz, I still can't make it past the h264 encoding part of a RealBench benchmark. My temps are still fine. Even with a low-end SilenX 92mm air cooler, the CPU temp maxed out around 72C under load, and was typically more like 64-68C. I certainly have some more headroom if I want it, but I'm not ok with the idea of pumping 1.4v through the chip as a daily driver setup. (Edit to this paragraph: the voltage wall is at 4.5GHz, not 4.4. I'm rock solid stable at 4.4.)

On the whole, I couldn't be happier with the build. It was pricey, yeah, but I'm set to plug in an i7 (and a new cooler) when the Pentium has seen its last days without having to gut the PC to do so. I'm a little let down that I won't see the crazy 4.7-4.8GHz results that some are getting, but such is life in the silicon lottery. You win some, you lose some and, in my case, sometimes you just get a very average chip.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aisle9*
> 
> Hey guys, first post here! I've got a G3258 installed in my light gaming rig, my first build, overclocked to 4.4GHz with the following settings:
> 
> Uncore: 3.9GHz
> vCore: 1.344v
> VCCIN: 1.95v
> System Agent, Analog I/O and Digital I/O: 1.15v
> 
> The system is perfectly stable at those settings, able to run RealBench's stress test for 8 hours without problem (haven't pushed it beyond that), handle 5 RealBench benchmarks back to back, handle Cinebench stress tests with ease (albeit slowly, like any Pentium) and, most importantly, hold up to all the gaming I've thrown at it and do so beautifully.
> 
> I think I've hit my max OC at 4.4, though. Even when I take the vCore up to 1.38, VCCIN up to 2.0 and the uncore down to 3.3GHz, I still can't make it past the h264 encoding part of a RealBench benchmark. My temps are still fine. Even with a low-end SilenX 92mm air cooler, the CPU temp maxed out around 72C under load, and was typically more like 64-68C. I certainly have some more headroom if I want it, but I'm not ok with the idea of pumping 1.4v through the chip as a daily driver setup.
> 
> On the whole, I couldn't be happier with the build. It was pricey, yeah, but I'm set to plug in an i7 (and a new cooler) when the Pentium has seen its last days without having to gut the PC to do so. I'm a little let down that I won't see the crazy 4.7-4.8GHz results that some are getting, but such is life in the silicon lottery. You win some, you lose some and, in my case, sometimes you just get a very average chip.












I pretty much hit 4.4 myself and called it a day; like you I had problems with extended x264 encodes, but game playing all day long, no problemo. I think you've got a pretty decent CPU!

Also, yeah, my build components weren't exactly cheap, but I was doing as you did, aiming to put in an i5 or i7 down the road. As it is I have an i5 4690K and it chugs along nicely - definitely holds things up a bit more than the G3258 does (the dual's main weakness is video encoding and some other CPU-intensive stuff that benefits from multithreading), but the G3258 is an excellent placeholder CPU especially given a ~1 GHz OC.


----------



## sepiashimmer

I got a new G3258 and with it I'm able to get 4.4GHz OC at 1.250Vcore, with CPU input voltage at 1.9.

I haven't touched the cache ratio settings yet, I'm thinking of doing that after I found the maximum OC. My motherboard's default Vcore for 4.4GHz preset was in 1.400 range, I thought it was too much so last evening I reduced it to 1.272 and I played Assassin's Creed: Syndicate, it didn't crash, this afternoon, I thought I might improve on it, so I started trying from 1.190Vcore, with 1.230, it was able to boot into Windows but crashed when stress testing in XTU, so I increased it to 1.240, it crashed at Windows loading screen, now I'm running it at 1.250 and it's stable, it's 22 less than what I tried in the evening. I'll be trying to increase it to 4.5GHz and see.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Going near cache is making it unstable? What's maximum volt I can use for cache?


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Zone of the Enders footage is up!
> I think with a bit of tweaking it could be possible to get it to run smoother, this is one of the most demanding PS2 Games to emulate.
> When up-close in a battle it slows down a bit, that's really only the main performance drop.


League of legends is gonna be out soon? :$ would lov to see how it runs with this CPU


----------



## maxpowers1122

No doubt the G3258 is a great chip. I have taken my own beyond 5ghz, but for daily use I keep it at 4.7 and with my Nvidia 980 GTX hav been able to play just about any game game out there. There are a few issues with GTA 5 (at least a while back, havent played it in months) but mostly I have had no issues playing at or near 4k settings. I never intended to keep using this chip as long as I have. I originally intended to replace it with Broadwell when it came out. Then I saw that Broadwell was not much of an improvement and the cost was way up so I decided to hang on a bit. Now Skylake is out and it seems to be doing well. I have decided to do a little upgrade. Now, since I am going from Haswell to Skylake and have a make several changes, I have decided to do a little face off between the G3258 and the G4400. The 4400 is the SKylake entry level chip. And, with some boards and the correct bios it can be overclocked. Here are my current scores for 3dMark Firestrike Extreme and Ultra. I am actually impressed that it says I have surpassed the minimum requirements for the Occulus Rift.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10344938?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10345035?

If you are interested, stay tuned for future benchmarks for the G4400 with the 980 GTX. I know its not 100% fair, but it will at least give an indication to some who are just now going for a budget build (not counting the 980, not really budget friendly) as to whether its worth doing or not.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Those two are G3258 results, one is at stock I think, right?

Will you be posting G4400s?

How much Vcore are you using for 4.7 and 5.0?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Those two are G3258 results, one is at stock I think, right?
> 
> Will you be posting G4400s?
> 
> How much Vcore are you using for 4.7 and 5.0?


I used 1.54v to get my chip to 5. My 24/7 clock was 4.6 @ ~1.24v, and I could do 4.7 @ ~1.32, iirc. Then again, I'm pretty sure my chip is on the higher side of "pretty darn good," so ymmv. Also, you were posting about cache earlier. I wouldn't touch it at all, seeing as the only thing it really seems to do is lower your stability. I don't think it increases the performance at all.

As for your first question, he answered it at the end of his post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxpowers1122*
> 
> If you are interested, stay tuned for future benchmarks for the G4400 with the 980 GTX. I know its not 100% fair, but it will at least give an indication to some who are just now going for a budget build (not counting the 980, not really budget friendly) as to whether its worth doing or not.


----------



## maxpowers1122

The difference in the two benchmarks is one is Firestrike Extreme, the other is Firestrike Ultra. Both are at 4.7. Didnt bother with a stock run because I mainly interested in the overclocked. Guess I should have though just to have it.

I cant remember, but i think at 4.7 I was stable at 1.243 volts. On my 5ghz runs I put in a lot of power 1.674. Probably could have done it with less but I never tried, just wanted to see if I could get there. Here is an older benchmark at 5.0. The difference in the two benchmarks is one is Extreme, the other is on Ultra.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4460406

I am halfway done setting up with the new board/processor and I accidentally accepted the windows 10 upgrade. Now I am not sure if I want to reformat and start over again...

Did manage to do stock runs on the G4400. Its actually not far off from the G3258 overclocked to 4.7 and on Ultra it beat it by a few points.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10346768? Extreme

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10346804? Ultra


----------



## sepiashimmer

That's impressive for stock, too bad I can't get it, I have to buy a new mb, etc. Can you run Assassin's Creed: Syndicate?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Going near cache is making it unstable? What's maximum volt I can use for cache?


Max voltage for cache without damage is 1.2V ~ 1.25V.
Only apply more when delidded in combination with watercooling.

Most chips will reach 4Ghz @ Cache around 1.2V.


----------



## KHJohn

http://www.purepc.pl/procesory/podkrecanie_skylake_core_i5_6500_i5_6400_i3_6100_i_pentium_g4400

Is G4400 worth upgrading from G3258? HELL NO.
G3258 biggest advantage, this chip can be installed and overclocked with cheap H81 mainboards and cheap 1600MHz DDR3 memory.
G4400 needs Z170 (for now), and if you want good scores in benchmarks and higher fps in games, also fast DDR4 sticks.

G3258 with Z97 and 2400MHz CL9 is still better in category price vs fps, than G4400 + Z170 + 3000MHz CL15.
Cheap overclocking with H110 or B150? we must be patience and wait for it.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KHJohn*
> 
> Is G4400 worth upgrading from G3258? HELL NO.


I would agree that going from a G3258 to a G4400 would be a shoddy upgrade, although moving from something like an i5 750 to a G4400 would be an excellent stepping stone if you needed a cheaper upgrade than investing in a 6600k/6700k right off the bat. The overall platform cost is higher, yes, but at the moment, DDR4 is no more expensive than DDR3 was 4-5 months ago, and you're investing in new tech that you just _can't_ get on an older/cheaper board.

Edit: Also, I think you're overestimating the importance of ram speed. Just sayin.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Here is a video in which it just froze in Witcher 3 but it wasn't overclocked:


----------



## maxpowers1122

I was not trying to show is it worth upgrading from G3258. I am trying to show if you are building a new pc if you should go with G3258 or G4400. For me choice is clear. At stock speeds the G4400 runs circles around my G3258 overclocked to 4.7 ghz. The added price is only $10 for the processor, and maybe another $30-40 for memory and a Z170 board. Considering you get more performance and more future proofing not a bad deal.


----------



## Xaltar

The prospect of upgrading to skylake vs getting a G3258 based system is even more reasonable when you add DDR3 based Z170/H170/B150/H110 boards to the equation. I recently reviewed a Combo board over on the ASRock forums which can utilize DDR3 or DDR4 RAM. While it isn't ideal for anyone wanting to overclock in any way it does make sense as an affordable upgrade and I know ASRock are not the only ones that have boards with support for DDR3 or DDR3 _and_ DDR4 (though not simultaneously obviously). There have also been a few non-Z boards announced recently that will support BCLK overclocking. While I do love my little G3258 to tinker with, it's value has deflated significantly since I got it. My i5 6600k even at stock speeds makes it look like a crippled tortoise.

The best value out there to my mind at the moment for a budget builder would be an i3 6100, even at stock they are solid performers, add a cheap non-Z, BCLK capable board to the mix and you are ready to roll. I guess we will have to wait and see what these new, as yet unreleased, non-Z overclocking boards will be capable of but if they net you even 4ghz+ on an i3 or G4XXX it will likely put the G3258 out to pasture as a choice for a new system.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxpowers1122*
> 
> I was not trying to show is it worth upgrading from G3258. I am trying to show if you are building a new pc if you should go with G3258 or G4400. For me choice is clear. *At stock speeds the G4400 runs circles around my G3258 overclocked to 4.7 ghz*. The added price is only $10 for the processor, and maybe another $30-40 for memory and a Z170 board. Considering you get more performance and more future proofing not a bad deal.


Really now? A bit surprising as Skylake isn't THAT much better than Haswell clock for clock.

Either way, I see myself jumping to a 4790K in the coming month. The G3258 has been awesome for a low price of $40 when I got it, no doubt.

I still think that DDR4 isn't at it's mature point yet, maybe another generation of CPUs from AMD and Intel will reflect the growth of the speed of DDR4 where it leaps further from DDR3 that today's current DDR4 speeds. Today's market, I still see Haswell being the better value for your dollar currently.


----------



## baii

Any one with asus non-z board running oc enabled?
I have a h97i-plus and it refuse to vdrop when OC'ing my g3258~, I know, i know electricity is cheap(dont beat me on that







), but idle temp is a few degree higher etc etc.
It does downclock nicely.


----------



## Xaltar

The only scenario in which DDR4 is going to net you some decent performance gains is with faster modules. Anything under DDR4 2800 isn't going to perform noticeably quicker than high end DDR3. In testing my ASRock H170 Combo I was able to put DDR3 and DDR4 head to head in the same system and I saw virtually no reason to use DDR4 with the system from a performance standpoint. It may shave a few nanoseconds off a few particular tasks but nothing you would notice unless you are batch processing massive workloads. The H170 based board was only able to deliver DDR3 1866 and DDR4 2133 speeds due to chipset limitations, however despite the architectural gap and ~267mhz higher clocks on the DDR4 the performance gap was scarcely noticeable.

Where DDR4 has an advantage is the possibility of higher capacities as well as lower power consumption. Not a huge concern for most now but once software starts demanding RAM capacities over 16gb it will prove essential. While reasonably high capacity DDR3 modules are available they are often expensive and frequently not compatible with older motherboards, including older Haswell based boards. We often see people with compatibility issues with large capacity DDR3 kits and it typically requires a custom BIOS to get them running, if it is possible at all.

DDR4 isn't mature yet and until it is we won't be seeing much in the way of benefit from it unless we are prepared to spend big on "cutting edge" kits, be they ludicrously fast or insanely large capacity. If you are torn between sticking with an older system or moving on to Skylake and DDR4 is a restrictive factor for you then looking at one of the many DDR3 based Skylake boards out there is a very viable option for the now. My DDR3 2800 kit still shines bright and would fit well in a DDR3, Z170 board. There are some very affordable Z170 boards out there now, some costing less than higher specced B150 boards.


----------



## inedenimadam

DDR4 is at the tipping point in its battle over DDR3 price/performance. It is mature enough now that launch kits seem like snail bits, and is considerably cheaper than it was. Don't be afraid of DDR4.


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> DDR4 is at the tipping point in its battle over DDR3 price/performance. It is mature enough now that launch kits seem like snail bits, and is considerably cheaper than it was. Don't be afraid of DDR4.


That much is true, DDR4 is affordable now and certainly not something to shy away from. My comment was in reference to those looking for an upgrade but are daunted by the need for DDR4 RAM if they make the switch to skylake. Knowing there are boards that will allow you to use your existing DDR3 and save a little make the upgrade a little more appealing, especially to those who have already spent a lot on high performance DDR3.


----------



## bucdan

I don't think DDR4 will be widely accepted until DDR4 3200 becomes the new DDR3 1600 in terms of pricing, as was DDR2 800 and DDR 400 before that. Don't get me wrong, DDR4 3200 can already be had for about $100.


----------



## Torvi

hi guys, me thinks about getting this cpu and pair it up with gtx 970 and then if i feel like doing so i'd upgrade it to i5, is it worth it? will it be able to oc on MSI H97M-E35 Micro-ATX Motherboard and stock cooler?

in fact im trying to get a budget gaming and my limit is 600gbp

whole thing looks like this:

g3528 used history of oc up to 4.7ghz
MSI H97M-E35 Micro-ATX Motherboard new
thermaltake v21 matx case
gtx 970 reference cooler palit (used, got cheap for 165 inc delivery to doors by seller)
8gb 1.3ghz ram
250gb ssd + 250 gb i have on stock but dunno if it works (something ****ed up on windows installation and cant seem to use it on my laptop)
500w psu
iiyama ProLite E2280HS 21.5" LED Monitor with TN Panel
wireless mouse+kb combo + mionix naos 3400 that i still use since old rig that i sold long time ago
some low end Creative HS-450 Gaming Headset

total price including all postage fees will be 578.18 so it's just inches below my final limit whereas the default was to make rig for 500.









if i somehow manage to sell my ps3 with lotsa games (based in uk pm me if interested) then i could probably either get some nice air cooling for it and play with oc a little more or get myself some low end i5 (i know what they are capable of even on 3.4ghz)

Forgot to say, rig used only for gaming, mostly bf4, r6 siege, insurgency and some mmos, survival games (rust, hurtworld, maybe ark if it can run on 2 core)


----------



## bichael

The G3258 is still working great for gaming for me. I very nearly went with a higher end cpu when I put my build together, however I've since upgraded the gpu twice (GTX550 to R9 270x to R9 390) without feeling the need to upgrade the cpu. My chip is now at 4.7GHz and with the stock cooler I could get 4.4GHz so that is around what you might be looking at. That's on an MSI B85i board so the MSI H97M should be fine. You can always upgrade the cooler down the line.

The only thing I would say is that I'm sure I will eventually upgrade to an i5 as you mention. If putting something together now I would be very tempted by a skylake i3 which seems like it can now be overclocked (though I think only a couple of mboard manufacturers at the moment). With an overclocked i3 then you would be pretty much set. Guess it may be a bit more now but if you factor in upgrading to an i5 possibly cheaper overall and you're getting the benefits of a later platform.


----------



## Xaltar

I wouldn't recommend the G3258 for a gaming system. While it seems most games that would only run on quad threaded CPUs originally have been patched to support dual cores there is still a lot of stutter and frame variance on a dual core setup. I would look at getting one of the following setups were I you.

1. Skylake i3 6100
ASRock Z170A X1

or

2. Athlon x4 860k
Higher end FM2+ board

Ideally the i3 as with that board you will be able to OC it pretty nicely and the Z170A X1 is pretty affordable compared to other Z170 boards at the moment. You will need a Z170 in order to overclock, an H170 or lower will not allow it. Both of the setups above should handle a GTX 970 without any issues.

Additionally the H97M-E35 may not support overclocking with windows 10 as it is a non-Z board. I have not read up on MSI but I do know ASRock was forced to disable overclocking via a BIOS update in order to allow windows 10 to function on non-Z boards. If overclocking is your goal then avoid non-Z setups as they may cause you headaches. If however you are willing to use hacks and bypass the windows 10 issue or use windows 8.1 or earlier then it may work out. Rather than go for the H97 board in this instance you could save a little more and go with a B85 or H81 based board and save a little more, just be sure it supports non-Z overclocking.

Bare in mind that just because the used G3258 hit 4.7ghz does not mean it will do so on your system, it all depends on motherboard, power and cooling. For all you know the original owner had it running under water at 1.5v+ to achieve that 4.7ghz.


----------



## Torvi

i was thinking about that amd core as well but from test i see that it's single core performance is **** (which is very important in games)


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> i was thinking about that amd core as well but from test i see that it's single core performance is **** (which is very important in games)


That maybe so but Assassin's Creed: Syndicate and The Witcher 3 freeze on plain dual cores.


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> That maybe so but Assassin's Creed: Syndicate and The Witcher 3 freeze on plain dual cores.


i don't intend playing these... but i just realised that if i sell my ps3 and all games to CEX i should have around extra 100gbp and that means i could go for locked i5-4690


----------



## Lantian

or go for a xeon, since you are going locked xeons should be the same price as i5 but with hyperthreading.If you don't plan on overclocking just go for the 1150 xeons instead best bang for buk chips out there


----------



## Xaltar

I second that, something like a Xeon E3 1231v3 would be perfect.


----------



## Torvi

so 4 cores with hyperthreading will give me 8 in total or what? because i dropped idea of having i5, too expensive and not really neccesary


----------



## Xaltar

The minimum I would go for if you are building any kind of intel based gaming rig is an i3 4XXX. Go for the highest clocked one you can find for socket 1150 because you will not be able to overclock it.

i3 4370 - 3.8ghz or i3 4170 3.7ghz but with less cache
just about any H81 motherboard

That combo should be well inside your budget and gives you 4 threads (2 physical + hyperthreading). The Xeon would give you 8 threads, 4 physical + hyperthreading but isn't really necessary if all you want is to feed that 970 well enough not to bottleneck.


----------



## Torvi

what about i3-4170? it seems good enough me thinks


----------



## Xaltar

It will do the trick quite nicely


----------



## Torvi

thanks bruh







still id kinda like that pentium purely to fucc with overclocking and there are reports than g3258 on oc is bettr than i3 in most of cases


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> thanks bruh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still id kinda like that pentium purely to fucc with overclocking and there are reports than g3258 on oc is bettr than i3 in most of cases


I don't know about that, even at 4.4GHz oc, I'm still experiencing freezing fits on Assassin's Creed: Syndicate.


----------



## Torvi

the pc mainly will be used for bf4 and other games, i kinda hate assasins creed so i dont even bother, just afraid that 2 cores wont be able to play far cry pirmal sigh


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> the pc mainly will be used for bf4 and other games, i kinda hate assasins creed so i dont even bother, just afraid that 2 cores wont be able to play far cry pirmal sigh


FC4 didn't even start at first with dual cores, but with dual core injector it did, then with patches it became playable, same might happen with Far Cry Primal too. But overclocking is fun though, if I want to overclock, I either have to get a Z170 motherboard and a Skylake i3 and DDR4 RAM.

Personally I'm not interested in FC: Primal.


----------



## Torvi

maybe later this year ill just get myself a little fuccbox put there that intel or x4 840 put some ghetto cpu cooler etc and small psu just to power up mobo









now i guess ill go i3


----------



## baii

Skylake oc'd i3 is nice, but it is double the cost of a g3258 setup, about 100usd which can push you from a 380 to a 390, or 960 to 970.


----------



## Partol

I just ordered one Pentium G3258 and one MSI H81M-P33 to replace the core i3 530 in my signature. Core i3 530 plays most of my games adequately but lately, it's struggling (less than 20fps) in some mmo's such as Neverwinter. Neverwinter changed in the past year from small groups (dungeons) to large groups (heroic encounters and killing dragons) which causes my core i3 to severely bottleneck.

Yesterday, I disabled hyperthreading and played neverwinter and was surprised to see my fps was almost the same. cpu usage usually at 70-90% on both cores and rarely more than 90%. It seems a G3258 will be an excellent cpu for my mmo needs and for playing older single player games. Honestly, I rarely play new games. Latetly, been replaying Fallout 3 and then maybe will try fallout 4. I'm excited to try Fallout 3 on a Pentium G3258 ,especially since I play that in 3D Vision and need high frame rate.

Will re-use all the parts in my signature including the 4GB DDR3 ram which runs pretty much every game I want to play. I was able to play Warhammer: Vermintide on 4GB ram even though minimum requirements state 6GB ram. Will be re-installing windows 7 since I use an old 3D driver which might not install/run on newer windows OS.

I also considered a Skylake Pentium + Z170 board, but I would have to buy DD4 ram and total cost is much higher than G3258 + H81M board and re-use old DDR3 ram.

I should have ordered a G3258 back in 2014/2015, but I was worried when people said intel may disable overclocking on non-Z boards, so I waited. After waiting more than one year, I will finally retire my old beloved core i3 530.

Long term, I am considering buying AMD zen cpu/motherboard and DD4 ram after it is released, however, that appears to be a one year wait, and I expect launch price to be high. Realistically, planning to use the G3258 for the next 2 years (until zen prices decline). By chance, if zen underperforms compared to Haswell/Skylake, then I might continue using G3258 for additional years. I would like a large multi-core cpu for gaming, but can't afford Intel prices, and not willing to sacrifice single thread performance if future AMD cpu's are weak in single threads.

G3258 and MSI H81M-P33 will be delivered on Wednesday. Let me know if you think I should change/cancel the order.


----------



## sepiashimmer

It all comes down to what kind of games you'll play, and how demanding a gamer you are. It doesn't work so well in certain games but I'm satisfied with it's performance in most games I've played so far, excluding Assassin's Creed: Syndicate.


----------



## Banzaiii67

FWIW.. With my G3258 @ 4.5GHZ and EVGA GTX 560 TI DS, I have had zero issues playing FIFA 16 at the highest setting locked to 60 fps or Assassin Creed: Black Flag at high settings with Vsync turned off. Look just as good as XOne or PS4.


----------



## strike105x

Hi, I have a G3258 cpu as well, unfortunately mine doesn't like higher speeds, so I got it to 4.2ghz at 1.35v VCORE, using 1.95v VCCIN,, is this safe for daily use? My temps are: 30c idle, 50 under normal load, in the 60's c for heavy loads and up to 72c when stress testing with prime95.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> Will re-use all the parts in my signature including the 4GB DDR3 ram which runs pretty much every game I want to play. I was able to play Warhammer: Vermintide on 4GB ram even though minimum requirements state 6GB ram. Will be re-installing windows 7 since I use an old 3D driver which might not install/run on newer windows OS.


One thing I highly suggest is getting more RAM to give your system a bit of extra oomph. I have several sticks of 4GB DDR3-1333 we could discuss a deal on, if you're so inclined, but the market is such that you could get RAM quite cheaply now at Newegg for new-in-box prices.


----------



## Partol

4x4GB vs 2x4GB vs 1x4GB


----------



## Partol

I just downloaded the Dying Light demo on steam.
On my core i3 530 @4GHz, with hyperthreading disabled, soon after leaving the starting room, the game quickly becomes a slide show, followed by long freezes.
all graphics settings to off or lowest.

After restarting PC with hyperthreading enabled, Dying Light is 100% playable. no slide show. no freeze at all.

Searched youtube. found many Dying Light gameplay videos made on G3258 which means it should be playable on a strong dual-core.
Still, it's shocking how weak a core i3 530 is without hyperthreading.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> 4x4GB vs 2x4GB vs 1x4GB


That is going to change once you get 64 bit game exectuables. Speaking from my experience, upgrading to 8GB from 4GB reduced stuttering and sluggishness in Assassin's Creed: Syndicate but not freezing fits.

My brother has an i3 530 but he doesn't game, so I don't know how well it'll be in latest games, but having a latest processor is definitely better.


----------



## Quantum Reality

I personally went for massive overkill with 32 GB of RAM, partly as I wanted to be able to have a RAMdisk and still have lots of room for applicatons etc.







It's some nice G.Skill DDR3-2133, as well.


----------



## warbringerpt

So, today I said goodbye to my g3258. Bought a i5 4690k. Still doing some tests, but the temps on this i5 are... "cool".
Max temp on the cores was 44ºc after doing 3dmark (huge jump on the scores, on the cpu side ofc).
Will try some oc, but probably not today, will be finaly enjoying some witcher 3 without any stuttering whatsoever.
My g3258 was a bad ocer, 4.2ghz unstable with 1.35v. Will use it for a mediacenter/server whenever I get a new mobo (current one, z97m anniversary, is a budget mobo and will be looking fora better one for my i5).
I have a pic of the info on the die of the pentium, if it's of any use. If it's any worth for someone I will post it.


----------



## Themisseble

How does this CPu run The division and RoTR?


----------



## Sildur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> How does this CPu run The division and RoTR?


Didn't have time to download division on my g3258 build. But my [email protected] was often arround 85-100% load on all cores. So the g3258 probably has a hard time keeping the game at 60fps. My guess would be arround 35-45fps on it. Which is fine for this "console killer" cpu.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sildur*
> 
> Didn't have time to download division on my g3258 build. But my [email protected] was often arround 85-100% load on all cores. So the g3258 probably has a hard time keeping the game at 60fps. My guess would be arround 35-45fps on it. Which is fine for this "console killer" cpu.


I'll be right behind you with the upgrade. Even in some old MMOs that are single core dependent, I get a lot of micro stutters, probably because of Windows wanting to do work in the background. It was a fun CPU while it lasted, which for me is about a month. Aiming for the 4790k.


----------



## warbringerpt

So I'm looking for a better mobo to oc my i5 4690k. Looks like my z97m anniversary, which I know it sucks, sucks a little bit more, since it flat out refuses to boot with a 4ghz oc(+100mhz). @ stock the i5 has 1.14v when being pushed, stock 0.87v - 0.97v .Tried the settings the mobo selects (1.2v), no boot. Tried 1.23v, got it to boot only to get bsod after logging into windows.
Looking for a "cheap" mobo that is oc capable, a z97. No budget mobos. The cheapest z97 (or z97m, I don't care about size, won't have dual gpus).


----------



## Partol

Got my new Pentium G3258 and MSI H81M-P33 (with latest bios v1.9)
After reconnecting the C drive (running windows 7) to the new motherboard, everything seemed to work fine, except could not overclock. Even a small 100MHz overclock was not possible. Bios would allow the overclock, but windows would not run. windows quit immediately after starting.

Did a quick internet search. Read that a fresh windows 7 installation will fix it.
And it did! With fresh windows 7 install, and the latest bios v1.9 , overclocking seems to be working ... at least windows will run.

Currently, installing windows updates. I am very worried that something could be installed which will disable overclocking.

Please tell me .... what must I not install?

Included with the MSI H81M-P33 is a drivers/utilities disk.
From that disk, the only things I installed are:

Intel Chipset drivers 10.1.1.9
Realtek PCIE network drivers 7.92.115.2015
intel USB3.0 Drivers 3.0.5.69

Please tell me what I must not install in order to not disable overclocking.

By the way, there are many complaints now about slow windows updates on fresh windows 7 installation. It will hang and forever be "searching for updates", or the update installation will hang and not finish. I fixed this by manually downloading/installing this update: KB3102810


----------



## Sildur

On win10 it's a microcode update that causes issues with overclocked g3258. Not sure if the same goes for win7. You have to delete the file mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll in C:\Windows\System32. Or at least rename it / add .bak to the end of it.


----------



## Partol

Thanks for the info.

According to this discussion,

http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=441

KB3064209 should be avoided.
I will hide KB3064209 if I see it in the windows update list.
Anything else I should avoid?


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> How does this CPu run The division and RoTR?


Here are few game play videos of G3258 on YouTube:

G3258 @ 4.5GHz





Soviet Installation(G3258 @ 4.5GHz)





This one's apparently recorded on G3258, seems to good to be true.





Soviet Installation(G3258 @ 4.0GHz)





I couldn't find any videos of G3258 in Geothermal Valley.


----------



## Partol

just finished overclocking my DRAM.
Interesting to see how it compares to my old core i3 530 since I still use the same old 2x2GB DDR3 ram.
Is 1.6V safe dram voltage for G3258? Currently at 1.6V on dram.

Edit: After overclocking the ram, my favorite mmo (Neverwinter) plays much smoother now ,especially when moving and rotating the camera.
When an object/entity, which is beyond view range, comes into view, it quickly loads with no stutter, or sometimes just a very tiny stutter.
This is a huge improvements compared to my old first generation core i3 which is notorious for it's slow memory controller.
Pity I did not buy the G3258 sooner. It's excellent for Neverwinter and perhaps other mmo's too.


----------



## delgon

I used 1,73v form the start of this CPU and everything is OK


----------



## emeemisri

Hello guys.

Im on a very very tight budget and i think im getting G3258+R7 260X for my workstation (photo editing using photoshop, ms office) and some weekend gaming @720p/900p med or high (CS GO/GRID 2/BF4). So what you think guys. Every comments are much appreciated

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xaltar

The G3258 is only worth getting if you are going to overclock it. If you plan to do that then you will need a Z97 based motherboard or have to use Win 8.1 if you go with an H81 or B85 with overclocking features. Win 10 and non-Z overclocking boards cause BSODs as soon as an overclock is applied. There may be updates by now that correct this, even then, there is no way to know if and when the issue will arise again.

The G3258 and R7 260x are a good pairing performance wise. Personally though I would try and pick up something like a DDR3 based H110 board and an i3 6100 and the R7 260x. The extra threads will be useful both in gaming and photoshop as well as be a little more future proof. Some games may not work on a dual core dual thread CPU but thus far most of these have received patches that add support. Regardless of the patches however the trend of requiring at least 4 threads seems to be catching on so be prepared for new titles simply failing to load on the system in some instances. This is the reason I suggest the i3 6100. At this time I would not recommend an AMD build with Zen so near to release.

If you are looking for a cheaper AMD alternative however I would suggest an A10 7XXX and a decent FM2+ board. With the APU you could forgo the R7 260x and just use the APU graphics which should be acceptable for light gaming at 720p. If you decide you want the R7 260x then get an FM2+ Athlon x4 as you will not need the iGPU, while the G3258 and i3 6100 will both have better single core performance the Athlon x4 has 4 cores and will run every game out there without issue where the G3258 may be problematic on more heavily threaded games and the i3 costs significantly more.

If you are set on the G3258 I would strongly advise a Z87/Z97 board to pair it with, there are some more affordable models now so it shouldn't hurt your budget too much. If overclocking isn't a factor then just go with a locked G3470 and an H81/B85 based board, at 3.6ghz it should still be up to the task of 720p gaming on that GPU.

Overall I enjoyed using my G3258 but ultimately it proved inadequate for gaming, especially with more demanding, multi threaded modern titles. Some games quite literally become a slideshow, even when overclocked to 4.2ghz and over. Lower resolutions only help a fraction as the issue is the CPU load not the GPU. All that said it is still a pretty decent little dual core but if the only reason you were considering it was because you can overclock it then you will be better off with an i3 6100, it blows the G3258 out of the water even with the later heavily overclocked.


----------



## emeemisri

A very good explanation for a 1st time pc builder like me. Thanks sir

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emeemisri*
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> Im on a very very tight budget and i think im getting G3258+R7 260X for my workstation (photo editing using photoshop, ms office) and some weekend gaming @720p/900p med or high (CS GO/GRID 2/BF4). So what you think guys. Every comments are much appreciated
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Sounds good to me. You'll be able to play most games but as mentioned there will be a few that don't run and probably more in the future. Your call as to how big an issue that is for you. I'm still very happy with myne but have just stayed away from games where it seemed there may be an issue as plenty of other good games I've not had chance to play.

Note the win10 non-z overclock problem I'm almost certain is now fixed. I had renamed the mcupdate file which was the fix to get it working again but when I go look in the folder now there is a new file which windows update must have put there I guess.

Another plus is that it's a pretty easy upgrade down the line to an i5 or something. You will more likely feel a need to upgrade the gpu first though so I would suggest having a look for something like a second hand R9 270 if you can as it might not cost much more but should be a fairly noticeable jump in performance.

For sure going for an i3 now is more future proof but then overclocking the Pentium maybe a bit more fun so your call really, both good options.


----------



## warbringerpt

So I've been testing my new i5, with the same mobo (the z97m aniversary). While at stock and voltage at auto, it maxxed at 1.14v, idling at 0.84v. Temps with occt were 56ºc on the hottest core.
Bumped speed to 4ghz (100 mhz+), same auto voltage. Same 1.14v max, 0.84v idle. Same temps.
Bumped to 4.2ghz, but lowered voltage to 1.123v, override mode. max temp 47ºc. With a cm evo 212 push/pull fans at 100% (do not have control over them, 3 pin only). Fully stable so far in everything I'm throwing at him.
My former cpu, the pentium, to reach 4.2ghz would need 1.350-1.375v, and even then it would not be fully stable, having to downgrade sometimes to 4.1ghz and 1.32v. Max temps there were 70s, but never above 80ºc.
What a world of a difference this is, Witcher 3 stuttered even though I had "60" fps, now it's smooth as hell. With the g3258 I had no issues while gaming + streaming, but the stream would stutter. Not anymore.
And I'm still going slow, but hell, these temps and these voltages are giving me hope that I'll be able to reach 4.5-4-6ghz easily and fully stable.
If nothing bad happens to the cpu, I'm good for the next 4-5-6 years, not needing to do an upgrade (unless technology goes forward in a pace unlike we've seen in the last 5 years).
Hell, I tried crysis 3, some options on very high others on high(for testing), I'm always locked at 60 fps :| I couldn't play it on the g3258.
My advice on someone that is thinking on buying the pentium for gaming, if you can wait a little while and save up for an i5, you will save more in the end and be rewarded with an awesome cpu that will last you a long time (if not abused). Like an i5 2500k, they are still around even though they were released in 2011 and they are still viable cpus.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emeemisri*
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> Im on a very very tight budget and i think im getting G3258+R7 260X for my workstation (photo editing using photoshop, ms office) and some weekend gaming @720p/900p med or high (CS GO/GRID 2/BF4). So what you think guys. Every comments are much appreciated
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


My g3258 4.7ghz r9 270 took some tweaking to get bf4 smooth. The 64mp maps were too much. It had noticeable dips. It could handle 32mp and below fine though.


----------



## pciex2

Hi guys,

so I've just got an used G3258 from one guy and an OEM msi h81m-p33(bulk - white box) from another probably used as well but they were both sold as a 100% functional and here's my problem, the graphics card runs only at PCIE x2 instead of x16, i've tested it and there's a performance hit, every diagnostic tool also shows this. Now i need to figure out if it's the motherboard's or the CPU's issue, did anyone ever heard about damaging or burning the PCIE links on this CPU or any other haswell CPU? I pretty much blame the board but just want to make sure that it cannot be the CPU's fault. There's nothing to change in the bios of the board and I've excluded a software issue. Thanks for response

So far i'm running it at 4.2Ghz with 1.2V stock cooler and it seems stable, 4.3Ghz at 1.2V succesfully completed IntelBurnTestV2 but it's dropped when the iGPU went under load as well, the guy i bought it from claimed that it was stable at 4.5Ghz on his MB's auto-OC, i don't want to push it too much for now if the mobo is indeed faulty.


----------



## inedenimadam

Modern GPUs downclock to a lower lane count to save power when the GPU is idle. Since you don't mention what software you are using to check your PCIE speed, you should open up GPU-Z and start a render test by clicking the little question mark, and see what it says when you hover over the bus interface box. FYI, that board is only a PCIE 2.0 x16. If results are as you stated with only being 2.0 x2, there are a few things to check, but I would like to confirm first through GPU-Z before I tell you that you should tear your computer apart.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Also sometimes you need a BIOS flash to fix any persnickety PCI-E lane issues.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Modern GPUs downclock to a lower lane count to save power when the GPU is idle. Since you don't mention what software you are using to check your PCIE speed, you should open up GPU-Z and start a render test by clicking the little question mark, and see what it says when you hover over the bus interface box. FYI, that board is only a PCIE 2.0 x16. If results are as you stated with only being 2.0 x2, there are a few things to check, but I would like to confirm first through GPU-Z before I tell you that you should tear your computer apart.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Also sometimes you need a BIOS flash to fix any persnickety PCI-E lane issues.


Even when stress testing in GPU-Z it shows that it only runs at 2.0 x2. Is there anything I can try to resolve it?


----------



## pciex2

Yep i have tried GPU-Z pcie test and it's still x2, removing battery from the mobo to reset bios didn't help either. Bios is the latest. I also tried to load UBCD the diagnostic live iso and all the tools showed x2 link speed as well.

Even in the bios' Board explorer when i hover over the pcie slot it shows speed x2 and 2.5GT/s. The GPU is HD 5770 from Gigabyte, it should be compatible no?


----------



## Partol

For reference, here is my MSI H81M-P33 running at pci-e 2.0 x 16 on a fresh windows 7 install.


----------



## Quantum Reality

http://ark.intel.com/products/75016/Intel-DH82H81-PCH

The H81 only supports 2.0 max. There's your problem: cheap chipset. Still, PCI-E 2.0 @ x16 isn't too un-snappy.


----------



## sepiashimmer

PCI-E version supported on H81 is 2.0, but it should be able to run at x16 if required, no?


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> PCI-E version supported on H81 is 2.0, but it should be able to run at x16 if required, no?


Show us a screenshot of your pci-e 2.0 x 2


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> PCI-E version supported on H81 is 2.0, but it should be able to run at x16 if required, no?


yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/75016/Intel-DH82H81-PCH
> 
> The H81 only supports 2.0 max. There's your problem: cheap chipset. Still, PCI-E 2.0 @ x16 isn't too un-snappy.


It is actually within 1% of 3.0 x16 in almost all cases. you really have to look for a title to break that rule.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pciex2*
> 
> Yep i have tried GPU-Z pcie test and it's still x2, removing battery from the mobo to reset bios didn't help either. Bios is the latest. I also tried to load UBCD the diagnostic live iso and all the tools showed x2 link speed as well.
> 
> Even in the bios' Board explorer when i hover over the pcie slot it shows speed x2 and 2.5GT/s. The GPU is HD 5770 from Gigabyte, it should be compatible no?


Clear CMOS

Reinstall the card, ensure that it is installed all the way and the retention clip is doing its jub.

Check the board for any signs of damage, including removing the cpu and checking for bent pins or blown traces.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Strange thing is, latest screenshot shows 2.0 x16 under stress testing.

[EDIT: My mistake, I mixed up Partol and sepiashimmer.]


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> Show us a screenshot of your pci-e 2.0 x 2


Why would I make this up? Seriously, why?

Here is the screen shot anyway.


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Why would I make this up? Seriously, why?
> 
> Here is the screen shot anyway.


If you don't care about making screenshots which clearly show the problem, and if you don't care to show which motherboard you have (in the screenshot), why should we care about helping you?
After you try all the suggested fixes on this page, let us know if they work.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Here is CPU-Z along with GPU-Z



I've also listed my motherboard in my signature. @partol don't help me if you don't want to, I didn't ask you directly.


----------



## inedenimadam

Also check your power profile advanced settings pcie link state management , switch it off.


----------



## Quantum Reality

@sepiashimmer

That is odd; if I didn't know better I'd say you were accidentally using a motherboard's PCI-E slot that is limited to x2.0 for whatever reason (some multi slot boards will sometimes restrict one of the slots to a slower speed).

I would definitely consider either the graphics card or the motherboard to be a possible culprit, and as noted it may be worth actually removing and checking the CPU as well.

But yes, let's rule out any aggressive power saving schemes such as the PCI-E link management mode.


----------



## pciex2

When I put it back on h61 board it works normally at 2.0x16. Anyway i ordered a brand new board and it will arrive tomorrow, i'll check the CPU properly this time when i switch them.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pciex2*
> 
> 
> 
> When I put it back on h61 board it works normally at 2.0x16. Anyway i ordered a brand new board and it will arrive tomorrow, i'll check the CPU properly this time when i switch them.


My money is on the socket pins...or it would be if I was a betting man. Good luck with the new board.


----------



## emeemisri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pciex2*
> 
> 
> 
> When I put it back on h61 board it works normally at 2.0x16. Anyway i ordered a brand new board and it will arrive tomorrow, i'll check the CPU properly this time when i switch them.


Please update again if you has switch to new board


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> @sepiashimmer
> 
> That is odd; if I didn't know better I'd say you were accidentally using a motherboard's PCI-E slot that is limited to x2.0 for whatever reason (some multi slot boards will sometimes restrict one of the slots to a slower speed).
> 
> I would definitely consider either the graphics card or the motherboard to be a possible culprit, and as noted it may be worth actually removing and checking the CPU as well.
> 
> But yes, let's rule out any aggressive power saving schemes such as the PCI-E link management mode.


I've removed the CPU and checked the socket for bent pins, there is nothing wrong with them, all the pins were straight, I've removed and re-installed the GPU and now it's showing it's running at 2.0 x1.


----------



## sepiashimmer

I've wiped the GPU's PCI-E connection and now it seems to be running at 2.0 x16.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Good to hear it was probably a poor slot connection. Hope all is well now


----------



## pciex2

New motherboard fixed it for me. Pins and CPU were alright.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Good to hear it was probably a poor slot connection. Hope all is well now


Yes, thanks.


----------



## PaulUK

Hello i finally got my G3258 it looks like i lost the silicon lottery though as i cannot get it to boot past 4ghz no matter what i do or voltage i use, had to settle on 4ghz with a 1.288 Vcore.

For reference its in an Asus z97 pro gamer cooled by a NH-D15 as i am upgrading it later on this year, temps at 4ghz sits at 30c idle and max out at 60c running intel burn test, is that typical? Im gutted i cannot get it to 5ghz but its a hell of a lot better than my E8400 system it replaced, are there any tips to push it higher or is it maxed out at 4ghz?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulUK*
> 
> Hello i finally got my G3258 it looks like i lost the silicon lottery though as i cannot get it to boot past 4ghz no matter what i do or voltage i use, had to settle on 4ghz with a 1.288 Vcore.
> 
> For reference its in an Asus z97 pro gamer cooled by a NH-D15 as i am upgrading it later on this year, temps at 4ghz sits at 30c idle and max out at 60c running intel burn test, is that typical? Im gutted i cannot get it to 5ghz but its a hell of a lot better than my E8400 system it replaced, are there any tips to push it higher or is it maxed out at 4ghz?


Did you raise input voltage? Set it 1.85v. Also manually set cache to 32 at 1.150v.
If you had cache on auto some motherboards will match the core witch limits the oc.

Ram can also lower your oc. Try settings your ram to 1300mhz 9-9-9-24 1.5v. You can oc cache and ram later after you stabilize a higher Oc.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Sorry, I was absent minded. I didn't read the word "lost" in the first line.


----------



## Banzaiii67

Try these settings.

LLC : Extreme or Highest Setting in your BIOS
VRIN Voltage: 1.93
Vcore: 1.325
Ring Voltage: 1.15
Multiplier: 43x or 44x (start with these, mine is at 45X)
Uncore: 32

LLC Is your load line calibration, My G3258 wasn't rock solid stable until I changed my LLC and VRIN.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Rise of the Tomb Raider: Geothermal Valley on G3258 overclocked to 4.4GHz


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Rise of the Tomb Raider: Geothermal Valley on G3258 overclocked to 4.4GHz


Painful. Drops below 20FPS with only 50% GPU usage, straight up CPU bottleneck. Probably plays a little better when you are not recording at the same time I imagine?


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Painful. Drops below 20FPS with only 50% GPU usage, straight up CPU bottleneck. Probably plays a little better when you are not recording at the same time I imagine?


Yes, G3258 is bottlenecking 750 Ti in this situation, performance is similar in this area even if I'm not recording, just a difference of 2-3 frames.

Other areas in this game are not this bad.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

I've seen quite a few "G3258 and rise of the tombraider" videos and they don't throttle the gpu that much... 85-100% GPU usage with cards stronger than yours...


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> I've seen quite a few "G3258 and rise of the tombraider" videos and they don't throttle the gpu that much... 85-100% GPU usage with cards stronger than yours...


I'm using game ready drivers.

What area are they running around in? And how much OC do they have over G3258? What resolution? I'm playing it at 1440x900, maximum supported by my monitor.

Most on YT play at 1080p, that might explain higher usage.

Some of the videos on YT which claim to be using G3258, are simulated on i7s, with cores and hyper-threading disabled, as they have more cache, their utilization will be higher.


----------



## PaulUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Did you raise input voltage? Set it 1.85v. Also manually set cache to 32 at 1.150v.
> If you had cache on auto some motherboards will match the core witch limits the oc.
> 
> Ram can also lower your oc. Try settings your ram to 1300mhz 9-9-9-24 1.5v. You can oc cache and ram later after you stabilize a higher Oc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banzaiii67*
> 
> Try these settings.
> 
> LLC : Extreme or Highest Setting in your BIOS
> VRIN Voltage: 1.93
> Vcore: 1.325
> Ring Voltage: 1.15
> Multiplier: 43x or 44x (start with these, mine is at 45X)
> Uncore: 32
> 
> LLC Is your load line calibration, My G3258 wasn't rock solid stable until I changed my LLC and VRIN.


Thank you for the reply's will have a play about tomorrow and see if i can get more out of it, fingers crossed


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> I've seen quite a few "G3258 and rise of the tombraider" videos and they don't throttle the gpu that much... 85-100% GPU usage with cards stronger than yours...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using game ready drivers.
> 
> What area are they running around in? And how much OC do they have over G3258? What resolution? I'm playing it at 1440x900, maximum supported by my monitor.
> 
> Most on YT play at 1080p, that might explain higher usage.
> 
> Some of the videos on YT which claim to be using G3258, are simulated on i7s, with cores and hyper-threading disabled, as they have more cache, their utilization will be higher.
Click to expand...

That's a good point; more cache means the CPU can pull more in from memory and execute it in the faster cache-RAM, which would be a big help in repetitive tasks that just need to run in cache all the time.

I'm actually finding my 4690K even at stock (never mind OCed to only 4 GHz) with turbo turned on isn't noticeably worse than my G3258 @ 4.4 GHz and certainly seems to be smoother all around.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> What area are they running around in? And how much OC do they have over G3258? What resolution? I'm playing it at 1440x900, maximum supported by my monitor.


Shadows are heavy on the CPU, that would be the first place I would take a stab at getting some more FPS. Tomb raider is not as hard to tune as some other recent titles (looking at you Dragon Age!) because you dont have to restart the game to see the effect on FPS and usage. Use a tool like PrecisionX to get your CPU and GPU usage on an overlay, and stand in game where your GPU usage and fps is super low...enter the settings menu, and flipping switches and knobs will show immediately in the overlay what effect they will have on usage and FPS, even on the pause menu. Geothermal Valley is also the pits, I had to tune down pretty heavy at that location with a heavily overclocked 5820k and a pair of 980s. I dont even think that the game is horribly optimized...I just think its that beautiful.

Come to think of it, I should try it on my 3258 rig...although not sure the 6670 is going to be up for the task


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> That's a good point; more cache means the CPU can pull more in from memory and execute it in the faster cache-RAM, which would be a big help in repetitive tasks that just need to run in cache all the time.
> 
> I'm actually finding my 4690K even at stock (never mind OCed to only 4 GHz) with turbo turned on isn't noticeably worse than my G3258 @ 4.4 GHz and certainly seems to be smoother all around.


Faster might be because G3258 doesn't have AVX extensions, and smoother because of extra cores. Anyway 4690K is high end version of HW, and G3258 is based on first generation of HW. Then there are also RAM timings which would need to be exactly the same for proper comparison.


----------



## Sildur

I'm able to pickup an i3-4360 for 80$
Should I go for it? Currently running the [email protected] Not sure if it's worth those 80bucks just for gaming.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Where? Microcenter? How much for entry level Haswell i5s?


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sildur*
> 
> I'm able to pickup an i3-4360 for 80$
> Should I go for it? Currently running the [email protected] Not sure if it's worth those 80bucks just for gaming.


For the price, I'd pass on it personally. A difference will be there due to HT, but not significant enough to warrant another new purchase of something slightly better. I'd rather put he $80 to a 4690K.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sildur*
> 
> I'm able to pickup an i3-4360 for 80$
> Should I go for it? Currently running the [email protected] Not sure if it's worth those 80bucks just for gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> For the price, I'd pass on it personally. A difference will be there due to HT, but not significant enough to warrant another new purchase of something slightly better. I'd rather put he $80 to a 4690K.
Click to expand...

I would definitely agree. 4790K if you can swing it, but a 4690K with turbo will be quite comparable to an OCed G3258 and smooth out gameplay for games that depend on multithreading.


----------



## Sildur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Where? Microcenter? How much for entry level Haswell i5s?


Nah it's just a normal store arround here, they offer some nice discounts on show off products, basicly barely used products that were used as show off products for customers in one of their stores.
Got a GTX960 *4GB* for 200$ that way. (4gb versions usually cost arround 260$+ here)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> For the price, I'd pass on it personally. A difference will be there due to HT, but not significant enough to warrant another new purchase of something slightly better. I'd rather put he $80 to a 4690K.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I would definitely agree. 4790K if you can swing it, but a 4690K with turbo will be quite comparable to an OCed G3258 and smooth out gameplay for games that depend on multithreading.


Hm, I see but those cost quite a bit more. Should've also have said I could probably use the g3258 in an unfinished rig laying arround here (currently has no cpu nor ram). That would depend on how much of an upgrade the i3 would be, if at all in terms of gaming. Kinda hard to find benchmarks of that cpu.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sildur*
> 
> Nah it's just a normal store arround here, they offer some nice discounts on show off products, basicly barely used products that were used as show off products for customers in one of their stores.
> Got a GTX960 *4GB* for 200$ that way. (4gb versions usually cost arround 260$+ here)
> 
> Hm, I see but those cost quite a bit more. Should've also have said I could probably use the g3258 in an unfinished rig laying arround here (currently has no cpu nor ram). That would depend on how much of an upgrade the i3 would be, if at all in terms of gaming. Kinda hard to find benchmarks of that cpu.


4790k does cost more, but it's pretty much in another league. The CPU for $80 would've been a decent first CPU purchase if you never bought the G3258 to begin with, especially after achieving a decent overclock. The best comparison for that cpu would be the i3-4170. Same clock, HT, and what not, just 1MB less cache. If you're going to use it with an unfinished build, then I say it would be decent to do, just nothing spectacular.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sildur*
> 
> Nah it's just a normal store arround here, they offer some nice discounts on show off products, basicly barely used products that were used as show off products for customers in one of their stores.
> Got a GTX960 *4GB* for 200$ that way. (4gb versions usually cost arround 260$+ here)


Because of hyper-threading, it might not suffer from any freezing issues which you might have experienced in games with G3258.


----------



## Partol

deleted


----------



## Scoobydoobydoo

Got a riddle for ya all.

85Watt low profile cooler gets g3258 to [email protected] degrees (stable)
250/300+ Watt mugen 1 gets the g3258 to how many Ghz?

I hope 5.2Ghz but probably never gonna happen.


----------



## Scoobydoobydoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sildur*
> 
> I'm able to pickup an i3-4360 for 80$
> Should I go for it? Currently running the [email protected] Not sure if it's worth those 80bucks just for gaming.


You could try to find a xeon 1231 V3 or similar (4core+hyperthreading cpu) because both processors have about the same tdp so no need for a better cpu cooler. The difference between 1231 (more threads) and a 4790k (higher clockspeed if you are lucky) is about 100 euro's, quite alot. I find the 1231 V3 the ideal upgrade for g3258 systems because it does not need a bigger cpu cooler then a g3258, yet the difference is performance is very noticable.


----------



## KHJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydoobydoo*
> 
> Got a riddle for ya all.
> 
> 85Watt low profile cooler gets g3258 to [email protected] degrees (stable)
> 250/300+ Watt mugen 1 gets the g3258 to how many Ghz?
> 
> I hope 5.2Ghz but probably never gonna happen.


4.7Ghz but what voltage?
5,2GHz? without delidding never happens and even after delidding 5,2GHz with air cooling? nooope








You will be lucky to set 100% stable 5GHz.


----------



## Scoobydoobydoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KHJohn*
> 
> 4.7Ghz but what voltage?
> 5,2GHz? without delidding never happens and even after delidding 5,2GHz with air cooling? nooope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will be lucky to set 100% stable 5GHz.


- 1.336V.
- World record is 5.2 Ghz, we need it but 0.3Ghz extra is nice nonetheless!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydoobydoo*
> 
> 85Watt low profile cooler gets g3258 to [email protected] degrees (stable)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydoobydoo*
> 
> 1.336V.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydoobydoo*
> 
> I hope 5.2Ghz


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> Finally stabilized my G3258's overclock (by pointing a fan at the motherboard mosfets).
> Currently playing Fallout 4.
> 
> Sometimes, there is stutter or micro-stutter in fallout 4, especially when both cpu cores are at 100%. I changed two settings in the Nvidia control panel:
> Triple buffering = ON and Adaptive V-sync = On.
> 
> Also, tested (normal) V-sync but noticed the slightly increased lag. Did not notice any increased lag with adaptive v-sync. When triple buffering + adaptive v-sync is on, my cpu usage usually maxes at: 100/98 or 99/99 or 100/99 but usually never reaches 100/100. Or if it reaches 100% usage on both cores, then it's only for a second or two at most. So far, I only tested fallout 4, but triple buffer + adaptive v-sync seems to help to reduce stutter. By the way, I use 120Hz monitor.
> 
> Any other ideas for how to reduce stuttering and micro-stutter with a dual-core cpu in games?
> I think the key is to prevent both cpu cores from going to 100%/100%, but perhaps there are other solutions? Of course, there are frame limiters, but I prefer something which won't have a large negative effect on overall performance.


What frame-rate is Fallout 4 running at for you, and at what settings?


----------



## Sildur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydoobydoo*
> 
> You could try to find a xeon 1231 V3 or similar (4core+hyperthreading cpu) because both processors have about the same tdp so no need for a better cpu cooler. The difference between 1231 (more threads) and a 4790k (higher clockspeed if you are lucky) is about 100 euro's, quite alot. I find the 1231 V3 the ideal upgrade for g3258 systems because it does not need a bigger cpu cooler then a g3258, yet the difference is performance is very noticable.


I actually went for an i5-4460 for arround 110bucks, gets the job done pretty well. Sadly my MB doesn't allow me to alter the bclk clock to get a little bit more power out of it. Did however disable turbo and set the multiplier to x34. So it's running at 3.40ghz all the time.


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> What frame-rate is Fallout 4 running at for you, and at what settings?


I deleted the post which you replied to. During rigorous testing (restart PC before every test), no tests showed any effect on stutter by turning v-sync on/off or by changing to triple buffering.

I also tried battle encoder shirase to reduce max cpu usage. No change in stuttering.
Set v-sync to limit fps to 60. Still, no change in stuttering.
Tested various graphics setttings. There is still stuttering.
Edit: Just tested pci-e 1.0 and stutter seems same as pci-e 2.0 (my motherboard does not support 3.0)
To be honest, if I force the fps to be low, the stuttering is less noticeable, but it does not eliminate stutter.
Setting all graphics to minimum (at 1080p) reduces duration of each stutter a tiny bit, but the stutter still happens.

Here are some videos of my Fallout 4 gameplay which shows fps. fps is affected by ram too.

stutter near Diamond City (double buffered and v-sync off)





Ram Performance in Fallout 4: High vs Low Timings





Not near not a city or large settlement. little or no stutter.





Anyone else experience stutter when entering/walking near Diamond City? Show video please and system specs.
By the way, there is no stutter when inside small areas. Most settlements do not stutter, except the largest settlements stutter a little.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Try capping fps to 30? You are completely maxing out your systems limited resources and even managing to limit a 750 ti at 1080p. What are your settings in the game?

In the RAM timings video are you sure graphics settings are the same? GPU usage is much lower on the left side but all other resources used are the same.


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Try capping fps to 30?.


I tested limiting fps to less than 60. I tested limiting cpu usage. It does not eliminate the stuttering in Fallout 4. It only makes stuttering less notice-able. The stutter is still present.
I believe the solution, if there is one, is to make changes to Fallout 4 settings. Even if I could eliminate stuttering at 30fps, no way I would play a shooter game at 30 fps.

It's been proven that ram performance affects frame rate in some games.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1487162/an-independent-study-does-the-speed-of-ram-directly-affect-fps-during-high-cpu-overhead-scenarios


----------



## Scoobydoobydoo

I got a 960 paired with my g3258 and can not test fps with fallout4 because i do not own it. But i think most people that buy a 750ti do not buy it for fallout 4, therefore i think you are running the wrong benchmark. A better benchmark for mediocre or internal gpu's would be dota2, cs:go, lol, sc2 or civ5, the type of games that require alot less gpu power but are still just as fun to play.

Example: My g3258 begins to throttle civ5 when i make a small map (me and computeropponents) and we get to the point that everyone is fighting eachother. The turns begin to take to long for the game to remain fun. So, my experiences tell me that the g3258 is not a very good cpu for extensive civ5 abuse (this is fact for most cpu's and not only the g3258 but important nevertheless).


----------



## inedenimadam

Patrol,

That stutter looks like cell loading, that is why it is not present while hanging out at a settlement, but is when covering distance. If I had to guess as to the culprit, I would guess that Windows is paging to the hard disk to keep resources (RAM) available, and accessing said page to pull data is considerably slower than pulling it directly from RAM. Again, it is just a guess, but you could try completely turning off page file to see if it prevents using 'synthetic RAM'. Depending how much RAM you have installed, it could either stop the stuttering, or CTD with memory errors....or I could be wrong and it doesn't help at all. Disabling page file is an easy fix to try...

what I really want to suggest is having 8 or more gigs, but that requires $$$ and may not be the issue anyway.


----------



## Xaltar

The G3258 frequently peaks at 100% on both cores playing F.O.4 and when it does there is noticeable, sometimes very noticeable stutter and frame dropping. On the same system with an i5 swapped in the stutter all but disappears with a few exceptions but those I believe are due to poorly optimized areas rather than CPU bottleneck as they occur across all 3 of my systems in the same locations.

For most games my G3258 system paired with a GTX 960 has no problems keeping up but in a lot of newer titles its 2 cores get choked up fairly often. I have upgraded to an 6600k now for my main rig and use the G3258 as a spare and have not regretted the upgrade once. The G3258 is a fun toy but a budget gamer it is not, not since multi core became better adopted by game devs.


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Patrol,
> That stutter looks like cell loading..


I believe you may be correct.
I only have 4GB ram. Fallout 4 will crash when page file is disabled (and also with a tiny page file)
1024 -2048 MB is minumum I need to not crash.
Currently, searching for ways to reduce ram usage in Fallout 4 and in window 7.
I tried a low res texture mod, but there is still the same stutter.
Thanks everyone for helping. Will let you know what I figure out.
Keep in mind, Fallout 4 is an open world, and of course, not everything is loaded into ram at the same time.
If that part of the map is not pre-loaded into ram, then perhaps even if I have more ram or even if I reduce ram usage, I am not sure if stutter can be eliminated (when first entering the area). I have seen more than one youtube video without stutter in that same area, so I still have hope.


----------



## inedenimadam

Have you tried .enb boost?

Also, increasing RAM will prolong the life of your SSD when it is paging like that.


----------



## Partol

I installed Cleanmem (free trial) which runs in the background and clears out old, unneeded data in ram every minute or so.
Got ram usage down to 2000-2500MB in Fallout 4 on windows 7 which surprised me. Cleanmem is quite impressive.
Overall, Fallout 4 runs a little smoother now, but there is stutter in the exact same locations, every time, even if it's only a tiny stutter.
I made numerous changes to the .ini files and tried ENboost. Nothing helped. I also deleted all the large texture files in the fallout4/data directory.
Fallout 4 can be played without any textures! Everything looks purple, but the stutter still remains, in the exact same locations.

My best guess is that the stutter is primarily caused by loading from SSD to ram.
Fallout4 data files are compressed/contained inside large files. Having extra cpu core probably helps to more quickly extract individual files.
But that's just a guess.
As far as I know, all open world Bethesda games have some loading stutter while traveling.
search google/steam discussion to see numberous performance complaints. For now, I will just live with the stutter, and spend less time in large cities.


----------



## Xaltar

As I said in my last post, the stutter comes from poor optimization in certain areas, likely combined with scene loading. Depending on how the engine handles missing textures your experiment would indicate that the issue may stem from poor backface culling/model LOD implementation. From what I remember, high polygon scenes put more load on the CPU which is why tessellation can cause a significant performance hit and increased CPU usage.

All engines handle things a little different but more often than not the following effect CPU usage:

1. Shadow quality
2. Tessellation
3. Ambient Occlusion
4. Ambient Animations (wind, grass etc but typically only on systems where the GPU does not handle Physics)
5. Post Process Effects (fairly often handled by the GPU but can be CPU bound on some titles)

In that order but not always the case depending on the game engine and how it handles the processes. You can fairly easily determine this for yourself by turning every setting off then enabling one at a time to see which effects/settings cause a CPU usage increase. Most game engines have a console command to force a LOD level, it may be worth looking for this for F.O.4 if you are having fun trying to figure out where the stutter is coming from. This is all based on fragmented info I have collected over the years creating mods for various games so it is likely not entirely accurate but the gist remains true.


----------



## triffin

Hey guys!

eye Just wanna ask couple of questions'

eye got g3258 end eat is clock'ed @ 3.9 ghZ using h81m-d

1- [ eye wander if eye could possibly oc eat further than 3.9ghz?.. cauze eye saw somewhere it just breached 4.2ghz.. eye tried eat butt eat's restarting at os loading screen ] {if yeah! then tell me how ^__^ { i'm kinda noob at oc'ing so pls do explain in more de-tailed way}

2- eye wanna app-grade to windows 10 with oc [ is it all-ready fine? if yeah! what ver. of win10?]

Soreeye eye **** do english
No razer please









thank's!!!


----------



## delgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *triffin*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> eye Just wanna ask couple of questions'
> 
> eye got g3258 end eat is clock'ed @ 3.9 ghZ using h81m-d
> 
> 1- [ eye wander if eye could possibly oc eat further than 3.9ghz?.. cauze eye saw somewhere it just breached 4.2ghz.. eye tried eat butt eat's restarting at os loading screen ] {if yeah! then tell me how ^__^ { i'm kinda noob at oc'ing so pls do explain in more de-tailed way}
> 
> 2- eye wanna app-grade to windows 10 with oc [ is it all-ready fine? if yeah! what ver. of win10?]
> 
> Soreeye eye **** do english
> No razer please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank's!!!


*** is this...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> I also deleted all the large texture files in the fallout4/data directory.
> Fallout 4 can be played without any textures!


you deleted the textures.ba2 files?

is everything purple?


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydoobydoo*
> 
> I got a 960 paired with my g3258 and can not test fps with fallout4 because i do not own it. But i think most people that buy a 750ti do not buy it for fallout 4, therefore i think you are running the wrong benchmark. A better benchmark for mediocre or internal gpu's would be dota2, cs:go, lol, sc2 or civ5, the type of games that require alot less gpu power but are still just as fun to play.
> 
> Example: My g3258 begins to throttle civ5 when i make a small map (me and computeropponents) and we get to the point that everyone is fighting eachother. The turns begin to take to long for the game to remain fun. So, my experiences tell me that the g3258 is not a very good cpu for extensive civ5 abuse (this is fact for most cpu's and not only the g3258 but important nevertheless).


Uhh, 750 ti works fine for gaming. Calling it mediocre is pretty funny. I get 50-60 and the game looks great at the settings below. I force Adaptive Vsync in the NVCP and have the core stuck at 1300Mhz. GPU usage is around 70-90.


----------



## Xaltar

The 750Ti is a very competent lower mid range GPU and can quite easily handle most games at decent quality levels, especially sub 1080p. The GTX 750ti is roughly on par with my old HD 5850 performance wise and I still game on my 5850 without any issues at 720p hybrid high settings in most titles.

I have been thinking about picking up a 750/ti to replace my aging 5850 for my backup rig (hooked up to the TV in my bedroom), it uses a lot less power, does not need as much PSU grunt and will perform as well if not a little better in most modern titles. My 5850 is installed in my G3258 rig so the comparison is pretty much dead on


----------



## Horsemama1956

Uhh, not really. In newer titles the 750 Ti can significantly beat a 5870, let alone a 5850. It's around a 570/480 with updated features and high core clock ceiling.


----------



## Partol

in Nvidia control panel,
change *Texture filtering-Quality* from High quality to high performance.
It boosts 750 Ti frame rate 5-10fps and quality loss is barely noticeable on my monitor.

G3258 + 750 Ti is an excellent combo. In my youtube channel, I uploaded lots of 1080p/60fps videos recorded in Nvidia shadowplay on a 750 Ti. Many games run at 60+fps with decent DDR3 ram. But I do see a lot of youtube videos recorded at low frame rate or only 30fps. My guess is many people simply don't know how to optimize their hardware/software/driver.

I also installed CleanMem which does an outstanding job of freeing-up unused allocated/reserved memory every minute or so. Without cleanmem, my ram usage in Fallout 4 was around 3000-3600MB. After installing/running cleanmem, my ram usage in Fallout 4 dropped to 2000-2600MB which is a lifesaver for people with only 4GB ram. You have to try cleanmem to believe it.


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Uhh, not really. In newer titles the 750 Ti can significantly beat a 5870, let alone a 5850. It's around a 570/480 with updated features and high core clock ceiling.


I guess it depends on the title. After looking at some newer game benchmarks I see what you mean, the newer architecture improves performance significantly in titles optimized to utilize it. In older titles the 750 stacks up about even with the 5850 while the 750Ti pulls ahead, more on par with the 5870. Either way my point stands, the 750Ti is a solid performer for what it is


----------



## Horsemama1956

Yup though too bad that new 950 that doesn't need additional power from the PSU is overpriced. Would be a wicked replacement.


----------



## Xaltar

Agreed, sadly even when a new generation is released prices here do not change. It will still cost me as much to purchase a 750/ti now as it did when they were new and ordering from outside the country adds customs and shipping costs to the point where you end up paying much the same without the benefit of being able to easily return a defective unit. The 950 isn't really a true successor to the 750, it is more of a cut down version of the 960 that Nvidia are using to offload GPUs with defective shaders/cache/etc from the 960 production process. In all honesty I think they priced it where they did because the 750/ti are still selling pretty well and they did not want to price the 750/ti out of the market just yet. Hopefully there will be some price cuts when Nvidia/AMD bring their new lineups to market. Once the 750/ti is phased out of production completely we should see the 950 come down in price.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Yup. I'm in Canada so it's similar. 750Ti is still $180 or so plus taxes. 950 is $220+ or so and the 970 is 500 lol.


----------



## sendjo

hi!

need advice on MoBo for g3258;
I have choice between ASUS H81M-R, GIGABYTE GA-H81M-S2V and ASROCK H81M-DGS R2.0..
what would you choose? main thing is that is good for OCing g3258..


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendjo*
> 
> hi!
> 
> need advice on MoBo for g3258;
> I have choice between ASUS H81M-R, GIGABYTE GA-H81M-S2V and ASROCK H81M-DGS R2.0..
> what would you choose? main thing is that is good for OCing g3258..


Honestly all of those boards have really low phase count, I would be wary overclocking on any of them all that much past stock. If you want a good overclocking board, you may want to look at the MSI z97 PC Mate, which often goes on sale in combo with the G3258 for $99.00 together.

Warning :Opinion based on anecdotal evidence from looking at pictures of the 3 boards side by side:

I like the overall layout of the ASRock board.

There are 3 VRMs ICs per choke compared to others, which doesn't mean more phases, just that there not cramming 2 phases on a single IC, which in turn means less heat density for the ASRock...which could then turn into higher overclocks. The 4 pin and SATA ports are also placed in the most intelligent places on the ASRock board.

One other thing to consider: The PCIE express slot on the ASRock board is closer to the CPU, which may prohibit oversized CPU coolers, or backplates on the GPU, but at the same does open up options for several panel connections. It also places the southbridge underneath the GPUs VRM area, meaning the southbridge will get some airflow that it otherwise would not get.

The ASRock would be my pick, followed by the Giga, then the ASUS. Just be sure to check your GPU and CPU cooler. Again: Oversized CPU coolers or GPUs with backplates may cause issues. If you go with Giga or ASUS, make sure you plug in all of your panel sensors and buttons before your GPU, and double check your PSUs 4 pin length.


----------



## Scoobydoobydoo

You will get alot better mobo for 15 coins more.


----------



## k0k0

Hi all, is the GA-H97M-HD3 a good choice in order to oc the G3258? I need 6xSATA3 in a matx board and this motherboard is perfect for this.


----------



## Scoobydoobydoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0k0*
> 
> Hi all, is the GA-H97M-HD3 a good choice in order to oc the G3258? I need 6xSATA3 in a matx board and this motherboard is perfect for this.


I searched for, 1150 socket, m-atx, 4 mem-slots, 32gb mem or more, eufi, dual, 6x sata, hdmi, below 100 euro's which gave the three options below:

98 euro's --> Gigabyte GA-Z97M-D3H ( 4 memslots, 32GB, Realtek ALC892, 2x pci, AMD Crossfire )
93 euro's --> Gigabyte GA-Z97M-DS3H ( 4 memslots, 32GB, Realtek ALC887, 1x pci, - )
78 euro's --> Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H ( 4 memslots, 32GB, Realtek ALC892, 2x pci, AMD Crossfire )

_74 euro's -->Gigabyte GA-H97M-HD3 ( 2 memslots, 16GB, Realtek ALC887, 1x pci, - )_

I think the D3H could be the most optimal pick if it has the biosversion (i have read on tomshardware it is the F3 version or higher) that can overclock, ask the seller about that. It grants the option for expanding your memory to 32gb and the crossfire possibility is always nice if you ever come across 2 cheap amd gpu's, the price is only 4 euro's higher then your model. Imho the difference between alc 892 and 887 chips is minimal so do not focus on that. I favor 4 memslots and minimal 32GB always, because if you ever need to use programs that make use of a swap-file or drive, that extra 16GB really makes a difference in performance i have noticed.

Good luck.


----------



## menj

I have a G3258 which I am planning a build for. I have two questions:

A) Will an ASRock Z97M OC Formula be the best choice for overclocking?
B) What would be the best GC to pair with my proc?

Do share your suggestions, thank you!


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menj*
> 
> I have a G3258 which I am planning a build for. I have two questions:
> 
> A) Will an ASRock Z97M OC Formula be the best choice for overclocking?
> B) What would be the best GC to pair with my proc?
> 
> Do share your suggestions, thank you!


Best? No, probably not. Certainly adequate for whatever you're likely to pull out of the chip, though. As for GPUs, I would probably recommend something mid-range, about in line with a 960 or 670/760. While it's certainly capable of utilizing a stronger GPU in certain games, I don't think the extra cost is worth it for general use. If you've already got something more powerful than a mid-range card (like a 770 or 680), just pair it with that and don't worry about buying a new GPU.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menj*
> 
> !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a G3258 which I am planning a build for. I have two questions:
> 
> A) Will an ASRock Z97M OC Formula be the best choice for overclocking?
> B) What would be the best GC to pair with my proc?
> 
> Do share your suggestions, thank you!


Motherboard should be fine. Getting a good overclock is more down to luck of the chip draw than the motherboard (I'm running 4.8GHz on a B85i - I got lucky!)

For GPU I went from a 270x to a 390 and the Pentium can definitely use the extra power (though for the price the 270x gave excellent performance). I would suggest you give serious consideration to waiting for the new RX480 which I think is released end of June, in theory it will be around 980 performance for $200. Or see if that pushes prices of the R9 380 down. Prices of second hand cards such as the 970 are also likely to drop so could be an option.

Enjoy!


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menj*
> 
> I have a G3258 which I am planning a build for. I have two questions:
> 
> A) Will an ASRock Z97M OC Formula be the best choice for overclocking?
> B) What would be the best GC to pair with my proc?
> 
> Do share your suggestions, thank you!


The Z97 OC Formula would be huge overkill if you are just planning a basic light gaming rig. If you plan to overclock your G3258 to hell and back and throw some liquid cooling at it then the OC Formula will do nicely, it is designed from the ground up for overclocking. The problem is, while the OC Formula may allow you to eek a little more out of your CPU over another less overclocking oriented board it isn't going to guarantee a high overclock, if your CPU tops out at say 4.3 on a lesser board you may get 4.4 out of the OCF (for example). So ultimately the question is, is the extra (maybe) 100mhz worth the sizable price hike from something like the Z97 Extreme3 (which is what I have my G3258 paired with) or even cheaper, the Z97 Anniversary. I have some experience with both the Z97 Extreme3 and the Z97 Anniversary and the difference was about 100mhz in favor of the Extreme3 likely due to it's better power design.

Now if you are just looking for a board that will allow you to overclock you could go way cheaper and get an H81 or B85 chipset board, just be sure it supports non-Z overclocking. You will likely not be able to eek every last mhz out of the G3258 on a budget board but most are able to get >4.0ghz with some lucky individuals even getting as high as 4.8ghz if they lucked out on the silicon lottery. Sadly my CPU turned out to be mediocre at best, topping out at 4.6ghz with a 1.45v Vcore (too high for my liking) so I settled at 4.3ghz with a 1.28v vcore.

As for GPU, you are wasting your time with anything more powerful than an R9 280/380 or GTX 960, the G3258 overclocked to even >4.5ghz just can't cope with anything faster, sure you will see some nice high framerates but you will be stuttering hard on current AAA titles. If the G3258 is an interim CPU that you plan to replace at some future date then by all means go big on the GPU. I agree with Bicheal about waiting on the RX480, it will probably be the best price/performance money can buy when it hits.

By the tone of your post I am guessing you want to overclock the [email protected] out of the system and have some fun with it so if that is the case the OC Formula will give you more control and better regulated power delivery to really push your CPU. The OC formula also has some neat features that will allow you to get CPUz validations even at frequencies that generally would not allow windows to successfully load (low frequency button). If you are building a toy to play with then you made a good choice.


----------



## RKDxpress

Be sure to get a Z board. I have the H81 and the newest bios do not support overclocking. (Something about an intell lawsuit) I use an older bios and a gtx950.


----------



## Amilitos

This isn't true. I bought MSI H81m-p33 last week with the Latest Bios and i manage to overclock till 4,2 GHz atm.


----------



## Partol

I can confirm that MSI H81m-p33 with bios v1.9 is overclockable. But beware of windows updates which disable overclocking.

v1.9 bios is still available to download directly from MSI
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/H81M-P33.html#down-bios

My G3258 max OC on H81m-p33 is 4.4GHz @ 1.38-1.39 Vcore
The main thing I don't like about H81m boards is only two ram slots which are very close together and only one phase vrm for the ram.

I got my G3258 a few months ago, and its good for many older games,but there are some games which run horrible on a G3258.
Also, if any major windows process starts running in the background while you are gaming, your game becomes choppy and fps goes down.

Planetside 2 runs terrible on a G3258 since a year ago, when the game was made more multi-threaded.
I had to do a "hack" (by killing some threads) to make Planetside 2 run smooth, but the "hack" causes the animations to stop working. Here's planetside 2 on a G3258 without animations.





Skyrim runs smooth-as-butter on an overclocked G3258.
The G3258 is a "hit-and-miss" cpu. Some games run flawless. Other games run poorly. And some games are unplayable, except maybe with hacks.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> I can confirm that MSI H81m-p33 with bios v1.9 is overclockable.
> But beware of windows updates which disable overclocking.


G3258 OC'd to 4.6GHz on a H81 over here as well.
Specifically the Asus H81I-Plus (BIOS Ver. 2105)

http://valid.x86.fr/0evjqh


----------



## sneekydingo

Does anyone know how to OC a G3258 on a ASUS Q87M-E? I contacted ASUS support and they say it can OC the G3258 but I can't up the CPU ratio above 32x, even reflashing/rolling back the BIOS.


----------



## lcplDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sneekydingo*
> 
> Does anyone know how to OC a G3258 on a ASUS Q87M-E? I contacted ASUS support and they say it can OC the G3258 but I can't up the CPU ratio above 32x, even reflashing/rolling back the BIOS.


Tr y setting the CPU to "Per Core" and punch both cores in manually.


----------



## sneekydingo

It seems locked to 32x, I have it on per core and XMP profile enabled, etc. on HWInfo64 as well, it says Ratio Overclocking is not supported. Does this mean my CPU is locked or my mobo is the issue?


----------



## Sildur

Hard to find anything about it, does anyone know if the g3258 can be oced on an ASUS H81M-A board?


----------



## lcplDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sneekydingo*
> 
> It seems locked to 32x, I have it on per core and XMP profile enabled, etc. on HWInfo64 as well, it says Ratio Overclocking is not supported. Does this mean my CPU is locked or my mobo is the issue?


The CPU is unlocked, so it's your mobo doing it. I'd search for your mobo model and "overclock bios" or search this thread for other users on the same mobo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sildur*
> 
> Hard to find anything about it, does anyone know if the g3258 can be oced on an ASUS H81M-A board?


http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2535601/overclocking-g3258-asus-h81m.html and http://www.overclock.net/t/1515631/help-with-overclocking-a-g3258-with-an-asus-h81m-c
though, the latter is with the "C" variant, it's still h81, so you should be good to go if you get the right bios.


----------



## Jeffredo

Necro time! Found a G3258 used on Craigslist for cheap. I had an Asus Z97-E that I wasn't using and popped it in there. It turned out to be a good sample - 4.7 Ghz @ 1.3v on air (Thermalright True Spirit 140). I had a bunch of hardware sitting around used and built a nice little rig to play WoW Legion with. Its running the game at almost max settings - just view distance and environmental detail turned down a couple notches. I also have Skyrim Special Edition on the PC and its smooth as butter as well on Ultra. May be an oldie, but it was still a fun little OC adventure. I have a backlog of games from 2010 to 2014 I'm going to load on it as well as LotRO. It may be only two cores and two threads, but it still has it uses.

G3258 @ 4.7 Ghz 1.3v
Asus Z97-E
16GB Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1600 RAM
Galax GTX 1060 6GB EXOC White Edition
OCZ Vertex 460A 480GB
EVGA 450W bronze


----------



## Paopawdecarabao

Can this g3258 run PUBG with 270x?


----------



## Jeffredo

Guys, I've bumped this G3258 up to 4.8 Ghz with 1.35v. Its on air, but stays at 70C during stress testing and in the low 50s while gaming. Its used maybe four hours a day. Am I good long term with that voltage and temps?


----------



## tp4tissue

seems i got pretty lucky with all my g3258 purchases, 4.6 4.7 4.7 4.8


----------



## Sildur

So apparently you can't overclock the g3258 on an Asus H81M-*K*. Even tried bios modding it, managed to unlock the ratio multiplier, but the cpu speed was still stuck on 3200mhz.

With nothing to lose, I crossflashed the H81M-*C* bios on it. I was fairly sure it would brick, but everything seems to be working so far.


Time to fine tune it then I guess.

EDIT: In case new users stumble upon this. I used UEFITool to unpack the C bios (3501) and force flashed the rom using a special version of AfuWin64 and the following command in cmd.(yes I flashed it while running windows)
afu64.exe H81M-C-3501-unpacked.rom /GAN

Restart your PC now and go into your bios, it should now say H81M-C at the top and you should be able to go past the 32 multiplier and change all kinds of voltages.

Made a small package containing the afuwin version and an unpacked C model bios (3501):
http://www.mediafire.com/file/g8yhp5vbgciqvtm/AfuWin64%20and%20H81M-C%20bios%20%283501%29.rar


----------



## Direhit

Quote:


> With nothing to lose, I crossflashed the H81M-C bios on it. I was fairly sure it would brick, but everything seems to be working so far.


Are there any problems ...which Asus H81M-C bios did you use? I own several of these boards & assumed (stupid me) when I bought them, I would be able to overclock the Intel G3258 CPU too.


----------



## Sildur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Direhit*
> 
> Are there any problems ...which Asus H81M-C bios did you use? I own several of these boards & assumed (stupid me) when I bought them, I would be able to overclock the Intel G3258 CPU too.


Nope everything's fine. Sadly my chip is more on the lower end, requiring 1.25v for 4.2ghz stable.

I'm using the latest C model bios version, 3501.

I unpacked it with UEFITool_0.22.1 to get the .rom file. After that I used a special version of AfuWin that allows you to bypass/ignore all secruity checks and force flashed the unpacked rom while running windows (using cmd).

Gonna add a package to this post, including the AfuWin version used aswell as the unpacked C bios.
EDIT: Getting an error whenever I try adding a file to this post, so here's a mirror for now: http://www.mediafire.com/file/g8yhp5vbgciqvtm/AfuWin64%20and%20H81M-C%20bios%20%283501%29.rar
Close everything then flash the bios using cmd (as admin) with the following command: afu64.exe H81M-C-3501-unpacked.rom /GAN
Restart your PC after that and go into your bios, it should now say H81M-C at the top and allow you to go past the 32 multiplier etc.


----------



## Direhit

Thanks so much for the info ...I was really frustrated that I couldn't find a solution myself. I recently discovered that the Asus H81M-E motherboard does support G3258 overclocking which is ironic since when I went to purchase a few of them ...they had recently sold out.







Hopefully though ...stock will be replenished soon.


----------



## Scotty99

Can someone give me a sure fire non z board that can OC the g3258 to 4.5 or beyond? Have parts left over from 2 builds ive done so decided to make a backup PC


----------



## Scotty99

Well since no replies ill assume my best bet is finding a cheap z97 board eh?

Just picked up a g3258 off ebay for 35 bucks, not sure what they are going for but half price of new sounds about right.


Second question, does the 3258 IMC have any problem with faster ddr3 ram? There is a 2133 kit on my local craigslist for cheap.


----------



## Scotty99

Hey guys all z97 boards should support the g3258 without a bios update right? I found a mint condition msi krait for 60 bucks shipped, curious to see how far my 125 dollar setup can clock to


----------



## Wanderer1

Scotty99 said:


> Can someone give me a sure fire non z board that can OC the g3258 to 4.5 or beyond? Have parts left over from 2 builds ive done so decided to make a backup PC


The cheap msi H models can overclock it. I had one of those, the vcore limit is 1.4 so you cant go above it though. I managed to get 4.9ghz on that cheap msi board.


Is anyone still using the g3258 around here? Im trying to get it past 5ghz but it wont go past windows loading. Currently running 1.15volt at 4.5ghz, can do 4.8ghz at 1.325. I need some 5ghz settings.


----------



## Scotty99

I actually found a z97 board for 60 dollars, i had the 3258 for a couple days but i didnt trust it as there was artifacting on the onboard GPU as soon as you loaded a 3d game. On the lookout for a cheap unlocked i5 now lol. Even in WoW the thing was maxxed at 100%, 2c2t just isnt enough CPU for anything other than webbrowsing sadly.


----------

